# Share Your Loewe Items Here



## Co_Co

Here's the Amazona:

(pics removed)


----------



## gina_b

Those are gorgeous Loewe's Co-Co!  I've been wanting to add Loewe to my collection ever since seeing some of these in Europe.  The trouble is... which to choose??

(I am seriously coveting an Amazona, after your pics.  In camel, I think.  Do you know if they have this at the Ave Montaigne boutique and how much it might be?)

Thank you for posting these!


----------



## Co_Co

Hi Gina!

I've bought the Amazona at Barcelona's airport. There is a Loewe's corner (Montblanc, Tag Heuer...). 
The price was 580 euros aproximately but we pay taxes... It's the little amazona.
I don't know if Loewe Paris sells the Amazona but I'm almost sure of it because it's THE bag...
I can just phone Loewe to ask some questions if you want...


----------



## gina_b

It's very kind of you to offer to ask Loewe.  I'd be happy if you asked them, but only if you're already going to talk to an SA there -- I wouldn't want you to trouble yourself on my account! 

The mini Amazona is just the size I was looking for (the maxi seems a bit large, like a Balenciaga Work bag, I think)!  My brother will be flying to Barcelona in a couple of weeks, maybe I can get him to pick one up for me!  ... Hmm.... this may require some advance planning and persuasion (my brother has no interest in bags).


----------



## Co_Co

It's not a problem to ask for the amazona, really!
If your brother travels to Barcelona, it could be an advantage to demand to Loewe's seller the "aldeasa card".

Aldeasa

This card gives you 5% cashback of all you'll buy at Aldeasa's shops!! Two weeks later, you will receive at home one "cheque" and you"ll be able to use it for your next purchase.

Your brother can ask for it at Loewe's shop and use this card to have som cashback.


----------



## eyelove

The Loewe "pockets" bag is very nice!


----------



## gina_b

What an excellent idea about the Aldeasa card, Co-Co!  Thanks!  I'm sure my brother will think it worthwhile, too.


----------



## Meow

Coco, its such a lovely bag, love the camel color. such a classic... I am also in search of The Loewe Bag- Amazona. Will you be able to tell you the size ( length) of yours ( mini?) Thanks!


----------



## Co_Co

26x22x13 cm (sorry for the "cm"...) 

I'm going to take some other pictures.....


----------



## lovestoshop_me

Hi Co Co, great taste in Loewe!! COuld I ask you what is the tax (VAT) refund like for putchases in Europe? I would be going to Rome to buy the Loewe Amazona and was wondering how much it would cost and how much VAT can I get back? If you could advise me, that will be great. Thanks!


----------



## essential

oh i love them!!!


----------



## deslynx

anybody know the size of the Loewe pockets? I want to get it....It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## almabebe

the Loewe Amazona  is so gorgeous!


----------



## almabebe

Coco, may i know if  this bag is made in China or Spain?


----------



## madmadtoo

I realised the brand Loewe is not very popular in this forum. Am I wrong? But I would like to meet some loewe lovers or even Anterprima plastiq lovers. I love their bags and are very much puzzled why there no designer forum dedicated to them on TPF?


----------



## Vicky2007

Sorry dear, am not a fan of this brand.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I have heard about Loewe but never saw it IRL.  Sadly there is no Loewe retailer in U.S.  I heard its leather is TDF.  You could do a search on this forum and should be able to find several threads talked about this brand.


----------



## pidgeon92

I suspect the reason this brand isn't discussed much here is that most of the members are from the US, and Loewe is not available here. I went to a couple of Loewe boutiques last year when I was in Europe, and I liked a lot of the styles. I was particularly fond of the 60th anniversary styles.


----------



## Liberté

I like Loewe, but there are no stores nearby, and it' snot on top of my list. THey have a lot of nice goods though.


----------



## Victoire

Loewe does beautiful stuff, altough I don't own a Loewe piece and probably won't in the near future.


----------



## noon

I like their bags, I have one myself. I like the fact that their bags are well made, and not overly trendy.


----------



## ruusu

I like Loewe bags, Im not an owner, but would like to be  The bags look classic and from what I've heard are good quality!


----------



## claravi

hi. i live in spain, so here it is one of the most wanted designer bags. i have some beautiful bags. i will post some photos tonight. it's good to find people to share loewe...!


----------



## etagaya

^ Ooh, I can't wait to see, *Claravi*!! There are a couple threads on here about the Napa Aire bag...do a search. I think they are beautiful and wish they were available in the US, too.


----------



## seton

I like Loewe bags but I only see it when I am in London.


----------



## princessaj0603

I have never heard of this brand...do you have any pics?


----------



## piggypatty

hello..i am new to TPF..
was surfing the net and chanced upon this..
LOEWE..i loveit! I have an amazorna..it is big, functional for all occassions...
have attached a picture for your viewing...


----------



## morebags

Loewe make excellent bags. Quite conservative but the leather is to die for! I've got a couple of their bags but haven't use them for a while so perhaps it is time to take them out for a little walk....


----------



## tinkerbelly

is the prices of loewe bags the same through out europe?


----------



## glossie

i'd love to own the dancing bag one day


----------



## mmc24

I LOVE Loewe bags and have been comtemplating why they're so hard to find in the US. The leather is to die for. I have two Loewe bags that I adore - one  I bought one in London and the other in Paris. I would really like to get my hands on some of their bags again. Loewe's website has some gorgeous bags shown. I'm eying the black and blue Amazona, and the Napa Aire is really cute. I know there was a boutique in one of the ***** buildings, but it closed. Not sure why it's hard to find the bags -- I think there would be a market for them in the US.


----------



## tinkling

Hi,
Would like to check how much is the small & medium size Amazona retailing in Europe?
Would it be better to buy in Italy(Rome or Florence) or in Paris?
Do the factory outlets carry the Amazona?
Thanks


----------



## scarcici

tinkling said:


> Hi,
> Would like to check how much is the small & medium size Amazona retailing in Europe?
> Would it be better to buy in Italy(Rome or Florence) or in Paris?
> Do the factory outlets carry the Amazona?
> Thanks


 
Sorry, but I do not think the Amazona is sold in outlets. 
It is the most popular and classic bag of Loewe...


----------



## springblossoms

Oooh, I really like Loewe bags and accessories! Was given the classic Amazona XXI for Christmas and she is a lovely lovely bag. Also picked up a mini Amazona which can be a coin purse or mobile/cc pouch. It's a pity the US dosen't carry Loewe. I'm just thankful where I am they have a lovely large boutique!


----------



## S3rendip1ty

I live in the US so I haven't heard of it till recently when I was flipping through a Spanish magazine someone left on the plane.


----------



## janechin76

Oooh this brand is getting bigger and bigger in Singapore. 
Their leather is wonderful! Now, whenever a friend flies to Spain on holiday, she'll have about half a dozen Loewe bags buy requests.  
I hear they're going to increase presence in US soon.


----------



## Elara

I think Loewe bags are so pretty- I think if I ever ran across a Napa Air in a boutique I'd have to snatch it up!


----------



## crazybaglady25

I love Loewe! It was a brand I had not heard of until about a year ago when we went on a cruise. A lady on board had the most gorgeous bag and I inquired about it, after I found out the name I started doing research on the brand. I was able to find a loewe road satchel on ebay from a seller in the UK late last year. I love it, the leather rivals that of any bag I have found, I really want a larger hobo of some sort if I can find one.


----------



## immalicious

Hi!

Loewe bags are incredible and simply to-die-for, especially if you get the ones in napa/lamb skin.

I just got a large napa aire in multi-colour (blue, black, white, coral red) from Bilbao, Spain. Prices here are a lot more reasonable I'd say, especially if you get tax-back (about 16%).

Will post some pictures soon! 

imm


----------



## ckayakrx2

Ladies with Loewe bags, pls post pics!  I saw their website - beautiful bags.  Does anyone know what stores in Paris carry them?


----------



## QTbebe

loewe is a fav in hk but sadly there is no loewe boutique in canada therefore it is not much talked about because people can't get a hold of this bag here and there are not much online sites that sell these bags. i think they are very cute, there are some very nice styles.


----------



## immalicious

Hi Ladies,

As promised - pics of my large napa aire at this link!

http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn196/immalicious/loewe napa aire multi-colour large/

Let me know if there are any problems 

xo


----------



## immalicious

oh i forgot to mention that the bag charm comes separately! 

i didn't get it at first but ran to the store first thing the next day to snatch up the last piece - what do you think? hope i did the right thing..


----------



## Ilovepurse007

i start to like some of its bags...it seems more popular in Asia.

Love this Napa.aire (pic)


----------



## valkyrie360

LOVE Loewe, though not sure how to pronounce it -- anyone know?


----------



## fufu

Loewe's leather and some of their bag designs are nice, although I haven't get one for myself, but I'm pretty sure over the next few years or so, I may get one for myself eventually.


----------



## RRSC

immalicious said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As promised - pics of my large napa aire at this link!
> 
> http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn196/immalicious/loewe napa aire multi-colour large/
> 
> Let me know if there are any problems
> 
> xo


 
Gorgeous Bag!!! I always see this brand everytime I go Hong Kong but I've never thought to look. Now I really want one!!!


----------



## lovelv

here is my amazona in red suede!!


----------



## riceandsoup

I love the Napa Aire and am really tempted to get one for myself except that there is no zip, which is a major minus for me. 

The counterfeiters have it right though. They make the fakes with a zip opening. I wish Loewe would consider putting one in for future seasons.


----------



## cakelover

The leather on Loewe bags is amazing, especially the Napa Aire... but *riceandsoup* you're right, I wish they had a zip too!


----------



## immalicious

riceandsoup said:


> I love the Napa Aire and am really tempted to get one for myself except that there is no zip, which is a major minus for me.
> 
> The counterfeiters have it right though. They make the fakes with a zip opening. I wish Loewe would consider putting one in for future seasons.


My large Napa Aire snaps shut with a magnetic closure - but there is an extra zippered flap (to prevent pickpockets if that's your concern) that you have to unzip before you get into the bag. I'm not sure how to explain this so I'll take a picture for you to see.

**I'm not sure if it applies to smallest size, but I'm pretty sure the medium satchel has this extra protective flap too. 

i added more pictures here you can take a look at the zip!

http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn196/immalicious/loewe napa aire multi-colour large/


----------



## immalicious

RRSC said:


> Gorgeous Bag!!! I always see this brand everytime I go Hong Kong but I've never thought to look. Now I really want one!!!


Thanks so much! 

They have soooooo many nice colours too *swoon*

i recommend getting it in the EU (Spain if you can) because it's totally worth it


----------



## tinkling

scarcici said:


> Sorry, but I do not think the Amazona is sold in outlets.
> It is the most popular and classic bag of Loewe...


 
How much is it retailing for in the boutiques then? particularly in Italy & France...thanks!


----------



## maple2red

Hi immalicious,

I've got the exactly same bag as you do. Loving it!


----------



## immalicious

Hi maple2red, 

Isn't it such a beauty? I wish i could get all the colour combis - but this one seems quite rare, I don't see a lot of people toting it around, at least not in Singapore 

I was just in Paris (France for a month) - it's freezing there! Would love to go back though for some shopping lol


----------



## babySV

Hi,
How much does the Napa Wallet cost in Spain?
Thanks


----------



## hepburn_24

hi ladies, 
i love Loewe & its buttery soft leather. 
i've just acquired my first silver nappa aire & i'm loving it every min. 
i'm just wondering how much is it in europe for a nappa aire?


----------



## uwhuskygirl

I saw it IRL for the first time about a month ago when I was in Europe. The leather is TDF. It's so luscious and yummy. I wanted to lick all of the bags. Their bags are so decadent.


----------



## Graciella

There was some info on the new Loewe bags in the August edition of US Vogue. Seems like they are doing some lovely things with ostrich and other exotics now - just fantastic!


----------



## emmy35

I recently saw this add for a Swarowski Crystallized version of the Loewe Mini Amazona bag and I so love it! I can't seem to find it anywhere though  I live in the US (Seattle), but I have relatives in Spain (Barcelona). Any ideas where I might be able to get it? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lululovebags

^ i have no idea gurl, but THAT is an awesome loewe mini!!!
with all those crystals, it's super gorgeous....i love it...~!!


----------



## bagpunk

love this... so it is called amazona?
i have been looking at them for the longest time.... but never owned one... and thinking more and more about it now 



piggypatty said:


> hello..i am new to TPF..
> was surfing the net and chanced upon this..
> LOEWE..i loveit! I have an amazorna..it is big, functional for all occassions...
> have attached a picture for your viewing...


----------



## sikar

Loewe will definitely be a brand to look out for especially since, Stuart Vevers has joined them, thus the resurgence in the brand should not be dismissed imho....as reported in Vogue:

_vevers to leave mulberry
26 July 2007, 08:45AM
MULBERRY has this morning confirmed reports that design director Stuart Vevers is leaving the brand to replace Jose Enrique Ona Selfa as creative director at Loewe. The new appointment will see Vevers based in Madrid full-time when he takes up the position next January. "Stuart fits the profile perfectly of what we wanted," Pierre-Yves Roussel, chief executive officer of the fashion division at LVMH  which owns Loewe  told WWD. "We have been making operational changes at the brand recently. Now we want to emphasize Loewe's strong point - leather goods - with someone who can make desirable handbags." Vevers can certainly do that - during his three year tenure at Mulberry the brand has gone from strength to strength, recently opening a new flagship store on Paris' exclusive Rue Saint Honore. A replacement for him has not yet been found. "I've loved working with Stuart, who is a great designer," says Lisa Montague, Mulberry's chief operating officer. "He has built a strong team, bringing a wealth of talent to the brand and the search is now on to find a suitable successor to take Mulberry to the next level." (July 26 2007, AM)_

Mulberry did come to the fore under Stuart so it will be iteresting to watc what happens at Loewe...for further insight, also check out this article:

http://www.fashionweekdaily.com/news/fullstory.sps?iNewsid=447930

Mulberry also owes alot to Singapore, in a cheeeky kind of way :

_Mulberry, the British luxury leather goods maker, is passing into foreign control after unveiling details yesterday of a £7.6m deal with Christina Ong, the Singapore-based fashion and hotel tycoon, and her husband, Ong Beng Seng, the oil magnate.

Mulberry, the British luxury leather goods maker, is passing into foreign control after unveiling details yesterday of a £7.6m deal with Christina Ong, the Singapore-based fashion and hotel tycoon, and her husband, Ong Beng Seng, the oil magnate.

Under the terms of the agreement, the Ongs will take an initial 41.7 per cent stake in Mulberry through their wholly owned vehicle, called Challice. They will subscribe in cash for 15,000,000 new shares in the UK company at a price of 32p, and for a further 8,000,000 new preference shares at 35p.

In addition to the initial investment, the Ongs have entered into a joint venture agreement with Mulberry to set up five stores in the United States. Each party will contribute $1m (£667,000) to the business and all additional funding required will be lent to the joint venture by the Ongs.

After two years, if the agreement has proved successful, the Ongs will have the right to covert their preference shares to take a final 52.3 per cent stake in Mulberry._ 

: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/mulberry-unveils-pound76m-buyout-deal-711950.html


----------



## MissEmme

I am visiting Paris for the first time and I just bought my first Loewe!  I am having a love affair with this bag!  I will post pics as soon as I can figure out how... for some reason cannot find the style name on the paper work... it looks like the nappa aire but it is ivory with the most beautiful studded design, the leather is TDF.... even the inside is all leather!  I LOVE LOEWE!


----------



## ValleyO

valkyrie360 said:


> LOVE Loewe, though not sure how to pronounce it -- anyone know?


 
I believe it is pronounced "low-ay"


----------



## **Empress**

Oooh I'm so happy I found a thread about Loewe!  These bags are so hard to come by (in the US)... hopefully I will be going overseas within the next six months and I definitely need to pick one up!

MissEmme what is the price range in Europe?


----------



## Purse_Monster26

Thank goodness you started this topic/thread. I'm a Loewe Fan just like you, I only have one since my dad bought it as a gift when he went on a business trip from Asia + Europe.  I've gotten this bag in the Summer 2000.  my bag is a light pastel yellow leather and OMGosh the leather is soo soft. i'll post up a picture later i'm too lazy right now hehe


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Every now and then you'll see a vintage Loewe go through eBay ..


----------



## sugarspice

Loewe bags are just TDF! The leather is soo soft and smooshey and I fell in love with the medium nappa aire tote in the new creamish colour with the shimmery specks when I saw it in seville this year Last years colours were gorgeous too, the raspberry was yumm!

Soo expensive for such a simple and small bag thoughWish they had more shops in london that stocked them as they would turn up on ebay more frequently then!


----------



## sugarspice




----------



## sugarspice




----------



## sugarspice




----------



## sugarspice




----------



## sugarspice




----------



## sugarspice




----------



## sugarspice




----------



## sugarspice

.


----------



## sugarspice




----------



## mariabdc

I am glad to hear that some of you like Loewe... 

I live in Spain and a couple of years ago decided to rent a Nappa Aire from a rental company... This was the lightest bag i've ever carried.... The leather was supperb, the design was practical yet stylish... Very close to perfection...

I also owned a Loewe which i recently managed to sell on ebay at a bargain price (around 150 dollars!) on ebay.es. I listed it a couple of times on ebay.co.uk and it didnt sell.

I heard Loewe has hired a new designer who is trying to produce edgier bags at the moment... 
http://www.loewe.es/#

I suppose it'd be cheaper to get the bags here in Spain. The leading department store in Spain (El Corte INglés) has a Loewe boutique in one of the Madrid stores, so i guess i could find out prices for certain styles if anyone was interested...

I guess Balenciagas and Chloes are more expensive than most Loewes... 
PS YOu are making me crave for Loewes now!


----------



## sugarspice




----------



## dalva_00

Hi,

I'm a newbie in here, please help to authenticate this Loewe

xoxo


----------



## jburgh

bumping this up.  

Can anyone else tell me more about these bags?  What is the price point? How would you compare the quality with other brands? I have never seen one in real life.  Love the one posted above by dalva_00. 

I did a little research, but there is not much current info out there.  I did see from the Loewe website that the Jeffrey boutique in NYC carry them.  Anyone out there who can verify this?

TIA


----------



## missiris

I'm interested in buying a Loewe bag too. But it seems too difficult to get one in US.
Does anyone know any good online store in Europe/Asia that is willing to ship item to US?


----------



## nicomia

ValleyO said:


> I believe it is pronounced "low-ay"



it'd be lo-ee-vay.


----------



## BagEssence

bought this in late 2008 @ DFS Galleria Auckland @ NZD 1300 & NZD 610
price had gone up now to around NZD 1400 & NZD 750
it's the lushiest wallet ever, fell in love straight away after scouting for the perfect wallet in Dior, LV, Celine, Burberry.
the choice was between Loewe or Prada, but i like not so mainstream brand, hence picked the Loewe.
since economy was bad, and it was the last one in stock, asked for further discount, and they gave 10% discount.  
calculated it that it's so much cheaper in NZ than in HK, so was really really pleased with myself.
thinking of getting the Nappa Aire next, but currently falling in love with BV.


----------



## blueking07

nicomia said:


> it'd be lo-ee-vay.


 
Incorrect.
The correct pronunciation should be "low-ay-vay".
I have a pet peeve with articulation and pronunciation. Hope that helps.


----------



## danakm

Anyone knows how much a Napa aire is in US dollars?


----------



## BagEssence

danakm said:


> Anyone knows how much a Napa aire is in US dollars?



depends on what size you're aiming for.

from the dfs galleria site, the mini is around USD $975, shoulder is around $1,000, and the large one i suppose $1,400.


----------



## shopaholic123

Hi,
i am a new member. I love loewe too. Saw and fell in love with the LOLA bag in the website. Anybody know how much is the price in UK?


----------



## YAZZ

hi yazz here... I love LOEWE!  I love their fragrance and have got a black arizona.. looking forward to get an amazona... which is your fav loewe?


----------



## YAZZ

hi that's the same bag as the one I've got ...only mine's in black... it was such a quick decision in getting in... love at first sight!


----------



## CarolzBigBag

madmadtoo said:


> I realised the brand Loewe is not very popular in this forum. Am I wrong? But I would like to meet some loewe lovers or even Anterprima plastiq lovers. I love their bags and are very much puzzled why there no designer forum dedicated to them on TPF?


 

I got a Loewe this Christmas in a Boutique in HongKong, as a Christmas present from my hubby and kids to me. With all the brands I saw I fell in love with Loewe. It's also neat because, we don't have this in our country, I feel a certain exclusivity. 

I would admit though that not a lot of people recognize it; even my bag loving friends. But, I don't really mind. I love it. 

Also, it's prices are comparable to LV and channel and balenciaga.


----------



## BagEssence

YAZZ said:


> hi that's the same bag as the one I've got ...only mine's in black... it was such a quick decision in getting in... love at first sight!



you have a black amazona?


----------



## BagEssence

YAZZ said:


> hi yazz here... I love LOEWE!  I love their fragrance and have got a black arizona.. looking forward to get an amazona... which is your fav loewe?



what's arizona like?  post a pic up plsss...

i think it was easy love at first sight with amazona, it takes sometime to love the nappa aire, but in the end we will.  my fav would still be the amazona though.


----------



## Moody75

Did a search on the Forum to find the name of this purse. I found a purse called a "Anteprima" at a thrift store yesterday. New condition. I thought it looked like it might be something interesting, so I bought it and googled it. It appears to be a very expensive, rare brand. So my question is, before I put it on ebay, do you think it's possible that anyone has made fakes of this purse? I would be totally embarrassed if I sold it as authentic and it was a fake. From what I found googling, they are only sold in Hong Kong and Milan.. and online.


----------



## wenmei82

anyone knows how much the bags are in europe or uK?


----------



## shebag

I've a couple of Loewe bags myself, both gifts from my husband. One's suede and the other's a denim shoulder tote that's exclusive to my local DFS galleria. I love how their bags are simple yet classy in design. Even my husband has a Loewe messenger bag and carries a Loewe wallet. They've got lovely bag charms and other smaller accessories too. But the prices can be a little steep, costing at least US$1500 for a medium sized handbag, from what I know. Recently, they've come up with a nice monogram design for bags which I'd pick over the LV or other luxury brand's monogram bags cos it's a designer brand but not too well-known yet so it doesn't have replicas floating all about, unlike the other all-too-popular designer items. For those interested to check out more of their bags, just visit <http://www.loewe.com>.


----------



## jessywll

blueking07 said:


> Incorrect.
> The correct pronunciation should be "low-ay-vay".
> I have a pet peeve with articulation and pronunciation. Hope that helps.



that is exactly how it is pronounced.

i was told that the leather used on Hermes articles is the best in its class. Loewe is the second. so if anyone here can't afford a Hermes yet, Loewe is your next option.


----------



## princessmehmeh

Just to share my first Loewe that my hb got for my push pressie

It's a seasonal piece and would love if anyone could help me identify the name of the model. I got it in mid 2008 during a seasonal sale

Loving every bit of it with the oh-so-sweet colour combi

http://img269.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc05009k.jpg


----------



## armcandy15

i bought my 1st loewe just now...its the sale season in Singapore, and some of the seasonal items are gg at 30% discount. Funny thing was, when I was at Celine a few moments later and admiring some celine lambskin bags, the sales guy was so nice and honest that he asked me if I have touched loewe's lambskin and that they are the lambskin expert and produces the best lambskin..


----------



## princessmehmeh

armcandy15 said:


> i bought my 1st loewe just now...its the sale season in Singapore, and some of the seasonal items are gg at 30% discount. Funny thing was, when I was at Celine a few moments later and admiring some celine lambskin bags, the sales guy was so nice and honest that he asked me if I have touched loewe's lambskin and that they are the lambskin expert and produces the best lambskin..



Share some pix of your lovely purchase


----------



## madmurderermud

Hello all,

I am interested in buying a Loewe bag.
Just wondering if there is such a design whereby the Amazona bag is transparent?

Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

almabebe said:


> Coco, may i know if  this bag is made in China or Spain?



Eh?? I thought all Loewe were made in Spain.


----------



## IFFAH

madmurderermud said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am interested in buying a Loewe bag.
> Just wondering if there is such a design whereby the Amazona bag is transparent?
> 
> Thank you!


 
I do remember there's a transparent version which can be slung on the shoulder. Not sure from which past season though. It'd been released for quite a while.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wow, beautiful bags! Very classy!


----------



## aliciatanxt

Why are there no Loewe threads here? I love the Loewe amazona... 











comtempleted getting one for my birthday but decided to get the Miu miu bow bag. Here's mine 









So are there any Loewe lovers here?


----------



## Barlow

Very pretty bag


----------



## ckasper1

I also love Loewe. However, I usually pick them up in Spain. I wish that they were more readily available here in the states.


----------



## IFFAH

Don't want to set up a new thread. An article on Loewe.

*Link:* http://www.luxury-insider.com/Current_Affairs/post/2009/08/Snapshots-of-Luxury-by-Loewe.aspx

*SNAPSHOTS OF LUXURY*

Spanish luxury purveyor of leather goods Loewe brought a collection of portraits called Snapshots of Luxury featuring Asian celebrities to Hong Kong in July as part of its Fall/Winter 2009 show. 

Celebrities showcased include Zhang Jing Chu, Lynn Xiong, Cho Ji Woo, Fann Wong, Kelly Lin and Ruby Lin, all captured slice-of-life/TMZ-style with their favorite Loewe bags. International stars featured in this campaign by the LVMH-owned brand include Giselle Bundchen and Victoria Beckham.

Singapore Actress, *Fann Wong* w/Loewe Ame






South Korea Actress, *Choi Ji Woo* w/Ostrich Nappa






Taiwanese Actress, *Kelly Lin* w/Loewe Calle Hobo






Taiwanese Actress, *Ruby Lin* w/Pink Nappa






Chinese Supermodel, *Lynn Xiong* w/Loewe Ame in Snakeskin


----------



## ayshaa

*IFFAH*, thank you for posting and reviving this thread, I never thought it existed until today!

I was wondering why there is no threads or subforum about Loewe, I guess it is not that popular with people.

I have seen Loewe's boutiques in airports and in my trip to Bangkok, their bags are very beautiful especially the leather one and their design is refreshing and unique, they also have fabrics bags that sold for reasonable prices, I was planning on getting one, maybe next time I am back in Bangkok.


----------



## ashaislove

i loveeeeeee loewe. the leather is so sumptuous and buttery! i really feel like the label deserves more international attention.


----------



## IFFAH

You're welcome, *ayshaa*. ^ITA. I agree Loewe's leathers are so scrumptious and buttery. Its quality is as good as BV too.  Choi Ji Woo's ostrich nappa.


----------



## Anya20

hi, please help me authenticate this loewe bag!

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320409346735&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thanks.


----------



## TDL

Great photos, *IFFAH*! I'm happy to have stumbled upon this thread.  

It's interesting how you compared it with BV... for the record, I LOVE both brands.  The Loewe Ame bag reminds me of the BV Montaigne.


----------



## BagEssence

IFFAH, love the loewe ame in snakeskin.

anya20: not really sure how to authenticate, but for that price, must check the dimension...?


----------



## BagEssence

TDL: yes!!! the montaigne, you're so right!  mind you, if I was offered to choose, I'd get the snakeskin Loewe hehehe.


----------



## Anya20

thanks. i´ll check the dimensions of the bag.http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320409346735&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## dramakitten

i don't have one, but I do like them


----------



## TDL

BagEssence said:


> TDL: yes!!! the montaigne, you're so right! mind you, if I was offered to choose, I'd get the snakeskin Loewe hehehe.


 
Ha ha, yes... the snakeskin Ame is lovely.  Especially if you're into exotics.  The closest comparison I've seen so far was the limited edition leopard print montaigne then again, leopard vs. snake are very different so we shouldn't compare.


----------



## balleo

Am so happy to come across this thread, have always been a fan of loewe but somehow its not as well known as the other brands, was wondering if loewe is cheaper in europe compared to other parts of the world?


----------



## Mairena

Loewe is part of LVMH group (with brands like Dior, Vuitton, Celine, Marc Jacobs, Puzzi, Kenzo...)
I think Loewe is cheaper in Europe, but the change currency can help you to buy it in Asia, for example. 

I dream everyday and nigth with Amazona, but now I only have a pouch... maybe it will grow with time


----------



## Mairena

And this is my Loewe. Small but so beautiful...


----------



## BagEssence

I think there's a price hike in all luxury goods.  Does anyone feel that too?  Last time I checked my Amazona, it's gone up $600 NZD, the wallet, gone up $200NZD.  

My dream of owning exotics are slithering/crawling further away.


----------



## bagpunk

loewe has one of the best leathers out there....


----------



## El Dorado

Loewe is often underrated, they do some gorgeous exotic bags, as well as some cute minimalistic accessories like these...


----------



## mmmsc

When I was in Spain a few years ago, Loewe was all over the place. I believe they once had a store in ***** Tower at 57th and Fifth in Manhattan? Great bags!! And I have a pair of super cool clogs of theirs.


----------



## mielikki55

Loewe is huge in Asia.  I read somewhere recently that Bergdorf's is considering stocking them again.


----------



## hqh5891

happy to see this thread....
IMO Loewe is a more low profile brand both in their design style & company. Their style may not be the most fashionable but classy & excellent quality. They can last longer in your closet....   
I was in Barcelona, Spain last year & went into a Loewe store & OMG....I'm not an expert in leather goods but you don't need to be one to see that Loewe's learther is of great quality....


----------



## alyssa

I was surprised that Loewe does not have its thread of its own in TPF. However, I just brought my 1st Amazona on Sunday. I got a Patent Jade colour. As I find the rest colours are easy to match but kind of common... Here is a pic of my new buy. I hope you gals will support my choice 
Amazona 28 -Jade
Patent Calf 
SGD$2190

Btw, pls share pics of your Loewe too!


----------



## alyssa

Hi hi,

no Loewe lovers out there?


----------



## timayyyyy

It's a bit of a catch 22, unfortunately it's not very mainstream in North America but at the same time I'm glad that it's that way. Having a Loewe bag here will definitely make you stick out =). Personally, I love Loewe and I've been eyeing an Amazona for a while now. It's just hard to get a hold of this bag since there are no retailers in Toronto.


----------



## alyssa

Hi timayyyy,

thanks for making feel better  tat was in my thoughts too when I was deciding between LV or Loewe. Cos in Singapore, you can even see ppl bringing their LVs to wet markets or hawker center (I'm not putting LV down, I still love LV) its just...you know... Oh, I have checked out the Loewe website, it seems tat their store is in Vancouver. See if there is any chance you are heading there =p Let me know the price differences if ever u are there hee... lets see where it is more affordable


----------



## HandbagAngel

I absolutely love Loewe, but there are no stores carry Loewe in the U.S.


----------



## alyssa

HandbagAngel said:


> I absolutely love Loewe, but there are no stores carry Loewe in the U.S.


 
Hi there, saw the DFS stores in Honolulu have Loewe! They have it in New York & San Francisco too 

New York: BERGDORF GOODMAN, 745 Fifth Avenue & JEFFERY 449 West 14th St.
Check out their web site for the stores worldwide http://www.loewe.com/


----------



## timayyyyy

alyssa said:


> Hi timayyyy,
> 
> thanks for making feel better  tat was in my thoughts too when I was deciding between LV or Loewe. Cos in Singapore, you can even see ppl bringing their LVs to wet markets or hawker center (I'm not putting LV down, I still love LV) its just...you know... Oh, I have checked out the Loewe website, it seems tat their store is in Vancouver. See if there is any chance you are heading there =p Let me know the price differences if ever u are there hee... lets see where it is more affordable


 

It's too bad that Vancouver is a plane ride away from here and that plane ticket will cost a fraction of the bag. I figure that I'll just wait til I vacation in Europe to grab one =)


----------



## alyssa

timayyyyy said:


> It's too bad that Vancouver is a plane ride away from here and that plane ticket will cost a fraction of the bag. I figure that I'll just wait til I vacation in Europe to grab one =)


 
I see...ok ok then u must check out when u are in Europe. I shall also wait for my chance to come


----------



## papertiger

*alyssa*, congrats on your new bag. I have 3 Loewes (or maybe 4?) but they're old now although I still think they are wonderful. I also have a leather duffle coat .

I think Loewe's great

Thanx for showing us your new bag.


----------



## summerrose

I dont know Loewe....do you have some fotos?


----------



## alyssa

*Papertiger* thanks! Wow, you have a few Loewe, I assume they are lasting 

*Summerose* I had post clearer pics on *My Bag Showcase Thread*, check it out at http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/alyssas-collection-552273.html


----------



## Laneige

I like the hobo range........ i forgot the name but now its impossible to get it. really regret didnt check out loewe earlier. that particular one is cream and its not as loud because the logo print is subtle too on the canvas. i didnt find similar design on recent range. So sad


----------



## Vanmiracle

Congratulations on your Amazona! What a beautiful color. I love especially the Amazona from Loewe's bag collection. It is an all time classic. I got mine in red suede/cowhide in 2006. 
alyssa, A pitty you didn't paste your beautiful pics from the other thread here too. 

Here some links from the forum with LOEWE search results:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/loewe-bags-41641-2.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/loewe-anyone-179034-7.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ans-wanna-talk-about-loewe-160th-36917-3.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/loewe-madrid-1846-my-small-collections-455285-2.html
Here my Amazona from Fall 2006:


----------



## lindangpy

That is a really nice bag!  I just got the same one too, but the purple one instead.

you should get friends to buy it from spain for you. it will be much cheaper! you will be able to save about $800 sgd.


----------



## fashion_mom1

Wow. i have never seen these. they are pretty. Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## yoglood

I love Loewe!! And yours is gorgeous!! congrats on a beautiful bag!


----------



## psychedelico

I love Loewe too! Pretty bag you have there!!!


----------



## eye.bag

i love Loewe!!! and your bag rocks!


----------



## alyssa

lindangpy said:


> That is a really nice bag!  I just got the same one too, but the purple one instead.
> 
> you should get friends to buy it from spain for you. it will be much cheaper! you will be able to save about $800 sgd.


 
Oh mine, Lindangpy, U are serious?I can save SDG$800 in spain???? tat is alot....

Hi Vanmiracle, hee... here are my posted pics... hope I manage to capture the details well. Btw love your pink suede too! I loved the classic brown suede but my friend has it, its stained with her jeans-blue colour now...

Hi all,
btw I had started using it and its really spacious. Im thinking of getting a base shaper for it though, as when I put heavy stuffs, the base tends to sinks....though I got a patent-somehow its not as soft compared to suede


----------



## mou mou

alyssa said:


> Hi hi,
> 
> no Loewe lovers out there?



Beautiful bag !!! and I know the workmanship will be amazing! I find myself dipping into this brand more and more !! Their accessories and silks are top quality too!


----------



## ayshaa

Congrats hun! Love your new bag, shes a beauty 
I do love Loewe but I guess it is not that popular around the forum?


----------



## psychedelico

ayshaa,

are Loewe bags easy to maintain?
Because of their nappa leather, suede or etc ... I'm not sure if i can take good care of it!

And I can't decide between amazona, anagram canvas via or the new hobo style!!!


----------



## kaban

alyssa, beautiful bag and the color is great!  I love Loewe leather and some of their newer styles are nice too.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love Loewe. I discovered them when I was in Spain about 9 years ago. I bought the sweetest bag there!


----------



## Divita

I am from Spain, but actually living in Asia, next May i visita my country and of course i will buy Loewe! (here in Manila they have a real good fakes, but... no no and nooo!)


----------



## IFFAH

:bump:

Since this is the only thread I could find entirely dedicated to Loewe,


In Paris,

A rare pic of Loewe snapped.


----------



## hooooiling

Hi alyssa, may I request some modeling pics of this bag. I am planning to buy a Amazona but not sure about which sizes to buy. I understand that there are at least 3 sizes : Amazona 28, Amazona, and Amazona 21 (the biggest). Correct me if I'm wrong. I need more info about Amazona please. Thanks.


----------



## kuromi

Gorgeous bag Alyssa! Congrats


----------



## 10aria

I once touched a Loewe Maia in the store. It's the softest, plushest, most amazing leather ever. Still thinking about going back there to buy it...


----------



## ETenebris

I know we don't have many threads on this brand, but someone on another site posted a photo about a month ago, and I just fell in love.  Then I saw the price, and I fell out of love.  Sort of.  A couple weeks later, I received an e-mail from a friend of mine telling me she wants this bag.  Clearly I cannot escape it!  And after seeing these fabulous photos (and my friend calling her SA and putting the bag on hold _for me_), how could I resist?











It just goes with everything!  I also found a pic of Sienna with the suede version...






So, I finally bit the bullet and ordered my own.  It is a bit larger than I was expecting (hoping?), but I am finding that it fits all of my stuff comfortably with room to add in a book or whatever else I might need to carry.  And the interior is the softest leather ever.  Without further ado...


----------



## noon

congrats! I love Loewe!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

This is gorgeous! Thanks for posting your pics! I have been eyeballing this bag for quite some time and have been having a hard time finding pics of it. Is it comfortable to carry and how is the weight?


----------



## chessmont

Very classy looking!  I like it.  Do you mind telling me the price?


----------



## duna

I love this bag too, it's the "Amazona". I have the suede brown/tan version and it's the softest, buttery leather you can imagine, and also very lightweight yet roomy. I paid 1275 euros for it, a couple of months ago!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*GORGEOUS!!!* This is such a beautiful and timeless treasure! I absolutely adore it as well! Congrats!


----------



## ETenebris

Thanks, everyone.  *Chessmont*, I messaged you about price.  

*Kyung Hwa*, I don't think it is heavy at all, especially considering it has a leather interior, as well.  It doesn't seem as heavy as my LV Suhali Locket PM, which is considerably smaller, when it has stuff inside.  Very comfortable to carry...very soft and I think it will slouch a bit (like a Speedy with a bit more structure).

(Oh, and I accidentally deleted the closeup pic...but it's the same one in my avatar!  Sorry about that!)


----------



## adeener

Lovely bag! After seeing this bag on JLo I checked out a few Loewes when I was in New York. The leather is exquisite and TDF! Congrats!


----------



## zjajkj

Loewe has the lightest bag I ever experience. In terms of quality, is totally comparable to BV, Bal etc. However Loewe is very low-profile as heard from the SA that this brand is at least over a hundred years old and often go by WOM (customer reccomend customer and again and again). Pretty private. Around 3 boutiques in Singapore (Takashimaya, Isetan Scotts and DFS). I really reccomend this brand as is really good!


----------



## duna

There is also this thread started more recently on Loewe bags!
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/loewe-love-590378.html


----------



## BagEssence

Nice, just found this, keep it growing...


----------



## zjajkj

Loewe is really nice!


----------



## colk

wow, congratulation on your new bag.  I love Loewe, the leather is so nice.  This brand seldomly discussed on TPF.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dyyong

that bag is GORGEOUS!!! i'm a satchel sucker gal 
Loewe realesed a very pretty hobo in Japan last year end and it's really GORGEOUS


----------



## sbelle

I wanted this bag for a long time--it is really gorgeous!  Congratulaions!!


----------



## ETenebris

Thank you, ladies!  I am surprised we don't see more of this bag on tPF, but kind of glad, too!


----------



## claravi

Ladies tke a look at this:
www.loewe.com
The amazona is their clasic piece, and it is so beautiful. I'd say it is my 2dn choice since  the birkin would be my first...


----------



## ETenebris

Yes, the Amazona celebrated a 35th anniversary recently.  It is definitely a classic, and second only to Hermes in leather.  The Birkin is too large/heavy for me, and a little too popular right now.  I do like the Gypsiere and the Massai.


----------



## claravi

I got as birthday present the special edition of the Amazona with fluor ( orange) handles!
It is a very special piece ( only 125 have been made) that I absolutely LOVE it.
 I'm so sorry I cant post pictures today. I will as soon as I will have the camera cable!


----------



## bisoustouxdoux

I love Loewe bags too, especially their Nappa (lambskin) bags!! 

However, it could be quite tedious to take care of them as Nappa leather gets dirty very easily! 

Also, my experience with two Loewe bags is that lining could start peeling after sometime (if lining is not made of leather or cloth). And Tokyo being very humid doesn't help the situation. But the good thing is that the peelings don't show on the outside! Nonetheless, I earnt my lesson. Will only buy Loewe purses with cloth or genuine leather linings from now on!! 

As for pricing of Loewe, it is CHEAPEST to buy in Spain. Loewe has factory outlets in Barcelona (there should be other factory outlets in other parts of Spain). If you are lucky, you can get a Nappa tote for as little as 300 Euros!!

Many Tokyo people actually go to Singapore to purchase Loewe as Loewe is cheaper in Singapore than Tokyo.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## hermesex

i luv the amazona suede tote by loewe. they come out in different color including military green, gold (oro) and black suede. they are of excellent quality.


----------



## r15324

I've always wanted to like Loewe, and I definitely tried hard, but it just didn't bite... I hope my feelings will change though.


----------



## Bubble_Bubble

I like Loewe. I live in Europe and it is easy to find stores in some cities like London. I love their touch skin, it is very very soft. 

Their designs are usually classical and formal and probably that´s why some of their designs (like Amazona) are the same since last century and they never wont go out of style.


----------



## APM

Hi All:
You can pick up Loewe bags at outlet stores in most cities in Spain (in Barcelona or Madrid for sure). The VAT in Spain is now 18%, you can get a VAT refund form with the VAT info from the store at the time of purchase, then get the VAT refunded before boarding the plane at the airport. However, be aware that the tax authorities are entitled to request you to show the merchandise for which you are requesting a refund prior to reimbursing the taxes. Thus, make sure you have it in your carry on.
Happy shopping!


----------



## beth001

_*alyssa*, I hope you're enjoying your Loewe bag -- it's gorgeous!_


----------



## slip

My Loewe Micro Mini Amazona!! I heart her very very much!


----------



## einseine

What a beautiful color!!!  Congratulations on your Amazona. *alyssa*! They say that Loewe's leather is top-quality among high-end branded bags.

I don't have Loewe myself, but this is my hisband's men's toto bag, which he bought in July when we traveled to Barcelona!


----------



## Bubble_Bubble

I love Loewe bags. I have 4 bags and some accesories and I adore their leather. I have bought them when I have visited Spain but now it is easy to find their stores in Europe and Asia.

I am going to tell you Loewe story:

This brand was born in Madrid in 1846 as a little leather goods workshop. Some years later Enrique Loewe Roessberg (a german artisan) arrived in Madrid and he became a member of this shop. In 1892 they stablished Loewe as a brand which became a very notorious shop quickly and they started to provide the Royal Family with their leather goods.

They opened their second shop (Barcelona) in 1910 and they started their international expansion in 1963 when they opened their first shop in London. Their big business expansion started in the seventies when they opened the first shop in Asia (Japan) and they designed their famous anagram and the first Loewe scarfs and perfumes (some perfumes were created in those years and they are still best sellers).

In 1987 they agreed to increase the international expansion next to LVMH and in 1996 LVMH purchased Loewe (the same year of Loewe´s 150 anniversary). In 1997 Narciso Rodriguez took over as chief designer for Loewe and he was succeded by Jose Enrique Oña Selfa and Stuart Ververs.

Their famous anagram is made with 4 interwined "L". Some people name this anagram as a crab beacause of its shape.






Amazona bag is their best-seller. The first Amazona bag was made in 1974 and it was part of the Golden Suede collection (made with suede, napa and leather). Nowadays they make different Amazona design bags each year keeping the same shape but changing colours, sizes and materials. Each bag is handmade in 2,5 hours. Their most famous Amazona bag is made with Golden suede leather.


----------



## heather123

Bubble_Bubble said:


> I love Loewe bags. I have 4 bags and some accesories and I adore their leather. I have bought them when I have visited Spain but now it is easy to find their stores in Europe and Asia.
> 
> I am going to tell you Loewe story:
> 
> This brand was born in Madrid in 1846 as a little leather goods workshop. Some years later Enrique Loewe Roessberg (a german artisan) arrived in Madrid and he became a member of this shop. In 1892 they stablished Loewe as a brand which became a very notorious shop quickly and they started to provide the Royal Family with their leather goods.
> 
> They opened their second shop (Barcelona) in 1910 and they started their international expansion in 1963 when they opened their first shop in London. Their big business expansion started in the seventies when they opened the first shop in Asia (Japan) and they designed their famous anagram and the first Loewe scarfs and perfumes (some perfumes were created in those years and they are still best sellers).
> 
> In 1987 they agreed to increase the international expansion next to LVMH and in 1996 LVMH purchased Loewe (the same year of Loewe´s 150 anniversary). In 1997 Narciso Rodriguez took over as chief designer for Loewe and he was succeded by Jose Enrique Oña Selfa and Stuart Ververs.
> 
> Their famous anagram is made with 4 interwined "L". Some people name this anagram as a crab beacause of its shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazona bag is their best-seller. The first Amazona bag was made in 1974 and it was part of the Golden Suede collection (made with suede, napa and leather). Nowadays they make different Amazona design bags each year keeping the same shape but changing colours, sizes and materials. Each bag is handmade in 2,5 hours. Their most famous Amazona bag is made with Golden suede leather.



Thanks very much for that info! I've certainly heard of Loewe as a luxury brand but didn't know very much about them. Didn't Loewe make a beautiful bag that was remininscent of a ship's sails? I forget the name. Maybe it was a different company.


----------



## linhhhuynh

thank you for posting! i never new. jetset, that's a great bag! and i love the mini Loewe


----------



## Bubble_Bubble

heather123 said:


> Thanks very much for that info! I've certainly heard of Loewe as a luxury brand but didn't know very much about them. Didn't Loewe make a beautiful bag that was remininscent of a ship's sails? I forget the name. Maybe it was a different company.



Maybe Loewe Aire bag?





Or maybe the Fiesta bag?


----------



## Bubble_Bubble

Loewe bags use to be made all leather but they are quite light and very soft.

For example, Loewe Aire bag is made ALL leather (no zipper, no tacks, no metal parts...).


----------



## princessmehmeh

Just to share a little of sthg I read off somewhere.. Amongst all bags made with nappa leather, Loewe has the best workmanship & about the most buttery.


----------



## cwu32

I like Loewe's bags. I only get to buy them when I visit Taiwan. Can't get any Loewe's bags in Canada.


----------



## papertiger

I  Loewe


----------



## r15324

I only like a few select styles. Even less ever since the new lock replaced the old one. What I need is a Papelle, and a Mini-Calle for mom


----------



## mga13

I love Loewe but don't have any bags yet. I want an Amazona so badly!
My local boutique was on sale a few weeks ago, 40%-60% off everything! They had Amazonas but only in sizes too small or too big for me, so I didn't buy any. I almost buy a Calle bag in black, but when I tryed it on I figured it was the hand-held version which is too small and in nappa, too delicate for me so I didn't buy it. It was 50% off from $2,024 to $1,013. Anyway the Calle I want is the Natural Python one, it's my python dream bag!  but that one will have to wait...

They were on sale because the store is going to be remodeled and will be closed for some time, and they are changing administration. By the way, is the Panama Boutique I'm talking about.


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

I just passed by a Loewe store yesterday and fell in love with one of their hobos. I had no idea from which season it was; I just remember it had a small padlock and was in bronze. I personally have always found find Loewe styles sophisticatedly demure and yet attractive, but I tried asking my bag-lover friends and none of them likes Loewe enough to know a lot.

Is it a European brand? Do they have a premium price range, like about 1500+? I noticed a few celebrities toting their Loewe around especially Asian celebrities, and was wondering of their quality and craftsmanship because from what I saw, they looked pretty amazing. Sorry for my being oblivious the whole time, but seeing how the brand is not very popular I'm hoping I could get some firsthand information from you ladies 

TIA!


----------



## papertiger

Capt_Longshanks said:


> I just passed by a Loewe store yesterday and fell in love with one of their hobos. I had no idea from which season it was; I just remember it had a small padlock and was in bronze. I personally have always found find Loewe styles sophisticatedly demure and yet attractive, but I tried asking my bag-lover friends and none of them likes Loewe enough to know a lot.
> 
> *Is it a European brand? Do they have a premium price range, like about 1500+? *I noticed a few celebrities toting their Loewe around especially Asian celebrities, and *was wondering of their quality and craftsmanship because from what I saw, they looked pretty amazing.* Sorry for my being oblivious the whole time, but seeing how the brand is not very popular I'm hoping I could get some firsthand information from you ladies
> 
> TIA!



Spanish 

Should have some nice bags for around that price-point but would need to check.

Excellent craftsmanship and the finest leather on mine - but all 3 bags are vintage and my coat is a few years old (it's just )


----------



## mushie

I love Loewe bags, they have beautiful nappa leather for very reasonablw prices. I love also that they are not the most popular, not overdone like gucci etc...


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Spanish
> 
> Should have some nice bags for around that price-point but would need to check.
> 
> Excellent craftsmanship and the finest leather on mine - but all 3 bags are vintage and *my coat *is a few years old (it's just )



Because of this thread I dug out and wore my coat today. The best leather


----------



## tomcg

Hi guys,

I just found this thread about LOEWE just now. Im wondering if anyone could possibly give me any advise on a matter concerning a LOEWE coin purse. You can find the thread here 

Thanks


----------



## tongtongg

beautiful bag!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## MelodyInWonder

Beautiful bag..

I saw a purple one in Spain... but I didn't get it


----------



## nalaya

Gorgeous bags ! The canvas anagram via is the Loewe version of the Gucci Joy boston and the Vuitton speedy ... but I think I prefer the Loewe version for its square shape ...


----------



## becks.

Loewe is still a very new brand to me. I don't think there is actually a retailer for Loewe in California or U.S. (I could be wrong), but my aunt in Hong Kong mentioned it & I checked their site. They have such lovely styles! I think since they aren't as mainstreamed, not a lot of people are interested but I think that's what makes Loewe very appealing to me.


----------



## nielnielniel

Looooove their amazona bag but somehow never appeal to me enough to fork out money for them..classic classic looking bags though


----------



## mimoko

I saw LOEWE bags online, visited their boutique here and tried on their Handbag Maia small, Viento 30 & heritage small tote. The amazing thing abt this brand, the leather is really super light. Handbag colour is amazing but I was waiting for sales season & ended up getting Balenciaga bag instead.
The quality is superb & not flashy as other logos.
One day, I'd like to own 1 of them.
Congrats if you own one.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I'm a newbie to this thread but I absolutely agree that Loewe is an undiscovered treasure! In Europe, they're coveted and called "bags of royalty" but somehow they're ignored on this side of the pond.


----------



## mimoko

I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes Loewe. This is the 2nd thread I noticed today on Loewe bags. The leather is TDF, soft & high quality.
Fits for royalty & YOU!


----------



## lastnametea

Suuper cuuuute....


----------



## babybel

A pity there aren't more Loewe stores in the US.  I remember being amazed at how soft, buttery and light the bags were when I checked them out in person in Hong Kong last year.  

Maybe a trip to the NYC Bergdorfs is in order


----------



## HandbagAngel

Loewe's leather is TDF!  You have to touch it to believe it.


----------



## Charmed05

Love this bag and Loewe!


----------



## brittnybrittny

I love Loewe!This model is very cool!
I have 2 handbags and other things of Loewe, and the quality is superior! The leather is the best!!!!(I´ll show you photos too) I have things of this brand since I was little, and today they continue perfect, because the quality is extraordinary!Its a bit classic, But I love it!


----------



## indiaink

bittnybrittny, can't wait to see all the photos of all your bags that you have.


----------



## ETenebris

Me, too!  More photos please!  The Loewe bags are gorgeous!


----------



## brittnybrittny

Hi Girls, 
Yes ,In 2 days, I´ll show you the photos of my Loewe Handbags!


----------



## mimoko

can't wait!


----------



## brittnybrittny

Hi Girls,
Sorry for the delay! tomorrow I´ll have the photos!


----------



## brittnybrittny

Hi Girls, I don´t know why, but I can´t upload the photos of my handbags.......
I´ll try again tomorrow! I´m sad....


----------



## Longmao

i just bought 3 Loewe items from Ave. Montaigne, Paris


----------



## brittnybrittny

Hi Girls,
My handbags of Loewe !


----------



## brittnybrittny

the first photo, is the collection of swarovsky pink suede amazona...is incredible! I receive a lot of compliments with it....I love it, and the fourth photo, is the inside, is a nappa very,very soft,incredible to be the inside of a handbag! its a nappa of high quality...
And the photo number 2 and 3 (I don´t know the name of the handbag), but its of Grey suede, and silver leather, very casual for everyday in summer.....


----------



## Roxana

I absolutely love these bags!

But on the turnside...
The last couple of years I have seen so ridiculously many replica's of the LOEWE bags in the markets of Spain, that I don't feel the urge to go and buy one...

Too bad, because especially the ones in the first pic you posted are a perfect design!


----------



## linhhhuynh

Very very gorgeous! The leather looks amazing


----------



## Graciella

What a stunning bag, congrats!


----------



## foxgal

Congrats brittnybrittny - beautiful! Where did you find them? Did you see any Ames where you were? I'm in love with the pics but would love to see one IRL.


----------



## foxgal

Longmao said:


> i just bought 3 Loewe items from Ave. Montaigne, Paris


 
Are you going to do a reveal, Longmao?


----------



## handbagfan13

Here is my small Loewe collection:


----------



## foxgal

Loewe sure is getting lots of tPF love lately. I would love to source one, but live in Canada where they don't do mail order, and the only retailers in North America are in duty-free at airports. I'm not planning any international travel for some time...isn't there any kind of service that can source for people like me?!?


----------



## brittnybrittny

Hi Girls,
Thank you very much for the compliments!
Foxgal, I bought them in Madrid(Spain) .
The second photo, the bag would look good if it would be hanging from the shoulder, but is a very convenient model for everyday...
The drawback to suede is that stains immediately with the brush, you need a lot of attention to care them........But the skin is the very high quality!


----------



## brittnybrittny

Handbagangel,You have reason! You have to touch it, to believe it! I have 2 handbags of Loewe(the photos are in the post "loewe Love")


----------



## Longmao

foxgal said:


> Are you going to do a reveal, Longmao?


 
Hi Foxgal, i bought a Tan Heritage Tote large bag , a Tan large C Wallet Zipper for myself and a wallet for my hubby. Both the tote and C wallet have the brand spelt out instead of the logo as i find it very classic and they are the same colour, hence it looks like a set. The calfskin (external & internal) is of superb quality and is extremely soft like babyskin! 

Whereas for the man's wallet, it comes in 2-tone. The front of the dark brown wallet is embossed with the logo but when opened, it show a lighter brown. Hence, the 2-tone. 

I simply love all of them and both the tote bag and the C wallet has now become my daily companion to everywhere


----------



## Longmao

brittnybrittny said:


> Handbagangel,You have reason! You have to touch it, to believe it! I have 2 handbags of Loewe(the photos are in the post "loewe Love")


 

Totally agreed with you 
For those of you who have yet been intro 2 this brand, you ought to go down to the store to have a feel & touch of the leather


----------



## foxgal

Longmao said:


> Totally agreed with you
> For those of you who have yet been intro 2 this brand, you ought to go down to the store to have a feel & touch of the leather


 
Argh...this is becoming such an exercise in frustration as us North Americans can't just go down to a store and touch them. C'mon Loewe, get into North America more!!!


----------



## foxgal

Longmao said:


> Hi Foxgal, i bought a Tan Heritage Tote large bag , a Tan large C Wallet Zipper for myself and a wallet for my hubby. Both the tote and C wallet have the brand spelt out instead of the logo as i find it very classic and they are the same colour, hence it looks like a set. The calfskin (external & internal) is of superb quality and is extremely soft like babyskin!
> 
> Whereas for the man's wallet, it comes in 2-tone. The front of the dark brown wallet is embossed with the logo but when opened, it show a lighter brown. Hence, the 2-tone.
> 
> I simply love all of them and both the tote bag and the C wallet has now become my daily companion to everywhere


 
Thanks - they sound incredible


----------



## mimoko

I totally agreed. Loewe leather is so so soft. I still can feel it in my hand although I'm yet to own one. I'm lucky as there is a LOEWE here in middle east.
Buttery smooth light-  super light leather. High craftmanship, not flashy & the logos are more discreet & in good taste.


----------



## shopaholicious

*ETenebris What a lovely choice!  LOEWE is very popular in Asia.  They offer lots of colors as well. *


----------



## ETenebris

shopaholicious said:


> *ETenebris What a lovely choice!  LOEWE is very popular in Asia.  They offer lots of colors as well. *



Thanks!  They do have fabulous colors.  But I wanted something very classic, and the black is perfect.  And I have never seen another Loewe in my city!


----------



## brittnybrittny

Etenebris! I love your Choice, Classy, but very special at the same time. Although anybody knows the brand of your handbag, The "eye" always is smart, and the quality of Loewe Handbags speaks.....


----------



## er.ik

Hi,

I plan to give a vintage Loewe bag to my wife for her birthday, and would like to present it as if it was new, straight from the store. I have an original Loewe box and dust bag, but I'm not sure how they pack the bags in the store. 

Is the bag (this is a tote bag) filled with something, or is it presented empty and flat? If yes, what is it filled with?

Is the bag put inside the dust bag and then in the box, or does the dust bag come on the side?

Does anybody have photos of a brand new boxed Loewe bag?

Thanks


----------



## luellalover

Need some help of Loewe buffs!

So I recently purchased a vintage ponyhair Loewe bag on ebay. The seller who sold it to me specializes in purchasing odds and ends and antiques (not really a handbag seller).

It's very beautiful although it is nothing like the current Loewe bags. I was wondering if anyone could tell me: 

1) if it is authentic (the only thing that makes me question its authenticity is the interior which has no markings--- but at the same time I don't think copiers would try to knockoff a really old style) 

2) if you know any other knowledge about this bag based on its old logo, bag, material shape, etc. I'd love to know when it was made or what collection it was from or try to date it.

I had tried to look for a loewe fansite with history timeline of the brand but couldn't find anything!


----------



## luellalover

Need some help of Loewe buffs!

So I recently purchased a vintage ponyhair Loewe bag on ebay. The seller who sold it to me specializes in purchasing odds and ends and antiques (not really a handbag seller).

It's very beautiful although it is nothing like the current Loewe bags. I was wondering if anyone could tell me: 
1) if it is authentic (the only thing that makes me question its authenticity is the interior which has no markings--- but at the same time I don't think copiers would try to knockoff a really old style) 
2) if you know any other knowledge about this bag based on its old logo, bag, material, shape, etc. I'd love to know when it was made or what collection it was from or try to date it.

I had tried to look for a loewe fan site with history timeline of the brand but couldn't find anything!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I was at a boutique once and was impressed with the leather. I like the overall demure and subtle feel of the brand but am not fond of the more classic boxy styles... Some of their less structured bags are very catchy


----------



## brittnybrittny

Hi,
I love Loewe handbags too. I posted these photos in other post, but here are again to share


----------



## brittnybrittny

the photos of the pink suede amazona, Swarovsky edition


----------



## brittnybrittny

and other(I don´t know the name), grey suede and silver leather


----------



## bigbob

hi, i am new to the forum.
love Loewe bag for their quality. Bought an amazona in blush


----------



## Amermaid

xxx Please read our rules, this is not allowed


----------



## Lucifer411

I love Loewe, the leather is great, and actually I really love the logo.


----------



## psychedelico

Love the nappa!


----------



## Mallhaciel

I can't believe that there isn't a designer section for Loewe on tpf! Just added a new bag to my collection from spain. Will post pics soon.


----------



## pinkwaffles

I love this Loewe bag seen on J.Alba


----------



## lvlvlvlvlv

Loewe Bags that I own! My first choice brand is Hermes, followed by BV, Chanel and Loewe. M not a fan of any other brands as of currently


----------



## lvlvlvlvlv

Loewe Bags that I own! My first choice brand is Hermes, followed by BV, Chanel and Loewe. M not a fan of any other brands as of currently


----------



## shopaholicious

^^  That's a very pretty Amozona bag.  Is it a goat leather?


----------



## lvlvlvlvlv

yes it is


----------



## Teainthepark

Hi everyone, first post! I think Loewe makes beautiful bags, but they're not really my style. I love the Amazona but that's about it. However, I saw a picture of a large Napa Aire bag in an earlier post and fell head over heels for that specific color combination.





Anybody know what it's called? I've tried googling it, but it only comes up with that tacky gold one... Thanks!


----------



## namie

Hi! I am wondering if anyone know of a Loewe store in Europe that ships internationally? Any SA we can contact?


----------



## rupz

namie said:


> Hi! I am wondering if anyone know of a Loewe store in Europe that ships internationally? Any SA we can contact?


 

Singapore has Loewe too! You probably already know that.


----------



## rupz

Hi all! went madrid yesterday for shopping and here's what i got!!

Loewe Ame in black gunmetal!!! The leather is gorgeous and i love how simple the bag is! Apparently the new revised price is already in the bag and it's a 310euro increase!!! (for this bag, not sure about the others) And according to the SA, the price increase will be around June.


----------



## namie

rupz said:


> Singapore has Loewe too! You probably already know that.



Expensive to buy from here


----------



## rupz

namie said:


> Expensive to buy from here


 

if only i saw ur post earlier, i went madrid yesterday and i'm going back singapore next week. 

Just curious, which bag are you eyeing!!


----------



## Graciella

Great bag rupz! May I ask what you paid for it? I'm on the hunt for a good everyday black bag


----------



## rupz

10euro short to make it 900euro.  

the actualy colour is black gunmetal. so it's actually shinier than the pure black. but don't have pure black!


----------



## nyyparis

how about this cute Loewe bag ,it is japan exclusive item.
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Loewe-pink-handbag-purse-bag-japan-only/31194700


----------



## Graciella

^ thanks, that's a good price - I'm going to have to check it out in the store, but it's a serious option for me


----------



## 2000corvette1

Hi,i recently discovered Loewe and love the quality of the leather and the style.I found that Berdoff Goodman carrys them along with a couple exclusive boutique.I recently purchased the Amazonia and the Ame.I have been a fan of Chanel and Hermes and Loewe's leather is as luxurious as Hermes.What i like about them is that you dont see very many of them around.A few of the movie stars have been carrying them lately,so they will soon be popular here in the US.


----------



## pinay28

I find their bags gorgeous but, haven't bought one yet. Hopefully, before the year ends.


----------



## pinay28

Mallhaciel said:


> I can't believe that there isn't a designer section for Loewe on tpf! Just added a new bag to my collection from spain. Will post pics soon.


 
Yeah, I hope they put up a forum for Loewe, soon.


----------



## mez2mama

Hey fellow purse lovers!

 I wonder can someone help me on the sizes of the amazonas. As far as I can tell there are three sizes 28, 36 and 44 but I would really like to see some pictures of people carrying their amazonas so I can decide on the best size for me. Unfortunately I am not near a store so I can go check in person.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Elliespurse

mez2mama said:


> Hey fellow purse lovers!
> 
> I wonder can someone help me on the sizes of the amazonas. As far as I can tell there are three sizes 28, 36 and 44 but I would really like to see some pictures of people carrying their amazonas so I can decide on the best size for me. Unfortunately I am not near a store so I can go check in person.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys



Hi, here's a pic but I not sure if this is the 28 or 36


----------



## slip

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, here's a pic but I not sure if this is the 28 or 36



I'm very sure it's not 28. 28 is much smaller.


----------



## ETenebris

That is at LEAST a 36, maybe bigger.



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, here's a pic but I not sure if this is the 28 or 36


----------



## panduhbear

omgsh its so pretty!!!


----------



## dizzydancer

luellalover said:


> Need some help of Loewe buffs!
> 
> So I recently purchased a vintage ponyhair Loewe bag on ebay. The seller who sold it to me specializes in purchasing odds and ends and antiques (not really a handbag seller).
> 
> It's very beautiful although it is nothing like the current Loewe bags. I was wondering if anyone could tell me:
> 1) if it is authentic (the only thing that makes me question its authenticity is the interior which has no markings--- but at the same time I don't think copiers would try to knockoff a really old style)
> 2) if you know any other knowledge about this bag based on its old logo, bag, material, shape, etc. I'd love to know when it was made or what collection it was from or try to date it.
> 
> I had tried to look for a loewe fan site with history timeline of the brand but couldn't find anything!



WOW, this one is really adorable!!! Absolutely want!!!
Thanks for sharing these pictures with us. Loewe is classic.


----------



## catsmeowcouture

Looks like a great, everyday, staple!


----------



## denis

Hi there, anyone knows how much this bag (the new Stone and Oxblood refined calf &#8220;Amazona&#8221; bag) is selling in Paris??

itbagitshoe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Screen-shot-2011-01-15-at-2.43.59-PM.png


----------



## denis

denis said:


> Hi there, anyone knows how much this bag (the new Stone and Oxblood refined calf Amazona bag) is selling in Paris??
> 
> itbagitshoe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Screen-shot-2011-01-15-at-2.43.59-PM.png


 

This is the bag. Sorry very new here so having problem loading the pic/


----------



## mcmxcii

Hi ladies, does anyone here use a Nappa Aire or Mistral? Wondering whether the Loewe Nappa series scratches easily. Thanks in advance!


----------



## paepaega

I've just bumped into this thread because I saw a woman carry Amazona as a shoulder bag. I've always had a fixed idea that Amazona was a hand-carried. Can anyone suggest what sizes of Amazona are available and what size fit best for a shoulder bag? Thanks!


----------



## purseholicmom

Hi there,

I'm kinda late to join in this discussion but I've just bought a Loewe Amazona in Gold Suede. i've been soooo stressed these past few days because I can't decide if I want to keep it! The reason is because I've heard so many horror stories about suede being difficult to maintain.......stains from jeans get onto the bag....etc etc.....but at the same time, I can't bear to return it. help!


----------



## Liliajim

I love my Maia bag in a sophisticated metallic anagram


----------



## Stephsteph725hk

Do you guys have any ideas selling this bag and in yellow color? comes in any size and how much? thx


----------



## pinay28

I went into a Loewe shop for the first time and I like their bags.  But hmm am I the only one who thinks the bags are expensive? Hmm they have a sale though when I dropped by  So, do Loewe bags have good quality? Are they comparable to LV or Balenciaga?


----------



## papertiger

I have 4 Loewe bags and 2 leather/suede coats - some are vintage but Loewe is a Spanish company that still trades from its excellent reputation for leather and that has not diminished over the years.  

Better than LV if you are talking LV coated canvas and as much as I love my Bal - I would say better quality for leather goods (after all Balenciaga is a RTW company). So as far as value for money goes then A+. they do have sales though depending on which bag you want.

If you do a search there's a whole thread devoted to Loewe love 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/loewe-551813.html


----------



## brittnybrittny

Yes, Loewe has Super Quality, I have 2 bags, purses and belts, and the leather is like butter,I think the quality is better than LV and Balenciaga !


----------



## indiaink

I am blind as a bat, never mind, it's already been posted (the Loewe thread link).


----------



## purseholicmom

Hi Everyone, 

Could someone advice me on the Loewe Amazona in Gold suede? I've just bought it and love it to bits, but heard that its high maintenance. what do you think? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## purseholicmom

duna said:


> I love this bag too, it's the "Amazona". I have the suede brown/tan version and it's the softest, buttery leather you can imagine, and also very lightweight yet roomy. I paid 1275 euros for it, a couple of months ago!


 

Hi Duna! I've just bought the amazona in gold suede and brown too! How is the maintenance of the bag like? I love this bag to bits, but heard that Suede is a little high maintenance? I'm thinking about returning it for the full leather version, but am in a dilemna......


----------



## pinay28

papertiger said:


> Better than LV if you are talking LV coated canvas and as much as I love my Bal - I would say better quality for leather goods xxx So as far as value for money goes then A+. they do have sales though depending on which bag you want.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/loewe-551813.html


 That's great to hear! Which is easier to maintain: Bal or Loewe? Do they also have 'permanent' collections like LV or Bal?
Thanks for the link, will check it out.  



brittnybrittny said:


> the leather is like butter, xxx the quality is better than LV and Bal!



Yeah - it's like butter - so soft!


----------



## pinay28

HandbagAngel said:


> Loewe's leather is TDF!  You have to touch it to believe it.



I agree!!!


----------



## papertiger

pinay28 said:


> That's great to hear! Which is easier to maintain: Bal or Loewe? Do they also have 'permanent' collections like LV or Bal?
> Thanks for the link, will check it out.
> 
> 
> Yeah - it's like butter - so soft!



It all depends on the types of leather rather than the brands. My silver Bowler Bal is mirror leather (like patent) so it's not representative of most Bals which people like to be 'smooshy'- it's my rainy-day bag, water just falls off. 2 of my Loewe bags are tan lambskin, another is a tan convertible clutch in a stamped leather (a bit like Hermes Epsom) which I should imagine is much less vulnerable than the lamb. I have a brown calf-skin shoulder bag with chain that seems indestructible and I also have a suede toiletry bag in pale blue suede and dark blue leather (of course I would ruin it of I used it for the purpose it's intended for). My lambskin coat has been in down pours (unintentional) but is good as new even though I have had it years and my new Loewe brown suede coat is actually supposed to be a Button-down dress  but even though I only use it as a light coat I am FREAKED to get it dirty or ruined because I know how much it cost 

For a classic among classics: Choose the Amazona, its made in 2 sizes And in different variation http://e-shop.loewe.com/l.58.54.2.1.2-top-handles.html - you can't go wrong


----------



## pinay28

LOewe is comparable to which bag: LV, Bal, Prada of anything else? Is it high maintenance? How do you care for it? How do you clean it?

Thanks!


----------



## purseholicmom

Hi there! 

I just bought the same Loewe Amazona in Suede. But not sure if I want to keep it because Suede really seems difficult to maintain. Do you have that problem? I was thinking of exchanging it for the full leather version......what are your thoughts?


----------



## indiaink

You all will have to let us know where you got the idea suede was difficult to 'maintain'.  What is it, exactly, that bothers you about suede?  What have you heard?


----------



## duna

purseholicmom said:


> Hi Duna! I've just bought the amazona in gold suede and brown too! How is the maintenance of the bag like? I love this bag to bits, but heard that Suede is a little high maintenance? I'm thinking about returning it for the full leather version, but am in a dilemna......


 
Hi there! To be honest I don't use my Amazona all that much, as it is rather delicate IMO.....You get color transfer on the gold suede if you wear dark clothes, it doesn't like rain..... if you need an every day bag, I think you might be safer with an all leather one. I love the look and touch of this suede/leather combo, so I'm very happy with it, but again, I don't use it often. HTH


----------



## purseholicmom

duna said:


> Hi there! To be honest I don't use my Amazona all that much, as it is rather delicate IMO.....You get color transfer on the gold suede if you wear dark clothes, it doesn't like rain..... if you need an every day bag, I think you might be safer with an all leather one. I love the look and touch of this suede/leather combo, so I'm very happy with it, but again, I don't use it often. HTH


 

Thanks for the advice Duna! I think I'll exchange it for an all leather one


----------



## poppyseed

Hello ladies, I am so happy I found this thread! 
My husband has found me a very used Loewe bag at a car boot sale for £2. It is obviously been used to death as it's dirty and stained,but even after all this use, the leather just feels amazing and soft! I guess good leather just gets better with use!
I've decided to bring it back to life, cause I can't bring myself to bin it. I'm thinking of restoring it and dyeing with some Tarrago leather dye. Just not sure what colour...
Anyway, I wanted to post this to see what you think and maybe get some suggestions on colour or treatments...
As soon as I get home I will try an take some photos and post them here.


----------



## poppyseed

here's some photos...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poppyseed

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## beth001

poppyseed said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Wow... Those are definitely "Before" pics! But I can't wait to see the "After"s!


----------



## poppyseed

beth001 said:


> Wow... Those are definitely "Before" pics! But I can't wait to see the "After"s!


Thank you beth! If you have any ideas on colour, please feel free to suggest

Even though the bag is totally filthy it's so hard not to cuddle up with lovely soft leather lol!


----------



## shopaholicious

^^ You should check out docride's thread regarding leather restoration
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...-bag-nightmares-leather-care-info-295160.html

I just found out Loewe is offering Made-to-order in select locations.  However it is not available in north america...


----------



## poppyseed

shopaholicious said:


> ^^ You should check out docride's thread regarding leather restoration
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...-bag-nightmares-leather-care-info-295160.html
> 
> I just found out Loewe is offering Made-to-order in select locations. However it is not available in north america...


 
That's great thread, thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## luellalover

for loewe lovers--- I found another vintage loewe on ebay...super classy, but I don't want to hog all the vintage loewes ( see previous post ) --- hope this is useful to someone! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Loewe-Hand-...145?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519b4ee219


----------



## IFFAH

I'm glad that there's Loewe fans here. 

However, we do have a previous thread on Loewe. Maybe mods can combine together?

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/loewe-anyone-179034-7.html


----------



## IFFAH

In Hong Kong 2011,


Kelly Chen w/Flamenco








Chealsea & Regina













Johanna Ho







Amanda S


----------



## IFFAH

Loewe Paloma







Loewe Calle


----------



## IFFAH

Loewe May.


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## soxx

Didnt know there's a thread on Loewe bags. My new purchases, Loewe Amazona 28. This is my 2nd purchase from Loewe. My 1st was a pink nappa aire.
Pardon the poor pity quality and lousy background. Took the pix in my baby's room, can still see part of his arm & leg.


----------



## soxx

contributing 1more pix to this thread. pink nappa aire but im not sure what is the size, seems to be the biggest size.


----------



## Chloe_c

soxx said:


> Didnt know there's a thread on Loewe bags. My new purchases, Loewe Amazona 28. This is my 2nd purchase from Loewe. My 1st was a pink nappa aire.
> Pardon the poor pity quality and lousy background. Took the pix in my baby's room, can still see part of his arm & leg.



Gorgeous Amazona, Soxx! May I know did you get it in Singapore?


----------



## IFFAH

Congrats, soxx! Pink Nappa Aire is soft and my fave!


----------



## soxx

Chloe_c said:


> Gorgeous Amazona, Soxx! May I know did you get it in Singapore?



Yup, I got it in Singapore for sgd2490.


----------



## luxylady

I like to buy stuff 'in country,' then it becomes like a souvenir.  so Louis Vuitton in France, Coach in US, etc.
like a crazy woman was looking for Balenciaga in Spain and browsing thru CHerrera and P. Garcia bags at El Corte Ingles department store in Marbella, Spain and what do i discover?  LOEWE.  I was told it is originally a German brand (name means lion in german) but it's made in Spain and they are now part of LV group too. so, made sense to me.  I bought my first Loewe.  It is burgundy and beautiful and soft. Shoes from Adolpho Dominguez.  I had a very burgundy weekend...

sorry for pic quality, best i can do with iphone.


----------



## shopaholicious

^ Burgundy is very chic!  Congrats!  Your rule totally makes sense, to buy the brand in its home country.


----------



## moomoo73

I am beginning to love loewe.. anybody knows how much is the loewe may bag in hong kong?  TIA!


----------



## claravi

I own two amazonas , one is the Fluor orange handles, which is a collectors bag! Other is a vintage 28 than seems to be made of linen fibers lied together, as Botega venetta does, but it is leather! And a back bag I bought 11 years ago.... They are fantastic bags!


----------



## lourvesther

moomoo73 said:


> I am beginning to love loewe.. anybody knows how much is the loewe may bag in hong kong? TIA!


 

Loewe is not cheap in hkg than sg, given the exchange rate currently, its much more expensive..


----------



## lofty

lourvesther said:


> Loewe is not cheap in hkg than sg, given the exchange rate currently, its much more expensive..



I am new to tPF and found this thread on Loewe! I love Loewe.. I own a black Amazona (long handles to be carried as a shoulder bag) and I got it from Hong Kong. I can't remember the exact price but was quite sure it is at least SGD400 cheaper in HK than in S'pore... That was early this year, the prices in HK might have increased though.


----------



## bagscraze

Wow! I love the little the details. U could tell that the leather is top notch quality by jus looking at the pix. Congrats on the new addition!!! 




			
				soxx said:
			
		

> Didnt know there's a thread on Loewe bags. My new purchases, Loewe Amazona 28. This is my 2nd purchase from Loewe. My 1st was a pink nappa aire.
> Pardon the poor pity quality and lousy background. Took the pix in my baby's room, can still see part of his arm & leg.


----------



## cheezee

Hello,  I recently saw 2 Loewe bags that i really liked (don't know which year's collection they were from) but I'd like to view the bags inside out and sideways so that i can watch out for the fake ones so can someone please help me out by sending pictures of the Loewe bags with badges? The ones that i like are: the white and red bag with badges (the tall design) and the one with beige and red with badges (also the tall design) Hope that my description of the bags made some sense   i would really appreciate your help. To whoever can send me the pictures please send them to my e-mail: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx just in-case they don't allow to post or share them here.


----------



## samanthatyy

Hmm, tried to browse thru all the replies but seems like none of you guys have the Loewe Ala Tote bag 

I just placed the order on Reebonz web site for the A La Tote bag in Coral color as the price is really a steal! Hope I didn't make the wrong decision


----------



## asianjade

Any news for your rehab? Love to see it.



poppyseed said:


> That's great thread, thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## mm88

lindangpy said:


> That is a really nice bag!  I just got the same one too, but the purple one instead.
> 
> you should get friends to buy it from spain for you. it will be much cheaper! you will be able to save about $800 sgd.



Great bag and nice colour too!

lindangpy: would buying from Paris be as cheap as in Spain since both countries use euro?


----------



## LoveM&S

Wow! I'm happy to find this thread. I love Loewe bags. Nice colors and very soft leathers. I only saw Loewe was sold at BG in US so far. Not many selections though. I'm looking for a bag now and totally forgot about Loewe! I will check it!! Thank you for bumping this thread, mm88!


----------



## blueybubble

Does anyone know where to get the Loewe Sevilla bag in the US? Called several places like Bergdorf Goodman, Jeffery and Hirshleifers and they did not order the bag! 

http://www.fashionfromspain.com/ice...,3346,1549487_5857712_5857556_4535468,00.html


----------



## blueybubble

Does anyone know where to get the Loewe Sevilla bag in the US? Called several places like Bergdorf Goodman, Jeffery and Hirshleifers and they did not order the bag! 

http://www.fashionfromspain.com/icex...535468,00.html


----------



## LoveM&S

blueybubble said:


> Does anyone know where to get the Loewe Sevilla bag in the US? Called several places like Bergdorf Goodman, Jeffery and Hirshleifers and they did not order the bag!
> 
> http://www.fashionfromspain.com/icex...535468,00.html


 
If those authorized retailers didn't order the bag, I think you need to find a store outside US where they do international shipping. I'm wondering if any Loewe boutique takes international orders or not.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

blueybubble said:


> Does anyone know where to get the Loewe Sevilla bag in the US? Called several places like Bergdorf Goodman, Jeffery and Hirshleifers and they did not order the bag!
> 
> http://www.fashionfromspain.com/ice...,3346,1549487_5857712_5857556_4535468,00.html




I was looking for one of their bags once and could not find it, so I sent an e-mail message to Loewe. Part of their kind response was a list of retailers. Here is the list. (By the way, I received this before Neimans started carrying Loewe, so they are not listed.)


BERGDORF GOODMAN 754 Fifth Avenue New York, 10019 T +1 800 558 1855

JEFFREY NY 449 West 14th St. New York T +1 212 206 3928

JEFFREY ATLANTA 3500 Peachtree Rd. N.E. Suite A-3 Atlanta - Georgia 30326 T +404 237 9000

HIRSHLIFERS 2080 Northern Blvd. Manhasset, NY T +1 516 627 3566

NEAPOLITAN 715 Elm Street Winnetka, IL 60093 T 847 441 7784

FORTY FIVE TEN 4510 McKinney Avenue Dallas, TX 75205 - 4214 T 214 559 4510

HTH!


----------



## jehaga

I ordered a tricolor Amazona from an SA at BG. It should arrive in a few days. I also made contact with the assistant store manager from the Madrid flagship store. It would cost so much less to order directly from Spain (no VAT). A solid colored Amazona (the large size, not the 28) would be less than 1300 euros (including int'l shipping), which at today's exchange rate is around $1650. At BG a solid color is $1950.
Unfortunately, the Madrid store did not have the tricolor one I ordered. At least I didn't have to pay taxes, and I can return it at NM if I end up not liking it (I just don't see how that's possible, though.)


----------



## namie

Your tri-colored ones look so good!


----------



## jehaga

I "discovered" Loewe at the Madrid airport in December and bought a Legacy in a soft "powder" color. The leather is yummy.


----------



## jehaga

more pix from SA


----------



## LoveM&S

Ooooh, Loewe! I stopped by BG last week and checked their bags. I am looking for a shoulder bag and checked FLAMENCO bags. Aaaaah, the leathers.







I was wondering if a boutique in Spain takes international orders or not. It seems no problem for them to do it. Thank you for sharing nice pictures and info, jehaga!


----------



## blueybubble

PsychoBagLady said:


> I was looking for one of their bags once and could not find it, so I sent an e-mail message to Loewe. Part of their kind response was a list of retailers. Here is the list. (By the way, I received this before Neimans started carrying Loewe, so they are not listed.)
> 
> 
> BERGDORF GOODMAN 754 Fifth Avenue New York, 10019 T +1 800 558 1855
> 
> JEFFREY NY 449 West 14th St. New York T +1 212 206 3928
> 
> JEFFREY ATLANTA 3500 Peachtree Rd. N.E. Suite A-3 Atlanta - Georgia 30326 T +404 237 9000
> 
> HIRSHLIFERS 2080 Northern Blvd. Manhasset, NY T +1 516 627 3566
> 
> NEAPOLITAN 715 Elm Street Winnetka, IL 60093 T 847 441 7784
> 
> FORTY FIVE TEN 4510 McKinney Avenue Dallas, TX 75205 - 4214 T 214 559 4510
> 
> HTH!


Thankies so much, but all of them don't carry the Sevilla!


----------



## blueybubble

jehaga said:


> I ordered a tricolor Amazona from an SA at BG. It should arrive in a few days. I also made contact with the assistant store manager from the Madrid flagship store. It would cost so much less to order directly from Spain (no VAT). A solid colored Amazona (the large size, not the 28) would be less than 1300 euros (including int'l shipping), which at today's exchange rate is around $1650. At BG a solid color is $1950.
> Unfortunately, the Madrid store did not have the tricolor one I ordered. At least I didn't have to pay taxes, and I can return it at NM if I end up not liking it (I just don't see how that's possible, though.)


Hi, could I have the contact of the assistant manager? Thankies so much!


----------



## blueybubble

LoveM&S said:


> If those authorized retailers didn't order the bag, I think you need to find a store outside US where they do international shipping. I'm wondering if any Loewe boutique takes international orders or not.


Thankies so much. Now I am trying to find the contact of the stores in Spain. Does anyone know any SA in Madrid who can communicate in English?


----------



## jehaga

Here ya go. 

Virginia Barandica Fuentes

Assistant Store Manager
vbarandi@loewe.es
T +34915776056 / M +34669591307

Hope you get something yummy!!!


----------



## blueybubble

jehaga said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> Virginia Barandica Fuentes
> 
> Assistant Store Manager
> vbarandi@loewe.es
> T +34915776056 / M +34669591307


Awesome! Thankies so much!


----------



## jehaga

Blueybubble: No prob. The colors are amazing on that beauty in your post!!

Here is part of the email from Virginia in Madrid:

When buying from Spain, the price will have the local tax deducted, (known as IVA), as you are not obliged to pay this.  Additionally, added to the cost of the purchase will be postage charges and insurance during transit.  Therefore the prices given above reflect this:

Amazona PVP:                 1400.00&#8364;
Tax ( 18% ):                 -213.56&#8364;
Shipping + Insurance:          104.00&#8364;

TOTAL :                 1290.44&#8364;


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

IFFAH said:


> Don't want to set up a new thread. An article on Loewe.
> 
> *Link:* http://www.luxury-insider.com/Current_Affairs/post/2009/08/Snapshots-of-Luxury-by-Loewe.aspx
> 
> *SNAPSHOTS OF LUXURY*
> 
> Spanish luxury purveyor of leather goods Loewe brought a collection of portraits called Snapshots of Luxury featuring Asian celebrities to Hong Kong in July as part of its Fall/Winter 2009 show.
> 
> Celebrities showcased include Zhang Jing Chu, Lynn Xiong, Cho Ji Woo, Fann Wong, Kelly Lin and Ruby Lin, all captured slice-of-life/TMZ-style with their favorite Loewe bags. International stars featured in this campaign by the LVMH-owned brand include Giselle Bundchen and Victoria Beckham.
> 
> Singapore Actress, *Fann Wong* w/Loewe Ame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea Actress, *Choi Ji Woo* w/Ostrich Nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taiwanese Actress, *Kelly Lin* w/Loewe Calle Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taiwanese Actress, *Ruby Lin* w/Pink Nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Supermodel, *Lynn Xiong* w/Loewe Ame in Snakeskin



Officially another designer added to my craziness! Will post separate thread soon! Love the pics of the gorgeous young asian models and actresses!​


----------



## Vivienle

Hi, I'm currently in Interlaken, Switzerland on a holiday and I'm surprised to chance upon a shop selling Loewe handbags. There's a Heritage small tote powder selling at about CHF$760. Amazona is abt CHF$1600. can anyone advise me if the price is good? Or where can I go from here nearest to get a Loewe at good price. Thanks in advance. Hope to get an advise soon as I'm left with a week only...


----------



## Vivienle

Hi, I'm currently in Interlaken, Switzerland on a holiday and I'm surprised to chance upon a shop selling Loewe handbags. There's a Heritage small tote powder selling at about CHF$760. Amazona is abt CHF$1600. can anyone advise me if the price is good? Or where can I go from here nearest to get a Loewe at good price. Thanks in advance. Hope to get an advise soon as I'm left with a week only...


----------



## momobuta2008

I have two Loewe bags


----------



## blueybubble

Hi,

I think I somehow missed this post. Sorry for the late reply. Unfortunately, they only accept bank transfer instead of credit card purchases.  

In any case, thankies so much for the contact!



jehaga said:


> Blueybubble: No prob. The colors are amazing on that beauty in your post!!
> 
> Here is part of the email from Virginia in Madrid:
> 
> When buying from Spain, the price will have the local tax deducted, (known as IVA), as you are not obliged to pay this.  Additionally, added to the cost of the purchase will be postage charges and insurance during transit.  Therefore the prices given above reflect this:
> 
> Amazona PVP:                 1400.00
> Tax ( 18% ):                 -213.56
> Shipping + Insurance:          104.00
> 
> TOTAL :                 1290.44


----------



## sassification

Hi! Any idea if this is vintage Loewe ? And what leather this is made of? Thanks much!!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

i love loewe !!! their bags are so cute and nicely constructed.


----------



## FLEUR REINE

Loving the colors of the Loewe bags


----------



## Missynie

Any idea what sizes does the Loewe Amazona comes in?


----------



## TokyoBagQueen

LOVE them!! We have several stores here in Tokyo. Last purchase there was some cufflinks for DH...


----------



## LoveM&S

I just stopped by BG and they are having a Loewe special event.
http://blog.bergdorfgoodman.com/womens-style/loewe-spotlight-the-flamenco
They have nice bright colors' Flamenco bags and other styles too.


----------



## Caro9ine

Love love love Loewe! Where can you get them?


----------



## ibonne

bisoustouxdoux said:
			
		

> I love Loewe bags too, especially their Nappa (lambskin) bags!!
> 
> However, it could be quite tedious to take care of them as Nappa leather gets dirty very easily!
> 
> Also, my experience with two Loewe bags is that lining could start peeling after sometime (if lining is not made of leather or cloth). And Tokyo being very humid doesn't help the situation. But the good thing is that the peelings don't show on the outside! Nonetheless, I earnt my lesson. Will only buy Loewe purses with cloth or genuine leather linings from now on!!
> 
> As for pricing of Loewe, it is CHEAPEST to buy in Spain. Loewe has factory outlets in Barcelona (there should be other factory outlets in other parts of Spain). If you are lucky, you can get a Nappa tote for as little as 300 Euros!!
> 
> Many Tokyo people actually go to Singapore to purchase Loewe as Loewe is cheaper in Singapore than Tokyo.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Where to look for factory outlets at Barcelona? address? TIA..


----------



## peachylv

These bags are lovely


----------



## peachylv

I have to have the Amazona!!!  Thanks a lot ladies for putting another handbag on my list.  I did see that farfecth.com and matchesfashion.com have prices in US dollars and appear to ship internationally.  Does anyone know about these sites?  They look very legit and the prices look correct.  I love the reviews of the quality of Loewe's handbags.  I can have a new leather love besides Chloe.


----------



## peachylv

jehaga said:


> I ordered a tricolor Amazona from an SA at BG. It should arrive in a few days. I also made contact with the assistant store manager from the Madrid flagship store. It would cost so much less to order directly from Spain (no VAT). A solid colored Amazona (the large size, not the 28) would be less than 1300 euros (including int'l shipping), which at today's exchange rate is around $1650. At BG a solid color is $1950.
> Unfortunately, the Madrid store did not have the tricolor one I ordered. At least I didn't have to pay taxes, and I can return it at NM if I end up not liking it (I just don't see how that's possible, though.)



That is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## bella89

I currently have two Loewe bags, though I'm thinking of returning the newer one I purchased.  The first one I have is the May bag in mineral (the size is 25, I believe).  I got it at Harrod's on my birthday (New Years Day) for 10% off, so it was my birthday gift.  I don't usually use it with the shoulder strap because it's cumbersome and the bag actually flips over.   The only way the shoulder strap works is to undo the sides of the bag so it becomes like a tote.  I love the leather, it's very durable but the bag gets heavy quickly and I don't carry that much stuff.  The color in this photo is pretty accurate and the SA at Harrod's was so cute, he kept going on about how the front flap is genuine ostrich and kept telling me to touch it in Spanish. 





​

My second Loewe is the one I'm contemplating returning.  I purchased it at Bergdorf's the day after they had their huge Loewe event (just my luck but that's life).  It's one of their limited edition Flamenco bags and I've always dreamed of owning one but now that I have one I'm not too sure if it's really what I want.  I returned my Balenciaga RH town in Violet for this because I thought it would be a good crossbody but on my frame it comes up too high, so instead it's just a shoulder bag with a long drop.  I'm not too sure of the color because it's a limited edition and the leather feels amazing but I prefer the interior lining on my May bag more.




​


----------



## LoveM&S

bella89 said:


> I currently have two Loewe bags, though I'm thinking of returning the newer one I purchased. The first one I have is the May bag in mineral (the size is 25, I believe). I got it at Harrod's on my birthday (New Years Day) for 10% off, so it was my birthday gift. I don't usually use it with the shoulder strap because it's cumbersome and the bag actually flips over. The only way the shoulder strap works is to undo the sides of the bag so it becomes like a tote. I love the leather, it's very durable but the bag gets heavy quickly and I don't carry that much stuff. The color in this photo is pretty accurate and the SA at Harrod's was so cute, he kept going on about how the front flap is genuine ostrich and kept telling me to touch it in Spanish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second Loewe is the one I'm contemplating returning. I purchased it at Bergdorf's the day after they had their huge Loewe event (just my luck but that's life). It's one of their limited edition Flamenco bags and I've always dreamed of owning one but now that I have one I'm not too sure if it's really what I want. I returned my Balenciaga RH town in Violet for this because I thought it would be a good crossbody but on my frame it comes up too high, so instead it's just a shoulder bag with a long drop. I'm not too sure of the color because it's a limited edition and the leather feels amazing but I prefer the interior lining on my May bag more.


 

Wow, beautiful bags! Is it orange? I have been eyeing on the pink Framenco bag. The leather is heavenly soooooft!! If the strap is too long, you can do double roop to make it short. That makes the strap a regular shoulder bag drop. I really love the Flamenco. But it's bit small than my liking. I was almost ready to buy it. But I was whacked by a great member here not to compromise to find my kind of bag! So everytime I go to BG, I need to admire it!


----------



## bella89

LoveM&S said:


> Wow, beautiful bags! Is it orange? I have been eyeing on the pink Framenco bag. The leather is heavenly soooooft!! If the strap is too long, you can do double roop to make it short. That makes the strap a regular shoulder bag drop. I really love the Flamenco. But it's bit small than my liking. I was almost ready to buy it. But I was whacked by a great member here not to compromise to find my kind of bag! So everytime I go to BG, I need to admire it!



It's orange.  I originally wanted the green with blue but it sort-of paled in comparison.  I lurk a lot on the Loewe site and they make a Flamenco 36, which appears to be really, really big but I don't think you can get it in the States.  The one I have is 29.5x28.5x12 cm and the 36 is 36x33.7x19 cm.


----------



## inesyi

I miss the napa aire


----------



## drxxy

I love amazona.


----------



## piggersorous

ibonne said:
			
		

> Where to look for factory outlets at Barcelona? address? TIA..



Google for la vallee.. That's the factory outlet in Barcelona, about an hour away from city.. When I went in march, nothing caught my eye


----------



## piggersorous

ibonne said:
			
		

> Where to look for factory outlets at Barcelona? address? TIA..



It's at la vallee village. Google it. I didn't see anything tat caught my eye when I went.


----------



## zashikibuta

I just bought a vintage loewe amazona.  I think it's the 36 mm.  I noticed  some amazonas had a padlock.

Mine does not have a padlock in the photos - could this be a fake  

I will receive it in 2 weeks and am kicking myself for this impulse buy.

It also doesn't help re: the backlash over Loewe's ads a few months ago - that i read AFTER i bought the bag.  UGH.

Late night purchases are never smart.


----------



## peachylv

zashikibuta said:


> I just bought a vintage loewe amazona.  I think it's the 36 mm.  I noticed  some amazonas had a padlock.
> 
> Mine does not have a padlock in the photos - could this be a fake
> 
> I will receive it in 2 weeks and am kicking myself for this impulse buy.
> 
> It also doesn't help re: the backlash over Loewe's ads a few months ago - that i read AFTER i bought the bag.  UGH.
> 
> Late night purchases are never smart.



You should have it authenticated here.  What advertisements did they have that were causing a backlash?


----------



## RobynSHE

That is beautiful!


----------



## zashikibuta

peachylv said:


> You should have it authenticated here.  What advertisements did they have that were causing a backlash?




Ok I posted it here  

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-loewe-750824.html


The backlash had to do with Loewe's recent commercial ad - aired circa March 2012.
If you go on you tube or google Loewe and crisis.  There is one article in english.

What i took from it was: Loewe wanted to expand their image to a younger generation and the models' comments in the ad made (according to the spanish) the younger generation look like priviledged idiots when actually they are suffering an economic crisis.

Imagine the randomess of Paris Hilton and that was basically the ad...I thought it was a bad marketing move.


----------



## peachylv

zashikibuta said:


> Ok I posted it here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-loewe-750824.html
> 
> 
> The backlash had to do with Loewe's recent commercial ad - aired circa March 2012.
> If you go on you tube or google Loewe and crisis.  There is one article in english.
> 
> What i took from it was: Loewe wanted to expand their image to a younger generation and the models' comments in the ad made (according to the spanish) the younger generation look like priviledged idiots when actually they are suffering an economic crisis.
> 
> Imagine the randomess of Paris Hilton and that was basically the ad...I thought it was a bad marketing move.



I hope your bag is authentic.  I'm crossing my fingers for you!  That's too bad about Loewe's ad.  I know the quality is supposed to be exquisite, but the brand is a little under the radar for their new target audience to take notice.  I love the Amazona, but I'd have to save for a while.


----------



## zashikibuta

Thanks Peachylv.

I do have one of the heritage cross body i bought - new - and yes the leather is so buttery.

I do like that not too many people know who they are.  Kinda like a 'best kept secret' no?


----------



## peachylv

It is like a best kept secret.  When I do buy one, I am sure that no one where I live will have one or even know what it is.


----------



## piggersorous

zashikibuta said:
			
		

> Thanks Peachylv.
> 
> I do have one of the heritage cross body i bought - new - and yes the leather is so buttery.
> 
> I do like that not too many people know who they are.  Kinda like a 'best kept secret' no?



I love the new colours of the heritage!!! So vibrant.. No budget to get another Loewe now tho.. Guess tis has to wait..


----------



## angl2b

I am glad I found this thread.  I am heading to Taiwan and HK next week, and I fully intend to buy my first Loewe bag over there, although I don't know if getting it in HK is cheaper or in Taiwan?


----------



## piggersorous

angl2b said:
			
		

> I am glad I found this thread.  I am heading to Taiwan and HK next week, and I fully intend to buy my first Loewe bag over there, although I don't know if getting it in HK is cheaper or in Taiwan?



Not sure abt Loewe prices in the two countries ., watch prices r lower in Taiwan than hk. Previously a coach boutique staff told me tat their bags r cheaper in Taiwan compared to hk. U might wana google for the boutiques contact n call/email to ask. Happy shopping!!


----------



## angl2b

ty!!


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

angl2b said:
			
		

> I am glad I found this thread.  I am heading to Taiwan and HK next week, and I fully intend to buy my first Loewe bag over there, although I don't know if getting it in HK is cheaper or in Taiwan?



Not sure about the prices in tw, but the Amazona 36 here in hk (in suede and the 'normal' leathers) costs 17,500 hkd, IIRC.  Good luck!  My fiancée loves Loewe


----------



## ncch

I love Loewe!  I passed on a suede amazona a few years back and it's one of the ones that got away!


----------



## ladygear

my husbands friend gave me a cora bag. i think the bag is feminine and cute BUT i was in the midst of finalizing my Balenciaga purchase. I had no idea this was coming. While I am flattered and appreciate my husbands friend for such thoughtfulness, I can't help but think that this wasn't the bag my husband agreed to buy me. I'll have to wait for another bag purchase now.

http://www.loewe.com/eu_en/womensbags/women-s-bags-cora-bag.html
:cry: now i really want the more expensive Balenciaga!


----------



## pupulove

i have amazona, but i am aiming FUSTA 31 BAG, bag with straps the best one


----------



## suangan

Hihi ladies, i'm planning to get this second hand nappa aire but not sure if it's authenticate... Appreciate if anyone can help me???


----------



## suangan

pupulove said:


> i have amazona, but i am aiming FUSTA 31 BAG, bag with straps the best one


 
I'm in love with fusta 31 (pink)! Loewe bags are just so pretty... ;{


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Loewe deserves its own PREMIER DESIGNER forum.


----------



## Silversun

suangan said:


> Hihi ladies, i'm planning to get this second hand nappa aire but not sure if it's authenticate... Appreciate if anyone can help me???


Suggest that you repost your query over at the Authenticate This board, there may be more people over there who have the expertise to authenticate.  Although looking at the history of people authenticating Loewe bags, unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a lot of Loewe expertise to draw from yet. Hopefully in time there will be! 

On a somewhat related note, does anyone happen to know what style this is? The sides are round so it's sort of a cylinder shape, and I'm stumped.


----------



## soxx

suangan said:
			
		

> Hihi ladies, i'm planning to get this second hand nappa aire but not sure if it's authenticate... Appreciate if anyone can help me???



Hi,
I'm newbie to Loewe.
Did a comparison of ur pics to my nappy aire, looks ok to me except that the lining of urs and mine are different. Not sure if it's due to different batches or what. My hubby got it for me in yr 2010. My lining is brown colour with those Loewe wordings. The care book with d extra white slip of paper n d serial tag also looks ok.  Hope some Loewe experts could authenticate for u.


----------



## suangan

soxx said:


> Hi,
> I'm newbie to Loewe.
> Did a comparison of ur pics to my nappy aire, looks ok to me except that the lining of urs and mine are different. Not sure if it's due to different batches or what. My hubby got it for me in yr 2010. My lining is brown colour with those Loewe wordings. The care book with d extra white slip of paper n d serial tag also looks ok.  Hope some Loewe experts could authenticate for u.



Wow! Pink nappa aire~~ one of my short listed bag.. Love cute pinky stuffs.. Actually this tri colored nappa aire bag comes with a receipt and it's still kinda visible.. I juz purchased this Preloved from e seller! Itz too hard to resist.. Has been looking at e bag for e past 2wks ;P


----------



## suangan

Silversun said:


> Suggest that you repost your query over at the Authenticate This board, there may be more people over there who have the expertise to authenticate.  Although looking at the history of people authenticating Loewe bags, unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a lot of Loewe expertise to draw from yet. Hopefully in time there will be!
> 
> On a somewhat related note, does anyone happen to know what style this is? The sides are round so it's sort of a cylinder shape, and I'm stumped.



Thanks for e info.. Hehehe.. Actually I still can't create new thread yet so haf to hijack ppl's thread to request for help on authenticating ;P

Hee.. Loewe bags are all just so lovely~~~


----------



## soxx

suangan said:
			
		

> Wow! Pink nappa aire~~ one of my short listed bag.. Love cute pinky stuffs.. Actually this tri colored nappa aire bag comes with a receipt and it's still kinda visible.. I juz purchased this Preloved from e seller! Itz too hard to resist.. Has been looking at e bag for e past 2wks ;P



Thks! I love pink stuff too!  I was kiddingly telling my hubby to get d pink nappa aire when he went Barcelona in 2009 for biz trip and surprisingly it was available even thou it's winter season!
I've only use this bag for about 3 times. I still love it,It's very pretty but not that easy to use...it gets shapeless when u put it on a chair, i get paranoid about my things falling out.anyway I've a bag hanger so that solves d problem.
With d 2 handles on 1hand,it's not easy to unzip w d other hand to get ur things in d bag.


----------



## suangan

soxx said:


> Thks! I love pink stuff too!  I was kiddingly telling my hubby to get d pink nappa aire when he went Barcelona in 2009 for biz trip and surprisingly it was available even thou it's winter season!
> I've only use this bag for about 3 times. I still love it,It's very pretty but not that easy to use...it gets shapeless when u put it on a chair, i get paranoid about my things falling out.anyway I've a bag hanger so that solves d problem.
> With d 2 handles on 1hand,it's not easy to unzip w d other hand to get ur things in d bag.



Yaya.. Was trying to take a nice photo for e bag but....... That's so not ez! LOL.. Hmm I tink I shd get my bag hanger along when using it oso.. Hopefully my next bag can be an amazona or fusta (pink).. Hehehe


----------



## soxx

suangan said:
			
		

> Yaya.. Was trying to take a nice photo for e bag but....... That's so not ez! LOL.. Hmm I tink I shd get my bag hanger along when using it oso.. Hopefully my next bag can be an amazona or fusta (pink).. Hehehe



Yeah it's so addictive right, after u got 1 u'll start to think of d next. 
Er anyway i've cons to say about d amazona too. 
Coz it can only carry on arms and so will get abit heavy. And it's abit difficult to zip n unzip w 1 hand too.


----------



## soxx

Sharing my amazona 28


----------



## suangan

soxx said:


> Sharing my amazona 28



Wow wow.. U bot this ah.. Hehehe striking color.. I rem seeing e price on bagaholicboy.com.. Itz slightly more exp than e usual amazona right? 

Yaya.. Itz addictive! But prob now is I'm not working.. I'm a stay at home mummy ;P so can't splurge like when I was working.. Hehehe..

So envy ur collections!!! *drools*


----------



## soxx

suangan said:
			
		

> Wow wow.. U bot this ah.. Hehehe striking color.. I rem seeing e price on bagaholicboy.com.. Itz slightly more exp than e usual amazona right?
> 
> Yaya.. Itz addictive! But prob now is I'm not working.. I'm a stay at home mummy ;P so can't splurge like when I was working.. Hehehe..
> 
> So envy ur collections!!! *drools*



actually I'm not sure what's the normal price but believe it's not a lot more expensive.  anyway this was limited edition & there's a number inside. The amazona 28 with the lock charm is slightly more expensive. I was deciding between this and the pinkish red with snail lock charm but end up choosing this. My sister got d pinkish red with snail charm.Think there's a price increase for Loewe early this yr or is it last yr?

What a great mum you r u to give up ur career to be SAHM! I have 3 kids but I'll go crazy if I have to take care of them 24/7.


----------



## suangan

soxx said:


> actually I'm not sure what's the normal price but believe it's not a lot more expensive.  anyway this was limited edition & there's a number inside. The amazona 28 with the lock charm is slightly more expensive. I was deciding between this and the pinkish red with snail lock charm but end up choosing this. My sister got d pinkish red with snail charm.Think there's a price increase for Loewe early this yr or is it last yr?
> 
> What a great mum you r u to give up ur career to be SAHM! I have 3 kids but I'll go crazy if I have to take care of them 24/7.



Hehehe I feel that this amazona is worth buying cos of e striking color!!! I like! Lol.. Attention seeking oso ;P

Wah.. U haf 3 kids?!?!?! I only haf one n I feel like I'm dying.. E max I'll have is 2 kids.. Currently "half planning" for no2.. Hesitating.. LOL.. There's no trustable caregiver at my side.. Went back workforce a few months in sep but gave up when my ger falls sick like nobody biz n having to take leave too often.. Working mum is tough too.. Unless living with parents or inlaws (which I also not keen in).. Sooooo.. Haf to give up luxury stuffs.. To gain some, we'll have to lose some.. No choice!!! Haa


----------



## Virginiamb

I saw a pic of a Loewe Calli the other week the first Loewe I had ever seen.  I have  even searching high and low for one.  Does anyone know where I could even find one now?  I am in the US  TIA


----------



## BagTroll

thinking about getting a green suede one, thoughts?


----------



## suangan

BagTroll said:


> thinking about getting a green suede one, thoughts?



Woo.. Any photos? Hee


----------



## tegan

Virginiamb said:


> I saw a pic of a Loewe Calli the other week the first Loewe I had ever seen.  I have  even searching high and low for one.  Does anyone know where I could even find one now?  I am in the US  TIA




Try Hirschliefer's in NY and ask for Penney.  They have a lipstick color on sale right now.
*
penney@hirshleifers.com *


----------



## angl2b

So I purchased a men's messenger bag, a women's crossbody that can be worn as over the shoulder and a long wallet.  My biggest regret is that I didn't get the Sevilla bag as well.  I am still thinking about it.  I am determined to get it by next year December 2013.  I hope I can hold out for that long.  At this point I think my bags that I will be lusting for will be all Loewe from here on out.  The leather is devine, not to mention the weight of the bags aren't as heavy as some of the other premier designer bags.....
I hope Loewe will sell their bags online for the US soon....


----------



## GennieGennie

madmadtoo said:


> I realised the brand Loewe is not very popular in this forum. Am I wrong? But I would like to meet some loewe lovers or even Anterprima plastiq lovers. I love their bags and are very much puzzled why there no designer forum dedicated to them on TPF?


im a fan of Loewe! its leather is amazing 
so soft that you cant stop touching it!


----------



## Virginiamb

I have been looking for a Callie mini for a while now.  I had never heard of these  bags until just recently.


----------



## megano

Hey ladies. I was wondering how the quality of Loewe compares to Hermes? I'm trying to decide between an Evelyne and an Amazona. I love the Amazona look but I also like the Evelyne. Does anyone own bags from both brands that can compare?


----------



## Virginiamb

megano said:


> Hey ladies. I was wondering how the quality of Loewe compares to Hermes? I'm trying to decide between an Evelyne and an Amazona. I love the Amazona look but I also like the Evelyne. Does anyone own bags from both brands that can compare?


I wish I could help I have been in search of the Callie but I too have been considering the Evelyn I looked at one a few months ago.  Let us know what you find out  good luck


----------



## Elliespurse

We now have a dedicated Loewe auth thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-loewe-187961.html

It's in the general Authenticate This forum in case anyone would like to participate.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bumping this because I started to look at Loewe again. I liked their leather but didn't like the huge logos used to be on their bags. Now they have significantly reduced the size of their logos and I recently went to their boutique and was very impressed by their quality. Does any one here owns Hermes and Loewe and comment on how the two brands compare? Of course the Hermes leather is second to none but would still like to know how Loewe leather stands compare to H. I am specifically interested in their Amazona in goatskin, which is similar to H chevre. The bag is lined in super soft lamb skin. Anybody can chime in will be much appreciated! TIA!


----------



## catsinthebag

xiangxiang0731 said:


> bumping this because I started to look at Loewe again. I liked their leather but didn't like the huge logos used to be on their bags. Now they have significantly reduced the size of their logos and I recently went to their boutique and was very impressed by their quality. Does any one here owns Hermes and Loewe and comment on how the two brands compare? Of course the Hermes leather is second to none but would still like to know how Loewe leather stands compare to H. I am specifically interested in their Amazona in goatskin, which is similar to H chevre. The bag is lined in super soft lamb skin. Anybody can chime in will be much appreciated! TIA!



xiangxiang, I'm glad you bumped this thread! My local Neimans just (and I do mean just, as in the last week) started carrying Loewe, so I was finally able to handle them. I'm not sure how they compare to H (I'm hesitant to compare anything to H!), but they were gorgeous and seemed very high quality. I hope someone who has experience with both brands will give their opinion, because I too want to know!


----------



## Virginiamb

I have just learned of Loewe a few months ago when Hirsch had a bag I loved but they know longer carried.  It was the mini Calli tote I think.  So NM now carries Loewe bags.  I will need to go to Charlotte NM and see them and let you know what I think of the leather compared to Hermes


----------



## catsinthebag

Virginiamb said:


> I have just learned of Loewe a few months ago when Hirsch had a bag I loved but they know longer carried.  It was the mini Calli tote I think.  So NM now carries Loewe bags.  I will need to go to Charlotte NM and see them and let you know what I think of the leather compared to Hermes



The SA I talked to at my Neimans said that only a few stores around the country are carrying Loewe, so you may want to call first before making the trip. Sounds like they may be testing the market before stocking all the stores.


----------



## Virginiamb

catsinthebag said:
			
		

> The SA I talked to at my Neimans said that only a few stores around the country are carrying Loewe, so you may want to call first before making the trip. Sounds like they may be testing the market before stocking all the stores.



Thanks Cats I will  be sure to call first I just want to see one irl I would love to find the Calli  it info not think they make that style any more


----------



## chicinthecity777

catsinthebag said:


> xiangxiang, I'm glad you bumped this thread! My local Neimans just (and I do mean just, as in the last week) started carrying Loewe, so I was finally able to handle them. I'm not sure how they compare to H (I'm hesitant to compare anything to H!), but they were gorgeous and seemed very high quality. I hope someone who has experience with both brands will give their opinion, because I too want to know!





Virginiamb said:


> I have just learned of Loewe a few months ago when Hirsch had a bag I loved but they know longer carried.  It was the mini Calli tote I think.  So NM now carries Loewe bags.  I will need to go to Charlotte NM and see them and let you know what I think of the leather compared to Hermes



*catsinthebag *and *Virginiamb*, please do post back your findings! 

I believe their goatskin (H chevre equiv) were newly introduced. I am not a huge fan of H chevre (all my H bags are in Togo and Clemance) because of the prominent spine. Theirs also have spine but much less obvious. And this leather is so light weight, it's ideal for a workhorse. 

Would love to hear also from members who have had Loewe bags for a while to see how do they hold up over time. TIA!


----------



## mrsdevil

Where's the best and cheapest place to buy loewe bags?
Their bags are so expensive...


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *catsinthebag *and *Virginiamb*, please do post back your findings!
> 
> I believe their goatskin (H chevre equiv) were newly introduced. I am not a huge fan of H chevre (all my H bags are in Togo and Clemance) because of the prominent spine. Theirs also have spine but much less obvious. And this leather is so light weight, it's ideal for a workhorse.
> 
> Would love to hear also from members who have had Loewe bags for a while to see how do they hold up over time. TIA!




I have Loewe and Hermes but none of them are new. If Loewe haven't slackened  off I would say you have _nothing_ to worry about. I have 2 lamb skin, 1 stamped calf(?) (like Epsom but supple) 1 suede and 1 smooth calf. They are all still going strong after many years of wear. I'll be proud to wear any of my Loewe next time we meet to show you :kiss:

I do have Gucci nubuck goatskin and that is gorgeous, velvety and seems durable but I don't have any Loewe goatskins to compare. I would think that Loewe would choose the very best skins like H and Gucci, they must have their pick.


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> I have Loewe and Hermes but none of them are new. If Loewe haven't slackened  off I would say you have _nothing_ to worry about. I have 2 lamb skin, 1 stamped calf(?) (like Epsom but supple) 1 suede and 1 smooth calf. They are all still going strong after many years of wear. I'll be proud to wear any of my Loewe next time we meet to show you :kiss:
> 
> I do have Gucci nubuck goatskin and that is gorgeous, velvety and seems durable but I don't have any Loewe goatskins to compare. I would think that Loewe would choose the very best skins like H and Gucci, they must have their pick.



Thanks my dearest! I'd love to see your Loewe next time! And great news re durability of Loewe! BTW, they also do customised pieces too. One of my friends met someone used to work at LV during her MBA study (she works for a French company and did her study between Paris/NY etc). The person told her that Loewe's leather was indeed top quality. Coming from someone used to work for LV, I think it's quite reassuring, isn't it?


----------



## Virginiamb

I am going to continue to search till I locate me a new or preloved Loewe  Any lead would be greatly appreciated


----------



## saucyinterloper

xiangxiang0731 said:


> bumping this because I started to look at Loewe again. I liked their leather but didn't like the huge logos used to be on their bags. Now they have significantly reduced the size of their logos and I recently went to their boutique and was very impressed by their quality. Does any one here owns Hermes and Loewe and comment on how the two brands compare? Of course the Hermes leather is second to none but would still like to know how Loewe leather stands compare to H. I am specifically interested in their Amazona in goatskin, which is similar to H chevre. The bag is lined in super soft lamb skin. Anybody can chime in will be much appreciated! TIA!



XiangXiang,

I don't have the H chevre to compare (only have a B clemence), only thing I can comment on is the workmanship, but I love the quality of the Amazonia goatskin, it's soft yet sturdy. Upon closer comparison my Amazonia's workmanship is not as good as my Birkin; there are a few small areas at the bottom and edges of the bag where the stitching and the leathers are a little uneven, whereas I have no such issues with my B. However, given the price difference between the two the differences is only to be expected.

I would say for the price point the Amazonia is a very well made, understated bag - I have had people come up asking me where did I get it (most Americans have no idea what Loewe is) because it looks elegant and well made. HTHs!


----------



## chicinthecity777

saucyinterloper said:


> XiangXiang,
> 
> I don't have the H chevre to compare (only have a B clemence), only thing I can comment on is the workmanship, but I love the quality of the Amazonia goatskin, it's soft yet sturdy. Upon closer comparison my Amazonia's workmanship is not as good as my Birkin; there are a few small areas at the bottom and edges of the bag where the stitching and the leathers are a little uneven, whereas I have no such issues with my B. However, given the price difference between the two the differences is only to be expected.
> 
> I would say for the price point the Amazonia is a very well made, understated bag - I have had people come up asking me where did I get it (most Americans have no idea what Loewe is) because it looks elegant and well made. HTHs!



Hi *saucyinterloper*, thank you for the detailed reply! It helps a lot to hear your experience with Loewe. Their SA told me their bags were handmade too. Maybe that explains the little unevenness of the stitches?


----------



## saucyinterloper

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *saucyinterloper*, thank you for the detailed reply! It helps a lot to hear your experience with Loewe. Their SA told me their bags were handmade too. Maybe that explains the little unevenness of the stitches?



that could be it. there are definitely very minor details (where leather is cut off at the end of the stitching it is just a little uneven, however, this only occurs at the bottom of the bag). I love just how soft yet hardy goatskin is, and it is really hard to scuff them, which I like.


----------



## chicinthecity777

saucyinterloper said:


> that could be it. there are definitely very minor details (where leather is cut off at the end of the stitching it is just a little uneven, however, this only occurs at the bottom of the bag). I love just *how soft yet hardy goatskin is, and it is really hard to scuff them, *which I like.



Totally agree!


----------



## Aristocrat

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mree43

Aurora4573 said:


> Sadly there is no Loewe retailer in U.S. I heard its leather is TDF. You could do a search on this forum and should be able to find several threads talked about this brand.



Neiman Marcus in Boston carries them.


----------



## Virginiamb

Aurora4573 said:
			
		

> Sadly there is no Loewe retailer in U.S. I heard its leather is TDF. You could do a search on this forum and should be able to find several threads talked about this brand.



Hirsch carries them too


----------



## Utsukushii

Don't own one but I always pass by Loewe shop in Takashimaya and check around! I love their collections! Dream of having one someday!!!


----------



## Ana16kin

i love loewe bag..i really want the fusta style .. so pretty! thinking of buying that one.. don't know how much the price here in indonesia. it's going to be very expensive T_T...


----------



## Ana16kin

Anybody own one? I'm thinking of buying this bag. Just wanna if it's worth it... 

Thankss!


----------



## DD840

I found some Loewe at the Vancouver (BC, Canada) airport and at Bergdorf Goodman in New York. They had the new Barroco collection at BG: the Flamenco 20 was about $2200, the black (debossed) Amazona was $4200ish, zip around wallet maybe $800+, and pouches $550. I'll post a reveal soon


----------



## absolutanne

DD840 said:
			
		

> I found some Loewe at the Vancouver (BC, Canada) airport and at Bergdorf Goodman in New York. They had the new Barroco collection at BG: the Flamenco 20 was about $2200, the black (debossed) Amazona was $4200ish, zip around wallet maybe $800+, and pouches $550. I'll post a reveal soon



What size was the Amazona?  Material?


----------



## DD840

absolutanne said:


> What size was the Amazona?  Material?



I didn't see it up close but it was this one:


----------



## DD840

Here's my Lilac Nappa pouch from the Barroco collection. The leather is so soft, the SA actually said, "it's like buttah"

I emailed Loewe to see if it's possible to find other pieces in the US and Canada but their online boutique is for Europe only Oh well, that's probably best for my wallet.


----------



## angl2b

DD840 said:


> Here's my Lilac Nappa pouch from the Barroco collection. The leather is so soft, the SA actually said, "it's like buttah"
> 
> I emailed Loewe to see if it's possible to find other pieces in the US and Canada but their online boutique is for Europe only Oh well, that's probably best for my wallet.


I was just looking at this particular one online!! I can't seen to get a close up to see if this is just a part of the leather - so will it come off over time or if it is kind of embossed on?? 
I haven't seen the Sevilla bag online for a while now, I am worried that they discontinued it.  
Congratulations on your new Loewe piece.  It looks beautiful!!


----------



## DD840

angl2b said:


> I was just looking at this particular one online!! I can't seen to get a close up to see if this is just a part of the leather - so will it come off over time or if it is kind of embossed on??
> I haven't seen the Sevilla bag online for a while now, I am worried that they discontinued it.
> Congratulations on your new Loewe piece.  It looks beautiful!!



The website says it's stamped (but it's not embossed imo). I probably won't use it that much so I'm not worried about the design rubbing off. 

The larger bags were embossed/debossed. The Barney's blog said, "As in the Loewe tradition, Borroco is hand-crafted and hand-embossed" - I'm assuming they were talking about the bags since there's no raised portions on the zippered wallets, pouches, or flamencos.


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm absolutely IN LOVE with the Amazona in Gold/Orange! I guess I'll have to stop by a store the next time I travel to Madrid. Muy bonita!


----------



## oceansportrait

I've seen Loewe's at my local Book Off (a second-hand store in Japan that sells mainly books but some stores also have clothes & bags). The leather's fantastic-- it reminds me of Roots leather (Canadian company known for leather bags). The price is almost triple or quadruple Roots bags though, so I can't really justify buying it.


----------



## angl2b

I am so excited!! My Sevilla bag came in today!! I know it's a boring color but I really like sticking to classic colors.... Without further delay here are the pics!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

angl2b said:


> I am so excited!! My Sevilla bag came in today!! I know it's a boring color but I really like sticking to classic colors.... Without further delay here are the pics!!!



This looks great!!  Congrats, I love the lining!!


----------



## peachylv

It's not boring at all!  It's lovely!  The purple lining is really cool too.


----------



## psychedelico

angl2b said:


> I am so excited!! My Sevilla bag came in today!! I know it's a boring color but I really like sticking to classic colors.... Without further delay here are the pics!!!



love this! congrats!


----------



## angl2b

Thank you everyone!!!  

I love love love this bag!!! It is my first handheld too.


----------



## Ana16kin

Here's my mom's vintage loewe! Its still in good condition..


----------



## Brontski

My first Loewe Bag from Net-A-Porter is waiting for me at my husband's office!!! Can't wait!!! Get it tomorrow...post pics then...


----------



## Silversun

I think there was a Loewe thread from ages ago but it's been a while since I saw it. Anyway, congrats! What did you get? The Amazona?  I love the Amazona, but the Flamenco kinda steals my heart because the nappa is sooooo soft omg.


----------



## LittleMissx

Just bought one today and trust me the leather is simply out of this world.


----------



## rszerer

Loewe has been around since 1846 and at one time 'only those in the know' carried their fine quality craftsmanship and attractive handbags in Madrid and Paris. Happily they are getting more exposure in the states and can be found in several major cities including  NY, Miami and LA.


----------



## pfbrowser

Hello Loewe lovers 

I'm so happy to find a place where people share my love for Loewe.

I'm wondering if anyone could help me out. Does anybody know where I can find loewe may bag and maia bag (online or any place)? I've been to many places to find it but it seems that loewe boutiques do not to carry it anymore.


----------



## shimmerbrick

Hi, does anyone know the price of an Amazona 28 and 26 in Spain? Can tourists get tax rebate off and how much?


----------



## Charnela

Hi everyone! 
This is my first post in the form! 
I'm Spanish and have recently come across an awesome vintage Loewe briefcase in an auction! I'm glad to see Loewe is becoming popular in the whole world. Here in Spain it is a brand famous for the quality of its leather and craftmanship. 
I will show you the briefcase and ask for your opinion whan my acccount is aged enough 
This is a very addictive forum, BTW!


----------



## Virginiamb

Charnela said:


> Hi everyone!
> This is my first post in the form!
> I'm Spanish and have recently come across an awesome vintage Loewe briefcase in an auction! I'm glad to see Loewe is becoming popular in the whole world. Here in Spain it is a brand famous for the quality of its leather and craftmanship.
> I will show you the briefcase and ask for your opinion whan my acccount is aged enough
> This is a very addictive forum, BTW!



Welcome and yes it is addictive but very helpful


----------



## venusforu

I do know that NAP international site does sell Loewe. Hope that helps anyone.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Some Loewe bags are now available on netaporter.com.


----------



## zodiac_thr

Does anyone know about Loewe after sale service? I have a few scratch on my box calf briefcase and thinking of sending it in? Do they have "spa" like BV and Hermes? TIA


----------



## chicinthecity777

zodiac_thr said:


> Does anyone know about Loewe after sale service? I have a few scratch on my box calf briefcase and thinking of sending it in? Do they have "spa" like BV and Hermes? TIA


 
I believe they do repairs. I remember once an SA told me when I inquired about it.


----------



## zodiac_thr

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I believe they do repairs. I remember once an SA told me when I inquired about it.



Thank you xiangxiang for the info


----------



## tatertot

I saw a few of their animal shaped coin purses the other day and fell in love! They were so beautifully made and just adorable. I'm looking forward to adding one to my collcetion.


----------



## sffoodie

Can anyone give details on the sizes offered in the Amazona? I saw this bag in Harrods a couple of years ago and was so taken with the quality and especially the gorgeous leather lining!


----------



## hellodiep

I thought I saw a good selection of the Amazona photos that my SA sent me. Sadly, I can't find them. I remember seeing a tiny cross body bag, too! 
Lana_chu@neimanmarcusstores.com
857-600-8628


----------



## zashikibuta

I finally bit the bullet.   I now am an owner of the beautiful Amazona! 


One question for other owners, under the base, there's a less than an inch of extra leather that looks like it's not been cut straight, ( where the zipper ends/ begins). Is this normal? 

Blame my discerning eyes 

 I dont believe it's a fake, bought at nap.


It has just gotten me a little concerned


----------



## piggersorous

sffoodie said:


> Can anyone give details on the sizes offered in the Amazona? I saw this bag in Harrods a couple of years ago and was so taken with the quality and especially the gorgeous leather lining!



Amazona comes in two sizes... 
Amazona28 Measures 29x17x14 cm while the other measures 36x23x15 cm. 

And yes, loewe's quality is great!!


----------



## piggersorous

zashikibuta said:


> I finally bit the bullet.   I now am an owner of the beautiful Amazona!
> 
> 
> One question for other owners, under the base, there's a less than an inch of extra leather that looks like it's not been cut straight, ( where the zipper ends/ begins). Is this normal?
> 
> Blame my discerning eyes
> 
> I dont believe it's a fake, bought at nap.
> 
> 
> It has just gotten me a little concerned



Hi there, 
Do u mean this? If so, mine isn't straight either , as in its not rectangular.


----------



## zashikibuta

piggersorous said:


> Hi there,
> Do u mean this? If so, mine isn't straight either , as in its not rectangular.



I don't see a pic but am hoping it is what i am referring to haha.  I assume they are all handmade.


----------



## zippy14u

Got this vintage Loewe Amazona from a friend of mine. A really nice bag and in great condition.


----------



## tinywrist

oh, I saw Loewes on one of the daily sales site (myHabit?) but did not know much about this brand back then. I thought it was a bit pricey. But the pictures here are absolutely beautiful


----------



## zippy14u

zashikibuta said:


> I finally bit the bullet.   I now am an owner of the beautiful Amazona!
> 
> 
> One question for other owners, under the base, there's a less than an inch of extra leather that looks like it's not been cut straight, ( where the zipper ends/ begins). Is this normal?
> 
> Blame my discerning eyes
> 
> I dont believe it's a fake, bought at nap.
> 
> 
> It has just gotten me a little concerned


After reading your post, I went to check my bag. One side is straight, the other is a little off. Maybe it is a sign that it's "handmade"


----------



## zashikibuta

zippy14u said:


> After reading your post, I went to check my bag. One side is straight, the other is a little off. Maybe it is a sign that it's "handmade"


Thanks for replying! Phew i freaked out a little bit


Btw luv your oro suede amazona!


----------



## sffoodie

I was just at neiman Marcus in SF, union square and they had maybe a dozen Loewe bags! I think it might be for a limited time. They had 6 or so different color combos if the amazona and a few of the drawstring pouch shaped bags.


----------



## zashikibuta

Ooohhhhh tempting...i should be on a bag ban, do you remember what colors, sffoodie?


----------



## udisdfre

i never heard about Loewe before, it seems not so popular around the world.


----------



## hellodiep

udisdfre said:


> i never heard about Loewe before, it seems not so popular around the world.



It's popular to me, around the world except in the states, in my opinion


----------



## boingboing

LOEWE is LOVEEEEEEEE! my all time favourite... classic beauty, elegant and definitely not too mainstream.
here's a pic of my first amazona 28.. bought it 2 yrs ago

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sgwif2fjp685vrt/IMG-20130507-WA0002.jpg


and 2 days ago my boyf got me a special edition amazona 28 in coral/magenta. couldnt decide if i wanted a givenchy pandora or this loewe at first, but i went for another loewe in the end. am soooo glad i made the choice. its so cute and the colour is so bright and fun. ahhhh...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a217lzqh4uoi18u/loewe.jpg


----------



## handbagfan13

Hello,

I saw the Loewe bags at Bergdorf Goodman last week!!  Some Neiman Marcus stores may have them or you may be able to order them through Neimans since both are sister stores.


----------



## handbagfan13

Here is a link!!

http://blog.bergdorfgoodman.com/womens-style/loewe-amazona-f10


----------



## handbagfan13

Another
http://www.hauteliving.com/2012/07/...e-director-stuart-vevers-on-friday-83/303821/


----------



## rupz

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/loewe-anyone-179034-23.html

That was the photo I took when I bought the bag, 10 days more and it'd be 2 years. I've used this bag almost daily and leather is still good. No loose strings poking out definitely. 

The glazing on the handle came off a bit due to hand carry. The zipper changed color again due to normal wear and tear. The leather is goatskin. It is very supple and it didn't cracked. For example the Vachetta on my LV Neverfull... ufff. I don't fancy cracked leather. nor 

My Loewe is holding up VERY well for a bag I used almost daily cause it's my only non LV bag and I prefer bringing this to work.

Definitely recommend everyone to consider a Loewe. I have seen many Amazonas around in Singapore.. No Ame.. hehe. And I love seeing ladies carrying Loewe.. Subtle and great craftsmanship. Returning to Spain this year and am considering buying a second Loewe.


----------



## Silversun

Can anyone shed some light on how soft a goatskin Amazona is, compared to the regular Refined Calf? The main reason why I don't already have an Amazona is because I'm not a fan of the Refined Calf, I prefer something softer. Nappa would be ideal, and I was so excited to see nappa Amazonas come out this season, but they are only doing them in brights. I spoke to a SA in Harrods and she doesn't think they'll get a classic black 28 in nappa, which is what I really want. :-/


----------



## rupz

Silversun said:


> Can anyone shed some light on how soft a goatskin Amazona is, compared to the regular Refined Calf? The main reason why I don't already have an Amazona is because I'm not a fan of the Refined Calf, I prefer something softer. Nappa would be ideal, and I was so excited to see nappa Amazonas come out this season, but they are only doing them in brights. I spoke to a SA in Harrods and she doesn't think they'll get a classic black 28 in nappa, which is what I really want. :-/


Mine is gunmetal goatskin and I'm not sure if it's refined or not. It definitely handles scratches better than Nappa. Nappa is really delicate although very soft. I had a Flamenco Nappa but sold it because I couldn't stand how shapeless and delicate it is.


----------



## thriftaholic

I loooovvveee vintage loewe!!!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Does anybody know if Loewe is now availabe on their official site for US shoppers? A couple of months ago I didn't see USA among countries in online shopping section, yesterday I checked and US was there and all prices are in USD. Collection is very limited through, mostly Amazona 36, but it gives a big hope.


----------



## zippy14u

I have a Loewe Amazona and just love it.


----------



## DD840

Information from an email I got from Loewe:


----------



## DD840

More timeline info:


----------



## DD840

Last one:


----------



## papertiger

I have to say I LOVE all my Loewe including RTW 

but 

I have found the staff in their London Mount St totally ineffective and unpleasant, you would have thought I'd been enquiring about salon treatments from the patronising comments and clueless answers. The store is small and according to SAs everything is either sold out, and everything for sale is out already so they don't have non-displayed models merch to buy. BS.  

My advice for anyone in Europe is avoid buying Loewe in London (Palma de Mallorca (Majorca) is amazing with excellent service!)


----------



## papertiger

zippy14u said:


> I have a Loewe Amazona and just love it.



Magnificent* zippy*!


----------



## DD840

papertiger said:


> I have to say I LOVE all my Loewe including RTW
> 
> but
> 
> I have found the staff in their London Mount St totally ineffective and unpleasant, you would have thought I'd been enquiring about salon treatments from the patronising comments and clueless answers. The store is small and according to SAs everything is either sold out, and everything for sale is out already so they don't have non-displayed models merch to buy. BS.
> 
> My advice for anyone in Europe is avoid buying Loewe in London (Palma de Mallorca (Majorca) is amazing with excellent service!)


Sorry to hear that. The staff at the Paris shop were good. Here's what I got - a scarf. My sister bought the bull lock.


----------



## papertiger

DD840 said:


> Sorry to hear that. The staff at the Paris shop were good. Here's what I got - a scarf. My sister bought the bull lock.



 

Glad you had a great experience, Loewe make such great products


----------



## Prettyvogue

Has anyone seen the Paseo bag IRL? It looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## janenuqui

All your Amazonas in this thread are gorgeous! I can't wait for X'mas when I can buy my own Amazona!


----------



## tings

my new tricoloured amazona's first day out! absolute love.


----------



## espoo

never heard about that


----------



## CanuckBagLover

tings said:


> my new tricoloured amazona's first day out! absolute love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235092


 

Stunning!  you're so lucky... I hope the quality of Loewe doesn't change now that Vevers is leaving for Coach


----------



## chicinthecity777

tings said:


> my new tricoloured amazona's first day out! absolute love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235092


 
Super cute! Congrats!


----------



## slyyls

GemsBerry said:


> Does anybody know if Loewe is now availabe on their official site for US shoppers? A couple of months ago I didn't see USA among countries in online shopping section, yesterday I checked and US was there and all prices are in USD. Collection is very limited through, mostly Amazona 36, but it gives a big hope.



An American friend of mine just received her special order 26cm? Amazona in ostrich. I know it was around $10K US  She called the store in Madrid, initially and then proceeded with emails.    They would not send samples of the leather; but the photos they sent were very clear.
She ordered it in March; wired the money, and she received her bag last week.
She's so thrilled she's placing another order.


----------



## janenuqui

Well, I was gonna wait until Christmas, but the Reebonz sales were impossible to pass up. I picked up this pretty powder pink Amazona 28 at about 50% off retail! 







And now, I think I'm going to be on house arrest until I pay off my credit cards.


----------



## papertiger

tings said:


> my new tricoloured amazona's first day out! absolute love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235092





janenuqui said:


> Well, I was gonna wait until Christmas, but the Reebonz sales were impossible to pass up. I picked up this pretty powder pink Amazona 28 at about 50% off retail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, I think I'm going to be on house arrest until I pay off my credit cards.



Congratulations to both of you


----------



## PollyGal

I adore these bags since Blair Waldorf on GG...next on my list!


----------



## shopaholicious

Lucky you!  I totally missed the sale...  Come back and show us some modeling shots!



janenuqui said:


> Well, I was gonna wait until Christmas, but the Reebonz sales were impossible to pass up. I picked up this pretty powder pink Amazona 28 at about 50% off retail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, I think I'm going to be on house arrest until I pay off my credit cards.


----------



## Binkysmom

Not sure what style this is, but the leather is smooshy goodness!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Lovely!  Wish Loewe was available here (Did you get your's in Canada?)


----------



## janenuqui

shopaholicious said:


> Lucky you!  I totally missed the sale...  Come back and show us some modeling shots!



Here's a photo of what she looks like when worn. I think I've really fallen in love with this bag! The leather is exquisite!


----------



## shopaholicious

^  Thanks!  I think I will go for this size as well.


----------



## janenuqui

shopaholicious said:


> ^  Thanks!  I think I will go for this size as well.



I think the Amazona28 is just the right size for petite girls. The other 2 sizes, Amazona 36 and 400, are too large and look I'm carrying cabin luggage. 

Post your photo when you get your bag


----------



## glamstudio

janenuqui said:


> Here's a photo of what she looks like when worn. I think I've really fallen in love with this bag! The leather is exquisite!
> View attachment 2266293


 
lovely!! what's your height, if I may ask?

I'm 5'4 and I'm having a hard time deciding between the 28 or 36.

I'm definitely going for all-leather, since the suede ones tend to slouch a lot thru time. I dread having to carry a sagging bag -_-

The all-leather taupe carried by Sarah Jessica Parker is so nice, but i already have a prada and celine in this color.

What do you guys think of the *grey*? *all-grey*? too boring?  Or just go with the classic All-Black All-leather??

TIA


----------



## glamstudio

by the way, the one worn by SJP, and also Pippa Middleton... are they both the 36?

i'm so confused with the sizing


----------



## janenuqui

glamstudio said:


> lovely!! what's your height, if I may ask?
> 
> I'm 5'4 and I'm having a hard time deciding between the 28 or 36.
> 
> I'm definitely going for all-leather, since the suede ones tend to slouch a lot thru time. I dread having to carry a sagging bag -_-
> 
> The all-leather taupe carried by Sarah Jessica Parker is so nice, but i already have a prada and celine in this color.
> 
> What do you guys think of the *grey*? *all-grey*? too boring?  Or just go with the classic All-Black All-leather??
> 
> TIA


I'm 4'11". I think the Amazona 36 should be good for girls 2 inches taller than me 

Why don't you try the lilac or oxblood one? I like the tri-color Amazonas, so I think the lilac/pink/purple tri-color one is the best. Wish I'd bought that one instead.


----------



## janenuqui

glamstudio said:


> by the way, the one worn by SJP, and also Pippa Middleton... are they both the 36?
> 
> i'm so confused with the sizing


I think SJP's bag is Amazona 36.

The Amazona 28 is 28cm in length. And of course the 36 is 36cm. The 400 and 600 are the ones that are really really large. But it's because I'm so shrimpy that even the 36 looks large on me.


----------



## glamstudio

thanks *janenuqui*, you've explained it really well.  

now, i can't wait to get my hands on one!!

checking out the tri-color ones, and see if it will work for me.  will have to test drive a few pieces.  the DFS shop in HK is well-stocked, i'll go visit next week.  last time i looked, they only had the tri-color in the neon colors, which might not work for me.  the lilac seems like a nice neutral without being boring, hope they have it there  

and i'm definitely huge compared to you, so 36 might be a better choice for me


----------



## shopaholicious

Neiman Marcus website now features Loewe!  And there is a size 23 cross body amozona!


----------



## glamstudio

this one's on it's way to me...

thanks *janenuqui* for helping me with the tough choice:








photo courtersy of reebonz


----------



## GemsBerry

glamstudio said:


> this one's on it's way to me...
> 
> thanks *janenuqui* for helping me with the tough choice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo courtersy of reebonz


 
She is gorgeous!!! I was soo looking at her at Reebonz, best one there, but not this time
Any chance for pics when you get her?


----------



## janenuqui

glamstudio said:


> this one's on it's way to me...
> 
> thanks *janenuqui* for helping me with the tough choice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo courtersy of reebonz



OMG! It is gorgeous! I love the tricolor Amazonas! I think they add a bit of fun on a very conservative and simple design


----------



## loubiewoubie

I adore the Loewe Calle bag. I have managed to source a few but has anyone seen one for sale recently, anywhere?


----------



## peachylv

Is the Loewe-Amazona-atelier site available to US customers? I now see that we can actually order from the website now.  The atelier website is fun.  I just have not ordered a finished product, so I'm not sure we can actually buy one we have customized.


----------



## Elliespurse

I just saw this collaboration at Colette. It looks fun 


> Loewe has invited Japanese designer Junya Watanabe to collaborate on a unique collection using Loewe's luxurious napa and Watanabe 's distinctive urban utilitarian aesthetic. Launched in September 2013, the collaboration celebrates the 400 years since the two countries first established a formal dialogue, as well as Loewe's 40 years in Japan.
> Imagined as a creative exchange, the collection offers denim jackets, jeans, a pencil skirt, pouches and Loewe&#8223;s signature Amazona bag combining Spanish leather know-how and Japanese denim with tartan and polka dot patchwork.



*LOEWE X JUNYA WATANABE*
_Amazona handbag in calfskin and patchwork of mixed fabrics. Two tubular two handles. Two zipped compartments with inside organizational pockets. Cotton canvas lining. Dimensions: 23 x 36 x 15 cm / 9.1 x 14.2 x 5.9 in_




*LOEWE X JUNYA WATANABE*
_Amazona Corto Bag_


----------



## peachylv

Elliespurse said:


> I just saw this collaboration at Colette. It looks fun
> 
> 
> *LOEWE X JUNYA WATANABE*
> _Amazona handbag in calfskin and patchwork of mixed fabrics. Two tubular two handles. Two zipped compartments with inside organizational pockets. Cotton canvas lining. Dimensions: 23 x 36 x 15 cm / 9.1 x 14.2 x 5.9 in_
> View attachment 2336882
> 
> 
> 
> *LOEWE X JUNYA WATANABE*
> _Amazona Corto Bag_
> View attachment 2336883



That is cute.  I would only carry it if I was wearing all black though.


----------



## zashikibuta

Bought in Madrid 

Loewe Canela 

Sorry for the bad photo quality.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

zashikibuta said:


> Bought in Madrid
> 
> Loewe Canela
> 
> Sorry for the bad photo quality.


  looks beautiful!  congrats!


----------



## ncch

zashikibuta said:


> Bought in Madrid
> 
> Loewe Canela
> 
> Sorry for the bad photo quality.



Very pretty!

How much cheaper is loewe in Spain than outside the country?  Is there a tax refund?


----------



## peachylv

zashikibuta said:


> Bought in Madrid
> 
> Loewe Canela
> 
> Sorry for the bad photo quality.


Beautiful!  Is that tooled leather?


----------



## zashikibuta

Thank u CanuckBagLover and Peachylv!   I had a goal to buy the bag from where it came  originally.  Also did not know when I'd be back.   

It feels like lambskin but the leather has a baroque design which makes it look like tooled leather.




Ncch: i dont know about the canela but the amazona in spain seemed cheaper in comparison based on the website.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

zashikibuta said:


> Thank u CanuckBagLover and Peachylv! I had a goal to buy the bag from where it came originally. Also did not know when I'd be back.
> 
> It feels like lambskin but the leather has a baroque design which makes it look like tooled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ncch: i dont know about the canela but the amazona in spain seemed cheaper in comparison based on the website.


 

That's my dream too. When I was last in Spain -some years ago -  I had never heard of Loewe.  I loved Spain and want to go back and I love Loewe bags. So my fantasy is to buy a Loewe Bag in Spain and maybe a Loewe silk scarf of shawl - they're gorgeous too.  Enjoy your bag and the wonderful memories it must give of your trip to Spain.


----------



## ncch

zashikibuta said:


> Thank u CanuckBagLover and Peachylv!   I had a goal to buy the bag from where it came  originally.  Also did not know when I'd be back.
> 
> It feels like lambskin but the leather has a baroque design which makes it look like tooled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ncch: i dont know about the canela but the amazona in spain seemed cheaper in comparison based on the website.



Thanks.  I'm going to have to do some research and see how much cheaper it is in Spain.  I went to Spain a few years ago and regret not getting one while I was there!


----------



## FacundaRhose

I've heard of it...
flamenco is cute.
the tassels remind me of coach though.
and hermes has tassels as keychains...
I don't know how I feel about it.


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Hi. I live in Madrid. And yes Loewe is not popular but the Amazona is an It bag. Go google. My mom bought one in bronzed goat leather last summer. It's more of a winter color I know. It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## ncch

Does Loewe have sales?  Does the amazona ever go on sale?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Based in southern Spain now, I was told by the SA in Loewe that they never hold sales.


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

ncch said:


> Does Loewe have sales?  Does the amazona ever go on sale?




I'm not sure about that. But they do have an outlet store in Las Rozas. I don't remember seeing Amazona but I saw Heritage bags and the like. Will be goin again next month to check it out.


----------



## ncch

Thank you both for your answers!  The amazona is very high on my list right now.

Pascion4fascion, let us know what you find at the outlet!


----------



## Aussie_Bag_Lady

Do not buy any designer handbags from Reebonz Reebonz.com they are selling fake designer handbags - I bought a prada and had took it to the prada store after the zipper broke and was told it was a fake!!! BEWARE !!!


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

ncch said:


> Thank you both for your answers!  The amazona is very high on my list right now.
> 
> Pascion4fascion, let us know what you find at the outlet!




Roger that! Always happy to help a sister out!


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Aussie_Bag_Lady said:


> Do not buy any designer handbags from Reebonz Reebonz.com they are selling fake designer handbags - I bought a prada and had took it to the prada store after the zipper broke and was told it was a fake!!! BEWARE !!!




Oh dear, sorry for your loss. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## papertiger

ncch said:


> Does Loewe have sales?  Does the amazona ever go on sale?



Perhaps it depends on where you are are  but I've seen Loewe on sale in London, especially in dept stores where they clear out of everything. I don't tend to shop at sales times so I am very sure about things when I have ventured into that crazy world as it's usually by accident. 

The only classic suede gold and brown Ams I seen on sale was imperfect, I suppose they don't tend to go on sale unless they get shop soiled, but the seasonal colour Ams were (I think the Ams I saw were 'designed' with Kattie Hiller or Katy Grand, can't exactly remember, but anyway they weren't my COT).


----------



## Pomba

I am happy to finally get my 28cm Amazona in black calf and suede, now part of the club!


----------



## shorner1

Funny you ask that. It seemed a really big name in the late 90s when I was in Spain and I have only recently seen the brand mentioned in forums such as these.


----------



## zashikibuta

Pomba said:


> I am happy to finally get my 28cm Amazona in black calf and suede, now part of the club!


Please post pics, Pomba!

Btw, HAVE to share.  I stupidly did not lock my coffee mug properly and some of my iced coffee spilled on my burgundy Loewe 1846 leather bag.

As of late, after wiping it clean with a damp napkin, there are no spots or residue!!   I can vouch that the leather quality is truly superb.


----------



## Pomba

zashikibuta said:


> Please post pics, Pomba!
> 
> Btw, HAVE to share.  I stupidly did not lock my coffee mug properly and some of my iced coffee spilled on my burgundy Loewe 1846 leather bag.
> 
> As of late, after wiping it clean with a damp napkin, there are no spots or residue!!   I can vouch that the leather quality is truly superb.



Mine is suede on outside but inside is buttery leather.  So low key, no one notices my bag and I love it.  I got 2 pics for you:


----------



## peachylv

Pomba said:


> Mine is suede on outside but inside is buttery leather.  So low key, no one notices my bag and I love it.  I got 2 pics for you:


That is stunning!


----------



## Pomba

peachylv said:


> That is stunning!



Thank you! I hope to get one for summer Loewe is so difficult to get outside of Europe.  Have to get it as part of a European Trip.   NYC Jeffereys carries a good selection.


----------



## peachylv

Pomba said:


> Thank you! I hope to get one for summer Loewe is so difficult to get outside of Europe.  Have to get it as part of a European Trip.   NYC Jeffereys carries a good selection.



You're welcome!  Good luck in finding the perfect summer Amazona!


----------



## Emlee1

never even heard of it before. From the one picture above I don't think I would like it though, but I only saw the one picture.


----------



## shorner1

I think your bag is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Pomba

Loewe is considered like the Hermes of spain, but more accessible (in europe) and a lot more price reasonable!


----------



## Pomba

Emlee1 said:


> never even heard of it before. From the one picture above I don't think I would like it though, but I only saw the one picture.


More pics. 



Opened:









Whats in my bag: lv sunglasses, prada zippy wallet, mk coinpurse with 2 lipsticks, foldaway grocery bag, bb, keys and some scrunched up tissues! Lol


----------



## Pomba

shorner1 said:


> I think your bag is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## zashikibuta

That is truly gorgeous!


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Just an update for everyone!

Penelope and sister designing Cruzbag for Loewe...


----------



## Ivoryandgold89

Personally, I am a HUGE fan! The quality is outstanding and you never have to worry about someone else carrying the same bag as you, unless you are vacationing in Spain. Ha Ha Correct me if I am wrong, but didn't Linda Dresner's former NYC store carry them many moons ago?


----------



## BagLovingMom

Pomba said:


> Mine is suede on outside but inside is buttery leather.  So low key, no one notices my bag and I love it.  I got 2 pics for you:



Pomba, what size is yours? It looks like it can hold a good amount.  The Amazona caught my eye on Net a Porter last week.  I was unfamiliar with the style and brand before that.  I'm looking for a new everyday bag for work.  I was going to get an Antigona but I really like the Amazona in Mink.  Has anyone seen that color IRL?


----------



## Pomba

BagLovingMom said:


> Pomba, what size is yours? It looks like it can hold a good amount.  The Amazona caught my eye on Net a Porter last week.  I was unfamiliar with the style and brand before that.  I'm looking for a new everyday bag for work.  I was going to get an Antigona but I really like the Amazona in Mink.  Has anyone seen that color IRL?


Hi there mine is the 28cm. Its perfect for me as i dont carry the kitchen sink. Plus i think the 36cm looks like a gym bag on me. I read on here that a larger amazona unfilled can look deflated. I have been using mine everyday for past month. Love it suits my personality.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Pomba said:


> Hi there mine is the 28cm. Its perfect for me as i dont carry the kitchen sink. Plus i think the 36cm looks like a gym bag on me. I read on here that a larger amazona unfilled can look deflated. I have been using mine everyday for past month. Love it suits my personality.



Pomba, thank you so much! Your bag is gorgeous! Wear it in good health


----------



## Pomba

BagLovingMom said:


> Pomba, thank you so much! Your bag is gorgeous! Wear it in good health


Thank you please show yours.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^ I promise to post pics, I REALLY hope I love it. I ordered it today, so we'll see!


----------



## Pomba

BagLovingMom said:


> ^^^ I promise to post pics, I REALLY hope I love it. I ordered it today, so we'll see!


Good luck.


----------



## BagLovingMom

My Amazona arrived today.  I'm not sure what the size is, I think it's a size up from the 28.  It's the Mink color.  This is a really crummy pic, but I'll be posting more plus what it can hold.  I plan on using it for my everyday work bag.  Love it!


----------



## Pomba

BagLovingMom said:


> My Amazona arrived today.  I'm not sure what the size is, I think it's a size up from the 28.  It's the Mink color.  This is a really crummy pic, but I'll be posting more plus what it can hold.  I plan on using it for my everyday work bag.  Love it!


Congrats if bigger than 28cm, its the 36cm.  Looks good and post more pics.  Congrats again!!!


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

BagLovingMom said:


> My Amazona arrived today.  I'm not sure what the size is, I think it's a size up from the 28.  It's the Mink color.  This is a really crummy pic, but I'll be posting more plus what it can hold.  I plan on using it for my everyday work bag.  Love it!




Congratulations! It looks gorgeous. So happy for you!


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^ Thank you!


----------



## ncch

Does anyone know if the Loewe x junya watanabe bags are still available?  Or are they sold out?  And which countries are they available in?  Is it only in Japan?  Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

ncch said:


> Does anyone know if the Loewe x junya watanabe bags are still available?  Or are they sold out?  And which countries are they available in?  Is it only in Japan?  Thanks



Hi, I've only seen these on the Colette in Paris website here: http://en.colette.fr/brand/loewe.html

They could be sold in more places though.


----------



## ncch

Thank you!  So I guess they arent completely sold out or anything.  Are these much more expensive than the regular line?  Im going to have to call around and see If I can get one!


----------



## mga13

I LOVE Loewe. Their bags are outstanding. I recently bought a vintage Amazona Weekender, the leather is incredibly soft. Here is a picture:


----------



## Pomba

ncch said:


> Does anyone know if the Loewe x junya watanabe bags are still available?  Or are they sold out?  And which countries are they available in?  Is it only in Japan?  Thanks


If you are in NYC, I know Jeffreys has them. Good luck.


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Hello Loewe fans! Just wanted to share with you a photo from inside their pop-up store aside from having another one in Chic Village's Las Rozas outlet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The Heritage Duffel bags were selling for 495. Only blue and orange. There were other bags, like the shopper around 400 and other collection I'm not familiar with.
The other store had Amazona bags. I saw bronze and a few other colors. But didn't check out the price. Sorry! Saw one Amazona from 1600 to 1200. Definitively cheaper than retail.


----------



## glamstudio

happy new year, Loewe lovers.

On to bag #2... help me pick:

Coral/Magenta:  http://www.loewe.com/international/top-handles-bolso-amazona-coral-magenta.html

OR

Gold/Mink:  http://www.loewe.com/international/handbag-amazona-gold-mink.html

I wear a lot of blacks, browns and beiges.  And this time, I'm going for the 36cm.  The 28  looks like I borrowed my daughter's purse


----------



## Julija

glamstudio said:


> happy new year, Loewe lovers.
> 
> On to bag #2... help me pick:
> 
> Coral/Magenta:  http://www.loewe.com/international/top-handles-bolso-amazona-coral-magenta.html
> 
> OR
> 
> Gold/Mink:  http://www.loewe.com/international/handbag-amazona-gold-mink.html
> 
> I wear a lot of blacks, browns and beiges.  And this time, I'm going for the 36cm.  The 28  looks like I borrowed my daughter's purse



I love both! But i would go for Gold/Mink as it is more versatile while Coral/magenta is very summer-y for me.


----------



## GemsBerry

glamstudio said:


> happy new year, Loewe lovers.
> 
> On to bag #2... help me pick:
> 
> Coral/Magenta:  http://www.loewe.com/international/top-handles-bolso-amazona-coral-magenta.html
> 
> OR
> 
> Gold/Mink:  http://www.loewe.com/international/handbag-amazona-gold-mink.html
> 
> I wear a lot of blacks, browns and beiges.  And this time, I'm going for the 36cm.  The 28  looks like I borrowed my daughter's purse



I'd also go with gold/mink, looks so classy and will go with everything


----------



## zashikibuta

Gold/Mink - but that's my preference.  I love seeing the Gold color on the Amazona.

If you want to stand out and be noticed - Coral/Pink.

If you want traditional classic - Gold/Mink



Does anyone know where I can buy this book? 
I'm trolling for pictures of vintage Loewe and came upon this. It would be a lovely coffee table book.

http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2011/11/29/loewe-masters-of-leather-book---stuart-vevers


----------



## BagLovingMom

glamstudio said:


> happy new year, Loewe lovers.
> 
> On to bag #2... help me pick:
> 
> Coral/Magenta:  http://www.loewe.com/international/top-handles-bolso-amazona-coral-magenta.html
> 
> OR
> 
> Gold/Mink:  http://www.loewe.com/international/handbag-amazona-gold-mink.html
> 
> I wear a lot of blacks, browns and beiges.  And this time, I'm going for the 36cm.  The 28  looks like I borrowed my daughter's purse



Ooooh I love Loewe, and recently discovered it when browsing Net a Porter.  My everyday work purse is a 36 in all Mink.  It's gorgeous!!! I get a ton of compliments on it.  Back to topic lol,  If you have a lot of neutral bags I say the coral, if not the Gold.


----------



## Poppins

Do you have one? If so which one? What do you think of the brand?
I have my sights set on one but not totally convinced (yet).


----------



## Silversun

There is already a Loewe thread here.  Granted, it's a bit quiet at the moment.


----------



## dyyong

my Loewe's come and go, here are my latest;  Amazona 28


----------



## chocolagirl

Pascion4Fascion said:


> Hello Loewe fans! Just wanted to share with you a photo from inside their pop-up store aside from having another one in Chic Village's Las Rozas outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451534
> 
> The Heritage Duffel bags were selling for 495. Only blue and orange. There were other bags, like the shopper around 400 and other collection I'm not familiar with.
> The other store had Amazona bags. I saw bronze and a few other colors. But didn't check out the price. Sorry! Saw one Amazona from 1600 to 1200. Definitively cheaper than retail.


thanks for the info! the heritage boston looks like it would fit a lot of stuff


----------



## chocolagirl

dyyong said:


> my Loewe's come and go, here are my latest;  Amazona 28


lovely bag! size looks perfect


----------



## pandorabox

dyyong said:


> my Loewe's come and go, here are my latest;  Amazona 28




Sexy!! Love her so much!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pomba

Loewe is my fav bag.  No judgements and screaming fans running up to it!  Lol


----------



## dyyong

chocolagirl said:


> lovely bag! size looks perfect


Thank You!!


----------



## dyyong

pandorabox said:


> Sexy!! Love her so much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Thank You!!


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

I love, love, love Loewe and I am happy that there is current interest in it.  I discovered it when I was reading about Spain before I took a trip last year.  Since then I have acquired 5 Amazonas and two vintage Flamencos.  Their leather is so soft and supple plus their customer service is excellent. I have to do an updated family pic but here's three of my Amazonas.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

I love, love, love Loewe and I am happy that there is current interest in it.  I discovered it when I was reading about Spain before I took a trip last year.  Since then I have acquired 5 Amazonas and two vintage Flamencos.  Their leather is so soft and supple plus their customer service is excellent. I have to do an updated family pic but here's three of my Amazonas.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

I love, love, love Loewe and I am happy that there is current interest in it.  I discovered it when I was reading about Spain before I took a trip last year.  Since then I have acquired 5 Amazonas and two vintage Flamencos.  Their leather is so soft and supple plus their customer service is excellent. I have to do an updated family pic but here's three of my Amazonas.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

I love, love, love Loewe and I am happy that there is current interest in it.  I discovered it when I was reading about Spain before I took a trip last year.  Since then I have acquired 5 Amazonas and two vintage Flamencos.  Their leather is so soft and supple plus their customer service is excellent. I have to do an updated family pic but here's three of my Amazonas.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

I love, love, love Loewe and I am happy that there is current interest in it.  I discovered it when I was reading about Spain before I took a trip last year.  Since then I have acquired 5 Amazonas and two vintage Flamencos.  Their leather is so soft and supple plus their customer service is excellent. I have to do an updated family pic but here's three of my Amazonas.


----------



## littleblackdrez

I'm looking for these bags from the 2011 spring collection (yes, a little late to the party). Anybody has any idea where to get them? Even the SA at my local boutique wasn't very sure. I'm really loving the green one (but preferably in black) - any idea what's the name? Thanks!


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

I guess your best bet is the reseller market. I have seen the Black Suede with the Ribbon Lock come up on the Bay but the Birkin like tote, not yet. Good luck


----------



## zashikibuta

LVuittonLuvr said:


> I love, love, love Loewe and I am happy that there is current interest in it.  I discovered it when I was reading about Spain before I took a trip last year.  Since then I have acquired 5 Amazonas and two vintage Flamencos.  Their leather is so soft and supple plus their customer service is excellent. I have to do an updated family pic but here's three of my Amazonas.


Welcome to the club!

What a beautiful collection.   I have to agree with you too - customer service is EXCELLENT.

I just bought a vintage Loewe (another one) 

I am still waiting for that OMG - have to buy from the new collection - JW Anderson.  I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## littleblackdrez

LVuittonLuvr said:


> I guess your best bet is the reseller market. I have seen the Black Suede with the Ribbon Lock come up on the Bay but the Birkin like tote, not yet. Good luck


 
Thanks, I had previously emailed the ebay seller but the bag was already sold... SA told me I might have the slightest chance if I go to Spain


----------



## littleblackdrez

ncch said:


> Does anyone know if the Loewe x junya watanabe bags are still available?  Or are they sold out?  And which countries are they available in?  Is it only in Japan?  Thanks


 
Hi, I have seen them on rakuten.co.jp and buyma.com. These websites are both in Japanese. Rakuten has a global website in english http://global.rakuten.com/en/ for global sellers that cater to international buyers, but not all sellers may post there. Also, many domestic Japanese sellers don't accept paypal or international credit cards. You could surf these websites and try your luck (with the help of google translate). I don't read Japanese but I have managed to purchase from there. Otherwise, buyee.jp and tenso.com offers Japanese buying and shipping services (although there is a fee of about 10-15% if they provide buying services). Good luck!


----------



## chocolagirl

LVuittonLuvr said:


> I love, love, love Loewe and I am happy that there is current interest in it.  I discovered it when I was reading about Spain before I took a trip last year.  Since then I have acquired 5 Amazonas and two vintage Flamencos.  Their leather is so soft and supple plus their customer service is excellent. I have to do an updated family pic but here's three of my Amazonas.


wow lovely collection


----------



## chocolagirl

littleblackdrez said:


> I'm looking for these bags from the 2011 spring collection (yes, a little late to the party). Anybody has any idea where to get them? Even the SA at my local boutique wasn't very sure. I'm really loving the green one (but preferably in black) - any idea what's the name? Thanks!


the green bag looks so pretty


----------



## chocolagirl

can someone tell me how heavy the amazona 28 is?
I only own nappa bags from loewe, and the flamenco is about 500g


----------



## Masuko

I proudly present my very first Loewe Amazona :heat:

Love love love this bag and the color!!!! 
I am so happy that I bought the bag.


----------



## GemsBerry

Masuko said:


> I proudly present my very first Loewe Amazona :heat:
> 
> Love love love this bag and the color!!!!
> I am so happy that I bought the bag.


She is gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## littleblackdrez

ncch said:


> Does anyone know if the Loewe x junya watanabe bags are still available?  Or are they sold out?  And which countries are they available in?  Is it only in Japan?  Thanks


 
Hiya, not sure if you are still looking for this bag, but came across this today (not related in any way to the seller)... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Loewe-x-Jun...6?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item3cdf6ad91e


----------



## dyyong

here's my vintage Flamenco, the different between the older version and the new one are the strap and tassels. as usual the butter soft leather is just amazing!!!!


----------



## Silversun

dyyong said:


> here's my vintage Flamenco, the different between the older version and the new one are the strap and tassels. as usual the butter soft leather is just amazing!!!!


Beautiful! I think I prefer the version without tassels. When did you get this beauty?


----------



## dyyong

Silversun said:


> Beautiful! I think I prefer the version without tassels. When did you get this beauty?



yes, me too prefer the non tassels version ^_^
she only come to be last week all the way from Spain


----------



## Silversun

dyyong said:


> yes, me too prefer the non tassels version ^_^
> she only come to be last week all the way from Spain


Oh sorry, I assumed after you said vintage.  Do you know when it was originally produced? It's really beautiful.


----------



## dyyong

Silversun said:


> Oh sorry, I assumed after you said vintage.  Do you know when it was originally produced? It's really beautiful.



hmm I'm not really sure, myself only discovered Loewe couple years ago, maybe someone can chime in?


----------



## Juliemvis

Hi anyone know what the Loewe bags are 
Like in the la roca village outlet in Barcelona thank you


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Juliemvis said:


> Hi anyone know what the Loewe bags are
> Like in the la roca village outlet in Barcelona thank you







Hi. That is the window display of the Loewe outlet in Las Rozas, Madrid. I would assume they would have the same stock if not more. They had a lot of Amazonas that came in 2 sizes and different colors. I even saw the Heritage collection like the open top tote and the duffel bag. 
Sorry I didn't really answer your question but I hope I gave an idea.


----------



## dyyong

Pascion4Fascion said:


> View attachment 2588042
> 
> 
> Hi. That is the window display of the Loewe outlet in Las Rozas, Madrid. I would assume they would have the same stock if not more. They had a lot of Amazonas that came in 2 sizes and different colors. I even saw the Heritage collection like the open top tote and the duffel bag.
> Sorry I didn't really answer your question but I hope I gave an idea.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Do you know how much the Amazona 36s were going for? Thanks!


----------



## Juliemvis

Ooh lovely I wonder if they post to the uk , I'm not hoping to barcelona until July then I have to convince my husband to go


----------



## Rangiroa

Use to carry a Nappa several decades ago, but the leather requires care and is not as durable as other more structured design, so have moved on.


----------



## Juliemvis

I want the leo tote


----------



## melvel

Pascion4Fascion said:


> View attachment 2588042
> 
> 
> Hi. That is the window display of the Loewe outlet in Las Rozas, Madrid. I would assume they would have the same stock if not more. They had a lot of Amazonas that came in 2 sizes and different colors. I even saw the Heritage collection like the open top tote and the duffel bag.
> Sorry I didn't really answer your question but I hope I gave an idea.



OMG that larger green Amazona...I want!


----------



## Clauddy

Juliemvis said:


> I want the leo tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2589315



The Leo Tote is a gorgeous bag! &#9829;


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

melvel said:


> OMG that larger green Amazona...I want!




Haha! Me too. It's really a nice shade of green in real life. I don't mind the pink too. The leather looked so buttery!


----------



## Ana16kin

It's funny that this forum doesn't have a section for loewe bags in the premier designer..they have really nice bags and i think they're pretty popular..

I just bought a Loewe Flamenco a week ago while i was in Paris. The boutiques in ave montaigne is nice and they have great service not snobby at all..will post the pictures soon..Love the bag and the leather is so soft! Definitely will buy a 3rd loewe bag..i have my eye on a loewe fusta ..


----------



## Silversun

Ana16kin said:


> It's funny that this forum doesn't have a section for loewe bags in the premier designer..they have really nice bags and i think they're pretty popular..
> 
> I just bought a Loewe Flamenco a week ago while i was in Paris. The boutiques in ave montaigne is nice and they have great service not snobby at all..will post the pictures soon..Love the bag and the leather is so soft! Definitely will buy a 3rd loewe bag..i have my eye on a loewe fusta ..



Would love to see mod pics and your thoughts on the Flamenco. The leather is soo divine although I have to say I'm a bit afraid of wear and tear, since it's so soft?


----------



## Ana16kin

Silversun said:


> Would love to see mod pics and your thoughts on the Flamenco. The leather is soo divine although I have to say I'm a bit afraid of wear and tear, since it's so soft?




I will post the pictures soon! ..i haven't really worn it, but i bought the grained calf one so i think it's more durable. And the SA told me that its water resistant, because she has one. But i will take great care of it cuz its an expensive bags..

my opinion for now is i think its a great bag, its not really an in your face bag like some other brands. And the size is good (i bought the 30) and you can customize the lenght of the strap to your liking..i will post more opinions as i use it more often and how it holds up

Pics will also be posted soon..


----------



## regina1124

Just been a proud owner of Loewe Amazona in tri-color. Been dying to get one and finally my finances allowed me to. &#128525;

Unfortunately, cannot seem to attach a pic here. &#128532;


----------



## Suzan

I love the Amazona bag! I'm saving money so I can buy it as a gift to myself when I graduate Law School next year&#128522; It will be my first real designer bag!!


----------



## Ana16kin

Silversun said:


> Would love to see mod pics and your thoughts on the Flamenco. The leather is soo divine although I have to say I'm a bit afraid of wear and tear, since it's so soft?




Here's a couple of photo of the bags..


----------



## Silversun

Ana16kin said:


> Here's a couple of photo of the bags..
> 
> View attachment 2608994
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608995
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608997



Beautiful! I love the colour combination, such a great neutral.


----------



## dyyong

Ana16kin said:


> Here's a couple of photo of the bags..
> 
> View attachment 2608994
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608995
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608997



pretty!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Ana16kin

I will post more. When i use it, i baby it too much..


----------



## Silversun

Is anyone eyeing up the origami collection? Such a cool idea, and the skins look lovely. I'm just a bit hesitant about the way the origami folds though, because even though they fold flat they seem to fold into a weird 2D shape.


----------



## Ana16kin

Silversun said:


> Is anyone eyeing up the origami collection? Such a cool idea, and the skins look lovely. I'm just a bit hesitant about the way the origami folds though, because even though they fold flat they seem to fold into a weird 2D shape.




I didn't really pay attention to the origami while i was at the store. But i like the style of the bag. When i saw it on loewe's instagram


----------



## Piarpreet

Hi guys! 

So I was just about to created a thread when I found this  

I'm from Spain, so Loewe has always been there. My grandma wore it, my mom wore it, I wear it. Only recently I have been able to afford their bags but oh are they worth it or what? the leather is fantastic and the craftsmanship is just as good (if not better because they don't have a repo like Chanel) as the more popular brands like Chanel, Dior, etc. 

My first Loewe was the mini Amazona (or Amazona23) in lipstick red. 
http://bagaholicboy.com/2013/01/loewe-amazona36-in-red/

Now I have ANOTHER mini Amazona in neon orange from the Acids collection 
http://www.polyvore.com/acid_amazona_23_bag_orange/thing?id=103097018

And a dark purple flamenco that I cant wait to wear with a matching lipstick 
http://www.farfetch.com/es/shopping/women/loewe-flamenco-drawstring-tote-item-10324714.aspx


Crazy huh? but hey I need to represent in the US, no? lol It's funny because almost nobody knows this brand and onyl I know what treasure I am wearing when I'm out with one of these babies


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Are these sold in the states?


----------



## ncch

Yes I have definitely seen at Neimans and (I think) bergdorfs.


----------



## GemsBerry

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Are these sold in the states?



Net-a-porter has some selection


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

GemsBerry said:


> Net-a-porter has some selection



Thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## misskris03

I think you can buy them off their site, too (not that I've tried--new is out of my league). This is the US site:
http://www.loewe.com/us_en/


----------



## rose60610

IMHO Loewe is one of the most under-appreciated brands, at least in the United States. I purchased a small coin purse in Madrid about 20 years ago, it was/still is squishy soft leather and it has worn like iron. The only time I see Loewe bags is when I'm in Europe, but I see that Bergdorf's carries them too.


----------



## Piarpreet

Yep BG in NYC had them when I last visited. I'm really happy I have 3 of these treasures. My grandma has one thats so old but you cant tell.
Same with my dad's wife. She has a big amazona looks great after so much use.


----------



## Juliemvis

I'm hoping to go to the outlet when I visit barcelona ,or hopefully get a bargain in the sales


----------



## LoeweLee

Hi all, i realise that i cant find any thread at tpf that shares about Loewe. So now let me start the ball rolling&#128522;


----------



## LoeweLee

My Loewe collections&#128516;


----------



## crazybagfan

my Loewe triple bracelet! Love it so much!


----------



## LoeweLee

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 2642837
> View attachment 2642838
> View attachment 2642839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Loewe triple bracelet! Love it so much!



Its beautiful.


----------



## LoeweLee

Wearing Loewe espadrilles for a bus ride to work&#128522;


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Family Pic!!!


----------



## dyyong

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Family Pic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647416



 can I come to play F??


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

dyyong said:


> can I come to play F??




Anytime! Your kids miss ya!


----------



## dyyong

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Anytime! Your kids miss ya!



awwwwww, mama misses them too  I will bring their cousins


----------



## GemsBerry

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Family Pic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647416



OMG


----------



## LoeweLee

My little family&#128516;


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

LoeweLee said:


> My little family&#128516;



Ooooohh!! I love these! So special!


----------



## LoeweLee

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Family Pic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647416



So lovely...i have a long way to go..&#128514;


----------



## Masuko

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Family Pic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647416





OMG... amazing collection. Congrats!


----------



## Masuko

LoeweLee said:


> My little family&#128516;



 
Beautiful Amazonas


----------



## loubiewoubie

I love Loewe !! I have a few of the Calle bag - my all time favourite. Does anybody have one for sale .... pleeeez? Especially skins : )


----------



## chocolagirl

LoeweLee said:


> My little family&#128516;


beautiful collection


----------



## Hanakimi

LoeweLee said:


> My little family&#128516;



Gorgeous!!! What is the one with the red handles?


----------



## LoeweLee

Hanakimi said:


> Gorgeous!!! What is the one with the red handles?




That's the MTO Amazona 28. Here's the better picture of the actual color.


----------



## LoeweLee

chocolagirl said:


> beautiful collection



Thanks dear.&#128536;


----------



## killua_estee

LoeweLee said:


> My little family&#128516;



I love your collection! These are so lust worthy &#128525;


----------



## pfbrowser

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Family Pic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647416


what a wonderful collection! may i ask whether they are amazona 28 or just amazona? I'm asking a friend who is on holiday in Europe to buy me one but couldn't really figure out the real size stated in Loewe website since I'm unable to visit the store.


----------



## LoeweLee

pfbrowser said:


> what a wonderful collection! may i ask whether they are amazona 28 or just amazona? I'm asking a friend who is on holiday in Europe to buy me one but couldn't really figure out the real size stated in Loewe website since I'm unable to visit the store.




The ones that she had is Amazona 36.


----------



## LoeweLee

Sharing my new Loewe espadrilles.


----------



## Silversun

LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 2654842
> 
> Sharing my new Loewe espadrilles.



Pretty! Are they comfortable?


----------



## LoeweLee

Silversun said:


> Pretty! Are they comfortable?




Yes very comfortable. This is my 2nd pair.


----------



## Juliemvis

LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 2654842
> 
> Sharing my new Loewe espadrilles.




There  lovely did you buy in spain


----------



## LoeweLee

Juliemvis said:


> There  lovely did you buy in spain




Nope I bought in Singapore.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 2654842
> 
> Sharing my new Loewe espadrilles.



I wish that they have a store in the US. Love those espadrilles, they are adorable.


----------



## LoeweLee

Sharing my 1st pair of espadrilles and  matching color iPhone 5 casing.


----------



## Silversun

Anyone else get the email today with the letter from the CEO promising cool new stuff from Jonathan Anderson? Can't wait to see.


----------



## Hanakimi

LoeweLee said:


> That's the MTO Amazona 28. Here's the better picture of the actual color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651644



Oof, even more beautiful! When did you purchase this color combo?


----------



## LoeweLee

Hanakimi said:


> Oof, even more beautiful! When did you purchase this color combo?




It's a made to order.. So I choose the color combination. &#9786;&#65039;I order it last year and get the bag only in early May. Takes about 6 months.


----------



## Hanakimi

LoeweLee said:


> It's a made to order.. So I choose the color combination. &#9786;&#65039;I order it last year and get the bag only in early May. Takes about 6 months.



Wah...where are you able to order MTO Loewe? (&#65439;O&#65439


----------



## Masuko

Silversun said:


> Anyone else get the email today with the letter from the CEO promising cool new stuff from Jonathan Anderson? Can't wait to see.




No, unfortunately not. What did he write?


----------



## Silversun

Masuko said:


> No, unfortunately not. What did he write?



It's actually a she, which is pretty cool. Here's the screencap:


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Hanakimi said:


> Wah...where are you able to order MTO Loewe? (&#65439;O&#65439



Actually if you email Loewe, they usually respond about special orders. The Amazona Atelier is on the Spanish website as well as info on leather jackets, wallet, etc...


----------



## LoeweLee

Hanakimi said:


> Wah...where are you able to order MTO Loewe? (&#65439;O&#65439




You can get it from the local Loewe boutique.&#128521;


----------



## LoeweLee

Silversun said:


> It's actually a she, which is pretty cool. Here's the screencap:




There will be some changes to Loewe packaging and logo. Here are the new logo and packaging.


----------



## Hanakimi

Interesting changes to the logo.


----------



## Discounts

I saw Loewe in Berdorf's and fell in love with them. I ordered Yellow Flamenco bag online and they delivered it beautifully, in the best box ever! They also do free returns which is not something most brands do, and they stand by their products. The non-leather interior for such a high priced product does bother me, but the exterior leather is very very soft, and I love the Flamenco style. Its light, easy, and is good for crossbody which is how I wear most bags to juggle twin toddlers as well! It is high-priced but I am happy with my purchase. Its a unique bag, soft leather, and very easy to wear. Easy to open for items and close, stylish and unique, nice bright colors, soft leather. I hope it wears well!


----------



## Cleda

Just received my first Amazona today! It's a preloved from eLady. I can't stop touching the inside of the bag, the leather is so buttery soft. And I love how lightweight and comfortable it is for a leather bag. Got a safe, easy colour this time but I would really love a colourful tricolour one in future.


----------



## Cleda

Discounts said:


> I saw Loewe in Berdorf's and fell in love with them. I ordered Yellow Flamenco bag online and they delivered it beautifully, in the best box ever! They also do free returns which is not something most brands do, and they stand by their products. The non-leather interior for such a high priced product does bother me, but the exterior leather is very very soft, and I love the Flamenco style. Its light, easy, and is good for crossbody which is how I wear most bags to juggle twin toddlers as well! It is high-priced but I am happy with my purchase. Its a unique bag, soft leather, and very easy to wear. Easy to open for items and close, stylish and unique, nice bright colors, soft leather. I hope it wears well!



The Flamenco was the other bag that caught my eye on the Loewe website. Does the bag hold its shape after you put stuff in it? Is it cloth-lined in the interior?


----------



## LoeweLee

Cleda said:


> Just received my first Amazona today! It's a preloved from eLady. I can't stop touching the inside of the bag, the leather is so buttery soft. And I love how lightweight and comfortable it is for a leather bag. Got a safe, easy colour this time but I would really love a colourful tricolour one in future.



Congrats! You made a right choice&#128077;The interior is Lambskin&#127775;


----------



## Discounts

Cleda said:


> The Flamenco was the other bag that caught my eye on the Loewe website. Does the bag hold its shape after you put stuff in it? Is it cloth-lined in the interior?



I haven't used it yet, I haven't had the chance. The leather is very soft so I plan to baby it a bit and use it on special occasions. I think the shape would hold though and not be too bad, I tried the ones on display in Bergdorf's and they seemed to hold their shape well. The Amazona bag has leather interior while Flamenco has fabric, I would have preferred leather for the price but oh well, I like the style a lot. Its a very easy bag. When I tried it on it was just so easy to use, crossbody, snap button so it closes at the top, good pockets, and ability to make it more stylish by tightening the straps on the side. It seems just so easy to use, open and close. I have infant twin boys so am always looking for bags that are very very user-friendly, the only downside is the soft leather since it can get scratched. FYI, when I read customer service online, Loewe just seemed to have much better service than other top brands in terms of returns and repair. Which color do you like in the Flamenco?


----------



## Cleda

LoeweLee said:


> Congrats! You made a right choice&#128077;The interior is Lambskin&#127775;



Ah, so it's calfskin outside and lambskin inside. How luxurious! Even though it is preloved, it still has a leather smell. I can't stop admiring it.




Discounts said:


> I haven't used it yet, I haven't had the chance. The leather is very soft so I plan to baby it a bit and use it on special occasions. I think the shape would hold though and not be too bad, I tried the ones on display in Bergdorf's and they seemed to hold their shape well. The Amazona bag has leather interior while Flamenco has fabric, I would have preferred leather for the price but oh well, I like the style a lot. Its a very easy bag. When I tried it on it was just so easy to use, crossbody, snap button so it closes at the top, good pockets, and ability to make it more stylish by tightening the straps on the side. It seems just so easy to use, open and close. I have infant twin boys so am always looking for bags that are very very user-friendly, the only downside is the soft leather since it can get scratched. FYI, when I read customer service online, Loewe just seemed to have much better service than other top brands in terms of returns and repair. Which color do you like in the Flamenco?



Yes the leather is so soft. I saw the Flamencos lined up in a row at the Loewe store and they look so pretty yet highly functional. I like the ones in bright colours like orange. I have a toddler too and most of my bags are handheld which is a bit of a bother. I feel like I need both hands with my toddler, so I guess you need 4 free hands for your twin boys? 

Please post some mod pics when you have a chance to use it!


----------



## Cleda

So happy to carry this handsome bag.


----------



## misskris03

Cleda said:


> So happy to carry this handsome bag.



As well you should be! Gorgeous!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Cleda said:


> Just received my first Amazona today! It's a preloved from eLady. I can't stop touching the inside of the bag, the leather is so buttery soft. And I love how lightweight and comfortable it is for a leather bag. Got a safe, easy colour this time but I would really love a colourful tricolour one in future.




Gorgeous!! I've been eyeing a Loewe amazona too. Is this the smaller size or the larger size? Glad to hear that it's lightweight because weight is the number 1 consideration I have in buying a bag! I stopped using a lot of my other bags as they were just too darn heavy


----------



## LoeweLee

elizabethtwrs said:


> Gorgeous!! I've been eyeing a Loewe amazona too. Is this the smaller size or the larger size? Glad to hear that it's lightweight because weight is the number 1 consideration I have in buying a bag! I stopped using a lot of my other bags as they were just too darn heavy




I guess that the big one size 36.


----------



## Cleda

misskris03 said:


> As well you should be! Gorgeous!



Thank you!! 




elizabethtwrs said:


> Gorgeous!! I've been eyeing a Loewe amazona too. Is this the smaller size or the larger size? Glad to hear that it's lightweight because weight is the number 1 consideration I have in buying a bag! I stopped using a lot of my other bags as they were just too darn heavy



That is the larger one, size 36. I posted a mod shot above, it's just the right size for me to bring to work. I've seen the 28 in stores and it is really quite small. I generally like handheld bags instead of shoulder bags, so weight is a big factor for me too.


----------



## killua_estee

Can I hear your thoughts on this?

Recently I've been on a lookout for a smaller bag to add to my small bag collection and fell in love with loewe amazona 28. However, I like my bags with a long strap so that I can carry them on my shoulders. Do you think it's feasible for me to attached a long strap onto amazona 28 and carry it as a cross body?

Also, I'm contemplating between a full black (goat with nappa inner) and a tricolor (black, maroon with beige handles, full calf). The price difference is not much, I love the colors on tricolor but I also love goat skin! &#128551;

Currently I own a red medium saint laurent chyc cabas and a givenchy black calf medium antigona.

Appreciate your opinions, tia!


----------



## LoeweLee

killua_estee said:


> Can I hear your thoughts on this?
> 
> Recently I've been on a lookout for a smaller bag to add to my small bag collection and fell in love with loewe amazona 28. However, I like my bags with a long strap so that I can carry them on my shoulders. Do you think it's feasible for me to attached a long strap onto amazona 28 and carry it as a cross body?
> 
> Also, I'm contemplating between a full black (goat with nappa inner) and a tricolor (black, maroon with beige handles, full calf). The price difference is not much, I love the colors on tricolor but I also love goat skin! &#128551;
> 
> Currently I own a red medium saint laurent chyc cabas and a givenchy black calf medium antigona.
> 
> Appreciate your opinions, tia!




Loewe Amazona does not comes with strap.  Only the smaller version Amazona 23 will comes with a strap. Amazona are consider a top handle bags. If you want to carry them on shoulder, than you can consider the Amazona 36, as the handles are longer. I would recommend the tri colors&#128522;as black is available every season.


----------



## killua_estee

LoeweLee said:


> Loewe Amazona does not comes with strap.  Only the smaller version Amazona 23 will comes with a strap. Amazona are consider a top handle bags. If you want to carry them on shoulder, than you can consider the Amazona 36, as the handles are longer. I would recommend the tri colors&#128522;as black is available every season.



Hello! Yes I know 28 doesn't come with a long strap so I'm thinking of attaching one myself. Just that I'm not sure if there's enough space of the handle hinge for me to clip it on. I'm looking for a small(er) bag so 36 is not really on my list.. &#128550;

It seems hard to find 23, it's always oos in boutiques! I've left my contact with the loewe sa for over a year.. maybe she forgot about me..? &#128518;


----------



## LoeweLee

killua_estee said:


> Hello! Yes I know 28 doesn't come with a long strap so I'm thinking of attaching one myself. Just that I'm not sure if there's enough space of the handle hinge for me to clip it on. I'm looking for a small(er) bag so 36 is not really on my list.. &#128550;
> 
> It seems hard to find 23, it's always oos in boutiques! I've left my contact with the loewe sa for over a year.. maybe she forgot about me..? &#128518;




Oh sorry to heard that, you from Singapore?


----------



## killua_estee

LoeweLee said:


> Oh sorry to heard that, you from Singapore?



Yes I am!


----------



## LoeweLee

killua_estee said:


> Yes I am!




You can visit the store at Marina Bay Sands. They have Amazona 23 in stock. They also have the latest model that looks like jeans but is made of compress suede.


----------



## killua_estee

LoeweLee said:


> You can visit the store at Marina Bay Sands. They have Amazona 23 in stock. They also have the latest model that looks like jeans but is made of compress suede.



Oh okay! I'll try to go there over the weekend. Thanks! Do you know what colors they carry for Amazona 23?


----------



## LoeweLee

killua_estee said:


> Oh okay! I'll try to go there over the weekend. Thanks! Do you know what colors they carry for Amazona 23?




They have brown in calf leather, black in calf leather, black in suede and the jeans suede.


----------



## angelhair

LoeweLee said:


> Loewe Amazona does not comes with strap.  Only the smaller version Amazona 23 will comes with a strap. Amazona are consider a top handle bags. If you want to carry them on shoulder, than you can consider the Amazona 36, as the handles are longer. I would recommend the tri colors&#128522;as black is available every season.


Does the loewe amazona 36 fit over the shoulder?


----------



## LoeweLee

angelhair said:


> Does the loewe amazona 36 fit over the shoulder?




You can go give it a try.. Cause the handle is slightly longer then Amazona 28, but it a top handle bag so not supposed to carry over shoulder. But I saw people carry over shoulder before.


----------



## Pylfie

LoeweLee said:


> You can visit the store at Marina Bay Sands. They have Amazona 23 in stock. They also have the latest model that looks like jeans but is made of compress suede.




Hi! Do you happen to know the price of the amazona 36 in calfskin?


----------



## Cleda

angelhair said:


> Does the loewe amazona 36 fit over the shoulder?



Just tried it, yes it fits but I don't think it looks good and may not be comfortable over long period of time, as the strap facing outside kept slipping down.


----------



## killua_estee

Cleda said:


> Just tried it, yes it fits but I don't think it looks good and may not be comfortable over long period of time, as the strap facing outside kept slipping down.



I also tried 36 and agree it's not comfortable as a shoulder bag..


----------



## LoeweLee

vivivuitton said:


> Hi! Do you happen to know the price of the amazona 36 in calfskin?




They increase price recently, I'm not sure of the pricing now.


----------



## LoeweLee

Just sharing Loewe latest collections.&#128521;


----------



## Piarpreet

LoeweLee said:


> Just sharing Loewe latest collections.&#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667069
> View attachment 2667070
> View attachment 2667071
> View attachment 2667072




Saw it in person in madrid and the darker one in the mini amaZona is to die for


----------



## Masuko

Would like to "read" your opinions about the new Loewe website and collection. Still not sure whether I like it or not...


----------



## Silversun

Masuko said:


> Would like to "read" your opinions about the new Loewe website and collection. Still not sure whether I like it or not...


Glad you brought it up. I was looking at it earlier and was just... soooo confused?! The bags are all different, and there seems to be a new kind of Amazona which isn't anything like the old Amazona style? It just left me incredibly confused; is the old Amazona style being discontinued in favour of the new one? Or is it just the website?


----------



## Stansy

Silversun said:


> Glad you brought it up. I was looking at it earlier and was just... soooo confused?! The bags are all different, and there seems to be a new kind of Amazona which isn't anything like the old Amazona style? It just left me incredibly confused; is the old Amazona style being discontinued in favour of the new one? Or is it just the website?



Same here, I wanted to take a look at the flamenco bags, but the new layout of the website completely turned me off. It's even worse than the old site!


----------



## Masuko

Yes, indeed. The new website is really confusing and irritating. Where are the sunglasses, jewellery and Amazona locks gone?? I don't get it. Why do brands always have to almost completely re-invent themselves when a new designer is taking over... They should have kept at least some classic stuff


----------



## Goldfox

I have nothing against the addition of a new Amazona, but discontinuing the old ones? The glorious electability in colours, second to few at this price point in designer brand bags?? No more locks and adorable keyrings????? This limited new version of Loewe the redesigned site shows, better be a PR presentation of goods carrying the new logo. I hope to higher powers they will reintroduce old designs, I understand it will be a challenge for the company and their market profile having the same design issued with two different logos, but they honestly open themselves up more to confusion and people buying knock-offs and fakes by discontinuing popular items.


----------



## Discounts

The new website is AWFUL! I bought the Flamenco bags on the old site, the new one doesn't have them anymore, and there isn't an option to buy. It keeps saying "Coming soon, notify...". Why ruin a good thing? I think they made the site consistent with international sites since you have to select country and language at the top. But the site is so so bad now. Maybe they will update soon and have more colors. I plan to buy the Flamenco in pink and am sending Mustard color bag back to Loewe since the pink is better looking. I want the one in green and its not available anywhere, and they ruined the site!


----------



## Discounts

BTW in Macy's yesterday I saw an exact replica in orange of the Loewe Flamenco, the same exact replica another brand had made. Of course the leather quality was poor. Now that I have gotten into designer brands, I see replicas everywhere - Michael Kors has a Prada bag, Ralph Lauren also has similar copies, so do Steve Madden, etc. The handbag section in Macy's is full of replicas. I didn't expect that from "designers" like Michael Kors, such blatant copying, ugh. But the quality of leather for designer bags is far superior and such a pleasure to own.


----------



## Discounts

The new site will launch on July 19 with all the items. The current site is getting updated. Whew. I was able to make an exchange on the phone.


----------



## Masuko

Discounts said:


> The new site will launch on July 19 with all the items. The current site is getting updated. Whew. I was able to make an exchange on the phone.




So this is just an interim solution?? I hope so.


----------



## Discounts

Masuko said:


> So this is just an interim solution?? I hope so.



Yes this is just an interim solution, like a place holder. I had ordered something from their old site and they accepted an exchange by phone. If you contact them by phone and email, they will send pictures of what you want and you can order. I ordered my exchange because they emailed pics of other products. They were super nice. Such a refreshing change from other boutique stores such as Prada and LV.


----------



## LoeweLee

Me and my sis at Loewe pre launch of 1st collections by Jonathan Anderson.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[ATTACH


----------



## calflu

I have the same question! 

My girlfriend has one and she complains about Flamenco not holding up its shape and she can only put very little in there. She has a pink flamenco and her jeans ruined the bag after a few wears

I never got to see how she really carries it but I know she doesn't pre-treat her bag at all and she probably should have avoid jeans. 

So I have been wondering how flamenco is holding up. Anyone can share? 



Cleda said:


> The Flamenco was the other bag that caught my eye on the Loewe website. Does the bag hold its shape after you put stuff in it? Is it cloth-lined in the interior?


----------



## Masuko

LoeweLee said:


> Me and my sis at Loewe pre launch of 1st collections by Jonathan Anderson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689994
> View attachment 2689999
> View attachment 2690000
> View attachment 2690002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH




In which city was this pre-launch event?


----------



## LoeweLee

Masuko said:


> In which city was this pre-launch event?




Singapore.


----------



## Masuko

LoeweLee said:


> Singapore.




In beautiful Singapore. Love that city 
BTW, you and your sister have beautiful Amazonas. Like the Hermès Twillys around the handles.


----------



## duna

Silversun said:


> Glad you brought it up. I was looking at it earlier and was just... soooo confused?! The bags are all different, and there seems to be a new kind of Amazona which isn't anything like the old Amazona style? It just left me incredibly confused; *is the old Amazona style being discontinued in favour of the new one? Or is it just the website?[/QUOT*E]
> 
> I checked the website yesterday and was very dissapointed, the old one was MUCH better. I tried to find the old style Amazona and wasn't successful, so I called my local Loewe store and to my great dissapointment they told me that the old Amazona is discontinued !!!! I don't like the new one at all!


----------



## Silversun

duna said:


> Silversun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you brought it up. I was looking at it earlier and was just... soooo confused?! The bags are all different, and there seems to be a new kind of Amazona which isn't anything like the old Amazona style? It just left me incredibly confused; *is the old Amazona style being discontinued in favour of the new one? Or is it just the website?[/QUOT*E]
> 
> I checked the website yesterday and was very dissapointed, the old one was MUCH better. I tried to find the old style Amazona and wasn't successful, so I called my local Loewe store and to my great dissapointment they told me that the old Amazona is discontinued !!!! I don't like the new one at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?!? They shot their biggest cash cow? What an awful decision.
Click to expand...


----------



## duna

Silversun said:


> duna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?!? They shot their biggest cash cow? What an awful decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's exactly what I thought: I really hope it's not true!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ana16kin

duna said:


> Silversun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you brought it up. I was looking at it earlier and was just... soooo confused?! The bags are all different, and there seems to be a new kind of Amazona which isn't anything like the old Amazona style? It just left me incredibly confused; *is the old Amazona style being discontinued in favour of the new one? Or is it just the website?[/QUOT*E]
> 
> I checked the website yesterday and was very dissapointed, the old one was MUCH better. I tried to find the old style Amazona and wasn't successful, so I called my local Loewe store and to my great dissapointment they told me that the old Amazona is discontinued !!!! I don't like the new one at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of Loewe..and i just checked the new website and it's not good at all.
> 
> I don't like any of the new design for the bags. And i'm glad i bought the old flamenco before the redesign and increase of the price..and u can't believe they discontinued the old amazona..
> 
> I really regret not buying the fusta bag though. And i couldnt find it on the website. Hopefully they still have it in store here..
> 
> I really do hope that they won't continue with the redesign bag. I saw their instagram. And they deleted all of their old pictures..
Click to expand...


----------



## bklner2014

Ana16kin said:


> duna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of Loewe..and i just checked the new website and it's not good at all.
> 
> I don't like any of the new design for the bags. And i'm glad i bought the old flamenco before the redesign and increase of the price..and u can't believe they discontinued the old amazona..
> 
> I really regret not buying the fusta bag though. And i couldnt find it on the website. Hopefully they still have it in store here..
> 
> I really do hope that they won't continue with the redesign bag. I saw their instagram. And they deleted all of their old pictures..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the new website and new bag designs are not a great idea!  The old Amazona, while not an extremely feminine bag, stood out due to its perfect proportions and beautiful, feminine colors to choose from.  I find there is a certain crudeness to the revamped Amazona that I did not see in the old style.
> 
> I also do not like the Bolso Shopper totes with the giant logos, and why do the straps on the Flamenco bags look so much wider compared to the previous version?
> 
> I currently own an Alamo which I really love, and was hoping to buy another Loewe bag soon (Amazona pre-revamp), but looks like that will not happen if the new Amazona is the only one available...
Click to expand...


----------



## skc

OMG, i thought the design has been continued for over 30 years?
I own 4 of the amazona 36. And actually glad I bought them before they change their design.
Perhaps they will bring them back later?


----------



## jonoft

2012 Loewe Atelier candy pink Flamenco crocodile...... 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q2linh6101nts41/IMG_7889%20%281%29.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/wdc2p202wzjnmsk/AACaIdIw6ka9jOMBHW2N3tdfa


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Ana16kin said:


> duna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really regret not buying the fusta bag though. And i couldnt find it on the website. Hopefully they still have it in store here..
> 
> I really do hope that they won't continue with the redesign bag. I saw their instagram. And they deleted all of their old pictures..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think for now you can still order the old Amazona from Loewe by contacting their customer service.  They will order it for you direct from Spain. I know that Bergdorf and Neiman still have the old designs. I hope this helps.
Click to expand...


----------



## Polaremil

Ana16kin said:


> duna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of Loewe..and i just checked the new website and it's not good at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1. The new stuff is awful and so is the site. So happy I bought the brisas bag  a couple of years ago. Sort of wish I had bought the Amazona. They are trying too hard to look like Celine or YSL on their new site. The brand's original style and heritage is something totally different. Very poor decision.
Click to expand...


----------



## ncch

I went to see the amazona a few days ago and the SAs said that the old amazona style will still be available even when the new design comes out.. They're not discontinuing it.


----------



## littleblackdrez

I'm a fan of loewe bags and I have to agree that I'm not sold on the new design. That said, I have this vintage loewe brown ostrich bag - anyone here familiar with the history of loewe and can tell me more about this bag? I haven't been able to find much on google. Thanks!


----------



## Ana16kin

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Ana16kin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think for now you can still order the old Amazona from Loewe by contacting their customer service.  They will order it for you direct from Spain. I know that Bergdorf and Neiman still have the old designs. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they still have the amazona. But i found the fusta bag size 25 on Reebonz.Com.. Thinking of buying it lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Ana16kin

Hi guys i just bought myself another Loewe Item! It was on Sale for 50% and i got an additional 10% off. Such a Deal! 

Can't pass it up. Its still on delivery, i have to wait 2 weeks ...but here's a picture of the bag




I will post some pictures when the item has arrived!


----------



## Cleda

littleblackdrez said:


> I'm a fan of loewe bags and I have to agree that I'm not sold on the new design. That said, I have this vintage loewe brown ostrich bag - anyone here familiar with the history of loewe and can tell me more about this bag? I haven't been able to find much on google. Thanks!



Don't know the history, just want to say it's so cool to have a vintage bag like this! Very nice, classic design.


----------



## Cleda

Ana16kin said:


> Hi guys i just bought myself another Loewe Item! It was on Sale for 50% and i got an additional 10% off. Such a Deal!
> 
> Can't pass it up. Its still on delivery, i have to wait 2 weeks ...but here's a picture of the bag
> 
> View attachment 2727931
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures when the item has arrived!



Congrats! Sounds like a great deal! I like the braiding in the handles.


----------



## calflu

Sounds like a great deal!!! Mind sharing where you find it?




Ana16kin said:


> Hi guys i just bought myself another Loewe Item! It was on Sale for 50% and i got an additional 10% off. Such a Deal!
> 
> Can't pass it up. Its still on delivery, i have to wait 2 weeks ...but here's a picture of the bag
> 
> View attachment 2727931
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures when the item has arrived!


----------



## Ana16kin

calflu said:


> Sounds like a great deal!!! Mind sharing where you find it?




Hi, there's this website called Reebonz .It's a Singaporean Company kinda like Net-a-porter and shopbop, My Habit, etc..But they i think only deliver to south east Asia and Australia.

They have a lot of good deals on Designer bag ..hope this helps


----------



## Ana16kin

Cleda said:


> Congrats! Sounds like a great deal! I like the braiding in the handles.




Thanks!! Yes i love the braiding too. I've been wanting the fusta for so long. I saw one when i was on vacation in Paris. I almost bought it then, but i opted for the Flamenco instead...

But i have it now! Just have to wait two weeks


----------



## LoeweLee

Ana16kin said:


> Hi guys i just bought myself another Loewe Item! It was on Sale for 50% and i got an additional 10% off. Such a Deal!
> 
> Can't pass it up. Its still on delivery, i have to wait 2 weeks ...but here's a picture of the bag
> 
> View attachment 2727931
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures when the item has arrived!




Congrats to your purchase! I bought the same bag for my sis as her wedding gift.


----------



## Juliemvis

Lovely bag where was is it from nice bargain


----------



## jonoft

My daughter and her made to order Flamenco in candy pink crocodile. She worked part time for 2 years to get her dream bag.... 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6o6m4q7a3fim5o4/IMG_7837.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q2linh6101...%20%281%29.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/wdc2p202w...9jOMBHW2N3tdfa


----------



## Ana16kin

LoeweLee said:


> Congrats to your purchase! I bought the same bag for my sis as her wedding gift.
> View attachment 2728726




Beautiful Bag! Can't wait for the bag too arrive!


----------



## Ana16kin

jonoft said:


> My daughter and her made to order Flamenco in candy pink crocodile. She worked part time for 2 years to get her dream bag....
> [/COLOR][/URL]




Wow, that's so pretty i love the color...i also love the Flamenco i have one in the mink color! one of my fav bag


----------



## Hanakimi

So the 'new' Amazona has more of a squarish/traprezoidal look to it? It looks like a totally different bag!


----------



## littleblackdrez

Very nice discount - was this when reebonz was having a big sale just a few weeks back? I think I missed that and the discounts are not that great now. 



Ana16kin said:


> Hi, there's this website called Reebonz .It's a Singaporean Company kinda like Net-a-porter and shopbop, My Habit, etc..But they i think only deliver to south east Asia and Australia.
> 
> They have a lot of good deals on Designer bag ..hope this helps


----------



## littleblackdrez

Wow, that's gorgeous...



jonoft said:


> My daughter and her made to order Flamenco in candy pink crocodile. She worked part time for 2 years to get her dream bag....
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6o6m4q7a3fim5o4/IMG_7837.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q2linh6101...%20%281%29.JPG
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/wdc2p202w...9jOMBHW2N3tdfa


----------



## Ana16kin

littleblackdrez said:


> Very nice discount - was this when reebonz was having a big sale just a few weeks back? I think I missed that and the discounts are not that great now.




I bought It Saturday. I guess i was lucky finding this great deal lol. 

Alexander Wang had a couple great deals when i bought this bag...


----------



## chocolagirl

jonoft said:


> My daughter and her made to order Flamenco in candy pink crocodile. She worked part time for 2 years to get her dream bag....
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6o6m4q7a3fim5o4/IMG_7837.JPG?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q2linh6101...%20%281%29.JPG
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/wdc2p202w...9jOMBHW2N3tdfa


she looks lovely with it


----------



## Ana16kin

The Loewe bag arrived today! Here's the bag...




The Ipad is for size comparison..

Love it so much!


----------



## LoeweLee

Sharing my cartero clutch.


----------



## purselove4444

Wow, I didn't even know about this brand! And I'm usually quite on top of purse stuff. I should travel more, it's good for the soul... And for new purses


----------



## GemsBerry

Ana16kin said:


> The Loewe bag arrived today! Here's the bag...
> View attachment 2735007
> 
> The Ipad is for size comparison..
> Love it so much!



Love coral!



LoeweLee said:


> Sharing my cartero clutch.
> View attachment 2737600



I didn't know they make those beauties! *off to research*


----------



## duna

LoeweLee said:


> Sharing my cartero clutch.
> View attachment 2737600



Love this clutch, I had never seen it!


----------



## chokmp

Ana16kin said:


> The Loewe bag arrived today! Here's the bag...
> 
> View attachment 2735007
> 
> 
> The Ipad is for size comparison..
> 
> Love it so much!


Hi, I'm thinking of getting the same exact bag but I'm going back and forth with my decision on this and Givenchy mini antigona. How are you liking it thus far?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did anyone see the new crossbody bags? I will find a picture soon but I saw them IRL today and they are beautiful. Available in 4 colors in Spain-black, blue, light grey and a orange red. The design is very similar to the Hermes Evelyn, I thought?


----------



## rainzmusic

Hi everyone hope to get some advice. I saw someone selling a Loewe Heritage Tote in mini size. When I asked she said it was smaller than the usual small size. The bag seems authentic from pictures. 

I always thought the heritage tote came in only 2 sizes? Seller said mini was a limited ed. 

Hope someone can confirm that it did come in a mini size? Thanks!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just for information, girls! They will stop producing the Antigona in classic shape. Got the information yesterday at Loewe shop in Mallorca. I don't like the new Antigona.


----------



## Silversun

So not cool. I have to admit I have always liked Jonathan Anderson because he's blond and pretty, but the whole Amazona debacle just doesn't make any lick of business sense to me. Still, good for my wallet I guess. Kinda curious about the crossbodies that Chinese Warrior mentioned above, but I don't think I'll be buying anything from Loewe anymore.


----------



## LoeweLee

rainzmusic said:


> Hi everyone hope to get some advice. I saw someone selling a Loewe Heritage Tote in mini size. When I asked she said it was smaller than the usual small size. The bag seems authentic from pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought the heritage tote came in only 2 sizes? Seller said mini was a limited ed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope someone can confirm that it did come in a mini size? Thanks!




Yes they do have the mini size and limited edition. My SA told me that Loewe is going to discontinue the Heritage tote.


----------



## LoeweLee

chokmp said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of getting the same exact bag but I'm going back and forth with my decision on this and Givenchy mini antigona. How are you liking it thus far?




I think the main difference will be the weight of the bags. The Loewe is much lighter compare to antigono.


----------



## LoeweLee

Silversun said:


> So not cool. I have to admit I have always liked Jonathan Anderson because he's blond and pretty, but the whole Amazona debacle just doesn't make any lick of business sense to me. Still, good for my wallet I guess. Kinda curious about the crossbodies that Chinese Warrior mentioned above, but I don't think I'll be buying anything from Loewe anymore.




I agreed with you.. I have been a Loewe fans for the past 2 years.. But now I am really disappointed by their new designs.


----------



## rainzmusic

LoeweLee said:


> Yes they do have the mini size and limited edition. My SA told me that Loewe is going to discontinue the Heritage tote.



Thanks for ur reply! i feel more at ease now knowing the reseller didn't lie cuz I bought it already!


----------



## zjajkj

Hello everyone, reveal on behalf of my bff. She recently bought a Loewe Flamingo small size in Black Nappa Leather.

Loewe leather is really TDF. She has been eyeing on this bag for so long. The bonus was that the bag can be double up and the interior compartments are really good.

On top of that, Singapore Changi Airport T2 has additional 5% for passengers taking SQ, what could makes it even more appealing then? Before tax and additional 5%.  So glad we went T2 from T3 as T3 has no such promo and the SA was not so nice there.
Although we almost missed our flight!! We crazily run from Loewe to T2 Skytrain and ran across whole of T3 to our boarding gate. Was an experience though.

Without further ado, the *Loewe Flamingo* in *Black Nappa Leather*:









Look at the compartments inside (1 zipper, 1 main, 2 sides), it is so functional:





Mod pics (excuse my outfit):






All in all, just wanna say Loewe has always been a really good brands with leather and I hope more people will know about this lovely brand and enough to start a thread on its own in tpf.


----------



## zjajkj

Just did a reveal here on Loewe Flamingo

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-black-nappa-leather-883006.html#post27486335


----------



## Juliemvis

Woop Loewe now at bicester village ... And I'm going Friday


----------



## zjajkj

BFF modelling her lovely Loewe Flamingo 22:


----------



## Binkysmom

Loewe leather is amazing! I have 2 bags and it's the softest, smooshiest leather


----------



## Ana16kin

Nice! I also have a flamenco 30 in the color mink. Love it so much, and the leather is tdf...it's a shame that loewe is not as famous as other brands like celine and balenciaga..

Hopefully with Jonathan Anderson's design they'll get more recognition...although i'm not a big fan of some of his design, but the puzzle bag is beautiful!


----------



## LoeweLee

Sharing my recent purchases .. Peekaboo my classic Amazona with new Loewe clutch.


----------



## Masuko

LoeweLee said:


> Sharing my recent purchases .. Peekaboo my classic Amazona with new Loewe clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817378
> View attachment 2817379


The clutch looks really nice. Could you please post a picture with the clutch only? Would be interested to see it. TIA


----------



## LoeweLee

masuko said:


> the clutch looks really nice. Could you please post a picture with the clutch only? Would be interested to see it. Tia


----------



## Ana16kin

chokmp said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of getting the same exact bag but I'm going back and forth with my decision on this and Givenchy mini antigona. How are you liking it thus far?




Hi, sorry for the very late reply..i really like the bag. It fits all of my daily essentials..

I think you should go for the fusta, it's a classic bag..

but if you like a more structured bag you should go for the Antigona, because the fusta is a bit soft..

Hope this helps


----------



## LoeweLee

Just sharing.. A lovely Xmas eve with her. Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## Piarpreet

LoeweLee said:


> I think the main difference will be the weight of the bags. The Loewe is much lighter compare to antigono.




The new designer is kinda meh imho. I liked them more before. I got a couple of cute bags last year  this year on the other hand (thank god) didnt like anything


----------



## CC collection

I have a lot of black color leather bag. Loewe is the softest leather that I have... Size 30.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

have you guys seen the Loewe bags that know Nordstrom is starting to carry?


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

tua said:


> have you guys seen the Loewe bags that know Nordstrom is starting to carry?



Oh! Which Nordstrom did you see it at?


----------



## Prettyvogue

Anyone see the new puzzle bag? It looks pretty cool but I am wondering how it maintains the structure and yet is able to fold down


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Oh! Which Nordstrom did you see it at?


few of them on Nordstrom online website


----------



## LoeweLee

prettyvogue said:


> anyone see the new puzzle bag? It looks pretty cool but i am wondering how it maintains the structure and yet is able to fold down


----------



## Prettyvogue

LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 2902913


Those are gorgeous, thanks LoeweLee! I love the coral and navy blue. Have you tried folding them up?


----------



## GemsBerry

LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 2902913



Thank you for sharing. Orange is perfect!!


----------



## LoeweLee

Prettyvogue said:


> Those are gorgeous, thanks LoeweLee! I love the coral and navy blue. Have you tried folding them up?




Yes..folding up the bag can carry it as a clutch


----------



## buonobi

If loewe annouces a Dark Chocolate brown of Puzzle Bag..I will buy it immediately..
I even want to see small size in TAN in real life...but it's already sold out at my local store!


I think it will not be as classic as amazona bag but so funny as they are so versatile.


----------



## buonobi

Wow I just bought the new puzzle bag!!

It's tan color and small size!

Today I went to store and asked them if they have the tan color in stock.
The SA said just only one back in stock today! He also said it was always out of stock and got waiting list..
And i saw its drawer..its really only one left...
It is so lightweight and soft... The leather is superb.
I know it's expensive in my country.. &#128534;i just couldn't calm down .. Lol
I will make a reveal soon... 
It is too perfect for me to travel or causal days..not too big n not too tiny!
I think the suede versions are also so nice.
After I bought it, i saw another woman trying the white color!


----------



## Mariapia

For those who are interested, I have just seen the Puzzle Bag at Mytheresa.com.
1900


----------



## LoeweLee

I wanted to get the white puzzle bag.. But after I saw the pink suede on Jonathan Instagram.. I'm kinda of puzzle now&#128514;. Which you one should I get?


----------



## buonobi

I prefer the white one..it's like cream color..
The pink is gorgeous but not as versatile as cream color..
When I saw the pink one, I was shocked! So pretty! 
If you like colourful bags, the pink would be great for adding to your collection..


----------



## GemsBerry

LoeweLee said:


> I wanted to get the white puzzle bag.. But after I saw the pink suede on Jonathan Instagram.. I'm kinda of puzzle now&#128514;. Which you one should I get?
> View attachment 2919588



I prefer pink colorblock, it's a striking bag! But cream one is easier to pair and you can wear it more.


----------



## Masuko

FYI: Loewe is about to open a boutique in the U.S.


----------



## kdviloria29

Masuko said:


> FYI: Loewe is about to open a boutique in the U.S.



Oh wow where?


----------



## kdviloria29

Im curious. Since Loewe is a luxury but under-rated brand, are there any fakes out there? Even fake vintage Loewe?


----------



## buonobi

my small puzzle!


----------



## Binkysmom

Beautiful Puzzle bag! Congrats!


----------



## Masuko

buonobi said:


> View attachment 2936500
> 
> my small puzzle!




Amazing bag!! Congrats!


----------



## Masuko

kdviloria29 said:


> Oh wow where?




Miami [emoji2]


----------



## kdviloria29

Oldie but goodie. My first Loewe bag.. Bought it at a thrift shop for only $20. It comes with a dustbag too. The leather is soooo soft and smooooooth &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## dangerouscurves

kdviloria29 said:


> Oldie but goodie. My first Loewe bag.. Bought it at a thrift shop for only $20. It comes with a dustbag too. The leather is soooo soft and smooooooth [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Wow!!!! You're so lucky. The bag is even still in good condition!


----------



## kdviloria29

dangerouscurves said:


> Wow!!!! You're so lucky. The bag is even still in good condition!



Thank you! And Yup the bag is in very good condition.. It has a scratch though at the back but not noticeable. Now, all i have to think of is what to wear it with &#128536;


----------



## LoeweLee

Just sharing my MTO Amazona 23.


----------



## Masuko

LoeweLee said:


> Just sharing my MTO Amazona 23.
> View attachment 2941618




What a beauty, the bag looks so posh [emoji3][emoji3].
Is this suede at the front?
Amazona is still my favourite bag. Love it [emoji4]!


----------



## LoeweLee

Masuko said:


> What a beauty, the bag looks so posh [emoji3][emoji3].
> Is this suede at the front?
> Amazona is still my favourite bag. Love it [emoji4]!




It's shearling fur.


----------



## seton

LoeweLee said:


> Just sharing my MTO Amazona 23.
> View attachment 2941618




very luxe!


----------



## skc

my collection.. the old amazona line


----------



## Masuko

skc said:


> my collection.. the old amazona line




Amazing collection [emoji3]
I still prefer this version of the Amazona.


----------



## justwatchin

kdviloria29 said:


> Oldie but goodie. My first Loewe bag.. Bought it at a thrift shop for only $20. It comes with a dustbag too. The leather is soooo soft and smooooooth &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



Wow! Great deal!


----------



## justwatchin

skc said:


> my collection.. the old amazona line



Beautiful collection!


----------



## LoeweLee

skc said:


> my collection.. the old amazona line




Wow, beautiful collection!


----------



## LoeweLee

Sharing my Amazona with Hermes twilly &#127872;


----------



## Masuko

LoeweLee said:


> Sharing my Amazona with Hermes twilly [emoji166]
> View attachment 2974935





And here is my Amazona with 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hermès Twilly (posted this photo a few weeks ago in the Ode to the Twilly forum as well).


----------



## LoeweLee

Masuko said:


> And here is my Amazona with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Twilly (posted this photo a few weeks ago in the Ode to the Twilly forum as well).




The color of your Amazona is so beautiful&#128077;


----------



## Masuko

LoeweLee said:


> The color of your Amazona is so beautiful[emoji106]




Thank you, LoeweLee 
I love this bag so much. It's my favourite.


----------



## Donna3693

what a lovely bag!


----------



## Mariapia

LoeweLee said:


> Sharing my Amazona with Hermes twilly [emoji166]
> View attachment 2974935







Masuko said:


> And here is my Amazona with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Twilly (posted this photo a few weeks ago in the Ode to the Twilly forum as well).




Beautiful bags, ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LoeweLee

Sharing again.. The beauty of Loewe Amazona &#128522;


----------



## Masuko

LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 2983055
> 
> Sharing again.. The beauty of Loewe Amazona [emoji4]




What a great picture [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Eric_Birkin

I am thinking of buying a lorca messenger bag or a BV messenger bag for my b-day. Just wondering Loewe's leather quality, say, compare to leather of BV? This will be my first designer bag and I really want to do some research first. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zjajkj

Binkysmom said:


> Loewe leather is amazing! I have 2 bags and it's the softest, smooshiest leather



Hi B*inkysmom*, you are absolutely right!  So smooshiest!! 



Ana16kin said:


> Nice! I also have a flamenco 30 in the color mink. Love it so much, and the leather is tdf...it's a shame that loewe is not as famous as other brands like celine and balenciaga..
> 
> Hopefully with Jonathan Anderson's design they'll get more recognition...although i'm not a big fan of some of his design, but the puzzle bag is beautiful!



Hi *Ana16kin*, yeah Ikr, I have no idea why Loewe are not as famous as Celine but I think everyone will have their time to come, as Celine was not the 'in' thing back then until the luggage series appear. We just got to wait for the Loewe BOOM and hope is not far from now. 



CC collection said:


> I have a lot of black color leather bag. Loewe is the softest leather that I have... Size 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847074



I love your rings! You matches them perfectly well and black 30 is just so divine!


----------



## melodyyy123

Hi I'm relatively new to Loewe - just doing some research, can someone tell me the difference between old and new amazona?


----------



## JetSetGo!

LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 2983055
> 
> Sharing again.. The beauty of Loewe Amazona [emoji4]




This is gorgeous.


----------



## Masuko

melodyyy123 said:


> Hi I'm relatively new to Loewe - just doing some research, can someone tell me the difference between old and new amazona?




It's actually all about the shape. The current shape looks like a bowling bag. I am more in favour of the previous design. But I am simply not a fan of "sporty" bags .


----------



## Masuko

Eric_Birkin said:


> I am thinking of buying a lorca messenger bag or a BV messenger bag for my b-day. Just wondering Loewe's leather quality, say, compare to leather of BV? This will be my first designer bag and I really want to do some research first. Thanks in advance.



I cannot say anything to BV as I never bought one of their bags. But the Loewe leather is outstanding and of very high quality. That's probably why it is often said that Loewe is the "Hermès of Spain".


----------



## pommymommy

I don't have a picture with me right now, but I can attest to Loewe's leather's quality.  My dad bought me a Loewe flat crossbody when I was 7 (I don't know what he was thinking either), and I still use it today as a 23-year old; the leather is still in beautiful condition.  I will post pics if anyone is interested.  I didn't appreciate it much when I was younger but now I really love it, it looks high-quality but casual enough to wear every day.


----------



## Masuko

pommymommy said:


> I don't have a picture with me right now, but I can attest to Loewe's leather's quality.  My dad bought me a Loewe flat crossbody when I was 7 (I don't know what he was thinking either), and I still use it today as a 23-year old; the leather is still in beautiful condition.  I will post pics if anyone is interested.  I didn't appreciate it much when I was younger but now I really love it, it looks high-quality but casual enough to wear every day.



Your dad obviously has some great taste . Interested to see pics of your bag.


----------



## dalva_00

Eric_Birkin said:


> I am thinking of buying a lorca messenger bag or a BV messenger bag for my b-day. Just wondering Loewe's leather quality, say, compare to leather of BV? This will be my first designer bag and I really want to do some research first. Thanks in advance.



I own both BV and Loewe bags and I love them very much. I love these brands not only for the superior leather quality but unlike most of the brands, they don't focus on massive production and yet they have loyal customers that willing to spend more for something simple, elegant, and timeless. 

These low profile brands are not for people that want to show off as they are not as flashy as the rest. But, once you own it, you will keep comparing their leather quality with other.

I'm still dreaming of having a couch made from Loewe nappa leather 




melodyyy123 said:


> Hi I'm relatively new to Loewe - just doing some research, can someone tell me the difference between old and new amazona?



J.W. Anderson (the new Loewe Creative Director) refreshed Loewe logo and bag design with more youthful look. The quality still superb, but the new design may not fit always fit for Loewe loyal fan that love the conservative look. 

Personally, I prefer Loewe bag design pre-Anderson, the old Amazona model is conservative with more rectangular shape and embossed with previous Loewe logo (thicker than current logo). The colour palette also not as rich as current design.


----------



## casseyelsie

I have Loewe Amazona in Chevre leather n I love it!  Wondering why Loewe is not popular among TPF


----------



## cjl0413

I love my mini amazona! It can hold a lot, and the leather is amazing! I wish Loewe can get more popular TPF though.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

The old Amazona is back with a few changes!  I wasn't completely sold with J.W. Anderson's take on the Amazona when he released the 75 style a year or two ago. I am happy that the old shape is coming back with a new tag (instead of clochette with keys), without the dangling lock on the outside and bar feet. Also, the logo is now on the top right side. It comes in size 23, 28 and 36 currently with strap.  So happy about this!


----------



## Wudge

LVuittonLuvr said:


> The old Amazona is back with a few changes!  I wasn't completely sold with J.W. Anderson's take on the Amazona when he released the 75 style a year or two ago. I am happy that the old shape is coming back with a new tag (instead of clochette with keys), without the dangling lock on the outside and bar feet. Also, the logo is now on the top right side. It comes in size 23, 28 and 36 currently with strap.  So happy about this!



The lack of a strap to me was the only downfall with what is otherwise a stunning bag so this revamped Amazona ticks all the boxes. The new colours are amazing too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Masuko

Yeah!! So the rumours that I heard in Barcelona were true  so happy that this style is being "re-introduced" with such amazing colours.


----------



## vink

LVuittonLuvr said:


> The old Amazona is back with a few changes!  I wasn't completely sold with J.W. Anderson's take on the Amazona when he released the 75 style a year or two ago. I am happy that the old shape is coming back with a new tag (instead of clochette with keys), without the dangling lock on the outside and bar feet. Also, the logo is now on the top right side. It comes in size 23, 28 and 36 currently with strap.  So happy about this!




I like this new change. Although I don't feel anything for the tag and prefer the lock, the added strap is what I need more. The feet are nice. I like how they point to the center of the bag. I think I'm sold.


----------



## GemsBerry

LVuittonLuvr said:


> The old Amazona is back with a few changes!  I wasn't completely sold with J.W. Anderson's take on the Amazona when he released the 75 style a year or two ago. I am happy that the old shape is coming back with a new tag (instead of clochette with keys), without the dangling lock on the outside and bar feet. Also, the logo is now on the top right side. It comes in size 23, 28 and 36 currently with strap.  So happy about this!



Thank you for posting. Strap is a must for me, my hands are always full, now I'm buying it!


----------



## Silversun

Colour me very happy with the reintroduction of the old Amazona. The new shape did nothing for me. Off to investigate!


----------



## misskris03

Wudge said:


> The lack of a strap to me was the only downfall with what is otherwise a stunning bag so this revamped Amazona ticks all the boxes. The new colours are amazing too. Thanks for posting.



+1 the strap is a big improvement IMO.


----------



## casseyelsie

I prefer the shape of my old amazona compared to the new model but I hardly take her out because of no strap issue. [emoji37]


----------



## TLRtheluxreview

I have the Amazona 36 in beige suede and orange handles.  I LOVE it.  
I know the lack of a shoulder strap isn't ideal, but it's light and like carrying a speedy.


----------



## msd_bags

LVuittonLuvr said:


> The old Amazona is back with a few changes!  I wasn't completely sold with J.W. Anderson's take on the Amazona when he released the 75 style a year or two ago. I am happy that the old shape is coming back with a new tag (instead of clochette with keys), without the dangling lock on the outside and bar feet. Also, the logo is now on the top right side. It comes in size 23, 28 and 36 currently with strap.  So happy about this!


These are beautiful!  Will definitely put this model on my wishlist.


----------



## EmileLove

LVuittonLuvr said:


> The old Amazona is back with a few changes!  I wasn't completely sold with J.W. Anderson's take on the Amazona when he released the 75 style a year or two ago. I am happy that the old shape is coming back with a new tag (instead of clochette with keys), without the dangling lock on the outside and bar feet. Also, the logo is now on the top right side. It comes in size 23, 28 and 36 currently with strap.  So happy about this!



Thanks so much for posting this! I haven't purchased an Amazona yet because I find the logo to be too big and I absolutely need a strap. This redesign is perfect and very dangerous for my wallet. The red and blue bags are calling out to me.


----------



## casseyelsie

LVuittonLuvr said:


> The old Amazona is back with a few changes!  I wasn't completely sold with J.W. Anderson's take on the Amazona when he released the 75 style a year or two ago. I am happy that the old shape is coming back with a new tag (instead of clochette with keys), without the dangling lock on the outside and bar feet. Also, the logo is now on the top right side. It comes in size 23, 28 and 36 currently with strap.  So happy about this!




Thank you so much for the pics. I don't live anywhere near Loewe store so those pics r really helpful. At first I didn't like the new model I saw. But the more I look at photos u updated...the more I like. May consider selling mine so that I will carry the bag more often with strap. 

Hmm....thinking


----------



## Silversun

I want a very under the radar black work bag. I've been saving up for a Hermes Victoria but now I'm thinking an Amazona would be great, and about half the price.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

The Amazona is a pretty and classy bag.  I love the quality of the bag.  I plan to get one in the future.


----------



## Silversun

An amazing green croc Amazona currently available on ebay UK 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...992?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4aec8d8300


----------



## zashikibuta

:busted.  Ok a few posts back I seriously knocked JW Anderson's interpretation of the Amazona.  ....And then of course I buy one.  &#65533;&#65533;I've been on a Scandinavian design aesthetic, and the subtle androgynous 75 style fit me perfectly.  It's not flashy and felt just very cool.  Hard to explain.

It def did not appeal in photos, but I have to say it's pretty amazing and sophisticated IRL. And I dont regret it at all.  Plus it was the original size of the 1970s Amazona! 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## casseyelsie

zashikibuta said:


> :busted.  Ok a few posts back I seriously knocked JW Anderson's interpretation of the Amazona.  ....And then of course I buy one.  &#65533;&#65533;I've been on a Scandinavian design aesthetic, and the subtle androgynous 75 style fit me perfectly.  It's not flashy and felt just very cool.  Hard to explain.
> 
> It def did not appeal in photos, but I have to say it's pretty amazing and sophisticated IRL. And I dont regret it at all.  Plus it was the original size of the 1970s Amazona!
> 
> Just my 2 cents.




Congrats!


----------



## casseyelsie

Mod pic please!


----------



## Wudge

casseyelsie said:


> mod pic please!



+1


----------



## Redenkeew

buonobi said:


> View attachment 2936500
> 
> my small puzzle!



It's gorgeous! This bag is growing on me. It's climbing (slowly) to the top of my list lol.


----------



## Wudge

My new obsession.


----------



## sarah7487

Wudge said:


> My new obsession.



That is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Wudge

sarah7487 said:


> That is such a gorgeous color!



Thanks sarah7487. It's so vibrant IRL.


----------



## ElectronicBeats

Wudge said:


> My new obsession.



I really like the geometrical lines and the architectural shape of your bag. 

I wish I can try on the flamenco and the puzzle bags, but there is no store that sells Loewe in my area.


----------



## Wudge

ElectronicBeats said:


> I really like the geometrical lines and the architectural shape of your bag.
> 
> I wish I can try on the flamenco and the puzzle bags, but there is no store that sells Loewe in my area.



Thanks ElectronicBeats, that's what I like about the bag too, it's kind of structure without structure. I bought online because I don't have a Loewe store anywhere near me either.


----------



## buonobi

Redenkeew said:


> It's gorgeous! This bag is growing on me. It's climbing (slowly) to the top of my list lol.



Sad to say that I have already sold this bag..

The edges of the leather are quite fragile,, 
I don't know how to say.. but so weak.. it fell off some edge oil-painting..
The SA helped to repair but I am so disappointed. I just used 3 times.
Then after repaired, I sold it.


----------



## vink

buonobi said:


> Sad to say that I have already sold this bag..
> 
> 
> 
> The edges of the leather are quite fragile,,
> 
> I don't know how to say.. but so weak.. it fell off some edge oil-painting..
> 
> The SA helped to repair but I am so disappointed. I just used 3 times.
> 
> Then after repaired, I sold it.




Oh.. I'm sorry to hear that. It's such a pretty bag. . But thanks for posting the feedback here. Now, I know what to look for if I can't resist the pulling.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wudge said:


> My new obsession.



OMG Wudge you totally nailed it!! Great bag!!! Super stunning!!!


----------



## Wudge

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG Wudge you totally nailed it!! Great bag!!! Super stunning!!!



Thanks Yoshi! I'm so in love with this bag. I just can't fault it!


----------



## misskris03

buonobi said:


> Sad to say that I have already sold this bag..
> 
> The edges of the leather are quite fragile,,
> I don't know how to say.. but so weak.. it fell off some edge oil-painting..
> The SA helped to repair but I am so disappointed. I just used 3 times.
> Then after repaired, I sold it.



I'm sorry to hear that the quality wasn't what you expected, but I'm grateful to you for posting this information.


----------



## shammieq

Hello! I finally found a thread on Loewe bags! Loewe has always been one of my favourite brands, and also one of my first branded bags that I ever bought. When Anderson introduced the Amazona 75, i was so worried that Loewe would phase out the old Amazona, and I was so glad that he re-introduced the old Amazona. Allow me to share my small collection of Loewe, which I hope to add on more Amazona in the future. 

Nappa Aire in Patent Gold. I think this is my very first luxury brand bag. Probably purchased it back in 2009/2010. I just love how it slouches when I leave it at rest. 



Nappa Aire when I hold it up. My friends and I used to call this a flower basket.  



After 5-6 years, and panicking that Loewe might phase out the old Amazona (now I know they are not!!), I finally bought the Amazona in Paris in earlier this July. This is the largest size in Stone Blue. I saw the Amazona 23 in Paris and they are so cute. I bought the Hermes Rive Droite Rive Gauche twilly on the same trip and tied it round the handle!





Lastly, I lost my sunnies during this July Paris trip, and I found the perfect pair at Loewe! I love the shape and the anagram on the sides!






Hope to add more Loewe bags and accessories to my collection soon! Thanks for allowing me to share!


----------



## Wudge

shammieq said:


> Hello! I finally found a thread on Loewe bags! Loewe has always been one of my favourite brands, and also one of my first branded bags that I ever bought. When Anderson introduced the Amazona 75, i was so worried that Loewe would phase out the old Amazona, and I was so glad that he re-introduced the old Amazona. Allow me to share my small collection of Loewe, which I hope to add on more Amazona in the future.
> 
> Nappa Aire in Patent Gold. I think this is my very first luxury brand bag. Probably purchased it back in 2009/2010. I just love how it slouches when I leave it at rest.
> View attachment 3068329
> 
> 
> Nappa Aire when I hold it up. My friends and I used to call this a flower basket.
> View attachment 3068330
> 
> 
> After 5-6 years, and panicking that Loewe might phase out the old Amazona (now I know they are not!!), I finally bought the Amazona in Paris in earlier this July. This is the largest size in Stone Blue. I saw the Amazona 23 in Paris and they are so cute. I bought the Hermes Rive Droite Rive Gauche twilly on the same trip and tied it round the handle!
> 
> View attachment 3068333
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I lost my sunnies during this July Paris trip, and I found the perfect pair at Loewe! I love the shape and the anagram on the sides!
> View attachment 3068336
> 
> View attachment 3068337
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to add more Loewe bags and accessories to my collection soon! Thanks for allowing me to share!



Love your collection! The stone blue Amazona is handbag perfection and your sunglasses are so beautiful.


----------



## vink

shammieq said:


> Hello! I finally found a thread on Loewe bags! Loewe has always been one of my favourite brands, and also one of my first branded bags that I ever bought. When Anderson introduced the Amazona 75, i was so worried that Loewe would phase out the old Amazona, and I was so glad that he re-introduced the old Amazona. Allow me to share my small collection of Loewe, which I hope to add on more Amazona in the future.
> 
> Nappa Aire in Patent Gold. I think this is my very first luxury brand bag. Probably purchased it back in 2009/2010. I just love how it slouches when I leave it at rest.
> View attachment 3068329
> 
> 
> Nappa Aire when I hold it up. My friends and I used to call this a flower basket.
> View attachment 3068330
> 
> 
> After 5-6 years, and panicking that Loewe might phase out the old Amazona (now I know they are not!!), I finally bought the Amazona in Paris in earlier this July. This is the largest size in Stone Blue. I saw the Amazona 23 in Paris and they are so cute. I bought the Hermes Rive Droite Rive Gauche twilly on the same trip and tied it round the handle!
> 
> View attachment 3068333
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I lost my sunnies during this July Paris trip, and I found the perfect pair at Loewe! I love the shape and the anagram on the sides!
> View attachment 3068336
> 
> View attachment 3068337
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to add more Loewe bags and accessories to my collection soon! Thanks for allowing me to share!




I love your stone blue Amazona. It's very pretty.


----------



## ChanelChap

Has anyone seen the Loewe Shopper in real life? 

I like the shape, but I'm not sure how comfortable the handles will be. Sometimes thick handles are difficult to place evenly on the shoulder. Also, I've always preferred lined bags, but I could be swayed by this depending on how it lays.


----------



## allymacg

I was about to sell this bag which I believe is a Loewe. Ive never even heard of it! I have had loads of interest - can you help me identify it?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261973138383?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

I bought my first Loewe a couple of years ago and fell in love with the Amazona. Since then my collection has grown to a modest few. It is my go-to hand held plus the leather, the craftsmanship, excellent customer service and the fact that it is virtually unknown in the USA has made the Spanish brand one of my personal favourites! I am so happy that JW Anderson brought back the Amazona design. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## leechiyong

LVuittonLuvr said:


> View attachment 3077159
> 
> 
> I bought my first Loewe a couple of years ago and fell in love with the Amazona. Since then my collection has grown to a modest few. It is my go-to hand held plus the leather, the craftsmanship, excellent customer service and the fact that it is virtually unknown in the USA has made the Spanish brand one of my personal favourites! I am so happy that JW Anderson brought back the Amazona design. Thanks for letting me share.



Omg.  What an amazing collection!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Masuko

LVuittonLuvr said:


> View attachment 3077159
> 
> 
> I bought my first Loewe a couple of years ago and fell in love with the Amazona. Since then my collection has grown to a modest few. It is my go-to hand held plus the leather, the craftsmanship, excellent customer service and the fact that it is virtually unknown in the USA has made the Spanish brand one of my personal favourites! I am so happy that JW Anderson brought back the Amazona design. Thanks for letting me share.


Stunning collection!
Agree to everything you have written .


----------



## amadea88

LVuittonLuvr said:


> View attachment 3077159
> 
> 
> I bought my first Loewe a couple of years ago and fell in love with the Amazona. Since then my collection has grown to a modest few. It is my go-to hand held plus the leather, the craftsmanship, excellent customer service and the fact that it is virtually unknown in the USA has made the Spanish brand one of my personal favourites! I am so happy that JW Anderson brought back the Amazona design. Thanks for letting me share.



Your collection is incredible!


----------



## Wudge

LVuittonLuvr said:


> View attachment 3077159
> 
> 
> I bought my first Loewe a couple of years ago and fell in love with the Amazona. Since then my collection has grown to a modest few. It is my go-to hand held plus the leather, the craftsmanship, excellent customer service and the fact that it is virtually unknown in the USA has made the Spanish brand one of my personal favourites! I am so happy that JW Anderson brought back the Amazona design. Thanks for letting me share.



Wow!!!!! This is such a stunning collection. I'm in awe of so much beauty!


----------



## whyevez

Does anyone know if a Loewe Amazona come with Squarish protective studs at the bottom? And Covered zip? this seems different from the current version


----------



## silvester

valkyrie360 said:


> LOVE Loewe, though not sure how to pronounce it -- anyone know?


You pronounce it like:

Lo-A-Vay


----------



## dyyong

bumping the tread ^_^

any Cartero owner??


----------



## Dingaling1987

Does anyone have any idea if the Loewe nappa aire with the short straps could be carried on the shoulder? Saw across one preowned and fell in love with the slouchiness but I CANNOT do the whole carrying a bag in the crook of my arm thing.


----------



## JetSetGo!

This isn't a bag, but it's a beautiful scarf on eBay at the moment if anyone's interested. Please save me from bidding on it! 

No bids at $75

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121740699453?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## marie c.

I just bought this small 75. Love the bag so much and this is my very first loewe bag


----------



## casseyelsie

marie c. said:


> I just bought this small 75. Love the bag so much and this is my very first loewe bag




Hi Marie, could u please share mod pic with the bag, and also let us know what fits inside?  TIA! [emoji8]


----------



## marie c.

casseyelsie said:


> Hi Marie, could u please share mod pic with the bag, and also let us know what fits inside?  TIA! [emoji8]




I took pictures of all my things in the bag transferred from my B bag today. It holds a lot and still some space for more.


----------



## casseyelsie

marie c. said:


> I took pictures of all my things in the bag transferred from my B bag today. It holds a lot and still some space for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123661




Thanks so much Marie!  I must check it out next time I fly to my capital city [emoji16] seemed like right size for me.  I have old Amazona that's too big and I hardly carry her because it's only handheld


----------



## HotRedBag

thank you all for sharing. I love the eye candy!


----------



## Rani

marie c. said:


> I just bought this small 75. Love the bag so much and this is my very first loewe bag



Beautiful and classic!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

rani said:


> beautiful and classic!


 +1


----------



## Piarpreet

LVuittonLuvr said:


> View attachment 3077159
> 
> 
> I bought my first Loewe a couple of years ago and fell in love with the Amazona. Since then my collection has grown to a modest few. It is my go-to hand held plus the leather, the craftsmanship, excellent customer service and the fact that it is virtually unknown in the USA has made the Spanish brand one of my personal favourites! I am so happy that JW Anderson brought back the Amazona design. Thanks for letting me share.




Oh wow you really like the amazona. I have 2 mini amazonas and a mini flamenco


----------



## fatcat2523

I have managed to score this beautiful Amazona at Winners (TjMaxx). Since we don't have any outlet for Loewe in Canada so I am so surprised.

After Google, I found out this is from 2012 Fall runway 
Black leather Amazona with Crystal jewel gold hardware










Also come with regular padlock and leather pull zipper


----------



## fatcat2523

LVuittonLuvr said:


> View attachment 3077159
> 
> 
> I bought my first Loewe a couple of years ago and fell in love with the Amazona. Since then my collection has grown to a modest few. It is my go-to hand held plus the leather, the craftsmanship, excellent customer service and the fact that it is virtually unknown in the USA has made the Spanish brand one of my personal favourites! I am so happy that JW Anderson brought back the Amazona design. Thanks for letting me share.




Wow you have the most amazing collection! I saw you have one from Fall 2012 runway...I was lucky to score one recently!


----------



## casseyelsie

I agree with LVuittonLuvr on leather n craftsmanship of Loewe!  Unfortunately not many of the design speaks to me.  I only like Amazona which I already own but regretted I bought it big size.  Another one I quite like is Flamenco [emoji4]


----------



## Masuko

fatcat2523 said:


> I have managed to score this beautiful Amazona at Winners (TjMaxx). Since we don't have any outlet for Loewe in Canada so I am so surprised.
> 
> After Google, I found out this is from 2012 Fall runway
> Black leather Amazona with Crystal jewel gold hardware
> View attachment 3133549
> 
> View attachment 3133550
> 
> View attachment 3133551
> 
> View attachment 3133552
> 
> View attachment 3133553
> 
> Also come with regular padlock and leather pull zipper
> View attachment 3133554
> 
> View attachment 3133556


Wow!! 
What was the price? Did you buy it in the end?


----------



## fatcat2523

Masuko said:


> Wow!!
> What was the price? Did you buy it in the end?



Yes I did buy it...I got it for $1800.00 CAD so about $1350 USD


----------



## cjl0413

Got my amazona 23 over a year ago and it's still in its perfect shape!


----------



## casseyelsie

cjl0413 said:


> Got my amazona 23 over a year ago and it's still in its perfect shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141043




WOW!  Amazing condition n shape for 23 years old.  Is that suede?  She's so beautiful


----------



## cjl0413

casseyelsie said:


> WOW!  Amazing condition n shape for 23 years old.  Is that suede?  She's so beautiful




Misunderstanding here[emoji23] it's an amazona 23 and I bought it last summer [emoji23][emoji23] and yes it is suede but the actual color is a little lighter than it shows on the picture [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

cjl0413 said:


> Misunderstanding here[emoji23] it's an amazona 23 and I bought it last summer [emoji23][emoji23] and yes it is suede but the actual color is a little lighter than it shows on the picture [emoji5]&#65039;




LOLOLOL. Ok my bad....sorry [emoji23]


----------



## amadea88

cjl0413 said:


> Got my amazona 23 over a year ago and it's still in its perfect shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141043



I love it, so gorgeous!


----------



## cjl0413

casseyelsie said:


> LOLOLOL. Ok my bad....sorry [emoji23]




That's fine and I do hope it can maintain its shape 23 years later!


----------



## cjl0413

amadea88 said:


> I love it, so gorgeous!




Thanks!


----------



## M0DW4N483

cjl0413 said:


> Got my amazona 23 over a year ago and it's still in its perfect shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141043




Very classic look and nice! Is it suede?


----------



## Prettyvogue

The very first Loewe boutique in Canada has opened up inside Nordstrom Vancouver as of a few days ago!!


----------



## rosewang924

Hi, I have been wanting to buy the puzzle bag and then I saw this on Instagram.  I think it's suppose to be a S/S 2016 bag, do you know when those bags are released to sell?  Also, I am in SoCal, who would sell them?  Thank you.


----------



## Piarpreet

My amazonas did not retain their shape at all... At the top they dont look so amazing... :/


----------



## ETenebris

rosewang924 said:


> Hi, I have been wanting to buy the puzzle bag and then I saw this on Instagram.  I think it's suppose to be a S/S 2016 bag, do you know when those bags are released to sell?  Also, I am in SoCal, who would sell them?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3147866
> View attachment 3147867



I got my Amazona at Bergdorf Goodman in New York. If you can't find it where you are, call Bruce in New York.


----------



## casseyelsie

Piarpreet said:


> My amazonas did not retain their shape at all... At the top they dont look so amazing... :/




Can u pls share pic?  The new Amazona is on my wishlist


----------



## Piarpreet

casseyelsie said:


> Can u pls share pic?  The new Amazona is on my wishlist








They lack structure at the top both are the smallest size of old design more rectangular


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Hmmmm...I'm not so wild about the huge branding. One thing I love about Loewe is nobody really knew what it was especially with the discreet "crab" logo. Maybe it will grow on me [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

LVuittonLuvr said:


> View attachment 3149002
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...I'm not so wild about the huge branding. One thing I love about Loewe is nobody really knew what it was especially with the discreet "crab" logo. Maybe it will grow on me [emoji5]&#65039;




I agree with u.  I bought my old model Amazona because it's under radar


----------



## casseyelsie

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3148860
> 
> View attachment 3148861
> 
> They lack structure at the top both are the smallest size of old design more rectangular




Oh, my old version of Amazona lack too structure too


----------



## Piarpreet

casseyelsie said:


> Oh, my old version of Amazona lack too structure too



no way to get around it? :/


----------



## casseyelsie

Piarpreet said:


> no way to get around it? :/




The only I way I can think of is to stuff it to the full [emoji23]


----------



## lumkeikei

I got my first Loewe, a purple puzzle!  I love this bag, it is super functional!!! Sorry for the huge picture!


----------



## OneMoreDay

lumkeikei said:


> I got my first Loewe, a purple puzzle!  I love this bag, it is super functional!!! Sorry for the huge picture!



Congrats! What a beautiful shade of purple.


----------



## Wudge

lumkeikei said:


> I got my first Loewe, a purple puzzle!  I love this bag, it is super functional!!! Sorry for the huge picture!



It's perfect! Huge congratulations and welcome to the Puzzle club!


----------



## catsinthebag

lumkeikei said:


> I got my first Loewe, a purple puzzle!  I love this bag, it is super functional!!! Sorry for the huge picture!



What a amazing color! Is this the small? Please post mod shots! I'm very intrigued by this bag and am wondering which size is best for everyday,


----------



## Piarpreet

Loving that purple!


----------



## lumkeikei

catsinthebag said:


> What a amazing color! Is this the small? Please post mod shots! I'm very intrigued by this bag and am wondering which size is best for everyday,



Yes I got the small cause I am only 5'2. The big one was too overwhelming for short little me.


----------



## Melody z

Dear Ladies,


I intend to purchase the puzzle bag in medium size. I wish to hear some reviews about this bag.. I don't want to regret my purchase. May I ask, does the bag sag when you put heavy things? It is durable? High maintainance? Do we need to baby the bag? Any pros and cons for this bag? 


I appreciate all feedback. Please advised. Thanks


----------



## Wudge

Melody z said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> 
> I intend to purchase the puzzle bag in medium size. I wish to hear some reviews about this bag.. I don't want to regret my purchase. May I ask, does the bag sag when you put heavy things? It is durable? High maintainance? Do we need to baby the bag? Any pros and cons for this bag?
> 
> 
> I appreciate all feedback. Please advised. Thanks



The bag does sag in the middle, it has an unstructured base. You could maybe use a base shaper if that bothers you.
Yes, it's durable. I spray all of my bags with Collonil Waterguard. My Puzzle hasn't needed any special treatment though so I'd say it's low maintenance and definitely doesn't need babying.
For me, I've yet to find any cons with my Puzzle bag. It's beautifully made and the quality of the leather is excellent.


----------



## Melody z

Hi Wudge, 


Thanks so much for the input. Sorry but last question.. Since this is not a structured bag, may I know will the bag wrinkled or leave any stretch line mark on the top or other area after some use? I am concern because I am going to use this as my everyday bag. so I am consider this if not amazona range. Want to know which is good for everyday use. Thanks


----------



## Wudge

All I can tell you is that mine has no wrinkles after a couple of months. I couldn't guarantee it will remain wrinkle free but so far so good.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ostrich Flamenco Knot. 

Grey
Price: 8.900&#8364;, $11,490, £7,575
Model Id: 334.08.K63



Tan
Price: 8.900&#8364;, $11,490, £7,575
Model Id: 334.08.K63


----------



## Piarpreet

Mini amazona neon orange. I love the camo neon combo
	

		
			
		

		
	




IG Muchomathymatchy


----------



## Wudge

Piarpreet said:


> Mini amazona neon orange. I love the camo neon combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184347
> 
> 
> IG Muchomathymatchy



Soooooooo gorgeous! Is this the new Amazona with the shoulder strap?


----------



## Piarpreet

Wudge said:


> Soooooooo gorgeous! Is this the new Amazona with the shoulder strap?




This bag is 3 years old. Amazona 28 i think it is. Before the new designer (I liked loewe more then)


----------



## USER198111

Dingaling1987 said:


> Does anyone have any idea if the Loewe nappa aire with the short straps could be carried on the shoulder? Saw across one preowned and fell in love with the slouchiness but I CANNOT do the whole carrying a bag in the crook of my arm thing.


Hi, i'm able to carry mine across the shoulder, it's a bit of heavy to do that though, but mine's the patent leather nappa aire, the soft leather might feel better


----------



## anmldr1

does anyone have the elephant mini bag?? just wondering if you guys thing it's "fun" or too childish
thanks so much!!


----------



## Piarpreet

anmldr1 said:


> does anyone have the elephant mini bag?? just wondering if you guys thing it's "fun" or too childish
> thanks so much!!




Never too childish fashion is not only to look good its also to let our inner child play! If i didnt buy like 5 SL this year i prolly woulda gotten a puzzle and an elephant. Im going to spain saturday so ill definitely go see it in person


----------



## anmldr1

Piarpreet said:


> Never too childish fashion is not only to look good its also to let our inner child play! If i didnt buy like 5 SL this year i prolly woulda gotten a puzzle and an elephant. Im going to spain saturday so ill definitely go see it in person



did you happen to see the elephant bag while you were away this weekend?


----------



## Piarpreet

anmldr1 said:


> did you happen to see the elephant bag while you were away this weekend?




No not yet I havent been downtown yet (family lives in outskirts) i have a month here!


----------



## anmldr1

Just got my elephant bag today...


----------



## Piarpreet

anmldr1 said:


> View attachment 3217037
> 
> Just got my elephant bag today...




So wuirky i love it. I might buy a coin purse i saw of a denim/suede panda


----------



## papertiger

anmldr1 said:


> View attachment 3217037
> 
> Just got my elephant bag today...



Cute!


----------



## Piarpreet

Omg you guys! I'm obsessed with mini bags and I have been looking for this cutie for months... Couldnt decide on the color and picked up both :/ am I crazy? found them for 40% off 




My brother has mastered the art of holding my sh*t with such class lol


----------



## Piarpreet

Omg i just couldnt wait till tomorrow and wore it around the house *facepalm*


----------



## Miss World

Piarpreet said:


> Omg you guys! I'm obsessed with mini bags and I have been looking for this cutie for months... Couldnt decide on the color and picked up both :/ am I crazy? found them for 40% off
> 
> View attachment 3220260
> 
> 
> My brother has mastered the art of holding my sh*t with such class lol



LOL i love this pic! your brother is a cutie too!


----------



## Miss World

Piarpreet said:


> Omg i just couldnt wait till tomorrow and wore it around the house *facepalm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220337



Cute bag and i LOVE your lipstick color!!


----------



## Miss World

shammieq said:


> Hello! I finally found a thread on Loewe bags! Loewe has always been one of my favourite brands, and also one of my first branded bags that I ever bought. When Anderson introduced the Amazona 75, i was so worried that Loewe would phase out the old Amazona, and I was so glad that he re-introduced the old Amazona. Allow me to share my small collection of Loewe, which I hope to add on more Amazona in the future.
> 
> Nappa Aire in Patent Gold. I think this is my very first luxury brand bag. Probably purchased it back in 2009/2010. I just love how it slouches when I leave it at rest.
> View attachment 3068329
> 
> 
> Nappa Aire when I hold it up. My friends and I used to call this a flower basket.
> View attachment 3068330
> 
> 
> After 5-6 years, and panicking that Loewe might phase out the old Amazona (now I know they are not!!), I finally bought the Amazona in Paris in earlier this July. This is the largest size in Stone Blue. I saw the Amazona 23 in Paris and they are so cute. I bought the Hermes Rive Droite Rive Gauche twilly on the same trip and tied it round the handle!
> 
> View attachment 3068333
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I lost my sunnies during this July Paris trip, and I found the perfect pair at Loewe! I love the shape and the anagram on the sides!
> View attachment 3068336
> 
> View attachment 3068337
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to add more Loewe bags and accessories to my collection soon! Thanks for allowing me to share!



Your Amazona bag is just perfection!!  I love how you accessoried it with the Hermes Twilly scarf, it really makes the bag so extremely beautiful!!


----------



## Miss World

LVuittonLuvr said:


> View attachment 3077159
> 
> 
> I bought my first Loewe a couple of years ago and fell in love with the Amazona. Since then my collection has grown to a modest few. It is my go-to hand held plus the leather, the craftsmanship, excellent customer service and the fact that it is virtually unknown in the USA has made the Spanish brand one of my personal favourites! I am so happy that JW Anderson brought back the Amazona design. Thanks for letting me share.



Such a beautiful collection. I love that you found a style that you love and buy it in different colors and sizes. I can stare at this picture for hours trying to decide which bag i like the best, i want all of them.


----------



## ETenebris

I was watching a movie and spotted SJP with the Amazona


----------



## Piarpreet

ETenebris said:


> I was watching a movie and spotted SJP with the Amazona




Its funny how unknown this brand is yet so amazing in craftmanship and quality. I am surprised it hasnt reached the media like others have.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Miss World said:


> Such a beautiful collection. I love that you found a style that you love and buy it in different colors and sizes. I can stare at this picture for hours trying to decide which bag i like the best, i want all of them.


Thank you very much. I love each and everyone of them!


----------



## Piarpreet

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Thank you very much. I love each and everyone of them!




I thought I was an amazona crazy! I have 4 :/ 2 of the 28 and 2 micros that are the size of an iphone 5


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hi everyone,

I have really admired this brand from afar and enjoy looking at everyone's pics! Does anyone have any experience with the "Z Pouch"? I would love to know if anyone has had the chance to see it in person because it looks beautiful on the website. 

Thanks,
Violet Bleu


----------



## Amazona

Piarpreet said:


> no way to get around it? :/



One word: Samorga. Even manages to turn my Le Pliage Cuir into somewhat structured number...that means it can do the same for any bag.


----------



## babiebreath

joining this thread as i cannot find a topic on loewe.. loving this brand!


----------



## cjl0413

M0DW4N483 said:


> Very classic look and nice! Is it suede?




omg I felt terribly sorry that I just saw your quote! Yes it is suede[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## remainsilly

The wee elephant purse--
How sturdy is she?
Could be used as pouch, inside bag--or ears/trunk go crumply?

Anyone own crossbody elephant bag?
Thoughts?


----------



## remainsilly

Aw&#9825;
Hello, orange sunshine. 
Supreme cuteness, indeed.


----------



## dyyong

cjl0413 said:


> Got my amazona 23 over a year ago and it's still in its perfect shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141043



is this suede?


----------



## dyyong

I love amazona, used to have quite a few, but because I have very sensitive hearing, I hated so much the zipper pulls cling sounds so much that I part with all of them, now I want them back but I just couldn't stand the noise, any suggestions? solutions?


----------



## cjl0413

dyyong said:


> is this suede?




Yes it is!


----------



## Golightly55

My first Loewe bag, the puzzle bag.  I'm obsessed.    I love that the material and size will enable the architectural shape to really show.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## zashikibuta

So pretty golightly55!  I was back and forth between the puzzle and the amazona 75..

I did get the Amazona 75 in the end..and need some advice.    Went a little nuts, and purchased two different tan amazonas from 2 stores...hahaha..don't ask.  

Well, what is interesting is the considerable differences and now I'm torn.

One has a more matte calfskin.

The second has a more of a soft calfskin.

It is strange because the model is the same.



Which do you members prefer - Matte or Soft?  I can post up close pics of needed


Help!    Need to return one.


----------



## serenityneow

Golightly55 said:


> My first Loewe bag, the puzzle bag.  I'm obsessed.    I love that the material and size will enable the architectural shape to really show.  Thanks for letting me share!


This is INCREDIBLE--definitely a wearable work of art.  Mod shots please! .  How/when/where do you cary this beauty?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Really wanting the transparent PVC Puzzle from SS16. But I'm now having doubts. Do you guys think the PVC will turn cloudy/yellow over time?


----------



## remainsilly

OneMoreDay said:


> Really wanting the transparent PVC Puzzle from SS16. But I'm now having doubts. Do you guys think the PVC will turn cloudy/yellow over time?



I think it will show every scratch & scuff.
With no hope for repair/rubbing out.

But, I like the puzzle design.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Piarpreet said:


> I thought I was an amazona crazy! I have 4 :/ 2 of the 28 and 2 micros that are the size of an iphone 5



Wow, I completely missed this quote. I must've been stuffing my face with food since you posted it on Christmas day.  Any new Amazonas?


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Golightly55 said:


> My first Loewe bag, the puzzle bag.  I'm obsessed.    I love that the material and size will enable the architectural shape to really show.  Thanks for letting me share!



This bag is so beautiful! Is this calf leather? I just started to notice this bag and it looks amazing. 
I google and saw there are "small", then puzzle bag  (I supposed regular) then large. What size is yours? Can u do a crossbody with the strap? Pls post some mod pics! This is the latest colour right? It looks gorgeous and I would love to see it in action.


----------



## Golightly55

SunkistSunkiss said:


> This bag is so beautiful! Is this calf leather? I just started to notice this bag and it looks amazing.
> I google and saw there are "small", then puzzle bag  (I supposed regular) then large. What size is yours? Can u do a crossbody with the strap? Pls post some mod pics! This is the latest colour right? It looks gorgeous and I would love to see it in action.


Yes, this is calf leather.  It's the mini size.  The puzzle comes in mini, small and large.  Measurements on mine are 10"W x 6 ½"H x 5 ½"D.  The small measurements are 11"W x 7"H x 5"D, and the large are 14 ½"W x 9 ½"H x 6"D.  I find the small and large much too big for me in this style.  They're essentially duffel bags.  The strap is adjustable so you can wear it crossbody or just over the shoulder.  I have it at the longest setting in the pic so I can wear crossbody.  I'm 5'8" for reference.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Wow! That bag looks stunning on you! And you are really pretty btw&#128522;. Thanks so much for the info..... very helpful. I think I'll prefer the mini as I'm even shorter than you at 5'2". 
May I ask one more question. ... I see a lot of pic online that this is quite a slouchy bag...but yours kept the shape so well.... is it because it's new, or that is a more sturdy leather with the monogram? I would much prefer my bag to retain its shape...


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

I just wanted to share the latest addition to my Amazona Family [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

LVuittonLuvr said:


> I just wanted to share the latest addition to my Amazona Family [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283188



I'm struggling to pick my jaw off the floor. Wow! Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

OneMoreDay said:


> I'm struggling to pick my jaw off the floor. Wow! Congrats! What a beauty!




Thank you very much! I really love it!


----------



## Stansy

LVuittonLuvr said:


> I just wanted to share the latest addition to my Amazona Family [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283188


 
 simply stunning!


----------



## remainsilly

remainsilly said:


> The wee elephant purse--
> How sturdy is she?
> Could be used as pouch, inside bag--or ears/trunk go crumply?
> 
> Anyone own crossbody elephant bag?
> Thoughts?


For anyone interested--I carry my orange elephant purse inside bag, no problems. 

Madrid loewe was out of elephant mini bags, last week--few months to get more.
Few locals shop loewe in Barcelona. Since that building renovation incident. So didn't check there. 

Hope helps.


----------



## Glorioushb

Ok, maybe I need to buy a Loewe bag.


----------



## Masuko

LVuittonLuvr said:


> I just wanted to share the latest addition to my Amazona Family [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283188




OMG [emoji15]. What a beauty [emoji3]. Simply stunning.


----------



## peachylv

Does anyone here have the new Avenue bag?  Has anyone seen it?  If so, is it soft?


----------



## idyllicwaters

Out today with my very first Loewe bag. The mini puzzle! Sorry for the shoddy cell picture. I'm just excited to share!


----------



## peachylv

idyllicwaters said:


> Out today with my very first Loewe bag. The mini puzzle! Sorry for the shoddy cell picture. I'm just excited to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296197


Very pretty!  I love the color!


----------



## Piarpreet

I am obsessed with these fall 16 pieces from purseblog
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
: the fortune cookie and the amazona inception


----------



## peachylv

I love the embossing! How does it feel to the touch though?


----------



## peachylv

So sorry!  The above comment was for Golightly and her embossed puzzle bag.  I must have hit the wrong button!  Oops!


----------



## remainsilly

http://content.purseblog.com/images/2016/03/Loewe-Fall-2016-Bags-15.jpg
Multiple handles are interesting idea.

But prefer deadly ponies version:
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0193/0176/products/Mr_Fill_N_Zip_Twist_Black.jpg?v=1449523461

Better handles can use, rather than idle doorknob & whatnot snaggers, imo.


----------



## lumkeikei

Has any one seen the new hammock bag? I am very interested in it, yet I haven't seen it in store. Just like the puzzle, it can be worn many different ways. After getting the puzzle, I am quite addicted to Loewe bags and how functional they are!!

http://www.loewe.com/hk_en/hammock-bag-tan-classic-calf-387-30-n27.html


----------



## Tuned83

idyllicwaters said:


> Out today with my very first Loewe bag. The mini puzzle! Sorry for the shoddy cell picture. I'm just excited to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296197




Very pretty bag. The colour is lovely. Enjoy


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

idyllicwaters said:


> Out today with my very first Loewe bag. The mini puzzle! Sorry for the shoddy cell picture. I'm just excited to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296197



Gorgeous! Love the bag, love this colour! 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lumkeikei

http://www.loewe.com/media/catalog/...4f4b7f75082897d970/3/8/387.30.n27_5245_3f.jpg

Has anyone seen this bag in the store?


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

lumkeikei said:


> http://www.loewe.com/media/catalog/...4f4b7f75082897d970/3/8/387.30.n27_5245_3f.jpg
> 
> Has anyone seen this bag in the store?



I saw this in suede. Gotta say I'm not loving it.... looks too much like Hermes Lindy-inspired. Plus it's quite long for me when carried (I'm 162cm). Sorry....not a fan. But saw this pic....thought I'll share...


----------



## lumkeikei

Thanks for the reply, I was also scared that it will be too long cause I'm very short, guess I'll have see wait to see it in person. 
I too think it looks Hermes Limey inspired but with an edge to it.


----------



## carolinama86

One of my Loewe lovessss. Love the color and all &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

carolinama86 said:


> One of my Loewe lovessss. Love the color and all &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



That is a gorgeous colour! Congrats!


----------



## krawford

Can someone on this thread tell me how you pronounce Loewe?  Thanks


----------



## Piarpreet

krawford said:


> Can someone on this thread tell me how you pronounce Loewe?  Thanks




Law-eh-veh (eh as in egg)


----------



## krawford

Piarpreet said:


> Law-eh-veh (eh as in egg)


 Thank you!  I was way off.


----------



## peachylv

carolinama86 said:


> One of my Loewe lovessss. Love the color and all &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Gorgeous!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Piarpreet

krawford said:


> Thank you!  I was way off.




Hahaha its ok. Im from spain so been exposed to the brand as a kid. I can imagine how its hard to imagine. I had a hard time
With proenza schouler lol (schooler)


----------



## Jawcee74

Can't withstand to any more temptation and lay my hands on this beautiful Amazona 28.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

It's gorgeous! This colour goes so well with almost any colour outfits! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jawcee74

SunkistSunkiss said:


> It's gorgeous! This colour goes so well with almost any colour outfits! Congrats!!!!




Thanks sweetie! [emoji4]


----------



## carolinama86

Piarpreet said:


> Hahaha its ok. Im from spain so been exposed to the brand as a kid. I can imagine how its hard to imagine. I had a hard time
> With proenza schouler lol (schooler)



Thanks ,


----------



## carolinama86

SunkistSunkiss said:


> That is a gorgeous colour! Congrats!



Thanks s


----------



## lumkeikei

I went to see the hammock bag today and being only 5'2 it was a bit big when worn on the shoulder. however, it looked find when it was hand-held, good news is theres actually a smaller version coming soon!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Stumbled on this while browsing BG. Beautiful!




Link: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Loew.../prod116170004/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

lumkeikei said:


> I went to see the hammock bag today and being only 5'2 it was a bit big when worn on the shoulder. however, it looked find when it was hand-held, good news is theres actually a smaller version coming soon!!


A smaller version? Hmm...that will be interesting. I'll be on the lookout! &#128522;


----------



## Phiomega

Finally got a Loewe... It is the mini puzzle bag! I love how versatile the color is...


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Phiomega said:


> Finally got a Loewe... It is the mini puzzle bag! I love how versatile the color is...
> View attachment 3309284


Aw..... my love!!!!!! Congrats!! I got this tan colour as well but in the (I dunno what you'll call it) medium size.....  been busy so didn't have the time to take a proper nice shot of the bag. But I am sooooo loving this colour!!! So glad to see someone with such great taste as me....haha &#128516;&#128536;&#128150;


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Phiomega said:


> Finally got a Loewe... It is the mini puzzle bag! I love how versatile the color is...
> View attachment 3309284


Was it easy for u to find this colour? I was told this colour was sold out everywhere! And when I chanced upon it online.....I  grabbed it immediately !!!!


----------



## seton

Phiomega said:


> Finally got a Loewe... It is the mini puzzle bag! I love how versatile the color is...
> View attachment 3309284




Fantastic bag! Carry in good health.


----------



## bc1

Has anyone seen the PVC Puzzle in store yet? I checked the official Loewe instagram and one post was about the PVC Puzzle and how it is going to be online soon? Does anyone know the pricing? Also, should I buy it? Thanks


----------



## OneMoreDay

bc1 said:


> Has anyone seen the PVC Puzzle in store yet? I checked the official Loewe instagram and one post was about the PVC Puzzle and how it is going to be online soon? Does anyone know the pricing? Also, should I buy it? Thanks


I'm in love with it too! Anna Dello Russo's Instagram has been filled with pictures. Available for preorder on Luisaviaroma. Link: http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=

Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dyyong

Loewe is really under rated bag! their designs are getting more and more interesting


----------



## OneMoreDay

I thought I loved the Cookie bag from FW16.



Source: http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/autu...to-wear/loewe/close-up-photos/gallery/1597883







But then...




Photos are from The Bag Hag's Instagram.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

OneMoreDay said:


> I thought I loved the Cookie bag from FW16.
> 
> View attachment 3310763
> 
> Source: http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/autu...to-wear/loewe/close-up-photos/gallery/1597883
> 
> View attachment 3310762
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310765
> 
> 
> But then...
> 
> View attachment 3310766
> 
> 
> Photos are from The Bag Hag's Instagram.



Thanks for sharing! ! The fortune cookie bag looks great but I'm wondering about the functionality of it just based on pictures. ..... can it stand on its own? It looks heavy with all those straps....etc. 
But that full-of-zips puzzle bag blows me away! !!! I mean.... can we mix and match different combo???? That will be amazing!!! Perhaps we can choose different colours to form a bag....? &#128518;....just dreaming. ....


----------



## GemsBerry

OneMoreDay said:


> I thought I loved the Cookie bag from FW16.
> 
> View attachment 3310763
> 
> Source: http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/autu...to-wear/loewe/close-up-photos/gallery/1597883
> 
> View attachment 3310762
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310765
> 
> 
> But then...
> 
> View attachment 3310766
> 
> 
> Photos are from The Bag Hag's Instagram.



*OneMoreDay *thank you for posting. now zipped puzzle is on my wishlist


----------



## warriorwoman

I bought this Coral Puzzle Bag from the Loewe store in Barcelona last June (2015) for 1600 euros and then got the VAT back. So glad I did. This bag actually gets better with wear. I was torn between the Coral and the tan suede with contrast piping, but my suede bags never seem to hold up as well.


----------



## OneMoreDay

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Thanks for sharing! ! The fortune cookie bag looks great but I'm wondering about the functionality of it just based on pictures. ..... can it stand on its own? It looks heavy with all those straps....etc.
> But that full-of-zips puzzle bag blows me away! !!! I mean.... can we mix and match different combo???? That will be amazing!!! Perhaps we can choose different colours to form a bag....? &#128518;....just dreaming. ....



Since it's a runway piece, I assume it was meant to be pretty than functional. That chain strap might be made the same way as the chain for the Diorama (hollow inside) so it might not be heavy. But if it is, I'm willing to suffer for fashion, lol. 

I didn't even think about being able to switch out the panels to mix and match! That would be so cool! 



GemsBerry said:


> *OneMoreDay *thank you for posting. now zipped puzzle is on my wishlist



It's on mine too! Perfect shade of red. AND zippers!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

warriorwoman said:


> I bought this Coral Puzzle Bag from the Loewe store in Barcelona last June (2015) for 1600 euros and then got the VAT back. So glad I did. This bag actually gets better with wear. I was torn between the Coral and the tan suede with contrast piping, but my suede bags never seem to hold up as well.



Your bag still looks so new! Do you use it often? I was torn between the coral and tan.... in the end, got the tan. Now still feeling the novelty and not taking it out much.... I didn't want it to slouch too much. Yours still look amazing! !!&#10084;


----------



## warriorwoman

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Your bag still looks so new! Do you use it often? I was torn between the coral and tan.... in the end, got the tan. Now still feeling the novelty and not taking it out much.... I didn't want it to slouch too much. Yours still look amazing! !!&#10084;


Sunkist Sunkiss - I do use it often. I am really happy with how it is holding up.


----------



## lumkeikei

I was afraid to use my puzzle at first because I was scared it will slouch more with use. But then I started liking it with the slouch cause its softer and more natural looking now. with the slouch it looks better handheld.


----------



## lumkeikei

SunkistSunkiss said:


> A smaller version? Hmm...that will be interesting. I'll be on the lookout! &#128522;



I found a picture of the small hammock. I think the small one is more user friend for short people like me but the big one gives it more of an edge....

http://www.sergeantkero.com/2016/03/loewe-obsessed.html


----------



## wishiwasinLA

buonobi said:


> View attachment 2936500
> 
> my small puzzle!


I just got a mini in the tan - form Barneys. Is yours a mini or small? Was it over $1990?

I also want the knot bag - so gorgeous. Has anyone been carrying any of these for a while - can you speak to the quality with lots of wear?! Thanks!  Really excited for some very "different" luxury bags.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Phiomega said:


> Finally got a Loewe... It is the mini puzzle bag! I love how versatile the color is...
> View attachment 3309284


Would you recco this size, or the small? Since you've been carrying this - are you totally happy w it?

thanks!
steph


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

lumkeikei said:


> I found a picture of the small hammock. I think the small one is more user friend for short people like me but the big one gives it more of an edge....
> 
> http://www.sergeantkero.com/2016/03/loewe-obsessed.html



Thanks for sharing! That smaller size certainly look more appealing.... 
In that same page at the bottom....my heart cringe at how "mistreated " the big puzzle bag look. I hope mine doesn't get to that stage. .....&#128552;


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Finally got some R&R time ... with my new puzzle (well, already a few weeks).


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

And so went shopping with my puzzle.... decided to add a dash of colour to the handle.


----------



## OneMoreDay

SunkistSunkiss said:


> And so went shopping with my puzzle.... decided to add a dash of colour to the handle.


Perfect match! 

Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## OneMoreDay

Menswear collection. From Anna Dello Russo's IG.






This Puzzle is amazing! 






Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

OneMoreDay said:


> Perfect match!
> 
> Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you!!!! &#128522;&#128522; Have a great day!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

OneMoreDay said:


> Menswear collection. From Anna Dello Russo's IG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Puzzle is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app


That puzzle bag looks so cool and punk! &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## OneMoreDay

SunkistSunkiss said:


> That puzzle bag looks so cool and punk! &#10084;&#10084;


I love the painted swan. The details are so beautiful but edgy.


----------



## Eric_Birkin

Dear all,

Just got this from a friend. I just love at first sight the stamping. It is so elegant. As I haven't got any information on this card holder, could anyone please let me know the leather type and the production year? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phiomega

stephlny78 said:


> Would you recco this size, or the small? Since you've been carrying this - are you totally happy w it?
> 
> thanks!
> steph




This is mini I believe... 

This size works for me because I carry a laptop backpack on daily basis and I need a small bag to carry my daily needs --- long wallet, pen and small notebook, basic toiletries. 

I am very happy with it --- it is spacious because it is boxy, the strap nicely stay on your shoulder, the zipper is easy to go in and out, and the shape is so interesting that it gets people talking [emoji12]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Saw this on Net-a-Porter's IG.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

OneMoreDay said:


> Saw this on Net-a-Porter's IG.


It's so gorgeous! Btw I saw this irl, it's made of goatskin, not calf like the mono coloured ones. So it feels sturdier. &#10084;


----------



## OneMoreDay

SunkistSunkiss said:


> It's so gorgeous! Btw I saw this irl, it's made of goatskin, not calf like the mono coloured ones. So it feels sturdier. &#10084;



Sounds divine!


----------



## nakedyogurt

warriorwoman said:


> I bought this Coral Puzzle Bag from the Loewe store in Barcelona last June (2015) for 1600 euros and then got the VAT back. So glad I did. This bag actually gets better with wear. I was torn between the Coral and the tan suede with contrast piping, but my suede bags never seem to hold up as well.



Hello! I am torn between the Coral and tan colour. May I know how coral matches with your outfits? And if it is too bold for a full orange bag with thick orange strap. Thanks =D

Btw your coral puzzle bag looks magnificent here !


----------



## warriorwoman

nakedyogurt said:


> Hello! I am torn between the Coral and tan colour. May I know how coral matches with your outfits? And if it is too bold for a full orange bag with thick orange strap. Thanks =D
> 
> Btw your coral puzzle bag looks magnificent here !


I am so happy I got the Coral- it really matches with everything and looks unique. It is not a bold orange color, more of a neutral.  The tan is beautiful as well, but I think the Coral really makes the bag look even more beautiful.


----------



## lumkeikei

The small version of hammock has arrived in store!!!! The size is much more manageable for someone short like me. It comes in navy, brown and light blue.


----------



## Jawcee74

SunkistSunkiss said:


> And so went shopping with my puzzle.... decided to add a dash of colour to the handle.




Very pretty! Love it!!!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Jawcee74 said:


> Very pretty! Love it!!!


Aw....thank you! Have a great day!


----------



## betty.lee

lumkeikei said:


> Thanks for the reply, I was also scared that it will be too long cause I'm very short, guess I'll have see wait to see it in person.
> 
> I too think it looks Hermes Limey inspired but with an edge to it.




Did you ever get a chance to see this bag in person? I'm 5'1" and it's not too big for me but I'm also not a tiny girl either. I think it's much more stunning in person IMHO. I like that it's versatile in how you can wear it also. I have it on crossbody in this picture.


----------



## GemsBerry

betty.lee said:


> Did you ever get a chance to see this bag in person? I'm 5'1" and it's not too big for me but I'm also not a tiny girl either. I think it's much more stunning in person IMHO. I like that it's versatile in how you can wear it also. I have it on crossbody in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345989



It's a great bagl, it looks great on you and makes a statement.


----------



## GemsBerry

My first Loewe hobo. Leather is TDF


----------



## barbee

peachylv said:


> Does anyone here have the new Avenue bag?  Has anyone seen it?  If so, is it soft?


 I ran across your post, looking back to see if anyone has the Avenue.  I viewed it on Loewe's website, and am loving it.  Wish we could get a review on it!


----------



## alizhan

carolinama86 said:


> One of my Loewe lovessss. Love the color and all [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Omgosh! This is gorgeous. Is this purple ?


----------



## lumkeikei

I went to see the small hammock, I  think the capacity is the same as the puzzle. I can't decide to get the big of small.
The small looks for fitting for my body but the big can carry much more.
The big looks more causal and hop while the small is more lady-like.


----------



## betty.lee

GemsBerry said:


> It's a great bagl, it looks great on you and makes a statement.




Thanks! It's a bit steep for my budget right now, otherwise I would have jumped at it.


----------



## betty.lee

lumkeikei said:


> I went to see the small hammock, I  think the capacity is the same as the puzzle. I can't decide to get the big of small.
> The small looks for fitting for my body but the big can carry much more.
> The big looks more causal and hop while the small is more lady-like.




Oh I never saw the small in my local Nordies, it sounds cute! I always prefer big bags tho.


----------



## lumkeikei

Here's pictures of my SA wearing the big and small hammock. For your reference she's 5'1.
The light blue is small and brown is big.
Sorry for the huge pictures


----------



## betty.lee

lumkeikei said:


> Here's pictures of my SA wearing the big and small hammock. For your reference she's 5'1.
> The light blue is small and brown is big.
> Sorry for the huge pictures
> 
> View attachment 3349035
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349036




super helpful. thank you!


----------



## carolinama86

alizhan said:


> Omgosh! This is gorgeous. Is this purple ?





Yess it's purple&#128522;


----------



## OneMoreDay

Fuchsia!


----------



## LoeweLee

Just for sharing some of the Loewe bags.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

LoeweLee said:


> Just for sharing some of the Loewe bags.
> View attachment 3366493
> View attachment 3366494
> View attachment 3366495
> View attachment 3366496


Love the elephant bag! So cute! And the embossed pouch is a stunner! Also..... couldn't help but admire your long slender fingers &#128133;..... envious &#128522;


----------



## Deleted member 20806

Hey everyone, I'm a LV guy but I think Loewe is becoming my 2nd favorite brand. I really like the black repeat leather and would like to hear about the quality and wear and tear. I'm thinking about a duffle bag


----------



## alizhan

hey guys,

Need some help in recommending the size of Navy Amazona that I have been eyeing on for the longest time.

I am struggling whether I should get the classic 36.5 or 44

36.5: It comes with shoulder sling and size is perfect for every day use.

44:  Unlike 36.5, its leather is embossed all over with the anagram that I adore.  BUT It doesn't come with shoulder sling (WHY?). 

Please help me decide.  FYI - I am a 1.76 m guy.

http://www.loewe.com/eu_en/amazona-44-bag-marine-engraved-calf-352-55-n04.html

http://www.loewe.com/eu_en/amazona-bag-marine-classic-calf-352-30-n22.html


----------



## Joan3216

I think it you have to decide whether you need the shoulder sling, or will so enjoy the larger, embossed bag that it's worth going for 44. 

I hope you get replies from the knowledgeable.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

alizhan said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Need some help in recommending the size of Navy Amazona that I have been eyeing on for the longest time.
> 
> I am struggling whether I should get the classic 36.5 or 44
> 
> 36.5: It comes with shoulder sling and size is perfect for every day use.
> 
> 44:  Unlike 36.5, its leather is embossed all over with the anagram that I adore.  BUT It doesn't come with shoulder sling (WHY?).
> 
> Please help me decide.  FYI - I am a 1.76 m guy.
> 
> http://www.loewe.com/eu_en/amazona-44-bag-marine-engraved-calf-352-55-n04.html
> 
> http://www.loewe.com/eu_en/amazona-bag-marine-classic-calf-352-30-n22.html


I love the embossed print too! But the sensible side of me would say "ideal" size plus strap are very very impt considerations. 
Regardless, even if you decide on the embossed one, you can always take the strap of another bag to use on it....or get a strap from Fendi. [emoji1] . Good luck deciding. But the colours for both are gorgeous!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## alizhan

SunkistSunkiss said:


> I love the embossed print too! But the sensible side of me would say "ideal" size plus strap are very very impt considerations.
> Regardless, even if you decide on the embossed one, you can always take the strap of another bag to use on it....or get a strap from Fendi. [emoji1] . Good luck deciding. But the colours for both are gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks for your comments. 

I totally agree that strap plus ideal size are very critical factors. I couldn't understand why they do not make classic size with embossed print. 

I have asked the SA before and she claimed that embossed print is used only for bigger article as they look better. I think it's nonsense since embossed print can be found on their clutch and Toledo briefcase.


----------



## kamlim

Co_Co said:


> Here's the Amazona:
> 
> (pics removed)


"


----------



## alizhan

Finally .. My first Loewe.


----------



## OneMoreDay

alizhan said:


> Finally ... My first Loewe
> 
> View attachment 3411405


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## GemsBerry

Those who have Amazona 28, do you find it functional? I recently got my second Loewe (pre-loved  Amazona 28) and I find it too small for me (I'm 5'5). I love quality and color, but I'm not sure if I can work her. Any inspirational stories to share about this bag?
another question, should it come with leather fastener on handles (with button closure to hold handles together) or it's only in later models?
thanks in advance!


----------



## LegallyAsian

Hi everyone:
New to Loewe as a brand! I researched the company as its a Spanish leather powerhouse but I'm curious as to why it's not as "mainstream" as the other designers? (I.e. The LV, Chanel, Balenciagas, etc). 

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## barbee

LegallyAsian said:


> Hi everyone:
> New to Loewe as a brand! I researched the company as its a Spanish leather powerhouse but I'm curious as to why it's not as "mainstream" as the other designers? (I.e. The LV, Chanel, Balenciagas, etc).
> 
> Thanks for your input!!


It seems to me this brand is just coming into its own in the US.  I have only seen one in person, the Puzzle bag, at my hairdresser's, and of course I had to comment on it.  The woman  had purchased it in Spain. I am seeing more styles on the departments stores' websites--even the Avenue bag is now on Net a Porter.  It takes times, plus marketing....


----------



## LoeweLee

Alizhan, great Color and good choice


----------



## alizhan

LegallyAsian said:


> Hi everyone:
> New to Loewe as a brand! I researched the company as its a Spanish leather powerhouse but I'm curious as to why it's not as "mainstream" as the other designers? (I.e. The LV, Chanel, Balenciagas, etc).
> 
> Thanks for your input!!



I had the same question.  

Sharing my personal experience:

I have heard about this old Spanish brand for the longest time and whenever I walk past its boutiques, I spend a few second looking at its window display.

I just looked but never buy.  Sure it has really good quality leather but it doesn't have a striking style or design that attracts me enough to seriously consider about getting it.  It is only recently that I start to be mesmerized by the embossed leather. 

So far, I think only Amazona, Flamenco and Puzzle bags have attracted fair number of followers but not enough to be created that amount of buzz, I feel...

Hopefully, J.W. Anderson could bring the brand to the next level.


----------



## humblevalerie

Hi Loewe lovers! I am new and it's my first post here. I bought a vintage Loewe bag from this Japanese website and need your favour to help me authenticate this. Thank you!

LOEWE_* AUTHENTIFICATIONS: *_
*
Auction Site or Source: qoo-online.com
Item Name: *_*Logo embossed leather shoulder bag green*_
*Item Number: not available
Seller ID: too-online.com (japanese seller)
Link: http://qoo-online.com/-20630.html

*


----------



## TraceySH

idyllicwaters said:


> Out today with my very first Loewe bag. The mini puzzle! Sorry for the shoddy cell picture. I'm just excited to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296197


How are you liking your bag?? I am headed to Portugal and Spain next week, and both my hotels are less than a mile from large Loewe's boutiques! I do like the style of the mini puzzle bag, and the colors are fantastic. How is it holding up if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## zashikibuta

You should request more close up/interior photos.  



humblevalerie said:


> Hi Loewe lovers! I am new and it's my first post here. I bought a vintage Loewe bag from this Japanese website and need your favour to help me authenticate this. Thank you!
> 
> LOEWE_* AUTHENTIFICATIONS: *_
> *
> Auction Site or Source: qoo-online.com
> Item Name: *_*Logo embossed leather shoulder bag green*_
> *Item Number: not available
> Seller ID: too-online.com (japanese seller)
> Link: http://qoo-online.com/-20630.html
> *


----------



## zashikibuta

LVBastille said:


> Hey everyone, I'm a LV guy but I think Loewe is becoming my 2nd favorite brand. I really like the black repeat leather and would like to hear about the quality and wear and tear. I'm thinking about a duffle bag


I am not sure what repeat leather is?

Beautiful and impeccable craftsmanship.
I have a Loewe Amazona from the 70s and the leather has held up well. No cracks/stiffness.  I do have to baby the interior as it's suede.  Though its TDF.


----------



## lara0112

peachylv said:


> Does anyone here have the new Avenue bag?  Has anyone seen it?  If so, is it soft?





barbee said:


> I ran across your post, looking back to see if anyone has the Avenue.  I viewed it on Loewe's website, and am loving it.  Wish we could get a review on it!



I just bought this and received it yesterday - I bought it from NAP originally for a higher price but they changed it while it was in transit and refunded me the difference . 

I love this bag - it is what I was looking for: cross-body but it comes up high - I am 5'2 and it hits me just below the waist (I am 7 months pregnant though and quite big at this point) but that is exactly what I wanted. I love that it has a flap and has quite a wide base because you can really fit a lot in there - for me the anagram works because my initial is L but even if it is not, it is not really that obvious if you don't know. the leather is soft but because of the imprint feels quite sturdy, if you KWIM, and definitely scratch resistant. I haven't used it yet but overall is exactly what I was looking for, plus I find it really good value for me - full leather bag for around £600 (I shipped VAT free from the UK). I was tempted to get a SL bag for more than double the price bec it sort of has the same specs but the price was too much for me and the quality reviews deterred me - the Loewe is quite under the radar so I like that. I was also looking into Gucci but I don't like how the Disco wears and I really don't like an all leather strap -I love that the Avenue comes with a chain because it makes a bit more formal


----------



## barbee

lara0112 said:


> I just bought this and received it yesterday - I bought it from NAP originally for a higher price but they changed it while it was in transit and refunded me the difference .
> 
> I love this bag - it is what I was looking for: cross-body but it comes up high - I am 5'2 and it hits me just below the waist (I am 7 months pregnant though and quite big at this point) but that is exactly what I wanted. I love that it has a flap and has quite a wide base because you can really fit a lot in there - for me the anagram works because my initial is L but even if it is not, it is not really that obvious if you don't know. the leather is soft but because of the imprint feels quite sturdy, if you KWIM, and definitely scratch resistant. I haven't used it yet but overall is exactly what I was looking for, plus I find it really good value for me - full leather bag for around £600 (I shipped VAT free from the UK). I was tempted to get a SL bag for more than double the price bec it sort of has the same specs but the price was too much for me and the quality reviews deterred me - the Loewe is quite under the radar so I like that. I was also looking into Gucci but I don't like how the Disco wears and I really don't like an all leather strap -I love that the Avenue comes with a chain because it makes a bit more formal


Can you post pics?  How long is the strap drop?  What color?? Lots of questions!! I'm excited for you, since you love it.


----------



## lara0112

barbee said:


> Can you post pics?  How long is the strap drop?  What color?? Lots of questions!! I'm excited for you, since you love it.


sure, will do once i am trying it on with something 'normal' to wear . I bought the black bec it suits my style best, plus this way I can also use it as an evening bag - I quite like the look of it as a clutch. I will measure the strap drop and let you know


----------



## cheburashka73

With my fav Puzzle Loewe bag


----------



## Rosieisgood

Hello ladies  
Does anyone know if Loewe ever made black puzzle bags with gold hardware before? I can only find the ones with silver hardware these days but I like gold ones better.
Thank you


----------



## Phiomega

Sharing my Loewe puzzle...


Such a unique bag that attracts real attention!


----------



## arodnapGM

My small puzzle bag!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Beautiful bags, everyone! Maybe more mod shots? Considering buying this beauty and I'd love to see it on more real humans, and not models [emoji23]


----------



## amanda630

Hello, does anyone know if Loewe does the Puzzle bag in red in the smaller size? I'm after the normal leather version, not the embossed one. Thank you!


----------



## OneMoreDay

amanda630 said:


> Hello, does anyone know if Loewe does the Puzzle bag in red in the smaller size? I'm after the normal leather version, not the embossed one. Thank you!


They do. It's on Harvey Nichols.


----------



## Endris

Large puzzle bag for men? Yay or nay? Saw this at Neimans in Beverly Hills. I've always thought the top handle makes it feminine but was proven wrong when I held it in front of the mirror. I would love to purchase this bag but I was wondering if the style would only be a trend. I've never truly spent money on a bag that was more than 1k. I recently purchased a black suede Alexander wang backpack that use to be 1.2k and got it for 400. I'm worried that if I buy this bag it might go out of style fast. But I'm just so obsessed!!


----------



## Fancyfree

Endris said:


> Large puzzle bag for men? Yay or nay? Saw this at Neimans in Beverly Hills. I've always thought the top handle makes it feminine but was proven wrong when I held it in front of the mirror. I would love to purchase this bag but I was wondering if the style would only be a trend. I've never truly spent money on a bag that was more than 1k. I recently purchased a black suede Alexander wang backpack that use to be 1.2k and got it for 400. I'm worried that if I buy this bag it might go out of style fast. But I'm just so obsessed!!


In my opinion, if you get it in black you need not worry about it going out of style. Yes, the style is a trend now. But it will become a classic to those who know it. And all those who aren't familiar with Loewe will admire an unbelievably classy and unusual bag. Seriously,- what are the chances of ever finding a cooler masculine hand bag? Obey your obsession,  Endris


----------



## barbee

Endris said:


> Large puzzle bag for men? Yay or nay? Saw this at Neimans in Beverly Hills. I've always thought the top handle makes it feminine but was proven wrong when I held it in front of the mirror. I would love to purchase this bag but I was wondering if the style would only be a trend. I've never truly spent money on a bag that was more than 1k. I recently purchased a black suede Alexander wang backpack that use to be 1.2k and got it for 400. I'm worried that if I buy this bag it might go out of style fast. But I'm just so obsessed!!


I say Yay.  The bag, with its size, looks very masculine.  You should  receive  many compliments--if that matters.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celine Dion looking amazing. The Puzzle completes the look but she's absolutely radiant.


----------



## serenityneow

Endris said:


> Large puzzle bag for men? Yay or nay? Saw this at Neimans in Beverly Hills. I've always thought the top handle makes it feminine but was proven wrong when I held it in front of the mirror. I would love to purchase this bag but I was wondering if the style would only be a trend. I've never truly spent money on a bag that was more than 1k. I recently purchased a black suede Alexander wang backpack that use to be 1.2k and got it for 400. I'm worried that if I buy this bag it might go out of style fast. But I'm just so obsessed!!



This looks fantastic.  Masculine and unique.  Buy this bag!


----------



## serenityneow

I adore Loewe, particularly in bright colors.  Here are my Flamenco 22 in yellow and my Barcelona in fire-engine red (va-va voom!).


----------



## Endris

Thanks for all your opinions. I will definitely get a puzzle bag, I just don't know whether to go for the top handle or not. I did get myself a punk elephant coin purse because it was too adorable to resist.


----------



## KBT39

Wudge said:


> My new obsession.


Is this coral or red? So good!


----------



## Piarpreet

Since loewe is not so popular I dont know where I should sell it. I have a classic red amazona (small crossbody) and I wouldnt even know how to price it. I paid 1600 and used it like 4 times :/ what do you guys think?


----------



## barbee

Piarpreet said:


> Since loewe is not so popular I dont know where I should sell it. I have a classic red amazona (small crossbody) and I wouldnt even know how to price it. I paid 1600 and used it like 4 times :/ what do you guys think?


I think the brand IS becoming more popular.  Ebay?  If it is almost brand new, you may get the price you want.  Anyway, it cannot hurt to try.  Nothing lost.  I have had good luck selling handbags, but, we all have to realize, if we expect to get only a few hundred less than original price, why not buy it new?  Especially, then there is the assurance of it not being inauthentic.  If you just need to be rid of it, and can use the funds to buy, at least partially, another bag, that can be incentive to sell for a lower  price.


----------



## lara0112

I just wanted to update on the Avenue cross-body bag - I ended up returning it because I couldn't get over how rather sloppily the resin was applied on the edges - I know the price was good and the bag was pretty but this kind of thing bugs me too much.


----------



## zolacat999

Hi All,

Looking for a bit of advice. Recently acquired this bag. It doesn't seem to fit in with any Loewe I've seen before, which kinda of makes me think its a fake, there seems to be no real serial number with it either. 

Anyone seen anything like it before or have any thoughts on its authenticity?

Many Thanks


----------



## OneMoreDay

SS17.


----------



## OneMoreDay

SS17 cont'd.


----------



## OneMoreDay

SS17 final.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i'm tempted to get this one in small size.
anyone know what year or season is this from? 
i don't really see a lot of color block puzzle around and thought this could be interesting.

or should i stick to the one colour ?


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Does anyone have an SA recommendation for amsterdam or germany or Austria? I'm desperately looking for a limited edition purse!


----------



## KBT39

seahorseinstripes said:


> i'm tempted to get this one in small size.
> anyone know what year or season is this from?
> i don't really see a lot of color block puzzle around and thought this could be interesting.
> 
> or should i stick to the one colour ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482049


I personally think the color blocking adds even more dimension and visual interest! I say go for it! I'll be joining you soon with a coral one! Can't wait!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Loewe Street Style at PFW.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

oohhhh i'm beginning to like the hammock bag more and more but the wide opening is just not for me


----------



## OneMoreDay

SS17 Re-see.











Source: thebaghag IG


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania in Loewe.


----------



## 6efox

alizhan said:


> Finally .. My first Loewe.



Omg this bag is a real stunner! I'm so glad you went this one because I thought this size and look would be perfect for a trendy guy.

Unfortunately it'd just wear me (158cm) if I bought it but I'm contemplating on buying the 36cm in stone blue, which would be perfect for me to use as a work bag. 

The only Loewe I've ever bought was a wallet some years ago but I'm really in love with the new amazona! 

To buy, or not to buy? That is the question..[emoji43][emoji7][emoji848][emoji58][emoji849][emoji102]


----------



## pfs123

Hi, any Loewe Barcelona bag owners here? How do you like the bag? Since it is made of smooth calf leather, I am afraid it will get scratched easily... I am looking for a classic bag that can last for a long time. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rosieisgood

pfs123 said:


> Hi, any Loewe Barcelona bag owners here? How do you like the bag? Since it is made of smooth calf leather, I am afraid it will get scratched easily... I am looking for a classic bag that can last for a long time. Thanks in advance!



Just bought a black Barcelona! I was going to get mink color but it didn't look so good on me. Will post a picture of the bag later!
I was pretty worried about the scratches before I went to the store but after I got my hands on them I found out their boxcalf leather seem quite sturdy, I think I just need to pay more attention to them than Louis Vuittons. If you're looking for the quilted ones, then they might not be so durable, as they are made of soft nappa leather. 
Not quite sure if it'll be a classic bag though, I can see myself using this bag for 5-6 years but maybe not longer than that. Boxcalf leather might get some cracks over time, even Hermes bags cannot avoid that. If you're reeeeally worry about scratches and damage, remember you can always bring your bag to Loewe boutique and they'll send it to their workshop to fix your bag  I've been hawking the Barcelona for months and finally decided to sink my teeth into it


----------



## Ana16kin

Hi guys, just want to share my new Loewe purchase. The Beautiful Puzzle Bag.. Bought it in Amsterdam at the De Bijenkorf about 2 weeks ago.

Haven't use it though. But i'm in love with it. The color and the leather is amazing..this will be my fourth Loewe bag. And first for the Jonathan Anderson Design..Loewe is one of my favorite brand. Very understated..

I'll post more when i have used it..


----------



## OneMoreDay

Rosieisgood said:


> Not quite sure if it'll be a classic bag though, I can see myself using this bag for 5-6 years but maybe not longer than that. Boxcalf leather might get some cracks over time, even Hermes bags cannot avoid that.



I think Box is rather resilient with proper care. There are plenty of Hermes bags in boxcalf that are at least a decade old that are still in great condition. Congrats on your Barcelona!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ana16kin said:


> View attachment 3489511
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just want to share my new Loewe purchase. The Beautiful Puzzle Bag.. Bought it in Amsterdam at the De Bijenkorf about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Haven't use it though. But i'm in love with it. The color and the leather is amazing..this will be my fourth Loewe bag. And first for the Jonathan Anderson Design..Loewe is one of my favorite brand. Very understated..
> 
> I'll post more when i have used it..


Congrats! Beautiful colour. Looking forward to read about your experience!


----------



## pfs123

Rosieisgood said:


> Just bought a black Barcelona! I was going to get mink color but it didn't look so good on me. Will post a picture of the bag later!
> I was pretty worried about the scratches before I went to the store but after I got my hands on them I found out their boxcalf leather seem quite sturdy, I think I just need to pay more attention to them than Louis Vuittons. If you're looking for the quilted ones, then they might not be so durable, as they are made of soft nappa leather.
> Not quite sure if it'll be a classic bag though, I can see myself using this bag for 5-6 years but maybe not longer than that. Boxcalf leather might get some cracks over time, even Hermes bags cannot avoid that. If you're reeeeally worry about scratches and damage, remember you can always bring your bag to Loewe boutique and they'll send it to their workshop to fix your bag  I've been hawking the Barcelona for months and finally decided to sink my teeth into it



Congrats on your new bag!! Thanks for sharing! I am thinking about the black boxcalf one as well. In Canada we don't have any Loewe boutique here unfortunately. I like the versatility of this bag and how light it is, great purchase! Please post a modeling picture when you get a chance! =)


----------



## Mariapia

I fell in love with the Hammock bag! Love at first sight....
I haven't bought it yet but I will when I go back to Europe ....


----------



## 6efox

Ana16kin said:


> View attachment 3489511
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just want to share my new Loewe purchase. The Beautiful Puzzle Bag.. Bought it in Amsterdam at the De Bijenkorf about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Haven't use it though. But i'm in love with it. The color and the leather is amazing..this will be my fourth Loewe bag. And first for the Jonathan Anderson Design..Loewe is one of my favorite brand. Very understated..
> 
> I'll post more when i have used it..



Congrats Ana16kin! I wasn't sold with the puzzle bag but it's really growing on me. Gorgeous bag!

Just bought my new amazona 36 in the stone blue colour as well. The colour was definitely a good choice judging from your pic! Omg I'm so nervous for some reason [emoji33]


----------



## Ana16kin

6efox said:


> Congrats Ana16kin! I wasn't sold with the puzzle bag but it's really growing on me. Gorgeous bag!
> 
> Just bought my new amazona 36 in the stone blue colour as well. The colour was definitely a good choice judging from your pic! Omg I'm so nervous for some reason [emoji33]



I love the Amazona as well! And also the barcelona bag. 

I saw both of the bags when i bought my puzzle. Almost bought the barcelona, but it doesn't really fit my lifestyle. I prefer bigger bags. So i get more use out of it. 

Yes i love the stone blue color. Almost went with a navy blue color. But it had a scratch, the SA went to the stock room to find a new one. He came back with the new navy blue and the stone blue. Hahaha, i didn't hesitate picking the stone blue lol. It wasn't on display which i think is crazy lol


----------



## 6efox

Ana16kin said:


> I love the Amazona as well! And also the barcelona bag.
> 
> I saw both of the bags when i bought my puzzle. Almost bought the barcelona, but it doesn't really fit my lifestyle. I prefer bigger bags. So i get more use out of it.
> 
> Yes i love the stone blue color. Almost went with a navy blue color. But it had a scratch, the SA went to the stock room to find a new one. He came back with the new navy blue and the stone blue. Hahaha, i didn't hesitate picking the stone blue lol. It wasn't on display which i think is crazy lol



Lucky that the navy had a scratch!! I am so in love with this colour. Hope it looks as good in person! How does the leather feel? I suppose I should just patiently wait for mine and stop pestering you hahaha


----------



## KBT39

Ana16kin said:


> View attachment 3489511
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just want to share my new Loewe purchase. The Beautiful Puzzle Bag.. Bought it in Amsterdam at the De Bijenkorf about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Haven't use it though. But i'm in love with it. The color and the leather is amazing..this will be my fourth Loewe bag. And first for the Jonathan Anderson Design..Loewe is one of my favorite brand. Very understated..
> 
> I'll post more when i have used it..


Oh so gorgeous! I love this color too! Can't wait to get mine in coral soon!


----------



## Ana16kin

6efox said:


> Lucky that the navy had a scratch!! I am so in love with this colour. Hope it looks as good in person! How does the leather feel? I suppose I should just patiently wait for mine and stop pestering you hahaha



I know! It was meant to be. The leather feels great lol,,.and the color looks really great in person. The leather hasn't soften yet because it's new so it is still structured. I love the slouch look on the puzzle!

When is it coming you bag?? Please post it when it arrive i want to see. I only saw a light brown and the black one at the bijenkorf..


----------



## Ana16kin

KBT39 said:


> Oh so gorgeous! I love this color too! Can't wait to get mine in coral soon!



Wow! The coral must look beautiful! I saw a fuschia pink one in the small. And it was georgous. But i have so many pink and fuschia bag lol..

Please post the picture when you get it! [emoji4]


----------



## 6efox

Ana16kin said:


> I know! It was meant to be. The leather feels great lol,,.and the color looks really great in person. The leather hasn't soften yet because it's new so it is still structured. I love the slouch look on the puzzle!
> 
> When is it coming you bag?? Please post it when it arrive i want to see. I only saw a light brown and the black one at the bijenkorf..



I love the soft slouchy look on the puzzle bag! Looks great being hand-held. 

I'm so excited to hear your comments about the colour and leather. She'll be arriving by early next week!

Definitely will post pics when she arrives. Yay [emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

More PFW.


----------



## OneMoreDay

And more.


----------



## 6efox

KBT39 said:


> Oh so gorgeous! I love this color too! Can't wait to get mine in coral soon!





Ana16kin said:


> Wow! The coral must look beautiful! I saw a fuschia pink one in the small. And it was georgous. But i have so many pink and fuschia bag lol..
> 
> Please post the picture when you get it! [emoji4]



Yes, pics please KBT39!


----------



## Rosieisgood

OneMoreDay said:


> I think Box is rather resilient with proper care. There are plenty of Hermes bags in boxcalf that are at least a decade old that are still in great condition. Congrats on your Barcelona!



Thank you OneMoreDay 
That is true but they do need to be taken care of regularly. Otherwise the corner(or sides?) of the flaps will get cracks in a few years, especially when you use the bag often  and saddest thing is that scratches can be fixed but not cracks(heartbroken). I didn't know about that when I use my first bag and it became a disaster


----------



## FortySomething

Rosieisgood said:


> Thank you OneMoreDay
> That is true but they do need to be taken care of regularly. Otherwise the corner(or sides?) of the flaps will get cracks in a few years, especially when you use the bag often  and saddest thing is that scratches can be fixed but not cracks(heartbroken). I didn't know about that when I use my first bag and it became a disaster


I feel so uninformed - is the puzzle bag box calf? I am considering a regular sized Puzzle bag and am wondering how it fares over the years. I am debating between Puzzle in tan and LV Petite Noe in Epi leather (indigo or Fuschia maybe) - both  seem to have the same interior capacity for my needs. Is the leather on the Puzzle bag prone to scratches? Any special care required? All  input would be welcome!


----------



## Rosieisgood

FortySomething said:


> I feel so uninformed - is the puzzle bag box calf? I am considering a regular sized Puzzle bag and am wondering how it fares over the years. I am debating between Puzzle in tan and LV Petite Noe in Epi leather (indigo or Fuschia maybe) - both  seem to have the same interior capacity for my needs. Is the leather on the Puzzle bag prone to scratches? Any special care required? All  input would be welcome!



I was talking about the Barcelona bag  
Puzzle bags are made of classic calf leather(like Amazona bags) which are softer and not as shiny as box so they should look better after some wear. I don't have any puzzle bag but I do have a Amazona and it still look nice after 2 years.
If you're looking for something more sturdy, I think the leather LV use are generally more scratch resistant than Loewe's.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Newbie to loewe here.  I'm in love with the puzzle marine bag (I've never seen it in person though)..  However,  I'm not sure of the size and weight of the bags.  Is there anyone here that has the puzzle bags in different sizes that can post modeling shots? Also, how does it compare in terms of weight to other brands such as Celine? Also, do they ever go on sale? TIA


----------



## FortySomething

Rosieisgood said:


> I was talking about the Barcelona bag
> Puzzle bags are made of classic calf leather(like Amazona bags) which are softer and not as shiny as box so they should look better after some wear. I don't have any puzzle bag but I do have a Amazona and it still look nice after 2 years.
> If you're looking for something more sturdy, I think the leather LV use are generally more scratch resistant than Loewe's.


Thank you! Decisions, decisions....


----------



## KBT39

miss_t4k3n said:


> Newbie to loewe here.  I'm in love with the puzzle marine bag (I've never seen it in person though)..  However,  I'm not sure of the size and weight of the bags.  Is there anyone here that has the puzzle bags in different sizes that can post modeling shots? Also, how does it compare in terms of weight to other brands such as Celine? Also, do they ever go on sale? TIA


Weight would depend on which size and how much you carry. Not sure which Celine you were thinking about in terms of comparison but IMO it's definitely lighter than Celine Box or Phantom. I put all of the items I carry daily into a medium/regular size puzzle and it was not at all heavy to me, that said I also don't carry a whole lot. Typically I have my LV cosmetic pouch which is full, either my full sized COVET wallet from S&D or my LV compact Adele, LV Cles, Frends Headphones & iPhone 7. 
There are 3 sizes of the puzzle bag small, medium and large. Large is typically touted as the mens bag. I purchased the medium as I'm 5'9" and felt that the small was not proportionate to my size plus I really love the look of a slouchy puzzle. Take a look at google images, instagram and pinterest to get an idea of size. Seeing them is not easy if you don't live in NY, Spain or San Francisco. Luckily I was in San Fran last month and finally got over to Barney's to see it IRL and play with it. The leather is so good and supple and I simply loved that it's not seen on everyone's arm and the architectural esthetic of it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

KBT39 said:


> Weight would depend on which size and how much you carry. Not sure which Celine you were thinking about in terms of comparison but IMO it's definitely lighter than Celine Box or Phantom. I put all of the items I carry daily into a medium/regular size puzzle and it was not at all heavy to me, that said I also don't carry a whole lot. Typically I have my LV cosmetic pouch which is full, either my full sized COVET wallet from S&D or my LV compact Adele, LV Cles, Frends Headphones & iPhone 7.
> There are 3 sizes of the puzzle bag small, medium and large. Large is typically touted as the mens bag. I purchased the medium as I'm 5'9" and felt that the small was not proportionate to my size plus I really love the look of a slouchy puzzle. Take a look at google images, instagram and pinterest to get an idea of size. Seeing them is not easy if you don't live in NY, Spain or San Francisco. Luckily I was in San Fran last month and finally got over to Barney's to see it IRL and play with it. The leather is so good and supple and I simply loved that it's not seen on everyone's arm and the architectural esthetic of it.



Wow! So helpful!! Thanks so much for sharing [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## miss_t4k3n

KBT39 said:


> Weight would depend on which size and how much you carry. Not sure which Celine you were thinking about in terms of comparison but IMO it's definitely lighter than Celine Box or Phantom. I put all of the items I carry daily into a medium/regular size puzzle and it was not at all heavy to me, that said I also don't carry a whole lot. Typically I have my LV cosmetic pouch which is full, either my full sized COVET wallet from S&D or my LV compact Adele, LV Cles, Frends Headphones & iPhone 7.
> There are 3 sizes of the puzzle bag small, medium and large. Large is typically touted as the mens bag. I purchased the medium as I'm 5'9" and felt that the small was not proportionate to my size plus I really love the look of a slouchy puzzle. Take a look at google images, instagram and pinterest to get an idea of size. Seeing them is not easy if you don't live in NY, Spain or San Francisco. Luckily I was in San Fran last month and finally got over to Barney's to see it IRL and play with it. The leather is so good and supple and I simply loved that it's not seen on everyone's arm and the architectural esthetic of it.


Thank you sooooo much for the speedy reply and for all the info.  I have a Celine micro and phantom and the Phantom is definitely heavy.  I don't carry much on a daily basis - Samsung galaxy note 4, a small hairbrush,  a small round coin purse and card holder from roots. I can fit all of these except for the hair brush in an LV eva clutch. I guess I can't go wrong with either a small or regular size puzzle bag?

I've been looking online for pics but I haven't come across any that would provide more info.  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## OneMoreDay

miss_t4k3n said:


> Thank you sooooo much for the speedy reply and for all the info.  I have a Celine micro and phantom and the Phantom is definitely heavy.  I don't carry much on a daily basis - Samsung galaxy note 4, a small hairbrush,  a small round coin purse and card holder from roots. I can fit all of these except for the hair brush in an LV eva clutch. I guess I can't go wrong with either a small or regular size puzzle bag?
> 
> I've been looking online for pics but I haven't come across any that would provide more info.  Thanks again for your help!



This Youtube review might be helpful. The Youtuber does a very brisk What's In My Bag but it can give you some idea of what fits. 


Also, there are plenty of pics if you go back a few pages. The fashion week ones are particularly enabling. 

Personally, I would go with the regular size for a number of reasons. I love the shape of the bag when carried by hand or arm so that it slouches on top. I don't carry much on a daily basis either (at least, I don't think I do. LV Zippy, Blackberry Passport, keys, packet of wet tissue, packet of facial tissues, bottle of Panadol, lip balms, sometimes a bottle of Lanvin Marry Me). If I overstuff the smaller Puzzle, it would lose that special shape. I prefer having more room in case I need to help my family members carry their things. I do like to write too on a writing pad (not a diary size) so every bit of room would help. The regular size is about the same as a Speedy 30, which is what I'm carrying now and it fits all my items pretty easily.


----------



## KBT39

miss_t4k3n said:


> Thank you sooooo much for the speedy reply and for all the info.  I have a Celine micro and phantom and the Phantom is definitely heavy.  I don't carry much on a daily basis - Samsung galaxy note 4, a small hairbrush,  a small round coin purse and card holder from roots. I can fit all of these except for the hair brush in an LV eva clutch. I guess I can't go wrong with either a small or regular size puzzle bag?
> 
> I've been looking online for pics but I haven't come across any that would provide more info.  Thanks again for your help!


Size to me is definitely determined by what looks best on your frame and what you carry. I prefer the medium size for me due to me height and the shape the medium bag takes on like @OneMoreDay described. The video posted is one of the only review videos too. I've been lusting for this bag for almost a year now but refused to pull the trigger until I could get my hands on it! so excited to be finally getting it!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Thank you both for your inputs!  I tend to leave space in my bags for my kids things as well so the medium will definitely be better.  Must start saving up for this now... That camel? Colour from the YouTube video looks great too!!! Oh man.... I just hope both colours will be available once I'm ready to buy  (which is prolly at least 6 months from now).


----------



## pfs123

Rosieisgood said:


> Thank you OneMoreDay
> That is true but they do need to be taken care of regularly. Otherwise the corner(or sides?) of the flaps will get cracks in a few years, especially when you use the bag often  and saddest thing is that scratches can be fixed but not cracks(heartbroken). I didn't know about that when I use my first bag and it became a disaster




Rosieisgood thanks for your info! How to take care of the bag to avoid cracks? Thanks!!


----------



## KBT39

pfs123 said:


> Rosieisgood thanks for your info! How to take care of the bag to avoid cracks? Thanks!!


Cadillac Leather Lotion/Conditioner and proper storage when not in use


----------



## Rosieisgood

pfs123 said:


> Rosieisgood thanks for your info! How to take care of the bag to avoid cracks? Thanks!!





KBT39 said:


> Cadillac Leather Lotion/Conditioner and proper storage when not in use



Yes  Like what KBT39 said, lotion and proper storage! 
Most important thing is not to let the leather go dry! Apart from bringing them to my cobbler every year, I use some collonil's cream and lotion. Their products are mainly made for shoes but I find them very easy to use and they're also recommended by Mulberry. Once I was wearing jeans and the color transferred to a light color bag, I used the lotion immediately and saved the bag! 
I store my bags in dust bag and box(if they come with one) when I'm not using the bag. Also I bought some pillows for my bags to keep their shapes and I think they are pretty helpful.


----------



## pfs123

Thanks so much for your tips Rosieisgood =) great info!


----------



## pfs123

KBT39 said:


> Cadillac Leather Lotion/Conditioner and proper storage when not in use



Thank you for your info  =)


----------



## KBT39

pfs123 said:


> Thank you for your info  =)


I personally don't store them in boxes as leather needs to breathe. But I do stuff them, and place in the dust bags.


----------



## 6efox

Yay!!! She finally arrived today - New Amazona 36 in stone blue. She's absolutely stunning!!!

I expected a little more structure but I guess that's a bit difficult since the leather is so gorgeously soft ((love))

Reebonz box.. first time buying there! Got the bag at an "outlet" promotions so it was pretty cheap



Lovely dustbag



Front of bag 



Back of bag - colour in this pic is the most accurate in person out of all pics



Side of bag



Bottom of bag



Strap doubled up to shorten the length



Top of bag



Inside of bag - one big zip pouch and keyring holder



Comparison of size with Mulberry Bayswater! Almost the same size so it's quite cavernous. I'd definitely want a samorga to give it more structure and pockets



Overall - amazing!!!!!!!!! So in love [emoji173]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

6efox said:


> Yay!!! She finally arrived today - New Amazona 36 in stone blue. She's absolutely stunning!!!
> 
> Overall - amazing!!!!!!!!! So in love [emoji173]️



Wow! The gold hardware just makes the colour even more beautiful than it already is! Congrats!


----------



## Rosieisgood

KBT39 said:


> I personally don't store them in boxes as leather needs to breathe. But I do stuff them, and place in the dust bags.



It's just my habit. I move too often so storing them in boxes just make it easier when moving around  
I've heard about that leather need to breathe and I'm very curious, do you think that makes big difference? My thought is that they are already breathing enough when you carry them out because usually you won't use the bag just for that one day.



6efox said:


> Yay!!! She finally arrived today - New Amazona 36 in stone blue. She's absolutely stunning!!!
> 
> I expected a little more structure but I guess that's a bit difficult since the leather is so gorgeously soft ((love))
> 
> Reebonz box.. first time buying there! Got the bag at an "outlet" promotions so it was pretty cheap
> View attachment 3492658
> 
> 
> Lovely dustbag
> View attachment 3492660
> 
> 
> Front of bag
> View attachment 3492662
> 
> 
> Back of bag - colour in this pic is the most accurate in person out of all pics
> View attachment 3492663
> 
> 
> Side of bag
> View attachment 3492664
> 
> 
> Bottom of bag
> View attachment 3492665
> 
> 
> Strap doubled up to shorten the length
> View attachment 3492666
> 
> 
> Top of bag
> View attachment 3492667
> 
> 
> Inside of bag - one big zip pouch and keyring holder
> View attachment 3492668
> 
> 
> Comparison of size with Mulberry Bayswater! Almost the same size so it's quite cavernous. I'd definitely want a samorga to give it more structure and pockets
> View attachment 3492670
> 
> 
> Overall - amazing!!!!!!!!! So in love [emoji173]️



Congratulations!!
She is so gorgeous  Would love to see a mod pic!


----------



## Ana16kin

6efox said:


> Yay!!! She finally arrived today - New Amazona 36 in stone blue. She's absolutely stunning!!!
> 
> I expected a little more structure but I guess that's a bit difficult since the leather is so gorgeously soft ((love))
> 
> Reebonz box.. first time buying there! Got the bag at an "outlet" promotions so it was pretty cheap
> View attachment 3492658
> 
> 
> Lovely dustbag
> View attachment 3492660
> 
> 
> Front of bag
> View attachment 3492662
> 
> 
> Back of bag - colour in this pic is the most accurate in person out of all pics
> View attachment 3492663
> 
> 
> Side of bag
> View attachment 3492664
> 
> 
> Bottom of bag
> View attachment 3492665
> 
> 
> Strap doubled up to shorten the length
> View attachment 3492666
> 
> 
> Top of bag
> View attachment 3492667
> 
> 
> Inside of bag - one big zip pouch and keyring holder
> View attachment 3492668
> 
> 
> Comparison of size with Mulberry Bayswater! Almost the same size so it's quite cavernous. I'd definitely want a samorga to give it more structure and pockets
> View attachment 3492670
> 
> 
> Overall - amazing!!!!!!!!! So in love [emoji173]️



She's a Beauty! Congrats and Enjoy! And i love reebonz. I bought a lot of Bags from them. Great prices, they're definitely cheaper than the store price here in Indonesia... it can have $1000 difference [emoji28]


----------



## Ana16kin

Just wore mine today. Love it, and it's not that heavy and fits a lot..

I'm 5'3/160 cm...


----------



## Rosieisgood

Ana16kin said:


> View attachment 3492697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492698
> 
> 
> Just wore mine today. Love it, and it's not that heavy and fits a lot..
> 
> I'm 5'3/160 cm...



Thanks for the mod pic  The bag is so so gorgeous! and the color


----------



## OneMoreDay

Rosieisgood said:


> I've heard about that leather need to breathe and I'm very curious, do you think that makes big difference? My thought is that they are already breathing enough when you carry them out because usually you won't use the bag just for that one day.



There are two issues that could happen, mainly; cracking due to dry conditions, and mould due to high humidity levels. It depends on how much you rotate your bags when you use them, the climate, and the ventilation and humidity in your closet. I've had one or two bags that grew mouldy because they were in the back of the closet for ages and I live in a hot and humid climate. Air circulation in our home isn't great since it's an intermediate single storey terrace house.


----------



## Rosieisgood

OneMoreDay said:


> There are two issues that could happen, mainly; cracking due to dry conditions, and mould due to high humidity levels. It depends on how much you rotate your bags when you use them, the climate, and the ventilation and humidity in your closet. I've had one or two bags that grew mouldy because they were in the back of the closet for ages and I live in a hot and humid climate. Air circulation in our home isn't great since it's an intermediate single storey terrace house.



Thanks for the great info!! Never thought about the humidity, I will be careful with that. Moving to South East Asia next year and it can be very humid sometimes. I do put few packs of small desiccant in the boxes, but those might not be enough...How do you store your bags?


----------



## KBT39

Rosieisgood said:


> It's just my habit. I move too often so storing them in boxes just make it easier when moving around
> I've heard about that leather need to breathe and I'm very curious, do you think that makes big difference? My thought is that they are already breathing enough when you carry them out because usually you won't use the bag just for that one day.



If it's just for a short time to protect during a move no big deal. But for extended period of time I wouldn't do it. If you notice in boutiques (Chanel, LV, Gucci or even department stores like Barney's) the bags aren't ever stored in boxes they are tucked away with or without dust bags and that's it. You've invested a lot of money and there's nothing more heartbreaking than to reach for a bag only to find that mold has destroyed.


----------



## Rosieisgood

KBT39 said:


> If it's just for a short time to protect during a move no big deal. But for extended period of time I wouldn't do it. If you notice in boutiques (Chanel, LV, Gucci or even department stores like Barney's) the bags aren't ever stored in boxes they are tucked away with or without dust bags and that's it. You've invested a lot of money and there's nothing more heartbreaking than to reach for a bag only to find that mold has destroyed.



I know  they only store them in dust bags. I got too lazy moving every 3-6 months for years  but I see your point and will try to get them out of their boxes  thank you again


----------



## OneMoreDay

Rosieisgood said:


> Thanks for the great info!! Never thought about the humidity, I will be careful with that. Moving to South East Asia next year and it can be very humid sometimes. I do put few packs of small desiccant in the boxes, but those might not be enough...How do you store your bags?


I live in Southeast Asia (Malaysia) and it's humid all the time. There are stretches of dry periods but the humidity still remains. I use containers of dehumidifying beads from Daiso. If you have the room for a large walk-in closet (or a room conversion, or your bags are just in a wardrobe in a bedroom), an electrical dehumidifier might be helpful. Although, my mom tends to leave all our bags in my room because the air conditioning is on all the time so we don't really have a need for a separate humidifier. A few purse lovers have taken the extra step to ensure their bags are kept in perfect condition by keeping them in dehumidifying cabinets (these are usually used for cameras and their sensitive lenses). I would do the same if my bags solely consisted of Hermes and a few Chanel like their collections.


----------



## Rosieisgood

OneMoreDay said:


> I live in Southeast Asia (Malaysia) and it's humid all the time. There are stretches of dry periods but the humidity still remains. I use containers of dehumidifying beads from Daiso. If you have the room for a large walk-in closet (or a room conversion, or your bags are just in a wardrobe in a bedroom), an electrical dehumidifier might be helpful. Although, my mom tends to leave all our bags in my room because the air conditioning is on all the time so we don't really have a need for a separate humidifier. A few purse lovers have taken the extra step to ensure their bags are kept in perfect condition by keeping them in dehumidifying cabinets (these are usually used for cameras and their sensitive lenses). I would do the same if my bags solely consisted of Hermes and a few Chanel like their collections.



Then you'll be really close! I'll be in Singapore and Indonesia next year 
We do have a walk in, will put an electrical dehumidifier on the shopping list. Although now I am considering buying a large dehumidifying cabinet because I have a few DSLR and lenses that I am bringing with me...but I heard they are quite expensive there unless I purchase them during new year sale. Storing them in the professional cabinets does sound kind of extreme but also an brilliant idea! Thanks again for the great info!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Rosieisgood said:


> Although now I am considering buying a large dehumidifying cabinet because I have a few DSLR and lenses that I am bringing with me...but I heard they are quite expensive there unless I purchase them during new year sale. Storing them in the professional cabinets does sound kind of extreme but also an brilliant idea! Thanks again for the great info!!



Anytime! :flower: This webpage will probably be of some help: http://www.worldofleathers.com/leat...leather-handbags-and-leather-jackets-at-home/


----------



## Rosieisgood

OneMoreDay said:


> Anytime! :flower: This webpage will probably be of some help: http://www.worldofleathers.com/leat...leather-handbags-and-leather-jackets-at-home/



This is very helpful! Thank you so so much 
I'm seriously considering buying the cabinets!!


----------



## Rosieisgood

Finally got it out from the bag.
The light is not so good in the room. Hopefully will remeber to take a changing room selfie with this tomorrow


----------



## Ana16kin

Rosieisgood said:


> Finally got it out from the bag.
> The light is not so good in the room. Hopefully will remeber to take a changing room selfie with this tomorrow



So beautiful!


----------



## pfs123

Rosieisgood said:


> Finally got it out from the bag.
> The light is not so good in the room. Hopefully will remeber to take a changing room selfie with this tomorrow



Gorgeous bAg =)


----------



## FortySomething

Ana16kin said:


> View attachment 3492697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492698
> 
> 
> Just wore mine today. Love it, and it's not that heavy and fits a lot..
> 
> I'm 5'3/160 cm...


Gorgeous! Wear it in good health


----------



## KBT39

Rosieisgood said:


> Finally got it out from the bag.
> The light is not so good in the room. Hopefully will remeber to take a changing room selfie with this tomorrow


So gorgeous!


----------



## Rosieisgood

Ana16kin said:


> So beautiful!





pfs123 said:


> Gorgeous bAg =)





KBT39 said:


> So gorgeous!



Thank you ladies 
It was a hard decision between black puzzle and this babe...went to the store a few times but I just can't get her out of my head so I decide to go with Barcelona first and Puzzle later 
Note: price in Japan is kind of crazy but I can't wait another 6 months!


----------



## KBT39

Rosieisgood said:


> Thank you ladies
> It was a hard decision between black puzzle and this babe...went to the store a few times but I just can't get her out of my head so I decide to go with Barcelona first and Puzzle later
> Note: price in Japan is kind of crazy but I can't wait another 6 months!


Ha! Just the opposite of my plan! Although I'm finding myself attracted to the Hammock more and more!


----------



## Rosieisgood

KBT39 said:


> Ha! Just the opposite of my plan! Although I'm finding myself attracted to the Hammock more and more!


OMG me too!!!! I can't get hammock out of my head!! Really like how different it look when it's carried in different ways.
Barcelona fits my recent style better so I just went with it


----------



## KBT39

Rosieisgood said:


> OMG me too!!!! I can't get hammock out of my head!! Really like how different it look when it's carried in different ways.
> Barcelona fits my recent style better so I just went with it


I can easily see having all 3 in my collection as they are all so distinctly different


----------



## Rosieisgood

KBT39 said:


> I can easily see having all 3 in my collection as they are all so distinctly different



Same here. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## chickaboomboom

Here is my Puzzle


----------



## KBT39

chickaboomboom said:


> Here is my Puzzle


LOVE LOVE LOVE!! Stone blue is such a great color!


----------



## 6efox

OneMoreDay said:


> Wow! The gold hardware just makes the colour even more beautiful than it already is! Congrats!





Rosieisgood said:


> It's just my habit. I move too often so storing them in boxes just make it easier when moving around
> I've heard about that leather need to breathe and I'm very curious, do you think that makes big difference? My thought is that they are already breathing enough when you carry them out because usually you won't use the bag just for that one day.
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> She is so gorgeous  Would love to see a mod pic!





Ana16kin said:


> She's a Beauty! Congrats and Enjoy! And i love reebonz. I bought a lot of Bags from them. Great prices, they're definitely cheaper than the store price here in Indonesia... it can have $1000 difference [emoji28]



Thank you ladies!!!

I've tried to take a mod shot but failed due to the morning sun - half of me has disappeared in halo! I'm in the middle of space warping or something. Haha.

So here's one of me using the DIY double strap and with the bag properly stuffed to give it some structure. I found that if I wear the strap long, the bag wears me instead since I'm only 158cm (5ft 2? 3?) so the double strap is perfect. It doesn't look that great when I try to hold it by hand though.. I'll show you what I mean with more pics soonish!

Sorry about the blurriness and the mess in the background! At least this gives you an idea of the size of the bag and the strap length.



As per prev post, closer look at DIY double strap



A very bad mod shot!


----------



## KBT39

Ahhh at long last! My Puzzle Bag in Coral has arrived! This bag spoke to me the very first moment I laid eyes on it! The juxtaposition of its architectural lines and slouchy casualness is SO me! This gorgeous coral color is the perfect pop that works year round! Can't wait to carry this beauty!


----------



## 6efox

KBT39 said:


> Ahhh at long last! My Puzzle Bag in Coral has arrived! This bag spoke to me the very first moment I laid eyes on it! The juxtaposition of its architectural lines and slouchy casualness is SO me! This gorgeous coral color is the perfect pop that works year round! Can't wait to carry this beauty!
> View attachment 3496007



Woooweeee what a beautiful pop of colour! Love it [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Ana16kin

KBT39 said:


> Ahhh at long last! My Puzzle Bag in Coral has arrived! This bag spoke to me the very first moment I laid eyes on it! The juxtaposition of its architectural lines and slouchy casualness is SO me! This gorgeous coral color is the perfect pop that works year round! Can't wait to carry this beauty!
> View attachment 3496007



Wow! I love the color! I've been using my puzzle bag, and i just love that it's so versatile. And very easy access.

And i love your Gucci Shoes..


----------



## Ana16kin

chickaboomboom said:


> Here is my Puzzle



Hey we have the same color puzzle!


----------



## KBT39

Ana16kin said:


> Wow! I love the color! I've been using my puzzle bag, and i just love that it's so versatile. And very easy access.
> 
> And i love your Gucci Shoes..



Yes I'm loving it so much already! I love that it's not at all a heavy bag once all my things are in there. And the leather is just so yummy! Thank you! These are my favorite Gucci Princetowns, can't wait to get another pair! Thinking maybe the fur lined ones! 



6efox said:


> Woooweeee what a beautiful pop of colour! Love it [emoji7][emoji173]️


Thank you! I didn't get chance to see this color in person so it was a risk but I was so drawn to it in pictures! I'm glad I went with my gut, it's gorgeous and will work very much like a neutral.


----------



## JoeyLouis

KBT39 said:


> Yes I'm loving it so much already! I love that it's not at all a heavy bag once all my things are in there. And the leather is just so yummy! Thank you! These are my favorite Gucci Princetowns, can't wait to get another pair! Thinking maybe the fur lined ones!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I didn't get chance to see this color in person so it was a risk but I was so drawn to it in pictures! I'm glad I went with my gut, it's gorgeous and will work very much like a neutral.



Yay you got your puzzle bag!! Do you know if the smaller one slouches at all? I prefer slouchy, but medium may be too big for me unless used as a travel bag. Thanks!


----------



## KBT39

JoeyLouis said:


> Yay you got your puzzle bag!! Do you know if the smaller one slouches at all? I prefer slouchy, but medium may be too big for me unless used as a travel bag. Thanks!


The small slouches too I believe. I'd suggest trying them on to see which works best with your stature. The medium is not a big bag at all. The large is very big and most often marketed towards men. The medium is similar in size to a LV Speedy 30 even a touch smaller. The small is quite small in my opinion.


----------



## OneMoreDay

KBT39 said:


> Ahhh at long last! My Puzzle Bag in Coral has arrived! This bag spoke to me the very first moment I laid eyes on it! The juxtaposition of its architectural lines and slouchy casualness is SO me! This gorgeous coral color is the perfect pop that works year round! Can't wait to carry this beauty!
> View attachment 3496007


It's GORGEOUS!! Congrats!


----------



## KBT39

OneMoreDay said:


> It's GORGEOUS!! Congrats!



Thank you!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## FortySomething

KBT39 said:


> The small slouches too I believe. I'd suggest trying them on to see which works best with your stature. The medium is not a big bag at all. The large is very big and most often marketed towards men. The medium is similar in size to a LV Speedy 30 even a touch smaller. The small is quite small in my opinion.


I agree - the medium is not a big bag. I am petite (short and have a narrow build) and have to be careful in my choice of bags - many of the popular bags look large on me. The normal sized puzzle looked proportionate on me - didn't look like luggage  I would say it is similar in size to a Speedy 25 (so maybe a tad smaller than the Speedy 30?)

BTW, the SA steered me away from the mini puzzle, saying it wouldn't slouch the same way that the regular sized puzzle would.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Loewe's new Zipper Bag for SS17. Via The Bag Hag IG.


----------



## OneMoreDay

More SS17. Via PorterMagazine IG.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Amazona 28 Pockets on Matchesfashion. £2,600







Optional silver-tone metal decorative clip strap
Optional tan-brown braided leather strap 
Silver-tone metal hardware 
One detachable leather-covered name tag
Front zip-fastening pocket
Side gold-tone metal zip fastening pockets
Internal zip pocket 
Tan-brown suede interior 
Link: http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Loewe-Amazona-28-Pockets-leather-tote-1066311


----------



## Rosieisgood

Took my Barcelona out yesterday!  I'm only 5ft tall btw  perfect bag for small girls. Also found out that Barcelona fits a lot!! I put a kindle, power bank, a wallet, 2 card cases, a coin purse and there's still some room!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone interested in in XL Puzzle should check out this try-on video on YouTube:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mini version of the Barcelona. Credit to the owner on IG.


----------



## OneMoreDay

New Electric Blue collection available for Pre-Order on Loewe.com.







*Elephant Charm - Model Id: 199.30.N96*
380 USD / £250 / 295€





*Elephant Coin Purse - Model Id: 199.30JG73*
$380 / £250 / 295€





*Elephant Mini Crossbody - Model Id: 199.30.M93*
$1290 / £875 / 990€





*Small Puzzle - Model Id: 322.30.K79*
$1990 / £1395 / 1600€





*Small Hammock - Model Id: 387.30.N60*
$1990 / £1395 / 1600€





*Joyce Small Crossbody - Model Id: 326.07.P12*
$1950 / £1325 / 1500€


----------



## KBT39

OneMoreDay said:


> New Electric Blue collection available for Pre-Order on Loewe.com.
> View attachment 3500901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elephant Charm - Model Id: 199.30.N96*
> 380 USD / £250 / 295€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elephant Coin Purse - Model Id: 199.30JG73*
> $380 / £250 / 295€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elephant Mini Crossbody - Model Id: 199.30.M93*
> $1290 / £875 / 990€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Puzzle - Model Id: 322.30.K79*
> $1990 / £1395 / 1600€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Hammock - Model Id: 387.30.N60*
> $1990 / £1395 / 1600€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joyce Small Crossbody - Model Id: 326.07.P12*
> $1950 / £1325 / 1500€



Oooooo I'm loving this shade of blue!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

KBT39 said:


> Oooooo I'm loving this shade of blue!!! [emoji173]️


There's also a bi-color Flamenco. Electric Blue/Purple combination. 

*Small Flamenco Knot Bag
Model Id: 326.81.K65*
$1,790 / £1,225 / 1400€


----------



## nomnombags

I was wondering what you know are standard colours for them *Loewe* *hammock (small *specifically)... like the ones you think will remain season after season. Obviously black... but is navy included?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mini Barcelona. Credit to owner on IG.


----------



## Real Authentication

Big is back! I'm so happy bigger bags are making a comeback [emoji309]


----------



## amanda630

Hello! I thought I'd post some pictures of my beautiful Loewe puzzle that arrived in the mail last week! 
It's in the small size, in "Primary red"

First impressions:
- Stunning colour and the quality of the leather is incredible
- The small size is perfect for my frame (I'm about 160cm); I tried on the original size in store, but it was way too big
- I don't carry around very much with me and I can fit everything I need in a mini Givenchy pandora, so this size was great 
- Note that the opening is quite restricted/small (due to the top flap), so it's not the easiest bag to get things in and out of 
- The bag is surprisingly light which makes it comfortable to carry
- I thought the logo stamp was going to be in gold to match the hardware, but it's actually white

And also thanks so much to the person who answered my query about where to find this bag online! I've only found two online stores that sell this particular colour and size, Harvey Nichols (which unfortunately does not ship the bag outside of the UK) and Selfridges (where I got mine from) - in case anyone is interested!

Overall, I love it! It was a huge splurge, but it's like no other bag out there on the market, and it's such a beautiful statement colour


----------



## KBT39

amanda630 said:


> Hello! I thought I'd post some pictures of my beautiful Loewe puzzle that arrived in the mail last week!
> It's in the small size, in "Primary red"
> 
> First impressions:
> - Stunning colour and the quality of the leather is incredible
> - The small size is perfect for my frame (I'm about 160cm); I tried on the original size in store, but it was way too big
> - I don't carry around very much with me and I can fit everything I need in a mini Givenchy pandora, so this size was great
> - Note that the opening is quite restricted/small (due to the top flap), so it's not the easiest bag to get things in and out of
> - The bag is surprisingly light which makes it comfortable to carry
> - I thought the logo stamp was going to be in gold to match the hardware, but it's actually white
> 
> And also thanks so much to the person who answered my query about where to find this bag online! I've only found two online stores that sell this particular colour and size, Harvey Nichols (which unfortunately does not ship the bag outside of the UK) and Selfridges (where I got mine from) - in case anyone is interested!
> 
> Overall, I love it! It was a huge splurge, but it's like no other bag out there on the market, and it's such a beautiful statement colour
> 
> View attachment 3506863
> View attachment 3506868
> View attachment 3506877


LOVE it! The small is perfect on your frame! I have been carrying mine non stop since receiving it and really enjoy it! Mine is the medium or original size so I don't find it hard to get in and out of. I do wish the logo was just a hot stamp with no color but I no longer mind. I also got mine from Selfridges at quite a discount! I saved just over $500 USD so I appreciated that! 
Enjoy! Wear it in health!


----------



## Rosieisgood

amanda630 said:


> Hello! I thought I'd post some pictures of my beautiful Loewe puzzle that arrived in the mail last week!
> It's in the small size, in "Primary red"
> 
> First impressions:
> - Stunning colour and the quality of the leather is incredible
> - The small size is perfect for my frame (I'm about 160cm); I tried on the original size in store, but it was way too big
> - I don't carry around very much with me and I can fit everything I need in a mini Givenchy pandora, so this size was great
> - Note that the opening is quite restricted/small (due to the top flap), so it's not the easiest bag to get things in and out of
> - The bag is surprisingly light which makes it comfortable to carry
> - I thought the logo stamp was going to be in gold to match the hardware, but it's actually white
> 
> And also thanks so much to the person who answered my query about where to find this bag online! I've only found two online stores that sell this particular colour and size, Harvey Nichols (which unfortunately does not ship the bag outside of the UK) and Selfridges (where I got mine from) - in case anyone is interested!
> 
> Overall, I love it! It was a huge splurge, but it's like no other bag out there on the market, and it's such a beautiful statement colour
> 
> View attachment 3506863
> View attachment 3506868
> View attachment 3506877



Loewe makes gorgeous red!!! Love your bag  
I'm getting mine next month!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Initials stamped by a Loewe artisan on the Puzzle's leather tab. Source: steven19861005 IG


----------



## barbee

And look at that beautiful mint green Flamenco in the background of the second pic.  
Does anyone out there have a medium Flamenco?  If so, please tell us how you like it.


----------



## KBT39

OneMoreDay said:


> Initials stamped by a Loewe artisan on the Puzzle's leather tab. Source: steven19861005 IG
> 
> View attachment 3508652
> View attachment 3508653


I really really really want my puzzle hot stamped!!!!!


----------



## antwerp

barbee said:


> And look at that beautiful mint green Flamenco in the background of the second pic.
> Does anyone out there have a medium Flamenco?  If so, please tell us how you like it.


I have a tan flamenco and I use it al the time. I'm even thinking about bying a second one because I like it so much.


----------



## Ana16kin

antwerp said:


> I have a tan flamenco and I use it al the time. I'm even thinking about bying a second one because I like it so much.



I have an old version of flamenco in the color mink..and I Love It! Very functional. It's the medium size. I think i'm sticking to loewe now. They have really great quality bags. And the designs are beautiful.


----------



## someonelikeyou

antwerp said:


> I have a tan flamenco and I use it al the time. I'm even thinking about bying a second one because I like it so much.


Wow beautiful! How is this tan leather? Easy to care for? Does it mark easily or stain with raindrops? It looks so luxurious and buttery I'd be nervous!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## antwerp

someonelikeyou said:


> Wow beautiful! How is this tan leather? Easy to care for? Does it mark easily or stain with raindrops? It looks so luxurious and buttery I'd be nervous!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using PurseForum mobile app


I live in Belgium, a rainy country. I make sure to wipe it, but so far no damage.


----------



## barbee

antwerp said:


> I have a tan flamenco and I use it al the time. I'm even thinking about bying a second one because I like it so much.


Thanks for that picture! It's beautiful.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Silver Puzzle with Loewe bag charms. Source: styledotcom IG


----------



## OneMoreDay

Great shot of a Large Puzzle worn messenger style in Brussels. Source: brusselstyle IG


----------



## ncch

does anyone have the amazon 75?  I'm trying to shorten my sisters strap and when we do it, its a little uneven, like to shorten the strengthen you sort of have to double up the strap and when its doubled up and the buttons on both ends are snapped in, one strap is slightly longer than the other, so its uneven and its a little weird.  is this normal?  or are you supposed to snap only one button in and the other side can slide up and down?

thanks


----------



## OneMoreDay

Great size comparison for the Barcelona on the Loewe website in case anyone's interested.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Available for Pre-Order at Barneys. Very interesting. I wonder how heavy it is?

*Zipper Bag*
$2,590
_Handcrafted in Spain of beige canvas trimmed with tan leather, LOEWE's Zipper bag is styled with three interior compartments, each securing with a zip closure._

_Signature stylized Anagram logo stamped at top._
_Protective metal feet._
_Polished goldtone hardware._
_Lined with camel suede. Slip pocket at front interior._
_Flat leather handles. Detachable, adjustable flat leather strap._
_Two-way top zip closure at front and back compartments. Top zip closure at central compartment. Hook-and-bar closure at front compartment interior._
_8.5" height x 11.5" width x 8.0" depth (approximately)._
_6" handle drop, 19" to 22" strap drop (approximately)._
_Available in Beige/Tan._
_Made in Spain._
_Style # 504811374_


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Love Loewe's innovations. Such clever designs! I'd love one a bit smaller…Here are some other versions I saw somewhere on Instagram a while ago:


----------



## seahorseinstripes

hi girls, i'm debating which puzzle medium should i get between the black, tan or electric blue.
i have a coral small puzzle on my way but i would like to have the medium size for other purpose

here's my pros and cons :

black medium puzzle :
great size in black, when it comes to bigger bag i get more clumsy, and black is perfect for that. and it's a safe colour and i don't have to worry in time. i have the small coral coming on my way too for brighter option to wear

tan medium puzzle :
love the colour but is it too close to the coral?

electric blue medium puzzle :
it's a bright colour, i love bright colours and mix match on my wardrobe and shoes. i don't have this colour on my bag collection and i'm not really into this colour but i can get this in a really good price slightly used

thanks


----------



## ballchai

Rosieisgood said:


> Just bought a black Barcelona! I was going to get mink color but it didn't look so good on me. Will post a picture of the bag later!
> I was pretty worried about the scratches before I went to the store but after I got my hands on them I found out their boxcalf leather seem quite sturdy, I think I just need to pay more attention to them than Louis Vuittons. If you're looking for the quilted ones, then they might not be so durable, as they are made of soft nappa leather.
> Not quite sure if it'll be a classic bag though, I can see myself using this bag for 5-6 years but maybe not longer than that. Boxcalf leather might get some cracks over time, even Hermes bags cannot avoid that. If you're reeeeally worry about scratches and damage, remember you can always bring your bag to Loewe boutique and they'll send it to their workshop to fix your bag  I've been hawking the Barcelona for months and finally decided to sink my teeth into it



please post pics of your bag.  my DH recently bought me a black one. I'm hoping it'll be a classic that I can use for a number of year.


----------



## pfs123

Have been eyeing on Barcelona bag for a while, it now comes with this style. What do you girls think about this bag?Would you pick the black one or this one?


----------



## MonsieurMode

*LOEWE IS HAVING A PRIVATE SALE!!!*

I just received this email from Loewe. This is the first time I've heard of them having a sale. It is only for 24 hours. 


The link is here: http://www.loewe.com/us_en/private-...=USA_ENG&utm_medium=Newsletter&utm_source=DMC


----------



## WINNIELAI63

hi i have a question do you guys perfer the loewe puzzle bag (small) or the celine belt bag. Cant decide which one to get!


----------



## alizhan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love Loewe's innovations. Such clever designs! I'd love one a bit smaller…Here are some other versions I saw somewhere on Instagram a while ago:
> View attachment 3525946



I totally agree with you. Loewe has been coming out with really interesting designs focusing on revamping shape yet keeping them classic.


----------



## someonelikeyou

WINNIELAI63 said:


> hi i have a question do you guys perfer the loewe puzzle bag (small) or the celine belt bag. Cant decide which one to get!



I have the small belt (not mini that you can do cross body) and have been contemplating the Puzzle and they're very different. To me, belt is more structured, more space, 2 ways of carrying. Puzzle is slouchier, multiple carrying methods, more casual and everyday. Have you played around with both in person to see how you feel?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Loving Loewe's Rainbow Collection. So tempting!


----------



## asterificious

Hi all, its my first time joining this thread. 

I was lucky to be invited to Loewe's private sale and found this jacket on 80% off! 

Not sure how to pull it off yet but I just had to bring it home [emoji23]


----------



## MonsieurMode

asterificious said:


> Hi all, its my first time joining this thread.
> 
> I was lucky to be invited to Loewe's private sale and found this jacket on 80% off!
> 
> Not sure how to pull it off yet but I just had to bring it home [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3544345



Jealous! Where was their private sale? I got the invite to the online sale, but there was all of 5 bags for women (ZERO for men). The rest was a handful of random tchotchkes.


----------



## asterificious

MonsieurMode said:


> Jealous! Where was their private sale? I got the invite to the online sale, but there was all of 5 bags for women (ZERO for men). The rest was a handful of random tchotchkes.



It was in Tokyo. There were some bags available as well for men and overall was quite nice but I didnt find anything I like except this jacket


----------



## seahorseinstripes

anyone can help me and peek on your small puzzle bag card. is it the same ref number as mine? thanks


----------



## jamiiejame

I've been buying a number of Loewe earrings and brooch. It's my first loewe leather good.  
I got the T pouch for 40% around $513 but got extra 10% because there is a small dent on a leather. How the T pouch holding up through time  And if I hang the pin, do you think it will chip the zipper off with use ? Thank u


----------



## seahorseinstripes

anyone can help me with my questions above please 

also question :

i bought mine used, the seller said it's the small one which is around 24 length, 10 width, 14 height

but on the loewe website the small one is 25 x 17 x 14

but when i see on lane crawfors website which is legit, the small size is same as mine

is there a small and mini or what?


----------



## Ana16kin

seahorseinstripes said:


> anyone can help me and peek on your small puzzle bag card. is it the same ref number as mine? thanks
> 
> View attachment 3546417
> 
> View attachment 3546418
> 
> View attachment 3546419



Hi, i have the medium Puzzle Bag or the size above the small. And the card is the same as yours. And the ref number is the same just different last number.


----------



## Ana16kin

seahorseinstripes said:


> anyone can help me with my questions above please
> 
> also question :
> 
> i bought mine used, the seller said it's the small one which is around 24 length, 10 width, 14 height
> 
> but on the loewe website the small one is 25 x 17 x 14
> 
> but when i see on lane crawfors website which is legit, the small size is same as mine
> 
> is there a small and mini or what?



I think they Only have the small size No Minis. Hmm i'm not sure about the size for small. Because i have the medium size. 

Where did u buy it your small puzzle?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Ana16kin said:


> Hi, i have the medium Puzzle Bag or the size above the small. And the card is the same as yours. And the ref number is the same just different last number.



thanks so much
i bought it used through a second hand reseller

this is the 24 x 10 x 15 i've seen from a website :
http://www.lanecrawford.com/product...ther-bag/_/IOU515/product.lc#product-details3

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/puzzle-small-leather-shoulder-bag-709649.html?catref=category

these websites i believe are legit right?
but there are called small puzzle as well

these are from neiman marcus titled as small puzzle 6.5"H x 9.5"W x 4"D which is 24 x 10 x 15 cm
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-id/L...ements%3D&eItemId=prod189530474&cmCat=product

and then there's this on nordstrom titled as mini puzzle but the size is 10"W x 6 1/2"H x 5 12"D
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/loewe-mini-puzzle-calfskin-leather-bag/4271939

and then there's this barneys puzzle
titled as small with measurement 5.25"-6.50"H x 9.50"W x 4"D priced at $1,990
http://www.barneys.com/product/loewe--22puzzle-22-small-shoulder-bag-504961166.html
and another at barneys too titled as small with measurement 6.25"-7.50"H x 11"W x 5"D priced at $2,350
http://www.barneys.com/product/loewe--22puzzle-22-small-shoulder-bag-504352303.html


and there are those small puzzle from loewe.com and some other legit websites as well that's 25 x 17 x 14

i am seriously confused now


----------



## Ana16kin

seahorseinstripes said:


> thanks so much
> i bought it used through a second hand reseller
> 
> this is the 24 x 10 x 15 i've seen from a website :
> http://www.lanecrawford.com/product...ther-bag/_/IOU515/product.lc#product-details3
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/puzzle-small-leather-shoulder-bag-709649.html?catref=category
> 
> these websites i believe are legit right?
> but there are called small puzzle as well
> 
> these are from neiman marcus titled as small puzzle 6.5"H x 9.5"W x 4"D which is 24 x 10 x 15 cm
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-id/L...ements%3D&eItemId=prod189530474&cmCat=product
> 
> and then there's this on nordstrom titled as mini puzzle but the size is 10"W x 6 1/2"H x 5 12"D
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/loewe-mini-puzzle-calfskin-leather-bag/4271939
> 
> and then there's this barneys puzzle
> titled as small with measurement 5.25"-6.50"H x 9.50"W x 4"D priced at $1,990
> http://www.barneys.com/product/loewe--22puzzle-22-small-shoulder-bag-504961166.html
> and another at barneys too titled as small with measurement 6.25"-7.50"H x 11"W x 5"D priced at $2,350
> http://www.barneys.com/product/loewe--22puzzle-22-small-shoulder-bag-504352303.html
> 
> 
> and there are those small puzzle from loewe.com and some other legit websites as well that's 25 x 17 x 14
> 
> i am seriously confused now



Yeah that's confusing. But all the website other than the loewe are legit websites. Maybe it was a typo on the Loewe website?

Are you afraid that the one you bought is fake?


----------



## Ana16kin

seahorseinstripes said:


> thanks so much
> i bought it used through a second hand reseller
> 
> this is the 24 x 10 x 15 i've seen from a website :
> http://www.lanecrawford.com/product...ther-bag/_/IOU515/product.lc#product-details3
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/puzzle-small-leather-shoulder-bag-709649.html?catref=category
> 
> these websites i believe are legit right?
> but there are called small puzzle as well
> 
> these are from neiman marcus titled as small puzzle 6.5"H x 9.5"W x 4"D which is 24 x 10 x 15 cm
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-id/L...ements%3D&eItemId=prod189530474&cmCat=product
> 
> and then there's this on nordstrom titled as mini puzzle but the size is 10"W x 6 1/2"H x 5 12"D
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/loewe-mini-puzzle-calfskin-leather-bag/4271939
> 
> and then there's this barneys puzzle
> titled as small with measurement 5.25"-6.50"H x 9.50"W x 4"D priced at $1,990
> http://www.barneys.com/product/loewe--22puzzle-22-small-shoulder-bag-504961166.html
> and another at barneys too titled as small with measurement 6.25"-7.50"H x 11"W x 5"D priced at $2,350
> http://www.barneys.com/product/loewe--22puzzle-22-small-shoulder-bag-504352303.html
> 
> 
> and there are those small puzzle from loewe.com and some other legit websites as well that's 25 x 17 x 14
> 
> i am seriously confused now





[emoji121]️[emoji121]️ this is from Reebonz Website..



[emoji121]️[emoji121]️ loewe website

I think maybe the loewe got it wrong? It's confusing.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Ana16kin said:


> View attachment 3549065
> 
> [emoji121]️[emoji121]️ this is from Reebonz Website..
> 
> View attachment 3549067
> 
> [emoji121]️[emoji121]️ loewe website
> 
> I think maybe the loewe got it wrong? It's confusing.



it is confusing right? 
so there are 5 sizes of puzzle?

the smaller small
the small
medium 
large
extra large 


i wanted to buy the small one and when i got mine it feels kinda strange, i've only seen them once or twice at the store and somehow mine feel a bit odd on the size, it feels smaller than when i tried it at the store
when i dig up deeper about the sizes online i read the measurement of the small is wider in depth and i realize why mine feels odd
i'm kinda worried if mine is real or not that's why i posted the papers and the date code here to see if you lovely girls can check yours and compare it with mine. the seller guaranteed authenticity or full refund though but it kinda pissed me off of this is not the small one and it's a 'mini' because i asked specifically for the small 

i mean when i tried this one it feels good to wear too, i'm expecting a medium in a month so maybe this smaller small is good anyway 
but i'm still confused if there really are 2 small sizes or not and why they are called small and not mini and small lol
the major size difference is the depth only though but it made much different on how the bag falls to me. mine is not as slouchy as the bigger small because the shorter depth hold the structure more


----------



## eckw

I recently bought a medium Loewe as well and I asked the Loewe SA about sizes and she told me there were 4 in total - small, medium, large and extra large (no top handle for xl). I don't think there is a mini size below the small one. But measurements posted on different sites might vary? I've seen that with other bags.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

eckw said:


> I recently bought a medium Loewe as well and I asked the Loewe SA about sizes and she told me there were 4 in total - small, medium, large and extra large (no top handle for xl). I don't think there is a mini size below the small one. But measurements posted on different sites might vary? I've seen that with other bags.



17 to 10 cm width is a big difference though, i'm sure they won't make that mistake in stating the measurement if it is the same size bag 
i asked loewe store here before and they say 4 sizes as well but i've had few SA like at LV or some other high end designer store name the same mistake

and there are those websites selling the smaller small size puzzle

i'm just literally confuse


----------



## Mariapia

eckw said:


> I recently bought a medium Loewe as well and I asked the Loewe SA about sizes and she told me there were 4 in total - small, medium, large and extra large (no top handle for xl). I don't think there is a mini size below the small one. But measurements posted on different sites might vary? I've seen that with other bags.


Yes! I have seen different measurements on different sites.
Best thing to do is email them and ask for information....


----------



## appsmartvn

I've got a couple of their bags but haven't use them for a while so perhaps it is time to take them out for a little walk....


----------



## MonsieurMode

Found these jawdropping pictures of the Making of a Hammock Bag.


----------



## MonsieurMode

All Loewe bags are assembled and cut in their factory on the outskirts of Madrid, unless it is being made of an exotic skin.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MonsieurMode said:


> All Loewe bags are assembled and cut in their factory on the outskirts of Madrid, unless it is being made of an exotic skin.
> View attachment 3552040
> 
> View attachment 3552042
> 
> View attachment 3552043
> View attachment 3552044
> View attachment 3552045



Thanks for sharing! I love the Hammock and I think it's a great design. I only wished the closures were a little more secure…


----------



## MonsieurMode

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I love the Hammock and I think it's a great design. I only wished the closures were a little more secure…



Totally! I actually there was a version that didn't have the "wings out" option and was the oblong shape but with a zipper!


----------



## Mariapia

MonsieurMode said:


> All Loewe bags are assembled and cut in their factory on the outskirts of Madrid, unless it is being made of an exotic skin.
> View attachment 3552040
> 
> View attachment 3552042
> 
> View attachment 3552043
> View attachment 3552044
> View attachment 3552045


That Hammock is a real beauty!


----------



## msgee19

jamiiejame said:


> View attachment 3548653
> 
> I've been buying a number of Loewe earrings and brooch. It's my first loewe leather good.
> I got the T pouch for 40% around $513 but got extra 10% because there is a small dent on a leather. How the T pouch holding up through time  And if I hang the pin, do you think it will chip the zipper off with use ? Thank u



Congratulations - what a beauty! I wanted to get this pouch too, but I had the same questions about how it would hold up over time ... hope someone who owns this can share some advice


----------



## seahorseinstripes

update on the small size puzzle
i went to loewe boutique today and turns out that mine is the same measurement with the small at the store. and the measurement of the width IS 10 cm. at least the way i measure it.
and i measured the medium and large and they are not the same as it stated at loewe website.
i'm emailing loewe website to confirm and ask about the measurement as well or how they measure the bag 



while i'm there. i caught this beauty and it's the one i have my eye on as i enter the boutique
welcoming the knot key ring


----------



## doni

Hi, does anyone here has the new T-clutch with a strap (detachable, to wear cross body). Or a mod shot, as I have not seen any yet. Thanks!


----------



## doni

Hi, does anyone here has the new T-clutch with a strap (detachable, to wear cross body). Or a mod shot, as I have not seen any yet. And the same for the Puzzle Pouch, also with detachable strap? I am gravitating between these two. I am a clutch person and I love the idea that I can wear these as a normal clutch, say for work, and they wear them cross body as I jump on the bike. Many thanks!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Loving this bicolor Hammock. Uploaded by Loewe on IG.


----------



## OneMoreDay

doni said:


> Hi, does anyone here has the new T-clutch with a strap (detachable, to wear cross body). Or a mod shot, as I have not seen any yet. And the same for the Puzzle Pouch, also with detachable strap? I am gravitating between these two. I am a clutch person and I love the idea that I can wear these as a normal clutch, say for work, and they wear them cross body as I jump on the bike. Many thanks!


I haven't been able to check them out in-store, but I like the versatility. I think the plain smooth leather would lay better against the body when worn crossbody compared to the embossed version below. It doesn't look like the strap is adjustable though. Edit: Just found out the strap is totally adjustable.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

OneMoreDay said:


> Loving this bicolor Hammock. Uploaded by Loewe on IG.
> View attachment 3554524



i LOVEEEE this!! both the hammock and the knot key ring.


----------



## Mariapia

OneMoreDay said:


> Loving this bicolor Hammock. Uploaded by Loewe on IG.
> View attachment 3554524


Wow!


----------



## barbee

OneMoreDay said:


> Loving this bicolor Hammock. Uploaded by Loewe on IG.
> View attachment 3554524


While I cannot see myself buying this, I think it is one beautiful bag.  The knot key ring is just perfect for it--so much more sophisticated than a large stuffed animal hanging from a bag(just my opinion!--not talking about the leather elephant, which in itself is a little work of art)


----------



## OneMoreDay

barbee said:


> While I cannot see myself buying this, I think it is one beautiful bag.  The knot key ring is just perfect for it--so much more sophisticated than a large stuffed animal hanging from a bag(just my opinion!--not talking about the leather elephant, which in itself is a little work of art)


Agreed. The Hammock is striking even if I probably won't end up getting one (never say never though). The Knot sets it off perfectly. Everything about this picture just sings.


----------



## Christofle

Just received Loewe sneakers for christmas and was impressed with the quality... and while browsing boxing day sales tonight I scored my first Loewe bag at 80% off.  I'm super psyched since apparently it is hand painted which is a pretty darn neat.


----------



## raspberrypink

Christofle said:


> Just received Loewe sneakers for christmas and was impressed with the quality... and while browsing boxing day sales tonight I scored my first Loewe bag at 80% off.  I'm super psyched since apparently it is hand painted which is a pretty darn neat.


80% OFF? Wow! That's insane! Congrats...you are so lucky! That's a beautiful piece! I'm envious....[emoji7]


----------



## Christofle

raspberrypink said:


> 80% OFF? Wow! That's insane! Congrats...you are so lucky! That's a beautiful piece! I'm envious....[emoji7]



They had an up to seventy percent off sale for boxing week with an additional 20% off for boxing day...needless to say the website keeps crashing. LOL

The sneakers were also 70% off so I'm thinking that Loewe isn't doing very well in Canada...I mean they have huge racks of discounted ready to wear.


----------



## raspberrypink

Christofle said:


> They had an up to seventy percent off sale for boxing week with an additional 20% off for boxing day...needless to say the website keeps crashing. LOL
> 
> The sneakers were also 70% off so I'm thinking that Loewe isn't doing very well in Canada...I mean they have huge racks of discounted ready to wear.


I'm not crazy about their ready to wear...but they have so many cute accessories that I've been eyeing but not buying cos of the price. If only I can score those elephant /panda coin pouches at 80% off..... I'll be buying all the different animals they have....


----------



## Christofle

raspberrypink said:


> I'm not crazy about their ready to wear...but they have so many cute accessories that I've been eyeing but not buying cos of the price. If only I can score those elephant /panda coin pouches at 80% off..... I'll be buying all the different animals they have....



Wouldn't be surprised if they get discounted that much in a couple of months considering the same website had a couple of Barcelona and Puzzle bags between 50 and 80% off. But they sold out FAST.


----------



## rict95

Christofle said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if they get discounted that much in a couple of months considering the same website had a couple of Barcelona and Puzzle bags between 50 and 80% off. But they sold out FAST.



That's such a good deal!! Do you mind sharing the website?


----------



## Christofle

rict95 said:


> That's such a good deal!! Do you mind sharing the website?



It is just Holt Renfrew's EStore. They don't post many items and they all get snapped up quickly so I sort or take a peek throughout the day.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Christofle said:


> Just received Loewe sneakers for christmas and was impressed with the quality... and while browsing boxing day sales tonight I scored my first Loewe bag at 80% off.  I'm super psyched since apparently it is hand painted which is a pretty darn neat.



major congrats!!! i love that print, i saw it the other day at the loewe store but it was only 40% sale so 80 is awesomeeeee


----------



## yunbean

after lusting over the Barcelona for some time, finally pulled the trigger today and ordered myself a medium black one! 
my first choice was the mink color one but the black one was on sale! 

now i can't stop grinning and smiling


----------



## doni

OneMoreDay said:


> I haven't been able to check them out in-store, but I like the versatility. I think the plain smooth leather would lay better against the body when worn crossbody compared to the embossed version below. It doesn't look like the strap is adjustable though. Edit: Just found out the strap is totally adjustable.


Thanks!


----------



## Jadpe

Never posted here (I'm a big fan of Céline) but somehow Loewe got my attention a couple of seasons back. I've tried the Puzzle bag but I didn't like it on myself. Last week I got the pink Elephant bag charm with 60% off  (yay!) and also a black T shopper with 60% off. 

I'm was looking for a shopper to carry my laptop, bottle of water, a magazine, notebook, some food and other essentials to work while commuting by train. I always wear a small cross body bag like a Céline Trio of Chanel WOC with me so the shopper would be for the bigger items I carry. 

What do you think of the T shopper? I love the logo pattern and it's so well made. But I also think it's a bit small so I'm on the fence. Here a pic from Norstrom for reference.


----------



## raspberrypink

Jadpe said:


> Never posted here (I'm a big fan of Céline) but somehow Loewe got my attention a couple of seasons back. I've tried the Puzzle bag but I didn't like it on myself. Last week I got the pink Elephant bag charm with 60% off  (yay!) and also a black T shopper with 60% off.
> 
> I'm was looking for a shopper to carry my laptop, bottle of water, a magazine, notebook, some food and other essentials to work while commuting by train. I always wear a small cross body bag like a Céline Trio of Chanel WOC with me so the shopper would be for the bigger items I carry.
> 
> What do you think of the T shopper? I love the logo pattern and it's so well made. But I also think it's a bit small so I'm on the fence. Here a pic from Norstrom for reference.


I would so love the elephant bag.... but only on discount as I find the price rather steep for something that's more trendy than classic. So...yes....I'm so envious of you for scoring one...haha.
And the T shopper? If it's on sale 60% off? Grab it I'd say. I love the print.....again at 60% off.... can't go wrong. Better than LV's neverfull right?


----------



## asterificious

Jadpe said:


> Never posted here (I'm a big fan of Céline) but somehow Loewe got my attention a couple of seasons back. I've tried the Puzzle bag but I didn't like it on myself. Last week I got the pink Elephant bag charm with 60% off  (yay!) and also a black T shopper with 60% off.
> 
> I'm was looking for a shopper to carry my laptop, bottle of water, a magazine, notebook, some food and other essentials to work while commuting by train. I always wear a small cross body bag like a Céline Trio of Chanel WOC with me so the shopper would be for the bigger items I carry.
> 
> What do you think of the T shopper? I love the logo pattern and it's so well made. But I also think it's a bit small so I'm on the fence. Here a pic from Norstrom for reference.



I personally prefer the east west shopper since its more unisex, but i think the T shopper would look nice if your style is quite feminine.

I also love their embossed logo. I have a briefcase and a T-pouch in this style. Somehow it doesnt feel as obnoxious as other brands' monogram print even though its practically covered in logos. Lol

This is my T-pouch in blue electric embossed logo


----------



## Jadpe

raspberrypink said:


> I would so love the elephant bag.... but only on discount as I find the price rather steep for something that's more trendy than classic. So...yes....I'm so envious of you for scoring one...haha.
> And the T shopper? If it's on sale 60% off? Grab it I'd say. I love the print.....again at 60% off.... can't go wrong. Better than LV's neverfull right?


It's indeed a better choice than the Neverfull since everyone is carrying that style. And it's 100% leather. I never would have paid full price for the elephant charm too but I couldn't resist buying it. Gotta love Boxing day!



asterificious said:


> I personally prefer the east west shopper since its more unisex, but i think the T shopper would look nice if your style is quite feminine.
> 
> I also love their embossed logo. I have a briefcase and a T-pouch in this style. Somehow it doesnt feel as obnoxious as other brands' monogram print even though its practically covered in logos. Lol
> 
> This is my T-pouch in blue electric embossed logo
> 
> View attachment 3559611


 It's the east west shopper! And yes, I feel the style isn't as obnoxious than most of the logo shoppers out there. It's much more understated and luxurious.

I think I'm going to keep it! Can't go wrong if you score something with 60% off


----------



## Monique1004

WINNIELAI63 said:


> hi i have a question do you guys perfer the loewe puzzle bag (small) or the celine belt bag. Cant decide which one to get!



I bought 2 different belt bags & either returned or sold. They were beautiful but didn't feel right. The wide bottom sticking out kind of bothered me. I just got Loewe medium puzzle & small knot bag. I love them. Very functional yet beautiful & luxury. It's my personal experience. You should really try them both in the store to see how you like them on yourself.


----------



## Monique1004

Excited to find Loewe thread! I'd like to share my beloved small knot in blue electric.


----------



## Christofle

Monique1004 said:


> Excited to find Loewe thread! I'd like to share my beloved small knot in blue electric.
> 
> View attachment 3559739


 
The leather looks so smoothy :O


----------



## raspberrypink

Monique1004 said:


> Excited to find Loewe thread! I'd like to share my beloved small knot in blue electric.
> 
> View attachment 3559739


Love the gorgeous colour! It's such a functional and beautiful bag!


----------



## raspberrypink

Jadpe said:


> It's indeed a better choice than the Neverfull since everyone is carrying that style. And it's 100% leather. I never would have paid full price for the elephant charm too but I couldn't resist buying it. Gotta love Boxing day!
> 
> It's the east west shopper! And yes, I feel the style isn't as obnoxious than most of the logo shoppers out there. It's much more understated and luxurious.
> 
> I think I'm going to keep it! Can't go wrong if you score something with 60% off [emoji14]


Yay! Mod shots please! Let me drool over your elephant bag and t shopper! I wish we have such discounts here [emoji26]


----------



## raspberrypink

yunbean said:


> after lusting over the Barcelona for some time, finally pulled the trigger today and ordered myself a medium black one!
> my first choice was the mink color one but the black one was on sale!
> 
> now i can't stop grinning and smiling


Congrats! How much was the discount? You guys are so lucky to have discounts over loewe.... 
Mod shots please!


----------



## barbee

Monique1004 said:


> Excited to find Loewe thread! I'd like to share my beloved small knot in blue electric.
> 
> View attachment 3559739


Monique, I have periodically thought about a Loewe bag, and your electric blue Flamenco has really drawn me in!  It is the most beautiful color!  Do you know whether it is nappa or calfskin?  I noticed there are different leathers, which seems to affect the price. Thanks!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

yunbean said:


> after lusting over the Barcelona for some time, finally pulled the trigger today and ordered myself a medium black one!
> my first choice was the mink color one but the black one was on sale!
> 
> now i can't stop grinning and smiling



congratulation!!! i just love sale items LOL don't remember how many times i pick a colour based on which one on sale 




Jadpe said:


> Never posted here (I'm a big fan of Céline) but somehow Loewe got my attention a couple of seasons back. I've tried the Puzzle bag but I didn't like it on myself. Last week I got the pink Elephant bag charm with 60% off  (yay!) and also a black T shopper with 60% off.
> 
> I'm was looking for a shopper to carry my laptop, bottle of water, a magazine, notebook, some food and other essentials to work while commuting by train. I always wear a small cross body bag like a Céline Trio of Chanel WOC with me so the shopper would be for the bigger items I carry.
> 
> What do you think of the T shopper? I love the logo pattern and it's so well made. But I also think it's a bit small so I'm on the fence. Here a pic from Norstrom for reference.



wow the elephant charm for 60% ? there's too many happy discount story here i got jealous 
t shopper for 60% is never a bad choice. i never tried it on myself though so i don;t know if the think shoulder strap will hurt or not if carrying heavy items such as laptop and other stuff. it looks bigger than LV neverful but still quite thin





Monique1004 said:


> Excited to find Loewe thread! I'd like to share my beloved small knot in blue electric.
> 
> View attachment 3559739



congratulation  the leather looks so luscious !!


----------



## Jadpe

A quick snap of my Elephant bag charm and T shopper. Both with 60% off.

I love the quirky design of the Elephant bag charm, but ALL my bags are GHW and the key ring is vert small so It only works with a thin leather strap or chain. Here it is with my black Céline Trio.


----------



## raspberrypink

Jadpe said:


> A quick snap of my Elephant bag charm and T shopper. Both with 60% off.
> 
> I love the quirky design of the Elephant bag charm, but ALL my bags are GHW and the key ring is vert small so It only works with a thin leather strap or chain. Here it is with my black Céline Trio.
> View attachment 3560731
> View attachment 3560732


Oooh I really love the elephant charm! Such a vibrant colour too... so envious!  Qn : would you actually keep  coins in it? 
The tshopper looks really good with the different tone of interior. You are so lucky to score one with such huge discounts! Enjoy your bag and charm!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Jadpe said:


> A quick snap of my Elephant bag charm and T shopper. Both with 60% off.
> 
> I love the quirky design of the Elephant bag charm, but ALL my bags are GHW and the key ring is vert small so It only works with a thin leather strap or chain. Here it is with my black Céline Trio.
> View attachment 3560731
> View attachment 3560732




LOVE LOVE LOVE em, especially the pink elephant


----------



## Christofle

Is it Spring yet? Good bye snow


----------



## asterificious

Christofle said:


> Is it Spring yet? Good bye snow



LOVE that sneakers!!


----------



## Monique1004

Christofle said:


> The leather looks so smoothy :O



Often I see my kids love touching my bag since it's so smooth & they love the feeling. 



barbee said:


> Monique, I have periodically thought about a Loewe bag, and your electric blue Flamenco has really drawn me in!  It is the most beautiful color!  Do you know whether it is nappa or calfskin?  I noticed there are different leathers, which seems to affect the price. Thanks!


I believe it's lamb skin nappa leather. I've only seen the knot bag in nappa leather & velvet so far. Maybe because they are not that popular in US. It's my go to bag right now. I'm also considering the velvet version as well since I love it so much!


----------



## viviansai

Monique1004 said:


> Excited to find Loewe thread! I'd like to share my beloved small knot in blue electric.
> 
> View attachment 3559739


I love this bag(and size) and have been considering to add that to my collection. Would you mind to share pictures of the bag on you? There is no Loewe store near me and I am not sure how this size will look on me.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Monique1004 said:


> Often I see my kids love touching my bag since it's so smooth & they love the feeling.
> 
> 
> I believe it's lamb skin nappa leather. I've only seen the knot bag in nappa leather & velvet so far. Maybe because they are not that popular in US. It's my go to bag right now. I'm also considering the velvet version as well since I love it so much!



It soooo beautiful! Do you find that it scratches more easily because of how smooth it is?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Christofle said:


> Is it Spring yet? Good bye snow



LOVE Em !!


----------



## Monique1004

viviansai said:


> I love this bag(and size) and have been considering to add that to my collection. Would you mind to share pictures of the bag on you? There is no Loewe store near me and I am not sure how this size will look on me.



Here it is. I'm 5'4" & 117lb. I mostly wear it as a shoulder bag with the shortest length but you can also wear it as a crossbody as well. I find the size to be perfect & light. I don't carry big bags any more.


----------



## Monique1004

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It soooo beautiful! Do you find that it scratches more easily because of how smooth it is?



I don't really baby my bags so I carry & leave it everywhere. I don't think it's more prone to scratches. The scratches don't look bad & not that noticeable since it's slouchy style.


----------



## asterificious

Monique1004 said:


> Here it is. I'm 5'4" & 117lb. I mostly wear it as a shoulder bag with the shortest length but you can also wear it as a crossbody as well. I find the size to be perfect & light. I don't carry big bags any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562690



Looks great on you! And the charm is a perfect match too [emoji7]


----------



## asterificious

Traveling with my amazona 24h


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello all, I need some helpe with making a choice on my first Loewe please.
I was determined to get a Loewe in the sales so kept my eye out as I know they don't often go into seasonal reductions. Alas I ended up with three but can only keep one. I have already ruled out a small knot in blue as the leather is so soft I would be afraid to take it out and be worried about my worst nightmare....scuffed corners.
So that leaves me the following choice
1 Barcelona tote in red. Very rare style bright colour and gorgeous but possible annoying closure. Loads of room and shoulde strap, wide opening although easy to get into IMO

2 medium black puzzle zips. Ultra cool, versatile and multi carry options. Closes securely but maybe harder to access contents.

The bag is for weekend and after work casual. I carry a fair amount but would fit in either. Sale price about same for both. I can keep one. Which! Please help . Pics attached


----------



## asterificious

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello all, I need some helpe with making a choice on my first Loewe please.
> I was determined to get a Loewe in the sales so kept my eye out as I know they don't often go into seasonal reductions. Alas I ended up with three but can only keep one. I have already ruled out a small knot in blue as the leather is so soft I would be afraid to take it out and be worried about my worst nightmare....scuffed corners.
> So that leaves me the following choice
> 1 Barcelona tote in red. Very rare style bright colour and gorgeous but possible annoying closure. Loads of room and shoulde strap, wide opening although easy to get into IMO
> 
> 2 medium black puzzle zips. Ultra cool, versatile and multi carry options. Closes securely but maybe harder to access contents.
> 
> The bag is for weekend and after work casual. I carry a fair amount but would fit in either. Sale price about same for both. I can keep one. Which! Please help . Pics attached



It depends on your style. But for me. I would go fur the puzzle. Very edgy and chic. Plus I love how it is still recognizable but not over saturated. 

The barcelona tote is so unique and the red looks beautiful for going out in the evening but maybe too formal for my taste. 

Good luck


----------



## bellebellebelle19

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello all, I need some helpe with making a choice on my first Loewe please.
> I was determined to get a Loewe in the sales so kept my eye out as I know they don't often go into seasonal reductions. Alas I ended up with three but can only keep one. I have already ruled out a small knot in blue as the leather is so soft I would be afraid to take it out and be worried about my worst nightmare....scuffed corners.
> So that leaves me the following choice
> 1 Barcelona tote in red. Very rare style bright colour and gorgeous but possible annoying closure. Loads of room and shoulde strap, wide opening although easy to get into IMO
> 
> 2 medium black puzzle zips. Ultra cool, versatile and multi carry options. Closes securely but maybe harder to access contents.
> 
> The bag is for weekend and after work casual. I carry a fair amount but would fit in either. Sale price about same for both. I can keep one. Which! Please help . Pics attached



I would also vote the black puzzle if you want more casual! I do think the red Barcelona is gorgeous but more formal with the structure. I think it would make a better work bag! Love both styles though and I'm sure you'd be so happy with whichever you chose!


----------



## Ana16kin

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello all, I need some helpe with making a choice on my first Loewe please.
> I was determined to get a Loewe in the sales so kept my eye out as I know they don't often go into seasonal reductions. Alas I ended up with three but can only keep one. I have already ruled out a small knot in blue as the leather is so soft I would be afraid to take it out and be worried about my worst nightmare....scuffed corners.
> So that leaves me the following choice
> 1 Barcelona tote in red. Very rare style bright colour and gorgeous but possible annoying closure. Loads of room and shoulde strap, wide opening although easy to get into IMO
> 
> 2 medium black puzzle zips. Ultra cool, versatile and multi carry options. Closes securely but maybe harder to access contents.
> 
> The bag is for weekend and after work casual. I carry a fair amount but would fit in either. Sale price about same for both. I can keep one. Which! Please help . Pics attached




I would choose the Puzzle Bag. Because i really love my Puzzle. For me it's easy to access my stuff, never had a problem about it. I love how cool and unique looking it is. And of course the leather is amazing. Not as soft as the flamenco.


----------



## Christofle

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello all, I need some helpe with making a choice on my first Loewe please.
> I was determined to get a Loewe in the sales so kept my eye out as I know they don't often go into seasonal reductions. Alas I ended up with three but can only keep one. I have already ruled out a small knot in blue as the leather is so soft I would be afraid to take it out and be worried about my worst nightmare....scuffed corners.
> So that leaves me the following choice
> 1 Barcelona tote in red. Very rare style bright colour and gorgeous but possible annoying closure. Loads of room and shoulde strap, wide opening although easy to get into IMO
> 
> 2 medium black puzzle zips. Ultra cool, versatile and multi carry options. Closes securely but maybe harder to access contents.
> 
> The bag is for weekend and after work casual. I carry a fair amount but would fit in either. Sale price about same for both. I can keep one. Which! Please help . Pics attached



Without  a doubt the Barcelona tote, it is simply GORGEOUS and could be quite versatile.


----------



## raspberrypink

asterificious said:


> Traveling with my amazona 24h
> 
> View attachment 3563112


You look amazing and the bag is quite handsome too!


----------



## raspberrypink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello all, I need some helpe with making a choice on my first Loewe please.
> I was determined to get a Loewe in the sales so kept my eye out as I know they don't often go into seasonal reductions. Alas I ended up with three but can only keep one. I have already ruled out a small knot in blue as the leather is so soft I would be afraid to take it out and be worried about my worst nightmare....scuffed corners.
> So that leaves me the following choice
> 1 Barcelona tote in red. Very rare style bright colour and gorgeous but possible annoying closure. Loads of room and shoulde strap, wide opening although easy to get into IMO
> 
> 2 medium black puzzle zips. Ultra cool, versatile and multi carry options. Closes securely but maybe harder to access contents.
> 
> The bag is for weekend and after work casual. I carry a fair amount but would fit in either. Sale price about same for both. I can keep one. Which! Please help . Pics attached


The puzzle bag for sure! I love mine so much and it's easy to get in and out of. Sometimes I don't even need to zip and the flap provides a semi secure coverage. And your black with zip is ultra cool! I love it. I have the tan and if I had the chance to grab this black with zip... I would have in a heartbeat!


----------



## Monique1004

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello all, I need some helpe with making a choice on my first Loewe please.
> I was determined to get a Loewe in the sales so kept my eye out as I know they don't often go into seasonal reductions. Alas I ended up with three but can only keep one. I have already ruled out a small knot in blue as the leather is so soft I would be afraid to take it out and be worried about my worst nightmare....scuffed corners.
> So that leaves me the following choice
> 1 Barcelona tote in red. Very rare style bright colour and gorgeous but possible annoying closure. Loads of room and shoulde strap, wide opening although easy to get into IMO
> 
> 2 medium black puzzle zips. Ultra cool, versatile and multi carry options. Closes securely but maybe harder to access contents.
> 
> The bag is for weekend and after work casual. I carry a fair amount but would fit in either. Sale price about same for both. I can keep one. Which! Please help . Pics attached



+1 for puzzle, especially as a weekend casual bag. That one is extra cool with the zippers.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Thanks for all your replies. I can always rely on tPF family to help with these tough decisions. I am going towards puzzle and will post pics once my final decision. Have a lovely day


----------



## raspberrypink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I can always rely on tPF family to help with these tough decisions. I am going towards puzzle and will post pics once my final decision. Have a lovely day


Yay! I'm actually happy for you! Pls post some mod shots! I've always love seeing beautiful bags on other people.


----------



## Ana16kin

Using one of my Favorite Bag! The Old Model Flamenco with the Tassel. In the Mink Color. I have it for 2 years now. It's aging well. I don't baby it that much. The leather is still buttery [emoji173]


----------



## moi et mes sacs

raspberrypink said:


> Yay! I'm actually happy for you! Pls post some mod shots! I've always love seeing beautiful bags on other people.


Thank you. On a different note, I tried to quote all the original replies including your but after almost 10 years and over 9000 posts I still couldn't do it! 
Thanks again


----------



## raspberrypink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thank you. On a different note, I tried to quote all the original replies including your but after almost 10 years and over 9000 posts I still couldn't do it!
> Thanks again


Oh.... you just tap on those messages you want to reply to.... they will highlight in blue.... then at the top right hand corner click the multiple rectangles ... 
[emoji6]


----------



## yunbean

Monique1004 said:


> Here it is. I'm 5'4" & 117lb. I mostly wear it as a shoulder bag with the shortest length but you can also wear it as a crossbody as well. I find the size to be perfect & light. I don't carry big bags any more.



Such a gorgeous bag on you. now it's on my wishlist 
how much can you actually fit in the small? and could you do a crossbody mod shot please?


----------



## aritziababe

Anyone owns the Barcelona? Been eyeing on this! Would love to see more modelling pics n get more reviews from here. This bag reminds me of Celine box


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ana16kin said:


> View attachment 3563842
> 
> 
> Using one of my Favorite Bag! The Old Model Flamenco with the Tassel. In the Mink Color. I have it for 2 years now. It's aging well. I don't baby it that much. The leather is still buttery [emoji173]



Never considered the Flamenco before - I am so obsessed with the innovative shapes of the Hammock and Puzzle, but WOW everyone's Flamenco looks so gorgeous and beautiful! That leather! Love yours so much too!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

raspberrypink said:


> Oh.... you just tap on those messages you want to reply to.... they will highlight in blue.... then at the top right hand corner click the multiple rectangles ...
> [emoji6]


Thanks I will try again


----------



## yunbean

Here's my reveal of my new and first Loewe purchase!! This one is the medium size in black calf leather.


----------



## yunbean

aritziababe said:


> Anyone owns the Barcelona? Been eyeing on this! Would love to see more modelling pics n get more reviews from here. This bag reminds me of Celine box



It is almost like the Celine box except box leather is super luxurious and smells like heaven. The inside compartments are different too. What I really appreciate about the Barcelona is the adjustable strap and multiple lengths you can fix it to. Barcelona is also lighter compared Celine box!


----------



## aritziababe

yunbean said:


> Here's my reveal of my new and first Loewe purchase!! This one is the medium size in black calf leather.
> 
> View attachment 3564547



Omg! This is exactly what I wanted!!! The size and color! Thank you for the input. You should do some mod shot! I hope this style will remain a classic just like Celine box. Thanks so much for posting


----------



## OneMoreDay

Loewe Visual Concept Jan 2017. Denim Amazona? Can it be?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Orand Puipunthavong (Orande), VP of PP Group (Thailand distributor of Loewe, Celine, Emilio Pucci, Givenchy, Longchamp, Roger Vivier, Tory Burch). Great ambassador for Loewe.


----------



## aritziababe

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Never considered the Flamenco before - I am so obsessed with the innovative shapes of the Hammock and Puzzle, but WOW everyone's Flamenco looks so gorgeous and beautiful! That leather! Love yours so much too!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Another Loewe Visual Concept for Jan 2017.


----------



## Christofle

Just missed out on a calfskin barcelona bag for 600$ Canadian  ...guess I didn't click fast.


----------



## aritziababe

Christofle said:


> Just missed out on a calfskin barcelona bag for 600$ Canadian  ...guess I didn't click fast.



What!!! $600!!!! Which site????


----------



## Christofle

aritziababe said:


> What!!! $600!!!! Which site????



The Holt renfrew online store it was discounted to a thousand with an extra 40% off. But it's all sold out already


----------



## aritziababe

Christofle said:


> The Holt renfrew online store it was discounted to a thousand with an extra 40% off. But it's all sold out already



I just texted my SA @ Holts and it was only the Leopard print that was marked down not the solid black color.


----------



## Christofle

aritziababe said:


> I just texted my SA @ Holts and it was only the Leopard print that was marked down not the solid black color.



Indeed the only solid colour on sale was an red and that was during the boxing presale.


----------



## msgee19

Hi friends ... does anyone own the Loewe Hammock? I've been eyeing the smaller version, but haven't found a store in Toronto, Canada that sells it ... I want to order online but am having trouble picturing the size. What does it fit? Can someone share a model pic (I'm around 166cm)? Thanks so much


----------



## Christofle

msgee19 said:


> Hi friends ... does anyone own the Loewe Hammock? I've been eyeing the smaller version, but haven't found a store in Toronto, Canada that sells it ... I want to order online but am having trouble picturing the size. What does it fit? Can someone share a model pic (I'm around 166cm)? Thanks so much



Check out the barneys website they have detailed pictures.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Available at Nordstrom. 
*LOEWE*
*Amazona Woven Denim & Leather Satchel*
$3,750.00
Item #5281190


----------



## aritziababe

Sharing my 2 most recent purchase. My little Loewe family


----------



## barbee

aritziababe said:


> View attachment 3566882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my 2 most recent purchase. My little Loewe family


Such a great little family!!!!!


----------



## aritziababe

barbee said:


> Such a great little family!!!!!


Thank you barbee


----------



## OneMoreDay

Barneys now has the SS17 Leather Zipper Bags for Pre-Order. The caramel coloured suede interior is divine with each different colour. I am in Loewe!

*LOEWE*
*Zipper Bag*
$2,950.00
Style # 504961174





Handcrafted in Spain of beige grained leather, LOEWE's Zipper bag is styled with three interior compartments, each securing with a zip closure.

Signature stylized Anagram logo stamped at top.
Protective metal feet. White topstitching.
Polished goldtone hardware.
Lined with camel-hued suede. Slip pocket at front interior.
Flat leather handles. Detachable, adjustable flat leather strap.
Two-way top zip closure at front and back compartments. Top zip closure at central compartment. Hook-and-bar closure at front compartment interior.
8.5" height x 11.5" width x 8.0" depth (approximately).
6" handle drop, 19" to 22" strap drop (approximately).
Available in *Sand (beige)*.
Made in Italy.


----------



## OneMoreDay

My personal favourite. 
*LOEWE*
*Zipper Bag*
$2,950.00
Style # 504961176





Handcrafted in Spain of indigo grained leather, LOEWE's Zipper bag is styled with three interior compartments, each securing with a zip closure.

Signature stylized Anagram logo stamped at top.
Protective metal feet. White topstitching.
Polished goldtone hardware.
Lined with camel-hued suede. Slip pocket at front interior.
Flat leather handles. Detachable, adjustable flat leather strap.
Two-way top zip closure at front and back compartments. Top zip closure at central compartment. Hook-and-bar closure at front compartment interior.
8.5" height x 11.5" width x 8.0" depth (approximately).
6" handle drop, 19" to 22" strap drop (approximately).
Available in *Indigo*.
Made in Italy.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Classic black.
*LOEWE*
*Zipper Bag*
$2,950.00
Style # 504961172





Handcrafted in Spain of black grained leather, LOEWE's Zipper bag is styled with three interior compartments, each securing with a zip closure.

Signature stylized Anagram logo stamped at top.
Protective metal feet. White topstitching.
Polished goldtone hardware.
Lined with camel-hued suede. Slip pocket at front interior.
Flat leather handles. Detachable, adjustable flat leather strap.
Two-way top zip closure at front and back compartments. Top zip closure at central compartment. Hook-and-bar closure at front compartment interior.
8.5" height x 11.5" width x 8.0" depth (approximately).
6" handle drop, 19" to 22" strap drop (approximately).
Available in *Black*.
Made in Italy.


----------



## Christofle

Am I the only one confused by handcrafted in Spain with made in Italy at the bottom.


----------



## OneMoreDay

New twist on the Flamenco Knot. Also available at Barney's.
*LOEWE*
*Flamenco Knot Small Bag*
$1,990.00
Style # 504961142





Crafted of light blue crinkled nappa leather, LOEWE's Flamenco Knot small bag is styled with an oversized knotted dual-drawcord closure.

Signature stylized Anagram logo stamped at topline.
Polished goldtone hardware.
Lined with beige herringbone fabric. Slip pocket at interior.
Adjustable flat leather strap.
Oversized knotted dual-drawcord closure at topline. Magnetic closure at interior topline.
9.5" height x 9.0" width x 4.0" depth (approximately).
10" to 20" strap drop (approximately).
Available in *Light Blue*.
Made in Spain.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Also available in black.
*LOEWE*
*Flamenco Knot Bag*
$2,450.00
Style # 504961140





Crafted of black crinkled nappa leather, LOEWE's Flamenco Knot bag is styled with a metal-embellished oversized knotted dual-drawcord closure.

Signature stylized Anagram logo stamped at topline.
Polished goldtone hardware.
Lined with black herringbone fabric. Zip pocket and snap slip pocket at interior.
Adjustable flat leather strap.
Oversized knotted dual-drawcord closure at topline. Magnetic closure at interior topline.
11.0" height x 10.0" width x 4.5" depth (approximately).
7" to 19" strap drop (approximately).
Available in Black.
Made in Spain.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Christofle said:


> Am I the only one confused by handcrafted in Spain with made in Italy at the bottom.


Probably a mistake. The canvas version (now out of stock) is described as "handmade in Spain" and listed as "Made in Spain" here: http://www.barneys.com/product/loewe-zipper-bag-504811374.html .


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thank you for sharing!! These are so gorgeous. I love everything Loewe does.


----------



## barbee

Well, I ordered the elephant change purse, from Selfridges.  Better price.  It's so cute, but, will it fit in any of my bags? I may need the Flamenco Knot bag for it.
I hope it will not be my glorified adult stuffed animal--stuffed with coins, I suppose.


----------



## fatcat2523

Not a bag but my 1st Loewe item


Love the leather quality


----------



## fishyxpisces13

msgee19 said:


> Hi friends ... does anyone own the Loewe Hammock? I've been eyeing the smaller version, but haven't found a store in Toronto, Canada that sells it ... I want to order online but am having trouble picturing the size. What does it fit? Can someone share a model pic (I'm around 166cm)? Thanks so much



My friend tried on the hammock at Saks and sent me these photos. Almost certain this is the small size. She's 5'5" which should be around the same height as you are. 

The strap looks a little long on her but can be adjusted to a shorter length.


----------



## aritziababe

fishyxpisces13 said:


> My friend tried on the hammock at Saks and sent me these photos. Almost certain this is the small size. She's 5'5" which should be around the same height as you are.
> 
> The strap looks a little long on her but can be adjusted to a shorter length.



I love the color! Loewe is gaining popularity


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Does anyone know if the prices for Loewe are cheaper in Spain? Or are they the same throughout Europe? 

A friend of mine purchased a bag in Spain for much less than it was priced in France, but I'm pretty sure this was around 2010/2011 before they started revamping their distribution and designs.


----------



## MonsieurMode

fatcat2523 said:


> Not a bag but my 1st Loewe item
> View attachment 3568207
> 
> Love the leather quality



Will you use it for coins or headphones?!


----------



## Mariapia

fishyxpisces13 said:


> Does anyone know if the prices for Loewe are cheaper in Spain? Or are they the same throughout Europe?
> 
> A friend of mine purchased a bag in Spain for much less than it was priced in France, but I'm pretty sure this was around 2010/2011 before they started revamping their distribution and designs.


I think the prices are the same in the euro zone.


----------



## aritziababe

For those who owns the Barcelona. Is there a serial number inside the bag? I can't seem to find one on mine. Thanks


----------



## fatcat2523

MonsieurMode said:


> Will you use it for coins or headphones?!



For coin


----------



## Monique1004

yunbean said:


> Such a gorgeous bag on you. now it's on my wishlist
> how much can you actually fit in the small? and could you do a crossbody mod shot please?



Sorry, it took a while for someone to take picture of me.  Here it is! One with shortest strap & the longest as a crossbody. Also what I usually carry in my Small knot bag. I don't carry cosmetic bag but small one would fit in as well.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Monique1004 said:


> Sorry, it took a while for someone to take picture of me.  Here it is! One with shortest strap & the longest as a crossbody. Also what I usually carry in my Small knot bag. I don't carry cosmetic bag but small one would fit in as well.
> 
> View attachment 3569046
> View attachment 3569047
> View attachment 3569048
> View attachment 3569049



You have honestly got me seriously, seriously hooked on this bag. [emoji7]


----------



## raspberrypink

Monique1004 said:


> Sorry, it took a while for someone to take picture of me.  Here it is! One with shortest strap & the longest as a crossbody. Also what I usually carry in my Small knot bag. I don't carry cosmetic bag but small one would fit in as well.
> 
> View attachment 3569046
> View attachment 3569047
> View attachment 3569048
> View attachment 3569049


Such a gorgeous bag and it looks so good on you!  [emoji173][emoji173][emoji180]


----------



## Monique1004

raspberrypink said:


> Such a gorgeous bag and it looks so good on you!  [emoji173][emoji173][emoji180]





bellebellebelle19 said:


> You have honestly got me seriously, seriously hooked on this bag. [emoji7]



Thank you for the nice compliments! It is one of my favorites these days.


----------



## Piarpreet

Ana16kin said:


> View attachment 3563842
> 
> 
> Using one of my Favorite Bag! The Old Model Flamenco with the Tassel. In the Mink Color. I have it for 2 years now. It's aging well. I don't baby it that much. The leather is still buttery [emoji173]



Love the tassels much more than the knot. Too contemporary/modern for me.


----------



## Ana16kin

Piarpreet said:


> Love the tassels much more than the knot. Too contemporary/modern for me.



Same Here..My mom has the knot one, it's bigger and longer. 

I like the classic style of the tassels..And i kinda miss the old Loewe bags design..Hopefully someday the old style will come back [emoji16].


----------



## Monique1004

It's funny. I was never interested in Loewe bags until recently. I love the modern design of Jonathan Anderson.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

A bag Loewe shared on its Instagram. I believe it's new, but I can't say for sure! I'm not sure I love it as much as other designs, but that's just a first impression. The dip dye is cool!


----------



## Christofle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> View attachment 3571676
> 
> A bag Loewe shared on its Instagram. I believe it's new, but I can't say for sure! I'm not sure I love it as much as other designs, but that's just a first impression. The dip dye is cool!



I would jump through a blazing fire for an Anton messenger bag in that dipped finishing.


----------



## raspberrypink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> View attachment 3571676
> 
> A bag Loewe shared on its Instagram. I believe it's new, but I can't say for sure! I'm not sure I love it as much as other designs, but that's just a first impression. The dip dye is cool!


Thanks for sharing. This bag reminds me of those baskets you bring for fishing by the river.... [emoji226] [emoji226] [emoji226]


----------



## barbee

Monique1004 said:


> Sorry, it took a while for someone to take picture of me.  Here it is! One with shortest strap & the longest as a crossbody. Also what I usually carry in my Small knot bag. I don't carry cosmetic bag but small one would fit in as well.
> 
> View attachment 3569046
> View attachment 3569047
> View attachment 3569048
> View attachment 3569049


Monique, I need your help!  I am in the US, and purchased a Flamenco knot bag from Saks on line.  They had a 20% off promotion, and based on the measurements listed, it should have been a medium.  It arrived today, and was obviously a small.  Even the box, from Loewe, said small.  It is the electric blue(like yours) with a purple leather interior, all the way inside on the side with the zipper compartment, and fabric on half of the other side interior, if that makes sense.  After analyzing the Loewe web site, I think I understand why this "small" cost more than the other "smalls" --due to the interior.  Now, it may work for me, but I cannot adjust the strap!  The small ball goes through the hole on the strap, and there is a very tiny slit connected to the hole.  I am afraid I am going to hurt the bag, trying to get the ball through, so I can adjust the length to see if it will work as a shoulder bag.  Did you have difficulty at first?  Is there a trick?  Or do I just send back?
Anyone else with this bag, regardless of size, feel free to chime in on the strap adjustment.  I hate to do damage, in case I send back.  
Thanks!


----------



## pfs123

aritziababe said:


> For those who owns the Barcelona. Is there a serial number inside the bag? I can't seem to find one on mine. Thanks



that's no serial number on mine.


----------



## aritziababe

pfs123 said:


> that's no serial number on mine.


Thanks for checking


----------



## Monique1004

barbee said:


> Monique, I need your help!  I am in the US, and purchased a Flamenco knot bag from Saks on line.  They had a 20% off promotion, and based on the measurements listed, it should have been a medium.  It arrived today, and was obviously a small.  Even the box, from Loewe, said small.  It is the electric blue(like yours) with a purple leather interior, all the way inside on the side with the zipper compartment, and fabric on half of the other side interior, if that makes sense.  After analyzing the Loewe web site, I think I understand why this "small" cost more than the other "smalls" --due to the interior.  Now, it may work for me, but I cannot adjust the strap!  The small ball goes through the hole on the strap, and there is a very tiny slit connected to the hole.  I am afraid I am going to hurt the bag, trying to get the ball through, so I can adjust the length to see if it will work as a shoulder bag.  Did you have difficulty at first?  Is there a trick?  Or do I just send back?
> Anyone else with this bag, regardless of size, feel free to chime in on the strap adjustment.  I hate to do damage, in case I send back.
> Thanks!



You must have gotten the new special dual color edition one. That's probably why it costs more. Mine is the single color one & has the plain canvas interior. Your knot also supposed to have metal parts as well. 



The wholes on the strap are kind of stiff at first & you have push it hard until the ball pops. The leather snaps back to its place as soon as the ball part goes through. 




Anyway, You should only keep the bag if you love it. All the bags that I wasn't sure about always ended either being sold or getting dusted in the closet.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello puzzle owners. Quick question. Do you find the puzzle opening narrow? Do you scratch your hand on the zip when you reach inside? Thanks


----------



## raspberrypink

Monique1004 said:


> You must have gotten the new special dual color edition one. That's probably why it costs more. Mine is the single color one & has the plain canvas interior. Your knot also supposed to have metal parts as well.
> View attachment 3572972
> 
> 
> The wholes on the strap are kind of stiff at first & you have push it hard until the ball pops. The leather snaps back to its place as soon as the ball part goes through.
> View attachment 3572974
> View attachment 3572975
> 
> 
> Anyway, You should only keep the bag if you love it. All the bags that I wasn't sure about always ended either being sold or getting dusted in the closet.


Ooo I love this version with purple interior! It makes it so unique and has a twist to it. Plus the metal ring on the knot.... love ![emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]
 Qn : is this actually a functional drawstring bag? Can you adjust the closure?


----------



## raspberrypink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello puzzle owners. Quick question. Do you find the puzzle opening narrow? Do you scratch your hand on the zip when you reach inside? Thanks


It depends on the size you have..... 
Puzzle small (length 24cm), the opening is quite tight and when I tried it, it does scratch my hand and also putting things in/out is not so smooth and requires some maneuvering. 
The Puzzle (length 28cm) is perfect in size imo. Getting in and out is easy breezy, plus I can leave the zip open and the flap provides some coverage...
Hope this helps.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

raspberrypink said:


> It depends on the size you have.....
> Puzzle small (length 24cm), the opening is quite tight and when I tried it, it does scratch my hand and also putting things in/out is not so smooth and requires some maneuvering.
> The Puzzle (length 28cm) is perfect in size imo. Getting in and out is easy breezy, plus I can leave the zip open and the flap provides some coverage...
> Hope this helps.


Yes thanks very much this does help. I am getting the black puzzle zips which I was informed only comes in medium. Presumably that's the second one you talked about. The small looks so cute in pics though! Do you have both?


----------



## raspberrypink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Yes thanks very much this does help. I am getting the black puzzle zips which I was informed only comes in medium. Presumably that's the second one you talked about. The small looks so cute in pics though! Do you have both?


Ooo I love that black one with zips! It's so rock chic. I bought mine much earlier on before the zips one came out....mine is in tan colour...I have only one and I find the small one doesn't suit my frame very well. I usually don't buy similar bags so now I can only drool over other's. But I still love mine so much. Pls post mod shots when u get it ok? 

One thing I realised about puzzle...which is great.... I love my bags looking pristine and new. When after using the Puzzle consecutively for a few days the leather will tend to look a bit "sagged".... which I will then put stuffings to fill it up exactly.... not overstuffed which will stretch it, not under.. which will sag during storage.... and after a few days the bag will resume it's original shape! Which I'm very happy with. It really is a wonderful bag.


----------



## barbee

Monique1004 said:


> You must have gotten the new special dual color edition one. That's probably why it costs more. Mine is the single color one & has the plain canvas interior. Your knot also supposed to have metal parts as well.
> View attachment 3572972
> 
> 
> The wholes on the strap are kind of stiff at first & you have push it hard until the ball pops. The leather snaps back to its place as soon as the ball part goes through.
> View attachment 3572974
> View attachment 3572975
> 
> 
> Anyway, You should only keep the bag if you love it. All the bags that I wasn't sure about always ended either being sold or getting dusted in the closet.


Thanks for your help.I did figure it out finally!  It is perfect, with the option of different lengths.  Although the bag is small, I now use small bags for the most part.  I can easily fit my small wallet, make up bag, phone, and phone very easily.  The leather is buttery soft and the electric blue is a color I don't have.  So I see no reason to return it. I have had large "hobo" bags in the past and everything sinks to the bottom, in a dark hole.  Since this bag is smaller, my items are visible and stay in place--haha-at least practicing with it.  
I also like the idea of a bag not in the mainstream of what everyone else has.  I have only seen one Loewe IRL, as I am in a small town in the south.


----------



## barbee

raspberrypink said:


> Ooo I love this version with purple interior! It makes it so unique and has a twist to it. Plus the metal ring on the knot.... love ![emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]
> Qn : is this actually a functional drawstring bag? Can you adjust the closure?


Yes, the purple interior is beautiful!  And yes, it is a functional drawstring closure. However, since there is a magnetic closure, it seems there is no need to use the drawstring for safety, just for looks.


----------



## raspberrypink

barbee said:


> Yes, the purple interior is beautiful!  And yes, it is a functional drawstring closure. However, since there is a magnetic closure, it seems there is no need to use the drawstring for safety, just for looks.


I'm having a serious crush on this bag now....[emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## Monique1004

barbee said:


> Thanks for your help.I did figure it out finally!  It is perfect, with the option of different lengths.  Although the bag is small, I now use small bags for the most part.  I can easily fit my small wallet, make up bag, phone, and phone very easily.  The leather is buttery soft and the electric blue is a color I don't have.  So I see no reason to return it. I have had large "hobo" bags in the past and everything sinks to the bottom, in a dark hole.  Since this bag is smaller, my items are visible and stay in place--haha-at least practicing with it.
> I also like the idea of a bag not in the mainstream of what everyone else has.  I have only seen one Loewe IRL, as I am in a small town in the south.



Same here. I sold most of my big ones. I like the bags that are smaller but not tiny. I think you are lucky to get the special version. I hope you love it because I do!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

raspberrypink said:


> Ooo I love that black one with zips! It's so rock chic. I bought mine much earlier on before the zips one came out....mine is in tan colour...I have only one and I find the small one doesn't suit my frame very well. I usually don't buy similar bags so now I can only drool over other's. But I still love mine so much. Pls post mod shots when u get it ok?
> 
> One thing I realised about puzzle...which is great.... I love my bags looking pristine and new. When after using the Puzzle consecutively for a few days the leather will tend to look a bit "sagged".... which I will then put stuffings to fill it up exactly.... not overstuffed which will stretch it, not under.. which will sag during storage.... and after a few days the bag will resume it's original shape! Which I'm very happy with. It really is a wonderful bag.


Fabulous. Thanks


----------



## barbee

I thought you might like to see my new little elephant coin case, along with the older Loewe coin case I bought preloved a few years back.


----------



## barbee

Now, here is my new electric blue small Flamenco Knot bag. It IS a keeper!


----------



## Mariapia

barbee said:


> I thought you might like to see my new little elephant coin case, along with the older Loewe coin case I bought preloved a few years back.
> View attachment 3574114
> View attachment 3574115
> View attachment 3574116


Adorable, barbee


----------



## barbee

Finally:  size, and all it can hold:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 And a comparison with LV Pochette Metis. Holds the same or more.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

barbee said:


> Finally:  size, and all it can hold:
> View attachment 3574119
> View attachment 3574121
> View attachment 3574122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a comparison with LV Pochette Metis. Holds the same or more.


It's really beautiful and looks great on you. I ordered this too but I had to return as the leather is unbelievably soft and I'm not careful enough and I would have been so upset if I scratched it. Enjoy, it's gorgeous


----------



## raspberrypink

barbee said:


> I thought you might like to see my new little elephant coin case, along with the older Loewe coin case I bought preloved a few years back.
> View attachment 3574114
> View attachment 3574115
> View attachment 3574116


Oooo I love the multicolour elephant! It's so cute ! It will definitely brighten up your day! Enjoy...


----------



## raspberrypink

barbee said:


> Now, here is my new electric blue small Flamenco Knot bag. It IS a keeper!
> View attachment 3574117
> View attachment 3574118


It's absolutely gorgeous! So happy for you that you have decided to keep it! This version is so unique with its metal ring on the knots.  
Enjoy your beautiful bag !


----------



## barbee

Mariapia said:


> Adorable, barbee


Thank you!!!!


----------



## barbee

raspberrypink said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous! So happy for you that you have decided to keep it! This version is so unique with its metal ring on the knots.
> Enjoy your beautiful bag !


Thanks, and yes, I am loving the knots--it's a bit of something extra.


----------



## barbee

moi et mes sacs said:


> It's really beautiful and looks great on you. I ordered this too but I had to return as the leather is unbelievably soft and I'm not careful enough and I would have been so upset if I scratched it. Enjoy, it's gorgeous


The soft, velvety leather is scaring me a bit.  I will just try to be careful, and alternate with my other bags.  I don't want it to rule my life, or what's the point??  The 20% off was a plus, just pushed me over the edge.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I managed to visit a store today and there were two kinds of leather they used for the Flamenco Knot. One medium Knot was calfskin while the smaller one was a lambskin (if I remember the latter correctly).

Also, they stopped stocking smooth leather T Pouches because of poor customer feedback (too easily scratched). I don't know about other markets but it's certainly the usual case with consumers in Asia. The embossed monogram pieces are more durable and the SA lightly ran her nails on the surface without leaving any discernable marks. I now have a medium T Pouch on my wishlist in either black, navy or stone.

The lovely SA also brought out the T Pouch crossbody for comparison. It has an adjustable shoulder strap, and a slip pocket at the back. Price-wise, it's twice that of the Medium T Pouch. It's nice enough, certainly practical for travelling or shopping, but I'm set on the clutch.

I didn't get to see the Zipper tote as they didn't have them in stock yet. Overall, a modern and yet understated brand with great quality materials.


----------



## MonsieurMode

OneMoreDay said:


> Also, they stopped stocking smooth leather T Pouches because of poor customer feedback (too easily scratched). I don't know about other markets but it's certainly the usual case with consumers in Asia. The embossed monogram pieces are more durable and the SA lightly ran her nails on the surface without leaving any discernable marks.



Glad to hear that Loewe has been listening to customer feedback. Every time I see a smooth leather T-Pouch listen on a resale website, it looks like it's been through the gauntlet --particularly around the zipper. 

I also see a lot of used JWAnderson-era Loewes have cracked/peeling edge stain.


----------



## squidgee

Hi ladies! My aunt recently gifted me this Loewe handbag but I have no idea what model it is and she didn't give more info. Would appreciate if someone could ID it for me, pretty please.


----------



## asterificious

squidgee said:


> Hi ladies! My aunt recently gifted me this Loewe handbag but I have no idea what model it is and she didn't give more info. Would appreciate if someone could ID it for me, pretty please.
> View attachment 3575755
> 
> View attachment 3575756
> View attachment 3575759



I think its the amazona bag. It has been renewed since Anderson joined but the silhouette is quite similar.


----------



## squidgee

asterificious said:


> I think its the amazona bag. It has been renewed since Anderson joined but the silhouette is quite similar.


Ooh thank you so much for that info asterificious! When was the Amazon originally released? I only ask because my mom and aunts were VERY into Loewe in the 80's and I think this may be from the first run. I was also given one of those orange ones with the "Loewe" name on the fabric strap (both were barely worn) so am trying to learn more about the brand.


----------



## asterificious

squidgee said:


> Ooh thank you so much for that info asterificious! When was the Amazon originally released? I only ask because my mom and aunts were VERY into Loewe in the 80's and I think this may be from the first run. I was also given one of those orange ones with the "Loewe" name on the fabric strap (both were barely worn) so am trying to learn more about the brand.



I actually discovered Loewe after Amderson joined. So i am not so familiar with the previous history. 

I found this article which is quite interesting. 
https://www.italist.com/magazine/loewe-handbags/

Happy reading!


----------



## squidgee

asterificious said:


> I actually discovered Loewe after Amderson joined. So i am not so familiar with the previous history.
> 
> I found this article which is quite interesting.
> https://www.italist.com/magazine/loewe-handbags/
> 
> Happy reading!


Thanks very much this was very informative!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

squidgee said:


> Hi ladies! My aunt recently gifted me this Loewe handbag but I have no idea what model it is and she didn't give more info. Would appreciate if someone could ID it for me, pretty please.
> View attachment 3575755
> 
> View attachment 3575756
> 
> View attachment 3575759




yes i think it's the amazona bag. congratulation, i hope you enjoy using the bag


----------



## squidgee

seahorseinstripes said:


> yes i think it's the amazona bag. congratulation, i hope you enjoy using the bag



Tyvm seahorse, I will! [emoji16]


----------



## 6efox

raspberrypink said:


> Thanks for sharing. This bag reminds me of those baskets you bring for fishing by the river.... [emoji226] [emoji226] [emoji226]



 Too funny! [emoji16]


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i found new puzzle colours spotted in paris that's not in the website yet from instagram


----------



## Londonbaglove

How are people finding the small Loewe puzzle? I tried one in white and although I like the way it looks, it seemed like it was quite challenging to get stuff in and out of it with the flap making it difficult to manoeuvre things around the zip. For the price, which is pretty expensive for a small bag, this design flaw really put me off. How is it in everyday usage? Do you find it annoying or get used to it?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Londonbaglove said:


> How are people finding the small Loewe puzzle? I tried one in white and although I like the way it looks, it seemed like it was quite challenging to get stuff in and out of it with the flap making it difficult to manoeuvre things around the zip. For the price, which is pretty expensive for a small bag, this design flaw really put me off. How is it in everyday usage? Do you find it annoying or get used to it?




i have the small one and it is quite challenging.
good thing i don't use big wallet so i don't have problem with getting in and out of the bag. most of my stuff are smaller size things
it does feels safe though to put my iphone without zipping the bag and i never really zip the bag unless i let it sit somewhere without my supervision
but i order a medium size for more daily use
i also feel the small doesn't collapse as nicely as the medium but the small is a perfect size to wear cross body


----------



## 6efox

seahorseinstripes said:


> i found new puzzle colours spotted in paris that's not in the website yet from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3577354
> View attachment 3577355
> View attachment 3577356



Omg I am loving the coral one!!! So pretty [emoji173]


----------



## redge_grey

seahorseinstripes said:


> i have the small one and it is quite challenging.
> good thing i don't use big wallet so i don't have problem with getting in and out of the bag. most of my stuff are smaller size things
> it does feels safe though to put my iphone without zipping the bag and i never really zip the bag unless i let it sit somewhere without my supervision
> but i order a medium size for more daily use
> i also feel the small doesn't collapse as nicely as the medium but the small is a perfect size to wear cross body



Hello, would like to ask for you help please.. can you check if this bag is an authentic puzzle bag?


----------



## aritziababe

redge_grey said:


> Hello, would like to ask for you help please.. can you check if this bag is an authentic puzzle bag?



I'm not sure about the authenticity but mine does look like yours.


----------



## aritziababe

Share a pic from an IG'er on how this puzzle bag was beautifully carried.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

redge_grey said:


> Hello, would like to ask for you help please.. can you check if this bag is an authentic puzzle bag?



i don't have the capability to authenticate loewe bags since i'm new to this as well. i just received my 2nd puzzle and both have light beige leather on the date codes. on small tan puzzle and on tricolor blue medium puzzle and this is what's on mine


----------



## seahorseinstripes

my order of the blue multicolour medium puzzle just arrive and today and i'm soooo happy with this size
with the small i kinda have to squeeze some stuff to fit in but this size is perfect! 
with the small, it gets full so it doesn't allow the bag to slouch they way i like it. i saw my friend carrying her medium and love the way it falls and decided to order one and when it finally comes it just make my day. 
i can fit what i put in the small and a bit more and still have extra room for the bag to slouch

i was considering the one colour or the neon multicolour and finally decided on this one because the combination of the colours are subtle but it adds something to the design, the different colours of the panels made the design more distinctive 

i'm also taking few pics for size comparison between the small and the medium
some of you might know i asked about the small size because the measurement on the website and from my small are different. but i finally got a chance to went to the boutique and compare it myself
the SA also agree that the measurement on the loewe website is somehow weird and confusing because we measured some puzzle bag sizes with measurement tape ourselves and compare it with what's written on the loewe website

here are some photos i took, i hope it helps for those who can't decide which size to get and the difference between 
pardon the plastic on the bag's feet. i haven't had the heart to take em off yet cause i'm such a clumsy person


----------



## moi et mes sacs

seahorseinstripes said:


> my order of the blue multicolour medium puzzle just arrive and today and i'm soooo happy with this size
> with the small i kinda have to squeeze some stuff to fit in but this size is perfect!
> with the small, it gets full so it doesn't allow the bag to slouch they way i like it. i saw my friend carrying her medium and love the way it falls and decided to order one and when it finally comes it just make my day.
> i can fit what i put in the small and a bit more and still have extra room for the bag to slouch
> 
> i was considering the one colour or the neon multicolour and finally decided on this one because the combination of the colours are subtle but it adds something to the design, the different colours of the panels made the design more distinctive
> 
> i'm also taking few pics for size comparison between the small and the medium
> some of you might know i asked about the small size because the measurement on the website and from my small are different. but i finally got a chance to went to the boutique and compare it myself
> the SA also agree that the measurement on the loewe website is somehow weird and confusing because we measured some puzzle bag sizes with measurement tape ourselves and compare it with what's written on the loewe website
> 
> here are some photos i took, i hope it helps for those who can't decide which size to get and the difference between
> pardon the plastic on the bag's feet. i haven't had the heart to take em off yet cause i'm such a clumsy person
> 
> View attachment 3583379
> 
> View attachment 3583380
> 
> View attachment 3583381
> 
> View attachment 3583382
> 
> View attachment 3583383



Goodness me, what a pair of beauties. A complete family. Many congrats x


----------



## raspberrypink

seahorseinstripes said:


> my order of the blue multicolour medium puzzle just arrive and today and i'm soooo happy with this size
> with the small i kinda have to squeeze some stuff to fit in but this size is perfect!
> with the small, it gets full so it doesn't allow the bag to slouch they way i like it. i saw my friend carrying her medium and love the way it falls and decided to order one and when it finally comes it just make my day.
> i can fit what i put in the small and a bit more and still have extra room for the bag to slouch
> 
> i was considering the one colour or the neon multicolour and finally decided on this one because the combination of the colours are subtle but it adds something to the design, the different colours of the panels made the design more distinctive
> 
> i'm also taking few pics for size comparison between the small and the medium
> some of you might know i asked about the small size because the measurement on the website and from my small are different. but i finally got a chance to went to the boutique and compare it myself
> the SA also agree that the measurement on the loewe website is somehow weird and confusing because we measured some puzzle bag sizes with measurement tape ourselves and compare it with what's written on the loewe website
> 
> here are some photos i took, i hope it helps for those who can't decide which size to get and the difference between
> pardon the plastic on the bag's feet. i haven't had the heart to take em off yet cause i'm such a clumsy person
> 
> View attachment 3583379
> 
> View attachment 3583380
> 
> View attachment 3583381
> 
> View attachment 3583382
> 
> View attachment 3583383


Ooo that blue is gorgeous! And I love that it has colour block to make it more distinctive ![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## bt_b10

Hi, I fell madly in love with the medium puzzle bag in tan but I still haven't pull the trigger.  Is it just a trendy style or it can be a classic?


----------



## asterificious

bt_b10 said:


> Hi, I fell madly in love with the medium puzzle bag in tan but I still haven't pull the trigger.  Is it just a trendy style or it can be a classic?



Pull the trigger! Its really beautiful and the leather is superb quality. Totally blow others off the water compared to brands in the same price range. I love mine to bits.


----------



## TaylorXavier

I'm in love with the puzzle bag but I'm not sure which size to get. My stuff would fit in the small and it looks really cute but the medium looks great with the slouch too. I tried both in my local boutique and it just made me more confused. What do you think? The top pic is the medium and the bottom one is the small.


----------



## raspberrypink

TaylorXavier said:


> I'm in love with the puzzle bag but I'm not sure which size to get. My stuff would fit in the small and it looks really cute but the medium looks great with the slouch too. I tried both in my local boutique and it just made me more confused. What do you think? The top pic is the medium and the bottom one is the small.
> 
> View attachment 3584248
> View attachment 3584249


I think the medium suits you better aesthetic-wise.... not to mention that it's easier to access your contents as compared with the small. That's a gorgeous colour btw...[emoji173]


----------



## raspberrypink

bt_b10 said:


> Hi, I fell madly in love with the medium puzzle bag in tan but I still haven't pull the trigger.  Is it just a trendy style or it can be a classic?


I have the medium in tan and I absolutely adore it! So easy to match. And I think it's classy casual. The medium imo is the best size. It's my go-to bag if I want something low key yet classy enough.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TaylorXavier said:


> I'm in love with the puzzle bag but I'm not sure which size to get. My stuff would fit in the small and it looks really cute but the medium looks great with the slouch too. I tried both in my local boutique and it just made me more confused. What do you think? The top pic is the medium and the bottom one is the small.
> 
> View attachment 3584248
> View attachment 3584249



Both look lovely on you, but people really recommend the medium. So unless you're attached to the small or the medium is too heavy, I'd go for the medium [emoji4] plus, the bigger size will allow for greater resale value, so you would get more money back!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

moi et mes sacs said:


> Goodness me, what a pair of beauties. A complete family. Many congrats x





raspberrypink said:


> Ooo that blue is gorgeous! And I love that it has colour block to make it more distinctive ![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



thank you 



bt_b10 said:


> Hi, I fell madly in love with the medium puzzle bag in tan but I still haven't pull the trigger.  Is it just a trendy style or it can be a classic?


i think it's gonna be a classic. i've been wanting to get a hermes lindy for a long time but somehow i don't feel like it's the time for me to buy and use that bag, and the puzzle somehow feels like a modern style lindy to me but more casual and i just love the structure and the design, not many bags are designed thoroughly like this, it must've take a long hard work to create this bag from idea to realisation. and the tan colour is always a classic. i think the coral also a classic colour for the style



TaylorXavier said:


> I'm in love with the puzzle bag but I'm not sure which size to get. My stuff would fit in the small and it looks really cute but the medium looks great with the slouch too. I tried both in my local boutique and it just made me more confused. What do you think? The top pic is the medium and the bottom one is the small.
> 
> View attachment 3584248
> View attachment 3584249



i have both size, the small first then decided it's too small for some occasion, i carry quite a lot of stuff for work and the small kinda fit but the bag got real full and it's not slouching the way i like it
the i decide to get the medium and LOVE it! easier zipper access and the way the bag slouch is just what i was looking for from the design. but i'm not thinking to sell the small one because i'm planning to wear it on my less busy days.
personally i like how the small looks on you though


----------



## Mariapia

raspberrypink said:


> I think the medium suits you better aesthetic-wise.... not to mention that it's easier to access your contents as compared with the small. That's a gorgeous colour btw...[emoji173]


I agree. Medium size is better.


----------



## aritziababe

TaylorXavier said:


> I'm in love with the puzzle bag but I'm not sure which size to get. My stuff would fit in the small and it looks really cute but the medium looks great with the slouch too. I tried both in my local boutique and it just made me more confused. What do you think? The top pic is the medium and the bottom one is the small.
> 
> 
> i like both sizes on you but I would say go with medium. Like others have said it's easy access with the medium without being scratched by the zipper. The medium size on puzzle is just perfect size to look and carry. I decorated the handle with twilly and I can mix and match with Fendi strap! It's such a fun bag! U will love it!


----------



## TaylorXavier

Thanks all for your feedback. It looks like the medium gets a lot of love! I agree it looks like it would be more versatile over all. I feel like the puzzle bag is going to be a classic. The design is unique and iconic.


----------



## bt_b10

Thanks guys!  I just pulled the trigger.  Can't wait to unbox it  

I personally like the medium size because it works better with the causal look.


----------



## aritziababe

Pls do a reveal! Can't wait to see and congrats!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

TaylorXavier said:


> I'm in love with the puzzle bag but I'm not sure which size to get. My stuff would fit in the small and it looks really cute but the medium looks great with the slouch too. I tried both in my local boutique and it just made me more confused. What do you think? The top pic is the medium and the bottom one is the small.
> 
> View attachment 3584248
> View attachment 3584249


I prefer the look of the small on you but I'm guessing medium will be more practical. Tough choice. Both could be a good option. Good luck deciding


----------



## bt_b10

Here it is!  My new love!  





Question.  I bought it from a department store for a nice 10% discount.  It arrived in a Loewe dust bag inside a box of the department store (not Loewe's).  Am I missing out from anything if I get it from a Loewe boutique? 

And, how do I fold this bag? It seems quite stiff and rectangular.


----------



## OneMoreDay

bt_b10 said:


> Here it is!  My new love!
> 
> View attachment 3585930
> View attachment 3585932
> 
> 
> Question.  I bought it from a department store for a nice 10% discount.  It arrived in a Loewe dust bag inside a box of the department store (not Loewe's).  Am I missing out from anything if I get it from a Loewe boutique?
> 
> And, how do I fold this bag? It seems quite stiff and rectangular.



I think it only comes with a dust bag, if I'm not mistaken. The Puzzle needs time to soften but feel free to play with it to speed up the process.

This video shows the Puzzle folded down flat at the 3.00 minute mark:


And this one is the larger men's version (around the 4.26 minute mark):


Congrats on your Puzzle!  I'm still saving up for the Zipper edition.


----------



## OneMoreDay

They came up with a grained calf T Pouch. Beautiful! 

Color: Tan
Metallic: Polished 1n gold
Materials: Grained calf
Measurement: 30.5x20.5x6.5 cm
Weight: 0.283 kg
Line: T line
Model Id: 101.41.K05
Source: Loewe.com


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I love the puzzle and am about to order my puzzle zips but I must say I don't get the hype about folding the bag flat. I would never spend this much on a bag and flatten it in a suitcase!


----------



## OneMoreDay

moi et mes sacs said:


> I love the puzzle and am about to order my puzzle zips but I must say I don't get the hype about folding the bag flat. I would never spend this much on a bag and flatten it in a suitcase!


I don't think practicality was at the forefront of their strategy, more a uniqueness and originality of design. How many other bags currently could fold flat, really? I haven't really seen it carried flat but the idea you could is actually quite attractive to many. It fits with Loewe's leather expertise and experimentation. I wouldn't go for this if Hermes did it, much as I love that brand. I would not flatten a Zipped Puzzle (doubt you could anyway) but I think it's fun with the normal Puzzle. 

Are you getting the black or red model Zip?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

bt_b10 said:


> Here it is!  My new love!
> 
> View attachment 3585930
> View attachment 3585932
> 
> 
> Question.  I bought it from a department store for a nice 10% discount.  It arrived in a Loewe dust bag inside a box of the department store (not Loewe's).  Am I missing out from anything if I get it from a Loewe boutique?
> 
> And, how do I fold this bag? It seems quite stiff and rectangular.



congratulation !!! 
tan is such a classic colour
my small is not able to fold naturally, maybe because it's only a few months old and also the smaller size doesn't fall flat easily
my new medium also don't naturally fall flat when it's empty but my friend's does. she has it for quite some time and use it a lot
and i've tried the large at the store that falls just like that

i think the bigger pieces of larger bags made it easier


----------



## bt_b10

How do you prevent dye transfer from dark clothes or jeans to your bag in lighter colors? Say tan.


----------



## raspberrypink

OneMoreDay said:


> I don't think practicality was at the forefront of their strategy, more a uniqueness and originality of design. How many other bags currently could fold flat, really? I haven't really seen it carried flat but the idea you could is actually quite attractive to many. It fits with Loewe's leather expertise and experimentation. I wouldn't go for this if Hermes did it, much as I love that brand. I would not flatten a Zipped Puzzle (doubt you could anyway) but I think it's fun with the normal Puzzle.
> 
> Are you getting the black or red model Zip?


When I bought the bag I Google and found that the puzzle could be carried 5 ways! I was like yay...so practical, so versatile, so worth the money if I can carry 5 ways! After I bought it, I only carry it ONE way....
I love it to bits though....[emoji6]
And yes... I will never intentionally fold it flat, I like it crease free.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

bt_b10 said:


> How do you prevent dye transfer from dark clothes or jeans to your bag in lighter colors? Say tan.



i think there's some kind of spray that lovely ladies here use to spray their bags to prevent dye transfer but i don't really wear jeans and so far my tan puzzle is safe from my dark and colourful clothings which i wear a lot


----------



## bt_b10

Thanks.  I went to the store (again) today.  There was a small hammock in tan with a darker shade of brown on the handles and the two sides ( <- don't know how you call it).  

The SA (a different one) said it looks better on me than the medium puzzle I got, cos maybe I m wearing my work clothes.  I am thinking if I should exchange it.  The wide opening of hammock bugs me though.


----------



## bt_b10

View attachment 3586914


Here's a picture of the hammock I mentioned.  Is it an old or new style?


----------



## barbee

bt_b10 said:


> View attachment 3586914
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the hammock I mentioned.  Is it an old or new style?


I assume all the Hammocks are new?  I have only seen them recently on line.  Which bag--Puzzle or Hammock-makes your heart sing?  If you love both equally, you might be swayed by the SA, but after all, you are the one to wear it, and the styles are so different from each other.


----------



## redge_grey

aritziababe said:


> I'm not sure about the authenticity but mine does look like yours.


Thank you for your feedback


----------



## redge_grey

seahorseinstripes said:


> i don't have the capability to authenticate loewe bags since i'm new to this as well. i just received my 2nd puzzle and both have light beige leather on the date codes. on small tan puzzle and on tricolor blue medium puzzle and this is what's on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583362
> 
> View attachment 3583363


Thank you for your reply!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

bt_b10 said:


> Thanks.  I went to the store (again) today.  There was a small hammock in tan with a darker shade of brown on the handles and the two sides ( <- don't know how you call it).
> 
> The SA (a different one) said it looks better on me than the medium puzzle I got, cos maybe I m wearing my work clothes.  I am thinking if I should exchange it.  The wide opening of hammock bugs me though.




that hammock is gorgeous and i do love to see it on people but i don't see myself wearing it. at least for the time being. 
the wide opening also bugs me, inside of my bag is a mess, and i would just throw things in them and it's not the bag for me.

i think you shouldn't hear what people says looks better on you, although i know sometimes it's juts something people would ask, i would too sometime but for me it's more of a test which answers i like better to hear

have you worn your puzzle yet? how do you feel about it ?


----------



## OneMoreDay

seahorseinstripes said:


> my order of the blue multicolour medium puzzle just arrive and today and i'm soooo happy with this size
> with the small i kinda have to squeeze some stuff to fit in but this size is perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3583379
> 
> View attachment 3583380
> 
> View attachment 3583381
> 
> View attachment 3583382
> 
> View attachment 3583383



Gorgeous family! Congrats. Can't wait to see you add to your collection.


----------



## OneMoreDay

bt_b10 said:


> Thanks.  I went to the store (again) today.  There was a small hammock in tan with a darker shade of brown on the handles and the two sides ( <- don't know how you call it).
> 
> The SA (a different one) said it looks better on me than the medium puzzle I got, cos maybe I m wearing my work clothes.  I am thinking if I should exchange it.  The wide opening of hammock bugs me though.



I actually like that the Hammock is open. I tend to leave my bags open even if they have zippers because it's just more convenient. I think it's particularly practical with the large Hammock if you carry lot of larger items like an extra sweater, a book, etc. However, if it bugs you, definitely don't go for it. If you walk a lot and use public transport, it's definitely not secure enough.


----------



## bt_b10

Thanks[emoji106] I have decided not to go for the small hammock.  But it's so beautiful!  Thought I should share the pic


----------



## Mariapia

bt_b10 said:


> Thanks[emoji106] I have decided not to go for the small hammock.  But it's so beautiful!  Thought I should share the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587957


I tried on the big one and loved it. 
There was no small size in the boutique...and I would have liked to see it .


----------



## OneMoreDay

bt_b10 said:


> Thanks[emoji106] I have decided not to go for the small hammock.  But it's so beautiful!  Thought I should share the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587957


I love the darker coloured panels. Gorgeous!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Just received my medium Barcellona in black. Scored it at 40% off. Love.  Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## TeeLVee

Hello! I'm glad to find this thread as I am quite new to the Loewe brand. I saw this bag last year when we went to Portugal and I fell in love with it. Few days ago we went to an outlet in Kobe, Japan and it was at 30% off so I finally pulled the trigger. Here is my puzzle bag in small.


----------



## asterificious

TeeLVee said:


> Hello! I'm glad to find this thread as I am quite new to the Loewe brand. I saw this bag last year when we went to Portugal and I fell in love with it. Few days ago we went to an outlet in Kobe, Japan and it was at 30% off so I finally pulled the trigger. Here is my puzzle bag in small.
> 
> View attachment 3591490



What a lovely color combo!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone know some good sites to buy preloved Loewe? I tried Yoogis and Fashionphile, but they have 0 Loewe stock. Vestiaire has a decent amount of vintage and a couple of contemporary styles. Any other ideas/favorite places to shop?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

TeeLVee said:


> Hello! I'm glad to find this thread as I am quite new to the Loewe brand. I saw this bag last year when we went to Portugal and I fell in love with it. Few days ago we went to an outlet in Kobe, Japan and it was at 30% off so I finally pulled the trigger. Here is my puzzle bag in small.
> 
> View attachment 3591490



congratulation !! and with 30% off. i love the multicolour a lot on this design




bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone know some good sites to buy preloved Loewe? I tried Yoogis and Fashionphile, but they have 0 Loewe stock. Vestiaire has a decent amount of vintage and a couple of contemporary styles. Any other ideas/favorite places to shop?



i think it's not easy to find a preloved for now because the bag is still considered new in design.


----------



## TeeLVee

asterificious said:


> What a lovely color combo!


Thank you! I love the pop of red with the tan.


----------



## TeeLVee

seahorseinstripes said:


> congratulation !! and with 30% off. i love the multicolour a lot on this design.



Thanks! It's definitely a good deal.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Loewe's May collaboration.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i LOVE it !! if the top is in leather it will be perfect though. i'm not really feeling the denim top


----------



## bt_b10

TeeLVee said:


> Hello! I'm glad to find this thread as I am quite new to the Loewe brand. I saw this bag last year when we went to Portugal and I fell in love with it. Few days ago we went to an outlet in Kobe, Japan and it was at 30% off so I finally pulled the trigger. Here is my puzzle bag in small.
> 
> View attachment 3591490



What a beautiful color combination!  Congrats.


----------



## Mariapia

OneMoreDay said:


> Loewe's May collaboration.
> View attachment 3591870


A real beauty!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

This may not be everyone's cup of tea, but I am loving this bag recently:


I think the finish of the black one looks like a trash bag, even though it's made of ostrich and is being carried by Victoria Beckham. But I am on the hunt for a big bag, and I love slouchy leathers and I love Loewe, so this is pushing its way to the top of my list! I just had to share with someone besides my poor patient boyfriend! 

It's called the Calle, and it was designed by Stuart Vevers of Mulberry and Coach fame for Loewe back in 2008.


----------



## asterificious

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone know some good sites to buy preloved Loewe? I tried Yoogis and Fashionphile, but they have 0 Loewe stock. Vestiaire has a decent amount of vintage and a couple of contemporary styles. Any other ideas/favorite places to shop?



I think vestiaire has the best stock for Loewe so far that I have seen. I got my yago backpack there and loving them to bits


----------



## TaylorXavier

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This may not be everyone's cup of tea, but I am loving this bag recently:
> View attachment 3592285
> 
> I think the finish of the black one looks like a trash bag, even though it's made of ostrich and is being carried by Victoria Beckham. But I am on the hunt for a big bag, and I love slouchy leathers and I love Loewe, so this is pushing its way to the top of my list! I just had to share with someone besides my poor patient boyfriend!
> 
> It's called the Calle, and it was designed by Stuart Vevers of Mulberry and Coach fame for Loewe back in 2008.



I love this! It looks so soft and comfy. I'm attracted to this silhouette lately.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TaylorXavier said:


> I love this! It looks so soft and comfy. I'm attracted to this silhouette lately.



I am too! Love the soft and comfy look, and I personally don't like to carry structured bags even though they're beautiful!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

asterificious said:


> I think vestiaire has the best stock for Loewe so far that I have seen. I got my yago backpack there and loving them to bits
> 
> View attachment 3592656



Yes! Vestiaire is great and I love you backpack!! 

There are also a lot of great sellers on eBay of both newer and older Loewe pieces, and they tend to be Japanese which is great because of Japan's very strict laws against counterfeiting, in case any other Loewe lovers are looking for preloved.

TheRealReal also has some Loewe stock, but I know some people on TPF don't like it as much.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

OneMoreDay said:


> Loewe's May collaboration.
> View attachment 3591870



Sister bag!


----------



## OneMoreDay

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Sister bag!
> View attachment 3593066


Swooning.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Ok so I received two Loewe bags this week. The black Barcelona and the black puzzle zips. I'm a hit confused on the long handle on the puzzle. How is it lengthened?
By the way I am supposed to choose one from the two two but dammit I love both!


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This may not be everyone's cup of tea, but I am loving this bag recently:
> View attachment 3592285
> 
> I think the finish of the black one looks like a trash bag, even though it's made of ostrich and is being carried by Victoria Beckham. But I am on the hunt for a big bag, and I love slouchy leathers and I love Loewe, so this is pushing its way to the top of my list! I just had to share with someone besides my poor patient boyfriend!
> 
> It's called the Calle, and it was designed by Stuart Vevers of Mulberry and Coach fame for Loewe back in 2008.



I like this bag, too. But the price isn't the prettiest thing about the bag back then so....


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vink said:


> I like this bag, too. But the price isn't the prettiest thing about the bag back then so....



It's available preloved from $300 to no more than $1000, but I read it used to sell for £3000?? [emoji33]


----------



## seahorseinstripes

moi et mes sacs said:


> Ok so I received two Loewe bags this week. The black Barcelona and the black puzzle zips. I'm a hit confused on the long handle on the puzzle. How is it lengthened?
> By the way I am supposed to choose one from the two two but dammit I love both!



you see there's 2 studs and few holes on the 2 part of leather on the strap?
take off the studs from the holes it is now and move the stud to another hole until you found the right length for you 
i think it's quite brilliant really, i never owned or see strap lengthener system like this before

and keep both if you can afford it LOL
but if i have to choose one i would pick the puzzle because for me it's not just a bag, it's like an architectural work that i can use


----------



## moi et mes sacs

seahorseinstripes said:


> you see there's 2 studs and few holes on the 2 part of leather on the strap?
> take off the studs from the holes it is now and move the stud to another hole until you found the right length for you
> i think it's quite brilliant really, i never owned or see strap lengthener system like this before
> 
> and keep both if you can afford it LOL
> but if i have to choose one i would pick the puzzle because for me it's not just a bag, it's like an architectural work that i can use


Thanks. Amazing. Def keeping puzzle. Huge loves. Checking to see if I can keep both


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Here are the lovelies


----------



## TaylorXavier

^ Those are both awesome drool-worthy bags!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

moi et mes sacs said:


> View attachment 3595287
> View attachment 3595288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the lovelies



both are gorgeous i can understand your feeling LOL


----------



## moi et mes sacs

seahorseinstripes said:


> both are gorgeous i can understand your feeling LOL


Thank you. I am sure on the puzzle.

Still thinking about Barcelona. Smooth leather will scratch easily and will I be too worried to use it?


----------



## TeeLVee

bt_b10 said:


> What a beautiful color combination!  Congrats.


Thank you bt_b10!


----------



## fishyxpisces13

There's an interesting article about Jonathan Anderson's revamp of the Loewe brand in the Feb issue of InStyle. See link: http://www.instyle.com/fashion/runway/how-jonathan-anderson-jolted-loewe-back-life?iid=sr-link1

But what really caught my eye was this gorgeous bag. I haven't seen this style before. Anyone have any details?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

fishyxpisces13 said:


> There's an interesting article about Jonathan Anderson's revamp of the Loewe brand in the Feb issue of InStyle. See link: http://www.instyle.com/fashion/runway/how-jonathan-anderson-jolted-loewe-back-life?iid=sr-link1
> 
> But what really caught my eye was this gorgeous bag. I haven't seen this style before. Anyone have any details?



It's beautiful! I can't say for sure because the picture doesn't show the whole bag, but I believe that this is what they called the Cushion bag. It's part of the SS17 collection, and I fell in love with it from the moment I saw it [emoji7] The leather just looks amazing


----------



## moi et mes sacs

TaylorXavier said:


> ^ Those are both awesome drool-worthy bags!


Thanks. I am thinking a lot about whether I should keep both. I definitely want to keep the puzzle but feel concerned about how easily the Barcelona might scratch. Worrying about my bag is not what I want to spend the day doing. Do you have this bag too?


----------



## TaylorXavier

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks. I am thinking a lot about whether I should keep both. I definitely want to keep the puzzle but feel concerned about how easily the Barcelona might scratch. Worrying about my bag is not what I want to spend the day doing. Do you have this bag too?



I don't have both bags. I was eyeing to get the puzzle bag but your pic made me give a second look to the Barcelona! I don't mind scratching the leather, I think it gives the bag character.


----------



## Ana16kin

Using my Loewe Fusta. Loving the color!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Ana16kin said:


> Using my Loewe Fusta. Loving the color!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598945



ohhh yummy!! i love the colour, is the colour true to the photo? it looks like a cross between pink peach and brick. so lovely


----------



## shiichan

My new black small puzzle bag  Bit of an impulse purchase but so happy with it! Feels like the beginning of a dangerous addiction haha.. I'm already eye-ing the stone blue one.


----------



## Ana16kin

seahorseinstripes said:


> ohhh yummy!! i love the colour, is the colour true to the photo? it looks like a cross between pink peach and brick. so lovely



Yes the color is is true! Really pretty in real life, and it fits a lot. And of course the leather is beautiful [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## seahorseinstripes

shiichan said:


> My new black small puzzle bag  Bit of an impulse purchase but so happy with it! Feels like the beginning of a dangerous addiction haha.. I'm already eye-ing the stone blue one.



congratulation!! my first puzzle was a small and i bought the medium one because i thought the small might be too small. medium is great for me on my work days but i wouldn't parted with the small because it is a perfect size for my non work days



Ana16kin said:


> Yes the color is is true! Really pretty in real life, and it fits a lot. And of course the leather is beautiful [emoji16][emoji16]



once again congratulation, the leather does look really yummy
i might check on the loewe store here if they have that bag


----------



## rict95

My shopper tote bag with tassel bag charm.


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's available preloved from $300 to no more than $1000, but I read it used to sell for £3000?? [emoji33]



Yes. That's how much they used to ask for and that's why I backed down.


----------



## OneMoreDay

rict95 said:


> My shopper tote bag with tassel bag charm.


Wow! I thought it was a Loewe shoot or something. Gorgeous!


----------



## Monique1004

fishyxpisces13 said:


> There's an interesting article about Jonathan Anderson's revamp of the Loewe brand in the Feb issue of InStyle. See link: http://www.instyle.com/fashion/runway/how-jonathan-anderson-jolted-loewe-back-life?iid=sr-link1
> 
> But what really caught my eye was this gorgeous bag. I haven't seen this style before. Anyone have any details?



That's right. It is the cushion bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Monique1004 said:


> That's right. It is the cushion bag.
> 
> View attachment 3601184



I looooooooove it!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

rict95 said:


> My shopper tote bag with tassel bag charm.



that's gorgeous! i love the colour


----------



## moi et mes sacs

yunbean said:


> Here's my reveal of my new and first Loewe purchase!! This one is the medium size in black calf leather.
> 
> View attachment 3564547


Yunbean hello. How are you getting on with your Barcelona? I'm on the fence worried about scratching leather. Is it holding up well?


----------



## dyyong

moi et mes sacs said:


> View attachment 3595287
> View attachment 3595288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the lovelies


Gorgeous! How do you find the Barcelona Bag?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

dyyong said:


> Gorgeous! How do you find the Barcelona Bag?


Hi, I'm still wondering if I should keep Barcelona. The puzzle is a dream bag for me and I love both but not sure if Barcelona is my style. I love it but I carry a lot and if I feel I need to baby it, I won't use much. It's beautifully made though and looks incredibly stylish. Do you have one?


----------



## asterificious

My travel companion [emoji208]


----------



## Christofle

I just visited my first physical Loewe store while simultaneously being my first trip to a Nordstroms in Canada. It was the Nordstroms at the Yorkdale mall and the two SAs didn't bother aknowledging me even after examining half the bags in the store.

Has anyone else had this experience while shopping at a Loewe location in North America or is it a Yorkdale mall issue?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Loewe's SS17 campaign ad shot by Thomas Cristiani and Adrien Toubiana.

_

_


----------



## moi et mes sacs

OneMoreDay said:


> Loewe's SS17 campaign ad shot by Thomas Cristiani and Adrien Toubiana.
> 
> _
> View attachment 3606549
> _


I love puzzle and have one but this is not great. The simplicity is one of its assets. I don't get the shells


----------



## OneMoreDay

The embellished strap is still a hot trend (maybe even a more permanent one) and this is just their take on it. I prefer this route of accessorising already existing bags to switch things up a bit and perhaps expand the potential of bags currently in one's possession. People are using Valentino straps on Hermes Evelyns, Fendi Strap You on Vuitton bags, etc, and I find that it creates a totally different attitude or for the bag and therefore the wearer.

I think Loewe's deceptively simple on the surface. The Spring/Summer 2017 collection was partly inspired by ceramics and the environment and atmosphere of the seaside with a Japanese flair. Even if they end up failing in execution, I'd rather Loewe be able to continue experimenting and pushing in interesting directions, than re-using the same ideas.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I do think that knotted leather strap is quite funny/enjoyable. As a kid, I used to make friendship bracelets using that knot, and I like that they took that idea and ran with it.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

OneMoreDay said:


> Loewe's SS17 campaign ad shot by Thomas Cristiani and Adrien Toubiana.
> 
> _
> View attachment 3606549
> _



omg love the colour and i love the straps !!


----------



## Mariapia

seahorseinstripes said:


> omg love the colour and i love the straps !!


Me too!


----------



## OneMoreDay

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I do think that knotted leather strap is quite funny/enjoyable. As a kid, I used to make friendship bracelets using that knot, and I like that they took that idea and ran with it.


I used to use the same knot.  It was the easiest and I didn't have the patience then to learn the other types.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sea-Water Green for SS17.


----------



## babysunshine

Watching this thread because I have the hammock on my radar


----------



## squidgee

Well I'm in big trouble now.  I think I may have just fallen in love with the Barcelona. And the Puzzle in the new Yellow.


----------



## lenie

For those of you who have the larger hammock bag, do you find it easy to get in the main compartment?


----------



## Wenx543

Hi

Im thinking of buying a preloved small hammock bag, the seller has a receipt. I was just wondering is there a serial number in the receipt and in the bag that should match like in other brands for verification?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Small Loewe Puzzle for church and shopping today! I love how deceptively spacious this one is...


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Wenx543 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im thinking of buying a preloved small hammock bag, the seller has a receipt. I was just wondering is there a serial number in the receipt and in the bag that should match like in other brands for verification?
> 
> i'm sorry i don't have a hammock so can't help you with that
> 
> Thanks!!!





Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3610290
> 
> Small Loewe Puzzle for church and shopping today! I love how deceptively spacious this one is...



hi twinsies


----------



## gswpurse

I really think Loewe deserves a forum on its own under the premier designers forum list...


----------



## moi et mes sacs

gswpurse said:


> I really think Loewe deserves a forum on its own under the premier designers forum list...


Me too


----------



## raspberrypink

OneMoreDay said:


> Loewe's SS17 campaign ad shot by Thomas Cristiani and Adrien Toubiana.
> 
> _
> View attachment 3606549
> _


That strap looks painful to carry and also looks cheap like some souvenir you can get from a beach holiday. I love my puzzle but this.... urgg...


----------



## seahorseinstripes

gswpurse said:


> I really think Loewe deserves a forum on its own under the premier designers forum list...




agree!!! how do we vote for this to happen ?


----------



## TaylorXavier

seahorseinstripes said:


> agree!!! how do we vote for this to happen ?


Yes! Let's make this happen!


----------



## asterificious

Visiting relatives [emoji23]


----------



## Karinism

Bought the bag last weekend, today is its maiden voyage! Please excuse my messy bedroom. Thinking about the Puzzle bag next...


----------



## lenie

Karinism said:


> Bought the bag last weekend, today is its maiden voyage! Please excuse my messy bedroom. Thinking about the Puzzle bag next...



Gorgeous bag! Is this the small or medium size? I just bought the medium hammock in tan, but it hasn't arrived yet. Do you find it easy it easy to access your contents?


----------



## Karinism

lenie said:


> Gorgeous bag! Is this the small or medium size? I just bought the medium hammock in tan, but it hasn't arrived yet. Do you find it easy it easy to access your contents?



Hi, it's the medium Hammock, the tan is GORGEOUS! Super gorgeous, you would love it to bits! I was debating between the black and the tan, but practicality wins every time, so I chose the black. So far I have no complaints in accessing the items in the bag, You can put the important small items in the pouch, because the pouch is not removable, it's v. easy to access the items in the pouch.


----------



## squidgee

asterificious said:


> Visiting relatives [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3612199


I love this everything in this photo!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Karinism said:


> Bought the bag last weekend, today is its maiden voyage! Please excuse my messy bedroom. Thinking about the Puzzle bag next...




i love it!!! especially with the tassels


----------



## lenie

Karinism said:


> Hi, it's the medium Hammock, the tan is GORGEOUS! Super gorgeous, you would love it to bits! I was debating between the black and the tan, but practicality wins every time, so I chose the black. So far I have no complaints in accessing the items in the bag, You can put the important small items in the pouch, because the pouch is not removable, it's v. easy to access the items in the pouch.



Thank you for the info. I have the puzzle in black so I went with tan for the hammock.cant wait to get it.


----------



## serenityneow

I have to disagree.  I don't like the trend to begin with, but Loewe's jumping on the bandwagon, particularly with this take that doesn't suit the style of the Puzzle at all, is very disappointing.  There is far too much copying going on these days.  Designers, particularly at this level, need to come up with their own ideas.   



OneMoreDay said:


> The embellished strap is still a hot trend (maybe even a more permanent one) and this is just their take on it. I prefer this route of accessorising already existing bags to switch things up a bit and perhaps expand the potential of bags currently in one's possession. People are using Valentino straps on Hermes Evelyns, Fendi Strap You on Vuitton bags, etc, and I find that it creates a totally different attitude or for the bag and therefore the wearer.
> 
> I think Loewe's deceptively simple on the surface. The Spring/Summer 2017 collection was partly inspired by ceramics and the environment and atmosphere of the seaside with a Japanese flair. Even if they end up failing in execution, I'd rather Loewe be able to continue experimenting and pushing in interesting directions, than re-using the same ideas.


----------



## FortySomething

asterificious said:


> Visiting relatives [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3612199


So cute!


----------



## FortySomething

Karinism said:


> Bought the bag last weekend, today is its maiden voyage! Please excuse my messy bedroom. Thinking about the Puzzle bag next...


Gorgeous bag! Do you think you will be posting mod shots? Would love to see them.


----------



## alizhan

Sharing my goya backpack


----------



## seahorseinstripes

alizhan said:


> Sharing my goya backpack
> 
> View attachment 3614110
> View attachment 3614111



omg how beautiful !!! i've never seen this bag before

mods pic please


----------



## MonsieurMode

There's a LOEWE Outlet in Woodbury Commons now! I just found out about this today. Looks like they carry past-season Barcelona and Puzzle Bags, judging by these 2 articles below.

http://observer.com/2016/11/did-you-know-that-loewe-has-an-outlet-store/

http://suddenchic.com/loewe-outlet-at-woodbury-common-new-york/

I looks like RTW is discounted deeply from retail, but I think bags are only up to 50% off. This is especially cool considering that LOEWE doesn't even have a boutique in Manhattan!

Has anyone purchased from them? Do they do phone orders? I'd love a SA's email if anyone has one!


----------



## Monique1004

MonsieurMode said:


> There's a LOEWE Outlet in Woodbury Commons now! I just found out about this today. Looks like they carry past-season Barcelona and Puzzle Bags, judging by these 2 articles below.
> 
> http://observer.com/2016/11/did-you-know-that-loewe-has-an-outlet-store/
> 
> http://suddenchic.com/loewe-outlet-at-woodbury-common-new-york/
> 
> I looks like RTW is discounted deeply from retail, but I think bags are only up to 50% off. This is especially cool considering that LOEWE doesn't even have a boutique in Manhattan!
> 
> Has anyone purchased from them? Do they do phone orders? I'd love a SA's email if anyone has one!



OMG! I gotta go there. I would love to get those suede puzzle. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

This is the best news!!!! I'm so excited. Who would've guessed we could get Loewe bags on discount?? I might have to make the trip!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Monique1004 said:


> OMG! I gotta go there. I would love to get those suede puzzle. Thanks for sharing.



I wasn't kidding when I said I'm gonna go there. I went today. Sadly, none of the the suede puzzles were available. The store's been open for last 4 months. It's right across from 'Acne studio' store. I wish I should've known earlier. They recently got the bag shipment so they won't be getting any new for a while. They have never gotten any leather accessories but may come later. I saw some knot bags & puzzles there. All the SAs there are very sweet.
Phone: 845-928-0643
Email: storeloewe_woodbury@us.loewe.com


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Monique1004 said:


> I wasn't kidding when I said I'm gonna go there. I went today. Sadly, none of the the suede puzzles were available. The store's been open for last 4 months. It's right across from 'Acne studio' store. I wish I should've known earlier. They recently got the bag shipment so they won't be getting any new for a while. They have never gotten any leather accessories but may come later. I saw some knot bags & puzzles there. All the SAs there are very sweet.
> Phone: 845-928-0643
> Email: storeloewe_woodbury@us.loewe.com
> 
> View attachment 3617491



Thank you for sharing!! What were the prices like?


----------



## squidgee

Monique1004 said:


> I wasn't kidding when I said I'm gonna go there. I went today. Sadly, none of the the suede puzzles were available. The store's been open for last 4 months. It's right across from 'Acne studio' store. I wish I should've known earlier. They recently got the bag shipment so they won't be getting any new for a while. They have never gotten any leather accessories but may come later. I saw some knot bags & puzzles there. All the SAs there are very sweet.
> Phone: 845-928-0643
> Email: storeloewe_woodbury@us.loewe.com
> 
> View attachment 3617491


Thanks for sharing the intel! Do they know if they'll get in any Barcelona bags? Do they accept phone orders?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Well I emailed them! Prices are: 

"Puzzle handbags for medium leather $1700, suede $1650, small leather $1500, and lg/XL $1890. 

Flamencos: 
small leather is $1175 originally $1950.
Small suede $1175 originally $1950

Large leather $1475, originally $2450."

Alyssa was very patient with emailing me! I recommend her!


----------



## Monique1004

squidgee said:


> Thanks for sharing the intel! Do they know if they'll get in any Barcelona bags? Do they accept phone orders?



I do remember seeing at least one on display.


----------



## Monique1004

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Well I emailed them! Prices are:
> 
> "Puzzle handbags for medium leather $1700, suede $1650, small leather $1500, and lg/XL $1890.
> 
> Flamencos:
> small leather is $1175 originally $1950.
> Small suede $1175 originally $1950
> 
> Large leather $1475, originally $2450."
> 
> Alyssa was very patient with emailing me! I recommend her!



She's the one that I talked to when I went to the store.


----------



## Monique1004




----------



## squidgee

Anyone here with the Hammock bag? I was wondering if it could fit a laptop like the new Macbook (the gold one) or a Macbook Air at the very largest? TIA!


----------



## Monique1004

New bag straps from Loewe. I love the look of the knotted version but I'm not sure how comfortable it may be. Personally I like these more than the embellished fendi ones.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Some of FW17, as shown by Loewe's Instagram!


----------



## lumkeikei

squidgee said:


> Anyone here with the Hammock bag? I was wondering if it could fit a laptop like the new Macbook (the gold one) or a Macbook Air at the very largest? TIA!



I don't have one yet, but I am eyeing a big brown one. I think it is so big that it fits everything inside.


----------



## squidgee

lumkeikei said:


> I don't have one yet, but I am eyeing a big brown one. I think it is so big that it fits everything inside.


That's encouraging!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## dyyong

Karinism said:


> Bought the bag last weekend, today is its maiden voyage! Please excuse my messy bedroom. Thinking about the Puzzle bag next...


AWESOME bag, how do you like it?


----------



## dyyong

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi, I'm still wondering if I should keep Barcelona. The puzzle is a dream bag for me and I love both but not sure if Barcelona is my style. I love it but I carry a lot and if I feel I need to baby it, I won't use much. It's beautifully made though and looks incredibly stylish. Do you have one?


I don't have one but would love to. it will be a nice addition ^_^


----------



## dyyong

MonsieurMode said:


> There's a LOEWE Outlet in Woodbury Commons now! I just found out about this today. Looks like they carry past-season Barcelona and Puzzle Bags, judging by these 2 articles below.
> 
> http://observer.com/2016/11/did-you-know-that-loewe-has-an-outlet-store/
> 
> http://suddenchic.com/loewe-outlet-at-woodbury-common-new-york/
> 
> I looks like RTW is discounted deeply from retail, but I think bags are only up to 50% off. This is especially cool considering that LOEWE doesn't even have a boutique in Manhattan!
> 
> Has anyone purchased from them? Do they do phone orders? I'd love a SA's email if anyone has one!


OMG!!! this is too good to be true!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## yeeuns

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Well I emailed them! Prices are:
> 
> "Puzzle handbags for medium leather $1700, suede $1650, small leather $1500, and lg/XL $1890.
> 
> Flamencos:
> small leather is $1175 originally $1950.
> Small suede $1175 originally $1950
> 
> Large leather $1475, originally $2450."
> 
> Alyssa was very patient with emailing me! I recommend her!



Can I get Alyssa's email? I would like to know what puzzle bags they have in store right now.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

yeeuns said:


> Can I get Alyssa's email? I would like to know what puzzle bags they have in store right now.



I DM'ed it to you! If anyone else wants it, don't hesitate to DM!


----------



## JuneHawk

I saw this thread right after I posted one of my own 

I bought my first Loewe yesterday, the Small Hammock bag in Electric Blue.


----------



## asterificious

JuneHawk said:


> I saw this thread right after I posted one of my own
> 
> I bought my first Loewe yesterday, the Small Hammock bag in Electric Blue.



I really love their shade of electric blue~ 

I hope youre going to post some action pic as well with the bag ^^


----------



## Kmora

OneMoreDay said:


> Sea-Water Green for SS17.
> View attachment 3607262


I saw the Puzzle bag in this color IRL yesterday and my jaw dropped haha. Very much need it


----------



## Ballbreaker

Hi! Can someone help me identify this Loewe bag please?


----------



## OneMoreDay

*LOEWE FW17*



_A completely darkened venue envelops LOEWE’s fall winter 2017 women’s presentation, a textural collection that plays and expands on what the house has accomplished with leather, interspersing it with a melodramatic element that is evident in the photographs by Sri Lankan pianist and artist Lionel Wendt (1900-1944) and the rare orchids dotting the space.

The collection is a continuation. The dislocating void of the setting hints at the uncertain state in which the character of previous seasons returns. Where will she go next? How does she survive? Tension lurks beneath a veneer of composure. A heroine, astray, holds on to mystery.

A game of trompe l’oeil ensues, as more than one ensemble explore the tonal spectrum from charcoal grey to pitch black and looks seem to partially dissolve into the nocturnal background._


----------



## OneMoreDay

Look 1:


Look 2:


Look 3:


Look 4:


Look 5:




Look 6:


Look 7:


Look 8:


Look 9:


Look 10:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Look 11:




Look 12:




Look 13:




Look 14:




Look 15:




Look 16:




Look 17:




Look 18:




Look 19:




Look 20:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Look 21:




Look 22:




Look 23:




Look 24:




Look 25:




Look 26:




Look 27:




Look 28:




Look 29:




Look 30:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Look 31:




Look 32:




Look 33:




Look 34:




Look 35:




Look 36:




Look 37:




Look 38:




Look 39:




Look 40:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Look 41:


Look 42:




Look 43:


Look 44:


Look 45:




Look 46:


Look 47:


Look 48:




Look 49:




Look 50:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Look 51:




Look 52:




Look 53:




Look 54:





J.W. Anderson:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Details.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Details 2.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Details 3.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Details 4.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Details 5.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Details 6.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Details 7.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Details 8.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Details 9.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Resee via thebaghag IG.

This quote is also on those little 'handkerchiefs' on the runway.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Resee via yasminadotcom IG.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

OneMoreDay, thank you for taking the time to share all these lovely photos with us! I think the FW17 looks nice, but to me, nothing as fun and innovative. Love the looks of this bag though:


----------



## OneMoreDay

bellebellebelle19 said:


> OneMoreDay, thank you for taking the time to share all these lovely photos with us! I think the FW17 looks nice, but to me, nothing as fun and innovative. Love the looks of this bag though:


My pleasure!  And that was my favourite from the collection too!


----------



## Christofle

The leather and wool barcelona bag is absolutely gorgeous... This collection is just so interesting, I'm loving all of it.


----------



## Monique1004

I just got a pretty color knot charm to put on my puzzle and just found out the hardwares don't match...  Does it look weird?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Monique1004 said:


> I just got a pretty color knot charm to put on my puzzle and just found out the hardwares don't match...  Does it look weird?
> 
> View attachment 3630601
> 
> View attachment 3630602



I love that charm! Personally, I think the mixed metals adds to the edge of the bag design and the fun of the charm. It's up to you though - I know some people don't like to mix metals


----------



## Kmora

Monique1004 said:


> I just got a pretty color knot charm to put on my puzzle and just found out the hardwares don't match...  Does it look weird?
> 
> View attachment 3630601
> 
> View attachment 3630602



Is it silver or light gold hardware on your bag? In the picture the contrast is a bit sharp but I do think it is wearable. Both the bag and the charm are gorgeous so it would be a pity to send the charm back..:/


----------



## Kmora

OneMoreDay said:


> Resee via yasminadotcom IG.
> View attachment 3629318
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629324
> View attachment 3629325
> View attachment 3629327
> View attachment 3629328
> View attachment 3629329
> View attachment 3629330



Haha, all these lovely pictures made the app crash on my phone over and over again. After trying 10 times I had to go to my laptop to see them in this thread


----------



## asterificious

Monique1004 said:


> I just got a pretty color knot charm to put on my puzzle and just found out the hardwares don't match...  Does it look weird?
> 
> View attachment 3630601
> 
> View attachment 3630602



Its all about your perception, but to me if i have the slightest feeling that it might look weird i would return it. Luxury items are supposed to make you feel pampered and elevated, not anxious. [emoji12]


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Monique1004 said:


> I just got a pretty color knot charm to put on my puzzle and just found out the hardwares don't match...  Does it look weird?
> 
> View attachment 3630601
> 
> View attachment 3630602




i love that knot!! i am hesitant as on mixing the bag and the charm hardware, i guess because the hardware are pretty bold that's why it bother me a bit
but if you love it then keep it, or maybe as an excuse to get another puzzle in gold hw


----------



## SoLoveCC

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I love the Hammock and I think it's a great design. I only wished the closures were a little more secure…


Yes...no zipper in the middle made me hesitated to get this bi-colour hammock with grained leather.


Oh  what should I do!
I rely on public transportation. I am worried that things may fell out or be stolen if I carry the hammock.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SoLoveCC said:


> Yes...no zipper in the middle made me hesitated to get this bi-colour hammock with grained leather.
> View attachment 3631259
> 
> Oh  what should I do!
> I rely on public transportation. I am worried that things may fell out or be stolen if I carry the hammock.


Carrying with the top handle would make it secure, but if you've need the strap, perhaps you can get a top zip purse organizer/insert. That's always my suggestion for open top bags!


----------



## Monique1004

seahorseinstripes said:


> i love that knot!! i am hesitant as on mixing the bag and the charm hardware, i guess because the hardware are pretty bold that's why it bother me a bit
> but if you love it then keep it, or maybe as an excuse to get another puzzle in gold hw



I may not use this one as I intended but keeping it. I love the color combo & it was the last one. I may use it with my knot bag or others. Thanks a lot for all of your advices.


----------



## SoLoveCC

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Carrying with the top handle would make it secure, but if you've need the strap, perhaps you can get a top zip purse organizer/insert. That's always my suggestion for open top bags!


Thanks for ur suggestions
Maybe I should give the hammock a try


----------



## serenityneow

Monique1004 said:


> I just got a pretty color knot charm to put on my puzzle and just found out the hardwares don't match...  Does it look weird?
> 
> View attachment 3630601
> 
> View attachment 3630602



I prefer the bag without the charm.  The bag is gorgeous and I find the charm distracting. 

Absolutely love the bag, though!  Is this the medium in slate blue?


----------



## Monique1004

serenityneow said:


> I prefer the bag without the charm.  The bag is gorgeous and I find the charm distracting.
> 
> Absolutely love the bag, though!  Is this the medium in slate blue?



Yes, it is. It is one of the prettiest blue only Loewe has. I haven't used it much yet so it's not slouchy at all.


----------



## JuneHawk

I posted on the other thread but here are a couple of pictures from the bag's first outing today.


----------



## Mariapia

SoLoveCC said:


> Yes...no zipper in the middle made me hesitated to get this bi-colour hammock with grained leather.
> View attachment 3631259
> 
> Oh  what should I do!
> I rely on public transportation. I am worried that things may fell out or be stolen if I carry the hammock.


One of my friends doesn't like open totes either.... Someone stole her wallet.... from a zippered Longchamp as she was on a crowded bus in Milan....
A zipper is not a deterrent in some places.   
Get the Hammock if you love it, SoLoveCC!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Mariapia said:


> One of my friends doesn't like open totes either.... Someone stole her wallet.... from a zippered Longchamp as she was on a crowded bus in Milan....
> A zipper is not a deterrent in some places.
> Get the Hammock if you love it, SoLoveCC!


Thank you for ur advice
The hammock is so pretty that I keep thinking about it for the past few days
Zipper shall not stop my love to it


----------



## seahorseinstripes

JuneHawk said:


> I posted on the other thread but here are a couple of pictures from the bag's first outing today.



i love how the colour pops !!!
you look gorgeous with it


----------



## OneMoreDay

Loewe has a FW17 trunkshow on Moda Operandi until 6th April 2017. Expected to ship Jul 30, 2017 - Nov 15, 2017.
Bicolored Sling Bag (Red) - $2,850 ($1,425 Deposit)
Note: comes with an additional crossbody strap.

Internal zip pocket
Two tone design
Leather interior
Composition: Soft Grain Calf Leather
Color: Midnight Blue, Black
Open tote
Made in Spain






Bicolored Sling Bag (Blue) - $2,850 ($1,425 Deposit)








Sling Knit Bag - $3,250 ($1,625 Deposit)




Midnight Belt Backpack Bag - $2,190 ($1,095 Deposit)

Internal zip pocket
Contrasting straps
Fully lined
Composition: Classic Calf Leather
Color: Sand/Caramel
Made in Italy


----------



## OneMoreDay

Midnight Bucket Bag - $2,850 ($1,425 Deposit)

Internal slip pocket
Optional shoulder strap
Fully lined
Composition: Soft Grained Calfskin
Color: Black
Drawstring closure
Made in Spain


















Midnight Stitched Bucket Bag - $3,490 ($1,745 Deposit)

Internal pocket
Optional shoulder strap
Drawstring closure
Composition: Suede, Classic Calf Leather
Color: Black/Caramel/Navy
Fully lined
Made in Spain













Suede Midnight Bag - $2,950 ($1,475 Deposit)

Shoulder strap
Suede body
Leather interior
Composition: Soft Grain Calf Leather
Color: Gold, Dark Brown
Drawstring closure
Made in Spain


----------



## OneMoreDay

Barcelona Dots Bag - $3,150 ($1,575 Deposit)

Internal slip pocket
Dual compartments
Pull through closure
Composition: Calf Leather, Textile, Suede
Color: Beige Multitone/Black/Red
Leather interior
Made in Spain









Barcelona Bag - $2,450 ($1,225 Deposit)

Internal slip pocket
Dual compartments
Pull through closure
Composition: Velvet, Box Calf Leather
Color: Black
Leather interior
Made in Spain









Barcelona Tote Bag - $2,350 ($1,175 Deposit)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Leather Missy Bag - $1,950 ($975 Deposit)

Optional shoulder strap
Zip pull
Leather interior
Composition: Nappa Leather
Color: Black
Zip closure
Made in Spain

















Crocodile Missy Bag (Neutral) - $17,150 ($8,575 Deposit)












Crocodile Missy Bag (Black) - $17,150 ($8,575 Deposit)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Puzzle Circles Bag - $2,850 ($1,425 Deposit)

Can be zipped in many ways
Shoulder strap
Zip
Composition: Classic Calf Leather
Color: Black/Tan/Chocolate Brown
Fully lined
Made in Spain













Puzzle Stitched Bag - $2,950 ($1,475 Deposit)












Calf Leather Hammock Bag - $2,450 ($1,225 Deposit)


----------



## OneMoreDay

T Shopper Knit Large Bag - $2,450 ($1,225 Deposit)

Internal zip pocket
Two shoulder straps
Fully lined
Composition: Calf Leather, Textile
Color: Beige Multitone/Black
Magnetic closure
Made in Spain









T Shopper Large Bag (Black) - $1,390 ($695 Deposit)

Two shoulder straps
Classic tote
Magnetic closure
Composition: Goatskin, Calfskin
Color: Dark Green/Grey
Fully lined
Made in Spain









T Shopper Large Bag (Grey) - $1,390 ($695 Deposit)








Knit T Pouch Bag - $1,550 ($775 Deposit)

Optional shoulder strap
Zig zag print
Leather interior
Composition: Classic Calf Leather
Color: Beige, Black
Zip closure
Made in Spain









Cat Pouch - $750 ($375 Deposit)

Cat silhouette
Floral detail
Fully lined
Composition: 100% Viscose
Color: Orange
Zip closure
Made in Spain


----------



## squidgee

Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong thread but don't see any Loewe-dedicated shopping finds:

Loewe (medium?) puzzle bag with zips at TJ Maxx! I'm not a fan of the zips but hopefully someone is!

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...97478?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:38&N=3258590146


----------



## OCMomof3

JuneHawk said:


> I posted on the other thread but here are a couple of pictures from the bag's first outing today.


How are you liking it?  No prior experience with the brand, but I'm lusting over this bag!!!


----------



## bt_b10

Is t-pouch a good buy??


----------



## asterificious

bt_b10 said:


> Is t-pouch a good buy??



I personally love it. I have 3 XD


----------



## bt_b10

Thanks!  I love the cat t-pouch!  But it's almost half of the price of a bag, say puzzle.... that's why I m not so sure.  

In what occasion do u use it??  Causal or work??


----------



## bt_b10




----------



## TaylorXavier

I just bought a medium puzzle in pink! I love this bag and the leather is just so soft and buttery.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

congratulation !!! pics please


----------



## TaylorXavier

Thanks! Here are some pics I took in the car. 




The back looks really nice too.


----------



## raspberrypink

TaylorXavier said:


> Thanks! Here are some pics I took in the car.
> View attachment 3670639
> 
> View attachment 3670640
> 
> The back looks really nice too.


What a gorgeous happy colour! Congrats!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

TaylorXavier said:


> Thanks! Here are some pics I took in the car.
> View attachment 3670639
> 
> View attachment 3670640
> 
> The back looks really nice too.




oooo LOVE it! i was expecting a soft pink but this is much better, and i love it with the gold hardware


----------



## someonelikeyou

TaylorXavier said:


> Thanks! Here are some pics I took in the car.
> View attachment 3670639
> 
> View attachment 3670640
> 
> The back looks really nice too.


Holy camoley it's beautiful and the leather looks perfectly smooshy and buttery. Congrats! I'm nervous about scratches/wear but can't seem to get this bag (in tan) out of my head so I'll have to check it out in Spain when I vacation there


----------



## TaylorXavier

raspberrypink said:


> What a gorgeous happy colour! Congrats!



Thanks! I'm a pink girl and couldn't resist! 



seahorseinstripes said:


> oooo LOVE it! i was expecting a soft pink but this is much better, and i love it with the gold hardware



Yes it's hot pink, definitely an eye catching color. 



someonelikeyou said:


> Holy camoley it's beautiful and the leather looks perfectly smooshy and buttery. Congrats! I'm nervous about scratches/wear but can't seem to get this bag (in tan) out of my head so I'll have to check it out in Spain when I vacation there



So far it doesn't seem to be easily scratched. If you look closely it has small grains on the leather. I think this will be a worry free bag for me. You have to see one in person.


----------



## Monique1004

Embossed t-pouch on sale at RealReal for good price. 

https://trr.app.link/Lx0QdPFKMC


----------



## Monique1004

Also small puzzle bag in pink. Look almost new. 




https://trr.app.link/chRTvsuMMC


----------



## lumkeikei

My husband got me a big blue hammock!!


----------



## lumkeikei

Here it is next to visit my purple puzzle (I had to stuff it or else it will collapse)


----------



## lumkeikei

Has anyone else used their puzzle so much that it just turns into a puddle when nothing is inside?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lumkeikei said:


> Has anyone else used their puzzle so much that it just turns into a puddle when nothing is inside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687015



What a gorgeous puzzle! The leather must feel amazing! 

Would you mind sharing modshots of your Hammock? Is it the regular size? I've always wondered how it would look on someone!


----------



## eiiv

lumkeikei said:


> Has anyone else used their puzzle so much that it just turns into a puddle when nothing is inside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687015


Although it may have lost its boxy shape, but the fact that it is now a puddle of loveliness shows that you have really used the bag! And I really envy that. I have not used mine yet and I hope that one day it will look like yours as well.


----------



## Kmora

lumkeikei said:


> Has anyone else used their puzzle so much that it just turns into a puddle when nothing is inside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687015


It is gorgeous! Balenciaga lovers call this "broken in"


----------



## Kathy K

Just bought the most gorgeous electric blue flamenco with contrasting purple lining in Lisbon. I LOVE this bag. Just had to share.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kathy K said:


> Just bought the most gorgeous electric blue flamenco with contrasting purple lining in Lisbon. I LOVE this bag. Just had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689201



I love your bag too! That leather looks like it's to die for! 

When I was at the outlet, I thought the leather didn't really seem as soft as it looks in everyone's pics. Maybe a dud?


----------



## veevee1

lumkeikei said:


> Has anyone else used their puzzle so much that it just turns into a puddle when nothing is inside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687015



Yes, my black medium puzzle turns into puddle too, and I love it!

Gorgeous color that you have!


----------



## Retrod

Ana16kin said:


> View attachment 3489511
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just want to share my new Loewe purchase. The Beautiful Puzzle Bag.. Bought it in Amsterdam at the De Bijenkorf about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Haven't use it though. But i'm in love with it. The color and the leather is amazing..this will be my fourth Loewe bag. And first for the Jonathan Anderson Design..Loewe is one of my favorite brand. Very understated..
> 
> I'll post more when i have used it..



beautiful colour!! love it!! I saw this bag in the store and I am contemplating between stone blue, black, tan or marine colour for the puzzle. How did you go with stone blue, was it easy to match most clothing? Dilemma....


----------



## Retrod

.


----------



## someonelikeyou

i don't post often but wanted to thank everyone on the thread for all the information so far. it's helped me make my decision - see picture. so far i love it, because:
- casual and slouchy but still smart, brand is not too obvious
- outside pocket fits my phone and is so handy
- strap is thick and comfortable to sustain the weight. backpack mode is comfortable too
- a lot of people think the opening is too small but i find this more of a problem with the smaller size, i got medium since it made sense with 5'5 height
Retail price €1800 eur, Spain VAT is €252.90



TaylorXavier said:


> So far it doesn't seem to be easily scratched. If you look closely it has small grains on the leather. I think this will be a worry free bag for me. You have to see one in person.


 so far so good, and smells so amazing



lumkeikei said:


> Has anyone else used their puzzle so much that it just turns into a puddle when nothing is inside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687015


what a beautiful puddle, mine's already softening with a few day's use



Retrod said:


> beautiful colour!! love it!! I saw this bag in the store and I am contemplating between stone blue, black, tan or marine colour for the puzzle. How did you go with stone blue, was it easy to match most clothing? Dilemma....


depends on what color bags you already have. i have some blues so marine/stone blue was out for me (but both are stunning and you'd get so much use out of marine). black is a staple but you don't see the puzzle design as much, so i settled on tan (which i don't have and you can see the design)


----------



## Retrod

Monique1004 said:


> I just got a pretty color knot charm to put on my puzzle and just found out the hardwares don't match...  Does it look weird?
> 
> View attachment 3630601
> 
> View attachment 3630602


Love the colour of your bag! Is this colour easy to match? Since is a lighter colour, did you find it hard to maintain?


----------



## Kmora

someonelikeyou said:


> i don't post often but wanted to thank everyone on the thread for all the information so far. it's helped me make my decision - see picture. so far i love it, because:
> - casual and slouchy but still smart, brand is not too obvious
> - outside pocket fits my phone and is so handy
> - strap is thick and comfortable to sustain the weight. backpack mode is comfortable too
> - a lot of people think the opening is too small but i find this more of a problem with the smaller size, i got medium since it made sense with 5'5 height
> Retail price €1800 eur, Spain VAT is €252.90
> 
> so far so good, and smells so amazing
> 
> 
> what a beautiful puddle, mine's already softening with a few day's use
> 
> 
> depends on what color bags you already have. i have some blues so marine/stone blue was out for me (but both are stunning and you'd get so much use out of marine). black is a staple but you don't see the puzzle design as much, so i settled on tan (which i don't have and you can see the design)


This is truly gorgeous! If I ever get the money to buy a Puzzle I will probably get it in tan. I also prefer to see the Puzzle design


----------



## seahorseinstripes

lumkeikei said:


> Here it is next to visit my purple puzzle (I had to stuff it or else it will collapse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687011



ooh lovely lovely! i don't see purple puzzle a lot, it's a pretty purple and yes my medium puzzle collapse too. i wish my small puzzle can collapse like the medium. how do you find the hammock for everyday bag ?



Kathy K said:


> Just bought the most gorgeous electric blue flamenco with contrasting purple lining in Lisbon. I LOVE this bag. Just had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689201



congratulation !!! beautiful colour to pop up your look instantly




someonelikeyou said:


> i don't post often but wanted to thank everyone on the thread for all the information so far. it's helped me make my decision - see picture. so far i love it, because:
> - casual and slouchy but still smart, brand is not too obvious
> - outside pocket fits my phone and is so handy
> - strap is thick and comfortable to sustain the weight. backpack mode is comfortable too
> - a lot of people think the opening is too small but i find this more of a problem with the smaller size, i got medium since it made sense with 5'5 height
> Retail price €1800 eur, Spain VAT is €252.90
> 
> so far so good, and smells so amazing
> 
> 
> what a beautiful puddle, mine's already softening with a few day's use
> 
> 
> depends on what color bags you already have. i have some blues so marine/stone blue was out for me (but both are stunning and you'd get so much use out of marine). black is a staple but you don't see the puzzle design as much, so i settled on tan (which i don't have and you can see the design)




congratulation !!! tan is such a pretty and classic colour, i do agree you can't really see the design in black


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i'm wearing my small puzzle with the strap from my gucci lady web and loving it !!! 
although the hardware on the strap is kinda heavy but the wider and canvas strap really works for me 
and i love how it add colours on the bag


----------



## raspberrypink

seahorseinstripes said:


> View attachment 3693191
> 
> 
> i'm wearing my small puzzle with the strap from my gucci lady web and loving it !!!
> although the hardware on the strap is kinda heavy but the wider and canvas strap really works for me
> and i love how it add colours on the bag


What a great idea ! Cute combo!


----------



## raspberrypink

Here's my puzzle with gucci twilly. It's a great casual bag!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Absolutely gorgeous tan puzzles being shared!! Love what everyone's done with theirs. 

@someonelikeyou you're so right! The medium is a great size on you. I'm basically the same height so your photo helps a lot - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lumkeikei

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love your bag too! That leather looks like it's to die for!
> 
> When I was at the outlet, I thought the leather didn't really seem as soft as it looks in everyone's pics. Maybe a dud?



Actually I have noticed a difference in the softness of the leather. All the leathers on loewe bags in Hong Kong stores are a little stiffer than mine. My husband bought all my loewe from Denmark.


----------



## lumkeikei

I see the puzzles that ladies carry in hk and stay their boxy shape. Or maybe their just really new and haven't been used a lot.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lumkeikei said:


> Actually I have noticed a difference in the softness of the leather. All the leathers on loewe bags in Hong Kong stores are a little stiffer than mine. My husband bought all my loewe from Denmark.



That's really strange. I'd understand outlet differences, but full price stores? I wonder why?

Did your husband claim VAT refund from buying Loewe in Denmark? I have a friend going there and I'm wondering if I could make some savings!


----------



## Monique1004

I buy my Loewe bags in US & Korea and the quality of the bag including the leather is the same. I actually bought my puzzle last summer in Seoul & it's buttery soft. I don't think they would use different material per country. Maybe some you saw on the street are not authentic?


----------



## mundodabolsa

seahorseinstripes said:


> View attachment 3693191
> 
> 
> i'm wearing my small puzzle with the strap from my gucci lady web and loving it !!!
> although the hardware on the strap is kinda heavy but the wider and canvas strap really works for me
> and i love how it add colours on the bag



I like this combination a lot, the colors look great and elegant together.


----------



## lumkeikei

Monique1004 said:


> I buy my Loewe bags in US & Korea and the quality of the bag including the leather is the same. I actually bought my puzzle last summer in Seoul & it's buttery soft. I don't think they would use different material per country. Maybe some you saw on the street are not authentic?



I think the leather on all authentic loewe is the same maybe because of the different weather in different countries?


----------



## lumkeikei

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That's really strange. I'd understand outlet differences, but full price stores? I wonder why?
> 
> Did your husband claim VAT refund from buying Loewe in Denmark? I have a friend going there and I'm wondering if I could make some savings!



It's much cheaper in Denmark than in HK. In Hong Kong I think it is $19900 hkd, he got it for $12500 hkd.


----------



## threewhitefeathers

I've paid for my loewe puzzle bag and now they're just awaiting my decision on color. I must ask all of you - tan or coral ? I'm really torn !


----------



## sonicxml

Need help from Loewe lovers  I am thinking about getting amazona as a work bag, just wondering if a4/letter documents would fit in Amazona 28 bags? I am 5'2" so I really don't want to carry a large purse if I don't have to Also does anyone shop at the Woodbury Loewe outlet store before? Do they carry Amazona bags, and do they ship? Thanks a lot!


----------



## morejunkny

sonicxml said:


> Need help from Loewe lovers  I am thinking about getting amazona as a work bag, just wondering if a4/letter documents would fit in Amazona 28 bags? I am 5'2" so I really don't want to carry a large purse if I don't have to Also does anyone shop at the Woodbury Loewe outlet store before? Do they carry Amazona bags, and do they ship? Thanks a lot!



I can only answer part of your question-I have been to the Woodbury outlet, the SAs are very nice, and they sell Amazonas in many sizes. I am pretty sure they told me that they ship.


----------



## Muppet18

I am in!
Got mine yesterday and love it so much!
Large Puzzle in Navy


----------



## seahorseinstripes

threewhitefeathers said:


> I've paid for my loewe puzzle bag and now they're just awaiting my decision on color. I must ask all of you - tan or coral ? I'm really torn !



you can't go wrong with both
i love the tan, and it's a very neutral colour.
and the coral in the puzzle design is just so pretty. kinda have a hermes linda feeling on it but more edgy
coral would be my first option but when bought mine they don't have it in stock so i got the tan instead 

there's more nice tan bags out there but not as many in coral


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Muppet18 said:


> View attachment 3702062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in!
> Got mine yesterday and love it so much!
> Large Puzzle in Navy



congratulation !!! it's gorgeous 
how do you find the large? is it heavy when you fill it ?


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Ah I know ! It's so special. And you're totally right about it being like the Hermes orange but edgier .... But alas I decided on tan . it's a really tough choice to make though - I was agonizing for 2 days straight lol

Here are the picks my SA sent me - to be honest I might have to just get both [emoji4]


----------



## Muppet18

seahorseinstripes said:


> congratulation !!! it's gorgeous
> how do you find the large? is it heavy when you fill it ?


I love the large!
Size is perfect and I think it is more on the light side....but  I am used to heavy bags so others may see that different


----------



## sonicxml

morejunkny said:


> I can only answer part of your question-I have been to the Woodbury outlet, the SAs are very nice, and they sell Amazonas in many sizes. I am pretty sure they told me that they ship.


Thank you!! Do you happen to have any of their SA's contact info? Or anyone I could ask for help when I call the store? Thanks again!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

sonicxml said:


> Thank you!! Do you happen to have any of their SA's contact info? Or anyone I could ask for help when I call the store? Thanks again!



I have an SA there - if you would like, you can DM me and I'll give you her info!


----------



## cocolv

So bummed [emoji853]....I think I missed out on the barrel bag in tan. I checked on Saks, NM & BG. I put my request in to email me if it comes back in stock on the Loewe website so I'm keeping my fingers crossed . 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I really like this bag as it seems so casual with some style. I hope I find it.


----------



## sonicxml

cocolv said:


> So bummed [emoji853]....I think I missed out on the barrel bag in tan. I checked on Saks, NM & BG. I put my request in to email me if it comes back in stock on the Loewe website so I'm keeping my fingers crossed .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704662
> 
> 
> I really like this bag as it seems so casual with some style. I hope I find it.


Hi, matchesfashion has this

http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Loewe-Barrel-small-leather-tote-1095077

Also in medium and black

This website also has referral program if you have not shopped with them before


----------



## cocolv

sonicxml said:


> Hi, matchesfashion has this
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Loewe-Barrel-small-leather-tote-1095077
> 
> Also in medium and black
> 
> This website also has referral program if you have not shopped with them before



Thanks, I PM'ed you.


----------



## dolphingirl

Does anyone have a Loewe SA in Saks, Neiman or Bergdorf Goodman?  I would love to purchase a Puzzle bag.  Thank you ladies.


----------



## OneMoreDay

In love with this colour combination.  I adore the gold hardware on these cool tones. Coming soon at Matchesfashion.com.


----------



## pursedyp

Anyone knows what size this puzzle bag is?


----------



## raspberrypink

pursedyp said:


> Anyone knows what size this puzzle bag is?


That looks like the medium size which the length is 28cm.


----------



## stefaniededalus

There's no chance of finding an origami tote anywhere at this point, is there?


----------



## Phiomega

I never knew we have a Loewe thread!!! Here is my one and only, but well beloved Small Loewe puzzle bag.... I love how it is deceptively small, and stylish without being over the top!

Have been admiring the Hammock owned by several members here.... enablers alert!


----------



## Phiomega

threewhitefeathers said:


> Ah I know ! It's so special. And you're totally right about it being like the Hermes orange but edgier .... But alas I decided on tan . it's a really tough choice to make though - I was agonizing for 2 days straight lol



I love my tan puzzle bag! It goes with everything!


----------



## MonsieurMode

LOEWE private sale: http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/copy-of...=USA_ENG&utm_medium=Newsletter&utm_source=DMC


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Loewe Puzzle bag - is this normal ?

Hey everyone ! I just received my puzzle yesterday via UPS from the Loewe Store in Paris. I love the bag, but noticed that theres some warping on the front left side of the leather panel, almost. Does anyone know if this is "normal" ? I'm thinking I may have to send it back ...


----------



## cocolv

sonicxml said:


> Hi, matchesfashion has this
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Loewe-Barrel-small-leather-tote-1095077
> 
> Also in medium and black
> 
> This website also has referral program if you have not shopped with them before



Hey guys, I want to give a big shout out of appreciation to TPF member, sonicxml. Although I didn't buy my purse from matchesfashion it was found by sonicxml on Nordstroms. 






I'm really happy to have this bag & looking forward to using it. This is a great community & sharing info is so kind & useful. I know a lot of you guys really enjoy the puzzle bag (as it's a beautiful bag) but this is more my style. This is also my first Loewe bag. 
Thanks for letting me share my happiness about my bag & my gratefulness to sonicxml.


----------



## sonicxml

cocolv said:


> Hey guys, I want to give a big shout out of appreciation to TPF member, sonicxml. Although I didn't buy my purse from matchesfashion it was found by sonicxml on Nordstroms.
> 
> View attachment 3709985
> View attachment 3709986
> View attachment 3709987
> 
> 
> I'm really happy to have this bag & looking forward to using it. This is a great community & sharing info is so kind & useful. I know a lot of you guys really enjoy the puzzle bag (as it's a beautiful bag) but this is more my style. This is also my first Loewe bag.
> Thanks for letting me share my happiness about my bag & my gratefulness to sonicxml.


You are welcome! I have received a lot of help from TPFers as well Congrats on your new Loewe! It is a beautiful bag, love the tan color and the shape!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

threewhitefeathers said:


> Loewe Puzzle bag - is this normal ?
> 
> Hey everyone ! I just received my puzzle yesterday via UPS from the Loewe Store in Paris. I love the bag, but noticed that theres some warping on the front left side of the leather panel, almost. Does anyone know if this is "normal" ? I'm thinking I may have to send it back ...
> 
> View attachment 3709841



my small puzzle have the same thing, it's also in tan. personally i don't find it as a problem
but it's up to you, if it bothers you then return it


----------



## Muppet18

The Puzzle is a soft leather bag- so I don't see that as a problem.
I have used mine every day since I got (one week ago) it and it def. has become softer and has more warpings than yours!


----------



## Ana16kin

My new puzzle wallet! It matches with my stone blue puzzle [emoji16][emoji16].

Bought at Paragon Singapore! Great Service!


----------



## threewhitefeathers

seahorseinstripes said:


> my small puzzle have the same thing, it's also in tan. personally i don't find it as a problem
> but it's up to you, if it bothers you then return it



Thanks for confirming ! I'm keeping it


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Muppet18 said:


> The Puzzle is a soft leather bag- so I don't see that as a problem.
> I have used mine every day since I got (one week ago) it and it def. has become softer and has more warpings than yours!



Thank you ! I'm keeping it


----------



## michua

Can anybody provide me any information where can I buy Loewe puzzle bag in Athens? I search the Loewe website, they do not have any boutique in that country.  Thanks


----------



## seahorseinstripes

michua said:


> Can anybody provide me any information where can I buy Loewe puzzle bag in Athens? I search the Loewe website, they do not have any boutique in that country.  Thanks



maybe can try here, i'm not sure what loewe items they sell though


----------



## Ana16kin

Retrod said:


> beautiful colour!! love it!! I saw this bag in the store and I am contemplating between stone blue, black, tan or marine colour for the puzzle. How did you go with stone blue, was it easy to match most clothing? Dilemma....



Hey Sorry for the Late Reply. I was going for the navy blue. But there was a scratch on it, so i ask the SA to check if they have a new one. He went and bought 2 bags, the new navy color and the stone blue. And I instantly fell on love with the stone blue. Lol

For me it matches with most of my clothes, because i wear mainly neutral colors now. Did u get the bag? And what color?


----------



## Catherineeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I DM'ed it to you! If anyone else wants it, don't hesitate to DM!


Hey! I'm interested in the SA's email as well (but can't figure out how to DM LOL I know I'm dumb I'm sorry hahaha).


----------



## Muppet18

Great!


----------



## pursedyp

Has anyone experienced the white logo of on top of the puzzle bag cracking? I got mine today but there is a slight cracking (?)... I mean it's hard to say the logo is cracked but it's just not perfect...


----------



## Monique1004

There's new multicolor collection.


----------



## lumkeikei

pursedyp said:


> Has anyone experienced the white logo of on top of the puzzle bag cracking? I got mine today but there is a slight cracking (?)... I mean it's hard to say the logo is cracked but it's just not perfect...
> View attachment 3717498



The logo on my purple puzzle is like that too.


----------



## sonicxml

stefaniededalus said:


> There's no chance of finding an origami tote anywhere at this point, is there?


Saw one at yoox with good price
https://mobile.yoox.com/us/45335234...rchResult&cod10=45335234FU&sizeId=1&sizeName=


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Finally joining the Puzzle bag club [emoji4] This is the medium size. Happy to purchase this before the recent Euro price increase.


----------



## eckw

Ana16kin said:


> View attachment 3710482
> 
> 
> My new puzzle wallet! It matches with my stone blue puzzle [emoji16][emoji16].
> 
> Bought at Paragon Singapore! Great Service!



I love that wallet. I have the long version of that in navy (to match with my navy med puzzle [emoji4]) But your square one is more versatile!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Ana16kin

eckw said:


> I love that wallet. I have the long version of that in navy (to match with my navy med puzzle [emoji4]) But your square one is more versatile!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks! Definitely more Versatile. I was going to buy the long one. But i have a lot of smaller bag, and it's a hassle to change wallets all the time. So i bought the smaller one. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Ana16kin

pursedyp said:


> Has anyone experienced the white logo of on top of the puzzle bag cracking? I got mine today but there is a slight cracking (?)... I mean it's hard to say the logo is cracked but it's just not perfect...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717498



Mine is starting to crack a little bit. And i have it for about 8 months now. I didn't notice if it was already cracking when i bought it.


----------



## threewhitefeathers

fishyxpisces13 said:


> Finally joining the Puzzle bag club [emoji4] This is the medium size. Happy to purchase this before the recent Euro price increase.
> 
> View attachment 3721859



Euro price increase ? Does that mean they are raising the prices of the bags in Europe ?


----------



## fishyxpisces13

threewhitefeathers said:


> Euro price increase ? Does that mean they are raising the prices of the bags in Europe ?



That's correct. If you check the European Loewe pages, the prices of the small and medium Puzzle bags have just gone up €100 in the past week or so. Looks like the Hammock went up €50. I didn't check the prices of any other bags. 

An SA mentioned it to me when I was in Italy. Glad I bought before the increase!


----------



## Monique1004

Puzzle medium in good condition on sale at RealReal. 
Loewe Medium Puzzle Bag https://trr.app.link/w0L3y4Yv0D


----------



## Prettyvogue

Ana16kin said:


> View attachment 3710482
> 
> 
> My new puzzle wallet! It matches with my stone blue puzzle [emoji16][emoji16].
> 
> Bought at Paragon Singapore! Great Service!


This is stunning! Could you please post a photo of the inside?


----------



## GrRoxy

Saw this limited edition piece at Le Bon Marche and it is stunning, huge and very heavy! Had to take pics


----------



## Ana16kin

Prettyvogue said:


> This is stunning! Could you please post a photo of the inside?






Here you go [emoji16]


----------



## Prettyvogue

Ana16kin said:


> View attachment 3735249
> 
> 
> Here you go [emoji16]


That is beyond gorgeous, thank you for posting! I may have to track down one for myself


----------



## sonicxml

Found a denim amazona and a stripe barcelona that are both 60% off:
https://theline.com/products/amazona-28-bag-mulitone-denim
https://theline.com/products/barcelona-stitches-bag-blue-multitone-marine

I notice that very few stores carry amazonas now  Does anyone happen to know this boutique? Is it legit? TIA!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

sonicxml said:


> Found a denim amazona and a stripe barcelona that are both 60% off:
> https://theline.com/products/amazona-28-bag-mulitone-denim
> https://theline.com/products/barcelona-stitches-bag-blue-multitone-marine
> 
> I notice that very few stores carry amazonas now  Does anyone happen to know this boutique? Is it legit? TIA!


I don't know that store, but I know the outlet sells Amazona discounted. If you can make it to one you should check it out, but if you can't, you can PM me for SA info


----------



## Straight-Laced

Can someone please ID the size of the Puzzle in this photo?
Thanks!


----------



## Monique1004

Straight-Laced said:


> Can someone please ID the size of the Puzzle in this photo?
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3739343



Looks like a medium.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Monique1004 said:


> Looks like a medium.


Thank you


----------



## Monique1004

Monique1004 said:


> Puzzle medium in good condition on sale at RealReal.
> Loewe Medium Puzzle Bag https://trr.app.link/w0L3y4Yv0D
> View attachment 3732325



Price lowered to $1,356


----------



## wawakiko

I just received my very first Loewe Flamenco Knot Bag, but the leather seems to be flaking and very wrinkling on one side and the bottom. The other side however is quite smooth.
The leather looks like it's going to crack soon, is this how it suppose to be? Should I return it? Hope you guys can help!


----------



## Monique1004

It's kind of odd for them to be so different. It does look dry on top. I think you should exchange it if it bothers you. My knot bag is so soft & smooth.


----------



## wawakiko

Monique1004 said:


> It's kind of odd for them to be so different. It does look dry on top. I think you should exchange it if it bothers you. My knot bag is so soft & smooth.


Thanks for your advice Monique! As this is my first Loewe bag, and I purchased it on their website,  I am not sure if that's just how it should be.  But since yours is smooth, I should definitely return it.
Thanks again for your help ^^


----------



## cocolv

I've been posting this in every thread possible only cuz I love [emoji173]️ it. Thanks for letting me share [emoji847]


View attachment 3744077



It's the Loewe Barrel bag. The strap adjustments were a pain in the behind but I finally got it right w/o putting wear & tear on the straps.


----------



## raspberrypink

cocolv said:


> I've been posting this in every thread possible only cuz I love [emoji173]️ it. Thanks for letting me share [emoji847]
> View attachment 3744073
> 
> View attachment 3744077
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Loewe Barrel bag. The strap adjustments were a pain in the behind but I finally got it right w/o putting wear & tear on the straps.


Wow....never seen this before....is this new? It looks gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Good Friday

Has anybody seen a cloud puzzle or hammock in person? How's the leather since it is painted I believe.


----------



## cocolv

raspberrypink said:


> Wow....never seen this before....is this new? It looks gorgeous! Congrats!



No it's not new. In fact, I saw it on the Loewe website originally & just thought about it for awhile. When I decided I was in love with it, it wasn't there. I vented on the Loewe thread and there were some very kind & knowledgeable members that helped me locate it again (I'm so grateful). I was directed to Nordstrom's by a member & was able to get some 'Nordstrom notes' also. What a bargain! (Not really) [emoji846][emoji854][emoji857]
Thanks for asking about it. I love it. It's on the smaller side but It fits all my necessities. 

Long answer to a short question  
Sorry, I'm excited [emoji4]

PS-props to TPF member sonicxml for getting me to Nordstrom. That's what TPF is all about. Thanks again


----------



## seahorseinstripes

GrRoxy said:


> Saw this limited edition piece at Le Bon Marche and it is stunning, huge and very heavy! Had to take pics
> 
> View attachment 3733498
> View attachment 3733499




OMG OMG this is stunning!!!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Thought I'd share this gorgeous and stylish mom with her baby and Hammock! 


Source: vikyandthekid IG


----------



## OneMoreDay

More Vikyandthekid.


----------



## Mariapia

OneMoreDay said:


> More Vikyandthekid.
> View attachment 3745786
> View attachment 3745787
> View attachment 3745788
> View attachment 3745789
> View attachment 3745790
> View attachment 3745791
> View attachment 3745792
> View attachment 3745793


Wow! Gorgeous lady, gorgeous bag, gorgeous pics!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Gorgeous lady, gorgeous bag, gorgeous pics!


I'm so envious. I need a vacation too, lol.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

It looks like a great summer bag for her. And I love that she uses it so much with so many different outfits


----------



## trucie

Hi,
I'm new to this thread but I have been eyeing the Barcelona for a while. So to all of you who own the Barcelona, how do you take care of the leather since I feel like it is very prone to scratches?
TIA


----------



## Jadpe

I finaly joined the Barcelona club! My new Barcelona bag in size large.


----------



## Jadpe

trucie said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this thread but I have been eyeing the Barcelona for a while. So to all of you who own the Barcelona, how do you take care of the leather since I feel like it is very prone to scratches?
> TIA



My Barcelona bag was a store display bag (didn't pay full price so I don't mind). It has a few deep scratches from people who didn't figure out how to open it. I've used leather cream and the lightest scratches are gone. But the deepest scratches are visible. I hope since it's box leather that they'll disappear in time. But it isn't the most worry free type of leather.


----------



## trucie

Jadpe said:


> My Barcelona bag was a store display bag (didn't pay full price so I don't mind). It has a few deep scratches from people who didn't figure out how to open it. I've used leather cream and the lightest scratches are gone. But the deepest scratches are visible. I hope since it's box leather that they'll disappear in time. But it isn't the most worry free type of leather.


Your black one is gorgeous. I was thinking ablut getting one in black but I saw the display one and the scratches are too visible which annoys me a lot.


----------



## Jadpe

trucie said:


> Your black one is gorgeous. I was thinking ablut getting one in black but I saw the display one and the scratches are too visible which annoys me a lot.


I think scratches are inevitable with the Barcelona. The gold piece of metal is quite sharp. Even if you're very carefull with you nails you'll get scratches from the clasp. 

But I don't know how other Barcelona bags hold up after some time. I own my Barcelona bag a few days now


----------



## gardenbelle

I pre-ordered one of the mouse keychains from the Loewe: This is Home collection.  The expected delivery date was October so I was happily surprised when I got an email saying it shipped.  Here is the adorable, whiskered mouse.




I managed to snag a tan contrast puzzle bag during the most recent Barneys sale.  It has gold hardware which matches the keychain.


----------



## onepiece101

That is absolutely adorable! I especially love how they used an extra long strip of leather for the zipper to act as the tail!


----------



## sonicxml

gardenbelle said:


> I pre-ordered one of the mouse keychains from the Loewe: This is Home collection.  The expected delivery date was October so I was happily surprised when I got an email saying it shipped.  Here is the adorable, whiskered mouse.
> View attachment 3759802
> 
> View attachment 3759801
> 
> I managed to snag a tan contrast puzzle bag during the most recent Barneys sale.  It has gold hardware which matches the keychain.
> View attachment 3759799


The mouse is soooo cute! Congrats on the new puzzle too, such a beautiful color! When the sale started my barneys sa told me that the only puzzles on sale were yellow, fuchsia and electric blue, so I did not track it down...


----------



## morejunkny

sonicxml said:


> The mouse is soooo cute! Congrats on the new puzzle too, such a beautiful color! When the sale started my barneys sa told me that the only puzzles on sale were yellow, fuchsia and electric blue, so I did not track it down...



And my SA said no Loewe on sale!

Love the bag and mouse Gardenbelle!


----------



## gardenbelle

sonicxml said:


> When the sale started my barneys sa told me that the only puzzles on sale were yellow, fuchsia and electric blue, so I did not track it down...





morejunkny said:


> And my SA said no Loewe on sale!



I was super lucky with my puzzle bag.  My local Barneys doesn't carry Loewe but I really wanted to see the tan bag before I bought it.  I prefer gold to silver hardware and wanted to make sure I could live with silver.  I didn't know a gold version existed at the time.  My SA offered to order the bag to the store around the end April.  

Two weeks go by and I heard nothing.  Eventually I called the store and she told me the bag hadn't come in yet.  However she invited me to their pre-sale event night later that week.

The day of the event she texted me that the bag finally arrived and she could show me that night.  When she pulled it out of the dust bag and I saw the gold hardware, I was sold.  I decided then and there I was buying it.  She explained that this was the last one of its kind in the whole company which was why it took so long to ship.  Then she said it was marked down 30% today for the sale.  To which my only reply was here take my money.


----------



## sonicxml

Loewe Barcelona Stitches Bag - Blue Multitone/Marine $855 (70% off) probably the best price of the season...
https://theline.com/products/barcelona-stitches-bag-blue-multitone-marine

The denim Amazona I was eyeing on was gone


----------



## Zandkoekje

Hi everyone,

After a lot of going forth between different brands, I finally decided on a medium Loewe puzzle and received it yesterday. I love it.

I noticed though that the measurements are off. I think it was discussed here on this thread before but in reference to the small size (which turned out to be 10 cm instead of 14).

Would the proud medium puzzle owners be so kind to confirm that the depth of the medium is only 12 cm and not 14 as Loewe states? 

I bought mine online from a Dutch department store which is relatively new to selling luxury brands online and I noticed they don't send their products with non removable tags. 

Thanks!


----------



## raspberrypink

Zandkoekje said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After a lot of going forth between different brands, I finally decided on a medium Loewe puzzle and received it yesterday. I love it.
> 
> I noticed though that the measurements are off. I think it was discussed here on this thread before but in reference to the small size (which turned out to be 10 cm instead of 14).
> 
> Would the proud medium puzzle owners be so kind to confirm that the depth of the medium is only 12 cm and not 14 as Loewe states?
> 
> I bought mine online from a Dutch department store which is relatively new to selling luxury brands online and I noticed they don't send their products with non removable tags.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi. My medium is 28cm x 12cm. [emoji5]


----------



## Zandkoekje

Thanks for measuring and taking pics, Raspberrypink! 

Love the colour of your puzzle, so classy. 

I noticed the finishing of this bag is just perfect and really in line with its overall boxy smooth design. 

 I also picked up a black knot keyring. Too bad I'm always the last one to jump on any bandwagon because I'd love to have another one in one of those previous seasons' colours.


----------



## raspberrypink

Zandkoekje said:


> Thanks for measuring and taking pics, Raspberrypink!
> 
> Love the colour of your puzzle, so classy.
> 
> I noticed the finishing of this bag is just perfect and really in line with its overall boxy smooth design.
> 
> I also picked up a black knot keyring. Too bad I'm always the last one to jump on any bandwagon because I'd love to have another one in one of those previous seasons' colours.


You're welcome [emoji6] . I like this bag too.... especially when I feel that the leather is stretched in the wrong places after use, I quickly stuff it to make the shape perfect, then store it in the box for a while (to keep the shape). The next time I open the box again it looks great and boxy like before! 
After taking these photos I think it's time for it to see the world again....haha.

They came out with some new colour block selection. The one that caught my eye is the pink purple one.... I do like colour blocks [emoji173]

Do share pictures of your new puzzle with us! Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## trucie

Soooooo I've been obsessed with this bag since forever. This is my favorite shade of blue (I love all shades of blue ).


----------



## Crocodile

How do you with the puzzle take care of your bag? Do you spray it or leave it? With my balenciaga bags I am used to just leaving them to age naturally, and I never had any issues. 

Also, has anyone ever got rain or water on their puzzle? Did it mark permanently or did it dry? 

Thank you.


----------



## rict95

Crocodile said:


> How do you with the puzzle take care of your bag? Do you spray it or leave it? With my balenciaga bags I am used to just leaving them to age naturally, and I never had any issues.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever got rain or water on their puzzle? Did it mark permanently or did it dry?
> 
> Thank you.


I have a navy pazzle and was caught in rain once while getting to my car. Short distance, heavy rain.  I just wiped it off when I got into the car. I didn't spray water repellent on the bag. The bag didnt absorb water and didnt leave any mark afterwords. But it might also be because it's navy.
I have another tan shopper tote bag and got caught in rain couple of times. The leather does absorb water and it might seem serious at the time because the color turns grey. But just wip off the excess water and let it dry. It didn't show any sign of water mark after it dried.
I think the leather of the tote bag absorb water because it is thinner and more fine/smooth than puzzle's, which is grain leather.


----------



## lumkeikei

seahorseinstripes said:


> ooh lovely lovely! i don't see purple puzzle a lot, it's a pretty purple and yes my medium puzzle collapse too. i wish my small puzzle can collapse like the medium. how do you find the hammock for everyday bag ?



I actually find the puzzle to be more user friendly. I bought the regular hammock to wear as a cross body bag so it's super big inside. So I have to rummage through it in order to find things. I think I wouldn't have problem if I got the small instead.


----------



## Roaring

Hi

I will like to get an amazona but can't decide between a 28 and a 36. Does any of you have a pic to show the difference in size and proportion? 

Thanks.


----------



## lumkeikei

I went to see Loewe's new Missy bag. I love how it can be worn multiple ways just like the puzzle and hammock.

http://www.loewe.com/int/en/women/bags/pouches-and-clutches/missy-bag/327.81.R95-1100.html​


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lumkeikei said:


> I went to see Loewe's new Missy bag. I love how it can be worn multiple ways just like the puzzle and hammock.
> 
> http://www.loewe.com/int/en/women/bags/pouches-and-clutches/missy-bag/327.81.R95-1100.html​


That's cute! I've seen that design on other bags for a fraction of the price though; the one I remember best was Skagen's mikkeline satchel.


----------



## lumkeikei

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That's cute! I've seen that design on other bags for a fraction of the price though; the one I remember best was Skagen's mikkeline satchel.



You are right, it looks very similar.


----------



## LVDevotee

Best.bag.ever!  I just got the Loewe puzzle and love it so much! I have many Chanel, LV, Celine, YSL, etc.....but this bag is the best! What can't this bag do! Perfect size, structured yet slouchy, great for shoulder and cross-body and even as a back-pack! So happy I decided to get the puzzle!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LVDevotee said:


> Best.bag.ever!  I just got the Loewe puzzle and love it so much!


I'd love to see photos of the new bag if you'd feel comfortable sharing! I've lusted after the puzzle for so long! I know a lot of people don't like the small size, but I adore it. I recently tried it on at Saks and I think the small is so cute. I'll attach a picture below, and add a picture of me holding the small hammock, which I'm surprised to say didn't click with me the same way the puzzle did. I'm 5'6" for your reference


----------



## seahorseinstripes

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'd love to see photos of the new bag if you'd feel comfortable sharing! I've lusted after the puzzle for so long! I know a lot of people don't like the small size, but I adore it. I recently tried it on at Saks and I think the small is so cute. I'll attach a picture below, and add a picture of me holding the small hammock, which I'm surprised to say didn't click with me the same way the puzzle did. I'm 5'6" for your reference



congratulation !!! i do love the small puzzle more.
i bought the small first and thought it's such a small bag i gotta buy the medium. i love and wear the medium a lot after it arrived but after a while i switch back to the small and rarely use the medium
i do walk a lot when i work and carrying the medium bag feels heavier especially with the thin strap


----------



## LVCarlota

Hi hello! 
I'm new to the Forum, you have given me so much envy with your post that after a long time as a reader I've encouraged to register. beforehand sorry for my sad English. I'm thinking to buy the regular puzzle model but it tempts me Vestiare Collective... I would like to know some opinion, thank you very much ladies! ❤️


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bags from the SS18 show.


----------



## OneMoreDay

cont'd.


----------



## OneMoreDay

cont'd.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Last batch.


----------



## obscurity7

I love that Loewe is always unique.  They have a couple "big bags" like you see on the other runways, but where most luxury brands are all putting out bags with similar themes, I'm seeing a lot of new things here.  One day... one day a Loewe bag will be mine!


----------



## Monique1004

I really love this new model!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Monique1004 said:


> I really love this new model!
> View attachment 3838498


I love that model in the smooth calf tan. Gorgeous! 


Quite a number of bags I like. I've missed the basketweave tote. The hardware on this one is so interesting too.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Here's the Puzzle bag they seemed to have missed out on the Vogue's detail page for the show. Via Vogue Runway IG.


----------



## Mariapia

OneMoreDay said:


> Here's the Puzzle bag they seemed to have missed out on the Vogue's detail page for the show. Via Vogue Runway IG.
> View attachment 3838838


Lovely collection, OneMoreDay!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ana16kin

This is so Beautiful!


----------



## OneMoreDay

The SS18 runway collection is up for pre-order on Modaoperandi if anyone's interested. Here are the bags:
*Puzzle Playing Card Bag





Puzzle Bag With Snake (Desert)




Puzzle Wrap Bag (Tan)




Puzzle Wrap Bag (Gold)




Gate Bag (Navy)




Gate Bag (Brown)




Gate Small Bag




Lapin Crossbody (White)




Lapin Crossbody (Brown)




Missy Stripes Bag (Navy Blue/Tan)



*


----------



## OneMoreDay

More bags:
*Scarf Bucket Bag (Tan/Brown)








Scarf Bucket Bag (Black)









Woven Basket Belts Bag (Black/Tan)












Woven Basket Bag (Tan)











*


----------



## OneMoreDay

*Hobo Tote Bag With Snake (Natural/Bone)*
*
















Hobo Tote Bag (Brown)
















Hobo Tote Bag (White)



*


----------



## OneMoreDay

*Elephant Gingham Mini Bag (Soft Blue) 




Vertical Tote Fringe Bag (Soft White)




Woven Tote Bag (Black/Grey/White)
















Tent Large Bag (Caramel/Black)*


----------



## obscurity7

All of these are so fascinating!  My next trip to Europe will have to include a Loewe purchase.  Now... I just have to tell my husband...


----------



## yakusoku.af

Hi ladies
For those of you with a hammock bag, is it light or heavy? I've been interested in one but I'm worried about the weight. I have a Celine Phantom that I rarely use now because it's so heavy.


----------



## lumkeikei

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi ladies
> For those of you with a hammock bag, is it light or heavy? I've been interested in one but I'm worried about the weight. I have a Celine Phantom that I rarely use now because it's so heavy.



I think its lighter than a phantom, but I have a big one so its a bit heavy for me.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi ladies
> For those of you with a hammock bag, is it light or heavy? I've been interested in one but I'm worried about the weight. I have a Celine Phantom that I rarely use now because it's so heavy.


What size were you thinking? I tried the small on in store and it wasn't heavy, definitely not as heavy as the phantom! I haven't tried the other sizes though!

PS @OneMoreDay thanks for the lovely pics!!!


----------



## ceebee12345

obscurity7 said:


> All of these are so fascinating!  My next trip to Europe will have to include a Loewe purchase.  Now... I just have to tell my husband...


Same! Absent telling a husband.  I'm gonna be in Spain in March and I am SO EXCITED to come home with a Loewe. Best possible souvenir.


----------



## yakusoku.af

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What size were you thinking? I tried the small on in store and it wasn't heavy, definitely not as heavy as the phantom! I haven't tried the other sizes though!
> 
> PS @OneMoreDay thanks for the lovely pics!!!



I think I want a small. I find myself using my smaller bags more often and a crossbody strap is a must. I'm planning on going to Saks tomorrow and I hope they have a small and medium so I can compare.


----------



## yakusoku.af

lumkeikei said:


> I think its lighter than a phantom, but I have a big one so its a bit heavy for me.



I'm hoping the small size doesn't weigh too much!


----------



## theocarina

My new small Puzzle in Stone Blue  Isn't she a beauty?


----------



## obscurity7

theocarina said:


> My new small Puzzle in Stone Blue  Isn't she a beauty?
> View attachment 3853638


It's stunning, and really versatile.  Works dressed up or dressed down!  I am happy for you and jealous in more or less equal measures.


----------



## fatcat2523

Hi ladies,  
I have a favour to ask.  I have posted in LV forum as well. I am going to buy the Neo noe bag for my mom as she saw it when I am buying a bag for myself.  Just got her a never full Kabuki in 2weeks ago buy she wants a cross body now.  But my SA told us there was a sales for selected customers which I was part of and she was able to locate one last puzzle bag in the company for us. It is mm size and could use as cross body.  My mom is thinking between LV noe or this. Her worries for Loewe are 1) they are no it popular (although they we're in old days in Asia)  2) not sure if this style going dated 3) how durable and craftsmanship on the bag as my mom has only focus in Hermes for a period of time 4) the most important question is does Loewe get a lot of discount during sales
She being thinking this bag as leather and multi way 
carrying it.  Please help thank you
LV she is think with red instead of yellow 
View attachment 3866108


----------



## Keline

I bought myself a small hammock . my first Loewe bag , but decided to return it for a puzzle after all . it's a little too bulky and inconvenient; i like it when the tops are closed together but you wont be able to fit much if you like it that way. 
then again , the Hammock is really a very cute and pretty bag !!!!


----------



## Keline

yakusoku.af said:


> I'm hoping the small size doesn't weigh too much!


it is not heavy at all !! and very pretty . I think the big one might be a little bit overwhelming do try it on when you are at the store ! ( also take into regard on security . the top is open and very very wide, with no realistic inside pocket. The best you can do is to link the two hooks together if you want your bag less exposed , but that will definitely affect the capacity and shape of the bag ).


----------



## Keline

i


fatcat2523 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have a favour to ask.  I have posted in LV forum as well. I am going to buy the Neo noe bag for my mom as she saw it when I am buying a bag for myself.  Just got her a never full Kabuki in 2weeks ago buy she wants a cross body now.  But my SA told us there was a sales for selected customers which I was part of and she was able to locate one last puzzle bag in the company for us. It is mm size and could use as cross body.  My mom is thinking between LV noe or this. Her worries for Loewe are 1) they are no it popular (although they we're in old days in Asia)  2) not sure if this style going dated 3) how durable and craftsmanship on the bag as my mom has only focus in Hermes for a period of time 4) the most important question is does Loewe get a lot of discount during sales
> She being thinking this bag as leather and multi way
> carrying it.  Please help thank you
> LV she is think with red instead of yellow
> View attachment 3866108


I think it's an icon for Loewe , like another Amazona!


----------



## fatcat2523

So I finally bought my mom the Loewe puzzle bag in medium size with multi color. She loves the bag with the leather quality. I was happy to see @megs post in the blog this week. I hope the medium size will be easier to get in and out of the bag. The best part is: I was about to get it with promotion, so I get $1000 gift card back! [emoji13]


----------



## AnnHugo

fatcat2523 said:


> So I finally bought my mom the Loewe puzzle bag in medium size with multi color. She loves the bag with the leather quality. I was happy to see @megs post in the blog this week. I hope the medium size will be easier to get in and out of the bag. The best part is: I was about to get it with promotion, so I get $1000 gift card back! [emoji13]
> View attachment 3871046




What?? That sounds insane!!! You are very lucky. Love that bag, it's absolutely gorgeous~!!


----------



## Keline

fatcat2523 said:


> So I finally bought my mom the Loewe puzzle bag in medium size with multi color. She loves the bag with the leather quality. I was happy to see @megs post in the blog this week. I hope the medium size will be easier to get in and out of the bag. The best part is: I was about to get it with promotion, so I get $1000 gift card back! [emoji13]
> View attachment 3871046


$1000 !!

You lucky girl !!!! It's almost like 1/3 of the price off !

And this multicolor one is beautiful !!


----------



## fatcat2523

AnnHugo said:


> What?? That sounds insane!!! You are very lucky. Love that bag, it's absolutely gorgeous~!!





Keline said:


> $1000 !!
> 
> You lucky girl !!!! It's almost like 1/3 of the price off !
> 
> And this multicolor one is beautiful !!


Thank you...it is my mom who is the lucky girl. I am glad to get it with promotion since l think full price is a bit overpriced.


----------



## AnnHugo

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you...it is my mom who is the lucky girl. I am glad to get it with promotion since l think full price is a bit overpriced.



I know it's difficult to rationalise prices of designer bags, but IMHO I also felt it's a lil overpriced. But then , just because I have never taken any notice of Loewe , it doesn't mean that it is of less calibre than other brands, huh? It's just that I  can't yet bring myself to pay full price for this bag.... Am sure your mom will rock this bag , btw!


----------



## summerlovinme

Does anybody here have a mod shot of the Barcelona tote bag when it is carried on the shoulder? It looks huge on my 5'3 frame.


----------



## alla.miss

Hello all! Understand this may not be the correct thread, but could any one recommend which service to use to get a Loewe puzzle bag authenticated? Thanks!


----------



## fatcat2523

Got my T clutch on sales today...love the color and it goes with anything


----------



## Monique1004

Loewe private sale today
http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/private-sale


----------



## onepiece101

Does anyone know if Loewe sells replacement straps? I know they sell the separate bag straps but I'm looking for one for another bag that I have that needs a crossbody strap.


----------



## 6efox

fatcat2523 said:


> Got my T clutch on sales today...love the color and it goes with anything
> View attachment 3889892



Stone blue! Love this colour too - I have an Amazona in it and it’s just so pretty! This clutch is very chic [emoji175]


----------



## Reb04

Hi, I'm new to this forum! 

I'm hoping for some advice from Loewe lovers. So I'm looking to buy my first Loewe small puzzle bag asap but I'm struggling to decide on colour. I will be purchasing from Harvey Nichols as I have a voucher. Online they have black or red in stock- I love both colours, I have a red bag that I use everyday so I know I would get good use out of the red but as this is my first high end designer bag I'm thinking black is a safe option. I would really love the tan by it's not instock online and I'm not sure if it's available in the knightrbridge store. Would love to hear your advice Thanks, rebecca x


----------



## Dingaling1987

Reb04 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum!
> 
> I'm hoping for some advice from Loewe lovers. So I'm looking to buy my first Loewe small puzzle bag asap but I'm struggling to decide on colour. I will be purchasing from Harvey Nichols as I have a voucher. Online they have black or red in stock- I love both colours, I have a red bag that I use everyday so I know I would get good use out of the red but as this is my first high end designer bag I'm thinking black is a safe option. I would really love the tan by it's not instock online and I'm not sure if it's available in the knightrbridge store. Would love to hear your advice Thanks, rebecca x



Hi Rebecca, I think the Puzzle bag looks great in all the 3 colours, but the real question should be: which colour do you really LOVE? Black is of course always a safe option, and I do think the bag in black ups its cool factor a little, but it sounds like you really want the one in tan. If so, I would go to a bit more trouble to track one down, because it is a big purchase afterall, and you won’t want to constantly be lusting after the colour you really wanted after getting it in a colour you settled for. Best of luck!


----------



## Keline

Hi Rebecca, welcome to the forum !

I must say all 3 are lovely, but if you have been reading this thread, most of us here ended up with a tan puzzle ( tan just looks very nice on the puzzle ) It is a very beautiful color that is easy to wear and goes with everything !

I don't use a red bag everyday, and I think its cool that you do. if red is the bag color you wear very often, i say go for it !


----------



## lavy

Can you wait for a tan? Personally I wouldn’t get red as my first bag, Black and Tan would be more versatile.


----------



## anne_wingfield

Guys, I posted over in the authentication thread a while ago, but I guess the person(s) who used to authenticate Loewe's don't visit TPF anymore. The thing is, I know virtually nothing about this brand, of course I've been doing some research on my own, but I'm having trouble figuring out if this Amazona I'm thinking of buying is the real deal. The seller says it's an old collection, and I can't tell if this or that thing could've changed over time or if it's an indication that it's a replica.

Could I please private message one of you guys who owns an Amazona with the pictures of the bag in question?


----------



## sonicxml

anne_wingfield said:


> Guys, I posted over in the authentication thread a while ago, but I guess the person(s) who used to authenticate Loewe's don't visit TPF anymore. The thing is, I know virtually nothing about this brand, of course I've been doing some research on my own, but I'm having trouble figuring out if this Amazona I'm thinking of buying is the real deal. The seller says it's an old collection, and I can't tell if this or that thing could've changed over time or if it's an indication that it's a replica.
> 
> Could I please private message one of you guys who owns an Amazona with the pictures of the bag in question?


I was gonna suggest an authenticate service website but seems that the link is blocked here


----------



## anne_wingfield

sonicxml said:


> I was gonna suggest an authenticate service website but seems that the link is blocked here


I checked A4U, but they don't do Loewe there, and I don't really know, or trust, to be honest, any other such services online. I guess I read to many stories where the 'authenticators' would have no actual knowledge on the subject and just say whatever as long as they get payed.


----------



## sonicxml

anne_wingfield said:


> I checked A4U, but they don't do Loewe there, and I don't really know, or trust, to be honest, any other such services online. I guess I read to many stories where the 'authenticators' would have no actual knowledge on the subject and just say whatever as long as they get payed.


The paid authenticators will give you written statement so at least you can use that for dispute. (I highlighted the website name)


----------



## anne_wingfield

sonicxml said:


> The paid authenticators will give you written statement so at least you can use that for dispute. (I highlighted the website name)


Thank you.


----------



## Reb04

Hi sorry for the delay to the replies regarding what colour to go for! Thank you so much for your help and advice I've decided to hold out for the tan, as it's my first pricey bag purchase I definitely think I should go for the colour I have always loved which is the tan. I totally agree it's more versatile than the red and I definitely want to be able to use it as much as possible. Those who have the tan do you have any advice to protect the leather, and does it still stay looking fresh if well cared for but used a lot? I think the reason I considered black is for longevity as I guessed it would wear well over the years with a lot of use but as I've read the leather quality is great I'm hoping the tan won't scratch or mark easily? 

I'm sure I will be very precious with this bag but I also want to be able to use it and not have it sat looking pretty at home haha.

Thanks again xx


----------



## Keline

I have used mine a few times and it still look as good as new ! to be honest I like my bag structured and boxy( and i hope it stays this way) although I think most of the ladies here commented they like their bags slouchy .
here's a comparison of my brand new Puzzle and a very very used one !


----------



## Reb04

Thanks for the photos, I really love both the structured look and the slouchy so as it develops I'm sure I'll still love it! Any tips for protecting from rain (other than not getting it wet lol)? Also I noticed the small size I'm getting doesn't have 'feet' or the backpack conversion d-ring, I'm still going for the small size but this discovery was interesting as I didn't realise these features were not on the small size! X


----------



## someonelikeyou

Reporting on this thread: I found that the glazing on one seam on my puzzle was full of tiny cracks, so I had to send it back. I got the bag only this year, so it's still really new. I've been working with Loewe customer service since end of October - helpful, but I'm still waiting for my new bag!


----------



## eckw

Reb04 said:


> Thanks for the photos, I really love both the structured look and the slouchy so as it develops I'm sure I'll still love it! Any tips for protecting from rain (other than not getting it wet lol)? Also I noticed the small size I'm getting doesn't have 'feet' or the backpack conversion d-ring, I'm still going for the small size but this discovery was interesting as I didn't realise these features were not on the small size! X



Oh I didn’t realise the small Puzzle didn’t have the D-ring! That’s too bad, I only have it in medium and I find the backpack conversion super useful.


----------



## sonicxml

Reb04 said:


> Thanks for the photos, I really love both the structured look and the slouchy so as it develops I'm sure I'll still love it! Any tips for protecting from rain (other than not getting it wet lol)? Also I noticed the small size I'm getting doesn't have 'feet' or the backpack conversion d-ring, I'm still going for the small size but this discovery was interesting as I didn't realise these features were not on the small size! X


The small size from previous seasons has the d ring, if you prefer that you can try to get a past season one

https://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Loewe-Puzzle-small-leather-cross-body-bag	-1187152


----------



## Reb04

Ah it's a new thing, I thought it must be as I was sure it used to have both the feet and the d ring. I'll see if I can find one with both otherwise I'll still be purchasing either way!


----------



## antwerp

I have a small puzzel, with ring and feet


----------



## canthelpit

Need your help ladies, I just ordered the puzzle bag in ash in medium, I want to get a matching shoulder strap as well, there are some amazing deals on MF.com now, but I am stuck between choosing Tan or Blood Orange twisted wave strap, please help me out , which one will look better with the puzzle bag in Ash ?
The Bag: 













Thanks for your help !


----------



## bellebellebelle19

canthelpit said:


> Need your help ladies, I just ordered the puzzle bag in ash in medium, I want to get a matching shoulder strap as well, there are some amazing deals on MF.com now, but I am stuck between choosing Tan or Blood Orange twisted wave strap, please help me out , which one will look better with the puzzle bag in Ash ?
> The Bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help !


I normally LOVE color, but I think based on that pic the undertones of the tan strap and the undertones of the ash bag seem to match perfectly.


----------



## tiffanyann510

Does anyone know if Loewe increased the price on the puzzle bag recently?  I'm seeing 2 different price points and I'm not sure if it's a price increase or if it's priced differently for different types of leather.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## sonicxml

tiffanyann510 said:


> Does anyone know if Loewe increased the price on the puzzle bag recently?  I'm seeing 2 different price points and I'm not sure if it's a price increase or if it's priced differently for different types of leather.  Thanks in advance!


I think it's both, there is a price increase and a new leather. According to loewe website the smooth calf small puzzle is $2150 which was $1990. The small grained calf is $2290.


----------



## canthelpit

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I normally LOVE color, but I think based on that pic the undertones of the tan strap and the undertones of the ash bag seem to match perfectly.



Thanks ! I think I will be going for the Tan as well. For anyone who's interested these straps are on sale on MF at only $299 now (original is $690), it also comes in black and blue


----------



## smorest

hi I'm new to this forum and just gotten my black puzzle today. would like to know how I can adjust the strap without having wear and tear on the holes of the strap. I tried pushing out from the hole and I already see a tiny small cracking.  do I push towards the slit instead? thanks


----------



## Crocodile

Hi. Need some help deciding. I am really lusting after the elephant pouches. Should I get the regular pouch (more "practical" can fit more things) or the charm/keyring one (very cute to hang on puzzle bag). This is the first bag charm I have ever thought I would actually use on a bag. What would you choose and why?


----------



## remainsilly

Crocodile said:


> Hi. Need some help deciding. I am really lusting after the elephant pouches. Should I get the regular pouch (more "practical" can fit more things) or the charm/keyring one (very cute to hang on puzzle bag). This is the first bag charm I have ever thought I would actually use on a bag. What would you choose and why?


I chose regular, orange.
And use carabiner clip to attach.
Shown on my deadly ponies bag:
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/deadly-ponies-mr-fnz-loewe-dr-who-scarf-jpg.3914104/
Actually bought before clip/charm elephants available--still prefer mine. Cuter details, imo.
Hope helps.


----------



## mintchocs

Reb04 said:


> Ah it's a new thing, I thought it must be as I was sure it used to have both the feet and the d ring. I'll see if I can find one with both otherwise I'll still be purchasing either way!



Hi, did you manage to find a past season small puzzle bag? I'm having the same issue in that I like the older version with the d ring and metal feet, but can't be sure about finding this older version online!


----------



## rousalierocks

Hi! Im new to Loewe but I saw a gorgeous wallet on their site and thought if some of you have any experience on their small leather goods, specially with the textured calf leather? TIA[emoji4]


----------



## Crocodile

remainsilly said:


> I chose regular, orange.
> And use carabiner clip to attach.
> Shown on my deadly ponies bag:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/deadly-ponies-mr-fnz-loewe-dr-who-scarf-jpg.3914104/
> Actually bought before clip/charm elephants available--still prefer mine. Cuter details, imo.
> Hope helps.


Thank you. So very cute the way he (she?) is peeking out of the pocket.


----------



## canthelpit

remainsilly said:


> I chose regular, orange.
> And use carabiner clip to attach.
> Shown on my deadly ponies bag:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/deadly-ponies-mr-fnz-loewe-dr-who-scarf-jpg.3914104/
> Actually bought before clip/charm elephants available--still prefer mine. Cuter details, imo.
> Hope helps.



This is so cute ! I love the elephant design and has been wanting to get one, I prefer the regular size too , but I found this great deal on the orange elephant charm at more than 50% off.....does nothing fit in the charm at all ?


----------



## Dingaling1987

Sharing a little something I picked up from my recent London trip (which was absolutely amazing btw). A great and unexpected find from Bicester Village - the large Flamenco Knot in red. 

Took her out the very next day around London. 

The calfskin leather (which they use for the large) is already softening up nicely even though I’ve used her for less than 10 times. Can’t wait to go back to work so I can use her properly!


----------



## remainsilly

canthelpit said:


> This is so cute ! I love the elephant design and has been wanting to get one, I prefer the regular size too , but I found this great deal on the orange elephant charm at more than 50% off.....does nothing fit in the charm at all ?


Thanks.
I carry lip balm & breath strips(maybe an odd-or-end extra) in my elephant--regular size makes opening/grabbing stuff easy, plenty of room.

Also can fit my finger inside its head.
Allows for sing-a-long with Mr. Orange antics. As elephant bobs leather head up/down.

Have not researched what charm style fits, sorry.


----------



## vannymoe

Dingaling1987 said:


> View attachment 3915380
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915381
> 
> 
> Sharing a little something I picked up from my recent London trip (which was absolutely amazing btw). A great and unexpected find from Bicester Village - the large Flamenco Knot in red.
> 
> Took her out the very next day around London.
> 
> The calfskin leather (which they use for the large) is already softening up nicely even though I’ve used her for less than 10 times. Can’t wait to go back to work so I can use her properly!


 Very lovely! I'll be going there next month. Do u mind if I ask u how much u paid for this bag pls? Thanks.


----------



## Dingaling1987

vannymoe said:


> Very lovely! I'll be going there next month. Do u mind if I ask u how much u paid for this bag pls? Thanks.



Hi! Sorry I don’t recall the exact prices anymore, but I do think it was in the ballpark of £950 (which is a great deal off retail, which I believe is closer to the £1500 range). I think there was also a 10% or 15% discount because I visited during the Black Friday week (unfortunately the 10% off for Bicester VIPs doesn’t apply for most bags I think), and then if you’re not local, you could also claim VAT back. 

I think it eventually worked out to £800-ish for me after all the discounts / tax refunds! 

Hope you’ll be able to find something you love too!


----------



## vannymoe

Dingaling1987 said:


> Hi! Sorry I don’t recall the exact prices anymore, but I do think it was in the ballpark of £950 (which is a great deal off retail, which I believe is closer to the £1500 range). I think there was also a 10% or 15% discount because I visited during the Black Friday week (unfortunately the 10% off for Bicester VIPs doesn’t apply for most bags I think), and then if you’re not local, you could also claim VAT back.
> 
> I think it eventually worked out to £800-ish for me after all the discounts / tax refunds!
> 
> Hope you’ll be able to find something you love too!


Thank you so much. Enjoy your bag, and happy holidays!


----------



## canthelpit

My puzzle in ash and the twisted wave strap have arrived. I am loving the colour combination of the strap and the bag ! The quality of the leather is to die for, so thick and "meaty". I am not sure if I want it to hold it's structure or slouch


----------



## irissix

I just got my Loewe Zipper tote today from the Saks sale and it is gorgeous. The three compartments are well-sized and for this working mama, it’ll fit work files, my MacBook Air and my toddler’s things. I love my small Hammock and I can see how I’ll love this bag!


----------



## beeflover

*will anyone please be so kind to tell me which loewe bag is this one? its not a hammock btw, thanks*


----------



## bellebellebelle19

beeflover said:


> *will anyone please be so kind to tell me which loewe bag is this one? its not a hammock btw, thanks*
> 
> View attachment 3923722


Loewe cushion cube bag


----------



## beeflover

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Loewe cushion cube bag


thank you belle


----------



## Glamorousgail

Just got the small tan puzzle. Really disappointed it’s not got feet or d ring and the strap is different from last season. Thinking of returning for the medium as it still has these features. Thoughts please ?


----------



## Glamorousgail

Hi I’ve just got the new small tan puzzle and I’m not sure weither to return it for the medium as I’m a bit disappointed about no feet or d ring and the strap has also changed. Thoughts please


----------



## Glamorousgail

Lovely Loewe


----------



## Glamorousgail

canthelpit said:


> Thanks ! I think I will be going for the Tan as well. For anyone who's interested these straps are on sale on MF at only $299 now (original is $690), it also comes in black and blue


Just bought the small tan fab bags


----------



## Glamorousgail

Go


canthelpit said:


> My puzzle in ash and the twisted wave strap have arrived. I am loving the colour combination of the strap and the bag ! The quality of the leather is to die for, so thick and "meaty". I am not sure if I want it to hold it's structure or slouch
> View attachment 3916638
> View attachment 3916641


Gorgeous


----------



## Glamorousgail

Just lovely


----------



## Crocodile

Does anyone have a bag in the stone blue color? What do you think of the versatility? I am not one to wear a lot of light colored clothing, but I find this blue really interesting.


----------



## sonicxml

Glamorousgail said:


> Hi I’ve just got the new small tan puzzle and I’m not sure weither to return it for the medium as I’m a bit disappointed about no feet or d ring and the strap has also changed. Thoughts please



I'd say definitely go for something you absolutely love! Every time I settle for something, I end up spending much more time on getting rid of it and searching for the 'perfect' one, not to mention all that money loss. 

If you are fine with the medium size then return the small for the medium, or if you prefer the small size w/ feed and d ring maybe try to find the past season ones.


----------



## Glamorousgail

sonicxml said:


> I'd say definitely go for something you absolutely love! Every time I settle for something, I end up spending much more time on getting rid of it and searching for the 'perfect' one, not to mention all that money loss.
> 
> If you are fine with the medium size then return the small for the medium, or if you prefer the small size w/ feed and d ring maybe try to find the past season ones.


Hi thanks for your reply. Decided to keep small one as it looks good cross body and that’s the way I’ll wear it most. X


----------



## mintchocs

Thinking of getting the small Puzzle bag, but can’t decide between the mink or stone blue colours.
I wear mostly neutral colours.
The mink seems to go with more colours, but the stone blue seems to be a classic colour of Loewe and I do like how fresh it looks!
Thoughts please ladies?
Also ladies who own the stone blue colour, how does the leather wear? I notice it’s a smooth calf leather.


----------



## Glamorousgail

mintchocs said:


> Thinking of getting the small Puzzle bag, but can’t decide between the mink or stone blue colours.
> I wear mostly neutral colours.
> The mink seems to go with more colours, but the stone blue seems to be a classic colour of Loewe and I do like how fresh it looks!
> Thoughts please ladies?
> Also ladies who own the stone blue colour, how does the leather wear? I notice it’s a smooth calf leather.
> 
> View attachment 3927678
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927677


Hi both bags are beautiful I would personally go for the stone as I think it would go with more. The blue would be good of you wear a lot of grey blue and denim. Hard decision remember the small new season bag doesn’t have feet or d ring and strap is different. X


----------



## Ana16kin

mintchocs said:


> Thinking of getting the small Puzzle bag, but can’t decide between the mink or stone blue colours.
> I wear mostly neutral colours.
> The mink seems to go with more colours, but the stone blue seems to be a classic colour of Loewe and I do like how fresh it looks!
> Thoughts please ladies?
> Also ladies who own the stone blue colour, how does the leather wear? I notice it’s a smooth calf leather.
> 
> View attachment 3927678
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927677



Hi, i have the stone blue medium puzzle. I really don’t have a problem matching the bag with the clothes i wear. I wear mostly neutral color clothes. But even if i wear prints or bold color it still goes with the clothes. It’s pretty Versatile in my opinion.

And the wear, mine is still in pretty great condition. I haven’t notice a scratch on the bag. It hasn’t sag, it still has that boxy structure. I’ve had it for a year. And i’ve used it often. And I don’t really baby my bags. 

I do have the matching stone blue puzzle wallet in small. It wears more, and i have scratches on the interior. I’ve only had it for a couple of months. But i like that worn look on leather. 

I think both color looks beautiful.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Ana16kin

Crocodile said:


> Does anyone have a bag in the stone blue color? What do you think of the versatility? I am not one to wear a lot of light colored clothing, but I find this blue really interesting.



Hi. I have the Puzzle in stone blue. I think it’s very Versatile. It goes with most of my clothes, even the prints and bold color ones. 

It’s one of may favorite color bag to wear often.


----------



## canthelpit

Glamorousgail said:


> Go
> 
> Gorgeous





Glamorousgail said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. Decided to keep small one as it looks good cross body and that’s the way I’ll wear it most. X


Thanks Glamourousgail. I personally don't mind them taking away the d-ring as I think the small size is not supposed to be wear as a backpack anyway, I would like the feet and the wide strap but taking those away also makes the bag lighter! Glad you decided to keep it ,I have seen the new version of small tan Puzzle in store and it's gorgeous, share some pics with us!


----------



## Glamorousgail




----------



## Glamorousgail

canthelpit said:


> Thanks Glamourousgail. I personally don't mind them taking away the d-ring as I think the small size is not supposed to be wear as a backpack anyway, I would like the feet and the wide strap but taking those away also makes the bag lighter! Glad you decided to keep it ,I have seen the new version of small tan Puzzle in store and it's gorgeous, share some pics with us!


Hi thanks for your help. I’ve just joined and not quite sure how things work yet. So your help was most appreciated. X


----------



## ochels

Hi just wondering if anyone in the thread owns a grained leather puzzle? Need your reviews  thank you


----------



## VernisCerise

irissix said:


> I just got my Loewe Zipper tote today from the Saks sale and it is gorgeous. The three compartments are well-sized and for this working mama, it’ll fit work files, my MacBook Air and my toddler’s things. I love my small Hammock and I can see how I’ll love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919152
> View attachment 3919153



Did you have a chance using this bag? How do you like it? There’s very little info on this bag. Thank you!


----------



## irissix

VernisCerise said:


> Did you have a chance using this bag? How do you like it? There’s very little info on this bag. Thank you!



I’ve used it a few times now and really like it. It’s similar to the Celine Triptyque bag from a few years back but with a lighter leather and a longer crossbody strap. It fits a surprising amount of stuff and I like that the handles are attached to the central compartment, as that gives the bag some more shape and the handles don’t slouch over with the bag. 

I actually think this is a great all-purpose bag.


----------



## VernisCerise

irissix said:


> I’ve used it a few times now and really like it. It’s similar to the Celine Triptyque bag from a few years back but with a lighter leather and a longer crossbody strap. It fits a surprising amount of stuff and I like that the handles are attached to the central compartment, as that gives the bag some more shape and the handles don’t slouch over with the bag.
> 
> I actually think this is a great all-purpose bag.



Great, thank you so much! I bought one today in beige. I hope I like it in person.


----------



## muichu55

Hello! Saw this style of Loewe bag online and was wondering what it is called so I could go about searching for it. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## sonicxml

muichu55 said:


> View attachment 3933480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Saw this style of Loewe bag online and was wondering what it is called so I could go about searching for it. Thank you so much in advance!


I think it's called Ines bag


----------



## muichu55

sonicxml said:


> I think it's called Ines bag



Tyvm!! I will be searching up info on this bag online now


----------



## mintchocs

Hi everyone, I’m looking at buying the small puzzle bag and have narrowed my choices down to these two colours: Dark taupe multitone and Stone blue. 
Which colour would you choose? I worry that the taupe colour would be better for winter only.
Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mintchocs said:


> Hi everyone, I’m looking at buying the small puzzle bag and have narrowed my choices down to these two colours: Dark taupe multitone and Stone blue.
> Which colour would you choose? I worry that the taupe colour would be better for winter only.
> Thanks for your suggestions!
> 
> View attachment 3935150
> View attachment 3935151


I think the blue would be great all year round, but would worry about using the multitone in summer, because I really don't like to wear black at all, especially in summer. However, colors that work seasonally really just depends on your own wardrobe, so it you have summer AND winter clothes that would match one of these, then that would be great year round for you!


----------



## asherzoby

Hi! anyone has the medium puzzle or barcelona, any thoughts? also, is it cheapest in madrid airport? should be tax free right?


----------



## Gladification

asherzoby said:


> Hi! anyone has the medium puzzle or barcelona, any thoughts? also, is it cheapest in madrid airport? should be tax free right?


I'm using the medium puzzle and loving it  it's my first LOEWE bag and I like the leather, very soft and squishy. Mine is in tan and very easy to match my everyday outfits. Medium is a good size and it's not too hard to get in and out of, although searching for things is really like pulling things out of a magic hat haha. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mintchocs

Can anyone share some action pics of their medium size puzzle bag? 
I’ve tried both small and medium sizes and I’m stuck on deciding which size to buy! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Crocodile

mintchocs said:


> Can anyone share some action pics of their medium size puzzle bag?
> I’ve tried both small and medium sizes and I’m stuck on deciding which size to buy!
> Thanks so much!


For me, personally, I could never go any smaller than the medium. I carry a small wallet, small umbrella, agenda (slim moleskin one), gloves and a small pouch. Barely fits comfortably. Most bloggers I have seen have the small one bit all I have seen irl have been medium.


----------



## canthelpit

asherzoby said:


> Hi! anyone has the medium puzzle or barcelona, any thoughts? also, is it cheapest in madrid airport? should be tax free right?



I have the puzzle in medium and I love this size, I originally thought the small size looks cuter but after using the medium size for a while I think the medium size brings out the aesthetics of the design of the puzzle the most. It’s still relatively small in size but it fits so much in it. Now I think the small size is too small for me haha.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone liking the new mini Puzzle? I think - as canthelpit said above - the medium size brings out the puzzle's design best. It's a really great price though! $1350 compared to $2000+. But what do you guys think?


----------



## threewhitefeathers

The Hammock is really growing on me. If anyone here owns one would you please share any info ? Pros / cons and photos ! Merciiii [emoji6]


----------



## bell0279

Hello Loewe Lovers! I have a medium puzzle that I bought from Saks, last year. I noticed on friends there is an “S” on the front of the zipper where the teeth meet. Mine does not have an “S”. I am obviously positive mine is authentic, but just wondering if they maybe changed zippers? 
Thank you


----------



## irissix

threewhitefeathers said:


> The Hammock is really growing on me. If anyone here owns one would you please share any info ? Pros / cons and photos ! Merciiii [emoji6]



I own the bright red one in small from last season and love it. I got lots of compliments whenever I’ve taken it out and it holds more than you would think. I only wish I’d gotten the larger size and I occasionally have trouble with the zippers on the side sliding open on their own, but I think that’s due to my carting a ton of things around.


----------



## threewhitefeathers

irissix said:


> I own the bright red one in small from last season and love it. I got lots of compliments whenever I’ve taken it out and it holds more than you would think. I only wish I’d gotten the larger size and I occasionally have trouble with the zippers on the side sliding open on their own, but I think that’s due to my carting a ton of things around.



I was debating between sizes - thank you for your input ! [emoji4]


----------



## lumkeikei

threewhitefeathers said:


> The Hammock is really growing on me. If anyone here owns one would you please share any info ? Pros / cons and photos ! Merciiii [emoji6]



I have bright blue big hammock. I was initially debating upon whether to get a small of big. However, I already own a medium puzzle so I went with the bigger hammock. I wear it cross body most of the time.


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

Hi everyone! 
Debating between Puzzle sizes ( probably the topic most talked about around here!) can't really make my mind up... What are your experiences? does the medium feels bulky crossbody? thanks!


----------



## pvkatchung

I have the (older version with feet) small puzzle in black as I wanted a casual every day bag.  I'm now debating on my next Loewe purchase.  Any feedback is appreciated!!
Amazona (23 or 28?) 


Or the medium puzzle.  I thought I was headed towards the (golden) tan color but I saw that Barney's has it in a beautiful indigo color and am now debating on getting a blue bag.


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

I've seen the indigo in store and it's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## pvkatchung

Scandinavian Affair said:


> I've seen the indigo in store and it's absolutely gorgeous!!


@Scandinavian Affair - So you'd vote for the medium Puzzle in indigo?


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

pvkatchung said:


> @Scandinavian Affair - So you'd vote for the medium Puzzle in indigo?


Definitely!


----------



## Ana16kin

pvkatchung said:


> I have the (older version with feet) small puzzle in black as I wanted a casual every day bag.  I'm now debating on my next Loewe purchase.  Any feedback is appreciated!!
> Amazona (23 or 28?)
> View attachment 3949261
> 
> Or the medium puzzle.  I thought I was headed towards the (golden) tan color but I saw that Barney's has it in a beautiful indigo color and am now debating on getting a blue bag.
> View attachment 3949260




The Blue Indigo Puzzle!


----------



## pvkatchung

Tan puzzle.


----------



## Monique1004

Scandinavian Affair said:


> Definitely!



Another vote! Gorgeous color.


----------



## pvkatchung

I'm guessing the indigo blue is in the lead because there are so many came colored puzzle bags already out there?


----------



## bootsandbags

irissix said:


> I just got my Loewe Zipper tote today from the Saks sale and it is gorgeous. The three compartments are well-sized and for this working mama, it’ll fit work files, my MacBook Air and my toddler’s things. I love my small Hammock and I can see how I’ll love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919152
> View attachment 3919153


I just ordered this bag but I see different dimensions on different web sites - everything from 9, 11, 13, 15 inches wide.  Could you give me an idea of what the actual dimensions are?  Thanks!


----------



## Keline

A little contribution from me . It has been out in the rain and out in the snow, and now it's out in the sea and got a bit of sea water. And it's still holding up perfectly ! Man I love this bag !


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

Keline said:


> A little contribution from me . It has been out in the rain and out in the snow, and now it's out in the sea and got a bit of sea water. And it's still holding up perfectly ! Man I love this bag !


Oh man! this is beautiful! 
My tan puzzle is arriving today and I'm beyond excited! What size is yours?


----------



## Keline

Scandinavian Affair said:


> Oh man! this is beautiful!
> My tan puzzle is arriving today and I'm beyond excited! What size is yours?


 Good choice ! Tan is a classic color that goes with anything, any outfit. Mine is a medium and it's a perfect size for me because I really have a lot of things to bring out when I travel, yet it never looks bulky.  You got a medium too didn't you ? Trust me you will love this bag !


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

Keline said:


> Good choice ! Tan is a classic color that goes with anything, any outfit. Mine is a medium and it's a perfect size for me because I really have a lot of things to bring out when I travel, yet it never looks bulky.  You got a medium too didn't you ? Trust me you will love this bag !


I had my mind set on the medium ( from seeing it online) but then I'm 5 ft 3in and went to try it in store and the medium just looked bulky on me when I tried it crossbody ( I'm a crossbody girl) and since I don't carry that much with me on a daily basis it seemed obvious to go for the small. 

But it was super difficult to choose, I was so torn between the two... I really wanted a "bigger" bag on my collection but the truth is, to buy a bigger bag for the odd time that I carry a bit more with me and then feel that is too big for the rest of the times I think I would get tired of the bigger size, even though looks amazing handheld!


----------



## Keline

the small is beautiful too ! I wanted a small too because it looks so perfect crossbody but I ended up with a medium because I already have a small crossbody bag and it cant even fit a small water bottle, and I reckon a bigger one will be more functional ( which really is) . Either one is a good choice because the puzzle bag is really a beautiful bag regardless of the size!


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

Keline said:


> the small is beautiful too ! I wanted a small too because it looks so perfect crossbody but I ended up with a medium because I already have a small crossbody bag and it cant even fit a small water bottle, and I reckon a bigger one will be more functional ( which really is) . Either one is a good choice because the puzzle bag is really a beautiful bag regardless of the size!


Definitely, the puzzle is beautiful in every size! I was also amazed how much stuff the small can carry despite being the "small"


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

Finally!! My Loewe puzzle arrived


----------



## hillyhof

I am deciding whether to get the Puzzle mini as a crossbody for travel. I originally wanted a navy blue bag as it seems to be the most versatile color. But the Puzzle mini only comes in lighter blues or taupe. I like the taupe better. But I need an opinion. Do you think this color is a year-round bag?


----------



## Love Of My Life

hillyhof said:


> I am deciding whether to get the Puzzle mini as a crossbody for travel. I originally wanted a navy blue bag as it seems to be the most versatile color. But the Puzzle mini only comes in lighter blues or taupe. I like the taupe better. But I need an opinion. Do you think this color is a year-round bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956055



This is a color combo that can be worn year -round


----------



## hillyhof

hotshot said:


> This is a color combo that can be worn year -round


Thanks! Still wish it would come out in solid navy...


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

hillyhof said:


> I am deciding whether to get the Puzzle mini as a crossbody for travel. I originally wanted a navy blue bag as it seems to be the most versatile color. But the Puzzle mini only comes in lighter blues or taupe. I like the taupe better. But I need an opinion. Do you think this color is a year-round bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956055


Definitely it can be used all year round


----------



## jamiiejame

I've been using an avenue bag for running an errand. It works perfectly. If you wanna use it for travel, I think it works too. You should check it out


----------



## pvkatchung

Unfortunately California doesn't allow the importation of exotic bags.    How gorgeous is this python puzzle bag?  And it's on sale too!!



https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446995233


----------



## doni

theocarina said:


> My new small Puzzle in Stone Blue  Isn't she a beauty?
> View attachment 3853638



Hi Loewe lovers. Is it true that the new Puzzle small does not have fit or a ring to convert into a back pack? The one above is how it used to be right? What would be a reason to change this? or are both versions available?


----------



## Monique1004

pvkatchung said:


> Unfortunately California doesn't allow the importation of exotic bags.    How gorgeous is this python puzzle bag?  And it's on sale too!!
> 
> View attachment 3960206
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446995233



This one is from about two seasons ago & it's already sold out. I did see it in real life and it was gorgeous, just not on sale back then.


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

doni said:


> Hi Loewe lovers. Is it true that the new Puzzle small does not have fit or a ring to convert into a back pack? The one above is how it used to be right? What would be a reason to change this? or are both versions available?


Yes, mine doesn't have the feet and the D-ring and it's from the new season. Unfortunately I don't know why, but it was a very dumb decision, even though surprisingly  (I thought I would) I don't miss the feet and I never planned to use the D-ring :x it's still gorgeous


----------



## Monique1004

This new indigo blue hammock has one of the prettiest blue I’ve ever seen.


----------



## VandaOrchid

pvkatchung said:


> Unfortunately California doesn't allow the importation of exotic bags.    How gorgeous is this python puzzle bag?  And it's on sale too!!
> 
> View attachment 3960206
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446995233



It's already sold out! Do you know how much it was on sale for vs full retail??


----------



## VandaOrchid

Decided to take the plunge and get the cheerful bright yellow puzzle for spring! Considering getting a braided strap as well. Would you go for the matching yellow since the color is already pretty loud, or do you think I could get use out of a contrasting indigo/stone blue strap. Or just keep it simple with the original strap it comes with? 

Photos from net-a-porter.


----------



## pvkatchung

@karly9 - I think the python bag was >$4000.  The sale price was $2325.


----------



## papertiger

Scandinavian Affair said:


> Finally!! My Loewe puzzle arrived



Gorgeous bag, and I'm not even a fan of the Puzzle but this is a game changer


----------



## pvkatchung

@karly9 - I tend to stick with the same color when ordering an additional strap.  But that's because I'm not much of a risk taker, as evidenced by my boring wardrobe and purse color palette.   

If you love the look of a contrasting strap, then I say, go for it!


----------



## VandaOrchid

hillyhof said:


> I am deciding whether to get the Puzzle mini as a crossbody for travel. I originally wanted a navy blue bag as it seems to be the most versatile color. But the Puzzle mini only comes in lighter blues or taupe. I like the taupe better. But I need an opinion. Do you think this color is a year-round bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956055



Color looks versatile. But I'd love it to come out in Marine or indigo blue as well. Please update if you get this bag and how you end up liking it. I was looking at the mini for errands and travel also


----------



## VandaOrchid

pvkatchung said:


> @karly9 - I tend to stick with the same color when ordering an additional strap.  But that's because I'm not much of a risk taker, as evidenced by my boring wardrobe and purse color palette.
> 
> If you love the look of a contrasting strap, then I say, go for it!



I am mostly a neutral girl myself and usually jazz things up with bling or sparkle - this bright yellow was already going a bit out on a limb for me, but that sunshine color was just irresistible to me! 

Just thinking that maybe the blue strap would me an additional totally different look since the bag already comes with the normal matching yellow  .  Will think on it some more, thanks for your opinion!


----------



## TeeLVee

Hello everyone! So excited to see a Loewe thread. I will definitely back read after sharing my purchase from last year at Kobe.


----------



## Keline

TeeLVee said:


> View attachment 3969088
> View attachment 3969086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! So excited to see a Loewe thread. I will definitely back read after sharing my purchase from last year at Kobe.


Beautiful color ~ !
It's a medium, isn't it ?


----------



## TeeLVee

Keline said:


> Beautiful color ~ !
> It's a medium, isn't it ?


Thank you! It’s a small.


----------



## Monique1004

I saw a rainbow color medium puzzle in really good condition on sale at RealReal. 

Loewe Medium Puzzle Bag https://trr.app.link/eVJH8xFOCK


----------



## OneMoreDay

It's peeking out from behind the calendar on the table, but Queen Rania is definitely carrying a Puzzle bag.


----------



## aggi11

Hi everyone!
I'm debating between Puzzle sizes and can't really decide... I am thinking I'll probably end up buying a small and a medium eventually  but then I have to decide if I want the black one to be the small size or the medium... (I am thinking I definitely want a black one, and then the other might be either tan or red)

I am 5'7 and like to carry my bags either cross body or on the shoulder, which one do you think I should go for first?
Does anybody find the medium to be too cumbersome or bulky when used as a crossbody?

thanks!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

This red Puzzle in small is gorgeous, but I really would like it more if it came in all smooth calfskin. I haven't owned a bag with pebbled leather in a long time and just seem to like smoother leather more now. But this red is


----------



## obscurity7

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This red Puzzle in small is gorgeous, but I really would like it more if it came in all smooth calfskin. I haven't owned a bag with pebbled leather in a long time and just seem to like smoother leather more now. But this red is
> View attachment 3983045
> 
> View attachment 3983046
> 
> View attachment 3983047


I *love* the red!!  I'm leaning more towards the medium, myself.  There's something undeniably chic about the way the middle of the bag smooshes in the center on the medium bags.


----------



## Luna

Hi girls

I'm reaching out because I am starting to notice wear and tear on my puzzle bag and I am super gentle on my bags - they're my babies.

but I'm noticing that on the leather tab that holds the strap rings to the bag, that it's stretching and causing the black edge ink to crack - 

Nothing sort of bothers me more (other than worn corners) than cracked edge ink.

I'm not sure if Loewe offers repairs.. or if this even repair worthy and i'm just being a weirdo, but I did spend a lot of money on this bag and wanted to know if any of you other ladies are noticing this wear on your puzzle bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

obscurity7 said:


> I *love* the red!!  I'm leaning more towards the medium, myself.  There's something undeniably chic about the way the middle of the bag smooshes in the center on the medium bags.
> View attachment 3983082


The Balenciaga City is my ultimate medium handbag so I am very partial to smoosh and slouch  I just really like the small size Puzzle and I "need" a smaller cross body red bag so it looks like the perfect choice.

Though, like Luna, I would like to hear more about how the edge ink/edge coating is holding up.


----------



## onepiece101

Does anyone know of any online consignment stores that accept Loewe or has had any success selling Loewe at a particular consignment store? I was trying to find one to sell a few of my smaller Loewe items but so far, have only found Ann's Fabulous Finds, which wasn't able to sell my items for over a year and I had to ask for them sent back to me. Looking for highly reputable stores/websites if possible.


----------



## Luna

Waaaah - can someone please take a looksy at their puzzle bag and check the tabs that hold the rectangle rings to see if they can spot cracking in the edge ink? Pretty please


----------



## sonicxml

Luna said:


> Waaaah - can someone please take a looksy at their puzzle bag and check the tabs that hold the rectangle rings to see if they can spot cracking in the edge ink? Pretty please


I don't have puzzle, but I think Loewe's glazing is not very durable just because of the formula they use. I have heard that Loewe has a lifetime warranty for the glazing. Maybe you can write to Loewe and see what they say about it.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/loewe-puzzle-bag-quality-issue.966418/#post-31374634


----------



## VandaOrchid

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This red Puzzle in small is gorgeous, but I really would like it more if it came in all smooth calfskin. I haven't owned a bag with pebbled leather in a long time and just seem to like smoother leather more now. But this red is
> View attachment 3983045
> 
> View attachment 3983046
> 
> View attachment 3983047





obscurity7 said:


> I *love* the red!!  I'm leaning more towards the medium, myself.  There's something undeniably chic about the way the middle of the bag smooshes in the center on the medium bags.
> View attachment 3983082



The red is to die for!! I love the slouch on puzzle bags too, and I've heard that the pebbled leather slouches less than the smooth, though it may just be a matter of time. I also really like how this red comes with a slimmer more refined strap that I've seen on other puzzles that seem to have a wider part to rest on your shoulder. Perhaps it's all the pebbled ones that come with the slim strap?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Here's Caroline Daur at the Giambattista Valli show carrying Loewe's new small hobo.


----------



## obscurity7

OneMoreDay said:


> Here's Caroline Daur at the Giambattista Valli show carrying Loewe's new small hobo.



The red is truly striking!


----------



## OneMoreDay

obscurity7 said:


> The red is truly striking!


It seems to be a true lipstick red. Up on Net-a-Porter now.


----------



## sourapril

Why do you want to sell yours? Is the quality not good over time? I noticed that on discount websites like Fashionphile or the real real they don’t carry any Loewe bags. I don’t know why it’s not popular in the US.


----------



## Dannadrew

sourapril said:


> Why do you want to sell yours? Is the quality not good over time? I noticed that on discount websites like Fashionphile or the real real they don’t carry any Loewe bags. I don’t know why it’s not popular in the US.


Hi there it’s getting much more popular actually. Real real does sell but not Fashionphile.


----------



## onepiece101

sourapril said:


> Why do you want to sell yours? Is the quality not good over time? I noticed that on discount websites like Fashionphile or the real real they don’t carry any Loewe bags. I don’t know why it’s not popular in the US.



It's not bags, just a few accessories that haven't worked for me over time like the medium wallet that is too thick for me, etc. The only problem I've noticed in terms of quality is on a T pouch I have that has the Loewe monogram in the right corner in white that is cracking/peeling slightly. I believe I've heard that that's a common problem. I thought about RealReal but after reading reviews and checking on the Purse Forum, it seems like they don't take care of the items you send them.


----------



## wei888

Hi guys just want to share my new bag


----------



## Dannadrew

wei888 said:


> View attachment 3997936
> View attachment 3997937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys just want to share my new bag


What color is that? Oxblood? Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Dannadrew

Btw, just returned the medium large hammock in black. Has such a stiff bottom that it’s not very comfy to wear on side. Top handle is cute but that’s about it! Disappointed!


----------



## Monique1004

onepiece101 said:


> It's not bags, just a few accessories that haven't worked for me over time like the medium wallet that is too thick for me, etc. The only problem I've noticed in terms of quality is on a T pouch I have that has the Loewe monogram in the right corner in white that is cracking/peeling slightly. I believe I've heard that that's a common problem. I thought about RealReal but after reading reviews and checking on the Purse Forum, it seems like they don't take care of the items you send them.



Many resellers don't take Loewe and also take huge cut on the commission. It might be better for you to sell on your on, especially for small items.


----------



## Dribbliette

antwerp said:


> I have a tan flamenco and I use it al the time. I'm even thinking about bying a second one because I like it so much.


Finally! Someone with a flamenco  I’m looking at getting this in nappa. I felt this bag and nearly dropped dead on the spot with just how unbelievably soft the leather was I even made my husband stroke it! That was years ago and I have never got that feeling out of my head and now am in a position to buy. Is this the small or regular flamenco?


----------



## vink

wei888 said:


> View attachment 3997936
> View attachment 3997937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys just want to share my new bag



Very pretty! I think I like this slouchiness on top of the architectural line.


----------



## Monique1004

Dribbliette said:


> Finally! Someone with a flamenco  I’m looking at getting this in nappa. I felt this bag and nearly dropped dead on the spot with just how unbelievably soft the leather was I even made my husband stroke it! That was years ago and I have never got that feeling out of my head and now am in a position to buy. Is this the small or regular flamenco?



I love my small flamenco knot bag as well. It surely is buttery soft. Here's mine.


----------



## obscurity7

Monique1004 said:


> I love my small flamenco knot bag as well. It surely is buttery soft. Here's mine.
> View attachment 3999872


Oh my goodness that's lovely!  And in such a great color!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Monique1004 said:


> I love my small flamenco knot bag as well. It surely is buttery soft. Here's mine.
> View attachment 3999872


 This colour is fantastic! And the leather.


----------



## Christofle

Monique1004 said:


> I love my small flamenco knot bag as well. It surely is buttery soft. Here's mine.
> View attachment 3999872



This picture shows off the quality of Loewe's leather and their amazing colour saturation. Gotta love the brand and all the interesting things they've been doing design wise as of late.


----------



## barbee

Monique1004 said:


> I love my small flamenco knot bag as well. It surely is buttery soft. Here's mine.
> View attachment 3999872


I have this same bag and will vouch for the soft, supple, buttery leather.  I do love the look, just not the size I bought. I find it just too small for me, so it needs to go.


----------



## Phiomega

Monique1004 said:


> I love my small flamenco knot bag as well. It surely is buttery soft. Here's mine.
> View attachment 3999872



Finally someone with Flamenco! 

I am curious: how resilient and durable is the leather? Your bag looks really great - do you use her often? I love soft leather very much but I also don’t baby my bag - BV and Bal have been my go-to brands given how resilient their soft leather is.


----------



## Monique1004

Phiomega said:


> Finally someone with Flamenco!
> 
> I am curious: how resilient and durable is the leather? Your bag looks really great - do you use her often? I love soft leather very much but I also don’t baby my bag - BV and Bal have been my go-to brands given how resilient their soft leather is.



I don’t usually baby my bag. I have snowed on it thrown on grass etc. I think I’ve used it for about 2 years, quite often. You can see some scratches on the leather if you look at it real close but still doesn’t change the aesthetic of the bag. Light weight & buttery soft. For me, small is perfect size.


----------



## Monique1004

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This colour is fantastic! And the leather.



I think Loewe has fantastic blues!


----------



## Phiomega

Monique1004 said:


> I don’t usually baby my bag. I have snowed on it thrown on grass etc. I think I’ve used it for about 2 years, quite often. You can see some scratches on the leather if you look at it real close but still doesn’t change the aesthetic of the bag. Light weight & buttery soft. For me, small is perfect size.



Thank you for sharing. Really great to know. I have been considering it for a long time but don’t have enough information. This brings flamenco up in my wish list [emoji4]


----------



## Monique1004

Phiomega said:


> Thank you for sharing. Really great to know. I have been considering it for a long time but don’t have enough information. This brings flamenco up in my wish list [emoji4]



My pictures from earlier on this thread showing the proportion & what fits. I was trying to find the posting but it was impossible. I hope I can give you some ideas about the bag.


----------



## Monique1004

Happened to drop by Bergdorf yesterday & they had so many cute stuff in Loewe section especially. Love the bunnies!!! I was interested in the gate saddle bag & now that I checked it out, thinking about getting it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

New flamenco tote is very pretty as well


----------



## rict95

Monique1004 said:


> Happened to drop by Bergdorf yesterday & they had so many cute stuff in Loewe section especially. Love the bunnies!!! I was interested in the gate saddle bag & now that I checked it out, thinking about getting it.
> View attachment 4016512
> View attachment 4016513
> View attachment 4016514
> View attachment 4016515
> View attachment 4016516


I was just about to ask if anyone has tried the new gate bag, thanks for sharing. What are your thoughts on it? And on the sizes?


----------



## Monique1004

rict95 said:


> I was just about to ask if anyone has tried the new gate bag, thanks for sharing. What are your thoughts on it? And on the sizes?



I’m planning to get the smaller size on the right.  Multi color is nice but way too big. I don’t have the picture of inside but it is sectioned in the middle. I also like the fact the bag is kind of structured & not flabby. Pretty roommy inside as well. I also love the deep camel color.


----------



## Monique1004

Monique1004 said:


> Happened to drop by Bergdorf yesterday & they had so many cute stuff in Loewe section especially. Love the bunnies!!! I was interested in the gate saddle bag & now that I checked it out, thinking about getting it.
> View attachment 4016512
> View attachment 4016513
> View attachment 4016514
> View attachment 4016515
> View attachment 4016516



Here's inside photo that I found one line that shows the divided sections.


----------



## vink

A fellow Mom at the school just got a small hammock and she let me try it on. I love how light it is! I’ll definitely check it out IRL at the boutique next time I’m in town. 

Never know that it has 2 pocket inside! That’s great for helping with cellphone and some small stuff that must be reached quickly. Although she complain about the fabric lining, I love it! It’s soft and is very easy to see in beige. (Her bag is a two-tone Brown). I’ll definitely check it out and see for more color. [emoji4]


----------



## tatayap

I have been admiring the understated quality of the Loewe Small Puzzle in Midnight Navy for months. Bit the bullet and will not be purchasing anything for a long time!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

tatayap said:


> I have been admiring the understated quality of the Loewe Small Puzzle in Midnight Navy for months. Bit the bullet and will not be purchasing anything for a long time!


Congratulations to your lovely new Puzzle!


----------



## sonicxml

Deal alert! century 21 has the nude amazona 23 at 74% off
https://www.c21stores.com/products/...787b69702d08b2000445,5aba789769702d08b2000461


----------



## Kny fortaleza

Guys i need some help!

I already have a puzzle bag in blue small. And i want another one in tan. My heart tells me to buy another small and because it looks so good on me. But is it crazy to get another small? Or am i crazy? I carry my bags mostly crossbody im also thinking of the medium as it looks good handheld and shoulder but not crossbody.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank you!


----------



## Kny fortaleza

tatayap said:


> I have been admiring the understated quality of the Loewe Small Puzzle in Midnight Navy for months. Bit the bullet and will not be purchasing anything for a long time!


 
I love it!!! I love how it looks like black in some angles which makes it more versatile than it already is.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kny fortaleza said:


> Guys i need some help!
> 
> I already have a puzzle bag in blue small. And i want another one in tan. My heart tells me to buy another small and because it looks so good on me. But is it crazy to get another small? Or am i crazy? I carry my bags mostly crossbody im also thinking of the medium as it looks good handheld and shoulder but not crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027716
> View attachment 4027717
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I actually think the medium looks super cool on you! It doesn't look too big or bulky at all. I say you should go for it!


----------



## Kny fortaleza

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I actually think the medium looks super cool on you! It doesn't look too big or bulky at all. I say you should go for it!



Thank you Hun!! Will take note if it! in my hindsight It’s a bit of a smarter move to get a different size yeah?


----------



## alisonanna

Kny fortaleza said:


> Guys i need some help!
> 
> I already have a puzzle bag in blue small. And i want another one in tan. My heart tells me to buy another small and because it looks so good on me. But is it crazy to get another small? Or am i crazy? I carry my bags mostly crossbody im also thinking of the medium as it looks good handheld and shoulder but not crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027716
> View attachment 4027717
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I have both sizes and I'm glad.
But I will say I like wearing the small better.  Maybe when my medium gets slouchier I will love it as much as the small.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kny fortaleza said:


> Thank you Hun!! Will take note if it! in my hindsight It’s a bit of a smarter move to get a different size yeah?


Yes! In my personal experience, I've found myself moving through stages of liking small bags vs. big bags, and also finding I need different sizes on different days! If you think you can genuinely enjoy carrying the medium, I would go for it for diversity in your wardrobe since it looks good either way. But if your heart's not into it, you should definitely get what you love!


----------



## Kny fortaleza

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes! In my personal experience, I've found myself moving through stages of liking small bags vs. big bags, and also finding I need different sizes on different days! If you think you can genuinely enjoy carrying the medium, I would go for it for diversity in your wardrobe since it looks good either way. But if your heart's not into it, you should definitely get what you love!



This is really helping me decide! I am drawn to the small because it looks good on me. I always want to carry with me my LV agenda in MM size which actually fits but makes the bag so stiff which i dont like. But the medium looks good as well but i think in this photo it is stuffed and still stiff i think I might need to go back and try it on without the stuffing. And sometimes when I go out I wish that i could carry more. But this i have to think thru. Ugh these bags! Haha. Love your input! ❤️❤️ Thank you.


----------



## Kny fortaleza

alisonanna said:


> I have both sizes and I'm glad.
> But I will say I like wearing the small better.  Maybe when my medium gets slouchier I will love it as much as the small.



Hi, thank you! But your not regretting getting the medium?


----------



## sonicxml

Kny fortaleza said:


> Guys i need some help!
> 
> I already have a puzzle bag in blue small. And i want another one in tan. My heart tells me to buy another small and because it looks so good on me. But is it crazy to get another small? Or am i crazy? I carry my bags mostly crossbody im also thinking of the medium as it looks good handheld and shoulder but not crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027716
> View attachment 4027717
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I think the medium looks great on you


----------



## lonelyphoton

Hello — I lurk here but have been too shy to post.  I am venturing out of my shell to see if someone might be able to help me? I have my heart set on getting the Small Puzzle in Tan, but only the model that has the metal feet and D-ring on the bottom (like the one Kny is wearing in the photos above).  If anyone has seen one of these bags anywhere, new or pre-loved, would you please send me a message? I would really really love to find one.  If there is a better thread to post these kinds of questions, please let me know, and my apologies for bothering you guys.


----------



## alee92

BVnewbie said:


> Hello — I lurk here but have been too shy to post.  I am venturing out of my shell to see if someone might be able to help me? I have my heart set on getting the Small Puzzle in Tan, but only the model that has the metal feet and D-ring on the bottom (like the one Kny is wearing in the photos above).  If anyone has seen one of these bags anywhere, new or pre-loved, would you please send me a message? I would really really love to find one.  If there is a better thread to post these kinds of questions, please let me know, and my apologies for bothering you guys.



Hi there, I feel your struggle! There's actually no more available in store in the US. I went on a mad hunt and called all department stores that carry Loewe. I purchased and returned it twice because most department store websites still picture the old model and when I would call to check, none of them seemed to understand me when I asked if it was the original design (it seems like not a lot of people are unaware of the subtle design change). In the end, a lovely SA at the Miami Loewe store managed to track one down and had it overnighted to me from Spain. Unfortunately, he told me this is the last one available in the world and so of course I purchased on the spot. I'd recommend calling the Miami Loewe store and checking just in case (the SA who helped me is Paul, he's absolutely fantastic). 

Your best bet is probably preloved (Vestiaire, therealreal, etc), but I haven't seen the small tan one crop up in quite a while. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## lonelyphoton

Hi, alee — thank you for understanding!  It is really validating to know I am not alone on the mad quest.  Sounds like I followed in your footsteps!  I called all the department stores too, and even had an SA at one of them tell me that they still had one with the feet but it was being held for another client.  Then, they called me to say the client decided against it and I was really excited, but they double-checked and in fact it did NOT have the feet after all.  I also ordered one from Barney’s that they assured me was the style number with the feet (images from the web site confirmed that there were two separate style numbers, one with feet and one without). When it got here, it was OMG so not even the bag in the photos — it was a medium, and it had HUGE POLKA DOTS on it!  When I called customer service to tell them about the inventory issue, the guy I spoke to couldn’t stop laughing and saying “go Barney’s”.  Then I ordered one from a department store in London, after a two-week correspondence by phone and email wherein they assured me that someone in the warehouse had set eyes on it and confirmed it had the feet.  The box came and I drove 1.5 hrs to get it at the nearest DHL, and... yep, it did NOT have feet.  

OK, enough ranting!  More importantly, thank you so so much for your recommendation to call the Miami Loewe!  Paul wasn’t there but I was able to talk to someone else who said they would see if they could track one down.  I’m keeping my fingers crossed but not holding my breath since they told you that yours was the last one available in the world.  If they call me back with a yes, you bet I’ll be purchasing on the spot too!  I’ll also look out for pre-loved, thanks. 

Thank you again, truly, for responding and understanding that the struggle is real!  I really appreciate your reaching out and I hope you are loving your rare little Puzzle as much as you had hoped 



alee92 said:


> Hi there, I feel your struggle! There's actually no more available in store in the US. I went on a mad hunt and called all department stores that carry Loewe. I purchased and returned it twice because most department store websites still picture the old model and when I would call to check, none of them seemed to understand me when I asked if it was the original design (it seems like not a lot of people are unaware of the subtle design change). In the end, a lovely SA at the Miami Loewe store managed to track one down and had it overnighted to me from Spain. Unfortunately, he told me this is the last one available in the world and so of course I purchased on the spot. I'd recommend calling the Miami Loewe store and checking just in case (the SA who helped me is Paul, he's absolutely fantastic).
> 
> Your best bet is probably preloved (Vestiaire, therealreal, etc), but I haven't seen the small tan one crop up in quite a while. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## tatayap

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations to your lovely new Puzzle!


Thank you so much 



Kny fortaleza said:


> I love it!!! I love how it looks like black in some angles which makes it more versatile than it already is.



Yes, it's half the reason I bought it  I also remember watching one of your videos as I was researching about the puzzle, thank you for your good insight


----------



## alee92

BVnewbie said:


> Hi, alee — thank you for understanding!  It is really validating to know I am not alone on the mad quest.  Sounds like I followed in your footsteps!  I called all the department stores too, and even had an SA at one of them tell me that they still had one with the feet but it was being held for another client.  Then, they called me to say the client decided against it and I was really excited, but they double-checked and in fact it did NOT have the feet after all.  I also ordered one from Barney’s that they assured me was the style number with the feet (images from the web site confirmed that there were two separate style numbers, one with feet and one without). When it got here, it was OMG so not even the bag in the photos — it was a medium, and it had HUGE POLKA DOTS on it!  When I called customer service to tell them about the inventory issue, the guy I spoke to couldn’t stop laughing and saying “go Barney’s”.  Then I ordered one from a department store in London, after a two-week correspondence by phone and email wherein they assured me that someone in the warehouse had set eyes on it and confirmed it had the feet.  The box came and I drove 1.5 hrs to get it at the nearest DHL, and... yep, it did NOT have feet.
> 
> OK, enough ranting!  More importantly, thank you so so much for your recommendation to call the Miami Loewe!  Paul wasn’t there but I was able to talk to someone else who said they would see if they could track one down.  I’m keeping my fingers crossed but not holding my breath since they told you that yours was the last one available in the world.  If they call me back with a yes, you bet I’ll be purchasing on the spot too!  I’ll also look out for pre-loved, thanks.
> 
> Thank you again, truly, for responding and understanding that the struggle is real!  I really appreciate your reaching out and I hope you are loving your rare little Puzzle as much as you had hoped




OMG Barney's sent me that polka dot one too!!!! Unbelievable!! It's crazy because that one is also $1000 more than the small one I thought I was purchasing. I can't believe it happened to you too!!

I saw one on vestiaire available right now! Small tan with the feet!

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...wn-leather-puzzle-loewe-handbag-5439226.shtml

Hopefully you're able to find one!!!


----------



## Indiana

Could anyone please help me re the differences between the older and newer style small Puzzle bag?  I gather the older style has feet - are they an advantage?  Is there any difference in leather and also in the length of the long strap?  Anything else I should know to help me make an informed choice..?  Thanks so much for any advice/opinions!


----------



## hqt5009

I am also wondering about the exact difference between the old and new version of the small puzzle bag. I bought one from Saks (https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...id=845524446924241&site_refer=EML3348TRIGTRAN) today, which seems to be the older style based on the picture (it also is slightly smaller than the newer version: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447181237). It is shipping from a store and after I bought it, it went out of stock. I am not sure if I will receive the newer or older version. I have tried the newer style in the store but have not seen the older one so I am curious about the strap length and how the older one looks when wearing cross-body.


----------



## MeredithC

Where are the best places for me to scope out a gently used Loewe Small Flamenco?


----------



## lara0112

@BVnewbie 

hi
not sure if this colour-wise what you are looking for but I think DF still has a small Puzzle (in black though) that has feet:
it doesn't say in the description but it has a lower price than the other small puzzles they have and I think in the pic where the lady carries the bag I see feet at the bottom? also if you have already exhausted this avenue, sorry, I haven't gone through all the thread
https://www.departementfeminin.com/en/produit/black-small-puzzle-bag-2.php


----------



## lara0112

fellow Loewe enthusiasts - what do you think of the Missy bag in black? it ticks a lot of boxes for me (pebbled leather, size, multiple ways to carry etc etc) but two things make me wonder:

hardware easily scratched and handles are smooth leather, so also easily scratched
the way it hangs when worn with strap, not sure about that

anyone have this bag and can give any feedback? I saw it on Lisa Aiken and really liked it on her


----------



## lara0112

Indiana said:


> Could anyone please help me re the differences between the older and newer style small Puzzle bag?  I gather the older style has feet - are they an advantage?  Is there any difference in leather and also in the length of the long strap?  Anything else I should know to help me make an informed choice..?  Thanks so much for any advice/opinions!



one of the differences I saw was the newer ones have pebbled leather while the older ones are smooth but this could also be due to the colour of course. the older one was black, the newer one was indigo blue


----------



## alisonanna

Kny fortaleza said:


> Hi, thank you! But your not regretting getting the medium?


no regrets with a Puzzle Bag!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lara0112 said:


> fellow Loewe enthusiasts - what do you think of the Missy bag in black? it ticks a lot of boxes for me (pebbled leather, size, multiple ways to carry etc etc) but two things make me wonder:
> 
> hardware easily scratched and handles are smooth leather, so also easily scratched
> the way it hangs when worn with strap, not sure about that
> 
> anyone have this bag and can give any feedback? I saw it on Lisa Aiken and really liked it on her


Love Loewe but don't particularly like this bag. It's not as original as other JWA creations. Skagen had the same handle mechanism first, and there's doesn't have hardware if that's your main concern. I know at least one other brand had similar handles before this bag came out too, but I forget the name!

All that aside, it's a great design and pretty! That hardware definitely will get scratched though.


----------



## lara0112

Thanks, I really appreciate your input - I wasn't aware of the Skagen bag, have to check it out


----------



## Addicted to bags

I bought a Flamenco bag last year and this month I bought my first Puzzle bag in small from Nordstrom. Loved it so much I purchased a previously owned, brand new 2nd bag! I think I like the old style better because of the more comfortable strap. On the look out for my 3rd Puzzle bag. I've never loved a style well enough to own multiples of the same style!


----------



## Rashmi

Any guesses? 
I saw this bag on instagram and the beautiful patina it had so I called the SA in Florida who literally hunted it down for me!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Rashmi

Ok here’s the reveal!! It’s the T pouch in tan 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sonicxml

Rashmi said:


> Ok here’s the reveal!! It’s the T pouch in tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037495
> View attachment 4037496
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Beautiful! I have been wanting this pouch for the longest time - well ideally with a removable strap but I have not seen either version. Is it from current season? Please don't tell me this is the last one in the US!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> I bought a Flamenco bag last year and this month I bought my first Puzzle bag in small from Nordstrom. Loved it so much I purchased a previously owned, brand new 2nd bag! I think I like the old style better because of the more comfortable strap. On the look out for my 3rd Puzzle bag. I've never loved a style well enough to own multiples of the same style!
> 
> View attachment 4037340
> View attachment 4037341


Ooooh, this red Puzzle is vavavoom gorgeous! Perfect deep red I'd love for you to post some more pics/mod pics, if you don't mind. I want to buy this bag as well, but I think I would prefer it in all smooth leather, like on the strap.

How is the old strap different, btw? Congratulations on two new Puzzles!


----------



## alee92

Indiana said:


> Could anyone please help me re the differences between the older and newer style small Puzzle bag?  I gather the older style has feet - are they an advantage?  Is there any difference in leather and also in the length of the long strap?  Anything else I should know to help me make an informed choice..?  Thanks so much for any advice/opinions!



Hi there,

The differences are as follows (please note that these apply to the small size. I'm not sure about whether they apply to the other sizes):
-Old version had metal feet at the bottom while the new ones do not. Having feet on a bag are beneficial as they help protect the bottom of the bag when you set it down on surfaces. The feet on the loewe bag are pretty thick and substantial. 
-Old version has a D-ring at the bottom back of the bag. This is what makes the bag convertible into a back messenger bag. The new versions do not had a D-ring at all, so really you can only wear the strap on the shoulder or crossbody.
-The strap on the original model is thicker, with parts that are narrower and parts that are wider. The new models now have a thinner strap that is the same width throughout.

In terms of leather like I read in another contributor's response, that just depends on the finish of the bag you purchase and there is no difference between the older model and newer models. There are versions (I've only seen them in black) that are a smooth leather. For the most part, they are a thick calfskin leather that is very durable.


----------



## rict95

Sharing a latest purchase of the new Gate Bag. Apparently it's hard to find one in Asia without preordering it and the only available in store were the Midnight Blue in both sizes. I went in to the store planning to get the small size but the larger one was a better fit. Here are some pictures.
Gate Bag:




Gate Small Bag



And there's a pocket at the back.


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Ooooh, this red Puzzle is vavavoom gorgeous! Perfect deep red I'd love for you to post some more pics/mod pics, if you don't mind. I want to buy this bag as well, but I think I would prefer it in all smooth leather, like on the strap.
> 
> How is the old strap different, btw? Congratulations on two new Puzzles!


I think Alee did an excellent job explaining the differences between old and new. I took a couple of mod shots for you when I got home but just know today's outfit was not paired for the red bag. I look like Christmas, lol! The red bag I have is a beautiful true red and I love it. I don't believe the 2018 Spring/Summer small Puzzle version is available in a smooth leather. I was told by the salesman that pebble leather is what is currently out. Loewe wants the contrast between pebble leather body and the smooth leather handle and strap. So you'll either have to buy the older style or wait until next season, but then you don't know if they will come out with this color again. The pebble leather is wonderful. Soft and smooshy. BTW, for reference, I have the shoulder strap on the shortest setting, I'm 5'1 and a half (can't forget that 1/2 inch when you're short ) and I'm 104 lbs. Good luck and show us what you buy


----------



## Monique1004

MeredithC said:


> Where are the best places for me to scope out a gently used Loewe Small Flamenco?



I think only RealReal carries preloved Loewe bags.


----------



## Indiana

alee92 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The differences are as follows (please note that these apply to the small size. I'm not sure about whether they apply to the other sizes):
> -Old version had metal feet at the bottom while the new ones do not. Having feet on a bag are beneficial as they help protect the bottom of the bag when you set it down on surfaces. The feet on the loewe bag are pretty thick and substantial.
> -Old version has a D-ring at the bottom back of the bag. This is what makes the bag convertible into a back messenger bag. The new versions do not had a D-ring at all, so really you can only wear the strap on the shoulder or crossbody.
> -The strap on the original model is thicker, with parts that are narrower and parts that are wider. The new models now have a thinner strap that is the same width throughout.
> 
> In terms of leather like I read in another contributor's response, that just depends on the finish of the bag you purchase and there is no difference between the older model and newer models. There are versions (I've only seen them in black) that are a smooth leather. For the most part, they are a thick calfskin leather that is very durable.



That is so helpful - thank you very very much Alee!


----------



## misscaligirl8

hqt5009 said:


> I am also wondering about the exact difference between the old and new version of the small puzzle bag. I bought one from Saks (https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446924241&site_refer=EML3348TRIGTRAN) today, which seems to be the older style based on the picture (it also is slightly smaller than the newer version: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447181237). It is shipping from a store and after I bought it, it went out of stock. I am not sure if I will receive the newer or older version. I have tried the newer style in the store but have not seen the older one so I am curious about the strap length and how the older one looks when wearing cross-body.



I ordered the tan one from Saks today hoping it will be the older version. I am ok with the new version as well but if the old one is available I prefer that one! Let me know if the one you get is the old or new one! Thanks!


----------



## Indiana

hqt5009 said:


> I am also wondering about the exact difference between the old and new version of the small puzzle bag. I bought one from Saks (https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446924241&site_refer=EML3348TRIGTRAN) today, which seems to be the older style based on the picture (it also is slightly smaller than the newer version: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447181237). It is shipping from a store and after I bought it, it went out of stock. I am not sure if I will receive the newer or older version. I have tried the newer style in the store but have not seen the older one so I am curious about the strap length and how the older one looks when wearing cross-body.



Looking forward to hearing & seeing what you receive, Hqt!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> I think Alee did an excellent job explaining the differences between old and new. I took a couple of mod shots for you when I got home but just know today's outfit was not paired for the red bag. I look like Christmas, lol! The red bag I have is a beautiful true red and I love it. I don't believe the 2018 Spring/Summer small Puzzle version is available in a smooth leather. I was told by the salesman that pebble leather is what is currently out. Loewe wants the contrast between pebble leather body and the smooth leather handle and strap. So you'll either have to buy the older style or wait until next season, but then you don't know if they will come out with this color again. The pebble leather is wonderful. Soft and smooshy. BTW, for reference, I have the shoulder strap on the shortest setting, I'm 5'1 and a half (can't forget that 1/2 inch when you're short ) and I'm 104 lbs. Good luck and show us what you buy
> 
> View attachment 4037959
> View attachment 4037960
> View attachment 4037961


Thank you  You look fabulous and I'm mighty impressed by those Russian barbells (are they called that, it's pathetic how seldom I'm close to any kind of serious training equipment  ).

I e-mailed Loewe a couple of weeks ago to ask if this bag was available in all smooth red leather, but no.


----------



## LuvTare

rict95 said:


> Sharing a latest purchase of the new Gate Bag. Apparently it's hard to find one in Asia without preordering it and the only available in store were the Midnight Blue in both sizes. I went in to the store planning to get the small size but the larger one was a better fit. Here are some pictures.
> Gate Bag:
> View attachment 4037943
> 
> View attachment 4037945
> 
> Gate Small Bag
> View attachment 4037946
> View attachment 4037947
> 
> And there's a pocket at the back.
> View attachment 4037954



Hi, is it the small size really not much of space?
Can put in wallet, iPhone and shawl? 

TIA


----------



## obscurity7

rict95 said:


> Sharing a latest purchase of the new Gate Bag. Apparently it's hard to find one in Asia without preordering it and the only available in store were the Midnight Blue in both sizes. I went in to the store planning to get the small size but the larger one was a better fit. Here are some pictures.
> Gate Bag:
> View attachment 4037943
> 
> View attachment 4037945
> 
> Gate Small Bag
> View attachment 4037946
> View attachment 4037947
> 
> And there's a pocket at the back.
> View attachment 4037954


The larger one looks great on you!  I agree that's the way to go.


----------



## hqt5009

misscaligirl8 said:


> I ordered the tan one from Saks today hoping it will be the older version. I am ok with the new version as well but if the old one is available I prefer that one! Let me know if the one you get is the old or new one! Thanks!



I actually end up ordering two from Saks (I was afraid that they might not ship out the older one as there's only 1 left and is shipping from a store and my coupon code is only valid on that day), one is supposed to be the older style while the other is the newer version. I am hoping to receiving the older one as well as I can always get the newer version in store. I will receive the bags tomorrow (the older one is shipping from NYC store) and let you know if I get one of them in the older style (will post pics and do a comparison side by side).


----------



## hqt5009

Indiana said:


> Looking forward to hearing & seeing what you receive, Hqt!



I am also dying to know whether I will be getting the older one, too! I actually end up ordering two (one older version and one newer version) from Saks...I was afraid that they might not ship out the older one as there's only 1 left and is shipping from a store and my coupon code is only valid on that day. I am determined to get the puzzle bag, whether old or new style, and cannot pass up having it on discount. I will receive the bags tomorrow (the older one is shipping from NYC store) and let you know if I get one of them in the older style (will post pics and do a comparison side by side).


----------



## Author In Waiting

I am wondering if there are those out there with the Hammock which has the stitching accents on it (can't recall what it is called). I caught sight of one while traveling, but was rushing and did not have time to go back to it. Ended up with a tan hammock with the bright blue, green, and yellow trimmings, which I love. But that first sight first love piece refuse to leave my memory. I hope to take a closer look of the leather most of all. Because I am convinced that my tan leather is not finished the same way. I suspect, the other one will patina well, while mine wont. Anybody?


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you  You look fabulous and I'm mighty impressed by those Russian barbells (are they called that, it's pathetic how seldom I'm close to any kind of serious training equipment  ).
> 
> I e-mailed Loewe a couple of weeks ago to ask if this bag was available in all smooth red leather, but no.


You're welcome SomethingGoodCanWork. Sorry to hear the confirmation you can't get the puzzle in the smooth leather. As you know I have both the smooth and pebble leather Puzzle bags. Here's what I prefer, the pebble leather but with the older style strap . The smooth style strap drives me nuts. I mostly hand carry the red bag but I leave the strap on in case my hands get too full and I have to sling the bag onto my shoulder. Well, the smooth strap is so smooth it keeps slipping out of the little leather tab holding it in place. Drives me nuts, as I have to constantly re-adjust it. With the multi-colored, older style bag, the strap is wider and more comfy, nothing slides around and the bag comes with feet on the bottom. I hope they go back to the old style straps and some type of feet on the bottom of the bag. Don't get me wrong, I love the puzzle bag, that's why I'm on the lookout for a 3rd one which I have never done with any luxury handbag style before.

The the weights in the background are called Kettlebells and yes,  they did originate in Russia. They are great to work out with, lots of options and different exercises can be done with them.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> You're welcome SomethingGoodCanWork. Sorry to hear the confirmation you can't get the puzzle in the smooth leather. As you know I have both the smooth and pebble leather Puzzle bags. Here's what I prefer, the pebble leather but with the older style strap . The smooth style strap drives me nuts. I mostly hand carry the red bag but I leave the strap on in case my hands get too full and I have to sling the bag onto my shoulder. Well, the smooth strap is so smooth it keeps slipping out of the little leather tab holding it in place. Drives me nuts, as I have to constantly re-adjust it. With the multi-colored, older style bag, the strap is wider and more comfy, nothing slides around and the bag comes with feet on the bottom. I hope they go back to the old style straps and some type of feet on the bottom of the bag. Don't get me wrong, I love the puzzle bag, that's why I'm on the lookout for a 3rd one which I have never done with any luxury handbag style before.
> 
> The the weights in the background are called Kettlebells and yes,  they did originate in Russia. They are great to work out with, lots of options and different exercises can be done with them.


Thank you! I love tPF, you get information about bags here that you wouldn't get even if you go to a brand's regular store.

I have to be honest and say that the only truly practical bag I own is my Berghaus backpack   I love my small luxury bag collection but the bags are far from 100% practical and I don't expect them to be, it's not why I wear them. But it's good to know the warts and all of these bags because some things you can bare with, but others would drive you crazy.


----------



## Rashmi

sonicxml said:


> Beautiful! I have been wanting this pouch for the longest time - well ideally with a removable strap but I have not seen either version. Is it from current season? Please don't tell me this is the last one in the US!



Give Sebastian at the Florida boutique a call. Super nice SA. He told me this is one out of the four in the US so you might be lucky. The leather is simply out of this world, very buttery! I told him that they should make this style with an inside bigger pocket and four credit card slots along with hidden hooks for a strap. This would’ve been a 5/5 if it had all these elements! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hqt5009

misscaligirl8 said:


> I ordered the tan one from Saks today hoping it will be the older version. I am ok with the new version as well but if the old one is available I prefer that one! Let me know if the one you get is the old or new one! Thanks!





Indiana said:


> Looking forward to hearing & seeing what you receive, Hqt!


So I indeed got the older style from Saks today. However, I've changed my mind about wanting the older version after side by side comparison with the newer one. The first thing that I noticed was that the older style was much heavier. While the older one has 4 feet on the bottom, I am not sure how protective they can be for the bag. The old style puzzle that I got felt like it had been used already (I even noticed 2 faint scratches on the bag) with slouchier leather. Since the leather is slouchy, once you carry stuff in your bag, the bottom of the bag will still touch the surface that it is placed on despite having the feet. So having those feet on the bag is no longer a plus for me since they add so much weight to the bag. However, the wider strap from the older version was more comfortable to wear. Nevertheless, since I also got the matching dégradé leather bag strap, it is not really an issue for me. Overall, consider all of these factors, I've decided to keep the much lighter new puzzle bag. Below is the measurements that I got from the 2 versions: 

New small puzzle bag: 519g (413g without the strap)
                                     Strap length: 31"-44"; 2 cm wide
Old small puzzle bag: 685g (547g without the trap)
                                    Strap length: 30.25"-44.5"; 2.5cm (thinnest part)-4.5cm (widest part) wide

They have the same dimensions and leather is the same as well.


----------



## Indiana

hqt5009 said:


> So I indeed got the older style from Saks today. However, I've changed my mind about wanting the older version after side by side comparison with the newer one. The first thing that I noticed was that the older style was much heavier. While the older one has 4 feet on the bottom, I am not sure how protective they can be for the bag. The old style puzzle that I got felt like it had been used already (I even noticed 2 faint scratches on the bag) with slouchier leather. Since the leather is slouchy, once you carry stuff in your bag, the bottom of the bag will still touch the surface that it is placed on despite having the feet. So having those feet on the bag is no longer a plus for me since they add so much weight to the bag. However, the wider strap from the older version was more comfortable to wear. Nevertheless, since I also got the matching dégradé leather bag strap, it is not really an issue for me. Overall, consider all of these factors, I've decided to keep the much lighter new puzzle bag. Below is the measurements that I got from the 2 versions:
> 
> New small puzzle bag: 519g (413g without the strap)
> Strap length: 31"-44"; 2 cm wide
> Old small puzzle bag: 685g (547g without the trap)
> Strap length: 30.25"-44.5"; 2.5cm (thinnest part)-4.5cm (widest part) wide
> 
> They have the same dimensions and leather is the same as well.
> 
> View attachment 4040215
> View attachment 4040216
> View attachment 4040217



This is a super-interesting review - thank you Hqt!  TBH both versions look fantastic and I’m not sure that I could choose.. enjoy your beautiful new baby!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

hqt5009 said:


> So I indeed got the older style from Saks today. However, I've changed my mind about wanting the older version after side by side comparison with the newer one. The first thing that I noticed was that the older style was much heavier. While the older one has 4 feet on the bottom, I am not sure how protective they can be for the bag. The old style puzzle that I got felt like it had been used already (I even noticed 2 faint scratches on the bag) with slouchier leather. Since the leather is slouchy, once you carry stuff in your bag, the bottom of the bag will still touch the surface that it is placed on despite having the feet. So having those feet on the bag is no longer a plus for me since they add so much weight to the bag. However, the wider strap from the older version was more comfortable to wear. Nevertheless, since I also got the matching dégradé leather bag strap, it is not really an issue for me. Overall, consider all of these factors, I've decided to keep the much lighter new puzzle bag. Below is the measurements that I got from the 2 versions:
> 
> New small puzzle bag: 519g (413g without the strap)
> Strap length: 31"-44"; 2 cm wide
> Old small puzzle bag: 685g (547g without the trap)
> Strap length: 30.25"-44.5"; 2.5cm (thinnest part)-4.5cm (widest part) wide
> 
> They have the same dimensions and leather is the same as well.
> 
> View attachment 4040215
> View attachment 4040216
> View attachment 4040217


Thank you for all this information! And congratulations on your new Puzzle, it's such a beautiful bag. The dégradé strap is also lovely. It would be interesting to know later on which shoulder strap you prefer to wear the bag with. 

I don't think that I would mind the thinner new strap as it's a smaller bag that I would buy and wear when I don't need to carry much with me anyway.


----------



## hqt5009

Indiana said:


> This is a super-interesting review - thank you Hqt!  TBH both versions look fantastic and I’m not sure that I could choose.. enjoy your beautiful new baby!


Thank you! This was a tough call to me as well as I had my mind set on the older puzzle for a long time. I would not have chosen the newer one if not having them side by side for comparison. If you don’t mind the weight then go for the older puzzle as the strap is more comfortable. If you want the old one just for the feet then in my opinion, they only add weight to the bag...I would go for the new puzzle. Hope you’ll find your perfect puzzle!


----------



## rict95

LuvTare said:


> Hi, is it the small size really not much of space?
> Can put in wallet, iPhone and shawl?
> 
> TIA


Yes, I would say there's not much space for the small size. But it'll still fit the 3 things you mentioned depends on the size of your wallet and phone. There's two main compartments, each compartment would fit a size of a long wallet and something small(set of keys). So you can have a long wallet in one compartment, and one for iphone+ size phone, shawl (probably silk/cotton, not cashmere/wool) might fit in the compartment with the phone. The width of the bag opening is about the same length as a long wallet, so it'll be a bit hard to get in and out of the bag if you're using a long wallet. If you pack small, I think it'll fit all the things you need. Best if you could go to the store and check it out yourself.



obscurity7 said:


> The larger one looks great on you!  I agree that's the way to go.


Thanks!! The SAs also said the larger one looks better and persuaded me.


----------



## hqt5009

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you for all this information! And congratulations on your new Puzzle, it's such a beautiful bag. The dégradé strap is also lovely. It would be interesting to know later on which shoulder strap you prefer to wear the bag with.
> 
> I don't think that I would mind the thinner new strap as it's a smaller bag that I would buy and wear when I don't need to carry much with me anyway.


Thank you! I’ll probably be wearing the bag more frequently with the dégradé strap as it really makes the bag stand out and is more comfortable to wear. I think that I will only wear the thinner original strap when unless wearing it crossbody.

If you are not going to carry much with you then the new strap will be fine, plus, it really is much lighter than the older puzzle bag.


----------



## misscaligirl8

hqt5009 said:


> So I indeed got the older style from Saks today. However, I've changed my mind about wanting the older version after side by side comparison with the newer one. The first thing that I noticed was that the older style was much heavier. While the older one has 4 feet on the bottom, I am not sure how protective they can be for the bag. The old style puzzle that I got felt like it had been used already (I even noticed 2 faint scratches on the bag) with slouchier leather. Since the leather is slouchy, once you carry stuff in your bag, the bottom of the bag will still touch the surface that it is placed on despite having the feet. So having those feet on the bag is no longer a plus for me since they add so much weight to the bag. However, the wider strap from the older version was more comfortable to wear. Nevertheless, since I also got the matching dégradé leather bag strap, it is not really an issue for me. Overall, consider all of these factors, I've decided to keep the much lighter new puzzle bag. Below is the measurements that I got from the 2 versions:
> 
> New small puzzle bag: 519g (413g without the strap)
> Strap length: 31"-44"; 2 cm wide
> Old small puzzle bag: 685g (547g without the trap)
> Strap length: 30.25"-44.5"; 2.5cm (thinnest part)-4.5cm (widest part) wide
> 
> They have the same dimensions and leather is the same as well.
> 
> View attachment 4040215
> View attachment 4040216
> View attachment 4040217




Thanks for the update! Both of them look great- the leather does look quite slouchier for the old design even in the pictures. I didn’t think of the bag reaching the surface even with the feet so that’s very interesting to hear. Congratulations on the new bag!!


----------



## hqt5009

misscaligirl8 said:


> Thanks for the update! Both of them look great- the leather does look quite slouchier for the old design even in the pictures. I didn’t think of the bag reaching the surface even with the feet so that’s very interesting to hear. Congratulations on the new bag!!


Thanks! I would not have thought about the bag touching the surface even with those feet if I did not receive the bag in that condition! That's why I think that eventually with use, the leather would become slouchy and will definitely be touching the surface (it might even reach the surface if you have heavier stuff in the bag). Hope you find my review helpful and find your perfect puzzle bag.


----------



## obscurity7

hqt5009 said:


> So I indeed got the older style from Saks today. However, I've changed my mind about wanting the older version after side by side comparison with the newer one. The first thing that I noticed was that the older style was much heavier. While the older one has 4 feet on the bottom, I am not sure how protective they can be for the bag. The old style puzzle that I got felt like it had been used already (I even noticed 2 faint scratches on the bag) with slouchier leather. Since the leather is slouchy, once you carry stuff in your bag, the bottom of the bag will still touch the surface that it is placed on despite having the feet. So having those feet on the bag is no longer a plus for me since they add so much weight to the bag. However, the wider strap from the older version was more comfortable to wear. Nevertheless, since I also got the matching dégradé leather bag strap, it is not really an issue for me. Overall, consider all of these factors, I've decided to keep the much lighter new puzzle bag. Below is the measurements that I got from the 2 versions:
> 
> New small puzzle bag: 519g (413g without the strap)
> Strap length: 31"-44"; 2 cm wide
> Old small puzzle bag: 685g (547g without the trap)
> Strap length: 30.25"-44.5"; 2.5cm (thinnest part)-4.5cm (widest part) wide
> 
> They have the same dimensions and leather is the same as well.
> 
> View attachment 4040215
> View attachment 4040216
> View attachment 4040217


I wonder if all the new Puzzles are lighter than their predecessors.  I picked up a medium Puzzle in Nordstroms the other day and I didn't see what all the fuss was about with it being so heavy, and that might be why.  I absolutely love the slouch on the medium, and it remains on my list.

Thanks so much for the detailed review and congrats on an amazing bag!  (that dégradé strap is stunning as well!)


----------



## hqt5009

obscurity7 said:


> I wonder if all the new Puzzles are lighter than their predecessors.  I picked up a medium Puzzle in Nordstroms the other day and I didn't see what all the fuss was about with it being so heavy, and that might be why.  I absolutely love the slouch on the medium, and it remains on my list.
> 
> Thanks so much for the detailed review and congrats on an amazing bag!  (that dégradé strap is stunning as well!)


You are welcome! I also have a 2018 medium puzzle in black, which does not feel heavy at all to me (especially compared to some of the other bags that I own). I have not heard that Loewe made changes to the medium puzzle. But since I don't have older models to compare, I cannot draw any conclusion/assumption. The old small puzzle is not actually very heavy, but when you compare it to the newer puzzle, which is so light, you definitely feel that difference in the weight. And while I am used to carry heavy bags (Celine classic, belt bags, etc.), it is nice to have a super light weight bag like the new puzzle.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Does anyone know anything about this store in Hong Kong, J's Luxury Fashion?

They still have the small Puzzle in Primary Red and it's in smooth leather but I do prefer the darker red one that *Addicted to bags* bought. 

https://www.jsluxuryfashion.com.hk/...kin-made-in-spain-authentic-js-luxury-fashion


----------



## Shangie'sRevenge

I love the Puzzle bag but when I tried it on, it seemed like it would be fussy to get in and out of. I ended up with the T pouch crossbody with the embossed Loewe logo. Love it. It's definitely not the same as the Puzzle, but serves a purpose! And at least their designs are not cookie cutter like everyone else's.


----------



## lette

I went into Saks today and was delightfully surprised to see a Loewe table with 3 small Puzzles. The tan & light blue ones are the newer version (no metal feet with narrower strap) but the black one was the older version with the wider strap & metal feet so I got to try both on. I can definitely see what hqt5009 is talking about regarding the one with feet being comparably heavier, and I'd agree that I still wouldn't call it a heavy bag at all. The wider strap felt nice indeed, but I think the current/narrower strap would be fine to wear for long as well, assuming that given the size of the bag, you're not stuffing it with a TON of items or really heavy items (I'm assuming that's how Loewe justified going with the narrower strap).

A couple of things I'd like to point out that haven't been mentioned yet:
- The logo on the corner of the flap is thinner on the newer version than the previous. The design is same but the print is now thinner (sorry if I'm making it sound bad, it doesn't look bad). I don't know why they did this, but it was consistent on the newer bags, so if you see this, it's not fake.
- I think some people with previous complaints about the Puzzle's zipper utility will enjoy this: I found the zipper on the newer Puzzles are smoother and run the whole length of zipper teeth fluidly and easily. I didn't have any trouble accessing the inside of the bag, it was easy peasy! To make sure of this, I not only compared it to the older Puzzle (it had a harder time and didn't open all the way initially- I tested several times) but I also checked the zippers on small Puzzles at Nordstrom as well and found them to be nice and smooth.

Hope this helps anyone thinking about the small Puzzle! It's a lovely piece.


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

GRAIN vs SMOOTH leather - I just got the Puzzle bag in Medium. It’s in the grain leather in the Sand colour. I’m finding it slouchier than I would like esp when the bag has very few things inside. I know it’ll get slouchier with age. Has anyone picked the smooth leather instead bc of this reason and how has the smooth leather stood up with time.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

lette said:


> I went into Saks today and was delightfully surprised to see a Loewe table with 3 small Puzzles. The tan & light blue ones are the newer version (no metal feet with narrower strap) but the black one was the older version with the wider strap & metal feet so I got to try both on. I can definitely see what hqt5009 is talking about regarding the one with feet being comparably heavier, and I'd agree that I still wouldn't call it a heavy bag at all. The wider strap felt nice indeed, but I think the current/narrower strap would be fine to wear for long as well, assuming that given the size of the bag, you're not stuffing it with a TON of items or really heavy items (I'm assuming that's how Loewe justified going with the narrower strap).
> 
> A couple of things I'd like to point out that haven't been mentioned yet:
> - The logo on the corner of the flap is thinner on the newer version than the previous. The design is same but the print is now thinner (sorry if I'm making it sound bad, it doesn't look bad). I don't know why they did this, but it was consistent on the newer bags, so if you see this, it's not fake.
> - I think some people with previous complaints about the Puzzle's zipper utility will enjoy this: I found the zipper on the newer Puzzles are smoother and run the whole length of zipper teeth fluidly and easily. I didn't have any trouble accessing the inside of the bag, it was easy peasy! To make sure of this, I not only compared it to the older Puzzle (it had a harder time and didn't open all the way initially- I tested several times) but I also checked the zippers on small Puzzles at Nordstrom as well and found them to be nice and smooth.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking about the small Puzzle! It's a lovely piece.


Thank you


----------



## llviolet

Hi guys! I’m interested in the small puzzle bag and I found my dream pink combo on eBay. It’s listed for $620 (missing strap) and it’s in suede. What do you think of the condition and price? Thanks in advance! Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282938329466


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> GRAIN vs SMOOTH leather - I just got the Puzzle bag in Medium. It’s in the grain leather in the Sand colour. I’m finding it slouchier than I would like esp when the bag has very few things inside. I know it’ll get slouchier with age. Has anyone picked the smooth leather instead bc of this reason and how has the smooth leather stood up with time.


I agree the grain or pebble leather seems slouchier faster then the smooth leather I have. Both were bought within weeks of each other so I can't speak to long term wear. I like them both but the pebble leather bugs me a tiny bit because of the smooth strap which I mentioned why a few pages back.


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

Addicted to bags said:


> I agree the grain or pebble leather seems slouchier faster then the smooth leather I have. Both were bought within weeks of each other so I can't speak to long term wear. I like them both but the pebble leather bugs me a tiny bit because of the smooth strap which I mentioned why a few pages back.



Thanks! I looked up your previous comment and I can understand why you feel that way. The smooth leather short handle feels very much like a Tod’s bag I used to own which concerns me bc of how the leather, with time, changed colour/texture from the oil on my hands. I’ve wrapped a twilly around it to “protect” it. I actually exchanged my Sand/Mjnk bag to an Indigo one bc I worry abt colour transfer. I have had a few bags that colour with that issue and it was heartbreaking! The indigo is such an interesting and gorgeous shade of blue. I love that it comes with the GHW. I wanted the tan but it comes with the Palladium HW which I didn’t want. Hope Loewe will come up with a Tan with GHW combo eventually! The hardware in the Puzzle is to die for!


----------



## Monique1004

I just snatched up the gate shoulder bag from barneys as soon as they got it! I love the leather, size & the uniqueness of the bag. Here's some pictures just in case anyone's interested. It's not in the best lighting but I wanted to share it ASAP since I was very excited!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Monique1004 said:


> I just snatched up the gate shoulder bag from barneys as soon as they got it! I love the leather, size & the uniqueness of the bag. Here's some pictures just in case anyone's interested. It's not in the best lighting but I wanted to share it ASAP since I was very excited!
> View attachment 4050054
> View attachment 4050055
> View attachment 4050056
> View attachment 4050057
> 
> View attachment 4050059


Lovely mod pics and much appreciated as this bag has caught my interest, too.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Monique1004 said:


> I just snatched up the gate shoulder bag from barneys as soon as they got it! I love the leather, size & the uniqueness of the bag. Here's some pictures just in case anyone's interested. It's not in the best lighting but I wanted to share it ASAP since I was very excited!
> View attachment 4050054
> View attachment 4050055
> View attachment 4050056
> View attachment 4050057
> 
> View attachment 4050059


You are so pretty and your bag looks great!!! You can really see the quality in your photos.


----------



## vink

Monique1004 said:


> I just snatched up the gate shoulder bag from barneys as soon as they got it! I love the leather, size & the uniqueness of the bag. Here's some pictures just in case anyone's interested. It's not in the best lighting but I wanted to share it ASAP since I was very excited!
> View attachment 4050054
> View attachment 4050055
> View attachment 4050056
> View attachment 4050057
> 
> View attachment 4050059



Ooh! You’re so pretty! So as your bag! I like that it has compartments inside!


----------



## Monique1004

vink said:


> Ooh! You’re so pretty! So as your bag! I like that it has compartments inside!



Yes, I like the sectioned inside. The body of the bag is hard so it will keep the shape while the flap is not so it's easy to access. I also like the back pocket as well.


----------



## Kny fortaleza

rict95 said:


> Sharing a latest purchase of the new Gate Bag. Apparently it's hard to find one in Asia without preordering it and the only available in store were the Midnight Blue in both sizes. I went in to the store planning to get the small size but the larger one was a better fit. Here are some pictures.
> Gate Bag:
> View attachment 4037943
> 
> View attachment 4037945
> 
> Gate Small Bag
> View attachment 4037946
> View attachment 4037947
> 
> And there's a pocket at the back.
> View attachment 4037954



This looks stunning! How are you liking it so far? Im thinking of getting this in brown. But hard to find!


----------



## rict95

Kny fortaleza said:


> This looks stunning! How are you liking it so far? Im thinking of getting this in brown. But hard to find!



I really love it, used it right way the next day. The leather for the color Midnight Blue and Rust(brown) is softer compare to other color block version because they use a softer calf. That's why it's more expensive. I prefer the Rust color but they only have blue in store when I was there and wasn't going to pass up the chance. [emoji6]
Definitely get it if you can find one.


----------



## jellyv

Monique1004 said:


> I just snatched up the gate shoulder bag from barneys as soon as they got it! I love the leather, size & the uniqueness of the bag.



Gorgeous bag. I'm following this one closely and would love to see it and the small Gate in person. Are you finding it heavy or comfortable weight wise?


----------



## Monique1004

jellyv said:


> Gorgeous bag. I'm following this one closely and would love to see it and the small Gate in person. Are you finding it heavy or comfortable weight wise?



I haven't worn it outside yet but I didn't find it heavy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I was speaking with someone a few weeks back and they were also looking for a smooth red leather puzzle bag. I saw this on the website and it appears to be smooth as compared to the photo of the small (which I have) in the pebbled leather. Hope that person who was asking see's this. The bag is a medium and I don't recall if there was a size choice. Good luck!
https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/...lo44okwZepkOZnAqg2KNmEaAtkJEALw_wcB&iscroll=1


----------



## vink

Hi, 

A bit belated since I got this mid April, but better late than never, right? [emoji4] 

Here’s my contribution, a medium hammock in midnight black. [emoji4] 

The midnight body is the softest grain leather and the black handles are smooth. I really love the combo.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vink said:


> Hi,
> 
> A bit belated since I got this mid April, but better late than never, right? [emoji4]
> 
> Here’s my contribution, a medium hammock in midnight black. [emoji4]
> 
> The midnight body is the softest grain leather and the black handles are smooth. I really love the combo.
> 
> View attachment 4059331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059332


What a gorgeous pick!! I love the combination of the two leather textures.


----------



## thomasj93

Hi everyone,

I'm able to score a brand-new LOEWE puzzle in black with a great discount. It is in smooth leather from the first JW Anderson collection. How is the quality from their previous collections compared to the newer collections and is the smooth leather discontinued?


----------



## thomasj93

Another question: does the extra strap only has two options in length?


----------



## livethelake

Has anyone seen a tan woven bag for sale anywhere?  I recently fell head over heels in love with the bag but can't find  one anywhere


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What a gorgeous pick!! I love the combination of the two leather textures.



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

livethelake said:


> View attachment 4059534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a tan woven bag for sale anywhere?  I recently fell head over heels in love with the bag but can't find  one anywhere


Very cool looking! Have not seen it. Do you know the name of it and to ask the obvious question, have you checked on the Loewe website? Is this a new or older design?


----------



## livethelake

Addicted to bags said:


> Very cool looking! Have not seen it. Do you know the name of it and to ask the obvious question, have you checked on the Loewe website? Is this a new or older design?


Isn't it great?  A wonderful PFer (thank you @
*bellebellebelle19*) identified the bag for me, I saw it in a whowhatwear article and fell in love.
It's official name is the Woven Basket Bag in tan and it's a current season bag. .  I have checked with Loewes and also spoke with their customer service.  It's sold out (and also at all retailers who sell Loewe).  I am on the Loewe wait list, if the bag ever comes back into stock I will be notified.  But customer service could not tell me if the bag will be restocked 
https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/bags/totes/woven-basket-bag/321.12.L62-2530.html


----------



## Pessie

livethelake said:


> View attachment 4059534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a tan woven bag for sale anywhere?  I recently fell head over heels in love with the bag but can't find  one anywhere


Matches has the two colour version, limited stock
ETA as does netaporter


----------



## livethelake

Pessie said:


> Matches has the two colour version, limited stock


Yes, the two color seems to be available at many retailers.  I'm only interested in the tan however.
(thank you Pessie)


----------



## Pessie

livethelake said:


> Yes, the two color seems to be available at many retailers.  I'm only interested in the tan however.
> (thank you Pessie)


You’re welcome, if it’s popular hopefully they’ll restock.  Good luck


----------



## livethelake

Pessie said:


> You’re welcome, if it’s popular hopefully they’ll restock.  Good luck


I hope so. thank you!  Loewe was never on my radar.  But the Gate bag is also calling my name.  Looks like an almost perfect cross body bag.


----------



## Pessie

livethelake said:


> I hope so. thank you!  Loewe was never on my radar.  But the Gate bag is also calling my name.  Looks like an almost perfect cross body bag.


I was just looking at that!


----------



## Addicted to bags

livethelake said:


> Isn't it great?  A wonderful PFer (thank you @
> *bellebellebelle19*) identified the bag for me, I saw it in a whowhatwear article and fell in love.
> It's official name is the Woven Basket Bag in tan and it's a current season bag. .  I have checked with Loewes and also spoke with their customer service.  It's sold out (and also at all retailers who sell Loewe).  I am on the Loewe wait list, if the bag ever comes back into stock I will be notified.  But customer service could not tell me if the bag will be restocked
> https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/bags/totes/woven-basket-bag/321.12.L62-2530.html


Surely if the bag is this popular they will bring it back at least for you? It is very, very cool looking. Good luck livebythelake. I hate when I become obsessed with something and I can't get it into my hot little hands so I know how you feel.


----------



## vink

Do you think the Gate will become popular enough for them to bring it back?  I'm not ready to buy now,  but sure can next April.


----------



## houseof999

I can't find anything about this bag.. had anyone seen this before? Is this Authentic? If so can anyone ID and tell me what's year it's from? 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202304664781


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

houseof999 said:


> I can't find anything about this bag.. had anyone seen this before? Is this Authentic? If so can anyone ID and tell me what's year it's from?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202304664781


I've seen it in black, I'm pretty sure. I'll see if I can find a link later.


----------



## Monique1004

livethelake said:


> View attachment 4059534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a tan woven bag for sale anywhere?  I recently fell head over heels in love with the bag but can't find  one anywhere



Try contacting Bergdorf Goodman. They had very good stock on Loewe bags compare to any other stores. They may still have it. PM me if you need the loewe SAs number.


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

houseof999 said:


> I can't find anything about this bag.. had anyone seen this before? Is this Authentic? If so can anyone ID and tell me what's year it's from?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202304664781


A few years ago I emailed the customerservice@loewe.es support with pictures and what I knew and they id'd a bag from 2004 for me. Haven't tried recently, but I imagine they have the records in their archive.


----------



## houseof999

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've seen it in black, I'm pretty sure. I'll see if I can find a link later.





MandarinaDrunk said:


> A few years ago I emailed the customerservice@loewe.es support with pictures and what I knew and they id'd a bag from 2004 for me. Haven't tried recently, but I imagine they have the records in their archive.


Thank you ladies! Off to Google some more and if all else fails emailing them with photos.


----------



## livethelake

Monique1004 said:


> Try contacting Bergdorf Goodman. They had very good stock on Loewe bags compare to any other stores. They may still have it. PM me if you need the loewe SAs number.


I did talk with customer service but didn't call the store.  I'll pm you.  thanks!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

houseof999 said:


> Thank you ladies! Off to Google some more and if all else fails emailing them with photos.


I can't remember right now where I saw it but if I do, I'll PM you.


----------



## MamaSleepy

gigima said:


> Hi i have been eyeing the puzzle bag and finally bought a pre-owned one. It looks good to me but i would appreciate if someone could help me authenticate it as it's my first loewe. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064745
> View attachment 4064745
> View attachment 4064746


Beautiful!  May I ask where you bought it?


----------



## gigima

MamaSleepy said:


> Beautiful!  May I ask where you bought it?


Thanks! I bought it locally from a seller's personal collection. Since it does not come with receipt or any proof of purchase, I just hope owners of puzzle bag can let me know if there's any red flag!


----------



## lette

gigima said:


> Thanks! I bought it locally from a seller's personal collection. Since it does not come with receipt or any proof of purchase, I just hope owners of puzzle bag can let me know if there's any red flag!


I'm not a Loewe expert by any means but I recently purchased a Puzzle as well (from a department store) and everything you have in the photo looks like what I got as well. I don't see any red flags. The leather is even smooshing in the same areas as my bag  Just my 2 cents. Again, not a qualified expert.


----------



## gigima

lette said:


> I'm not a Loewe expert by any means but I recently purchased a Puzzle as well (from a department store) and everything you have in the photo looks like what I got as well. I don't see any red flags. The leather is even smooshing in the same areas as my bag  Just my 2 cents. Again, not a qualified expert.


Thank you so much i'm happy to hear that


----------



## Swanky

Only vetted members are allowed to authenticate on tPF.  Please only ask authenticity questions in the correct threads.  Thanks!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Swanky said:


> Only vetted members are allowed to authenticate on tPF.  Please only ask authenticity questions in the correct threads.  Thanks!


Is there a vetted member for Loewe? I might need such help as well. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## ST4R*

Hi Ladies, I need your help to decide the colourz I’ve been eyeing the puzzle bag for 6 months. I’m tossing between the 3 tones blue one and the classic tan in small size. Love the tan, the colour is so rich and looks so luxurious! But I already have 3 brown bags (hermes picotin, a staud bucket bag and chloe faye suede). I don’t have any blue bags and not sure if I will get bored of the blue, the tan one is more timeless! 
I love wearing colours, dont wear a lot of blacks, wear denims on the weekends, and more casual cooperate during the week. 
For those ladies who own the blue puzzle bag, do you get a lot wear out of it? 

Thanks xx


----------



## lara0112

ST4R* said:


> Hi Ladies, I need your help to decide the colourz I’ve been eyeing the puzzle bag for 6 months. I’m tossing between the 3 tones blue one and the classic tan in small size. Love the tan, the colour is so rich and looks so luxurious! But I already have 3 brown bags (hermes picotin, a staud bucket bag and chloe faye suede). I don’t have any blue bags and not sure if I will get bored of the blue, the tan one is more timeless!
> I love wearing colours, dont wear a lot of blacks, wear denims on the weekends, and more casual cooperate during the week.
> For those ladies who own the blue puzzle bag, do you get a lot wear out of it?
> 
> Thanks xx



Tan - so classic, you will never get tired of it, not so sure about the multiple blues. one of the neutrals you can handle multiple times


----------



## houseof999

ST4R* said:


> Hi Ladies, I need your help to decide the colourz I’ve been eyeing the puzzle bag for 6 months. I’m tossing between the 3 tones blue one and the classic tan in small size. Love the tan, the colour is so rich and looks so luxurious! But I already have 3 brown bags (hermes picotin, a staud bucket bag and chloe faye suede). I don’t have any blue bags and not sure if I will get bored of the blue, the tan one is more timeless!
> I love wearing colours, dont wear a lot of blacks, wear denims on the weekends, and more casual cooperate during the week.
> For those ladies who own the blue puzzle bag, do you get a lot wear out of it?
> 
> Thanks xx


Blue! Getting another tan one will not fill any need since you already have 3 other brown ones!


----------



## Monique1004

ST4R* said:


> Hi Ladies, I need your help to decide the colourz I’ve been eyeing the puzzle bag for 6 months. I’m tossing between the 3 tones blue one and the classic tan in small size. Love the tan, the colour is so rich and looks so luxurious! But I already have 3 brown bags (hermes picotin, a staud bucket bag and chloe faye suede). I don’t have any blue bags and not sure if I will get bored of the blue, the tan one is more timeless!
> I love wearing colours, dont wear a lot of blacks, wear denims on the weekends, and more casual cooperate during the week.
> For those ladies who own the blue puzzle bag, do you get a lot wear out of it?
> 
> Thanks xx



Blue! You already have a few brown bags. If you wear jeans & casual a lot then you’ll get a lot of use out of the blue one.


----------



## eckw

ST4R* said:


> Hi Ladies, I need your help to decide the colourz I’ve been eyeing the puzzle bag for 6 months. I’m tossing between the 3 tones blue one and the classic tan in small size. Love the tan, the colour is so rich and looks so luxurious! But I already have 3 brown bags (hermes picotin, a staud bucket bag and chloe faye suede). I don’t have any blue bags and not sure if I will get bored of the blue, the tan one is more timeless!
> I love wearing colours, dont wear a lot of blacks, wear denims on the weekends, and more casual cooperate during the week.
> For those ladies who own the blue puzzle bag, do you get a lot wear out of it?
> 
> Thanks xx



I love the tan but if you already have three others, then I would go for the Puzzle in classic blue (not tricolour). Either the navy Puzzle (which I have and love!) or the stone blue one (also beautiful and quite versatile).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Go for the stone blue!
I have a tricolor blue, actually it’s 5 colors as the strap and top handle are black and the top flap is a navy blue but you can’t tell unless you look really closely. I have 2 puzzles, one red and one tricolor and I love them. Just bought a great Loewe braided leather strap and I can’t wait to try it. Here’s a pic of my tricolor blue. Goes with so much but the stone blue is great too.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

houseof99, did you find the cylinder Loewe? I looked and looked a while ago but couldn't find the one I saw again. Or maybe I mistook it for another bag.


----------



## houseof999

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> houseof99, did you find the cylinder Loewe? I looked and looked a while ago but couldn't find the one I saw again. Or maybe I mistook it for another bag.


No, I haven't found another one like it yet. I'm going to start looking at the resale places after my guests leave. I am going to email Loewe too but I'm sure my in laws will give me the side eye if they see me taking pics of my bag. Lol!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ST4R* said:


> Hi Ladies, I need your help to decide the colourz I’ve been eyeing the puzzle bag for 6 months. I’m tossing between the 3 tones blue one and the classic tan in small size. Love the tan, the colour is so rich and looks so luxurious! But I already have 3 brown bags (hermes picotin, a staud bucket bag and chloe faye suede). I don’t have any blue bags and not sure if I will get bored of the blue, the tan one is more timeless!
> I love wearing colours, dont wear a lot of blacks, wear denims on the weekends, and more casual cooperate during the week.
> For those ladies who own the blue puzzle bag, do you get a lot wear out of it?
> 
> Thanks xx


I don't own a Puzzle yet, am waiting for Loewe to make a berry red small one in all smooth leather 

Both these bags are lovely, I understand how it could be hard to choose. Two thoughts:
If you love tan bags, there is nothing wrong with buying one more. The bags you own are still very diverse stylewise. I think loving a bag and that it sparks joy for you is the most important when choosing a bag.

Having said that, I've always mainly had black bags and still do, but have made deliberate efforts to add more colours recently. I love red, pink and purple and now I have a purple bag, a pink one coming and am looking for two red bags. And a blue  These bags are like vitamin injections for me and perk me and my mostly black and denim outfits right up. I was surprised at how much I LOVE wearing my purple Balenciaga. I think as long as you buy a somewhat classic bag (the Puzzle seems to be one) it's safe timelesswise and uplifting to vary the colours. And as long as they're colours you love. Good luck!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Addicted to bags and SomethingGoodCanWork, have you had any problems with your Puzzle handle /strap edges peeling? Or difficultly getting into your Puzzle? Both issues have been raised on TPF and stopped me from ordeting one online. I don't have access to the bag so haven't seen or handled one IRL. Would appreciate your feedback. Thx!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MamaSleepy said:


> Addicted to bags and SomethingGoodCanWork, have you had any problems with your Puzzle handle /strap edges peeling? Or difficultly getting into your Puzzle? Both issues have been raised on TPF and stopped me from ordeting one online. I don't have access to the bag so haven't seen or handled one IRL. Would appreciate your feedback. Thx!


MamaSleepy, I don't yet have a Puzzle but *want* one, but I'm waiting for Loewe to make one in the perfect leather and red- for me. Yes, I'm a fussy buyer 
I'm also very interested in hearing from Puzzle owners about what you asked in your post.


----------



## Addicted to bags

MamaSleepy said:


> Addicted to bags and SomethingGoodCanWork, have you had any problems with your Puzzle handle /strap edges peeling? Or difficultly getting into your Puzzle? Both issues have been raised on TPF and stopped me from ordeting one online. I don't have access to the bag so haven't seen or handled one IRL. Would appreciate your feedback. Thx!


Hi MamaSleepy. I haven't had any problems with the handle or strap edges peeling. I've only owned them since March or April but I've worn the tricolor one multiple multiple times and the red one about 5-6 times. I love them both and feel they are very well made. What year were they having problems with the handle or straps? I would recommend this bag with high confidence and if the right color came out I might consider a third one.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I am not a fan of the Hammock, but the mini Hammock for Resort '19 looks very cute!!


----------



## Monique1004

Took my buttery soft knot bag to work today.


----------



## jax818

I broke my one year bag ban for this baby.  I love this bag so much!  It’s the perfect combination of buttery softness and structure.  Here is my medium tan puzzle bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jax818 said:


> I broke my one year bag ban for this baby.  I love this bag so much!  It’s the perfect combination of buttery softness and structure.  Here is my medium tan puzzle bag.
> View attachment 4084247


Now that was worth breaking a ban for!  It's gorgeous , congratulations!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> Took my buttery soft knot bag to work today.
> View attachment 4083903


I have this one too but in a coral. I love it! The leather is soooo soft and smooth almost like lambskin.


----------



## mona_danya

Just picked up this patchwork puzzle bag and loving it


----------



## Freak4Coach

mona_danya said:


> Just picked up this patchwork puzzle bag and loving it
> View attachment 4085820
> View attachment 4085821



I’ve been eyeing this one. It’s gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Hi everyone! I’ve been considering a Loewe for a long time. Having a hard time deciding which one lol Leaning towards the puzzle but also considering the Flaminco. Can someone tell me some good sites fur sales, please? Looks like Loewe does them for seasonal items. Any chance of finding the staple colors like black, blue, tan etc on sale anywhere? TIA!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been considering a Loewe for a long time. Having a hard time deciding which one lol Leaning towards the puzzle but also considering the Flaminco. Can someone tell me some good sites fur sales, please? Looks like Loewe does them for seasonal items. Any chance of finding the staple colors like black, blue, tan etc on sale anywhere? TIA!


I'm piggy-backing on your post bc I'm curious abt the Faminco. How tall is the actual purse compartment?  The given dimensions are usually bottom to the very top - including above the compartment. TIA


----------



## Omotesando_LA

I got the same bag today!! I'm so excited as I've been eyeing the hammock bag for awhile.  My local boutique has their big summer sale right now and the price was too good to pass up   I think i just "made" some money by waiting  



vink said:


> Hi,
> 
> A bit belated since I got this mid April, but better late than never, right? [emoji4]
> 
> Here’s my contribution, a medium hammock in midnight black. [emoji4]
> 
> The midnight body is the softest grain leather and the black handles are smooth. I really love the combo.
> 
> View attachment 4059331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059332


----------



## vink

Omotesando_LA said:


> I got the same bag today!! I'm so excited as I've been eyeing the hammock bag for awhile.  My local boutique has their big summer sale right now and the price was too good to pass up   I think i just "made" some money by waiting



Congrats! You’re so lucky you got it on sale! My local boutique didn’t even have this size and this combo. They only carry the puzzle and SLG. It’s such a small boutique I feel sorry for SA. I got this on my trip abroad and already save a lot on tax. It’s such an easy bag I love it so much! I hope you’ll love yours, too! [emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

mona_danya said:


> Just picked up this patchwork puzzle bag and loving it
> View attachment 4085820
> View attachment 4085821



OMG this is so gorgeous [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## yakusoku.af

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am not a fan of the Hammock, but the mini Hammock for Resort '19 looks very cute!!



Is there a release date for the mini? It’s so cute! I hope it comes in bright colors!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

yakusoku.af said:


> Is there a release date for the mini? It’s so cute! I hope it comes in bright colors!


I'm not sure, but I think resort collections come out in November! Which bums me out because I'm an American and might visit Europe in September and I want to shop the resort collections  I also saw it in all-tan, and I imagine if this bag does well they'll release it in lots of colors, but Loewe does have a tendency to discontinue unpopular bags.

A great article on Loewe's Resort 19 collection: https://www.vogue.com/article/loewe-david-wojnarowicz-collection


----------



## Addicted to bags

Here is a picture and mod shots of the Loewe strap I bought last week. The leather is buttery soft. I purchased mine from Nordstroms in store, I didn't see it online. I did see it online at Loewe and they have a blue one, a tan, an orange and a rainbow one. Mine has GHW.


----------



## livethelake

Addicted to bags said:


> Here is a picture and mod shots of the Loewe strap I bought last week. The leather is buttery soft. I purchased mine from Nordstroms in store, I didn't see it online. I did see it online at Loewe and they have a blue one, a tan, an orange and a rainbow one. Mine has GHW.


Love the strap, love the bag, love your entire look!


----------



## livethelake

I think I have called every retailer in the US who sells Loewe's bags on my manic search for a woven basket bag in tan.  It is totally sold out and I can't even find a reseller who has one.  Crazy.  Who knew it was going to be so hard to find one


----------



## houseof999

livethelake said:


> I think I have called every retailer in the US who sells Loewe's bags on my manic search for a woven basket bag in tan.  It is totally sold out and I can't even find a reseller who has one.  Crazy.  Who knew it was going to be so hard to find one


What about outside is US?


----------



## livethelake

houseof999 said:


> What about outside is US?


It's sold out worldwide online from what I have seen.  I have not made phone calls outside of the US


----------



## houseof999

livethelake said:


> It's sold out worldwide online from what I have seen.  I have not made phone calls outside of the US


Oh no! I'm sorry. Hopefully it turns up on resale sites!


----------



## livethelake

houseof999 said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry. Hopefully it turns up on resale sites!


I hope so too.  Thank you!


----------



## Tinkerbelly8888

Just brought this baby home


----------



## crazybagfan

I was thinking to get this bag. Been eyeing puzzle in medium size very long but can’t afford a full retail price. I come across this pre loved bag in excellent condition and very good price too (50% lower than retail price). However I’m not sure about this color. Will this color especially the beige panel difficult to maintain? Is this color look a bit old? Need advice pls to make up my mind [emoji16]


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Hello! To those of you who own the Gate bag--especially the small version--how do you like the bag? Is it hard to get into because of the design? How does it wear? 

I'm considering buying on in a couple of months so I'd love to get some feedback! TIA! 

Here's a picture of the bag I'm considering--small Gate (Light Caramel/Pecan):


----------



## 6efox

crazybagfan said:


> I was thinking to get this bag. Been eyeing puzzle in medium size very long but can’t afford a full retail price. I come across this pre loved bag in excellent condition and very good price too (50% lower than retail price). However I’m not sure about this color. Will this color especially the beige panel difficult to maintain? Is this color look a bit old? Need advice pls to make up my mind [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095209
> View attachment 4095210
> View attachment 4095211



Gorgeous!! Love it! Personally I don’t think it looks old at all and the beige colour shouldn’t be a problem unless you wear blue jeans with it..? I’m not sure if there’ll be a colour transfer issue with jeans but otherwise a gentle swipe should take care of most marks. I have a stone blue Amazona which is also quite a delicate colour but she’s doing just fine.


----------



## Karianne

My new beach bag


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Have you guys seen this fabulous lady's youtube vids, KarenBritChic? I just posted this in another thread and felt that this is where it needs to be.

She's hilarious and I understand how she feels about her bags completely. Here's she is, making a great comparison between the Puzzle in small and medium. And letting us know how she _really_ feels about them   I don't make youtube vids but this is more or less how my own thinking goes when confronted by a particularly gorgeous bag 
Enjoy!


----------



## vink

Karianne said:


> My new beach bag



Very lovely. I’m envious you girls who have access to all these fabulous sales and store with great stocks.


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Have you guys seen this fabulous lady's youtube vids, KarenBritChic? I just posted this in another thread and felt that this is where it needs to be.
> 
> She's hilarious and I understand how she feels about her bags completely. Here's she is, making a great comparison between the Puzzle in small and medium. And letting us know how she _really_ feels about them   I don't make youtube vids but this is more or less how my own thinking goes when confronted by a particularly gorgeous bag
> Enjoy!



I watch her regularly and she's a fun lady


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> I watch her regularly and she's a fun lady


Yes! I'm so inspired I feel like running out and buying Puzzles- right now!    Considering I've soured significantly off the pre-owned holy grail Bal market recently there might be more room for Loewe now. I'll PM you to keep on topic here.


----------



## alla.miss

I’ve been also eying a puzzle for a  long time now and hoping to get my hands on one soon! [emoji16]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Have you guys seen this fabulous lady's youtube vids, KarenBritChic? I just posted this in another thread and felt that this is where it needs to be.
> 
> She's hilarious and I understand how she feels about her bags completely. Here's she is, making a great comparison between the Puzzle in small and medium. And letting us know how she _really_ feels about them   I don't make youtube vids but this is more or less how my own thinking goes when confronted by a particularly gorgeous bag
> Enjoy!



I love Karen! In my opinion she is currently the most original youtuber out there. The rest kind of all have the same style. We have different body types so I don't follow a lot of her style, but I really appreciate her genuine love and enthusiasm and creativity with fashion!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love Karen! In my opinion she is currently the most original youtuber out there. The rest kind of all have the same style. We have different body types so I don't follow a lot of her style, but I really appreciate her genuine love and enthusiasm and creativity with fashion!


You expressed perfectly my thoughts about her!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Be careful if anyone is considering purchasing a puzzle bag on eBay!! There is a scam ring that I've been trying to thwart. They use different accounts all the time, but the 2 consistent things about this ring is that they have ZERO feedback under whatever account name they use and the bags are all priced around $500 dollars. It can be slightly under or over but that's the big tell. Almost every day I go on eBay and report each and every bag they sell as authentic.

I don't understand why eBay hasn't caught on as I've reported about 200ish so far. I am doing it manually, bag by bag. I've noticed they tried to stray into Hermes Evelynes and even a Lindy but they seemed to have stopped there. I also noticed some Lady Dior listings that fit their MO but I'm not an owner of any Diors so I've only reported the most obvious ones. So be careful of this scam ring ladies


----------



## alisonanna

Haha
I was just checking my Puzzle bag to see whether it has feet - it does and they still have the plastic on!  I have probably used it a handful of times that way -- oops -- I need to pay attention to detail!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Hey ladies
The Webster has a super sale on 2 different hammocks 
I decided not to purchase but thought someone here might want one


----------



## Addicted to bags

Who was looking for the woven basket bag? There are 2 sizes of a black version on the Loewe website. 
https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/bags/woven-buckle-basket-bag/321.02.U37-1100.html?cgid=w_bags


----------



## Monique1004

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Hello! To those of you who own the Gate bag--especially the small version--how do you like the bag? Is it hard to get into because of the design? How does it wear?
> 
> I'm considering buying on in a couple of months so I'd love to get some feedback! TIA!
> 
> Here's a picture of the bag I'm considering--small Gate (Light Caramel/Pecan):
> 
> View attachment 4096379



I have one & love it. I posted some pictures when I first got it. The body is structured & hard but the flap is soft. The flap just slide into the belt to close so it’s not complicated. I can’t talk about the wear since I haven’t taken it out much yet. I really love this bag especially the color that I got.


----------



## Monique1004

vink said:


> Do you think the Gate will become popular enough for them to bring it back?  I'm not ready to buy now,  but sure can next April.



I think the gate bag will stay. I heard it was a hit especially in Asian countries. They just uploaded whole bunch of new colors on their site.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Monique1004 said:


> I have one & love it. I posted some pictures when I first got it. The body is structured & hard but the flap is soft. The flap just slide into the belt to close so it’s not complicated. I can’t talk about the wear since I haven’t taken it out much yet. I really love this bag especially the color that I got.



Thanks for the reply and review! I am going to try to see it in person soon.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Does anyone know yet what Puzzle colours will be available for autumn/winter? I'm looonging and wishing for a bright berry red like the Balenciaga Rouge Vif or the current red Puzzle (see pic further down). But in all smooth smooth leather.

Please Loewe, please!

Bal colour Rouge Vif, (my utmost holy grail Bal City) pic https://hibeverly.wordpress.com/2006/09/28/balenciaga-rouge-vif-city/:


Current red Puzzle (pebbly) pic Loewe



Primary Red Puzzle from 2015(?), the smoother leather I want but not the right red. Maybe I'm wrong about this red? Haven't seen it irl, maybe it's not orangey leaning? pic Loewe


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

amanda630 said:


> Hello! I thought I'd post some pictures of my beautiful Loewe puzzle that arrived in the mail last week!
> It's in the small size, in "Primary red"
> 
> First impressions:
> - Stunning colour and the quality of the leather is incredible
> - The small size is perfect for my frame (I'm about 160cm); I tried on the original size in store, but it was way too big
> - I don't carry around very much with me and I can fit everything I need in a mini Givenchy pandora, so this size was great
> - Note that the opening is quite restricted/small (due to the top flap), so it's not the easiest bag to get things in and out of
> - The bag is surprisingly light which makes it comfortable to carry
> - I thought the logo stamp was going to be in gold to match the hardware, but it's actually white
> 
> And also thanks so much to the person who answered my query about where to find this bag online! I've only found two online stores that sell this particular colour and size, Harvey Nichols (which unfortunately does not ship the bag outside of the UK) and Selfridges (where I got mine from) - in case anyone is interested!
> 
> Overall, I love it! It was a huge splurge, but it's like no other bag out there on the market, and it's such a beautiful statement colour
> 
> View attachment 3506863
> View attachment 3506868
> View attachment 3506877


Do you still have this bag, amanda630? If you do, could you please share how it's held up and a little bit more about the red? A red Puzzle is high on my wish list but from some of the pics I've seen, the Primary Red looked a bit orangey, but yours doesn't at all. Do you feel it's a "true" red irl?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Oh Gods of Bags, look at this new lovely! It's like a piece of sun.

It's called Mango, I love mangos


----------



## DealHopper

hello, i need some advice. recently i bought a Loewe puzzle bag in red full with zipper. only to find out it is two years ago style. 
well it was 40% off..
would you keep it?
i got another loewe in colorblock  pastel pink/green/blue..
thank you!


----------



## peachylv

Does anyone on here have the Avenue crossbody?  I love the photos online on the Loewe website.


----------



## Monique1004

At a fishing derby with my little scout and loewe small gate saddle bag. Perfect bag for the occasion.


----------



## seton

Hammock in the wild


----------



## peachylv

seton said:


> Hammock in the wild
> 
> View attachment 4103901


I have never seen a Loewe purse in the wild, ever.  This is beautiful.  You are lucky to have a siting.


----------



## bagreedy

I've seen the puzzle bag many times but, none of the other bags! I'm eyeing the Missy bag, hammock bag and a elepanth coin purse. The hammock reminds me of the Lindy(which is a big fav of mine in H bags along with the halzan) but, has its own distinct style


----------



## alla.miss

My local store has this strawberry puzzle
The leather is so smooshy!
what do you think about the print?


----------



## minoxa33

alla.miss said:


> My local store has this strawberry puzzle
> The leather is so smooshy!
> what do you think about the print?
> 
> View attachment 4110690
> 
> View attachment 4110691



Reminds me of William Morris! Love his designs at the V&A, London!


----------



## alla.miss

minoxa33 said:


> Reminds me of William Morris! Love his designs at the V&A, London!



Just googled william morris and i think it’s indeed his painting (look up “strawberry thief”)

I like this puzzle a lot, would have purchased unless my terrible climate - rain, snow..

Would recommend this puzzle! Leather and print are [emoji1303]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> My local store has this strawberry puzzle
> The leather is so smooshy!
> what do you think about the print?
> 
> View attachment 4110690
> 
> View attachment 4110691


I like the print, but personally, I couldn't carry it off. For me, I prefer one bright colour per bag at a time  I'm also wondering if one wouldn't tire of the pattern after a while?


----------



## alla.miss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I like the print, but personally, I couldn't carry it off. For me, I prefer one bright colour per bag at a time  I'm also wondering if one wouldn't tire of the pattern after a while?



Agree about hard to pull off, but this exact print has a lot of blue in it, so for me personally it would be suitable, as I live in jeans. All in all very nice to the eye.
Ps also lacking a bright purse [emoji16]a red one especially


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> Agree about hard to pull off, but this exact print has a lot of blue in it, so for me personally it would be suitable, as I live in jeans. All in all very nice to the eye.
> Ps also lacking a bright purse [emoji16]a red one especially


Yes, a red bag, or two  I don't have one yet. The only two I want are either a Loewe Puzzle in smooth berry red leather or a Bal City in Rouge Vif red    No other red bags on my wish list for some time now.


----------



## alla.miss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, a red bag, or two  I don't have one yet. The only two I want are either a Loewe Puzzle in smooth berry red leather or a Bal City in Rouge Vif red    No other red bags on my wish list for some time now.



I tried the red puzzle [emoji16]

And liked it [emoji16]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> I tried the red puzzle [emoji16]
> 
> And liked it [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4110937


It's gorgeous, you look fabulous! This is the colour I'd love but I want it in the all smooth leather that many Puzzles have. Or is that all  smooth leather, it's the old model with feet and ring, isn't it? I thought this red only came in the new model withou feet? I need a bag close-up!


----------



## alla.miss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's gorgeous, you look fabulous! This is the colour I'd love but I want it in the all smooth leather that many Puzzles have. Or is that all  smooth leather, it's the old model with feet and ring, isn't it? I thought this red only came in the new model withou feet? I need a bag close-up!


Thanks  This is the puzzle from ss18 and it has grained leather on the bag and smooth leather on the strap and handle. The strap has white stitching so this is the new strap. All the puzzles I showed in the pics are medium size, because small didn't look good on me and it's too small for my needs. The mediums still have the D-ring and feet. The new smalls don't have feet.
Here is the stock photo from matches https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Loewe-Puzzle-leather-bag -1187155
The one thing that annoys me is that the leather on the strap and handle is shiny, which doesn't show in the pics. But I may live with this  Otherwise it's a deep saturated red.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Aha, it only looked small because of the angle. Funny, I would love if the whole bag was in the same smooth shiny leather as the strap and handle  Did you buy or are you planning to?


----------



## alla.miss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Aha, it only looked small because of the angle. Funny, I would love if the whole bag was in the same smooth shiny leather as the strap and handle  Did you buy or are you planning to?


I am trying to choose now something ONE 
Budget you know..
Waiting one week more when presale starts, if this one goes on sale I think I will buy it.
Otherwise I have my Balenciaga options which are not on sale


----------



## MamaSleepy

alla.miss said:


> I am trying to choose now something ONE
> Budget you know..
> Waiting one week more when presale starts, if this one goes on sale I think I will buy it.
> Otherwise I have my Balenciaga options which are not on sale


Are you referring to Nordstrom's presale?


----------



## alla.miss

MamaSleepy said:


> Are you referring to Nordstrom's presale?


I was referring to my local department store presale, I live in Russia.
I suppose sales in the US are now already ending. In Russia sales normally start later than in US and EU, in summer it's at the end of June - beginning of July.


----------



## MamaSleepy

alla.miss said:


> I was referring to my local department store presale, I live in Russia.
> I suppose sales in the US are now already ending. In Russia sales normally start later than in US and EU, in summer it's at the end of June - beginning of July.


I shouldn't have assumed you were American, sorry abt that. Your casual English is perfect! 
I can't believe I'm communicating with a real Russian, how fun. May I ask where in Russia you live? I'd like to look it up on a map.
Sorry for being such a Fan Girl but I'm genuinely intrigued. When I was young, I was told to be prepared for the day when Russian airplanes would bomb us. A terrible thing to tell a school child. To this day, on the rare occasion I hear an airplane with propellers (not a jet) overhead, I remember that warning.
 I mean no disrespect by my little story. My point is that the real people are so different from the newspaper headlines. 
пока


----------



## alla.miss

MamaSleepy said:


> I shouldn't have assumed you were American, sorry abt that. Your casual English is perfect!
> I can't believe I'm communicating with a real Russian, how fun. May I ask where in Russia you live? I'd like to look it up on a map.
> Sorry for being such a Fan Girl but I'm genuinely intrigued. When I was young, I was told to be prepared for the day when Russian airplanes would bomb us. A terrible thing to tell a school child. To this day, on the rare occasion I hear an airplane with propellers (not a jet) overhead, I remember that warning.
> I mean no disrespect by my little story. My point is that the real people are so different from the newspaper headlines.
> пока


Yes! We are real!  Russia is now hosting the World Football cup by the way.
I now live in a small village near a town that is 300km from Moscow. Used to live in Moscow, moved 5 years ago. Thinking now where we want to move again, as there is nothing happening in small towns, even though I like nature here.
Funny thing about airplanes, no abuse here. Just to let you know we are all normal people here  very welcoming and in our culture it is common to treat a guest with very best.
May I know which town/city you are from?


----------



## MamaSleepy

alla.miss said:


> Yes! We are real!  Russia is now hosting the World Football cup by the way.
> I now live in a small village near a town that is 300km from Moscow. Used to live in Moscow, moved 5 years ago. Thinking now where we want to move again, as there is nothing happening in small towns, even though I like nature here.
> Funny thing about airplanes, no abuse here. Just to let you know we are all normal people here  very welcoming and in our culture it is common to treat a guest with very best.
> May I know which town/city you are from?


I'm from Red Wing in the state of Minnesota.  It's where Red Wing Shoes are made, if you've ever heard of them. RW is south of the "Twin Cities" (Minneapolis & St Paul) where I drive to shop.

Minnesota borders Canada so seeing Canadians is pretty common. Esp. since we have the largest shopping mall in the USA - Mall of America (MOA) in the cities. Love Canadians. MN has over 10,000 lakes so many people head to their cabin over weekends.

RW is a small town on the Mississippi River, which is so pretty. My 2 cats and I will sit in the car and watch the boats, barges, and sea gulls. I attract the sea gulls by tossing old bread crumbs alongside the car - my cats really enjoy hanging their heads out the windows and dream of catching the noisy birds.

Now you know more than you wanted to know!  Have to dash outside to mow the lawn b4 it rains.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MamaSleepy and alla.miss, those were lovely and interesting posts. Mine is bit more silly but anyway 

My fascination with Russia started when I was a teen, after seeing a really, like _really_ good-looking Russian hockey-player on TV. I was coming in to the room to complain that my family were watching some boring hockey world championship again and just then this Russian hockey-player was being sent to the penalty box and there were _really_ good close-ups and I just shut up mid sentence, sat down and never missed an international championship hockey game ever again for years  I was very partial to Canada, the US and Sweden, too  Yep, hockey is a great game 

And then I learnt to be fascinated by the literature, films and general culture of Russia too. It was very illusive to us in the West. If I'd had the chance in school, I'd have learned Russian.


----------



## Monique1004

MamaSleepy said:


> View attachment 4111218
> View attachment 4111220
> 
> I'm from Red Wing in the state of Minnesota.  It's where Red Wing Shoes are made, if you've ever heard of them. RW is south of the "Twin Cities" (Minneapolis & St Paul) where I drive to shop.
> 
> Minnesota borders Canada so seeing Canadians is pretty common. Esp. since we have the largest shopping mall in the USA - Mall of America (MOA) in the cities. Love Canadians. MN has over 10,000 lakes so many people head to their cabin over weekends.
> 
> RW is a small town on the Mississippi River, which is so pretty. My 2 cats and I will sit in the car and watch the boats, barges, and sea gulls. I attract the sea gulls by tossing old bread crumbs alongside the car - my cats really enjoy hanging their heads out the windows and dream of catching the noisy birds.
> 
> Now you know more than you wanted to know!  Have to dash outside to mow the lawn b4 it rains.



Off the topic, but I love you cats! Gorgeous~


----------



## minoxa33

alla.miss said:


> Just googled william morris and i think it’s indeed his painting (look up “strawberry thief”)
> 
> I like this puzzle a lot, would have purchased unless my terrible climate - rain, snow..
> 
> Would recommend this puzzle! Leather and print are [emoji1303]



Ah, great! I own some kitchen towels, coasters and gift-wrap paper with WM designs. I love it but it could overwhelm. At the moment, I am just looking at Loewe bags for eye candy, do not own one. But I am learning Russian as DBF is a native speaker. I can tell you that it is pretty challenging [emoji4]


----------



## alla.miss

I am so excited by all the feedback! It keeps my hart warm when I know people don't think of Russia only as vodka, cold and bears. Actually I communicate a lot with people all over the world, but mostly on business.
Mamasleepy posted a wonderful narration, you are worth becoming a writer (or already work ?!)

SomethingGoodCanWork I do remember your hockey player story, it is not silly, rather special. Also it's never too late to start learning  It won't be easy, I promise!

minoxa33 you are learning Russian! wow! good luck with this!


----------



## vink

alla.miss said:


> I am so excited by all the feedback! It keeps my hart warm when I know people don't think of Russia only as vodka, cold and bears. Actually I communicate a lot with people all over the world, but mostly on business.
> Mamasleepy posted a wonderful narration, you are worth becoming a writer (or already work ?!)
> 
> SomethingGoodCanWork I do remember your hockey player story, it is not silly, rather special. Also it's never too late to start learning  It won't be easy, I promise!
> 
> minoxa33 you are learning Russian! wow! good luck with this!



You also have great museums! I went to Moscow and St. Petersburg years ago and never forget those museums we visited. I don’t recall the exact name of them all, but I like the one with real animal stuffed for people to see how they’re like in Moscow and another one with all the portrayed art very much. Also the way you rebuild the Palace after WW2. It’s amazing! And I like your local ice cream. [emoji4]


----------



## alla.miss

vink said:


> You also have great museums! I went to Moscow and St. Petersburg years ago and never forget those museums we visited. I don’t recall the exact name of them all, but I like the one with real animal stuffed for people to see how they’re like in Moscow and another one with all the portrayed art very much. Also the way you rebuild the Palace after WW2. It’s amazing! And I like your local ice cream. [emoji4]



That’s true! Although Saint-Petersburg and Moscow are like 2 different planets [emoji16] come visit again, Moscow has changed a lot in the past 5 years, Saint-Petersburg is same beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## vink

alla.miss said:


> That’s true! Although Saint-Petersburg and Moscow are like 2 different planets [emoji16] come visit again, Moscow has changed a lot in the past 5 years, Saint-Petersburg is same beautiful [emoji4]


I sure will.  [emoji4]

Sent from my CPH1801 using Tapatalk


----------



## alla.miss

If anyone interested Voo Berlin has a *large* tan puzzle on sale

https://www.vooberlin.com/women/new-in/5099/puzzle-large-bag


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wow, I enjoyed that international exchange. Our love of handbags can bring the whole world together 

On that handbag note, I Did It Again! (who sang that song btw? Britney?) 
I bought a new Loewe Flamenco bag from a season or so ago from a reseller. It has the white blocking in the front and is all black in the back. The interior is lined with a butter soft Carmel colored suede. It just arrived in the mail and I can't wait to try her out. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, I enjoyed that international exchange. Our love of handbags can bring the whole world together
> 
> On that handbag note, I Did It Again! (who sang that song btw? Britney?)
> I bought a new Loewe Flamenco bag from a season or so ago from a reseller. It has the white blocking in the front and is all black in the back. The interior is lined with a butter soft Carmel colored suede. It just arrived in the mail and I can't wait to try her out. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4115492
> View attachment 4115493


The leather looks like you want to reach out and touch the bag. I haven't seen a Flamenco irl but in pics they always look buttery soft. Congratulations, this is a beautiful and striking combination of white and black leather.


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The leather looks like you want to reach out and touch the bag. I haven't seen a Flamenco irl but in pics they always look buttery soft. Congratulations, this is a beautiful and striking combination of white and black leather.


Thank you SGCW! It is buttery soft, to the point you have to be careful when using because it's unstructed and so soft. But I love the design and versatility of it. You can adjust the strap to shoulder or cross body lengths.


----------



## vink

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, I enjoyed that international exchange. Our love of handbags can bring the whole world together [emoji2]
> 
> On that handbag note, I Did It Again! (who sang that song btw? Britney?)
> I bought a new Loewe Flamenco bag from a season or so ago from a reseller. It has the white blocking in the front and is all black in the back. The interior is lined with a butter soft Carmel colored suede. It just arrived in the mail and I can't wait to try her out. Thanks for letting me share [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 4115492
> View attachment 4115493


I love it! Congrats! 

Sent from my CPH1801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted to bags

vink said:


> I love it! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1801 using Tapatalk


Thanks vink!


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, I enjoyed that international exchange. Our love of handbags can bring the whole world together
> 
> On that handbag note, I Did It Again! (who sang that song btw? Britney?)
> I bought a new Loewe Flamenco bag from a season or so ago from a reseller. It has the white blocking in the front and is all black in the back. The interior is lined with a butter soft Carmel colored suede. It just arrived in the mail and I can't wait to try her out. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4115492
> View attachment 4115493



Congrats!!! I love this buttery softness & I'm sure you'll love it too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> Congrats!!! I love this buttery softness & I'm sure you'll love it too.


Thanks Monique. It's my 2nd Flamenco and I do love this bag style


----------



## bklner2014

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you SGCW! It is buttery soft, to the point you have to be careful when using because it's unstructed and so soft. But I love the design and versatility of it. You can adjust the strap to shoulder or cross body lengths.


Hi Addicted to bags, does this mean one shouldn't put a laptop in the bag to avoid sagging? I was thinking of getting a Flamenco this summer, but maybe not since for me the point of a tote is to carry around my laptop.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bklner2014 said:


> Hi Addicted to bags, does this mean one shouldn't put a laptop in the bag to avoid sagging? I was thinking of getting a Flamenco this summer, but maybe not since for me the point of a tote is to carry around my laptop.


Hi bkiner2014! Definitely do not put a laptop into this style (soft nappa calf leather) of Flamenco!!!

I have seen a different type of Flamenco style that looks much sturdier and perhaps can handle a laptop. It looks like this. https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/...tote-bag/321.56.T30-7889.html?cgid=w_flamenco. I have not seen this one IRL so cannot positively endorse it for laptops 

Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## bklner2014

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi bkiner2014! Definitely do not put a laptop into this style (soft nappa calf leather) of Flamenco!!!
> 
> I have seen a different type of Flamenco style that looks much sturdier and perhaps can handle a laptop. It looks like this. https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/...tote-bag/321.56.T30-7889.html?cgid=w_flamenco. I have not seen this one IRL so cannot positively endorse it for laptops
> 
> Good luck with your hunt!


Hi Addicted to bags, thanks for responding and for sharing the link! I'll try to visit the boutique and ask if this model can support laptops, but in truth I like the style you have better. That or perhaps finally pulling the trigger on an Amazona? 

Hope you enjoy your newest Flamenco! Love the black & white.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bklner2014 said:


> Hi Addicted to bags, thanks for responding and for sharing the link! I'll try to visit the boutique and ask if this model can support laptops, but in truth I like the style you have better. That or perhaps finally pulling the trigger on an Amazona?
> 
> Hope you enjoy your newest Flamenco! Love the black & white.


I think an Amazonia would look very sharp and professional for a laptop!


----------



## nvie

My first Loewe....love the leather straps....I can see some Loewe coming in the future [emoji16]


----------



## nvie

Karianne said:


> My new beach bag



You are lucky to purchase this in Black, it’s sold out in the three countries I’ve been looking for, London, Singapore and Hong Kong.


----------



## kskwok

lette said:


> I went into Saks today and was delightfully surprised to see a Loewe table with 3 small Puzzles. The tan & light blue ones are the newer version (no metal feet with narrower strap) but the black one was the older version with the wider strap & metal feet so I got to try both on. I can definitely see what hqt5009 is talking about regarding the one with feet being comparably heavier, and I'd agree that I still wouldn't call it a heavy bag at all. The wider strap felt nice indeed, but I think the current/narrower strap would be fine to wear for long as well, assuming that given the size of the bag, you're not stuffing it with a TON of items or really heavy items (I'm assuming that's how Loewe justified going with the narrower strap).
> 
> A couple of things I'd like to point out that haven't been mentioned yet:
> - The logo on the corner of the flap is thinner on the newer version than the previous. The design is same but the print is now thinner (sorry if I'm making it sound bad, it doesn't look bad). I don't know why they did this, but it was consistent on the newer bags, so if you see this, it's not fake.
> - I think some people with previous complaints about the Puzzle's zipper utility will enjoy this: I found the zipper on the newer Puzzles are smoother and run the whole length of zipper teeth fluidly and easily. I didn't have any trouble accessing the inside of the bag, it was easy peasy! To make sure of this, I not only compared it to the older Puzzle (it had a harder time and didn't open all the way initially- I tested several times) but I also checked the zippers on small Puzzles at Nordstrom as well and found them to be nice and smooth.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking about the small Puzzle! It's a lovely piece.


I recently purchased the small puzzle is sand color. Wanted the tan but I prefer the bag with GHW. Been eyeing this puzzle bag for months because of its design. Hopefully there will be no color transfers from jeans though!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kskwok

Addicted to bags said:


> I bought a Flamenco bag last year and this month I bought my first Puzzle bag in small from Nordstrom. Loved it so much I purchased a previously owned, brand new 2nd bag! I think I like the old style better because of the more comfortable strap. On the look out for my 3rd Puzzle bag. I've never loved a style well enough to own multiples of the same style!
> 
> View attachment 4037340
> View attachment 4037341


The puzzle bag is a good buy for you?[emoji846] i love the puzzle's design which is I think the reason why I have been wanting this. Sadly there is no more "feet" for the newer small designs.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted to bags

kskwok said:


> The puzzle bag is a good buy for you?[emoji846] i love the puzzle's design which is I think the reason why I have been wanting this. Sadly there is no more "feet" for the newer small designs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Absolutely! I do not have one iota of remorse like I have had with some other bags I have purchased.

I don't like the lack of feet on the "new" small design and don't understand Loewe's thinking on this. I always like my bags to have feet to protect the bottom but I would purchase a third one if the right color came along. It's understated and easy to carry, and it's a high quality bag  

Can you share a photo of you with your new Sand puzzle?


----------



## kskwok

Addicted to bags said:


> Absolutely! I do not have one iota of remorse like I have had with some other bags I have purchased.
> 
> I don't like the lack of feet on the "new" small design and don't understand Loewe's thinking on this. I always like my bags to have feet to protect the bottom but I would purchase a third one if the right color came along. It's understated and easy to carry, and it's a high quality bag [emoji2]
> 
> Can you share a photo of you with your new Sand puzzle?


Woohoo! Then I've made the right decision to (finally) get the small puzzle.[emoji847][emoji847] been contemplating a while since Loewe is not a common (?) Brand unlike the other brands. But I really loved the grained leather (similar to the grainy Pandoras).

And there are a few reviews about it. I loved Karenbritchick's reviews on  both the small and medium which I think was also a reason why I went with the small (I'm petite, only 5'1" in height). [emoji1]

I'll post the picture when I get the bag!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## seton

At Woodbury outlet 





Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Monique1004

Here’s 9 new colors of the gate bag!
https://www.loewe.com/dw/image/v2/B.../dw4c0217ae/GATE/Gate_gif_mobile.gif?sfrm=gif


----------



## livethelake

MamaSleepy said:


> Is there a vetted member for Loewe? I might need such help as well. (Fingers crossed)


I have the same question.  Or any paid service that is reputable with Loewe bags?


----------



## dzi

Always wanted to buy a hammock in denim , today SA called me to check out their latest denim hammock but ended i fell in love at first sight with this babe ... this is a medium and i find the starfish charm a perfect match [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

dzi said:


> Always wanted to buy a hammock in denim , today SA called me to check out their latest denim hammock but ended i fell in love at first sight with this babe ... this is a medium and i find the starfish charm a perfect match [emoji38]
> View attachment 4133774
> View attachment 4133775


Absolutely irrésistible!


----------



## houseof999

dzi said:


> Always wanted to buy a hammock in denim , today SA called me to check out their latest denim hammock but ended i fell in love at first sight with this babe ... this is a medium and i find the starfish charm a perfect match [emoji38]
> View attachment 4133774
> View attachment 4133775


Oh.my.god! I love the color combination of this bag! [emoji7] So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## vink

houseof999 said:


> Oh.my.god! I love the color combination of this bag! [emoji7] So beautiful! Congrats!



That charm is super cute!!!


----------



## Soonasu

Hey!

I'm thinking about picking up a XL Tan Puzzle as an everyday kind of bag.  I work in a casual environment and will mostly be using it to carry around some books and whatnot.  I already have a Frank Clegg Aiden duffle and am a guy.

My questions are:

1) Is it a suitable bag for a guy to carry around?

2) What's the staying power of the bag?  Granted menswear moves at a glacial Pace to women's trends, but I'd rather not look like a faux pas in five years.


----------



## vink

Soonasu said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up a XL Tan Puzzle as an everyday kind of bag.  I work in a casual environment and will mostly be using it to carry around some books and whatnot.  I already have a Frank Clegg Aiden duffle and am a guy.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1) Is it a suitable bag for a guy to carry around?
> 
> 2) What's the staying power of the bag?  Granted menswear moves at a glacial Pace to women's trends, but I'd rather not look like a faux pas in five years.



For the largest size, I think it’d look good on a guy and if you’re into architectural line, this bag will definitely be “in”.


----------



## Soonasu

vink said:


> For the largest size, I think it’d look good on a guy and if you’re into architectural line, this bag will definitely be “in”.



Thanks for the reply!

I personally like the lines and everything, but I'm afraid it'll go the route of the Bao bao and become overplayed/tacky in a few years, in which case its a giant waste.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Soonasu said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I personally like the lines and everything, but I'm afraid it'll go the route of the Bao bao and become overplayed/tacky in a few years, in which case its a giant waste.


I love the puzzle and have for many years! It's nice to see it hit cult status recently. To be honest, pretty much all bags go out of style and get tired, like the Chloe Faye and Gucci Dionysus. If you don't picture yourself wearing it long term, don't buy it! Like for me, I adore the Faye and would wear it even though its heyday is long gone, but for my style the Gucci Marmont would look out of place on me very fast. It's really up to whether you see it matching your wardrobe for a while!


----------



## Addicted to bags

dzi said:


> Always wanted to buy a hammock in denim , today SA called me to check out their latest denim hammock but ended i fell in love at first sight with this babe ... this is a medium and i find the starfish charm a perfect match [emoji38]
> View attachment 4133774
> View attachment 4133775


Just wanted to check, is the starfish charm in leather? I notice on their site some of them are in foam and it doesn't specify (at least that I saw) that the starfish is leather. Thanks for answering.


----------



## vink

Soonasu said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I personally like the lines and everything, but I'm afraid it'll go the route of the Bao bao and become overplayed/tacky in a few years, in which case its a giant waste.



I don’t think so. And actually, even now the Bao Bao still has some fans following them. Adidas even has a collection last year that, IMHO, is a blatantly copy of them. It’s just that the popularity isn’t as “hot” as it used to be.  But it sounds like you come from a very fashion conscious group, seriously, let me tell you the truth. In a group like that, everything will have a shelf live and that shelf live will be surprisingly shorter than in any other circle. Enjoy what you like. And I think this bag should last you longer than 5 years.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Hello!
New to this thread, with much admiration for the Amazona. For those of you who own an Amazona, do you find the zippers work smoothly when using the bag? Are the older bags more durable or better made than the current series?
Thank you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> Just wanted to check, is the starfish charm in leather? I notice on their site some of them are in foam and it doesn't specify (at least that I saw) that the starfish is leather. Thanks for answering.


Did you see this?
https://www.monnierfreres.com/com-e...d-Black-Calfskin-and-Brass-LOW009053-com.html


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Did you see this?
> https://www.monnierfreres.com/com-e...d-Black-Calfskin-and-Brass-LOW009053-com.html


That's a great price! I was thinking about getting the starfish but wish the hardware was silver but at this price maybe I'll get her anyway. Thanks for sharing SGCW!


----------



## DK01

Hi can anyone please help me to authenticate this bag
I got it from a reseller..
Appreciate your help..

Thank youu!!


----------



## Antigone

Saw the beige (or tan?) puzzle bag in the wild for the first time and I almost gasped - it was breathtaking.


----------



## elinda

Bought the small puzzle bag in tan colour yesterday and carried it today; I love it!
I’ve been thinking about it for a few months and saved up money to buy, but unexpectedly my husband loved it so much too when he saw it and heard SA talk about brand and leather that he bought it for me as a gift !
Didn’t take any photos yet, as we are on holiday and schedule is a bit hectic but will try tomorrow when I take it out for dinner


----------



## elinda

My new small puzzle bag!


----------



## Soonasu

Need an opinion!

Decided to get an XL on the second hand market.  Any tips for identifying fakes, beyond the obvious "check the sanity of the date code", "make sure the lining is herringbone and correct", "make sure the hardware is engraved", and "check the stitch work"?  My two options are:



Spoiler










Solid Marine with white logo or

https://www.fwrd.com/product-loewe-xl-puzzle-bag-in-indigo-marine-black/LOEW-MY25/

The exact bag available at that link.

[\spoiler]

Any thoughts?


----------



## supersleec

Hi everyone,

So after a year of lusting over the small puzzle, I finally bit the bullet. They had the coral in the old style small (with feet, thicker strap, etc) and this mango yellow in the new style. I tried on both a month ago and at first, I was set on the coral but mostly because I wanted the old style. My friends and boyfriend all loved the yellow (the SA too!) and after looking at it a few more times, it grew on me. I thought the yellow was more seasonal (summer, spring) whereas the coral can be year round.. but when I tried it with my coats (mostly grey and black) I feel like the yellow is such a nice pop of colour! I don’t have any yellow in my wardrobe, I dress very casually and neutral. Anyway, long story short, I bought it but haven’t used it yet because I’m not sure if I should keep it since I can’t wear it to work (I work in a corporate environment where a yellow purse may be a little loud..). Do you think I should keep it or exchange for a neutral colour? I really love this bag and colour but I’m not sure if I’ll get the cost per wear because it’s my most expensive bag at $3k.. 

Please help! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## peachylv

supersleec said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So after a year of lusting over the small puzzle, I finally bit the bullet. They had the coral in the old style small (with feet, thicker strap, etc) and this mango yellow in the new style. I tried on both a month ago and at first, I was set on the coral but mostly because I wanted the old style. My friends and boyfriend all loved the yellow (the SA too!) and after looking at it a few more times, it grew on me. I thought the yellow was more seasonal (summer, spring) whereas the coral can be year round.. but when I tried it with my coats (mostly grey and black) I feel like the yellow is such a nice pop of colour! I don’t have any yellow in my wardrobe, I dress very casually and neutral. Anyway, long story short, I bought it but haven’t used it yet because I’m not sure if I should keep it since I can’t wear it to work (I work in a corporate environment where a yellow purse may be a little loud..). Do you think I should keep it or exchange for a neutral colour? I really love this bag and colour but I’m not sure if I’ll get the cost per wear because it’s my most expensive bag at $3k..
> 
> Please help! Thank you in advance!!


I think the yellow is lovely!  You should keep it because you like the color.  When I was in the workforce, people only saw my bag if they happened to be walking into work or leaving work at the same time.


----------



## supersleec

Does anyone think I should’ve picked coral instead of yellow? Lol sorry for being so long winded!


----------



## MamaSleepy

peachylv said:


> I think the yellow is lovely!  You should keep it because you like the color.  When I was in the workforce, people only saw my bag if they happened to be walking into work or leaving work at the same time.


IMO the coral is just as much a pop of color as the yellow. I love them both! Either ought to be fine in a corp. office environment. They're not full of embellishments, metallic, etc. Just nice leather bags. Good investments.


----------



## MamaSleepy

supersleec said:


> Does anyone think I should’ve picked coral instead of yellow? Lol sorry for being so long winded!


I think the yellow took your fancy, didn't it?


----------



## supersleec

MamaSleepy said:


> I think the yellow took your fancy, didn't it?


Yeah it did. But I’m worried it’s not as versatile as coral!


----------



## supersleec

peachylv said:


> I think the yellow is lovely!  You should keep it because you like the color.  When I was in the workforce, people only saw my bag if they happened to be walking into work or leaving work at the same time.





MamaSleepy said:


> IMO the coral is just as much a pop of color as the yellow. I love them both! Either ought to be fine in a corp. office environment. They're not full of embellishments, metallic, etc. Just nice leather bags. Good investments.



Thank you both for your help and advice! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Soonasu said:


> Need an opinion!
> 
> Decided to get an XL on the second hand market.  Any tips for identifying fakes, beyond the obvious "check the sanity of the date code", "make sure the lining is herringbone and correct", "make sure the hardware is engraved", and "check the stitch work"?  My two options are:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid Marine with white logo or
> 
> https://www.fwrd.com/product-loewe-xl-puzzle-bag-in-indigo-marine-black/LOEW-MY25/
> 
> The exact bag available at that link.
> 
> [\spoiler]
> 
> Any thoughts?


I prefer the solid marine but I like plainer bags. I think they go with more things. And, I don't tire of them as easily or worry abt them becoming dated. But that's just me. Good luck!


----------



## MamaSleepy

supersleec said:


> Yeah it did. But I’m worried it’s not as versatile as coral!


That would really depend upon your wardrobe? 
Either can be worn year around, it really depends upon how you style it. Perhaps you ought to Google winter wardrobe color combinations for both colors for guidance / inspiration?  Or, if the bags are located at a dept store, ask for a personal shopper for advice. Or, walk around the women's clothes with the bags. I'm sure an SA will be helping you (under the guise of helping but also to keep an eye on the bags. Lol).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

supersleec said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So after a year of lusting over the small puzzle, I finally bit the bullet. They had the coral in the old style small (with feet, thicker strap, etc) and this mango yellow in the new style. I tried on both a month ago and at first, I was set on the coral but mostly because I wanted the old style. My friends and boyfriend all loved the yellow (the SA too!) and after looking at it a few more times, it grew on me. I thought the yellow was more seasonal (summer, spring) whereas the coral can be year round.. but when I tried it with my coats (mostly grey and black) I feel like the yellow is such a nice pop of colour! I don’t have any yellow in my wardrobe, I dress very casually and neutral. Anyway, long story short, I bought it but haven’t used it yet because I’m not sure if I should keep it since I can’t wear it to work (I work in a corporate environment where a yellow purse may be a little loud..). Do you think I should keep it or exchange for a neutral colour? I really love this bag and colour but I’m not sure if I’ll get the cost per wear because it’s my most expensive bag at $3k..
> 
> Please help! Thank you in advance!!



They're both gorgeous! My favourite is the yellow, but that's my taste. Corporate environment aside, which one makes you the happiest?


----------



## MamaSleepy

supersleec said:


> Does anyone think I should’ve picked coral instead of yellow? Lol sorry for being so long winded!


On my phone screen the yellow is not a bright daisy yellow but a touch more marigold yellow. Good for all seasons.


----------



## supersleec

MamaSleepy said:


> On my phone screen the yellow is not a bright daisy yellow but a touch more marigold yellow. Good for all seasons.


It’s a bright mustard (they call it mango) yellow. The second photo beside the coral one is most true to colour. Thank you SO much for all your input! I do love this colour and 3 of the the SAs there all chose yellow too lol.


----------



## supersleec

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> They're both gorgeous! My favourite is the yellow, but that's my taste. Corporate environment aside, which one makes you the happiest?


Yellow!! Lol


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

supersleec said:


> Yellow!! Lol




Edit to add: Do you know about the Konmari method? Have you tried holding each bag to your heart and see how it feels? Does it spark joy? It sounds silly and the SAs at the store might look at you funny  and it doesn't always work but I find it very effective. Just the fact that we want to hold a bag to our heart says a lot about how we feel about the bag


----------



## sonicxml

Soonasu said:


> Need an opinion!
> 
> Decided to get an XL on the second hand market.  Any tips for identifying fakes, beyond the obvious "check the sanity of the date code", "make sure the lining is herringbone and correct", "make sure the hardware is engraved", and "check the stitch work"?  My two options are:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid Marine with white logo or
> 
> https://www.fwrd.com/product-loewe-xl-puzzle-bag-in-indigo-marine-black/LOEW-MY25/
> 
> The exact bag available at that link.
> 
> [\spoiler]
> 
> Any thoughts?



There is a black one on sale on tjmaxx website if you are interested:

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...d=NS1003537&pos=1:3&N=3951437597+3258590146+0


----------



## Piinktulip

Anyone owns the Hammock bag ? What are your thoughts on it? I’m debating whether to get one in solid color. ( blue or black). What are the pros & cons in your opinion? 
TIA !!!


----------



## dyyong

dzi said:


> Always wanted to buy a hammock in denim , today SA called me to check out their latest denim hammock but ended i fell in love at first sight with this babe ... this is a medium and i find the starfish charm a perfect match [emoji38]
> View attachment 4133774
> View attachment 4133775



GORGEOUS!


----------



## kskwok

supersleec said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So after a year of lusting over the small puzzle, I finally bit the bullet. They had the coral in the old style small (with feet, thicker strap, etc) and this mango yellow in the new style. I tried on both a month ago and at first, I was set on the coral but mostly because I wanted the old style. My friends and boyfriend all loved the yellow (the SA too!) and after looking at it a few more times, it grew on me. I thought the yellow was more seasonal (summer, spring) whereas the coral can be year round.. but when I tried it with my coats (mostly grey and black) I feel like the yellow is such a nice pop of colour! I don’t have any yellow in my wardrobe, I dress very casually and neutral. Anyway, long story short, I bought it but haven’t used it yet because I’m not sure if I should keep it since I can’t wear it to work (I work in a corporate environment where a yellow purse may be a little loud..). Do you think I should keep it or exchange for a neutral colour? I really love this bag and colour but I’m not sure if I’ll get the cost per wear because it’s my most expensive bag at $3k..
> 
> Please help! Thank you in advance!!


Keep!!! This is a nice shade of yellow (in my opinion). If only I don't have a yellow bag, I would get this shade. (Recently got the Sand color).[emoji6]


----------



## Havanese 28

Does anyone have the Gate bag?  I am really drawn to it right now, for some reason, and I was wondering if how much it can hold, if it’s versatile...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Someone got one a few pages back. Have you gone thru the past 10 or so pages?


----------



## Havanese 28

Addicted to bags said:


> Someone got one a few pages back. Have you gone thru the past 10 or so pages?


No, but I will.  Thank you!  This is my first time on the Loewe forum.  I’m very much interested to getting a Gate.


----------



## crazybagfan

Finally I bought my first puzzle bag. I have been searching a right one from Preloved market and here she is [emoji16]


----------



## Addicted to bags

crazybagfan said:


> Finally I bought my first puzzle bag. I have been searching a right one from Preloved market and here she is [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163448
> View attachment 4163449


Beautiful and you got the wider strap which I prefer


----------



## Addicted to bags

Havanese 28 said:


> No, but I will.  Thank you!  This is my first time on the Loewe forum.  I’m very much interested to getting a Gate.


Good luck on getting your Gate bag, don't forget to debut it here


----------



## crazybagfan

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful and you got the wider strap which I prefer



Oh? I’m not aware the strap difference. This is Preloved bag at good condition. Is wider strap latest season or old style?


----------



## Addicted to bags

crazybagfan said:


> Oh? I’m not aware the strap difference. This is Preloved bag at good condition. Is wider strap latest season or old style?


Last season if your bag is a small size. If it's a medium size then it could be this season. It's only wider at the top, and it enables you to carry the bag in multiple ways. But I find it more comfortable and wish Loewe hadn't discontinued it on this season's small bags.


----------



## MamaSleepy

crazybagfan said:


> Finally I bought my first puzzle bag. I have been searching a right one from Preloved market and here she is [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163448
> View attachment 4163449


Oh, I'm so very jealous of your gorgeous bag! Beautiful blue color. Would you be willing to share where you found it? tia


----------



## crazybagfan

Addicted to bags said:


> Last season if your bag is a small size. If it's a medium size then it could be this season. It's only wider at the top, and it enables you to carry the bag in multiple ways. But I find it more comfortable and wish Loewe hadn't discontinued it on this season's small bags.



Mine is medium size. Ya I found the strap very comfortable staying on my shoulder. I like it!


----------



## crazybagfan

MamaSleepy said:


> Oh, I'm so very jealous of your gorgeous bag! Beautiful blue color. Would you be willing to share where you found it? tia



I was doubt about this color initially because I normally go for safe darker color. But puzzle design look better at lighter color. I’m from Malaysia and I found this bag at Carousell. The condition is excellent and the seller is trustable.


----------



## MamaSleepy

crazybagfan said:


> I was doubt about this color initially because I normally go for safe darker color. But puzzle design look better at lighter color. I’m from Malaysia and I found this bag at Carousell. The condition is excellent and the seller is trustable.


Thanks!


----------



## 2cello

Hi everyone,

I am looking for a blue kind of edgy everyday bag and the Loewe Puzzle medium in stone and YSL Niki large in navy are on my list.  Does anyone have any thoughts on the two?   I'd be okay with either one really but leaning toward the puzzle a bit more.  I think I might get tired of the distressed leather.

Thank you!


----------



## Hdream

I’m thinking about this color, please help[emoji1317] or should I get a Tan? Really don’t know.


----------



## houseof999

Found this beautiful red silk scarf recently.


----------



## obscurity7

Hdream said:


> View attachment 4166113
> 
> I’m thinking about this color, please help[emoji1317] or should I get a Tan? Really don’t know.


Tan is much more common, whereas I haven't seen the grey out and about.  If you want something different (slightly edgy) go grey.


----------



## Hdream

obscurity7 said:


> Tan is much more common, whereas I haven't seen the grey out and about.  If you want something different (slightly edgy) go grey.



Thank you keep you guys posted!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Hdream said:


> Thank you keep you guys posted!


I couldn't choose either, both are lovely. Good luck and yes, keep us posted  This thread is one of my favourites, love when there are new posts/mod pics!


----------



## Hdream

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I couldn't choose either, both are lovely. Good luck and yes, keep us posted  This thread is one of my favourites, love when there are new posts/mod pics!



Monday going to try again! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I took photos with small and medium in Tan, want to take photos compared with grey.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hdream said:


> View attachment 4166113
> 
> I’m thinking about this color, please help[emoji1317] or should I get a Tan? Really don’t know.


I really like this gray but haven't seen it IRL. I'm trying to stay away from black nowadays so gray is my new black


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Hdream said:


> Monday going to try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167663
> 
> I took photos with small and medium in Tan, want to take photos compared with grey.


Tough choice to make! Can you take both?!  You'll look fabulous with either one  What a great design this is and it flatters all kinds of different styles from jeans and tee to more dressed up.

Btw, I'm impatiently waiting for Loewe to make a Puzzle in a darker strawberry red and all smooth leather. Hopefully one day soon...


----------



## eckw

Hdream said:


> Monday going to try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167663
> 
> I took photos with small and medium in Tan, want to take photos compared with grey.



I prefer the medium on you but you can’t go wrong with both! I think if you plan to crossbody a lot, then maybe the small? But the medium is easier to get things in and out and I prefer it for shoulder carry/hand carry and backpack options.


----------



## alla.miss

Addicted to bags said:


> I really like this gray but haven't seen it IRL. I'm trying to stay away from black nowadays so gray is my new black



Same here, and tired of black bags. Gray is a great alternative and all year round color. Haven’t seen this gray irl but have much hopes for it. 
But as I already have a gray bag, but no red, i might be selecting a red one


----------



## alla.miss

Btw I don’t like this season “tan” in grain leather because it is of a mustardy shade. But i do like the original tan in smooth leather, because it’s such a good neutral to me.


----------



## Hdream

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Tough choice to make! Can you take both?!  You'll look fabulous with either one  What a great design this is and it flatters all kinds of different styles from jeans and tee to more dressed up.
> 
> Btw, I'm impatiently waiting for Loewe to make a Puzzle in a darker strawberry red and all smooth leather. Hopefully one day soon...



Can’t take both [emoji23][emoji85], wish Loewe make grey in small size with feet. That would be a dream combination [emoji257]


----------



## Hdream

alla.miss said:


> Btw I don’t like this season “tan” in grain leather because it is of a mustardy shade. But i do like the original tan in smooth leather, because it’s such a good neutral to me.



Same here. That’s why I’m on fence, I really want to get color and leather combination that make my heart [emoji176]. I don’t mind waiting.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Hdream said:


> Can’t take both [emoji23][emoji85], wish Loewe make grey in small size with feet. That would be a dream combination [emoji257]


I think feet could be added by a good repair store?


----------



## alla.miss

Hdream said:


> Same here. That’s why I’m on fence, I really want to get color and leather combination that make my heart [emoji176]. I don’t mind waiting.


For me personally feet are not an issue. About the size, don't know how tall you are but both sizes look good on you. It depends how you personally would use the bag, what you prefer to carry, etc. After I tried on I decided for myself I would buy only the medium, because it fits more, and I don't use smaller bags often, also not a fan of large ones.
And I have been carrying my gray bag all year round, grabbed it again and again for the past one year, because it's great for any season and fits all of my outfits (mostly neutrals, a lot of grey, blues and a lot of denim). So definitely loving the new season gray puzzle in grained leather, but need to see irl. 
Good luck deciding!


----------



## Hdream

MamaSleepy said:


> I think feet could be added by a good repair store?



Oh no, I want it to be original


----------



## Hdream

alla.miss said:


> For me personally feet are not an issue. About the size, don't know how tall you are but both sizes look good on you. It depends how you personally would use the bag, what you prefer to carry, etc. After I tried on I decided for myself I would buy only the medium, because it fits more, and I don't use smaller bags often, also not a fan of large ones.
> And I have been carrying my gray bag all year round, grabbed it again and again for the past one year, because it's great for any season and fits all of my outfits (mostly neutrals, a lot of grey, blues and a lot of denim). So definitely loving the new season gray puzzle in grained leather, but need to see irl.
> Good luck deciding!



Great advice thank you [emoji1317] I’m 168, my Friend said small looks a bit childish on me, I don’t like big bags too, I have Celine belt in micro, that’s a good size on me, also I have mini Celine and I almost never use it, too big and impractical and heavy. I’m leaning toward medium puzzle, and I think grey is the way to go, I need a bag for a cold season, can be hand held [emoji736], cross body [emoji736], durable [emoji736], fashionable [emoji736], not cost a fortune [emoji736] I love Celine but nothing make my heart skip, only Celine micro, but almost at 4100 can $ put myself to buy it.


----------



## crazybagfan

2cello said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a blue kind of edgy everyday bag and the Loewe Puzzle medium in stone and YSL Niki large in navy are on my list.  Does anyone have any thoughts on the two?   I'd be okay with either one really but leaning toward the puzzle a bit more.  I think I might get tired of the distressed leather.
> 
> Thank you!



I have both and just bought both recently together. My medium puzzle is stone blue and I bought it Preloved. My ysl niki is Navy color but medium size. I feel that puzzle design is very unique where niki a bit like a Chanel flap to me. But niki easier to access the bag than puzzle. Also puzzle more structured than niki. I know I’m not any help here but both serve me different purpose and I love both [emoji16]


----------



## momoc

Just saw these up for pre order on Nordstrom and kind of interested but I need to find their dimensions to help me decide. I actually couldn’t find them on the official website for Loewe, does anyone have more info? Thanks a lot


----------



## bootsandbags

momoc said:


> Just saw these up for pre order on Nordstrom and kind of interested but I need to find their dimensions to help me decide. I actually couldn’t find them on the official website for Loewe, does anyone have more info? Thanks a lot
> 
> View attachment 4175561



Saks has the dimensions on their site


----------



## auntynat

Hi, just bought this on a trip to Hong Kong. I thought it was completely sold out and then wandered into the  central store and it had arrived that day! First super casual bag in a while and I cannot wait to use it - it’s winter in Sydney where I live...


----------



## 2cello

What a fun bag.  Both of them!


----------



## vink

auntynat said:


> Hi, just bought this on a trip to Hong Kong. I thought it was completely sold out and then wandered into the  central store and it had arrived that day! First super casual bag in a while and I cannot wait to use it - it’s winter in Sydney where I live...



Oh.. I love Loewe boutique in Hong Kong. Their SAs are one of the best! And your bag is super cute, too!


----------



## Pawaree Chaipatiyut

Greetings! Am new to TPF and this particular forum. Have been thinking of getting a Hammock Bag. Can anyone share their experiences with this particular model; and also any other relevant advice before taking the plunge. Thank you!


----------



## seton

At Woodbury


----------



## Addicted to bags

seton said:


> At Woodbury
> View attachment 4181676
> View attachment 4181677
> View attachment 4181678
> View attachment 4181679
> View attachment 4181680
> View attachment 4181681


Oh that polka dot puzzle is calling my name, lol


----------



## Pradagal

seton said:


> At Woodbury
> View attachment 4181676
> View attachment 4181677
> View attachment 4181678
> View attachment 4181679
> View attachment 4181680
> View attachment 4181681


These are beautiful!  How much do the puzzle bags go for at the outlet?  Can anyone tell me if Puzzle Bags ever go on sale at the regular boutiques or department stores?  TIA


----------



## Addicted to bags

seton said:


> At Woodbury
> View attachment 4181676
> View attachment 4181677
> View attachment 4181678
> View attachment 4181679
> View attachment 4181680
> View attachment 4181681


What goodies did you get?


----------



## seton

Addicted to bags said:


> What goodies did you get?



I didnt get anything there. The only thing I saw there that was me was a wallet and it was still $600 outlet price. I got some clothes at MaxMara tho.


----------



## starkfan

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that polka dot puzzle is calling my name, lol


That bag is awesome! I recently bought the bag strap in the polka dot design from the end of season sales, and the incredible part is that those polka dots are actually separate pieces of leather (ie leather marquetry)! It's very cool, as I otherwise originally thought that these designs were just printed or painted on... I stumbled upon the realisation a few months ago when watching some of Loewe's videos on their Youtube channel, and found out that it was leather marquetry instead


----------



## Addicted to bags

starkfan said:


> That bag is awesome! I recently bought the bag strap in the polka dot design from the end of season sales, and the incredible part is that those polka dots are actually separate pieces of leather (ie leather marquetry)! It's very cool, as I otherwise originally thought that these designs were just printed or painted on... I stumbled upon the realisation a few months ago when watching some of Loewe's videos on their Youtube channel, and found out that it was leather marquetry instead


I saw the same strap you have on the Loewe thread yesterday as I was trying to scope out the polka dots, hehe. I was thinking if I had a simple black puzzle I could buy the polka dot strap


----------



## starkfan

Addicted to bags said:


> I saw the same strap you have on the Loewe thread yesterday as I was trying to scope out the polka dots, hehe. I was thinking if I had a simple black puzzle I could buy the polka dot strap


It would look amazing with that! The colourway I got for my strap was the tan strap with black polka dots, and it is surprisingly versatile with a number of colours in my collection. I don't have a black Puzzle (my only Loewe bag is a blue multicolour Puzzle, which sadly doesn't match with my strap!), but I did pair my polka dot strap with a black Le Pliage Neo recently, and the strap is a standout in that pairing!


----------



## Addicted to bags

starkfan said:


> It would look amazing with that! The colourway I got for my strap was the tan strap with black polka dots, and it is surprisingly versatile with a number of colours in my collection. I don't have a black Puzzle (my only Loewe bag is a blue multicolour Puzzle, which sadly doesn't match with my strap!), but I did pair my polka dot strap with a black Le Pliage Neo recently, and the strap is a standout in that pairing!


Sounds wonderful! May we see a picture of the two together? Pretty please?


----------



## starkfan

Addicted to bags said:


> Sounds wonderful! May we see a picture of the two together? Pretty please?


Sure thing! I'll snap a pic over the weekend and will post it here  (I'm normally able to get decent daylight lighting only during weekends; during weekdays, the indoor lighting in my house alone isn't the best for taking decent pics of my bags!)


----------



## thegreeneyes

I want to pull the trigger on a medium Puzzle soon and found this older one on Barney's site but it's sold out. Absolutely love the color,  white stitching, and gold hardware! Any idea if I can find it elsewhere? https://www.barneys.com/product/loewe--22puzzle-22-shoulder-bag-504640703.html

Also trying to comb through this thread about the differences between the old and new Puzzle (medium size only). Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## starkfan

Addicted to bags said:


> Sounds wonderful! May we see a picture of the two together? Pretty please?


As promised, here are pics of my tan polka dots strap with my black Longchamp Le Pliage Neo! Taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and fluorescent white lighting, so pics generally appear somewhat brighter than IRL, but it generally looks fairly colour accurate in tone on my screens...



I'm not one who cares much for avoiding matching blacks with browns/tans etc, as you can clearly see, so I do think the combination is pretty cute! The hardwares also don't match (LP Neo has silver hardware, while the strap has gold), but this isn't something I mind too much, especially since the hardware on both are fairly minimal (the LP Neo's zipper is chunky black plastic).


----------



## Addicted to bags

starkfan said:


> As promised, here are pics of my tan polka dots strap with my black Longchamp Le Pliage Neo! Taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and fluorescent white lighting, so pics generally appear somewhat brighter than IRL, but it generally looks fairly colour accurate in tone on my screens...
> View attachment 4188570
> View attachment 4188571
> 
> I'm not one who cares much for avoiding matching blacks with browns/tans etc, as you can clearly see, so I do think the combination is pretty cute! The hardwares also don't match (LP Neo has silver hardware, while the strap has gold), but this isn't something I mind too much, especially since the hardware on both are fairly minimal (the LP Neo's zipper is chunky black plastic).


OH THAT IS TOO CUTE!! I  polka dots, always have for some reason. Wear and and enjoy in good health and thanks for posting pics. I'm gonna look into buying the strap. I think on Loewe's thread, their strap is black with white polka dots.


----------



## jennlt

livethelake said:


> I think I have called every retailer in the US who sells Loewe's bags on my manic search for a woven basket bag in tan.  It is totally sold out and I can't even find a reseller who has one.  Crazy.  Who knew it was going to be so hard to find one



I'm not sure if you're still looking for this bag but it's available this morning at Saks.com. They are having triple points online today and the MPA is available this week, too.


----------



## livethelake

jennlt said:


> I'm not sure if you're still looking for this bag but it's available this morning at Saks.com. They are having triple points online today and the MPA is available this week, too.
> View attachment 4188589


you are such a sweetheart!  I was able to get one about 2 weeks ago thru Loewe.  I received a Back in Stock email and bought it immediately.  It sold out immediately again and I think was removed from Loewe.com.  

If anyone is considering the bag, just buy it!  I am totally loving it.  The shoulder strap makes it very wearable.  The strap clips inside the bag and keeps the look hardware free.  And the strap can be hidden very easily inside the bag for a clean look when carrying the bag by the handles.


----------



## starkfan

Addicted to bags said:


> OH THAT IS TOO CUTE!! I  polka dots, always have for some reason. Wear and and enjoy in good health and thanks for posting pics. I'm gonna look into buying the strap. I think on Loewe's thread, their strap is black with white polka dots.


Thanks, @Addicted to bags!  Glad the pics helped!  I got mine off of Matchesfashion.com, and it looks like they still have this combination in stock  https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Loewe-Polka-dot-leather-bag-strap-1168821

Edited to add: I just found the black and white dots one on the Loewe site -- that one's also super cute!  Mine was definitely from a past season, hence the discounted price on Matchesfashion.com, while it looks like the black and white one is a current season piece. (I'm glad to see they're making this in more combinations though!)

The black and white one would definitely be a lot more versatile, especially if you have a variety of colours in your bag collection -- when I bought mine, the choice was between the tan/black combination and the black/red combination (red dots on black strap), and I ultimately chose the tan/black because it seemed like it would go with a slightly wider range of colours than black/red. I've added a pic of another combination I tried recently -- with my Balenciaga Orange Brulee City (a darker burnt orange that almost looks more like a cognac IRL -- it definitely appears brighter than IRL in the pic due to the natural lighting!) -- maybe not the _best_ combination, but I kinda thought it works enough to try!


----------



## Addicted to bags

livethelake said:


> you are such a sweetheart!  I was able to get one about 2 weeks ago thru Loewe.  I received a Back in Stock email and bought it immediately.  It sold out immediately again and I think was removed from Loewe.com.
> 
> If anyone is considering the bag, just buy it!  I am totally loving it.  The shoulder strap makes it very wearable.  The strap clips inside the bag and keeps the look hardware free.  And the strap can be hidden very easily inside the bag for a clean look when carrying the bag by the handles.


Congrats on getting your obsession bag! Mod shots please


----------



## Addicted to bags

starkfan said:


> Thanks, @Addicted to bags!  Glad the pics helped!  I got mine off of Matchesfashion.com, and it looks like they still have this combination in stock  https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Loewe-Polka-dot-leather-bag-strap-1168821


OMG, thanks for the link. And it's on SALE!!! Let me try to get it.


----------



## livethelake

Addicted to bags said:


> Congrats on getting your obsession bag! Mod shots please


thank you!!!  I never ever do mod shots but - because you asked so nicely (and because I was so excited to finally have the bag and took pics after opening the box) - enjoy my crappy modeling pic, (taken right after my return from the gym and just in time to meet DHL  

The purple insert is my Samorga insert for my 30cm birkin.  Fits the Loewe bag perfectly.


----------



## Addicted to bags

livethelake said:


> thank you!!!  I never ever do mod shots but - because you asked so nicely (and because I was so excited to finally have the bag and took pics after opening the box) - enjoy my crappy modeling pic, (taken right after my return from the gym and just in time to meet DHL
> 
> The purple insert is my Samorga insert for my 30cm birkin.  Fits the Loewe bag perfectly.


You and the bag look fabulous!!! So glad you found her finally!


----------



## Addicted to bags

starkfan said:


> Thanks, @Addicted to bags!  Glad the pics helped!  I got mine off of Matchesfashion.com, and it looks like they still have this combination in stock  https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Loewe-Polka-dot-leather-bag-strap-1168821
> 
> Edited to add: I just found the black and white dots one on the Loewe site -- that one's also super cute!  Mine was definitely from a past season, hence the discounted price on Matchesfashion.com, while it looks like the black and white one is a current season piece. (I'm glad to see they're making this in more combinations though!)
> 
> The black and white one would definitely be a lot more versatile, especially if you have a variety of colours in your bag collection -- when I bought mine, the choice was between the tan/black combination and the black/red combination (red dots on black strap), and I ultimately chose the tan/black because it seemed like it would go with a slightly wider range of colours than black/red. I've added a pic of another combination I tried recently -- with my Balenciaga Orange Brulee City (a darker burnt orange that almost looks more like a cognac IRL -- it definitely appears brighter than IRL in the pic due to the natural lighting!) -- maybe not the _best_ combination, but I kinda thought it works enough to try!
> View attachment 4188618


I got the strap at the sale price! Now I have to figure out how to use her, lol. Black and white is probably more in my style range but I couldn't pass up that huge discount. Thanks for the link and the strap looks good with your Bal.


----------



## livethelake

Addicted to bags said:


> You and the bag look fabulous!!! So glad you found her finally!


Awww, thank you.


----------



## jennlt

livethelake said:


> thank you!!!  I never ever do mod shots but - because you asked so nicely (and because I was so excited to finally have the bag and took pics after opening the box) - enjoy my crappy modeling pic, (taken right after my return from the gym and just in time to meet DHL
> 
> The purple insert is my Samorga insert for my 30cm birkin.  Fits the Loewe bag perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {QUOTE}
> I'm so glad you were able to find it! It's such a phenomenal bag and I would buy it myself if it had a closure. Congrats on your beautiful new bag!


----------



## livethelake

thank you jennit 
I totally understand the closure need...BUT - can I try to enable?  The bag has a tie closure and it can be pulled tight to minimize access.  And Samgora sells an insert with a zip closure...just saying


----------



## jennlt

livethelake said:


> thank you jennit
> I totally understand the closure need...BUT - can I try to enable?  The bag has a tie closure and it can be pulled tight to minimize access.  And Samgora sells an insert with a zip closure...just saying


Oh, I have Samorgas but I did not realize that they made zipper versions! I have a tendency to be a complete klutz; I frequently knock over my bags and without a zipper my contents fall out at the most inopportune times. Thank you for enabling - I'm off to go take another look at the bag


----------



## livethelake

jennlt said:


> Oh, I have Samorgas but I did not realize that they made zipper versions! I have a tendency to be a complete klutz; I frequently knock over my bags and without a zipper my contents fall out at the most inopportune times. Thank you for enabling - I'm off to go take another look at the bag


haha.  sadly, I have some of the same klutz symptoms.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

livethelake said:


> thank you!!!  I never ever do mod shots but - because you asked so nicely (and because I was so excited to finally have the bag and took pics after opening the box) - enjoy my crappy modeling pic, (taken right after my return from the gym and just in time to meet DHL
> 
> The purple insert is my Samorga insert for my 30cm birkin.  Fits the Loewe bag perfectly.


Love how cool this looks on you! The design looks even stronger when worn. Jonathan Anderson is so creative; I can't wait to see what Loewe puts out for Spring  19 this fashion month.


----------



## starkfan

Addicted to bags said:


> I got the strap at the sale price! Now I have to figure out how to use her, lol. Black and white is probably more in my style range but I couldn't pass up that huge discount. Thanks for the link and the strap looks good with your Bal.


Thanks, @Addicted to bags, and congrats on grabbing the strap! It's seriously an amazing price, I hope you get lots of use out of her!


----------



## Addicted to bags

starkfan said:


> As promised, here are pics of my tan polka dots strap with my black Longchamp Le Pliage Neo! Taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and fluorescent white lighting, so pics generally appear somewhat brighter than IRL, but it generally looks fairly colour accurate in tone on my screens...
> View attachment 4188570
> View attachment 4188571
> 
> I'm not one who cares much for avoiding matching blacks with browns/tans etc, as you can clearly see, so I do think the combination is pretty cute! The hardwares also don't match (LP Neo has silver hardware, while the strap has gold), but this isn't something I mind too much, especially since the hardware on both are fairly minimal (the LP Neo's zipper is chunky black plastic).


OMG!! I love Matches Fashion and my new strap! It arrived today (so fast, from London to California, impressive). The strap is the usual awesome Loewe quality. Now I need to find a small tan puzzle to match it up with


----------



## starkfan

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG!! I love Matches Fashion and my new strap! It arrived today (so fast, from London to California, impressive). The strap is the usual awesome Loewe quality. Now I need to find a small tan puzzle to match it up with


Glad you love your new strap! Matches Fashion is pretty awesome to shop from too, what with free and fast shipping and duties being included... And they have such lovely packaging too! Enjoy your new strap!


----------



## Addicted to bags

starkfan said:


> Glad you love your new strap! Matches Fashion is pretty awesome to shop from too, what with free and fast shipping and duties being included... And they have such lovely packaging too! Enjoy your new strap!


Yes the packaging is beautiful and thoughtful. Thanks for referring me to them. This will not be my last purchase.


----------



## jennlt

After reading this thread, I decided to call the Woodbury outlet to try my luck. I was searching for a black Puzzle with gold hardware. I couldn't believe my luck when she said they just received one! It's from Spring 2018 and it features mixed leathers and suede that help highlight the design. It sold out so quickly this spring that I missed it and I am amazed that not only did I find it, I got it at a discount!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jennlt said:


> After reading this thread, I decided to call the Woodbury outlet to try my luck. I was searching for a black Puzzle with gold hardware. I couldn't believe my luck when she said they just received one! It's from Spring 2018 and it features mixed leathers and suede that help highlight the design. It sold out so quickly this spring that I missed it and I am amazed that not only did I find it, I got it at a discount!
> View attachment 4192637
> View attachment 4192638
> View attachment 4192639


That is just gorgeous and so special with all the textures!! I'm so glad the thread helped you find your dream bag. I love bag happily-ever-afters; thanks for sharing + the pics!!


----------



## jennlt

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That is just gorgeous and so special with all the textures!! I'm so glad the thread helped you find your dream bag. I love bag happily-ever-afters; thanks for sharing + the pics!!



I meant to say a big Thank You to everyone who has posted in this thread! You are all so helpful and I was able to decide that the Puzzle is the right bag for me due to it's unique design, impeccable craftsmanship and the flexibility of having many different ways to wear it. All the pictures and posts provided me with invaluable information and I am so grateful!

Now, when do we get our own Loewe subforum?


----------



## Orellia

Hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster.

This new Hammock color way inspired me to finally make an account, it's called "Petroleum Blue/Cypress" and I've only found it online at Nordstrom and Matches. It's not even on Loewe's site yet!










It's so gorgeous!! I thought I wanted a classic, black bag for practicality but man... these are my absolute favorite colors.

I wanted to know what you all thought - do you think this color way is the type to sell out and be gone forever? Or maybe it will actually go on sale eventually? 

I also don't know whether Nordstrom (first image) or Matches (second) shows the true colors... I prefer the Nordstrom photo. I'm new to this sort of thing but I might start calling local Loewe stockists here in LA!

Thanks all


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Orellia said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> This new Hammock color way inspired me to finally make an account, it's called "Petroleum Blue/Cypress" and I've only found it online at Nordstrom and Matches. It's not even on Loewe's site yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so gorgeous!! I thought I wanted a classic, black bag for practicality but man... these are my absolute favorite colors.
> 
> I wanted to know what you all thought - do you think this color way is the type to sell out and be gone forever? Or maybe it will actually go on sale eventually?
> 
> I also don't know whether Nordstrom (first image) or Matches (second) shows the true colors... I prefer the Nordstrom photo. I'm new to this sort of thing but I might start calling local Loewe stockists here in LA!
> 
> Thanks all


It's really hard to say. Loewe doesn't intentionally do sales, but if an item doesn't sell well, department stores and online retailers will mark down Loewe. And of course, just like the post on the previous page, items get removed at the end of the season and stocked in the outlet. I've seen the more bold and outlandish items go on sale, but these subtler colorways can sell out, and it's definitely not like EVERY Loewe piece goes on sale, unlike contemporary brands (which you can almost guarantee you don't have to pay full price for). As the last post demonstrated, it was totally possible for her to find her dream bag at the outlets, but if this is a really dream bag for you it might be worth it to get it at full price! I think Nordstrom at least has a good return policy so if the color isn't what you were hoping, you could always send it back. Good luck!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

jennlt said:


> After reading this thread, I decided to call the Woodbury outlet to try my luck. I was searching for a black Puzzle with gold hardware. I couldn't believe my luck when she said they just received one! It's from Spring 2018 and it features mixed leathers and suede that help highlight the design. It sold out so quickly this spring that I missed it and I am amazed that not only did I find it, I got it at a discount!
> View attachment 4192637
> View attachment 4192638
> View attachment 4192639


Oh you are so lucky jennit! I'm looking for a tan or black bag with gold hardware to go with the polka dot strap I bought from Matchesfashion. I just can't get myself to mix the color of the HW and I'm driving myself nuts looking all over for a black puzzle w GH. I thought I had found one but good thing I looked at the fine print. It was a midnight blue bag with a black handle and strap with the gold HW. Great find!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's really hard to say. Loewe doesn't intentionally do sales, but if an item doesn't sell well, department stores and online retailers will mark down Loewe. And of course, just like the post on the previous page, items get removed at the end of the season and stocked in the outlet. I've seen the more bold and outlandish items go on sale, but these subtler colorways can sell out, and it's definitely not like EVERY Loewe piece goes on sale, unlike contemporary brands (which you can almost guarantee you don't have to pay full price for). As the last post demonstrated, it was totally possible for her to find her dream bag at the outlets, but if this is a really dream bag for you it might be worth it to get it at full price! I think Nordstrom at least has a good return policy so if the color isn't what you were hoping, you could always send it back. Good luck!!


I was also looking at the beautiful color ways of this bag on Matches website. I think this one will sell well (my opinion only) so if you can, get it now.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Orellia said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> This new Hammock color way inspired me to finally make an account, it's called "Petroleum Blue/Cypress" and I've only found it online at Nordstrom and Matches. It's not even on Loewe's site yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so gorgeous!! I thought I wanted a classic, black bag for practicality but man... these are my absolute favorite colors.
> 
> I wanted to know what you all thought - do you think this color way is the type to sell out and be gone forever? Or maybe it will actually go on sale eventually?
> 
> I also don't know whether Nordstrom (first image) or Matches (second) shows the true colors... I prefer the Nordstrom photo. I'm new to this sort of thing but I might start calling local Loewe stockists here in LA!
> 
> Thanks all


Sorry I meant to post my answer to your query. And welcome long time lurker


----------



## Mariapia

Orellia said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> This new Hammock color way inspired me to finally make an account, it's called "Petroleum Blue/Cypress" and I've only found it online at Nordstrom and Matches. It's not even on Loewe's site yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so gorgeous!! I thought I wanted a classic, black bag for practicality but man... these are my absolute favorite colors.
> 
> I wanted to know what you all thought - do you think this color way is the type to sell out and be gone forever? Or maybe it will actually go on sale eventually?
> 
> I also don't know whether Nordstrom (first image) or Matches (second) shows the true colors... I prefer the Nordstrom photo. I'm new to this sort of thing but I might start calling local Loewe stockists here in LA!
> 
> Thanks all


Absolutely gorgeous, Orellia. The colours are versatile and will go with everything.


----------



## jennlt

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh you are so lucky jennit! I'm looking for a tan or black bag with gold hardware to go with the polka dot strap I bought from Matchesfashion. I just can't get myself to mix the color of the HW and I'm driving myself nuts looking all over for a black puzzle w GH. I thought I had found one but good thing I looked at the fine print. It was a midnight blue bag with a black handle and strap with the gold HW. Great find!



Thank you so much! She did send me pictures of a few other gold hardware bags if you'd like to see those. One of them is the tan and black polka dot Puzzle, so if you're thinking "The more the merrier" when it comes to polka dots, this may tick all the boxes for you! Saks shows some Puzzles with gold hardware but I ordered one and it came with silver hardware so caveat emptor when shopping there. GL!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Is there a new middle blue Puzzle colour? Italist have got two blue Puzzels, one dark blue and the other looks middle blue. Do you think the middle blue is really the Stone Blue from Loewe's website and that it just looks darker in Italist's pics?  Or is it a new blue?

I love the Stone Blue but it's a bit too light so a middle blue would be perfect.

From Italist:
Mystery Loewe blue:
https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Bags/Totes/Loewe-Bag/10516828/10686467/Loewe/


Loewe Marine blue
https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Ba...-Puzzle-Shoulder-Bag/10504282/10673921/Loewe/


From Loewe: Loewe Stone Blue:


----------



## crazybagfan

I have a stone blue puzzle. Just wondering anyone spray it with collonil and no issue? Should I treat the bag with collonil?


----------



## jennlt

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Is there a new middle blue Puzzle colour? Italist have got two blue Puzzels, one dark blue and the other looks middle blue. Do you think the middle blue is really the Stone Blue from Loewe's website and that it just looks darker in Italist's pics?  Or is it a new blue?
> 
> I love the Stone Blue but it's a bit too light so a middle blue would be perfect.
> 
> From Italist:
> Mystery Loewe blue:
> https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Bags/Totes/Loewe-Bag/10516828/10686467/Loewe/
> View attachment 4194473
> 
> Loewe Marine blue
> https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Ba...-Puzzle-Shoulder-Bag/10504282/10673921/Loewe/
> View attachment 4194475
> 
> From Loewe: Loewe Stone Blue:
> View attachment 4194477



I've seen a beautiful indigo blue, too, but it has gold hardware.


----------



## jennlt

crazybagfan said:


> I have a stone blue puzzle. Just wondering anyone spray it with collonil and no issue? Should I treat the bag with collonil?



+1 I've been wondering what other Loewe owners use to treat their bags, too?


----------



## seton

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Is there a new middle blue Puzzle colour? Italist have got two blue Puzzels, one dark blue and the other looks middle blue. Do you think the middle blue is really the Stone Blue from Loewe's website and that it just looks darker in Italist's pics?  Or is it a new blue?
> 
> I love the Stone Blue but it's a bit too light so a middle blue would be perfect.
> 
> From Italist:
> Mystery Loewe blue:
> https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Bags/Totes/Loewe-Bag/10516828/10686467/Loewe/
> View attachment 4194473
> 
> Loewe Marine blue
> https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Ba...-Puzzle-Shoulder-Bag/10504282/10673921/Loewe/
> View attachment 4194475
> 
> From Loewe: Loewe Stone Blue:
> View attachment 4194477



the mystery italist is a new blue.
loewe's stone blue has light color stitching and the other two does not.


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Is there a new middle blue Puzzle colour? Italist have got two blue Puzzels, one dark blue and the other looks middle blue. Do you think the middle blue is really the Stone Blue from Loewe's website and that it just looks darker in Italist's pics?  Or is it a new blue?
> 
> I love the Stone Blue but it's a bit too light so a middle blue would be perfect.
> 
> From Italist:
> Mystery Loewe blue:
> https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Bags/Totes/Loewe-Bag/10516828/10686467/Loewe/
> View attachment 4194473
> 
> Loewe Marine blue
> https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Ba...-Puzzle-Shoulder-Bag/10504282/10673921/Loewe/
> View attachment 4194475
> 
> From Loewe: Loewe Stone Blue:
> View attachment 4194477


I think they do have a new middle blue. I’ve seen some pics of it during my search. Can you contact Italist to confirm?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> I think they do have a new middle blue. I’ve seen some pics of it during my search. Can you contact Italist to confirm?


Italist are great for finding new things fast, but absolutely useless at helping with details like names of colours. I tried getting the name of a red Bal they sold this or last year, and they had no idea.

But I'm happy you've seen this new blue because I'm liking it!  I don't have a blue bag right now, and my unicorn blue Bal City is still escaping me so this blue Puzzle could be a contender.


----------



## Addicted to bags

crazybagfan said:


> I have a stone blue puzzle. Just wondering anyone spray it with collonil and no issue? Should I treat the bag with collonil?





jennlt said:


> +1 I've been wondering what other Loewe owners use to treat their bags, too?


I have the smooth leather and pebble leather puzzles. To date I have not had to treat them with anything. If I were to treat I would use a very light all purpose leather cleaner and I would probably do it on my smooth leather bag only. Tbh, the leather seems to hold up great without anything applied to it. YMMV.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

seton said:


> the mystery italist is a new blue.
> loewe's stone blue has light color stitching and the other two does not.


Ooh, goodie! Thank you, it looks really nice


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jennlt said:


> I've seen a beautiful indigo blue, too, but it has gold hardware.
> View attachment 4194491


I think this one has different and slightly different coloured leathers on the straps and bag? I think the new one I saw is only one type of leather and colour. A new Loewe blue is exciting news!


----------



## alla.miss

I am also interested if they have a mid blue this season. I like marine one, and they had a beautiful blue last winter in grain leather (something like teal).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> I am also interested if they have a mid blue this season. I like marine one, and they had a beautiful blue last winter in grain leather (something like teal).


It's the one that jennlt posted, I think, that you saw from last winter? I'll try to contact Loewe about the new blue one.


----------



## alla.miss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's the one that jennlt posted, I think, that you saw from last winter? I'll try to contact Loewe about the new blue one.



Looks like, but was previous season and grained leather.
In my dept store they have only the light blue, navy and still can find ink with black handle and strap. But they also have the true tan (brown) again back in stock in med size.
Would be very interesting to see the new blue irl if it exists.
I still want to check out the pebbled grey which my dept has also, maybe have a chance soon. Will post.


----------



## jennlt

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think this one has different and slightly different coloured leathers on the straps and bag? I think the new one I saw is only one type of leather and colour. A new Loewe blue is exciting news!


Yes, I think you're right about the indigo blue Puzzle that I posted. A new blue is quite thrilling! I hope it's the perfect blue for you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I like this one, but it's huge! I can't carry my keys around with this much bulk. A shame because I love the silver 
https://www.24sevres.com/fr-fr/bijou-de-sac-n-ud-loewe_K77MY?defaultSku=K77MYSILZZZZZ&color=silver


----------



## crazybagfan

Addicted to bags said:


> I have the smooth leather and pebble leather puzzles. To date I have not had to treat them with anything. If I were to treat I would use a very light all purpose leather cleaner and I would probably do it on my smooth leather bag only. Tbh, the leather seems to hold up great without anything applied to it. YMMV.



Thanks. I carried my stone blue few times and no issue so far. I feel the same that treatment might not be necessary.


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I like this one, but it's huge! I can't carry my keys around with this much bulk. A shame because I love the silver
> https://www.24sevres.com/fr-fr/bijou-de-sac-n-ud-loewe_K77MY?defaultSku=K77MYSILZZZZZ&color=silver
> View attachment 4194925
> View attachment 4194926


Hey, that's the tri-color bag I have. I was doubtful when I first got it, but I love the 3 colors (actually it's 5 colors if you count the dark blue on the top and sides, and black handle & strap) now.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> Hey, that's the tri-color bag I have. I was doubtful when I first got it, but I love the 3 colors (actually it's 5 colors if you count the dark blue on the top and sides, and black handle & strap) now.


It's lovely, and the different colours compliment each other perfectly. Basic colours but with an eye catching twist


----------



## qubed

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I like this one, but it's huge! I can't carry my keys around with this much bulk. A shame because I love the silver
> https://www.24sevres.com/fr-fr/bijou-de-sac-n-ud-loewe_K77MY?defaultSku=K77MYSILZZZZZ&color=silver
> View attachment 4194925
> View attachment 4194926



I bought that silver one. It is indeed quite impractical to use as a key ring. I’m going to use it as a handle for a matching clutch instead.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

qubed said:


> I bought that silver one. It is indeed quite impractical to use as a key ring. I’m going to use it as a handle for a matching clutch instead.


I wish they came in different sizes. If you don't mind, mod pics of your bag and this bijou de sac are always welcome


----------



## qubed

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I wish they came in different sizes. If you don't mind, mod pics of your bag and this bijou de sac are always welcome



They're separated by land and sea for awhile so I don't know if it's even going to match! But when I do, I'll definitely post a pic. Maybe a month or so.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm perplexed now. I just sent Loewe a question about the new blue Puzzle on Italist and got an answer back that they are sorry, but they do not do authentications or quotations...  I answered that there must be a mistake, aren't Italist a legit store for authentic luxury items and that I just would like to know if there is a new blue Puzzle colour out this season.


----------



## alla.miss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm perplexed now. I just sent Loewe a question about the new blue Puzzle on Italist and got an answer back that they are sorry, but they do not do authentications or quotations...  I answered that there must be a mistake, aren't Italist a legit store for authentic luxury items and that I just would like to know if there is a new blue Puzzle colour out this season.



Looked up loewe web site and there is no other blues besides those mentioned.


----------



## alla.miss

jennlt said:


> Thank you so much! She did send me pictures of a few other gold hardware bags if you'd like to see those. One of them is the tan and black polka dot Puzzle, so if you're thinking "The more the merrier" when it comes to polka dots, this may tick all the boxes for you! Saks shows some Puzzles with gold hardware but I ordered one and it came with silver hardware so caveat emptor when shopping there. GL!
> View attachment 4194389
> View attachment 4194390
> View attachment 4194391


 
Do you recollect by chance how much the braided one was?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> Looked up loewe web site and there is no other blues besides those mentioned.


No answer back from Loewe yet, but I'll e-mail them later again and just ask about any new blues. I also think their thoughts on Italist would be interesting to know.


----------



## jennlt

alla.miss said:


> Do you recollect by chance how much the braided one was?



The laced Puzzle had a retail of $2850.00 and the outlet price is $2280.00. The laced Hammock had a retail of $3150.00 and the outlet price is $2520.00. HTH!


----------



## Addicted to bags

alla.miss said:


> Looked up loewe web site and there is no other blues besides those mentioned.


But not all color ways Loewe make gets on their own website. I'm in the process of waiting for a Hammock bag that was mentioned two pages back that was on Nordstrom's and Matchesfashion sites but not on Loewe's own site.


----------



## alla.miss

jennlt said:


> The laced Puzzle had a retail of $2850.00 and the outlet price is $2280.00. The laced Hammock had a retail of $3150.00 and the outlet price is $2520.00. HTH!



Thanks for the info! Very helpful!


----------



## alla.miss

Addicted to bags said:


> But not all color ways Loewe make gets on their own website. I'm in the process of waiting for a Hammock bag that was mentioned two pages back that was on Nordstrom's and Matchesfashion sites but not on Loewe's own site.



This happens, yes, agree.


----------



## seton

In the wild.


----------



## peachylv

seton said:


> In the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197716


Finally!!  Thank you for posting a pic of someone wearing the Avenue!  I asked a few months back questions about this bag and no one responded.


----------



## Addicted to bags

seton said:


> In the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197716


Love in the wild shots! But I always forget to pull out my phone and I'm afraid I'll get caught. "That's right, I'm taking this picture for a website... a purse website... no, I'm not a stalker" and be led away to the hoosegow


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ok, my hammock arrived today!  The colors are gorgeous together. The bag is bigger then what I would normally carry but I'm going to see if I can make it work just because I love the colors.


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, my hammock arrived today!  The colors are gorgeous together. The bag is bigger then what I would normally carry but I'm going to see if I can make it work just because I love the colors.
> 
> View attachment 4200815
> View attachment 4200816
> View attachment 4200817
> View attachment 4200818


That blue is so pretty! [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> That blue is so pretty! [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]!


Thank you houseof999! The whole bag is so pretty  Just wish it were a little smaller or me a little taller


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you houseof999! The whole bag is so pretty [emoji2] Just wish it were a little smaller or me a little taller [emoji38]


Lol.. you don't know how many times I say I wish I was a little taller! Comically, this always leads my H to bust out the "I wish" song by Skee-lo. [emoji38]


----------



## alla.miss

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, my hammock arrived today!  The colors are gorgeous together. The bag is bigger then what I would normally carry but I'm going to see if I can make it work just because I love the colors.
> 
> View attachment 4200815
> View attachment 4200816
> View attachment 4200817
> View attachment 4200818



Great color combo and big congratulations on this hammock [emoji4]
I am loving the puzzle in the same color way too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

alla.miss said:


> Great color combo and big congratulations on this hammock [emoji4]
> I am loving the puzzle in the same color way too!


There’s a puzzle in this color way?!? Is it a small puzzle and may I ask where you purchased it? I’m having second thoughts about this hammock. It really is large and I bought the small!


----------



## antwerp

Addicted to bags said:


> There’s a puzzle in this color way?!? Is it a small puzzle and may I ask where you purchased it? I’m having second thoughts about this hammock. It really is large and I bought the small!


There is a puzzle. Saw it yesterday in the Madrid store. It is a medium.


----------



## alla.miss

Addicted to bags said:


> There’s a puzzle in this color way?!? Is it a small puzzle and may I ask where you purchased it? I’m having second thoughts about this hammock. It really is large and I bought the small!


check out the matches web site (looks like the same color combo, but maybe my eye is deceiving me)
it's medium puzzle
https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl...=cat-curation-list&gridSize=3&row=15&column=3
I have not yet purchased, collecting finance still. But I do want the puzzle. I like in this color, grey, navy and red. I wonder if any of these are left till I am ready to buy


----------



## jennlt

Addicted to bags said:


> There’s a puzzle in this color way?!? Is it a small puzzle and may I ask where you purchased it? I’m having second thoughts about this hammock. It really is large and I bought the small!


I've been looking at this blue medium Puzzle at Nordstrom. It's beautiful but I think I may prefer the look of these colors in the Hammock. Your new Hammock looks fantastic on you! Of course, you should have the bag that works best for you.


----------



## peachylv

houseof999 said:


> Lol.. you don't know how many times I say I wish I was a little taller! Comically, this always leads my H to bust out the "I wish" song by Skee-lo. [emoji38]


I wish I was a baller. I wish I had a girl who looked good so I could call her.


----------



## vink

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, my hammock arrived today!  The colors are gorgeous together. The bag is bigger then what I would normally carry but I'm going to see if I can make it work just because I love the colors.
> 
> View attachment 4200815
> View attachment 4200816
> View attachment 4200817
> View attachment 4200818



Oh.... you’ll. I love mine. [emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

jennlt said:


> I've been looking at this blue medium Puzzle at Nordstrom. It's beautiful but I think I may prefer the look of these colors in the Hammock. Your new Hammock looks fantastic on you! Of course, you should have the bag that works best for you.
> View attachment 4201045
> View attachment 4201044


I I love the new hammock but it's so big! If I got the puzzle in the same color way it would have to be in the small. Thanks everyone for sourcing it for me. I do think the colors come together more dramatically in the hammock but I still have to figure out how to handle such a big bag. I've gone small in the past year so having a hard time adjusting back, lol


----------



## shazzy quijano

I now belong to this thread! My new baby.


----------



## jennlt

shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4201480
> 
> I now belong to this thread! My new baby.


Welcome to the thread! Your new baby is a beauty!


----------



## shazzy quijano

jennlt said:


> Welcome to the thread! Your new baby is a beauty!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## ceriseluster

My Loewes


----------



## vink

ceriseluster said:


> My Loewes
> 
> View attachment 4201882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201883



Wow! I love your flamingo.


----------



## kskwok

Hi all! Does anyone put any conditioner or something similar to prevent color transfer of jeans or any dark pants to the puzzle? I got the sand/mink in small but haven't used it since I'm afraid of color transfer. I frequently wear pants when travelling and planning to use my puzzle soon. Thank you![emoji846]


----------



## ceriseluster

vink said:


> Wow! I love your flamingo.


I love using it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ceriseluster said:


> My Loewes
> 
> View attachment 4201882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201883


 all those Amazonas!!!! Such a classic bag; the Amazona is the Loewe bag I'd really like to get my hands on some day and it doesn't get enough love nowadays!


----------



## jennlt

ceriseluster said:


> My Loewes
> 
> View attachment 4201882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201883



I love your entire, spectacular collection!


----------



## peachylv

ceriseluster said:


> My Loewes
> 
> View attachment 4201882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201883


The leather looks amazing!


----------



## seton

i am passing by the outlet this weekend, should i take pix again?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

seton said:


> i am passing by the outlet this weekend, should i take pix again?


Always yes if you can please


----------



## Addicted to bags

seton said:


> i am passing by the outlet this weekend, should i take pix again?


Can I request you take pics of any Amazona 28's at Woodbury please?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

seton said:


> i am passing by the outlet this weekend, should i take pix again?


 and


----------



## alla.miss

I checked out the grey puzzle in grained leather today and this grey is beautiful! Would recommend if anyone is looking for a grey bag. It is not too dark or too light, just a perfect pure grey. Sorry no pic, light in store was horrible [emoji25]


----------



## alla.miss

Snapped it for you !
The color is a bit lighter, all in all very eye pleasing [emoji7]


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

ceriseluster said:


> My Loewes
> 
> View attachment 4201882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201883


That leather!!!!


----------



## seton

Addicted to bags said:


> Can I request you take pics of any Amazona 28's at Woodbury please?



Sure, no prob 



BaguetteBlonde said:


> That leather!!!!



LOL, I didnt know you were into Loewe. Fancy seeing you here!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

seton said:


> Sure, no prob
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I didnt know you were into Loewe. Fancy seeing you here!


 I never heard of Loewe before. Gorgeous! I like the simplicity of the bag and the buttery leather


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

jennlt said:


> I've been looking at this blue medium Puzzle at Nordstrom. It's beautiful but I think I may prefer the look of these colors in the Hammock. Your new Hammock looks fantastic on you! Of course, you should have the bag that works best for you.
> 
> 
> ceriseluster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Loewes
> 
> View attachment 4201882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201883
Click to expand...



Your collection is beautiful!


----------



## vink

seton said:


> i am passing by the outlet this weekend, should i take pix again?



Yes, please. I know they don’t ship oversea, but I’d love to ogle them. [emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

alla.miss said:


> Snapped it for you !
> The color is a bit lighter, all in all very eye pleasing [emoji7]
> View attachment 4204016


Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Phiomega

Got a Loewe card case that I really love... the tan color, the white stars, the gold zipper, the multi functionality - it was love at first sight! I was hunting for a card case for more than a week - almost got a Chanel fuchsia coin purse but then find this little whimsical beauty.... she can double as name card holder and real card case - 6 card slots inside and two inner pockets! 




this beats any card case available from any premier brand today - trust me - I did my round!


----------



## someonelikeyou

Phiomega said:


> Got a Loewe card case that I really love... the tan color, the white stars, the gold zipper, the multi functionality - it was love at first sight! I was hunting for a card case for more than a week - almost got a Chanel fuchsia coin purse but then find this little whimsical beauty.... she can double as name card holder and real card case - 6 card slots inside and two inner pockets!
> View attachment 4205090
> 
> View attachment 4205091
> 
> this beats any card case available from any premier brand today - trust me - I did my round!


Beautiful!! Mind sharing a picture of the inside?


----------



## kskwok

Phiomega said:


> Got a Loewe card case that I really love... the tan color, the white stars, the gold zipper, the multi functionality - it was love at first sight! I was hunting for a card case for more than a week - almost got a Chanel fuchsia coin purse but then find this little whimsical beauty.... she can double as name card holder and real card case - 6 card slots inside and two inner pockets!
> View attachment 4205090
> 
> View attachment 4205091
> 
> this beats any card case available from any premier brand today - trust me - I did my round!


Pretty!![emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

someonelikeyou said:


> Beautiful!! Mind sharing a picture of the inside?





kskwok said:


> Pretty!![emoji7]



Thank you! 

See the inside pic below:



6 slots and two pockets at the back of the card slots. Really perfect small wallet/card holder. Absolutely overpriced but I was in love with the design and functionality!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone watch the show? Most of it was not for me, but I have totally got my eye on the mini puzzle! If it's priced similarly to the mini gate, it's within my budget!


----------



## 6efox

Phiomega said:


> Got a Loewe card case that I really love... the tan color, the white stars, the gold zipper, the multi functionality - it was love at first sight! I was hunting for a card case for more than a week - almost got a Chanel fuchsia coin purse but then find this little whimsical beauty.... she can double as name card holder and real card case - 6 card slots inside and two inner pockets!
> View attachment 4205090
> 
> View attachment 4205091
> 
> this beats any card case available from any premier brand today - trust me - I did my round!



This is so pretty and functional too! Congrats!!!


----------



## vink

Phiomega said:


> Thank you!
> 
> See the inside pic below:
> View attachment 4205915
> 
> 
> 6 slots and two pockets at the back of the card slots. Really perfect small wallet/card holder. Absolutely overpriced but I was in love with the design and functionality!



I like this! Maybe I’ll check it out during my next trip abroad. [emoji848]


----------



## seton

There were only two amazona 28 in the outlet. Both were extra 20 percent off. 
The red was 1425 plus twenty percent off


----------



## bellebellebelle19

seton said:


> There were only two amazona 28 in the outlet. Both were extra 20 percent off.
> The red was 1425 plus twenty percent off
> View attachment 4207094
> View attachment 4207095


I remember trying on a similar Amazona last time I was at the Loewe outlet! They are very very cool and I definitely recommend them. Thanks for sharing the pics and price!


----------



## sonicxml

seton said:


> There were only two amazona 28 in the outlet. Both were extra 20 percent off.
> The red was 1425 plus twenty percent off
> View attachment 4207094
> View attachment 4207095


That tan elephant in the back


----------



## sonicxml

My wallet is in danger...


----------



## Addicted to bags

seton said:


> There were only two amazona 28 in the outlet. Both were extra 20 percent off.
> The red was 1425 plus twenty percent off
> View attachment 4207094
> View attachment 4207095


Thanks for taking the pic for me seton. Gosh, they have a lot of extras hanging off of them, the extra handle on the red and the add on zippered case on the black one.


----------



## ceriseluster

Good day everyone!


----------



## 6efox

seton said:


> There were only two amazona 28 in the outlet. Both were extra 20 percent off.
> The red was 1425 plus twenty percent off
> View attachment 4207094
> View attachment 4207095



What an amazing deal!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Love this collection. J.W. Anderson delivers once again. Details from Loewe.com:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Backstage from Loewe.com:








Mini Puzzle!


----------



## OneMoreDay

sonicxml said:


> My wallet is in danger...
> View attachment 4207341


My favourite piece, along with this version.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Love the Hammock.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Resee from Marie Claire Taiwan:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Backstage on Vogue.com.


----------



## OneMoreDay

More backstage on Vogue.com.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Resee from L'Officiel Singapore.


----------



## vink

OneMoreDay said:


> Love the Hammock.
> View attachment 4207881



My favorite piece, too! Anyone has experience with bags like this from Loewe? I want to know if they’re lined or not. [emoji28]


----------



## Mariapia

OneMoreDay said:


> Love the Hammock.
> View attachment 4207881


Wow!


----------



## Phiomega

Double dose of Loewe today...


----------



## Phiomega

ceriseluster said:


> View attachment 4207839
> 
> 
> Good day everyone!



This color is so lovely and this style is so functionally artsy. Plotting to get either this style or the tote bag style.... or the new tote bag.. anyway loving Loewe this season!


----------



## Phiomega

6efox said:


> This is so pretty and functional too! Congrats!!!



Thank you!


----------



## primavera99

OneMoreDay said:


> My favourite piece, along with this version.
> View attachment 4207870


Thanks for sharing!! And here I thought I wouldn't be buying bags anymore...


----------



## Addicted to bags

vink said:


> My favorite piece, too! Anyone has experience with bags like this from Loewe? I want to know if they’re lined or not. [emoji28]


My Loewe bags are usually lined in a thick cotton with a herringbone pattern. The only Loewe bag lined in a suede that I own is a special edition Flamenco. Hope this helps.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mini Drawstring Hammock. via thebaghag IG.


----------



## Addicted to bags

OneMoreDay said:


> Mini Drawstring Hammock. via thebaghag IG.
> View attachment 4209994


Now a mini hammock would probably work for me! The regular sized is just too tall or long and big for me. Excited to see it irl.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Addicted to bags said:


> My Loewe bags are usually lined in a thick cotton with a herringbone pattern. The only Loewe bag lined in a suede that I own is a special edition Flamenco. Hope this helps.


I thought I heard that Loewe bags lined in fabric were made-for-outlet and those lined in suede were reg. boutique bags. Please correct me if I've got this wrong! (as if I'd have to ask)


----------



## vink

Addicted to bags said:


> My Loewe bags are usually lined in a thick cotton with a herringbone pattern. The only Loewe bag lined in a suede that I own is a special edition Flamenco. Hope this helps.



Thank you very much! It’s glad to know. I’m sure I don’t want my pens poking out of the bag. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

OneMoreDay said:


> Mini Drawstring Hammock. via thebaghag IG.
> View attachment 4209994



This one isn’t really my cup of tea, but I’m glad to see more variations of the hammock coz it means the design will stay. So far, I think this is my favorite from Loewe in the recent years. 

Now, I wonder if that one from cruise will come in medium size. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## vink

MamaSleepy said:


> I thought I heard that Loewe bags lined in fabric were made-for-outlet and those lined in suede were reg. boutique bags. Please correct me if I've got this wrong! (as if I'd have to ask)



I got my grained leather hammock with smooth strap full price from the boutique last April. It’s lined in fabric.


----------



## Addicted to bags

MamaSleepy said:


> I thought I heard that Loewe bags lined in fabric were made-for-outlet and those lined in suede were reg. boutique bags. Please correct me if I've got this wrong! (as if I'd have to ask)


I've never purchased anything from the Loewe outlet. Both of my small puzzle bags are lined in a heavy cotton, one flamenco bag is lined in cotton and the special edition flamenco black with a white color block is lined in suede. And I briefly owned a mini gate from Nordstrom's which is lined with cotton (returned because it was truly too mini) and my petroleum blue and cypress green hammock bag is lined in a black cotton.


----------



## Addicted to bags

vink said:


> Thank you very much! It’s glad to know. I’m sure I don’t want my pens poking out of the bag. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Oh I've learned to keep all my pens in their own case! In the past I've had too many accident's with pens. Now all my handbag interiors look pen free


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MamaSleepy said:


> I thought I heard that Loewe bags lined in fabric were made-for-outlet and those lined in suede were reg. boutique bags. Please correct me if I've got this wrong! (as if I'd have to ask)


I don't believe Loewe has an outlet range! Everything I've seen there have been past season.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I had a late surprise response from Loewe today about that gorgeous middle blue large Puzzle that was sold on italist.com recently. Loewe confirmed that it is from their fall/winter collection 2018 and the colour is "Varsity Blue" (which I think somebody already mentioned). Unfortunately, the bag is sold out on Italist now and from what I can tell, it's not available on Loewe's own website.


----------



## vink

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I've learned to keep all my pens in their own case! In the past I've had too many accident's with pens. Now all my handbag interiors look pen free



Me, too. But still, there’re so many holes on that bag anything can just poke out. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I had a late surprise response from Loewe today about that gorgeous middle blue large Puzzle that was sold on italist.com recently. Loewe confirmed that it is from their fall/winter collection 2018 and the colour is "Varsity Blue" (which I think somebody already mentioned). Unfortunately, the bag is sold out on Italist now and from what I can tell, it's not available on Loewe's own website.



Oh... I hope you can locate it soon.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

vink said:


> Oh... I hope you can locate it soon.


Thank you! It's still a bit strange that it was only sold on Italist, I've searched for it now and it's just not available anywhere else.

Maybe Italist is like a "trial store" for new designs from the brands? I know that they have sold Balenciaga bags that weren't possible to find in other/many other places either.

If somebody here was lucky to buy it, please share some pics!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I had a late surprise response from Loewe today about that gorgeous middle blue large Puzzle that was sold on italist.com recently. Loewe confirmed that it is from their fall/winter collection 2018 and the colour is "Varsity Blue" (which I think somebody already mentioned). Unfortunately, the bag is sold out on Italist now and from what I can tell, it's not available on Loewe's own website.


Wow, speedy response from Loewe!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, speedy response from Loewe!


True  But I think Loewe were great for getting back to me a second time without a second e-mail from me, so they actually remembered. If you ask too "complicated" questions of Balenciaga or Chanel website customer services, they just don't bother to answer.


----------



## sortofobsessed

Hi all! I just ordered and received a gorgeous Loewe Puzzle Bag in dark blue with gold hardware from Bergdorf Goodman.

Unfortunately, the bag shipped from a retail store, and came unwrapped, and with no authenticity card or Loewe tags. 

I love the bag, but I'm very disappointed that it is missing an authenticity card and is clearly a store display model/return. I contacted customer service and they offered to refund me, but the bag is back-ordered on their website and I wouldn't be able to get another one for months. I live in CA so ordering from Bergdorf meant no sales tax for me, and they also had a 15% off first order discount that I was able to use, and I used a credit card that got 5% cash back on department stores, so I was able to get this at a reasonable price. (Retail is $2290) 

Thoughts? Would you keep a bag that came without authenticity card? I've never resold any of my bags, but I like having the option, and not having a "full set" seems like it could be an issue down the road.


----------



## Monique1004

MamaSleepy said:


> I thought I heard that Loewe bags lined in fabric were made-for-outlet and those lined in suede were reg. boutique bags. Please correct me if I've got this wrong! (as if I'd have to ask)



Fine designer boutiques don't have outlet only bags like Coach or Michael Kors. They carry left overs of past season's from their original boutiques. I have 3 Loewe bags. My puzzle & knot bags are lined with patterned cotton just like others. The gate bag has suede lining. It varies on the bag.


----------



## MamaSleepy

MamaSleepy said:


> I thought I heard that Loewe bags lined in fabric were made-for-outlet and those lined in suede were reg. boutique bags. Please correct me if I've got this wrong! (as if I'd have to ask)


Well, I have to humbly apologize. I rechecked and discovered I mixed up Loewe with Bottega Veneta. I'd read abt the BV fabric vs suede lining on this Web page: http://mrjanallinone.com/2014/02/17/bottega-veneta-capri-bag-review/

Again, I'm terribly sorry.


----------



## Addicted to bags

MamaSleepy said:


> Well, I have to humbly apologize. I rechecked and discovered I mixed up Loewe with Bottega Veneta. I'd read abt the BV fabric vs suede lining on this Web page: http://mrjanallinone.com/2014/02/17/bottega-veneta-capri-bag-review/
> 
> Again, I'm terribly sorry.


No apologies necessary! I don't think anyone took offense at your legitimate question


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> No apologies necessary! I don't think anyone took offense at your legitimate question


Of course not, dear MamaSleepy. We're here to be enabled  discuss and learn


----------



## peachylv

Monique1004 said:


> Fine designer boutiques don't have outlet only bags like Coach or Michael Kors. They carry left overs of past season's from their original boutiques. I have 3 Loewe bags. My puzzle & knot bags are lined with patterned cotton just like others. The gate bag has suede lining. It varies on the bag.


Bottega Veneta and Tod’s do.  They have past season bags and colors, as well as made for outlet bags.


----------



## doni

sonicxml said:


> My wallet is in danger...
> View attachment 4207341


This is going t have me checking Loewe this Spring....


----------



## vink

sortofobsessed said:


> Hi all! I just ordered and received a gorgeous Loewe Puzzle Bag in dark blue with gold hardware from Bergdorf Goodman.
> 
> Unfortunately, the bag shipped from a retail store, and came unwrapped, and with no authenticity card or Loewe tags.
> 
> I love the bag, but I'm very disappointed that it is missing an authenticity card and is clearly a store display model/return. I contacted customer service and they offered to refund me, but the bag is back-ordered on their website and I wouldn't be able to get another one for months. I live in CA so ordering from Bergdorf meant no sales tax for me, and they also had a 15% off first order discount that I was able to use, and I used a credit card that got 5% cash back on department stores, so I was able to get this at a reasonable price. (Retail is $2290)
> 
> Thoughts? Would you keep a bag that came without authenticity card? I've never resold any of my bags, but I like having the option, and not having a "full set" seems like it could be an issue down the road.



Um... I’m new to Loewe, but I don’t think mine came with authenticity card either. A care card, perhaps? I don’t even remember. [emoji848] It got shipped from the warehouse directly per my request since they didn’t have it at the store at that moment so I know it’s a fresh one. Well, judging from this, I wouldn’t mind. 

Getting a Chanel in the States may get you the bag tag, but in other countries, they always take it out. I don’t think it’s important. [emoji848]


----------



## Monique1004

peachylv said:


> Bottega Veneta and Tod’s do.  They have past season bags and colors, as well as made for outlet bags.



I'm quite surprised by this...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Monique1004 said:


> I'm quite surprised by this...


I'm interested in why brands make bags directly for outlets, if someone has an idea or knows.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm interested in why brands make bags directly for outlets, if someone has an idea or knows.


I can't imagine any other reason other than to purely drive sales! I'm not sure if that outweighs potentially damaging brand power though.


----------



## Addicted to bags

sortofobsessed said:


> Hi all! I just ordered and received a gorgeous Loewe Puzzle Bag in dark blue with gold hardware from Bergdorf Goodman.
> 
> Unfortunately, the bag shipped from a retail store, and came unwrapped, and with no authenticity card or Loewe tags.
> 
> I love the bag, but I'm very disappointed that it is missing an authenticity card and is clearly a store display model/return. I contacted customer service and they offered to refund me, but the bag is back-ordered on their website and I wouldn't be able to get another one for months. I live in CA so ordering from Bergdorf meant no sales tax for me, and they also had a 15% off first order discount that I was able to use, and I used a credit card that got 5% cash back on department stores, so I was able to get this at a reasonable price. (Retail is $2290)
> 
> Thoughts? Would you keep a bag that came without authenticity card? I've never resold any of my bags, but I like having the option, and not having a "full set" seems like it could be an issue down the road.


None of my Loewe bags came with an authenticity card. I don’t think Loewe has this system. Congrats on your new Puzzle. If it’s in acceptable condition to you and you love it why not keep it? The only time I’ve received a Loewe box is when I purchased from Matchesfashion and I imagine if you purchased directly from Loewe? Did you get a dust Bag? That should have come with the Puzzle.


----------



## sortofobsessed

Addicted to bags said:


> None of my Loewe bags came with an authenticity card. I don’t think Loewe has this system. Congrats on your new Puzzle. If it’s in acceptable condition to you and you love it why not keep it? The only time I’ve received a Loewe box is when I purchased from Matchesfashion and I imagine if you purchased directly from Loewe? Did you get a dust Bag? That should have come with the Puzzle.





vink said:


> Um... I’m new to Loewe, but I don’t think mine came with authenticity card either. A care card, perhaps? I don’t even remember. [emoji848] It got shipped from the warehouse directly per my request since they didn’t have it at the store at that moment so I know it’s a fresh one. Well, judging from this, I wouldn’t mind.
> 
> Getting a Chanel in the States may get you the bag tag, but in other countries, they always take it out. I don’t think it’s important. [emoji848]



THANK YOU BOTH - I feel a ton better! I absolutely love the bag; I think this might be the best bag out of my entire collection. I love it so much and now I feel so much better about keeping it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

sortofobsessed said:


> THANK YOU BOTH - I feel a ton better! I absolutely love the bag; I think this might be the best bag out of my entire collection. I love it so much and now I feel so much better about keeping it!



Glad to help and I love my Puzzles too! Enjoy and post a mod shot if you can


----------



## MamaSleepy

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm interested in why brands make bags directly for outlets, if someone has an idea or knows.



Why? Money!

Factory/warehouse/outlets are big money makers for brands. People flock to them bc they want to find a "good deal."

I'm old enough to remember the real outlets that sold overstock, well-marked seconds, bolt ends, old season, etc. These places were not merchandised, product was piled on tables- sometimes it was actually a gritty warehouse where the entrance was an open garage door.

Realizing an opportunity, brands or 3rd party consolidators opened regular-retail-looking stores, labeled them outlets and included middle class in their marketing. Everyone was thrilled to afford major brands priced below dept stores. Sometimes 70% off!

It's surprising how many ppl don't realize these fancy outlet malls aren't the same as the side-street factory stores in the past. They don't offer the same bargains; most of the merchandise is made-for-outlet and would never be sold in reg. retail. Leathers may be thinner, different cut or even bonded. Less detail, cheaper fabrics, lining, thread, buttons, hardware. Maybe machine made rather than by hand.
Google it, it's interesting what you'll find.  This has good info - _Mythbusting: Outlet stores_. https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3392279


----------



## doni

MamaSleepy said:


> Why? Money!
> 
> Factory/warehouse/outlets are big money makers for brands. People flock to them bc they want to find a "good deal."
> 
> I'm old enough to remember the real outlets that sold overstock, well-marked seconds, bolt ends, old season, etc. These places were not merchandised, product was piled on tables- sometimes it was actually a gritty warehouse where the entrance was an open garage door.
> 
> Realizing an opportunity, brands or 3rd party consolidators opened regular-retail-looking stores, labeled them outlets and included middle class in their marketing. Everyone was thrilled to afford major brands priced below dept stores. Sometimes 70% off!
> 
> It's surprising how many ppl don't realize these fancy outlet malls aren't the same as the side-street factory stores in the past. They don't offer the same bargains; most of the merchandise is made-for-outlet and would never be sold in reg. retail. Leathers may be thinner, different cut or even bonded. Less detail, cheaper fabrics, lining, thread, buttons, hardware. Maybe machine made rather than by hand.
> Google it, it's interesting what you'll find.  This has good info - _Mythbusting: Outlet stores_. https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3392279



That would explain the cheap-looking BV you can find in Off-Sasks5th... does Loewe do this?!

In other order if things, I have a feeling this is going to be my Flamenco last outing this season...


----------



## alla.miss

Neiman Marcus has a constant promo of 15% off first order when you sign up for newsletter. Balenciaga and some other stuff not included, but Loewe is! I think it’s a nice bonus to get around 300$ off when you purchase new bag, this is valid only on-line though.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MamaSleepy said:


> Why? Money!
> 
> Factory/warehouse/outlets are big money makers for brands. People flock to them bc they want to find a "good deal."
> 
> I'm old enough to remember the real outlets that sold overstock, well-marked seconds, bolt ends, old season, etc. These places were not merchandised, product was piled on tables- sometimes it was actually a gritty warehouse where the entrance was an open garage door.
> 
> Realizing an opportunity, brands or 3rd party consolidators opened regular-retail-looking stores, labeled them outlets and included middle class in their marketing. Everyone was thrilled to afford major brands priced below dept stores. Sometimes 70% off!
> 
> It's surprising how many ppl don't realize these fancy outlet malls aren't the same as the side-street factory stores in the past. They don't offer the same bargains; most of the merchandise is made-for-outlet and would never be sold in reg. retail. Leathers may be thinner, different cut or even bonded. Less detail, cheaper fabrics, lining, thread, buttons, hardware. Maybe machine made rather than by hand.
> Google it, it's interesting what you'll find.  This has good info - _Mythbusting: Outlet stores_. https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3392279


This can't be good for any brand's longevity? I guess as long as profits are made, share holders don't care how. Thank you, Mama Sleepy, an interesting read.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

doni said:


> That would explain the cheap-looking BV you can find in Off-Sasks5th... does Loewe do this?!
> 
> In other order if things, I have a feeling this is going to be my Flamenco last outing this season...
> 
> View attachment 4213459


Gorgeous green.


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> None of my Loewe bags came with an authenticity card. I don’t think Loewe has this system. Congrats on your new Puzzle. If it’s in acceptable condition to you and you love it why not keep it? The only time I’ve received a Loewe box is when I purchased from Matchesfashion and I imagine if you purchased directly from Loewe? Did you get a dust Bag? That should have come with the Puzzle.



If you look at the tiny paper booklet that came with your bag, there should be a single paper card that's stuck in it which has the model, serial number & etc. I think that is sort of like an authenticity card. I bought 3 loewe each from oversea duty-free, barneys & matchesfashion and all came with the booklet. I really don't think it matters though. I don't think people care about the authenticity card when buying loewe bags in 2nd hand market. I have bought pre-owned loewe & never cared about it.


----------



## vink

doni said:


> That would explain the cheap-looking BV you can find in Off-Sasks5th... does Loewe do this?!
> 
> In other order if things, I have a feeling this is going to be my Flamenco last outing this season...
> 
> View attachment 4213459



I wish I could pull off color like that! So gorgeous! I like how you pair them together. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## lumkeikei

MamaSleepy said:


> I thought I heard that Loewe bags lined in fabric were made-for-outlet and those lined in suede were reg. boutique bags. Please correct me if I've got this wrong! (as if I'd have to ask)


Both my puzzle and hammock are lined in fabric and they were both bought in regular boutiques.


----------



## seton

peachylv said:


> Bottega Veneta and Tod’s do.  They have past season bags and colors, as well as made for outlet bags.



Yes, as well as Gucci, Mulberry,and Burberry among "premier" designers here. I am not familair with Dior or YSL or Prada to say.


----------



## Rosieisgood

Got my eyes on this beauty. Anyone owns a gate? Would love to hear your opinion on using it. I heard this one is hard to get and the store has only one left.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Monique1004

Rosieisgood said:


> View attachment 4219058
> 
> Got my eyes on this beauty. Anyone owns a gate? Would love to hear your opinion on using it. I heard this one is hard to get and the store has only one left.
> Thanks in advance



I’m a happy owner of one. Go for it! The only thing is that the bottom is not flat so sometimes it fits stuff in a weird way.


----------



## xltm

Hi guys! I’ve traveled through this entir thread because I’m thinking of getting the Puzzle in tan! However it seems like the shade of tan is different from the dark brown I’ve seen in older photos? Does anyone have an actual pic of the newer shade or if it IS a newer shade? I’m in Canberra so I can’t go to a Loewe store to check it out in person. Thanks!!


----------



## Rosieisgood

Monique1004 said:


> I’m a happy owner of one. Go for it! The only thing is that the bottom is not flat so sometimes it fits stuff in a weird way.



Thank you dear 
As long as the things fits, I think I’ll be happy with it [emoji5] Just asked my SA to keep it for me! I really like how it looks, how casual and formal the bag can become when carried in different ways. The design is also more versatile than I though. Can’t wait to go bring it home next week [emoji173]️
Thank you for the input!


----------



## vink

I really want this hammock and plan to buy it in Hong Kong during my trip there in April. 




Anyone think it’ll sold out by then or should I jump at the local boutique. But the difference is like 30%!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] 

When will it arrive at the boutique?


----------



## Rebeccajst

Hi all. I just bought a Loewe from the preloved market, it was authenticated, was new with tags and included a receipt. The only question I have about the bag is if the lining is supposed to be attached? Most designer bags I’ve purchased have the lining attached but when I checked this one does not. Can any puzzle owners weigh in?  Thank you!


----------



## S.E.N. 1984

xltm said:


> Hi guys! I’ve traveled through this entir thread because I’m thinking of getting the Puzzle in tan! However it seems like the shade of tan is different from the dark brown I’ve seen in older photos? Does anyone have an actual pic of the newer shade or if it IS a newer shade? I’m in Canberra so I can’t go to a Loewe store to check it out in person. Thanks!!



I bought this small puzzle (new style) at Loewe in Spain last month.  I love it!  I would say the tan is a little darker than it appears in this photo... I would call it a medium-to-dark tan, but I can't compare to any earlier tan shade.  



The tan in the photos from Nordstrom looks pretty accurate:  https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/loewe-...yqwd05kz2Uaqs7aJTNP-OK2p5hdJTkchoCrVoQAvD_BwE

Hope this helps!


----------



## Rosieisgood

vink said:


> I really want this hammock and plan to buy it in Hong Kong during my trip there in April.
> 
> View attachment 4219625
> 
> 
> Anyone think it’ll sold out by then or should I jump at the local boutique. But the difference is like 30%!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> When will it arrive at the boutique?



From my experience, there’s a chance that it’s still in stock in Asia when you arrive but I must say that hammock doesn’t sell very well here, meaning that there’s less stock coming to the boutiques and especially from the show collection. From a long time I live and travel around Asia, I’ve only seen a handful of hammock bags being carried and that’s in Japan, not other parts of Asia...


----------



## vink

Rosieisgood said:


> From my experience, there’s a chance that it’s still in stock in Asia when you arrive but I must say that hammock doesn’t sell very well here, meaning that there’s less stock coming to the boutiques and especially from the show collection. From a long time I live and travel around Asia, I’ve only seen a handful of hammock bags being carried and that’s in Japan, not other parts of Asia...



Thank you very much! 

Ok... I’ll risk my luck then. I will actually have another trip to Japan by the end of next month. Maybe I’ll check there, too. [emoji29]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rebeccajst said:


> Hi all. I just bought a Loewe from the preloved market, it was authenticated, was new with tags and included a receipt. The only question I have about the bag is if the lining is supposed to be attached? Most designer bags I’ve purchased have the lining attached but when I checked this one does not. Can any puzzle owners weigh in?  Thank you!


I have 2 puzzles with a 3rd on the way (I really like these bags!). I checked the lining on my two bags. The herringbone cotton lining is attached all around at the top but not at the bottom. But the lining doesn't move, I had to pull mine to make it come out. If your concerned about authenticity, is there a small leather tab on the lining on the left side?


----------



## Rebeccajst

Addicted to bags said:


> I have 2 puzzles with a 3rd on the way (I really like these bags!). I checked the lining on my two bags. The herringbone cotton lining is attached all around at the top but not at the bottom. But the lining doesn't move, I had to pull mine to make it come out. If your concerned about authenticity, is there a small leather tab on the lining on the left side?


Hi! Thank you for checking your lining. Yes there is a small tag that is the same Cole as the rest of the lining. It is the strawberry print puzzle with orange interior. I feel pretty confident about the authenticity; the Lining not being attached was what I was most worried about. Though it also has a waveyness to the structure, I figured that would be due to the unstructured nature of the bag


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rebeccajst said:


> View attachment 4221637
> 
> Hi! Thank you for checking your lining. Yes there is a small tag that is the same Cole as the rest of the lining. It is the strawberry print puzzle with orange interior. I feel pretty confident about the authenticity; the Lining not being attached was what I was most worried about. Though it also has a waveyness to the structure, I figured that would be due to the unstructured nature of the bag


Gorgeous bag, enjoy her! Lining probably not attached on the bottom in case you decide to fold flat your puzzle too. That is one of it's features although I've never done that to my bags


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Rebeccajst said:


> View attachment 4221637
> 
> Hi! Thank you for checking your lining. Yes there is a small tag that is the same Cole as the rest of the lining. It is the strawberry print puzzle with orange interior. I feel pretty confident about the authenticity; the Lining not being attached was what I was most worried about. Though it also has a waveyness to the structure, I figured that would be due to the unstructured nature of the bag


Gorgeous bag art bag! It's a bag but also a work of art


----------



## xltm

S.E.N. 1984 said:


> I bought this small puzzle (new style) at Loewe in Spain last month.  I love it!  I would say the tan is a little darker than it appears in this photo... I would call it a medium-to-dark tan, but I can't compare to any earlier tan shade.
> View attachment 4220324
> 
> 
> The tan in the photos from Nordstrom looks pretty accurate:  https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/loewe-...yqwd05kz2Uaqs7aJTNP-OK2p5hdJTkchoCrVoQAvD_BwE
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you so much for this!! And the tan shade does look lovely in the photos! This has been helpful  I bit the bullet and ordered the tan Puzzle in medium and I’m so excited to receive it!!! My first designer handbag


----------



## Addicted to bags

xltm said:


> Thank you so much for this!! And the tan shade does look lovely in the photos! This has been helpful  I bit the bullet and ordered the tan Puzzle in medium and I’m so excited to receive it!!! My first designer handbag


Congrats on your purchase, I think you'll be very pleased with the puzzle. I bought a tan too. Let's both share pics when we receive them


----------



## xltm

Addicted to bags said:


> Congrats on your purchase, I think you'll be very pleased with the puzzle. I bought a tan too. Let's both share pics when we receive them



Definitely will!!


----------



## Rosieisgood

vink said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Ok... I’ll risk my luck then. I will actually have another trip to Japan by the end of next month. Maybe I’ll check there, too. [emoji29]



Yes, I think there’s a higher chance you spot it in Japan. Especially if you’re traveling to Kansai or Kyusyu area. I’ve never seen anyone carry a non-leather hammock in Japan before actually.


----------



## vink

Rosieisgood said:


> Yes, I think there’s a higher chance you spot it in Japan. Especially if you’re traveling to Kansai or Kyusyu area. I’ve never seen anyone carry a non-leather hammock in Japan before actually.



I’m going to Osaka. I’ll try. [emoji4]


----------



## Rosieisgood

vink said:


> I’m going to Osaka. I’ll try. [emoji4]



Good luck  I’m in bangkok right now and they stock a lot hammock and puzzles but I don’t see the one you’re looking for. Otherwise I could ask how much it is ;(


----------



## vink

Rosieisgood said:


> Good luck  I’m in bangkok right now and they stock a lot hammock and puzzles but I don’t see the one you’re looking for. Otherwise I could ask how much it is ;(



Thank you! Are you based in Bangkok? The Japanese website hasn’t shown that one yet. I guess the stripes ones are winter collection and the one I want is cruise (the IG hashtag said that) I know Chanel’s cruise usually hit the boutique by November, but I have no idea about Loewe. Crossing fingers now.


----------



## Rosieisgood

vink said:


> Thank you! Are you based in Bangkok? The Japanese website hasn’t shown that one yet. I guess the stripes ones are winter collection and the one I want is cruise (the IG hashtag said that) I know Chanel’s cruise usually hit the boutique by November, but I have no idea about Loewe. Crossing fingers now.



I travel around Southeast Asia every month for work so I go in store to check new items and prices whenever I get a chance to  
Japanese boutiques usually have new collection out pretty soon. I’m traveling to Tokyo in 2 weeks. Luckily I have an early flight this time and my hotel is close to 2 Loewe boutiques, will ask the SA to check if they have it in stock in Kansai for you  Hopefully they have it. Hammock really is a useful bag, I travel with mine all the time and it fits small folders and notebooks so I use it for work as well.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore the Flamenco today


----------



## Addicted to bags

This arrived today, the tan Puzzle bag in small. I found a brand new one from last season. For me I like last seasons version more, feet on the bottom and a more comfortable strap for the small Puzzle.


----------



## vink

Rosieisgood said:


> I travel around Southeast Asia every month for work so I go in store to check new items and prices whenever I get a chance to
> Japanese boutiques usually have new collection out pretty soon. I’m traveling to Tokyo in 2 weeks. Luckily I have an early flight this time and my hotel is close to 2 Loewe boutiques, will ask the SA to check if they have it in stock in Kansai for you  Hopefully they have it. Hammock really is a useful bag, I travel with mine all the time and it fits small folders and notebooks so I use it for work as well.



Thank you very much! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## elly_fong

Addicted to bags said:


> This arrived today, the tan Puzzle bag in small. I found a brand new one from last season. For me I like last seasons version more, feet on the bottom and a more comfortable strap for the small Puzzle.
> 
> View attachment 4227479


Congrats! It's beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## doni

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore the Flamenco today
> 
> View attachment 4227477
> View attachment 4227478



Gorgeous! 
How do you find the Flamenco for wear, easy of use etc?
I (surprisingly) enjoyed so much carrying my mother’s old Flamenco this Summer, that I am considering getting the Anderson knot versión in a wintery hue.


----------



## Addicted to bags

doni said:


> Gorgeous!
> How do you find the Flamenco for wear, easy of use etc?
> I (surprisingly) enjoyed so much carrying my mother’s old Flamenco this Summer, that I am considering getting the Anderson knot versión in a wintery hue.


I like carrying the Flamenco, very comfortable but the leather is super soft so it seem a little delicate. For me, it's a good rotation bag, not a daily driver IMO. The Anderson knot version looks much hardier and I think could handle being a daily driver.


----------



## Addicted to bags

elly_fong said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful [emoji4]


Thank you elly_fong!


----------



## xltm

Received the bag last night and couldn’t wait to take it out to work today!! Love the colour and I’m glad I got this tan one instead of my usual black. It’s so soft and the workmanship is great. And it’s definitely not heavy like people have said at all! I got it in Medium from Reebonz AU but I think it’s from Monnier Freres.


----------



## Addicted to bags

xltm said:


> Received the bag last night and couldn’t wait to take it out to work today!! Love the colour and I’m glad I got this tan one instead of my usual black. It’s so soft and the workmanship is great. And it’s definitely not heavy like people have said at all! I got it in Medium from Reebonz AU but I think it’s from Monnier Freres.


Congrats!! Looks like we got the same color


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> This arrived today, the tan Puzzle bag in small. I found a brand new one from last season. For me I like last seasons version more, feet on the bottom and a more comfortable strap for the small Puzzle.
> 
> View attachment 4227479


Lucky you! It's beautiful


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

xltm said:


> Received the bag last night and couldn’t wait to take it out to work today!! Love the colour and I’m glad I got this tan one instead of my usual black. It’s so soft and the workmanship is great. And it’s definitely not heavy like people have said at all! I got it in Medium from Reebonz AU but I think it’s from Monnier Freres.


You and bag both look fabulous!


----------



## doni

Addicted to bags said:


> I like carrying the Flamenco, very comfortable but the leather is super soft so it seem a little delicate. For me, it's a good rotation bag, not a daily driver IMO. The Anderson knot version looks much hardier and I think could handle being a daily driver.


But yours is the Anderson knot Flamenco or?


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lucky you! It's beautiful


Thank you SGCW


----------



## Addicted to bags

doni said:


> But yours is the Anderson knot Flamenco or?


Yes sorry for any confusion, mine is the Flamenco knot. I thought you meant the Flamenco Knot Tote bag. See link. I believe the tote would be hardier then the Knot I have, although I love my Knot.
https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/bags/flamenco


----------



## doni

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes sorry for any confusion, mine is the Flamenco knot. I thought you meant the Flamenco Knot Tote bag. See link. I believe the tote would be hardier then the Knot I have, although I love my Knot.
> https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/bags/flamenco



Ah yes, there is the tote, not so fond of that, I much prefer your bag. Also the thing about the Flamenco is the super soft buttery leather, which the shape shows to its best advantage I think


----------



## juicyam1

anyone know of a perfect bag organizer that fits the small puzzle? i am wondering if ones that fit a lv speedy 25 will fit the small puzzle?


----------



## Jujuanne

Got my small puzzle in marine colour a few days ago and have been using it non stop [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you SGCW


Forgot to comment on your Flamenco and beautiful dress 


Jujuanne said:


> Got my small puzzle in marine colour a few days ago and have been using it non stop [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232520


Gorgeous , congratulations! I really want a blue Puzzle but am hoping Loewe will make more of them in Varsity Blue (the "middle" blue).


Btw, I just had an answer back from Loewe that they don't know if the Puzzle will be available in Varsity Blue again. I don't know what it is with Italist that they get to sell all of these one-offs from brands like Loewe and Balenciaga.


----------



## alla.miss

Jujuanne said:


> Got my small puzzle in marine colour a few days ago and have been using it non stop [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232520


This marine is totally adorable!


----------



## alla.miss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous , congratulations! I really want a blue Puzzle but am hoping Loewe will make more of them in Varsity Blue (the "middle" blue).



I’ve seen this marine in real life. It is so good! [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Flamenco knot at the outlet for $1175. PM me if you would like more info!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Actually, an SA sent me an entire list of stock, including Puzzles, Hammocks, Barcelonas, and past season. I don't want to post it, but if anyone's looking for anything feel free to PM me! There's some awesome stuff on there!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> I’ve seen this marine in real life. It is so good! [emoji4]


You know, I think it'd be a hard choice between Marine and Varsity Blue


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Addicted to bags said:


> This arrived today, the tan Puzzle bag in small. I found a brand new one from last season. For me I like last seasons version more, feet on the bottom and a more comfortable strap for the small Puzzle.
> 
> View attachment 4227479



CongratulationsI’m looking for one as well, I want the feet on the bottom to protect my bag.


----------



## elly_fong

To all lovely Loewe puzzle bag owners, may I ask a question about the wear and tear on this bag, especially at where we hock the bag straps.
As there is no designated hock like D-ring to hock the bag strap when carry on shoulder, how is the wear and tear on that area? I assume marks is inevitably but will the leather tear if the bag is 'heavily' in use everyday? 
Please see below for a random picture taken from internet for area that I were referring to. 
TIA


----------



## nvie

Love the basket bag


----------



## maymui

Hi Ladies!

Could anyone shed some light? I have been eyeing the small Loewe Hammock but i noticed some has metal feet and some do not?
I was sure the all the sizes were small, So I'm very confused.
Are the latest small Hammock made without the metal feet?


----------



## maymui

Sorry for the double post! 

Another question, can any small Hammock owner chime in what is the 'correct' small size measurements? 

Is it: Height 23cm x Width 37cm x Depth 14cm?

I can't seem to find an accurate one so I can gauge if the small is still too big for me? 

Sadly, I don't have a boutique in West Australia that I can go too...  

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Muppet18

@elly_fong: I have my large Puzzle bag a year and a half now and I use it a lot!
No signs of usage on the areas you are refering to.
It still looks new!
The leather has softened a bit and that's it.
The Puzzle bag is def. one of my best purchases in the past!
So don't worry!


----------



## elly_fong

Muppet18 said:


> @elly_fong: I have my large Puzzle bag a year and a half now and I use it a lot!
> No signs of usage on the areas you are refering to.
> It still looks new!
> The leather has softened a bit and that's it.
> The Puzzle bag is def. one of my best purchases in the past!
> So don't worry!


Glad to know that! I wanted a puzzle bag, and thought I would be able to get it during my Europe trip in the end of the year. 
To my horror - I realize the countries that I am going to visit has no Loewe store!!


----------



## Muppet18

elly_fong said:


> Glad to know that! I wanted a puzzle bag, and thought I would be able to get it during my Europe trip in the end of the year.
> To my horror - I realize the countries that I am going to visit has no Loewe store!!



Good idea to get it here in Europe!
What countries are you going to visite?
Loewe is not only sold in Loewe stores-qiuet a few others sell them as well!


----------



## elly_fong

Muppet18 said:


> Good idea to get it here in Europe!
> What countries are you going to visite?
> Loewe is not only sold in Loewe stores-qiuet a few others sell them as well!


I am going to Netherland (Amsterdam), Austria, Slovakia and Hungary. Do u happen to know if I can find Loewe in those countries?


----------



## Kathy K

Hi there.  Just found this thread.  I discovered Loewe in Europe and love its quality.  Here are my three bags.  The newest is the fuchsia puzzle bag.  I am curious from the few of you who may own one about whether this will soften and get a bit more slouchy with time.  I love the leather and the color but find it a bit boxy.  I am hoping that will change with time.

For those who say you cannot buy these bags in the US, you CAN.  Nordstrom, Neiman, Bergdorf and Saks all carry them.  They are awesome bags and very well known in Europe.


----------



## Addicted to bags

elly_fong said:


> Glad to know that! I wanted a puzzle bag, and thought I would be able to get it during my Europe trip in the end of the year.
> To my horror - I realize the countries that I am going to visit has no Loewe store!!


I'm sorry to hear that! Can you take a Loewe detour?


----------



## alla.miss

elly_fong said:


> I am going to Netherland (Amsterdam), Austria, Slovakia and Hungary. Do u happen to know if I can find Loewe in those countries?


Amsterdam is not so good for lux shopping, more for contemporary and Swedish brands.
In Amsterdam check out de Bijenkorf, not a big selection though https://www.debijenkorf.nl/product-lister-page.html?SearchTerm=loewe

Vienna (Austria) is better for lux shopping.
been a long time since I last visited Vienna, but here is info from the internet
This one carries Loewe
http://boutique-chegini.at/#brands
And perhaps Steffl:
https://www.steffl-vienna.at

Would give a call before going.
In Slovakia and Hungary most probably there is no Loewe at all.
If you were in Warsaw, then Vitkac definitely has some.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kathy K said:


> Hi there.  Just found this thread.  I discovered Loewe in Europe and love its quality.  Here are my three bags.  The newest is the fuchsia puzzle bag.  I am curious from the few of you who may own one about whether this will soften and get a bit more slouchy with time.  I love the leather and the color but find it a bit boxy.  I am hoping that will change with time.
> 
> For those who say you cannot buy these bags in the US, you CAN.  Nordstrom, Neiman, Bergdorf and Saks all carry them.  They are awesome bags and very well known in Europe.


Beautiful Loewe collection!! I have 3 puzzles now and they will definitely soften, it will take about a full week of carrying her and you can always push down on the top at the middle to speed it along.

What is the name of your bottom tan bag?


----------



## jennlt

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful Loewe collection!! I have 3 puzzles now and they will definitely soften, it will take about a full week of carrying her and you can always push down on the top at the middle to speed it along.
> 
> What is the name of your bottom tan bag?



GMTA! I love the bottom bag, too and was also wondering the name of it!


----------



## Kathy K

jennlt said:


> GMTA! I love the bottom bag, too and was also wondering the name of it!


Thank you, ladies.  I do love my Loewe's.  The brown bag is the T Messenger.  I couldn't find that exact bag on the Loewe site, but this is close:
https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/men/ba...6.12.P37-5814.html#q=messenger+bag&lang=en_US


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kathy K said:


> Thank you, ladies.  I do love my Loewe's.  The brown bag is the T Messenger.  I couldn't find that exact bag on the Loewe site, but this is close:
> https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/men/bags/t-messenger-bag/316.12.P37-5814.html#q=messenger+bag&lang=en_US


Any chance of a mod shot?


----------



## jennlt

Kathy K said:


> Thank you, ladies.  I do love my Loewe's.  The brown bag is the T Messenger.  I couldn't find that exact bag on the Loewe site, but this is close:
> https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/men/bags/t-messenger-bag/316.12.P37-5814.html#q=messenger+bag&lang=en_US


Thank you for the link! I love your Loewe collection!


----------



## elly_fong

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! Can you take a Loewe detour?


I would like to do so but I have no idea where is the nearest Loewe store to visit.



alla.miss said:


> Amsterdam is not so good for lux shopping, more for contemporary and Swedish brands.
> In Amsterdam check out de Bijenkorf, not a big selection though https://www.debijenkorf.nl/product-lister-page.html?SearchTerm=loewe
> 
> Vienna (Austria) is better for lux shopping.
> been a long time since I last visited Vienna, but here is info from the internet
> This one carries Loewe
> http://boutique-chegini.at/#brands
> And perhaps Steffl:
> https://www.steffl-vienna.at
> 
> Would give a call before going.
> In Slovakia and Hungary most probably there is no Loewe at all.
> If you were in Warsaw, then Vitkac definitely has some.


Thanks @alla.miss for the tips! Will definitely take a closer on the places suggested


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore my newest Puzzle today. Thought this pic was cute.


----------



## Orellia

Just received my first Loewe bag in the mail!  Small Hammock in Petroleum Blue/ Cypress. I posted about this particular color-way a while ago and snatched it up at a great price during Farfetch's 15% off sale

First thoughts:

I love the sturdy interior material
The interior pockets can fit my iPhone XS Max! That was a pleasant surprise
I love how it can transform between a small and large capacity bag










^This close up pic is more true-to-color than the first one, imo


----------



## Orellia

maymui said:


> Sorry for the double post!
> 
> Another question, can any small Hammock owner chime in what is the 'correct' small size measurements?
> 
> Is it: Height 23cm x Width 37cm x Depth 14cm?
> 
> I can't seem to find an accurate one so I can gauge if the small is still too big for me?
> 
> Sadly, I don't have a boutique in West Australia that I can go too...
> 
> Thanks for all the help!



Hi, I just got a small hammock and I took some measurements for you. Btw I'm 5'9" and I think the small is a good size on me. It's hard to measure because it changes shape haha.

Width wings out 14.5" inches and unzipped 18"
Width wings folded in 9"
Base/Bottom rectangle of bag length 11"
Height with handles 16"
Shoulder strap default drop 16" including handles (adjustable)
edit to add: my new hammock *does* have metal feet


----------



## xiaoxiao

Orellia said:


> Hi, I just got a small hammock and I took some measurements for you. Btw I'm 5'9" and I think the small is a good size on me. It's hard to measure because it changes shape haha.
> 
> Width wings out 14.5" inches and unzipped 18"
> Width wings folded in 9"
> Base/Bottom rectangle of bag length 11"
> Height with handles 16"
> Shoulder strap default drop 16" including handles (adjustable)
> edit to add: my new hammock *does* have metal feet



I’m a tad shorter than you and I would love to see a modeling pix, if you don’t mind! I’m debating between the small and the medium. And also, anyone has both lindy and hammock? I’ve read they are very similar.... TIA!


----------



## nvie

Can’t wait for this variation of basket
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
....


----------



## OneMoreDay

Orellia said:


> Just received my first Loewe bag in the mail!  Small Hammock in Petroleum Blue/ Cypress. I posted about this particular color-way a while ago and snatched it up at a great price during Farfetch's 15% off sale
> 
> First thoughts:
> 
> I love the sturdy interior material
> The interior pockets can fit my iPhone XS Max! That was a pleasant surprise
> I love how it can transform between a small and large capacity bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This close up pic is more true-to-color than the first one, imo


Lovely colour combination.


----------



## maymui

Orellia said:


> Hi, I just got a small hammock and I took some measurements for you. Btw I'm 5'9" and I think the small is a good size on me. It's hard to measure because it changes shape haha.
> 
> Width wings out 14.5" inches and unzipped 18"
> Width wings folded in 9"
> Base/Bottom rectangle of bag length 11"
> Height with handles 16"
> Shoulder strap default drop 16" including handles (adjustable)
> edit to add: my new hammock *does* have metal feet



Thank you so much Orellia!!! 
I was eyeing that colour hammock as well! Or the Tan... Do show us some OOTD! 

Could I trouble you for the measurements without the handles and the base, could I also have the measurements for the base like the picture?

Thank you once again!


----------



## Indiana

Jujuanne said:


> Got my small puzzle in marine colour a few days ago and have been using it non stop [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232520



Gorgeous, Bag-twin!


----------



## Addicted to bags

xiaoxiao said:


> I’m a tad shorter than you and I would love to see a modeling pix, if you don’t mind! I’m debating between the small and the medium. And also, anyone has both lindy and hammock? I’ve read they are very similar.... TIA!


I have the Lindy 26 and briefly owned the small Hammock. For me there is no comparison, especially if you are short. I definitely prefer the Lindy. Softer, much easier to handle for me. I owned the same color way Hammock as Orellia but it was too tall and awkward for me and I don't carry too much. I loved the colorway but the bag didn't fit me or my lifestyle. Hope this helps.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Addicted to bags said:


> I have the Lindy 26 and briefly owned the small Hammock. For me there is no comparison, especially if you are short. I definitely prefer the Lindy. Softer, much easier to handle for me. I owned the same color way Hammock as Orellia but it was too tall and awkward for me and I don't carry too much. I loved the colorway but the bag didn't fit me or my lifestyle. Hope this helps.



Thanks!! It helps a lot! I’m 5’8, and carry 35 b’s in general... and I carry 34 lindy so size is not a problem for me per sec.... in terms of getting in and out of the bag, how did you feel about hammock vs lindy? And did you carry the hammock cross body style? I like how lindy has an outer pocket for phones and keys as well....


----------



## Addicted to bags

xiaoxiao said:


> Thanks!! It helps a lot! I’m 5’8, and carry 35 b’s in general... and I carry 34 lindy so size is not a problem for me per sec.... in terms of getting in and out of the bag, how did you feel about hammock vs lindy? And did you carry the hammock cross body style? I like how lindy has an outer pocket for phones and keys as well....


That was one of the things I didn't like the Hammock. It was awkward for me to get things in &  out, probably because the bag felt so long. I'm 5'1 btw so that had a lot to do with it. Plus my favorite shape for the Hammock when it was together, it would have been much easier to get in and out of if I wore it with the wings out but that was too big on my body. I never tried it crossbody, sorry.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Addicted to bags said:


> That was one of the things I didn't like the Hammock. It was awkward for me to get things in &  out, probably because the bag felt so long. I'm 5'1 btw so that had a lot to do with it. Plus my favorite shape for the Hammock when it was together, it would have been much easier to get in and out of if I wore it with the wings out but that was too big on my body. I never tried it crossbody, sorry.




Thanks so much!!! It helps a lot. ❤️


----------



## MamaSleepy

nvie said:


> Can’t wait for this variation of basket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Bet it sells out...


----------



## maymui

Addicted to bags said:


> That was one of the things I didn't like the Hammock. It was awkward for me to get things in &  out, probably because the bag felt so long. I'm 5'1 btw so that had a lot to do with it. Plus my favorite shape for the Hammock when it was together, it would have been much easier to get in and out of if I wore it with the wings out but that was too big on my body. I never tried it crossbody, sorry.



I'm 5'1 too and I'm really hoping the hammock would work... [emoji17]  having a kid, was hoping that   I could use the bag crossbody... 
Did you get the small hammock?


----------



## vink

I have a medium hammock and wear it crossbody most of the time. I love the effortless chic vibe that come with it. I’m 5’4” though. But I’m a size 10-12 so it look like a small on me. [emoji16]


----------



## Orellia

maymui said:


> Thank you so much Orellia!!!
> I was eyeing that colour hammock as well! Or the Tan... Do show us some OOTD!
> 
> Could I trouble you for the measurements without the handles and the base, could I also have the measurements for the base like the picture?
> 
> Thank you once again!
> View attachment 4238484



No problem 
Height = ~11"
Base = 6"


----------



## Addicted to bags

maymui said:


> I'm 5'1 too and I'm really hoping the hammock would work... [emoji17]  having a kid, was hoping that   I could use the bag crossbody...
> Did you get the small hammock?


Yes I got and returned the small. If you like carrying it with the wings out I think it could work for you. Have you tried to find some pictures of the Hammock being carried crossbody?


----------



## maymui

Orellia said:


> No problem
> Height = ~11"
> Base = 6"



Thank you Orellia!!!


----------



## maymui

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes I got and returned the small. If you like carrying it with the wings out I think it could work for you. Have you tried to find some pictures of the Hammock being carried crossbody?



No... I only managed to find many with the wings out and some as a shoulder bag..


----------



## nvie

MamaSleepy said:


> Bet it sells out...



I’m hoping it would also come in small size, a nice variation to my tan medium basket.


----------



## Kathy K

Indiana said:


> Gorgeous, Bag-twin!


What a beautiful color!


----------



## alla.miss

i think this key charm is so cute


----------



## xltm

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You and bag both look fabulous!


Thank you!!


----------



## karenab

Addicted to bags said:


> This arrived today, the tan Puzzle bag in small. I found a brand new one from last season. For me I like last seasons version more, feet on the bottom and a more comfortable strap for the small Puzzle.
> 
> View attachment 4227479



OMG where did you find!???? I'm desperately looking for one. I have medium but want to swap out for the small.


----------



## Addicted to bags

karenab said:


> OMG where did you find!???? I'm desperately looking for one. I have medium but want to swap out for the small.


I got lucky and found it on Poshmark, a place I have never shopped at. I was quite nervous until I received her and found that it was genuine and in brand new condition as described. Keep searching and good luck. Do you care if it's last years model (with feet and the thicker strap at the top) or this years model? (no feet and regular even thickness of the strap?) Because finding the older model in decent or new condition is tricky.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Jujuanne said:


> Got my small puzzle in marine colour a few days ago and have been using it non stop [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232520



Congrats! The color looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Rosieisgood said:


> Thank you dear
> As long as the things fits, I think I’ll be happy with it [emoji5] Just asked my SA to keep it for me! I really like how it looks, how casual and formal the bag can become when carried in different ways. The design is also more versatile than I though. Can’t wait to go bring it home next week [emoji173]️
> Thank you for the input!



Did you end up buying the bag? 

It's so beautiful--that's one of the versions I'm eyeing as well!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

OneMoreDay said:


> My favourite piece, along with this version.
> View attachment 4207870



OMG! This is so beautiful! I love the casual vibe!

Is there an announced release date?

TIA!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Just found this on Loewe insta ... love! Kite bag:


----------



## karenab

Addicted to bags said:


> I got lucky and found it on Poshmark, a place I have never shopped at. I was quite nervous until I received her and found that it was genuine and in brand new condition as described. Keep searching and good luck. Do you care if it's last years model (with feet and the thicker strap at the top) or this years model? (no feet and regular even thickness of the strap?) Because finding the older model in decent or new condition is tricky.



Yea I'm really after the older one. Ugh it's so hard. I prefer the feet and wider strap.  I'll have to just keep looking!!! If you see one do DM me!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

karenab said:


> Yea I'm really after the older one. Ugh it's so hard. I prefer the feet and wider strap.  I'll have to just keep looking!!! If you see one do DM me!!


You got it. You want the tan one too?


----------



## karenab

Addicted to bags said:


> You got it. You want the tan one too?



YEP!!! I have the medium but want to size down to the small older one! Thx and feel free to ping me on IG too! I'm embarrassingly on there all the time LOL!! Thx so much for the help


----------



## Pomba

seton said:


> There were only two amazona 28 in the outlet. Both were extra 20 percent off.
> The red was 1425 plus twenty percent off
> View attachment 4207094
> View attachment 4207095


Wow what happened to the classic Amazona?!? I loved them for their simple classic understated "Hermes of Spain" look did they glue on a pouch on the bag? Whats with the baby strap morphing out of the body of the bag like an alien and that chain?!? Oh well at least can be used as a weapon! Im appalled and was looking forward to goin to Miami outlet.  Ill skip it if they dont carry the original classic amazona 28..i love mine so much i want another one. I dold 2 hermes and on a 3 chanels and will replace with 1 amazona but not if this is the look! Shoot me now.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Pomba said:


> Wow what happened to the classic Amazona?!? I loved them for their simple classic understated "Hermes of Spain" look did they glue on a pouch on the bag? Whats with the baby strap morphing out of the body of the bag like an alien and that chain?!? Oh well at least can be used as a weapon! Im appalled and was looking forward to goin to Miami outlet.  Ill skip it if they dont carry the original classic amazona 28..i love mine so much i want another one. I dold 2 hermes and on a 3 chanels and will replace with 1 amazona but not if this is the look! Shoot me now.


Last I saw, they had plain Amazonas as well at the outlet.


----------



## Pomba

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Last I saw, they had plain Amazonas as well at the outlet.


ok thats great then!  thank you


----------



## Orellia

Here's some more shots of my small Hammock!

Shoes: ASOS
Jeans: Paige Denim
T-shirt: A defunct online Icelandic store, E-Label
I'm 5'9"


----------



## Pomba

Well , I ordered a red amazona today. They now alliw Canada to order amazonas direct, in 2012 i had to do an international order and lots of hoops.  Anyway, i much prefer the older original amazona (i have the 28 suede) and its the most perfect design ive ever experienced..i have Hermes and Chanel and lv and every premuim brAnd.  I sold almost all my Chanel and hermes the birkin is next.  I dont think i like what jonathan did to amazona as he took away cute lock and seems like that solo pocket the old one has that gives you 3 sections to use.   Lets see when i get it...hope he didn't turn this great brand into coach...super not impressed with his new ideas thus far ugh


----------



## bklner2014

Pomba said:


> Well , I ordered a red amazona today. They now alliw Canada to order amazonas direct, in 2012 i had to do an international order and lots of hoops.  Anyway, i much prefer the older original amazona (i have the 28 suede) and its the most perfect design ive ever experienced..i have Hermes and Chanel and lv and every premuim brAnd.  I sold almost all my Chanel and hermes the birkin is next.  I dont think i like what jonathan did to amazona as he took away cute lock and seems like that solo pocket the old one has that gives you 3 sections to use.   Lets see when i get it...hope he didn't turn this great brand into coach...super not impressed with his new ideas thus far ugh


I prefer the original Amazona design too. The current one is nice, but I don't really like the thickness of the bag strap...


----------



## Pomba

bklner2014 said:


> I prefer the original Amazona design too. The current one is nice, but I don't really like the thickness of the bag strap...


Good that bag strap is removable, I wont be using it much. Im a hand held girl. What do you think about the inside? Is it as light as old version? I cant tell if that little pocket inside is missing.  Mine should arrive tomm


----------



## Pomba

Here is my new Amazona (red) next to my black suede from 2013 .  This is my favorite bag style.  Black bag gets used daily from dec to april and bit slouchy looks great! The red is new style and not as wow as leather not as soft.  I like the lock better than luggage tag and took it off.  i highly doubt ill use strap as this is a carry only bag so put it away. What I didnt know is that hardware is 24k gold plated! Looked at old bags documents and says that too! Hope Loewe does not turn into Coach as the new designer came from there and not happy that Amazona can be found in outlets...not good for the brand! We all know what happened to his last Brand he blew up in outlets!  Heres my pics


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Pomba said:


> Here is my new Amazona (red) next to my black suede from 2013 .  This is my favorite bag style.  Black bag gets used daily from dec to april and bit slouchy looks great! The red is new style and not as wow as leather not as soft.  I like the lock better than luggage tag and took it off.  i highly doubt ill use strap as this is a carry only bag so put it away. What I didnt know is that hardware is 24k gold plated! Looked at old bags documents and says that too! Hope Loewe does not turn into Coach as the new designer came from there and not happy that Amazona can be found in outlets...not good for the brand! We all know what happened to his last Brand he blew up in outlets!  Heres my pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247955
> View attachment 4247956
> View attachment 4247957


I really doubt Loewe will turn into Coach. Stuart Vevers has not been the designer of Loewe in 5 years; Jonathan Anderson is now and he never worked for Coach. You might argue that JWA put Loewe on the fashion map. They are still producing Amazonas for full-priced lines as well; you can find them on the Loewe website still. All of the bag designs are currently available at the outlets, not just the Amazona. As for the outlets ruining the brands, Loewe - like Chloe, Givenchy, Dior, etc - do not make bags specifically for the outlet; they just sell out-of-season stock and these brands are all doing okay for now. They no longer stock the Amazona at Barneys though, so we'll see if it continues to be a best-seller. Please stop worrying.

On a more positive note, your new Amazona is lovely! The Amazona is very much catching my eye and I'm hoping to pick one up pre-owned in a bright color as my next bag purchase.


----------



## vink

I think they only send the outrageous seasonal pieces to outlets which is normal for every brands. I heard some brands even keep the pieces they in storage for 5 years to make sure it’s so outdated before releasing it to outlets. Not like some brands where you’ll find it at the outlet next month.


----------



## Pomba

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I really doubt Loewe will turn into Coach. Stuart Vevers has not been the designer of Loewe in 5 years; Jonathan Anderson is now and he never worked for Coach. You might argue that JWA put Loewe on the fashion map. They are still producing Amazonas for full-priced lines as well; you can find them on the Loewe website still. All of the bag designs are currently available at the outlets, not just the Amazona. As for the outlets ruining the brands, Loewe - like Chloe, Givenchy, Dior, etc - do not make bags specifically for the outlet; they just sell out-of-season stock and these brands are all doing okay for now. They no longer stock the Amazona at Barneys though, so we'll see if it continues to be a best-seller. Please stop worrying.
> 
> On a more positive note, your new Amazona is lovely! The Amazona is very much catching my eye and I'm hoping to pick one up pre-owned in a bright color as my next bag purchase.




Thank you! Whew! Ive been not buying bags since 2013...this is first in long time.  Im actually downsizing collection, so intention is to keep loewe and hopefully the value!


----------



## qubed

I promised a photo a couple months ago, so here's my Christian Louboutin clutch with silver Loewe knot keychain. I really needed a handle or strap for the clutch, and this seems to work alright. I had really wanted a red/black/white knot to match the leather (there's red leather on the sides), but it had gold hardware so that wasn't going to work at all. 

This isn't perfectly matched, but it's close enough. (It actually looks a bit better in the photo–in real life, the silvers are more obviously different)


----------



## chrissiewong

Went to check out the puzzle bag but ended up getting a seasonal color card holder. I can’t wait to use it!


----------



## Pomba

Pomba said:


> Here is my new Amazona (red) next to my black suede from 2013 .  This is my favorite bag style.  Black bag gets used daily from dec to april and bit slouchy looks great! The red is new style and not as wow as leather not as soft.  I like the lock better than luggage tag and took it off.  i highly doubt ill use strap as this is a carry only bag so put it away. What I didnt know is that hardware is 24k gold plated! Looked at old bags documents and says that too! Hope Loewe does not turn into Coach as the new designer came from there and not happy that Amazona can be found in outlets...not good for the brand! We all know what happened to his last Brand he blew up in outlets!  Heres my pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247955
> View attachment 4247956
> View attachment 4247957


here is my new amazone in action..


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Pomba said:


> here is my new amazone in action..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249877


Very cute! Is it size 28?


----------



## Pomba

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Very cute! Is it size 28?


Yes its the 28 and im 5' 7".  Perfect for me


----------



## bklner2014

Looks great on you! Sorry to hear the leather is not as soft, but it is lovely! I haven't seen the new Amazona in real life yet. What are your thoughts on the weight compared to the old version?


Pomba said:


> here is my new amazone in action..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249877


----------



## Pomba

bklner2014 said:


> Looks great on you! Sorry to hear the leather is not as soft, but it is lovely! I haven't seen the new Amazona in real life yet. What are your thoughts on the weight compared to the old version?


Thanks,  I find old is a tad lighter.  I am wearing my old suede one today after 2 days of my new red one.  I really like th gold lock on the front, nicer than new one for sure.  i will take out new one next week to give it time to soften.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mini Puzzles are up on Matchesfashion. Priced at £1,272.

Width 7in/17.8cm
Length 5in/12.7cm
Depth 3in/7.6cm
Handle drop length 2in/5.1cm
Strap drop length 23.3in/59cm
Tan



Red



Yellow



Blue


----------



## alla.miss

after private sale at matches no puzzles left!!! sad.. i wasn't on matches private sale list.
anyone got a puzzle from matches? please share for the eye candy


----------



## Addicted to bags

OneMoreDay said:


> Mini Puzzles are up on Matchesfashion. Priced at £1,272.
> 
> Width 7in/17.8cm
> Length 5in/12.7cm
> Depth 3in/7.6cm
> Handle drop length 2in/5.1cm
> Strap drop length 23.3in/59cm
> Tan
> View attachment 4253821
> View attachment 4253822
> 
> Red
> View attachment 4253823
> View attachment 4253824
> 
> Yellow
> View attachment 4253825
> View attachment 4253826
> 
> Blue
> View attachment 4253827
> View attachment 4253828


So cute!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Missed the Mini Puzzle in Pink.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

oh, god, I have to have one of these. SO cute. :O

I just picked up a gate GRID pattern bag. Not at all what I went in for but I couldn't take my eyes off of it. I originally wanted the black with tan tie. It's really bold.


----------



## OneMoreDay

OneMoreDay said:


> Mini Puzzles are up on Matchesfashion. Priced at £1,272.
> 
> Width 7in/17.8cm
> Length 5in/12.7cm
> Depth 3in/7.6cm
> Handle drop length 2in/5.1cm
> Strap drop length 23.3in/59cm
> Tan
> View attachment 4253821
> View attachment 4253822
> 
> Red
> View attachment 4253823
> View attachment 4253824
> 
> Yellow
> View attachment 4253825
> View attachment 4253826
> 
> Blue
> View attachment 4253827
> View attachment 4253828





OneMoreDay said:


> Missed the Mini Puzzle in Pink.
> View attachment 4253836
> View attachment 4253837


So the Mini Puzzles have popped up on Loewe.com as well. For clarification, these are the names of the colours:
Tan = Tan
Yellow = Yellow
Red = Scarlet Red
Blue = Varsity Blue​These colours are also used in the new Mini Flamenco Knot bags.


In addition, there's a new colour called Raspberry, available in the Mini Puzzle, Small Puzzle, the Mini Gate (Raspberry/Wine combo), Bunny Mini, *Small Hammock, Amazone 28, and the Missy Clutch.


The Small Puzzle from the new Mackintosh collection is a combination of Raspeberry/Wild Rose.


While the Small Gate Top Handle from the same collection uses Raspberry/Wine.



_*Edited to add the Small Hammock._


----------



## OneMoreDay

stephlny78 said:


> oh, god, I have to have one of these. SO cute. :O
> 
> I just picked up a gate GRID pattern bag. Not at all what I went in for but I couldn't take my eyes off of it. I originally wanted the black with tan tie. It's really bold.


This one? 


It's part of the Mackintosh collection, inspired by the Scottish architect and designer, Charles Rennie Mackintosh and his work in the Glasgow School, Art Nouveau, and the Arts & Crafts movement.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Yes! it's normally not what I would go for, but it looks SO good on. Especially with my olive green trench. I blame my antsy baby for making snap decisions. haha


----------



## OneMoreDay

stephlny78 said:


> Yes! it's normally not what I would go for, but it looks SO good on. Especially with my olive green trench. I blame my antsy baby for making snap decisions. haha


I think it's a wonderful choice!  It's a touch more interesting than classic black, but still a neutral combination of black and white so it's nothing too out there.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

In store:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Really digging the Mackintosh collection. That lasercut Hammock is amazing.


----------



## OneMoreDay

stephlny78 said:


> In store:


Beautiful!


----------



## Addicted to bags

OneMoreDay said:


> So the Mini Puzzles have popped up on Loewe.com as well. For clarification, these are the names of the colours:
> Tan = Tan
> Yellow = Yellow
> Red = Scarlet Red
> Blue = Varsity Blue​These colours are also used in the new Mini Flamenco Knot bags.
> View attachment 4254022
> 
> In addition, there's a new colour called Raspberry, available in the Mini Puzzle, Small Puzzle, the Mini Gate (Raspberry/Wine combo), Bunny Mini, *Small Hammock, Amazone 28, and the Missy Clutch.
> View attachment 4254042
> 
> The Small Puzzle from the new Mackintosh collection is a combination of Raspeberry/Wild Rose.
> View attachment 4254026
> 
> While the Small Gate Top Handle from the same collection uses Raspberry/Wine.
> View attachment 4254027
> 
> 
> _*Edited to add the Small Hammock._


Thanks for all this great info OneMoreDay!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stephlny78 said:


> In store:


I'm so jelly!! That looks great on you


----------



## vink

OneMoreDay said:


> So the Mini Puzzles have popped up on Loewe.com as well. For clarification, these are the names of the colours:
> Tan = Tan
> Yellow = Yellow
> Red = Scarlet Red
> Blue = Varsity Blue​These colours are also used in the new Mini Flamenco Knot bags.
> View attachment 4254022
> 
> In addition, there's a new colour called Raspberry, available in the Mini Puzzle, Small Puzzle, the Mini Gate (Raspberry/Wine combo), Bunny Mini, *Small Hammock, Amazone 28, and the Missy Clutch.
> View attachment 4254042
> 
> The Small Puzzle from the new Mackintosh collection is a combination of Raspeberry/Wild Rose.
> View attachment 4254026
> 
> While the Small Gate Top Handle from the same collection uses Raspberry/Wine.
> View attachment 4254027
> 
> 
> _*Edited to add the Small Hammock._



Oh... I like the look of the gate! But I think it’s too small for me. [emoji848] 

I’m still waiting for that woven hammock to hit the store.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Saks has the mini hammock for preorder but only a leather canvas version, not a full leather


----------



## yakusoku.af

Found it! 
Moda Operandi has the all leather one 
It’s the same price as the mini puzzle


----------



## Addicted to bags

yakusoku.af said:


> Found it!
> Moda Operandi has the all leather one
> It’s the same price as the mini puzzle
> View attachment 4254325
> 
> View attachment 4254326


Oooh, now that's a cute size but no shipping until April 2019? Rats. Thanks for the info yakuoku!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Addicted to bags said:


> Oooh, now that's a cute size but no shipping until April 2019? Rats. Thanks for the info yakuoku!



It does seem like a long wait. Maybe they over estimated 
I really like that dusty pink color. I’m hoping Nordstrom gets it so I can compare the mini hammock and mini puzzle.


----------



## vink

Anyone know when the cruise will hit the store? I called my local boutique and they said they have no idea. Seeing these drawstring hammock and hearing that they’ll come out in April makes me nervous if we will ever get that cruise hammock I have my eyes on in at all. I know I keep asking the same question over and over again, but it’s getting annoyed when I see other brands start to have their cruise trickling in and Loewe is still quiet on the shop front, but have their spring stuff up already. I just don’t want to miss that bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vink said:


> Anyone know when the cruise will hit the store? I called my local boutique and they said they have no idea. Seeing these drawstring hammock and hearing that they’ll come out in April makes me nervous if we will ever get that cruise hammock I have my eyes on in at all. I know I keep asking the same question over and over again, but it’s getting annoyed when I see other brands start to have their cruise trickling in and Loewe is still quiet on the shop front, but have their spring stuff up already. I just don’t want to miss that bag.


I believe that the woven hammock you have your eye on is part of the SS19 collection, not the cruise collection, along with all the minis, which is why they're only available in April! I may be wrong though. I'm still trying to master the fashion calendar


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I believe that the woven hammock you have your eye on is part of the SS19 collection, not the cruise collection, along with all the minis, which is why they're only available in April! I may be wrong though. I'm still trying to master the fashion calendar



Oh.... that’s ok then. As long as I don’t miss out on it, I’m willing to wait and call the boutique. I live far from the boutique so website and calling them are my best bet to find out about the info, although we can’t buy them online here. [emoji29] Seeing only the stripe and denim ones on the site makes me nervous. [emoji29]


----------



## OneMoreDay

The Gate bag was a popular choice this season. Obviously they'd carry the most recent designs to the latest Loewe show but it's quite interesting to see how the Gate is incorporated into these looks, particularly with J.W.'s work with patterns and colour-blocking.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Deleted. Double post.


----------



## __crackers

Jujuanne said:


> Got my small puzzle in marine colour a few days ago and have been using it non stop [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232520


Hi there, yours looks like the new Marine blue released (I think) this year? Did you compare this newer version with the original Marine Blue? I am looking for a side by side picture comparison of the two versions in daylight!


----------



## Jujuanne

__crackers said:


> Hi there, yours looks like the new Marine blue released (I think) this year? Did you compare this newer version with the original Marine Blue? I am looking for a side by side picture comparison of the two versions in daylight!



I haven’t seen the original marine blue so I can’t comment. To me it is quite similar to bleu sapphire in Hermes.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I'm super into the mini gate and how they look on, but they are SO tiny. literally just a phone and keys. I wish they were slightly bigger!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stephlny78 said:


> I'm super into the mini gate and how they look on, but they are SO tiny. literally just a phone and keys. I wish they were slightly bigger!


I agree! I bought one online described as small and it turned out to be mislabeled. I received a mini, while cute way too small. Sent back to the store.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

you must have laughed


----------



## Pomba

OneMoreDay said:


> So the Mini Puzzles have popped up on Loewe.com as well. For clarification, these are the names of the colours:
> Tan = Tan
> Yellow = Yellow
> Red = Scarlet Red
> Blue = Varsity Blue​These colours are also used in the new Mini Flamenco Knot bags.
> View attachment 4254022
> 
> In addition, there's a new colour called Raspberry, available in the Mini Puzzle, Small Puzzle, the Mini Gate (Raspberry/Wine combo), Bunny Mini, *Small Hammock, Amazone 28, and the Missy Clutch.
> View attachment 4254042
> 
> The Small Puzzle from the new Mackintosh collection is a combination of Raspeberry/Wild Rose.
> View attachment 4254026
> 
> While the Small Gate Top Handle from the same collection uses Raspberry/Wine.
> View attachment 4254027
> 
> 
> _*Edited to add the Small Hammock._


I just bought and posted the raspberry amazona


----------



## jennlt

Pomba said:


> I just bought and posted the raspberry amazona


We'd love to see pictures!


----------



## bklner2014

Pomba said:


> Thanks,  I find old is a tad lighter.  I am wearing my old suede one today after 2 days of my new red one.  I really like th gold lock on the front, nicer than new one for sure.  i will take out new one next week to give it time to soften.


Sorry for the late reply but thanks so much for taking the time to provide your feedback! It's useful to know about the weight comparison, and "a tad" doesn't seem too bad for me. I hope you are enjoying your new red so far!


----------



## Pomba

bklner2014 said:


> Sorry for the late reply but thanks so much for taking the time to provide your feedback! It's useful to know about the weight comparison, and "a tad" doesn't seem too bad for me. I hope you are enjoying your new red so far!


Hi There, yes, I am liking my red, she was out with me all week and is softening up and zipper not as stiff.   I do wish he kept the lock as it just adds the bit of wow to the simplicity of the bag. 

 I had my first accident with her at the company party as the bathroom had no ledges just single sinks with auto turn on water feature and placed her on the side of sink (for lack of options) and fell forward open and triggered the sink to turn on and fill with water!  I caught it fast so only got an inch of water in and took out all my items, thank god phone didnt get too soaked and blew dry everything including the amazona and it looks like nothing happened, no waterstains at all! 

 Here is how it colour pops against a blue velvet jumpsuit!  See what I mean it needs that little lock for that little bit of bling..  I prefer old style


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I just bought my DREAM Loewe bag off ebay! @Pomba will be happy to know it's a 2011 Amazona with a lock on the front! I'm really excited but also really nervous. It's coming all the way from Japan and the seller rated condition only as 6/10, but I've rehabbed many pre-owned bags and I couldn't miss the 25% cashback deal my credit card is running this weekend! Plus the seller is one of the most well-established in Japan with a good return policy, and it's a very limited edition version of the Amazona. I think the 25% off put the bag in a reasonable price range for the condition. Here's to hoping I can solve any potential issues on my own!


----------



## Pomba

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I just bought my DREAM Loewe bag off ebay! @Pomba will be happy to know it's a 2011 Amazona with a lock on the front! I'm really excited but also really nervous. It's coming all the way from Japan and the seller rated condition only as 6/10, but I've rehabbed many pre-owned bags and I couldn't miss the 25% cashback deal my credit card is running this weekend! Plus the seller is one of the most well-established in Japan with a good return policy, and it's a very limited edition version of the Amazona. I think the 25% off put the bag in a reasonable price range for the condition. Here's to hoping I can solve any potential issues on my own!


wow! How lucky are you!!  which colour?


----------



## Pomba

jennlt said:


> We'd love to see pictures!


I posted 2 pics in this post go back to see.


----------



## jennlt

Pomba said:


> I posted 2 pics in this post go back to see.


I saw the pictures of your gorgeous red last week but I didn't see pics of your new raspberry?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Pomba said:


> wow! How lucky are you!!  which colour?


It's a colorblocked cherry blossom style. It's got super loud colors, just my style; I love bright and crazy things! I got this picture off Google because my seller has somewhat blurry pics, but this the same size and color that I bought


----------



## Pomba

jennlt said:


> I saw the pictures of your gorgeous red last week but I didn't see pics of your new raspberry?


The red is raspberry ..sorry same bag just raspberry is being specific vs generic "red" descriptor


----------



## Pomba

Nice!


----------



## bklner2014

Pomba said:


> Hi There, yes, I am liking my red, she was out with me all week and is softening up and zipper not as stiff.   I do wish he kept the lock as it just adds the bit of wow to the simplicity of the bag.
> 
> I had my first accident with her at the company party as the bathroom had no ledges just single sinks with auto turn on water feature and placed her on the side of sink (for lack of options) and fell forward open and triggered the sink to turn on and fill with water!  I caught it fast so only got an inch of water in and took out all my items, thank god phone didnt get too soaked and blew dry everything including the amazona and it looks like nothing happened, no waterstains at all!
> 
> Here is how it colour pops against a blue velvet jumpsuit!  See what I mean it needs that little lock for that little bit of bling..  I prefer old style


What a fab look, and your red Amazona sounds very durable! Glad to know no damage was done.


----------



## jennlt

Pomba said:


> The red is raspberry ..sorry same bag just raspberry is being specific vs generic "red" descriptor


Your new Amazona is beautiful! I just ordered the new raspberry Puzzle and can't wait to see it. It should arrive this Thursday.


----------



## Pomba

jennlt said:


> View attachment 4263009
> 
> Your new Amazona is beautiful! I just ordered the new raspberry Puzzle and can't wait to see it. It should arrive this Thursday.


Yay! Its such an interesting colour, subltle not flashy yet pops!


----------



## Pomba

bklner2014 said:


> What a fab look, and your red Amazona sounds very durable! Glad to know no damage was done.


Thank you


----------



## jennlt

Pomba said:


> Yay! Its such an interesting colour, subltle not flashy yet pops!


Thanks! I am very interested to see what it looks like irl.


----------



## kplusy

Hello everyone,

I need some people who know Loewe small puzzle bag for help. I recently bought one (their last one) from a department store online. I THINM this one was out of stock for a long time, but it showed up (just one bag) on the website one day. When I received it today, I notice it’s the old style (four feet and a wide strap), which I love so much. However, it’s more like grained leather instead of smooth calfskin. I worry it’s not authentic because I have heard the white logo on top of the bag represents “smooth calfskin” vs. the embossed (non-colored) logo represents “grained leather”. My bag looks more like a white logo with grained leather to me. It’s hard for me to find the old version online. For those who know about this bag, have you seen “my version” before? I just worry about buying a fake bag. I don’t just want to return it because I got it in a very good price. Thanks everyone!


----------



## kplusy

Add one more picture...


----------



## mona_danya

Just pickup this beauty at Holt Renfrew on sale!


----------



## sweetpotayto

Has anyone else seen the new mini puzzle bag? I had my eye on the small but the mini is so cute


----------



## Addicted to bags

sweetpotayto said:


> Has anyone else seen the new mini puzzle bag? I had my eye on the small but the mini is so cute


Not me, I can't wait since I love puzzles


----------



## phinaforth

kplusy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need some people who know Loewe small puzzle bag for help. I recently bought one (their last one) from a department store online. I THINM this one was out of stock for a long time, but it showed up (just one bag) on the website one day. When I received it today, I notice it’s the old style (four feet and a wide strap), which I love so much. However, it’s more like grained leather instead of smooth calfskin. I worry it’s not authentic because I have heard the white logo on top of the bag represents “smooth calfskin” vs. the embossed (non-colored) logo represents “grained leather”. My bag looks more like a white logo with grained leather to me. It’s hard for me to find the old version online. For those who know about this bag, have you seen “my version” before? I just worry about buying a fake bag. I don’t just want to return it because I got it in a very good price. Thanks everyone!



Huuuh, Im pretty unsure If Its authentic...the stitches on the picture with the strap look a bit messy?!


----------



## someonelikeyou

kplusy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need some people who know Loewe small puzzle bag for help. I recently bought one (their last one) from a department store online. I THINM this one was out of stock for a long time, but it showed up (just one bag) on the website one day. When I received it today, I notice it’s the old style (four feet and a wide strap), which I love so much. However, it’s more like grained leather instead of smooth calfskin. I worry it’s not authentic because I have heard the white logo on top of the bag represents “smooth calfskin” vs. the embossed (non-colored) logo represents “grained leather”. My bag looks more like a white logo with grained leather to me. It’s hard for me to find the old version online. For those who know about this bag, have you seen “my version” before? I just worry about buying a fake bag. I don’t just want to return it because I got it in a very good price. Thanks everyone!


I can't comment on authenticity of this bag but I can say mine is white logo, tan grained leather with the old style (with feet, wider straps). I bought my original smooth Puzzle from Loewe in Barcelona but the glazing started to crack immediately, so I returned it to Loewe and they sent me a new grained leather one.


----------



## karenab

Hey guys!!!  

Soooooo I bought a Loewe Puzzle bag tan small with feet on eBay and got an odd feeling when it arrived that it wasn't real.  I checked it against my other two bought from authorized retailers (MatchesFashion) and I thought I saw differences.   The bag came with authenticity papers from Real Authentication.  I told them my concerns and they had me send photos of what I got and they said it's legit.    The thing is, the interior serial number tab is much longer and the font is different to my two Puzzle bags.  Also the leather itself is thin and stiff, slightly card like.  My two Puzzles bags that I already own have buttery soft wrinkly leather that's puffy almost.  Another PFer here shared pics and it's the same - soft puffy like leather.  I told RA and they wrote this:

"As for the tag, again its a difference in textile of Calfskin vs Lambskin and brand variance.  Below you will find a comp of the same textile to your bag.  We find zero issue with your bag and stand behind the original determination of Authentic. We hope this new information will help ease your concern and wear the bag with confidence"

They included this photo.  The right side is the bag in question. I don't know what the one on the left it.  I guess another bag they have? 

What is the leather and tag like on your Puzzle bags?


----------



## karenab

Below is what my stone blue puzzle bag serial number tab looks like on the right.  On the left is the tan one that RA authenticated and said is fine.   Also if you note from the above comparison photo that RA sent to me, the serial numbers are identical.   I thought all serial numbers were unique to puzzle bags (and all designer bags actually)?

Tan on left - Mine on right showing difference in tab size, leather and font:


----------



## alla.miss

I have also been eyeing a puzzle bag here and there and noticed a big difference in front of the serial number and made in Spain located on the inside tag. I compared for example at Fashionphine which is considered to be reliable.
what would you say dear tpfers who own puzzles.


----------



## phinaforth

I love that raspberry [emoji7] sometimes It looks red and sometimes Its a rich berry-pink [emoji171]


----------



## melblvoe

Joining in ❤️


----------



## jennlt

phinaforth said:


> I love that raspberry [emoji7] sometimes It looks red and sometimes Its a rich berry-pink [emoji171]


Wow, that's fabulous! Mine is on it's way and I can't wait to see it. Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## jennlt

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4265294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joining in ❤️


Beautiful! Welcome to the club!


----------



## phinaforth

jennlt said:


> Wow, that's fabulous! Mine is on it's way and I can't wait to see it. Congratulations on your new beauty!



Thank you [emoji4] This raspberry Is sooo amazing, you will love It. It looks juicy [emoji28][emoji7]


----------



## jennlt

phinaforth said:


> Thank you [emoji4] This raspberry Is sooo amazing, you will love It. It looks juicy [emoji28][emoji7]


Haha, it really does look juicy!!


----------



## vink

phinaforth said:


> I love that raspberry [emoji7] sometimes It looks red and sometimes Its a rich berry-pink [emoji171]



Please don’t tempt me. I have my goal! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

phinaforth said:


> I love that raspberry [emoji7] sometimes It looks red and sometimes Its a rich berry-pink [emoji171]


Great color! Congrats


----------



## phinaforth

Addicted to bags said:


> Great color! Congrats



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## phinaforth

vink said:


> Please don’t tempt me. I have my goal! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Haha, not sorry [emoji13] you can‘t miss that beauty [emoji28]


----------



## jennlt

Phinaforth has already posted pictures of her gorgeous raspberry Puzzle but I had to share a couple of my own. It was just delivered a few minutes ago and it was love at first sight   With the winter light at my house, it looks a little darker irl than the pictures. The last picture is the most accurate. I'm moving in immediately and will be wearing it with my star cashmere sweater this weekend!


----------



## phinaforth

jennlt said:


> View attachment 4265678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phinaforth has already posted pictures of her gorgeous raspberry Puzzle but I had to share a couple of my own. It was just delivered a few minutes ago and it was love at first sight   With the winter light at my house, it looks a little darker irl than the pictures. The last picture is the most accurate. I'm moving in immediately and will be wearing it with my star cashmere sweater this weekend!
> View attachment 4265676
> View attachment 4265677



Pure love [emoji7] Great pictures! Its hard to catch the real color in pictures


----------



## jennlt

phinaforth said:


> Pure love [emoji7] Great pictures! Its hard to catch the real color in pictures


You are so right! The bag really is a chameleon and changes dramatically in different light. I wear mostly black, grey, olive and navy clothing and this beauty will look wonderful with all of them. The icing on the cake is that I was lucky enough to get 10% off at Selfridges on Black Friday


----------



## Addicted to bags

jennlt said:


> View attachment 4265678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phinaforth has already posted pictures of her gorgeous raspberry Puzzle but I had to share a couple of my own. It was just delivered a few minutes ago and it was love at first sight   With the winter light at my house, it looks a little darker irl than the pictures. The last picture is the most accurate. I'm moving in immediately and will be wearing it with my star cashmere sweater this weekend!
> View attachment 4265676
> View attachment 4265677


Beautiful!! Is that the medium or small? Must be the medium because of the strap?


----------



## jennlt

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful!! Is that the medium or small? Must be the medium because of the strap?


Thanks! Yes, it is the medium. I've also seen it somewhere in the mini but I don't think I've seen the raspberry in your preferred small size. You have the beautiful deep red, though (I looked at your pictures several times when I was considering that color), and this raspberry definitely has a red look to it in person that's extremely difficult to capture in a photo. If I can manage to get a picture of the true color, I will post it ASAP.


----------



## alla.miss

This raspberry puzzle is gorgeous pop of color! Congratulations to you ladies [emoji173]️


----------



## elly_fong

jennlt said:


> View attachment 4265678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phinaforth has already posted pictures of her gorgeous raspberry Puzzle but I had to share a couple of my own. It was just delivered a few minutes ago and it was love at first sight   With the winter light at my house, it looks a little darker irl than the pictures. The last picture is the most accurate. I'm moving in immediately and will be wearing it with my star cashmere sweater this weekend!
> View attachment 4265676
> View attachment 4265677


This is gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## melblvoe

jennlt said:


> Beautiful! Welcome to the club!


Thank you


----------



## elly_fong

phinaforth said:


> I love that raspberry [emoji7] sometimes It looks red and sometimes Its a rich berry-pink [emoji171]


Omg, this is sooooo pretty too!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hooray, my newest baby has arrived! I took the time to rehab her before I shared (for some reason, all my bags end up being ladies haha!). She was in pretty good condition for the price, $575 and I think the original was ~$2000. There were some scuffs, she was sagging, and the corners were pretty rough. Here are the before/after pics of my work on her; I think the corners look great and she can stand up on her own again!

I'm so happy; this is a forever bag in my collection


----------



## jennlt

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hooray, my newest baby has arrived! I took the time to rehab her before I shared (for some reason, all my bags end up being ladies haha!). She was in pretty good condition for the price, $575 and I think the original was ~$2000. There were some scuffs, she was sagging, and the corners were pretty rough. Here are the before/after pics of my work on her; I think the corners look great and she can stand up on her own again!
> 
> I'm so happy; this is a forever bag in my collection



Wow, the transformation is amazing! You are a magician!


----------



## mizuwari18

Hi All,

First off, I wanted to thank all of you!  I lurked this forum for a while and finally got the Puzzle while in Spain.  I definitely wouldn't have been able to happily take the leap if it weren't for all the wealth of information on here!

The SA who helped me said something interesting, though.  I asked her how to take care of the bag and she said not to spray it with anything or put any product on it but to just bring it into any Loewe store for regular cleaning.  Curious if any of you have heard the same.  Do you guys use any waterproofing spray on your bags?  Or use product to take care of the leather?


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hooray, my newest baby has arrived! I took the time to rehab her before I shared (for some reason, all my bags end up being ladies haha!). She was in pretty good condition for the price, $575 and I think the original was ~$2000. There were some scuffs, she was sagging, and the corners were pretty rough. Here are the before/after pics of my work on her; I think the corners look great and she can stand up on her own again!
> 
> I'm so happy; this is a forever bag in my collection



Wow! You’re great!


----------



## vink

jojo2018 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First off, I wanted to thank all of you!  I lurked this forum for a while and finally got the Puzzle while in Spain.  I definitely wouldn't have been able to happily take the leap if it weren't for all the wealth of information on here!
> 
> The SA who helped me said something interesting, though.  I asked her how to take care of the bag and she said not to spray it with anything or put any product on it but to just bring it into any Loewe store for regular cleaning.  Curious if any of you have heard the same.  Do you guys use any waterproofing spray on your bags?  Or use product to take care of the leather?



I don’t use anything on my bags. But I never take it to store for cleaning either. With the level of service every brand seems to offer here, I doubt they’ll do anything for me. But maybe I’ll try if I need cleaning. [emoji848]


----------



## Addicted to bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hooray, my newest baby has arrived! I took the time to rehab her before I shared (for some reason, all my bags end up being ladies haha!). She was in pretty good condition for the price, $575 and I think the original was ~$2000. There were some scuffs, she was sagging, and the corners were pretty rough. Here are the before/after pics of my work on her; I think the corners look great and she can stand up on her own again!
> 
> I'm so happy; this is a forever bag in my collection


I was going to say the exact same thing as Jennit! Well done


----------



## Pomba

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hooray, my newest baby has arrived! I took the time to rehab her before I shared (for some reason, all my bags end up being ladies haha!). She was in pretty good condition for the price, $575 and I think the original was ~$2000. There were some scuffs, she was sagging, and the corners were pretty rough. Here are the before/after pics of my work on her; I think the corners look great and she can stand up on her own again!
> 
> I'm so happy; this is a forever bag in my collection


Wow looks brand new!! Amazing!  Please share what you did to restore as my little black suede Loewe has cornor scuffs I'd like to fix up.  Thank you!


----------



## mtg116

jennlt said:


> Wow, the transformation is amazing! You are a magician!



Wow! Really fabulous. How do you get the corners to look so good again? And get her to have better posture? May I adk what you use?


----------



## jennlt

mtg116 said:


> Wow! Really fabulous. How do you get the corners to look so good again? And get her to have better posture? May I adk what you use?



I think you meant to quote @bellebellebelle19 . Hopefully, she will share with all of us how she worked her magic!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jennlt said:


> Wow, the transformation is amazing! You are a magician!





vink said:


> Wow! You’re great!





Addicted to bags said:


> I was going to say the exact same thing as Jennit! Well done





Pomba said:


> Wow looks brand new!! Amazing!  Please share what you did to restore as my little black suede Loewe has cornor scuffs I'd like to fix up.  Thank you!





mtg116 said:


> Wow! Really fabulous. How do you get the corners to look so good again? And get her to have better posture? May I adk what you use?





jennlt said:


> I think you meant to quote @bellebellebelle19 . Hopefully, she will share with all of us how she worked her magic!



Thank you all so much for your sweet words! It's so lovely to share in the purse joy on TPF  Sorry for the delay in response; work and family time has been keeping me away! It was a surprisingly simple rehab. I'm sure any of you could do it! You simply condition the bag and stuff it to restructure it to its original shape. I think this works because the conditioner softens the leather and then the leather can reform to the shape you created by stuffing it.

For scuffs, all I did was use a rich conditioner on the corners and it brought them back to life like magic! @Pomba , since your corners are suede, I'd look into suede rejuvenators. Unfortunately I've never used one so I can't recommend from experience, but I use other products from Kiwi, and Saphir is a well-known and expensive brand. Both have products for touching up black suede! Luckily, black is the easiest leather color to rehab!

Please read on if you would like details, but I'll hide it behind a spoiler to avoid clogging up the thread with my long writing! Thanks again all for your sweet words 



Spoiler: Read more for rehab details!



Here's exactly what I did to reshape it:

1) I rubbed Leather CPR into the bag with my hands until it sunk in. Gentle rubbing is enough! And I'd test an inconspicuous corner first. A vintage bag I used this on would lose dye when I rubbed moisturizer on it, but Loewe's leather was extremely colorfast! No dye transfer at all, which I think speaks to the quality of their processes. I'd also be careful not to get it on the lining (I got a teeny bit on the suede inside of mine and it stained  )

2) Let it soak in for another 30 minutes to an hour, and then rub in a second coat using the same process.

3) With Leather CPR, I follow the directions on their label and apply a final coat. The trick is instead of rubbing it in/letting it sink in, once you've covered all the surfaces in light layer of conditioner, you wipe it all off right away using a soft white t-shirt. I've noticed this prevents the leather from feeling sticky or overly saturated with conditioner.

4) Then I stuffed it over night, but be careful with this step. You don't want to overstuff it so that the leather will stretch out, but you do want it to be full enough so that it returns to its structured shape and will stand on its own. I used soft materials like tissue paper and old t-shirts to put inside it until I felt it was full enough. It may be beneficial to cut out soft cardboard like from a cereal box in the exact shape of the panels of your bag, so you know that no part is being overstuffed or stretched out.

4) The next day, I left it stuffed and then I conditioned the bag twice again while stuffed, using the same process as above (and then did the third and final wipe-off layer).

5) I let that sit one more time over night, and voila! The conditioner and stuffing has returned most of the structure and she could stand on her own again!

*How I got the corners to look new:
*
Honestly I was pretty surprised by this. I just used a very rich conditioner. In fact, this conditioner (Blackrock) is really too intense for most needs. It would make most bags feel sticky, but it's absolutely perfect for blending out scuff marks. All I did was apply a tiny amount to each corner and rub it in with my finger. I used such a small amount I didn't even have to wipe away excess; I just rubbed it in. I didn't need another layer either, except on one corner which was especially bad. I'm not sure if you can see, but in my original pic, you can see that the corner in the second row still has a small scratch because the scuff was too deep. The other three look new though!

Hope this helps anyone who's interested! I've definitely learned so much from TPFers especially on the Coach rehab thread, so I'm just trying to pay it forward


----------



## mtg116

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thank you all so much for your sweet words! It's so lovely to share in the purse joy on TPF  Sorry for the delay in response; work and family time has been keeping me away! It was a surprisingly simple rehab. I'm sure any of you could do it! You simply condition the bag and stuff it to restructure it to its original shape. I think this works because the conditioner softens the leather and then the leather can reform to the shape you created by stuffing it.
> 
> For scuffs, all I did was use a rich conditioner on the corners and it brought them back to life like magic! @Pomba , since your corners are suede, I'd look into suede rejuvenators. Unfortunately I've never used one so I can't recommend from experience, but I use other products from Kiwi, and Saphir is a well-known and expensive brand. Both have products for touching up black suede! Luckily, black is the easiest leather color to rehab!
> 
> Please read on if you would like details, but I'll hide it behind a spoiler to avoid clogging up the thread with my long writing! Thanks again all for your sweet words
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Read more for rehab details!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's exactly what I did to reshape it:
> 
> 1) I rubbed Leather CPR into the bag with my hands until it sunk in. Gentle rubbing is enough! And I'd test an inconspicuous corner first. A vintage bag I used this on would lose dye when I rubbed moisturizer on it, but Loewe's leather was extremely colorfast! No dye transfer at all, which I think speaks to the quality of their processes. I'd also be careful not to get it on the lining (I got a teeny bit on the suede inside of mine and it stained  )
> 
> 2) Let it soak in for another 30 minutes to an hour, and then rub in a second coat using the same process.
> 
> 3) With Leather CPR, I follow the directions on their label and apply a final coat. The trick is instead of rubbing it in/letting it sink in, once you've covered all the surfaces in light layer of conditioner, you wipe it all off right away using a soft white t-shirt. I've noticed this prevents the leather from feeling sticky or overly saturated with conditioner.
> 
> 4) Then I stuffed it over night, but be careful with this step. You don't want to overstuff it so that the leather will stretch out, but you do want it to be full enough so that it returns to its structured shape and will stand on its own. I used soft materials like tissue paper and old t-shirts to put inside it until I felt it was full enough. It may be beneficial to cut out soft cardboard like from a cereal box in the exact shape of the panels of your bag, so you know that no part is being overstuffed or stretched out.
> 
> 4) The next day, I left it stuffed and then I conditioned the bag twice again while stuffed, using the same process as above (and then did the third and final wipe-off layer).
> 
> 5) I let that sit one more time over night, and voila! The conditioner and stuffing has returned most of the structure and she could stand on her own again!
> 
> *How I got the corners to look new:
> *
> Honestly I was pretty surprised by this. I just used a very rich conditioner. In fact, this conditioner (Blackrock) is really too intense for most needs. It would make most bags feel sticky, but it's absolutely perfect for blending out scuff marks. All I did was apply a tiny amount to each corner and rub it in with my finger. I used such a small amount I didn't even have to wipe away excess; I just rubbed it in. I didn't need another layer either, except on one corner which was especially bad. I'm not sure if you can see, but in my original pic, you can see that the corner in the second row still has a small scratch because the scuff was too deep. The other three look new though!
> 
> Hope this helps anyone who's interested! I've definitely learned so much from TPFers especially on the Coach rehab thread, so I'm just trying to pay it forward



Thank you for sharing! And for taking the time to post the process. It really does help to know how to keep our beloved bags that we thought we could not bring back to usefulness. [emoji173]️


----------



## jennlt

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thank you all so much for your sweet words! It's so lovely to share in the purse joy on TPF  Sorry for the delay in response; work and family time has been keeping me away! It was a surprisingly simple rehab. I'm sure any of you could do it! You simply condition the bag and stuff it to restructure it to its original shape. I think this works because the conditioner softens the leather and then the leather can reform to the shape you created by stuffing it.
> 
> For scuffs, all I did was use a rich conditioner on the corners and it brought them back to life like magic! @Pomba , since your corners are suede, I'd look into suede rejuvenators. Unfortunately I've never used one so I can't recommend from experience, but I use other products from Kiwi, and Saphir is a well-known and expensive brand. Both have products for touching up black suede! Luckily, black is the easiest leather color to rehab!
> 
> Please read on if you would like details, but I'll hide it behind a spoiler to avoid clogging up the thread with my long writing! Thanks again all for your sweet words
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Read more for rehab details!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's exactly what I did to reshape it:
> 
> 1) I rubbed Leather CPR into the bag with my hands until it sunk in. Gentle rubbing is enough! And I'd test an inconspicuous corner first. A vintage bag I used this on would lose dye when I rubbed moisturizer on it, but Loewe's leather was extremely colorfast! No dye transfer at all, which I think speaks to the quality of their processes. I'd also be careful not to get it on the lining (I got a teeny bit on the suede inside of mine and it stained  )
> 
> 2) Let it soak in for another 30 minutes to an hour, and then rub in a second coat using the same process.
> 
> 3) With Leather CPR, I follow the directions on their label and apply a final coat. The trick is instead of rubbing it in/letting it sink in, once you've covered all the surfaces in light layer of conditioner, you wipe it all off right away using a soft white t-shirt. I've noticed this prevents the leather from feeling sticky or overly saturated with conditioner.
> 
> 4) Then I stuffed it over night, but be careful with this step. You don't want to overstuff it so that the leather will stretch out, but you do want it to be full enough so that it returns to its structured shape and will stand on its own. I used soft materials like tissue paper and old t-shirts to put inside it until I felt it was full enough. It may be beneficial to cut out soft cardboard like from a cereal box in the exact shape of the panels of your bag, so you know that no part is being overstuffed or stretched out.
> 
> 4) The next day, I left it stuffed and then I conditioned the bag twice again while stuffed, using the same process as above (and then did the third and final wipe-off layer).
> 
> 5) I let that sit one more time over night, and voila! The conditioner and stuffing has returned most of the structure and she could stand on her own again!
> 
> *How I got the corners to look new:
> *
> Honestly I was pretty surprised by this. I just used a very rich conditioner. In fact, this conditioner (Blackrock) is really too intense for most needs. It would make most bags feel sticky, but it's absolutely perfect for blending out scuff marks. All I did was apply a tiny amount to each corner and rub it in with my finger. I used such a small amount I didn't even have to wipe away excess; I just rubbed it in. I didn't need another layer either, except on one corner which was especially bad. I'm not sure if you can see, but in my original pic, you can see that the corner in the second row still has a small scratch because the scuff was too deep. The other three look new though!
> 
> Hope this helps anyone who's interested! I've definitely learned so much from TPFers especially on the Coach rehab thread, so I'm just trying to pay it forward


Thanks so much for the great information! I just ordered some Blackrock conditioner to use on the scuffed corners of a bag!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Gate Bag Personalisation service at Harrods. Available until 28th December.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hi Guys....  I was at Nordstrom's last night and got to see the mini puzzles in person. Sorry this is not the best picture but the lighting was too much in the store. I passed on the bag because it's basically a micro bag and I'm 5'1 and think it's small . I'm happy with my small puzzles.


----------



## moranie

Anyone have the elephant bag? I stumbled upon a fuschia one in mint condition at Nordstrom Rack for $337. Is it worth buying?


----------



## Monique1004

moranie said:


> Anyone have the elephant bag? I stumbled upon a fuschia one in mint condition at Nordstrom Rack for $337. Is it worth buying?



If you think it is... Only get it if you love it & have to have it.


----------



## vink

moranie said:


> Anyone have the elephant bag? I stumbled upon a fuschia one in mint condition at Nordstrom Rack for $337. Is it worth buying?



Only if you like it enough to part with that money.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Another modshot of the mini puzzle for those interested! It's adorable! I'm 5'6" for reference  Sorry that my Faye is hogging space


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Got these adorable statement earrings from the outlet! Palladium, made in Spain, and of my favorite animal the elephant! Only $105, from the Paula's x Loewe collection. It's still available on the Loewe website full price for some reason!


----------



## prattedu

Hello to all 
Can't decide which one to order
Which stitch would you prefer?
Black vs White
TIA


----------



## houseof999

prattedu said:


> Hello to all
> Can't decide which one to order
> Which stitch would you prefer?
> Black vs White
> TIA


I prefer black.


----------



## prattedu

houseof999 said:


> I prefer black.



Thanks for ur opinion
I never seen puzzle in real life so still debating


----------



## houseof999

prattedu said:


> Thanks for ur opinion[emoji2]
> I never seen puzzle in real life so still debating


I haven't seen it either. I just prefer same color thread over contrast stitching.


----------



## mizuwari18

prattedu said:


> Hello to all
> Can't decide which one to order
> Which stitch would you prefer?
> Black vs White
> TIA


Normally I would say go with the same color stitching, but from the photos I actually kinda like how the white highlights the "puzzle" aspect of the bag.  Makes it pop a bit compared to all other black bags.  Hopefully you can see both in person!


----------



## prattedu

jojo2018 said:


> Normally I would say go with the same color stitching, but from the photos I actually kinda like how the white highlights the "puzzle" aspect of the bag.  Makes it pop a bit compared to all other black bags.  Hopefully you can see both in person!



Went to store and try black w black stitching I loved it unfortunately black w white stiching was out of stock at the shop. But the SA recommaned black w white stitching so I ordered black w white stiching today
Thanks for advise


----------



## prattedu

houseof999 said:


> I haven't seen it either. I just prefer same color thread over contrast stitching.


 after I saw ur reply I was leanning towards to black stitching and tried the bag at shop today. I really loved the black w black stitch but the SA recommanded white stitch over black.(I asked him if I can try black w white stitching) also white stitching on black were all sold out. So ended up ordered white stitch
Thanks for your help and will post real life photo when I get'em!


----------



## houseof999

prattedu said:


> after I saw ur reply I was leanning towards to black stitching and tried the bag at shop today. I really loved the black w black stitch but the SA recommanded white stitch over black.(I asked him if I can try black w white stitching) also white stitching on black were all sold out. So ended up ordered white stitch
> Thanks for your help and will post real life photo when I get'em!


Yay you got to see it! I hope you love the contrast stitching! I just remember a lot of bags and shoes having contrast stitching in the the early 90s. But grunge is back, no? Also I think the contrast will be harder to maintain as the white gets dirtier as time goes. Did the SA say why he prefers the white stitching? Either way, the bag is gorgeous! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mizuwari18

prattedu said:


> Went to store and try black w black stitching I loved it[emoji2] unfortunately black w white stiching was out of stock at the shop. But the SA recommaned black w white stitching so I ordered black w white stiching today[emoji3]
> Thanks for advise[emoji813]


Nice!  Either way, the leather and construction on the puzzle bag is amazing, and now you'll definitively get to see both.  Ditto on the pictures when your bag arrives!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Got these adorable statement earrings from the outlet! Palladium, made in Spain, and of my favorite animal the elephant! Only $105, from the Paula's x Loewe collection. It's still available on the Loewe website full price for some reason!


Oh you're so lucky to have the outlet near you belle!


----------



## Addicted to bags

prattedu said:


> Hello to all
> Can't decide which one to order
> Which stitch would you prefer?
> Black vs White
> TIA


Are you dressy or casual?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh you're so lucky to have the outlet near you belle!


Lucky…or dangerous?!  Do you live in the US, Addicted? I think they could ship! I love going there. They’re always so nice


----------



## Addicted to bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Lucky…or dangerous?!  Do you live in the US, Addicted? I think they could ship! I love going there. They’re always so nice


Yes, I'm in So Cal. Do they have a website? Or do you have a good SA who doesn't mind do phone orders Belle?


----------



## vink

prattedu said:


> Hello to all
> Can't decide which one to order
> Which stitch would you prefer?
> Black vs White
> TIA



I like white.


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Hi, I’ve fallen in love with the mini puzzle bag and was hoping to get one in Florence on my holiday. I don’t think Loewe has a store here. Is there a place where I could get the bag in Florence? Thanks!


----------



## dyyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi Guys....  I was at Nordstrom's last night and got to see the mini puzzles in person. Sorry this is not the best picture but the lighting was too much in the store. I passed on the bag because it's basically a micro bag and I'm 5'1 and think it's small . I'm happy with my small puzzles.
> 
> View attachment 4279620


Me too prefer the small puzzle size!


----------



## dyyong

Pomba said:


> Here is my new Amazona (red) next to my black suede from 2013 .  This is my favorite bag style.  Black bag gets used daily from dec to april and bit slouchy looks great! The red is new style and not as wow as leather not as soft.  I like the lock better than luggage tag and took it off.  i highly doubt ill use strap as this is a carry only bag so put it away. What I didnt know is that hardware is 24k gold plated! Looked at old bags documents and says that too! Hope Loewe does not turn into Coach as the new designer came from there and not happy that Amazona can be found in outlets...not good for the brand! We all know what happened to his last Brand he blew up in outlets!  Heres my pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247955
> View attachment 4247956
> View attachment 4247957


Are both bags 28? TIA!


----------



## prattedu

houseof999 said:


> Yay you got to see it! I hope you love the contrast stitching! I just remember a lot of bags and shoes having contrast stitching in the the early 90s. But grunge is back, no? Also I think the contrast will be harder to maintain as the white gets dirtier as time goes. Did the SA say why he prefers the white stitching? Either way, the bag is gorgeous! Can't wait to see pics!





jojo2018 said:


> Nice!  Either way, the leather and construction on the puzzle bag is amazing, and now you'll definitively get to see both.  Ditto on the pictures when your bag arrives!



Ugh Can't wait to receive it
SA prefer white stiching on black because it will stands out the puzzle effects on black color  I'm so thrilled
and also bought it for around $1800 at BG with 15%off and 10% cashback on e-bates, saved about $800 if I get it from boutique


----------



## prattedu

Addicted to bags said:


> Are you dressy or casual?


Very Casual hoodies and leggings


----------



## Addicted to bags

prattedu said:


> Very Casual hoodies and leggings


Me too. You'll love your puzzle. I have 3 so you know I love them


----------



## prattedu

Addicted to bags said:


> Me too. You'll love your puzzle. I have 3 so you know I love them



3? wow Awsome I tried it on and it was way better than I thought
I bought the Givenchy small pandora bag on black friday but it wasn't for me so I returned it.( I was going to keep it since the price was real deal but it really didn't look good on me somehow)
So I was looking for a black bag which is similar size to givenchy and ended of with puzzle bag lol


----------



## Kylie M

HELP ME PLEASE!!! I'm wanting a Small Tan Loewe Puzzle Bag and have been eyeing a few preloved but I'm really confused about Authenticity!! Can anyone explain to me about the logo (white or embossed) onto the leather??  Any assistance will be appreciated.


----------



## Gizm0m0

Hiya! Happy New Year!
To all who own yummy Loewe purses, I’m quite curious about the leather quality. Is it durable? Prone to scratches? I’m a fan of LV because I feel like it’s indestructible. Thinking about getting a Puzzle bag but would like to know more about the quality. Any pointers would be 100% appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gizm0m0 said:


> Hiya! Happy New Year!
> To all who own yummy Loewe purses, I’m quite curious about the leather quality. Is it durable? Prone to scratches? I’m a fan of LV because I feel like it’s indestructible. Thinking about getting a Puzzle bag but would like to know more about the quality. Any pointers would be 100% appreciated.  TIA!


My 3 Puzzles have been used as workhorses with no problem. What I love about them is that I don't have to baby them like some of my other bags. And not prone to scratches at all for me and I'm not gentle. Now I wouldn't say it's indestructible as your describing LV (I assume you mean the canvas LV?) but it's a pretty worry free bag.


----------



## prattedu

Just recieved the puzzle bag today and they sent me the one with black stitching not white oh well I still like it lol
Plus it looks new but there are some scratches on top flap,side and on the top handle. Once I start use it,there will be some scratches of course but you know, It is my first loewe bag and expected the flawless one
Should I keep the bag or exchange it?


----------



## Gizm0m0

Addicted to bags said:


> My 3 Puzzles have been used as workhorses with no problem. What I love about them is that I don't have to baby them like some of my other bags. And not prone to scratches at all for me and I'm not gentle. Now I wouldn't say it's indestructible as your describing LV (I assume you mean the canvas LV?) but it's a pretty worry free bag.


Thank you one million times over! This is what I was looking for. ^_^ I wonder why they don’t make a Loewe section on this forum. Perhaps not popular enough but certainly should be! Thanks again!


----------



## mizuwari18

prattedu said:


> Just recieved the puzzle bag today and they sent me the one with black stitching not white oh well I still like it lol
> Plus it looks new but there are some scratches on top flap,side and on the top handle. Once I start use it,there will be some scratches of course but you know, It is my first loewe bag and expected the flawless one
> Should I keep the bag or exchange it?


Sounds like, though you like the style, you have reservations about the scratches.  The smooth leather will always be more prone to showing scuffs and scratches than the pebbled leather, but I say go back to the store and exchange it if you are unhappy with how the bag came.  Bags are expensive!  If you're buying something new at that price, you're entitled to get something you're happy with.


----------



## prattedu

jojo2018 said:


> Sounds like, though you like the style, you have reservations about the scratches.  The smooth leather will always be more prone to showing scuffs and scratches than the pebbled leather, but I say go back to the store and exchange it if you are unhappy with how the bag came.  Bags are expensive!  If you're buying something new at that price, you're entitled to get something you're happy with.



Thanks for your opinion  I ordered it from bergdof so I'm sending it back and request exchange I understand it will get scuffs and scratches eventually but def not happy that theres already scratches on it lol but hopefully the new one doesn't have scratches when I recieve it!


----------



## zazzle415

A Barcelona reveal! I purchased this yesterday while on holiday in Bangkok. It was on sale, and with the VAT refund, it’s the same price as if I purchased in Europe. It’s the medium size in brick red.   I’m in love. 

More mod shots to come when I take her out later.


----------



## CNYC

I just received the mini puzzle in red. The color is beautiful, and the leather feels so soft, love it. But the glazing was not evenly done throughout the bag. Is it supposed to be like that? I saw a lady on the youtube video saying the glazing is hand painted, is that the reason? Thank you!


----------



## 6efox

Does anyone have experience with these espadrilles? Do they stretch much at all? 

I love them. However, they’re a size 35 and even though I usually fit into size 35 really well these are so tiny and difficult to squeeze into. They’re leather inside and outside except for the canvas lining along the seams so I assume they will stretch over time. 

I love Loewe handbags and accessories but I’ve never bought any shoes from them and need some help in deciding whether or not to keep them. If they will stretch, say half a size or more, I will keep them. 

Any help will be much appreciated! Thanks in advance [emoji175]


----------



## 6efox

Oops forgot the photo...


----------



## zazzle415

Taking my Barcelona out to happy hour and dinner by the beach.  I’m being rather careful with opening and closing her since she is super new.


----------



## vink

zazzle415 said:


> A Barcelona reveal! I purchased this yesterday while on holiday in Bangkok. It was on sale, and with the VAT refund, it’s the same price as if I purchased in Europe. It’s the medium size in brick red.   I’m in love.
> 
> More mod shots to come when I take her out later.



Have you seen this bag at the boutique yet?


----------



## zazzle415

@vink hmm I don’t remember seeing this particular one, but I also wasn’t looking at Hammocks carefully during my visit. Sorry!


----------



## vink

zazzle415 said:


> @vink hmm I don’t remember seeing this particular one, but I also wasn’t looking at Hammocks carefully during my visit. Sorry!



That’s ok. Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gizm0m0 said:


> Hiya! Happy New Year!
> To all who own yummy Loewe purses, I’m quite curious about the leather quality. Is it durable? Prone to scratches? I’m a fan of LV because I feel like it’s indestructible. Thinking about getting a Puzzle bag but would like to know more about the quality. Any pointers would be 100% appreciated.  TIA!


Gizm0m0 you were asking about wear on a Loewe puzzle? Here are pics of one of mine. She's over a year old and I do not baby her. Excuse the top of the bag, I didn't smooth it down. It normally lays flat. But no noticeable scratches on this leather.


----------



## Addicted to bags

zazzle415 said:


> Taking my Barcelona out to happy hour and dinner by the beach.  I’m being rather careful with opening and closing her since she is super new.


Looks great on you!


----------



## zazzle415

Addicted to bags said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you! I’ll be posting an update once I get to use her more in the coming weeks. In previous posts, I’ve seen questions on the wear, especially with the box calfskin.


----------



## antwerp

6efox said:


> Does anyone have experience with these espadrilles? Do they stretch much at all?
> 
> I love them. However, they’re a size 35 and even though I usually fit into size 35 really well these are so tiny and difficult to squeeze into. They’re leather inside and outside except for the canvas lining along the seams so I assume they will stretch over time.
> 
> I love Loewe handbags and accessories but I’ve never bought any shoes from them and need some help in deciding whether or not to keep them. If they will stretch, say half a size or more, I will keep them.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated! Thanks in advance [emoji175]


I had the same problem. The calf leather onze stretch, but these did not


----------



## Kfka_btsea

moranie said:


> Anyone have the elephant bag? I stumbled upon a fuschia one in mint condition at Nordstrom Rack for $337. Is it worth buying?



I hope you got it, that’s a great deal imo. I paid the same amount for my elephant coin purse in Asia. 
I think the price you found is also cheaper than Europe, but can’t be sure.


----------



## Gizm0m0

Addicted to bags said:


> Gizm0m0 you were asking about wear on a Loewe puzzle? Here are pics of one of mine. She's over a year old and I do not baby her. Excuse the top of the bag, I didn't smooth it down. It normally lays flat. But no noticeable scratches on this leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302275
> View attachment 4302276
> View attachment 4302277
> View attachment 4302278



She’s beautiful!!! ♡ Did you pre-condition/weather proof her before you took her out on her first spin? If so do you have recommendations on which product? I have used Apple products (conditioner/rain repellent) on LV, BV, and Bal - seems to work fine. But I didn’t want to go ahead and assume it would work well with Loewe leather. Any pointers would be lovely. TIA! ^_^


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gizm0m0 said:


> She’s beautiful!!! ♡ Did you pre-condition/weather proof her before you took her out on her first spin? If so do you have recommendations on which product? I have used Apple products (conditioner/rain repellent) on LV, BV, and Bal - seems to work fine. But I didn’t want to go ahead and assume it would work well with Loewe leather. Any pointers would be lovely. TIA! ^_^


Actually I'm not sure I used any products on her. I definitely didn't in the very beginning but I might have used Cadillac conditioner on her since but I'm not sure. This particular leather really is low maintanence. Just test your Apple Care on the bottom of your bag. I don't think you'll have any problems.


----------



## Gizm0m0

Addicted to bags said:


> Actually I'm not sure I used any products on her. I definitely didn't in the very beginning but I might have used Cadillac conditioner on her since but I'm not sure. This particular leather really is low maintanence. Just test your Apple Care on the bottom of your bag. I don't think you'll have any problems.


Thank you!


----------



## leceline

Hi everybody I want to buy this bag but I am not sure what typo of Loewe is it. Please do u know? Thanks


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gizm0m0 said:


> Thank you!


Did you ever share a pic of your new baby Gizm0m0?


----------



## jennlt

vink said:


> Have you seen this bag at the boutique yet?


@vink I'm looking for this woven Hammock, too. I'll let you know if I find it and I hope you'll do the same for me!


----------



## jennlt

If anyone sees this Hammock or the other leather weave Hammock that Vink posted, I'd love to know where! TIA!


----------



## Gizm0m0

Addicted to bags said:


> Did you ever share a pic of your new baby Gizm0m0?


She just came in. ^_^ I made the decision after reading this thread and your reply regarding the leather.  My first Loewe. It’s a shame there isn’t any Loewe boutique around here. They need to open one in NY.  
I’ll post pix soon. Xo.


----------



## vink

jennlt said:


> @vink I'm looking for this woven Hammock, too. I'll let you know if I find it and I hope you'll do the same for me!



I sure will I’m checking the website religiously, and left my number at the boutique letting them know I’m looking for this specific bag. I even think about calling them some time this week since the Loewe (the IG admin) told me it’s in their spring line and I think the spring line just start to hit the boutique. I think I’m too obsess now. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Addicted to bags

leceline said:


> Hi everybody I want to buy this bag but I am not sure what typo of Loewe is it. Please do u know? Thanks


Sorry I’m not familiar with this style. Anyone else?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

leceline said:


> Hi everybody I want to buy this bag but I am not sure what typo of Loewe is it. Please do u know? Thanks


I'm not familiar with this Loewe either, and I haven't seen a Loewe bag like it. Does the seller know what collection it is from?


----------



## jennlt

vink said:


> I sure will I’m checking the website religiously, and left my number at the boutique letting them know I’m looking for this specific bag. I even think about calling them some time this week since the Loewe (the IG admin) told me it’s in their spring line and I think the spring line just start to hit the boutique. I think I’m too obsess now. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I've been checking the website, too, but I didn't know that the spring collection was starting to arrive in stores! Thanks for the info!


----------



## champagne_xoxo

I'm starting to obsess over the gate tote bag. I thought I would ask the pros in this forum.. Does anyone here have it and what are your thoughts on it? Does it work in formal office setting? Do you find it is heavy or light? Does it keep its shape? This model is going to be hard to find to try out where I am so any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for being awesome as usual


----------



## jennlt

champagne_xoxo said:


> I'm starting to obsess over the gate tote bag. I thought I would ask the pros in this forum.. Does anyone here have it and what are your thoughts on it? Does it work in formal office setting? Do you find it is heavy or light? Does it keep its shape? This model is going to be hard to find to try out where I am so any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for being awesome as usual
> 
> View attachment 4307421


I think the Gate is a beautiful bag but I have never seen one in person so I can't help you with specific questions. Hopefully, someone will see your post soon and have answers for you.
 Now, if you need information about the Puzzle bags, I and several other TPFers are here for you lol! I can speak to the quality of Loewe bags and I highly recommend them. 
Another option is to call a Loewe store or department store and find a helpful SA who will send you lots of pictures and answer questions. Please post pictures when you have made your decision so that we can all enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Addicted to bags

jennlt said:


> I think the Gate is a beautiful bag but I have never seen one in person so I can't help you with specific questions. Hopefully, someone will see your post soon and have answers for you.
> Now, if you need information about the Puzzle bags, I and several other TPFers are here for you lol! I can speak to the quality of Loewe bags and I highly recommend them.
> Another option is to call a Loewe store or department store and find a helpful SA who will send you lots of pictures and answer questions. Please post pictures when you have made your decision so that we can all enjoy your new beauty!


I think Monique is our resident Gate bag expert. I did see and touch one for the first time today but it was the shoulder bag version


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> I think Monique is our resident Gate bag expert. I did see and touch one for the first time today but it was the shoulder bag version



Lol. Too bad that I only have the shoulder one. I do like the design of the tote as well though. I just don’t use much of my totes these days & totally in the mood for smaller & structured bags. Otherwise I have jumped right on it. If I ever have time to browse around Barneys or BG then make sure to check it out & take pictures. I believe Farfetch & matchesfashion, also Barneys have great free return shipping. I sometimes just order to see if I really like it in person then return if didn’t like.


----------



## Addicted to bags

champagne_xoxo said:


> I'm starting to obsess over the gate tote bag. I thought I would ask the pros in this forum.. Does anyone here have it and what are your thoughts on it? Does it work in formal office setting? Do you find it is heavy or light? Does it keep its shape? This model is going to be hard to find to try out where I am so any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for being awesome as usual
> 
> View attachment 4307421


The tote looks really nice and I think it would work for a formal office setting for what it's worth


----------



## champagne_xoxo

This is so hard for me! When one of these babies get delivered to my home and I unpack it... 99.99% chance its staying with me forever


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore my red puzzle today. I just love my puzzles


----------



## Addicted to bags

champagne_xoxo said:


> This is so hard for me! When one of these babies get delivered to my home and I unpack it... 99.99% chance its staying with me forever


Then it was meant to be?


----------



## jennlt

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my red puzzle today. I just love my puzzles
> 
> View attachment 4314858


What a fabulous look!


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hooray, my newest baby has arrived! I took the time to rehab her before I shared (for some reason, all my bags end up being ladies haha!). She was in pretty good condition for the price, $575 and I think the original was ~$2000. There were some scuffs, she was sagging, and the corners were pretty rough. Here are the before/after pics of my work on her; I think the corners look great and she can stand up on her own again!
> 
> I'm so happy; this is a forever bag in my collection


Girl that is awesome.  Great job!


----------



## 6efox

antwerp said:


> I had the same problem. The calf leather onze stretch, but these did not



Thanks so much, antwerp! I decided to return them thanks to your advice


----------



## Gizm0m0

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my red puzzle today. I just love my puzzles
> 
> View attachment 4314858


Purrrrrdy!


Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my red puzzle today. I just love my puzzles
> 
> View attachment 4314858


Purrrrdy!

As promised ~ pix of my first Puzzle. ^_^


----------



## Gizm0m0

Hmmph... I think I broke the pix...


----------



## Addicted to bags

jennlt said:


> What a fabulous look!


Thank you Jennit


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gizm0m0 said:


> Hmmph... I think I broke the pix...


Oh I want to see your puzzle Gizm0m0! How did you try to post your pics? Did you use the upload a file button on the bottom in gray?


----------



## Gizm0m0

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I want to see your puzzle Gizm0m0! How did you try to post your pics? Did you use the upload a file button on the bottom in gray?


Hihi. I didn’t see that option - thank you! First time posting pix on forum. I clicked on the icon by the emote and clearly that didn’t go too well. Deeerp~ 
Let’s see if I got this...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gizm0m0 said:


> Hihi. I didn’t see that option - thank you! First time posting pix on forum. I clicked on the icon by the emote and clearly that didn’t go too well. Deeerp~
> Let’s see if I got this...
> View attachment 4318165
> View attachment 4318166
> View attachment 4318167


Gorgeous and congratulations!! Is that a medium?


----------



## vink

jennlt said:


> I've been checking the website, too, but I didn't know that the spring collection was starting to arrive in stores! Thanks for the info!



The SA said it should arrive next month although they’re not sure if we’ll get it or not or even detail about the price.


----------



## jennlt

vink said:


> The SA said it should arrive next month although they’re not sure if we’ll get it or not or even detail about the price.


Thanks so much for letting me know! I hope we're a couple of the lucky ones!


----------



## Gizm0m0

Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous and congratulations!! Is that a medium?


Yip yip. A medium. ^_^ Thank you! Took me weeks to decide between the tan and the gray... 

I roam around with a house in my purse. The small is so adorable but wouldn’t be able to host all my junk.


----------



## prattedu

I'm so in love with this bag
Glad that I bought it 
FYR I'm 5'5 and the bag is medium.
Thanks for letting share


----------



## bellebellebelle19

prattedu said:


> I'm so in love with this bag
> Glad that I bought it
> FYR I'm 5'5 and the bag is medium.
> Thanks for letting share


Looks perfect on you! Is that charm Burberry? Too adorable but still edgy with the Puzzle. Love it!


----------



## prattedu

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Looks perfect on you! Is that charm Burberry? Too adorable but still edgy with the Puzzle. Love it!



 Awwww Thanks and yes it is Burberry thomas bear I was debating between loewe mouse and this bear but my friend sent this bear as a b-day gift and I adore it


----------



## piecesofalice

champagne_xoxo said:


> I'm starting to obsess over the gate tote bag. I thought I would ask the pros in this forum.. Does anyone here have it and what are your thoughts on it? Does it work in formal office setting? Do you find it is heavy or light? Does it keep its shape? This model is going to be hard to find to try out where I am so any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for being awesome as usual
> 
> View attachment 4307421


Hey guys! I'm a huge Loewe fan and finally decided to join in when I saw how lovely you ladies are!! Loewe seems like a wonderful secret - I wish more people loved them, but am kind of happy they don't?  

@champagne_xoxo I have the Gate tote and it holds its shape well, all Gate bags are hyper structured but still soft - it's not super heavy but not super light so I have to be careful not to load it up (my main problem in life XD). I'm excited for the version that was previewed in the Men's collection - that blue is to die for!


----------



## vink

jennlt said:


> Thanks so much for letting me know! I hope we're a couple of the lucky ones!



I hope so. I’ve been waiting since the first time I saw it.


----------



## prattedu

Does anybody know how to read this date code on puzzle bag? I was just curious when it was made on Perhaps 2018?
TIA


----------



## piecesofalice

prattedu said:


> Does anybody know how to read this date code on puzzle bag? I was just curious when it was made on Perhaps 2018?
> TIA


I asked my SA and they (as in Loewe) tend to keep things close to their chest regarding the ~process~ since they pulled out of China, but apparently, in your case, it's January 2018 and the last digits are the maker/person who QC'd the bag. Puzzles are the only ones with active serial numbers right now as they're the most copied I guess? My orange Puzzle (without the white monogram) is 061710 and my Fuschia Pink (with white monogram) is 011629. She also said sometimes the person code is first, depending on the workshop. 

Conversely, I accidentally ripped my serial number out while replying to you XD I'm a bloody klutz.


----------



## Addicted to bags

piecesofalice said:


> I asked my SA and they (as in Loewe) tend to keep things close to their chest regarding the ~process~ since they pulled out of China, but apparently, in your case, it's January 2018 and the last digits are the maker/person who QC'd the bag. Puzzles are the only ones with active serial numbers right now as they're the most copied I guess? My orange Puzzle (without the white monogram) is 061710 and my Fuschia Pink (with white monogram) is 011629. She also said sometimes the person code is first, depending on the workshop.
> 
> Conversely, I accidentally ripped my serial number out while replying to you XD I'm a bloody klutz.


Oh no I'm sorry to hear that! But thanks for giving us all the info. I'm gonna look when my bags were made now


----------



## prattedu

piecesofalice said:


> I asked my SA and they (as in Loewe) tend to keep things close to their chest regarding the ~process~ since they pulled out of China, but apparently, in your case, it's January 2018 and the last digits are the maker/person who QC'd the bag. Puzzles are the only ones with active serial numbers right now as they're the most copied I guess? My orange Puzzle (without the white monogram) is 061710 and my Fuschia Pink (with white monogram) is 011629. She also said sometimes the person code is first, depending on the workshop.
> 
> Conversely, I accidentally ripped my serial number out while replying to you XD I'm a bloody klutz.



 Thank you so much for the info
I do know how to read other brands tc code but the Loewe lol I recently bought this bag from Bergdorf and pretty shocked that they sold me a year old bag


----------



## piecesofalice

prattedu said:


> Thank you so much for the info
> I do know how to read other brands tc code but the Loewe lol I recently bought this bag from Bergdorf and pretty shocked that they sold me a year old bag


Oh no don't be shocked! Loewe don't make many of each bag (compared to other brands), so when it's bought by Bergdorf etc, they can't resell it back to Loewe. It's good news, usually you can ask if they have older styles at the back and find your dream bag. I bought the orange Puzzle in November in Hong Kong as we were chatting and I mentioned how hard it is to find full orange bags and she voila'd my beauty from their back room. 

There are Loewe "outlets" (one is in the next city over but I've never been) and a couple of online outlets too (not sure if we're allowed to mention their names here!) that are designated product by Loewe themselves. They're so tight about inventory control, which is good for us I guess! I was able to find my white whale bag through one of them.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spring 2019 is available on the website; here's a quick rundown:

Here are the new bags…the Heel mini (although I've never seen any Heel bag in any size. Cool layout to the bag, hough!), a chair tote inspired by Mackintosh Argyle chairs, a simple Vertical Tote, and two sizes of messenger bags. More colors available on the website for some of these styles:






Updates to current styles…new Gate bucket bag and Gate pochette, plus a drawstring added to the Hammock, and I believe that the wider strap is new to the Barcelona:





And of course, the much discussed adorable new minis!


----------



## Monique1004

champagne_xoxo said:


> I'm starting to obsess over the gate tote bag. I thought I would ask the pros in this forum.. Does anyone here have it and what are your thoughts on it? Does it work in formal office setting? Do you find it is heavy or light? Does it keep its shape? This model is going to be hard to find to try out where I am so any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for being awesome as usual
> 
> View attachment 4307421



I didn't have time to take any photos but I hold it up. It fell pretty good as a tote. Wasn't heavy nor light. Love the feel of the leather. It fell a little awkward as a hand-carry for me since I'm kind of short. I prefer shorter handle for hand carrying but will be perfect for crook of arm. Didn't have time to try the shoulder strap. Overall I love the look of it.


----------



## Monique1004

Had to take a picture of these minis since they were so cute. Unfortunately didn't have time to try them on though...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> Had to take a picture of these minis since they were so cute. Unfortunately didn't have time to try them on though...
> View attachment 4322395


Does it look like it will hold much? I found the Hammock too big but am concerned this might be to mini if that makes sense?


----------



## prattedu

piecesofalice said:


> Oh no don't be shocked! Loewe don't make many of each bag (compared to other brands), so when it's bought by Bergdorf etc, they can't resell it back to Loewe. It's good news, usually you can ask if they have older styles at the back and find your dream bag. I bought the orange Puzzle in November in Hong Kong as we were chatting and I mentioned how hard it is to find full orange bags and she voila'd my beauty from their back room.
> 
> There are Loewe "outlets" (one is in the next city over but I've never been) and a couple of online outlets too (not sure if we're allowed to mention their names here!) that are designated product by Loewe themselves. They're so tight about inventory control, which is good for us I guess! I was able to find my white whale bag through one of them.


 
wow!! Didn't know they are tight on inventory I guess it is normal to buy year old bag than lol Also I don't think we have Loewe outlet, I'm in California
So sad lol


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> Does it look like it will hold much? I found the Hammock too big but am concerned this might be to mini if that makes sense?



These are tiny. But very cute.


----------



## piecesofalice

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Spring 2019 is available on the website; here's a quick rundown:
> 
> Here are the new bags…the Heel mini (although I've never seen any Heel bag in any size. Cool layout to the bag, hough!), a chair tote inspired by Mackintosh Argyle chairs, a simple Vertical Tote, and two sizes of messenger bags. More colors available on the website for some of these styles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates to current styles…new Gate bucket bag and Gate pochette, plus a drawstring added to the Hammock, and I believe that the wider strap is new to the Barcelona:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the much discussed adorable new minis!


I love the Heel! I think I'm going to have to pick one up, it looks nice for travel. 

Weirdly, the Japanese website seems to have disappeared? It keeps directing me to the European one. Hopefully we'll get everything as soon as Europe and the US!


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Monique1004 said:


> I didn't have time to take any photos but I hold it up. It fell pretty good as a tote. Wasn't heavy nor light. Love the feel of the leather. It fell a little awkward as a hand-carry for me since I'm kind of short. I prefer shorter handle for hand carrying but will be perfect for crook of arm. Didn't have time to try the shoulder strap. Overall I love the look of it.



Thanks for this Monique1004, this is very helpful. I am short (5'0 on a good day...) and you are right if top handle is too long it could totally (almost) hit the floor - Actually happens quite often on stairs! If you don't mind me asking what colorway you preferred? Thank you  Wondering if the two tone will look too busy in-person.


----------



## piecesofalice

champagne_xoxo said:


> Thanks for this Monique1004, this is very helpful. I am short (5'0 on a good day...) and you are right if top handle is too long it could totally (almost) hit the floor - Actually happens quite often on stairs! If you don't mind me asking what colorway you preferred? Thank you  Wondering if the two tone will look too busy in-person.


Saw the two toned yesterday, it's quite muted and lovely!


----------



## zazzle415

Lovely brunch out today with my Barcelona bag.


----------



## piecesofalice

zazzle415 said:


> Lovely brunch out today with my Barcelona bag.


Ah she’s goregous!! That colour is 

EDIT: today I learnt emojis don’t work XD


----------



## piecesofalice

Taking this bad boy out for a weekend away after forgetting about it during moving house - it’s a secret Mary Poppins bag!

(Excuse muh bare feet; I live in Japan so it’s no shoes In the house. Also the unmade bed pillows XD)


----------



## Lgnice

Hi everyone! I'm new here! I'm so glad I have found other Loewe purse lovers! 
I recently bought the small Loewe puzzle bag in sand/ mink. Even though I love it, I haven't really used it yet because I'm afraid the lighter color will easily stain and I want this to be my everyday purse. I'm trying to decide if another color like tan or black would be better. I'm also wondering if the small is the right for me. I tried on the medium at the store too but ended up buying the small. Please let me know what you think about the colors and sizes.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lgnice said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here! I'm so glad I have found other Loewe purse lovers!
> I recently bought the small Loewe puzzle bag in sand/ mink. Even though I love it, I haven't really used it yet because I'm afraid the lighter color will easily stain because I want this to be my everyday purse. I'm trying to decide if another color like tan or black would be better. I'm also wondering if the small is the right for me. I tried on the medium at the store too but ended up buying the small. Please let me know what you think about the colors and sizes.


Is that SCP? 
How tall are you? I like the small on you assuming you don't need a larger bag to carry all your stuff? The black bag is a medium? Black is a safe color but it doesn't show off all the puzzle panels as well. Unless you are really rough on your bags, the pebbled leather on the sand/mink is pretty hardy. I have a red pebbled small puzzle (picture is somewhere on this thread along with other puzzles I have) and I accidentally got some pen ink on it. It came out with a little spit on my finger . If you decide to keep the sand/mink you could always pretreat the leather with a leather protectant testing it on a small spot on the bottom of the bag first of course.


----------



## mizuwari18

Lgnice said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here! I'm so glad I have found other Loewe purse lovers!
> I recently bought the small Loewe puzzle bag in sand/ mink. Even though I love it, I haven't really used it yet because I'm afraid the lighter color will easily stain and I want this to be my everyday purse. I'm trying to decide if another color like tan or black would be better. I'm also wondering if the small is the right for me. I tried on the medium at the store too but ended up buying the small. Please let me know what you think about the colors and sizes.


So tough!  Seconding that black tends to not show the puzzle design as much but it does boil down to your lifestyle. I'm 5'5 and I got the medium in the pebbled leather so that I could have the option of using the bag at work as well as the weekend.  Plus, the strap felt nicer.  I tend to wear the bag on my shoulder on both the longer and short setting.

I actually did end up spraying my bag with a nano spray from Camper that I already regularly use on my shoes - just because I liked the thought of extra protection (the subway isn't always the cleanest).  Hasn't affected the color of the bag so far!


----------



## mizuwari18

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that SCP? [emoji38][emoji38]
> How tall are you? I like the small on you assuming you don't need a larger bag to carry all your stuff? The black bag is a medium? Black is a safe color but it doesn't show off all the puzzle panels as well. Unless you are really rough on your bags, the pebbled leather on the sand/mink is pretty hardy. I have a red pebbled small puzzle (picture is somewhere on this thread along with other puzzles I have) and I accidentally got some pen ink on it. It came out with a little spit on my finger [emoji38]. If you decide to keep the sand/mink you could always pretreat the leather with a leather protectant testing it on a small spot on the bottom of the bag first of course.


Lol!  Good to know that the Loewe pebbled leather is in fact hard wearing over time [emoji106]


----------



## piecesofalice

Lgnice said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here! I'm so glad I have found other Loewe purse lovers!
> I recently bought the small Loewe puzzle bag in sand/ mink. Even though I love it, I haven't really used it yet because I'm afraid the lighter color will easily stain and I want this to be my everyday purse. I'm trying to decide if another color like tan or black would be better. I'm also wondering if the small is the right for me. I tried on the medium at the store too but ended up buying the small. Please let me know what you think about the colors and sizes.


You look gorgeous in every colour! I’m drawn to brights and greys so I would go for those, but classic black is timeless. 

I’m 5’7” and the medium is great for me as it’s perfect crossbody and in the nook of my arm. It’s a good work bag too. 

I spray my bags with the same Camper stuff as @Addicted to bags, and second everything they said. The leather holds up to daily wear (including being crammed in peak hour trains). Let us know


----------



## Lgnice

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that SCP?
> How tall are you? I like the small on you assuming you don't need a larger bag to carry all your stuff? The black bag is a medium? Black is a safe color but it doesn't show off all the puzzle panels as well. Unless you are really rough on your bags, the pebbled leather on the sand/mink is pretty hardy. I have a red pebbled small puzzle (picture is somewhere on this thread along with other puzzles I have) and I accidentally got some pen ink on it. It came out with a little spit on my finger . If you decide to keep the sand/mink you could always pretreat the leather with a leather protectant testing it on a small spot on the bottom of the bag first of course.



Yes! That's SCP!  I'm glad to hear your red puzzle in the pebbled leather is pretty hardy! I'm so happy to hear you easily removed the ink stain!  I'm leaning towards keeping the sand/mink. I love the color! I'm 5'6" so the small seems to fit better as a cross body and it fits all the essentials but it would be nice to carry more if I needed to. I might go try on the medium one more time just to make sure. Thank you for the information. Very helpful!



piecesofalice said:


> You look gorgeous in every colour! I’m drawn to brights and greys so I would go for those, but classic black is timeless.
> 
> Thank You! Yes, I agree, the bright and grey colors look great on this bag!


----------



## Lgnice

jojo2018 said:


> So tough!  Seconding that black tends to not show the puzzle design as much but it does boil down to your lifestyle. I'm 5'5 and I got the medium in the pebbled leather so that I could have the option of using the bag at work as well as the weekend.  Plus, the strap felt nicer.  I tend to wear the bag on my shoulder on both the longer and short setting.
> 
> I actually did end up spraying my bag with a nano spray from Camper that I already regularly use on my shoes - just because I liked the thought of extra protection (the subway isn't always the cleanest).  Hasn't affected the color of the bag so far!



I did notice the black doesn't show the detail as much as the other color. I'm going back to the store to try on the medium again just to make sure.  That's good to know what protectant spray everyone recommends too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

piecesofalice said:


> You look gorgeous in every colour! I’m drawn to brights and greys so I would go for those, but classic black is timeless.
> 
> I’m 5’7” and the medium is great for me as it’s perfect crossbody and in the nook of my arm. It’s a good work bag too.
> 
> I spray my bags with the same Camper stuff as @Addicted to bags, and second everything they said. The leather holds up to daily wear (including being crammed in peak hour trains). Let us know


Hmmm, at 5'7 you could wear either size. I like the straps better on the medium, much more comfy and has feet on the bottom. Loewe used to make the small puzzles with the same strap and feet but for some unknown reason they decided to stop. I only wear the small as I'm 5'1 so I've stopped buying anymore puzzles for now. But if they come back with the wider and more comfortable straps I'll be back to acquiring some more 

Good luck at SCP with your decision. Saks used to carry puzzles too but not sure if they do now if you want to check another store.


----------



## piecesofalice

Dropping in to show some pics of the flagship store in Nagoya - I was shocked it’s so big and gorgeous! The Casa Loewe is in Tokyo, but this one was also designed with Jon Anderson. I didn’t want to cheat on my SA so I grabbed only the t-shirt from the I Loewe Nature range >_>

(Ignore my partner in the last one XD)


----------



## piecesofalice

Whoops, here’s the exterior XD


----------



## Picard

I am obsessed with the Puzzle. I think I'm going to buy the small one, I see it more comfortable for everyday, because I already have other bigger bags. I'm looking for something intermediate.
I would not buy  it black, I agree that it is a bag that does not show its shapes in that color .. There are other black models / brands that I like more. I am thinking of buying the tan or the blue stone.


----------



## doni

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Spring 2019 is available on the website; here's a quick rundown:
> 
> Here are the new bags…the Heel mini (although I've never seen any Heel bag in any size. Cool layout to the bag, hough!), a chair tote inspired by Mackintosh Argyle chairs, a simple Vertical Tote, and two sizes of messenger bags. More colors available on the website for some of these styles:



Thanks for that! I guess this sadly didn't make it to production? Shame, I would have jumped on it and I got a sense many would have loved it too!
[



OneMoreDay said:


> My favourite piece, along with this version.
> View attachment 4207870


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Lgnice said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here! I'm so glad I have found other Loewe purse lovers!
> I recently bought the small Loewe puzzle bag in sand/ mink. Even though I love it, I haven't really used it yet because I'm afraid the lighter color will easily stain and I want this to be my everyday purse. I'm trying to decide if another color like tan or black would be better. I'm also wondering if the small is the right for me. I tried on the medium at the store too but ended up buying the small. Please let me know what you think about the colors and sizes.


Yay!! Welcome to the club!! Perhaps a nice compromise between what everyone was saying would be the black in medium? It'll ease your mind being safe from color transfer, but the medium size will alloe that signature puzzle slouch and molding?


doni said:


> Thanks for that! I guess this sadly didn't make it to production? Shame, I would have jumped on it and I got a sense many would have loved it too!
> [


Oh, strange!! That's a lovely bag. I don't think the website was quite complete yet? I think after I posted someone else posted a bag from a retailer of Loewe that wasn't available on their website. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lgnice

Addicted to bags said:


> Hmmm, at 5'7 you could wear either size. I like the straps better on the medium, much more comfy and has feet on the bottom. Loewe used to make the small puzzles with the same strap and feet but for some unknown reason they decided to stop. I only wear the small as I'm 5'1 so I've stopped buying anymore puzzles for now. But if they come back with the wider and more comfortable straps I'll be back to acquiring some more
> 
> Good luck at SCP with your decision. Saks used to carry puzzles too but not sure if they do now if you want to check another store.


Thanks! I'm going to try to go to SPC this this week! I also wish the new small came with  the same strap and feet as the medium! I'll let you know what I decide.


----------



## prattedu

Out with my puzzle 
I need to use my other bags but can't resist this beauty lol
Thanks for letting share


----------



## bellebellebelle19

prattedu said:


> Out with my puzzle
> I need to use my other bags but can't resist this beauty lol
> Thanks for letting share


The puzzle is perfect for every day! Love your sweaters and coat as well!


----------



## Lgnice

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yay!! Welcome to the club!! Perhaps a nice compromise between what everyone was saying would be the black in medium? It'll ease your mind being safe from color transfer, but the medium size will alloe that signature puzzle slouch and molding?
> 
> Oh, strange!! That's a lovely bag. I don't think the website was quite complete yet? I think after I posted someone else posted a bag from a retailer of Loewe that wasn't available on their website. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lgnice

Thank You! Glad I found the purse forum. I did get the medium today but second guessing my decision about the color again! I'll post pictures in a few.


----------



## Lgnice

Lgnice said:


> [/QUOT





prattedu said:


> Out with my puzzle
> I need to use my other bags but can't resist this beauty lol
> Thanks for letting share


Love the black! great color and size on you!


----------



## Lgnice

Lgnice said:


> Thank You! Glad I found the purse forum. I did get the medium today but second guessing my decision about the color again! I'll post pictures in a few.


Ok. I went back to the store today and exchanged my small sand/mink for the medium calfskin grained leather in the Anthracite color. I love the medium, but now I'm second guessing the color again!  The color looks different at home then it did in the store with the beautiful lighting. I don't want to go back to the store again to exchange, but I may want the black! Here's some pictures of the bag I bought today.


----------



## piecesofalice

doni said:


> Thanks for that! I guess this sadly didn't make it to production? Shame, I would have jumped on it and I got a sense many would have loved it too!
> [


Don’t give up hope! It’s featured heavily in variations through the latest edition of Eye Loewe You! The white is labeled “Soft White Calf Bucket” (or Bagette, but that’s Fendi’s thing). Fingers crossed...


----------



## piecesofalice

Lgnice said:


> Ok. I went back to the store today and exchanged my small sand/mink for the medium calfskin grained leather in the Anthracite color. I love the medium, but now I'm second guessing the color again!  The color looks different at home then it did in the store with the beautiful lighting. I don't want to go back to the store again to exchange, but I may want the black! Here's some pictures of the bag I bought today.


I think it looks AMAZING on you - it sits so nicely on you! I love the Anthracite colour too, its the best of both worlds - sometimes it looks black, sometimes blue...hey, even dark grey! It's very dependent on what you wear I guess. If it's your style, you could add a twilly/scarf for a pop of colour when you need it?


----------



## starkfan

Lgnice said:


> Ok. I went back to the store today and exchanged my small sand/mink for the medium calfskin grained leather in the Anthracite color. I love the medium, but now I'm second guessing the color again!  The color looks different at home then it did in the store with the beautiful lighting. I don't want to go back to the store again to exchange, but I may want the black! Here's some pictures of the bag I bought today.





piecesofalice said:


> I think it looks AMAZING on you - it sits so nicely on you! I love the Anthracite colour too, its the best of both worlds - sometimes it looks black, sometimes blue...hey, even dark grey! It's very dependent on what you wear I guess. If it's your style, you could add a twilly/scarf for a pop of colour when you need it?


I agree with @piecesofalice , it looks great on you @Lgnice , and Anthracite should be a versatile choice! Other than a twilly/scarf, a bag charm could also add some colour when you want it (again, if that's your style)... Black _is_ a classic choice too, though IA with the others who mentioned that it may not show off the Puzzle design as nicely as a lighter colour, or the colourblocked options that Loewe does every now and then... Anthracite is a good medium ground, IMHO!


----------



## doni

piecesofalice said:


> Don’t give up hope! It’s featured heavily in variations through the latest edition of Eye Loewe You! The white is labeled “Soft White Calf Bucket” (or Bagette, but that’s Fendi’s thing). Fingers crossed...


Oh thank you! Indeed this gives me hope! I love a good shoulder bag and this looks like a perfect one. And the dark blue and cognac combination is so gorgeous... the neutral tan is beautiful too,  both perfect for Spring and Summer...


----------



## nvie

Chilling


----------



## vink

Lgnice said:


> Ok. I went back to the store today and exchanged my small sand/mink for the medium calfskin grained leather in the Anthracite color. I love the medium, but now I'm second guessing the color again!  The color looks different at home then it did in the store with the beautiful lighting. I don't want to go back to the store again to exchange, but I may want the black! Here's some pictures of the bag I bought today.



I actually prefer grained leather and anthracite is more unusual than black, but that just me. [emoji4]


----------



## jennlt

Lgnice said:


> Ok. I went back to the store today and exchanged my small sand/mink for the medium calfskin grained leather in the Anthracite color. I love the medium, but now I'm second guessing the color again!  The color looks different at home then it did in the store with the beautiful lighting. I don't want to go back to the store again to exchange, but I may want the black! Here's some pictures of the bag I bought today.


It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Lgnice

vink said:


> I actually prefer grained leather and anthracite is more unusual than black, but that just me. [emoji4]


I prefer the grained leather too. It is definitely more unusual than black but the lighting sometimes makes it look bluish grey which clashes with my skin tone. As much as I don't want to return it, I think I'm going to order the puzzle in the caramel color instead,in the grained leather in medium.



jennlt said:


> It looks fabulous on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Lgnice

starkfan said:


> I agree with @piecesofalice , it looks great on you @Lgnice , and Anthracite should be a versatile choice! Other than a twilly/scarf, a bag charm could also add some colour when you want it (again, if that's your style)... Black _is_ a classic choice too, though IA with the others who mentioned that it may not show off the Puzzle design as nicely as a lighter colour, or the colourblocked options that Loewe does every now and then... Anthracite is a good medium ground, IMHO!


 Thank You! I agree the color is nice but it has doesn't suit my skin tone under certain lighting. it looks too grey? I'm thinking about ordering the light caramel color instead.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yay!! Welcome to the club!! Perhaps a nice compromise between what everyone was saying would be the black in medium? It'll ease your mind being safe from color transfer, but the medium size will alloe that signature puzzle slouch and molding?
> Thank You! I definitely decided to go with the medium size because I like the way it slouches too!


I like the way the medium slouches too. That's why I decided on the medium size.


----------



## prattedu

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The puzzle is perfect for every day! Love your sweaters and coat as well!



Thank you
I know right? Now I want another one with diffrent color lol 



Lgnice said:


> Love the black! great color and size on you!



Thank you!! Now I want tan or gray color lol I wanted a small puzzle but when I tried at SCP, small looked really really tiny in me And ended up with medium


----------



## prattedu

Lgnice said:


> Ok. I went back to the store today and exchanged my small sand/mink for the medium calfskin grained leather in the Anthracite color. I love the medium, but now I'm second guessing the color again!  The color looks different at home then it did in the store with the beautiful lighting. I don't want to go back to the store again to exchange, but I may want the black! Here's some pictures of the bag I bought today.



It looks perfect on you!! Love the color as well  Before I got mine, I was debating between small vs medium since I don't carry much with me. when I tried small it was so tiny on my frame( 5'5 size 10) and the shape of the bag was much nicer with medium IMO  so I ended up getting medium All I carry is lv mini pochette, car key and cushion pact lol But I would def get another one with different color in future maybe in different size too!!


----------



## Monique1004

Lgnice said:


> Ok. I went back to the store today and exchanged my small sand/mink for the medium calfskin grained leather in the Anthracite color. I love the medium, but now I'm second guessing the color again!  The color looks different at home then it did in the store with the beautiful lighting. I don't want to go back to the store again to exchange, but I may want the black! Here's some pictures of the bag I bought today.



I honestly like the color you have better than black.


----------



## Lgnice

Lgnice said:


> Thank You! I agree the color is nice but it has doesn't suit my skin tone under certain lighting. it looks too grey? I'm thinking about ordering the light caramel color instead.





prattedu said:


> Thank you
> I know right? Now I want another one with diffrent color lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Now I want tan or gray color lol I wanted a small puzzle but when I tried at SCP, small looked really really tiny in me And ended up with medium


Yeah, I initially bought the small and exchanged for the medium! I love the strap on the medium too! It's a very nice purse!  It would be nice to have all the colors! I do think the black looks great on you!


----------



## Lgnice

Monique1004 said:


> I honestly like the color you have better than black.


Thanks! I like the grey too but it does wash me out a little or clashes with my skin tone, I didn't realize that until I got home and was looking in the mirror. That's why I was considering the black. I've seen other people with the black and it's looks great. I really like the sand/mink the best but don't want to worry about keeping it clean all the time. I would like to have all the colors!


----------



## fron

I want to have puzzle but torn between small and mini. Anyone know what can fit in mini? Does 19cm wallet can be fit in mini?


----------



## thomasj93

I finally pulled the trigger and got a black medium Puzzle from the Montaigne store


----------



## mizuwari18

fron said:


> I want to have puzzle but torn between small and mini. Anyone know what can fit in mini? Does 19cm wallet can be fit in mini?


I don't own a mini but I did go to try them on.  I have a 7 inch wallet (~18 cm) and it wasn't quick putting the wallet in and taking it out.  The thing to note is that the mouth doesn't go the full way across the bag.  You're best off with a small wallet or a card holder to maximize space in a mini.  If you want a full size wallet to fit comfortably plus other items then the small is better.


----------



## fron

jojo2018 said:


> I don't own a mini but I did go to try them on.  I have a 7 inch wallet (~18 cm) and it wasn't quick putting the wallet in and taking it out.  The thing to note is that the mouth doesn't go the full way across the bag.  You're best off with a small wallet or a card holder to maximize space in a mini.  If you want a full size wallet to fit comfortably plus other items then the small is better.


Thanks! Will go for small then


----------



## lttphan

Do you guys think Loewe will ever go back to the original Puzzle design for the small?


----------



## piecesofalice

lttphan said:


> Do you guys think Loewe will ever go back to the original Puzzle design for the small?


I don't think they have ever changed the design, my first Puzzle was of the OG range and its the same as one I bought this year. They've changed the Amazona and Flamencos (I miss the tassels!), though. I love what Jonathan Anderson is doing!


----------



## lttphan

piecesofalice said:


> I don't think they have ever changed the design, my first Puzzle was of the OG range and its the same as one I bought this year. They've changed the Amazona and Flamencos (I miss the tassels!), though. I love what Jonathan Anderson is doing!


I mean with the protective feel and wider strap.


----------



## piecesofalice

lttphan said:


> I mean with the protective feel and wider strap.


Ah gotcha with the strap, albeit I don't feel much difference but I don't wear my smalls anymore (I probably should sell them but #MyBabies). Not sure what you mean by protective feel though?


----------



## mizuwari18

lttphan said:


> I mean with the protective feel and wider strap.


Wish feet on bags would be considered just as important as a zipper or secure flap closure.  #givemesomefeet


----------



## Addicted to bags

lttphan said:


> Do you guys think Loewe will ever go back to the original Puzzle design for the small?


You mean with the bottom feet and thicker strap? I for one sure hope so!


----------



## piecesofalice

Addicted to bags said:


> You mean with the bottom feet and thicker strap? I for one sure hope so!


I am blown away, I honestly never noticed??? This is why I love this forum, y'all get me off my bum to check these things and I learn so much  I'm now comparing the old Flamencos to the new ones and now am in a pile of bags XD


----------



## Lgnice

Monique1004 said:


> At a fishing derby with my little scout and loewe small gate saddle bag. Perfect bag for the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102727
> View attachment 4102728


Hi Monique! The gate bag you posted a while back is georgeous. I still have my puzzle in the dust bag, I don't want to use it until I decide for sure what color I want so I can exchange it If I decide to. I will have to say after Looking at the Loewe website, I'm also interested in the gate. It's a beautiful purse! How easy is it to get in and out of the bag with the flap on the gate?


----------



## Monique1004

Lgnice said:


> Hi Monique! The gate bag you posted a while back is georgeous. I still have my puzzle in the dust bag, I don't want to use it until I decide for sure what color I want so I can exchange it If I decide to. I will have to say after Looking at the Loewe website, I'm also interested in the gate. It's a beautiful purse! How easy is it to get in and out of the bag with the flap on the gate?



Very easy. You just pull the flap out & slide back in. To be honest with you, I just put away my puzzle up for sale. As much as I love the beautiful design & color. I never reached for it. The gate bag, I used right away. The only downside is that it has a round bottom. It may not fit as much as you think. Still descent size so I don't have a problem with that. You may find pictures that I posted the close-up of the bag sometime earlier. Good luck deciding.


----------



## Lgnice

Monique1004 said:


> Very easy. You just pull the flap out & slide back in. To be honest with you, I just put away my puzzle up for sale. As much as I love the beautiful design & color. I never reached for it. The gate bag, I used right away. The only downside is that it has a round bottom. It may not fit as much as you think. Still descent size so I don't have a problem with that. You may find pictures that I posted the close-up of the bag sometime earlier. Good luck deciding.


Thank you! That's very helpful!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Modshots of the new mini drawstring Hammock on Chinese pop star Victoria


----------



## piecesofalice

Not sure I’m going to go for it, but the Customisation service looks cool! I saw it in Nagoya but alas is not at my local. I wonder the price!

EDIT: apologies for the link not working! Here it is:


----------



## koru

lttphan said:


> Do you guys think Loewe will ever go back to the original Puzzle design for the small?


I really hope so. Why to change such a loved bag in the first place? I really wanted to get it in small but especially the strap change is the only reason why I am not buying at the moment. I've already send mails to the customer service and I suggest anybody who thinks the same do contact them so that they become aware of the frustration they've created


----------



## Monique1004

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Modshots of the new mini drawstring Hammock on Chinese pop star Victoria



She must be tiny...


----------



## jennlt

Monique1004 said:


> She must be tiny...



That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Stansy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Modshots of the new mini drawstring Hammock on Chinese pop star Victoria


sorry to be OT but the piggie is just too cute


----------



## Monique1004

Spotted small Gate in blue in NYC. Love all the colors of the Gate.


----------



## kskwok

Is anyone experiencing cracks on the handle of the puzzle? I think I may have made the bag too heavy which is the reason the handles are starting to crack[emoji20]  your thoughts please?


----------



## Monique1004

I had a chance to check out some of the mini bags yesterday. FYI I’m 5’4” & US SZ2. Out of all, the cutest would be the mini gate bag but I don’t think it will even fit a wallet due to the round bottom. The most practical would be the mini puzzle. That would actually fit a small wallet. The mini hammock just felt a little odd in that small proportion.


----------



## Straight-Laced

My small minty Puzzle from SS17.  Love this bag !


----------



## Straight-Laced

I haven't bought a bag since 2017, more than 18 months ago  
Now I'm seriously tempted by the Gate espadrille bucket bags, especially this black leather one.  I know the jute material won't work for some but I love the mixed materials.  Has anyone seen them in real life?


----------



## piecesofalice

Straight-Laced said:


> I haven't bought a bag since 2017, more than 18 months ago
> Now I'm seriously tempted by the Gate espadrille bucket bags, especially this black leather one.  I know the jute material won't work for some but I love the mixed materials.  Has anyone seen them in real life?
> 
> View attachment 4342987


I saw them last week, I am very drawn by them I must say! They're a good size I feel, I was there just to buy animal friends but if I duck in on Monday I can grab a snap for you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

piecesofalice said:


> I saw them last week, I am very drawn by them I must say! They're a good size I feel, I was there just to buy animal friends but if I duck in on Monday I can grab a snap for you!


Thank you! Good to know about the size on first impression and real life appeal.  
I live by the beach in a mild climate and I have a casual lifestyle to match so I know I could make the espadrille bag work throughout most of the year.


----------



## vink

Monique1004 said:


> Spotted small Gate in blue in NYC. Love all the colors of the Gate.
> 
> View attachment 4340431



Such a practical under the radar bag. Thanks for the spy pic!


----------



## spurious

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you! Good to know about the size on first impression and real life appeal.
> I live by the beach in a mild climate and I have a casual lifestyle to match so I know I could make the espadrille bag work throughout most of the year.



That looks like a great bag for everyday use in a beachy climate!


----------



## spurious

Looks like the local store by my workplace is getting their spring color schemes out!


----------



## Monique1004

vink said:


> Such a practical under the radar bag. Thanks for the spy pic!



I just saw a red one at My Hermés boutique today. I guess they're getting popular.


----------



## Ally1707

Any thoughts on the Loewe Wallet on Chain? Now that it‘s available in Raspberry/Pink I am intrigued. Chanel is out of the running now the WOC has hit €2000. I was eyeing dior and gucci but Loewe seems so effortless and casual. That said,  I haven’t had a chance to see it in person


----------



## Addicted to bags

Here is a very good YouTube I found about the Gate Bag and Puzzle for anyone who's looking for details about either bag.


----------



## piecesofalice

Addicted to bags said:


> Here is a very good YouTube I found about the Gate Bag and Puzzle for anyone who's looking for details about either bag.



Ah what a great video!! Thanks @Addicted to bags! 

Conversely, would anyone be interested in a collection photo/video from me? We have quite a pool now as Loewe is my Forever Brand and I have all the usual suspects plus others. Not a #humblebrag, I just want more people to jump on the Loewe train, damnit!! XD

Also stop me from buying the orange Goya and Flamencos just posted.......,,,


----------



## Addicted to bags

piecesofalice said:


> Ah what a great video!! Thanks @Addicted to bags!
> 
> Conversely, would anyone be interested in a collection photo/video from me? We have quite a pool now as Loewe is my Forever Brand and I have all the usual suspects plus others. Not a #humblebrag, I just want more people to jump on the Loewe train, damnit!! XD
> 
> Also stop me from buying the orange Goya and Flamencos just posted.......,,,


Yes a family shot would be awesome! And we are enablers here, not killjoys  So no stopping from this tpf member


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ally1707 said:


> Any thoughts on the Loewe Wallet on Chain? Now that it‘s available in Raspberry/Pink I am intrigued. Chanel is out of the running now the WOC has hit €2000. I was eyeing dior and gucci but Loewe seems so effortless and casual. That said,  I haven’t had a chance to see it in person


I checked it out online. It looks really nice and the price point is certainly more comfortable for a WOC.


----------



## piecesofalice

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you! Good to know about the size on first impression and real life appeal.
> I live by the beach in a mild climate and I have a casual lifestyle to match so I know I could make the espadrille bag work throughout most of the year.



As promised! I’m holding it to my shoulder, I’m 169cm (just under 5’7”). Both sides and the black for good measure  it’s a lovely shape and structure, soft but sturdy!


----------



## vink

Ally1707 said:


> Any thoughts on the Loewe Wallet on Chain? Now that it‘s available in Raspberry/Pink I am intrigued. Chanel is out of the running now the WOC has hit €2000. I was eyeing dior and gucci but Loewe seems so effortless and casual. That said,  I haven’t had a chance to see it in person



Loewe has a WOC?!?!? Now, that’s one more thing on my list! I don’t see it on the website. Anywhere I can see the photo? Or what it look like? I’m not near the boutique. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

piecesofalice said:


> Ah what a great video!! Thanks @Addicted to bags!
> 
> Conversely, would anyone be interested in a collection photo/video from me? We have quite a pool now as Loewe is my Forever Brand and I have all the usual suspects plus others. Not a #humblebrag, I just want more people to jump on the Loewe train, damnit!! XD
> 
> Also stop me from buying the orange Goya and Flamencos just posted.......,,,



I’d love to see them!


----------



## Straight-Laced

piecesofalice said:


> As promised! I’m holding it to my shoulder, I’m 169cm (just under 5’7”). Both sides and the black for good measure  it’s a lovely shape and structure, soft but sturdy!



Thank you! That’s so helpful.
I’m most interested in the black with contrast tan strap, but seeing them on you I’m now loving the tan. Considering either the tan or black now.
Did it strike you that the strap was too thin for the bucket or is it just right?


----------



## piecesofalice

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you! That’s so helpful.
> I’m most interested in the black with contrast tan strap, but seeing them on you I’m now loving the tan. Considering either the tan or black now.
> Did it strike you that the strap was too thin for the bucket or is it just right?


You're welcome! If the shop staff ask you're my mother who I'm shopping for...

I LOVED the tan, there was something very light and elegant about it? I was very taken by it, but am holding off for the new Goya in orange (my SA was actually up in Tokyo being trained in the new line, so exciting!). The all-black would be great as an all-rounded bag, though, and I didn't feel the strap was too thin - it's doubled over so it actually goes much longer if you wanted, but helps to give the strength at the shoulder. It's honestly a really nice feeling bag.


----------



## Straight-Laced

piecesofalice said:


> You're welcome! If the shop staff ask you're my mother who I'm shopping for...
> 
> I LOVED the tan, there was something very light and elegant about it? I was very taken by it, but am holding off for the new Goya in orange (my SA was actually up in Tokyo being trained in the new line, so exciting!). The all-black would be great as an all-rounded bag, though, and I didn't feel the strap was too thin - it's doubled over so it actually goes much longer if you wanted, but helps to give the strength at the shoulder. It's honestly a really nice feeling bag.


What a great daughter you are! 
There aren’t any stores nearby so it will be an online purchase and no shop staff for me.
Now I’m reassured about the strap and conflicted about the colour!  I’ll give it some further thought and report back


----------



## prattedu

Question to puzzle bag owner
Does medium puzzle bag have these layer or seam? I just noticed that none of the online puzzle bag pictures have this.
Is it just my bag? 
TIA


----------



## jazzyjas

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I DM'ed it to you! If anyone else wants it, don't hesitate to DM!


Can I also have Aylssa’s email address too? DO they ship out too?


----------



## Ally1707

vink said:


> Loewe has a WOC?!?!? Now, that’s one more thing on my list! I don’t see it on the website. Anywhere I can see the photo? Or what it look like? I’m not near the boutique. [emoji28]






Here it is in the new raspberry color. It’s €780


----------



## vink

Ally1707 said:


> View attachment 4348209
> 
> 
> Here it is in the new raspberry color. It’s €780



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## piecesofalice

Ally1707 said:


> View attachment 4348209
> 
> 
> Here it is in the new raspberry color. It’s €780


Oof. I didn't realise the mark up here! Some things are similar prices and some aren't? It's so odd. (It's about 970euros)


----------



## vink

piecesofalice said:


> Oof. I didn't realise the mark up here! Some things are similar prices and some aren't? It's so odd. (It's about 970euros)



That’s normal. Not every brand generalization their product prices. Asia always have it more expensive than Europe and US. Even in Asia, each country pay different price for the same bag. Hong Kong usually have the cheapest price in everything.


----------



## alessarowe

Hey everyone!

looking to purchase the Loewe puzzle bag and i'm leaning towards the tan.. just wondering if any of you can chime in if it stains? 

i wear a lot of dark denim and i don't think i'm ready to give that up. LOL. any thoughts?


----------



## piecesofalice

vink said:


> That’s normal. Not every brand generalization their product prices. Asia always have it more expensive than Europe and US. Even in Asia, each country pay different price for the same bag. Hong Kong usually have the cheapest price in everything.


Oh no of course, I was more commenting on the mark up considering I live in a country where I can walk to three stores in ten minutes and the stock online comes from the same place. It’s interesting to note! (And I’m Australian who worked in luxury retail so my oof definitely would have been bigger in AUD XD)


----------



## Addicted to bags

alessarowe said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> looking to purchase the Loewe puzzle bag and i'm leaning towards the tan.. just wondering if any of you can chime in if it stains?
> 
> i wear a lot of dark denim and i don't think i'm ready to give that up. LOL. any thoughts?


I have a tan Puzzle and haven't had any issues. But I always make sure new jeans are washed first.


----------



## alessarowe

Addicted to bags said:


> I have a tan Puzzle and haven't had any issues. But I always make sure new jeans are washed first.


Thank you! I think ill sleep on it. Im not quite sure about the silver hardware on the tan one do you happen to know how big the opening of the bags are in the small and medium?


----------



## Addicted to bags

alessarowe said:


> Thank you! I think ill sleep on it. Im not quite sure about the silver hardware on the tan one do you happen to know how big the opening of the bags are in the small and medium?


Sorry no, I own 3 smalls and never even checked the medium. The silver hardware on the tan looks very modern but that's just my opinion.


----------



## alessarowe

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry no, I own 3 smalls and never even checked the medium. The silver hardware on the tan looks very modern but that's just my opinion.


Thank you though! Im really gravitating towards the medium since i usually carry a lot with me (i have a toddler) plus im 5’11. Im so scared for it to look soooo tiny.


----------



## vink

piecesofalice said:


> Oh no of course, I was more commenting on the mark up considering I live in a country where I can walk to three stores in ten minutes and the stock online comes from the same place. It’s interesting to note! (And I’m Australian who worked in luxury retail so my oof definitely would have been bigger in AUD XD)



Well, I live in Asia so I resent quite a lot when it’s time to shop luxury. I don’t live in Hong Kong or Singapore so the stock sometimes can be poor and we also have to spend more money for the same bag on top of that. [emoji29] (Chanel gets my heart when they decide to do the global price generalizations, but by the time they start doing that, their prices are already reaching my limit. So, I don’t even know whether to laugh or cry. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23])


----------



## mizuwari18

alessarowe said:


> Thank you though! Im really gravitating towards the medium since i usually carry a lot with me (i have a toddler) plus im 5’11. Im so scared for it to look soooo tiny.


I think the capacity of the small is comparable to a speedy b25 and the medium to a speedy b30 BUT just a tad bit shorter and a tad bit less wide (length is comparable).  The opening is also about an inch shorter because the puzzle zipper doesn't go the full length. I use an organizer for a b30 in my medium and it's a very snug fit.


----------



## alessarowe

jojo2018 said:


> I think the capacity of the small is comparable to a speedy b25 and the medium to a speedy b30 BUT just a tad bit shorter and a tad bit less wide (length is comparable).  The opening is also about an inch shorter because the puzzle zipper doesn't go the full length. I use an organizer for a b30 in my medium and it's a very snug fit.


interesting. the small is really cute but im worried that Ill have trouble getting my things out since i have big hands (LOL) i love the idea of having an organizer for it! thanks for sharing! 

it really is not that easy to look for medium and small comparisons online. as well as mod shots. Got to let that imagination run a bit. 

how are you liking the medium?


----------



## Addicted to bags

alessarowe said:


> interesting. the small is really cute but im worried that Ill have trouble getting my things out since i have big hands (LOL) i love the idea of having an organizer for it! thanks for sharing!
> 
> it really is not that easy to look for medium and small comparisons online. as well as mod shots. Got to let that imagination run a bit.
> 
> how are you liking the medium?


If you have larger hands, a toddler and are 5'11 I think you will like a medium better. As a plus, medium has the better, wider strap and feet on the bottom of the bag! Please share pice when you purchase


----------



## mizuwari18

alessarowe said:


> interesting. the small is really cute but im worried that Ill have trouble getting my things out since i have big hands (LOL) i love the idea of having an organizer for it! thanks for sharing!
> 
> it really is not that easy to look for medium and small comparisons online. as well as mod shots. Got to let that imagination run a bit.
> 
> how are you liking the medium?


On YouTube, Karenbritchick has a video on medium vs small.  I found it helpful!  She is also quite tall so might be a good reference for you


----------



## alessarowe

jojo2018 said:


> On YouTube, Karenbritchick has a video on medium vs small.  I found it helpful!  She is also quite tall so might be a good reference for you



THANK YOU!!! Both are absolutely beautiful! Now i want both sizes. That might also solve the color dilemma. 

the design update of small (losing the thick strap) is kind of a deal breaker though. I hope they come up with so ething in the middle of small and medium but with the thick strap! 

It would be heaven!


----------



## piecesofalice

vink said:


> Well, I live in Asia so I resent quite a lot when it’s time to shop luxury. I don’t live in Hong Kong or Singapore so the stock sometimes can be poor and we also have to spend more money for the same bag on top of that. [emoji29] (Chanel gets my heart when they decide to do the global price generalizations, but by the time they start doing that, their prices are already reaching my limit. So, I don’t even know whether to laugh or cry. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23])


Same, I live in Japan so it's the markup + 8% tax. It's nice to have the brand repped so well here (Japanese women LOVE Loewe) but when I purchased bags in Hong Kong and the US I was floored at the difference in price. It's cheaper than mainland China I believe, so a lot of our stock is bought by tourists - Chanel is a mess of prices here. Gucci is rather cheap though? (Not making a shady joke about the fashion sense of Gucci XD) I'm heading to Taipei for Golden Week so I'm interested so see how far my yen goes there...


----------



## vink

piecesofalice said:


> Same, I live in Japan so it's the markup + 8% tax. It's nice to have the brand repped so well here (Japanese women LOVE Loewe) but when I purchased bags in Hong Kong and the US I was floored at the difference in price. It's cheaper than mainland China I believe, so a lot of our stock is bought by tourists - Chanel is a mess of prices here. Gucci is rather cheap though? (Not making a shady joke about the fashion sense of Gucci XD) I'm heading to Taipei for Golden Week so I'm interested so see how far my yen goes there...



I’m from Thailand so it’s the markup plus 7% VAT. Luxury tax here is freakin high, too. The stock isn’t as good. I think most are snapped up by tourist, too. Hong Kong is cheaper than mainland China. That’s where I actually shop. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Chanel is best at the airport coz I can avoid the tax. Nothing is cheap here [emoji28]. Taipei has a better price than here. I think it’s cheaper than Japan, too. [emoji848]


----------



## mizuwari18

alessarowe said:


> THANK YOU!!! Both are absolutely beautiful! Now i want both sizes. That might also solve the color dilemma.
> 
> the design update of small (losing the thick strap) is kind of a deal breaker though. I hope they come up with so ething in the middle of small and medium but with the thick strap!
> 
> It would be heaven!


Good luck deciding!  I feel like all puzzle owners have been through this dilemma [emoji1]  I went with the medium for a number of reasons: strap, feet, flexibility to put more things in for work, and the fact that I didn't have a bag in that size yet.  If you tend to carry heavy things and need quicker access then the medium might be the way to go.  But if all you have are phone, wallet, keys, and a small pouch then you probably can get away with just the small (keeping in mind that the opening is smaller).  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Fish_in_a_Bag

Hi everyone! I’m interested in purchasing a medium puzzle in the grained leather and gold hardware down the road. I’m wondering if anyone knows if this particular combo is going to be part of the permanent collection? I tried asking several SAs and they have all replied that the offerings differ from season to season. Thank you!


----------



## piecesofalice

Went in for a Goya in ginger (ended up being too brown for me), but my SA who knows me too well showed me this pre-sale piece which will be coming home with me on Friday!


----------



## vink

piecesofalice said:


> Went in for a Goya in ginger (ended up being too brown for me), but my SA who knows me too well showed me this pre-sale piece which will be coming home with me on Friday!



Arg! You’re so lucky! I’ve been calling my boutique for months about the hammock and they said they don’t even know if they’ll have it or not. They only know that they’ll have the Gate. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] 
And I’m still waiting. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## alessarowe

jojo2018 said:


> Good luck deciding!  I feel like all puzzle owners have been through this dilemma [emoji1]  I went with the medium for a number of reasons: strap, feet, flexibility to put more things in for work, and the fact that I didn't have a bag in that size yet.  If you tend to carry heavy things and need quicker access then the medium might be the way to go.  But if all you have are phone, wallet, keys, and a small pouch then you probably can get away with just the small (keeping in mind that the opening is smaller).  Let us know what you decide!


Will definitely do that! ♥️ Im just deciding between the black grain and the midnight navy grain. I have about 7 bags that are black (facepalm) but it still looks oh so tempting for me.

And yes, so true about the strap and feet. That’s a big issue for me right now, the new design of the small. hoping for that in between with the original design. Id take that in a heart beat.


----------



## kel28

Hi Loewe Lovers!
Do you know if you can buy separate/spare shoulder straps for the puzzle bag (the wider ones)? If so any idea what they’d cost?
Thank you


----------



## piecesofalice

vink said:


> Arg! You’re so lucky! I’ve been calling my boutique for months about the hammock and they said they don’t even know if they’ll have it or not. They only know that they’ll have the Gate. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> And I’m still waiting. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


I’ve learnt that you really have to “make friends” with them - I try to engage with the area manager/boss (the one who is in the casual clothes) too and a few secrets are thrown my way (like my store is getting clothes). I do think they legit don’t know until the buyer buys for their area, but I hope you can get your Gate! They know I’m an easy sale with orange so I acknowledge them bringing this out was 100000% a sales ploy XD

The brand is so secretive as a whole, and I have little success calling them for info (a la Goyard). I guess to keep ~exclusivity~? That said, they are the nicest staff in luxury right now I think.


----------



## vink

piecesofalice said:


> I’ve learnt that you really have to “make friends” with them - I try to engage with the area manager/boss (the one who is in the casual clothes) too and a few secrets are thrown my way (like my store is getting clothes). I do think they legit don’t know until the buyer buys for their area, but I hope you can get your Gate! They know I’m an easy sale with orange so I acknowledge them bringing this out was 100000% a sales ploy XD
> 
> The brand is so secretive as a whole, and I have little success calling them for info (a la Goyard). I guess to keep ~exclusivity~? That said, they are the nicest staff in luxury right now I think.



Um... that makes sense. Well, I never buy here. I usually get my stuff in Hong Kong since the price is much better there and I go there every year. [emoji848] And the SA there are very amazing. I’m definitely an easy sale there. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] They even feed my DD with chocolate while I shop and she’s so impressed. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] So, Yes. They’re definitely the nicest ones in the market right now. [emoji4]


----------



## Lgnice

I Finally made my decision after going back and forth and obsessing over what size and color to get! I decided to exchange the other purses for the tan puzzle in medium because for me, it is better for everyday use and the color is neutral! Next on my list is the gate or the small puzzle in a blue color to carry when I don't need to carry as much in my bag. I also purchased the raspberry card holder!


----------



## spurious

Hammock spotted in the wild...hilariously while walking by the Loewe boutique. Love those dark greys!


----------



## CDNinNYC

Hello Loewe lovers! I’ve been trying to find this bag for a while now. Has anyone seen it at any retailers?  I don’t even see it on the Loewe site. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## alessarowe

Lgnice said:


> I Finally made my decision after going back and forth and obsessing over what size and color to get! I decided to exchange the other purses for the tan puzzle in medium because for me, it is better for everyday use and the color is neutral! Next on my list is the gate or the small puzzle in a blue color to carry when I don't need to carry as much in my bag. I also purchased the raspberry card holder!



It’s gorg!!!


----------



## alessarowe

Curious, could y’all chime in on where you got your bags? Im seeing loads of options online (don’t have a physical store that carries the brand close to where i am) has anyone tried purchaing via Loewe’s site? How was it?


----------



## piecesofalice

alessarowe said:


> Curious, could y’all chime in on where you got your bags? Im seeing loads of options online (don’t have a physical store that carries the brand close to where i am) has anyone tried purchaing via Loewe’s site? How was it?


I have! There's an order coming today as the boutiques here don't carry my foot size XD It's very easy and ships from Spain via DHL. I had no issues both times - today pending, but it's already with the courier so tax at the door is my only problem! - and everything is packed in boxes and usually a copy of I LOEWE You is thrown in. I'll take a pic when it arrives today!

EDIT: I get my bags though from physical stores, I'm lucky to have so many stores as it is very popular here in Japan. Heading to Tokyo next month and might pop into the Casa Loewe just for the fun of it...


----------



## piecesofalice

CDNinNYC said:


> Hello Loewe lovers! I’ve been trying to find this bag for a while now. Has anyone seen it at any retailers?  I don’t even see it on the Loewe site. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4354058


I believe it will be coming through soon, the rattan range seems to be first then the leather.


----------



## piecesofalice

alessarowe said:


> Curious, could y’all chime in on where you got your bags? Im seeing loads of options online (don’t have a physical store that carries the brand close to where i am) has anyone tried purchaing via Loewe’s site? How was it?


As promised! Not sure why it was separated...XD Jewellery came with a shopping bag, too.


----------



## Lgnice

alessarowe said:


> It’s gorg!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Lgnice

alessarowe said:


> Curious, could y’all chime in on where you got your bags? Im seeing loads of options online (don’t have a physical store that carries the brand close to where i am) has anyone tried purchaing via Loewe’s site? How was it?





alessarowe said:


> Curious, could y’all chime in on where you got your bags? Im seeing loads of options online (don’t have a physical store that carries the brand close to where i am) has anyone tried purchaing via Loewe’s site? How was it?


----------



## Lgnice

alessarowe said:


> Curious, could y’all chime in on where you got your bags? Im seeing loads of options online (don’t have a physical store that carries the brand close to where i am) has anyone tried purchaing via Loewe’s site? How was it?


I live in California and have access to a few departments stores nearby that carry Loewe but I still ended up ordering from the Loewe Boutique in Florida because they had the size and color purse I wanted in stock.  Customer service was outstanding and they were able to overnight my package. The boutique has a different return policy than online though. You can only exchange or get store credit if you order from the boutique. Outstanding customer service though. Nordstrom near me also has outstanding customer service and their return policy is great!


----------



## alessarowe

piecesofalice said:


> I have! There's an order coming today as the boutiques here don't carry my foot size XD It's very easy and ships from Spain via DHL. I had no issues both times - today pending, but it's already with the courier so tax at the door is my only problem! - and everything is packed in boxes and usually a copy of I LOEWE You is thrown in. I'll take a pic when it arrives today!
> 
> EDIT: I get my bags though from physical stores, I'm lucky to have so many stores as it is very popular here in Japan. Heading to Tokyo next month and might pop into the Casa Loewe just for the fun of it...



so taxes are not included when it’s shipped from Loewe Spain to Japan? Eep! hmmm, did a “test” checkout and it did say taxes and duties included in my country. Crossing my fingers that it’s true



piecesofalice said:


> As promised! Not sure why it was separated...XD Jewellery came with a shopping bag, too.



This is so exciting! im glad it arrived in one piece (well, two. LOL!)



Lgnice said:


> I live in California and have access to a few departments stores nearby that carry Loewe but I still ended up ordering from the Loewe Boutique in Florida because they had the size and color purse I wanted in stock.  Customer service was outstanding and they were able to overnight my package. The boutique has a different return policy than online though. You can only exchange or get store credit if you order from the boutique. Outstanding customer service though. Nordstrom near me also has outstanding customer service and their return policy is great!



The ones i like are the medium black grained and midnight navy/black. Ive only seen the black grained at barney’s and the midnight navy on the brand’s main website. Decisions, decisions.

Thank you both for your feedback! 

Im making progress bec of your help! At least i got the size issue out of the way


----------



## piecesofalice

alessarowe said:


> so taxes are not included when it’s shipped from Loewe Spain to Japan? Eep! hmmm, did a “test” checkout and it did say taxes and duties included in my country. Crossing my fingers that it’s true



I actually didn't have to pay any Customs, woo hoo! I believe I didn't last time, looking through my customs receipts, so you should be fine! Whatever they're doing in terms of declaration, they're doing it well  Leather goods and shoes attract a high tariff here so I was a little worried, but today I was safe XD

Editing to clarify: all items are subject to tax in Japan to an extent (especially luxury), it's not on Loewe personally! My home country doesn't have customs tax so it was a shock when I moved here for sure.


----------



## piecesofalice

Received the newsletter today and was quite taken by this image - I loved the bag as it reminded me of my old days as a vintage dressing late teens/early twenties - and then I read the copy:

_She carries the Box Calf Lantern bag, a tribute to the Straeter Lite-On, a classic handbag from the early 1950s containing a battery powered light mechanism operated with a switch in the clasp, that the house has revived for today using its advanced craft knowledge._

A tribute to one of the most classic and innovative bags of the 20th century???? Mr. Anderson, you've done it again. Imma need it, for sure. Attached a pic of the OG Straeter, too - nice nod to Herr Roessman's heritage!


----------



## Loewelover92

CDNinNYC said:


> Hello Loewe lovers! I’ve been trying to find this bag for a while now. Has anyone seen it at any retailers?  I don’t even see it on the Loewe site. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4354058



This bag is called the Buckle Tote Woven Brunette and is now live on the Loewe Australia website!
It's made from calf and buffalo leather Hope that helps!


----------



## piecesofalice

Loewelover92 said:


> This bag is called the Buckle Tote Woven Brunette and is now live on the Loewe Australia website!
> It's made from calf and buffalo leather Hope that helps!


Japan website too! Looks like most all the Spring/Summer is up. The Balloon bag is testing my willpower...I have such a thing for bucket bags and that blue is to die for.


----------



## doni

piecesofalice said:


> Don’t give up hope! It’s featured heavily in variations through the latest edition of Eye Loewe You! The white is labeled “Soft White Calf Bucket” (or Bagette, but that’s Fendi’s thing). Fingers crossed...



Yay! So I have actually seen this bag in person now and it is gorgeous!! Last Wednesday in a Loewe shop in Spain. They did not have it in display because the official launch day was yesterday, but they brought one for me to try, stupid me, I did not think to take any pictures...

So, it is called the "Lazo" (which in Spanish can mean bow, lasso or knot). It is made of smooth natural tanned leather (Barenia style) and what seems to be nappa (SM was not sure). The inside is all suede so you have three different types of leather. There is an inside pocket in leather too. The opening mechanism is by pulling, sort of like in a bucket bag, but very very smooth. It has two blind markings on each of the front panels, one with the Loewe logo, one that reads 'LOEWE'. It fits very comfortably on the shoulder and also easy to wear crook-of-the arm. The size is great. The craftsmanship looked exceptional. The bag is all about the leather: it has no hardware whatsoever, which is my favorite thing about it. It would go with everything (I was thinking of it for my Balmain blazers, which already have so much metal, that I often find handbag hw being too much). It is a very minimal but at the same time very striking look.

They only had the bag in the natural color way (shown first here below), which has a hint of mustard and it is a very classic Loewe color but does not work for me. I will wait for the midnight blue one. I was told it will also come in a turquoise or aqua color.

Ah! and the price. It is 1 600 eur. As bag prices go, I actually think it is a deal.


----------



## piecesofalice

Just watched the FW19 show (still on Instagram if you want to watch!) and oh gosh. So many two-tones, my wallet and heart can’t take it!


----------



## andforpoise

Does anyone have both a small and mini Gate bag? I'm only 5ft tall so I'm trying to figure out which size would work best for me.


----------



## Fish_in_a_Bag

andforpoise said:


> Does anyone have both a small and mini Gate bag? I'm only 5ft tall so I'm trying to figure out which size would work best for me.


I would go for a small because the mini is really small. Unless you really don’t carry much that is and from recollection the gate bag is a more structured bag. I’m 5ft too and surprisingly like a medium puzzle on me. I think for the look of Loewe, you can get away with a slightly bigger bag though I don’t think small is that big at all.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I was kinda disappointed with the show! The new bag styles kind of just remind me of Phoebe Philo Celine.


----------



## andforpoise

Fish_in_a_Bag said:


> I would go for a small because the mini is really small. Unless you really don’t carry much that is and from recollection the gate bag is a more structured bag. I’m 5ft too and surprisingly like a medium puzzle on me. I think for the look of Loewe, you can get away with a slightly bigger bag though I don’t think small is that big at all.


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## Lgnice

andforpoise said:


> Does anyone have both a small and mini Gate bag? I'm only 5ft tall so I'm trying to figure out which size would work best for me.


I agree with others! The mini is so tiny! I would go for the small too! Unless you only want to carry a few very small items.


----------



## andforpoise

Lgnice said:


> I agree with others! The mini is so tiny! I would go for the small too! Unless you only want to carry a few very small items.


Very good to know! It looks tiny in pictures but I've never seen it in person ‍♀️


----------



## alessarowe

jojo2018 said:


> Good luck deciding!  I feel like all puzzle owners have been through this dilemma [emoji1]  I went with the medium for a number of reasons: strap, feet, flexibility to put more things in for work, and the fact that I didn't have a bag in that size yet.  If you tend to carry heavy things and need quicker access then the medium might be the way to go.  But if all you have are phone, wallet, keys, and a small pouch then you probably can get away with just the small (keeping in mind that the opening is smaller).  Let us know what you decide!



so medium it is! thank you for helping me decide on it! im in love. this is such a beautiful bag  it looks like black in some lighting and a hint of blue in others. photos don't do it justice, LOL.




I did notice something with the stitching on the handle. is this normal? (see photo below) the stitching is not even in the parts that are thick, where the end of the handle fold is (i hope im making sense). everything else is immaculate.  Am i just being nitpicky or is this normal? Do let me know


----------



## Fish_in_a_Bag

alessarowe said:


> so medium it is! thank you for helping me decide on it! im in love. this is such a beautiful bag  it looks like black in some lighting and a hint of blue in others. photos don't do it justice, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 4357715
> 
> 
> I did notice something with the stitching on the handle. is this normal? (see photo below) the stitching is not even in the parts that are thick, where the end of the handle fold is (i hope im making sense). everything else is immaculate.  Am i just being nitpicky or is this normal? Do let me know
> 
> View attachment 4357717



I think this is somwhat normal but please don’t quote me on this since I don’t own a puzzle bag and didn’t look this closely when I went in to see the bag last. Because the leathers in those part are thicker, they are likely hand-stitched together, hence the uneven stitches as compared to a machine stitch, though yours does look especially uneven and could do with better craftsmanship. Below are a few pictures of the handle parts from the photos I took. Sorry for their blurriness as I didn’t specifically look for the handles. There might have been slight uneveness but not to your extend.


----------



## Kylie M

I'm so pissed.. I've been saving to buy a Puzzle Bag and yesterday I go into a dress shop in Australia (Susan's) and sitting on the shelve is a look-a-like / take off of a Puzzle Bag!! I've now gone completely off this bag..  People ***** about Fake Bags... I get it!!


----------



## piecesofalice

Kylie M said:


> View attachment 4357801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so pissed.. I've been saving to buy a Puzzle Bag and yesterday I go into a dress shop in Australia (Susan's) and sitting on the shelve is a look-a-like / take off of a Puzzle Bag!! I've now gone completely off this bag..  People ***** about Fake Bags... I get it!!


Sussans, like the erm...old lady brand? Wow that’s audacious, I’d email the ACCC and Loewe because thats...yeah not good. And don’t let it dissuade you; the bag isn’t known in Australia and the real thing is worth it.


----------



## piecesofalice

andforpoise said:


> Does anyone have both a small and mini Gate bag? I'm only 5ft tall so I'm trying to figure out which size would work best for me.


Here’s Charlotte Rampling with one. It doesn’t fit a larger iPhone, if that also helps. I might buy one just as display because it’s so cute!


----------



## mn_sue

alessarowe said:


> so medium it is! thank you for helping me decide on it! im in love. this is such a beautiful bag  it looks like black in some lighting and a hint of blue in others. photos don't do it justice, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 4357715
> 
> 
> I did notice something with the stitching on the handle. is this normal? (see photo below) the stitching is not even in the parts that are thick, where the end of the handle fold is (i hope im making sense). everything else is immaculate.  Am i just being nitpicky or is this normal? Do let me know
> 
> View attachment 4357717



Hi,

I have exactly the same bag as yours. Mine was bought about 2 years ago and the bag is holding up pretty well. I used it ALOT for travelling.From the photos you can see the stitches on one side of the handle are also uneven - I assume because it was hand-stitched(?). Enjoy the bag!


----------



## andforpoise

piecesofalice said:


> Here’s Charlotte Rampling with one. It doesn’t fit a larger iPhone, if that also helps. I might buy one just as display because it’s so cute!


Oh wow thank you for sharing this picture! Yeah that's pretty tiny. I think I'll go with the small [emoji4]


----------



## Monique1004

andforpoise said:


> Does anyone have both a small and mini Gate bag? I'm only 5ft tall so I'm trying to figure out which size would work best for me.



See my previous post #2670 & #2672 for reference. 


https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32908343/


----------



## alessarowe

mn_sue said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have exactly the same bag as yours. Mine was bought about 2 years ago and the bag is holding up pretty well. I used it ALOT for travelling.From the photos you can see the stitches on one side of the handle are also uneven - I assume because it was hand-stitched(?). Enjoy the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357939
> View attachment 4357940


Thank you so much!!!! ♥️ Now my heart is at peace, LOL. ordered this straight from the website and all they could suggest was that i return it for replacement. The process takes so long and i don’t think i want to deal with that anymore.

You bag looks so good. Wow!!! i can’t believe it’s 2 years old. Do you condition it often? 

I’m loving my puzzle even more now seeing how yours held up so well!



Fish_in_a_Bag said:


> I think this is somwhat normal but please don’t quote me on this since I don’t own a puzzle bag and didn’t look this closely when I went in to see the bag last. Because the leathers in those part are thicker, they are likely hand-stitched together, hence the uneven stitches as compared to a machine stitch, though yours does look especially uneven and could do with better craftsmanship. Below are a few pictures of the handle parts from the photos I took. Sorry for their blurriness as I didn’t specifically look for the handles. There might have been slight uneveness but not to your extend.



It does look like it shows up in their bags a lot. I’m okay now.  I think i might get it in a lighter color too!


----------



## doni

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was kinda disappointed with the show! The new bag styles kind of just remind me of Phoebe Philo Celine.



I didn’t like the clothes much (didn’t get those blazers at all)… but, was so happy to see the Lazo bag featured heavely, seems it is not a seasonal model then! Still don’t have mine, but I suspect it will become a favorite


----------



## sonicxml

Really love the 19fw bag collection, totally need these in my life


----------



## mn_sue

alessarowe said:


> Thank you so much!!!! ♥️ Now my heart is at peace, LOL. ordered this straight from the website and all they could suggest was that i return it for replacement. The process takes so long and i don’t think i want to deal with that anymore.
> 
> You bag looks so good. Wow!!! i can’t believe it’s 2 years old. Do you condition it often?
> 
> I’m loving my puzzle even more now seeing how yours held up so well!


You will love the bag more after each use because this is one of my bag that is so carefree. No worrying of canvas crack or glazing, lol

I do not condition my bag but after you mention it, maybe I should do it before taking it for my next trip  I will normally just wipe it off with a clean white towel and water. And make sure that I stuff it well if in storage so that it will not lose it shape.


----------



## piecesofalice

Me too! There’s so many salutes to Loewe’s history and German fashion/engineering, it was a really clever show. Probably not rushing out for the Flying Nun hat but appreciate Jonathan’s love for the company and it’s history while being modern.

In reply to @sonicxml dont post as soon as you wake up, self XD


----------



## Loewelover92

I’m personally in love with this new Gate bag, which I’m nick naming the “Beetlejuice Gate Bag” ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## vink

Loewelover92 said:


> I’m personally in love with this new Gate bag, which I’m nick naming the “Beetlejuice Gate Bag” [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I like your nickname [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Really suit the bag. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## doni

piecesofalice said:


> Me too! There’s so many salutes to Loewe’s history and German fashion/engineering, it was a really clever show. Probably not rushing out for the Flying Nun hat but appreciate Jonathan’s love for the company and it’s history while being modern.
> 
> In reply to @sonicxml dont post as soon as you wake up, self XD


Why German fashion? Didn’t get those references...


----------



## piecesofalice

doni said:


> Why German fashion? Didn’t get those references...


The founder/pioneer is German, Enrique Loewe Roessberg. The brand is Spanish.


----------



## doni

piecesofalice said:


> The founder/pioneer is German, Enrique Loewe Roessberg. The brand is Spanish.


 Ah okay. But he came to Spain quite young and was trained as a leather artisan in Madrid. He then bought  an existing traditional leather atelier and started procuring leather goods in the Spanish maroquinerie tradition. Once they got into fashion in the 70s (and Enrique Loewe, as he liked to be called, was dead) they had creative directors from many places but I would say Loewe is as Spanish as it comes! Not much German fashion influence there and it was never particularly known in Germany either.


----------



## piecesofalice

doni said:


> Ah okay. But he came to Spain quite young and was trained as a leather artisan in Madrid. He then bought  an existing traditional leather atelier and started procuring leather goods in the Spanish maroquinerie tradition. Once they got into fashion in the 70s (and Enrique Loewe, as he liked to be called, was dead) they had creative directors from many places but I would say Loewe is as Spanish as it comes! Not much German fashion influence there and it was never particularly known in Germany either.


German fashion is amazing! I love JW Anderson has meshed the history of the company in all its forms *since joining the company. It’s so exciting and fresh! /fashion major lololol


----------



## CDNinNYC

Loewelover92 said:


> This bag is called the Buckle Tote Woven Brunette and is now live on the Loewe Australia website!
> It's made from calf and buffalo leather Hope that helps!



Thank you so much!  I will check now!!


----------



## CDNinNYC

piecesofalice said:


> I believe it will be coming through soon, the rattan range seems to be first then the leather.



Thank you, I was getting impatient.   I see it on the website, now.


----------



## aerinha

Does anyone know if the outlet in NY will do a charge and send?  If so, any idea what they are asking for medium puzzles there these days?  Thank


----------



## aerinha

lttphan said:


> Do you guys think Loewe will ever go back to the original Puzzle design for the small?



I watched a recent youtube reveal where the woman said she called to question authenticity because of the change and was told they have received a lot of complaints


----------



## jennlt

aerinha said:


> Does anyone know if the outlet in NY will do a charge and send?  If so, any idea what they are asking for medium puzzles there these days?  Thank


Yes, they did a charge send for me a few months ago! My medium puzzle was originally $2750 (iirc) and I paid $2000.


----------



## aerinha

jennlt said:


> Yes, they did a charge send for me a few months ago! My medium puzzle was originally $2750 (iirc) and I paid $2000.



Thanks!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jennlt said:


> Yes, they did a charge send for me a few months ago! My medium puzzle was originally $2750 (iirc) and I paid $2000.



Mind sharing the contact info of the SA there?  Thanks.


----------



## jennlt

I spoke with Malike and she was very helpful! I called the store number first after Googling it and then she texted pictures from her mobile. PM me if you'd like her mobile number. HTH!


----------



## jennlt

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Mind sharing the contact info of the SA there?  Thanks.


Oops! I forgot to quote you but my SA's name is Malike and if you'd like her mobile, please PM me!


----------



## cilucia

Does anyone have the Small T Bucket bag? It’s so simple, but appeals to me. I don’t think I can see it in person until the next time I’m in NY or Vegas, since this style isn’t on Barneys or NM’s websites (which are the two stores that apparently carry Loewe near me). I’m wondering how heavy it is, and how people like using it.


----------



## mizuwari18

Just saw some of the FW19 bags on Moda Operandi.  The lantern bag looks cool but $11,000 USD?! [emoji47]


----------



## piecesofalice

jojo2018 said:


> Just saw some of the FW19 bags on Moda Operandi.  The lantern bag looks cool but $11,000 USD?! [emoji47]


Yeah, I’ve been trying to get an original in good working order for years at auction but even they’re insanely priced. Def think this is for collectors/I’d have to see it in person.


----------



## Kylie M

piecesofalice said:


> Sussans, like the erm...old lady brand? Wow that’s audacious, I’d email the ACCC and Loewe because thats...yeah not good. And don’t let it dissuade you; the bag isn’t known in Australia and the real thing is worth it.



No I've gone completely off the puzzle bag, I've tried to stay with the puzzle but because it's not a popular bag/brand in Australia it makes it worse, regardless of quality etc.  I'm heading down a different direction.


----------



## klpierce17

Ugh. Was just about to pull the trigger on a medium tan puzzle at Nordstrom because I have a gift card and some time tonight they went to $2800.


----------



## Lgnice

klpierce17 said:


> Ugh. Was just about to pull the trigger on a medium tan puzzle at Nordstrom because I have a gift card and some time tonight they went to $2800.


Nordstrom will price match usually. I don't know if that includes designer bags. It's still cheaper on the Loewe website.


----------



## jennlt

klpierce17 said:


> Ugh. Was just about to pull the trigger on a medium tan puzzle at Nordstrom because I have a gift card and some time tonight they went to $2800.


Ouch, that's a significant increase!


----------



## alessarowe

klpierce17 said:


> Ugh. Was just about to pull the trigger on a medium tan puzzle at Nordstrom because I have a gift card and some time tonight they went to $2800.


Ouch! Hmmm if it helps i saw the medium puzzle tan on ssense.com at 2250


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

klpierce17 said:


> Ugh. Was just about to pull the trigger on a medium tan puzzle at Nordstrom because I have a gift card and some time tonight they went to $2800.



I believe no sales tax is charged when you purchase on Loewe.com


----------



## theocarina

Tried on the basket bag in Harvey Nichols today!



For reference I'm only 5'1 - such a cute bag but it's way too big for me! I'm definitely going to get the small basket bag when it comes back in stock...


----------



## alessarowe

theocarina said:


> Tried on the basket bag in Harvey Nichols today!
> 
> View attachment 4371249
> 
> For reference I'm only 5'1 - such a cute bag but it's way too big for me! I'm definitely going to get the small basket bag when it comes back in stock...


It’s so beautiful! perfect for Summer! 

side query, is your puzzle a small or medium?


----------



## theocarina

alessarowe said:


> It’s so beautiful! perfect for Summer!
> 
> side query, is your puzzle a small or medium?



It's a small x


----------



## alessarowe

theocarina said:


> It's a small x


Thank you! I love how it’s showing a little ‘slouchiness’.. not too much, just the right amount!


----------



## aerinha

I am seriously considering a medium puzzle but a lot of the vlogs and blogs complain it’s fatal flaw is a small zipper opening plus the flap in the way. Is it that big a hassle?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

aerinha said:


> I am seriously considering a medium puzzle but a lot of the vlogs and blogs complain it’s fatal flaw is a small zipper opening plus the flap in the way. Is it that big a hassle?



I'm an open tote type of girl.  BV totes, BV Garda and BV baseball hobo were the bags that I constantly used during my pre-Puzzle days.  I'm so in love that I have bought multiple Puzzles, medium, small and mini.  When I'm in areas that I feel safe, I leave it unzipped and I feel that the flap gives me some kind of security.  When I'm traveling or when I'm on public transportation with my hands full, the zipper and the flap combo is my best friend.  I have travelled to Paris with my medium Puzzle and made it back safely.

FYI - My hands are kind of small and I don't wear big ring but I do wear a 44mm Apple Watch.


----------



## aerinha

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm an open tote type of girl.  BV totes, BV Garda and BV baseball hobo were the bags that I constantly used during my pre-Puzzle days.  I'm so in love that I have bought multiple Puzzles, medium, small and mini.  When I'm in areas that I feel safe, I leave it unzipped and I feel that the flap gives me some kind of security.  When I'm traveling or when I'm on public transportation with my hands full, the zipper and the flap combo is my best friend.  I have travelled to Paris with my medium Puzzle and made it back safely.
> 
> FYI - My hands are kind of small and I don't wear big ring but I do wear a 44mm Apple Watch.



Thanks.  I was concerned about hand size in my rejection of the small for the medium, I don’t have “man hands” but I do have bigger hands.


----------



## Addicted to bags

aerinha said:


> I am seriously considering a medium puzzle but a lot of the vlogs and blogs complain it’s fatal flaw is a small zipper opening plus the flap in the way. Is it that big a hassle?


Not for me. My hand slips in fine under the flap and thru the zipper. I have the small so the opening would be smaller. Do you have large hands? That's the only reason I would think people would complain about the puzzle... If you don't  then I shouldn't think you would have a problem.


----------



## aerinha

Addicted to bags said:


> Not for me. My hand slips in fine under the flap and thru the zipper. I have the small so the opening would be smaller. Do you have large hands? That's the only reason I would think people would complain about the puzzle... If you don't  then I shouldn't think you would have a problem.



The main complaint I see is that they wish the zipper opened farther so I thought the opening might be small


----------



## Addicted to bags

aerinha said:


> The main complaint I see is that they wish the zipper opened farther so I thought the opening might be small


Any chance you can go to store and test it out in person?


----------



## aerinha

Addicted to bags said:


> Any chance you can go to store and test it out in person?



Unfortunately no.


----------



## Loewelover92

Purchased my new baby ❤️ from the Loewe store in Melbourne this week! Completely in love ❤️❤️❤️ Went in looking for Puzzles and came out with a Hammock. Absolutely obsessed!


----------



## mizuwari18

Loewelover92 said:


> Purchased my new baby [emoji173]️ from the Loewe store in Melbourne this week! Completely in love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Went in looking for Puzzles and came out with a Hammock. Absolutely obsessed!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373799
> View attachment 4373800


Congrats!  Had the opposite experience - went in thinking I wanted a hammock and ended up with the puzzle.  Would love to know how you get on with it with more everyday use!


----------



## stanfordmom

Thank you so much for sharing intel and all your gorgeous photos!!!

I'm wondering if anyone has seen these new styles IRL yet?


----------



## aerinha

I just pulled the trigger on a seawater green medium puzzle preloved.  I missed out on a tan, toyed with black (easy care but you cannot see the puzzle pieces) and a stone blue (feared its blue tint wouldn’t work with a lot of my wardrobe and price high) before settling on the green.  It was the right price, the pieces show and I once owned a bag of a similar color and it goes with a lot (black, navy, burgundy, pink, orange).  She’ll be a warm weather bag, but I have darker bags for the cold months


----------



## vink

Loewelover92 said:


> Purchased my new baby [emoji173]️ from the Loewe store in Melbourne this week! Completely in love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Went in looking for Puzzles and came out with a Hammock. Absolutely obsessed!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373799
> View attachment 4373800



Great choice and great photo.


----------



## vink

stanfordmom said:


> Thank you so much for sharing intel and all your gorgeous photos!!!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has seen these new styles IRL yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373951
> View attachment 4373952
> View attachment 4373953



I’m still waiting for my boutique to get the first one in. It’s now up on the website but not yet at the boutique. I think I’m going crazy a bit now.


----------



## stanfordmom

vink said:


> I’m still waiting for my boutique to get the first one in. It’s now up on the website but not yet at the boutique. I think I’m going crazy a bit now.



Me too! I fell in love with the first one but I already have a hammock so might consider the second but they are nowhere to be found and I can't even confirm who ordered either of them  I hope you are able to get one so I can at least celebrate and live vicariously through you!


----------



## vink

stanfordmom said:


> Me too! I fell in love with the first one but I already have a hammock so might consider the second but they are nowhere to be found and I can't even confirm who ordered either of them  I hope you are able to get one so I can at least celebrate and live vicariously through you!



I also already have one hammock and am justifying so hard to get another. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I think my obsession of too many months since the photo of it appeared from that runway should be a good enough reason. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## alessarowe

vink said:


> I also already have one hammock and am justifying so hard to get another. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I think my obsession of too many months since the photo of it appeared from that runway should be a good enough reason. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Quick question on the hammock, does it loose its shape overtime?


----------



## stanfordmom

alessarowe said:


> Quick question on the hammock, does it loose its shape overtime?



Mine (medium size, grained leather) hasn't but it does change shape depending on how you are carrying it (by shoulder or short straps), hope this helps...




oops just noticed the cat head shadow in the corner of the second pic lol!


----------



## piecesofalice

stanfordmom said:


> Thank you so much for sharing intel and all your gorgeous photos!!!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has seen these new styles IRL yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373951
> View attachment 4373952
> View attachment 4373953


Yes, I saw them recently. They're softer than I thought they'd be and the craftsmanship is amazing.


----------



## stanfordmom

piecesofalice said:


> Yes, I saw them recently. They're softer than I thought they'd be and the craftsmanship is amazing.



Thank you so much!!! Where were they?


----------



## piecesofalice

stanfordmom said:


> Thank you so much!!! Where were they?


In store in Osaka.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

vink said:


> I’m still waiting for my boutique to get the first one in. It’s now up on the website but not yet at the boutique. I think I’m going crazy a bit now.



Interested in the hammock but my DH said it looked like a cockroach [emoji37]


----------



## mizuwari18

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Interested in the hammock but my DH said it looked like a cockroach [emoji37]


Bummer!  Because of how the handles stick up?
My significant other calls it the dumpling bag [emoji23]


----------



## Addicted to bags

aerinha said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a seawater green medium puzzle preloved.  I missed out on a tan, toyed with black (easy care but you cannot see the puzzle pieces) and a stone blue (feared its blue tint wouldn’t work with a lot of my wardrobe and price high) before settling on the green.  It was the right price, the pieces show and I once owned a bag of a similar color and it goes with a lot (black, navy, burgundy, pink, orange).  She’ll be a warm weather bag, but I have darker bags for the cold months


Congrats! How are you finding the zipper opening?


----------



## Addicted to bags

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Interested in the hammock but my DH said it looked like a cockroach [emoji37]


Wha?  How did he get the cockroach vibe??


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Addicted to bags said:


> Wha?  How did he get the cockroach vibe??



I think it’s the dark brown part of the hammock [emoji849]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jojo2018 said:


> Bummer!  Because of how the handles stick up?
> My significant other calls it the dumpling bag [emoji23]



He’s okay with other colors. I think it’s more about the dark brown color of this specific one.


----------



## stanfordmom

piecesofalice said:


> In store in Osaka.



Oh well I'm in the US but thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I think it’s the dark brown part of the hammock [emoji849]


That's funny


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Addicted to bags said:


> That's funny



He said he might step on it if I decided to bring one home [emoji27]


----------



## aerinha

Addicted to bags said:


> Congrats! How are you finding the zipper opening?


Don’t have her yet, shipping from a consignment in CA but I will let you know once she arrives


----------



## vink

alessarowe said:


> Quick question on the hammock, does it loose its shape overtime?



Mine doesn’t. It still looks like when I got it. But hammock isn’t really a structured bag to begin with.


----------



## vink

piecesofalice said:


> Yes, I saw them recently. They're softer than I thought they'd be and the craftsmanship is amazing.



You’re so lucky!! I can’t wait for them to arrive here!


----------



## vink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Interested in the hammock but my DH said it looked like a cockroach [emoji37]



I’m so scare of cockroaches and I own a hammock. No, I can guarantee you it doesn’t look like one. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> He said he might step on it if I decided to bring one home [emoji27]



He’s so mean!


----------



## vink

piecesofalice said:


> In store in Osaka.



How fast do stuff move in Osaka? I’m going there in November or beginning of December. If we don’t get it here, I may have to try my luck there. Do you think any chance it’ll wait for me? [emoji29] Or should I try personal shopper? I’m even contemplating a trip to Hong Kong just to get it in case we don’t get it here. [emoji29] But my schedule is packed and no way I can travel until mid-May.


----------



## Addicted to bags

BV_LC_poodle said:


> He said he might step on it if I decided to bring one home [emoji27]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Do you prefer the new or the original version of hammock?


----------



## piecesofalice

vink said:


> How fast do stuff move in Osaka? I’m going there in November or beginning of December. If we don’t get it here, I may have to try my luck there. Do you think any chance it’ll wait for me? [emoji29] Or should I try personal shopper? I’m even contemplating a trip to Hong Kong just to get it in case we don’t get it here. [emoji29] But my schedule is packed and no way I can travel until mid-May.


There's 39 stores in Japan (including three outlets and there is a Case Loewe in Tokyo) and they rotate stock quite a bit, but I'm not sure how quickly things sell out as their buyers are district based (as in, this will sell in Osaka, this will sell in Sapporo etc [Osaka gets a lot of colour, natch!]). They're pretty good at ordering or transferring for me, which isn't really done here, but I guess I'm a good client/sucker XD Shipping from the website is pretty cheap and reliable if you're just wanting to go for it! 

I'm sick as a dog right now but if I'd be happy to go check it out closer if you need any questions answered. I'll be in Umeda tomorrow, which has a full store (clothing etc), but I live right by my local so I can ask my SA anything you'd like, as well.


----------



## doni

The Lazo bag finally arrived in the online site in Europe!
Unfortunately not in the two colors I am more interested in (the deep indigo blue and the natural tan that matches the top part). It is available in black, light caramel, light gray (looks more like ivory to me) and two blues.
I will have to contact the SA back in Spain to see whether they are receiving any other colors...

https://www.loewe.com/eur/en/variat...olor=1100&pid=329.56.Z23&vgid=329.56.Z23-1100


----------



## vink

piecesofalice said:


> There's 39 stores in Japan (including three outlets and there is a Case Loewe in Tokyo) and they rotate stock quite a bit, but I'm not sure how quickly things sell out as their buyers are district based (as in, this will sell in Osaka, this will sell in Sapporo etc [Osaka gets a lot of colour, natch!]). They're pretty good at ordering or transferring for me, which isn't really done here, but I guess I'm a good client/sucker XD Shipping from the website is pretty cheap and reliable if you're just wanting to go for it!
> 
> I'm sick as a dog right now but if I'd be happy to go check it out closer if you need any questions answered. I'll be in Umeda tomorrow, which has a full store (clothing etc), but I live right by my local so I can ask my SA anything you'd like, as well.



Thank you very much! I actually don’t know what to ask. [emoji28] Maybe if you could, please ask them if it’s popular and going to sell out fast? [emoji28] I really can’t make it out of the country until May. [emoji17] And now I start to wonder if we’ll get it here. It’s on the website though. [emoji848]


----------



## Balbaobot

There were only two woven hammocks in my country, and both were sold within a day.


----------



## ali74

I just received my basket bag from Net-a-Porter and would love some advice. How the bag is woven at the top left looks a bit sloppy to me. I realize it needs to be finished off in some way or another, but does this look normal?


----------



## vink

Balbaobot said:


> There were only two woven hammocks in my country, and both were sold within a day.



Is it tightly knitted? I sometimes carry small stuff like pens and straws. Will it fall or poke out easily?
OMG! My heart is beating so fast!


----------



## aerinha

My puzzle is coming from the Real Real, this is my fifth purchase from them, all others have arrived in 2 days.  Not my puzzle.  Unlike the rest, this is coming from CA not NJ and they gave me a delivery date a week after ordering.  Worse, after taking a tour via UPS of CA, she vanished off tracking.  Still listed as on time for this Monday, but it hasn’t updated since 3/19.  What is taking so long?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

aerinha said:


> My puzzle is coming from the Real Real, this is my fifth purchase from them, all others have arrived in 2 days.  Not my puzzle.  Unlike the rest, this is coming from CA not NJ and they gave me a delivery date a week after ordering.  Worse, after taking a tour via UPS of CA, she vanished off tracking.  Still listed as on time for this Monday, but it hasn’t updated since 3/19.  What is taking so long?


In its coming from CA to the east coast, it won't update until it checks into NJ. This happened to me when I had a bag shipped to NYC.


----------



## aerinha

bellebellebelle19 said:


> In its coming from CA to the east coast, it won't update until it checks into NJ. This happened to me when I had a bag shipped to NYC.



Oh, thanks!  I was kind of getting worried UPS lost it along the way.


----------



## mn_sue

ali74 said:


> I just received my basket bag from Net-a-Porter and would love some advice. How the bag is woven at the top left looks a bit sloppy to me. I realize it needs to be finished off in some way or another, but does this look normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380743
> View attachment 4380744



Did you keep the bag? My bag ordered from Matchesfashion is coming middle of this week. Will see how mine looks like and update you.


----------



## aerinha

Excuse me while I scream. Friday the UPS driver dumped my project bag on the front step at work and forged my coworkers name an hour and twenty minutes after she clocked out and thirty minutes after I left.  Today my signature required Puzzle that took over a week to arrive for some reason, he claimed he was unable to deliver at 3:25 when I was there until 4 and he never even drove by!  Tried to do pick up at my local UPS store for tomorrow to just remove the lying forger from the equation, but without the new change delivery tracking number on the “we missed you” yellow sticky, it won’t let me.  And I don’t have the yellow sticky because he never actually came by work to attempt delivery and leave one.

Called UPS, got someone I couldn’t understand who giggled when she wasn’t saying “mhmm” over everything I said. First she told me pick up wasn’t an option, then wanted to leave it for pick up somewhere a half hour away, refused to send it to the place ten minutes from work that is on my way home, then wanted me to go somewhere an hour away to get it even though she said it was still with the driver.  WTH?! I told her just have it delivered if I can’t get it from the local place, but she kept saying someone would call me about where to pick it up and I could suggest pick up from the local store.

I repeatedly told her I didn’t want a call telling me I had to drive and hour to get it tonight, if she couldn’t change delivery, make sure it shipped again tomorrow and tell the driver to do his job, but I was stuck with “mmmm,mmmm, someone will call you, giggle, mmmm, mmmm”.

Frustration aside, I am no really worried my puzzle bag is now in some strange limbo where it will sit an hour away waiting for me to pick it up and no second delivery attempt will ever be made.  Meanwhile, in getting home and calming down slightly, I realized she never took my number so if they pull it off caller ID and not what I gave to TRR, they are now calling my general number at work that goes nowhere because Their stupid auto system wasn’t working with my cell and I used my desk phone. 

Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## vink

aerinha said:


> Excuse me while I scream. Friday the UPS driver dumped my project bag on the front step at work and forged my coworkers name an hour and twenty minutes after she clocked out and thirty minutes after I left.  Today my signature required Puzzle that took over a week to arrive for some reason, he claimed he was unable to deliver at 3:25 when I was there until 4 and he never even drove by!  Tried to do pick up at my local UPS store for tomorrow to just remove the lying forger from the equation, but without the new change delivery tracking number on the “we missed you” yellow sticky, it won’t let me.  And I don’t have the yellow sticky because he never actually came by work to attempt delivery and leave one.
> 
> Called UPS, got someone I couldn’t understand who giggled when she wasn’t saying “mhmm” over everything I said. First she told me pick up wasn’t an option, then wanted to leave it for pick up somewhere a half hour away, refused to send it to the place ten minutes from work that is on my way home, then wanted me to go somewhere an hour away to get it even though she said it was still with the driver.  WTH?! I told her just have it delivered if I can’t get it from the local place, but she kept saying someone would call me about where to pick it up and I could suggest pick up from the local store.
> 
> I repeatedly told her I didn’t want a call telling me I had to drive and hour to get it tonight, if she couldn’t change delivery, make sure it shipped again tomorrow and tell the driver to do his job, but I was stuck with “mmmm,mmmm, someone will call you, giggle, mmmm, mmmm”.
> 
> Frustration aside, I am no really worried my puzzle bag is now in some strange limbo where it will sit an hour away waiting for me to pick it up and no second delivery attempt will ever be made.  Meanwhile, in getting home and calming down slightly, I realized she never took my number so if they pull it off caller ID and not what I gave to TRR, they are now calling my general number at work that goes nowhere because Their stupid auto system wasn’t working with my cell and I used my desk phone.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrr!



I think you should file a complaint directly to the corporate. Forgery is a serious issue and possibly there must be other reasons behind more than just slacking. Sounds like they’re trying to steal the package, but you are catching up to them and now they’re trying to buy time.


----------



## ali74

mn_sue said:


> Did you keep the bag? My bag ordered from Matchesfashion is coming middle of this week. Will see how mine looks like and update you.



I returned it. I knew it would bother me. It’s not like it was a $20 market bag. Hope you have better luck. Keep me posted.


----------



## aerinha

vink said:


> I think you should file a complaint directly to the corporate. Forgery is a serious issue and possibly there must be other reasons behind more than just slacking. Sounds like they’re trying to steal the package, but you are catching up to them and now they’re trying to buy time.


I did via email.  They said the giggler from early had reported the issue.  I am supposed to contact them once the package arrives.  Now I need the delivery guy to turn up before 4 when he knows we close (we have two regulars) and to actually come to the building.  I expect him to turn up after 4 and say we were closed.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

aerinha said:


> Excuse me while I scream. Friday the UPS driver dumped my project bag on the front step at work and forged my coworkers name an hour and twenty minutes after she clocked out and thirty minutes after I left.  Today my signature required Puzzle that took over a week to arrive for some reason, he claimed he was unable to deliver at 3:25 when I was there until 4 and he never even drove by!  Tried to do pick up at my local UPS store for tomorrow to just remove the lying forger from the equation, but without the new change delivery tracking number on the “we missed you” yellow sticky, it won’t let me.  And I don’t have the yellow sticky because he never actually came by work to attempt delivery and leave one.
> 
> Called UPS, got someone I couldn’t understand who giggled when she wasn’t saying “mhmm” over everything I said. First she told me pick up wasn’t an option, then wanted to leave it for pick up somewhere a half hour away, refused to send it to the place ten minutes from work that is on my way home, then wanted me to go somewhere an hour away to get it even though she said it was still with the driver.  WTH?! I told her just have it delivered if I can’t get it from the local place, but she kept saying someone would call me about where to pick it up and I could suggest pick up from the local store.
> 
> I repeatedly told her I didn’t want a call telling me I had to drive and hour to get it tonight, if she couldn’t change delivery, make sure it shipped again tomorrow and tell the driver to do his job, but I was stuck with “mmmm,mmmm, someone will call you, giggle, mmmm, mmmm”.
> 
> Frustration aside, I am no really worried my puzzle bag is now in some strange limbo where it will sit an hour away waiting for me to pick it up and no second delivery attempt will ever be made.  Meanwhile, in getting home and calming down slightly, I realized she never took my number so if they pull it off caller ID and not what I gave to TRR, they are now calling my general number at work that goes nowhere because Their stupid auto system wasn’t working with my cell and I used my desk phone.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrr!


How frustrating! I'm sorry this is happening to you  Please do update us when you can!


----------



## aerinha

She arrived right after I got back from lunch.  The driver said whoever deliverded yesterday assumed we closed at 3:30 instead of 4 and never made an attempt.  Pictures comeing soon


----------



## aerinha

My new to me sea water green puzzle


----------



## mn_sue

ali74 said:


> I returned it. I knew it would bother me. It’s not like it was a $20 market bag. Hope you have better luck. Keep me posted.



I got my basket bag this morning. I attached pictures for you. I guess the top finish are supposed to be like that.


----------



## piecesofalice

Finally headed to the outlet in the next city over, and found a few white whales!! Over the moon, couldn't be happier (but probably could have spent more...the customer before me purchased the last mint/orange Puzzle and I may go back for a Missy I've not seen for resale anywhere)!


----------



## cilucia

piecesofalice said:


> Finally headed to the outlet in the next city over, and found a few white whales!! Over the moon, couldn't be happier (but probably could have spent more...the customer before me purchased the last mint/orange Puzzle and I may go back for a Missy I've not seen for resale anywhere)!


Is that a T bucket bag? If so, what are your thoughts, and any chance you could provide a mod shot? Thanks!


----------



## piecesofalice

cilucia said:


> Is that a T bucket bag? If so, what are your thoughts, and any chance you could provide a mod shot? Thanks!


Apologies, I just saw this! It is the T bucket and it’s bloody huge! I got it predominately for music stuff (sheet music etc). I’m just under 5’7”.


----------



## Addicted to bags

piecesofalice said:


> Apologies, I just saw this! It is the T bucket and it’s bloody huge! I got it predominately for music stuff (sheet music etc). I’m just under 5’7”.


Wow, that is a big bag!   But good for carrying everything.


----------



## piecesofalice

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, that is a big bag!   But good for carrying everything.


It's MASSIVE! It's very comfortable, I had my kit bag, three music books and my regular hand bag stuff and it was fine. But I suspect you could overfill it easily and it would be very heavy. The bag itself is light as air, though.


----------



## cilucia

piecesofalice said:


> It's MASSIVE! It's very comfortable, I had my kit bag, three music books and my regular hand bag stuff and it was fine. But I suspect you could overfill it easily and it would be very heavy. The bag itself is light as air, though.


Thank you so much for the photos!! I’m four inches shorter than you, so I suspect this bag is a no go for me. Thanks for saving me some money


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Pre-fall is looking good, love the big slouchy Barcelona.


----------



## piecesofalice

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Pre-fall is looking good, love the big slouchy Barcelona.


Yes slouchy Barcelona come through! I've only ever not bought one because it's so stiff, lemme put my money aside real quick


----------



## vink

Arg! Pre-fall is here already! My boutique still haven’t received the last shipment of the summer yet. I’m still waiting to see if I’ll get a chance with a woven hammock here. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Rosieisgood

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Pre-fall is looking good, love the big slouchy Barcelona.



Going in store tomorrow. Hopefully I’ll get to see the barcelona [emoji173]️


----------



## Sterntalerli

Hi there  

I found a pair of the Flex Loafers on sale and am wondering if anyone has some input? Are they comfy? Any mod shots perhaps? 

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## piecesofalice

Rosieisgood said:


> Going in store tomorrow. Hopefully I’ll get to see the barcelona [emoji173]️


I didn't see any yesterday at two stores, but fingers crossed! Hopefully you can suss it out for us


----------



## piecesofalice

Sterntalerli said:


> Hi there
> 
> I found a pair of the Flex Loafers on sale and am wondering if anyone has some input? Are they comfy? Any mod shots perhaps?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!


I don't have the loafers as I have clown feet and that style looks terrible on me, but I have a lot of Loewe shoes and they all are very comfy and well made. Even the flatforms I have have a bit of give to them, so they aren't stiff as boards.


----------



## Rosieisgood

This hammock is still available in store today!  It if so gorgeous IRL!


----------



## mizuwari18

Rosieisgood said:


> View attachment 4396831
> 
> 
> 
> This hammock is still available in store today!  It if so gorgeous IRL!


So lovely!  Saw that Saks had a puzzle version as well.


----------



## aerinha

First carry of my new to me Puzzle. Resting for a couple weeks after her travels made her softer feeling than she was at arrival


----------



## vink

Rosieisgood said:


> View attachment 4396831
> 
> 
> 
> This hammock is still available in store today!  It if so gorgeous IRL!



And why my country still doesn’t get it! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Rosieisgood

jojo2018 said:


> So lovely!  Saw that Saks had a puzzle version as well.



Really? I’ve only seen hammock so far, puzzle must look nice too! It’s more sturdy than I thought. So tempted to get it but ended up getting a mini hammock dw this time [emoji5]


----------



## Rosieisgood

vink said:


> And why my country still doesn’t get it! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



I asked my SA when did this bae came in store, she told me that it has been a while already! But apparently the customers here favor leather more so it has been in store for some time...it’s really gorgeous in person, just too big for my use so I opt for mini hammock dw [emoji173]️
Maybe you can ask if your store will be getting the shipment? Or they could put out your request and have it delivered to your store, I heard it takes about a week or two.


----------



## Rosieisgood

Sterntalerli said:


> Hi there
> 
> I found a pair of the Flex Loafers on sale and am wondering if anyone has some input? Are they comfy? Any mod shots perhaps?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!



Lucky you found them on sale! 
I’ve tried them on before, they’re comfy and will most definitely become even more comfortable after you break them it. They’ll look nice if your feet are narrow or average width. Mine are a little bit wide so I didn’t get them in the end. Other than that the leather is just so soft but well structured [emoji173]️


----------



## Rosieisgood

piecesofalice said:


> I didn't see any yesterday at two stores, but fingers crossed! Hopefully you can suss it out for us



No news from my store yet..but will definitely post it here if I spot it. Barcelona has been my favorite bag for years [emoji173]️


----------



## stanfordmom

vink said:


> And why my country still doesn’t get it! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



I am not sure where you are located but can you order it from Loewe.com? I have the tote style on the way, I haven't seen it IRL yet but it's returnable so I am going to try it!


----------



## Rosieisgood

piecesofalice said:


> Same, I live in Japan so it's the markup + 8% tax. It's nice to have the brand repped so well here (Japanese women LOVE Loewe) but when I purchased bags in Hong Kong and the US I was floored at the difference in price. It's cheaper than mainland China I believe, so a lot of our stock is bought by tourists - Chanel is a mess of prices here. Gucci is rather cheap though? (Not making a shady joke about the fashion sense of Gucci XD) I'm heading to Taipei for Golden Week so I'm interested so see how far my yen goes there...



You’ll find out things in Taiwan are generally cheaper when you convert them to yen but Loewe is similarly priced in Taiwan comparing to Japan. It’ll be cheaper for you to buy in Japan if you have the credit cards that’s associated with stores like Isetan and Mitsukoshi, which gives you a little bit of discount on most things in store. Plus the tax is going to be 10% in Japan soon, better buy them before that [emoji24]

Btw, if you’re returning to Japan from Taoyuan international airport, the Loewe store in terminal 2 is slightly cheaper than the before-tax price in Japan.


----------



## piecesofalice

Rosieisgood said:


> You’ll find out things in Taiwan are generally cheaper when you convert them to yen but Loewe is similarly priced in Taiwan comparing to Japan. It’ll be cheaper for you to buy in Japan if you have the credit cards that’s associated with stores like Isetan and Mitsukoshi, which gives you a little bit of discount on most things in store. Plus the tax is going to be 10% in Japan soon, better buy them before that [emoji24]
> 
> Btw, if you’re returning to Japan from Taoyuan international airport, the Loewe store in terminal 2 is slightly cheaper than the before-tax price in Japan.


Ah if only they give discounts! We have most department store cards and it converts to points, which is great (usually we get a lot of cosmetics for free XD). Sadly a lot of the in-store...stores like Hermes don't honour the points of the department store they're in but luckily Loewe does! Japan isn't a huge "discount" country, alas, so I've been shocked to see them embrace the sale in recent years (except at luxury stores), but I'm fine with having the outlet so close. And the tax isn't a big deal, my home country is 10% and has been since I was a kid 

I'm heading to Taipei in a couple of weeks! Looking forward to hunting your stores and see the stock difference....


----------



## vink

Rosieisgood said:


> I asked my SA when did this bae came in store, she told me that it has been a while already! But apparently the customers here favor leather more so it has been in store for some time...it’s really gorgeous in person, just too big for my use so I opt for mini hammock dw [emoji173]️
> Maybe you can ask if your store will be getting the shipment? Or they could put out your request and have it delivered to your store, I heard it takes about a week or two.



The SA said they’re waiting for the last summer shipment which will be by the end of this month. But they also said since our Loewe isn’t really run directly by the company (this, I don’t understand. Like they’re only distributor or something.) they may not get everything from the season. But I already actually asked Loewe directly and they said our country will get this bag. Perhaps in this last shipment? That’s why I’m still waiting. [emoji17] I hope I’m not being too passive.


----------



## piecesofalice

vink said:


> The SA said they’re waiting for the last summer shipment which will be by the end of this month. But they also said since our Loewe isn’t really run directly by the company (this, I don’t understand. Like they’re only distributor or something.) they may not get everything from the season. But I already actually asked Loewe directly and they said our country will get this bag. Perhaps in this last shipment? That’s why I’m still waiting. [emoji17] I hope I’m not being too passive.


Are you able to order from the Loewe website? It ships from Spain/HQ, and is completely safe. If not, I'm happy to help (but the prices here in Japan are higher alas).

EDIT: ah I just saw your reply. 40%??? That's as bad as here XD Why do they stick us with such high tax, we just want nice bags!!


----------



## vink

stanfordmom said:


> I am not sure where you are located but can you order it from Loewe.com? I have the tote style on the way, I haven't seen it IRL yet but it's returnable so I am going to try it!



I live in Thailand. If I order it via the website, I may get another 40% on top as tax and duties. That’s why I’m waiting to see how the boutique will do. After all, they said there’s one more shipment coming by the end of this month. [emoji29]

Can’t wait to hear more about your tote! [emoji4] Please update when you get it. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

piecesofalice said:


> Are you able to order from the Loewe website? It ships from Spain/HQ, and is completely safe. If not, I'm happy to help (but the prices here in Japan are higher alas).
> 
> EDIT: ah I just saw your reply. 40%??? That's as bad as here XD Why do they stick us with such high tax, we just want nice bags!!



I wish I know why. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29] But the rate here is quite brutal since they charge everything that’s priced over $30.- [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29] Even gift got taxed, too.


----------



## piecesofalice

vink said:


> I wish I know why. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29] But the rate here is quite brutal since they charge everything that’s priced over $30.- [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29] Even gift got taxed, too.


Recently we started getting taxed on cosmetics. I was handed the bill and a form telling me how to complain  Shoes, handbags, anything marked like that...sometimes, I pay more in tax than what I ordered! I feel your pain


----------



## Rosieisgood

piecesofalice said:


> Ah if only they give discounts! We have most department store cards and it converts to points, which is great (usually we get a lot of cosmetics for free XD). Sadly a lot of the in-store...stores like Hermes don't honour the points of the department store they're in but luckily Loewe does! Japan isn't a huge "discount" country, alas, so I've been shocked to see them embrace the sale in recent years (except at luxury stores), but I'm fine with having the outlet so close. And the tax isn't a big deal, my home country is 10% and has been since I was a kid [emoji1]
> 
> I'm heading to Taipei in a couple of weeks! Looking forward to hunting your stores and see the stock difference....



They do though [emoji4] I lived in Japan for 8 years and had a credit card issued by the Isetan Mitsukoshi group, they do charge an annual fee of 2000yen or so but it give back about at least 5% of your purchase(except some stores like Hermes and food). When you purchase a certain amount of things with your card, they give you higher discount next year! Mine was 10%, which I was told it’s the maximum and it is cheaper than tax free in Japan! 
However I heard they did changed to giving back points instead of directly giving you discounts but it works just the same because you can tell your SA that you want to use your points on sales tax only. Feels like you’re buying things tax free! Now that I’ve left Japan, I ask my friend to go with me so I can use her card and shop tax free [emoji23] because they do charge handling fees for tax free and gives back less than 8%.

You get taxed on cosmetics in Japan now?? I remember ordering from the US when I live there and the only times I got taxed was on handbags and clothings. Looks like the government is really changing a lot of their policy..

At the moment the stock in Taipei isn’t that much because a lot of thing did got raided by non regular shoppers during store events. It gives them a small 5% discount than usual price. But my SA told me that the stores already order more stock so the bags will arrive too for Golden week! Hopefully you’ll find things you like [emoji173]️ but in Taiwan they have more bags than clothings. If you’re looking for clothing, Japan has way better stock. The SA here are super nice too! You can DM me if you have questions about Taipei  I fly around Asia frequently but stayed in Taiwan, Japan, Singapore and Indonesia the most so if you have questions about Taipei I might be able to help.


----------



## Rosieisgood

vink said:


> I live in Thailand. If I order it via the website, I may get another 40% on top as tax and duties. That’s why I’m waiting to see how the boutique will do. After all, they said there’s one more shipment coming by the end of this month. [emoji29]
> 
> Can’t wait to hear more about your tote! [emoji4] Please update when you get it. [emoji4]



Wow! Might as well buy tickets to HK and purchase there [emoji23] or visit Taipei, it’s only 3 hour away from Bangkok and the price here is slightly cheaper than Bangkok. The last 2 time I check in Loewe at Siam Paragon, I was so surprise how expensive it was! So ended up buying in other countries.


----------



## piecesofalice

Rosieisgood said:


> They do though [emoji4] I lived in Japan for 8 years and had a credit card issued by the Isetan Mitsukoshi group, they do charge an annual fee of 2000yen or so but it give back about at least 5% of your purchase(except some stores like Hermes and food). When you purchase a certain amount of things with your card, they give you higher discount next year! Mine was 10%, which I was told it’s the maximum and it is cheaper than tax free in Japan!
> However I heard they did changed to giving back points instead of directly giving you discounts but it works just the same because you can tell your SA that you want to use your points on sales tax only. Feels like you’re buying things tax free! Now that I’ve left Japan, I ask my friend to go with me so I can use her card and shop tax free [emoji23] because they do charge handling fees for tax free and gives back less than 8%.
> 
> You get taxed on cosmetics in Japan now?? I remember ordering from the US when I live there and the only times I got taxed was on handbags and clothings. Looks like the government is really changing a lot of their policy..
> 
> At the moment the stock in Taipei isn’t that much because a lot of thing did got raided by non regular shoppers during store events. It gives them a small 5% discount than usual price. But my SA told me that the stores already order more stock so the bags will arrive too for Golden week! Hopefully you’ll find things you like [emoji173]️ but in Taiwan they have more bags than clothings. If you’re looking for clothing, Japan has way better stock. The SA here are super nice too! You can DM me if you have questions about Taipei  I fly around Asia frequently but stayed in Taiwan, Japan, Singapore and Indonesia the most so if you have questions about Taipei I might be able to help.



Ah, I see - it's definitely points only now on my end. I got rid my Isetan card after moving to Kansai as they haven't a prescence much here, so I switched to the Takashimaya card (which PAYS OUT, the points system is phenomenal and the yearly fee is ¥0!). We're able to get stuff for free and my partner is points crazy, so it works out in the end. Thanks for the tip re: points, very smart!! Plus the sales staff in the Takash are all dolls (my Loewe is Takashimaya and they just started getting clothes, so I don't have to head to Tennoji or Umeda now!). 

Cosmetics tax started as of the start of the month, yeah :/ I'm disappointed as I order a lot from overseas, especially cosmetics, so I was slightly put off. Welcome Reiwa, I guess :/ I can import a nuclear reactor for ¥0 tax, but god forbid my mascara comes from my home country! It made me laugh I was given a "how to complain" form instantly; they know their audience I guess XD I have a parcel of mixed bag stuff (food, cosmetics, clothing) so I wonder how that's going to go, but FedEx doesn't charge at the door so I can wait for the bill, luckily.

And thank you! I've been many times, Taipei is one of the greatest cities in the world in my opinion. I'm in the travel industry, but I keep coming back to Taiwan! I'll be there for Golden Week, so look for me peering in the Loewe windows


----------



## Rosieisgood

piecesofalice said:


> Ah, I see - it's definitely points only now on my end. I got rid my Isetan card after moving to Kansai as they haven't a prescence much here, so I switched to the Takashimaya card (which PAYS OUT, the points system is phenomenal and the yearly fee is ¥0!). We're able to get stuff for free and my partner is points crazy, so it works out in the end. Thanks for the tip re: points, very smart!! Plus the sales staff in the Takash are all dolls (my Loewe is Takashimaya and they just started getting clothes, so I don't have to head to Tennoji or Umeda now!).
> 
> Cosmetics tax started as of the start of the month, yeah :/ I'm disappointed as I order a lot from overseas, especially cosmetics, so I was slightly put off. Welcome Reiwa, I guess :/ I can import a nuclear reactor for ¥0 tax, but god forbid my mascara comes from my home country! It made me laugh I was given a "how to complain" form instantly; they know their audience I guess XD I have a parcel of mixed bag stuff (food, cosmetics, clothing) so I wonder how that's going to go, but FedEx doesn't charge at the door so I can wait for the bill, luckily.
> 
> And thank you! I've been many times, Taipei is one of the greatest cities in the world in my opinion. I'm in the travel industry, but I keep coming back to Taiwan! I'll be there for Golden Week, so look for me peering in the Loewe windows



Maybe it has something to do with the changing sales tax so they changed to point system. I heard that Takashimaya card is better too, but I didn’t really need to use it while I was in Tokyo. Plus I buy most of my skin care product and clothes in Isetan because there’s more option  

That’s great! I should visit Takashimaya next time then  most of my clients are based in Kanto area so I rarely go to Kansai, unless it’s a personal trip but I really love the food there! The area is so nice during autumn as well [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 
Lol agreed. They have really weird system on taxing but I think it has something to do with their economy and the policy makers just cannot make up their minds. 
Oh I heard if you don’t have that much cash with you, you could ask DHL to bill you later as well!

Maybe you’ll see me in store as well, looking for a tan mini puzzle these days but they’re out of stock at the moment.
Awww great to hear that you like Taipei  Just hope that Taipei has better public transportation, it always take me time to get used to how slow MRT moves here comparing to yamanote [emoji23] and people’s definition of “crowded” in Taiwan is so different comparing to Tokyo.


----------



## Monique1004

Have you seen this weaved gate? So cool!


----------



## Rosieisgood

Monique1004 said:


> Have you seen this weaved gate? So cool!
> View attachment 4400105
> View attachment 4400106
> View attachment 4400108



I did! And they come in pink as well. It’s  sooooo pretty! It looks more sophisticated in real life [emoji173]️ super tempted to get the pink one but I already have a small gate and I’m looking for puzzles [emoji22]


----------



## bootsandbags

Thinking about a Goya backpack.  Does anyone have one?  It's marketed as a men's bag so I'm wondering if it will be too big - I'm about 5'4


----------



## Rosieisgood

bootsandbags said:


> Thinking about a Goya backpack.  Does anyone have one?  It's marketed as a men's bag so I'm wondering if it will be too big - I'm about 5'4



I’m 5ft1 and wear a goya small backpack. It’s just the right size for me but goya backpack is slightly big for me since the size difference is quite big. However, I do this it’ll fit someone’s 5ft3 or taller so I think you’ll be fine  it’s a really nice backpack. Love wearing it when I’m out on trip with family! My mom loves it too  she wears it more often than I do actually.


----------



## sorporshun

I am thinking about getting a medium puzzle. I am debating between the tan smooth or light caramel grained leather.
Has anyone seen the grained leather in light caramel? How does it compare w/ the tan?  
Also, if anyone has both types of leather, i would love your input on how differently do they age.
I can't seem to find anything that i can really compare the colors other than the pictures from the Loewe site. 
Thank you in advance! =)


----------



## piecesofalice

Rosieisgood said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the changing sales tax so they changed to point system. I heard that Takashimaya card is better too, but I didn’t really need to use it while I was in Tokyo. Plus I buy most of my skin care product and clothes in Isetan because there’s more option
> 
> That’s great! I should visit Takashimaya next time then  most of my clients are based in Kanto area so I rarely go to Kansai, unless it’s a personal trip but I really love the food there! The area is so nice during autumn as well [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Lol agreed. They have really weird system on taxing but I think it has something to do with their economy and the policy makers just cannot make up their minds.
> Oh I heard if you don’t have that much cash with you, you could ask DHL to bill you later as well!
> 
> Maybe you’ll see me in store as well, looking for a tan mini puzzle these days but they’re out of stock at the moment.
> Awww great to hear that you like Taipei  Just hope that Taipei has better public transportation, it always take me time to get used to how slow MRT moves here comparing to yamanote [emoji23] and people’s definition of “crowded” in Taiwan is so different comparing to Tokyo.


Hit me up next time you're in Kansai, I'll take you on a tour of the Loewe shops  And any transportation is better than my home country, tbh  We usually use private cars on our trips, but I want to be more on the ground this time so I'm excited to try the MRT (I def don't miss the Yamanote and friends, Osaka's Metro is much better I feel in terms of comfort!)


----------



## piecesofalice

Rosieisgood said:


> I’m 5ft1 and wear a goya small backpack. It’s just the right size for me but goya backpack is slightly big for me since the size difference is quite big. However, I do this it’ll fit someone’s 5ft3 or taller so I think you’ll be fine  it’s a really nice backpack. Love wearing it when I’m out on trip with family! My mom loves it too  she wears it more often than I do actually.


I would suggest the small too, it's still a good size and fits TONNES. If only I was able to get up to the Casa Loewe and get the Dumbo one to add to my collection ;_;


----------



## vink

Rosieisgood said:


> Wow! Might as well buy tickets to HK and purchase there [emoji23] or visit Taipei, it’s only 3 hour away from Bangkok and the price here is slightly cheaper than Bangkok. The last 2 time I check in Loewe at Siam Paragon, I was so surprise how expensive it was! So ended up buying in other countries.



Actually that’s what I normally do and plan to this time. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I normally get some day off in April that I can fly off for a couple of days to Hong Kong and shop till I drop, but not this year. Everything is so packed the earliest I can squeeze a trip in will be in July now. (And yeah... at first I thought it was May [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]) I don’t even know if there will be anything left for me until then. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Rosieisgood

piecesofalice said:


> Hit me up next time you're in Kansai, I'll take you on a tour of the Loewe shops  And any transportation is better than my home country, tbh  We usually use private cars on our trips, but I want to be more on the ground this time so I'm excited to try the MRT (I def don't miss the Yamanote and friends, Osaka's Metro is much better I feel in terms of comfort!)



I would love that!! I never had enough time to go to all Loewe shops in Kansai, usually I just go to the one in Umeda because we usually stay there. Agreeed, sometimes it’s scary if I calculate how much time I spend in a car, especially when I’m in Indonesia...
The MRT is more similar to Osaka’s metro IMO, less crowded, a bit slower and less cars. Still very convenient but sometimes when I’m in a hurry I just wish they could come every 2 minute like the Yamanote does during rush hour [emoji23]

Btw, have you seen the dumbo collection bags yet? Last time I went in store and my SA told me they’re still expecting the shipment. Won’t be long but not sure when it’ll arrive. It looks soooo cute from the photo and the blue looks gorgeous!


----------



## Fish_in_a_Bag

sorporshun said:


> I am thinking about getting a medium puzzle. I am debating between the tan smooth or light caramel grained leather.
> Has anyone seen the grained leather in light caramel? How does it compare w/ the tan?
> Also, if anyone has both types of leather, i would love your input on how differently do they age.
> I can't seem to find anything that i can really compare the colors other than the pictures from the Loewe site.
> Thank you in advance! =)



The smooth grained tan colour is slightly darker than the grained light caramel, though if you don’t have them side by side it may be hard to tell. The tan colour comes with shw and the grained one has ghw, at least for now and Loewe may new combinations in years to come. They both have the same handles and straps. I think they are both beautiful bags but personally I prefer the grained leather version. Both leathers will get softer with use but my perception is the smoother one will be the softer of the two.

Below left is light caramel and right is tan.


----------



## Rosieisgood

vink said:


> Actually that’s what I normally do and plan to this time. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I normally get some day off in April that I can fly off for a couple of days to Hong Kong and shop till I drop, but not this year. Everything is so packed the earliest I can squeeze a trip in will be in July now. (And yeah... at first I thought it was May [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]) I don’t even know if there will be anything left for me until then. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]



Perhaps next time you can get the SA’s number? If they’re familiar with you, usually they’ll be more than happy to keep certain bags for you. Hopefully you’ll be able to get them at your local stores though, that way you’ll be able to feel the bag. It’s quite different from other woven bags I had.

There should be something in July, but too bad you couldn’t fly this month because prices of some bag just went up  maybe you’ll find something special in July though! My sis and I weren’t looking for anything when we walk into Celine the other day and she came out with a bag that she has been hunting for quite some time


----------



## Tltxx

Hi everyone!  I’m hoping you guys can help me out. I’ve been meaning to purchase a Loewe bag for quite some time and will be purchasing one next month. However I’m stuck on which to get! I’m torn between the Small Puzzle Bag and the Small Gate Bag! Anyone have any opinions on which I should get?


----------



## Loewelover92

sorporshun said:


> I am thinking about getting a medium puzzle. I am debating between the tan smooth or light caramel grained leather.
> Has anyone seen the grained leather in light caramel? How does it compare w/ the tan?
> Also, if anyone has both types of leather, i would love your input on how differently do they age.
> I can't seem to find anything that i can really compare the colors other than the pictures from the Loewe site.
> Thank you in advance! =)



I have the Hammock in the light caramel and I love it. I also tried the tan colour on, but the SA, manager and myself preferred the light caramel on me [emoji4] But the tan is also gorgeous! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4403084


----------



## Rosieisgood

Tltxx said:


> View attachment 4402634
> View attachment 4402635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!  I’m hoping you guys can help me out. I’ve been meaning to purchase a Loewe bag for quite some time and will be purchasing one next month. However I’m stuck on which to get! I’m torn between the Small Puzzle Bag and the Small Gate Bag! Anyone have any opinions on which I should get?



Hi,
I would say it depends on your outfits and what you usually put in your bag. 

My small gate fits a lot but because the shape of it, it’s sometimes harder for me to fish out small items like lipsticks, they do get stuck at the bottom from time to time. For puzzle, it’s just easier to get my stuffs out, although you do need to get used to the opening, it bugs me at the beginning but now I’m used to it. As for the volume of these, it’s not easy for me to compare because mine’s medium puzzle and small gate. My friend has a small puzzle and it fits quite a lot as well! I’m tempting to get one in black as well.

I think basically both are great bags but it really depends on what you usually carry in your bag. Also puzzle to me is a little more casual so I don’t carry it that often if I have to work but I do take my gate with me a lot  

I happen to be carrying gate today [emoji23] here she is [emoji173]️


----------



## vink

Rosieisgood said:


> Perhaps next time you can get the SA’s number? If they’re familiar with you, usually they’ll be more than happy to keep certain bags for you. Hopefully you’ll be able to get them at your local stores though, that way you’ll be able to feel the bag. It’s quite different from other woven bags I had.
> 
> There should be something in July, but too bad you couldn’t fly this month because prices of some bag just went up  maybe you’ll find something special in July though! My sis and I weren’t looking for anything when we walk into Celine the other day and she came out with a bag that she has been hunting for quite some time


Urg! Prices are going up, too? I feel like I'm being punished right now. [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## Rosieisgood

vink said:


> Urg! Prices are going up, too? I feel like I'm being punished right now. [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]



Just the multicolor puzzles, I heard. Not sure about Thailand.


----------



## vink

Rosieisgood said:


> Just the multicolor puzzles, I heard. Not sure about Thailand.


Thanks! Perhaps I'll get a better luck with this coming shipment.


----------



## Rosieisgood

vink said:


> Thanks! Perhaps I'll get a better luck with this coming shipment.



Fingers crossed! Hopefully you’ll go home with one of the beautiful babies [emoji173]️


----------



## stanfordmom

Hi @vink  here are some photos of the tote, I hope this helps until you can see the hammock irl!


----------



## vink

Rosieisgood said:


> Fingers crossed! Hopefully you’ll go home with one of the beautiful babies [emoji173]️


I hope so! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

stanfordmom said:


> Hi @vink  here are some photos of the tote, I hope this helps until you can see the hammock irl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403399
> View attachment 4403400
> View attachment 4403401
> View attachment 4403402


That tote is so cute! I can't wait to see the hammock. I hope it's part of the next shipment. Otherwise, I really need to clear out all the work!


----------



## cubicu

I am so excited to join the Loewe club with my pre-loved Puzzle bag! It is a medium size in the smooth tan leather.


----------



## Tltxx

Thank you so much for the reply! I think I’m definitely leaning towards the puzzle more now! [emoji7]


----------



## piecesofalice

Rosieisgood said:


> I would love that!! I never had enough time to go to all Loewe shops in Kansai, usually I just go to the one in Umeda because we usually stay there. Agreeed, sometimes it’s scary if I calculate how much time I spend in a car, especially when I’m in Indonesia...
> The MRT is more similar to Osaka’s metro IMO, less crowded, a bit slower and less cars. Still very convenient but sometimes when I’m in a hurry I just wish they could come every 2 minute like the Yamanote does during rush hour [emoji23]
> 
> Btw, have you seen the dumbo collection bags yet? Last time I went in store and my SA told me they’re still expecting the shipment. Won’t be long but not sure when it’ll arrive. It looks soooo cute from the photo and the blue looks gorgeous!


I didn't! I was invited to the launch at Case Loewe Omotesando but I couldn't go due to work commitments. I believe the bags are sold out and they weren't doing internal transfers (although my SA usually can swing one for me ); pretty sure there were very few here to begin with. I love the scarf though, so I'm going to see if she can get me that or if it's still kicking around next time in Tokyo.


----------



## Rosieisgood

Monique1004 said:


> Have you seen this weaved gate? So cool!
> View attachment 4400105
> View attachment 4400106
> View attachment 4400108



Saw this at the airport today


----------



## Rosieisgood

piecesofalice said:


> I didn't! I was invited to the launch at Case Loewe Omotesando but I couldn't go due to work commitments. I believe the bags are sold out and they weren't doing internal transfers (although my SA usually can swing one for me ); pretty sure there were very few here to begin with. I love the scarf though, so I'm going to see if she can get me that or if it's still kicking around next time in Tokyo.



Too bad you couldn't join the launch! Btw, I heard Loewe is holding some events at the beginning of May, if you visit during that time maybe you can stop by and join  
if you're looking for the dumbo bags, they're available at the breeze Nanshan Loewe store. Not sure if they'll last until golden week. Hopefully you'll see them. I didn't have the time to go so I bought myself a mini puzzle at the airport today(guilt )


----------



## Java and Coffee

Just saw these bags in Loewe HK’s flagship store. Each cost around US$3,500.


----------



## vink

Java and Coffee said:


> Just saw these bags in Loewe HK’s flagship store. Each cost around US$3,500.
> View attachment 4406082
> View attachment 4406081


The basket is so pretty!


----------



## piecesofalice

Java and Coffee said:


> Just saw these bags in Loewe HK’s flagship store. Each cost around US$3,500.
> View attachment 4406082
> View attachment 4406081


I need to see the Puzzle in person but I know my wallet is going to suffer with this Paula’s collab


----------



## piecesofalice

piecesofalice said:


> I need to see the Puzzle in person but I know my wallet is going to suffer with this Paula’s collab


I saw it in person and decided against it but am going to the rest of range/tote launch in May so will try and get some pics! Also walked away with a Missy and a Paula’s collab scarf so not so bad. 

Few sneaky pics too! My Loewe is displaced right now as they’re being refitted, so exciting for the staff!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

piecesofalice said:


> I need to see the Puzzle in person but I know my wallet is going to suffer with this Paula’s collab


The Paula's collab is so cute - there are the most adorable charms online right now!


----------



## waugse

Is Loewe switching to mostly silver hardware? I could swear that I have seen more gold hardware a few seasons ago, now most leather colours across bag lines seem to be only available with SHW


----------



## DB8

Cheating on Hermes with this beauty - Puzzle Small Bag in tan.


----------



## TomatoBB

Sharing my newly bought puzzle in sand mink. I intend to get the tan puzzle but end up with sand mink grained leather in small coz its just too beautiful! The brown caramel against the taupe grained cow leather. Loving it so much I wore it immediately. A colour that can match lots clothing since its taupe who cant decide whether to be brown beige or grey beige. Haha


----------



## soysheep

Helllllo everyone!
I'm a huge Loewe fan from Melbourne, lovely to see all the fans everywhere in the world!

Also, on the bag question, I've just missed out on their Paula's whale bag ( (desperated!) ... Has anyone had any ideas where I can possible acquire one? Bergdolf Goodman has one and does ship to AUS but 500 more, plus shipping! And I heard very negative thing about their online shopping ...


----------



## piecesofalice

soysheep said:


> Helllllo everyone!
> I'm a huge Loewe fan from Melbourne, lovely to see all the fans everywhere in the world!
> 
> Also, on the bag question, I've just missed out on their Paula's whale bag ( (desperated!) ... Has anyone had any ideas where I can possible acquire one? Bergdolf Goodman has one and does ship to AUS but 500 more, plus shipping! And I heard very negative thing about their online shopping ...


I tried it on here in Japan, if it helps you gauge, fit, size etc if you want to take the plunge. I know Nordstrom’s also stocks Loewe. It’s sold out on the official website  but I guess you could try calling the stores that have it in stock? Some stores do over the phone sales, I’ve had luck with Europe: https://www.loewe.com/jap/en/women/...2.html?cgid=animals_collection#sz=15&start=45 My SA said it was a very limited item, but I didn’t like the size/shape for me. He’s so cute though!

Edit to add words that make sense lol


----------



## soysheep

piecesofalice said:


> I tried it on here in Japan, if it helps you gauge size etc, but other than that I guess you could try calling the stores that have it in stock? https://www.loewe.com/jap/en/women/...2.html?cgid=animals_collection#sz=15&start=45 My SA said it was a very limited item, but I didn’t like the size/shape for me. He’s so cute though!


IKR! I was a little bit cocky as I didn't think many people would get excited of an animal bag haha! It won't come into Loewe in Melbourne as planned ... ;____;!


----------



## piecesofalice

soysheep said:


> IKR! I was a little bit cocky as I didn't think many people would get excited of an animal bag haha! It won't come into Loewe in Melbourne as planned ... ;____;!


Hopefully you can still get the bag charm! it's super cute too


----------



## Rosieisgood

soysheep said:


> Helllllo everyone!
> I'm a huge Loewe fan from Melbourne, lovely to see all the fans everywhere in the world!
> 
> Also, on the bag question, I've just missed out on their Paula's whale bag ( (desperated!) ... Has anyone had any ideas where I can possible acquire one? Bergdolf Goodman has one and does ship to AUS but 500 more, plus shipping! And I heard very negative thing about their online shopping ...



Hi,
I just saw one in store yesterday! If you want I could ask my SA if they’re able to ship it to you and ways to accept overseas payment


----------



## Rosieisgood

My mom and I were both carrying puzzle today...but different sizes  here's a picture of of the size difference between medium and mini.  Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## soysheep

Rosieisgood said:


> Hi,
> I just saw one in store yesterday! If you want I could ask my SA if they’re able to ship it to you and ways to accept overseas payment


Hi Rosie, 
Thank you so much for your offer, I was lucky enough to get the invitation to the Paula launch this week, so hopefully I can grab the whale there . I'll definitely take your offer if my hunt fail... Really appreciated \/!


----------



## Rosieisgood

soysheep said:


> Hi Rosie,
> Thank you so much for your offer, I was lucky enough to get the invitation to the Paula launch this week, so hopefully I can grab the whale there . I'll definitely take your offer if my hunt fail... Really appreciated \/!


Sure no problem  fyi I saw a whale charm on nap too!


----------



## piecesofalice

Excuse the bad picture (hunched over like our Notre Dame friend) but omg these shoes are so comfy. I’m in @Rosieisgood’s town and they’ve been a dream so far


----------



## Rosieisgood

piecesofalice said:


> Excuse the bad picture (hunched over like our Notre Dame friend) but omg these shoes are so comfy. I’m in @Rosieisgood’s town and they’ve been a dream so far [emoji813]


They are sooo lovely! Did you try them on with the white midi dress they have?


----------



## piecesofalice

Rosieisgood said:


> They are sooo lovely! Did you try them on with the white midi dress they have?


No, not my style alas. I did get the Paula’s slip in  orange (always orange XD). Good for the heat this week!!


----------



## piecesofalice

So my Gucci handbag broke the first time I used it - thanks Loewe for always having my back so I could quickly find a replacement and shade them by putting the broken bag in a Loewe one


----------



## VioletVert

Does anyone with a flamenco tote (either size) care to share their review? I’ve been looking for a nice leather tote for a while and love the LOOK of the flamenco—but would love to hear how the weight and straps have worked out for others. I’m considering both sizes but leaning towards large. 

Specifically curious to know:
-do the straps stay on your shoulder or do you have issues with slipping? 
-how heavy is the bag?


----------



## piecesofalice

VioletVert said:


> Does anyone with a flamenco tote (either size) care to share their review? I’ve been looking for a nice leather tote for a while and love the LOOK of the flamenco—but would love to hear how the weight and straps have worked out for others. I’m considering both sizes but leaning towards large.
> 
> Specifically curious to know:
> -do the straps stay on your shoulder or do you have issues with slipping?
> -how heavy is the bag?


I have both old and new but only old in both the mini and “normal” - the older styles are VERY light and soft, and I have no issues with the straps as I wear them (*the older style; newer I have no issues) cross body. The newer is getting softer and is a little more heavy but it’s much of a muchness! It’s been a go to bag for me for ages, I never tire of how effortless it is.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

New Loewe box bag is available at Saks! Cool design, as usual with JWA!


----------



## Pandamama

I just wanted to share the puzzle cardholder that I just got on Net a Porter’s recent private sale. I love the subtle pop of yellow!

I was also on Barneys’ website recently while contemplating a Puzzle bag and it seems there may be a price increase soon? I was able to get a tan medium puzzle for $2490 during their gift card event, but saw another post for a tan smooth calfskin medium puzzle for $2800 on presale.


----------



## mizuwari18

bellebellebelle19 said:


> New Loewe box bag is available at Saks! Cool design, as usual with JWA!


So cool!  Does anyone know if this is an old design that has been updated or new?  I was talking with someone who thought it looked familiar but wasn't entirely sure


----------



## VioletVert

piecesofalice said:


> I have both old and new but only old in both the mini and “normal” - the older styles are VERY light and soft, and I have no issues with the straps as I wear them (*the older style; newer I have no issues) cross body. The newer is getting softer and is a little more heavy but it’s much of a muchness! It’s been a go to bag for me for ages, I never tire of how effortless it is.



Thanks for your reply! Glad to hear you are loving your flamencos.


----------



## piecesofalice

jojo2018 said:


> So cool!  Does anyone know if this is an old design that has been updated or new?  I was talking with someone who thought it looked familiar but wasn't entirely sure


I believe it’s inspired by/part of the surrounding collection for the Straeter Lite-On Lantern bag (which is out for pre order yay) with perhaps a nod to the OG Barcelona? My vintage bag brain can’t think of anything similar than that. She’s a beauty though!


----------



## vink

Pandamama said:


> I just wanted to share the puzzle cardholder that I just got on Net a Porter’s recent private sale. I love the subtle pop of yellow!
> 
> I was also on Barneys’ website recently while contemplating a Puzzle bag and it seems there may be a price increase soon? I was able to get a tan medium puzzle for $2490 during their gift card event, but saw another post for a tan smooth calfskin medium puzzle for $2800 on presale.



Wow! Such a pretty piece! Congrats! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## piecesofalice

I caved at the Paula’s event this weekend. I was weak! But on my way to a meeting and this baby already is top of my work bag list


----------



## DB8

Three weeks later and I have another Loewe purchase. This time a small Hammock in Anthracite.


----------



## Rosieisgood

DB8 said:


> Three weeks later and I have another Loewe purchase. This time a small Hammock in Anthracite.
> View attachment 4431956
> View attachment 4431957


The color is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Joey92

First Loewe item arrived, no idea what I’ll use it for but I thought it was too cute to pass up. Second item coming soon from Fashionphile, very excited to see it. Loving Loewe can’t wait to grow my collection.


----------



## Tltxx

Finally found time to visit my Loewe boutique. Went in with the Puzzle in mind, but came out with the Gate instead! It’s absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Rosieisgood

Tltxx said:


> Finally found time to visit my Loewe boutique. Went in with the Puzzle in mind, but came out with the Gate instead! It’s absolutely gorgeous!


Gorgeous bag [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]  love the contrast between grained and smooth leather on gate[emoji178] 
I also went in to Loewe last winter with puzzle in mind and came out with a gate [emoji13]


----------



## cubicu

I got a little accessory for my puzzle bag!




The Calla bag charm!


----------



## Katinahat

Has anyone got the Loewe tan basket bag in medium or large? I’m trying to decide which one to order for summer/holidays abroad. I’ll have to order online.

I’ve got small bags I’d take out in the evening and a small Kate Spade nylon bag I use for days at the pool or beach for my wallet, phone, sunglasses and kindle. I guess it’s a shopping day out bag / beach bag / overnight on the ferry to France bag (we drive from the UK) I’m looking for but I’m also concerned about it being too large as I’m only 5ft 3. What does the medium hold? Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## doni

piecesofalice said:


> I caved at the Paula’s event this weekend. I was weak! But on my way to a meeting and this baby already is top of my work bag list


Very nice! Really like these bags, but cannot see a print that would work for me.


----------



## Monique1004

Out in the sun.


----------



## piecesofalice

doni said:


> Very nice! Really like these bags, but cannot see a print that would work for me.


It's definitely an acquired taste and very much targeted at me XD The loud, orange Loewe lover! I swear Mr. Anderson is watching through my windows...I also got the robe/coat dealio but have no idea how to style it, probably just with a simple shirt and pants and let the robe do the work.

Conversely, I am HYPE for what Jonathan posted for Resort 2020 on his Instagram (perhaps not the shoes).  just gorgeous and so unique.


----------



## doni

piecesofalice said:


> It's definitely an acquired taste and very much targeted at me XD The loud, orange Loewe lover! I swear Mr. Anderson is watching through my windows...I also got the robe/coat dealio but have no idea how to style it, probably just with a simple shirt and pants and let the robe do the work.
> 
> Conversely, I am HYPE for what Jonathan posted for Resort 2020 on his Instagram (perhaps not the shoes).  just gorgeous and so unique.




Oh that coat is great! In the summer on vacation, you can wear it during the day on top of a bath suit or denim shorts. In the evening, a cotton vest or a silk camisole, jeans and sandals and you are spectacular, love it.

I like prints in the summer. But orange is not my color and I don’t like the other print... I am looking for a tote that can work both for traveling and the beach,  and that on need can also look good with a dress as a day bag. I am considering the Dior book tote, but I also like this from Paula´s collection, only wish the blue side was the front side.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> Has anyone got the Loewe tan basket bag in medium or large? I’m trying to decide which one to order for summer/holidays abroad. I’ll have to order online.
> 
> I’ve got small bags I’d take out in the evening and a small Kate Spade nylon bag I use for days at the pool or beach for my wallet, phone, sunglasses and kindle. I guess it’s a shopping day out bag / beach bag / overnight on the ferry to France bag (we drive from the UK) I’m looking for but I’m also concerned about it being too large as I’m only 5ft 3. What does the medium hold? Any advice gratefully received.


I went to look at the Loewe Basket Bag in Harvey Nics. The large isn’t overwhelmingly big and will work well for what I’m looking to be able to carry. They only do that size so I couldn’t see the medium but I think that would have been too small. I’m slightly disappointed it isn’t lined as a couple of slip pockets in the lining would have been good. However, I don’t think it’s insurmountable so I’ve gone ahead and ordered one to try it out. 

Everyone I see in pictures is carrying the medium but perhaps they don’t have children with them on holiday! Does anyone have the large?


----------



## Limelightlane

Katinahat said:


> Has anyone got the Loewe tan basket bag in medium or large? I’m trying to decide which one to order for summer/holidays abroad. I’ll have to order online.
> 
> I’ve got small bags I’d take out in the evening and a small Kate Spade nylon bag I use for days at the pool or beach for my wallet, phone, sunglasses and kindle. I guess it’s a shopping day out bag / beach bag / overnight on the ferry to France bag (we drive from the UK) I’m looking for but I’m also concerned about it being too large as I’m only 5ft 3. What does the medium hold? Any advice gratefully received.


I got the small to use as a handbag. The medium is plenty big as I’m 5-2”. It’s like the size of the Neverfull. I didn’t try on the large but think it would overwhelm ladies our size.


----------



## Katinahat

Chauwall said:


> I got the small to use as a handbag. The medium is plenty big as I’m 5-2”. It’s like the size of the Neverfull. I didn’t try on the large but think it would overwhelm ladies our size.



Thanks that’s really helpful. The small must make a cute handbag for summer. I don’t have a Neverfull but think I was hoping for something slightly larger. 

The large size arrived today and actually it’s just what I wanted to carry all my family’s towels etc to the beach. The adjustable handles are great. I like the shoulder length. I love the simple, classic style. I think it looks fine on me despite the size - I look smaller! 

However, having decided this was perfect in its oversized nature, I’m suddenly not completely certain. I’m having a panic about whether it’s too big to carry on as hand baggage at about 60 by 35 by 20cms. It does squash so is probably okay but...

So I tried fitting it in my regular suitcase but...


Now I’m wondering if I should order the medium to compare before sending one of them back. That way I’d know for sure if the medium is big enough to hold several towels and yet it would be more versatile for summer exploring/shopping/cafes (plus be okay hand luggage!). Never done that before.


----------



## Limelightlane

Katinahat said:


> Thanks that’s really helpful. The small must make a cute handbag for summer. I don’t have a Neverfull but think I was hoping for something slightly larger.
> 
> The large size arrived today and actually it’s just what I wanted to carry all my family’s towels etc to the beach. The adjustable handles are great. I like the shoulder length. I love the simple, classic style. I think it looks fine on me despite the size - I look smaller!
> 
> However, having decided this was perfect in its oversized nature, I’m suddenly not completely certain. I’m having a panic about whether it’s too big to carry on as hand baggage at about 60 by 35 by 20cms. It does squash so is probably okay but...
> 
> So I tried fitting it in my regular suitcase but...
> View attachment 4440918
> 
> Now I’m wondering if I should order the medium to compare before sending one of them back. That way I’d know for sure if the medium is big enough to hold several towels and yet it would be more versatile for summer exploring/shopping/cafes (plus be okay hand luggage!). Never done that before.



That’s a good idea! You should order the medium just to be sure. Good luck!


----------



## soysheep

Hellllllllooo! I should've posted this early but I have successfully grabbed the whale from Paula's event in Melbourne yay! (And they came back online haha!)

Already put him to work for my content haha =))
Sorry about the filter!


----------



## minicake

Tltxx said:


> Finally found time to visit my Loewe boutique. Went in with the Puzzle in mind, but came out with the Gate instead! It’s absolutely gorgeous!



I bought the exact same one a couple of weeks ago!! I haven't used it yet. It's been super rainy where I am. Are you going to treat it with anything?


----------



## GemsBerry

Sale on Loewe US site!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Rosieisgood said:


> They do though [emoji4] I lived in Japan for 8 years and had a credit card issued by the Isetan Mitsukoshi group, they do charge an annual fee of 2000yen or so but it give back about at least 5% of your purchase(except some stores like Hermes and food). When you purchase a certain amount of things with your card, they give you higher discount next year! Mine was 10%, which I was told it’s the maximum and it is cheaper than tax free in Japan!
> However I heard they did changed to giving back points instead of directly giving you discounts but it works just the same because you can tell your SA that you want to use your points on sales tax only. Feels like you’re buying things tax free! Now that I’ve left Japan, I ask my friend to go with me so I can use her card and shop tax free [emoji23] because they do charge handling fees for tax free and gives back less than 8%.
> 
> You get taxed on cosmetics in Japan now?? I remember ordering from the US when I live there and the only times I got taxed was on handbags and clothings. Looks like the government is really changing a lot of their policy..
> 
> At the moment the stock in Taipei isn’t that much because a lot of thing did got raided by non regular shoppers during store events. It gives them a small 5% discount than usual price. But my SA told me that the stores already order more stock so the bags will arrive too for Golden week! Hopefully you’ll find things you like [emoji173]️ but in Taiwan they have more bags than clothings. If you’re looking for clothing, Japan has way better stock. The SA here are super nice too! You can DM me if you have questions about Taipei  I fly around Asia frequently but stayed in Taiwan, Japan, Singapore and Indonesia the most so if you have questions about Taipei I might be able to help.


Me too, I can compare shopping in Japan and USA. Now everything is taxed in Japan and they increased sales tax recently to 10%!! The same in USA, almost all online retailers charge sate tax now (for me it's 6% in Maryland, for some states it's 8-9%). But Loewe US says tax included. I just placed an order, everything is included in the price. which makes me think there could be a better price somewhere...


----------



## Katinahat

Chauwall said:


> That’s a good idea! You should order the medium just to be sure. Good luck!


Thank you. I went ahead and ordered it. I think I’ll be keeping the large. The medium is great and I can certainly see why it is the most popular size. It would be good for a summer day to the shops in the UK. However, I think it’s a bit small for my holiday needs. With a family I find myself carrying several towels etc rather than one. Just not sure I’d carry it so much at home. 

Here is a size comparison next to my Bayswater. 


I’ve spotted that my large is very slightly lopsided when it stands up. They are all handmade so unique. It would be a great bag to purchase in a store so you could pick but that’s not an option to me. Is it not noticeable, rustic charm or should I exchange?


----------



## chrissiewong

Feeling adventurous with my puzzle today. Struggling if I should get the Loewe degrade strap instead...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I was at Woodbury and the stock was awesome!! Lots of Hammocks, some Amazonas, Puzzles, animal bags and charms, Flamencos. They had ostrich and croc Flamencos. I tried on a croc Amazona that was gorgeous, and that adorable pastel Puzzle. I don't think the Puzzle is the bag for me. I'm very attached to the Amazona! I love it in all the sizes. I had to try on the 28 and 23 sizes, since I have the 36 and love it. One day I'll collect them all


----------



## piecesofalice

GemsBerry said:


> Me too, I can compare shopping in Japan and USA. Now everything is taxed in Japan and they increased sales tax recently to 10%!! The same in USA, almost all online retailers charge sate tax now (for me it's 6% in Maryland, for some states it's 8-9%). But Loewe US says tax included. I just placed an order, everything is included in the price. which makes me think there could be a better price somewhere...


Japan's tax won't increase to 10% until October, so there's still time! Hong Kong has been the best for prices for me, or through Sak's or Nordstroms.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was at Woodbury and the stock was awesome!! Lots of Hammocks, some Amazonas, Puzzles, animal bags and charms, Flamencos. They had ostrich and croc Flamencos. I tried on a croc Amazona that was gorgeous, and that adorable pastel Puzzle. I don't think the Puzzle is the bag for me. I'm very attached to the Amazona! I love it in all the sizes. I had to try on the 28 and 23 sizes, since I have the 36 and love it. One day I'll collect them all


I'm so happy the Amazona is getting love! Such gorgeous colours *_*


----------



## Katinahat

piecesofalice said:


> Japan's tax won't increase to 10% until October, so there's still time! Hong Kong has been the best for prices for me, or through Sak's or Nordstroms.
> 
> 
> I'm so happy the Amazona is getting love! Such gorgeous colours *_*



Tax (VAT) in the UK is 20%. All our prices have it included in the advertised price and it’s applied if we import too.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> Thank you. I went ahead and ordered it. I think I’ll be keeping the large. The medium is great and I can certainly see why it is the most popular size. It would be good for a summer day to the shops in the UK. However, I think it’s a bit small for my holiday needs. With a family I find myself carrying several towels etc rather than one. Just not sure I’d carry it so much at home.
> 
> Here is a size comparison next to my Bayswater.
> View attachment 4443180
> 
> I’ve spotted that my large is very slightly lopsided when it stands up. They are all handmade so unique. It would be a great bag to purchase in a store so you could pick but that’s not an option to me. Is it not noticeable, rustic charm or should I exchange?



Found a Loewe concession in a department store near me. Was finally able to look at several bags with the help of a very patient S.A.

As I’ve discovered there is a massive variety between individual basket bags. There were three larges in the shop - no other sizes. All quite different from each other but all smaller than the large I’d received. I’ve now got 3 and need to send both the medium and large bought online back.

I’ll be keeping the middle one bought in store as it’s a better size and the weave is good. Both it and the one on the right are the “same” size - a large. My advice is to avoid buying online as these really are unique pieces! I’m happy at last!


----------



## Rani

Katinahat said:


> Found a Loewe concession in a department store near me. Was finally able to look at several bags with the help of a very patient S.A.
> 
> As I’ve discovered there is a massive variety between individual basket bags. There were three larges in the shop - no other sizes. All quite different from each other but all smaller than the large I’d received. I’ve now got 3 and need to send both the medium and large bought online back.
> 
> I’ll be keeping the middle one bought in store as it’s a better size and the weave is good. Both it and the one on the right are the “same” size - a large. My advice is to avoid buying online as these really are unique pieces! I’m happy at last!


Wow! You got the perfect one in the end! Perfect for your holiday!


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was at Woodbury and the stock was awesome!! Lots of Hammocks, some Amazonas, Puzzles, animal bags and charms, Flamencos. They had ostrich and croc Flamencos. I tried on a croc Amazona that was gorgeous, and that adorable pastel Puzzle. I don't think the Puzzle is the bag for me. I'm very attached to the Amazona! I love it in all the sizes. I had to try on the 28 and 23 sizes, since I have the 36 and love it. One day I'll collect them all



Love both Amazonas on you!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Found a Loewe concession in a department store near me. Was finally able to look at several bags with the help of a very patient S.A.
> 
> As I’ve discovered there is a massive variety between individual basket bags. There were three larges in the shop - no other sizes. All quite different from each other but all smaller than the large I’d received. I’ve now got 3 and need to send both the medium and large bought online back.
> 
> I’ll be keeping the middle one bought in store as it’s a better size and the weave is good. Both it and the one on the right are the “same” size - a large. My advice is to avoid buying online as these really are unique pieces! I’m happy at last!



Reminds me of the Goldilocks and the Three Bears story. Love that you found your perfect basket, and I really like this bag, congratulations.


----------



## enshogirl

I went to the Woodbury outlet this Saturday and made my first Loewe purchase! I went in looking for a Puzzle or a Hammock in Tan or Electric Blue. I wasn’t getting my hopes up to find them, but I guess I got lucky!

I’m in love with the Hammock and the color is amazing! I also picked up the Bat Charm!


----------



## Meowwu

Can someone kindly give some advise as to how Loewe’s espadrilles fit? They only come in full sizes and I am between size 6.5. Further Loewe’s website’s size guide is quite confusing and doesn’t match up with my sizing across the different regional metrics.


----------



## piecesofalice

Meowwu said:


> Can someone kindly give some advise as to how Loewe’s espadrilles fit? They only come in full sizes and I am between size 6.5. Further Loewe’s website’s size guide is quite confusing and doesn’t match up with my sizing across the different regional metrics.
> View attachment 4445414


They run small, I wear a 40 and I have a pair rotting away in a cupboard somewhere because they're way too small. I'd go up to a 38 or 39 depending on if your foot is wide or long. EDIT: I saw your screencap of the sizing, I'd bought mine in store but I'm a Japanese 25.5/US-AU 9 so def size up. 38-39 would be ideal for you I think.


----------



## Ljlj

enshogirl said:


> View attachment 4445330
> 
> 
> I went to the Woodbury outlet this Saturday and made my first Loewe purchase! I went in looking for a Puzzle or a Hammock in Tan or Electric Blue. I wasn’t getting my hopes up to find them, but I guess I got lucky!
> 
> I’m in love with the Hammock and the color is amazing! I also picked up the Bat Charm!



Wow! Love the color! Any other bags in electric blue?


----------



## enshogirl

Ljlj said:


> Wow! Love the color! Any other bags in electric blue?


I think I saw an Amazona (one of the smaller sizes), an Elephant Mini bag, and they had the medium or large Electric Blue with Black Hammock.

I think there was another style too, but I can’t remember. I should have taken a few spy photos!


----------



## piecesofalice

Ljlj said:


> Wow! Love the color! Any other bags in electric blue?


The Puzzle, T Crossbody, Amazona, og Flamenco and Vega all came in Electric Blue, and there were a few animals in both sizes. Last year, maybe? Or 2017. There was an electric blue bunny in the Macrame collection, too.

EDIT: whoops @enshogirl beat me to the punch! Ignore XD


----------



## Meowwu

piecesofalice said:


> They run small, I wear a 40 and I have a pair rotting away in a cupboard somewhere because they're way too small. I'd go up to a 38 or 39 depending on if your foot is wide or long. EDIT: I saw your screencap of the sizing, I'd bought mine in store but I'm a Japanese 25.5/US-AU 9 so def size up. 38-39 would be ideal for you I think.


Thank you for the useful information. But wow!! Sorry to hear that it didn’t work out for you. Kind of wish they would just label their shoes according to international sizing norms.


----------



## piecesofalice

Meowwu said:


> Thank you for the useful information. But wow!! Sorry to hear that it didn’t work out for you. Kind of wish they would just label their shoes according to international sizing norms.


Yeah I've had a bit of a ride with Loewe shoes in general. It may be a good idea to measure your foot and go by the Japanese size?

That said, any smaller footed PurseForum gals after a pair of blueish navy espadrilles? XD


----------



## Meowwu

piecesofalice said:


> Yeah I've had a bit of a ride with Loewe shoes in general. It may be a good idea to measure your foot and go by the Japanese size?
> 
> That said, any smaller footed PurseForum gals after a pair of blueish navy espadrilles? XD


Good idea! It’s too bad not many stories carry Loewe shoes. 

Perhaps you can try listing your espadrille!


----------



## piecesofalice

Meowwu said:


> Good idea! It’s too bad not many stories carry Loewe shoes.
> 
> Perhaps you can try listing your espadrille!


We have them here in Japan but my big clod-hoppers aren't stocked usually. My SA can get them in, but it's often just as easy to use the website. I'm pretty consistent in shoes, so it baffles me the six pairs of Loewe shoes I have had have been a rollercoaster of "what on EARTH GUYS" XD I guess they're pretty new to the non-boot shoe game, so.

And I would, but a) lazy and b) lazy XD And I irrationally feel bad taking money for my mistakes!


----------



## Meowwu

piecesofalice said:


> We have them here in Japan but my big clod-hoppers aren't stocked usually. My SA can get them in, but it's often just as easy to use the website. I'm pretty consistent in shoes, so it baffles me the six pairs of Loewe shoes I have had have been a rollercoaster of "what on EARTH GUYS" XD I guess they're pretty new to the non-boot shoe game, so.
> 
> And I would, but a) lazy and b) lazy XD And I irrationally feel bad taking money for my mistakes!


 SIX PAIRS!!! Oh dear! 

I hear you on lazy to list for sale! Lol But in your case, your mistake will make some people very happy with happy discount finds!


----------



## piecesofalice

Meowwu said:


> SIX PAIRS!!! Oh dear!
> 
> I hear you on lazy to list for sale! Lol But in your case, your mistake will make some people very happy with happy discount finds!


And the one pair that fit perfectly broke the second time I wore them! I think I'll steer clear for a bit as they get them sorted XD

I'll lay down for their bags/jewellery and fight anyone, but their shoes...still, anyone interested XD


----------



## Meowwu

piecesofalice said:


> And the one pair that fit perfectly broke the second time I wore them! I think I'll steer clear for a bit as they get them sorted XD
> 
> I'll lay down for their bags/jewellery and fight anyone, but their shoes...still, anyone interested XD


Mm... I might have to rethink my decision (even though it’s on sale!) 

I wish I can fit a size 40!!! Lol


----------



## vanillacherry

Hi, long time lurker here! I just got a Loewe puzzle , marine, in small from Saks, and long story short, the first one has a lot of scratches and a mark in the logo, so I ordered a second one. I have both of them here, but they seem rather different to me. Firstly, the logo seems different. The second one seems a lot thinner. Secondly, the serial tags are different. There’s a ‘c’ stamped on it, and it’s a single piece of leather. Whereas the first one is double. I’ll post a picture so you know what I mean. And lastly, the handle feels so different as well. The first one is a thicker leather, and feels stiff when I try to lift it. The second is soft and I’d dare say, flimsy.

Now, I’m trying to decide which one to keep! The second one is pristine, but the thinner logo, single leather serial code, and the handle is bothering me. The first one has scratches, but feels more authentic?? Please take a look for this confused first time Loewe buyer!


----------



## piecesofalice

vanillacherry said:


> Hi, long time lurker here! I just got a Loewe puzzle , marine, in small from Saks, and long story short, the first one has a lot of scratches and a mark in the logo, so I ordered a second one. I have both of them here, but they seem rather different to me. Firstly, the logo seems different. The second one seems a lot thinner. Secondly, the serial tags are different. There’s a ‘c’ stamped on it, and it’s a single piece of leather. Whereas the first one is double. I’ll post a picture so you know what I mean. And lastly, the handle feels so different as well. The first one is a thicker leather, and feels stiff when I try to lift it. The second is soft and I’d dare say, flimsy.
> 
> Now, I’m trying to decide which one to keep! The second one is pristine, but the thinner logo, single leather serial code, and the handle is bothering me. The first one has scratches, but feels more authentic?? Please take a look for this confused first time Loewe buyer!


The one on the left (the one they sent you recently? Imma just give my opinion using my eyeballs XD) is grained calf leather and the right is what Loewe calls "classic calf" - don't worry about the serial numbers too much, they've changed a lot and depend on the artisan (most recent Puzzles only have one tag, older have had two but I haven't gotten one with two in a hot minute). 

What's weird to me is...they're honestly completely different products, because of the leather, this is very weird of Saks. What also throws me is the left is obviously a used and returned bag, judging from the handle and slouch? I'd keep the right (classic calf) as the structure is nice, the handle looks right and the stamping can change as they are handmade. If you use a conditioner, you won't get scratches/Loewe has care centres or will recommend one in your area if asked. 

Anyone else have ideas? I'm running to look at my Puzzles now...XD


----------



## vanillacherry

piecesofalice said:


> The one on the left (the one they sent you recently? Imma just give my opinion using my eyeballs XD) is grained calf leather and the right is what Loewe calls "classic calf" - don't worry about the serial numbers too much, they've changed a lot and depend on the artisan (most recent Puzzles only have one tag, older have had two but I haven't gotten one with two in a hot minute).
> 
> What's weird to me is...they're honestly completely different products, because of the leather, this is very weird of Saks. What also throws me is the left is obviously a used and returned bag, judging from the handle and slouch? I'd keep the right (classic calf) as the structure is nice, the handle looks right and the stamping can change as they are handmade. If you use a conditioner, you won't get scratches/Loewe has care centres or will recommend one in your area if asked.
> 
> Anyone else have ideas? I'm running to look at my Puzzles now...XD




Thanks for your thoughts! When I said second, I was referring to the second order. I’m sorry I made this so confusing! In the picture with both bags, the one on the right is the used one. Which is also the classic calf. The one on the left is the new and pristine one, that looks like a grained leather. I’m puzzled as to how they are the same bags, but the leather looks so different! Another question is, is the handle of your puzzle stiff and maintains its shape? Or does it flatten out once you lay the on a flat surface?


----------



## piecesofalice

vanillacherry said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! When I said second, I was referring to the second order. I’m sorry I made this so confusing! In the picture with both bags, the one on the right is the used one. Which is also the classic calf. The one on the left is the new and pristine one, that looks like a grained leather. I’m puzzled as to how they are the same bags, but the leather looks so different! Another question is, is the handle of your puzzle stiff and maintains its shape? Or does it flatten out once you lay the on a flat surface?



They tend to make the single colour bags in different leathers as people prefer different finishes (ie I HATE the epi leather LV and Ferragamo use), so it's literally a different bag (as in the Saks stock number would be different! /ex luxe retail), which is boggling to me. I think they may have just grabbed it without actually cross-checking, due to the colour.

My handles are slightly slouched but they haven't "deflated" as much as the one in your picture, the grained leather. I wear mine crossbody, though - the grained leather just screams "return" to me. The leather is softer with grained, but the handle is very structured and just looks off to me. I'm sorry if this seems nit-picky!! You should go with whichever you like better, but I'd def have a word with Saks as they did send you a completely different leather/product. This is just from my experience in luxury retail (rhymes with...flannel LMAO), where all leathers were inventoried differently.

I'm sure the rest of the gang here will chime in and give advice! I hope! XD

EDIT: these were the only two I could find without going through boxes (no comments that we moved in November ok....), the orange is from late last year? Pink is about two years old. Both are well used, the orange is probably my go-to bag so has been used a lot.


----------



## Ljlj

enshogirl said:


> I think I saw an Amazona (one of the smaller sizes), an Elephant Mini bag, and they had the medium or large Electric Blue with Black Hammock.
> 
> I think there was another style too, but I can’t remember. I should have taken a few spy photos!





piecesofalice said:


> The Puzzle, T Crossbody, Amazona, og Flamenco and Vega all came in Electric Blue, and there were a few animals in both sizes. Last year, maybe? Or 2017. There was an electric blue bunny in the Macrame collection, too.
> 
> EDIT: whoops @enshogirl beat me to the punch! Ignore XD





piecesofalice said:


> The Puzzle, T Crossbody, Amazona, og Flamenco and Vega all came in Electric Blue, and there were a few animals in both sizes. Last year, maybe? Or 2017. There was an electric blue bunny in the Macrame collection, too.
> 
> EDIT: whoops @enshogirl beat me to the punch! Ignore XD


----------



## Ljlj

Thanks for the replies! Would love a small puzzle in electric blue


----------



## cubicu

piecesofalice said:


> The one on the left (the one they sent you recently? Imma just give my opinion using my eyeballs XD) is grained calf leather and the right is what Loewe calls "classic calf" - don't worry about the serial numbers too much, they've changed a lot and depend on the artisan (most recent Puzzles only have one tag, older have had two but I haven't gotten one with two in a hot minute).
> 
> What's weird to me is...they're honestly completely different products, because of the leather, this is very weird of Saks. What also throws me is the left is obviously a used and returned bag, judging from the handle and slouch? I'd keep the right (classic calf) as the structure is nice, the handle looks right and the stamping can change as they are handmade. If you use a conditioner, you won't get scratches/Loewe has care centres or will recommend one in your area if asked.
> 
> Anyone else have ideas? I'm running to look at my Puzzles now...XD


I agree with you about the different leather (left-grained calf, right-classic calf). I would also go with the right as I like smooshy leather. Of course, you could also call Saks and see if you could get a replacement of the left grained calf bag if structured leather is more your thing.

By the way, piecesofalice, do you have a leather conditioner you recommend?


----------



## doni

Katinahat said:


> Found a Loewe concession in a department store near me. Was finally able to look at several bags with the help of a very patient S.A.
> 
> As I’ve discovered there is a massive variety between individual basket bags. There were three larges in the shop - no other sizes. All quite different from each other but all smaller than the large I’d received. I’ve now got 3 and need to send both the medium and large bought online back.
> 
> I’ll be keeping the middle one bought in store as it’s a better size and the weave is good. Both it and the one on the right are the “same” size - a large. My advice is to avoid buying online as these really are unique pieces! I’m happy at last!



That so cool. And amazing to see the differences within the same size! I am always considering the M (playing it against the Dior book tote right now, I know, huge difference specially in price! ). To me the M is the more proportionate and versatile, in terms of using it beyond the beach and also in the city to go to the market or whatever. But I agree with you on the necessity of a big basket for the beach if you have a family. I keep a humongous one in my Summer place and it is so much easier, but it is a drag to take it traveling, and I like to travel light.


----------



## vanillacherry

cubicu said:


> I agree with you about the different leather (left-grained calf, right-classic calf). I would also go with the right as I like smooshy leather. Of course, you could also call Saks and see if you could get a replacement of the left grained calf bag if structured leather is more your thing.
> 
> By the way, piecesofalice, do you have a leather conditioner you recommend?



It’s only the flap that seems like it’s grained. The body of the bag seems to be classic calf. It’s so weird! And about asking Saks for a replacement, it’s the last piece in the country! So no chance I can get another one, and have to decide between the two. Here is a picture of the “deflated” handle, like piecesofalice said. I certainly do not like the feel of how the leather bounces back downwards everytime I lay it down. I prefer a stiffer handle, it feels more substantial. The last pic shows the flap of the “grained calf” to have some warping. I’m not sure if this is normal and will ease up after some use.  Also, “classic calf” one has some scratches, and the logo seems to have a scratch on it! Which is bothering me, and I’m not sure if I will be able to get past that. Both bags have issues but I’m leaning towards the “classic calf”. Thanks for reading and tending to me indecisive nature!


----------



## vanillacherry

piecesofalice said:


> They tend to make the single colour bags in different leathers as people prefer different finishes (ie I HATE the epi leather LV and Ferragamo use), so it's literally a different bag (as in the Saks stock number would be different! /ex luxe retail), which is boggling to me. I think they may have just grabbed it without actually cross-checking, due to the colour.
> 
> My handles are slightly slouched but they haven't "deflated" as much as the one in your picture, the grained leather. I wear mine crossbody, though - the grained leather just screams "return" to me. The leather is softer with grained, but the handle is very structured and just looks off to me. I'm sorry if this seems nit-picky!! You should go with whichever you like better, but I'd def have a word with Saks as they did send you a completely different leather/product. This is just from my experience in luxury retail (rhymes with...flannel LMAO), where all leathers were inventoried differently.
> 
> I'm sure the rest of the gang here will chime in and give advice! I hope! XD
> 
> EDIT: these were the only two I could find without going through boxes (no comments that we moved in November ok....), the orange is from late last year? Pink is about two years old. Both are well used, the orange is probably my go-to bag so has been used a lot.


Sorry this comes in so many posts. I’m still getting the hang of posting replies. Beautiful bags, piecesofalice!! I love both of them!! The colors are so yummy. I want an orange one like that. Is that the grained leather? Which leather do you prefer more? I really dislike epi leather too. I usually prefer grained leather, but Loewe’s classic calf looks so buttery, I’m just worried about scratches since my 1 year old has been taking a liking to my bags!!


----------



## GemsBerry

vanillacherry said:


> It’s only the flap that seems like it’s grained. The body of the bag seems to be classic calf. It’s so weird! And about asking Saks for a replacement, it’s the last piece in the country! So no chance I can get another one, and have to decide between the two. Here is a picture of the “deflated” handle, like piecesofalice said. I certainly do not like the feel of how the leather bounces back downwards everytime I lay it down. I prefer a stiffer handle, it feels more substantial. The last pic shows the flap of the “grained calf” to have some warping. I’m not sure if this is normal and will ease up after some use.  Also, “classic calf” one has some scratches, and the logo seems to have a scratch on it! Which is bothering me, and I’m not sure if I will be able to get past that. Both bags have issues but I’m leaning towards the “classic calf”. Thanks for reading and tending to me indecisive nature!


I'd return both and find the perfect bag. I received so many crappy scratched/returned bags from Saks that I stopped buying from them. There are more Loewe in the world and I'm sure you can find a great deal somewhere. My point is for the price the bag should be perfect and make you happy, nothing should bother you.


----------



## cubicu

GemsBerry said:


> I'd return both and find the perfect bag. I received so many crappy scratched/returned bags from Saks that I stopped buying from them. There are more Loewe in the world and I'm sure you can find a great deal somewhere. My point is for the price the bag should be perfect and make you happy, nothing should bother you.


I agree. You absolutely deserve to get a bag in perfect condition as you are buying new. Sorry you had such a bad experience.


----------



## Anesthestia

I'm feeling very confused. 

This tan puzzle bag is described as classic calf, which looks to be more of a smooth leather with a slight texture. The soft grained leather looks like it's more textured and has slight pebbling. However, upon looking at the mini puzzle bag, all of which are described to be classic calf leather, it looks a lot more textured and similar to the soft grained leather, unlike the first link of the tan puzzle bag in "classic calf". 

Does anyone know if the "classic calf" used for the bigger puzzle bags and the mini are the same? Is it just the pictures that are misleading? I looked on different sites and the classic calf on the bigger puzzle bags definitely looked smoother to me.


----------



## vanillacherry

Thank you GemsBerry and cubicu! Saks say they are giving me a discount for the inconvenience caused, so Im still debating if i should keep one of the bags!


----------



## piecesofalice

cubicu said:


> By the way, piecesofalice, do you have a leather conditioner you recommend?



The one Coach sells is awesome! Idk what is in it, but it's never ruined a bag and it's pretty cheap!



vanillacherry said:


> Sorry this comes in so many posts. I’m still getting the hang of posting replies. Beautiful bags, piecesofalice!! I love both of them!! The colors are so yummy. I want an orange one like that. Is that the grained leather? Which leather do you prefer more? I really dislike epi leather too. I usually prefer grained leather, but Loewe’s classic calf looks so buttery, I’m just worried about scratches since my 1 year old has been taking a liking to my bags!!



Thank you!! The orange is my baby as I love orange and have waaaaayyyy too many orange bags, but I use them at least! I saw it while in Hong Kong, but my regular SA already had it for me when I got home XD I like both the grained and the calf but most of my collection seems to be the classic calf or classic napa so I guess maybe subconsciously I have a preference?? And I honestly haven't had many issues with scratches that are of a massive deal - I'm thinking to some of my much older bags, like the very soft OG Flamencos and they even look like I bought them yesterday (and I am ROUGH on my bags). Loewe became #1 in my book probably for this reason. 



GemsBerry said:


> I'd return both and find the perfect bag. I received so many crappy scratched/returned bags from Saks that I stopped buying from them. There are more Loewe in the world and I'm sure you can find a great deal somewhere. My point is for the price the bag should be perfect and make you happy, nothing should bother you.



Preach!



Anesthestia said:


> I'm feeling very confused.
> 
> This tan puzzle bag is described as classic calf, which looks to be more of a smooth leather with a slight texture. The soft grained leather looks like it's more textured and has slight pebbling. However, upon looking at the mini puzzle bag, all of which are described to be classic calf leather, it looks a lot more textured and similar to the soft grained leather, unlike the first link of the tan puzzle bag in "classic calf".
> 
> Does anyone know if the "classic calf" used for the bigger puzzle bags and the mini are the same? Is it just the pictures that are misleading? I looked on different sites and the classic calf on the bigger puzzle bags definitely looked smoother to me.



This is def classic calf, the cobbling in textured calf is very noticeable. And I'm pretty sure they are the same leather, Loewe is pretty consistent with Puzzles (and most things, except for the handwoven baskets of late!).


----------



## Anesthestia

piecesofalice said:


> The one Coach sells is awesome! Idk what is in it, but it's never ruined a bag and it's pretty cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! The orange is my baby as I love orange and have waaaaayyyy too many orange bags, but I use them at least! I saw it while in Hong Kong, but my regular SA already had it for me when I got home XD I like both the grained and the calf but most of my collection seems to be the classic calf or classic napa so I guess maybe subconsciously I have a preference?? And I honestly haven't had many issues with scratches that are of a massive deal - I'm thinking to some of my much older bags, like the very soft OG Flamencos and they even look like I bought them yesterday (and I am ROUGH on my bags). Loewe became #1 in my book probably for this reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Preach!
> 
> 
> 
> This is def classic calf, the cobbling in textured calf is very noticeable. And I'm pretty sure they are the same leather, Loewe is pretty consistent with Puzzles (and most things, except for the handwoven baskets of late!).


Thank you for confirming!


----------



## Joey92

Forgot to take a picture when I first got it but my Yago backpack finally came in, it’s in a black leather that is beyond soft. Loewe is definitely becoming one of my favourite brands. Bought off Fashionphile (:


----------



## piecesofalice

itsjose said:


> Forgot to take a picture when I first got it but my Yago backpack finally came in, it’s in a black leather that is beyond soft. Loewe is definitely becoming one of my favourite brands. Bought off Fashionphile (:


Ahhh love it! And I spy Rexy...


----------



## Joey92

piecesofalice said:


> Ahhh love it! And I spy Rexy...


Yes Rexy is my favourite ! And it’s the best drawstring backpack I’ve found but from what I’ve seen can only be bought 2nd hand since it’s no longer in production.


----------



## doni

itsjose said:


> Forgot to take a picture when I first got it but my Yago backpack finally came in, it’s in a black leather that is beyond soft. Loewe is definitely becoming one of my favourite brands. Bought off Fashionphile (:


Very nice!


----------



## Ljlj

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was at Woodbury and the stock was awesome!! Lots of Hammocks, some Amazonas, Puzzles, animal bags and charms, Flamencos. They had ostrich and croc Flamencos. I tried on a croc Amazona that was gorgeous, and that adorable pastel Puzzle. I don't think the Puzzle is the bag for me. I'm very attached to the Amazona! I love it in all the sizes. I had to try on the 28 and 23 sizes, since I have the 36 and love it. One day I'll collect them all



Thanks for the photos. Very helpful. What did you think of the amazona 23? I’m about to pull the trigger but concerned that it might be too small? Crazy about the color but not sure about the size. I don’t mind mini bags without handles (camera, flap bags) but kinda hesitant when they’re small and have handles. I will have it shipped so I can’t try it on unfortunately.

Thoughts anyone? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ljlj said:


> Thanks for the photos. Very helpful. What did you think of the amazona 23? I’m about to pull the trigger but concerned that it might be too small? Crazy about the color but not sure about the size. I don’t mind mini bags without handles (camera, flap bags) but kinda hesitant when they’re small and have handles. I will have it shipped so I can’t try it on unfortunately.
> 
> Thoughts anyone? Thanks in advance!


I think it's a great size! Unfortunately I didn't try to put my stuff in it, since I didn't want to handle an exotic bag too much. I've actually never put my stuff in the 23! It is really deep though, which helps fit in more. I've never had to fill up my 36! What do you need to carry in your bag? And are you just concerned about capacity?


----------



## Ljlj

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think it's a great size! Unfortunately I didn't try to put my stuff in it, since I didn't want to handle an exotic bag too much. I've actually never put my stuff in the 23! It is really deep though, which helps fit in more. I've never had to fill up my 36! What do you need to carry in your bag? And are you just concerned about capacity?



Hi there! Thanks for your reply. Actually, not really concerned about capacity since I’m used to downsizing on my days off. It’s really just about the look since it’s a mini bag with handles. I have tried the small puzzle in store. Seems like they’re similar in size? Ah, still torn if I should go for the amazona 23 I am in love with the color though.


----------



## Tltxx

minicake said:


> I bought the exact same one a couple of weeks ago!! I haven't used it yet. It's been super rainy where I am. Are you going to treat it with anything?



I’ve used my Gate a few times already! It’s been super sunny in Vancouver! Not too sure what to do though when the rainy season hits. Planning on going to Loewe this weekend to ask about treatment and care! Will update you ASAP


----------



## Anesthestia

piecesofalice said:


> The one Coach sells is awesome! Idk what is in it, but it's never ruined a bag and it's pretty cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! The orange is my baby as I love orange and have waaaaayyyy too many orange bags, but I use them at least! I saw it while in Hong Kong, but my regular SA already had it for me when I got home XD I like both the grained and the calf but most of my collection seems to be the classic calf or classic napa so I guess maybe subconsciously I have a preference?? And I honestly haven't had many issues with scratches that are of a massive deal - I'm thinking to some of my much older bags, like the very soft OG Flamencos and they even look like I bought them yesterday (and I am ROUGH on my bags). Loewe became #1 in my book probably for this reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Preach!
> 
> 
> 
> This is def classic calf, the cobbling in textured calf is very noticeable. And I'm pretty sure they are the same leather, Loewe is pretty consistent with Puzzles (and most things, except for the handwoven baskets of late!).


Hello... To follow up.... Yesterday I called customer service at Loewe and the person who answered insisted that there was only one material. Today I visited Barney's and Saks for the mini puzzle. Guess what? Two leathers.
I got two tan mini puzzles, both in what is called "classic calf". One more textured, one a lot more smooth... None of the SAs knew what I was talking about until I showed them. Some websites online show the mini puzzle in the more smooth leather, some in the more textured leather, customer service told me she could see it too but that it was just the lighting difference. Nope! Here's pictures of them next to each other, the textured leather one is even slightly darker in color. I'm still "puzzled" (pun kind of intended)! Now trying to decide which one to keep, but probably the smooth leather one... For some reason, the worksmanship on the textured leather is more shoddy, the glazing is done messily in some areas and I can see the glue peeping out on the bottom... 

Do you know if the regular classic calf used on the bigger puzzle bags looks more like the smoother leather or the textured leather?


----------



## vanillacherry

Anesthestia said:


> Hello... To follow up.... Yesterday I called customer service at Loewe and the person who answered insisted that there was only one material. Today I visited Barney's and Saks for the mini puzzle. Guess what? Two leathers.
> I got two tan mini puzzles, both in what is called "classic calf". One more textured, one a lot more smooth... None of the SAs knew what I was talking about until I showed them. Some websites online show the mini puzzle in the more smooth leather, some in the more textured leather, customer service told me she could see it too but that it was just the lighting difference. Nope! Here's pictures of them next to each other, the textured leather one is even slightly darker in color. I'm still "puzzled" (pun kind of intended)! Now trying to decide which one to keep, but probably the smooth leather one... For some reason, the worksmanship on the textured leather is more shoddy, the glazing is done messily in some areas and I can see the glue peeping out on the bottom...
> 
> Do you know if the regular classic calf used on the bigger puzzle bags looks more like the smoother leather or the textured leather?
> View attachment 4448402
> View attachment 4448403
> View attachment 4448404




Hi! The minis look lovely! I was also confused about the leather and posted something like this a page or two back. I think there are variations between the leather, but the actual grained ones would be more defined. Here is a picture of the two small puzzles that are the same item on paper, but look completely different in person.


----------



## sonicxml

Memorial Day mini haul with friends from Woodbury
Btw you can see the difference between grained leather and classic calf on the gingham puzzle as it has both


----------



## vanillacherry

What a great haul sonicxml! I want to get my hands on a Barcelona too!! What other goodies did you see at Woodbury?


----------



## sonicxml

vanillacherry said:


> What a great haul sonicxml! I want to get my hands on a Barcelona too!! What other goodies did you see at Woodbury?


Thank you I think there were hammock bags in various sizes and colors/patterns as well as elephants, a couple of puzzles and Barcelona. There was a super cute small Barcelona in blue gingham at amazing price that I gravitated to, but I decided to pass since I had bad luck with light color bags not sure how much stock they have right now after the Memorial Day promotion though.


----------



## papertiger

Anesthestia said:


> Hello... To follow up.... Yesterday I called customer service at Loewe and the person who answered insisted that there was only one material. Today I visited Barney's and Saks for the mini puzzle. Guess what? Two leathers.
> I got two tan mini puzzles, both in what is called "classic calf". One more textured, one a lot more smooth... None of the SAs knew what I was talking about until I showed them. Some websites online show the mini puzzle in the more smooth leather, some in the more textured leather, customer service told me she could see it too but that it was just the lighting difference. Nope! Here's pictures of them next to each other, the textured leather one is even slightly darker in color. I'm still "puzzled" (pun kind of intended)! Now trying to decide which one to keep, but probably the smooth leather one... For some reason, the worksmanship on the textured leather is more shoddy, the glazing is done messily in some areas and I can see the glue peeping out on the bottom...
> 
> Do you know if the regular classic calf used on the bigger puzzle bags looks more like the smoother leather or the textured leather?
> View attachment 4448402
> View attachment 4448403
> View attachment 4448404



I like the smoother too


----------



## bellebellebelle19

sonicxml said:


> View attachment 4448705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorial Day mini haul with friends from Woodbury
> Btw you can see the difference between grained leather and classic calf on the gingham puzzle as it has both


Ooh, we went the same weekend, but you must've gone before me! I didn't see any of your amazing goodies at the store. Lovely picks, great haul! I still love the Barcelona.


vanillacherry said:


> What a great haul sonicxml! I want to get my hands on a Barcelona too!! What other goodies did you see at Woodbury?


I posted a few pics from Woodbury a page or so back! Definitely check it out. You should also email them! They're so responsive over email and they'll send you catalogues of all their stock.


----------



## Anesthestia

vanillacherry said:


> Hi! The minis look lovely! I was also confused about the leather and posted something like this a page or two back. I think there are variations between the leather, but the actual grained ones would be more defined. Here is a picture of the two small puzzles that are the same item on paper, but look completely different in person.


I didn't see that! Thank you for sharing! 
I actually got a response from Loewe today. They are very responsive. 




So there are two leathers. Both are called classic calfskin... But one is smooth classic calfskin and one is grained classic calfskin... Good to know.


----------



## sonicxml

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, we went the same weekend, but you must've gone before me! I didn't see any of your amazing goodies at the store. Lovely picks, great haul! I still love the Barcelona.


haha thank you, these are from Wednesday I wish they could hold another sale during Independence day with more barcelonas in stock


----------



## kaleidoscopeyes

I just bought a small tan puzzle bag for a great price at SSENSE, but it did not come in a Loewe dust bag or have any tissue paper stuffed inside. It came with a flimsy generic one and the tags for the bag were attached to this dust bag. Has anyone had a similar experience? Do the tags for the puzzle bag normally come attached to the dust bag or the bag itself?? Thanks!!


----------



## Ljlj

sonicxml said:


> Thank you I think there were hammock bags in various sizes and colors/patterns as well as elephants, a couple of puzzles and Barcelona. There was a super cute small Barcelona in blue gingham at amazing price that I gravitated to, but I decided to pass since I had bad luck with light color bags not sure how much stock they have right now after the Memorial Day promotion though.



What was their Memorial Day promotion if you don’t mind? Love your pink gingham puzzle btw


----------



## Addicted to bags

kaleidoscopeyes said:


> I just bought a small tan puzzle bag for a great price at SSENSE, but it did not come in a Loewe dust bag or have any tissue paper stuffed inside. It came with a flimsy generic one and the tags for the bag were attached to this dust bag. Has anyone had a similar experience? Do the tags for the puzzle bag normally come attached to the dust bag or the bag itself?? Thanks!!


Several of my puzzles came in a dust bag and then the generic flimsy one over it. And one of my Puzzles just came in the flimsy one with the tag attached to the bag too.


----------



## sonicxml

Ljlj said:


> What was their Memorial Day promotion if you don’t mind? Love your pink gingham puzzle btw


extra 25% off with orders over $1500


----------



## Ljlj

sonicxml said:


> extra 25% off with orders over $1500


Wow, great deal! Thanks!


----------



## enshogirl

Ljlj said:


> Wow, great deal! Thanks!



I think it was 20% off over $1200 as well. That’s the deal I got. There were two tiers.


----------



## Ljlj

enshogirl said:


> I think it was 20% off over $1200 as well. That’s the deal I got. There were two tiers.



Thanks! I missed out but there’s always next time!


----------



## piecesofalice

Anesthestia said:


> Hello... To follow up.... Yesterday I called customer service at Loewe and the person who answered insisted that there was only one material. Today I visited Barney's and Saks for the mini puzzle. Guess what? Two leathers.
> I got two tan mini puzzles, both in what is called "classic calf". One more textured, one a lot more smooth... None of the SAs knew what I was talking about until I showed them. Some websites online show the mini puzzle in the more smooth leather, some in the more textured leather, customer service told me she could see it too but that it was just the lighting difference. Nope! Here's pictures of them next to each other, the textured leather one is even slightly darker in color. I'm still "puzzled" (pun kind of intended)! Now trying to decide which one to keep, but probably the smooth leather one... For some reason, the worksmanship on the textured leather is more shoddy, the glazing is done messily in some areas and I can see the glue peeping out on the bottom...
> 
> Do you know if the regular classic calf used on the bigger puzzle bags looks more like the smoother leather or the textured leather?
> View attachment 4448402
> View attachment 4448403
> View attachment 4448404


I spoke to my SA at a stand alone store and she’s floored these are being sold as different items - she showed me the inventory numbers and all. This is so weird, maybe concession staff aren’t trained in the grains/leather???


----------



## piecesofalice

kaleidoscopeyes said:


> I just bought a small tan puzzle bag for a great price at SSENSE, but it did not come in a Loewe dust bag or have any tissue paper stuffed inside. It came with a flimsy generic one and the tags for the bag were attached to this dust bag. Has anyone had a similar experience? Do the tags for the puzzle bag normally come attached to the dust bag or the bag itself?? Thanks!!


Omg everything I’ve ever ordered from that site comes without dust bags or even receipts. It’s so weird??? My bags from online come in dustbag and box, in store just dustbag because I request not to have the boxes. Such a weird site but they have great stock!


----------



## Rose100

doni said:


> That so cool. And amazing to see the differences within the same size! I am always considering the M (playing it against the Dior book tote right now, I know, huge difference specially in price! ). To me the M is the more proportionate and versatile, in terms of using it beyond the beach and also in the city to go to the market or whatever. But I agree with you on the necessity of a big basket for the beach if you have a family. I keep a humongous one in my Summer place and it is so much easier, but it is a drag to take it traveling, and I like to travel light.


----------



## chrissiewong

This actually comes from different sides of my bag. I have asked the SA, and she said the “grainy” side is still considered as classic calf leather. It annoys me a bit as it reminds me how careless I was before I purchase the bag, but now I just love having two textures in my hand ❤️ The one and only special puzzle bag I have lol.


----------



## piecesofalice

chrissiewong said:


> This actually comes from different sides of my bag. I have asked the SA, and she said the “grainy” side is still considered as classic calf leather. It annoys me a bit as it reminds me how careless I was before I purchase the bag, but now I just love having two textures in my hand ❤️ The one and only special puzzle bag I have lol.


Oh my bad! There are dual textured Puzzles, my SA doesn’t speak English (nor do I it seems XD) so I gave her the wrong idea. I’ll see myself out...XD


----------



## Katinahat

kaleidoscopeyes said:


> I just bought a small tan puzzle bag for a great price at SSENSE, but it did not come in a Loewe dust bag or have any tissue paper stuffed inside. It came with a flimsy generic one and the tags for the bag were attached to this dust bag. Has anyone had a similar experience? Do the tags for the puzzle bag normally come attached to the dust bag or the bag itself?? Thanks!!


I haven’t bought a puzzle but several Loewe basket bags recently (see previous posts) in my quest for the right one. They all came in the thinner dust bag you describe which had the tags on it rather than the bag itself. However, there was a proper dust bag folded underneath too when bought online and in store it was placed inside one of these too. 

Can you contact the retailer? They should definitely provide you with the proper dust bag even if it was a great price!


----------



## piecesofalice

Would it help if I took pics of all the dust bags/boxes? I have the gauntlet, from SLG and accessories to bags.


----------



## kaleidoscopeyes

Addicted to bags said:


> Several of my puzzles came in a dust bag and then the generic flimsy one over it. And one of my Puzzles just came in the flimsy one with the tag attached to the bag too.



Thanks for the info!!



piecesofalice said:


> Omg everything I’ve ever ordered from that site comes without dust bags or even receipts. It’s so weird??? My bags from online come in dustbag and box, in store just dustbag because I request not to have the boxes. Such a weird site but they have great stock!



Yeah I've ordered things from them before without any issue, though the only bag I've ordered was a Building Block one that did come with a proper Building Bag dust bag...



Katinahat said:


> I haven’t bought a puzzle but several Loewe basket bags recently (see previous posts) in my quest for the right one. They all came in the thinner dust bag you describe which had the tags on it rather than the bag itself. However, there was a proper dust bag folded underneath too when bought online and in store it was placed inside one of these too.
> 
> Can you contact the retailer? They should definitely provide you with the proper dust bag even if it was a great price!



I have asked and they said they don't have one to send which is just so weird to me...If it's a legitimate bag why wouldn't it come with a legitimate dust bag?? I'm torn on whether to keep it or not...


----------



## kaleidoscopeyes

Addicted to bags said:


> Several of my puzzles came in a dust bag and then the generic flimsy one over it. And one of my Puzzles just came in the flimsy one with the tag attached to the bag too.



May I ask where you purchased the one that came with the generic dust bag?



piecesofalice said:


> Would it help if I took pics of all the dust bags/boxes? I have the gauntlet, from SLG and accessories to bags.



Would love to see what the actual Loewe dust bag for their purses looks like if you don't mind! Thanks so much!


----------



## piecesofalice

kaleidoscopeyes said:


> Would love to see what the actual Loewe dust bag for their purses looks like if you don't mind! Thanks so much!


These are the bag dust bags I could find (ignore the suitcase, we are travelling and the house is a meeeessss XD).

Top is a box that an online bought Puzzle came in, to give reference.
Massive size on the right is from buying a canvas Paula's tote bag/presumably for the men's leather goods. Edit to say it's OTT massive, seriously idk what they're thinking. A child or small adult could get inside!
Top right was from one of the crossbody animals; bottom right has a Missy inside it.

The fabric is the same if a little thinner than the cotton lining of the Puzzles. It's a sort of off-light green.

The smaller animals, SLGs and jewellery all come in variations of this, and the shoes have individual skinny bags for each shoe (WHY). Clothing usually comes in a box if from online or just in tissue in store.

I have vintage dust bags around but...lord help me, I will unpack this house one day! XD


----------



## kaleidoscopeyes

piecesofalice said:


> These are the bag dust bags I could find (ignore the suitcase, we are travelling and the house is a meeeessss XD).
> 
> Top is a box that an online bought Puzzle came in, to give reference.
> Massive size on the right is from buying a canvas Paula's tote bag/presumably for the men's leather goods. Edit to say it's OTT massive, seriously idk what they're thinking. A child or small adult could get inside!
> Top right was from one of the crossbody animals; bottom right has a Missy inside it.
> 
> The fabric is the same if a little thinner than the cotton lining of the Puzzles. It's a sort of off-light green.
> 
> The smaller animals, SLGs and jewellery all come in variations of this, and the shoes have individual skinny bags for each shoe (WHY). Clothing usually comes in a box if from online or just in tissue in store.
> 
> I have vintage dust bags around but...lord help me, I will unpack this house one day! XD



Ahhh so nice. Wish I could get a box too, haha!


----------



## Monique1004

Have you seen this collection? I love the one in dark chestnut color. 
https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/loewe-baskets/bags-and-baskets?sz=15&start=15


----------



## sonicxml

Monique1004 said:


> Have you seen this collection? I love the one in dark chestnut color.
> https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/loewe-baskets/bags-and-baskets?sz=15&start=15


This is so beautiful but I know I have zero use for a hand held bag with an open top...the bucket bamboo is also lovely


----------



## piecesofalice

Monique1004 said:


> Have you seen this collection? I love the one in dark chestnut color.
> https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/loewe-baskets/bags-and-baskets?sz=15&start=15





sonicxml said:


> This is so beautiful but I know I have zero use for a hand held bag with an open top...the bucket bamboo is also lovely
> View attachment 4451879



Ugh I love them! I'm the same, I think I may get one as a planter (fake plant only though XD).


----------



## Mariapia

sonicxml said:


> This is so beautiful but I know I have zero use for a hand held bag with an open top...the bucket bamboo is also lovely
> View attachment 4451879


Wow!


----------



## vanillacherry

Just wanted to share my new Loewe wallet in orange sunset!! I’m thinking if I should spray it with an Apple protector as there are some light colors on it! What do you lovely people think?


----------



## cilucia

For those of you with a Small Gate bag, does an iPhone Plus fit in the back pocket?

Thanks!


----------



## heartfelt

cilucia said:


> For those of you with a Small Gate bag, does an iPhone Plus fit in the back pocket?
> 
> Thanks!



While it is large enough to fit my iphone 8+, it is a pretty slim pocket. It doesn't fit with my case on, but I imagine if I took it off it would fit.


----------



## cilucia

heartfelt said:


> While it is large enough to fit my iphone 8+, it is a pretty slim pocket. It doesn't fit with my case on, but I imagine if I took it off it would fit.


Thanks! I have a phone case with a handy (but unwieldy) loop on the back that sticks out, so I don’t think I’d be able to get it in the back pocket!


----------



## heartfelt

cilucia said:


> Thanks! I have a phone case with a handy (but unwieldy) loop on the back that sticks out, so I don’t think I’d be able to get it in the back pocket!



Same! I have a popsocket, so I definitely couldn't get it in there. I'm sure if I wrestled with it, I could, but it would probably stretch the leather. Other than that though, the bag is perfection. I really am in love with the gate. It's so unique! If you're considering it, I'd go for it.


----------



## Orellia

vanillacherry said:


> Just wanted to share my new Loewe wallet in orange sunset!! I’m thinking if I should spray it with an Apple protector as there are some light colors on it! What do you lovely people think?



What a beautiful wallet! Love the gradient of the sunset colors!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I haven't kept up fully with this thread as no small Puzzle in Varsity Blue seems in sight on Loewe's website. I was contemplating the latest red one (Scarlet Red) but waited too long and they're sold out at Loewe's online and here locally as well. But I found a place online that still has a few, although not many.

Did anyone buy a Scarlet Red Puzzle from this season? If so, what is this red like? Orangey? Berry? It looks different in different pics so would love to hear what anyone here who owns one or has seen them thinks. I prefer berry red to orangey, but true red is fine too.


----------



## spurious

Got my whale bag and sunglasses ready for a day out at a music festival! Hopefully Johnathan the whale will hold up for the day of being jostled around


----------



## bellebellebelle19

spurious said:


> Got my whale bag and sunglasses ready for a day out at a music festival! Hopefully Johnathan the whale will hold up for the day of being jostled around


Love your bag, shirt, phone case, everything!! Hope you enjoy the festival! You are making me want that whale bag


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

spurious said:


> Got my whale bag and sunglasses ready for a day out at a music festival! Hopefully Johnathan the whale will hold up for the day of being jostled around


I hope you'll have a whale of a time!   I know, I shouldn't have, but I could not resist. How much does Jonathan fit?


----------



## kaleidoscopeyes

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I haven't kept up fully with this thread as no small Puzzle in Varsity Blue seems in sight on Loewe's website. I was contemplating the latest red one (Scarlet Red) but waited too long and they're sold out at Loewe's online and here locally as well. But I found a place online that still has a few, although not many.
> 
> Did anyone buy a Scarlet Red Puzzle from this season? If so, what is this red like? Orangey? Berry? It looks different in different pics so would love to hear what anyone here who owns one or has seen them thinks. I prefer berry red to orangey, but true red is fine too.



The scarlet is amazing! I didn't buy it but seriously considered it. I would say it's a true red, definitely not berry. I think the photos on Barneys are pretty accurate: https://www.barneys.com/product/loewe-puzzle-small-leather-shoulder-bag-506110592.html


----------



## vandie14

Hello Ladies, 
I have been stalking this thread for months in hopes to purchase my first Puzzle Bag in the upcoming months.
Currently I am hesitating between 2 colors (Classic Tan and Amber/Light Oat). Which one do you prefer and why? 

*One additional question that’s constantly on my mind*: I plan on buying the bag during the end of September (which is my birthday) and was wondering if the bag in Amber/Light Oat will still be in stores? How long are they usually available for purchase before the next season starts? I am so worried it won’t be available by September and I will miss out on the color.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

kaleidoscopeyes said:


> The scarlet is amazing! I didn't buy it but seriously considered it. I would say it's a true red, definitely not berry. I think the photos on Barneys are pretty accurate: https://www.barneys.com/product/loewe-puzzle-small-leather-shoulder-bag-506110592.html


Thank you! It does look like a true red. I'm just trying to avoid orangey. I also prefer the silver hardware and this combo might not be available again in the autumn.


----------



## spurious

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I hope you'll have a whale of a time!   I know, I shouldn't have, but I could not resist. How much does Jonathan fit?



Well I laughed!! Jonathan does not fit much, tbh. Yesterday he had keys, compact mirror, lipstick, tissues, and wet wipes. I think he would’ve also fit my small wallet but I had it clipped to my belt loop due to paranoia, lol. I’m pleased to say, though, that he survived 10 hours of being squashed up against the barricades! Good job, Jonathan


----------



## soysheep

Helllllo! How is everyone? This season sale is just hitting me left right and centre! #sobroque

Did you guys get anything from sale? I’ve just added 2 beautiful puzzles to my collection , now I just need to find a large one xD!


----------



## vanillacherry

So beautiful! They are stunning! May I ask, where did you get them from? I got a small Loewe puzzle in marine, and an embossed square wallet in sunset .  The sales this year is exciting isn’t it!



soysheep said:


> Helllllo! How is everyone? This season sale is just hitting me left right and centre! #sobroque
> 
> Did you guys get anything from sale? I’ve just added 2 beautiful puzzles to my collection , now I just need to find a large one xD!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

soysheep said:


> Helllllo! How is everyone? This season sale is just hitting me left right and centre! #sobroque
> 
> Did you guys get anything from sale? I’ve just added 2 beautiful puzzles to my collection , now I just need to find a large one xD!


Those colors are GORGEOUS!!!! Amazing collection


----------



## soysheep

vanillacherry said:


> So beautiful! They are stunning! May I ask, where did you get them from? I got a small Loewe puzzle in marine, and an embossed square wallet in sunset .  The sales this year is exciting isn’t it!



I got them from LOEWE boutique in Melbourne xD! The in-store sale went very fast!


----------



## sonicxml

vandie14 said:


> *One additional question that’s constantly on my mind*: I plan on buying the bag during the end of September (which is my birthday) and was wondering if the bag in Amber/Light Oat will still be in stores? How long are they usually available for purchase before the next season starts? I am so worried it won’t be available by September and I will miss out on the color.


The overstocks would be shipped to Loewe outlet, outlets of department stores (nm last call, saks off fifth, etc), or discount stores (tjmaxx, century 21, etc). Loewe outlet store gets the stock 6 months to a year after the initial release so I think 6 months would be a reasonable guideline?


----------



## heartfelt

I’ve been obsessed with Loewe recently and thought I’d share my little collection. I LOVE how well made these bags are.

Anyone else with a hammock wish the top handle straps were longer or adjustable? Love this bag, but the straps drive me a little nuts.


----------



## alla.miss

Hello all, does anyone know if 2019 bags no longer have serial code on the leather tag, rather imprinted in the bag “body”?


----------



## nvie

I can’t decide if I should get Loewe’s Repeat espadrilles as it’s on sale now. Stone is out of stock, left with Black or White. Black is a more practical colour but I’ve been searching for pics on IG, looks more manly. White matches with the bottom jute. I’m unsure of it’s size as I wear a 7.5 on Ferragamo and Tory Burch. Should I size up? 39 or stay with 38? Anyone can chip in? Thanks a million.


----------



## nvie

heartfelt said:


> I’ve been obsessed with Loewe recently and thought I’d share my little collection. I LOVE how well made these bags are.
> 
> Anyone else with a hammock wish the top handle straps were longer or adjustable? Love this bag, but the straps drive me a little nuts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459157


Love your collection


----------



## piecesofalice

nvie said:


> I can’t decide if I should get Loewe’s Repeat espadrilles as it’s on sale now. Stone is out of stock, left with Black or White. Black is a more practical colour but I’ve been searching for pics on IG, looks more manly. White matches with the bottom jute. I’m unsure of it’s size as I wear a 7.5 on Ferragamo and Tory Burch. Should I size up? 39 or stay with 38? Anyone can chip in? Thanks a million.


100000% would size up. I have a pair in my normal size and I cannot wear them - if you're interested in an electric blue pair that's never been worn....XD Also had to return my Paula's traditional espadrilles as they split the second time I wore them. Sigh.


----------



## Limelightlane

Katinahat said:


> Found a Loewe concession in a department store near me. Was finally able to look at several bags with the help of a very patient S.A.
> 
> As I’ve discovered there is a massive variety between individual basket bags. There were three larges in the shop - no other sizes. All quite different from each other but all smaller than the large I’d received. I’ve now got 3 and need to send both the medium and large bought online back.
> 
> I’ll be keeping the middle one bought in store as it’s a better size and the weave is good. Both it and the one on the right are the “same” size - a large. My advice is to avoid buying online as these really are unique pieces! I’m happy at last!


Wow such a huge discrepancy! I like the middle one! Great choice!


----------



## nvie

piecesofalice said:


> 100000% would size up. I have a pair in my normal size and I cannot wear them - if you're interested in an electric blue pair that's never been worn....XD Also had to return my Paula's traditional espadrilles as they split the second time I wore them. Sigh.


Thank you for replying. That’s one of the reasons why I’m so so reluctant to purchase online without trying. I’m eyeing the Stone colour, thank you for offering. I’m surprised you had issues with your  Paula Espadrilles considering Spain is well known for their espadrilles.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Wore my colorblocked Amazona with my colorblocked dress - I love color on color on color


----------



## minicake

Tltxx said:


> I’ve used my Gate a few times already! It’s been super sunny in Vancouver! Not too sure what to do though when the rainy season hits. Planning on going to Loewe this weekend to ask about treatment and care! Will update you ASAP


I'm using mine in California and same sunny weather. Moving to England though and I'll have the rain. Do let me know what you find out please!


----------



## Tltxx

Been obsessed with Loewe recently and decided to add another “Gate series” bag to my collection! Which colour should I go for?


----------



## piecesofalice

Tltxx said:


> Been obsessed with Loewe recently and decided to add another “Gate series” bag to my collection! Which colour should I go for?


I say green but that may be my subconscious eyeing the mini in the lime...XD


----------



## Monique1004

Dropped by Woodbury last wknd. Didn't see any good stock on what I'm interested in. This knot bag in ostrich was amazing though but quite pricy.


----------



## piecesofalice

Excuse the dodgy bed pic but my partner @spurious finally got her turtle pochette (those old men in Spain were workin' hard - isn't he cute as??) and I couldn't help but cave and grab the rainbow version despite us not being the type to matchy match XD). I'm so excited for this season and the Baskets range, this feels like a nice goodbye to Summer (even though it's just started XD)!


----------



## Nikka0410

Anybody have thoughts or a short review/mod shots of the Amazona 75? I found a good deal online but can’t find enough information on its usability.


----------



## piecesofalice

Nikka0410 said:


> View attachment 4466739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have thoughts or a short review/mod shots of the Amazona 75? I found a good deal online but can’t find enough information on its usability.


It has a similar strap drop to the Puzzle (I'm just under 5'7" and it falls on my hips) and it holds a lot more than it looks. It's a really nice shape and style for every day use, lots of compliments as its quite unusual yet retro? I love it, I wish all Amazonas had a strap!


----------



## nvie

piecesofalice said:


> Excuse the dodgy bed pic but my partner @spurious finally got her turtle pochette (those old men in Spain were workin' hard - isn't he cute as??) and I couldn't help but cave and grab the rainbow version despite us not being the type to matchy match XD). I'm so excited for this season and the Baskets range, this feels like a nice goodbye to Summer (even though it's just started XD)!


Love the rainbow. Eyeing one but still thinking since I have the basket bag.


----------



## Orellia

There's a few Gate and other small Loewe bags for sale on Farfetch: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/sale/all/items.aspx?view=180&category=135971&designer=258324

I was also tempted by the espadrilles but they're not my size: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...d-espadrilles-item-13442239.aspx?storeid=9359


----------



## ashleyp16666

I just bought the Loewe puzzle bag in sand mink colour. I'm worried about colour transfer issue. Does anyone have this bag so may I ask for your thoughts on this? Also which product is good for leather protection? Thanks guys!


----------



## piecesofalice

ashleyp16666 said:


> I just bought the Loewe puzzle bag in sand mink colour. I'm worried about colour transfer issue. Does anyone have this bag so may I ask for your thoughts on this? Also which product is good for leather protection? Thanks guys!


I use the Coach or Kate Spade leather protectors, they've worked great for me. Loewe themselves says not to treat the leather, but those products are gentle but good. Just spot test on the bottom as napa leather can absorb treatment and leave oily patches sometimes.

I've never had a colour transfer issue, only on my Antigona which will NOT come out. Loewe has been good to me!

Edit to add: I just noticed this while being bored at the doctors! Hope it helps!


----------



## piecesofalice

Finally find a white whale and jumped on it - the electric blue T Bag with the "You can't take it with you" embroidery. I had to amp up the saturation a bit because the trueness of colour wasn't showing through! Ugh, I love you. Now to capture my other whales...

EDIT: holy moses I apologise for how terrible this picture is XD


----------



## nvie

Nature walk


----------



## CookieAmy

Hi everyone, I'm not sure if this is the right place to pose this question.

I'm interested in the Loewe Puzzle Bag, small size. But thing is, there's no local Loewe store where I live so I'm gonna have to order it online. 

I'm comparing the description on Loewe's website (https://www.loewe.com/int/en/women/...-bag/322.30.S21-2530.html?from=otherMaterials ) versus the Nordstrom website (https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/loew...&breadcrumb=Home/Women/Handbags&color=scarlet) 


My question is regarding the internal slip compartment. On the Loewe website, it states that there is ONE internal slip compartment. However, on the Nordstrom website, it states that there are TWO internal wall pockets. Can anybody you who's seen the small puzzle bag in-store recently please confirm which one is correct? Does the current small puzzle bag have one or two internal slip pocket? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## piecesofalice

CookieAmy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not sure if this is the right place to pose this question.
> 
> I'm interested in the Loewe Puzzle Bag, small size. But thing is, there's no local Loewe store where I live so I'm gonna have to order it online.
> 
> I'm comparing the description on Loewe's website (https://www.loewe.com/int/en/women/...-bag/322.30.S21-2530.html?from=otherMaterials ) versus the Nordstrom website (https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/loewe-puzzle-small-shoulder-bag/4948561?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Women/Handbags&color=scarlet)
> 
> 
> My question is regarding the internal slip compartment. On the Loewe website, it states that there is ONE internal slip compartment. However, on the Nordstrom website, it states that there are TWO internal wall pockets. Can anybody you who's seen the small puzzle bag in-store recently please confirm which one is correct? Does the current small puzzle bag have one or two internal slip pocket?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The small has one long (as in the length of the bag) slip pocket. The medium has two segregated pockets around the same length as the bag.


----------



## natalia0128

heartfelt said:


> I’ve been obsessed with Loewe recently and thought I’d share my little collection. I LOVE how well made these bags are.
> 
> Anyone else with a hammock wish the top handle straps were longer or adjustable? Love this bag, but the straps drive me a little nuts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459157


Which one is your favorite ?


----------



## piecesofalice

My partner @spurious went up to Tokyo last weekend and stopped by the Casa in Omotesando - I asked her to grab the fish keyring but I/we were spoilt!

From left - small rugby Puzzle in my ~signature~ colours green and orange (okay I got this the week before tee hee)
Kiribako box (a box usually used in Japan to hold special and precious items for families) in small which is extra special as we are getting married and the first thing we can put inside is our invitation - it also came with a GIANT storage bag (the black tote in the terrible blurry pic) which I'm sure will come in handy!
Rocks - y'know, the cool rocks JWA has been spruking on his Insta XD which are handmade, all different and a part of the Loewe Foundation program
Fish-kun as I have come to call him  again in my ~signature~ colours - and he's a legit fishing lure! I love this line, it's so creative.

I swear, Jonathan stares in my window and makes exactly what I will buy...I'm spoilt but grateful


----------



## bellebellebelle19

piecesofalice said:


> My partner @spurious went up to Tokyo last weekend and stopped by the Casa in Omotesando - I asked her to grab the fish keyring but I/we were spoilt!
> 
> From left - small rugby Puzzle in my ~signature~ colours green and orange (okay I got this the week before tee hee)
> Kiribako box (a box usually used in Japan to hold special and precious items for families) in small which is extra special as we are getting married and the first thing we can put inside is our invitation - it also came with a GIANT storage bag (the black tote in the terrible blurry pic) which I'm sure will come in handy!
> Rocks - y'know, the cool rocks JWA has been spruking on his Insta XD which are handmade, all different and a part of the Loewe Foundation program
> Fish-kun as I have come to call him  again in my ~signature~ colours - and he's a legit fishing lure! I love this line, it's so creative.
> 
> I swear, Jonathan stares in my window and makes exactly what I will buy...I'm spoilt but grateful


Congratulations on your engagement!! I love your buys! And I agree; I just love JWA's creativity and designs. That fish is too cute/cool!


----------



## heartfelt

natalia0128 said:


> Which one is your favorite ?



The puzzle for sure!


----------



## natalia0128

heartfelt said:


> The puzzle for sure!


 
I am getting Loewe bag and not sure which icon Loewe bag should I get. 
I saw puzzle bag  before somehow it remind the Givenchy pandora box


----------



## Puuna

natalia0128 said:


> I am getting Loewe bag and not sure which icon Loewe bag should I get.
> I saw puzzle bag  before somehow it remind the Givenchy pandora box



Love the puzzle. I have 2 mediums but am now contemplating a small.


----------



## heartfelt

natalia0128 said:


> I am getting Loewe bag and not sure which icon Loewe bag should I get.
> I saw puzzle bag  before somehow it remind the Givenchy pandora box



Can you try it on in store? It's very different from the Pandora, imo.


----------



## phoebe_chen

Hi guys, I need your opinion. I was able to find this gem in black, medium size, at a bargain. The seller had the bag for four years and you could tell it from the pictures as it is very slouchy. Would you say that this bag nearly lose its shape/structure? (especially for those who own the smooth leather puzzle for some years, would you say that this is how the leather would normally age?) 

I've been wanting a puzzle bag and am so curious about Loewe leather though, so I was thinking of getting something preloved from the brand just to test the water. Any comments are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

heartfelt said:


> Can you try it on in store? It's very different from the Pandora, imo.


now it is a tough choice between these two iconic bags


----------



## piecesofalice

phoebe_chen said:


> Hi guys, I need your opinion. I was able to find this gem in black, medium size, at a bargain. The seller had the bag for four years and you could tell it from the pictures as it is very slouchy. Would you say that this bag nearly lose its shape/structure? (especially for those who own the smooth leather puzzle for some years, would you say that this is how the leather would normally age?)
> 
> I've been wanting a puzzle bag and am so curious about Loewe leather though, so I was thinking of getting something preloved from the brand just to test the water. Any comments are appreciated, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4481748
> View attachment 4481749
> View attachment 4481750
> View attachment 4481751


If the seller was using is a lot, for sure. I have some that are slouchy and lovely. Congrats on your bargain!!


----------



## piecesofalice

natalia0128 said:


> now it is a tough choice between these two iconic bags


My horrible opinion (lol):

I say Puzzle, because its very handy, dressy and dresses down. I ADORE my Hammock but I over-stuff it to the point of back ache which is a GREAT thing in general, but...XD 

That said - the Hammock is also very versatile, but a bit more grown up in terms of how it looks (when not over-stuffed)?

So helpful I am sorry XD


----------



## phoebe_chen

piecesofalice said:


> If the seller was using is a lot, for sure. I have some that are slouchy and lovely. Congrats on your bargain!!



Ah, thanks a lot for confirming @piecesofalice !!  Probably using the bag with a bag organizer will help retain its boxy shape? I love the slouchy look though, especially on the medium size  And seeing the leather had already been worked out through years, the puzzle bag is truly a work of art!


----------



## heartfelt

natalia0128 said:


> now it is a tough choice between these two iconic bags



Both excellent choices! I love the hammock too, but the handles are pretty short -- you can only wear it in the crook of your arm if your not wearing a jacket and/or you have pretty slim forearms. That's the only thing I don't love about the hammock. Both bags are very versatile though. I love how they can both change shapes depending on how you wear it.


----------



## natalia0128

heartfelt said:


> Both excellent choices! I love the hammock too, but the handles are pretty short -- you can only wear it in the crook of your arm if your not wearing a jacket and/or you have pretty slim forearms. That's the only thing I don't love about the hammock. Both bags are very versatile though. I love how they can both change shapes depending on how you wear it.


do you think Hammock can hold a lot stuff compare with Puzzle?


----------



## heartfelt

natalia0128 said:


> do you think Hammock can hold a lot stuff compare with Puzzle?



Yes, the small hammock holds considerably more than the small puzzle.


----------



## krawford

So happy to get this


----------



## jinteresting1

piecesofalice said:


> My partner @spurious went up to Tokyo last weekend and stopped by the Casa in Omotesando - I asked her to grab the fish keyring but I/we were spoilt!
> 
> From left - small rugby Puzzle in my ~signature~ colours green and orange (okay I got this the week before tee hee)
> Kiribako box (a box usually used in Japan to hold special and precious items for families) in small which is extra special as we are getting married and the first thing we can put inside is our invitation - it also came with a GIANT storage bag (the black tote in the terrible blurry pic) which I'm sure will come in handy!
> Rocks - y'know, the cool rocks JWA has been spruking on his Insta XD which are handmade, all different and a part of the Loewe Foundation program
> Fish-kun as I have come to call him  again in my ~signature~ colours - and he's a legit fishing lure! I love this line, it's so creative.
> 
> I swear, Jonathan stares in my window and makes exactly what I will buy...I'm spoilt but grateful


The fish keyring and leather-wrapped stone were on my wishlist too! Where do you plan to keep the stone?


----------



## nvie

krawford said:


> View attachment 4486080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to get this


Best basket ever, so lightweight and chic looking.


----------



## piecesofalice

jinteresting1 said:


> The fish keyring and leather-wrapped stone were on my wishlist too! Where do you plan to keep the stone?


We're in the annoying process of moving our house around/making it perfect/nesting/etc, so right now they're on top of our display case where all special things go, and will probably stay there or move to the kitchen bench. They're so lovely.

And Fish-kun the keyring has gotten me a lot of compliments (especially from kids!) XD


----------



## DB8

Third Loewe purchase in 3 months - small Hammock in navy


----------



## creamyscreamy

Does anyone know how much the medium puzzle bag costs in Spain?  Can’t seem to find the prices anywhere. The website converts to local currency, but I would like to know how much it will cost in boutiques in Spain.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

creamyscreamy said:


> Does anyone know how much the medium puzzle bag costs in Spain?  Can’t seem to find the prices anywhere. The website converts to local currency, but I would like to know how much it will cost in boutiques in Spain.


I think it should cost the same in boutiques that the website says!


----------



## creamyscreamy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think it should cost the same in boutiques that the website says!


 The official website converts to local currency where I am and I think forex rate is bloated. It doesn’t display price in Euros.


----------



## Amhara

Hi! The price in Spain is 2100€


----------



## bellebellebelle19

creamyscreamy said:


> The official website converts to local currency where I am and I think forex rate is bloated. It doesn’t display price in Euros.


You should be able to change to the Spanish website and see the price in Euros, by changing the shipping location to Spain:

But it looks like someone answered your question above!


----------



## creamyscreamy

Amhara said:


> Hi! The price in Spain is 2100€


Thank you!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

creamyscreamy said:


> Thank you!!


You're welcome!


----------



## midniteluna

soysheep said:


> Helllllo! How is everyone? This season sale is just hitting me left right and centre! #sobroque
> 
> Did you guys get anything from sale? I’ve just added 2 beautiful puzzles to my collection , now I just need to find a large one xD!



Your collection is gorgeous! Are they small and mini? How much did you pay for them?


----------



## midniteluna

Hello everyone! I am glad I found this thread. I've been thinking about getting a Loewe Puzzle but I have a dilemma. I am torn between getting the small or the medium. Can the small be carried in various ways as the medium? If you have a small and medium, can you share your experience? Also, when is Loewe usually doing sales? 
Appreciate any input I can get from you guys


----------



## Angelalaaa

Small Gate owners, any thoughts as to the wear and tear? Saw some pics online with the flap stretched, probably due to weight and the softness of the leather. Wondering if this is a common issue or just because that owner overstuffed their bag..https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Used-Lo...887865?hash=item3b35469239:g:0EwAAOSw3A9dK1uc
TIA!


----------



## lightspeed

Does the tan puzzle come with gold hardware too? I've heard people talk about it but I've only seen the caramel colour with GHW. I loooove the puzzle bag in the classic tan colour but GHW is a must for me!


----------



## piecesofalice

midniteluna said:


> Hello everyone! I am glad I found this thread. I've been thinking about getting a Loewe Puzzle but I have a dilemma. I am torn between getting the small or the medium. Can the small be carried in various ways as the medium? If you have a small and medium, can you share your experience? Also, when is Loewe usually doing sales?
> Appreciate any input I can get from you guys


Welcome!! #LoeweGang XD

The medium and small are basically the same, bar size. I wear all of mine both crossbody and just holding the handle, but the smalls are usually the bags I use for concerts etc.


----------



## Puuna

All of the small Loewe Puzzles are going for $1,800 USD at Ssense.com. Their sale is over so not sure if this is a pricing error or they're getting rid of the small Puzzle due to design change? Read/Saw somewhere that there would be a Puzzle in between the small and medium. Has anyone heard of this? Thanks.


----------



## hedgwin99

Puuna said:


> All of the small Loewe Puzzles are going for $1,800 USD at Ssense.com. Their sale is over so not sure if this is a pricing error or they're getting rid of the small Puzzle due to design change? Read/Saw somewhere that there would be a Puzzle in between the small and medium. Has anyone heard of this? Thanks.


Yeah I noticed.... I just recently brought a puzzle bag from Ssense.com. Even though it was brought as part of sale.. it’s still pricier than the current listing price of $1800 for small puzzle bag. Therefore I’m debating to return it and repurchase ones mark at$1800


----------



## Puuna

hedgwin99 said:


> Yeah I noticed.... I just recently brought a puzzle bag from Ssense.com. Even though it was brought as part of sale.. it’s still pricier than the current listing price of $1800 for small puzzle bag. Therefore I’m debating to return it and repurchase ones mark at$1800



I would ask about a price adjustment especially since you just bought it.


----------



## hedgwin99

Puuna said:


> I would ask about a price adjustment especially since you just bought it.


I just called Ssense. They said the $1800 for small puzzle bag might not be correct. Even it is they will not price match because the product is different (different color)

I do tend to think that Ssense might made a mistake on the price of small puzzle bag. Loewe boutiques are definitely not selling at $1800


----------



## midniteluna

piecesofalice said:


> Welcome!! #LoeweGang XD
> 
> The medium and small are basically the same, bar size. I wear all of mine both crossbody and just holding the handle, but the smalls are usually the bags I use for concerts etc.



Thanks for sharing! I like the way a medium may hang on me because I'm on the bigger side but hate to think that it might end up being a little on the heavy side to which I considered the small. I have not exactly tried both in person so may need to really try it in person to judge.


----------



## midniteluna

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I DM'ed it to you! If anyone else wants it, don't hesitate to DM!



Hi, do you happen to know if she is still working there?I'd love to drop her an email. Thank you so much!


----------



## piecesofalice

midniteluna said:


> Thanks for sharing! I like the way a medium may hang on me because I'm on the bigger side but hate to think that it might end up being a little on the heavy side to which I considered the small. I have not exactly tried both in person so may need to really try it in person to judge.


I wore my small all weekend crammed to the gills, and usually use my Medium for work/around town and I don't find them heavy. The strap is well designed for holding the weight, I feel? I'm perpetually filling my bags with "I *might* need this..." items, so the Puzzle has been a blessing as it is rather light overall. It's def not a Birkin or Kelly weight!


----------



## midniteluna

piecesofalice said:


> I wore my small all weekend crammed to the gills, and usually use my Medium for work/around town and I don't find them heavy. The strap is well designed for holding the weight, I feel? I'm perpetually filling my bags with "I *might* need this..." items, so the Puzzle has been a blessing as it is rather light overall. It's def not a Birkin or Kelly weight!



It is very convincing to me now! Like I shouldn't bother thinking about small and just go with the big! Haha...but I am also torn between getting the calf or pebbled leather...and gold or silver hardware...color too! Like I was pretty sure I wanted tan color but I saw a raspberry color in pebbled leather...at least I got the sizing sure for now! LOL


----------



## bellebellebelle19

midniteluna said:


> Hi, do you happen to know if she is still working there?I'd love to drop her an email. Thank you so much!


Sadly I don't know, but you can email or call the store! They're very helpful.


----------



## LVtingting

CookieAmy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not sure if this is the right place to pose this question.
> 
> I'm interested in the Loewe Puzzle Bag, small size. But thing is, there's no local Loewe store where I live so I'm gonna have to order it online.
> 
> I'm comparing the description on Loewe's website (https://www.loewe.com/int/en/women/...-bag/322.30.S21-2530.html?from=otherMaterials ) versus the Nordstrom website (https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/loewe-puzzle-small-shoulder-bag/4948561?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Women/Handbags&color=scarlet)
> 
> 
> My question is regarding the internal slip compartment. On the Loewe website, it states that there is ONE internal slip compartment. However, on the Nordstrom website, it states that there are TWO internal wall pockets. Can anybody you who's seen the small puzzle bag in-store recently please confirm which one is correct? Does the current small puzzle bag have one or two internal slip pocket?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Really good question! I have the small puzzle that I purchased last year from Neiman that has two(2) internal slip pockets. Just like the Nordstrom picture from your links. The Loewe website clearly stated it has only one, I’m thinking maybe it is a newer version?! You can call The Loewe store maybe they can help you clarify... I’m truly enjoying the puzzle and it fits a lot more than you think for that reason I don’t think even one less pocket will stop me from buying it again. Good luck in your decision... Let us know


----------



## cph706

I love the look of the basket bag but am unsure because it’s so open...any feedback about this bag?


----------



## midniteluna

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Sadly I don't know, but you can email or call the store! They're very helpful.



I found a couple of websites selling the model I was after and exchanged emails. Hopefully there's good news for me as I await for response! I've decided that I want a medium because  of the metal feet and the thicker width strap with D ring. The slouch on a medium looks better than a small too. Plus, Im sure I can fit all my things in a medium. Ooppss...Im getting a little too excited and sharing more than you'd probably want to hear XD


----------



## piecesofalice

I'm kind of loving the Puzzle Trainers Bag??? I've been searching for a backpack for a long time now (the Goya is too structured for overnight trips) so...

https://www.loewe.com/jap/en/new-in/puzzle-trainers-backpack/335.80.Z54-1329.html?cgid=new_in

That black and green colourway  That grey...that....all of them LMAO


----------



## bellebellebelle19

midniteluna said:


> I found a couple of websites selling the model I was after and exchanged emails. Hopefully there's good news for me as I await for response! I've decided that I want a medium because  of the metal feet and the thicker width strap with D ring. The slouch on a medium looks better than a small too. Plus, Im sure I can fit all my things in a medium. Ooppss...Im getting a little too excited and sharing more than you'd probably want to hear XD


No worries! We all love talking about and looking at bags here!! Can't wait to hear when you decide on one 


piecesofalice said:


> I'm kind of loving the Puzzle Trainers Bag??? I've been searching for a backpack for a long time now (the Goya is too structured for overnight trips) so...
> 
> https://www.loewe.com/jap/en/new-in/puzzle-trainers-backpack/335.80.Z54-1329.html?cgid=new_in
> 
> That black and green colourway  That grey...that....all of them LMAO


It's a super cool design!!


----------



## midniteluna

bellebellebelle19 said:


> No worries! We all love talking about and looking at bags here!! Can't wait to hear when you decide on one
> 
> It's a super cool design!!



I decided on a medium! Got lucky and purchased one on sale. It is on the way to me, can't wait to unbox it! I actually saw it in person when on holiday in Barney's NY but didn't get it. Couldn't stop thinking about it ever since and kicked myself for not getting it because it was such a good deal! Trolled the webpages and am so happy to have found it and on discount too! I'll share more when I get it...super super excited!


----------



## Tltxx

Hi everyone! Just wondering if anyone has the puzzle bag in sand/mink? Thinking about purchasing  one but worried about stains and transfers.


----------



## labb8

Hi I was wondering if anyone knows which bag this is and if it's still available to purchase. 8 can't seem to find any information on it. Many thanks.


----------



## cilucia

labb8 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone knows which bag this is and if it's still available to purchase. 8 can't seem to find any information on it. Many thanks.


I’m not sure if it’s this size with just different amount of stuff inside?
https://www.matchesfashion.com/products/Loewe-Faces-print-canvas-messenger-bag-1244902


----------



## labb8

cilucia said:


> I’m not sure if it’s this size with just different amount of stuff inside?
> https://www.matchesfashion.com/products/Loewe-Faces-print-canvas-messenger-bag-1244902


Thank you!!!


----------



## midniteluna

Hi all, can anyone share from which season is this bag? And where can I find the date code? The color is so gorgeous I couldn’t resist purchase!


----------



## piecesofalice

midniteluna said:


> Hi all, can anyone share from which season is this bag? And where can I find the date code? The color is so gorgeous I couldn’t resist purchase!


It's from the collection between Paula's and FW19, so the tail end of SS19? It's called the Spray series, there's a elephant friend and some other SGLs.


----------



## midniteluna

piecesofalice said:


> It's from the collection between Paula's and FW19, so the tail end of SS19? It's called the Spray series, there's a elephant friend and some other SGLs.



Thanks for letting me know! I saw the hammock in this colorway too! I just got my Puzzle and am so in love with it! The color is simply breathtaking! But am wondering if the date code is no longer available in the newer models? I couldn’t find it anywhere in the bag and got a little worried since I’ve read about a date code in other Loewe bags...


----------



## piecesofalice

midniteluna said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I saw the hammock in this colorway too! I just got my Puzzle and am so in love with it! The color is simply breathtaking! But am wondering if the date code is no longer available in the newer models? I couldn’t find it anywhere in the bag and got a little worried since I’ve read about a date code in other Loewe bags...


Isn't it gorgeous?? They had me at orange so XD

My SA says they're moving to normal serial numbers now to deter counterfeiting? Not sure which of my Puzzles was last with a date code, maybe early this year?  Other bags don't have serial numbers, only the Puzzle but I suspect the Hammock will start having them soon enough. I can ask next when I'm in store and share if you'd like!


----------



## midniteluna

piecesofalice said:


> Isn't it gorgeous?? They had me at orange so XD
> 
> My SA says they're moving to normal serial numbers now to deter counterfeiting? Not sure which of my Puzzles was last with a date code, maybe early this year?  Other bags don't have serial numbers, only the Puzzle but I suspect the Hammock will start having them soon enough. I can ask next when I'm in store and share if you'd like!



It’s so gorgeous! I have a thing for orange color too! *high five*

Meaning they no longer have a leather tab inside the bag? There’s no indication of any sort inside the bag though...so am a bit confused. Ohh you will do that for me? I will truly appreciate any info you are able to share with me  I will share mod shot when I carry the gorgeous puzzle


----------



## bella89

The small straw tote is perfect for cruising.  I’m so happy I stalked Nordstrom’s website to score it.


----------



## pureplatinum

Joining with my recently bought Loewe puzzle medium in light caramel. Very versatile. I wear it mostly as a backpack and crossbody.


----------



## commonvert

pureplatinum said:


> Joining with my recently bought Loewe puzzle medium in light caramel. Very versatile. I wear it mostly as a backpack and crossbody.


Can you do a review of the grained leather versus smooth leather?  Do you find the zipper functional on the medium?  How much can you fit without it losing it's shape?

Sorry! Lots of questions because I'm about to pull the trigger on the exact same puzzle and I'm not sure what leather or size.


----------



## boudoir

Hi! I’m getting more and more interested in the Puzzle, and might get this in September. Of course I’m wondering about the size: small vs medium.
Does anyone have pics of them wearing their Puzzle? Pros and Cons?
I really live the look of the medium, but knowing myself I’ll stuff it until it’s super heavy...
The small is beautiful but what if I want to take a book or... 
Can we discuss?


----------



## cph706

bella89 said:


> The small straw tote is perfect for cruising.  I’m so happy I stalked Nordstrom’s website to score it.
> 
> View attachment 4501211


Love this! Do you have any issues with stuff inside being too exposed since there’s no fasteners?


----------



## bella89

cph706 said:


> Love this! Do you have any issues with stuff inside being too exposed since there’s no fasteners?



I was on a cruise ship so I wasn't as worried; I didn't carry it off the ship for excursions for that reason.  It wasn't too bad, though, because it's only handheld so someone would have to be pretty obvious if they were trying to reach their hand inside since they would have to bend down.  I didn't carry a lot so most of my stuff was at the bottom and you'd have to be on top of it to see what I had in there.  The small tote surprisingly has a good amount of depth.  I also put everything under my iPad mini to cover it as well.  I would not carry this for sightseeing in an area I don't know, but I would be comfortable using it as a purse at places I'm familiar with.  I would still recommend being cautious, however, because it is very open.


----------



## cph706

bella89 said:


> I was on a cruise ship so I wasn't as worried; I didn't carry it off the ship for excursions for that reason.  It wasn't too bad, though, because it's only handheld so someone would have to be pretty obvious if they were trying to reach their hand inside since they would have to bend down.  I didn't carry a lot so most of my stuff was at the bottom and you'd have to be on top of it to see what I had in there.  The small tote surprisingly has a good amount of depth.  I also put everything under my iPad mini to cover it as well.  I would not carry this for sightseeing in an area I don't know, but I would be comfortable using it as a purse at places I'm familiar with.  I would still recommend being cautious, however, because it is very open.




Thank you! I’m anxiously awaiting my medium sized basket...


----------



## Bluebellbun

cph706 said:


> Love this! Do you have any issues with stuff inside being too exposed since there’s no fasteners?



I have the medium basket and use the dust bag inside mine for my valuables xxx


----------



## kvamkvam

Hi. Would you guys be happy with glue in the holes on the puzzle bag? Thanks


----------



## LVtingting

kvamkvam said:


> Hi. Would you guys be happy with glue in the holes on the puzzle bag?
> Depends if this is a resale bag or new bag?!


----------



## piecesofalice

kvamkvam said:


> Hi. Would you guys be happy with glue in the holes on the puzzle bag? Thanks


If it were resale, sure - they often do it due to the nature of the holes and how they split. Depends on how its affected the bag, though.


----------



## kvamkvam

piecesofalice said:


> If it were resale, sure - they often do it due to the nature of the holes and how they split. Depends on how its affected the bag, though.



Thanks for the reply. I love everything else about the bag. So I might have to just get over it


----------



## DoggieBags

Postal Madrid Small Bag. I’m not too familiar with the current bag line up for Loewe but I was told that the Postal bag series with city postcard motif scenes hit the stores a few days ago. These calfskin bags come with adjustable straps and can be worn cross body. Hidden magnetic clasp. Surprisingly roomy inside for a mini. Holds my compact wallet, phone, keys, sunglasses, pack of tissues and lip balm


----------



## piecesofalice

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4513302
> View attachment 4513301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postal Madrid Small Bag. I’m not too familiar with the current bag line up for Loewe but I was told that the Postal bag series with city postcard motif scenes hit the stores a few days ago. These calfskin bags come with adjustable straps and can be worn cross body. Hidden magnetic clasp. Surprisingly roomy inside for a mini. Holds my compact wallet, phone, keys, sunglasses, pack of tissues and lip balm


Postal Bag high five! I have the mint small and wine in regular; love them. If i lived in one of the cities I may have caved!! Yours is gorgeous


----------



## Addicted to bags

piecesofalice said:


> Postal Bag high five! I have the mint small and wine in regular; love them. If i lived in one of the cities I may have caved!! Yours is gorgeous


Any chance of a mod shot of the Postal bag? Pretty please? And can it be worn casual or is it more dressy? I'm really fascinated by this new design.


----------



## piecesofalice

Addicted to bags said:


> Any chance of a mod shot of the Postal bag?


I won't scare you with a mod shot as I'm in my nightie (typhoon is coming today so PJs day it is!) XD but here's the small with hand for scale (my wine regular size is coming from Tokyo as it wasn't available in Osaka), and how it closes. Enjoy the cicadas and satisfying "SNAP" XD


----------



## Addicted to bags

piecesofalice said:


> I won't scare you with a mod shot as I'm in my nightie (typhoon is coming today so PJs day it is!) XD but here's the small with hand for scale (my wine regular size is coming from Tokyo as it wasn't available in Osaka), and how it closes. Enjoy the cicadas and satisfying "SNAP" XD



Thank you piecesofalice. Do you think this can be worn casual? I really think I want this bag but I'm a super casual gal and am afraid this is more dressy. Good luck with the typhoon!!


----------



## piecesofalice

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you piecesofalice. Do you think this can be worn casual? I really think I want this bag but I'm a super casual gal and am afraid this is more dressy. Good luck with the typhoon!!


I'm pretty casual too, so I 10000% believe it can be worn anyway you like tbh  - I've only worn it twice, with a sun dress, and skirt/t-shirt and sneakers, and I thought it was really cute and subtle! It's def in my rotation for good now. #CasualLoeweGang XD


----------



## antsyalexa

hello! im new to this forum. i have a question regarding loewe bags. I've been eyeing a puzzle bag for ages and I stumbled upon this lady who sells factory seconds Loewe puzzle bag. The pictures seem legit and good. Just wondering if they are fakes? Anyone knows anything? Thanks!


----------



## piecesofalice

antsyalexa said:


> hello! im new to this forum. i have a question regarding loewe bags. I've been eyeing a puzzle bag for ages and I stumbled upon this lady who sells factory seconds Loewe puzzle bag. The pictures seem legit and good. Just wondering if they are fakes? Anyone knows anything? Thanks!


They are 10000000% fakes. Loewe doesn't do factory seconds, they, like Hermes, keeps their "second grade" bags within the company.


----------



## antsyalexa

piecesofalice said:


> They are 10000000% fakes. Loewe doesn't do factory seconds, they, like Hermes, keeps their "second grade" bags within the company.


thats what i thought! especially since they are being sold for $800! but they insist its not a fake but something that didnt pass their QC


----------



## JuneHawk

boudoir said:


> Hi! I’m getting more and more interested in the Puzzle, and might get this in September. Of course I’m wondering about the size: small vs medium.
> Does anyone have pics of them wearing their Puzzle? Pros and Cons?
> I really live the look of the medium, but knowing myself I’ll stuff it until it’s super heavy...
> The small is beautiful but what if I want to take a book or...
> Can we discuss?


IMO, the small is too small, and that is coming from a person who does not like big bags. It's even more difficult to use and things in and out because of how the zipper opens. The medium is I good compromise because the large is enormous.


----------



## piecesofalice

antsyalexa said:


> thats what i thought! especially since they are being sold for $800! but they insist its not a fake but something that didnt pass their QC


I'd be wary, but they're def fakes. I believe they keep them in house as examples for QC, if my SA's training is correct.


----------



## JuneHawk

creamyscreamy said:


> Does anyone know how much the medium puzzle bag costs in Spain?  Can’t seem to find the prices anywhere. The website converts to local currency, but I would like to know how much it will cost in boutiques in Spain.


I bought a medium one in October for 1900 Euros, but some leathers and finishes cost more.


----------



## antsyalexa

piecesofalice said:


> I'd be wary, but they're def fakes. I believe they keep them in house as examples for QC, if my SA's training is correct.


This is the serial number they provided. I thought all puzzle bag serial number comes in a leather tag?


----------



## moranie

I found this bag at Nordstrom rack for $899. Is this a good deal? I’m worried it may not be authentic because there were no authenticity cards. There is a serial number stamped inside. Any thoughts?


----------



## lxrac

moranie said:


> View attachment 4518090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this bag at Nordstrom rack for $899. Is this a good deal? I’m worried it may not be authentic because there were no authenticity cards. There is a serial number stamped inside. Any thoughts?




Hi Moranie, I am going to be positive here and lean on the authentic side.  First, it's from Nordstrom- theyre not going to gamble their high end persona for some small bag that may ruin their reputation. It's possible that this bag may be from an old collection and have no cards and boxes, that's ok. That's how they justify the lower price tag.  I bought my puzzle bag at a Neimans store and the sales associate mentioned to me that department stores may sell them for cheaper because of competition. So go enjoy your bag!


----------



## lxrac

JuneHawk said:


> IMO, the small is too small, and that is coming from a person who does not like big bags. It's even more difficult to use and things in and out because of how the zipper opens. The medium is I good compromise because the large is enormous.



I agree with JuneHawk, the small was too miniscule for my lifestyle too. I am a guy and I was set on getting a small sized one until I went to the store and ended up with a medium. The medium is perfect size, it's small yet able to carry a more. Only buy a small puzzle bag if you have a medium one already. The medium is enough for everyone's daily necessities.


----------



## iqaganda

Hello there! I just recently got a medium puzzle bag and want to ask if I can store my puzzle bag flat? I can see some videos where they are flattening their puzzle bags but is it possible to store it flat to reduce space? Or will it affect the bag’s shape in the long run?


----------



## lxrac

Please don't. I almost had a coronary when I read your post. The puzzle bag is too pretty and pristine to be flattened. I always put bubble wrap on my medium one and after a year it still looks brand spanking, sexy new!


----------



## iqaganda

lxrac said:


> Please don't. I almost had a coronary when I read your post. The puzzle bag is too pretty and pristine to be flattened. I always put bubble wrap on my medium one and after a year it still looks brand spanking, sexy new!



Thank you! I know but recently the closet where I usually put my purses are full to the brim and I am having problems how to keep them all there. I don’t want to overflow to another cupboard or else my dh will say that I am adding too much to my collection..


----------



## frostedfashown

can someone authenticate this? i found it in a thrift shop, unsure if i should get it


----------



## Xtaleyes

alla.miss said:


> View attachment 4459347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all, does anyone know if 2019 bags no longer have serial code on the leather tag, rather imprinted in the bag “body”?


Hi just wanted to know if you found out if 2019 puzzles dont have serial tags anymore? I came across a similar case and seller says the bag is a new model. Can anyone help please


----------



## piecesofalice

Xtaleyes said:


> View attachment 4519411
> 
> Hi just wanted to know if you found out if 2019 puzzles dont have serial tags anymore? I came across a similar case and seller says the bag is a new model. Can anyone help please


I have only bought smalls recently (I'm trying to widen my collection, also the colours haven't taken my fancy) but my small has no serial number (as normal) and I haven't any larges/luggage (as I work in the air industry and know it will be "lost" [aka stolen]) - I can check on Saturday as I have to pick up some items for my wedding and my SA will be in store and she's a senior trainer.  Considering how easy the serial numbers could be ripped out, I wouldn't be surprised if they moved to leather-printed in the mediums-larges-luggage.


----------



## Xtaleyes

piecesofalice said:


> I have only bought smalls recently (I'm trying to widen my collection, also the colours haven't taken my fancy) but my small has no serial number (as normal) and I haven't any larges/luggage (as I work in the air industry and know it will be "lost" [aka stolen]) - I can check on Saturday as I have to pick up some items for my wedding and my SA will be in store and she's a senior trainer.  Considering how easy the serial numbers could be ripped out, I wouldn't be surprised if they moved to leather-printed in the mediums-larges-luggage.


That would be great, thank you and congratulations on your upcoming wedding ☺️ Been trying to check online but so far i haven't seen a similar model with the stamped serial. Will standby for your update ☺️


----------



## alla.miss

I am glad to see that the thread is moving as well as my question. Unfortunately I haven't found out about the code tag, so will be following what other TPFers say.
By the way I've seen that flamencos don't have a separate code tag as well, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## piecesofalice

alla.miss said:


> I am glad to see that the thread is moving as well as my question. Unfortunately I haven't found out about the code tag, so will be following what other TPFers say.
> By the way I've seen that flamencos don't have a separate code tag as well, please correct me if I'm wrong.


Only Puzzles have serial numbers, other bags have the authenticity cards and QC papers. Anything pre-Jonathan Anderson was a mix of being made in Spain and China, so if you get a resale Amazona or Midnight etc and it doesn't say "Made in Spain" then it's made in China. Loewe went through a rough patch through the 1990s and early 2000s,  but I still love some of my China-made bags!


----------



## Zandkoekje

Just wanted to share my Samorga bag organizer for my medium puzzle. 

I was prepared to wait three weeks for it until I found out Samorga is Korean and since I live there, I ordered it from their Korean site and got it in a few days. 

It’s my first organizer ever and I like it!


----------



## Tltxx

Been obsessed with this beauty all summer


----------



## lxrac

Tltxx said:


> Been obsessed with this beauty all summer



Cute!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Zandkoekje said:


> Just wanted to share my Samorga bag organizer for my medium puzzle.
> 
> I was prepared to wait three weeks for it until I found out Samorga is Korean and since I live there, I ordered it from their Korean site and got it in a few days.
> 
> It’s my first organizer ever and I like it!


I have a couple of Samorgas as well. They're great for keeping bags in shape when not in use, too. I wonder if the small Puzzle is too small for a Samorga? 

And as always  Why Loewe, why haven't you made a small Puzzle in Varsity Blue all shiny leather yet?!


----------



## Zandkoekje

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I have a couple of Samorgas as well. They're great for keeping bags in shape when not in use, too. I wonder if the small Puzzle is too small for a Samorga?
> 
> And as always  Why Loewe, why haven't you made a small Puzzle in Varsity Blue all shiny leather yet?!



They did have one for the small. 

The small is so nice. I initially bought that, liked how it was more structured, but that opening...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Zandkoekje said:


> They did have one for the small.
> 
> The small is so nice. I initially bought that, liked how it was more structured, but that opening...


Thank you! I just checked the Samorga site. I wonder how the organiser would fit in a small Puzzle, if the pockets are so tiny you can't really fit anything in them, like a phone or a medium wallet, like the Chanel XL flap cardholder? I guess I could custom order to adjust the pockets, like I did with some of the others I ordered.

Is the small Puzzle opening really that bad?!


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you! I just checked the Samorga site. I wonder how the organiser would fit in a small Puzzle, if the pockets are so tiny you can't really fit anything in them, like a phone or a medium wallet, like the Chanel XL flap cardholder? I guess I could custom order to adjust the pockets, like I did with some of the others I ordered.
> 
> Is the small Puzzle opening really that bad?!


I don't find the small Puzzle opening that bad SGCW! Maybe it depends on your hand size and also the size of your wallet and other items? The bigger being harder to pull out? I've downsized my wallet to a MP and an Hermes credit carder holder and a coin purse. Hi by the way


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> I don't find the small Puzzle opening that bad SGCW! Maybe it depends on your hand size and also the size of your wallet and other items? The bigger being harder to pull out? I've downsized my wallet to a MP and an Hermes credit carder holder and a coin purse.


Thank you, dear Atb. I prefer smaller wallets so I'm sure it'll fit fine. I'd only use it when I don't need to carry a lot with me. 

But I just watched a comparison video between the new small Puzzles and the earlier version with feet, better shoulder strap etc and I just can't understand why Loewe would change it. Especially now that they have the mini Puzzle as well, which works well without these details as it's tiny. I think you have the original version small Puzzles?


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, dear Atb. I prefer smaller wallets so I'm sure it'll fit fine. I'd only use it when I don't need to carry a lot with me.
> 
> But I just watched a comparison video between the new small Puzzles and the earlier version with feet, better shoulder strap etc and I just can't understand why Loewe would change it. Especially now that they have the mini Puzzle as well, which works well without these details as it's tiny. I think you have the original version small Puzzles?



I also don't understand why they didn't keep the wider strap and feet on the bottom for their small size. I have 2 small Puzzles with the wide strap and one small with the regular strap. I personally prefer the wider strap (because the thin strap keeps slipping off my shoulder) and like you,  I don't understand why they ditched it especially since prices are creeping up


----------



## serenityneow

All, I'm considering a medium Puzzle in black, but in researching the bag, the tan and stone blue colors seem to always pop up, while the black rarely does.  Do you think the beautiful design is lost, or significantly less evident, in black?  I've seen a few photos where the bag looks really striking in black, but its very hard to tell how it would be in real life.  I have an olive wool coat and was thinking that the black would look awesome with it in the fall and winter, but is this a bag that just looks better in lighter colors?  I get that some bags do and, if that's the case for the Puzzle, c'est la vie.  Honest opinions please.


----------



## Zandkoekje

serenityneow said:


> All, I'm considering a medium Puzzle in black, but in researching the bag, the tan and stone blue colors seem to always pop up, while the black rarely does.  Do you think the beautiful design is lost, or significantly less evident, in black?  I've seen a few photos where the bag looks really striking in black, but its very hard to tell how it would be in real life.  I have an olive wool coat and was thinking that the black would look awesome with it in the fall and winter, but is this a bag that just looks better in lighter colors?  I get that some bags do and, if that's the case for the Puzzle, c'est la vie.  Honest opinions please.



Lizzy Hadfield used to carry a black puzzle and she admitted that other colors would do the design more justice. But another Instagrammer has a small dark blue one, like deep indigo, and it’s gorgeous and really shows off the design.


----------



## Zandkoekje

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you! I just checked the Samorga site. I wonder how the organiser would fit in a small Puzzle, if the pockets are so tiny you can't really fit anything in them, like a phone or a medium wallet, like the Chanel XL flap cardholder? I guess I could custom order to adjust the pockets, like I did with some of the others I ordered.
> 
> Is the small Puzzle opening really that bad?!



I imagine the small pockets are great for storing bits and bobs so that the big items could go in the middle. At least that how I intend to use mine so I don’t have to dig for the small stuff anymore. I think it would be nice in a small, as it’s still a very roomy bag. 

Will you get one? I also regret that they changed the design of the small one. It was so perfect with feet and the wide strap. 

I think the opening is basically personal preference. I personally don’t like bags where you have to peer in to see what’s inside and I also wear big rings and bracelets that I don’t want scratched up by the zipper.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Zandkoekje said:


> I imagine the small pockets are great for storing bits and bobs so that the big items could go in the middle. At least that how I intend to use mine so I don’t have to dig for the small stuff anymore. I think it would be nice in a small, as it’s still a very roomy bag.
> 
> Will you get one? I also regret that they changed the design of the small one. It was so perfect with feet and the wide strap.
> 
> I think the opening is basically personal preference. I personally don’t like bags where you have to peer in to see what’s inside and I also wear big rings and bracelets that I don’t want scratched up by the zipper.


I don't know. I was going to buy a red but changed my mind. I'd love one in Varsity Blue but Loewe doesn't seem to ever make them in small. Only in mini:


----------



## Zandkoekje

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I don't know. I was going to buy a red but changed my mind. I'd love one in Varsity Blue but Loewe doesn't seem to ever make them in small. Only in mini:
> View attachment 4524406



Blue is such a good color. It’s my neutral color. 

Is this darker than Loewe’s stone blue?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Zandkoekje said:


> Blue is such a good color. It’s my neutral color.
> 
> Is this darker than Loewe’s stone blue?


Yes, it's in between the lighter and the marine blue. I even saw them in medium at Italist last year (?) but it was strange as Loewe didn't sell medium Varsity Blue:s on their own website and seemed to be unaware about the ones sold by Italist. IIRC, I think finally they acknowledged the bags were authentic after some back and forth e-mailing. Maybe they were one-offs to test the market? Italist sometimes sells unique Balenciaga:s that can't be found anywhere else.

ETA: I forgot to say that the Mini in Varsity Blue seems to be sold out on their EU website.


----------



## kelkel99

I purchase the hammock several years ago then suddenly I became obsessed with Loewe again. Can’t wait to wear the bunny bag when the weather is a bit cooler.


----------



## nvie

Anyone love the discontinued Avenue bag? 5 colours including a Red was on 30% discount at the local Loewe store.


----------



## piecesofalice

nvie said:


> Anyone love the discontinued Avenue bag? 5 colours including a Red was on 30% discount at the local Loewe store.


Yes, the Avenue is one of my faves and one I am constantly scouring the web for as I only have one! The embossed print is back on small SLGs so I snapped some of them up recently. Edit to add I do wish the strap was longer, but no biggie.


----------



## earthygirl

Kny fortaleza said:


> Thank you Hun!! Will take note if it! in my hindsight It’s a bit of a smarter move to get a different size yeah?



I have the stone blue in small and am thinking of getting the tan in small as well.  I say stick with the size you like most unless you need more space for your stuff.  The small is lightweight. And looks great worn as a crossbody.   I find the medium a bit heavy and bulky to wear as a crossbody. Maybe that’s just me.


----------



## earthygirl

serenityneow said:


> All, I'm considering a medium Puzzle in black, but in researching the bag, the tan and stone blue colors seem to always pop up, while the black rarely does.  Do you think the beautiful design is lost, or significantly less evident, in black?  I've seen a few photos where the bag looks really striking in black, but its very hard to tell how it would be in real life.  I have an olive wool coat and was thinking that the black would look awesome with it in the fall and winter, but is this a bag that just looks better in lighter colors?  I get that some bags do and, if that's the case for the Puzzle, c'est la vie.  Honest opinions please.



Yes... IMO I think the puzzle bag looks better in lighter colors.  Have you considered the tan? It would go well with an olive wool coat and you can easily wear tan all year round.


----------



## sparklywacky

Hi guys - can a Macbook fit in the large Hammock bag when wide open? I’m considering getting one.


----------



## midniteluna

midniteluna said:


> It’s so gorgeous! I have a thing for orange color too! *high five*
> 
> Meaning they no longer have a leather tab inside the bag? There’s no indication of any sort inside the bag though...so am a bit confused. Ohh you will do that for me? I will truly appreciate any info you are able to share with me  I will share mod shot when I carry the gorgeous puzzle



Hi, did you manage to find out about the codes from your SA? Sorry I've been MIA. I read through the forum and someone mentioned it imprinted on the leather? I searched my bag and actually found the code!

Owe you a mod shot! Couldn't get a mod shot but here it is..absolutely in love with it!


----------



## piecesofalice

midniteluna said:


> Hi, did you manage to find out about the codes from your SA? Sorry I've been MIA. I read through the forum and someone mentioned it imprinted on the leather? I searched my bag and actually found the code!
> 
> Owe you a mod shot! Couldn't get a mod shot but here it is..absolutely in love with it!


Yes! Omg I have been flat-strap; changing jobs and wedding planning and...buying more Postal Bags XD 

My SA said they seem to be moving to the imprinting, as the tags are easy to rip out/have fallen out with a lot of use,  but it's a gradual process. She couldn't tell me how many artisan factories (for lack of a better word) they have due to ~trade secrets~, but Puzzles eventually will all move to printed. Safer, I think! She also mentioned there's no plans to add serials to any other styles at this point (I asked as the Postal is ltd edition she mentioned, or "testing" the ground, as she said), and they'll continue their SA/registration program/QC paperwork style of working. 

And look at your baby!! Don't tempt me to get the spray...#LoeweGangEnablers XD


----------



## midniteluna

boudoir said:


> Hi! I’m getting more and more interested in the Puzzle, and might get this in September. Of course I’m wondering about the size: small vs medium.
> Does anyone have pics of them wearing their Puzzle? Pros and Cons?
> I really live the look of the medium, but knowing myself I’ll stuff it until it’s super heavy...
> The small is beautiful but what if I want to take a book or...
> Can we discuss?



Hi, I was in your position before this contemplating on the small and medium but I got medium in the end. Few factors that made me decide was that I didn't want to regret getting the small only to beat myself up and said I should've gotten the medium. I rather have less in my bag than fill it to the brim! And I liked the thicker width strap with the metal feet which is no longer available in a small. Also the idea that I can wear it backpack style with the D ring. Final reason for me to pull the plug was the color of the bag that I was so in love with! As for weight of a medium? Thought it might be heavy but no! Surprisingly light for a bag in medium size and what I have in the bag: a LV insolite long wallet, wet tissue, face tissue, house keys, car keys and a pouch containing my lippies, earphones, pen, USB, miniature spray perfume, plaster, etc...Hope this helps in you deciding!


----------



## Addicted to bags

piecesofalice said:


> Yes! Omg I have been flat-strap; changing jobs and wedding planning and...buying more Postal Bags XD
> 
> My SA said they seem to be moving to the imprinting, as the tags are easy to rip out/have fallen out with a lot of use,  but it's a gradual process. She couldn't tell me how many artisan factories (for lack of a better word) they have due to ~trade secrets~, but Puzzles eventually will all move to printed. Safer, I think! She also mentioned there's no plans to add serials to any other styles at this point (I asked as the Postal is ltd edition she mentioned, or "testing" the ground, as she said), and they'll continue their SA/registration program/QC paperwork style of working.
> 
> And look at your baby!! Don't tempt me to get the spray...#LoeweGangEnablers XD


More pics of your Postals please!!


----------



## Orellia

sparklywacky said:


> Hi guys - can a Macbook fit in the large Hammock bag when wide open? I’m considering getting one.



I think a Macbook Air could technically fit inside but I would be concerned about warping/damaging the bag. It would also be awkward and difficult to carry, especially if you have a larger Macbook Pro. The Hammock doesn't have a real closure either so it wouldn't be very secure.

Don't get me wrong, I love my Hammock bag but I think a different type of bag like a tote would be more suited to laptops.


----------



## LVtingting

midniteluna said:


> Hi, did you manage to find out about the codes from your SA? Sorry I've been MIA. I read through the forum and someone mentioned it imprinted on the leather? I searched my bag and actually found the code!
> 
> Owe you a mod shot! Couldn't get a mod shot but here it is..absolutely in love with it!


This is such a beautiful color bag. Very seldom you see a color like this in any handbags. Can you tell us what’s the name of this color? TIA


----------



## midniteluna

piecesofalice said:


> Yes! Omg I have been flat-strap; changing jobs and wedding planning and...buying more Postal Bags XD
> 
> My SA said they seem to be moving to the imprinting, as the tags are easy to rip out/have fallen out with a lot of use,  but it's a gradual process. She couldn't tell me how many artisan factories (for lack of a better word) they have due to ~trade secrets~, but Puzzles eventually will all move to printed. Safer, I think! She also mentioned there's no plans to add serials to any other styles at this point (I asked as the Postal is ltd edition she mentioned, or "testing" the ground, as she said), and they'll continue their SA/registration program/QC paperwork style of working.
> 
> And look at your baby!! Don't tempt me to get the spray...#LoeweGangEnablers XD



Congratulations on your wedding! And a new job! Hope you are coping and well!

That's information I or other members here will not know if you haven't found out and told us about it! Grateful for that! 

It really is a gorgeous piece! It is still breathtaking for me despite using it for a month already! Here's another picture of the fabulous bag on the car seat & before I put a twilly on the handle XD


----------



## midniteluna

LVtingting said:


> This is such a beautiful color bag. Very seldom you see a color like this in any handbags. Can you tell us what’s the name of this color? TIA



Gorgeous isn't it? Indeed it is rare to find a bag in such color! If not mistaken, the name is Spray Bag in Orange Sunset.


----------



## lxrac

Do you think the puzzle in small too miniscule for guys?


----------



## vanillacherry

Tltxx said:


> Been obsessed with this beauty all summer


Beautiful! I just got a gate in a similar caramel! With pecan straps. I love it!! Just wondering do you treated the bag with any collonil or apple spray?


----------



## vanillacherry

lxrac said:


> Do you think the puzzle in small too miniscule for guys?


I say depending on how tall and your build! I have a small and I’m 5’4, and even with the small, feel a little overwhelmed by it. Actually, it’s more boxy than I would like it to sit on my body. It looks great handcarried. But that’s just my opinion! I just got a mini and love the size!


----------



## lxrac

We are kind of the same size. Do you have mod shots by any chance thanks


----------



## Addicted to bags

lxrac said:


> Do you think the puzzle in small too miniscule for guys?


I think it depends on your height and how much you want to carry. Let me look for a youtube guy with the small Puzzle.


----------



## frostedfashown

Can someone please post their straps here? Not sure if mine's legit.


----------



## Addicted to bags

frostedfashown said:


> Can someone please post their straps here? Not sure if mine's legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530428
> View attachment 4530429
> View attachment 4530430


It looks legit. That's how 2 of mine look. Sorry don't have a photo handy and I'm not at home. Once you adjust the strap to something a little shorter it won't look so strange.


----------



## Stephanieg218

I’ve loved the Puzzle for a couple of years now and thought I’d gotten it off my mind.  Well, that’s until I just saw them irl at the boutique in Las Vegas a few days ago.  Wow!  Loewe leather is amazing!  The quality of the bags I looked at is amazing!  For now I’ll try to hold off until other priority goals are met, but I’ll definitely still be lurking in this thread.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Stephanieg218 said:


> I’ve loved the Puzzle for a couple of years now and thought I’d gotten it off my mind.  Well, that’s until I just saw them irl at the boutique in Las Vegas a few days ago.  Wow!  Loewe leather is amazing!  The quality of the bags I looked at is amazing!  For now I’ll try to hold off until other priority goals are met, but I’ll definitely still be lurking in this thread.


The Puzzles are definitely one of my favorites. You will definitely enjoy owning one.


----------



## earthygirl

Stephanieg218 said:


> I’ve loved the Puzzle for a couple of years now and thought I’d gotten it off my mind.  Well, that’s until I just saw them irl at the boutique in Las Vegas a few days ago.  Wow!  Loewe leather is amazing!  The quality of the bags I looked at is amazing!  For now I’ll try to hold off until other priority goals are met, but I’ll definitely still be lurking in this thread.



I’m the opposite...the first time I saw a puzzle bag in the boutique it did nothing for me. A few years later I saw a small puzzle on fashionphile in the gorgeous stone blue color and on a whim I ordered it (knowing that I could return if it didn’t work out for me). The bag was in excellent like new condition and about $1k less than retail price.

I am obsessed with this bag. I’m actually considering buying another one in a different color. I use this bag so much. It’s so casual, and looks great worn handheld, crossbody and over the shoulder. The stone blue color is very neutral.  It’s just so effortlessly stylish. I hope you get your hands on one soon!


----------



## Ebaggers

Orellia said:


> I think a Macbook Air could technically fit inside but I would be concerned about warping/damaging the bag. It would also be awkward and difficult to carry, especially if you have a larger Macbook Pro. The Hammock doesn't have a real closure either so it wouldn't be very secure.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my Hammock bag but I think a different type of bag like a tote would be more suited to laptops.


Hi there!

I’m new to this forum. I bought a hammock medium drawstring from gilt recently and wonder is it real!!! I couldn’t find any date code anywhere. Can anyone so kindly tell me where can I find the date code for the hammock? Many thanks.


----------



## minicake

Tltxx said:


> Been obsessed with this beauty all summer


I have the same one and it's been a workhorse!! Love it!!!

Edited to add- you look like you are in Vancoouver and with the rain I am wondering if you've treated it with anything?


----------



## piecesofalice

Ebaggers said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I’m new to this forum. I bought a hammock medium drawstring from gilt recently and wonder is it real!!! I couldn’t find any date code anywhere. Can anyone so kindly tell me where can I find the date code for the hammock? Many thanks.


Yay! You got one of my fave bags, I hope you love it! Only Puzzles have serial codes/date codes; there should be authenticity cards, or if resale and they left them out, the Made in Spain print being there or not will determine its age.


----------



## Ebaggers

piecesofalice said:


> Yay! You got one of my fave bags, I hope you love it! Only Puzzles have serial codes/date codes; there should be authenticity cards, or if resale and they left them out, the Made in Spain print being there or not will determine its age.


Thank you so much for your reply! I love the bag for the construction and the lightweight.


----------



## frostedfashown

Hello everyone,

Bought this from a reputable seller in my local area for such a cheap price... Can someone help me identify its authenticity? Or can someone send me photos of their loewe puzzle bag as well. Mine's the older version with the feet + third circle steel on the back for a backpack way of wearing it. 













Also, how can I rid of the vintage smell?


----------



## vanillacherry

lxrac said:


> We are kind of the same size. Do you have mod shots by any chance thanks



Sorry for taking so long to reply! I was away on vacation in spain (and unnecessarily bought two Loewe bags ). I don’t have and photos handy, but I think a person of my stature would generally be ok with the small. It’s just that I really have a preference for smaller bags. Especially since I have a little one, so everything goes into her stroller anyway. I just need a small bag to carry my essentials like phone, wallet and keys!


----------



## boudoir

JuneHawk said:


> IMO, the small is too small, and that is coming from a person who does not like big bags. It's even more difficult to use and things in and out because of how the zipper opens. The medium is I good compromise because the large is enormous.


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ordered 3 more Puzzles online and they arrived yesterday. Now the difficult part. To decide which one, or ones to keep  But oh why, oh why didn't they leave the feet on the small size? (not to mention the thicker, more comfortable strap?)

The striped one is probably the one I will keep. Look at the detail work, each black and white strip is individually sewn on and the leather quality overall on all 3 bags seems to have been upgraded.


----------



## wheihk

Addicted to bags said:


> Ordered 3 more Puzzles online and they arrived yesterday. Now the difficult part. To decide which one, or ones to keep  But oh why, oh why didn't they leave the feet on the small size? (not to mention the thicker, more comfortable strap?)
> 
> The striped one is probably the one I will keep. Look at the detail work, each black and white strip is individually sewn on and the leather quality overall on all 3 bags seems to have been upgraded.


i agree that you should keep the striped one.


----------



## piecesofalice

Addicted to bags said:


> Ordered 3 more Puzzles online and they arrived yesterday. Now the difficult part. To decide which one, or ones to keep  But oh why, oh why didn't they leave the feet on the small size? (not to mention the thicker, more comfortable strap?)
> 
> The striped one is probably the one I will keep. Look at the detail work, each black and white strip is individually sewn on and the leather quality overall on all 3 bags seems to have been upgraded.


I say keep them all but I'm the enabler of this thread it seems XD


----------



## Addicted to bags

Couldn't keep all 3 despite piecesofalice's advice . Decided to keep the stripe one. Wore her today for the first time


----------



## piecesofalice

Addicted to bags said:


> Couldn't keep all 3 despite piecesofalice's advice . Decided to keep the stripe one. Wore her today for the first time
> 
> View attachment 4541553
> View attachment 4541554


You and your baby look gorgeous


----------



## Addicted to bags

piecesofalice said:


> You and your baby look gorgeous



Thanks piecesofalice


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks piecesofalice


You do look fabulous, Atb


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You do look fabulous, Atb


That's so kind of you to say SGCW


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> That's so kind of you to say SGCW


You do! Every time I see your mod shots I'm reminded of how I should be counting steps but...  I'm getting better at it though


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You do! Every time I see your mod shots I'm reminded of how I should be counting steps but...  I'm getting better at it though


I'm glad to hear you're keeping up on your stepping and moving


----------



## lily66fiona

can anyone help with my puzzle please? Normally, the discoloration will disappear if there's water or rain on it. However, I got this stain on Sunday and tried to remove it with make up remover and the stain is getting bigger and bigger  so sad. Anyone knows how to fix it?


----------



## natalia0128

does anyone know first Loewe flagship store in Spain??


----------



## piecesofalice

natalia0128 said:


> does anyone know first Loewe flagship store in Spain??


It's the one in Madrid: https://www.loewe.com/jap/en/casaloewe_about
It was remade in 2016? I believe, it used to house the HQ as well but I'm not sure if they've moved since LVMH took over.


----------



## piecesofalice

lily66fiona said:


> can anyone help with my puzzle please? Normally, the discoloration will disappear if there's water or rain on it. However, I got this stain on Sunday and tried to remove it with make up remover and the stain is getting bigger and bigger  so sad. Anyone knows how to fix it?


Oh no  The Napa leather is so porous. I had a similar issue with my Antigona (not Napa however), I had to just eventually cave and take it to the leather doctor. They were able to remove it without ruining anything!


----------



## lee_dya

Hi! I want to ask does loewe have end of year sale? I’ve been wanting to buy the elephant bag, but don’t like the price tag, hhahha.. was hoping they will go on sale.


----------



## frostedfashown

Guys please can someone tell me if there really is a marking like this on any loewe puzzle bags?


----------



## doni

piecesofalice said:


> It's the one in Madrid: https://www.loewe.com/jap/en/casaloewe_about
> It was remade in 2016? I believe, it used to house the HQ as well but I'm not sure if they've moved since LVMH took over.



@piecesofalice The Casa Loewe in C/ Serrano in Madrid is indeed the flagship store but not the first Loewe store. The oldest Loewe store in existence is that in Gran Via 8 which dates from the 1930s. The first Loewe store opened in 1892 but is no longer there.


----------



## Fish_in_a_Bag

Hi ladies, I am just so upset right now. I bought a crab leather key charm from Matchesfashion about a month ago and when I decided to take my crabby for a twirl today, I noticed rust on the hardware??!!

I have already sent in a customer care request on MF already but is it worth it to send it to Loewe as well?

And did any of you ladies experienced rusting with Loewe hardware? (I live in Canada and none of my other keychains have hardwares that look this bad a month in) 8(


----------



## frostedfashown

frostedfashown said:


> Guys please can someone tell me if there really is a marking like this on any loewe puzzle bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553445


any feedback about this?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Fish_in_a_Bag said:


> View attachment 4553671
> View attachment 4553672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I am just so upset right now. I bought a crab leather key charm from Matchesfashion about a month ago and when I decided to take my crabby for a twirl today, I noticed rust on the hardware??!!
> 
> I have already sent in a customer care request on MF already but is it worth it to send it to Loewe as well?
> 
> And did any of you ladies experienced rusting with Loewe hardware? (I live in Canada and none of my other keychains have hardwares that look this bad a month in) 8(


What did Matches say? If they haven’t gotten back to you yet, I would contact Loewe.


----------



## Fish_in_a_Bag

BittyMonkey said:


> What did Matches say? If they haven’t gotten back to you yet, I would contact Loewe.



They have responded to my inquiry but haven’t said what they’re going to do. 

I went ahead and contacted Loewe anyways but they said since the charm wasn’t purchased directly from Loewe website, there really isn’t anything they can do.


----------



## piecesofalice

doni said:


> @piecesofalice The Casa Loewe in C/ Serrano in Madrid is indeed the flagship store but not the first Loewe store. The oldest Loewe store in existence is that in Gran Via 8 which dates from the 1930s. The first Loewe store opened in 1892 but is no longer there.


Welp, now have a bucket list destination! Thank you for the info 



Fish_in_a_Bag said:


> View attachment 4553671
> View attachment 4553672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I am just so upset right now. I bought a crab leather key charm from Matchesfashion about a month ago and when I decided to take my crabby for a twirl today, I noticed rust on the hardware??!!
> 
> I have already sent in a customer care request on MF already but is it worth it to send it to Loewe as well?
> 
> And did any of you ladies experienced rusting with Loewe hardware? (I live in Canada and none of my other keychains have hardwares that look this bad a month in) 8(


This looks like a storage issue :/ I've had a bad run with Matches before, I had a pair of shoes come with watermarking (like it had been left in a damp area?). I thought they would have gotten better by now. Def return it, that's really bad.


----------



## gracieng

Bit the bullet and bought the Gate belt bag!! SO in love!! Fresh out of the box from Matches.com delivered to the office so I haven't had the chance to wear it yet!


----------



## sonicxml

What do you guys think of the lantern bag? My favorite bag from the season but i didn’t realize that it is Birkin price. It has flashlight but I wonder if Loewe could release one without that at lower price point


----------



## minkpink

Hi everyone.
I'm on the verge of buying my first Loewe bag, I just don't know what size and color .
I like the medium because of the feet and the wider straps, but I'm 5'1" and it might be too much for me. I also don't carry much in my bags. For the color, I love the sand/mink color but I'm afraid that it might look dirty faster compared to the tan one. 
Please help me decide. Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Hello. I was wondering if there is any good outside authentication service for this brand.  I saw the “Authenticate this Loewe” thread but it doesn’t look like there are any regular authenticators there (true?).  My Mom gave me this older/vintagey crossbody that she got as a gift and she believes it’s definitely authentic.  I like to get preowned items authenticated even if it’s from FP or YC. I tried doing various searches for this bag across many sites and can’t find it.  There’s no serial number (not sure if that’s a sign of authenticity?). Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

minkpink said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm on the verge of buying my first Loewe bag, I just don't know what size and color .
> I like the medium because of the feet and the wider straps, but I'm 5'1" and it might be too much for me. I also don't carry much in my bags. For the color, I love the sand/mink color but I'm afraid that it might look dirty faster compared to the tan one.
> Please help me decide. Thank you!


What style are you talking about?


----------



## coffeecups

Hi all, I have a tan Puzzle in small on order, but I’m feeling torn between getting the new version or trying to wait and find an older version secondhand. It does seem like all the changes in the new version were for the worse, but I’d convinced myself the small is too small to really wear as a backpack anyway. Can I ask if any of you who have the small Puzzle actually use the D-ring, or is it something I probably wouldn’t miss in reality? The feet and the strap would be nice but it’s really the D-ring I’m wondering if I should hold out for, though again I figured even a fully loaded small wouldn’t be heavy enough to really feel like I need to wear as a backpack (and not sure about how it’d look aesthetically). Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

coffeecups said:


> Hi all, I have a tan Puzzle in small on order, but I’m feeling torn between getting the new version or trying to wait and find an older version secondhand. It does seem like all the changes in the new version were for the worse, but I’d convinced myself the small is too small to really wear as a backpack anyway. Can I ask if any of you who have the small Puzzle actually use the D-ring, or is it something I probably wouldn’t miss in reality? The feet and the strap would be nice but it’s really the D-ring I’m wondering if I should hold out for, though again I figured even a fully loaded small wouldn’t be heavy enough to really feel like I need to wear as a backpack (and not sure about how it’d look aesthetically). Thank you!



Hi, congrats on your Puzzle order. I own 4 small Puzzles. Two are the old version and two are the new. I've never worn my Puzzle as a backpack and have no interest in doing so. In my opinion you won't miss the D-ring; however I do think Loewe made a big mistake getting rid of the wider and more comfortable older version strap on the small bag. What really doesn't make sense to me is why get rid of the feet on the small Puzzles? 

And if your interested in buying the Tan color, you have to be really, really careful about buying a pre-owned one in this color. The fakes have gotten really good.


----------



## coffeecups

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi, congrats on your Puzzle order. I own 4 small Puzzles. Two are the old version and two are the new. I've never worn my Puzzle as a backpack and have no interest in doing so. In my opinion you won't miss the D-ring; however I do think Loewe made a big mistake getting rid of the wider and more comfortable older version strap on the small bag. What really doesn't make sense to me is why get rid of the feet on the small Puzzles?
> 
> And if your interested in buying the Tan color, you have to be really, really careful about buying a pre-owned one in this color. The fakes have gotten really good.


Thank you so much for the insight! I agree that it was a really stupid move to get rid of the feet and strap, but I'm glad to hear I probably wouldn't miss the D-ring. That's what I was worried about -- was looking at Poshmark and there are a lot of sketchy listings where the seller somehow has dozens of the same bag. I'm really worried about fakes because from other threads here, Poshmark's authentication service is not reliable. I may just keep my order. Thanks again for helping me out.


----------



## minkpink

muchstuff said:


> What style are you talking about?


Oops, I forget to mention what style. I'm talking about the puzzle bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

coffeecups said:


> Thank you so much for the insight! I agree that it was a really stupid move to get rid of the feet and strap, but I'm glad to hear I probably wouldn't miss the D-ring. That's what I was worried about -- was looking at Poshmark and there are a lot of sketchy listings where the seller somehow has dozens of the same bag. I'm really worried about fakes because from other threads here, Poshmark's authentication service is not reliable. I may just keep my order. Thanks again for helping me out.


You're welcome and definitely don't buy from PM!! Their authentication certification is junk. A girl friend bought a bag "Authenticated" by them and it was a counterfeit!


----------



## jessiemel

Hello there! How much did u pay for your small puzzle in Spain? Are prices the same across Europe?

thanks in advance!



vanillacherry said:


> Sorry for taking so long to reply! I was away on vacation in spain (and unnecessarily bought two Loewe bags ). I don’t have and photos handy, but I think a person of my stature would generally be ok with the small. It’s just that I really have a preference for smaller bags. Especially since I have a little one, so everything goes into her stroller anyway. I just need a small bag to carry my essentials like phone, wallet and keys!


----------



## konacoffee

Has anyone bought a Loewe Puzzle bag in Berlin? I'm going to be there next week and the price in Europe is way better than the US price. The Loewe site only says there are stores in Dusseldorf and Stuttgart. 

Specifically looking for a small puzzle in tan! If you have an SA or know a store, please let me know!


----------



## qubed

KaDeWe should have Loewe bags, at least they did a couple years ago when I bought a bag there. 



konacoffee said:


> Has anyone bought a Loewe Puzzle bag in Berlin? I'm going to be there next week and the price in Europe is way better than the US price. The Loewe site only says there are stores in Dusseldorf and Stuttgart.
> 
> Specifically looking for a small puzzle in tan! If you have an SA or know a store, please let me know!


----------



## natalia0128

hon


konacoffee said:


> Has anyone bought a Loewe Puzzle bag in Berlin? I'm going to be there next week and the price in Europe is way better than the US price. The Loewe site only says there are stores in Dusseldorf and Stuttgart.
> 
> Specifically looking for a small puzzle in tan! If you have an SA or know a store, please let me know!


honestly, i was in berlin last week and went Kadewe .. i don't see any Loewe boutique their on their first floor or any pop up store. 
if you can't find loewe bag in Kadewe, also check out the corner Berlin... they carry loewe,  check their ig page too


----------



## sleeves211

Just bought the medium Puzzel bag is US for 28% discount.  Is it cheaper in Paris.  They only have the medium blue available.


----------



## Mariapia

The medium bag costs € 2,200 in Europe
20% VAT included


----------



## Greentea

gracieng said:


> Bit the bullet and bought the Gate belt bag!! SO in love!! Fresh out of the box from Matches.com delivered to the office so I haven't had the chance to wear it yet!


That color!!! Gorgeous


----------



## Greentea

I have decided to gravitate more to understand under the radar bags that are supremely well made and timeless. I have an 8 eight old Hermes Bolide workhorse treasure that only gets better with age, but it’s a dark bitter brown. I need  something that serves the same purpose in black. So in love with the Puzzle (among other styles) and I’m hopefully going to  Spain next summer. Will be fun to buy at its “home” but I am still on the fence about getting the small or medium


----------



## Greentea

piecesofalice said:


> It's the one in Madrid: https://www.loewe.com/jap/en/casaloewe_about
> It was remade in 2016? I believe, it used to house the HQ as well but I'm not sure if they've moved since LVMH took over.


The mothership


----------



## Greentea

sonicxml said:


> View attachment 4580564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of the lantern bag? My favorite bag from the season but i didn’t realize that it is Birkin price. It has flashlight but I wonder if Loewe could release one without that at lower price point


I would love something in this style but the PRICE


----------



## sleeves211

Mariapia said:


> The medium bag costs € 2,200 in Europe
> 20% VAT included


Guess I didn't do too bad then buying on sale in Neiman Marcus.  Nordstrom also had it.


----------



## sleeves211

Greentea said:


> That color!!! Gorgeous


Love the Gate bag as well.


----------



## sleeves211

Mariapia said:


> The medium bag costs € 2,200 in Europe
> 20% VAT included


Will have to visit when I go to Paris.  My daughter was to get a YSL bag there.


----------



## Mariapia

sleeves211 said:


> Will have to visit when I go to Paris.  My daughter was to get a YSL bag there.


Wonderful , sleeves!


----------



## rosewang924

Hi all, hope someone can help me, I am thinking about buying the puzzle bag, just can't decide on small or medium, I am 5'2", can someone about this height model the bag when worn crossbody, does it stick out and look too bulky, I like to wear my bags crossbody.

And which size is similar to speedy 30, sorry for so many questions, thank you in advance.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, hope someone can help me, I am thinking about buying the puzzle bag, just can't decide on small or medium, I am 5'2", can someone about this height model the bag when worn crossbody, does it stick out and look too bulky, I like to wear my bags crossbody.
> 
> And which size is similar to speedy 30, sorry for so many questions, thank you in advance.



The medium is closer in size to the Speedy 30.

I’m around your height and opted for the medium. I don’t find it bulky. I personally prefer the medium because it’s easier to get in and out of and it has feet.


----------



## xXSailorMoonXx

coffeecups said:


> Thank you so much for the insight! I agree that it was a really stupid move to get rid of the feet and strap, but I'm glad to hear I probably wouldn't miss the D-ring. That's what I was worried about -- was looking at Poshmark and there are a lot of sketchy listings where the seller somehow has dozens of the same bag. I'm really worried about fakes because from other threads here, Poshmark's authentication service is not reliable. I may just keep my order. Thanks again for helping me out.


I want to purchase the old version as well on Poshmark. I saw a seller sold a lot of the small tan puzzle bag for $1650. She claims she got it from duty free but who knows...but after looking at your review  and others, I'm afraid those bags could be good quality counterfeit.


----------



## xXSailorMoonXx

Hi Ladies,

I just purchased a pink puzzle bag in small from Ssense for a good deal but not sure if I should keep it or return it. Tan was my first choice but I missed the black Friday discount :'(
Also, I'm 5'7 and around 125lb...should I get size small or medium?
What are your thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

xXSailorMoonXx said:


> I want to purchase the old version as well on Poshmark. I saw a seller sold a lot of the small tan puzzle bag for $1650. She claims she got it from duty free but who knows...but after looking at your review  and others, I'm afraid those bags could be good quality counterfeit.


Be very very careful with PM! I bought an original version tan one that had been "authenticated" by them but I now believe it is a really good fake. I will never purchase from PM again.


----------



## Author In Waiting

Anyone here has the William de Morgan collection they can show off


----------



## reayath

Hello Everyone,
I just super excited about the steal I got on Black Friday!!! So my SA from Holt Renfrew Canada was posting their BF Sales on Chat last week, and I immediately spotted this one: 
Gate Bag in size small, black from the Western Collection. 
And... it was 60% off !!!
this all black leather with Silver detailed parts are like everything I'd love and the PRICE! so I pulled the trigger and can't be happier!!
Here is also a picture with my 1 year old Puzzle in Medium, in comparison the leather they used on the Gate is actually softer, a more buttery touch. 
I am super happy to have these 2 in my collection and looking forward to add another pieces from Loewe next year, thinking between the Cube Bag or the woven bucket
thank you for reading!


----------



## muchstuff

reayath said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I just super excited about the steal I got on Black Friday!!! So my SA from Holt Renfrew Canada was posting their BF Sales on Chat last week, and I immediately spotted this one:
> Gate Bag in size small, black from the Western Collection.
> And... it was 60% off !!!
> this all black leather with Silver detailed parts are like everything I'd love and the PRICE! so I pulled the trigger and can't be happier!!
> Here is also a picture with my 1 year old Puzzle in Medium, in comparison the leather they used on the Gate is actually softer, a more buttery touch.
> I am super happy to have these 2 in my collection and looking forward to add another pieces from Loewe next year, thinking between the Cube Bag or the woven bucket
> thank you for reading!


Great score fellow Vancouverite! I have the Duplex and I love it.


----------



## piecesofalice

Author In Waiting said:


> Anyone here has the William de Morgan collection they can show off


I am going to either pick up a Lazo or a Postal so I'll post pics when I can! Already scooped up some SGLs, this collection is coming for me XD


----------



## midniteluna

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, hope someone can help me, I am thinking about buying the puzzle bag, just can't decide on small or medium, I am 5'2", can someone about this height model the bag when worn crossbody, does it stick out and look too bulky, I like to wear my bags crossbody.
> 
> And which size is similar to speedy 30, sorry for so many questions, thank you in advance.



Hi, I am around your height and I own a medium. It doesn't stick out as the bag is slim in diameter. Not sure if I make sense here LOL. I have not try crossbody, usually shoulder or by the handle and it is such a great bag to carry! I love that it has feet, chose this because small no longer has feet. Hope this helps in you deciding!


----------



## midniteluna

reayath said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I just super excited about the steal I got on Black Friday!!! So my SA from Holt Renfrew Canada was posting their BF Sales on Chat last week, and I immediately spotted this one:
> Gate Bag in size small, black from the Western Collection.
> And... it was 60% off !!!
> this all black leather with Silver detailed parts are like everything I'd love and the PRICE! so I pulled the trigger and can't be happier!!
> Here is also a picture with my 1 year old Puzzle in Medium, in comparison the leather they used on the Gate is actually softer, a more buttery touch.
> I am super happy to have these 2 in my collection and looking forward to add another pieces from Loewe next year, thinking between the Cube Bag or the woven bucket
> thank you for reading!



Such a bargain and great photo of the puzzle and gate together!


----------



## rosewang924

Lady Zhuge said:


> The medium is closer in size to the Speedy 30.
> 
> I’m around your height and opted for the medium. I don’t find it bulky. I personally prefer the medium because it’s easier to get in and out of and it has feet.





midniteluna said:


> Hi, I am around your height and I own a medium. It doesn't stick out as the bag is slim in diameter. Not sure if I make sense here LOL. I have not try crossbody, usually shoulder or by the handle and it is such a great bag to carry! I love that it has feet, chose this because small no longer has feet. Hope this helps in you deciding!



Thank you so much for your help.  I bought the medium puzzle in Tan from Saks on Cyber-Monday.  I was able to save a few hundred dollars.  Super excited, suppose to arrive today.


----------



## Author In Waiting

piecesofalice said:


> I am going to either pick up a Lazo or a Postal so I'll post pics when I can! Already scooped up some SGLs, this collection is coming for me XD



YAY! I've picked up a Lazo Tote  and I am not a tote person at all!

https://www.loewe.com/int/en/women/bags/lazo/lazo-tote-animals/303.42.Z22-2104.html?country=SG

I am keen to have a playmate


----------



## Rggonzal

xXSailorMoonXx said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just purchased a pink puzzle bag in small from Ssense for a good deal but not sure if I should keep it or return it. Tan was my first choice but I missed the black Friday discount :'(
> Also, I'm 5'7 and around 125lb...should I get size small or medium?
> What are your thoughts? Thank you!


I am about 5’6” and 130lbs. I had the medium tan puzzle bag and sold it. It was super cute hand held, on the crook of the arm, and short on the shoulder with the strap. However, I didn’t like it crossbody, and that’s usually my go to way of wearing a bag if not hand held. And I personally think the “backpack style” of wearing it is awkward.  So, I sold it. Due to the power of social media and you tube, the bag kept haunting me, so I bought it again, but this time, in small. I absolutely love this size! It’s perfect for what I carry on a daily basis, it’s super lightweight (maybe because the newer versions don’t have feet or the extra d ring??), and looks great handheld, on the crook, long on the shoulder, short on the shoulder, AND CROSSBODY! I feel like the small is definitely more versatile if you can make the size work for you. And just for reference I typlically carry a small makeup pouch, pen holder, slim wallet, extra pouch for extra cards, charger, I phone 7 plus, foldable sunglasses in a case, reading glasses, granola bar PLUS I can slip a small gloss, lotion, and hand sanitizer in the back zipper pocket. I could probably put a regular water bottle in the main compartment too. I think it is such the perfect bag that I now have a marine/ navy one on reserve on Fashionphile!! Hope this helps!


----------



## jencl3

I got my first Loewe bag this week-- medium puzzle in tan, I love everything about this bag, except I've been thinking whether I shouldve gotten the small instead...

I got it $800+ off retail (cyber monday $500 off, then $300 something on rakuten) and I don't want to let it go, but I'm 5'4 and not sure if the medium looks too bulky on me. I dont carry TOO much on a daily basis but I do like the option of being able to carry more if I have to. I also saw tons of photos on instagram #loewepuzzle and google and youtube reviews and it looks like the medium doesnt look as bulky when the slouch starts to show...

(picture for reference of medium puzzle on me while shopping today)


----------



## BittyMonkey

I think it looks blocky because it hasn't softened up yet. I would give it some time and it'll probably look fab.


----------



## Addicted to bags

jencl3 said:


> I got my first Loewe bag this week-- medium puzzle in tan, I love everything about this bag, except I've been thinking whether I shouldve gotten the small instead...
> 
> I got it $800+ off retail (cyber monday $500 off, then $300 something on rakuten) and I don't want to let it go, but I'm 5'4 and not sure if the medium looks too bulky on me. I dont carry TOO much on a daily basis but I do like the option of being able to carry more if I have to. I also saw tons of photos on instagram #loewepuzzle and google and youtube reviews and it looks like the medium doesnt look as bulky when the slouch starts to show...
> 
> (picture for reference of medium puzzle on me while shopping today)





BittyMonkey said:


> I think it looks blocky because it hasn't softened up yet. I would give it some time and it'll probably look fab.


Plus is if you return for the small you lose the fabulous wide strap and feet on the bottom! The thin strap on the small is a pain. The little tab that is supposed to hold the extra strap length constantly falls and is annoying.


----------



## fairwood

Hi all. Can anyone help me ID this bag? And what is the latest retail price? Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## earthygirl

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, hope someone can help me, I am thinking about buying the puzzle bag, just can't decide on small or medium, I am 5'2", can someone about this height model the bag when worn crossbody, does it stick out and look too bulky, I like to wear my bags crossbody.
> 
> And which size is similar to speedy 30, sorry for so many questions, thank you in advance.


I have the small. I tried on the medium but it looked too bulky crossbody. I am 5’5” and 135lbs.  Sine I wear my bags crossbody the majority of the time, I went for the small size.  The small is also significantly lighter than medium. Nordstrom has the exact weight listed in the description.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Smp557

Just bought a black medium puzzle bag at their newly opened NYC store! I had it shipped to my home since I was out and about and am desperately waiting for it to arrive Was really wanting to do the tan version since all my bags have been black... but the black just fits my style so much more. One day I will get that one


----------



## muchstuff

Waiting for my first Loewe to arrive, a new to me embossed Flamenco bag...must apologize for posting about my Duplex by The Row earlier on this thread! (For some reason I mix up The Row and Loewe in my all too regular senior moments ).


----------



## rosewang924

Was just at Saks Beverly Hills, there is a small puzzle bag on sale, I think around $17XX, light pink color.  Only one available.


----------



## Smp557

It just arrived  absolutely in love with it!


----------



## doni

muchstuff said:


> Waiting for my first Loewe to arrive, a new to me embossed Flamenco bag...must apologize for posting about my Duplex by The Row earlier on this thread! (For some reason I mix up The Row and Loewe in my all too regular senior moments ).
> View attachment 4615059



Wow, had never seen this embossed version. I have the old Flamenco and it is such a nice bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Smp557 said:


> It just arrived  absolutely in love with it!


She looks beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

doni said:


> Wow, had never seen this embossed version. I have the old Flamenco and it is such a nice bag.


I'm taking a chance that the embossing looks luxe IRL but it's Loewe so I can't imagine there'll be a problem.


----------



## doni

muchstuff said:


> I'm taking a chance that the embossing looks luxe IRL but it's Loewe so I can't imagine there'll be a problem.


I am sure it will. Embossing is often done on harder leather, and can end up looking a bit Western, but here it looks like it is the same soft buttery nappa as the normal collection, and it should look subtle and gorgeous.


----------



## muchstuff

doni said:


> I am sure it will. Embossing is often done on harder leather, and can end up looking a bit Western, but here it looks like it is the same soft buttery nappa as the normal collection, and it should look subtle and gorgeous.


That’s what I’m counting on!


----------



## kylienarak

https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/...f&LW_productSizeType=Small&_=1&sz=15&start=15

I got this bag for 45% OFF from Saks!!! I wanted a tan crossbody bag for a while now and was going to get a LV bag. I'm new to LOEWE and this is my first one. Can't wait to get it! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Alexa_nina

Hi ladies, 

I picked up a pretty puzzle bag in my local store. Started inspecting when I got home and in one part grains of the leather are deeper than others. It’s not visible to be honest, only in close up. I am not sure if it’s a defect or natural crease of the leather? Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## chrissiewong

Alexa_nina said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I picked up a pretty puzzle bag in my local store. Started inspecting when I got home and in one part grains of the leather are deeper than others. It’s not visible to be honest, only in close up. I am not sure if it’s a defect or natural crease of the leather? Am I just being paranoid?


This is totally normal. I got mine from the official store too and they have different grains of leather. I was devastated at first as i blamed myself for not inspecting the bag carefully enough. I went back to the store and they said they use different leathers pieces so we can’t expect all pieces to be the same. And the longer I use mine, the happier I am because my puzzle is one of a kind!


----------



## Alexa_nina

chrissiewong said:


> This is totally normal. I got mine from the official store too and they have different grains of leather. I was devastated at first as i blamed myself for not inspecting the bag carefully enough. I went back to the store and they said they use different leathers pieces so we can’t expect all pieces to be the same. And the longer I use mine, the happier I am because my puzzle is one of a kind!




Wow interesting! Thanks a lot for your quick reply. To be honest it doesn’t really bother me as long as it’s not a crack in leather, in which case I’d exchange. But I agree it doesn’t seem deep enough to be a crack! I presume yours stayed the same and didn’t get worse with wear then?


----------



## chrissiewong

Alexa_nina said:


> Wow interesting! Thanks a lot for your quick reply. To be honest it doesn’t really bother me as long as it’s not a crack in leather, in which case I’d exchange. But I agree it doesn’t seem deep enough to be a crack! I presume yours stayed the same and didn’t get worse with wear then?



mine just looked like a side with a bit more textured leather than the classic calf. Both leathers feel soft now.


----------



## shijay

I bought the tan puzzle bag in small from saks on cyber Monday. I got a pretty good deal on it. I love the bag and the style but so far every time I wear it (three times) faint scratches appear on the smooth leather from my short nails or my ring or something. Is this normal?? All the videos I watched say how the leather is durable but there are scuffs on the bottom too. I am not hard on my bags, but I do wear them, but I feel like despite babying the bag every time I wear it I see a small stuff or scratch  I’m guessing these will buff out eventually? Can any other owners chime in? If this is normal I can just accept it but wondering if it’s not typical. Thanks!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has the woven leather puzzle? Is it soft? Heavy? I just ordered one


----------



## kyuis2004

Finally got the puzzle !
Sand and Mink in small size 

Youtube  

starts at 5:52


----------



## dodso012

Hello everyone! Loving all the pics of your beautiful handbags. I’m new to Loewe. I just purchased the medium puzzle in the new tan and pink version. It’s a total beauty, but I’m torn between this bag and the traditional tan color. I have a million tan and brown bags which is why I gravitated to the subtle pink on the bag as something a little different. And I love pink.  Despite this,  I don’t have a ton of pink in my wardrobe, although I do wear a lot of neutrals. Also, the bottom is pink, and I’m a little worried about getting it completely dirty. Not sure what to do....return for the tan or keep. Any advice?


----------



## dodso012

Photos in case you haven’t seen this beauty....


----------



## moi et mes sacs

It's arrived!


----------



## muchstuff

moi et mes sacs said:


> View attachment 4626809
> View attachment 4626810
> View attachment 4626809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's arrived!


Are you loving it?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

muchstuff said:


> Are you loving it?


I have only spent five minutes with it. Smells lovely and it is soft. Will take more time to familiarise myself.


----------



## muchstuff

moi et mes sacs said:


> I have only spent five minutes with it. Smells lovely and it is soft. Will take more time to familiarise myself.


It looks lovely!


----------



## missmythology

moi et mes sacs said:


> View attachment 4626809
> View attachment 4626810
> View attachment 4626809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's arrived!



was debating this ever since I saw it, would love to hear some feedback! it is pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

New to me embossed Flamenco bag...


----------



## moi et mes sacs

muchstuff said:


> Are you loving it?





missmythology said:


> was debating this ever since I saw it, would love to hear some feedback! it is pretty!



Ok so I have spent more time with the woven puzzle. I am deciding between it and the valentino spike up but the Loewe is definitely more practical. Initial impressions
1. Looks and feels luxurious, leather is top quality
2. Doesn't sink into a puddle like the normal leather versions do. I used to own a medium and this was the case. Maybe with time it will soften and become more smooshy. That said I do like it more structured
3. I wish the strap had the wide part like original version but the simple strap has a cleaner look
4. I definitely feel the smaller opening compared to the medium, an issue brought up,on many reviews. 

What do you think? Is it a great variation on the standard leather ?


----------



## muchstuff

moi et mes sacs said:


> Ok so I have spent more time with the woven puzzle. I am deciding between it and the valentino spike up but the Loewe is definitely more practical. Initial impressions
> 1. Looks and feels luxurious, leather is top quality
> 2. Doesn't sink into a puddle like the normal leather versions do. I used to own a medium and this was the case. Maybe with time it will soften and become more smooshy. That said I do like it more structured
> 3. I wish the strap had the wide part like original version but the simple strap has a cleaner look
> 4. I definitely feel the smaller opening compared to the medium, an issue brought up,on many reviews.
> 
> What do you think? Is it a great variation on the standard leather ?


I like the look of it very much but will the opening bother you?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

muchstuff said:


> I like the look of it very much but will the opening bother you?


I need to try it out a bit. Have you tried the opening on small puzzle?


----------



## muchstuff

moi et mes sacs said:


> I need to try it out a bit. Have you tried the opening on small puzzle?


No, I've never owned a puzzle.


----------



## Tltxx

Out with my Gate today, had this beauty for almost 7 months now! Loving it more and more each day ❤️ Debating if I should get the puzzle or the hammock this month


----------



## sexycombover

I've admire Loewe for a while now. Their designs are so unique yet classic at the same time and the branding is subtle.

I'm enjoying looking at everyone's beauties here!

Question, is the Gate a widely faked bag? I know the authentication thread doesn't get as much action as others. Today I saw one at a consignment store and I inspected it and looked for what I felt to be hardest to fake and everything seemed fine, but the price point was shockingly low and the shop owner had never heard of the brand. If it isn't widely faked, I was considering rolling the dice on it when I meet my bag selling goal, assuming it is still available.


----------



## ZuzanaF

dodso012 said:


> Hello everyone! Loving all the pics of your beautiful handbags. I’m new to Loewe. I just purchased the medium puzzle in the new tan and pink version. It’s a total beauty, but I’m torn between this bag and the traditional tan color. I have a million tan and brown bags which is why I gravitated to the subtle pink on the bag as something a little different. And I love pink.  Despite this,  I don’t have a ton of pink in my wardrobe, although I do wear a lot of neutrals. Also, the bottom is pink, and I’m a little worried about getting it completely dirty. Not sure what to do....return for the tan or keep. Any advice?


I say keep it as the bag is tan AND pink. You got your tan (which you are comfortable with) and a little bit of a pink to stand out. It looks super cute! And I would not worry about the bottom being pink as the bag has feet, so nothing should really touch it. 
Hope this helps


----------



## ZuzanaF

I got my new Puzzle Small in Tan! I bought it from Neiman Marcus, they were able to apply the 15% new customer discount to it and I also used the cash back site (Rakuten) so at the end the price was not too bad. 
I don't see any issue with the strap being too thin as to me its actually comfortable. And I also don't have any issues with the opening (only took the bag out once so maybe that will be an issue more I use it?). 
The leather is so SOFT and the bag feels luxurious. Also the small size fits actually quite a lot as its so wide. Bag itself is very light (similar to balenciaga city).


----------



## natalia0128

what do you think between puzzle  and postal bag?? 

practically and iconic


----------



## earthygirl

dodso012 said:


> Hello everyone! Loving all the pics of your beautiful handbags. I’m new to Loewe. I just purchased the medium puzzle in the new tan and pink version. It’s a total beauty, but I’m torn between this bag and the traditional tan color. I have a million tan and brown bags which is why I gravitated to the subtle pink on the bag as something a little different. And I love pink.  Despite this,  I don’t have a ton of pink in my wardrobe, although I do wear a lot of neutrals. Also, the bottom is pink, and I’m a little worried about getting it completely dirty. Not sure what to do....return for the tan or keep. Any advice?



Return for the tan. I think you’ll get more use out of it and in the long term you may grow tired of the two tone handbag.  This would be the case for me. I love pink too but you’re better off buying a separate pink bag if that’s something you want to add to your collection. People buy multiple black bags....I don’t see anything wrong with owning multiple tan bags as long as you love and use them. Good luck!


----------



## earthygirl

Has anyone seen the light caramel puzzle bag and the tan puzzle bag side by side IRL?     If yes,
 Is there much of a color difference between both shades?  Also, In your opinion does the gold hardware on the light caramel bag make the bag look more elegant?


----------



## chrissiewong

earthygirl said:


> Has anyone seen the light caramel puzzle bag and the tan puzzle bag side by side IRL?     If yes,
> Is there much of a color difference between both shades?  Also, In your opinion does the gold hardware on the light caramel bag make the bag look more elegant?



yes, I have looked at these two bags for almost over a year until I splurged on a tan one. The two colors look very similar IRL but the light caramel is a bit more yellow or orangey than the tan. The tan is said to be like Hermes gold color. Both colors are simply stunning. 

The gold hardware does make it more “elegant” or “formal”, but silver ones are just as nice. I personal like silver hardware as i find it hard to use gold hardware (I own a fendi mini peekaboo in black with gold hardware)

The biggest difference for me, however, is on the leather. I love the classic calf because it’s so smooth and buttery soft. The grained leather on light caramel is just as soft over time but you won’t have that almost lambskin feel to it. Also, the logo on grained leather is embossed but on classic calf is printed in white. Personally I prefer embossed...nothing can be perfect, right?

I have no doubts that I would buy light caramel if they come in classic calf and silver hardware...but now I love my tan puzzle to death!


----------



## earthygirl

chrissiewong said:


> yes, I have looked at these two bags for almost over a year until I splurged on a tan one. The two colors look very similar IRL but the light caramel is a bit more yellow or orangey than the tan. The tan is said to be like Hermes gold color. Both colors are simply stunning.
> 
> The gold hardware does make it more “elegant” or “formal”, but silver ones are just as nice. I personal like silver hardware as i find it hard to use gold hardware (I own a fendi mini peekaboo in black with gold hardware)
> 
> The biggest difference for me, however, is on the leather. I love the classic calf because it’s so smooth and buttery soft. The grained leather on light caramel is just as soft over time but you won’t have that almost lambskin feel to it. Also, the logo on grained leather is embossed but on classic calf is printed in white. Personally I prefer embossed...nothing can be perfect, right?
> 
> I have no doubts that I would buy light caramel if they come in classic calf and silver hardware...but now I love my tan puzzle to death!



Thank you so much for your reply. I appreciate it.  I currently own the stone blue with shw but am pining for a tan puzzle.  I actually ordered the tan one from Saks a few days ago and was thinking about ordering the light caramel from the Loewe website to compare. The light caramel looks so luxurious on my monitor, but I am hoping I love the tan more and find it more wearable, because I got it at a discount.


----------



## earthygirl

I love the smooth leather also!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

My new addition to my bag collection... the classic Tan Puzzle Bag in size Medium. 

Been looking at this bag ever since it came out, but I was always interested in the Extra Large size. A reason for that was most likely I was still at university, and I needed a big bag to lug around all of my stuff. However, times have changed and I don't need a bag so big all the time (I always have my trusty LV Speedy 40B, or my Keepall 50B for those days I need to carry everything and the kitchen sink). 

Never really considered Loewe as an option, until I was at Changi Airport bored out of my mind and happened to stumble into the Loewe concession stand and was (re)looking at the Puzzles again, this time in the Large, Medium, and Small sizes. I wanted to carry the bag crossbody, and still carry all my essentials - and felt the Large was comparable to my Speedy, and that the Small without the thicker strap and no feet was a bit of a downside - but the Medium was perfect. I was  initially looking at the classic black Puzzle, but felt that the true beauty of the bag would be hidden if it was black, so I opted for the tan.  

Must say I love this bag, the quality of the leather is so sumptuous (and thick) and those zippers! People say LV zippers are buttery smooth, but they honestly pale in comparison to the zippers on the Puzzle, or any Loewe bag. However, I really dislike the long shoulder/crossbody strap in the sense that hardware doesn't swivel, and you have to be really wary when you put the bag on, otherwise you would be standing there trying to adjust/fix the strap!

Based on the size of this post (I don't really post that much around here anymore, more of a lurker nowadays) - I really like this bag! 




Heres's a pic of my beloved Puzzle! Mind you it is never going to look this neat and put together ever again! Cannot wait to see the bag age and be even more slouchier!


----------



## Christofle

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> My new addition to my bag collection... the classic Tan Puzzle Bag in size Medium.
> 
> Been looking at this bag ever since it came out, but I was always interested in the Extra Large size. A reason for that was most likely I was still at university, and I needed a big bag to lug around all of my stuff. However, times have changed and I don't need a bag so big all the time (I always have my trusty LV Speedy 40B, or my Keepall 50B for those days I need to carry everything and the kitchen sink).
> 
> Never really considered Loewe as an option, until I was at Changi Airport bored out of my mind and happened to stumble into the Loewe concession stand and was (re)looking at the Puzzles again, this time in the Large, Medium, and Small sizes. I wanted to carry the bag crossbody, and still carry all my essentials - and felt the Large was comparable to my Speedy, and that the Small without the thicker strap and no feet was a bit of a downside - but the Medium was perfect. I was  initially looking at the classic black Puzzle, but felt that the true beauty of the bag would be hidden if it was black, so I opted for the tan.
> 
> Must say I love this bag, the quality of the leather is so sumptuous (and thick) and those zippers! People say LV zippers are buttery smooth, but they honestly pale in comparison to the zippers on the Puzzle, or any Loewe bag. However, I really dislike the long shoulder/crossbody strap in the sense that hardware doesn't swivel, and you have to be really wary when you put the bag on, otherwise you would be standing there trying to adjust/fix the strap!
> 
> Based on the size of this post (I don't really post that much around here anymore, more of a lurker nowadays) - I really like this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4633767
> 
> 
> Heres's a pic of my beloved Puzzle! Mind you it is never going to look this neat and put together ever again! Cannot wait to see the bag age and be even more slouchier!



Lovely colour! The leather looks amazing too! Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Gx0804

Hi ladies, 
I just bought a small Loewe puzzle on an Italian website the other day and I got my bag today. I do see the authentic paper and it’s all written in Spain. However I noticed that the inside of the bag only comes with the Loewe logo and it doesn’t have the tiny tag that says the code and the made in Spain sign. The bag also has only one slip pocket, which is under the Loewe logo. I believe the store wouldn’t sell replica items to its customer but I just want to make sure is it only mine bag or the others’ would also have the similar situation.


----------



## shijay

Gx0804 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just bought a small Loewe puzzle on an Italian website the other day and I got my bag today. I do see the authentic paper and it’s all written in Spain. However I noticed that the inside of the bag only comes with the Loewe logo and it doesn’t have the tiny tag that says the code and the made in Spain sign. The bag also has only one slip pocket, which is under the Loewe logo. I believe the store wouldn’t sell replica items to its customer but I just want to make sure is it only mine bag or the others’ would also have the similar situation.



I just bought one in December and mine has only one slip pocket too! I did wonder about it. I bought mine from saks 5th Avenue so assume it is real!! Also the serial number is under the zip , kind of hard to see. Open the bag and look under the zip on the leather side , there is a number embossed.


----------



## Stephanieg218

Gx0804 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just bought a small Loewe puzzle on an Italian website the other day and I got my bag today. I do see the authentic paper and it’s all written in Spain. However I noticed that the inside of the bag only comes with the Loewe logo and it doesn’t have the tiny tag that says the code and the made in Spain sign. The bag also has only one slip pocket, which is under the Loewe logo. I believe the store wouldn’t sell replica items to its customer but I just want to make sure is it only mine bag or the others’ would also have the similar situation.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> By any chance are you referring to Italist.com?


----------



## Stephanieg218

Has anyone purchased Loewe from Italist.com?


----------



## Orellia

Ran into a good selection of Loewe bags on sale via Gilt but note that they're final sale and low in stock. Discounts range from $100-600 off. There's a small and mini black Hammock, a black Barcelona, etc. I wish I wasn't on a No Buy  cause these are so tempting.

Here's a link or use the search bar, you need an account to access it: https://www.gilt.com/boutique/15295...e8bde3ad&page=1&brand=Loewe&hideSoldOut=false


----------



## Gx0804

No, I bought it from Leam!


----------



## Gx0804

Stephanieg218 said:


> Has anyone purchased Loewe from Italist.com?


 
No, I bought it from Leam!


----------



## Alexa_nina

What do you all think about new dark taupe puzzles? Debating between that one and black.


----------



## earthygirl

chrissiewong said:


> yes, I have looked at these two bags for almost over a year until I splurged on a tan one. The two colors look very similar IRL but the light caramel is a bit more yellow or orangey than the tan. The tan is said to be like Hermes gold color. Both colors are simply stunning.
> 
> The gold hardware does make it more “elegant” or “formal”, but silver ones are just as nice. I personal like silver hardware as i find it hard to use gold hardware (I own a fendi mini peekaboo in black with gold hardware)
> 
> The biggest difference for me, however, is on the leather. I love the classic calf because it’s so smooth and buttery soft. The grained leather on light caramel is just as soft over time but you won’t have that almost lambskin feel to it. Also, the logo on grained leather is embossed but on classic calf is printed in white. Personally I prefer embossed...nothing can be perfect, right?
> 
> I have no doubts that I would buy light caramel if they come in classic calf and silver hardware...but now I love my tan puzzle to death!




I received both the tan and the light caramel puzzle bags.  After looking at both in real life I have to say that I agree with pretty much everything you said.  The light caramel is definitely more orangey-tan than the tan.  Both are gorgeous colors, but like you, I prefer the smooth leather on the tan bag.  The gold hardware blends in more with the bag, but both silver and gold hardware look great.  I also preferred the embossed logo to the white painted logo, but it's not really a big deal since the branding is so minimal.

I'm keeping the tan!  I love it and it's the first and only tan bag in my collection!  I am uploading pics of both bags so anyone considering both colors can compare.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## earthygirl

The tan was also significantly cheaper.  I bought through Saks when they had a promo of $50 off every $250 you spend. That combined with 10% cash back through ******/rakuten and a $50 saks gift card made the bag about the same cost as buying it in Europe.  For anyone who loves this bag and does not want to buy preloved, I highly recommend waiting and watching for promos/gift card events from the department stores.


----------



## Stephanieg218

I joined the club today!


----------



## MsShooz

I got my first Loewe bag a couple of weeks ago. It's a black Puzzle in size Small and I have to say that the quality has blown me a way. In my opinion, it's better made and higher quality than my YSL, LV, Celine or Chanel bags. The leather is extraordinary, the stitching immaculate. I'm so impressed. Also thrilled with how much I can fit inside, and how lightweight it is for a leather bag. This purchase was practically a coin-toss between a Puzzle and a Chanel Boy and within a day of using the Puzzle, I'd completely lost interest in the Boy. It has to be my most practical, easy bag - the kind you toss around and never have to baby. If anyone is torn, I would really recommend it.
I really want a blue, burgundy or tan one now!


----------



## Tinder

I’m thinking of getting the tan puzzle in the size small as an everyday bag. I was initially considering the Gucci soho disco for this purpose but came across this beautiful bag. I know many have attested to the carefree-ness of the soho disco (ie. carefree leather, crossbody carry, good capacity, light weight) but how about the small puzzle? I live in a rainy city and would also want to carry this on rainy days. Is the buffed (non-grained) calfskin easy to scratch? 

Thank you for any insight!


----------



## Greentea

MsShooz said:


> I got my first Loewe bag a couple of weeks ago. It's a black Puzzle in size Small and I have to say that the quality has blown me a way. In my opinion, it's better made and higher quality than my YSL, LV, Celine or Chanel bags. The leather is extraordinary, the stitching immaculate. I'm so impressed. Also thrilled with how much I can fit inside, and how lightweight it is for a leather bag. This purchase was practically a coin-toss between a Puzzle and a Chanel Boy and within a day of using the Puzzle, I'd completely lost interest in the Boy. It has to be my most practical, easy bag - the kind you toss around and never have to baby. If anyone is torn, I would really recommend it.
> I really want a blue, burgundy or tan one now!


So glad to hear this. I am going to Spain on holiday and might pick up a small black. You’ve not had trouble with the opening


----------



## shijay

Tinder said:


> I’m thinking of getting the tan puzzle in the size small as an everyday bag. I was initially considering the Gucci soho disco for this purpose but came across this beautiful bag. I know many have attested to the carefree-ness of the soho disco (ie. carefree leather, crossbody carry, good capacity, light weight) but how about the small puzzle? I live in a rainy city and would also want to carry this on rainy days. Is the buffed (non-grained) calfskin easy to scratch?
> 
> Thank you for any insight!



I just carried mine all day on a snowy day and I just dried off the leather and it was fine.

I think the calfskin is easy to scratch but the scratches kind of dissolve into the leather.  It is not like caviar leather which is indestructible, but for the softness of the leather it is quite good.  I have been using mine daily for almost 2 months, it is so convenient, I take it on the train and everything.  I do see a few small scratches so if you want it to be like "Pristine" it won't be!  I am saying this cuz a lot of youtube reviews kept saying it is 100% scratch free and I was like what is going on!  But,that is my experience!  I love it!


----------



## rosewang924

Hi all, I previously bought a tan medium puzzle and returned it because I thought it didn't look good with my skin tone.  I saw a red medium puzzle and it was such a beautiful color but I am almost 50, is red too much at this age?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I previously bought a tan medium puzzle and returned it because I thought it didn't look good with my skin tone.  I saw a red medium puzzle and it was such a beautiful color but I am almost 50, is red too much at this age?



No! Please go for it and post pics!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I previously bought a tan medium puzzle and returned it because I thought it didn't look good with my skin tone.  I saw a red medium puzzle and it was such a beautiful color but I am almost 50, is red too much at this age?


Definitely not! It's more about your wardrobe colors being complementary. Age does not have a thing to do with it


----------



## muchstuff

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I previously bought a tan medium puzzle and returned it because I thought it didn't look good with my skin tone.  I saw a red medium puzzle and it was such a beautiful color but I am almost 50, is red too much at this age?


Not at all.


----------



## earthygirl

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I previously bought a tan medium puzzle and returned it because I thought it didn't look good with my skin tone.  I saw a red medium puzzle and it was such a beautiful color but I am almost 50, is red too much at this age?



Red is not too much if it goes with your wardrobe. You may want to consider stone blue also. It’s such a versatile color that can be worn year round.


----------



## earthygirl

Tinder said:


> I’m thinking of getting the tan puzzle in the size small as an everyday bag. I was initially considering the Gucci soho disco for this purpose but came across this beautiful bag. I know many have attested to the carefree-ness of the soho disco (ie. carefree leather, crossbody carry, good capacity, light weight) but how about the small puzzle? I live in a rainy city and would also want to carry this on rainy days. Is the buffed (non-grained) calfskin easy to scratch?
> 
> Thank you for any insight!



I used to own the red Gucci soho but I sold it. Even though it’s a practical bag, I didn’t like how ubiquitous it is in my area and how it loses shape over time.  I love love love the small puzzle! It is not common in the real world, lightweight and luxurious and has a top handle.   I have a varied collection of bags and my stone blue puzzle has been my most used bag since I bought it about 6 months ago. I don’t baby this bag at all. My baby has chewed on the strap and scratched the bag, but it still looks great. It has very light scratches which are barely noticeable and probably will disappear if I apply some leather conditioner...I just haven’t gotten around to doing that yet.   I just purchased another puzzle in tan a couple weeks ago.   

I cannot express how much I love this bag as an understated and casual everyday bag. Hope this helps!


----------



## earthygirl

Greentea said:


> So glad to hear this. I am going to Spain on holiday and might pick up a small black. You’ve not had trouble with the opening


The opening is a minor con in my opinion.  I don’t carry a lot...phone, keys, lip balm, wallet and my wallet is compact. I can see how it would be annoying if you have a full size wallet .


----------



## Katinahat

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I previously bought a tan medium puzzle and returned it because I thought it didn't look good with my skin tone.  I saw a red medium puzzle and it was such a beautiful color but I am almost 50, is red too much at this age?


Definitely not! I keep looking at red for a splash of colour in winter but it doesn’t work with my wardrobe. I carry lots of bright pink in the summer though. If you love it and it works for your wardrobe you should not even consider age as a factor. It’s a great bag.


----------



## Greentea

earthygirl said:


> The opening is a minor con in my opinion.  I don’t carry a lot...phone, keys, lip balm, wallet and my wallet is compact. I can see how it would be annoying if you have a full size wallet .


Thank you! I never carry a full size wallet. The only things I'm in and out of my bag a lot for are phone and sunnies


----------



## Greentea

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I previously bought a tan medium puzzle and returned it because I thought it didn't look good with my skin tone.  I saw a red medium puzzle and it was such a beautiful color but I am almost 50, is red too much at this age?


Any color you love is the color to buy! The red is stunning


----------



## Greentea

I only own small-ish black bags so I really need an everyday black purse (small puzzle on my list) but I SAW THE LIGHT BLUE on youtube and it's stunning.
But I also love the chic simplicity of the black and I am much more of a neutrals gal. 
But the blue. ugh


----------



## serenityneow

Exactly the opposite, in my opinion.  I read advice not too long ago that as we age, we should wear more color, not less, and I think that is right.  I’ve thought about it when I people watch, and have to say that overall, I think older women generally look confident, strong, and fantastic in bold colors.  Just my two cents.  I recently bought an orange Loewe mini Lazo and will post pics soon.  I adore the color and the bag, and I wouldn’t have carried it as confidently when I was younger.  





rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I previously bought a tan medium puzzle and returned it because I thought it didn't look good with my skin tone.  I saw a red medium puzzle and it was such a beautiful color but I am almost 50, is red too much at this age?


----------



## Tinder

earthygirl said:


> I used to own the red Gucci soho but I sold it. Even though it’s a practical bag, I didn’t like how ubiquitous it is in my area and how it loses shape over time.  I love love love the small puzzle! It is not common in the real world, lightweight and luxurious and has a top handle.   I have a varied collection of bags and my stone blue puzzle has been my most used bag since I bought it about 6 months ago. I don’t baby this bag at all. My baby has chewed on the strap and scratched the bag, but it still looks great. It has very light scratches which are barely noticeable and probably will disappear if I apply some leather conditioner...I just haven’t gotten around to doing that yet.   I just purchased another puzzle in tan a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I cannot express how much I love this bag as an understated and casual everyday bag. Hope this helps!


 
Thank you, this is super helpful. I think as I ponder more on this bag (vs the soho), I keep coming back to the puzzle. I have a couple of top handle + shoulder strap bags and I’m finding the top handle super handy when I quickly grabbing to pick up my bag. It also just looks so chic I feel carrying it this way. Although I don’t see too many soho bags where I live (it’s most LVs and Chanel’s here), I feel the soho is a “younger” looking bag. I think that’s why I haven’t pulled the trigger on that bag. The puzzle seems under the radar and practical. Now I just can’t seem to decide the color and the leather. I love the slouchy look so I’m thinking I want the grained leather since it looks more soft, but I also love the tan in the smooth. Decisions decisions.... which size tan did you get if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Tinder

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I previously bought a tan medium puzzle and returned it because I thought it didn't look good with my skin tone.  I saw a red medium puzzle and it was such a beautiful color but I am almost 50, is red too much at this age?[/QUOTE
> 
> What....no way! In fact I think it’s so alluring when I see anyone, regardless of age carrying a red bag. I think everyone should own a red bag and I feel it’s the most neutral bright color if that makes sense. I have seen the Loewe puzzle bag in the red and think it’s a beautiful shade of red. I say go for it and have fun planning cute outfits with it!


----------



## Pinoychopsticks

I own a loewe mini puzzle in tan and I absolutely adore this bag. Actually I got this bag by mistake as I ordered the small size ..its a long story but its still a happy ending [emoji4]


----------



## Greentea

I can’t decide!!! Black or Stone Blue small


----------



## Stephanieg218

Tinder said:


> Thank you, this is super helpful. I think as I ponder more on this bag (vs the soho), I keep coming back to the puzzle. I have a couple of top handle + shoulder strap bags and I’m finding the top handle super handy when I quickly grabbing to pick up my bag. It also just looks so chic I feel carrying it this way. Although I don’t see too many soho bags where I live (it’s most LVs and Chanel’s here), I feel the soho is a “younger” looking bag. I think that’s why I haven’t pulled the trigger on that bag. The puzzle seems under the radar and practical. Now I just can’t seem to decide the color and the leather. I love the slouchy look so I’m thinking I want the grained leather since it looks more soft, but I also love the tan in the smooth. Decisions decisions.... which size tan did you get if you don’t mind me asking?



I just bought a small black puzzle a week ago and sold my black Gucci Disco to put the money towards the puzzle because I don’t think I need both bags.  No need to have money just sitting on the shelf.   I had the Disco for 3-4 years and took great care of it so it still looked new, but the small Puzzle is bigger and has the wonderful top handle.  Having the top handle for a quick grab makes a big difference imo.  I also have complete faith that my puzzle bag will still look new in a few years.


----------



## Greentea

Stephanieg218 said:


> I just bought a small black puzzle a week ago and sold my black Gucci Disco to put the money towards the puzzle because I don’t think I need both bags.  No need to have money just sitting on the shelf.   I had the Disco for 3-4 years and took great care of it so it still looked new, but the small Puzzle is bigger and has the wonderful top handle.  Having the top handle for a quick grab makes a big difference imo.  I also have complete faith that my puzzle bag will still look new in a few years.


Yes I don’t think the puzzle compares well to rhe disco. The puzzle compares more to a lv speedy or Givenchy Antigone or Fendi by the way


----------



## mtstmichel

Greentea said:


> I can’t decide!!! Black or Stone Blue small



Think about whether you’d regret it if you didn’t get the blue. You can’t always find another bag in the same color and shade but you will most likely be able to find another black bag which you like. 
On the other hand if you would be kicking yourself if you got the blue after the initial novelty wore off then the black would be a safe choice. 
Also consider the rest of your collection. If you already have a few black bags then adding a fun color might add variety. 
HTH


----------



## piecesofalice

natalia0128 said:


> what do you think between puzzle  and postal bag??
> 
> practically and iconic



I have a few of each design, so I guess I'll pop my head in! Puzzle is more practical, and will be the brand's iconic bag for a while. The Postal is preferable aesthetically to me, I love the design and how classic it is. My grandkids if I were going to have any will be able to wear the Postal! The small is tiny, be aware, so functionality is low if you carry a lot. The standard size isn't much larger but I do use them a lot more than any of my bags recently bar my work bags as they go with a lot and are great for when you're on the run.


----------



## doni

I don't know how do you all, Loewe fans, feel about this, but I wanted to ask @Megs and @Vlad : what would it take to open a new premier designer forum?
I make my case for Loewe:

- It is a brand that is very hot right now, with a genius creative director who seems very committed to the house, gorgeous collections every season, and an ever growing following among celebrities, influencers, and fashion people in general. Nevertheless, it is also very successful with 'normal' people (at least where I live, I see more puzzles than BV pouches or saddle bags).

- It has also become increasingly available for purchase worldwide (which didn't use to be the case when this thread started).

- Despite it being very _now_, and unlike some handbag brands that had a high and then dwindled (also in forum popularity, looking at you Proenza Schuler), it is a heritage leather goods company, with a rich history since its *foundation in 1846 *and which has never altogether given up its strong identity as THE top made-in-Spain luxury brand.

- It boasts a number of iconic bags spanning decades: the Amazona, the Flamenco, the Gate, the Puzzle, the Hammock, the Loewe basket...

- This thread is over *200* posts.

- In addition, I have counted at least *95* (!) threads open on Loewe topics.

- A separate Loewe forum would encourage even more traffic on the brand, keep the information organized and accessible, promote separate discussions on the different models, and allow going more in depth into the history of the brand, etc... (I am happy to contribute, my first bag as a teenager was a Loewe and that was in... 1983 I believe!)

- As a comparison, only this thread had *50+* messages during this January. Compare with *4* messages in the Tod's forum, *19* in PS and in Ferragamo, or *21* in MiuMiu (15 of which from one single person posting their collection).


----------



## Vlad

@doni you're making very compelling points for a Loewe sub - I'll take a looksie!


----------



## Greentea

mtstmichel said:


> Think about whether you’d regret it if you didn’t get the blue. You can’t always find another bag in the same color and shade but you will most likely be able to find another black bag which you like.
> On the other hand if you would be kicking yourself if you got the blue after the initial novelty wore off then the black would be a safe choice.
> Also consider the rest of your collection. If you already have a few black bags then adding a fun color might add variety.
> HTH


I have no large black bags except a nylon Longchamp Le Pliage Neo (like my black bags are small Chanel flap and mini balenciaga and a Woc) but I have zero bags that aren't black or shades of tan/taupe.
I do think about the regret factor.


----------



## Greentea

doni said:


> I don't know how do you all, Loewe fans, feel about this, but I wanted to ask @Megs and @Vlad : what would it take to open a new premier designer forum?
> I make my case for Loewe:
> 
> - It is a brand that is very hot right now, with a genius creative director who seems very committed to the house, gorgeous collections every season, and an ever growing following among celebrities, influencers, and fashion people in general. Nevertheless, it is also very successful with 'normal' people (at least where I live, I see more puzzles than BV pouches or saddle bags).
> 
> - It has also become increasingly available for purchase worldwide (which didn't use to be the case when this thread started).
> 
> - Despite it being very _now_, and unlike some handbag brands that had a high and then dwindled (also in forum popularity, looking at you Proenza Schuler), it is a heritage leather goods company, with a rich history since its *foundation in 1846 *and which has never altogether given up its strong identity as THE top made-in-Spain luxury brand.
> 
> - It boasts a number of iconic bags spanning decades: the Amazona, the Flamenco, the Gate, the Puzzle, the Hammock, the Loewe basket...
> 
> - This thread is over *200* posts.
> 
> - In addition, I have counted at least *95* (!) threads open on Loewe topics.
> 
> - A separate Loewe forum would encourage even more traffic on the brand, keep the information organized and accessible, promote separate discussions on the different models, and allow going more in depth into the history of the brand, etc... (I am happy to contribute, my first bag as a teenager was a Loewe and that was in... 1983 I believe!)
> 
> - As a comparison, only this thread had *50+* messages during this January. Compare with *4* messages in the Tod's forum, *19* in PS and in Ferragamo, or *21* in MiuMiu (15 of which from one single person posting their collection).


YES please! It totally deserves one. Loewe is hot and classic


----------



## Greentea

Vlad said:


> @doni you're making very compelling points for a Loewe sub - I'll take a looksie!


it's a major player! Pretty please


----------



## randr21

I totally agree with @doni about a sf for loewe. I wanted to post a street style pic yesterday for a mini ham and couldn't find one...was shocked.


----------



## piecesofalice

Excited at the prospect of getting our own sf!!

In other news, I caved and got a cushion tote - I'd been putting it off as I didn't really need it, but my SA tempted me with her knowledge of my love of daisies and here we go. My family is complete, I have at least one of each style Loewe has produced bar the men's Puzzle backpack (it IS my birthday soon...)!




It's a fantastic size for travel and work, which I'll probably use it for - it fits my laptop, iPad, book and peripherals easily, and I love the magnetic closures as well as the top leather tie. Why did I put it off for so long??

I attached some size comparison pics with a few bags I had out from travelling (please ignore suitcase,  drum kit and cat tree mess XD) - the Amazona 23, medium Puzzle (nice and squished from being packed XD), small Postal and the straw crossbody.


----------



## serenityneow

Greentea said:


> I can’t decide!!! Black or Stone Blue small



I haven't taken the plunge on a Puzzle, but for what it's worth, I tried on quite a few styles and sizes, and concluded that the design is a bit lost in the black color.  It's just not as noticeable, which is a shame IMHO.  And the blue is beautiful, so that's my vote.


----------



## Greentea

serenityneow said:


> I haven't taken the plunge on a Puzzle, but for what it's worth, I tried on quite a few styles and sizes, and concluded that the design is a bit lost in the black color.  It's just not as noticeable, which is a shame IMHO.  And the blue is beautiful, so that's my vote.


Right, I have heard this. There is no Loewe near me and I'm actually going to Spain on holiday and will try them at the flagship. I think I'll know then


----------



## Greentea

piecesofalice said:


> Excited at the prospect of getting our own sf!!
> 
> In other news, I caved and got a cushion tote - I'd been putting it off as I didn't really need it, but my SA tempted me with her knowledge of my love of daisies and here we go. My family is complete, I have at least one of each style Loewe has produced bar the men's Puzzle backpack (it IS my birthday soon...)!
> 
> View attachment 4652092
> 
> 
> It's a fantastic size for travel and work, which I'll probably use it for - it fits my laptop, iPad, book and peripherals easily, and I love the magnetic closures as well as the top leather tie. Why did I put it off for so long??
> 
> I attached some size comparison pics with a few bags I had out from travelling (please ignore suitcase,  drum kit and cat tree mess XD) - the Amazona 23, medium Puzzle (nice and squished from being packed XD), small Postal and the straw crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4652093


I love your new daisy bag but I want that straw crossbody too!


----------



## piecesofalice

Greentea said:


> I love your new daisy bag but I want that straw crossbody too!


Thank you, isn't it gorgeous?? I had to wait forever as they were handmade around the last Paula's collab, but I have it along with the turtle friend:



We are in the process of renovating so a lot of my bags are missing so forgive the stock photo. They're both lovely so if you can find them resale, snap them up!


----------



## doni

piecesofalice said:


> Excited at the prospect of getting our own sf!!
> 
> In other news, I caved and got a cushion tote - I'd been putting it off as I didn't really need it, but my SA tempted me with her knowledge of my love of daisies and here we go. My family is complete, I have at least one of each style Loewe has produced bar the men's Puzzle backpack (it IS my birthday soon...)!
> 
> View attachment 4652092
> 
> 
> It's a fantastic size for travel and work, which I'll probably use it for - it fits my laptop, iPad, book and peripherals easily, and I love the magnetic closures as well as the top leather tie. Why did I put it off for so long??
> 
> I attached some size comparison pics with a few bags I had out from travelling (please ignore suitcase,  drum kit and cat tree mess XD) - the Amazona 23, medium Puzzle (nice and squished from being packed XD), small Postal and the straw crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4652093


Ah! I just got a Pillow tote too! This weekend, but waiting for the sub forum to post it 
It is such a practical bag I find, aside from beautiful. 
Looking forward to seeing your entire collection.


----------



## doni

piecesofalice said:


> Thank you, isn't it gorgeous?? I had to wait forever as they were handmade around the last Paula's collab, but I have it along with the turtle friend:
> 
> View attachment 4652248
> 
> We are in the process of renovating so a lot of my bags are missing so forgive the stock photo. They're both lovely so if you can find them resale, snap them up!



I also have the straw crossbody (does it have a name), but the plain one. Such a good bag for Summer vacations.

My SA in Loewe Madrid said the Paula collection this year (coming out in March I believe) is going to be beautiful and more wearable than previous ones.


----------



## Greentea

doni said:


> I also have the straw crossbody (does it have a name), but the plain one. Such a good bag for Summer vacations.
> 
> My SA in Loewe Madrid said the Paula collection this year (coming out in March I believe) is going to be beautiful and more wearable than previous ones.


The flagship looks incredible. I can’t wait to visit


----------



## doni

Greentea said:


> The flagship looks incredible. I can’t wait to visit



Do visit both the flagship (in Calle Serrano) and the oldest store at Gran Via 8, which dates from the 1930s, smaller and very classic but also well worth the visit.


----------



## Greentea

doni said:


> Do visit both the flagship (in Calle Serrano) and the oldest store at Gran Via 8, which dates from the 1930s, smaller and very classic but also well worth the visit.


I will try! Not much time in Madrid but I am going to Barcelona too


----------



## Tinder

Thanks to you all here, I just purchased the small puzzle in the tan smooth leather! And I found it at a great price, I think...so that was a bonus. It comes next week, can’t wait! Excited to see all this recent activity in this thread and am excited about a possible sf. Yay!


----------



## serenityneow

Sharing my new mini Lazo in Vermillion, which is beautifully crafted and the color of a sunset, along with her older sister, a Loewe Flamenco in yellow that I’ve had for years (the picture doesn’t do her justice—she looks much better when full).  I love my colorful little Loewe family!


----------



## southernbelle43

serenityneow said:


> View attachment 4653288
> View attachment 4653292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my new mini Lazo in Vermillion, which is beautifully crafted and the color of a sunset, along with her older sister, a Loewe Flamenco in yellow that I’ve had for years (the picture doesn’t do her justice—she looks much better when full).  I love my colorful little Loewe family!


I now have that mini lazo on my wish list!!


----------



## Greentea

serenityneow said:


> View attachment 4653288
> View attachment 4653292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my new mini Lazo in Vermillion, which is beautifully crafted and the color of a sunset, along with her older sister, a Loewe Flamenco in yellow that I’ve had for years (the picture doesn’t do her justice—she looks much better when full).  I love my colorful little Loewe family!


Beautiful colors and styles


----------



## earthygirl

Tinder said:


> Thank you, this is super helpful. I think as I ponder more on this bag (vs the soho), I keep coming back to the puzzle. I have a couple of top handle + shoulder strap bags and I’m finding the top handle super handy when I quickly grabbing to pick up my bag. It also just looks so chic I feel carrying it this way. Although I don’t see too many soho bags where I live (it’s most LVs and Chanel’s here), I feel the soho is a “younger” looking bag. I think that’s why I haven’t pulled the trigger on that bag. The puzzle seems under the radar and practical. Now I just can’t seem to decide the color and the leather. I love the slouchy look so I’m thinking I want the grained leather since it looks more soft, but I also love the tan in the smooth. Decisions decisions.... which size tan did you get if you don’t mind me asking?



I just saw your post. I bought the tan in small as well. This size works for me without feeling bulky when worn crossbody. I also prefer smaller bags.  I hand carry the puzzle and wear it crossbody as well as over the shoulder. It doesn’t matter how I carry it,it always feels effortlessly chic.  I agree with you...even though I’ve seen women of all ages rock the soho disco, it just seems more trendy and young to me.  The puzzle is just a casual yet sophisticated bag.  I don’t see myself ever parting with either of my puzzles.  

Good luck to you in deciding on a color. For me, the stone blue was love at first sight. To my surprise it’s been easy to incorporate it into my wardrobe. The tan color kind of grew on me...I’ve never owned a tan bag but I am loving it! It literally goes with everything.  I did compare the tan to the light caramel in grained leather. I posted pics earlier this month. While in pics both look beautiful, in real life I definitely prefer the smooth tan. It looks more luxurious and it’s smooth but not delicate leather. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Tinder

earthygirl said:


> I just saw your post. I bought the tan in small as well. This size works for me without feeling bulky when worn crossbody. I also prefer smaller bags.  I hand carry the puzzle and wear it crossbody as well as over the shoulder. It doesn’t matter how I carry it,it always feels effortlessly chic.  I agree with you...even though I’ve seen women of all ages rock the soho disco, it just seems more trendy and young to me.  The puzzle is just a casual yet sophisticated bag.  I don’t see myself ever parting with either of my puzzles.
> 
> Good luck to you in deciding on a color. For me, the stone blue was love at first sight. To my surprise it’s been easy to incorporate it into my wardrobe. The tan color kind of grew on me...I’ve never owned a tan bag but I am loving it! It literally goes with everything.  I did compare the tan to the light caramel in grained leather. I posted pics earlier this month. While in pics both look beautiful, in real life I definitely prefer the smooth tan. It looks more luxurious and it’s smooth but not delicate leather.
> Hope this helps!


Thank you for taking the time to reply! I actually ended up getting the small in tan smooth leather yesterday and will get it in the mail next week. Can’t wait to see it in real life and style it with my outfits. I agree with you that it’s an effortlessly chic looking bag,..at least in the pictures I see of others styling it, so I’m hoping it’ll look just as good on me. I do like the slouchy look so I hope mine gets that way over time as the leather softens. I have seen pictures of the stone blue color online and it looks beautiful too, such a neutral blue. Congrats on having both in your collection! Looking forward to using my new puzzle. Thank you again for your insight. It really did influence me on my purchase


----------



## earthygirl

You’re welcome! Congrats to you also! Hope you love using it as much as I do!


----------



## doni

serenityneow said:


> View attachment 4653288
> View attachment 4653292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my new mini Lazo in Vermillion, which is beautifully crafted and the color of a sunset, along with her older sister, a Loewe Flamenco in yellow that I’ve had for years (the picture doesn’t do her justice—she looks much better when full).  I love my colorful little Loewe family!


They look so nice together, you should find a way to carry both! Two very special colors.
I love the Flamenco bag, so well designed.


----------



## randr21

until we have an official sf...street style


----------



## randr21

not the main focus, more under the radar is how I prefer my bags.


----------



## randr21

More street style. Cute side print on such a mini bag.


----------



## randr21

the mini ham really stands out in pics.


----------



## randr21

contrast stitching


----------



## randr21

had to do a double take to make sure it was the puzzle.


----------



## Greentea

randr21 said:


> not the main focus, more under the radar is how I prefer my bags.


Me too


----------



## rict95

Has anyone seen the new Puzzle Edge in person? It's under the men's collection and in Large size. It would be nice if they come out with smaller size in the future.
https://www.loewe.com/int/en/men/bags/puzzle/puzzle-edge-large-bag/317.56AB74-3649.html


----------



## Stephanieg218

So I’ve carried my new small black Puzzle for a week now.  I absolutely love this bag!  The size, the functionality, and the amazing leather are awesome!


----------



## obscurity7

rict95 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Puzzle Edge in person? It's under the men's collection and in Large size. It would be nice if they come out with smaller size in the future.
> https://www.loewe.com/int/en/men/bags/puzzle/puzzle-edge-large-bag/317.56AB74-3649.html


That's an interesting take on the puzzle, I like it!  Definitely hoping for a smaller size in the future!


----------



## doni

randr21 said:


> not the main focus, more under the radar is how I prefer my bags.


Wow, the Lazo really makes that Chanel 19 look garish and loud in comparison... 
(Quite liking the BV Cassette too I must admit)


----------



## randr21

doni said:


> Wow, the Lazo really makes that Chanel 19 look garish and loud in comparison...
> (Quite liking the BV Cassette too I must admit)


Pics are from Copenhagen fashion week, and the #1 bag designer was BV, in terms of popularity. Chanel and Loewe were lagging further behind, but still top 3.


----------



## Greentea

Stephanieg218 said:


> So I’ve carried my new small black Puzzle for a week now.  I absolutely love this bag!  The size, the functionality, and the amazing leather are awesome!


I might get your bag twin very soon!


----------



## mawalker08

Hello I'm not sure I'm posting to the correct forum but can someone tell me what style this bag is?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## randr21

Street style


----------



## MsShooz

Greentea said:


> So glad to hear this. I am going to Spain on holiday and might pick up a small black. You’ve not had trouble with the opening



I haven't. I'd be lying if I said it didn't take some getting used to, but only a day or so before I forgot about it. I keep everything in pouches anyway, so I don't have to forage around in the bag much. I find it easy to get the pouches in and out. It is so roomy. I can fit heaps inside. Also, the diagonal zip pocket on the outside goes all the way down - I guess most people realise this already, but I had assumed it stopped at the seam. In fact, it fits a cardholder easily, so I'm mostly in and out of there rather than the main bag.


----------



## doni

mawalker08 said:


> Hello I'm not sure I'm posting to the correct forum but can someone tell me what style this bag is?  Thanks in advance!!


Difficult to see properly in that pic, but could it be an Amazona holdall?


----------



## Greentea

MsShooz said:


> I haven't. I'd be lying if I said it didn't take some getting used to, but only a day or so before I forgot about it. I keep everything in pouches anyway, so I don't have to forage around in the bag much. I find it easy to get the pouches in and out. It is so roomy. I can fit heaps inside. Also, the diagonal zip pocket on the outside goes all the way down - I guess most people realise this already, but I had assumed it stopped at the seam. In fact, it fits a cardholder easily, so I'm mostly in and out of there rather than the main bag.


Thank you! And yes that’s the perfect spot for a metro card when traveling too!


----------



## natalia0128

Greentea said:


> Right, I have heard this. There is no Loewe near me and I'm actually going to Spain on holiday and will try them at the flagship. I think I'll know then


you will love Loewe Flapship store in Spain.. the front store decorations is beautiful. One more thing, if you want buy  Loewe perfume, I suggest check out at airport.. more varieties and sizes for you to choose, but the bags definitely check out at their store. the airport does not carry alot of style.


----------



## Greentea

natalia0128 said:


> you will love Loewe Flapship store in Spain.. the front store decorations is beautiful. One more thing, if you want buy  Loewe perfume, I suggest check out at airport.. more varieties and sizes for you to choose, but the bags definitely check out at their store. the airport does not carry alot of style.


Ahh thank you. I just bought a big bottle of Hermes perfume so just bags for me.  Yes I can't wait to see the Madrid flagship


----------



## mawalker08

doni said:


> Difficult to see properly in that pic, but could it be an Amazona holdall?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656902


That could it it, thank you!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hopefully, it’s ok to ask on here...I bought a pre-loved mini puzzle bag in tan for $1200. Do you guys think this is a good price or should I just try to get it brand new from the store? TIA!

Lastly, do you guys this is a trend? Not long-lasting? I love the look of the bag and the color, just worried about making the same mistake as the Givenchy Pandora [emoji17]


----------



## Tinder

k5ml3k said:


> Hopefully, it’s ok to ask on here...I bought a pre-loved mini puzzle bag in tan for $1200. Do you guys think this is a good price or should I just try to get it brand new from the store? TIA!
> 
> Lastly, do you guys this is a trend? Not long-lasting? I love the look of the bag and the color, just worried about making the same mistake as the Givenchy Pandora [emoji17]



I think if the condition is good, then to me it seems like a good price. I think the mini here in Canada is about $2100 give or take plus tax so you are definitely saving some money and I’m not sure if the tan mini goes on sale? Having said that I did get mine (small size) at a discounted price (I think) brand new. I haven’t ever seen the mini tan on sale. 

I certainly hope it’s not a trend as I too just bought the tan in the small size. I fell in love with the styling of it on Instagram and was looking for a light carefree crossbody. I was just about to get the Gucci soho disco bag when I came across the puzzle and for me the puzzle looks more interesting, has the secured zip tab cover thingy, and in my size the zip in the back. I couldn’t decide on the color of the soho bag and ultimately I couldn’t pull the trigger even though it’s a cheaper bag than the puzzle. Also, I really like the top handle. I have the LV pochette Métis which is similar in size, and colouring but I found I couldn’t really reach for it much when it rains because of the vachetta. I’m planning on using my puzzle as an everyday crossbody and top handle carry bag without worry as I think if it scratches or slouches, it just adds beauty to the design of this bag IMO. I think the mini size that you got is so cute and looks amazing crossbody so I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Tinder

Tinder said:


> I think if the condition is good, then to me it seems like a good price. I think the mini here in Canada is about $2100 give or take plus tax so you are definitely saving some money and I’m not sure if the tan mini goes on sale? Having said that I did get mine (small size) at a discounted price (I think) brand new. I haven’t ever seen the mini tan on sale.
> 
> I certainly hope it’s not a trend as I too just bought the tan in the small size. I fell in love with the styling of it on Instagram and was looking for a light carefree crossbody. I was just about to get the Gucci soho disco bag when I came across the puzzle and for me the puzzle looks more interesting, has the secured zip tab cover thingy, and in my size the zip in the back. I couldn’t decide on the color of the soho bag and ultimately I couldn’t pull the trigger even though it’s a cheaper bag than the puzzle. Also, I really like the top handle. I have the LV pochette Métis which is similar in size, and colouring but I found I couldn’t really reach for it much when it rains because of the vachetta. I’m planning on using my puzzle as an everyday crossbody and top handle carry bag without worry as I think if it scratches or slouches, it just adds beauty to the design of this bag IMO. I think the mini size that you got is so cute and looks amazing crossbody so I hope you enjoy it!



Ok I just checked. I’m totally off. The mini puzzle here in Canada is about $2600-2700!


----------



## k5ml3k

Tinder said:


> I think if the condition is good, then to me it seems like a good price. I think the mini here in Canada is about $2100 give or take plus tax so you are definitely saving some money and I’m not sure if the tan mini goes on sale? Having said that I did get mine (small size) at a discounted price (I think) brand new. I haven’t ever seen the mini tan on sale.
> 
> I certainly hope it’s not a trend as I too just bought the tan in the small size. I fell in love with the styling of it on Instagram and was looking for a light carefree crossbody. I was just about to get the Gucci soho disco bag when I came across the puzzle and for me the puzzle looks more interesting, has the secured zip tab cover thingy, and in my size the zip in the back. I couldn’t decide on the color of the soho bag and ultimately I couldn’t pull the trigger even though it’s a cheaper bag than the puzzle. Also, I really like the top handle. I have the LV pochette Métis which is similar in size, and colouring but I found I couldn’t really reach for it much when it rains because of the vachetta. I’m planning on using my puzzle as an everyday crossbody and top handle carry bag without worry as I think if it scratches or slouches, it just adds beauty to the design of this bag IMO. I think the mini size that you got is so cute and looks amazing crossbody so I hope you enjoy it!



Aw thank you so much for the response! I think the mini is a little less than $2000 USD? A good amount of saving but just wasn’t sure...


----------



## Tinder

k5ml3k said:


> Aw thank you so much for the response! I think the mini is a little less than $2000 USD? A good amount of saving but just wasn’t sure...


That makes sense with the currency conversion. I think you got a great price esp in such a classic neutral color. Mini bags are still going strong and it’s just so cute! Enjoy it and wear in good health


----------



## Luna

Ughhhh!  I have a tan medium puzzle bag and love it... I was after a medium black puzzle and had one bought on Tradesy and for some reason the buyer never replied so the order got cancelled - 

so hard to find a preloved black medium


----------



## Greentea

k5ml3k said:


> Hopefully, it’s ok to ask on here...I bought a pre-loved mini puzzle bag in tan for $1200. Do you guys think this is a good price or should I just try to get it brand new from the store? TIA!
> 
> Lastly, do you guys this is a trend? Not long-lasting? I love the look of the bag and the color, just worried about making the same mistake as the Givenchy Pandora [emoji17]


Great price!


----------



## Greentea

Luna said:


> Ughhhh!  I have a tan medium puzzle bag and love it... I was after a medium black puzzle and had one bought on Tradesy and for some reason the buyer never replied so the order got cancelled -
> 
> so hard to find a preloved black medium


Oh? You’re enjoying the tan though? I think I’m getting a black small


----------



## Luna

Greentea said:


> Oh? You’re enjoying the tan though? I think I’m getting a black small



Oh I love it - it's a "go to" bag for me.


----------



## Greentea

Luna said:


> Oh I love it - it's a "go to" bag for me.


I can't wait for mine


----------



## EmmaPeel

To all the puzzle medium owners:

Does an iPhone X/Xs/11Pro fit into the zipped back pocket?

The Plus doesn’t but I am curious about the smaller iPhone versions.


----------



## doni




----------



## daydreamflower

EmmaPeel said:


> To all the puzzle medium owners:
> 
> Does an iPhone X/Xs/11Pro fit into the zipped back pocket?
> 
> The Plus doesn’t but I am curious about the smaller iPhone versions.



i have the X and it fits 


The medium puzzle is my first designer handbag and i really love it. now i’m super tempted to get the small hammock  any hammock owners here?


----------



## QuelleFromage

I am IN LOVE with the mini Puzzle. Just saying  I chose it over a Mini Lindy and am thrilled with the choice. 
I too wish there were a Loewe forum. I'd love to know more about all the customizations - I have always loved the charms.


----------



## chrissiewong

daydreamflower said:


> i have the X and it fits
> 
> 
> The medium puzzle is my first designer handbag and i really love it. now i’m super tempted to get the small hammock  any hammock owners here?



I don’t own a small hammock but I am planning to get one. I like the zipped version more as it looks a bit more formal when handheld compared to the drawstring version. But the color combo sand / mink now only appears in drawstring version. Oh well, now I can only wait for the color combo that I like.
To make things worse, I am actually very interested in their new balloon bag. Has anyone tried it on yet?


----------



## Addicted to bags

QuelleFromage said:


> I am IN LOVE with the mini Puzzle. Just saying  I chose it over a Mini Lindy and am thrilled with the choice.
> I too wish there were a Loewe forum. I'd love to know more about all the customizations - I have always loved the charms.


Question for you QuelleFromage... which bags holds more? The mini Lindy or the mini puzzle? TIA


----------



## QuelleFromage

Addicted to bags said:


> Question for you QuelleFromage... which bags holds more? The mini Lindy or the mini puzzle? TIA


I'm not looking at them together but I'm 95% sure it's the mini puzzle. I love the Mini Lindy but it's very small. (It's also more than three times the price! I feel virtuous. )


----------



## Addicted to bags

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm not looking at them together but I'm 95% sure it's the mini puzzle. I love the Mini Lindy but it's very small. (It's also more than three times the price! I feel virtuous. )


LOL. Thanks for the info. I've been dying for the Mini Lindy but you're right about the price per size ratio


----------



## Luna

Ok... now I'm the owner of a black medium puzzle.  I loved my tan so much.... it's literally my favorite again - and yes, iphone x fits in back pocket.


----------



## IntheOcean

Luna said:


> Ok... now I'm the owner of a black medium puzzle.  I loved my tan so much.... it's literally my favorite again - and yes, iphone x fits in back pocket.
> View attachment 4669630
> View attachment 4669630


Congrats on your purchase! Black is great


----------



## Greentea

Luna said:


> Ok... now I'm the owner of a black medium puzzle.  I loved my tan so much.... it's literally my favorite again - and yes, iphone x fits in back pocket.
> View attachment 4669630
> View attachment 4669630


So beautiful


----------



## natalia0128

quick question,
does new loewe puzzle only have on pocket in size and no leather stamp code???
does anyone recently own or buy Puzzle bag???


----------



## Luna

I just recently bought mine brand new and there are 2 inside slip pockets, one on the front and one on the back wall - and there's a stamp code sewn into the lining gusset seam

but perhaps mine is old stock and not the "new" version


----------



## natalia0128

Luna said:


> I just recently bought mine brand new and there are 2 inside slip pockets, one on the front and one on the back wall - and there's a stamp code sewn into the lining gusset seam
> 
> but perhaps mine is old stock and not the "new" version


i recently purchased two puzzle from 2 different department stores. one with two pockets inside with leather stamp code. and another one with one pocket and no leather stamp code. 
I also sent email to Loewe customers service and asked them to confirm.


----------



## natalia0128

okay ,
here is the answer .. after I emailed Loewe customer service

"Thank you for being in touch whit LOEWE. 

We are responding to your recent email to us regarding our Puzzle Small Bag.

Further to your enquiry, we are happy to confirm that the most recent version of our Puzzle Small Bag contains one internal slip compartment. Some LOEWE labels have also been modified. This model has evolved since Jonathan Anderson, our directive creator designed it by the first time so that it can be handier and lighter. This is a technical modification that does not change its functionality, as you can fit the same volume on both pockets. 

Please kindly note that it may happen that some resellers still carry different versions of this iconic bag.

We remain at your disposal for any further questions and we wish you a lovely day. 

Best regards,"


----------



## piecesofalice

I think @doni and I are long time collectors (should we create a Loewe master list??), so here's a (not braggy, helpful!) point to note:

Puzzles are currently the only Loewe bags to carry serial numbers. The pockets have changed as, according to my SA, they were just a waste.

I'm happy to authenticate any bags, but due to the structure of most of them, the Loewe Animals and Puzzle seem to be the only ones dupable right now. Even the rattan basket bags are handmade.

In other news, heading off to see my SA with the new drop. There's a couple of clothing items I want and I want to see the Edge upclose before making a decision! What is everyone else contemplating from our Loewe?


----------



## muchstuff

piecesofalice said:


> I think @doni and I are long time collectors (should we create a Loewe master list??), so here's a (not braggy, helpful!) point to note:
> 
> Puzzles are currently the only Loewe bags to carry serial numbers. The pockets have changed as, according to my SA, they were just a waste.
> 
> I'm happy to authenticate any bags, but due to the structure of most of them, the Loewe Animals and Puzzle seem to be the only ones dupable right now. Even the rattan basket bags are handmade.
> 
> In other news, heading off to see my SA with the new drop. There's a couple of clothing items I want and I want to see the Edge upclose before making a decision! What is everyone else contemplating from our Loewe?


Just a note re: authenticating, TPF rules state you must have a minimum of 500 posts before you can authenticate.


----------



## piecesofalice

muchstuff said:


> Just a note re: authenticating, TPF rules state you must have a minimum of 500 posts before you can authenticate.


Natch!! @doni has a great eye, I am simply learning from them! XD


----------



## doni

[


piecesofalice said:


> I think @doni and I are long time collectors (should we create a Loewe master list??), so here's a (not braggy, helpful!) point to note:
> 
> Puzzles are currently the only Loewe bags to carry serial numbers. The pockets have changed as, according to my SA, they were just a waste.
> 
> I'm happy to authenticate any bags, but due to the structure of most of them, the Loewe Animals and Puzzle seem to be the only ones dupable right now. Even the rattan basket bags are handmade.
> 
> In other news, heading off to see my SA with the new drop. There's a couple of clothing items I want and I want to see the Edge upclose before making a decision! What is everyone else contemplating from our Loewe?



Thanks! I am not much of a collector. I am just old enough to have been familiar with Loewe for decades .
The Puzzle is one bag I have never owned btw.

I am also visiting the store on Saturday, the flagship in Madrid. This is what I will be looking at. Weirdly fascinating by the Derbys since they came out but will also try the ballerinas.


----------



## piecesofalice

doni said:


> [
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am not much of a collector. I am just old enough to have been familiar with Loewe for decades .
> The Puzzle is one bag I have never owned btw.
> 
> I am also visiting the store on Saturday, the flagship in Madrid. This is what I will be looking at. Weirdly fascinating by the Derbys since they came out but will also try the ballerinas.
> 
> View attachment 4670985
> View attachment 4670986
> View attachment 4670987
> View attachment 4670988
> View attachment 4670989


If it helps, I wear the white Derbies and the black flats almost every day. Pics if you need them!


----------



## doni

piecesofalice said:


> If it helps, I wear the white Derbies and the black flats almost every day. Pics if you need them!


I do!
On the white Derbies, do they stain easily? Do you protect them with some product?

I like the new ballerinas because they have that bit of a block heel but I miss the bow... have you tried them?


----------



## arnoota

Hi, I recently got the Puzzle bag in medium and am wondering if anyone uses a purse organizer for it? I love the squishable shape of the bag so I don't want it to look overstuffed (or even if not overstuffed, just fully structured).  Any suggestions? I may end up opting for a couple of pouches but before that I thought I'd check here.  Thanks!


----------



## piecesofalice

doni said:


> I do!
> On the white Derbies, do they stain easily? Do you protect them with some product?
> 
> I like the new ballerinas because they have that bit of a block heel but I miss the bow... have you tried them?


Sorry Doni!! I was away for work.

The Derbies and the Ballet Flats are basically the same structure except the ballet flats are cut a little higher on the top. Boring backstory: I was a ballerina from a kid to uni, so I have TERRIBLE feet and these are actually cut similar to actual ballet shoes, so they are rather boxy and probably polarising in an aesthetic way? I love them though, I have had the Derbies since late September and I wear them probably three-four times a week as I am the Queen of White Shoes and they go with everything. They're very VERY soft so they're easy to pack.

The first time I wore them was actually during rainy season and didn't even think - if you get them, it may be worth running the soles on a brick to roughen them up as they're slippery as all get out.



(Click for bigger, I don't want to clog your screens!) This was I guess the damage? caused by rainy season/me not waterproofing them, so I would go to Coach or Kate Spade and get their waterproofer as it's fantastic. EDIT: to answer your actual question, no I haven't had issues with staining. They are very porous so you panic if they get wet/there's a mark but they dry well and without shrinking or misshaping. No stains other than normal wear.



Here's the heels, they are very scuffed but I am hard on my shoes/they're shoes ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Here they all are (Ballet Runners to see how much bigger they are - I constantly get "oh your bowling shoes!" when I wear the red ones XD).

All in all, they're coming into their own with shoes (I have three pairs I HATE), and I bought a backup of the white Derbies XD Hope that helps, over explaining as always!  EDIT EDIT: I am contemplating the block heel but as I size out where I live, I'd be reluctant as my feet are a flat mess. I am constantly tempted by those damn nut heels just for lols XD


----------



## doni

piecesofalice said:


> Sorry Doni!! I was away for work.
> 
> The Derbies and the Ballet Flats are basically the same structure except the ballet flats are cut a little higher on the top. Boring backstory: I was a ballerina from a kid to uni, so I have TERRIBLE feet and these are actually cut similar to actual ballet shoes, so they are rather boxy and probably polarising in an aesthetic way? I love them though, I have had the Derbies since late September and I wear them probably three-four times a week as I am the Queen of White Shoes and they go with everything. They're very VERY soft so they're easy to pack.
> 
> The first time I wore them was actually during rainy season and didn't even think - if you get them, it may be worth running the soles on a brick to roughen them up as they're slippery as all get out.
> 
> View attachment 4672808
> 
> (Click for bigger, I don't want to clog your screens!) This was I guess the damage? caused by rainy season/me not waterproofing them, so I would go to Coach or Kate Spade and get their waterproofer as it's fantastic. EDIT: to answer your actual question, no I haven't had issues with staining. They are very porous so you panic if they get wet/there's a mark but they dry well and without shrinking or misshaping. No stains other than normal wear.
> 
> View attachment 4672809
> 
> Here's the heels, they are very scuffed but I am hard on my shoes/they're shoes ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> View attachment 4672810
> 
> Here they all are (Ballet Runners to see how much bigger they are - I constantly get "oh your bowling shoes!" when I wear the red ones XD).
> 
> All in all, they're coming into their own with shoes (I have three pairs I HATE), and I bought a backup of the white Derbies XD Hope that helps, over explaining as always!  EDIT EDIT: I am contemplating the block heel but as I size out where I live, I'd be reluctant as my feet are a flat mess. I am constantly tempted by those damn nut heels just for lols XD



Thank you, this is so helpful! Love your whole  collection! I actually went ahead and ordered the white ones online with a voucher (I had already tried them before). And I am going to get the block heel ballerinas in black. I tried them at the store yesterday but they didn’t have my size, they had just got the first batch. They are basically the same on the front as yours but without the bow. The heel is wood, very nice, and they feel like flats. I think I put soles in both...


----------



## chrissiewong

arnoota said:


> Hi, I recently got the Puzzle bag in medium and am wondering if anyone uses a purse organizer for it? I love the squishable shape of the bag so I don't want it to look overstuffed (or even if not overstuffed, just fully structured).  Any suggestions? I may end up opting for a couple of pouches but before that I thought I'd check here.  Thanks!



Mine is a small but I got a Samorga organizer. It’s a game changer because it keeps the shape of my puzzle well. While I think the slouchy look of puzzle works well, it doesn’t look well when it loses its shape. Things are so much easier to find with an organizer too.


----------



## piecesofalice

doni said:


> Thank you, this is so helpful! Love your whole  collection! I actually went ahead and ordered the white ones online with a voucher (I had already tried them before). And I am going to get the block heel ballerinas in black. I tried them at the store yesterday but they didn’t have my size, they had just got the first batch. They are basically the same on the front as yours but without the bow. The heel is wood, very nice, and they feel like flats. I think I put soles in both...


No worries! Pics and a review when you get them


----------



## Greentea

Luna said:


> Ok... now I'm the owner of a black medium puzzle.  I loved my tan so much.... it's literally my favorite again - and yes, iphone x fits in back pocket.
> View attachment 4669630
> View attachment 4669630


Love it! I keep going back and forth between black and blue


----------



## deem0nessa

I need help in finding out the style name of a Loewe bag that looks just like a Picotin. Thanks in advance


----------



## piecesofalice

deem0nessa said:


> I need help in finding out the style name of a Loewe bag that looks just like a Picotin. Thanks in advance


The Gate or the Balloon (the structured version even)? The T Bucket bag did come with a similar hardwear to the Picotin, but you only really see them in outlets now. There's also the Midnight but they don't make it anymore. 

Perhaps the Hammock, worn a certain way? Hmmmm. /thinking a lot XD


----------



## deem0nessa

piecesofalice said:


> The Gate or the Balloon (the structured version even)? The T Bucket bag did come with a similar hardwear to the Picotin, but you only really see them in outlets now. There's also the Midnight but they don't make it anymore.
> 
> Perhaps the Hammock, worn a certain way? Hmmmm. /thinking a lot XD


Thanks I guess it’s really vintage! Let me try get the pic on here​


----------



## serenityneow

Hi all, and apologies if this has been asked, but Puzzle owners, how has the shape of your bag held up over time?  And if anyone has both the smooth and grained leather versions, which version is better in this regard?  I really do love the Puzzle, but  some photos of used ones give me pause.  I can’t seem to copy it , but one on Fashionphile, for example, looks really sad, and I know I would be upset if I bought one and it looked like that in a few years.  Fingers crossed, the bag on Fashionphile was one of the early ones, and newer ones are holding up better.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## piecesofalice

serenityneow said:


> Hi all, and apologies if this has been asked, but Puzzle owners, how has the shape of your bag held up over time?  And if anyone has both the smooth and grained leather versions, which version is better in this regard?  I really do love the Puzzle, but  some photos of used ones give me pause.  I can’t seem to copy it , but one on Fashionphile, for example, looks really sad, and I know I would be upset if I bought one and it looked like that in a few years.  Fingers crossed, the bag on Fashionphile was one of the early ones, and newer ones are holding up better.  Thanks in advance!


I have both finishes, but I rotate my bags a lot. They are holding up well, they are getting softer however so if you wish to keep the structure you can fill it with paper when not using it, that's what I do. Lord knows they come stuffed to the brim with paper XD


----------



## Orellia

Would this sort of "damage" to a second-hand bag be a deal breaker for you? Fashionphile says it's an "employee or sale stamp"


----------



## daydreamflower

Orellia said:


> Would this sort of "damage" to a second-hand bag be a deal breaker for you? Fashionphile says it's an "employee or sale stamp"



Hard to tell ... how much did you save and which bag is it?


----------



## doni

Ups


----------



## doni

Some pics of the fall 20 collection which is set to become one of the most celebrated of the runway season.


----------



## doni

As for the bags, there were lots of variations on the ballon bag, XXL Hammocks, and the classic Flamenco was adorned with ceramics by Japanese artist Takuro Kuwata. I just love all the focus on craft. The puzzle made an appearance too.


----------



## piecesofalice

Orellia said:


> Would this sort of "damage" to a second-hand bag be a deal breaker for you? Fashionphile says it's an "employee or sale stamp"


I used to work for The Camellia Brand (hint hint no suing pls) and that bag should be pulled from Fashionphile. 

It's been a long time since I worked for said brand, but these techniques are used at Target, Walmart, The Gap etc. It's either:

- A return which is faulty and needs to be send to head office and cannot be sold (usually recycled or used for troubleshooting reasons)
- A sign there was staff theft in the store so they needed to mark it as such (Camellia Brand slashes them in this and the above situation, so nice)
- A sample used for staff training so would be over-handled and have no serial number except for educational "this is where the serial number is" and everyone goes "ooh yes" and thus can do their jobs

Don't buy this bag unless it's $10 max. I'm shocked as Fashionphile is usually aware of these things :/


----------



## piecesofalice

doni said:


> As for the bags, there were lots of variations on the ballon bag, XXL Hammocks, and the classic Flamenco was adorned with ceramics by Japanese artist Takuro Kuwata. I just love all the focus on craft. The puzzle made an appearance too.
> 
> View attachment 4678286
> View attachment 4678287
> View attachment 4678288
> View attachment 4678289
> View attachment 4678290
> View attachment 4678291
> View attachment 4678292
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678293


THE OG FLAMENCO. MY SA has already called and asked what I want, our stocks will be delayed alas due to being int he middle of the Corona Virus, but my list is still being curated XD

Thank you @doni for putting everything in one place!!


----------



## piecesofalice

Mistake!


----------



## Orellia

piecesofalice said:


> I used to work for The Camellia Brand (hint hint no suing pls) and that bag should be pulled from Fashionphile.
> 
> It's been a long time since I worked for said brand, but these techniques are used at Target, Walmart, The Gap etc. It's either:
> 
> - A return which is faulty and needs to be send to head office and cannot be sold (usually recycled or used for troubleshooting reasons)
> - A sign there was staff theft in the store so they needed to mark it as such (Camellia Brand slashes them in this and the above situation, so nice)
> - A sample used for staff training so would be over-handled and have no serial number except for educational "this is where the serial number is" and everyone goes "ooh yes" and thus can do their jobs
> 
> Don't buy this bag unless it's $10 max. I'm shocked as Fashionphile is usually aware of these things :/



Thanks for the inside scoop, I had a feeling it was sketchy. They must be turning a blind eye to it.

Fortunately I didn't buy the bag (Loewe Barcelona in Raffia for $1000).


----------



## IntheOcean

doni said:


> As for the bags, there were lots of variations on the ballon bag, XXL Hammocks, and the classic Flamenco was adorned with ceramics by Japanese artist Takuro Kuwata. I just love all the focus on craft. The puzzle made an appearance too.
> 
> View attachment 4678286
> View attachment 4678287
> View attachment 4678288
> View attachment 4678289
> View attachment 4678290
> View attachment 4678291
> View attachment 4678292
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678293


That Puzzle with the woven top handle looks interesting!


----------



## daydreamflower

doni said:


> As for the bags, there were lots of variations on the ballon bag, XXL Hammocks, and the classic Flamenco was adorned with ceramics by Japanese artist Takuro Kuwata. I just love all the focus on craft. The puzzle made an appearance too.
> 
> View attachment 4678286
> View attachment 4678287
> View attachment 4678288
> View attachment 4678289
> View attachment 4678290
> View attachment 4678291
> View attachment 4678292
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678293



Green balloon and green-suede xxl hammock look great! hope they will release the green one in small as well. having the balloon on my radar now


----------



## jans131

doni said:


> Some pics of the fall 20 collection which is set to become one of the most celebrated of the runway season.



omg all the coats looked incredible! I dieee, just take my money Jonathan


----------



## daydreamflower

Just discovered this black mini puzzle with white stitching 
I already own the midnight blue/back one and i don't plan to get another "dark" color but this one is really tempting


----------



## MsShooz

serenityneow said:


> Hi all, and apologies if this has been asked, but Puzzle owners, how has the shape of your bag held up over time?  And if anyone has both the smooth and grained leather versions, which version is better in this regard?  I really do love the Puzzle, but  some photos of used ones give me pause.  I can’t seem to copy it , but one on Fashionphile, for example, looks really sad, and I know I would be upset if I bought one and it looked like that in a few years.  Fingers crossed, the bag on Fashionphile was one of the early ones, and newer ones are holding up better.  Thanks in advance!



I've only had mine a couple of months, but I've used it every day and it's immaculate. I actually *want* the slouchy dip in the middle though, so I've started putting less in it, as when it's full it's pretty square. If you like that squared structure on the topline, it's worth packing quite full or getting an organiser. Mine has lost zero shape or definition in the base.


----------



## MsShooz

Orellia said:


> Would this sort of "damage" to a second-hand bag be a deal breaker for you? Fashionphile says it's an "employee or sale stamp"


It wouldn't put me off at all if it was inside the bag and the discount was substantial.


----------



## Fish_in_a_Bag

Went to Nordstrom today and saw the small balloon bucket bag in vintage khaki. Was it a cutie!! About the size of small puzzle. Beautiful colour and beautiful leather too. But I really was disappointed in the workmanship of the bag. I’m not sure if it has to do with the fact that the leather isn’t lined inside but the caramel tan colour piping is really unevenly done and this is especially obvious for the pipings around the base. I really was tempted until I saw that...


----------



## EmmaPeel

Does anybody own the puzzle in the medium and the small size?

I have a hard time deciding between the two sizes and I have heard so many pros and cons about each which totally confused me.

Before I saw it irl I thought that the medium is the one to go for because of the   D-ring, the feet, the shoulder pad and the wider opening.

So a few weeks ago I ordered a medium tan puzzle but I was somewhat disappointed after it arrived. I love to wear my bags crossbody and it was kind of stiff and bulky wearing it this way. The strap annoyed me, the color was not what I expected (to me it is a somehow „muted tan„ if this makes sense?) and it just wasn’t the dream bag I had hoped for so I returned it.

Should I give it another try with the small size? I saw a one in the caramel color online. It has gold hardware (which I love!), the color looks warmer and the leather more slouchy (or am I wrong?).

If it only had the feet and the D-ring I would have ordered it already but I am thinking back and forth.

Should I give it a try? Or do you think I should forget about the puzzle?


----------



## chrissiewong

EmmaPeel said:


> Does anybody own the puzzle in the medium and the small size?
> 
> I have a hard time deciding between the two sizes and I have heard so many pros and cons about each which totally confused me.
> 
> Before I saw it irl I thought that the medium is the one to go for because of the   D-ring, the feet, the shoulder pad and the wider opening.
> 
> So a few weeks ago I ordered a medium tan puzzle but I was somewhat disappointed after it arrived. I love to wear my bags crossbody and it was kind of stiff and bulky wearing it this way. The strap annoyed me, the color was not what I expected (to me it is a somehow „muted tan„ if this makes sense?) and it just wasn’t the dream bag I had hoped for so I returned it.
> 
> Should I give it another try with the small size? I saw a one in the caramel color online. It has gold hardware (which I love!), the color looks warmer and the leather more slouchy (or am I wrong?).
> 
> If it only had the feet and the D-ring I would have ordered it already but I am thinking back and forth.
> 
> Should I give it a try? Or do you think I should forget about the puzzle?


I have the small puzzle in tan and I never regret buying it. I’m just 150cm so medium to me it’s too bulky and big anyway. However, the leather does soften up so eventually wearing it crossbody will feel a lot more comfortable.  
The lack of d ring doesn’t bother me at all as I am not going to wear as a “backpack” anyway. I have been wearing my small puzzle for around half a year now and the base still look brand new. 
Regarding the color and leather, I like the glossier finish on classic calf and so I got the tan. However, if you prefer grained leather, light caramel would definitely be a good choice. I like how understated with the embossed Loewe logo for grained leather puzzle bags!

Puzzle bag is something that I have craved for years (yes, since then they still have the d ring and thicker strap and feet) but only took the plunge last year. It has become my favorite go to bag because it’s so light and the leather is so soft. It’s just a bit sad that I stopped using luxury handbags because of coronavirus these days (it’s impossible for me to spray alcohol on it!)


----------



## MsShooz

EmmaPeel said:


> Does anybody own the puzzle in the medium and the small size?
> 
> I have a hard time deciding between the two sizes and I have heard so many pros and cons about each which totally confused me.
> 
> Before I saw it irl I thought that the medium is the one to go for because of the   D-ring, the feet, the shoulder pad and the wider opening.
> 
> So a few weeks ago I ordered a medium tan puzzle but I was somewhat disappointed after it arrived. I love to wear my bags crossbody and it was kind of stiff and bulky wearing it this way. The strap annoyed me, the color was not what I expected (to me it is a somehow „muted tan„ if this makes sense?) and it just wasn’t the dream bag I had hoped for so I returned it.
> 
> Should I give it another try with the small size? I saw a one in the caramel color online. It has gold hardware (which I love!), the color looks warmer and the leather more slouchy (or am I wrong?).
> 
> If it only had the feet and the D-ring I would have ordered it already but I am thinking back and forth.
> 
> Should I give it a try? Or do you think I should forget about the puzzle?


I also agonised for months over size. In the end I went for small because the bottom line is that I wear my bags crossbody most often, and the medium doesn't look good crossbody on most people (I might get a medium in tan in the future, for travel, but I couldn't have a hand held design as my everyday bag). I'm glad I went for the small because you can fit so much inside - way more than any other bag in the small category - and it looks just right. I don't really care about the feet (there's zero scuffing or damage to the bottom of my bag), but I guess if I could choose, I'd have the medium strap on the small bag, but I never really think about it - the thinner strap certainly doesn't dig or feel uncomfortable, and it looks smart in the evening. I do wonder if they might bring the wider strap back at some point in the future, because I think it's lots of people's preference. Or maybe sell it separately, like Louis Vuitton do.


----------



## EmmaPeel

chrissiewong said:


> I have the small puzzle in tan and I never regret buying it. I’m just 150cm so medium to me it’s too bulky and big anyway. However, the leather does soften up so eventually wearing it crossbody will feel a lot more comfortable.
> The lack of d ring doesn’t bother me at all as I am not going to wear as a “backpack” anyway. I have been wearing my small puzzle for around half a year now and the base still look brand new.
> Regarding the color and leather, I like the glossier finish on classic calf and so I got the tan. However, if you prefer grained leather, light caramel would definitely be a good choice. I like how understated with the embossed Loewe logo for grained leather puzzle bags!
> 
> Puzzle bag is something that I have craved for years (yes, since then they still have the d ring and thicker strap and feet) but only took the plunge last year. It has become my favorite go to bag because it’s so light and the leather is so soft. It’s just a bit sad that I stopped using luxury handbags because of coronavirus these days (it’s impossible for me to spray alcohol on it!)


Thank you for sharing your thoughts.

I decided to try and just ordered the small puzzle in caramel with 20% discount. If it doesn’t work for me I can return it so there is no risk.

Same as you I had an eye on this bag since it was released. In the past few months I also took a look at the preloved market. But realizing how many fakes are out there let me stay away from buying.

I will post pictures after the puzzle has arrived.


----------



## MsShooz

The fake Puzzle situation is out of control. I've reported lots in recent weeks.


----------



## EmmaPeel

Glad you are feeling the same!

I found one on Ebay a few weeks ago, here is the listing
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/254512542201

I was suspicious because of the plastic piece on the tag you can see on one picture (it was a metal piece on the raffia bag I bought at Matchesfashion and also on the puzzle I bought and returned) and asked the seller for more photos.

There I noticed differences in quality of the dust bag (the inner seams looked completely off, I have a LOEWE dustbag to compare) and also realised that the angle of the leather piece on the back zipper was mirrored. Furthermore the bag had the new stamping on the inner flap bit the 6 and the 9 looked different than on the clearly authentic one I had in front of me.

Seller had no receipt and claimed the bag was a gift... I reported this to Ebay but nothing happened. The bag was sold last week...


----------



## QuelleFromage

I just want to say I am so pleased with Loewe customer service! I had a quick question about my Mini Puzzle shipment; they answered right away; they were detailed, helpful and warm. Honestly Hermès could take a lesson from Loewe.


----------



## Addicted to bags

QuelleFromage said:


> I just want to say I am so pleased with Loewe customer service! I had a quick question about my Mini Puzzle shipment; they answered right away; they were detailed, helpful and warm. Honestly Hermès could take a lesson from Loewe.


Please share pics of your new Mini when you can  And maybe a mod if you don't mind? I'm thinking of picking up the mini peacock one.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Addicted to bags said:


> Please share pics of your new Mini when you can  And maybe a mod if you don't mind? I'm thinking of picking up the mini peacock one.


Absolutely! As soon as there is daylight. Even my DH who is all Hermès all the time likes this bag.


----------



## chrissiewong

I know it’s a very random change of topic. What do you think about hammock zipped and the drawstring version? Which one do you prefer?

I am thinking about getting a hammock but quite undecided if I should buy a hammock. I already have a small puzzle but I feel like hammock is more versatile in terms of what I can fit into the bag. 

What do you think about the hammock bag?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Addicted to bags said:


> Please share pics of your new Mini when you can  And maybe a mod if you don't mind? I'm thinking of picking up the mini peacock one.


 Here’s the black/taupe mini puzzle. Apologies for stay at home jeans and turtleneck!  For reference I’m 5’2”/157 cm and about 97 lbs/44 kg.
I have NO idea why it is called black/taupe (it's called that in Spanish too) - it is black and white with a little bit of brown that does not look taupe-y at all. What I like is that it works with EVERYTHING. But I think the peacock version is very special.
I would happily own lots of these


----------



## Addicted to bags

QuelleFromage said:


> Here’s the black/taupe mini puzzle. Apologies for stay at home jeans and turtleneck!  For reference I’m 5’2”/157 cm and about 97 lbs/44 kg.
> I have NO idea why it is called black/taupe (it's called that in Spanish too) - it is black and white with a little bit of brown that does not look taupe-y at all. What I like is that it works with EVERYTHING. But I think the peacock version is very special.
> I would happily own lots of these
> 
> View attachment 4692960
> View attachment 4692961
> View attachment 4692959


Oh that looks so cute on you QuelleFromage!! 
Is the strap adjustable or is it fixed like the mini Lindy?
Off topic, but love your wood floors


----------



## randr21

QuelleFromage said:


> Here’s the black/taupe mini puzzle. Apologies for stay at home jeans and turtleneck!  For reference I’m 5’2”/157 cm and about 97 lbs/44 kg.
> I have NO idea why it is called black/taupe (it's called that in Spanish too) - it is black and white with a little bit of brown that does not look taupe-y at all. What I like is that it works with EVERYTHING. But I think the peacock version is very special.
> I would happily own lots of these
> 
> View attachment 4692960
> View attachment 4692961
> View attachment 4692959



Every time I want to not wear all black, I see a pic like yours and am reminded of how good it looks with accessories in any colorway or shape, but esp with this mini cutie.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that looks so cute on you QuelleFromage!!
> Is the strap adjustable or is it fixed like the mini Lindy?
> Off topic, but love your wood floors


It's a fixed strap. The length happens to be perfect to me, might not work crossbody on a very tall person. The bag is so light!
Thanks about the floors, they are reclaimed from a barn! 10 inch pine planks.


----------



## Addicted to bags

QuelleFromage said:


> It's a fixed strap. The length happens to be perfect to me, might not work crossbody on a very tall person. The bag is so light!
> Thanks about the floors, they are reclaimed from a barn! 10 inch pine planks.


I'm not tall so not a problem for me. 5'1" on a good day 
Oh nice, barn floors. The color is lovely too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

QuelleFromage said:


> It's a fixed strap. The length happens to be perfect to me, might not work crossbody on a very tall person. The bag is so light!
> Thanks about the floors, they are reclaimed from a barn! 10 inch pine planks.


This is the mini I'm considering. I'm not usually into floral or busy patterned bags, but I love the colors.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Addicted to bags said:


> This is the mini I'm considering. I'm not usually into floral or busy patterned bags, but I love the colors.
> 
> View attachment 4692989


It's so pretty! I like limited editions.


----------



## randr21

So I recently been checking out loewe. Felt the puzzle bag at Bergdorf's and was impressed, but wanted to wait and see if it's something that I truly want. Last week, I saw a pair of the gate wedge sandals and thought I'd try it since I love a good wedge. 

When the order arrived, I was quite disappointed with the quality. Hoping it's just a fluke, and bags have better QC. Anyways, sharing pics. And it's on its way back.


----------



## QuelleFromage

randr21 said:


> So I recently been checking out loewe. Felt the puzzle bag at Bergdorf's and was impressed, but wanted to wait and see if it's something that I truly want. Last week, I saw a pair of the gate wedge sandals and thought I'd try it since I love a good wedge.
> 
> When the order arrived, I was quite disappointed with the quality. Hoping it's just a fluke, and bags have better QC. Anyways, sharing pics. And it's on its way back.
> 
> View attachment 4693088
> View attachment 4693089
> View attachment 4693090
> View attachment 4693091


wow, yeah! I see what you mean. So sorry!

Loewe is so well positioned right now....they could really take a big step up in perception as a luxury brand, but not with this.


----------



## MsShooz

randr21 said:


> So I recently been checking out loewe. Felt the puzzle bag at Bergdorf's and was impressed, but wanted to wait and see if it's something that I truly want. Last week, I saw a pair of the gate wedge sandals and thought I'd try it since I love a good wedge.
> 
> When the order arrived, I was quite disappointed with the quality. Hoping it's just a fluke, and bags have better QC. Anyways, sharing pics. And it's on its way back.
> 
> View attachment 4693088
> View attachment 4693089
> View attachment 4693090
> View attachment 4693091



I can totally see what you mean. Very disappointing. I can only speak to your concern about the bags - they are exceptional quality. I'd say my Loewe Puzzle is better quality than my bags from Chanel, Saint Laurent and Celine. The leather is gorgeous and the stitching is perfect. They hold their shape beautifully, however much you toss them around (I don't baby mine AT ALL). I really hope they don't let that slip, as the superior quality is a big part of their current popularity, I think.


----------



## doni

randr21 said:


> So I recently been checking out loewe. Felt the puzzle bag at Bergdorf's and was impressed, but wanted to wait and see if it's something that I truly want. Last week, I saw a pair of the gate wedge sandals and thought I'd try it since I love a good wedge.
> 
> When the order arrived, I was quite disappointed with the quality. Hoping it's just a fluke, and bags have better QC. Anyways, sharing pics. And it's on its way back.
> 
> View attachment 4693088
> View attachment 4693089
> View attachment 4693090
> View attachment 4693091


That’s bad!


----------



## totally

Decided to treat myself with this beauty! Loewe small puzzle bag in tan classic calfskin. The camera doesn’t fully capture the richness of the leather and colour.


----------



## emilykj

Hi everyone, I just ordered the small tan puzzle bag from Ssense for a great price. I received it today and can’t find a date code anywhere. Can someone tell me where it should be? TIA!


----------



## Greentea

totally said:


> Decided to treat myself with this beauty! Loewe small puzzle bag in tan classic calfskin. The camera doesn’t fully capture the richness of the leather and colour.


----------



## awheaton

Help! I can’t decide which colour to order. Both have gold hardware. Thoughts on which colour is most versatile? I love in Canada where we have 4 very distinct seasons and winter is long and cold. I tend to wear a lot of black in the winter. My wardrobe is mostly neutrals: black, denim, greys, white, soft blues.


----------



## Orellia

awheaton said:


> Help! I can’t decide which colour to order. Both have gold hardware. Thoughts on which colour is most versatile? I love in Canada where we have 4 very distinct seasons and winter is long and cold. I tend to wear a lot of black in the winter. My wardrobe is mostly neutrals: black, denim, greys, white, soft blues.



I wear the same color palette and I've been thinking about the Sand/Mink color Puzzle too! I think it's the perfect neutral because it can go with both cool AND warm toned clothes/shoes. Plenty of people wear the Tan puzzle with black but I still personally prefer the Sand/Mink. Please post pics whichever you get!


----------



## Easyeve

Muppet18 said:


> @elly_fong: I have my large Puzzle bag a year and a half now and I use it a lot!
> No signs of usage on the areas you are refering to.
> It still looks new!
> The leather has softened a bit and that's it.
> The Puzzle bag is def. one of my best purchases in the past!
> So don't worry!


Hi! I am looking to buy the large puzzle bag and I can't find any posts specifically for the large size. Can you share your experience? What does it fit? Is it useable for day to day as a work bag? Looking to find a bag I can carry everyday that fits my essentials. I am rall and lean toward plus size so the medium feels awkward for me. All the stores we have in my city only carry the medium size. Any feedback you can provided is so appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## emilykj

Hi Everyone!  I am a TPF OG but new to Loewe. I recently bought the small tan puzzle bag and am debating if I should keep it or not. I’ve read all the posts about the different leather types but mine seems to have both classic and grained leather. Is this a thing? The sides are smooth and the front and back are grained. Here are some pics. It was the last one left at SSence, and priced at $1800. With their 20% off recently it came to $1544 after tax. I really prefer the smooth leather but is it worth another $1000?


----------



## totally

emilykj said:


> Hi everyone, I just ordered the small tan puzzle bag from Ssense for a great price. I received it today and can’t find a date code anywhere. Can someone tell me where it should be? TIA!



It's inside the bag, on the leather lining the zipper.


----------



## emilykj

totally said:


> It's inside the bag, on the leather lining the zipper.


I found it, thank you!


----------



## awheaton

emilykj said:


> Hi everyone, I just ordered the small tan puzzle bag from Ssense for a great price. I received it today and can’t find a date code anywhere. Can someone tell me where it should be? TIA!



Would love to know what you paid. I’m looking at one on ssense but not sure what’s considered a “great price”.


----------



## chrissiewong

emilykj said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am a TPF OG but new to Loewe. I recently bought the small tan puzzle bag and am debating if I should keep it or not. I’ve read all the posts about the different leather types but mine seems to have both classic and grained leather. Is this a thing? The sides are smooth and the front and back are grained. Here are some pics. It was the last one left at SSence, and priced at $1800. With their 20% off recently it came to $1544 after tax. I really prefer the smooth leather but is it worth another $1000?


It’s perfectly normal. I got mine from the Loewe shop and mine has a side with slightly more grained leather. I was a bit sad at first for not noticing it when I bought it, but I now love my bag too much and love its individuality!

[edit] it’s actually different from the normal “grained leather” like in the sand/ mink or light caramel color. The one we are having are just having a bit more textured to the leather.


----------



## earthygirl

emilykj said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am a TPF OG but new to Loewe. I recently bought the small tan puzzle bag and am debating if I should keep it or not. I’ve read all the posts about the different leather types but mine seems to have both classic and grained leather. Is this a thing? The sides are smooth and the front and back are grained. Here are some pics. It was the last one left at SSence, and priced at $1800. With their 20% off recently it came to $1544 after tax. I really prefer the smooth leather but is it worth another $1000?


Only the top flap of yours looks a bit more textured than I prefer. I own two small puzzles—- the tan and the stone blue and both look similar to yours.  I would keep it.  At that price it is a steal!  I thought I did well when I went through Rakuten.com and bought it from Saks during a gift card event for about 1900 usd, equivalent to the European price.  You should definitely keep it. The tan puzzle is my most used bag!  Congrats!!!


----------



## emilykj

awheaton said:


> Would love to know what you paid. I’m looking at one on ssense but not sure what’s considered a “great price”.


$1544 with tax.


----------



## emilykj

chrissiewong said:


> It’s perfectly normal. I got mine from the Loewe shop and mine has a side with slightly more grained leather. I was a bit sad at first for not noticing it when I bought it, but I now love my bag too much and love its individuality!
> 
> [edit] it’s actually different from the normal “grained leather” like in the sand/ mink or light caramel color. The one we are having are just having a bit more textured to the leather.


So glad to hear that you love your bag! If they had any more would try to exchange it but this was the last one with this model number. I see what you’re saying that the graining is not as much as on a mink or caramel bag. Maybe they just used two batches of leather on this bag.


----------



## emilykj

earthygirl said:


> Only the top flap of yours looks a bit more textured than I prefer. I own two small puzzles—- the tan and the stone blue and both look similar to yours.  I would keep it.  At that price it is a steal!  I thought I did well when I went through Rakuten.com and bought it from Saks during a gift card event for about 1900 usd, equivalent to the European price.  You should definitely keep it. The tan puzzle is my most used bag!  Congrats!!!


Thanks!  I almost pulled the trigger on the Saks deal that you got too but waited too long. $1900 is a great price too...FP is selling a preloved one for more than that. I think I’ll keep it. The leather is going to soften up with use anyway  I don’t think it’s worth spending $400-$800 more for an all smooth leather bag.


----------



## EmmaPeel

If you had to decide between the caramel color in grained leather with gold hardware and the tan smooth with silver which one would you prefer and why?

And does anybody know why the grained leather version is pricier than the smooth?


----------



## sexycombover

If anyone wants a pink or red small puzzle bags, or some camel or black hammock bags, they're 40% off on Nordstrom right now. I think one seasonal mini gate as well but I can't remember the colour now.

Still out of my budget, but seems like a good deal for those who are wanting to take the jump! Maybe one day I will own a Puzzle or Gate


----------



## emilykj

EmmaPeel said:


> If you had to decide between the caramel color in grained leather with gold hardware and the tan smooth with silver which one would you prefer and why?
> 
> And does anybody know why the grained leather version is pricier than the smooth?


I prefer the tone of the tan color over the caramel. I also prefer the smooth leather because it looks more luxurious IMO so for that reason I’d go with the tan with silver HW. I mix my metals so gold or silver doesn’t really matter to me.


----------



## EmmaPeel

Finally I ordered both and they are beautiful. I don’t know which one I should keep!


----------



## doni

EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4705884
> View attachment 4705885
> 
> 
> Finally I ordered both and they are beautiful. I don’t know which one I should keep!
> 
> View attachment 4705882
> View attachment 4705883


Very nice, I like the darker one, is that the tan?


----------



## EmmaPeel

doni said:


> Very nice, I like the darker one, is that the tan?


Yes, it is the tan. I also love the color!

I am so undecided because I tend to wear GHW most of the time...


----------



## randr21

EmmaPeel said:


> Yes, it is the tan. I also love the color!
> 
> I am so undecided because I tend to wear GHW most of the time...


I like the lighter colored one against your dark clothing and yellow shoes. It stands out more, and seems more "youthful and vibrant", while the darker one is also lovely, but gives me a more conservative vibe.


----------



## EmmaPeel

randr21 said:


> I like the lighter colored one against your dark clothing and yellow shoes. It stands out more, and seems more "youthful and vibrant", while the darker one is also lovely, but gives me a more conservative vibe.


After reading your comment I looked at the pictures again and totally agree. The tan looks a bit „dull“ in comparison.


----------



## dwang018

emilykj said:


> $1544 with tax.


Hi is this USD?


----------



## emilykj

dwang018 said:


> Hi is this USD?


Yes. $1440 before tax.


----------



## emilykj

EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4705884
> View attachment 4705885
> 
> 
> Finally I ordered both and they are beautiful. I don’t know which one I should keep!
> 
> View attachment 4705882
> View attachment 4705883


They’re both beautiful!  I think you should go with the lighter one if you tend to wear more gold than silver. Also if you tend to wear darker clothing the lighter bag will be a nice contrast. Love the outfit BTW!


----------



## doni

Loewe are doing these really nice live tours of artisans ateliers in their Instagram account. Here are the ones scheduled for this week if you are interested:


----------



## dwang018

emilykj said:


> Yes. $1440 before tax.


Thank you for the reply. Can you please confirm that it is a small size and not a mini? The small is listed as 2700 originally.
Thanks again.


----------



## emilykj

dwang018 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Can you please confirm that it is a small size and not a mini? The small is listed as 2700 originally.
> Thanks again.


Yes it is definitely the small size .


----------



## dwang018

emilykj said:


> Yes it is definitely the small size .


That's an amazing price! do you like the bag so far?


----------



## EmmaPeel

I decided on the light caramel and took her out today for the first time! Happy


----------



## randr21

EmmaPeel said:


> I decided on the light caramel and took her out today for the first time! Happy
> 
> View attachment 4706617



definitely a hard choice, but you made the right one for you! the lighter one looks just as amazing with neutral outfits...and the gold is a great "warming" accent.


----------



## dwang018

EmmaPeel said:


> I decided on the light caramel and took her out today for the first time! Happy
> 
> View attachment 4706617


very nice, and love the outfit!


----------



## doni

EmmaPeel said:


> I decided on the light caramel and took her out today for the first time! Happy
> 
> View attachment 4706617


Very nice, you couldn’t go wrong either way.


----------



## dwang018

emilykj said:


> Yes it is definitely the small size .


I'm debating between the small and mini. I think the adjustable strap could be useful.


----------



## EmmaPeel

emilykj said:


> They’re both beautiful!  I think you should go with the lighter one if you tend to wear more gold than silver. Also if you tend to wear darker clothing the lighter bag will be a nice contrast. Love the outfit BTW!





randr21 said:


> definitely a hard choice, but you made the right one for you! the lighter one looks just as amazing with neutral outfits...and the gold is a great "warming" accent.





dwang018 said:


> very nice, and love the outfit!





doni said:


> Very nice, you couldn’t go wrong either way.



You are so sweet, thanks for all your comments. 

I think I was influenced by the idea that the tan calf leather is the „classic“ among all puzzle bags so I have to like it best. 
But my heart says the caramel with gold is the best choice for me.


----------



## Sopu

When was Loewe zipper bag last available in stores? Does someone remember how much did it cost and what would be a reasonable value these days. I am pondering to buy one preloved but I dont know how much is reasonable to pay. Thanks!


----------



## ladybug333

Has anyone heard of the Soft Puzzle Bag? It sounds like it’s made from softer leather and the puzzle pieces are less defined. Looks gorgeous online!


----------



## EmmaPeel

ladybug333 said:


> Has anyone heard of the Soft Puzzle Bag? It sounds like it’s made from softer leather and the puzzle pieces are less defined. Looks gorgeous online!
> 
> View attachment 4712310


I have also seen it and my first thought was that it is less expensive to make it because no pieces have to be sewn together.

The original puzzle is a piece of art while the new version doesn’t have this special vibe to me.

Hopefully it won’t replace the original but that’s just my feeling about this bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

ladybug333 said:


> Has anyone heard of the Soft Puzzle Bag? It sounds like it’s made from softer leather and the puzzle pieces are less defined. Looks gorgeous online!
> 
> View attachment 4712310


Is that a small or a medium puzzle do you know?


----------



## ladybug333

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that a small or a medium puzzle do you know?


It’s a medium and it only comes in white, black, or tan, and only in the medium size right now.


----------



## ladybug333

EmmaPeel said:


> I have also seen it and my first thought was that it is less expensive to make it because no pieces have to be sewn together.
> 
> The original puzzle is a piece of art while the new version doesn’t have this special vibe to me.
> 
> Hopefully it won’t replace the original but that’s just my feeling about this bag.


That could be true about the labor being slightly cheaper. I’m sure they have templates for the puzzle pieces, so I can’t imagine it’s too time consuming to sew them on.

The “soft” version is $300 more. I’m guessing because it’s a different (perhaps more luxurious?) leather.


----------



## Addicted to bags

ladybug333 said:


> It’s a medium and it only comes in white, black, or tan, and only in the medium size right now.


Thanks for answering. I'm still hoping one day they will return the medium sized puzzle strap to the small size puzzle. I have 2 small puzzles with this awesome strap along with the feet on the bottom. I still don't understand why they took it away. The OG is strap is more comfortable and who doesn't want feet on a bag over $2k?


----------



## yahoo33

I found a used small cobalt blue puzzle bag for a great price. What is everyone’s thoughts on the color?


----------



## Addicted to bags

yahoo33 said:


> I found a used small cobalt blue puzzle bag for a great price. What is everyone’s thoughts on the color?


I love a bright blue, cheerful and I think it can be a very versatile color depending on your wardrobe colors.


----------



## doni

I know it is marketing, but I love that they have chosen to acknowledge the situation and have J Anderson personally sign the message. Strikes the right tone in my view.




Btw, my SA had said that this year’s Paula collection was good, and she was right. The accessories in particular are fenomenal, I may get a hat or visor and some towels (I still take to the beach my mum’s Loewe towel from the 80s, a bit decolored but in perfect shape). There is also a new basket in a Neverfull shape that looks really good.  I had hoped for a cushion tote in a print I liked but not convinced by the ones on offer.


----------



## ali74

I just received my new (to me) medium puzzle. I have been lusting over this bag for ages and was over moon to buy it. Now in looking at it, there are three leather seams on the front of first layer of bag’s leather. Is this normal? Could I trouble other medium puzzle owners to have a look theirs? Any help or advice would be appreciated so much!


----------



## Luna

ali74 said:


> I just received my new (to me) medium puzzle. I have been lusting over this bag for ages and was over moon to buy it. Now in looking at it, there are three leather seams on the front of first layer of bag’s leather. Is this normal? Could I trouble other medium puzzle owners to have a look theirs? Any help or advice would be appreciated so much!
> 
> View attachment 4715909
> View attachment 4715910


do you mean the leather pieces in between the edge inked piecing detail?


----------



## Luna

Sopu said:


> When was Loewe zipper bag last available in stores? Does someone remember how much did it cost and what would be a reasonable value these days. I am pondering to buy one preloved but I dont know how much is reasonable to pay. Thanks!


megs just did a home review on her loewe zipper puzzle - she said a major downside is that those zippers get caught on clothing. - knowing my luck i would definitely ruin every knit i own


----------



## ali74

Luna said:


> do you mean the leather pieces in between the edge inked piecing detail?



That’s exactly what I mean. Can you help?


----------



## someonelikeyou

ali74 said:


> That’s exactly what I mean. Can you help?


This is normal, mine is the same and I got it straight from a Loewe store. No worries!


----------



## ali74

someonelikeyou said:


> This is normal, mine is the same and I got it straight from a Loewe store. No worries!



Thank you, so much!!!!! That puts my mind at ease.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Does anyone own the medium basket? Would love to see some pictures.


----------



## yahoo33

Does anyone own the puzzle in this colorway? I'm just worried about the white getting pretty dirty.


----------



## Luna

ali74 said:


> That’s exactly what I mean. Can you help?


i just checked my black and weirdly it doesnt have this piecing, but my tan does - so odd... i guess there are all sorts of discrepancies when they make these bags - 
anyways, like someonelikeyou said, don’t worry - enjoy your bag!


----------



## yahoo33

Does anyone own the Puzzle in the light taupe/clay color? Does the color transfer? I wear jeans a lot and I'm afraid there's going to be color transfer.


----------



## ali74

Luna said:


> i just checked my black and weirdly it doesnt have this piecing, but my tan does - so odd... i guess there are all sorts of discrepancies when they make these bags -
> anyways, like someonelikeyou said, don’t worry - enjoy your bag!



Thank you for checking!


----------



## lumkeikei

I am loving the new bright colours for summer!


----------



## doni

I just ordered this for my birthday.
When your main social activity is grocery shopping, this is really the only kind of bag that makes sense to buy


----------



## electricolor

I'm contemplating on getting a small Loewe puzzle bag after so many months, because my heart keeps going back to it. And I've read that the quality/attention to detail is amazing too. But I'm hoping someone could help me pick a color!

I'm debating between the tan, black, or midnight/black ones. Black and midnight/black are definitely more in my comfort zone, but I don't own anything like the tan one. I'm also unsure about the durability or stiffness comparison between smooth calfskin and the grained one, but I like the slouchiness of some bags. If anyone could give me some recommendations, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ladybug333

electricolor said:


> I'm contemplating on getting a small Loewe puzzle bag after so many months, because my heart keeps going back to it. And I've read that the quality/attention to detail is amazing too. But I'm hoping someone could help me pick a color!
> 
> I'm debating between the tan, black, or midnight/black ones. Black and midnight/black are definitely more in my comfort zone, but I don't own anything like the tan one. I'm also unsure about the durability or stiffness comparison between smooth calfskin and the grained one, but I like the slouchiness of some bags. If anyone could give me some recommendations, that would be greatly appreciated!


I would highly recommend it! I have it in tan and it’s my only bag that color, but I find that it’s basically a neutral and works well with pretty much any color. I have the smooth leather and it is quite thick and has held its shape well. I have the medium size, so I’d imagine the small would hold its shape even more. I do purposely give mine that slouchy indent because I love the look, but the bag itself doesn’t feel slouchy/floppy to me. It holds its shape beautifully. It’s one of my favorite bags!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hello everyone! Happy to join Loewe lovers club 

I’ve always been a LV girl, but recently I started looking for a more spacious bag, and came across Loewe Cushion in Small. I really love the practical but stylish design, and what I’ve read about the brand and craftsmanship is inspiring.

Question is should I go for all leather or leather plus canvas? Both should be delivered to me on May 11 to choose, but prior to looking at them in person I would highly appreciate your inputs. Both look great to me, canvas looks a bit more cozy.

How durable is Loewe canvas and leather? I want to use the bag as an everyday piece after the lockdown is over, carrying a cosmetic pouch, notebook, maybe 13” laptop sometimes. Would be great to use is across all seasons. Should either be more durable from your experience, and how heavy are Loewe leather bags?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## emilykj

earthygirl said:


> Only the top flap of yours looks a bit more textured than I prefer. I own two small puzzles—- the tan and the stone blue and both look similar to yours.  I would keep it.  At that price it is a steal!  I thought I did well when I went through Rakuten.com and bought it from Saks during a gift card event for about 1900 usd, equivalent to the European price.  You should definitely keep it. The tan puzzle is my most used bag!  Congrats!!!


I forgot to post an update! I was able to exchange my bag for a different one thru Ssence and it’s much smoother than the original.


----------



## Clairen4

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hello everyone! Happy to join Loewe lovers club
> 
> I’ve always been a LV girl, but recently I started looking for a more spacious bag, and came across Loewe Cushion in Small. I really love the practical but stylish design, and what I’ve read about the brand and craftsmanship is inspiring.
> 
> Question is should I go for all leather or leather plus canvas? Both should be delivered to me on May 11 to choose, but prior to looking at them in person I would highly appreciate your inputs. Both look great to me, canvas looks a bit more cozy.
> 
> How durable is Loewe canvas and leather? I want to use the bag as an everyday piece after the lockdown is over, carrying a cosmetic pouch, notebook, maybe 13” laptop sometimes. Would be great to use is across all seasons. Should either be more durable from your experience, and how heavy are Loewe leather bags?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 4723660
> 
> View attachment 4723661


Personally I like the all leather one. The color looks amazing and the leather scrumptious!!


----------



## melblvoe

So happy to added the Gate bag ❤️


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Clairen4 said:


> Personally I like the all leather one. The color looks amazing and the leather scrumptious!!



Yes, the color is great!
One of my worries is if the all leather one is going to be heavy stuffed with things, if the leather is thick?


----------



## earthygirl

electricolor said:


> I'm contemplating on getting a small Loewe puzzle bag after so many months, because my heart keeps going back to it. And I've read that the quality/attention to detail is amazing too. But I'm hoping someone could help me pick a color!
> 
> I'm debating between the tan, black, or midnight/black ones. Black and midnight/black are definitely more in my comfort zone, but I don't own anything like the tan one. I'm also unsure about the durability or stiffness comparison between smooth calfskin and the grained one, but I like the slouchiness of some bags. If anyone could give me some recommendations, that would be greatly appreciated!



Get the tan in the smooth leather!!! I bought the small in stone blue preloved first. I loved carrying the bag so much that I bought the small tan in smooth leather from saks when they had one of their promotions.  I wasn’t sure about the tan at first because I’ve always gravitated towards black, taupe and grey bags....but I absolutely love tan bags now!  It truly goes with just about any casual outfit. It is the perfect neutral imho.  The color just adds more interest to my outfits than other neutral colors do. Best thing about the color is that it looks great all year round. Black sometimes looks harsh to me in the spring and summer months...just my opinion...I’m digressing...sorry back to your questions..

I prefer the smooth leather.  I ordered the tan bag with pebbled leather and gold hardware directly from Loewe to compare to the smooth tan bag with silver hardware. I wanted to be sure that I preferred the tan smooth leather over the pebbled light caramel color.  I posted some comparison pics on this thread back in Jan I think. You can search for those. The smooth leather is extremely durable and looks more luxe than the pebbled leather in my opinion. The tan color is also perfect. Hardware is so minimal on this bag that it doesn’t make a difference to me when deciding what metal jewelry to wear.  I usually match the metal of the bag and my jewelry.  Anyway, this is one of my most carried and most loved bags!


----------



## jennyy

Hi! Just learned about Loewe here and WOW, amazing designs. I have some questions about the Puzzle bag and I've been trying to comb through this thread, but I was hoping to hear your opinions about:

1. Grained or smooth? Correct me if I'm wrong, but grained is a slouchier material? And is grained less scratch resistant?

2. Small vs. Medium. I'm only 5'2'', so I know the small will look more proportional to my height. Any short girls out there who have the medium and are happy with it? Or feel like they should have gotten the small? I actually have the small size in my hands right now and I cannot fit my agenda in there. This will mainly be a work bag so medium would be better, but of course I want it to be a weekend brunch type of bag, too. If only the small size were a tad longer, it would be perfect. 

3. Tan vs. Light Caramel. I'm waiting for the medium size to arrive so I can try it on for size. Nordstrom only had the medium in light caramel and some other grey color. I am looking for a tan color bag. How does light caramel compare to tan? It looks like it has more of a yellow undertone? Can light caramel also be a fall/winter color?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Kirna Zabete has 40% off Loewe (including bags) with Private40 code tonight and tomorrow!

https://www.kirnazabete.com/collections/loewe


----------



## lulilu

Has anyone seen this crossbody bucket bag?


----------



## doni

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hello everyone! Happy to join Loewe lovers club
> 
> I’ve always been a LV girl, but recently I started looking for a more spacious bag, and came across Loewe Cushion in Small. I really love the practical but stylish design, and what I’ve read about the brand and craftsmanship is inspiring.
> 
> Question is should I go for all leather or leather plus canvas? Both should be delivered to me on May 11 to choose, but prior to looking at them in person I would highly appreciate your inputs. Both look great to me, canvas looks a bit more cozy.
> 
> How durable is Loewe canvas and leather? I want to use the bag as an everyday piece after the lockdown is over, carrying a cosmetic pouch, notebook, maybe 13” laptop sometimes. Would be great to use is across all seasons. Should either be more durable from your experience, and how heavy are Loewe leather bags?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 4723660
> 
> View attachment 4723661


I have this in leather. It is a great bag, love it. Very confortable, very practical. It is not heavy at all.

I was also considering it in canvas for the Summer, but went with a basket instead, and I have the Dior Book Tote that would serve an similar purposes. The canvas is durable and nice quality, but it stains easily. It is not coated, and not hard like say Hermes toile. The thing that bothers me the most is the bottom of the bag, I wish they’d make that in leather, as they do with (some of) the seasonal Cushion bags (check the de Morgan collection). I asked Loewe and they say they do not provide cleaning for these bags.

If you want to use the bag for carrying a laptop and stuff, do consider the Medium size. I find it more confortable to carry over the shoulder than the S size too. The L size is too bulky as the bottom is square.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

doni said:


> I have this in leather. It is a great bag, love it. Very confortable, very practical. It is not heavy at all.
> 
> I was also considering it in canvas for the Summer, but went with a basket instead, and I have the Dior Book Tote that would serve an similar purposes. The canvas is durable and nice quality, but it stains easily. It is not coated, and not hard like say Hermes toile. The thing that bothers me the most is the bottom of the bag, I wish they’d make that in leather, as they do with (some of) the seasonal Cushion bags (check the de Morgan collection). I asked Loewe and they say they do not provide cleaning for these bags.
> 
> If you want to use the bag for carrying a laptop and stuff, do consider the Medium size. I find it more confortable to carry over the shoulder than the S size too. The L size is too bulky as the bottom is square.



Thanks a lot, very helpful!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

lulilu said:


> Has anyone seen this crossbody bucket bag?



I have not and probably will not be able to see it in person anytime soon (nothing is open where I live) but I LOVE it in photos!!!


----------



## doni

I love LOVE the new Flamenco Clutch. The size is so much more manageable than the BV Pouch (which I own and really like). Plus it has a detachable strap! It is true that it milks on the Pouch popularity, but it does not feel like a copy as it is such a classic Loewe style (I have a Flamenco bag from the early 90s). Interior is suede. I may not be able to resist this...


----------



## kyuis2004

I just recently received the mini puzzle in Tan and rose color


----------



## yahoo33

I got my preloved puzzle bag in the mail today and I have a question about the strap. I noticed that it only has two holes. One at the button and one on the thick shoulder piece. The buyer told me the bag is from 4 years ago, so I don't know if the older models only have two holes because the newer versions have multiple holes on the strap.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Please welcome on board, Cushion in Small with a fancy sanitizer hanger [emoji85]


----------



## soysheep

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hello everyone! Happy to join Loewe lovers club
> 
> I’ve always been a LV girl, but recently I started looking for a more spacious bag, and came across Loewe Cushion in Small. I really love the practical but stylish design, and what I’ve read about the brand and craftsmanship is inspiring.
> 
> Question is should I go for all leather or leather plus canvas? Both should be delivered to me on May 11 to choose, but prior to looking at them in person I would highly appreciate your inputs. Both look great to me, canvas looks a bit more cozy.
> 
> How durable is Loewe canvas and leather? I want to use the bag as an everyday piece after the lockdown is over, carrying a cosmetic pouch, notebook, maybe 13” laptop sometimes. Would be great to use is across all seasons. Should either be more durable from your experience, and how heavy are Loewe leather bags?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 4723660
> 
> View attachment 4723661



Welcome to the Loewe Clubbb! So funny, my journey is completely opposite, starting from Loewe now we shop some LV =))))!

TLDR: LV's coated canvas is a monster on its own, but leather bags, Loewe will absolutely not lose in term of quality.

In term of durability, because LV Bags are treated canvas, they are sorta immortal. However, Loewe leather bags top-notch in quality (confidently, can be compared to Hermes). So similar to leather, it is susceptible to wear and tear and still needs some love. Also, it heavily depends on the type of leather as well, such as box-cut will just attract scratches. Canvas is similar and it is uncoated, so stains are difficult to get off (think coffee!!!!!).

Personally, I'd like their leather bags more because of price point and quality, you get extremely good value bags for a much better price than LV/Hermes (let's not talk about Chanel). My first luxury bag is a Loewe nappa calf skin messenger. I was always afraid it would get scratch... it turns out to be quite scratch resistant :3! Of course, they will always give you an attentive recommendation (for legal reasons), but I can tell you I'm 100000% a loyal fan.
They also offer in-store services for a goodie clean-up and maintenance. Every time I received my bag, they just become sooooooo soft and luxurious. My 4-year old messenger is still in great shape. Tho, the manager did recommend not putting tooooo many (heavy) things in the bag.


----------



## Oliviac512

Hello! I’m new to the Loewe thread! I’ve always been a fan of Chanel and LV but recently hooked onto the puzzle bag! (A few years late I know!) 
I was going to look for a preloved small puzzle bag in tan but it’s so hard to find in the preloved market so I was thinking to buy new.
However, I’ve heard that Loewe are going to have a price increase in June! Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## chrissiewong

Oliviac512 said:


> Hello! I’m new to the Loewe thread! I’ve always been a fan of Chanel and LV but recently hooked onto the puzzle bag! (A few years late I know!)
> I was going to look for a preloved small puzzle bag in tan but it’s so hard to find in the preloved market so I was thinking to buy new.
> However, I’ve heard that Loewe are going to have a price increase in June! Does anyone know if this is true?



yes, the resellers that I know told me that it seems they will have their price increase on June 8. If you really like the bag, just go for it!  I was about to make the comparison of my small puzzle wear and tear after a year of abuse...
The conclusion is, get it now and you won’t regret it at all. I can hardly see any wear except the corner glazing of the flap! I didn’t baby the bag at all and I did use the bag VERY often. It’s a good everyday bag that just brings me joy every time I use it.

The upper photo is taken exactly a year ago. The lower one is how it looks today.


----------



## Oliviac512

chrissiewong said:


> yes, the resellers that I know told me that it seems they will have their price increase on June 8. If you really like the bag, just go for it!  I was about to make the comparison of my small puzzle wear and tear after a year of abuse...
> The conclusion is, get it now and you won’t regret it at all. I can hardly see any wear except the corner glazing of the flap! I didn’t baby the bag at all and I did use the bag VERY often. It’s a good everyday bag that just brings me joy every time I use it.
> 
> The upper photo is taken exactly a year ago. The lower one is how it looks today.


Oh so the rumours are true! I will need to really think it through!

Your puzzle looks amazing! Still looks on great condition!  I love what you done with the strap and handle too! What size have you got? And would you rather have bought a different size? as for the leather are you happy with the smooth calf skin or would have rather gone for the grained? Thanks!


----------



## chrissiewong

Oliviac512 said:


> Oh so the rumours are true! I will need to really think it through!
> 
> Your puzzle looks amazing! Still looks on great condition!  I love what you done with the strap and handle too! What size have you got? And would you rather have bought a different size? as for the leather are you happy with the smooth calf skin or would have rather gone for the grained? Thanks!



Mine is in the small size and it’s the only size that I would consider as I am very short (only 5 feet tall). Also, small size itself fits a ton already and I can even put my kindle inside!
For the leather, I struggled for a long time between the grained and the classic calf for a long time as I thought grained would be more scratch resistant. So I bought a tiny card holder from them and I realized even classic calf can hold up quite well. That’s why I just go for the classic calf in tan. Originally I considered the light caramel in grained but I guess I am more drawn to silver hardware for an everyday bag. And now I am thinking if I should add a hammock in smooth leather into my collection...I just can’t get enough of Loewe leather. 

This is totally off topic but few days ago when I heard Celine is going to have a price increase, I thought about getting a black Celine nano in smooth leather. I asked for a friend opinion and asked if I should get a Celine bag, and her reply is...Loewe has better leather. That reply basically ended my conversation and my desire to get the nano. And every time when I thought about getting a new bag, my beloved puzzle would kindly remind me that “I can just serve the same purpose!” It basically destroys my desire to get a new bag for a year.


----------



## Oliviac512

chrissiewong said:


> Mine is in the small size and it’s the only size that I would consider as I am very short (only 5 feet tall). Also, small size itself fits a ton already and I can even put my kindle inside!
> For the leather, I struggled for a long time between the grained and the classic calf for a long time as I thought grained would be more scratch resistant. So I bought a tiny card holder from them and I realized even classic calf can hold up quite well. That’s why I just go for the classic calf in tan. Originally I considered the light caramel in grained but I guess I am more drawn to silver hardware for an everyday bag. And now I am thinking if I should add a hammock in smooth leather into my collection...I just can’t get enough of Loewe leather.
> 
> This is totally off topic but few days ago when I heard Celine is going to have a price increase, I thought about getting a black Celine nano in smooth leather. I asked for a friend opinion and asked if I should get a Celine bag, and her reply is...Loewe has better leather. That reply basically ended my conversation and my desire to get the nano. And every time when I thought about getting a new bag, my beloved puzzle would kindly remind me that “I can just serve the same purpose!” It basically destroys my desire to get a new bag for a year.


That’s really good info! Thanks!
I’ve always been a grained leather girl but the amount of praise I have heard about the calf leather is unbelievable. I think I need to try it out myself! Will definitely think this through before the price increase!! Thank you x


----------



## phoebe_chen

yahoo33 said:


> I got my preloved puzzle bag in the mail today and I have a question about the strap. I noticed that it only has two holes. One at the button and one on the thick shoulder piece. The buyer told me the bag is from 4 years ago, so I don't know if the older models only have two holes because the newer versions have multiple holes on the strap.



I got a version from 2015 too and it has the same strap as yours!


----------



## soysheep

Oliviac512 said:


> Hello! I’m new to the Loewe thread! I’ve always been a fan of Chanel and LV but recently hooked onto the puzzle bag! (A few years late I know!)
> I was going to look for a preloved small puzzle bag in tan but it’s so hard to find in the preloved market so I was thinking to buy new.
> However, I’ve heard that Loewe are going to have a price increase in June! Does anyone know if this is true?



They just had a price increase! Considering Loewe wants to position themselves on par with the other luxury brands (in term of price), it makes sense. Tho, they are currently having a sale on their website !


----------



## chrissiewong

For those who are still wondering if classic calf can last, this is how my card holder looks 1.5 year ago and as if for now.

There is some small fraying at the edges, the leather has soften a lot and a bit of stretched out because I do use it every single day. But I would say if you see any scratches, you can simply buff it out! The SA told me that because Loewe leather is not stretched as much as other fashion houses do, so it has retained its flexibility, thus can be “healed” from scratches more easily. Hope this comparison helps!


----------



## yahoo33

I’m trying to decide between the small and large Gate Bag. I’m a 6’ tall guy. So I’m wondering if the small might be too small on me. I’ve seen the large on guys but it looks huge!


----------



## yahoo33

phoebe_chen said:


> I got a version from 2015 too and it has the same strap as yours!


Great. I'm happy to hear that!


----------



## soysheep

yahoo33 said:


> I’m trying to decide between the small and large Gate Bag. I’m a 6’ tall guy. So I’m wondering if the small might be too small on me. I’ve seen the large on guys but it looks huge!



It depends on what your style is really. My friend and me (~1m65) can pull 3 sizes. He actually looks really good in a big Gate. My partner (~1m9), roughly your height prefer the small, though the strap is a little short on him so he can't wear it cross-body.  Like if you prefer a loose, relaxed style (like JWAnderson or Loewe in general) or more sartorial, go for the large.


----------



## yahoo33

soysheep said:


> It depends on what your style is really. My friend and me (~1m65) can pull 3 sizes. He actually looks really good in a big Gate. My partner (~1m9), roughly your height prefer the small, though the strap is a little short on him so he can't wear it cross-body.  Like if you prefer a loose, relaxed style (like JWAnderson or Loewe in general) or more sartorial, go for the large.



Great! Thanks for the advice! I think I’m going to go with the small!


----------



## SueH

I was lucky to pick up an as new small tan puzzle bag today when naughtypiginsnest reopened. Do I need to use anything on the leather to protect  it please? It’s the smooth calf newer  version with thinner  strap .


----------



## Vivi.hoang

I recently in love with the small puzzle so much. But the price here in Australia hurt my heart so much + they never have any gift/sale promotions at all


----------



## yahoo33

Vivi.hoang said:


> I recently in love with the small puzzle so much. But the price here in Australia hurt my heart so much + they never have any gift/sale promotions at all



I get what you mean. I finally bought a medium puzzle preloved because I couldn’t justify paying 3k USD for a bag. Have you looked on the preloved market for one?


----------



## soysheep

Vivi.hoang said:


> I recently in love with the small puzzle so much. But the price here in Australia hurt my heart so much + they never have any gift/sale promotions at all



Where are you based? I'm in Melbourne - they do have promotion and sale on puzzle any size. Tho, it went very veryyyyyyyy fast, some even flew out right before the sale started.


----------



## Vivi.hoang

soysheep said:


> Where are you based? I'm in Melbourne - they do have promotion and sale on puzzle any size. Tho, it went very veryyyyyyyy fast, some even flew out right before the sale started.


Hi there, im in Melbourne 
I been waiting for the sale but haven’t seen it. I want to buy the small puzzle in Tan. If you see it anywhere budget < $3100 aud Pleaseeeee let me know


----------



## Vivi.hoang

yahoo33 said:


> I get what you mean. I finally bought a medium puzzle preloved because I couldn’t justify paying 3k USD for a bag. Have you looked on the preloved market for one?


I looked in prelove market but its hard to find the small in Tan color


----------



## soysheep

Vivi.hoang said:


> I looked in prelove market but its hard to find the small in Tan color



Not sure if what is currently available - just drop by Loewe Chadstone and let the team know Noah send you their way and ask if the sale is still on ! Full tan is a little bit hard to come across, but if you don't mind other variation of tan + some colour or other seasonal neutral, there are highly chance to be on sale xD! Last year, I believe there was a mocha puzzle on sale.


----------



## Vivi.hoang

soysheep said:


> Not sure if what is currently available - just drop by Loewe Chadstone and let the team know Noah send you their way and ask if the sale is still on ! Full tan is a little bit hard to come across, but if you don't mind other variation of tan + some colour or other seasonal neutral, there are highly chance to be on sale xD! Last year, I believe there was a mocha puzzle on sale.


Thank you so much for the information. I will go Chadstone next week and keep you update  ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## nnonaa

Hey! Does someone know which loewe bag is this?


----------



## chocomilo

Hiya! I was about to make a purchase for the Puzzle bag from loewe.com but stopped short at checkout as I was asked for my SSN. Has anyone encountered this? 

Also, has anyone heard about price increase for Loewe and Celine? My cousin in Taiwan told me about it yesterday -- she heard about it from her SA. Would this eventually happen in the US? After all, both Loewe and Celine are owned by LVMH, which owns LV.


----------



## yahoo33

chocomilo said:


> Hiya! I was about to make a purchase for the Puzzle bag from loewe.com but stopped short at checkout as I was asked for my SSN. Has anyone encountered this?
> 
> Also, has anyone heard about price increase for Loewe and Celine? My cousin in Taiwan told me about it yesterday -- she heard about it from her SA. Would this eventually happen in the US? After all, both Loewe and Celine are owned by LVMH, which owns LV.



I've never encountered the SSN situation on Loewe.com. 

In regards to the price increase, I read on here it's supposed to be happening this week.


----------



## chocomilo

yahoo33 said:


> I've never encountered the SSN situation on Loewe.com.
> 
> In regards to the price increase, I read on here it's supposed to be happening this week.



Ughhh...any price increase in the current climate is

If you don't mind me asking, do you remember paying additional sales tax or duties when you made your purchase from loewe.com? Thanks!


----------



## yahoo33

chocomilo said:


> Ughhh...any price increase in the current climate is
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, do you remember paying additional sales tax or duties when you made your purchase from loewe.com? Thanks!



I paid sales tax but no duties because they sent my item from a warehouse in upstate New York.


----------



## chocomilo

yahoo33 said:


> I paid sales tax but no duties because they sent my item from a warehouse in upstate New York.



Gotcha! Thanks so much!


----------



## Indiana

SueH said:


> I was lucky to pick up an as new small tan puzzle bag today when naughtypiginsnest reopened. Do I need to use anything on the leather to protect  it please? It’s the smooth calf newer  version with thinner  strap .


Congratulations - I was admiring that beauty but couldn’t justify it cos I already have black!  Tbh I think it’s best to leave the leather as is and just enjoy it with reasonable care.  You could use Collonil or similar to protect/waterproof but I always think that it changes the feel of the leather slightly.. personal choice I guess.


----------



## Luxaddict99

I just purchased a Loewe puzzle bag. Is the ID card number supposed to match with the serial number inside the bag? None of the numbers on the ID card match the bag.


----------



## yahoo33

For puzzle users..do you use a bag organizer or no?


----------



## Stephanieg218

yahoo33 said:


> For puzzle users..do you use a bag organizer or no?


I don’t but mine is the small size.  I probably would if mine was the medium size.


----------



## miniwatt

Last week I purchased the small raffia/basket tote with leather trim when it went on sale. Wasn't sure if I'd like it on me but it arrived and it's absolutely darling and well made. Only thing I was disappointed in is that there is no D-ring to attach a wallet or pochette, so I'll have to be extra careful because it really is completely wide open at the top.


----------



## Oliviac512

Hi all, I've just got my Loewe Puzzle Bag in Tan delivered to me! I purchased this from the Harrods website as I decided to make the plunge before the price increase happened. The bag is absolutely gorgeous but I'm astonished to find the serial tag missing! It's not anywhere! Is this normal?!


----------



## Oliviac512

Oliviac512 said:


> Hi all, I've just got my Loewe Puzzle Bag in Tan delivered to me! I purchased this from the Harrods website as I decided to make the plunge before the price increase happened. The bag is absolutely gorgeous but I'm astonished to find the serial tag missing! It's not anywhere! Is this normal?!



I've just spoken to Loewe customer service and they said that it's normal that some bags don't have the serial tag, the serial tag is an internal code for manufacturing of the bags. Also, they make changes to certain elements of the bag like the changing of the interior pockets so that this stops counterfeit products from copying them. Is this true? 
To be honest, I'm a bit disappointed, what if I were to sell the bag in the future and people will think my bag isn't authentic due to the missing serial tag...? Though I love the bag SO much!!


----------



## toughfluff

Oliviac512 said:


> Hi all, I've just got my Loewe Puzzle Bag in Tan delivered to me! I purchased this from the Harrods website as I decided to make the plunge before the price increase happened. The bag is absolutely gorgeous but I'm astonished to find the serial tag missing! It's not anywhere! Is this normal?!


 
I was just going to post about this! I purchase my small puzzle from the official Loewe website and mine ALSO did not come with a serial tag. I got a slip of paper (pretty flimsy, like your regular printer paper, no watermark or anything, but in a mini envelope) with a serial number on it. But I guess that doesn't correspond to any parts of the bag. So I guess that's a thing then. 

But hey, at least we took the plunge before that ridiculous £400 increase!


----------



## Oliviac512

toughfluff said:


> I was just going to post about this! I purchase my small puzzle from the official Loewe website and mine ALSO did not come with a serial tag. I got a slip of paper (pretty flimsy, like your regular printer paper, no watermark or anything, but in a mini envelope) with a serial number on it. But I guess that doesn't correspond to any parts of the bag. So I guess that's a thing then.
> 
> But hey, at least we took the plunge before that ridiculous £400 increase!


I forgot to update! So I was searching for other users that might have the same issue. Turns out the serial code is printed under the zipper flap inside the bag! Have a look to see if yours is there! It’s really small and in the corner so you really have to search for it! I guess this is how they make their small changes! I was wondering when the price increase would happen in the UK! That’s a huge increase if it’s £400!!!


----------



## yahoo33

toughfluff said:


> I was just going to post about this! I purchase my small puzzle from the official Loewe website and mine ALSO did not come with a serial tag. I got a slip of paper (pretty flimsy, like your regular printer paper, no watermark or anything, but in a mini envelope) with a serial number on it. But I guess that doesn't correspond to any parts of the bag. So I guess that's a thing then.
> 
> But hey, at least we took the plunge before that ridiculous £400 increase!



I guess they haven't increased the prices in the US yet. I'm looking on the website and the prices are still the same.


----------



## yahoo33

Has anyone seen the new Loewe x Smiley collaboration yet? I kind of like it, but I don't know. 

https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/paulas-ibiza/loewe-by-smiley#capds-product-index-7


----------



## toughfluff

Oliviac512 said:


> That’s a huge increase if it’s £400!!!



I was mistaken!! I got the sized mixed up and thought a listing for a medium puzzle (£2100) was the new price. 

Thanks for the heads up on the serial number. I'm going to dig mine up now!


----------



## miniwatt

yahoo33 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Loewe x Smiley collaboration yet? I kind of like it, but I don't know.
> 
> https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/paulas-ibiza/loewe-by-smiley#capds-product-index-7


I like it! Esp. the Smiley Gate Pocket and that cotton sweater. I wouldn't even worry about it being too on-trend or "not a good investment" because the Smiley always reappears in fashion and will never outdate.


----------



## yahoo33

miniwatt said:


> I like it! Esp. the Smiley Gate Pocket and that cotton sweater. I wouldn't even worry about it being too on-trend or "not a good investment" because the Smiley always reappears in fashion and will never outdate.



I really want the basket bag with the smiley face. It's so cute


----------



## Cutemango

Oliviac512 said:


> I forgot to update! So I was searching for other users that might have the same issue. Turns out the serial code is printed under the zipper flap inside the bag! Have a look to see if yours is there! It’s really small and in the corner so you really have to search for it! I guess this is how they make their small changes! I was wondering when the price increase would happen in the UK! That’s a huge increase if it’s £400!!!
> 
> View attachment 4754011


Thank you so much for this info!  I just got mine in medium (used to have the small) and was very surprised it didn’t come with the tag. Just took a picture of mine!   I was about to return it.   Whew!  Thank you thank you


----------



## MsShooz

Luna said:


> megs just did a home review on her loewe zipper puzzle - she said a major downside is that those zippers get caught on clothing. - knowing my luck i would definitely ruin every knit i own



This has never once happened to me with my Puzzle, even with knitwear, fringed scarves etc. Weird.


----------



## Easyeve

Hi Everyone! After years of pining from afar, I am ready to invest in a Puzzle bag, but I am going the untraditional route of buying the large size. Does anyone have the bag in size large and can speak to their experience? I would love to get the bag in medium but my number one deal breaker is light interiors. I just don't go there. The size large comes in a black interior but overall the bag looks huge! For reference, I am 5'8 and float between size 14-16. 

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## meeh16

Apology if this has been discussed before but I’m trying to figure out how to attach the bag strap to the puzzle bag as a crossbody. I find the strap twisting

Also, my bag only has 1 slip pocket inside. Is that normal?  I’ve watched videos of the bag and all of them shows 2 slip pockets inside the bag


THank you for your time


----------



## chocomilo

meeh16 said:


> Apology if this has been discussed before but I’m trying to figure out how to attach the bag strap to the puzzle bag as a crossbody. I find the strap twisting
> 
> Also, my bag only has 1 slip pocket inside. Is that normal?  I’ve watched videos of the bag and all of them shows 2 slip pockets inside the bag
> 
> 
> THank you for your time



My recently purchased small puzzle has one inner slip pocket. I think the newer puzzles have only one inner slip pocket whereas the previous version of the bag has 2. Hope that helps!


----------



## kimichurri_

Hello everyone! Anyone here have experience purchasing their Loewe handbags from Bergdorf Goodman online?  Do they supply a box and dustbag with the purses?  I'm quite iffy about my luxury handbag having these to keep their integrity when stored away.  I've had experience of purchasing other luxury handbags from other department stores and not even getting a dustbag (looking at you, Nordstrom!!!).  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## doni

I don’t really follow any fashion influencers but I am somehow weirdly fascinated by Wen Wen Stokes. She has a more eclectic taste than most and doesn’t bother with the usual suspects in terms of bags and so. She also loves Loewe, so I thought I’d post a link to her latest video:


----------



## nvie

Couldn’t decide on which natural fiber bag. I have the medium straw basket with brown embossed Loewe logo.


----------



## EdnaMode

I'm new to the idea of the puzzle bag. Did the rumored price increase actually happen in the US? The current price for small is $2,500. Is it going to go up above that soon? TIA for any help.


----------



## Stephanieg218

EdnaMode said:


> I'm new to the idea of the puzzle bag. Did the rumored price increase actually happen in the US? The current price for small is $2,500. Is it going to go up above that soon? TIA for any help.


It was $2500 when I bought mine in January, but I have no info on any upcoming increases.


----------



## EdnaMode

Stephanieg218 said:


> It was $2500 when I bought mine in January, but I have no info on any upcoming increases.


Thank you for your response. I guess US prices have so far stayed the same.


----------



## manpursefan

Hi guys, this thread seems to be more active so maybe someone can help me out here? I recently posted on the authenticate this Loewe thread but I doubt I'll get replies there. 

Post below:

Video here: 



manpursefan said:


> Hi. Not sure if anyone still authenticates Loewe bags in this forum but please help me authenticate this bag I'd like to buy from a local Instagram shop that sells designer bags and shoes. They're saying they have an authenticator and personal shopper but just want to hear it straight from experts on Purseforum.
> 
> Small Puzzle Unused
> 
> Pictures attached and video here:
> 
> It's being sold for a little less than $1200 so please let me know your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 4773568
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773571
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773572
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773574
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773576
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773578


----------



## mama_nacho

Hi all! I've been eyeing the puzzle bag for a while now and recently bought one in the "Gunmetal" color online. I didn't realize it was "pearlescent" from the pictures, so was wondering if anyone else has had experience with the pearlized leather from Loewe? The video doni shared earlier mentions a few pieces (pink elephant phone case, mini blue puzzle), and it seems delicate, at least from the phone case.

How well does Loewe pearlized leather wear? Is it very metallic looking? Might end up returning because I was really hoping for a neutral puzzle bag...



doni said:


> I don’t really follow any fashion influencers but I am somehow weirdly fascinated by Wen Wen Stokes. She has a more eclectic taste than most and doesn’t bother with the usual suspects in terms of bags and so. She also loves Loewe, so I thought I’d post a link to her latest video:


----------



## doni

nvie said:


> Couldn’t decide on which natural fiber bag. I have the medium straw basket with brown embossed Loewe logo.
> View attachment 4771866
> View attachment 4771867


 I have the second one but in the bigger size. It is harder than I expected, but has more give than the classic basket. I got it for my birthday and I was not so sure about it, but I keep reaching for it all the time. Great easy Summer tote. It carries very similar to the LV Neverfull.


----------



## yahoo33

Loewe Large Gate Bum Bag..how much does it fit? I saw some on sale and the prices are pretty good, so I'm thinking of picking one up.


----------



## Missnicita

Hi I just bought my first loewe. I was wondering if you guys could help me authenticate it or help me figure out where the date code is. 



			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/loewe/red-leather-puzzle-loewe-handbag-10832602.shtml
		


Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## nvie

doni said:


> I have the second one but in the bigger size. It is harder than I expected, but has more give than the classic basket. I got it for my birthday and I was not so sure about it, but I keep reaching for it all the time. Great easy Summer tote. It carries very similar to the LV Neverfull.


Thanks for sharing, doni. Could you please share some modeling pics. It’s good to know that the material is hard as I was worried that if the bag is too soft and with that wide opening, things would fall out easily once one of the straps is pulled down from the shoulder. I have the classic medium basket in tan...so considering if I should go for this or the Shigra basket.


----------



## AAA2020

Has anyone been eyeing up the new balloon bag?!
I think I’m in love but had just bought a similar LV version before seeing this one - now not sure what to do..


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

AAA2020 said:


> Has anyone been eyeing up the new balloon bag?!
> I think I’m in love but had just bought a similar LV version before seeing this one - now not sure what to do..
> 
> View attachment 4780166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780168



I ordered the tan in large right before Corona hit our area so I ended up sending it back because I realized I wasn't going to be carrying a new bag anytime soon (and I am trying to be more fiscally responsible these days...but we'll see how long that lasts)!  I think I would have kept it otherwise, the leather was beautiful but I wasn't sure about the strap length and where it hit while I carried it (and since I knew I was returning I didn't want to adjust too much). Which LV did you get?


----------



## NYERINLONDON

AAA2020 said:


> Has anyone been eyeing up the new balloon bag?!
> I think I’m in love but had just bought a similar LV version before seeing this one - now not sure what to do..
> 
> View attachment 4780166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780168


I have the small tan one, it's awesome. and light weight!


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Does anyone own the SMALL GATE bag? How easy is it to use and would you recco?


----------



## doni

nvie said:


> Thanks for sharing, doni. Could you please share some modeling pics. It’s good to know that the material is hard as I was worried that if the bag is too soft and with that wide opening, things would fall out easily once one of the straps is pulled down from the shoulder. I have the classic medium basket in tan...so considering if I should go for this or the Shigra basket.


It is pretty hard, it does not open out at all and it stays put when one strap is down. Sorry I didn’t see your message yesterday as I took the bag out, will try to remember and post a mod shot soon!


----------



## doni

AAA2020 said:


> Has anyone been eyeing up the new balloon bag?!
> I think I’m in love but had just bought a similar LV version before seeing this one - now not sure what to do..
> 
> View attachment 4780166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780168


I am not a bucket bag person, but this looks beautiful in person. Love the hand held option.


----------



## doni




----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

NYERINLONDON said:


> Does anyone own the SMALL GATE bag? How easy is it to use and would you recco?



I have it and love it. It's small but fits my wallet, phone, keys etc, perfect for a night out (if that ever happens again) or a trip to the grocery store etc. I don't always put the flap in the front straps if that makes any sense? I'll just leave the flap over the bag if I know I'm going to need to access anything quickly (like these days purell for example). Hope that helps!


----------



## nvie

doni said:


> It is pretty hard, it does not open out at all and it stays put when one strap is down. Sorry I didn’t see your message yesterday as I took the bag out, will try to remember and post a mod shot soon!


Thank you for replying, doni. Great to know that it’s not soft and floppy. Looking forward to your modeling shots when you have time


----------



## alyssap895

Hi! This is my first post on the Loewe page and I was hoping I can get your opinion  I've been considering getting the Loewe Puzzle bag in a neutral shade for some time now and I'm stuck between these 2 colors. These 2 are just so lovely! I am curious though, does the gold tarnish/fade over time? Did some of you find the size small bulky? I'm 4'11 and I've never tried it in person and due to the pandemic I'm just planning on purchasing it online. Let me know what you think and thank you for your help


----------



## Straight-Laced

alyssap895 said:


> Hi! This is my first post on the Loewe page and I was hoping I can get your opinion  I've been considering getting the Loewe Puzzle bag in a neutral shade for some time now and I'm stuck between these 2 colors. These 2 are just so lovely! I am curious though, does the gold tarnish/fade over time? Did some of you find the size small bulky? I'm 4'11 and I've never tried it in person and due to the pandemic I'm just planning on purchasing it online. Let me know what you think and thank you for your help
> View attachment 4787556
> View attachment 4787557


My small Mint Puzzle with gold HW is about two years old and the metal still looks fine. I don’t use it constantly though. 

It doesn’t feel or look bulky to me when I wear it but that’s one of those very subjective things. I’m 5’4” and I generally don’t like bulky bags at all. Obviously it does have a boxy shape. Wherever you’re buying from make sure returning is easy just in case. 

Both bags you’re considering are gorgeous neutrals but if you want to change shoulder straps with other Loewe straps you might have more options with platinum hardware - that’s been my experience anyway.


----------



## alyssap895

Straight-Laced said:


> My small Mint Puzzle with gold HW is about two years old and the metal still looks fine. I don’t use it constantly though.
> 
> It doesn’t feel or look bulky to me when I wear it but that’s one of those very subjective things. I’m 5’4” and I generally don’t like bulky bags at all. Obviously it does have a boxy shape. Wherever you’re buying from make sure returning is easy just in case.
> 
> Both bags you’re considering are gorgeous neutrals but if you want to change shoulder straps with other Loewe straps you might have more options with platinum hardware - that’s been my experience anyway.



Thank you for telling me your experience  It's nice to know that the gold doesn't tarnish/fade easily. Initially I thought about using it as an everyday bag but with the pandemic I don't really get to leave my house much haha 

The advice regarding the silver hardware is very helpful and I find that silver seems more modern.

Thank you again


----------



## randr21

alyssap895 said:


> Hi! This is my first post on the Loewe page and I was hoping I can get your opinion  I've been considering getting the Loewe Puzzle bag in a neutral shade for some time now and I'm stuck between these 2 colors. These 2 are just so lovely! I am curious though, does the gold tarnish/fade over time? Did some of you find the size small bulky? I'm 4'11 and I've never tried it in person and due to the pandemic I'm just planning on purchasing it online. Let me know what you think and thank you for your help
> View attachment 4787556
> View attachment 4787557



I thought the mini would be too tiny on me, but it's actually not since I'm taller than u. Just tried one mini, small and med in person today.

It actually may be perfect for you, but do consider if u will need to carry more than necessities, eg keys, small wallet or card case, travel hand sanitizer and phone...

It's like me trying the medium and it's like a messenger bag on me since the rectangular shape sticks one when new, but I'm sure will mush down after u use it more. So if u was looking for a bigger bag, it'd be big on me, but worn crossbody it's fine. I also like the wider straps on it too.


----------



## randr21

Sharing my experience with Loewe bags. If u go back to this thread, you'll see the QC issue posts I had with their shoes. Well now, I can add bags to it. I ordered the bag below from Saks and its beautiful in person, until you look at the stitches where the handle meets the bucket. You can tell the unevenness and one was slanted like half of a V and the other side was more vertical. The stock pic below shows one of the stitches area from the angle taken.

I think you have to be careful to inspect their bags that are not their top sellers, like the puzzle. Seasonal ones could be hand made by less experienced associates.


----------



## doni

nvie said:


> Thanks for sharing, doni. Could you please share some modeling pics. It’s good to know that the material is hard as I was worried that if the bag is too soft and with that wide opening, things would fall out easily once one of the straps is pulled down from the shoulder. I have the classic medium basket in tan...so considering if I should go for this or the Shigra basket.


I forget to take mod shots but I have this one of my daughter (ar 170 cm). The bag looks perhaps bigger than it is because of the perspective, but you can see it does not collapse on itself, it is quite rigid.


----------



## alyssap895

randr21 said:


> I thought the mini would be too tiny on me, but it's actually not since I'm taller than u. Just tried one mini, small and med in person today.
> 
> It actually may be perfect for you, but do consider if u will need to carry more than necessities, eg keys, small wallet or card case, travel hand sanitizer and phone...
> 
> It's like me trying the medium and it's like a messenger bag on me since the rectangular shape sticks one when new, but I'm sure will mush down after u use it more. So if u was looking for a bigger bag, it'd be big on me, but worn crossbody it's fine. I also like the wider straps on it too.



Hi thank you for your response  I might consider getting a mini instead. If only they would come out with a mini in a sand/mink or beige shade. Thanks again!


----------



## nvie

doni said:


> I forget to take mod shots but I have this one of my daughter (ar 170 cm). The bag looks perhaps bigger than it is because of the perspective, but you can see it does not collapse on itself, it is quite rigid.
> 
> View attachment 4789871


Thank you so much, doni. It’s such a beautiful tote. Your daughter and pet dog seem to enjoy the lovely weather.


----------



## ShoesETCetera

I have been lusting after the basket bag for a couple of years and finally decided to purchase. I ordered the newest model with the orange label, but then the brown became available again briefly so I snagged it. I actually might like the orange better (Pros:Seems newer, fresher, a bit edgier...cons: isn’t sold out (‍♀️), might not be AS classic or versatile, possible lower resale value) but am having the toughest time deciding! Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## earthygirl

alyssap895 said:


> Hi! This is my first post on the Loewe page and I was hoping I can get your opinion  I've been considering getting the Loewe Puzzle bag in a neutral shade for some time now and I'm stuck between these 2 colors. These 2 are just so lovely! I am curious though, does the gold tarnish/fade over time? Did some of you find the size small bulky? I'm 4'11 and I've never tried it in person and due to the pandemic I'm just planning on purchasing it online. Let me know what you think and thank you for your help
> View attachment 4787556
> View attachment 4787557


I like the second one.  The slightly different shades makes it look more luxe. I also think it’s A bit darker than the first so less chance for color transfer.


----------



## nvie

ShoesETCetera said:


> I have been lusting after the basket bag for a couple of years and finally decided to purchase. I ordered the newest model with the orange label, but then the brown became available again briefly so I snagged it. I actually might like the orange better (Pros:Seems newer, fresher, a bit edgier...cons: isn’t sold out (‍♀), might not be AS classic or versatile, possible lower resale value) but am having the toughest time deciding! Any help is very much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4795768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795769


I prefer the all brown logo and strap. Now eyeing the all white


----------



## ShoesETCetera

nvie said:


> I prefer the all brown logo and strap. Now eyeing the all white


Thank you!!! Yes I’ve been liking the white too!


----------



## SWlife

ShoesETCetera said:


> I have been lusting after the basket bag for a couple of years and finally decided to purchase. I ordered the newest model with the orange label, but then the brown became available again briefly so I snagged it. I actually might like the orange better (Pros:Seems newer, fresher, a bit edgier...cons: isn’t sold out (‍♀), might not be AS classic or versatile, possible lower resale value) but am having the toughest time deciding! Any help is very much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4795768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795769


I like the brown.


----------



## ShoesETCetera

SWlife said:


> I like the brown.


Great, thank you!


----------



## mama_nacho

My Puzzle arrived today!! I’d originally ordered the Gunmetal color but realized afterwards that it’s actually pearlized leather (slightly metallic) and so ordered the classic tan thinking I didn’t want a metallic bag. But now that the Gunmetal has arrived, it’s actually a lot less metallic and more beautiful than I expected!

Now I don’t know which color to keep! Help! I want a classic neutral for all seasons and don’t have a bag in either color. Which do you think is more versatile? Durable? The pearlized Gunmetal is also grained leather while the classic tan is smooth leather.


----------



## ShoesETCetera

mama_nacho said:


> My Puzzle arrived today!! I’d originally ordered the Gunmetal color but realized afterwards that it’s actually pearlized leather (slightly metallic) and so ordered the classic tan thinking I didn’t want a metallic bag. But now that the Gunmetal has arrived, it’s actually a lot less metallic and more beautiful than I expected!
> 
> Now I don’t know which color to keep! Help! I want a classic neutral for all seasons and don’t have a bag in either color. Which do you think is more versatile? Durable? The pearlized Gunmetal is also grained leather while the classic tan is smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 4797293
> View attachment 4797300
> View attachment 4797301


Wow they are both beautiful, but I personally like the tone of the brown, and see it being much more of a classic to get years and years out of!  Can't really go wrong though, both look great!


----------



## jesvnew

Never bought Loewe before these ❤️


----------



## Stephanieg218

mama_nacho said:


> My Puzzle arrived today!! I’d originally ordered the Gunmetal color but realized afterwards that it’s actually pearlized leather (slightly metallic) and so ordered the classic tan thinking I didn’t want a metallic bag. But now that the Gunmetal has arrived, it’s actually a lot less metallic and more beautiful than I expected!
> 
> Now I don’t know which color to keep! Help! I want a classic neutral for all seasons and don’t have a bag in either color. Which do you think is more versatile? Durable? The pearlized Gunmetal is also grained leather while the classic tan is smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 4797293
> View attachment 4797300
> View attachment 4797301


Both are beautiful!  If you’re planning to keep it for years to come then I’d choose the tan.  Tan seems more classic in my opinion.  Either way you’ll love this bag.  I’ve had my black one for 6 months and I just think it’s perfect.


----------



## ShoesETCetera

jesvnew said:


> View attachment 4797592
> 
> Never bought Loewe before these ❤


Omg I love them! The white is gorgeous. I’m having the most difficult time deciding between these two! Would love your opinion. Also love your dress


----------



## chrissiewong

mama_nacho said:


> My Puzzle arrived today!! I’d originally ordered the Gunmetal color but realized afterwards that it’s actually pearlized leather (slightly metallic) and so ordered the classic tan thinking I didn’t want a metallic bag. But now that the Gunmetal has arrived, it’s actually a lot less metallic and more beautiful than I expected!
> 
> Now I don’t know which color to keep! Help! I want a classic neutral for all seasons and don’t have a bag in either color. Which do you think is more versatile? Durable? The pearlized Gunmetal is also grained leather while the classic tan is smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 4797293
> View attachment 4797300
> View attachment 4797301


 Both of them are pretty! But I think it depends if you have more cool toned clothes or warm toned. I have the tan and it suits my wardrobe very well and the fact that it’s smooth leather it just feels so luxurious and soft. However, both leather are durable and you won’t go wrong with either of them!


----------



## jesvnew

ShoesETCetera said:


> Omg I love them! The white is gorgeous. I’m having the most difficult time deciding between these two! Would love your opinion. Also love your dress
> 
> View attachment 4797744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797745



unless you love orange, I’d do the brown. The orange is fresh but the brown (although it has been around longer) Has more staying power. Just a classic basket bag. I think it will go with more things and you’ll happily pull it out every spring and summer.


----------



## AAA2020

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I ordered the tan in large right before Corona hit our area so I ended up sending it back because I realized I wasn't going to be carrying a new bag anytime soon (and I am trying to be more fiscally responsible these days...but we'll see how long that lasts)!  I think I would have kept it otherwise, the leather was beautiful but I wasn't sure about the strap length and where it hit while I carried it (and since I knew I was returning I didn't want to adjust too much). Which LV did you get?



I got the neonoe in caramel - absolutely love it but the leather on the loewe is just on another level though


----------



## yahoo33

Does anyone have the Elephant iPhone case? Do you think you can use them as a bag chain or something after you switch phones?


----------



## chrissiewong

ShoesETCetera said:


> Omg I love them! The white is gorgeous. I’m having the most difficult time deciding between these two! Would love your opinion. Also love your dress
> 
> View attachment 4797744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797745



I would choose to keep the tan color if I were you as tan is the classic Loewe color and it’s just the loveliest shade of brown (kind of similar to Hermes gold color). I am not too sure if I like the effect of tan+ orange in the other bag and it’s definitely quite seasonal (imagine going out in summer 2021 and you may suddenly think this is so 2020)

It’s just my two cents though, I am sure the orange one will look good during summer!


----------



## ls3009

LOVE the white! Where did you manage to get your hands on these? There seems to be zero stock available of the medium size in Europe. I’m desperate to get one before my summer holiday but no one seems to know when there’s going to be a restock!


----------



## Indiana

ShoesETCetera said:


> Wow they are both beautiful, but I personally like the tone of the brown, and see it being much more of a classic to get years and years out of!  Can't really go wrong though, both look great!


I absolutely agree!  Let us know which you choose!


----------



## doni

ShoesETCetera said:


> Omg I love them! The white is gorgeous. I’m having the most difficult time deciding between these two! Would love your opinion. Also love your dress
> 
> View attachment 4797744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797745


Love the orange combination. Just a bit different.


----------



## ShoesETCetera

chrissiewong said:


> I would choose to keep the tan color if I were you as tan is the classic Loewe color and it’s just the loveliest shade of brown (kind of similar to Hermes gold color). I am not too sure if I like the effect of tan+ orange in the other bag and it’s definitely quite seasonal (imagine going out in summer 2021 and you may suddenly think this is so 2020)
> 
> It’s just my two cents though, I am sure the orange one will look good during summer!


Thank you, you are absolutely right! As I tire of things quickly, I think the tan is a much better bet. Keeping it, returning orange. Thanks for the helpful insight!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello all, I am seeking your opinions on the crochet puzzle bag please. Love it? If you have one does the crochet get dirty? Many thanks


----------



## ShoesETCetera

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello all, I am seeking your opinions on the crochet puzzle bag please. Love it? If you have one does the crochet get dirty? Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 4802186


I absolutely LOVE the look of it, but would fear it getting dirty quickly. If you plan on using it as an everyday bag, it's something to consider. Otherwise I would definitely keep it, it's gorgeous!


----------



## rosewang924

Hi all, just curios, does anybody use a organizer for the small puzzle?


----------



## randr21

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello all, I am seeking your opinions on the crochet puzzle bag please. Love it? If you have one does the crochet get dirty? Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 4802186



Couldn't the cloth portion be stain guarded?


----------



## earthygirl

mama_nacho said:


> My Puzzle arrived today!! I’d originally ordered the Gunmetal color but realized afterwards that it’s actually pearlized leather (slightly metallic) and so ordered the classic tan thinking I didn’t want a metallic bag. But now that the Gunmetal has arrived, it’s actually a lot less metallic and more beautiful than I expected!
> 
> Now I don’t know which color to keep! Help! I want a classic neutral for all seasons and don’t have a bag in either color. Which do you think is more versatile? Durable? The pearlized Gunmetal is also grained leather while the classic tan is smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 4797293
> View attachment 4797300
> View attachment 4797301


Definitely the tan...it’s neutral and it pops more.  Also if you ever decide to resell, it’ll likely hold its value better.


----------



## earthygirl

I think it’ll get dirty fairly easily and i Wouldn’t get this version....i love my puzzle bags because they’re my worry free bags...if I have to take extra care while using it, it’ll take away from the enjoyment and frequency of use.  



moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello all, I am seeking your opinions on the crochet puzzle bag please. Love it? If you have one does the crochet get dirty? Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 4802186


----------



## pearlgrass

mama_nacho said:


> My Puzzle arrived today!! I’d originally ordered the Gunmetal color but realized afterwards that it’s actually pearlized leather (slightly metallic) and so ordered the classic tan thinking I didn’t want a metallic bag. But now that the Gunmetal has arrived, it’s actually a lot less metallic and more beautiful than I expected!
> 
> Now I don’t know which color to keep! Help! I want a classic neutral for all seasons and don’t have a bag in either color. Which do you think is more versatile? Durable? The pearlized Gunmetal is also grained leather while the classic tan is smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 4797293
> View attachment 4797300
> View attachment 4797301



Hi Mama_nacho!

The Puzzle bag looks STUNNING on you! I like the Tan color on this Puzzle bag  

I am still waiting for mine to arrive  Can't wait!


----------



## dcheung

Do you guys find the light caramel puzzle hard to match?! I tried it on with black clothing and it didnt look the best. I dont know why it just looked odd on me - I still find the color gorgeous nonetheless. I also don't have any tan colored bags- I typically go with grey/black/taupe type of shades. 

I'm supposed to be meeting up with a seller tomorrow to purchase it at mint condition for a really good deal (~1670 USD)... not sure if I should pull the trigger? I've tried it on at the store and it was gorgeous, but it didnt make my heart sing? I'm so torn.


----------



## GirlAndBag

dcheung said:


> Do you guys find the light caramel puzzle hard to match?! I tried it on with black clothing and it didnt look the best. I dont know why it just looked odd on me - I still find the color gorgeous nonetheless. I also don't have any tan colored bags- I typically go with grey/black/taupe type of shades.
> 
> I'm supposed to be meeting up with a seller tomorrow to purchase it at mint condition for a really good deal (~1670 USD)... not sure if I should pull the trigger? I've tried it on at the store and it was gorgeous, but it didnt make my heart sing? I'm so torn.



I always tell myself you Wear the bag , not the other way around.. so get a bag that says that . You could also be wearing something that day that doesn’t go with that shade of brown  .


----------



## chrissiewong

dcheung said:


> Do you guys find the light caramel puzzle hard to match?! I tried it on with black clothing and it didnt look the best. I dont know why it just looked odd on me - I still find the color gorgeous nonetheless. I also don't have any tan colored bags- I typically go with grey/black/taupe type of shades.
> 
> I'm supposed to be meeting up with a seller tomorrow to purchase it at mint condition for a really good deal (~1670 USD)... not sure if I should pull the trigger? I've tried it on at the store and it was gorgeous, but it didnt make my heart sing? I'm so torn.


Have you tried on the tan color instead? I had a similar dilemma before I bought my puzzle (light caramel / sand mink / tan) and somehow tan is the easiest to match with my clothing. I think it’s either because of the leather, that the tan looks more casual than the other two. Also, light caramel seems to be more “yellow” and warm toned that might not match with your skin tone.

I am very happy with my tan in the end. I couldn’t match it with my pink / pastel clothing though. However, I find it more versatile than the other two that I considered buying.

one more thing to add - the gold hardware is pretty but it does make the bag more “formal”. That’s another reason that I went for the tan.


----------



## dcheung

So I've been browsing and I'm in love with the Loewe steel blue shade!! From what I gather it was seasonal? Has it ever come back?


----------



## dcheung

chrissiewong said:


> Have you tried on the tan color instead? I had a similar dilemma before I bought my puzzle (light caramel / sand mink / tan) and somehow tan is the easiest to match with my clothing. I think it’s either because of the leather, that the tan looks more casual than the other two. Also, light caramel seems to be more “yellow” and warm toned that might not match with your skin tone.
> 
> I am very happy with my tan in the end. I couldn’t match it with my pink / pastel clothing though. However, I find it more versatile than the other two that I considered buying.



I should make another trip to Loewe before make a purchase TBH. My dream would be the puzzle in steel blue!


----------



## chrissiewong

dcheung said:


> I should make another trip to Loewe before make a purchase TBH. My dream would be the puzzle in steel blue!



If your dream color for Loewe is steel blue, you may actually prefer cool toned than warm toned bags. I was slightly annoyed by the fact my bag doesn’t match well with my pink coat (ok, it’s a coat that is pretty hard to match with tbh), so I am planning to add another cooler toned bag to my collection. A hammock perhaps?


----------



## dcheung

You are right - I do tend to go with cool toned bags! Here are two pics I took a few weeks back of the sand mink and light caramel.

And yes- the mini hammocks are so cute!!! A black or beige color would match.


----------



## chrissiewong

dcheung said:


> You are right - I do tend to go with cool toned bags! Here are two pics I took a few weeks back of the sand mink and light caramel.
> 
> And yes- the mini hammocks are so cute!!! A black or beige color would match.
> 
> View attachment 4810606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810607


I personally likes how the sand mink looks on you! Very elegant and chic! Nevertheless, I still love all the classic colors Loewe makes (tan, light caramel, sand mink, midnight blue). You won’t go wrong with any of these! Just a side note that if you are buying preloved, make sure you check it carefully. It seems there are some really good fakes of Loewe bags around. (And a lot of authenticators are not that careful with Loewe bags too...)

a pair of Hong Kong youtubers have bought a super fake bag for comparison, and it’s shockingly realistic!!


----------



## Indiana

Could anyone with a Lazo let me know how it’s wearing please?  I love the look & feel of the box calf but wondering if it’s very susceptible to scratches.. or maybe light scratching will easily buff out?.. hope so!


----------



## randr21

Cruise 2020 sailor edition


----------



## Whopaysthebill

Hi I’m new to this forum  Just purchased my first Loewe bag Last week (also my first designer bag ever!!). And I’m so happy with it! Can’t wait to use it.
Even there is a small defects at the logo stitching, but I have exchanged it in the local boutique! I also purchased a bag organizer for it waiting it to be arrived.


----------



## rosewang924

Whopaysthebill said:


> Hi I’m new to this forum  Just purchased my first Loewe bag Last week (also my first designer bag ever!!). And I’m so happy with it! Can’t wait to use it.
> Even there is a small defects at the logo stitching, but I have exchanged it in the local boutique! I also purchased a bag organizer for it waiting it to be arrived.
> 
> View attachment 4813987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813989



love your bag, may I ask what organizer did you buy, also looking for one, thanks.


----------



## Whopaysthebill

rosewang924 said:


> love your bag, may I ask what organizer did you buy, also looking for one, thanks.


I purchased from Taobao, and it’s so much affordable compared with Samorga one. I will be receiving this week, will let you know if it’s good  

Here is the link:
覆置内容₳R904cYfXRiP₳达开淘tao寳或點击炼接https://m.tb.cn/h.Vuus3BF?sm=825dfa 至浏.览览.器【适用 罗意威包中包大中小loewepuzzle内胆包几何包撑mini整理内衬】


----------



## dcheung

rosewang924 said:


> love your bag, may I ask what organizer did you buy, also looking for one, thanks.



There's also Etsy, and British Berry on IG (for Hong Kong)


----------



## dcheung

dcheung said:


> You are right - I do tend to go with cool toned bags! Here are two pics I took a few weeks back of the sand mink and light caramel.
> 
> And yes- the mini hammocks are so cute!!! A black or beige color would match.
> 
> View attachment 4810606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810607




So I finally pulled the trigger after 1 year+ of eyeing this bag


----------



## minkpink

I posted on this thread many months ago debating if I should get the medium or the small one. I finally made up my mind on which size to get (very indecisive ).
I am so happy I got the small, tan puzzle bag. It's the perfect size for me.
The bag and leather is just so beautiful. I'm very happy with my purchase, and I can't wait to use my new baby .


----------



## rosewang924

minkpink said:


> I posted on this thread many months ago debating if I should get the medium or the small one. I finally made up my mind on which size to get (very indecisive ).
> I am so happy I got the small, tan puzzle bag. It's the perfect size for me.
> The bag and leather is just so beautiful. I'm very happy with my purchase, and I can't wait to use my new baby .



Love your bag and size too, I also have a small and debating if I should sell to get the medium, the opening on the small drive me nuts sometimes.


----------



## minkpink

rosewang924 said:


> Love your bag and size too, I also have a small and debating if I should sell to get the medium, the opening on the small drive me nuts sometimes.


Yeah. I figured the opening would take some time to get used to.
Hopefully I get used to it soon because it’s such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## muchstuff

ShoesETCetera said:


> Omg I love them! The white is gorgeous. I’m having the most difficult time deciding between these two! Would love your opinion. Also love your dress
> 
> View attachment 4797744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797745


I find the orange kind of jarring TBH and it will go with less IMO.


----------



## Whopaysthebill

Update on the bag organizer:
I’m loving it, keep my stuff organized and maintain the “boxy” shape. 
I know some people like puzzle for the slouchy look, but I do like it being in shape


----------



## rosewang924

Whopaysthebill said:


> Update on the bag organizer:
> I’m loving it, keep my stuff organized and maintain the “boxy” shape.
> I know some people like puzzle for the slouchy look, but I do like it being in shape
> 
> View attachment 4819357



Love it, may I ask where you bought it from, and is it for small puzzle?  oops, sorry, I already asked earlier. nevermind. I don't think they ship to U.S.


----------



## Whopaysthebill

rosewang924 said:


> Love it, may I ask where you bought it from, and is it for small puzzle?  oops, sorry, I already asked earlier. nevermind. I don't think they ship to U.S.


I got it from Taobao  but im not from China tho, you may give it a try. I requested the seller to ship directly to my county, and it only took a week.


----------



## rosewang924

Whopaysthebill said:


> I got it from Taobao  but im not from China tho, you may give it a try. I requested the seller to ship directly to my county, and it only took a week.



ok, thanks.


----------



## pearlgrass

Joining the Loewe club   

Presenting my small _PUZZLE_ bag in Taupe color. Scored this beauty from Bergdorf Goodman summer sale!!


----------



## minkpink

I've been using my puzzle bag everyday and everywhere (even to to the farms!) since I got it, that's how much I love it. I like that I don't have to baby it, since I'm usually kinda rough on my bags . I'm so tempted to get it in another color but I have to control myself for now.
Here's a couple of mod shots:
P.S. I've been meaning to adjust the strap to make it shorter but I struggled with it when I tried for the first time, so I just left it at its original length


----------



## IntheOcean

pearlgrass said:


> Joining the Loewe club
> 
> Presenting my small _PUZZLE_ bag in Taupe color. Scored this beauty from Bergdorf Goodman summer sale!!
> 
> View attachment 4821331


What a lovely color! And the leather looks very smushy.


----------



## SWlife

minkpink said:


> I've been using my puzzle bag everyday and everywhere (even to to the farms!) since I got it, that's how much I love it. I like that I don't have to baby it, since I'm usually kinda rough on my bags . I'm so tempted to get it in another color but I have to control myself for now.
> Here's a couple of mod shots:
> P.S. I've been meaning to adjust the strap to make it shorter but I struggled with it when I tried for the first time, so I just left it at its original length


May I ask what size puzzle bag you have? It’s wonderful!


----------



## minkpink

SWlife said:


> May I ask what size puzzle bag you have? It’s wonderful!


Hi! I have the small one


----------



## MrsSlocomb

This is my entire Loewe collection.  My style is more eclectic so I'm finding myself moving away from the more famous fashion houses.


----------



## Bag_34

hello! I've always wanted a loewe puzzle bag. And there is an offer that is too good to pass up. I've asked for detailed photos of the bag and im posting it here. I would like to ask for your help in authenticating this bag. Your replies will be super helpful. 

This is a second hand bag. And i just to be sure that im getting my money's worth. Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## chrissiewong

Bag_34 said:


> hello! I've always wanted a loewe puzzle bag. And there is an offer that is too good to pass up. I've asked for detailed photos of the bag and im posting it here. I would like to ask for your help in authenticating this bag. Your replies will be super helpful.
> 
> This is a second hand bag. And i just to be sure that im getting my money's worth. Thanks in advance everyone.
> 
> View attachment 4826270
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826271
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826272
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826273
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826274
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826275
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826276
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826278



there is another forum authenticate this for Loewe bags. From my experience, there are way too many good fakes for Loewe bags, so I suggest getting them from reputable resellers or online websites like Mytheresa, Harrods or so. Also, Loewe has excellent after sales customer service that you can always bring your bag back for leather maintenance for free!


----------



## Bag_34

chrissiewong said:


> there is another forum authenticate this for Loewe bags. From my experience, there are way too many good fakes for Loewe bags, so I suggest getting them from reputable resellers or online websites like Mytheresa, Harrods or so. Also, Loewe has excellent after sales customer service that you can always bring your bag back for leather maintenance for free!


 Hey thanks for your reply. I will surely do that.


----------



## dcheung

Do any of you guys know if a small hammock will fit a 11 inch (28cm) laptop? Thanks!


----------



## chrissiewong

dcheung said:


> Do any of you guys know if a small hammock will fit a 11 inch (28cm) laptop? Thanks!


I don’t own a hammock but I have tried it on for many many times in stores. I think it’s not a bag designed for laptops or tablets because of its shape. It may fit a dslr easily but something long like a computer may actually distort the shape...


----------



## aupolei

Hi, everyone. I’m getting ready to buy my first puzzle and I could really use some advice on this black grained leather version from NM. Has anyone seen this version in person? I haven’t seen this being sold anywhere else but there was a post in the authentication thread that didn’t get a definite answer.

I stopped by a store where it was supposed to be in stock and they couldn’t find this bag so I’m hesitant to order it online. I know I could always return it but I just have a feeling that the price and description are actually for the smooth calf leather and the photos are incorrect.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Okfineng

dcheung said:


> Do any of you guys know if a small hammock will fit a 11 inch (28cm) laptop? Thanks!


Hi there! I have an 11 inch iPad Pro and whilst it does fit, the bag is definitely not meant for carrying an iPad, a laptop or a large notebook. It sticks out of the bag and you won’t be able to wear the bag in every “shape” with an item like that inside. If you’re looking for a bag to carry your laptop, I’d probably recommend something else!


----------



## dcheung

chrissiewong said:


> I don’t own a hammock but I have tried it on for many many times in stores. I think it’s not a bag designed for laptops or tablets because of its shape. It may fit a dslr easily but something long like a computer may actually distort the shape...



Thanks! Why didn't you purchase it after trying it on many times? I actually tried it on once or twice too but for some reason it didn't make my heart sing like the puzzle did lol



Okfineng said:


> Hi there! I have an 11 inch iPad Pro and whilst it does fit, the bag is definitely not meant for carrying an iPad, a laptop or a large notebook. It sticks out of the bag and you won’t be able to wear the bag in every “shape” with an item like that inside. If you’re looking for a bag to carry your laptop, I’d probably recommend something else!



True! I wouldn't really be using the bag for the purpose of carrying the laptop, but maybe on days when I may need to bring my laptop out haha.


----------



## chrissiewong

dcheung said:


> Thanks! Why didn't you purchase it after trying it on many times? I actually tried it on once or twice too but for some reason it didn't make my heart sing like the puzzle did lol



Same situation. I like the hammock bag but not sure if I will love it as much as I do with my puzzle. I think the way it looks as a shoulder bag / crossbody bag bugs me a bit (I’m super petite) also, I am very picky with the color / leather combo and I guess I am still waiting for one to appear (actually the new sand in classic calf may be the one I get, but I am waiting for it to go on sale / weekend discounts on harrods). The price increase in Loewe is insane. It’s just because it’s not Chanel and so not many people are talking about the rate of price increase. I got my puzzle at 17500 hkd last year and now it’s around 20000 hkd. In terms of percentage, it is even worse than Chanel / LV bags!


----------



## dcheung

chrissiewong said:


> Same situation. I like the hammock bag but not sure if I will love it as much as I do with my puzzle. I think the way it looks as a shoulder bag / crossbody bag bugs me a bit (I’m super petite) also, I am very picky with the color / leather combo and I guess I am still waiting for one to appear (actually the new sand in classic calf may be the one I get, but I am waiting for it to go on sale / weekend discounts on harrods). The price increase in Loewe is insane. It’s just because it’s not Chanel and so not many people are talking about the rate of price increase. I got my puzzle at 17500 hkd last year and now it’s around 20000 hkd. In terms of percentage, it is even worse than Chanel / LV bags!



I know- currently none of the colors are really standing out to me so I haven’t felt the need to purchase it. It only really looks good hand held, unless you get the mini. What size are you looking into getting? I also only like the zipper model and almost all are drawstring now I believe? 

When I was looking to get my sand mink puzzle it was 21k!  Luckily I got it for 17. 

!! Please let me know when there are harrods sales


----------



## doni

MrsSlocomb said:


> This is my entire Loewe collection.  My style is more eclectic so I'm finding myself moving away from the more famous fashion houses.
> 
> View attachment 4824146




What a lovely and indeed eclectic collection! I love that JW Anderson is giving Loewe lots of individuality and character while keeping with Spanish cultural and artisanal traditions. He does have a vision on his own.


----------



## yahoo33

The men's bigger Elephant crossbody bag and carry all are available on the website! They are soo cute.


----------



## earthygirl

I have


aupolei said:


> Hi, everyone. I’m getting ready to buy my first puzzle and I could really use some advice on this black grained leather version from NM. Has anyone seen this version in person? I haven’t seen this being sold anywhere else but there was a post in the authentication thread that didn’t get a definite answer.
> 
> I stopped by a store where it was supposed to be in stock and they couldn’t find this bag so I’m hesitant to order it online. I know I could always return it but I just have a feeling that the price and description are actually for the smooth calf leather and the photos are incorrect.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4831827
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> I haven’t seen the grained leather in black but I have seen the grained version of the tan color.  I posted pics to this thread back in January comparing the smooth tan to the light caramel one.  I’m not sure what your question is, but I definitely think the smooth leather version of this bag looks more luxe.  It’s hard wearing smooth leather as well. I have two puzzles in smooth leather and toddlers always messing with my bags.  No signs of wear and these are my go to everyday bags.


----------



## beachybum

How much was this at woodbury?
How have you liked the bag? I'm looking into getting one and would love to know some pros/cons and wear and tear


enshogirl said:


> View attachment 4445330
> 
> 
> I went to the Woodbury outlet this Saturday and made my first Loewe purchase! I went in looking for a Puzzle or a Hammock in Tan or Electric Blue. I wasn’t getting my hopes up to find them, but I guess I got lucky!
> 
> I’m in love with the Hammock and the color is amazing! I also picked up the Bat Charm!


----------



## enshogirl

beachybum said:


> How much was this at woodbury?
> How have you liked the bag? I'm looking into getting one and would love to know some pros/cons and wear and tear



I think it might have been $1,400 and then there was a deal that weekend with a percentage off depending on how much you spent (I got multiple items) so I ended up paying like $1,200.

I have the price list from the bags they had at the outlet in August 2020:

Medium all-leather Hammock: $1,710
Small all-leather Hammock: $1,530

Oh, and I love the bag! I haven’t had any issues with it. I rotate it frequently, although I haven’t had much opportunity to use it this year.


----------



## beachybum

enshogirl said:


> I think it might have been $1,400 and then there was a deal that weekend with a percentage off depending on how much you spent (I got multiple items) so I ended up paying like $1,200.
> 
> I have the price list from the bags they had at the outlet in August 2020:
> 
> Medium all-leather Hammock: $1,710
> Small all-leather Hammock: $1,530
> 
> Oh, and I love the bag! I haven’t had any issues with it. I rotate it frequently, although I haven’t had much opportunity to use it this year.


oh wow! you are so lucky to be able to visit the store, there are no loewe outlets in Canada 
since there is no zip to close the bag, is it easy for people to pickpocket


----------



## enshogirl

beachybum said:


> oh wow! you are so lucky to be able to visit the store, there are no loewe outlets in Canada
> since there is no zip to close the bag, is it easy for people to pickpocket



I live in a very rural area, so I’m never concerned about pickpockets. I used to clip my LV Cles (used as my wallet) to the inside of the bag “just in case” when I first got the hammock, but now I don’t bother. I figure the bag is close to me and when it’s in the folded position it’s more closed up and I don’t worry.


----------



## beachybum

enshogirl said:


> I live in a very rural area, so I’m never concerned about pickpockets. I used to clip my LV Cles (used as my wallet) to the inside of the bag “just in case” when I first got the hammock, but now I don’t bother. I figure the bag is close to me and when it’s in the folded position it’s more closed up and I don’t worry.


Thank you! Appreciate the insights!


----------



## mc.yyz

beachybum said:


> Thank you! Appreciate the insights!



*beachybum - *some Nordstrom Canada and Holt Renfrew locations carry Loewe if you wanted to see them in person.

I have a small hammock and was also concerned about the bag having no zipper for the main compartment. When worn cross-bodied, I find the bag lays close to the body and feels very secure. Similar to* enshogirl*, I will clip my Mini Pochette Accessoires to the inside of my bag to hold my card case and key as a precaution.


----------



## beachybum

mc.yyz said:


> *beachybum - *some Nordstrom Canada and Holt Renfrew locations carry Loewe if you wanted to see them in person.
> 
> I have a small hammock and was also concerned about the bag having no zipper for the main compartment. When worn cross-bodied, I find the bag lays close to the body and feels very secure. Similar to* enshogirl*, I will clip my Mini Pochette Accessoires to the inside of my bag to hold my card case and key as a precaution.


Thank you! This is helpful and I feel a lot better about it. I had originally wanted the puzzle but they never go on sale in the Tan. I found the Hammock on sale but in red and figured its worth a try but had some concerns since there really aren't too many reviews on the bag. I've always gotten bags that zipped so I'm scared but your comment makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## jlip12

MrsSlocomb said:


> This is my entire Loewe collection.  My style is more eclectic so I'm finding myself moving away from the more famous fashion houses.
> 
> View attachment 4824146


Love the Loewe mask!


----------



## earthygirl

mc.yyz said:


> *beachybum - *some Nordstrom Canada and Holt Renfrew locations carry Loewe if you wanted to see them in person.
> 
> I have a small hammock and was also concerned about the bag having no zipper for the main compartment. When worn cross-bodied, I find the bag lays close to the body and feels very secure. Similar to* enshogirl*, I will clip my Mini Pochette Accessoires to the inside of my bag to hold my card case and key as a precaution.


If you want the puzzle in tan at a discounted price, get it from Saks or Newman’s when they have a promo Or gift card event.  Saks has a promotion running currently.  Also, don’t forget to go through bates/rakuten to get additional cash back.  Right now it’s 2% but when I purchased my puzzle it was 10% cash back.  Even though the tan color is usually not marked down except for like Black Friday, getting it through a department store at the right time will save you some $$$.


----------



## beachybum

earthygirl said:


> If you want the puzzle in tan at a discounted price, get it from Saks or Newman’s when they have a promo Or gift card event.  Saks has a promotion running currently.  Also, don’t forget to go through bates/rakuten to get additional cash back.  Right now it’s 2% but when I purchased my puzzle it was 10% cash back.  Even though the tan color is usually not marked down except for like Black Friday, getting it through a department store at the right time will save you some $$$.


Ouuu thanks! How much was it during black friday? I don't mind waiting if its worth it


----------



## earthygirl

I think it was about $1800 for the small puzzle in tan On ssense.com.  I hesitated and they sold out pretty quickly. Then I obsessed over the bag and decided that I would buy it on my next trip to Europe.  Then in January I bought it from the Saks website when they had a similar promotion to the one they are running at this time. I had a $50 gift card and got 10% back from rakuten.  So the bag came out to $1900 including tax.  I’ve seen the tan color sell for this price on FP when used, but this was a new bag.  I bought my other puzzle from FP in the stone blue color for $1600 and it was and is in like new condition.  Not sure how the prices are on FP currently..I know their Chanel prices are obscene, but it may be worth checking out for Loewe still.

I absolutely love my puzzle bags and use them all the time, but the price is steep.  Even at $1900 (tan small puzzle) and $1600 (stone blue), I don’t feel like I got a great price.  To be honest, if I had to pay retail I would because they are worth it to me, but I don’t and nobody has to.  This is just in general my approach to buying luxury.  I try to be patient and wait for a deal and then feel good about ”saving“a few hundred.  When it comes to Chanel I’m a sucker though, and have paid over retail to get specifically what I want.  Everyone has their weaknesses!


----------



## earthygirl

Tan small Puzzle is currently not in stock on the Saks website but I’ve seen a lot of their bags get restocked..if not this season then next.


----------



## muchstuff

beachybum said:


> oh wow! you are so lucky to be able to visit the store, there are no loewe outlets in Canada
> since there is no zip to close the bag, is it easy for people to pickpocket


Nordstrom in Vancouver carries Loewe, you could call them if there's something you're looking for! Can't recall if I saw the brand in Holt's.


----------



## beachybum

earthygirl said:


> I think it was about $1800 for the small puzzle in tan On ssense.com.  I hesitated and they sold out pretty quickly. Then I obsessed over the bag and decided that I would buy it on my next trip to Europe.  Then in January I bought it from the Saks website when they had a similar promotion to the one they are running at this time. I had a $50 gift card and got 10% back from rakuten.  So the bag came out to $1900 including tax.  I’ve seen the tan color sell for this price on FP when used, but this was a new bag.  I bought my other puzzle from FP in the stone blue color for $1600 and it was and is in like new condition.  Not sure how the prices are on FP currently..I know their Chanel prices are obscene, but it may be worth checking out for Loewe still.
> 
> I absolutely love my puzzle bags and use them all the time, but the price is steep.  Even at $1900 (tan small puzzle) and $1600 (stone blue), I don’t feel like I got a great price.  To be honest, if I had to pay retail I would because they are worth it to me, but I don’t and nobody has to.  This is just in general my approach to buying luxury.  I try to be patient and wait for a deal and then feel good about ”saving“a few hundred.  When it comes to Chanel I’m a sucker though, and have paid over retail to get specifically what I want.  Everyone has their weaknesses!


That's in US dollars I assume? I got a hammock for $1500 cad which I'm just debating over if I would rather get a puzzle instead. I absolutely agree, I never pay full price except for items like LV and chanel which obviously only ever go up in price.


----------



## earthygirl

beachybum said:


> That's in US dollars I assume? I got a hammock for $1500 cad which I'm just debating over if I would rather get a puzzle instead. I absolutely agree, I never pay full price except for items like LV and chanel which obviously only ever go up in price.


Yes..USDs sorry I didn’t specify. I love the look of the hammock too esp When hand carries, but I bought a 2nd puzzle instead of diversifying...I know that I always grab bags that I can wear crossbody. I have young children so it works for my lifestyle, but truth be told I’ve always preferred my hands to be free unless I’m posing for a photograph!

you can’t go wrong with either bag...both are so chic So it’s a matter of yourlifestyle and preference.


----------



## beachybum

earthygirl said:


> Yes..USDs sorry I didn’t specify. I love the look of the hammock too esp When hand carries, but I bought a 2nd puzzle instead of diversifying...I know that I always grab bags that I can wear crossbody. I have young children so it works for my lifestyle, but truth be told I’ve always preferred my hands to be free unless I’m posing for a photograph!
> 
> you can’t go wrong with either bag...both are so chic So it’s a matter of yourlifestyle and preference.


Oh I'm totally the same way, I'm a hands free person, I love cross body bags, even though the hammock is cuter as a hand carry, I'll likely cross body it.


----------



## earthygirl

Whatever works for your lifestyle!..I know when I’ve seen a hammock out in the wild, I can’t help but stare at it!


----------



## Stephanieg218

I ditto what others have said about promos and Rakuten.  I signed up for emails from Neiman Marcus which got me a 10% or 15% off promo code and I used Rakuten.  Made my small Puzzle significantly cheaper.  The store that’s just a few minutes from me had it in stock so I purchased online and did store pick up and got it the same day.


----------



## doni

I love LOVE Loewe’s new home scent collection. And I am not even a candle person. But the design is so beautiful. And the scents? Beetroot, tomato, sweet pea, liquorice, oregano?! I am sold. Cannot wait to try them.


----------



## rosewang924

earthygirl said:


> If you want the puzzle in tan at a discounted price, get it from Saks or Newman’s when they have a promo Or gift card event.  Saks has a promotion running currently.  Also, don’t forget to go through bates/rakuten to get additional cash back.  Right now it’s 2% but when I purchased my puzzle it was 10% cash back.  Even though the tan color is usually not marked down except for like Black Friday, getting it through a department store at the right time will save you some $$$.



Did you get the cash back from Rakuten, I bought from Saks and never received the cash back, I emailed Rakuten and was told that it was up to Saks to let them know that the purchase was eligible for cashback.


----------



## earthygirl

Yes I did. I made the purchase back in Jan and got the check for all my cash back purchases in March.  Rakuten sends the money to my paypal.


----------



## rosewang924

earthygirl said:


> Yes I did. I made the purchase back in Jan and got the check for all my cash back purchases in March.  Rakuten sends the money to my paypal.



Thanks, maybe I'll try again when they have promotion.


----------



## Stephanieg218

rosewang924 said:


> Did you get the cash back from Rakuten, I bought from Saks and never received the cash back, I emailed Rakuten and was told that it was up to Saks to let them know that the purchase was eligible for cashback.


You may have been given incorrect info from that customer service person.  Yes, it’s the retailer that confirms your purchase with them, but they can help you if the retailer fails to do so.   That happened to me once.  Go to the “help” section on their website and there’s a link for missing cash back with a few fields to complete.  I gave them my shopping trip # (that will be in your history), my order # for the retailer, and the purchase amount before taxes.  They credited my Rakuten account with no problems and I never had to call.


----------



## rosewang924

Stephanieg218 said:


> You may have been given incorrect info from that customer service person.  Yes, it’s the retailer that confirms your purchase with them, but they can help you if the retailer fails to do so.   That happened to me once.  Go to the “help” section on their website and there’s a link for missing cash back with a few fields to complete.  I gave them my shopping trip # (that will be in your history), my order # for the retailer, and the purchase amount before taxes.  They credited my Rakuten account with no problems and I never had to call.



I will try again when there is another promotion.  It can really help to save some money.


----------



## Sopu

Has anyone bought a puzzle bag from Vestiaire collection? Is it a thrust worthy place to buy one?


----------



## awheaton

Anyone seen the new soft nappa Puzzle in person? I’m curious how it compares to the smooth and grained calfskin versions.


----------



## mishmc

Thinking of buying a Loewe Flamenco Clutch in Warm Desert. I love a mid-sized buttery soft bag, a magnetic closure, the simplicity of the design, and the versatility of one bag as a clutch/shoulder/crossbody. But I’m in the Seattle area and nowhere near any store that carries them. Two questions for this group: 1. Does anyone have one and how do you find it as an everyday bag? 2. Experience with ordering from Loewe website in the US vs. Newman Marcus? I also want a wallet and the Loewe website has the best selection, and it looks like no sales tax. But with Neiman Marcus you get their store policies. Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## CCS

hi! I am new to this forum but could someone please help me authenticate this Loewe puzzle bag? Thanks so much! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Loewe-Pu...162303?hash=item44639f543f:g:jfEAAOSwRO9fWhJH Claudia


----------



## cheblssm

aupolei said:


> Hi, everyone. I’m getting ready to buy my first puzzle and I could really use some advice on this black grained leather version from NM. Has anyone seen this version in person? I haven’t seen this being sold anywhere else but there was a post in the authentication thread that didn’t get a definite answer.
> 
> I stopped by a store where it was supposed to be in stock and they couldn’t find this bag so I’m hesitant to order it online. I know I could always return it but I just have a feeling that the price and description are actually for the smooth calf leather and the photos are incorrect.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4831827



Hope this is still helpful, I was in the same predicament and ended up buying the bag for this exact listing after NM confirmed the stock they had was indeed "black". Just received the bag and can say that the photos are indeed inaccurate! What I received was the smooth calf leather with silver hardware and a white logo, same as the regular black puzzle (which is what I was hoping for). 

Having read some of the horror stories about fake bags from dept stores I was a bit nervous about that too, but so far no red flags. The logo is a bit skewed but otherwise everything seems fine! While I suspect mine came from the floor it came nicely packaged and also with a dustbag which is great.


----------



## Greentea

To owners of the small sized basket bag, can it fit over your shoulder with the straps on the longest setting?


----------



## chrissiewong

I just ordered a small hammock in sand from Harrods yesterday! Can’t wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## Heesunee

Hello all! Does anyone have experience with the Loewe Mini Hammock bag?? I'm looking at this one in particular - it looks so cute but I'm not sure how practical it is!


----------



## TUAN

i am looking for this loewe puzzle zips, which was from few years ago. I’m wondering if anyone know is it possible to ask get it now from Loewe (outlet, archive stock,...)? Thank you.


----------



## Greentea

TUAN said:


> i am looking for this loewe puzzle zips, which was from few years ago. I’m wondering if anyone know is it possible to ask get it now from Loewe (outlet, archive stock,...)? Thank you.
> View attachment 4855621


I would keep checking on Fashionphile Vestiare Collective


----------



## doni

mishmc said:


> Thinking of buying a Loewe Flamenco Clutch in Warm Desert. I love a mid-sized buttery soft bag, a magnetic closure, the simplicity of the design, and the versatility of one bag as a clutch/shoulder/crossbody. But I’m in the Seattle area and nowhere near any store that carries them. Two questions for this group: 1. Does anyone have one and how do you find it as an everyday bag? 2. Experience with ordering from Loewe website in the US vs. Newman Marcus? I also want a wallet and the Loewe website has the best selection, and it looks like no sales tax. But with Neiman Marcus you get their store policies. Thoughts? Thank you!


I have it but in the mini size, so for me it is a casual day crossbody and, as a clutch, an evening bag. I also have the old Flamenco.

I think the standard size Flamenco Clutch could work very well as an everyday bag. It is extremely versatile. If you like buttery soft bags, it is just the thing. As a clutch, even with the strap removed it’d be much more comfortable that the BV Pouch (which I also own but considering letting go) because you can hold it by the knots too. It doesn’t feel as luxurious as the BV though.

I am not in the US, but I have used the Loewe website in Europe and it works very smoothly.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

jlip12 said:


> Love the Loewe mask!


If you order from the website right now they are sending the masks


----------



## Amberg

I was given this Loewe puzzle bag last night. I was wondering if someone could authenticate it for me. I have never heard of this brand before. Thank you.


----------



## Lillianlm

I will start with the qualifier that I am NOT an expert on Loewe puzzle bags, but I own an authentic medium puzzle bag and I compared your photos to my bag. 

In your 4th photo of the underside of the strap, the stitching looks sloppy and the Loewe stud doesn’t look centered. 

In the 5th photo of the strap clip, the letters on my authentic bag look much more crisp.

Your authentication code looks like it’s a tab. On my puzzle bag, the authentication code is not on a separate tag but is imprinted on the inside leather portion of the lining, under the piece that lays below the flap. 

The tag on my “Loewe, Made in Spain“ has stitches only on the two sides (East and west). Your photo shows the stitching on all 4 sides. 

Again, I’m not an expert and perhaps tags and stitching, etc. have evolved over the years with the bag. If you live near a department store that carries Loewe (Saks, Neiman Marcus) you might want to take a peek at their inventory to see how it measures up. Also, I remember seeing a YouTube from a woman who replaced her stone blue puzzle knockoff with an authentic one that she bought on sale at Saks and she described some of the differences, which might be helpful to you. 

Good luck.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I gave this Loewe to my
Mom for her birthday on Friday. The woman who never wants anything “cuz I don’t need anything“ was actually petting the bag while cooing about how soft the leather is. She told the family around her to feel it. Since she is recovering from brain cancer and has had a really rough time of it, it made me so happy to see her that excited/entranced with her gift.


----------



## shnxxxp

mn_sue said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have exactly the same bag as yours. Mine was bought about 2 years ago and the bag is holding up pretty well. I used it ALOT for travelling.From the photos you can see the stitches on one side of the handle are also uneven - I assume because it was hand-stitched(?). Enjoy the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357939
> View attachment 4357940


Thank you so much for sharing this! Now I feel so relieved knowing that it was probably caused by the hand stitchings on the thicker side of the leather. Loewe Puzzle is such a beautiful bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BowieFan1971 said:


> I gave this Loewe to my
> Mom for her birthday on Friday. The woman who never wants anything “cuz I don’t need anything“ was actually petting the bag while cooing about how soft the leather is. She told the family around her to feel it. Since she is recovering from brain cancer and has had a really rough time of it, it made me so happy to see her that excited/entranced with her gift.
> 
> View attachment 4862454


What a lovely thing to do for your mom  Best wishes for her full recovery.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> What a lovely thing to do for your mom  Best wishes for her full recovery.


Thank you. She will be ok, but it’s a longer and tougher road than we were lead to expect. We take it day by day.


----------



## SWlife

BowieFan1971 said:


> I gave this Loewe to my
> Mom for her birthday on Friday. The woman who never wants anything “cuz I don’t need anything“ was actually petting the bag while cooing about how soft the leather is. She told the family around her to feel it. Since she is recovering from brain cancer and has had a really rough time of it, it made me so happy to see her that excited/entranced with her gift.
> 
> View attachment 4862454


I’m glad your mom is recovering and so happy you were able to delight her with a lovely bag.


----------



## Indiana

doni said:


> I love LOVE the new Flamenco Clutch. The size is so much more manageable than the BV Pouch (which I own and really like). Plus it has a detachable strap! It is true that it milks on the Pouch popularity, but it does not feel like a copy as it is such a classic Loewe style (I have a Flamenco bag from the early 90s). Interior is suede. I may not be able to resist this...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727922
> View attachment 4727923
> View attachment 4727924
> View attachment 4727925
> View attachment 4727926
> View attachment 4727927


I’m loving the look of this bag too!  May I ask how you’re finding it?  Would you have any thoughts on it vs. Evelyne TPM?  TIA!


----------



## doni

Indiana said:


> I’m loving the look of this bag too!  May I ask how you’re finding it?  Would you have any thoughts on it vs. Evelyne TPM?  TIA!


Mine is the mini size so not really comparable to the Evelyne (which I don’t own). I did not get the standard size because I have the BV Pouch.

The mini is a very easy crossbody that I take with me to go for walks mostly. I love that it has minimal hardware so it is easy to combine.

As a pouch I love it to go out. You can carry it as a clutch or by the knots. the strap also just about fits the wrist so you can also carry it hands free. Very handy.

I kind of like the new ones with the tassel. If the burgundy had a more interesting tassel I would be quite tempted....


----------



## Indiana

doni said:


> Mine is the mini size so not really comparable to the Evelyne (which I don’t own). I did not get the standard size because I have the BV Pouch.
> 
> The mini is a very easy crossbody that I take with me to go for walks mostly. I love that it has minimal hardware so it is easy to combine.
> 
> As a pouch I love it to go out. You can carry it as a clutch or by the knots. the strap also just about fits the wrist so you can also carry it hands free. Very handy.
> 
> I kind of like the new ones with the tassel. If the burgundy had a more interesting tassel I would be quite tempted....


Thanks for that, Doni.  The Evelyne TPM is actually smaller than the Mini!, and around the same price.  I’m torn!


----------



## doni

Indiana said:


> Thanks for that, Doni.  The Evelyne TPM is actually smaller than the Mini!, and around the same price.  I’m torn!


Ah, okay, sorry, I was thinking you were asking for the standard Flamenco and hence thought about the big Evelynes.

I am not sure how they compare...They are such different styles! The mini fits quite a bit. And of course you can use it as a clutch and for the evening, which makes it more versatile that the Evie. But they are very different in look. I am not particularly a fan of the Evelyine but it terms of quality Hermes beats Loewe.
What colors are you considering?


----------



## Indiana

doni said:


> Ah, okay, sorry, I was thinking you were asking for the standard Flamenco and hence thought about the big Evelynes.
> 
> I am not sure how they compare...They are such different styles! The mini fits quite a bit. And of course you can use it as a clutch and for the evening, which makes it more versatile that the Evie. But they are very different in look. I am not particularly a fan of the Evelyine but it terms of quality Hermes beats Loewe.
> What colors are you considering?


Yes I agree, Mini wins on versatility.  And it’s got a bit more space.  But I love Evie too!  As for colour, I’d go Hermes Bleu Nuit or Loewe black probably, though I also like the look of the so-called Deep Red.. is that the burgundy you’re referring to?


----------



## Greentea

Amberg said:


> I was given this Loewe puzzle bag last night. I was wondering if someone could authenticate it for me. I have never heard of this brand before. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4860164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860168
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860169
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860175


The zipper pull looks off to me, but I don't own a puzzle yet. I would have it professionally authenticated.


----------



## ijv.ana

Hello everyone, do you know if is this a common wear & tear for Loewe puzzle inner lining of the bag? 

- Did anyone experience this? 
- Can someone confirm if this part is not really stitched and just glued?

I have bought the bag at Vestiaire Collective in mid 2019 so now I am thinking if this bag can be not authentic? 

Thank you for your answers!


----------



## Kliukva

Amberg said:


> I was given this Loewe puzzle bag last night. I was wondering if someone could authenticate it for me. I have never heard of this brand before. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4860164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860168
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860169
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860175


i'm not a professional authentificator but it looks off to me. look at Loewe stamps on metal details


----------



## Kliukva

hello everyone. does anyone remember when Loewe stopped produsing small puzzle with legs on the bottom? thanks!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

These look stunning!


----------



## rosewang924

Hello, wanted to share my new to me medium puzzle in marine color.  I originally bought the small size and sold it because the opening is small.  I felt it took effort to get things in and out of the bag but this medium size is so easy to use.  I am 5’2” and does not look bulky wearing crossbody. I also have the Samorga insert from speedy 25, fits perfectly, still trying to decide if I want to buy insert for this specific bag.  Last picture is with insert inside bag.


----------



## Linhdao123

Hi, I want to ask if any loewe mini owner have similar problem with the glazing. I have used mine for 6 months and the glazing peels off very soon after using  for its price I’m really disappointed, the leather is amazing though


----------



## earthygirl

I have the  small size but in any case that should not be happening!  I would contact the place you bought it from or contact Loewe directly.  Send them pics. They seem like they are a company that will stand behind their products.




Linhdao123 said:


> Hi, I want to ask if any loewe mini owner have similar problem with the glazing. I have used mine for 6 months and the glazing peels off very soon after using  for its price I’m really disappointed, the leather is amazing though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868461
> View attachment 4868476


----------



## Greentea

Kliukva said:


> hello everyone. does anyone remember when Loewe stopped produsing small puzzle with legs on the bottom? thanks!


I believe 2018 was the last year with the feet on the small


----------



## Linhdao123

earthygirl said:


> I have the  small size but in any case that should not be happening!  I would contact the place you bought it from or contact Loewe directly.  Send them pics. They seem like they are a company that will stand behind their products.


This was gifted to me and where I live doesn’t have an official Loewe store. I wonder if weather condition has anything to do with this because I live in a tropical country and humidity can be really high


----------



## gloomfilter

Hi, all. I just joined the Loewe club, by purchasing a small gate bag in Rust  It will come tomorrow! It's also the first designer handbag I've ever purchased. I purchased it from Jomashop for $900 (still available for purchase on their website!), which is such a steal from current retail $2500! Really excited!


----------



## earthygirl

Linhdao123 said:


> This was gifted to me and where I live doesn’t have an official Loewe store. I wonder if weather condition has anything to do with this because I live in a tropical country and humidity can be really high


I live in a city that is high in humidity for 3/4 of the year and have not had this issue. These bags are generally very well made.  Try contacting Loewe directly or getting the receipt from the person who gave it to you. If it’s authentic, the retailer or Loewe should be able to help. Good luck!


----------



## rosewang924

Medium puzzle in marine color


----------



## chrissiewong

Linhdao123 said:


> Hi, I want to ask if any loewe mini owner have similar problem with the glazing. I have used mine for 6 months and the glazing peels off very soon after using  for its price I’m really disappointed, the leather is amazing though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868461
> View attachment 4868476



i have a similar problem on all of my Loewe products (perhaps except my newest wallet)! my puzzle, hammock and card holder do show wear and tear on the glazing but it doesn’t get worse. Of course for the price, it could be better, but the leather just speaks for everything! I think it really depends on where you live that the glazing show so much wear and tear. I live in hk and I don’t actually bang my bags...


----------



## Linhdao123

chrissiewong said:


> i have a similar problem on all of my Loewe products (perhaps except my newest wallet)! my puzzle, hammock and card holder do show wear and tear on the glazing but it doesn’t get worse. Of course for the price, it could be better, but the leather just speaks for everything! I think it really depends on where you live that the glazing show so much wear and tear. I live in hk and I don’t actually bang my bags...


Yes it bothers me so much everytime I look at it even though I love the bag  sometimes I tear the glazing off myself hoping that it doesn't get worse


----------



## Gmr82

Hi everyone!! Can you help me? 
I'm looking for some information about this bag... name or selling year?
Thanks so much!!


----------



## mrsgrd

Hi Guys! 
Did the Loewe hammock have a key fob as well as the internal clasp ? Ive seen one preloved but I dont want to get caught out. any advice would be wonderful thanks xxx


----------



## Zeeiaa

Hi! Just want to ask for help, my mom is thinking of buying this from her friend but I searched and searched and I don’t think it’s authentic??? Her friend is insisting that it’s authentic. Would deeply appreciate your help hehe.


----------



## minkpink

Zeeiaa said:


> Hi! Just want to ask for help, my mom is thinking of buying this from her friend but I searched and searched and I don’t think it’s authentic??? Her friend is insisting that it’s authentic. Would deeply appreciate your help hehe.
> 
> View attachment 4879837


I’m not an expert, but it looks fake to me. The leather tag looks off. The left and right sides are the only ones that’s supposed to be stitched. It says Madrid, when it should be Made in Spain. The lining looks too dark.


----------



## mrsgrd

hi there  looking at this hammock but there is another key fob. Did the original hammocks come with a pouch? Thanks


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone have a balloon bag?  Large or small?  Do you like it?  I have been ogling photos of it for some time now but can't bring myself to pull the trigger with the high price.


----------



## BittyMonkey

lulilu said:


> Does anyone have a balloon bag?  Large or small?  Do you like it?  I have been ogling photos of it for some time now but can't bring myself to pull the trigger with the high price.


I would like to know this too. I’m in love with the brown/black leather version.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I had it briefly. I ordered it right before things got really bad and ended up returning it because it seemed crazy to buy a new bag when I wasn’t able to leave the house. It was more structured than I expected but I think I would have kept it if the timing had been different. The leather is gorgeous!


----------



## doni

gloomfilter said:


> Hi, all. I just joined the Loewe club, by purchasing a small gate bag in Rust  It will come tomorrow! It's also the first designer handbag I've ever purchased. I purchased it from Jomashop for $900 (still available for purchase on their website!), which is such a steal from current retail $2500! Really excited!


Please do post a pic, I love rust.


----------



## lulilu

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I had it briefly. I ordered it right before things got really bad and ended up returning it because it seemed crazy to buy a new bag when I wasn’t able to leave the house. It was more structured than I expected but I think I would have kept it if the timing had been different. The leather is gorgeous!



That's why I haven't gotten it yet.  It looks gorgeous but it is expensive and I am afraid I won't use it right now (and the immediate foreseeable future).  Did you take any modeling photos?  Was it the small or large?  How did you feel about the size?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

lulilu said:


> That's why I haven't gotten it yet.  It looks gorgeous but it is expensive and I am afraid I won't use it right now (and the immediate foreseeable future).  Did you take any modeling photos?  Was it the small or large?  How did you feel about the size?



I’m so sorry I didn’t, I wish I had! It was the large and the size felt right...in my mind it’s more of a medium, it’s not too big and because of the structure I wasn’t afraid it would become a bottomless pit trying to find anything, if you know what I mean. My one concern was the way it hit my hip when I had the long strap on my shoulder, I wasn’t sure how flattering it was. And a hands free option is essential to me. The strap is adjustable so I’m pretty sure I could have found a good length but by then I knew I was going to return it and I didn’t feel right experimenting on a bag I wasn’t keeping. I could definitely see myself purchasing again, if I do I will definitely take photos and post next time!


----------



## doni

Gmr82 said:


> Hi everyone!! Can you help me?
> I'm looking for some information about this bag... name or selling year?
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 4876384



That is from the Loewe Heritage collection, from around 2010 when Stuart Vever was the creative director. There were lots of different models, from crossbodies to totes, all with the classic logo embossed in the leather.


----------



## mishmc

doni said:


> I have it but in the mini size, so for me it is a casual day crossbody and, as a clutch, an evening bag. I also have the old Flamenco.
> 
> I think the standard size Flamenco Clutch could work very well as an everyday bag. It is extremely versatile. If you like buttery soft bags, it is just the thing. As a clutch, even with the strap removed it’d be much more comfortable that the BV Pouch (which I also own but considering letting go) because you can hold it by the knots too. It doesn’t feel as luxurious as the BV though.
> 
> I am not in the US, but I have used the Loewe website in Europe and it works very smoothly.


Thanks for the response! I wound up buying the larger Flamenco Clutch in Warm Desert. Got it from Neiman Marcus and managed to get the 15% new customer discount. It’s a beautiful bag and very comfy to wear as a shoulder or cross body bag. No interior pockets so definitely need to get some pouches.


----------



## doni

mishmc said:


> Thanks for the response! I wound up buying the larger Flamenco Clutch in Warm Desert. Got it from Neiman Marcus and managed to get the 15% new customer discount. It’s a beautiful bag and very comfy to wear as a shoulder or cross body bag. No interior pockets so definitely need to get some pouches.



It is true that it has no pockets. But then, my old Flamenco (the 90s iteration) has I believe 4 pockets inside, and because of the shape of the bag, and how it folds and scrunches, the pockets end up getting together and you never know if you are putting something in a pocket or the body of the bag... It looks and feels messy, so I actually think it is smart that they make do without the pockets in this bag.
And what a good excuse to get some nice pouches


----------



## montospecks

Hi guys! I'm new to this thread and I've been on the hunt for a small Loewe Puzzle after getting a beautiful medium indigo one! During my search I found a "forest" color that Neiman Marcus has here: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/loew...0000_cat000730_cat48090736&page=0&position=16 

I can't find any other mention of a forest color or a better picture of the color -- have you guys seen this elsewhere? Does anyone know what this looks like in natural light?

Thank you! I've really been enjoying reading over this thread!


----------



## gloomfilter

doni said:


> Please do post a pic, I love rust.



Thanks so much! It ended up not working out with the Jomashop order  so it was returned.

I did end up finding another deal (not as good as the one I thought I was getting) that is through Farfetch/Browns and purchased a current season gate with their new colorway and pebble grained calfskin for the gate -- I purchased it for $1400 including tax down from $2250, which I was happy about. The color is also a lot more practical for me for as I tend to dress with more neutral colors. https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/...X28-1100.html?cgid=w_fw20_collection_bags&p=6

I just received it today, though, and I'm a bit skeptical of it. I know that Farfetch is a reputable seller, but, when opening up, it felt like it was returned or some display item with some stains on the dustbag. There is also some wear by the interior stamp, and "O" in LOEWE looks a bit more narrow that what I've observed in other bags. There's also this minor QC issue that I found on the exterior near the bow. I was also surprised by how light this bag is; the soft leather of other Loewe bag I handed felt so luxurious! But this defintely feels more rugged, a bit plastic-y. Maybe this is just the how this grained leather is?  These are all very minor and part of me just wants to be happy with it and live on with my life, but even though I got a deal, it's still a lot of money, and it's my first designer bag (!), so not sure if I should just return it. Appreciate any advice you all have!!

Here are some photos 



The bag!! 


A bit of the brown on top of the leather at the tip of this (lower tip)


The L is a bit washed out and not darken fully in the middle. For some reason, the O actually looks a but more narrow and less round compared to this photo I took, too.

Thank you, all! Stay safe


----------



## doni

gloomfilter said:


> Thanks so much! It ended up not working out with the Jomashop order  so it was returned.
> 
> I did end up finding another deal (not as good as the one I thought I was getting) that is through Farfetch/Browns and purchased a current season gate with their new colorway and pebble grained calfskin for the gate -- I purchased it for $1400 including tax down from $2250, which I was happy about. The color is also a lot more practical for me for as I tend to dress with more neutral colors. https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/...X28-1100.html?cgid=w_fw20_collection_bags&p=6
> 
> I just received it today, though, and I'm a bit skeptical of it. I know that Farfetch is a reputable seller, but, when opening up, it felt like it was returned or some display item with some stains on the dustbag. There is also some wear by the interior stamp, and "O" in LOEWE looks a bit more narrow that what I've observed in other bags. There's also this minor QC issue that I found on the exterior near the bow. I was also surprised by how light this bag is; the soft leather of other Loewe bag I handed felt so luxurious! But this defintely feels more rugged, a bit plastic-y. Maybe this is just the how this grained leather is?  These are all very minor and part of me just wants to be happy with it and live on with my life, but even though I got a deal, it's still a lot of money, and it's my first designer bag (!), so not sure if I should just return it. Appreciate any advice you all have!!
> 
> Here are some photos
> 
> View attachment 4885900
> 
> The bag!!
> View attachment 4885901
> 
> A bit of the brown on top of the leather at the tip of this (lower tip)
> View attachment 4885902
> 
> The L is a bit washed out and not darken fully in the middle. For some reason, the O actually looks a but more narrow and less round compared to this photo I took, too.
> 
> Thank you, all! Stay safe


Farfetch is reputable but they are many shops (usually well known brick&mortar) under the umbrella, so I guess you never know 100%

But about the leather, this looks not grained but embossed? Loewe’s nappa feels very luxurious, but also their grained leather feels very good. Embossed leathers though are generally hard and feel plasticky. To me even Hermes’ Epsom feels that way...

If it doesn’t make your heart sing return! There will be other deals.


----------



## gloomfilter

doni said:


> Farfetch is reputable but they are many shops (usually well known brick&mortar) under the umbrella, so I guess you never know 100%
> 
> But about the leather, this looks not grained but embossed? Loewe’s nappa feels very luxurious, but also their grained leather feels very good. Embossed leathers though are generally hard and feel plasticky. To me even Hermes’ Epsom feels that way...
> 
> If it doesn’t make your heart sing return! There will be other deals.



Some super great advice. Thanks so much! I've grown to love the bag over the past few days and wanted to keep it, but I just wanted to visit my local Loewe store to verify that it's all good in person. But, I just noticed today that the leather sealant on the edge is peeling a bit -- is this normal for a new Loewe bag? I wonder if it is more obvious because the bag is black and the sealant is a contrast color, but I'm just worried that it will get worse. If you guys think that it won't, I'd rather just keep it! I'm quite anxious about returning this bag, haha.

Here's a photo of what I am talking about (circled in red).


----------



## chrissiewong

gloomfilter said:


> Some super great advice. Thanks so much! I've grown to love the bag over the past few days and wanted to keep it, but I just wanted to visit my local Loewe store to verify that it's all good in person. But, I just noticed today that the leather sealant on the edge is peeling a bit -- is this normal for a new Loewe bag? I wonder if it is more obvious because the bag is black and the sealant is a contrast color, but I'm just worried that it will get worse. If you guys think that it won't, I'd rather just keep it! I'm quite anxious about returning this bag, haha.
> 
> Here's a photo of what I am talking about (circled in red).
> View attachment 4888603



Actually both of my Loewe bags and my card holder have a similar glazing problem. Not particularly pleased with it but 1) I am too lazy to return or at least ask the store the fix it, 2) it doesn’t seem to worsen to a point that it cannot be used, 3) I just love the bags too much, so I just leave it as it is. 

I do think it’s a rather common issue with Loewe bags and SLG, but if you are anxious about that, you may actually want to return it...its quality is good in terms of the leather and construction, just not the sealant! Since my Loewe bags are the ones I am planning to use (abuse), it doesn’t bother me as much...


----------



## gloomfilter

chrissiewong said:


> Actually both of my Loewe bags and my card holder have a similar glazing problem. Not particularly pleased with it but 1) I am too lazy to return or at least ask the store the fix it, 2) it doesn’t seem to worsen to a point that it cannot be used, 3) I just love the bags too much, so I just leave it as it is.
> 
> I do think it’s a rather common issue with Loewe bags and SLG, but if you are anxious about that, you may actually want to return it...its quality is good in terms of the leather and construction, just not the sealant! Since my Loewe bags are the ones I am planning to use (abuse), it doesn’t bother me as much...



Thanks so much, Chrissie! That's such a relief to know that this is a common issue. Just so I get an idea, how much has it worsened? Is it mild fraying as I pictured that seems to become more frequently seen throughout the bag, or does the entire sealant peel off?


----------



## chrissiewong

gloomfilter said:


> Thanks so much, Chrissie! That's such a relief to know that this is a common issue. Just so I get an idea, how much has it worsened? Is it mild fraying as I pictured that seems to become more frequently seen throughout the bag, or does the entire sealant peel off?



The puzzle (which I have for around a year now) looks like it’s still holding up quite well. The “vertical” part of the sealant is still holding the sides well, it’s always the part where it should be laying flat on the “horizontal” part peels off. 

However, I just checked my card holder and there are few serious injuries there. I don’t baby it though...

I’m sorry I tried to take a photo but it seems very unclear...so I give up lol


----------



## gloomfilter

chrissiewong said:


> The puzzle (which I have for around a year now) looks like it’s still holding up quite well. The “vertical” part of the sealant is still holding the sides well, it’s always the part where it should be laying flat on the “horizontal” part peels off.
> 
> However, I just checked my card holder and there are few serious injuries there. I don’t baby it though...
> 
> I’m sorry I tried to take a photo but it seems very unclear...so I give up lol



Thanks, Chrissie! Super helpful and such a relief. It's really great to become a part of the Loewe community here and adds a lot to the excitement of getting this new bag. 

I also heard that Loewe provides great after sales customer service! Is this still the case for me? Even if I purchased my bag from Farfetch?


----------



## rosewang924

TUAN said:


> i am looking for this loewe puzzle zips, which was from few years ago. I’m wondering if anyone know is it possible to ask get it now from Loewe (outlet, archive stock,...)? Thank you.
> View attachment 4855621



there is a preloved one on Fashionphile now in excellent condition.


----------



## aa12

Hi, I'm new to loewe, but this bag caught my eye and was wondering if anyone has seen it in person, or any feedback on it, I sort of wish it had feet...





						Loewe Puzzle Colorblock Leather Mini Satchel Bag - Bergdorf Goodman
					

Get free shipping on Loewe Puzzle Colorblock Leather Mini Satchel Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## awheaton

My beloved small tan Puzzle arrived today! She is such a beauty and I’m sooooooooooo in love.

There’s one thing I’m not totally sure about and it’s that the little loop on the strap that’s meant to hold the loose strap down seems quite loose and the loose end droops when I let the strap hang. Is this normal for you small Puzzle owners or is there something wrong with mine? I’ve tried moving the loop around to different positions but the loose strap seems to slip no matter what.


----------



## lomidomi

Hi, everyone!
I’m choosing between small and medium puzzle. And though I know that both bags can fit a lot, I can’t figure out weather any of them will fit an ipad 10’5 or larger.
l’ve watched tons of ”what is in my bag videos“, but none of them featured an ipad. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Indiana

awheaton said:


> My beloved small tan Puzzle arrived today! She is such a beauty and I’m sooooooooooo in love.
> 
> There’s one thing I’m not totally sure about and it’s that the little loop on the strap that’s meant to hold the loose strap down seems quite loose and the loose end droops when I let the strap hang. Is this normal for you small Puzzle owners or is there something wrong with mine? I’ve tried moving the loop around to different positions but the loose strap seems to slip no matter what.


I think it’s normal.  Mine is pretty loose too but it doesn’t bother me.
Your bag looks gorgeous!


----------



## Indiana

lomidomi said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I’m choosing between small and medium puzzle. And though I know that both bags can fit a lot, I can’t figure out weather any of them will fit an ipad 10’5 or larger.
> l’ve watched tons of ”what is in my bag videos“, but none of them featured an ipad.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


I don’t know about the medium, but if your iPad is 10” long, it definitely won’t fit in the small..


----------



## Joey92

I’m so excited a Loewe outlet just opened up at the outlet mall close to me (Cabazon Outlets in California). I purchased a card case for now but definitely going to go back.


----------



## awheaton

itsjose said:


> I’m so excited a Loewe outlet just opened up at the outlet mall close to me (Cabazon Outlets in California). I purchased a card case for now but definitely going to go back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895211


This is so exciting!! What did they have for selection on bags and accessories?!


----------



## Stephanieg218

awheaton said:


> My beloved small tan Puzzle arrived today! She is such a beauty and I’m sooooooooooo in love.
> 
> There’s one thing I’m not totally sure about and it’s that the little loop on the strap that’s meant to hold the loose strap down seems quite loose and the loose end droops when I let the strap hang. Is this normal for you small Puzzle owners or is there something wrong with mine? I’ve tried moving the loop around to different positions but the loose strap seems to slip no matter what.


Mine was never very snug and generally slides down so it doesn’t really serve its purpose.  It stopped being useful probably within the first 3 months that I had the bag.


----------



## mizuwari18

lomidomi said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I’m choosing between small and medium puzzle. And though I know that both bags can fit a lot, I can’t figure out weather any of them will fit an ipad 10’5 or larger.
> l’ve watched tons of ”what is in my bag videos“, but none of them featured an ipad.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



I also don't own an iPad, but for reference the interior of the medium is about 11 inches and the opening is 10 inches.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Hi! I'm interested in purchasing the Loewe Gate bag (small size). I was wondering if anyone who owns this bag could give me feedback on the soft calf vs. grained calf leather? I love both leathers and am having trouble deciding. Any feedback on the leather or the bag itself would be greatly appreciated. Thanks very much and hope everyone is doing well


----------



## awheaton

Indiana said:


> I think it’s normal.  Mine is pretty loose too but it doesn’t bother me.
> Your bag looks gorgeous!


Thanks, Indiana! Appreciate your comment. I've decided to look past it and am just loving the bag the few times I've been able to take it out. Cheers.


----------



## lomidomi

Thanks, Indiana and jojo2018!


----------



## simplycanny

Hi everyone just wondering, I haven’t been able to visit the stores and I wanted to purchase the loewe mini gate bag, does it actually fits an iphone pro max? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Navajo princess

EmmaPeel said:


> You are so sweet, thanks for all your comments.
> 
> I think I was influenced by the idea that the tan calf leather is the „classic“ among all puzzle bags so I have to like it best.
> But my heart says the caramel with gold is the best choice for me.


Hi, your bag is beautiful.  I'm mulling over whether to treat myself to a small puzzle bag at the end of this year and would like one with the gold coloured hardware, as my colouring is warm-toned.  I cannot decide between the caramel, sand mink or midnight blue/navy!  But I wanted to ask you whether you're still happy with your bag and have you noticed any problems - please would you let me know?  At £2000 I want to make sure that the bag will provide me with value for money and not have any major issues.


----------



## gloomfilter

StefaniJoy said:


> Hi! I'm interested in purchasing the Loewe Gate bag (small size). I was wondering if anyone who owns this bag could give me feedback on the soft calf vs. grained calf leather? I love both leathers and am having trouble deciding. Any feedback on the leather or the bag itself would be greatly appreciated. Thanks very much and hope everyone is doing well



I just got this bag in the grained calf. When I talked to an SA, he did concede that the soft calf scratches easily, although is so soft! The grained seems really durable and I feel comfortable dabbing it with water if it stains (I wear a lot of sunscreen). I'm not sure if this is what you were asking, but I hope that it is helpful!

Generally I love the bag, although don't care so much stuff, as it's super light! I love the flap and how it secures with the overlying strap. It's really easy to get in and out but if I forget to close the flap, I still feel like my items are secure, and the bag feels both structured on the bottom but also easy. It has a back pocket that could fit an iphone, maybe? But I think it would be a bit snug and not secure, so I don't use it in this grained leather bag. There's a nice divider inside the bag to separate compartments, with a tiny flat pocket in the divider that I don't use. It's a soft suede, and I heard from others that it has torn on them, so I'm a bit cautious about how I place my keys inside. The only other thing that bothers me is that, because I am short, I have the strap adjusted to the shortest length, the securing mechanism for the end of the strap isn't super secure, so it sometimes ends up flopping around. I heard of some fixes of adding some DIY stitches through the holes, which I will probably end up doing at sometimes, as I don't think I'll be using it as a clutch anytime soon. Hope this is helpful too!


----------



## StefaniJoy

gloomfilter said:


> I just got this bag in the grained calf. When I talked to an SA, he did concede that the soft calf scratches easily, although is so soft! The grained seems really durable and I feel comfortable dabbing it with water if it stains (I wear a lot of sunscreen). I'm not sure if this is what you were asking, but I hope that it is helpful!
> 
> Generally I love the bag, although don't care so much stuff, as it's super light! I love the flap and how it secures with the overlying strap. It's really easy to get in and out but if I forget to close the flap, I still feel like my items are secure, and the bag feels both structured on the bottom but also easy. It has a back pocket that could fit an iphone, maybe? But I think it would be a bit snug and not secure, so I don't use it in this grained leather bag. There's a nice divider inside the bag to separate compartments, with a tiny flat pocket in the divider that I don't use. It's a soft suede, and I heard from others that it has torn on them, so I'm a bit cautious about how I place my keys inside. The only other thing that bothers me is that, because I am short, I have the strap adjusted to the shortest length, the securing mechanism for the end of the strap isn't super secure, so it sometimes ends up flopping around. I heard of some fixes of adding some DIY stitches through the holes, which I will probably end up doing at sometimes, as I don't think I'll be using it as a clutch anytime soon. Hope this is helpful too!


Thank you so much for your feedback! I really appreciate it! I agree, I think the grained in the way to go.  I’m eyeing the ones from the new season.  Which color combo did you get?


----------



## gloomfilter

StefaniJoy said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback! I really appreciate it! I agree, I think the grained in the way to go.  I’m eyeing the ones from the new season.  Which color combo did you get?



I got the black one! It's selling at a significant discount on farfetch, and it's also a really practical color for me! It's my first designer handbag, so practicality is what I was looking for as I start breaking into this hobby (and bank account) , but all the colors looked so wonderful! I was looking for something not flashy and more subdued, which the black one is very much so. To be honest though, if I really had my truest (and less practical) pick though I would have gone with the rust soft calf leather as opposed to this one, but I am still very happy! Is there a color that you are eyeing?


----------



## StefaniJoy

gloomfilter said:


> I got the black one! It's selling at a significant discount on farfetch, and it's also a really practical color for me! It's my first designer handbag, so practicality is what I was looking for as I start breaking into this hobby (and bank account) , but all the colors looked so wonderful! I was looking for something not flashy and more subdued, which the black one is very much so. To be honest though, if I really had my truest (and less practical) pick though I would have gone with the rust soft calf leather as opposed to this one, but I am still very happy! Is there a color that you are eyeing?


The black is gorgeous.  Such a beautiful contrast with the Rust colored strap. I would consider that one but I’m trying to NOT get a black bag. I am looking at the Rust colored natural calf but is pricier and I’m worried about scratching it. I don’t have a tan colored bag and it’s really beautiful.  The new season Gate in the pebble grained leather in Oak is nice too!


----------



## awaterdroplet

Hi all,
I ordered my first Loewe puzzle bag but accidentally ordered 2 in the same colour (light caramel). When I unboxed them I realised they are slightly different. I checked the date code, one is made in 2019 & the other one 2020. if you look at the difference below which one would you keep?

1) Colour - 2019 made is slightly yellower. The picture below does not show much difference but you will notice in other pictures.



2) Stitching - The 2019 made looks thicker and again the colour difference is more obvious here. 


3) Leather - 2020 feels softer and I think that's why it has a bit of slouch on the flap when I hold it by the handle.



4) The imperfection on each bag. Sorry to be picking bones out of an egg  here but they're also why I don't know which one to keep.
One corner of the 2019 made is less grained (almost smooth)


Stitching on one of the tabs on the 2020 made is a little off.




Thank you all for your opinion!


----------



## Lillianlm

awaterdroplet said:


> Hi all,
> I ordered my first Loewe puzzle bag but accidentally ordered 2 in the same colour (light caramel). When I unboxed them I realised they are slightly different. I checked the date code, one is made in 2019 & the other one 2020. if you look at the difference below which one would you keep?
> 
> 1) Colour - 2019 made is slightly yellower. The picture below does not show much difference but you will notice in other pictures.
> View attachment 4900643
> View attachment 4900658
> 
> 2) Stitching - The 2019 made looks thicker and again the colour difference is more obvious here.
> View attachment 4900645
> 
> 3) Leather - 2020 feels softer and I think that's why it has a bit of slouch on the flap when I hold it by the handle.
> View attachment 4900646
> View attachment 4900647
> 
> 4) The imperfection on each bag. Sorry to be picking bones out of an egg  here but they're also why I don't know which one to keep.
> One corner of the 2019 made is less grained (almost smooth)
> View attachment 4900651
> 
> Stitching on one of the tabs on the 2020 made is a little off.
> View attachment 4900652
> View attachment 4900657
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your opinion!



Of all the differences that you’ve noted, color is the most important and trumps all others. Personally, I’d go for the richer caramel color of the 2020. It’s an added bonus that the softer leather causes the bag to slouch more (which I prefer) but I’d focus on which color works best with your palate. Good luck!


----------



## Abbeychampuy

Got the Loewe puzzle in medium! Wanted to get the small size originally but this just looked better on me and can fit more. Love the fact that the strap can be adjusted (worn on the shoulder up to cross body). This is a 2019 version, and have only worn this on my recent travel to the US last Christmas, so it's not too slouchy yet. The medium can fit a lot and the leather itself is not heavy at all. One of the factors why I also chose the medium was due to it's "metal feet", which the small does not have. The "feet" keeps me sane when I have no choice but to place the bag on the floor (when we were on the plane). So it keeps the bottom clean. I absolutely love this bag and color!


----------



## rosewang924

Abbeychampuy said:


> Got the Loewe puzzle in medium! Wanted to get the small size originally but this just looked better on me and can fit more. Love the fact that the strap can be adjusted (worn on the shoulder up to cross body). This is a 2019 version, and have only worn this on my recent travel to the US last Christmas, so it's not too slouchy yet. The medium can fit a lot and the leather itself is not heavy at all. One of the factors why I also chose the medium was due to it's "metal feet", which the small does not have. The "feet" keeps me sane when I have no choice but to place the bag on the floor (when we were on the plane). So it keeps the bottom clean. I absolutely love this bag and color!
> View attachment 4901186
> View attachment 4901185



Looks perfect on you, I also decided on a medium, much easier to use and fits everything.


----------



## IntheOcean

Abbeychampuy said:


> Got the Loewe puzzle in medium! Wanted to get the small size originally but this just looked better on me and can fit more. Love the fact that the strap can be adjusted (worn on the shoulder up to cross body). This is a 2019 version, and have only worn this on my recent travel to the US last Christmas, so it's not too slouchy yet. The medium can fit a lot and the leather itself is not heavy at all. One of the factors why I also chose the medium was due to it's "metal feet", which the small does not have. The "feet" keeps me sane when I have no choice but to place the bag on the floor (when we were on the plane). So it keeps the bottom clean. I absolutely love this bag and color!
> View attachment 4901186
> View attachment 4901185


Congrats on your new Puzzle! I think the Medium looks just perfect on you.


----------



## gloomfilter

simplycanny said:


> Hi everyone just wondering, I haven’t been able to visit the stores and I wanted to purchase the loewe mini gate bag, does it actually fits an iphone pro max? Thanks in advance!



One of the Loewe SAs mentioned that they are coming out with a new mini gate bag (it’s both a crossbody and a belt bag) and discontinuing the old mini gate and old gate belt bag due to this issue (new iPhone not fitting). Hope this helps!


----------



## Abbeychampuy

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on your new Puzzle! I think the Medium looks just perfect on you.


Thank You


----------



## Abbeychampuy

rosewang924 said:


> Looks perfect on you, I also decided on a medium, much easier to use and fits everything.


Yes it matters that the bag fits all important items, especially with covid now, it can fit face masks, wipes, alcohol etc


----------



## Joey92

awheaton said:


> This is so exciting!! What did they have for selection on bags and accessories?!


It’s quite big, next time I stop by I’ll take some pictures. A lot of the Ibiza line and mostly out of season colours/prints


----------



## StefaniJoy

Hi all! I just received a beautiful Puzzle bag and I’m wondering if the leather is dry. There are two specific areas where it looks more wrinkled and veined. This is my first Loewe bag so any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I have attached pictures of the two areas.  Would you keep or exchange? TIA!


----------



## simplycanny

My very first Loewe! Can’t wait to take it out to the beach!


----------



## RosiePenners

enshogirl said:


> I think it might have been $1,400 and then there was a deal that weekend with a percentage off depending on how much you spent (I got multiple items) so I ended up paying like $1,200.
> 
> I have the price list from the bags they had at the outlet in August 2020:
> 
> Medium all-leather Hammock: $1,710
> Small all-leather Hammock: $1,530
> 
> Oh, and I love the bag! I haven’t had any issues with it. I rotate it frequently, although I haven’t had much opportunity to use it this year.


Lovely bag! Is that the medium or small hammock? I just bought the medium and I’m not sure if it will be too big (I’m 5’1”).


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

I’ve also posted this


----------



## Starlights3

Hey all,

recently discovered love for the Loewe puzzle bag in large. It looks like a lot of people here like the quality of these bags. But I can’t justify the cost at just over $5000 Australian dollars. Do these bags go on sale?


----------



## RosiePenners

Hello everyone! Here is my latest Loewe purchase, I’m absolutely in love. This is the medium size hammock and it’s perfect. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## waverlinda

Just doing my regular shopaholic online window shopping and saw this.  Think it's a really good deal.  The last time I saw it, there was tan and black.  Neiman Marcus. Don't know why there's no picture coming out from the NM site.  Mini Puzzle at $955 is good.






						Loewe Puzzle Mini Classic Satchel Bag | Neiman Marcus
					

Get free shipping on Loewe Puzzle Mini Classic Satchel Bag at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.neimanmarcus.com


----------



## ChillyBilly

Hi everyone! I have the small puzzle in tan (I'm absolutely in love with it!) I have a question around the tab on the inside of the bag. The stitching on the 2 sides are not completely even. Also there are 4 full stitches on each side, whereas some pictures of other small puzzle bags I've seen have 5 stitches on each side. Is that also normal? Has anyone else seen this on their bags as well?
I bought it from ssense, so I'm sure it's authentic.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Got the new collection canvas pouch!


----------



## vodense

Hi. I hope some of you can help me.

I just bought a preowned medium puzzle bag with receipt and serial code card matching each other. The bag was bought by the original owner last month, and has almost no signs of wear. But when I checked the tag inside the bag it says it's from January 2018. Can it be possible for a bag new from the store in October 2020 to be so old?

Also there's a C on the left top corner of the date code tag. I've had a small puzzle bag before where there wasn't a C but I've also read somewhere else in the forum that other people has come across a C on their tag. What does it mean?


----------



## Christofle

vodense said:


> Hi. I hope some of you can help me.
> 
> I just bought a preowned medium puzzle bag with receipt and serial code card matching each other. The bag was bought by the original owner last month, and has almost no signs of wear. But when I checked the tag inside the bag it says it's from January 2018. Can it be possible for a bag new from the store in October 2020 to be so old?
> 
> Also there's a C on the left top corner of the date code tag. I've had a small puzzle bag before where there wasn't a C but I've also read somewhere else in the forum that other people has come across a C on their tag. What does it mean?



Yes it is possible.


----------



## peacheykeen

lomidomi said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I’m choosing between small and medium puzzle. And though I know that both bags can fit a lot, I can’t figure out weather any of them will fit an ipad 10’5 or larger.
> l’ve watched tons of ”what is in my bag videos“, but none of them featured an ipad.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


 
Am also thinking of getting a Loewe puzzle but didn’t manage to find anything on Sale for Black Friday / Cyber Monday   Am definitely going to get the small based upon my frame size (kind of short).  Not sure if that helps... Maybe you could measure the IPad and compare it against the bag size. You could potentially get the IPad in length ways and then turn it to fit ? Best of luck


----------



## vodense

lomidomi said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I’m choosing between small and medium puzzle. And though I know that both bags can fit a lot, I can’t figure out weather any of them will fit an ipad 10’5 or larger.
> l’ve watched tons of ”what is in my bag videos“, but none of them featured an ipad.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


I have an iPad pro 11'' and it fits in the medium even with a smart keyboard folio on. I've had the small and I don't think you can get an iPad in that one.


----------



## jill39

I have been looking at the mini puzzle bag--but it looks like the small opening might be difficult to get your things out of.  Also wondering if you could fit sunglasses in there.  Any thoughts on this bag would be great!


----------



## Sopu

Do you remember has there been tan medium puzzle bag with gold hardware? There is one for sale but the tan & gold hardware makes me wonder.


----------



## scbarragan

I am born in Bilbo, North of Spain, a city with a huge Loewe shop that were closed a few years ago. I love the Loewe Amazona handbag since I could remember, it is the best handbag that attracted my attention as young kid. But then when I started collecting handbag it was not in my priority list. It was there, I thought, I could always go and buy one. It was like something accessible and therefore I put my focus on the difficult ones, the Kelly, and others. 
The covid time has made my think about it and considering that there are a few pieces of the history of the handbags that are not going to be there for ever. The new releases of new model, new colors is just a question of paid for them and arrived in time but if the brand decided to stop the manufacture is over.

Therefore I put Amazona in my priority list and I have been looking a new Amazona 28 cm in the classic golden suede and dark brown (similar to the original design released in the 70s that was 36 cm) for months. I love that model so much that was a bit desperate to get a new one in Loewe shop or Loewe on line. However, they only offer now 28cm in a few solid colors that I do not feel resemble the spirit of the original Amazona design. The original model with 36 cm is still in the homepage but as unavailable. I have been called to Loewe in Paris and Madrid several times during the last 4-5 months to figure out if they will make it again, but they could not offer any positive answer so I gave up this week. Instead I decided to buy a puzzle just to calm my anxiety for the Amazona. It was a kind on second choice  but I was in peace with my decision at the end. I went to the shop and they did not have a medium puzzle in new tan and pink that it was the only in my wish list. My first lucky event arrived just in a few days and they called me and reserved for me that version of puzzle. I went this afternoon to picked up the puzzle. I just turned  my body several degrees to pay when I saw in a side shelf that they actually they had one Amazona, my wish one. It seems that it has a just-arrived today, a classic suede Amazona 28 cm that was my dream.  It was a explosion of happiness after I have already accepted that I would only find it  in the pre-loved market.

Therefore I  finally bought my dream Loewe Amazona today and I went home to celebrate that sometimes serendipity is the only factor that could make it happen. I am a very rational and pragmatic person and I have explored all the available options and there was not any rational sign to support any longer my wait for it. However, it arrived one and I was just there in the moment and I turned and I saw it, and we could go home together. I share with you my happiness as you are the community that could understand it. I add also my pictures ( outside view and inside view, because this handbag is one of those few that are still adorable from the inside view and touch too).


----------



## earthygirl

peacheykeen said:


> Am also thinking of getting a Loewe puzzle but didn’t manage to find anything on Sale for Black Friday / Cyber Monday   Am definitely going to get the small based upon my frame size (kind of short).  Not sure if that helps... Maybe you could measure the IPad and compare it against the bag size. You could potentially get the IPad in length ways and then turn it to fit ? Best of luck


Hang in there...I bought mine last year in January when Saks had a sale event and also saved an additional ten percent by going through ra kuten. Some of the best sales occur after the new year when buying slows down significantly. Good luck! It’s a great bag and worth the wait!


----------



## Stephanieg218

peacheykeen said:


> Am also thinking of getting a Loewe puzzle but didn’t manage to find anything on Sale for Black Friday / Cyber Monday   Am definitely going to get the small based upon my frame size (kind of short).  Not sure if that helps... Maybe you could measure the IPad and compare it against the bag size. You could potentially get the IPad in length ways and then turn it to fit ? Best of luck


If you’re in the U.S. you can sign up for Neiman Marcus emails to get a coupon for your first purchase.  I got one for 10% off and went through Rakuten which happened to be offering 10% for Neiman at the time.  The combo of these made a $2500 bag about $2k. That’s how I got mine in January and the Puzzle bag is totally worth it.  Selfridges had some good prices on Puzzle bags recently so you may look at that.  I’ve ordered from them and shipped to the U.S.  They’re on Rakuten now too.


----------



## boadouble

Mytheresa has medium black puzzle for 20% off!





						Puzzle Medium leather shoulder bag
					

Puzzle Medium leather shoulder bag in black




					www.mytheresa.com
				




I'm still waiting for a good sale price for the tan colour


----------



## jill39

There is not much info out there on this brand and I am very new to it.  Wonder why it is not more popular.  I have been looking at the small and mini puzzle bag in tan.  I saw someone with the tan small puzzle and thought it looked great!  I'm trying to compare the mini to the small--and I'm concerned about the opening.  I've read that it can be annoying for some.  Kinda hard now to just stop by a store to look at it.


----------



## earthygirl

jill39 said:


> There is not much info out there on this brand and I am very new to it.  Wonder why it is not more popular.  I have been looking at the small and mini puzzle bag in tan.  I saw someone with the tan small puzzle and thought it looked great!  I'm trying to compare the mini to the small--and I'm concerned about the opening.  I've read that it can be annoying for some.  Kinda hard now to just stop by a store to look at it.


I would definitely check out both in person. You could order both sizes to your home and compare. I only own the small size in the puzzle bag. When the mini size was released I was excited as I love mini bags, but when I saw it IRL I was underwhelmed.  You can fit quite a bit into it even though it’s a mini bag, but aesthetically the puzzle style did not appeal to me in the mini size.  I think when you see both bags in person you will know which size you prefer. There is a big difference among of the puzzle sizes.

In my opinion the opening is not an issue with the small size.  I carry a compact wallet and all of my other stuff is pretty compact as well. Again, if you have the bag at home you can play around with putting your stuff in and taking it out to see if the opening bothers you.  A lot of people prefer the medium size for this reason, but I found the medium size heavy and bulky...it’s not a heavy bag but it is heavier than the small obviously.


----------



## jill39

earthygirl said:


> I would definitely check out both in person. You could order both sizes to your home and compare. I only own the small size in the puzzle bag. When the mini size was released I was excited as I love mini bags, but when I saw it IRL I was underwhelmed.  You can fit quite a bit into it even though it’s a mini bag, but aesthetically the puzzle style did not appeal to me in the mini size.  I think when you see both bags in person you will know which size you prefer. There is a big difference among of the puzzle sizes.
> 
> In my opinion the opening is not an issue with the small size.  I carry a compact wallet and all of my other stuff is pretty compact as well. Again, if you have the bag at home you can play around with putting your stuff in and taking it out to see if the opening bothers you.  A lot of people prefer the medium size for this reason, but I found the medium size heavy and bulky...it’s not a heavy bag but it is heavier than the small obviously.



Thank you!  Good idea to get both and see!  I am glad to hear that the opening is not an issue.  I think the medium would be too big for me--and I would probably put more in it too!  Which would make it heavy!  Also, I've been looking for a sale on the small in tan and can't find any.  Hopefully one will pop up.


----------



## Lillianlm

jill39 said:


> Thank you!  Good idea to get both and see!  I am glad to hear that the opening is not an issue.  I think the medium would be too big for me--and I would probably put more in it too!  Which would make it heavy!



I have (and love) my medium puzzle bag, but I’m 5’8” tall, so it fits me well. The medium also has metal feet and a wider strap which the more recent small puzzles lack. KarenBritChick on YouTube does a good side by side comparison between the medium and small puzzle. I’ve seen the mini but I also feel it would really be too small (and it doesn’t have the back zip pocket, which I love).  It is a good idea to try them on if you can. Frankly, you can’t go wrong with any Loewe!


----------



## rosewang924

jill39 said:


> There is not much info out there on this brand and I am very new to it.  Wonder why it is not more popular.  I have been looking at the small and mini puzzle bag in tan.  I saw someone with the tan small puzzle and thought it looked great!  I'm trying to compare the mini to the small--and I'm concerned about the opening.  I've read that it can be annoying for some.  Kinda hard now to just stop by a store to look at it.




I sold my small for medium because the opening was a pain for me to use, I felt you have to put effort into opening the bag to get things in and out.  The medium is so easy to use, and I also like how the medium slouches, I don't think you get too much slouch with the small size.  For reference, I am about 5'2" and it doesn't look big on me even when wearing crossbody.  I really think the opening is a personal thing, some are ok and some find it annoying.


----------



## doni

scbarragan said:


> I am born in Bilbo, North of Spain, a city with a huge Loewe shop that were closed a few years ago. I love the Loewe Amazona handbag since I could remember, it is the best handbag that attracted my attention as young kid. But then when I started collecting handbag it was not in my priority list. It was there, I thought, I could always go and buy one. It was like something accessible and therefore I put my focus on the difficult ones, the Kelly, and others.
> The covid time has made my think about it and considering that there are a few pieces of the history of the handbags that are not going to be there for ever. The new releases of new model, new colors is just a question of paid for them and arrived in time but if the brand decided to stop the manufacture is over.
> 
> Therefore I put Amazona in my priority list and I have been looking a new Amazona 28 cm in the classic golden suede and dark brown (similar to the original design released in the 70s that was 36 cm) for months. I love that model so much that was a bit desperate to get a new one in Loewe shop or Loewe on line. However, they only offer now 28cm in a few solid colors that I do not feel resemble the spirit of the original Amazona design. The original model with 36 cm is still in the homepage but as unavailable. I have been called to Loewe in Paris and Madrid several times during the last 4-5 months to figure out if they will make it again, but they could not offer any positive answer so I gave up this week. Instead I decided to buy a puzzle just to calm my anxiety for the Amazona. It was a kind on second choice  but I was in peace with my decision at the end. I went to the shop and they did not have a medium puzzle in new tan and pink that it was the only in my wish list. My first lucky event arrived just in a few days and they called me and reserved for me that version of puzzle. I went this afternoon to picked up the puzzle. I just turned  my body several degrees to pay when I saw in a side shelf that they actually they had one Amazona, my wish one. It seems that it has a just-arrived today, a classic suede Amazona 28 cm that was my dream.  It was a explosion of happiness after I have already accepted that I would only find it  in the pre-loved market.
> 
> Therefore I  finally bought my dream Loewe Amazona today and I went home to celebrate that sometimes serendipity is the only factor that could make it happen. I am a very rational and pragmatic person and I have explored all the available options and there was not any rational sign to support any longer my wait for it. However, it arrived one and I was just there in the moment and I turned and I saw it, and we could go home together. I share with you my happiness as you are the community that could understand it. I add also my pictures ( outside view and inside view, because this handbag is one of those few that are still adorable from the inside view and touch too).


Wonderful bag. I so totally understand. That is my mum’s Amazona although hers is completely battered, so just kept for sentimental reasons at our family home in Pamplona


----------



## Lillianlm

rosewang924 said:


> I sold my small for medium because the opening was a pain for me to use, I felt you have to put effort into opening the bag to get things in and out.  The medium is so easy to use, and I also like how the medium slouches, I don't think you get too much slouch with the small size.  For reference, I am about 5'2" and it doesn't look big on me even when wearing crossbody.  I really think the opening is a personal thing, some are ok and some find it annoying.



I’m also a fan of the slouch. I think the small bag would pack up too tightly (at least for me).


----------



## GrRoxy

jill39 said:


> There is not much info out there on this brand and I am very new to it.  Wonder why it is not more popular.  I have been looking at the small and mini puzzle bag in tan.  I saw someone with the tan small puzzle and thought it looked great!  I'm trying to compare the mini to the small--and I'm concerned about the opening.  I've read that it can be annoying for some.  Kinda hard now to just stop by a store to look at it.


I have a medium one, and when I wear it crossbody I find it annoying to open the zip while holding the flap up anyway, but when I finally manage it, I find that even a big continental wallet is not an issue. I think because the bag is soft, it is easier than say, Lady Dior, which is truly annoying to get into. When I tried small on, I was definitely thinking that I would switch to a compact wallet.


----------



## RosiePenners

RosiePenners said:


> Hello everyone! Here is my latest Loewe purchase, I’m absolutely in love. This is the medium size hammock and it’s perfect. Thanks for letting me share.


Guys, this is such an awesome bag. Have been using it non-stop and the leather just softens, it’s amazing. Issue is, I want another colour now!


----------



## RosiePenners

My latest Loewe anagram wallet on chain. Such a beauty! I am so in love with this house! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## RosiePenners

scbarragan said:


> I am born in Bilbo, North of Spain, a city with a huge Loewe shop that were closed a few years ago. I love the Loewe Amazona handbag since I could remember, it is the best handbag that attracted my attention as young kid. But then when I started collecting handbag it was not in my priority list. It was there, I thought, I could always go and buy one. It was like something accessible and therefore I put my focus on the difficult ones, the Kelly, and others.
> The covid time has made my think about it and considering that there are a few pieces of the history of the handbags that are not going to be there for ever. The new releases of new model, new colors is just a question of paid for them and arrived in time but if the brand decided to stop the manufacture is over.
> 
> Therefore I put Amazona in my priority list and I have been looking a new Amazona 28 cm in the classic golden suede and dark brown (similar to the original design released in the 70s that was 36 cm) for months. I love that model so much that was a bit desperate to get a new one in Loewe shop or Loewe on line. However, they only offer now 28cm in a few solid colors that I do not feel resemble the spirit of the original Amazona design. The original model with 36 cm is still in the homepage but as unavailable. I have been called to Loewe in Paris and Madrid several times during the last 4-5 months to figure out if they will make it again, but they could not offer any positive answer so I gave up this week. Instead I decided to buy a puzzle just to calm my anxiety for the Amazona. It was a kind on second choice  but I was in peace with my decision at the end. I went to the shop and they did not have a medium puzzle in new tan and pink that it was the only in my wish list. My first lucky event arrived just in a few days and they called me and reserved for me that version of puzzle. I went this afternoon to picked up the puzzle. I just turned  my body several degrees to pay when I saw in a side shelf that they actually they had one Amazona, my wish one. It seems that it has a just-arrived today, a classic suede Amazona 28 cm that was my dream.  It was a explosion of happiness after I have already accepted that I would only find it  in the pre-loved market.
> 
> Therefore I  finally bought my dream Loewe Amazona today and I went home to celebrate that sometimes serendipity is the only factor that could make it happen. I am a very rational and pragmatic person and I have explored all the available options and there was not any rational sign to support any longer my wait for it. However, it arrived one and I was just there in the moment and I turned and I saw it, and we could go home together. I share with you my happiness as you are the community that could understand it. I add also my pictures ( outside view and inside view, because this handbag is one of those few that are still adorable from the inside view and touch too).


What a gorgeous bag. So happy you found it!!!


----------



## cantaffordit11

Hello Loewe folks! I am a huge fan girl.. have a grained small puzzle, small gate in smooth leather and now have added a smooth medium puzzle in black, and a cushion tote (pictured)..

I’ve got a couple of q’s if anyone could help it would be much appreciated.

Will the leather on the medium puzzle soften? I purchased it second hand and it just feels a bit stiff and dry so want to make sure it’s not just going to stay stiff.

Any feedback on the cushion tote? Size medium I believe, I love it but want to know how it wears? Do you get much use out of it? Absolutely no reviews online! I got the all leather.


----------



## sakura66

doni said:


> I love LOVE the new Flamenco Clutch. The size is so much more manageable than the BV Pouch (which I own and really like). Plus it has a detachable strap! It is true that it milks on the Pouch popularity, but it does not feel like a copy as it is such a classic Loewe style (I have a Flamenco bag from the early 90s). Interior is suede. I may not be able to resist this...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727922
> View attachment 4727923
> View attachment 4727924
> View attachment 4727925
> View attachment 4727926
> View attachment 4727927


For those who have a Flamenco. The leather is soft so I'm worried how it will hold up years from now.  Any feedback or photos?


----------



## mrdnguyen

Med Loewe Puzzle in Black/White/taupe on a recent trip to Cabo.

Thanks for letting me share here!


----------



## doni

sakura66 said:


> For those who have a Flamenco. The leather is soft so I'm worried how it will hold up years from now.  Any feedback or photos?



I have my mother’s Flamenco from the early 90s. It is light blue and green (photos are here somewhere). It has got quite a bit of use over the years and it looks absolutely perfect.

I cannot say for the modern Flamenco. I have the mini clutch but have not worn it anymore. The leather is not as soft as in the vintage Flamenco, but only time will tell.


----------



## Indiana

mrdnguyen said:


> View attachment 4929530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Med Loewe Puzzle in Black/White/taupe on a recent trip to Cabo.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share here!


Gorgeous!


----------



## albynism

Jumping in the Loewe bandwagon here. Just bought the medium puzzle in tan today. I'm a male about 5'11" but I find the large one for men looks too bulky for my liking so I opted for the medium size. I love how light weight it is (compared to my YSL SDJ tote which weights a ton, although just as lovely). I like the cute metal feet although I find it quiet amusing because the middle bottom of the bag still touch the floor anyway haha, but they're cute nonetheless.


----------



## mi.kay

Been eyeing the Puzzle bag since 2017 but never purchased it because of the price tag. Only feeling the regret when Loewe increases their price every year after. 

Finally decided that enough is enough. Enough of 2020 and all the **** I've put up with this year. Hopped onto Mytheresa and purchased the Puzzle Bag in Small, Smooth Tan leather. 
VAT free as I live in non-EU country. After the import taxes, I saved approximately USD420 compared to buying it in the local boutique.

This brown is such a perfect shade on a bag. I love it so much already! It's my new favourite bag.


----------



## waverlinda

mi.kay said:


> Been eyeing the Puzzle bag since 2017 but never purchased it because of the price tag. Only feeling the regret when Loewe increases their price every year after.
> 
> Finally decided that enough is enough. Enough of 2020 and all the **** I've put up with this year. Hopped onto Mytheresa and purchased the Puzzle Bag in Small, Smooth Tan leather.
> VAT free as I live in non-EU country. After the import taxes, I saved approximately USD420 compared to buying it in the local boutique.
> 
> This brown is such a perfect shade on a bag. I love it so much already! It's my new favourite bag.


It's so pretty. I'm deciding between this color and black.


----------



## mrdnguyen

Indiana said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## mi.kay

<GLAZING ISSUES and MANUFACTURING DEFECT>

I just posted 3 days ago upon receiving a brand new Loewe Small Puzzle from Mytheresa. I was so happy. Initial inspection of the bag was okay, didn't see any problems with it, I am only human and I don't like to pick on small errors.

3 days of light usage later, I am horrified to see the glazing on the shoulder strap has peeled off terribly. It actually looks tattered!
And to my horror, I also noticed that on the front of the bag, there is some excess glue that wasn't cleaned up by their craftsmen. It looks like BOOGER. I am so disappointed with the quality of this particular Loewe bag, after hearing so much good reviews on youtube about the quality. 

We can all agree that Loewe bags aren't exactly cheap. 

I have since contacted Mytheresa requesting for an exchange even though I have already cut off the return tag (cries) and don't fit the exchange condition. But this is so unacceptable especially with the excess glue which is a manufacturing defect. And I worry that I have to pay import duty/custom taxes again for the exchange item!


----------



## albynism

Sorry to hear that mi.kay. I have the medium bag about three days ago as well, bought directly from the boutique, and after seeing your photos I immediately checked mine. Although didn't see any crackings or glue I did notice on one of the corners the inner leather is not precisely cut and it is peeking through (see photo attached)...I'm not sure if this is worse than a BOOGER LOL! Anyhow, I don't really mind it, I understand with everything's handmade there bounds to be a few imperfections, but you are also right that the bag is not exactly cheap, so better quality control should definitely be in place.

I hope you can get your refund or replacement bag.


----------



## mi.kay

albynism said:


> Sorry to hear that mi.kay. I have the medium bag about three days ago as well, bought directly from the boutique, and after seeing your photos I immediately checked mine. Although didn't see any crackings or glue I did notice on one of the corners the inner leather is not precisely cut and it is peeking through (see photo attached)...I'm not sure if this is worse than a BOOGER LOL! Anyhow, I don't really mind it, I understand with everything's handmade there bounds to be a few imperfections, but you are also right that the bag is not exactly cheap, so better quality control should definitely be in place.
> 
> I hope you can get your refund or replacement bag.
> 
> View attachment 4932528



Thank you, I hope I will get my exchange too. Your leather looks a lot smoother than mine actually, even though they're both called the smooth leather in tan


----------



## totally

mi.kay said:


> <GLAZING ISSUES and MANUFACTURING DEFECT>
> 
> I just posted 3 days ago upon receiving a brand new Loewe Small Puzzle from Mytheresa. I was so happy. Initial inspection of the bag was okay, didn't see any problems with it, I am only human and I don't like to pick on small errors.
> 
> 3 days of light usage later, I am horrified to see the glazing on the shoulder strap has peeled off terribly. It actually looks tattered!
> And to my horror, I also noticed that on the front of the bag, there is some excess glue that wasn't cleaned up by their craftsmen. It looks like BOOGER. I am so disappointed with the quality of this particular Loewe bag, after hearing so much good reviews on youtube about the quality.
> 
> We can all agree that Loewe bags aren't exactly cheap.
> 
> I have since contacted Mytheresa requesting for an exchange even though I have already cut off the return tag (cries) and don't fit the exchange condition. But this is so unacceptable especially with the excess glue which is a manufacturing defect. And I worry that I have to pay import duty/custom taxes again for the exchange item!



I have the same glazing issue on my 2020 tan puzzle especially near the zippers, though to a lesser extent...personally it doesn't bother me too much but it is rather annoying on $2k bag. I have a 2016 pre-loved stone blue puzzle that doesn't have these glazing issues at all.


----------



## sakura66

doni said:


> I have my mother’s Flamenco from the early 90s. It is light blue and green (photos are here somewhere). It has got quite a bit of use over the years and it looks absolutely perfect.
> 
> I cannot say for the modern Flamenco. I have the mini clutch but have not worn it anymore. The leather is not as soft as in the vintage Flamenco, but only time will tell.


thank you !


----------



## imunlisted

Bought these a few months ago but finally sharing here... 



I knew of Loewe and loved their leather - the first bag I came across was the OG Amazona; the leather was so supple. I next tried the Barcelona on in Paris a few years ago. Loved the quality and craftsmanship but none of the styles really grabbed me.

Came across the Loewe mini drawstring hammock at a Nordstrom Rack... This was the first time I'd seen it with a drawstring instead of a zip (which was a little too much hardware for my style) and the first time I'd seen the De Morgan collection in person. The colors were so complimentary! It was severely discounted ($800!) because it was missing the dust bag and the strap (apparently stolen from the big Nordstrom . I was worried about how small it was and ended up going back twice before deciding to snap it up. I bought an acrylic handle/strap from Amazon in a color I thought would work well, and... _voila_! I figured that with Fendi and Dior selling this "change out your straps" idea, no one would notice/care. 




After having the mini for a little while, I realized I also needed (i.e. _wanted_) a bigger one. I went for the medium and wanted a less commonly seen color but something still neutral. Sak's was the only store that had them in stock on the floor for me to try on in a mirror, and consequently, the only ones who had them in a beautiful sage color. I went back twice again to look and was approached by a sales associate the second time - I initially said I didn't have any questions and thank you, but at the last minute asked if the floor model was the only one they had. She checked the computer and it turned out that it was indeed the last one... the last one across all their stores! I asked if there was any discount because it had been the floor model and she scanned the tag... and was as surprised as me to find out it was 50% off! She said she thought it was because the color was not as popular and was being discontinued. I can't think of a better example of bag kismet!  Love them both.


----------



## Elena S

My first Loewe - Small Puzzle which I got for a steal (€1200) at Istanbul airport!


----------



## Greentea

Just wanted to post this and see if it’s happened to anyone else? I have wanted a black Puzzle for 2 years and my husband surprised me with one for Christmas. He bought it on Nordstrom online. Look at the glazing on both sides of the bottom of the bag! So sad. I will of course have them order another for me but this is brand new! How did it pass quality control?


----------



## mtstmichel

Greentea said:


> Just wanted to post this and see if it’s happened to anyone else? I have wanted a black Puzzle for 2 years and my husband surprised me with one for Christmas. He bought it on Nordstrom online. Look at the glazing on both sides of the bottom of the bag! So sad. I will of course have them order another for me but this is brand new! How did it pass quality control?


Looks like it could’ve been damaged post production. I’d be totally disappointed as well.


----------



## Greentea

mtstmichel said:


> Looks like it could’ve been damaged post production. I’d be totally disappointed as well.


Yeah, I wonder. I'll report back from Nordstrom tomorrow when I return and try to order a better one


----------



## lumkeikei

Got this in the loewe outlet in Hong Kong.


----------



## lumkeikei

I also got a loewe fleece jacket and sweater at the outlet.


----------



## mi.kay

Greentea said:


> Just wanted to post this and see if it’s happened to anyone else? I have wanted a black Puzzle for 2 years and my husband surprised me with one for Christmas. He bought it on Nordstrom online. Look at the glazing on both sides of the bottom of the bag! So sad. I will of course have them order another for me but this is brand new! How did it pass quality control?



this is really disappointing! I would return it too sadly, and hopefully get an exchange


----------



## lumkeikei

I am super excited for the collaboration between Loewe and Totoro!!!


----------



## Greentea

mi.kay said:


> this is really disappointing! I would return it too sadly, and hopefully get an exchange


I brought it to my local Nordstrom and they were horrified at the condition. They said the online shipping dept is not the greatest compared to the in store service. They called another store that carries Loewe and the SA picked out one that is perfect and shipped it out today. The service was lovely but I am still shocked this was ever sent out


----------



## someonelikeyou

lumkeikei said:


> Got this in the loewe outlet in Hong Kong.
> View attachment 4938070


Wow congratulations! Where's the loewe outlet in hk if you don't mind sharing


----------



## heartfelt

lumkeikei said:


> I am super excited for the collaboration between Loewe and Totoro!!!



Me too! Everything looks so cute!


----------



## mi.kay

Greentea said:


> I brought it to my local Nordstrom and they were horrified at the condition. They said the online shipping dept is not the greatest compared to the in store service. They called another store that carries Loewe and the SA picked out one that is perfect and shipped it out today. The service was lovely but I am still shocked this was ever sent out



That's great that you were able to get an exchange at your local boutique.
I bought mine from Mytheresa (see post #3843, page 257) and am not happy with the quality too, but they are not allowing for an exchange. 
This is their reply: 
"Our first solution will be to repair the item and restore it to its original condition. If a repair isn’t possible, you’ll be able to choose between a repair of the product by the brand itself, or a refund of the item cost. An exchange is unfortunately not an option".

Not happy because I'm not sure how they're able to repair the glazing/excess glue.
Also don't want a refund, because i've paid almost 200euros of import taxes to customs which cannot be claimed.
Oh well. It's not the end of the world, it's just a little disappointing because i've wanted this bag for so long and finally purchased it with my hard-earned money.


----------



## mi.kay

lumkeikei said:


> I am super excited for the collaboration between Loewe and Totoro!!!



We should encourage the admins of this forum to add Loewe to list of Premium Designers!


----------



## lumkeikei

heartfelt said:


> Me too! Everything looks so cute!



What is everyone planning of purchasing in this collaboration?


----------



## lumkeikei

someonelikeyou said:


> Wow congratulations! Where's the loewe outlet in hk if you don't mind sharing



2 Lee Wing St, Ap Lei Chau
I think Loewe's outlet deal at the moment is that pieces are already marked down by 40-60% off then if you purchase 3 or more pieces it is an additional 20% off


----------



## lumkeikei

lumkeikei said:


> Got this in the loewe outlet in Hong Kong.
> View attachment 4938070



By the way, this bag is made in Japan, which is very cool cause I thought all Loewe bags were made in Spain.


----------



## mtstmichel

mi.kay said:


> That's great that you were able to get an exchange at your local boutique.
> I bought mine from Mytheresa (see post #3843, page 257) and am not happy with the quality too, but they are not allowing for an exchange.
> This is their reply:
> "Our first solution will be to repair the item and restore it to its original condition. If a repair isn’t possible, you’ll be able to choose between a repair of the product by the brand itself, or a refund of the item cost. An exchange is unfortunately not an option".
> 
> Not happy because I'm not sure how they're able to repair the glazing/excess glue.
> Also don't want a refund, because i've paid almost 200euros of import taxes to customs which cannot be claimed.
> Oh well. It's not the end of the world, it's just a little disappointing because i've wanted this bag for so long and finally purchased it with my hard-earned money.


That sucks. Thanks for sharing your experience with shopping from overseas. I will think twice before order from mytheresa now since I’m in the states. Please keep us updated on how the repair went.


----------



## chrissiewong

mi.kay said:


> We should encourage the admins of this forum to add Loewe to list of Premium Designers!



I am not very optimistic about this considering Moynat doesn’t have their own sub forum. I have decided to get at least a card holder and a strap from the totoro collaboration. I am tempted to get the yellow mini puzzle but it could be hard to style with...


----------



## miss_mildred

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Please welcome on board, Cushion in Small with a fancy sanitizer hanger [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4737194


Hiiii! I’m so excited to see your post! I couldn’t find any reviews on this bag!!  I bought this bag today at Nordstrom and I was intending to use it as a work bag but now I’m not too sure if I should keep it or not.  I’m a bit worried about the bag not having any feet on the bottom.. How is yours holding up?? Would love to know any comments you have regarding this bag xoxo


----------



## nomdesac

I just bought a Loewe Heritage Tote on Ebay for a why-not-take-a-chance-on-it price ($31).  (The shipping was $38.)  It looks like it's all in one piece, but the leather is clearly worn and dry.  I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for conditioners that would improve things.  I'd be grateful for any advice!


----------



## Greentea

chrissiewong said:


> I am not very optimistic about this considering Moynat doesn’t have their own sub forum. I have decided to get at least a card holder and a strap from the totoro collaboration. I am tempted to get the yellow mini puzzle but it could be hard to style with...


----------



## Greentea

mi.kay said:


> That's great that you were able to get an exchange at your local boutique.
> I bought mine from Mytheresa (see post #3843, page 257) and am not happy with the quality too, but they are not allowing for an exchange.
> This is their reply:
> "Our first solution will be to repair the item and restore it to its original condition. If a repair isn’t possible, you’ll be able to choose between a repair of the product by the brand itself, or a refund of the item cost. An exchange is unfortunately not an option".
> 
> Not happy because I'm not sure how they're able to repair the glazing/excess glue.
> Also don't want a refund, because i've paid almost 200euros of import taxes to customs which cannot be claimed.
> Oh well. It's not the end of the world, it's just a little disappointing because i've wanted this bag for so long and finally purchased it with my hard-earned money.


That’s so frustrating! Kind of negates the discount when it’s so much trouble and not perfect


----------



## necklace_of_raindrops

Looking to purchase my first Loewe - preferably the Puzzle in the small size - but was reading about how Loewe removed key original features on the small size like the D-ring, feet and wide generous shoulder strap, in order to cut costs while increasing the price! Could old stock of the small still be available in stores which don't move stock as fast, or would I have to turn to the preloved market?


----------



## chrissiewong

necklace_of_raindrops said:


> Looking to purchase my first Loewe - preferably the Puzzle in the small size - but was reading about how Loewe removed key original features on the small size like the D-ring, feet and wide generous shoulder strap, in order to cut costs while increasing the price! Could old stock of the small still be available in stores which don't move stock as fast, or would I have to turn to the preloved market?



I really don’t think the absence of those is to cut cost, but because it will suit the smaller style better. I have the small puzzle after the revamp and I have to say I still like it to bits! I had my eye on the puzzle since it was released, while the d ring may sound very mind blowing, I don’t think I will use it as a crossbody anyway. 
it’s a pity that it doesn’t have feet, but my corners and bottom are still very much intact anyway.

it seems that they are not selling the old models anymore, even in the outlets, so you may want to check out the preloved market. But I think Loewe did something about the structure of the bag as the older models seem to lose its shape rather quickly while mine looks perfect after a year of abuse. Their leather is still impeccable but I think they stopped using Nappa on puzzle.
And regarding the strap, I do like the older thicker strap but I always like using my fendi strap...I dislike how Loewe straps buckle are not “turnable”...


----------



## yahoo33

lumkeikei said:


> What is everyone planning of purchasing in this collaboration?



Def the green card holder! I need a new card holder, so this is the perfect excuse to get one!


----------



## theblushingbunny

Hi all! Looking to purchase a canvas balloon bag but conflicted over whether I should get the small or the medium! I'm pretty petite (5'4") and I really don't like how 'low' some larger bags sit on me. Any advice?

I'm leaning towards the small size, but only if I can find one that has the top handle (I think the newer releases all do..). xoxo!


----------



## Highendlessbag

gloomfilter said:


> Hi, all. I just joined the Loewe club, by purchasing a small gate bag in Rust  It will come tomorrow! It's also the first designer handbag I've ever purchased. I purchased it from Jomashop for $900 (still available for purchase on their website!), which is such a steal from current retail $2500! Really excited!


Hi how did you find your new bag? Also looked at the site and wow so many bags at a steal! I am worried though that it might be too good to be true?


----------



## GRSupraChick

mi.kay said:


> We should encourage the admins of this forum to add Loewe to list of Premium Designers!


Love my puzzle bag!


----------



## doni

mi.kay said:


> We should encourage the admins of this forum to add Loewe to list of Premium Designers!





chrissiewong said:


> I am not very optimistic about this considering Moynat doesn’t have their own sub forum. I have decided to get at least a card holder and a strap from the totoro collaboration. I am tempted to get the yellow mini puzzle but it could be hard to style with...



We did a while ago and @Vlad said he’d look into it.

Recently, regulars in the Moynat thread were offered a premium designer forum together with Delvaux, but they said they preferred not to.
At that point I reminded Vlad of the proposal for a Loewe forum but got no response.
(In my opinion, Loewe has both more heritage and more fashion creed than Moynat)


----------



## doni

RosiePenners said:


> My latest Loewe anagram wallet on chain. Such a beauty! I am so in love with this house! Thanks for letting me share.



I really like that chain!



cantaffordit11 said:


> Any feedback on the cushion tote? Size medium I believe, I love it but want to know how it wears? Do you get much use out of it? Absolutely no reviews online! I got the all leather.
> 
> View attachment 4926428



I have had mine, also leather and M size, for a year and a half and it has worn really well. It fits a ton and is very confortable. I got it a period where I would fly every week to go to class, so I would take it in the plane and fill it with papers and books, and then bang it around town. I also used it for work. Obviously, that ended sometime around March, but until then, it really got a beating and did not show it at all, so very happy with the performance.

My only issue with it is that originally I had wanted the caramel/tan color but I didn’t like the contrast of the black pipping (that is an issue I have with some current Loewe bags, too much black pipping...), so I got it in black which is very functional but a little bit dull. I love the color of yours.


----------



## gloomfilter

Highendlessbag said:


> Hi how did you find your new bag? Also looked at the site and wow so many bags at a steal! I am worried though that it might be too good to be true?



It ended up being a listing error and I ended up with the gate belt bag, which I returned. The belt bag appeared to be completely authentic though. Jomashop seems to be a reputable seller, so I would feel comfortable purchasing from there (if it’s the right item).

Have any of you seen the Totoro x Loewe collaboration? It’s so whimsical! I love the balloon bag!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

I’m new to Loewe but Easter Island is a super special place to me so I went a bit wild on the Ken Price collection... I REGRET NOTHING!


----------



## soysheep

lumkeikei said:


> I am super excited for the collaboration between Loewe and Totoro!!!



Meeeee, too! It's already a fight club =___=~ So far, my source is looking at 90% sale through rate, plus there are not going to be a lot, e.g. only 6 Amazona 28 in the whole APAC !


----------



## totally

necklace_of_raindrops said:


> Looking to purchase my first Loewe - preferably the Puzzle in the small size - but was reading about how Loewe removed key original features on the small size like the D-ring, feet and wide generous shoulder strap, in order to cut costs while increasing the price! Could old stock of the small still be available in stores which don't move stock as fast, or would I have to turn to the preloved market?



The changes were made in 2018 so I'm not sure you'll be able to find the older models in store anymore. I have both the older and newer small Puzzle and I like them both equally. I like the comfort of the thick strap but prefer the look of the thin strap. I never use the D-ring on the older model. My personal preference is without feet - I like bigger bags that I would set on the floor to have feet, but on smaller bags I'm worried the feet will scratch tables/other surfaces!



chrissiewong said:


> I really don’t think the absence of those is to cut cost, but because it will suit the smaller style better. I have the small puzzle after the revamp and I have to say I still like it to bits! I had my eye on the puzzle since it was released, while the d ring may sound very mind blowing, I don’t think I will use it as a crossbody anyway.
> it’s a pity that it doesn’t have feet, but my corners and bottom are still very much intact anyway.
> 
> it seems that they are not selling the old models anymore, even in the outlets, so you may want to check out the preloved market. But I think Loewe did something about the structure of the bag as the older models seem to lose its shape rather quickly while mine looks perfect after a year of abuse. Their leather is still impeccable but I think they stopped using Nappa on puzzle.
> And regarding the strap, I do like the older thicker strap but I always like using my fendi strap...I dislike how Loewe straps buckle are not “turnable”...



I feel like Loewe might have changed the leather? The leather on my 2016 small puzzle is ever so slightly thicker but seems to lose shape quickly, while my 2020 puzzle has maintained its shape despite me never babying it. Both leathers are amazing quality + gorgeous colours!

I will say one thing that I've noticed is that the glazing is not as good on the newer puzzle. The older puzzle I have is pre-loved and has gone through at least 2 previous owners but the glazing is immaculate. The newer puzzle has a tiny bit of flaking (peeling?) glazing in a few places. Not noticeable unless you inspect it closely but a little annoying considering how expensive it is!


----------



## maxlaw

Anyone owns the Elephant iPhone case?


----------



## yahoo33

maxlaw said:


> Anyone owns the Elephant iPhone case?



I have bought and returned one before.


----------



## maxlaw

yahoo33 said:


> I have bought and returned one before.


May I know why did you return it?


----------



## yahoo33

maxlaw said:


> May I know why did you return it?



I upgrade my phone every two years, spending so much money on a phone case didn't seem worth it to me. If I find it on super sale, I will definitely snap it up again. Second, I like putting my phone in my pants pocket and that would be hard with the nose. It's a super cute phone case and the quality is amazing. If you're planning on keeping your phone for more than a couple of years or you find one for a great deal, I would say buy it.


----------



## maxlaw

yahoo33 said:


> I upgrade my phone every two years, spending so much money on a phone case didn't seem worth it to me. If I find it on super sale, I will definitely snap it up again. Second, I like putting my phone in my pants pocket and that would be hard with the nose. It's a super cute phone case and the quality is amazing. If you're planning on keeping your phone for more than a couple of years or you find one for a great deal, I would say buy it.


I see... Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Greentea

I received my perfect black small Puzzle (pics soon) and this one is in the smoother leather, (which I researched and owners have found this leather to be just as hardy) and next to my Hermes Evelyne, this is the lightest, easiest, most carefree bag I've ever had. I've been using it for errands the past three days and it's so wonderful. For me, the smaller opening doesn't bother me at all and I have no problem accessing all my things. As for capacity, it's slightly less than a Speedy 25. Now of course I want one in a color or a mini one for going out.


----------



## mi.kay

Following up on the defect on my Loewe Small Puzzle Bag, and the disappointment with Mytheresa, I managed to request for an exchange with Loewe itself. 

Loewe's customer service was excellent, they replied me quickly and was very responsive. They offered me an exchange with the local Loewe boutique. 

There were only two small puzzle in smooth tan leather for me to choose, and both had imperfections. 
It was about choosing the bag that has a imperfection I could settle with. I'm quite upset with the quality of Loewe bags given the staggering price. 

1 had great leather and stitching, but the logo was very poorly stamped, the logo was not painted finely and looked really thick and rough. (I do not have a photo of it). 
The one that I chose has a stitching that was missed. I end up only choosing this because it was the least obvious flaw compared to the rest. 



And let's not forget the reason I brought my previous bag in for an exchange because it had excess glue that cannot be removed:




Overall quite upset with Loewe quality, even though I had such high expectations of this brand from all the YouTube videos I've watched, or maybe I'm just unlucky.

Might just be my first and last Loewe bag.


----------



## albynism

mi.kay said:


> Following up on the defect on my Loewe Small Puzzle Bag, and the disappointment with Mytheresa, I managed to request for an exchange with Loewe itself.
> 
> Loewe's customer service was excellent, they replied me quickly and was very responsive. They offered me an exchange with the local Loewe boutique.
> 
> There were only two small puzzle in smooth tan leather for me to choose, and both had imperfections.
> It was about choosing the bag that has a imperfection I could settle with. I'm quite upset with the quality of Loewe bags given the staggering price.
> 
> 1 had great leather and stitching, but the logo was very poorly stamped, the logo was not painted finely and looked really thick and rough. (I do not have a photo of it).
> The one that I chose has a stitching that was missed. I end up only choosing this because it was the least obvious flaw compared to the rest.
> View attachment 4944365
> 
> 
> And let's not forget the reason I brought my previous bag in for an exchange because it had excess glue that cannot be removed:
> View attachment 4944363
> 
> 
> 
> Overall quite upset with Loewe quality, even though I had such high expectations of this brand from all the YouTube videos I've watched, or maybe I'm just unlucky.
> 
> Might just be my first and last Loewe bag.



Glad to hear you get the exchange. I also have the same "missed" stitching, maybe not exactly missed, just one stitching slightly spaced wider than the rest. It's right near the zipper too so I will always see it when I open and close my bag . Ah well as long as the bag doesn't deteriorate it doesn't really bother me. I did something dumb though, I put on a leather conditioner on the bag. Whilst it didn't look any different visually I felt the texture has changed somewhat and it isn't as soft and buttery as before..it now felt a little grainy.. I hope it fixes itself in time as I won't mess with it anymore. So whatever you do be careful what you put on the leather.


----------



## Mikki209

Are there yearly price increases with Loewe? /does anyone know when these usually are?


----------



## Greentea

Totally obsessed. Was missing a carefree black bag that holds more than a Chanel small classic and this will not be my last puzzle! Black in small with smooth leather!


----------



## Navajo princess

Mikki209 said:


> Are there yearly price increases with Loewe? /does anyone know when these usually are?


Yes I think that there are two yearly increases.  In the UK in 2020 there were two price increases to the puzzles - one in May and one in November and the increase was £150 each time.  So, the small puzzles at the start of 2020 were £1850 and went up to £2000 in April/May and in October/November were £2150 for the soft grain leather versions.  The small puzzles in the classic calf were £1,700 at the beginning of 2020 and in May went up to £1850 and in November went up to £2000.  So it looks like an increase on the puzzles every six months.  I haven't paid attention to any of their other bags so cannot comment on those.


----------



## Penelopepursula

chrissiewong said:


> I really don’t think the absence of those is to cut cost, but because it will suit the smaller style better. I have the small puzzle after the revamp and I have to say I still like it to bits! I had my eye on the puzzle since it was released, while the d ring may sound very mind blowing, I don’t think I will use it as a crossbody anyway.
> it’s a pity that it doesn’t have feet, but my corners and bottom are still very much intact anyway.
> 
> it seems that they are not selling the old models anymore, even in the outlets, so you may want to check out the preloved market. But I think Loewe did something about the structure of the bag as the older models seem to lose its shape rather quickly while mine looks perfect after a year of abuse. Their leather is still impeccable but I think they stopped using Nappa on puzzle.
> And regarding the strap, I do like the older thicker strap but I always like using my fendi strap...I dislike how Loewe straps buckle are not “turnable”...


I bought the Loewe small puzzle bag in camel about a month ago, and have been using it exclusively. I love it. It's the perfect size for me. And it's a cross body, luxury bag but very under the radar. Feet and a D ring would've been nice but I don't miss them. Another perk of this bag is the flap that folds over the zipper. A lot of times I'm lazy and don't zip the purse but you can't tell because the flap covers it.


----------



## Penelopepursula

GRSupraChick said:


> Love my puzzle bag!


I love that color!


----------



## Greentea

Penelopepursula said:


> I bought the Loewe small puzzle bag in camel about a month ago, and have been using it exclusively. I love it. It's the perfect size for me. And it's a cross body, luxury bag but very under the radar. Feet and a D ring would've been nice but I don't miss them. Another perk of this bag is the flap that folds over the zipper. A lot of times I'm lazy and don't zip the purse but you can't tell because the flap covers it.


I do the same and leave the zip open most of the time. I find it easy to reach in and out.


----------



## aksaiyo

mi.kay said:


> Following up on the defect on my Loewe Small Puzzle Bag, and the disappointment with Mytheresa, I managed to request for an exchange with Loewe itself.
> 
> Loewe's customer service was excellent, they replied me quickly and was very responsive. They offered me an exchange with the local Loewe boutique.
> 
> There were only two small puzzle in smooth tan leather for me to choose, and both had imperfections.
> It was about choosing the bag that has a imperfection I could settle with. I'm quite upset with the quality of Loewe bags given the staggering price.
> 
> 1 had great leather and stitching, but the logo was very poorly stamped, the logo was not painted finely and looked really thick and rough. (I do not have a photo of it).
> The one that I chose has a stitching that was missed. I end up only choosing this because it was the least obvious flaw compared to the rest.
> View attachment 4944365
> 
> 
> And let's not forget the reason I brought my previous bag in for an exchange because it had excess glue that cannot be removed:
> View attachment 4944363
> 
> 
> 
> Overall quite upset with Loewe quality, even though I had such high expectations of this brand from all the YouTube videos I've watched, or maybe I'm just unlucky.
> 
> Might just be my first and last Loewe bag.


So I don’t have as obvious flaw (missed stitching, bad logo stamp) but i’ve seen some imperfections on my Loewe bag, that I can live with, but i’ll forever know Loewe quality just isn’t *there* yet.







So nothing especially upsetting, but it exists and is visible, I would not see these flaws on my Hermès items. The leather feels SUPER soft though so i’m still willing to buy more from them.
Which, i’m considering the nano puzzle bag, due to come out in March? Anyone have info on the actual size? Because moda operandi and bergdorf seem to have listed the dimensions of the mini puzzle instead.


----------



## GrRoxy

aksaiyo said:


> So I don’t have as obvious flaw (missed stitching, bad logo stamp) but i’ve seen some imperfections on my Loewe bag, that I can live with, but i’ll forever know Loewe quality just isn’t *there* yet.
> View attachment 4946312
> View attachment 4946313
> View attachment 4946314
> View attachment 4946315
> View attachment 4946316
> View attachment 4946317
> 
> So nothing especially upsetting, but it exists and is visible, I would not see these flaws on my Hermès items. The leather feels SUPER soft though so i’m still willing to buy more from them.
> Which, i’m considering the nano puzzle bag, due to come out in March? Anyone have info on the actual size? Because moda operandi and bergdorf seem to have listed the dimensions of the mini puzzle instead.
> View attachment 4946347


I would never even notice those things, good eye.


----------



## Ally1707

Did anyone receive an email from loewe re: the totoro prelaunch? When you signed up there was a pop up saying they‘d "be in touch" by Jan 4th. I didn’t receive any emails, i‘m guessing I didn‘t "win" then?


----------



## yahoo33

Ally1707 said:


> Did anyone receive an email from loewe re: the totoro prelaunch? When you signed up there was a pop up saying they‘d "be in touch" by Jan 4th. I didn’t receive any emails, i‘m guessing I didn‘t "win" then?




Same here! Didn't get an email


----------



## lumkeikei

Ally1707 said:


> Did anyone receive an email from loewe re: the totoro prelaunch? When you signed up there was a pop up saying they‘d "be in touch" by Jan 4th. I didn’t receive any emails, i‘m guessing I didn‘t "win" then?


I didn't receive any emails, so I too assumed I didn't get picked.


----------



## incredibellle

lumkeikei said:


> I didn't receive any emails, so I too assumed I didn't get picked.


I didn't get it either


----------



## soysheep

Curiosity: What do you guys want most from the Totoro collection?


----------



## incredibellle

soysheep said:


> Curiosity: What do you guys want most from the Totoro collection?


I would love to get my hands on the yellow coin purse and the light blue card case!


----------



## lumkeikei

I want to get SLGs too.


----------



## Ally1707

soysheep said:


> Curiosity: What do you guys want most from the Totoro collection?



I‘m honestly extremely torn. Totoro is one of my all-time favorite movies and my no. 1 comfort film so I feel like I really can‘t pass up the opportunity. I‘m usually pretty good at not falling into the collab-trap but this one has a hold on me!

However, I do struggle with the price point of the items, especially considering that with regular Loewe bags and slgs, everything but the Puzzle usually ends up in the sale with substantial discounts. This makes it feel like I‘m paying an even larger premium on the Totoro collab. I‘ve seen Hammocks at 40% off more than once, so paying over €2000 for it kind of irks me, even though the design is adorable.

So, if the big bags are too expensive, that leaves smaller SLGs and pouches. I like the Heel and Gate pouches but I question their usability/practicality. I really don‘t need another card holder/wallet but that seems like the most sensible choice to me overall...


----------



## Ally1707

Apparently notifications have not gone out yet!


----------



## doni

yahoo33 said:


> I upgrade my phone every two years, spending so much money on a phone case didn't seem worth it to me. If I find it on super sale, I will definitely snap it up again. Second, I like putting my phone in my pants pocket and that would be hard with the nose. It's a super cute phone case and the quality is amazing. If you're planning on keeping your phone for more than a couple of years or you find one for a great deal, I would say buy it.


They put them all on sale in the Loewe site.

I agree that they are cute, but it is a hard sale for things so short lived.


----------



## doni

Ally1707 said:


> Did anyone receive an email from loewe re: the totoro prelaunch? When you signed up there was a pop up saying they‘d "be in touch" by Jan 4th. I didn’t receive any emails, i‘m guessing I didn‘t "win" then?



Same here, I haven’t got anything yet.



Ally1707 said:


> I‘m honestly extremely torn. Totoro is one of my all-time favorite movies and my no. 1 comfort film so I feel like I really can‘t pass up the opportunity. I‘m usually pretty good at not falling into the collab-trap but this one has a hold on me!
> 
> However, I do struggle with the price point of the items, especially considering that with regular Loewe bags and slgs, everything but the Puzzle usually ends up in the sale with substantial discounts. This makes it feel like I‘m paying an even larger premium on the Totoro collab. I‘ve seen Hammocks at 40% off more than once, so paying over €2000 for it kind of irks me, even though the design is adorable.
> 
> So, if the big bags are too expensive, that leaves smaller SLGs and pouches. I like the Heel and Gate pouches but I question their usability/practicality. I really don‘t need another card holder/wallet but that seems like the most sensible choice to me overall...



I think the price could be justified because this time it is not prints but leather in layering which is more expensive, but I would also hesitate to invest so much in this type of special collection.

I does look cute though!


----------



## doni

So I am actually pretty upset with Loewe’s online store customer service.

I ordered a pair of napa leather pants in the private sale. But instead I got a pair of suede ones in a different size. I contacted the customer service and established it was a warehouse mistake. Okay, these things happen. I had to photograph the pants etc, and it took them weeks (and several prompts on my part) to arrange for a courier pick up. They would not give me any information as whether I would receive the pants I had actually ordered. I had to keep asking, several times, only to be eventually told my pants were no longer in stock. All in all it has taken them over one month to reimburse me. They have been perfectly polite but quite passive and inefficient about the whole thing. Plus I have received no apology or compensation. I think a small discount voucher would be the minimum to expect. I mean, I have got discount vouchers from NAP because a shipment got delayed... It just didn’t feel like a luxury experience at all. Very disappointed.


----------



## despair

Just received my confirmation that I won access to the online pre-sale! Check your emails!


----------



## doni

despair said:


> Just received my confirmation that I won access to the online pre-sale! Check your emails!


Just got it too  
Apparently they will be sending a link on the 7th.


----------



## lumkeikei

Yes, I just got the email too!


----------



## Ally1707

Same here! Just to clarify: January 7 EST means the night from Wednesday to Thursday right?


----------



## boadouble

Got the email too! Just wondering how fast the collab will sell out . I really want the brown soot spirit wallet


----------



## mi.kay

Just got the email as!
How is everyone knowing what they are planning to purchase? Is there a catalogue somewhere? I've seen a few photos here and there only


----------



## yahoo33

Just got the email also! I def will be getting a SLG.


----------



## chrissiewong

I just received the email to preview the collection online. Didn’t get invited to the in-store release.


----------



## despair

mi.kay said:


> Just got the email as!
> How is everyone knowing what they are planning to purchase? Is there a catalogue somewhere? I've seen a few photos here and there only


You can see almost every item here: https://www.nylon.com.sg/2021/01/loewe-x-my-neighbor-totoro/


----------



## elysekad

Did anybody not get an invite for the online prerelease? I signed up with two emails and got an invite on both. Wondering if everyone got invited to the presale.


----------



## yahoo33

despair said:


> You can see almost every item here: https://www.nylon.com.sg/2021/01/loewe-x-my-neighbor-totoro/



Please just take all my money! lol


----------



## doni

I actually like the clothes better than the leather goods...
I’d love to get one of the shirts. The knit sweater with the tree is amazing and I’m guessing it costs a fortune.


----------



## gloomfilter

I got an email to the pre-release online but not in store, as well!

Has anybody looked at the Gate Pocket or the Heel bag and have any comments? Thinking about them for the Totoro collection, but don't know how practical they are!


----------



## Ally1707

doni said:


> I actually like the clothes better than the leather goods...
> I’d love to get one of the shirts. The knit sweater with the tree is amazing and I’m guessing it costs a fortune.



I saw a list with prices in a facebook group, it said £1300 which seems about on par with what I was expecting. It‘s beautiful though! I love the hoodie and the vertical tote with the tufting as well.


----------



## Ally1707

gloomfilter said:


> I got an email to the pre-release online but not in store, as well!
> 
> Has anybody looked at the Gate Pocket or the Heel bag and have any comments? Thinking about them for the Totoro collection, but don't know how practical they are!



those are the two items I am eyeing as well but reviews on youtube are few and far between. I find the opening/flap of the heel bag to be kind of questionable tbh. The gate pouch seems like little more than a phone holder. Like you, I am on the fence!


----------



## Bereal

Greentea said:


> Just wanted to post this and see if it’s happened to anyone else? I have wanted a black Puzzle for 2 years and my husband surprised me with one for Christmas. He bought it on Nordstrom online. Look at the glazing on both sides of the bottom of the bag! So sad. I will of course have them order another for me but this is brand new! How did it pass quality control?


Wow that’s scary. I’ve just ordered a pink and white small puzzle from Loewe. Hoping it comes in pristine condition.


----------



## despair

gloomfilter said:


> I got an email to the pre-release online but not in store, as well!
> 
> Has anybody looked at the Gate Pocket or the Heel bag and have any comments? Thinking about them for the Totoro collection, but don't know how practical they are!


I found a video on YouTube that covers both (it's in Mandarin but she does show how to wear both and also the capacity) - and really they are just glorified small pouches. I was also eyeing the gate pocket but it's really hard to think of a use case for it...


----------



## cwson

If you order the Totoro collection online, does it come with a Totoro shopping bag as well? Or does it only come in a Loewe box?

I have not ordered from Loewe before, but might pick up a piece from this collection. None of the luxury items I’ve ordered online in the past came with a shopping bag, but they were from other brands and were part of standard collections. However, another limited release my friend ordered recently came with the shopping bag, even though she ordered it online, and I thought it was a nice touch. I saw some photos online for the Totoro shopping bag and if they’re real, they’re quite cute!


----------



## soysheep

cwson said:


> If you order the Totoro collection online, does it come with a Totoro shopping bag as well? Or does it only come in a Loewe box?
> 
> I have not ordered from Loewe before, but might pick up a piece from this collection. None of the luxury items I’ve ordered online in the past came with a shopping bag, but they were from other brands and were part of standard collections. However, another limited release my friend ordered recently came with the shopping bag, even though she ordered it online, and I thought it was a nice touch. I saw some photos online for the Totoro shopping bag and if they’re real, they’re quite cute!



There is no Totoro Box, only the shopper bags. I don't think it will come with the shopping bags. I think you can request them in the note xD!

Since there is no box... I decided to paint 3 myself =))))


----------



## cwson

soysheep said:


> There is no Totoro Box, only the shopper bags. I don't think it will come with the shopping bags. I think you can request them in the note xD!
> 
> Since there is no box... I decided to paint 3 myself =))))




I will try requesting a shopping bag online then. Thanks for the suggestion! I hope they are able to include it. 

I was only expecting a standard Loewe box for this, but seeing your customization, they should use your design! I would enjoy the experience more if that’s what the box looked like!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

im so keen on the gate pocket pouch but i have no idea if my phone would even go in. the dimensions turned out to be incredibly snug when i compare it with my iphone 12pro (with a cover).


----------



## chrissiewong

I went to the stores today and asked about the Totoro collection. The SA said almost all popular bags are already out of stock as they have taken orders from some customers who asked about it previously... the zipped card holders are all gone too. hope they have more stock in the online shop


----------



## lumkeikei

chrissiewong said:


> I went to the stores today and asked about the Totoro collection. The SA said almost all popular bags are already out of stock as they have taken orders from some customers who asked about it previously... the zipped card holders are all gone too. hope they have more stock in the online shop



I thought they weren't selling until tomorrow night. I was told by SA that the totoro items aren't allowed to be put on hold.


----------



## yahoo33

Does anyone know if the presale starts tonight at midnight going into the 7th or 7th to the 8th midnight? It's not very clear.


----------



## chrissiewong

lumkeikei said:


> I thought they weren't selling until tomorrow night. I was told by SA that the totoro items aren't allowed to be put on hold.



apparently some SA would do anything for commission. They probably will only accept cash for those “pre-orders” and reserve for the VIPs. I just wish the online store will have some stock for us to buy.


----------



## eunaddict

OMG. I'm excited. Hopefully the online shop has stock, my nearest physical Loewe store is a 2 hr plane ride away.


----------



## giligy

My SA told me that there is no more online pre-access and everything is now first come first serve.


----------



## lumkeikei

giligy said:


> My SA told me that there is no more online pre-access and everything is now first come first serve.


Why is that? Then I won’t be able to go the store since I’ll be at work.


----------



## giligy

He said there was too much demand so they bumped everyone off.


----------



## lumkeikei

giligy said:


> He said there was too much demand so they bumped everyone off.


So now it’s first come first serve on the 8th?


----------



## giligy

lumkeikei said:


> So now it’s first come first serve on the 8th?



He didn't specify, but that is my interpretation. He did tell me to come by the boutique tomorrow though, so it seems first come first serve on the 7th in stores and on the 8th online.


----------



## lumkeikei

Does anyone remember which store in hk has the presale in hk? Landmark or ifc?


----------



## lumkeikei

Accessories and luxury clothing for women - LOEWE
					

Discover our bags collection, accessories, shoes and clothing for women - LOEWE




					www.loewe.com
				




they’re currently on the the UK site


----------



## yahoo33

giligy said:


> My SA told me that there is no more online pre-access and everything is now first come first serve.



Oh that's super annoying!


----------



## Ally1707

This launch is a mess... Loewe really needs to get it together because their prices are up there.


----------



## yahoo33

Ally1707 said:


> This launch is a mess... Loewe really needs to get it together because their prices are up there.



Right!? If you're planning on canceling it, at least send an email out.


----------



## Ally1707

yahoo33 said:


> Right!? If you're planning on canceling it, at least send an email out.



The online form for the prelaunch said they‘d send emails out on the 4th, it didn‘t happen until the 5th, that email  ended up being sent twice, it specified the wrong time zone. Today at 6pm they sent out an email saying that presale links would be sent out at midnight (Paris Time which they also specified on ig) and now it‘s 30 minutes past midnight and nothing...


----------



## yahoo33

Ally1707 said:


> The online form for the prelaunch said they‘d send emails out on the 4th, it didn‘t happen until the 5th, that email  ended up being sent twice, it specified the wrong time zone. Today at 6pm they sent out an email saying that presale links would be sent out at midnight (Paris Time which they also specified on ig) and now it‘s 30 minutes past midnight and nothing...



I got an email at 12 pm EST saying I would get an email by 6 pm...so I don't what they're doing! A hot mess!


----------



## yahoo33

Just got the email!


----------



## hummingangela

The pre-sale is live! Check your emails.


----------



## Ally1707

Ordering was slow but it worked. I went for the Gate Pocket because the wallets were too expensive and at least the Gate Pocket can be displayed nicely


----------



## yahoo33

I ended up just getting the green coin cardholder. I really wanted the gate pocket, but I have enough bags for now.


----------



## doni

I got the landscape shirt. Let’s see how it is in person!


----------



## lumkeikei

i bought 4 SLG


----------



## gloomfilter

Are you guys in the U.S.? I didn't get an email yet


----------



## yahoo33

gloomfilter said:


> Are you guys in the U.S.? I didn't get an email yet



Yes


----------



## heartfelt

I bought the larger heel bag, the dust bunnies card holder, and the black t-shirt. I really wanted the hammock, but I couldn't stomach paying nearly 3k for it.

Does anyone know if the heel bag will fit an iphone 11 pro max?


----------



## cubicu

I just ordered the dust bunnies cardholder online! I'm so excited to get a piece from this collection!


----------



## yahoo33

Was about to order the blue gate pocket also, but sold out before I could check out!


----------



## mi.kay

I loooove Totoro, been eager to check out this collection.
But trying to save money and ended up not buying anything today from the online prelaunch. Might regret. Arrhhhgggg.


----------



## lumkeikei

gloomfilter said:


> Are you guys in the U.S.? I didn't get an email yet


I am Hk.


----------



## eunaddict

giligy said:


> My SA told me that there is no more online pre-access and everything is now first come first serve.



Your SA either doesn't know or he/she meant, no more applying for access. I just got access and there's definitely online stock.


----------



## yahoo33

I wonder when the Tan Puzzle with Totoro will be release.


----------



## hb925

I got the dust bunnies card holder and coin card holder. The blue wallet went OOS just as I was checking out. Not sure if it’s worth stalking. It’s adorable but also a light color for a heavy use item.


----------



## emceecool

SLGs all gone from the looks of it!


----------



## ebyaya

My order didn't go through due to my credit card's fraud dept. 
By the time I approved and tried to reorder, everything is out of stock. 

Guess it's not meant to be....

Edit to fix typo


----------



## strandedflower

cj0617 said:


> I got the dust bunnies card holder and coin card holder. The blue wallet went OOS just as I was checking out. Not sure if it’s worth stalking. It’s adorable but also a light color for a heavy use item.



Congrats!! I was hemming and hawwing on the dust bunnies card holder then it sold out :'( !!! Hopefully there will be a restock!!


----------



## lumkeikei

Got the blue totoro wallet, yellow coin purse, dust bunny coin purse and cardholder


----------



## hb925

strandedflower said:


> Congrats!! I was hemming and hawwing on the dust bunnies card holder then it sold out :'( !!! Hopefully there will be a restock!!


Thank you! I’m sure they must restock, especially once the launch opens to the public. Now it’s just a matter of when it goes live.


----------



## despair

Managed to order three coin cardholders for myself, my partner and my staff. Things were selling out as I was checking out it was quite a ride. Haha. Also ordered the soot sprite bag charm for my sister! Now stalking the site to see if anything gets restocked before public sales go live tomorrow...


----------



## chrissiewong

I think they just stopped the pre-launch online. I don’t believe a leather biker jacket which costs $1000 USD will be gone within 20 minutes. I think they realized they have screwed up with the time and just stopped any online sales for the moment.


----------



## gloomfilter

I'm bummed because I never received an email from them even though I got a pre-invitation email.  Hopefully there will still be stock left!


----------



## despair

chrissiewong said:


> I think they just stopped the pre-launch online. I don’t believe a leather biker jacket which costs $1000 USD will be gone within 20 minutes. I think they realized they have screwed up with the time and just stopped any online sales for the moment.


Multiple items still can be added to cart though, so I think it's really just selling out as the sale progresses...


----------



## dessertdays

Been lurking here for a while, but I got a small tan Puzzle from the Totoro release! I was on the fence between that and a small Balloon bag (I like how the soot sprites are more subtle on that one), but figured I'd use a Puzzle more since it has been on my wish list for months now.
I spent so much time researching this bag and decided that I was going to hunt for a small Puzzle with the old hardware, in tan or stone blue, on the preloved market, then this collection came and threw that plan off completely, lol. I'll still want a thicker strap to use with it, but I'll get the bag first and figure that out as time comes.


----------



## gloomfilter

dessertdays said:


> Been lurking here for a while, but I got a small tan Puzzle from the Totoro release! I was on the fence between that and a small Balloon bag (I like how the soot sprites are more subtle on that one), but figured I'd use a Puzzle more since it has been on my wish list for months now.
> I spent so much time researching this bag and decided that I was going to hunt for a small Puzzle with the old hardware, in tan or stone blue, on the preloved market, then this collection came and threw that plan off completely, lol. I'll still want a thicker strap to use with it, but I'll get the bag first and figure that out as time comes.



These same exact thoughts were also going on in my mind with the Balloon vs. the Puzzle in the collection. I'm so excited for your purchase! Please post photos when you get it 

Do you guys think that these will end up on the resell market? It seems that items are getting sold out relatively quickly, so these will probably hold their value? I'm trying to figure out if I should just purchase a bag when I can or wait until later. I've made quite a few handbag purchases over the past few months but this collection is so cute!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Does anyone know if the item is secured for you once in your cart or only secured once actually paid? With Hermes I once had an item in my cart and after entering my card details it said "Error, sold out"... 

I only got to know about the collection today, so not part of the lucky pre-sale people. Let's see if there is actually stock for the public tomorrow. Plan on getting the puzzle bag and 2 SLGs. Need to have one item for each Totoro


----------



## despair

CrackBerryCream said:


> Does anyone know if the item is secured for you once in your cart or only secured once actually paid? With Hermes I once had an item in my cart and after entering my card details it said "Error, sold out"...
> 
> I only got to know about the collection today, so not part of the lucky pre-sale people. Let's see if there is actually stock for the public tomorrow. Plan on getting the puzzle bag and 2 SLGs. Need to have one item for each Totoro


Can confirm that it's secured only once paid. I was trying to check out another purchase but it stopped me flagging the stock is not available.


----------



## dessertdays

gloomfilter said:


> These same exact thoughts were also going on in my mind with the Balloon vs. the Puzzle in the collection. I'm so excited for your purchase! Please post photos when you get it
> 
> Do you guys think that these will end up on the resell market? It seems that items are getting sold out relatively quickly, so these will probably hold their value? I'm trying to figure out if I should just purchase a bag when I can or wait until later. I've made quite a few handbag purchases over the past few months but this collection is so cute!



Will do!  Regarding resale value, I think it'll depend on where you are and how they allocated stock. I expect that resale value will hold on stronger in Asia than it will in the US due to higher demand, but they might've allocated more for the Asia stores knowing that. I also remember reading somewhere that people in Japan tend to get tired of bags relatively quickly so Japanese consignment stores might have some eventually? I wouldn't be surprised if people start reselling the Balloon bag after the summer


----------



## eunaddict

Managed to get 1 cardholder, everything else went OOS in my cart 

If things restock, I'm definitely getting more SLGs :x


----------



## giligy

eunaddict said:


> Your SA either doesn't know or he/she meant, no more applying for access. I just got access and there's definitely online stock.



Yea - I was able to get in and order a wallet as well. He said that everyone got "bumped off" after being added to the pre-access list.


----------



## starlitgrove

I was able to order the yellow mini Puzzle, but the braided strap went out of stock as I was paying.


----------



## despair

Been refreshing the site the whole of today but seems like the items remain sold out without any trickling of additional stock. Haha. Gonna try again when public access is open!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

despair said:


> Can confirm that it's secured only once paid. I was trying to check out another purchase but it stopped me flagging the stock is not available.



Thank you! I will also keep refreshing. Wondering if public access opens past midnight and which time zone actually... hoping that there is any re-stocking happening at all. Also wondering is the online stock is centrally managed or divided by regions. I'm in Europe.


----------



## despair

Loewe just cancelled my order!! I wonder if it's because my normal account was a different email from the email I won access to (my work email). This sucks! I am so pissed.


----------



## fettfleck

I hope there is anything left for the launch tomorrow. On Instagram Loewe wrote that a lot is already sold out and that there will be no restock...  
I am still hoping for a bag though. But I would love to see any pics of the lucky ones who scored something cute!


----------



## yahoo33

I looked and they still have the bigger basket tote. I'm trying to decide if I should get it. Is it worth it?


----------



## doni

Wow, I have had a look and the clothes are also sold out which surprises me. Looking forward to receiving my shirt and see whether it is worth the price tag.


----------



## doni

yahoo33 said:


> I looked and they still have the bigger basket tote. I'm trying to decide if I should get it. Is it worth it?


The price is good in my opinion, but it is worth if you like it. I personally really like the black logo patch, but I am not too keen on the eyes motive. It looks very cool with one of the charms though, as in the modeling pics.


----------



## yahoo33

doni said:


> Wow, I have had a look and the clothes are also sold out which surprises me. Looking forward to receiving my shirt and see whether it is worth the price tag.



I really wanted the hoodies, but the price tag stopped me. It's too much for a cotton hoodie! Yeah I might order the basket bag and if worse comes to worse, I can return it.


----------



## Greentea

Bereal said:


> Wow that’s scary. I’ve just ordered a pink and white small puzzle from Loewe. Hoping it comes in pristine condition.


I am almost certain it will be fine coming directly from Loewe


----------



## starlitgrove

despair said:


> Loewe just cancelled my order!! I wonder if it's because my normal account was a different email from the email I won access to (my work email). This sucks! I am so pissed.


Oh no! They didn’t give a reason? Mine is still in “Being processed” status


----------



## despair

starlitgrove said:


> Oh no! They didn’t give a reason? Mine is still in “Being processed” status


My second order didn't get cancelled (yet - if it does then my theory of wrong email address at checkout may still stand) but the first order cancelation email said payment was not authorized. I checked with Citi and they said both transactions weren't blocked on their end. However I did enter the expiration date wrongly once for the first order so now my concern is although they took my money eventually in the second time I submitted the order, the order was already flagged as payment not authorized. Which would completely be a fault on their end. I left a comment on their Facebook and someone replied saying they would look into this, but that doesn't change the fact that all three SLGs I ordered are now sold out. Maybe it just wasn't meant to be


----------



## chanelliel

Picked up my goodies today! My wonderful SA was able to reserve these for me and boy am I lucky and soo in love. There was a 3 item limit so I got the totoro mini puzzle, totoro dice, and the soot ball leather strap! The packaging was beyond adorable as well, kind of wish they had special boxes for packaging but alas - the US didn't get any. 

Thought I'd share! Good luck to all you ladies out there with outstanding orders, may the force be with you


----------



## missmythology

gorgeous, congrats ! 


celeanonme said:


> Picked up my goodies today! My wonderful SA was able to reserve these for me and boy am I lucky and soo in love. There was a 3 item limit so I got the totoro mini puzzle, totoro dice, and the soot ball leather strap! The packaging was beyond adorable as well, kind of wish they had special boxes for packaging but alas - the US didn't get any.
> 
> Thought I'd share! Good luck to all you ladies out there with outstanding orders, may the force be with you
> View attachment 4950065


----------



## missmythology

I spontaneously ordered two gate pockets , now I can’t wait!  wanted to order some slgs a little later and they were all sold


----------



## hummingangela

I put in a support request to try to get a shopping bag included with my order, but they're not doing it for online orders.


----------



## doni

celeanonme said:


> Picked up my goodies today! My wonderful SA was able to reserve these for me and boy am I lucky and soo in love. There was a 3 item limit so I got the totoro mini puzzle, totoro dice, and the soot ball leather strap! The packaging was beyond adorable as well, kind of wish they had special boxes for packaging but alas - the US didn't get any.
> 
> Thought I'd share! Good luck to all you ladies out there with outstanding orders, may the force be with you
> View attachment 4950065


The packaging is gorgeous and the Puzzle looks great! What is the Totoro dice?


----------



## chanelliel

doni said:


> The packaging is gorgeous and the Puzzle looks great! What is the Totoro dice?


It's a little charm that goes on the strap! Loewe does the personalization strap things. the two other dice I got were my initials


----------



## doni

celeanonme said:


> It's a little charm that goes on the strap! Loewe does the personalization strap things. the two other dice I got were my initials
> View attachment 4950105


Ah of course! I had missed it in your haul. Very cute.


----------



## fettfleck

celeanonme said:


> It's a little charm that goes on the strap! Loewe does the personalization strap things. the two other dice I got were my initials
> View attachment 4950105



OMG, I love that guy! Congratulations! I hope so much, that I can get that piece I want tomorrow at the normal launch, but as I read not sure if there is any chance...


----------



## cat96

celeanonme said:


> It's a little charm that goes on the strap! Loewe does the personalization strap things. the two other dice I got were my initials
> View attachment 4950105



That bag charm is adorable  I love how it seems pretty big!


----------



## chanelliel

fettfleck said:


> OMG, I love that guy! Congratulations! I hope so much, that I can get that piece I want tomorrow at the normal launch, but as I read not sure if there is any chance...


yeah it seems like they did a ... very haphazard job with stock and communicating launch dates  best of luck!


----------



## chanelliel

cat96 said:


> That bag charm is adorable  I love how it seems pretty big!


to be honest, it's quite hefty HAHAH I didn't expect it to be as heavy as it is. might be annoying if I hang it off a bag..


----------



## hb925

celeanonme said:


> It's a little charm that goes on the strap! Loewe does the personalization strap things. the two other dice I got were my initials



Congrats! Everything is adorable. I saw those dice in preview images, but I guess they weren't available to purchase online.


----------



## yahoo33

missmythology said:


> I spontaneously ordered two gate pockets , now I can’t wait!  wanted to order some slgs a little later and they were all sold



Jealous! Which ones did you get?


----------



## yahoo33

celeanonme said:


> Picked up my goodies today! My wonderful SA was able to reserve these for me and boy am I lucky and soo in love. There was a 3 item limit so I got the totoro mini puzzle, totoro dice, and the soot ball leather strap! The packaging was beyond adorable as well, kind of wish they had special boxes for packaging but alas - the US didn't get any.
> 
> Thought I'd share! Good luck to all you ladies out there with outstanding orders, may the force be with you
> View attachment 4950065



Soooo cute! Did you see the tan puzzle with the blue totoro in stores?


----------



## chanelliel

yahoo33 said:


> Soooo cute! Did you see the tan puzzle with the blue totoro in stores?


I thought there was just two tans (soot balls) and a yellow mini with the totoro?? though I'd love a tan one with totoro hehe

I know the hammocks had totoro on them as well. They had a very limited selection where I went (soho) and probably only 2 bags left, a canvas tote and a woven bag. it's crazy how limited this collection is!


----------



## yahoo33

celeanonme said:


> I thought there was just two tans (soot balls) and a yellow mini with the totoro?? though I'd love a tan one with totoro hehe
> 
> I know the hammocks had totoro on them as well. They had a very limited selection where I went (soho) and probably only 2 bags left, a canvas tote and a woven bag. it's crazy how limited this collection is!



Oh okay. The female model in the ad was wearing one, so I thought maybe it was an in-store only release, but I guess they just made it for the ads. 

Soho in NYC or London? If NYC, hello fellow New Yorker lol


----------



## missmythology

I got the blue and the tan 
but the yellow is so pretty too ..

Will share when they arrive..



yahoo33 said:


> Jealous! Which ones did you get?


----------



## yahoo33

missmythology said:


> I got the blue and the tan
> but the yellow is so pretty too ..
> 
> Will share when they arrive..



I really wanted the blue, but of course, it sold out when I was checking out.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

celeanonme said:


> Picked up my goodies today! My wonderful SA was able to reserve these for me and boy am I lucky and soo in love. There was a 3 item limit so I got the totoro mini puzzle, totoro dice, and the soot ball leather strap! The packaging was beyond adorable as well, kind of wish they had special boxes for packaging but alas - the US didn't get any.
> 
> Thought I'd share! Good luck to all you ladies out there with outstanding orders, may the force be with you



Congrats! I hope I can also score the puzzle bag with Totoro and two SLGs somehow tomorrow... in any case, can you please post a few pics of the puzzle bag? Just for me to drool over


----------



## chanelliel

yahoo33 said:


> Oh okay. The female model in the ad was wearing one, so I thought maybe it was an in-store only release, but I guess they just made it for the ads.
> 
> Soho in NYC or London? If NYC, hello fellow New Yorker lol


Ooh! I thought the woman just had the heel bag? Maybe I'm mistaken, I didn't study the photos well, i think i was too excited. They could've just done it for a promo but that would be weird haha

Soho NYC, stopped by this AM, wasn't terribly busy. Hello fellow new yorker!!


----------



## chanelliel

CrackBerryCream said:


> Congrats! I hope I can also score the puzzle bag with Totoro and two SLGs somehow tomorrow... in any case, can you please post a few pics of the puzzle bag? Just for me to drool over


Happy Drooling!


----------



## yahoo33

celeanonme said:


> Ooh! I thought the woman just had the heel bag? Maybe I'm mistaken, I didn't study the photos well, i think i was too excited. They could've just done it for a promo but that would be weird haha
> 
> Soho NYC, stopped by this AM, wasn't terribly busy. Hello fellow new yorker!!



I attached the pic. I would go to the store, but I live in queens and it's such a hassle for me to get to soho.


----------



## giligy

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you! I will also keep refreshing. Wondering if public access opens past midnight and which time zone actually... hoping that there is any re-stocking happening at all. Also wondering is the online stock is centrally managed or divided by regions. I'm in Europe.



It's divided by region!


----------



## missmythology

yahoo33 said:


> I really wanted the blue, but of course, it sold out when I was checking out.


hmm, I think no one expected the stock to be this low...


----------



## chanelliel

yahoo33 said:


> I attached the pic. I would go to the store, but I live in queens and it's such a hassle for me to get to soho.
> 
> View attachment 4950174


I think that's the yellow mini, just in weird light?? My eyes are playing tricks on me, been staring at the computer too long


----------



## yahoo33

celeanonme said:


> I think that's the yellow mini, just in weird light?? My eyes are playing tricks on me, been staring at the computer too long



Maybe you're right!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

celeanonme said:


> Happy Drooling!



Thank you  I pray for some miracle to happen...someone on IG is saying selfridges is already sold out, but selfridges is saying the collection drops tomorrow...



giligy said:


> It's divided by region!



Thank you! Maybe I get lucky sitting here in Europe... judging from the pics on social media the quantity sold in Asian stores must have been decent (compared to everywhere else lol)


----------



## CrackBerryCream

At midnight the "Coming soon - notify me when..." lost the coming soon part. Oh well, this is what's left:


----------



## fettfleck

That is what I thought... Does that mean, when the "coming soon" vanishes and there is only the "notify me when available" left that it is sold out? 
So confusing. They should write "sold out" instead so one does not loose time at refreshing when there is nothing left anyway.

This is really weirdly executed. Nearly all bags sold out during presale. Why did they not split the goods at least equally for presale and regular launch. Like it happened now, there was no sense for the regular launch as there was merely anything left. 
So frustrating because I took time to research which bag might suit me for some time. Could have saved me that time and did proper science research instead for my PhD.


----------



## despair

Looks like there's no restock at all and both my orders got cancelled. Oh well it was not meant to be. Going to head down to a Loewe store today but if it's gone I'm not going to cry about it. The entire launch raffle screw up has left quite a bad taste in my mouth about the brand...


----------



## giligy

fettfleck said:


> That is what I thought... Does that mean, when the "coming soon" vanishes and there is only the "notify me when available" left that it is sold out?
> So confusing. They should write "sold out" instead so one does not loose time at refreshing when there is nothing left anyway.
> 
> This is really weirdly executed. Nearly all bags sold out during presale. Why did they not split the goods at least equally for presale and regular launch. Like it happened now, there was no sense for the regular launch as there was merely anything left.
> So frustrating because I took time to research which bag might suit me for some time. Could have saved me that time and did proper science research instead for my PhD.



Yes, what you're describing means it is sold out (at least at that moment). I agree that it is kind of confusing. I have seen some things come back in stock briefly though. Maybe this is what my SA meant by "no presale, everything is first come first serve."


----------



## chanelliel

despair said:


> Looks like there's no restock at all and both my orders got cancelled. Oh well it was not meant to be. Going to head down to a Loewe store today but if it's gone I'm not going to cry about it. The entire launch raffle screw up has left quite a bad taste in my mouth about the brand...


You would think that loewe, who is also owned by LVMH, would have some kind of order to their collection release but it doesn't seem like they went about it the correct way at all.. I'm really disappointed in how they handled it 



giligy said:


> Yes, what you're describing means it is sold out (at least at that moment). I agree that it is kind of confusing. I have seen some things come back in stock briefly though. Maybe this is what my SA meant by "no presale, everything is first come first serve."


I heard this as well, but the thing that made no sense was that the 'first come first serve' started yesterday when some people got sent 'early access' links - so if you didn't know someone with a link you were basically screwed! it's such a poor way of marketing, making it completely unfair for the general public release!


----------



## giligy

despair said:


> Looks like there's no restock at all and both my orders got cancelled. Oh well it was not meant to be. Going to head down to a Loewe store today but if it's gone I'm not going to cry about it. The entire launch raffle screw up has left quite a bad taste in my mouth about the brand...



I went to the Loewe flagship in NYC today (Thursday Jan 7th) around opening time and all they had were RTR and a few of the less popular bags (cushion tote and heel). No SLGs, no puzzles. Everything was spoken for in the supposedly illicit pre-sales.


----------



## lumkeikei

I will go to the store later today to see if there are actually pieces in store for purchase.


----------



## chrissiewong

I love Loewe but this management is terrible. By no means they are up to Chanel or Hermes level, but they are treating their customers just terribly! I feel like the only way to get things from the Totoro connection is to deal with the SA and let them keep the stock for you. In fact, a week or so I started seeing resellers accepting orders saying they have connections with SAs. So, if you cannot get anything from the collection, blame the people who don't do things by the book!

In fact, I went to the stores a few days before the launch and the SA told me if I want to have a chance to get the bag, I can pay in CASH to be waitlisted. I am extremely sad about these under table deals!


----------



## chanelliel

chrissiewong said:


> I love Loewe but this management is terrible. By no means they are up to Chanel or Hermes level, but they are treating their customers just terribly! I feel like the only way to get things from the Totoro connection is to deal with the SA and let them keep the stock for you. In fact, a week or so I started seeing resellers accepting orders saying they have connections with SAs. So, if you cannot get anything from the collection, blame the people who don't do things by the book!
> 
> In fact, I went to the stores a few days before the launch and the SA told me if I want to have a chance to get the bag, I can pay in CASH to be waitlisted. I am extremely sad about these under table deals!


They asked you fro CASH to be WAITLISTED? You can report that to the management. That's just a straight bribe. Setting aside stock for VIPs is normal for other luxury brands, at least, but bribes are just pure greed. I would not tolerate that in any manner.


----------



## chrissiewong

celeanonme said:


> They asked you fro CASH to be WAITLISTED? You can report that to the management. That's just a straight bribe. Setting aside stock for VIPs is normal for other luxury brands, at least, but bribes are just pure greed. I would not tolerate that in any manner.



I think what she is saying is that they are going to "pre-sold" the bag even before it is released. However, they don't know how much stock they have and so these orders are just "waitlisted". And since the bag, goods are not open to public until today, they can only "order it with cash". I am actually wondering if I should tell the company about these behaviors...


----------



## despair

They allowed 4 pieces per person at the store so even though I was 8th it was all gone. Oh well.


----------



## lumkeikei

despair said:


> They allowed 4 pieces per person at the store so even though I was 8th it was all gone. Oh well.


 where are you located?


----------



## Logic

I went to the Sydney store at opening, was disappointed they didn’t leave stock for the general public. There were no puzzle bags, only the compact zip wallet, coin cardholder, heal pouches and some t shirts. I saw another SA hold the Totoro gate pocket bag lucky the customer didn’t want it so my SA took it for me and I bought it. The packaging is so cute and u get a packet of stickers .


----------



## boadouble

Selfridges still has some stock left! I can't believe they aren't restocking despite how fast the goods sold


----------



## despair

lumkeikei said:


> where are you located?


Singapore


----------



## Rouge pomme

boadouble said:


> Selfridges still has some stock left! I can't believe they aren't restocking despite how fast the goods sold



There appears to be stock available but the "add to bag" button has been disabled


----------



## giligy

despair said:


> They allowed 4 pieces per person at the store so even though I was 8th it was all gone. Oh well.



I thought that the limit was 3 items per person?


----------



## despair

giligy said:


> I thought that the limit was 3 items per person?


Apparently there was a change or something, but basically the 7 pax ahead of us bought out all the bags and SLGs that were in store. Everyone maxed out their 4 item limit (of course).


----------



## keikalso

I thought the release would be at midnight EST but there’s still no stock  does anyone know what time the restock is happening if it is at all?


----------



## despair

keikalso said:


> I thought the release would be at midnight EST but there’s still no stock  does anyone know what time the restock is happening if it is at all?


I think Loewe released all available stock yesterday so there's no restock today even though it's public access day.


----------



## despair

Have started seeing resellers pop up on our local vending sites - someone bought the small puzzle and the cushion tote and are selling them for $400 (SGD) markup each. Oh well.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I wondered when the items became available. Selfridges IG said they would announce in the IG account, but haven't so far. I checked shortly past midnight and right now (7:11AM) UK time. Only things left a few sizes of the leather jackets.



Rouge pomme said:


> There appears to be stock available but the "add to bag" button has been disabled


----------



## fettfleck

CrackBerryCream said:


> I wondered when the items became available. Selfridges IG said they would announce in the IG account, but haven't so far. I checked shortly past midnight and right now (7:11AM) UK time. Only things left a few sizes of the leather jackets.


Me, too. Around midnight nothing yet, in the morning 8am German time a few wearables left, no bags...


----------



## chrissiewong

A lot of the Totoro collection is now available on Selfridges website! I want to get the dust bunny bag charm!!


----------



## keikalso

chrissiewong said:


> A lot of the Totoro collection is now available on Selfridges website! I want to get the dust bunny bag charm!!


A lot of the collection shows but it’s all out of stock


----------



## doni

Logic said:


> I went to the Sydney store at opening, was disappointed they didn’t leave stock for the general public. There were no puzzle bags, only the compact zip wallet, coin cardholder, heal pouches and some t shirts. I saw another SA hold the Totoro gate pocket bag lucky the customer didn’t want it so my SA took it for me and I bought it. The packaging is so cute and u get a packet of stickers .
> 
> View attachment 4950441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950442


Very lucky you got this, it is very cute!


----------



## doni

I feel that Loewe does lots of collaborations, it is really a JW Anderson thing he likes, but they never sell like this one. I guess they are more cult or edgy in terms of the themes... and more laid back in terms of the launch. A lot of the Ken Price collection is still available. You can still get the Divine items they released online only in March... So they knew this was going to be bigger but I don’t think they realized just how bigger so they were not ready for it. They thought this online pre-release thing was a good way to create some hype, and it was, but it probably got out of control.

I don’t have a physical Loewe store in my town or even countries around with lockdown, so I am happy they did this online and I could get my shirt, instead of the typical LV situation with pre-orders by clients in the stores and the like. I think they wanted to be different to that and reach lovers of the brand all over, specially in these times of confinement. That is a nice thing, but probably some of the stores were pissed off at the choice... It ended up a bit messy the whole thing.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

doni said:


> I feel that Loewe does lots of collaborations, it is really a JW Anderson thing he likes, but they never sell like this one. I guess they are more cult or edgy in terms of the themes... and more laid back in terms of the launch. A lot of the Ken Price collection is still available. You can still get the Divine items they released online only in March... So they knew this was going to be bigger but I don’t think they realized just how bigger so they were not ready for it. They thought this online pre-release thing was a good way to create some hype, and it was, but it probably got out of control.
> 
> I don’t have a physical Loewe store in my town or even countries around with lockdown, so I am happy they did this online and I could get my shirt, instead of the typical LV situation with pre-orders by clients in the stores and the like. I think they wanted to be different to that and reach lovers of the brand all over, specially in these times of confinement. That is a nice thing, but probably some of the stores were pissed off at the choice... It ended up a bit messy the whole thing.



Interesting about the regular collabs, thank you! I wasn't following the brand (only knowing it faintly) before a friend told me about the Totoro collection. Before reading your explanation I thought maybe LVMH is trying to validate the demand for a totoro collab with a "lesser known brand" in their portfolio. Imagine Louis Vuitton X Totoro, now that would make people go even crazier IMO. And I wouldn't be surprised if they do. Rimowa never did collabs until purchased by LVMH. Then comes Supreme, Dior, Moncler... it does make people spend money. So very clever on a corporate level.

While this shopping experience left me frustrated, I am now much more aware of Loewe as a brand and their product line.


----------



## doni

CrackBerryCream said:


> Interesting about the regular collabs, thank you! I wasn't following the brand (only knowing it faintly) before a friend told me about the Totoro collection. Before reading your explanation I thought maybe LVMH is trying to validate the demand for a totoro collab with a "lesser known brand" in their portfolio. Imagine Louis Vuitton X Totoro, now that would make people go even crazier IMO. And I wouldn't be surprised if they do. Rimowa never did collabs until purchased by LVMH. Then comes Supreme, Dior, Moncler... it does make people spend money. So very clever on a corporate level.
> 
> While this shopping experience left me frustrated, I am now much more aware of Loewe as a brand and their product line.



Oh, I don’t think that was it. I adore Jonathan Anderson and I know Loewe is in a big group and he is serving those interests and he is very savvy, but he is also always trying to do things a bit differently, try new stuff, twist boundaries. He seems very genuine to me and I believe he has a vision and a long term perspective on the brand. His collaborations, whether it is an obscure artisan in Japan or a Californian artist o Paula Ibiza (which he brought back to life having lived in the island which he knows so well), tend to be very meaningful and personal. I do believe he probably loves Totoro and is just that somehow no one had thought of this before...


----------



## ebyaya

Did anyone get charged foreign transaction fee for online order?


----------



## despair

So Loewe customer service got back to me with no explanation and a form reply saying that they are sorry for the inconvenience caused, and that the collection drops in stores today (conveniently sidestepping the issue entirely of the cancelled orders and whar caused them). 

More importantly, he also mentioned that there will be no second drop online. So basically you can give up hope of anything coming back in stock on the Loewe online store and essentially the bulk of the stock online was gone within the pre-sale day. 

I think this has killed my interest entirely in going after any Loewe collab moving forward.


----------



## despair

ebyaya said:


> Did anyone get charged foreign transaction fee for online order?


Yes there were two currency conversion transaction fees on my card despite the orders being cancelled (and no sign of a refund being in place yet).


----------



## MrChris

I managed to put in an order during the presales (after multiple cart out errors) but it still says the order is processing. Is it normal to take a while to process for Loewe online sales?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

despair said:


> So Loewe customer service got back to me with no explanation and a form reply saying that they are sorry for the inconvenience caused, and that the collection drops in stores today (conveniently sidestepping the issue entirely of the cancelled orders and whar caused them).
> 
> More importantly, he also mentioned that there will be no second drop online. So basically you can give up hope of anything coming back in stock on the Loewe online store and essentially the bulk of the stock online was gone within the pre-sale day.
> 
> I think this has killed my interest entirely in going after any Loewe collab moving forward.




I think the only way something could come back in stock online would be a return... if they were clever they'd do a second Totoro collab. It seems the demand far outweighed the supply.


----------



## mi.kay

I often shy away from collab/seasonal items because I don't know how the value of these pieces will stand against the test of time. But this Loewe x Totoro collection has really been quite a hit in this forum. I can't wait to see more unboxings!!!


----------



## missmythology

I think so, too... the identically lovely Loewe De Morgan collection took about a month to sell out... 



doni said:


> I feel that Loewe does lots of collaborations, it is really a JW Anderson thing he likes, but they never sell like this one. I guess they are more cult or edgy in terms of the themes... and more laid back in terms of the launch. A lot of the Ken Price collection is still available. You can still get the Divine items they released online only in March... So they knew this was going to be bigger but I don’t think they realized just how bigger so they were not ready for it. They thought this online pre-release thing was a good way to create some hype, and it was, but it probably got out of control.
> 
> I don’t have a physical Loewe store in my town or even countries around with lockdown, so I am happy they did this online and I could get my shirt, instead of the typical LV situation with pre-orders by clients in the stores and the like. I think they wanted to be different to that and reach lovers of the brand all over, specially in these times of confinement. That is a nice thing, but probably some of the stores were pissed off at the choice... It ended up a bit messy the whole thing.


----------



## missmythology

MrChris said:


> I managed to put in an order during the presales (after multiple cart out errors) but it still says the order is processing. Is it normal to take a while to process for Loewe online sales?


mine is still processing too, I think they need longer to ship this time with all those orders...


----------



## Rouge pomme

Surprisingly, the basket bags (both small and medium) and some clothing are still available online!


----------



## daisy.b55

Do you think the midnight navy is a good color? I haven’t seen much in it.


----------



## yahoo33

Rouge pomme said:


> Surprisingly, the basket bags (both small and medium) and some clothing are still available online!



I think because the basket bags look like their regular ones. There's nothing special about them besides the black patch and eyes. Granted I still bought the medium one to try, but I have a feeling, I will be returning it. I really want the leather jacket, but unfortunately, I don't have $5,100 laying around.


----------



## necklace_of_raindrops

despair said:


> So Loewe customer service got back to me with no explanation and a form reply saying that they are sorry for the inconvenience caused, and that the collection drops in stores today (conveniently sidestepping the issue entirely of the cancelled orders and whar caused them).
> 
> More importantly, he also mentioned that there will be no second drop online. So basically you can give up hope of anything coming back in stock on the Loewe online store and essentially the bulk of the stock online was gone within the pre-sale day.
> 
> I think this has killed my interest entirely in going after any Loewe collab moving forward.


I agree. Would've been keen to make my first Loewe purchase from this collection. But I am not a "VIP", nor did I get selected in the draw so of course on the official launch day there was nothing good left!  This ridiculous situation of everything basically selling out before the launch day has put me off the brand - and when these negative experiences happen with brands I don't tend to go back to them.


----------



## despair

The funny thing is that I was invited to participate in some in-store Totoro origami activity NEXT Saturday - it is hilarious to me as they will be doing the event with no ability to up sell any Loewe Totoro product since they are all sold out. I'm guessing they really may have hugely underestimated the demand generated by this collab vs their usual.


----------



## necklace_of_raindrops

despair said:


> The funny thing is that I was invited to participate in some in-store Totoro origami activity NEXT Saturday - it is hilarious to me as they will be doing the event with no ability to up sell any Loewe Totoro product since they are all sold out. I'm guessing they really may have hugely underestimated the demand generated by this collab vs their usual.


Yeah that's a bit silly. Maybe they are hoping to get people in-store to buy something else? But who wants to hang out unnecessarily in a physical store during a pandemic?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

necklace_of_raindrops said:


> Yeah that's a bit silly. Maybe they are hoping to get people in-store to buy something else? But who wants to hang out unnecessarily in a physical store during a pandemic?



I assume it depends on the location. If I was in Taiwan I would have no second thoughts staying in retail stores, restaurants etc. as the infection numbers are so low it is very unlikely to get Covid.

Here in Germany retail won't even be opening in the next few weeks and honestly I would not be surprised if it takes months until shops open again...


----------



## despair

necklace_of_raindrops said:


> Yeah that's a bit silly. Maybe they are hoping to get people in-store to buy something else? But who wants to hang out unnecessarily in a physical store during a pandemic?


I think its ok here in Singapore since there's a mask mandate and generally the pandemic is being handled capably on a national level. But yeah it's gonna be a weird event when the reason you're holding the event is already gone from sight (apart from the store decorations)


----------



## Darlin'

I managed to get my hands on the coin cardholder in apple green and it's _beautiful_, but unfortunately not perfect. What I'm wondering is if you guys find this wrinkle/crease in the leather acceptable on quite an expensive SLG? Or is this usual for Loewe leather goods? (It's my first piece.)




While I understand leather can have imperfections, it's a deep deeeeep wrinkle. It's actually better in photos than irl. Even if you lightly press on that corner the back of it will crease heavily, whereas the front is absolutely fine. I am a fairly fussy person (as you can tell ), and tbh in any other circumstance I would probably exchange this. But since that's seemly not an option due the the severely limited stock... should I just suck it up, keep it, and try to love it?




Actually a better question would be, has anyone had experiences with wrinkle/creases in Loewe leather and what would be the best way to smooth it out? I don't have many leather SLGs so please let me know if there's a way to make it less obvious! It's kinda taking the magic out of it... almost as much as the flubbed online launch  TIA!


----------



## albynism

Darlin' said:


> View attachment 4951772
> 
> 
> I managed to get my hands on the coin cardholder in apple green and it's _beautiful_, but unfortunately not perfect. What I'm wondering is if you guys find this wrinkle/crease in the leather acceptable on quite an expensive SLG? Or is this usual for Loewe leather goods? (It's my first piece.)
> 
> View attachment 4951771
> 
> 
> While I understand leather can have imperfections, it's a deep deeeeep wrinkle. It's actually better in photos than irl. Even if you lightly press on that corner the back of it will crease heavily, whereas the front is absolutely fine. I am a fairly fussy person (as you can tell ), and tbh in any other circumstance I would probably exchange this. But since that's seemly not an option due the the severely limited stock... should I just suck it up, keep it, and try to love it?
> 
> View attachment 4951770
> 
> 
> Actually a better question would be, has anyone had experiences with wrinkle/creases in Loewe leather and what would be the best way to smooth it out? I don't have many leather SLGs so please let me know if there's a way to make it less obvious! It's kinda taking the magic out of it... almost as much as the flubbed online launch  TIA!



I love the green but I personally would try to exchange it. No harm in asking. Loewe quality is not perfect. I have puzzle bag with many imperfections but they are quite minor and I'm also not a fussy person, but I expect at least the leather to be smooth and not have major wrinkles. To me, personally, that looks like a deal breaker, it is still visible even with the cards inside. It's an expensive wallet so I wouldn't settle for major flaws even if it's Totoro...


----------



## mi.kay

Darlin' said:


> View attachment 4951772
> 
> 
> I managed to get my hands on the coin cardholder in apple green and it's _beautiful_, but unfortunately not perfect. What I'm wondering is if you guys find this wrinkle/crease in the leather acceptable on quite an expensive SLG? Or is this usual for Loewe leather goods? (It's my first piece.)
> 
> View attachment 4951771
> 
> 
> While I understand leather can have imperfections, it's a deep deeeeep wrinkle. It's actually better in photos than irl. Even if you lightly press on that corner the back of it will crease heavily, whereas the front is absolutely fine. I am a fairly fussy person (as you can tell ), and tbh in any other circumstance I would probably exchange this. But since that's seemly not an option due the the severely limited stock... should I just suck it up, keep it, and try to love it?
> 
> View attachment 4951770
> 
> 
> Actually a better question would be, has anyone had experiences with wrinkle/creases in Loewe leather and what would be the best way to smooth it out? I don't have many leather SLGs so please let me know if there's a way to make it less obvious! It's kinda taking the magic out of it... almost as much as the flubbed online launch  TIA!



Congratulations on getting your hands on such a cute little piece. I got my puzzle bag in the smooth tan leather, and it had 3 pretty obvious creases, but not as deep as yours... But it just smoothened over a few days and now it's not visible at all. 
I hope yours will smoothen over time too


----------



## doni

Darlin' said:


> While I understand leather can have imperfections, it's a deep deeeeep wrinkle. It's actually better in photos than irl. Even if you lightly press on that corner the back of it will crease heavily, whereas the front is absolutely fine. I am a fairly fussy person (as you can tell ), and tbh in any other circumstance I would probably exchange this. But since that's seemly not an option due the the severely limited stock... should I just suck it up, keep it, and try to love it?
> 
> Actually a better question would be, has anyone had experiences with wrinkle/creases in Loewe leather and what would be the best way to smooth it out? I don't have many leather SLGs so please let me know if there's a way to make it less obvious! It's kinda taking the magic out of it... almost as much as the flubbed online launch  TIA!



This looks more like a storage issue to me rather than a leather imperfection, like it has been folded at some point. You can ask about exchanging but it is going to be difficult...This kind of leather can be soft but it is resilient. You could try to put something over it (not hard or heavy) or see if it smoothens over time with the cards inside.  

I got this message today:

_We wanted to say thank you for your recent purchase and congratulations on being one of the lucky few to get hold of a piece from the LOEWE x My Neighbor Totoro collection!

We are working hard to fulfill your order as quickly as possible, however please note that there may be delays due to exceptionally high demand and local Covid restrictions affecting deliveries._

I think they really have been overwhelmed by the response...


----------



## soysheep

You guys probably will hate me but I did manage to grab... a few things. Will have to do my unboxing vid later!

They actually did not expect this to be this big, plus production and the logistics have been a nightmare due to COVID19 and lockdowns everywhere. The team in Melb and Sydney HQ has been really supportive and clear to me. They have a lot of difficulties filling VIP orders as well.


----------



## Darlin'

albynism said:


> I love the green but I personally would try to exchange it. No harm in asking. Loewe quality is not perfect. I have puzzle bag with many imperfections but they are quite minor and I'm also not a fussy person, but I expect at least the leather to be smooth and not have major wrinkles. To me, personally, that looks like a deal breaker, it is still visible even with the cards inside. It's an expensive wallet so I wouldn't settle for major flaws even if it's Totoro...



Thanks for all your responses! My friends have been trying to reassure me that it's not that visible since they know I love Studio Ghibli so much, so I'm kind of glad to hear I'm not overreacting. I might try and ask the store to keep any eye out for any returns I might be able to exchange for...



mi.kay said:


> Congratulations on getting your hands on such a cute little piece. I got my puzzle bag in the smooth tan leather, and it had 3 pretty obvious creases, but not as deep as yours... But it just smoothened over a few days and now it's not visible at all.
> I hope yours will smoothen over time too



Oh wow, that's amazing! I've been smoothing over it with my fingers and put some cards inside to help it flatten out, hopefully there'll be a difference in a few days... I'd hate to break my own heart and return her  It'll be interesting to see if it does smoothen tho!



doni said:


> This looks more like a storage issue to me rather than a leather imperfection, like it has been folded at some point. You can ask about exchanging but it is going to be difficult...This kind of leather can be soft but it is resilient. You could try to put something over it (not hard or heavy) or see if it smoothens over time with the cards inside.
> 
> I got this message today:
> 
> _We wanted to say thank you for your recent purchase and congratulations on being one of the lucky few to get hold of a piece from the LOEWE x My Neighbor Totoro collection!
> 
> We are working hard to fulfill your order as quickly as possible, however please note that there may be delays due to exceptionally high demand and local Covid restrictions affecting deliveries._
> 
> I think they really have been overwhelmed by the response...



Yeah my friend also suggested that it might have been stored incorrectly during transit, I've got some cards in it to see if it helps. I think it's highly unlikely I'd get the chance to exchange too... not sure if I'm brave enough to ask haha I'm sure they're under a lot of pressure atm...  Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## despair

The two pieces of the same coin cardholder that I saw other customers buy (sniffle) looked to be perfect on both sides, so yours does look a bit unfortunate in comparison. However, like many LE releases, returning it generally means you won't get a chance for a replacement piece unless the stars really align for you. I would still bring it to a boutique for them to take a look and see if there's anything they can do if an exchange is not an option. Good luck!


----------



## despair

soysheep said:


> You guys probably will hate me but I did manage to grab... a few things. Will have to do my unboxing vid later!
> 
> They actually did not expect this to be this big, plus production and the logistics have been a nightmare due to COVID19 and lockdowns everywhere. The team in Melb and Sydney HQ has been really supportive and clear to me. They have a lot of difficulties filling VIP orders as well.


Congrats and really looking forward to the unboxing  

I only found out today that even people who won the pre-sale access at the flagship here didn't get to buy much. The event was held in the evening for the lucky draw winners, but earlier in the afternoon the VIC private event already saw almost all the leather pieces being sold to them. Not that I am begrudging the VICs but I find it a bit tough to acknowledge that a collab with one of the most beloved animation houses in the world would have taken Loewe by surprise. The pandemic probably didn't help in this aspect especially production volume but it's really quite something coming from a house under LVMH.


----------



## Darlin'

despair said:


> The two pieces of the same coin cardholder that I saw other customers buy (sniffle) looked to be perfect on both sides, so yours does look a bit unfortunate in comparison. However, like many LE releases, returning it generally means you won't get a chance for a replacement piece unless the stars really align for you. I would still bring it to a boutique for them to take a look and see if there's anything they can do if an exchange is not an option. Good luck!



 It really is a bit unfortunate LOL. I tried googling ways to smooth the leather out and there’s some extreme suggestions like using an iron (on the lowest setting) or other forms of heat...!! Not sure I’m that desperate yet. Thanks anyway for the encouragement, I’ll take it in tmr to see what they say


----------



## lumkeikei

There’s some puzzles and SLG in stock in UK and I see them on Facebook. It’s actually much cheaper there than HK.


----------



## fettfleck

lumkeikei said:


> There’s some puzzles and SLG in stock in UK and I see them on Facebook. It’s actually much cheaper there than HK.



Oh, do you know where and if they are orderable? 
I asked and got a response from Loewe that one cannot order from shops from other countries and have them shipped...


----------



## hb925

My order from Selfridges just got cancelled. I’m quite bummed.


----------



## starlitgrove

cj0617 said:


> My order from Selfridges just got cancelled. I’m quite bummed.


Oh no! Did they give a reason?


----------



## lumkeikei

fettfleck said:


> Oh, do you know where and if they are orderable?
> I asked and got a response from Loewe that one cannot order from shops from other countries and have them shipped...


They’re from buyers with shops in Facebook.


----------



## h2omarine

There are still some Totoro slg items available in Tokyo!  As a hail mary/last ditch attempt I asked a friend who is in Tokyo currently and they were able to go to the store today and pick up the blue cardholder and heel bag!! They said there were still items left because the store wasn't a standalone Loewe store, so it probably gets less foottraffic. Feeling so lucky!! I really wasn't expecting to be able to get anything from this collab, especially since this is my first Loewe purchase and I didn't have a SA contact. The packaging is adorable, too! Now I just have to try to be patient and wait for my friend to bring it back.


----------



## Logic

Darlin' said:


> View attachment 4951772
> 
> 
> I managed to get my hands on the coin cardholder in apple green and it's _beautiful_, but unfortunately not perfect. What I'm wondering is if you guys find this wrinkle/crease in the leather acceptable on quite an expensive SLG? Or is this usual for Loewe leather goods? (It's my first piece.)
> 
> View attachment 4951771
> 
> 
> While I understand leather can have imperfections, it's a deep deeeeep wrinkle. It's actually better in photos than irl. Even if you lightly press on that corner the back of it will crease heavily, whereas the front is absolutely fine. I am a fairly fussy person (as you can tell ), and tbh in any other circumstance I would probably exchange this. But since that's seemly not an option due the the severely limited stock... should I just suck it up, keep it, and try to love it?
> 
> View attachment 4951770
> 
> 
> Actually a better question would be, has anyone had experiences with wrinkle/creases in Loewe leather and what would be the best way to smooth it out? I don't have many leather SLGs so please let me know if there's a way to make it less obvious! It's kinda taking the magic out of it... almost as much as the flubbed online launch  TIA!



I had some imperfections (creases and abit dirty on the side) on my heel bag but was happy to overlook that cos it was the only one but my mum kept asking for new one so I had to explain to her that it just came in and sold out.


----------



## IntheOcean

Darlin' said:


> View attachment 4951772
> 
> 
> I managed to get my hands on the coin cardholder in apple green and it's _beautiful_, but unfortunately not perfect. What I'm wondering is if you guys find this wrinkle/crease in the leather acceptable on quite an expensive SLG? Or is this usual for Loewe leather goods? (It's my first piece.)
> 
> View attachment 4951771
> 
> 
> While I understand leather can have imperfections, it's a deep deeeeep wrinkle. It's actually better in photos than irl. Even if you lightly press on that corner the back of it will crease heavily, whereas the front is absolutely fine. I am a fairly fussy person (as you can tell ), and tbh in any other circumstance I would probably exchange this. But since that's seemly not an option due the the severely limited stock... should I just suck it up, keep it, and try to love it?
> 
> View attachment 4951770
> 
> 
> Actually a better question would be, has anyone had experiences with wrinkle/creases in Loewe leather and what would be the best way to smooth it out? I don't have many leather SLGs so please let me know if there's a way to make it less obvious! It's kinda taking the magic out of it... almost as much as the flubbed online launch  TIA!


It's a really pretty cardholder, but honestly, I would exchange it. The leather looks a bit tired already, but worst of all, I'm not sure if it's my eyes playing tricks on me, but in picture 3, it looks like the card slots are crooked. They go downward. No?


----------



## keikalso

h2omarine said:


> There are still some Totoro slg items available in Tokyo!  As a hail mary/last ditch attempt I asked a friend who is in Tokyo currently and they were able to go to the store today and pick up the blue cardholder and heel bag!! They said there were still items left because the store wasn't a standalone Loewe store, so it probably gets less foottraffic. Feeling so lucky!! I really wasn't expecting to be able to get anything from this collab, especially since this is my first Loewe purchase and I didn't have a SA contact. The packaging is adorable, too! Now I just have to try to be patient and wait for my friend to bring it back.
> 
> View attachment 4952925
> View attachment 4952926
> View attachment 4952927
> View attachment 4952928


Wow that blue cardholder is absolutely stunning! That was the only item I wanted from this collection and every single boutique that I called was sold out on the 8th! Interesting that Tokyo had stock! I hope you get your goodies soon!


----------



## hb925

starlitgrove said:


> Oh no! Did they give a reason?


Unfortunately they ran out of stock. Bummer but I guess it wasn’t meant to be.

Congrats to everyone who managed to get something!!


----------



## yz215

Was lucky enough to get a Totoro mini puzzle in store last Friday! This is my first Loewe bag and I couldn’t be happier. Hope those still searching manage to somehow track one down!!


----------



## h2omarine

keikalso said:


> Wow that blue cardholder is absolutely stunning! That was the only item I wanted from this collection and every single boutique that I called was sold out on the 8th! Interesting that Tokyo had stock! I hope you get your goodies soon!



Thank you!! My friend said she already saw some listings for the blue cardholder in brand new condition and original packaging at a smallish markup (~$60) on some Japanese online marketplaces, so I bet some of these items will slowly start to pop up on the US resale market as well.


----------



## WendiBoo

doni said:


> This looks more like a storage issue to me rather than a leather imperfection, like it has been folded at some point. You can ask about exchanging but it is going to be difficult...This kind of leather can be soft but it is resilient. You could try to put something over it (not hard or heavy) or see if it smoothens over time with the cards inside.
> 
> I got this message today:
> 
> _We wanted to say thank you for your recent purchase and congratulations on being one of the lucky few to get hold of a piece from the LOEWE x My Neighbor Totoro collection!
> 
> We are working hard to fulfill your order as quickly as possible, however please note that there may be delays due to exceptionally high demand and local Covid restrictions affecting deliveries._
> 
> I think they really have been overwhelmed by the response...


 I managed to grab the basket bag on pre access the day before launch but haven’t received the email stating they are processing my order...  hoping they won’t cancel it.


----------



## Darlin'

IntheOcean said:


> It's a really pretty cardholder, but honestly, I would exchange it. The leather looks a bit tired already, but worst of all, I'm not sure if it's my eyes playing tricks on me, but in picture 3, it looks like the card slots are crooked. They go downward. No?



Yeah it does look a little crooked but I think it's a bit of an optical illusion, I don't have a ruler but using some cards it seems to be straight LOL, least of my concerns with this cardholder I guess!

But brief update I did go to the store and they basically told me that it would be impossible to exchange since they don't consider it a fault, if by some miracle another piece did come in I wouldn't be allowed to exchange for the same piece? Idk if that's the usual policy or if they're just saying it (nicely) to get me to shut up about it, but yeah all hopes dashed to get a better one sadly 

The SA did mention that the crease will appear on all of the coin cardholders over time, and showed me some on display.





That's having to actually press on the leather to see the crease tho... but yes it is already appearing on the caramel cardholder even without any pressure. However I don't think it's meant to appear so deep without major use... anyone with the coin cardholder let me know if that's the case!

Mine hasn't really improved the last couple of days with cards inserted but I'll definitely give it some more time... the leather itself is a lot softer than the ones on display so I'm pretty sure the crease is here to stay. Oh well! Not much I can do about it I suppose  the only two choices are to keep it, or to exchange it for something else/store credit.


----------



## IntheOcean

I guess if you really, really like this cardholder, then keep it  I mean, it's going to show signs of wear with time anyway, doesn't matter if you received it in pristine condition or not. It probably won't even be noticeable with cards inside.


----------



## IntheOcean

yz215 said:


> Was lucky enough to get a Totoro mini puzzle in store last Friday! This is my first Loewe bag and I couldn’t be happier. Hope those still searching manage to somehow track one down!!
> 
> View attachment 4953685
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953730


I'm not even a fan of Totoro, but this is soooo unbelievably cute! And I love the color of this Puzzle, too.


----------



## lumkeikei

May I ask, is the totoro printed onto the leather or they actual pieces of leather pieces together?


----------



## doni

lumkeikei said:


> May I ask, is the totoro printed onto the leather or they actual pieces of leather pieces together?


It is marquetry, i.e., inlaid pieces of leather. That’s why I think the price is quite reasonable (within the luxury world concept of reasonable).


----------



## soysheep

My first youtube vid on the collection! I was so nervous making it and even said I'm 47 (in fact, more like 74 hahahah)!


----------



## starlitgrove

yz215 said:


> Was lucky enough to get a Totoro mini puzzle in store last Friday! This is my first Loewe bag and I couldn’t be happier. Hope those still searching manage to somehow track one down!!
> 
> View attachment 4953685
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953730



So cute! I was able to buy this online on the pre-launch. Hopefully they won’t cancel my order - my card’s already been charged so here’s hoping! Your photos are getting me really excited to receive mine!


----------



## Ailes

soysheep said:


> My first youtube vid on the collection! I was so nervous making it and even said I'm 47 (in fact, more like 74 hahahah)!




Thank you very much for the video! It was very helpful seeing the closeups of all the lovely details and the mod shots  I was lucky to order online prelaunch and also got the mini puzzle and mini hammock. I was having second thoughts about the hammock but now I can’t wait to get it seeing how cute it is in your video!


----------



## Addicted to bags

soysheep said:


> My first youtube vid on the collection! I was so nervous making it and even said I'm 47 (in fact, more like 74 hahahah)!



Oh I love the dust bunny mini Puzzle!!


----------



## yahoo33

Did anyone else get the new severely delayed email? I thought Loewe has a warehouse in America.


----------



## ebyaya

yahoo33 said:


> Did anyone else get the new severely delayed email? I thought Loewe has a warehouse in America.



I did. About snow in Madrid. 

I thought it would be from within the US as well but I did get charged foreign transaction fee...


----------



## yahoo33

ebyaya said:


> I did. About snow in Madrid.
> 
> I thought it would be from within the US as well but I did get charged foreign transaction fee...




Now I know why I didn't get charged sales tax for the items.


----------



## fettfleck

soysheep said:


> My first youtube vid on the collection! I was so nervous making it and even said I'm 47 (in fact, more like 74 hahahah)!




I am seriously a little jealous. But, I love love love your video and your close ups! Congratulations to your pretty choices! The bags look all great on you!  Which is your favourite?
And did you see the Amazona? I was hunting it, but no chance. Also have only seen one Insta pic of it...


----------



## soysheep

fettfleck said:


> I am seriously a little jealous. But, I love love love your video and your close ups! Congratulations to your pretty choices! The bags look all great on you!  Which is your favourite?
> And did you see the Amazona? I was hunting it, but no chance. Also have only seen one Insta pic of it...




Ohh, thank you for your kind words! xD! I def love the Dust Bunnies the most, but Totoro in blue is so irresistible!

I've seen the Amazona 28 - it is def stunning, but extremely hard to get. There are only 6 in APAC comparing to 50-70-ish puzzle bags.


----------



## soysheep

Ailes said:


> Thank you very much for the video! It was very helpful seeing the closeups of all the lovely details and the mod shots  I was lucky to order online prelaunch and also got the mini puzzle and mini hammock. I was having second thoughts about the hammock but now I can’t wait to get it seeing how cute it is in your video!



You won't be disappointed ! They are even cuter in person. P.s. We have the same choices in bag xD!


----------



## fettfleck

soysheep said:


> Ohh, thank you for your kind words! xD! I def love the Dust Bunnies the most, but Totoro in blue is so irresistible!
> 
> I've seen the Amazona 28 - it is def stunning, but extremely hard to get. There are only 6 in APAC comparing to 50-70-ish puzzle bags.
> 
> View attachment 4954470



Thank you for the pic! But, oh wow, that is a difference in number... Did they tell you why? 
I love the puzzle bag, too, but the Amazona would have been more practical to lug around.


----------



## lumkeikei

yahoo33 said:


> Did anyone else get the new severely delayed email? I thought Loewe has a warehouse in America.


I got the email too and I am located in Asia.


----------



## soysheep

fettfleck said:


> Thank you for the pic! But, oh wow, that is a difference in number... Did they tell you why?
> I love the puzzle bag, too, but the Amazona would have been more practical to lug around.



I have no idea actually. Though, they did say that the production was devastated by the pandemic so everything will be in lower quantity this year (meaning less sale...). The Amazona is def more practical, it's like the Speedy 30 in a structured shape.


----------



## ahswong

Pretty good deal if anyone is interested in adding a new puzzle to their handbag collection.
Use code: MULT21 for an additional 10% off.


----------



## Ally1707

I just got my shipping notifications for my Totoro Gate Pocket!


----------



## starlitgrove

Ally1707 said:


> I just got my shipping notifications for my Totoro Gate Pocket!


Same (but for a different item)! I’m so excited!


----------



## doni

Me too, I just got a notification that my order is shipped. I am in Europe.


----------



## missmythology

Got the shipping notification too


----------



## yahoo33

I got my shipping email also! So excited. I hope we get some cute free goodies in the bag like they did in the store!


----------



## dyyong

Quick question ladies;

for those in U.S. did you have to pay custom fees? TIA!!


----------



## yahoo33

dyyong said:


> Quick question ladies;
> 
> for those in U.S. did you have to pay custom fees? TIA!!



I believe taxes and duty are included when you check out. That's what it says on my e-receipt.


----------



## dyyong

yahoo33 said:


> I believe taxes and duty are included when you check out. That's what it says on my e-receipt.


Awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## reyrey

I got lucky and received the presales email - so managed to order this yellow mini puzzle and it arrived today. I noticed in photos from Instagram that these bags tend to have a slightly wrinkled front panel. I wonder if it may be due to the mini totoro that’s on there though? It’s clear he is made up of individual pieces of leather as the textures of the colors are all different. I’ve tried to do a close up photo to show what I mean.
At any rate - I love the bag. It’s my first mini puzzle and I’m also very relieved it fits my massive iPhone 12 Pro Max


----------



## yz215

reyrey said:


> View attachment 4955856
> View attachment 4955857
> 
> I got lucky and received the presales email - so managed to order this yellow mini puzzle and it arrived today. I noticed in photos from Instagram that these bags tend to have a slightly wrinkled front panel. I wonder if it may be due to the mini totoro that’s on there though? It’s clear he is made up of individual pieces of leather as the textures of the colors are all different. I’ve tried to do a close up photo to show what I mean.
> At any rate - I love the bag. It’s my first mini puzzle and I’m also very relieved it fits my massive iPhone 12 Pro Max


Congrats!! I have the same bag with similar wrinkles on the left side near blue Totoro. I also think it’s due to the Totoro’s leather cutout. It doesn’t really bother me though, as when worn you can’t really notice it


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Is anybody still waiting for their order? I made an order during the presale and thought it would get fulfilled by my local store but turns out not to be the case. Is it normal for delivery to take such a long time? This is my first order on the Loewe site.


----------



## MrChris

4dayslikethese said:


> Is anybody still waiting for their order? I made an order during the presale and thought it would get fulfilled by my local store but turns out not to be the case. Is it normal for delivery to take such a long time? This is my first order on the Loewe site.


I'm also waiting for my order - status still says 'Being Processed'. It's my first online order from Loewe too, so I'm assuming the snowstorm in Madrid has really badly impacted operations, given the airport was shut down earlier in the week etc.


----------



## DAMER

StefaniJoy said:


> Hi! I'm interested in purchasing the Loewe Gate bag (small size). I was wondering if anyone who owns this bag could give me feedback on the soft calf vs. grained calf leather? I love both leathers and am having trouble deciding. Any feedback on the leather or the bag itself would be greatly appreciated. Thanks very much and hope everyone is doing well


Hi, I am not sure if you are still looking into Loewe Gate bag, but I am happy to share my experience. I have had my blue steel small gate (grained leather) for over a year now and it’s one of my favorite “everyday-not sure what I want” bags. The leather is phenomenal - no issues, no complains. I loved it so much so I that have recently bought another small Gate  bag. I was debating between the original tan color in a soft calf and the light caramel one in a grained calf  leather. I ended up going with a light caramel one in a grained calf leather as I personally find this color more versatile (vs tan) and because I have not had any issues (scuffs or damage) to my grained leather one despite it’s frequent usage . 
Hope this helps


----------



## fsadeli

Greentea said:


> View attachment 4944755
> 
> 
> Totally obsessed. Was missing a carefree black bag that holds more than a Chanel small classic and this will not be my last puzzle! Black in small with smooth leather!


hows the smooth leather holding up?


----------



## eunaddict

Does anyone know how to link my purchase to my Loewe account? I checked out as a guest while purchasing the totoro cardholder to save time, was worried about signing in and the cardholders going OOS in the meantime.


----------



## starlitgrove

4dayslikethese said:


> Is anybody still waiting for their order? I made an order during the presale and thought it would get fulfilled by my local store but turns out not to be the case. Is it normal for delivery to take such a long time? This is my first order on the Loewe site.





MrChris said:


> I'm also waiting for my order - status still says 'Being Processed'. It's my first online order from Loewe too, so I'm assuming the snowstorm in Madrid has really badly impacted operations, given the airport was shut down earlier in the week etc.



Yeah think the weather is really causing issues. My first tracking number has shipment cancelled when they tried to ship via UPS last Tuesday. I received the new tracking today, via DHL. Hopefully this one makes it out, and yours will be shipped soon too!


----------



## Ally1707

My UPS tracking says my package is "in transit" but expected delivery was yesterday and the status has not updated since. UPS tracking is usually so accurate so this is surprising.


----------



## Greentea

fsadeli said:


> hows the smooth leather holding up?


Fine so far and I've been using it daily. I sprayed it with Kiwi protectant spray after a Youtuber who has had this bag for 2 years recommended it


----------



## Greentea

reyrey said:


> View attachment 4955856
> View attachment 4955857
> 
> I got lucky and received the presales email - so managed to order this yellow mini puzzle and it arrived today. I noticed in photos from Instagram that these bags tend to have a slightly wrinkled front panel. I wonder if it may be due to the mini totoro that’s on there though? It’s clear he is made up of individual pieces of leather as the textures of the colors are all different. I’ve tried to do a close up photo to show what I mean.
> At any rate - I love the bag. It’s my first mini puzzle and I’m also very relieved it fits my massive iPhone 12 Pro Max


So so cute. Love the color


----------



## lovecococola

Hi all, wondering if anyone has taken their Loewe bag to a boutique for service and what your experience was like? I would like to get my leather bag conditioned/repaired and I’m not sure if that’s even an option. After having the small puzzle in black smooth leather for over a year, I decided it was time to condition the leather and help buff out some scuffs on the top of the bag (this was from my leather jacket’s sleeve zipper which kept rubbing on it). Unfortunately the leather conditioner that I’ve used successfully on other bags, turned out horrendous on my Loewe puzzle. It’s almost as if the conditioner faded the black leather, and it now looks patchy and dull. Totally my fault


----------



## despair

Does anyone here have a Loewe Anton backpack? Any comments about usage? The reviews are hard to find but I'm kinda digging it after seeing it at the store last week!


----------



## doni

DAMER said:


> Hi, I am not sure if you are still looking into Loewe Gate bag, but I am happy to share my experience. I have had my blue steel small gate (grained leather) for over a year now and it’s one of my favorite “everyday-not sure what I want” bags. The leather is phenomenal - no issues, no complains. I loved it so much so I that have recently bought another small Gate  bag. I was debating between the original tan color in a soft calf and the light caramel one in a grained calf  leather. I ended up going with a light caramel one in a grained calf leather as I personally find this color more versatile (vs tan) and because I have not had any issues (scuffs or damage) to my grained leather one despite it’s frequent usage .
> Hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 4956857


Love your Gates, the caramel color is fenomenal!


----------



## DAMER

doni said:


> Love your Gates, the caramel color is fenomenal!


thank you


----------



## Mintgreen

Hi all,

I am looking for the Totoro hoodie in Light Blue, size Small or Medium. Would anyone happen to know it's in stock somewhere? My London SA was supposed to receive it for me but he never did.


----------



## doni

doni said:


> So I am actually pretty upset with Loewe’s online store customer service.
> 
> I ordered a pair of napa leather pants in the private sale. But instead I got a pair of suede ones in a different size. I contacted the customer service and established it was a warehouse mistake. Okay, these things happen. I had to photograph the pants etc, and it took them weeks (and several prompts on my part) to arrange for a courier pick up. They would not give me any information as whether I would receive the pants I had actually ordered. I had to keep asking, several times, only to be eventually told my pants were no longer in stock. All in all it has taken them over one month to reimburse me. They have been perfectly polite but quite passive and inefficient about the whole thing. Plus I have received no apology or compensation. I think a small discount voucher would be the minimum to expect. I mean, I have got discount vouchers from NAP because a shipment got delayed... It just didn’t feel like a luxury experience at all. Very disappointed.



So, I need to retract this comment. Yes, they messed up. But totally unexpectedly today I received this from Loewe together with an apology to my name! So despite the spelling mistake  (they are Spanish after all ) this is a very nice gesture and I very much appreciated it.




Incidentally I also happened to receive today my Totoro shipment. The shirt is fenomenal, very thick luxurious linen and beautiful embroidery. I can wear it as a dress which is what I had anticipated, and am only concerned whether it is too long for me.
It came in one of those gigantic cardboard tubes they now use for clothes so no bag, but they did include a set of stickers.


----------



## Ally1707

My Gate Pocket arrived and the details are absolutely beautiful! This is a collector’s item for sure and I am glad I got my hands on it! It also came with stickers. They put a lot of care into this capsule collection!


----------



## starlitgrove

My shipment is now on hold due to the weather


----------



## qubed

despair said:


> Does anyone here have a Loewe Anton backpack? Any comments about usage? The reviews are hard to find but I'm kinda digging it after seeing it at the store last week!



I have an Anton from a few years ago and I love it. Access is kinda awkward and it doesn't hold a ton of stuff for a backpack. I can get my 13" macbook in there, though it's kinda at a weird angle. It always gets compliments, more so than most of my other bags. When it folds over, it looks awesome. When it's stuffed with tons of stuff and doesn't fold over, it looks a bit weird and like a yogurt container.

When I got mine there was only one size, so I think mine corresponds to the regular size today.


----------



## despair

qubed said:


> I have an Anton from a few years ago and I love it. Access is kinda awkward and it doesn't hold a ton of stuff for a backpack. I can get my 13" macbook in there, though it's kinda at a weird angle. It always gets compliments, more so than most of my other bags. When it folds over, it looks awesome. When it's stuffed with tons of stuff and doesn't fold over, it looks a bit weird and like a yogurt container.
> 
> When I got mine there was only one size, so I think mine corresponds to the regular size today.


Thank you! It kind of reminds me of the Cote et Ciel backpack but a bit more refined in terms of silhouette. Will keep an eye out for a nice colorway!


----------



## daisy.b55

Has anyone gone to the Woodbury outlet?


----------



## qubed

despair said:


> Thank you! It kind of reminds me of the Cote et Ciel backpack but a bit more refined in terms of silhouette. Will keep an eye out for a nice colorway!



Unsurprisingly I also have the Cote et Ciel Isar backpack which is a more daily, work backpack. It's got two straps, a padded section for a laptop, and a bunch of easily accesible pockets. The Anton just has the one the one-mini pocket & the the main compartment, and is single strapped. It's definitely more fashion-forward, and more for just carrying your daily essentials.


----------



## Aracakes

Hi all!

My first Loewe bag: mini flamenco. The leather is so so so nice. I'm very happy.


----------



## MrChris

My Totoro order arrived today! Loving the card holder coin pouch and the marquetry is just beautiful. The tshirt fits a bit small, but the hoodie is perfect. 

This was my first online order with Loewe and no shopping bag was included. The SLG did not come with any stickers. The ready to wear tshirt and hoodie came with stickers. Super thrilled!


----------



## Lacquerista

Oh my goodness, how did I only find this Loewe thread just now?! I love love love Loewe! I started with the Elephant bag (Electric Blue), then the Hammock (Apricot) after a few months, then a Puzzle (Narcissus Yellow) after another few months. Bought my mom the mermaid slingbacks from the Paula’s Ibiza collab, and a Hammock (tri-color pink) of her own and she says that it’s one of her top favorite bags and makes her really happy.

My next would most likely be a Flamenco.
(Also LOVED the Ken Price collab and had been really tempted to pull the trigger on a piece or two, but I had just bought a Chanel...)


----------



## starlitgrove

My package has arrived today hurray! Really amazed at the level of detail on the Chuu-Totoro!   I can’t wait to take her out during my afternoon walk today!


----------



## yahoo33

They haven't sent my second Totoro order out yet. I'm afraid they're going to cancel it.


----------



## gloomfilter

I’m feeling so much FOMO from not pulling the trigger on purchasing a bag from the Totoro collection! I’m in love with all of your purchases!!


----------



## fettfleck

doni said:


> So, I need to retract this comment. Yes, they messed up. But totally unexpectedly today I received this from Loewe together with an apology to my name! So despite the spelling mistake  (they are Spanish after all ) this is a very nice gesture and I very much appreciated it.
> 
> View attachment 4958286
> 
> 
> Incidentally I also happened to receive today my Totoro shipment. The shirt is fenomenal, very thick luxurious linen and beautiful embroidery. I can wear it as a dress which is what I had anticipated, and am only concerned whether it is too long for me.
> It came in one of those gigantic cardboard tubes they now use for clothes so no bag, but they did include a set of stickers.
> 
> View attachment 4958299
> View attachment 4958300


Wow, the embroidery is incredible! What a great piece of art! Enjoy your piece!


----------



## fsadeli

Hi does anyone has this loewe hammock crochet? I just ordered it but don't seem to see much info online, nor seeing anyone carries it.


----------



## SWlife

soysheep said:


> My first youtube vid on the collection! I was so nervous making it and even said I'm 47 (in fact, more like 74 hahahah)!



I like your video!


----------



## eunaddict

gloomfilter said:


> I’m feeling so much FOMO from not pulling the trigger on purchasing a bag from the Totoro collection! I’m in love with all of your purchases!!



Definite FOMO about the puzzle bags, had the opportunity and hesitated and they all sold.


----------



## doni

fsadeli said:


> Hi does anyone has this loewe hammock crochet? I just ordered it but don't seem to see much info online, nor seeing anyone carries it.


I haven’t but I saw it on the sale and it is indeed a good price and very pretty for Summer. I found this pic






Aracakes said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first Loewe bag: mini flamenco. The leather is so so so nice. I'm very happy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959165
> 
> View attachment 4959166



Very nice, this is such a good bag and so versatile.


----------



## fsadeli

Does anyone knows when does Loewe usually has sales? I'm dying to get any puzzle or gate on sale, but I missed it this time round, wondering when should I keep an eye on the next sale.


----------



## fettfleck

fsadeli said:


> Does anyone knows when does Loewe usually has sales? I'm dying to get any puzzle or gate on sale, but I missed it this time round, wondering when should I keep an eye on the next sale.



They have sale for instance at mytheresa. I think when you browse the web, you will find some sales for Loewe pieces. Good luck hunting!


----------



## Greentea

Anyone have the smallest size basket? If so can it fit over the shoulder with the straps set to the longest setting? 
Trying to decide between this or the raffia crossbody.


----------



## fsadeli

fettfleck said:


> They have sale for instance at mytheresa. I think when you browse the web, you will find some sales for Loewe pieces. Good luck hunting!


I checked but no puzzle, there's crochet gate but I just got a crochet hammock, so that's why I'm wondering when the next sales going to be and hopefully I'm able to snatch one next time


----------



## Good Friday

I'm jealous at you guys who have the totoro collection. They are adorable


----------



## gloomfilter

eunaddict said:


> Definite FOMO about the puzzle bags, had the opportunity and hesitated and they all sold.



This is so me, too! I literally had the Loewe puzzle in my cart and hesitated and it sold out  Ah well.


----------



## doni

fsadeli said:


> I checked but no puzzle, there's crochet gate but I just got a crochet hammock, so that's why I'm wondering when the next sales going to be and hopefully I'm able to snatch one next time


For this season the private sale started 1 December, but I have the impression this is earlier than other years. With Covid everything is different...

If you are in Europe you can try Fashionette, they always have some discounts on Loewe‘s items.


----------



## waverlinda

fsadeli said:


> Does anyone knows when does Loewe usually has sales? I'm dying to get any puzzle or gate on sale, but I missed it this time round, wondering when should I keep an eye on the next sale.


Try calling the Loewe outlet stores in the US.  In my desperation, that's what I did. I got a medium Puzzle in Scarlet Red at the Desert Hills Outlet.  I paid $1,740. A medium normally is $2,900.  Price range for small is $1,500 to 1,700 depending on the style/color.

The two outlets are Desert Hills and Woodbury. I can send you the lady who helped me at Desert Hills.

Happy hunting!


----------



## mcdordor

My order is at the “clearance event” on the DHL tracking site, then I got an automated phone call from DHL telling me to clear it online. This is my first time being asked to do this, plus first time ordering from Loewe site. The price I paid already included tax and duty fee according to the receipt, now I am worried having to pay duty on top of duty. Has anybody been through this when ordering online?


----------



## dessertdays

mcdordor said:


> My order is at the “clearance event” on the DHL tracking site, then I got an automated phone call from DHL telling me to clear it online. This is my first time being asked to do this, plus first time ordering from Loewe site. The price I paid already included tax and duty fee according to the receipt, now I am worried having to pay duty on top of duty. Has anybody been through this when ordering online?



I'm in the US, but my bag shipped from HK - also got this sometime last week and I had to fill out a form giving them my SSN. I don't think they'll charge duties, because I had a DHL order before from a reseller that didn't include duties, and for that, DHL sends you an email telling you to review the duty calculation/documents and pay for it online.

That said, my customs status after submitting this info was updated on Wednesday, but it's back to a second clearance event (it was supposed to arrive on Thursday), which is quite annoying.


----------



## mcdordor

dessertdays said:


> I'm in the US, but my bag shipped from HK - also got this sometime last week and I had to fill out a form giving them my SSN. I don't think they'll charge duties, because I had a DHL order before from a reseller that didn't include duties, and for that, DHL sends you an email telling you to review the duty calculation/documents and pay for it online.
> 
> That said, my customs status after submitting this info was updated on Wednesday, but it's back to a second clearance event (it was supposed to arrive on Thursday), which is quite annoying.



Thanks! That's good to know. I just found it weird they are asking me to provide additional info which I think should already be stated on the package.


----------



## fsadeli

waverlinda said:


> Try calling the Loewe outlet stores in the US.  In my desperation, that's what I did. I got a medium Puzzle in Scarlet Red at the Desert Hills Outlet.  I paid $1,740. A medium normally is $2,900.  Price range for small is $1,500 to 1,700 depending on the style/color.
> 
> The two outlets are Desert Hills and Woodbury. I can send you the lady who helped me at Desert Hills.
> 
> Happy hunting!


I'm from Canada though so I guess buying from US will get me extra custom / duties?  Or do they even ship outside of US?


----------



## boadouble

I got my wallet today! It's so nicely made!!! My only concern is how easily it will get scratched in my bag... I never owned any loewe leather goods before


----------



## pursekitten

eunaddict said:


> Definite FOMO about the puzzle bags, had the opportunity and hesitated and they all sold.





gloomfilter said:


> This is so me, too! I literally had the Loewe puzzle in my cart and hesitated and it sold out  Ah well.



Feelin this right now for the light caramel puzzle mini with gold-tone hardware! Two frustrating choices of my own making: A) The wait-and-see-for-a-sale game or B) Risky FOMO if it sells out first.


----------



## cubicu

I received the dust bunnies card holder today! It is so cute!


----------



## lumkeikei

I am still waiting for my order to be shipped out... at least I can drool over all your purchases while I am waiting!


----------



## phishfan

Taking out my new puzzle bag in dark green!


----------



## heartfelt

Got my order today! The marquetry is just beautifully done! Now I’m kicking myself for not getting that hammock when I had the chance. 

Also, no special packaging for my online order other than the sleeve for the cardholder’s box. I also received a packet of stickers with the heel bag and the shirt, but not with the cardholder.

I love everything, but the tshirt is not quite the fit I wanted so I’m thinking about going up a size. I’m bummed the clothing items are no longer available on the website. Seems like selfridges is the only website with the clothing items available?


----------



## doni

phishfan said:


> Taking out my new puzzle bag in dark green!


Love that handle!


----------



## waverlinda

fsadeli said:


> I'm from Canada though so I guess buying from US will get me extra custom / duties?  Or do they even ship outside of US?


Not sure also.  I'm not from the US. I just had it shipped to my US consolidator.  Harder since you're in Canada.  I know you can get US address where your stuff gets delivered and you can just cross the border to pick it up. But then with covid, it's going to be harder.


----------



## fsadeli

waverlinda said:


> Not sure also.  I'm not from the US. I just had it shipped to my US consolidator.  Harder since you're in Canada.  I know you can get US address where your stuff gets delivered and you can just cross the border to pick it up. But then with covid, it's going to be harder.


thank you! I'm not taking the risk since Canada duties and custom is such a pain, but thanks again!


----------



## fsadeli

Anyone has any horseshoe bag here? Seems like not a lot of fan on this particular model?


----------



## fsadeli

heartfelt said:


> Got my order today! The marquetry is just beautifully done! Now I’m kicking myself for not getting that hammock when I had the chance.
> 
> Also, no special packaging for my online order other than the sleeve for the cardholder’s box. I also received a packet of stickers with the heel bag and the shirt, but not with the cardholder.
> 
> I love everything, but the tshirt is not quite the fit I wanted so I’m thinking about going up a size. I’m bummed the clothing items are no longer available on the website. Seems like selfridges is the only website with the clothing items available?
> 
> View attachment 4962379
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962383
> View attachment 4962384
> View attachment 4962385
> View attachment 4962386


I'm drooling❤️


----------



## meepe

I had to get these through a personal shopper, but I’m so glad I was able to get my hands on them. They’re so cute!


----------



## syn94

Purchased during the pre-launch and it arrived yesterday after some delays in shipping due to the snow storm in Madrid. So cute and it fits the essentials!


----------



## doni

A short video showcasing the marquetry work on the Totoro bags.


----------



## jill39

earthygirl said:


> I would definitely check out both in person. You could order both sizes to your home and compare. I only own the small size in the puzzle bag. When the mini size was released I was excited as I love mini bags, but when I saw it IRL I was underwhelmed.  You can fit quite a bit into it even though it’s a mini bag, but aesthetically the puzzle style did not appeal to me in the mini size.  I think when you see both bags in person you will know which size you prefer. There is a big difference among of the puzzle sizes.
> 
> In my opinion the opening is not an issue with the small size.  I carry a compact wallet and all of my other stuff is pretty compact as well. Again, if you have the bag at home you can play around with putting your stuff in and taking it out to see if the opening bothers you.  A lot of people prefer the medium size for this reason, but I found the medium size heavy and bulky...it’s not a heavy bag but it is heavier than the small obviously.


Thank you for this info! I know this post was awhile back but I thought this info might be helpful for someone else who is not sure about the mini.  I’ve been debating for awhile on the mini vs small.  I also just want one puzzle bag. I first ordered the mini and while it was cute, it filled up pretty quickly as I need to carry glasses with me—sometimes two pairs. They fit but it’s tight.  I think if you don’t need to carry glasses then the mini size is ok.  Or if you want a second puzzle just for fun!  Anyway—I returned it and just ordered the small.  I’m hoping this size is better for me!


----------



## mcdordor

Yay my turn to share! After waiting for 2 weeks, my dust bunny puzzle finally arrived today!!! It came in the normal white box that is too big for it, no pretty Totoro box or stickers . I have been holding back getting a small puzzle for a very long time, but this Totoro collaboration just did it for me. The bag is very well made. I didn’t notice from website picture, but now staring at it closely, 3 of the dust bunnies are in different material, I can’t tell if it’s fabric or suede, but they are fuzzy. Ah! The details


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Hello I finally received my order! Super cute details but I didn't get any special packaging or stickers. The bags just came in the loewe dustbags and boxes.


----------



## rict95

4dayslikethese said:


> Hello I finally received my order! Super cute details but I didn't get any special packaging or stickers. The bags just came in the loewe dustbags and boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964487
> View attachment 4964488
> View attachment 4964489
> View attachment 4964490


I got the larger size basket bag as well! Ya!!
I'm disappointed too I didn't get any stickers or paper bag.


----------



## 4dayslikethese

rict95 said:


> I got the larger size basket bag as well! Ya!!
> I'm disappointed too I didn't get any stickers or paper bag.



Yes I was hoping to get all the fun stickers and packaging especially after waiting so long for the order! But I guess they must be all given out for the earlier orders that got shipped!


----------



## aksaiyo

Changing the topic slightly  but the nano puzzle bag just launched in my country!!
I went to check the out the day after my SA received them. They’re SO CUTE! By my own measurements, they are 13cm x 10cm x 5.5cm while the mini is (by official measurements) 18cm x 12.5cm x 8cm.

Here are some pictures I took at the store comparing the tan and red nano with a khaki green mini and a mustard yellow small.

the red came home with me it’s such a beautiful cherry lipstick red, very similar to Hermès rouge vif


----------



## missmythology

My Totoro bags finally arrived too 
these are so cute , I decided to try to do my first YouTube video with them If you still haven´t got enough of the collab enjoy this here  

I also added a quick what fits of the gate pocket, as I couldn't find one..


----------



## dessertdays

I also finally got my small dust bunnies Puzzle bag yesterday! It's a really cute bag, but one of the first things I noticed is that some of the leather pieces in the front (the right most piece without any dust bunnies in my photo) are not as smooth as others. The regular tan ones I've tried in store seem to have a more uniform texture, but this also seems to be the case for other Puzzles I've seen that are also from this collection, so it is what it is, I suppose?

I've yet to wear it outside, but I can already tell I will want a thicker strap - are there any straps you'd consider a good substitute, from Loewe or otherwise? (There are some small tan Puzzles with the old hardware in the preloved market right now, but I don't think I need two small tan Puzzles for the sake of the strap )


----------



## despair

missmythology said:


> My Totoro bags finally arrived too
> these are so cute , I decided to try to do my first YouTube video with them If you still haven´t got enough of the collab enjoy this here
> 
> I also added a quick what fits of the gate pocket, as I couldn't find one..
> 
> View attachment 4964981



They look really excellent!! Do the dust bunnies have different textures like on the heel bag and puzzle? Really doesn't seem to be able to hold much really... I guess it will make a good travel pouch too for things like boarding passes and passports when we can finally travel again!


----------



## mcdordor

dessertdays said:


> I also finally got my small dust bunnies Puzzle bag yesterday! It's a really cute bag, but one of the first things I noticed is that some of the leather pieces in the front (the right most piece without any dust bunnies in my photo) are not as smooth as others. The regular tan ones I've tried in store seem to have a more uniform texture, but this also seems to be the case for other Puzzles I've seen that are also from this collection, so it is what it is, I suppose?
> 
> I've yet to wear it outside, but I can already tell I will want a thicker strap - are there any straps you'd consider a good substitute, from Loewe or otherwise? (There are some small tan Puzzles with the old hardware in the preloved market right now, but I don't think I need two small tan Puzzles for the sake of the strap )
> 
> View attachment 4965237


Now that you mention it, I looked at mine again and noticed all leather pieces in the front are different in terms of “graininess”. For me it’s the top piece that has the most texture. Doesn’t really bother me tho, still a very nice bag


----------



## missmythology

despair said:


> They look really excellent!! Do the dust bunnies have different textures like on the heel bag and puzzle? Really doesn't seem to be able to hold much really... I guess it will make a good travel pouch too for things like boarding passes and passports when we can finally travel again!


Thank you  No they have the same leather on this. It doesn’t hold too much, but it easily holds my large phone plus some small items. Yes perfect for travelling and I very often carry huge bags and totes, so an extra mini bag for the important stuff is great


----------



## despair

Been on a Loewe purchasing spree of late haha - managed to get my hands on a pristine condition pre-owned Anton backpack and also the dragonfly bag charm for about 750 USD. Love how buttery the leather is though it is a heavy backpack due to the leather. Love the tan and bright blue combination too!


----------



## Bereal

Greentea said:


> I am almost certain it will be fine coming directly from Loewe


I have it and it’s the cutest bag.


----------



## Greentea

Bereal said:


> I have it and it’s the cutest bag.


Yay it reminds me of a candy shop


----------



## doni

Loewe presents his Men and Women Fall/Winter 2021 Pre-collections. They are both built around an homage to American artist Joe Brainard including a fabulous book on his work. It is all about prints, jacquards and marquetry, and “collage as a method and mindset”. Some of the stuff is just beautiful. 






						Sites-LOE_USA-Site
					






					www.loewe.com
				









						Sites-LOE_USA-Site
					






					www.loewe.com


----------



## doni

despair said:


> Been on a Loewe purchasing spree of late haha - managed to get my hands on a pristine condition pre-owned Anton backpack and also the dragonfly bag charm for about 750 USD. Love how buttery the leather is though it is a heavy backpack due to the leather. Love the tan and bright blue combination too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966588


This color combination is beautiful! Congratulations on your find.


----------



## pursekitten

doni said:


> Loewe presents his Men and Women Fall/Winter 2021 Pre-collections. They are both built around an homage to American artist Joe Brainard including a fabulous book on his work. It is all about prints, jacquards and marquetry, and “collage as a method and mindset”. Some of the stuff is just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites-LOE_USA-Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.loewe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites-LOE_USA-Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.loewe.com



There are definitely some incredible art pieces in this collection. All those colors! The little off-white bag with the pansy motif is especially sassy.


----------



## boadouble

Finally pulled the trigger after 1.5 years. Loving my small tan puzzle


----------



## rict95

Has any one seen the samll Puzzle Bumbag in real life that can offer some opinion on it? On the website it says metal clasp(buckle) closure, is it full metal or metal & plastic combination?
Small Puzzle Bumbag in smooth calfskin


----------



## despair

rict95 said:


> Has any one seen the samll Puzzle Bumbag in real life that can offer some opinion on it? On the website it says metal clasp(buckle) closure, is it full metal or metal & plastic combination?
> Small Puzzle Bumbag in smooth calfskin


Have seen it in the Loewe boutique locally and also a guy carrying it. If I remember correctly the clasp is full metal but I could be mistaken. My thought is that it does look good but a small puzzle bag could probably do everything this bumbag could and more (if you are wearing it crossbody at least). It probably only has more utility if you really want to use it as a bumbag, but it's a very bulky bumbag.


----------



## lilchoconut

missmythology said:


> My Totoro bags finally arrived too
> these are so cute , I decided to try to do my first YouTube video with them If you still haven´t got enough of the collab enjoy this here
> 
> I also added a quick what fits of the gate pocket, as I couldn't find one..
> 
> View attachment 4964981



So cute! Your video and the music brings me such joy ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## despair

rict95 said:


> Has any one seen the samll Puzzle Bumbag in real life that can offer some opinion on it? On the website it says metal clasp(buckle) closure, is it full metal or metal & plastic combination?
> Small Puzzle Bumbag in smooth calfskin


Went into the boutique just now to look see again and the small bumbag clasp is metal female side and plastic male side. Forgot to mention that it slouches but I find it doesn't slouch as "artistically" as the puzzle bags and just kind of collapses in shape overall. Honestly I would still opt for a small puzzle.


----------



## missmythology

lilchoconut said:


> So cute! Your video and the music brings me such joy ❤❤❤


thank you!  I chose music that reminded me of the movie


----------



## pursekitten

Loewe Gate and Balloon Bag at TJ Maxx. I wonder if they do this often. Local TJ Maxx selections greatly vary tho.


----------



## Ally1707

Any thoughts on the Puzzle Soft? I like it aesthetically but it feels like they are selling a less intricate version of the puzzle at the same price as a regular one


----------



## pursekitten

@Ally1707 The Puzzle Soft in nappa calfskin looks like a joy to touch! But it does look like it will lose shape faster/more easily than the Puzzle in soft-grained calfskin.


----------



## lumkeikei

I am still waiting for my Totoro to come...


----------



## eunaddict

Mine arrived last Tuesday, almost an entire week earlier than they initially said to expect it. I only had time to pick it up on the Saturday though. And I got stickers!!


----------



## waverlinda

pursekitten said:


> Loewe Gate and Balloon Bag at TJ Maxx. I wonder if they do this often. Local TJ Maxx selections greatly vary tho.
> 
> View attachment 4968197
> View attachment 4968212


OMG! I want that Balloon Bag.  I just bought a medium Puzzle.  Still waiting for it to arrive. But I also fell in love with the Balloon.  I want.......


----------



## doni

waverlinda said:


> OMG! I want that Balloon Bag.  I just bought a medium Puzzle.  Still waiting for it to arrive. But I also fell in love with the Balloon.  I want.......


I hear you. Each time I look at the Balloon... Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## waverlinda

doni said:


> I hear you. Each time I look at the Balloon... Such a beautiful bag.



Told myself to give myself time to think it over.  If I still want it by 2H21, I should just get it.  Last year I was in a BV frenzy.  This year, it's Loewe. Lol


----------



## pursekitten

waverlinda said:


> Told myself to give myself time to think it over.  If I still want it by 2H21, I should just get it.  Last year I was in a BV frenzy.  This year, it's Loewe. Lol



This is also my strategy! When H2 gets here and the Puzzle mini is still haunting me, all bets may be off because it will also be my b-day treat-yourself season. All it took was Loewe to start release gold-tone hardware bags more often.


----------



## fsadeli

Anyone here has both mini puzzle and mini hammock? Can anyone tell me which one fits more?


----------



## fsadeli

yz215 said:


> Was lucky enough to get a Totoro mini puzzle in store last Friday! This is my first Loewe bag and I couldn’t be happier. Hope those still searching manage to somehow track one down!!
> 
> View attachment 4953685
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953730


Hi just wondering if puzzle mini would be able to fit iphone11/12 pro max?


----------



## Greentea

pursekitten said:


> @Ally1707 The Puzzle Soft in nappa calfskin looks like a joy to touch! But it does look like it will lose shape faster/more easily than the Puzzle in soft-grained calfskin.


I think so too. I just got the small in smooth calf and it might be the best of both worlds. So soft, but also durable


----------



## Greentea

fsadeli said:


> Anyone here has both mini puzzle and mini hammock? Can anyone tell me which one fits more?


I would love to know too!


----------



## Greentea

fsadeli said:


> Hi just wondering if puzzle mini would be able to fit iphone11/12 pro max?


There are some good YouTube Videos showing this. It fits but you have to angle it in


----------



## fsadeli

Greentea said:


> There are some good YouTube Videos showing this. It fits but you have to angle it in


I can find few videos but none is really showing the pro max being put inside, mine has loopy case on it too  so I'm just wondering, I guess I have to try it instore


----------



## Greentea

pursekitten said:


> There are definitely some incredible art pieces in this collection. All those colors! The little off-white bag with the pansy motif is especially sassy.
> 
> View attachment 4967295
> View attachment 4967296


I love it!


----------



## despair

fsadeli said:


> Anyone here has both mini puzzle and mini hammock? Can anyone tell me which one fits more?


I found this video comparing the various Hammock sizes - she demonstrates what she can potentially fit into the mini Hammock and it really looks like it's a fair bit more than all the mini Puzzle fit videos I've seen.


----------



## cat96

My new square basket bag! My cat approves


----------



## fsadeli

cat96 said:


> My new square basket bag! My cat approves
> 
> View attachment 4970191


I've been eyeing on this bag too!


----------



## lumkeikei

I have been waiting for my totoro for almost 3 weeks now and I still didn't receive any emails regarding delivery. Are they still snowed-in in Madrid?


----------



## jill39

I received the tan small puzzle and love it!  Amazing bag!!!


----------



## Rouge pomme

lumkeikei said:


> I have been waiting for my totoro for almost 3 weeks now and I still didn't receive any emails regarding delivery. Are they still snowed-in in Madrid?



I received my Totoro bag earlier this week. The delivery notifications were sent by DHL rather than Loewe. You should receive your Totoro items soon!


----------



## lumkeikei

Rouge pomme said:


> I received my Totoro bag earlier this week. The delivery notifications were sent by DHL rather than Loewe. You should receive your Totoro items soon!


I chose to pick mine up at the store. I called the store and they said they will send me an email once they receive the bags.


----------



## doni

lumkeikei said:


> I have been waiting for my totoro for almost 3 weeks now and I still didn't receive any emails regarding delivery. Are they still snowed-in in Madrid?


Nope... I got mine two weeks ago. Perhaps you should write to customer service.


----------



## doni

New nano Puzzle:


----------



## lumkeikei

May I ask if anyone located in Hong Kong that order online during presale got their totoro yet?


----------



## jill39

Does anyone have experience with the puzzle bag in the rain?


----------



## keikalso

I placed an order for the small green cardholder during pre-sale and have just been notified that my Loewe order got cancelled. I’m so upset.


----------



## despair

keikalso said:


> I placed an order for the small green cardholder during pre-sale and have just been notified that my Loewe order got cancelled. I’m so upset.


Oh dear! After so long? Did they say why?


----------



## pursekitten

Does the berry Loewe mini puzzle exist with gold-tone hardware? Would love that combo.


----------



## Greentea

fsadeli said:


> I can find few videos but none is really showing the pro max being put inside, mine has loopy case on it too  so I'm just wondering, I guess I have to try it instore


----------



## waverlinda

My first Loewe purchase. Voila! Loewe Puzzle Medium in Scarlet Red.  I was debating between the medium and small.  I ended up getting the medium first since I like the color and figured I can use it for work too.

Extremely happy and satisfied with the purchase.  Love the color and got it at a good price at the Loewe Outlet in Cabazon. I highly suggest contacting them for stock availability. 

Attached the close up picture. Scarlet red is the perfect red.


----------



## Lacquerista

jill39 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the puzzle bag in the rain?



I have! Rain, snow - all my Loewes have been through a lot, but the most abused one would definitely be the Puzzle because it was my every day AND travel bag pre-pandemic. 

When it dries it will go back to looking like nothing even happened to it, which is why I love it! Very low-maintenance


----------



## Lacquerista

waverlinda said:


> My first Loewe purchase. Voila! Loewe Puzzle Medium in Scarlet Red.  I was debating between the medium and small.  I ended up getting the medium first since I like the color and figured I can use it for work too.
> 
> Extremely happy and satisfied with the purchase.  Love the color and got it at a good price at the Loewe Outlet in Cabazon. I highly suggest contacting them for stock availability.
> 
> Attached the close up picture. Scarlet red is the perfect red.



What a gorgeous shade! Loewe does colors so beautifully. Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## waverlinda

Lacquerista said:


> What a gorgeous shade! Loewe does colors so beautifully. Enjoy your new baby!


Thanks @Lacquerista Thinking if I should start using it already or wait till CNY. At least soemthing new.


----------



## jill39

Lacquerista said:


> I have! Rain, snow - all my Loewes have been through a lot, but the most abused one would definitely be the Puzzle because it was my every day AND travel bag pre-pandemic.
> 
> When it dries it will go back to looking like nothing even happened to it, which is why I love it! Very low-maintenance


 Thank you! So excited to use it!!!


----------



## amielamie

Hi, I wanted to share my newly acquired Loewe product here - however it is no longer possible anymore. Just want to vent a bit as I could not find the Loewe forum here. After charging our credit card and keeping us waiting for 25 days, Loewe canceled our 1/7 order this morning (for the Totoro collab product). We called them and was told that their website logistics messed up the ordering process and ended up allowing more online orders than they could produce. They kept on saying that since this is a limited edition line, so production quantity is very low. After keeping customers waiting for almost four weeks, and sending them congratulation emails that they are the lucky few who could even place an order with them, they now tell customers that they messed up the logistics, that they could not make more of products they promised to sell after collecting $ since 1/7, and canceled many orders. We still can’t believe that this is how an internationally famous manufacturer treats their customers, in 2021. 

Is this something someone in the forum has also experienced?


----------



## lumkeikei

I ordered on 7 January and still no news after the email about the snowstorm. I called the store and they kept telling me to wait for the email.


----------



## lumkeikei

amielamie said:


> Hi, I wanted to share my newly acquired Loewe product here - however it is no longer possible anymore. Just want to vent a bit as I could not find the Loewe forum here. After charging our credit card and keeping us waiting for 25 days, Loewe canceled our 1/7 order this morning (for the Totoro collab product). We called them and was told that their website logistics messed up the ordering process and ended up allowing more online orders than they could produce. They kept on saying that since this is a limited edition line, so production quantity is very low. After keeping customers waiting for almost four weeks, and sending them congratulation emails that they are the lucky few who could even place an order with them, they now tell customers that they messed up the logistics, that they could not make more of products they promised to sell after collecting $ since 1/7, and canceled many orders. We still can’t believe that this is how an internationally famous manufacturer treats their customers, in 2021.
> 
> Is this something someone in the forum has also experienced?


Where are you located? I’m afraid my order will be cancelled too since I’ve heard nothing back from them.


----------



## amielamie

I'm in Massachusetts. So no Loewe boutique to visit. Their way of treating customers is beyond being ridiculous. Sorry but I am not coming back to Loewe, ever.


----------



## lumkeikei

I just received the email too. I’m really bummed. 


amielamie said:


> Hi, I wanted to share my newly acquired Loewe product here - however it is no longer possible anymore. Just want to vent a bit as I could not find the Loewe forum here. After charging our credit card and keeping us waiting for 25 days, Loewe canceled our 1/7 order this morning (for the Totoro collab product). We called them and was told that their website logistics messed up the ordering process and ended up allowing more online orders than they could produce. They kept on saying that since this is a limited edition line, so production quantity is very low. After keeping customers waiting for almost four weeks, and sending them congratulation emails that they are the lucky few who could even place an order with them, they now tell customers that they messed up the logistics, that they could not make more of products they promised to sell after collecting $ since 1/7, and canceled many orders. We still can’t believe that this is how an internationally famous manufacturer treats their customers, in 2021.
> 
> Is this something someone in the forum has also experienced?


----------



## despair

That's terrible. How did they screw up this launch so badly? Feeling sad for y'all. I wonder if they would even try to make good this debacle with customers that ordered in good faith and had their money held for a month!


----------



## lumkeikei

They said they will send a little compensation gift to me. I just received an email from DHL saying that I can go pick up the gift in store tomorrow.


----------



## despair

lumkeikei said:


> They said they will send a little compensation gift to me. I just received an email from DHL saying that I can go pick up the gift in store tomorrow.


I hope it will be something decent and not stickers or what. That would be adding insult to injury... Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lumkeikei

Update on the cancelled/ refund / compensation gift situation:

So I went to pick up my compensation gift today and the SA didn't know what I was talking about. I told them the whole ordeal with my order being cancelled then my supposed refund (which I still haven't received) and my compensation gift. She said a package did arrive but its not a compensation gift but the dust bunny coin purse I ordered. She also said the HK Loewe office told her my other 3 pieces of Totoro goods are also on the way. She said I can't take the coin purse home today cause I have to wait for the whole order to arrive. 

This whole ordeal is so disorganized... I wonder how long I still have to wait...


----------



## despair

lumkeikei said:


> Update on the cancelled/ refund / compensation gift situation:
> 
> So I went to pick up my compensation gift today and the SA didn't know what I was talking about. I told them the whole ordeal with my order being cancelled then my supposed refund (which I still haven't received) and my compensation gift. She said a package did arrive but its not a compensation gift but the dust bunny coin purse I ordered. She also said the HK Loewe office told her my other 3 pieces of Totoro goods are also on the way. She said I can't take the coin purse home today cause I have to wait for the whole order to arrive.
> 
> This whole ordeal is so disorganized... I wonder how long I still have to wait...


Wow I'm really very unimpressed by Loewe's handling of this entire fiasco. But glad that you managed to get the items you ordered, which is better than any compensation gift they could have given you! Did they already refund your order though? It would be so odd if they did that and still shipped items out to you!


----------



## lumkeikei

despair said:


> Wow I'm really very unimpressed by Loewe's handling of this entire fiasco. But glad that you managed to get the items you ordered, which is better than any compensation gift they could have given you! Did they already refund your order though? It would be so odd if they did that and still shipped items out to you!


No, I didn’t get the refund even after I received the email saying they cancelled my order and will refund my money. So apparently the DHL email I got was not for the compensation gift after all....

So I emailed Madrid back to tell them I received the coin purse and that hk office informed that the other 3 pieces are on their way. They replied they still need to check if that is true...

So I guess I will never know if I can receive my whole order.


----------



## lumkeikei

I’m glad at least the dust bunny coin purse came because I was planning to give that to my sister as her graduation present.


----------



## Greentea

waverlinda said:


> My first Loewe purchase. Voila! Loewe Puzzle Medium in Scarlet Red.  I was debating between the medium and small.  I ended up getting the medium first since I like the color and figured I can use it for work too.
> 
> Extremely happy and satisfied with the purchase.  Love the color and got it at a good price at the Loewe Outlet in Cabazon. I highly suggest contacting them for stock availability.
> 
> Attached the close up picture. Scarlet red is the perfect red.


I love this so much


----------



## Greentea

aksaiyo said:


> Changing the topic slightly  but the nano puzzle bag just launched in my country!!
> I went to check the out the day after my SA received them. They’re SO CUTE! By my own measurements, they are 13cm x 10cm x 5.5cm while the mini is (by official measurements) 18cm x 12.5cm x 8cm.
> 
> Here are some pictures I took at the store comparing the tan and red nano with a khaki green mini and a mustard yellow small.
> 
> the red came home with me it’s such a beautiful cherry lipstick red, very similar to Hermès rouge vif
> 
> View attachment 4964828
> View attachment 4964829
> View attachment 4964830
> View attachment 4964831


So cute! Can you share what fits in here?


----------



## crazybagfan

Need advice here. I have a medium size puzzle in stone blue that I bought few years ago. I like this bag so much and intend to get one more in Tan color. I always adore Tan as my fav color. I found a Preloved one in excellent condition but surprisingly medium size without feet. I thought only small size has no feet at bottom. The seller told me latest model doesn’t c/w feet even for medium size. Is it true? Also another advice, should I get small size in tan instead since nowadays the trend is more towards small bag. I’m ok both size as I can adjust the stuff I carry according to size of the bag. but I heard small size not easy to access into the bag. What you all think? TIA


----------



## despair

crazybagfan said:


> Need advice here. I have a medium size puzzle in stone blue that I bought few years ago. I like this bag so much and intend to get one more in Tan color. I always adore Tan as my fav color. I found a Preloved one in excellent condition but surprisingly medium size without feet. I thought only small size has no feet at bottom. The seller told me latest model doesn’t c/w feet even for medium size. Is it true? Also another advice, should I get small size in tan instead since nowadays the trend is more towards small bag. I’m ok both size as I can adjust the stuff I carry according to size of the bag. but I heard small size not easy to access into the bag. What you all think? TIA


As far as I know all medium Puzzles come with feet so I would approach this pre-owned bag with caution - it's either a smaller sized Puzzle being mislabeled as a medium or it's a fake entirely. As for sizing personally I do think the small is harder to get into than the medium but many people seem OK with it. I would say try a different size since you already have a medium!


----------



## crazybagfan

despair said:


> As far as I know all medium Puzzles come with feet so I would approach this pre-owned bag with caution - it's either a smaller sized Puzzle being mislabeled as a medium or it's a fake entirely. As for sizing personally I do think the small is harder to get into than the medium but many people seem OK with it. I would say try a different size since you already have a medium!


Thanks. Ya I feel suspicious when the seller showed me medium size photo with no feet and she told me this is latest model. She’s very sure it’s medium. I also suspect it could be a fake


----------



## fiulee123

Hi to those who owns a loewe puzzle bag. How do you achieve this slouch? Would it still be possible to have this slouch even if I stuff this bag with a bag puff/pillow?


----------



## meepe

fiulee123 said:


> Hi to those who owns a loewe puzzle bag. How do you achieve this slouch? Would it still be possible to have this slouch even if I stuff this bag with a bag puff/pillow?


My medium puzzle is like that, I think the leather just softens up with age. I just pulled mine out this week after not using it for about 10 months. I had it stuffed the entire time to maintain its shape so I was really surprised that it became so slouchy considering I haven't used it much.


----------



## fiulee123

meepe said:


> My medium puzzle is like that, I think the leather just softens up with age. I just pulled mine out this week after not using it for about 10 months. I had it stuffed the entire time to maintain its shape so I was really surprised that it became so slouchy considering I haven't used it much.



Thank you so much. I have one more question. Sorry it is hard to reach loewe in our country plus due to pandemic icannot go to their store anytime soon. So i cannot check if the strap is really like this

Was wondering if the straps really has a gap.


----------



## fiulee123

Hello, 

Does the strap of loewe medium really has a gap? This is my first loewe and i was not able to check this out when i was in store. But when i was trying the straps on now. I noticed the gaps when i adjust the straps


----------



## fiulee123

Hello, 

Does the strap of loewe medium really has a gap? This is my first loewe and i was not able to check this out when i was in store. But when i was trying the straps on now. I noticed the gaps when i adjust the straps


----------



## GrRoxy

fiulee123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does the strap of loewe medium really has a gap? This is my first loewe and i was not able to check this out when i was in store. But when i was trying the straps on now. I noticed the gaps when i adjust the straps


Yes it has gaps.


----------



## Lillianlm

fiulee123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does the strap of loewe medium really has a gap? This is my first loewe and i was not able to check this out when i was in store. But when i was trying the straps on now. I noticed the gaps when i adjust the straps



Mine does not, but I’m tall and my strap is one the longest length.


----------



## Lillianlm

fiulee123 said:


> Hi to those who owns a loewe puzzle bag. How do you achieve this slouch? Would it still be possible to have this slouch even if I stuff this bag with a bag puff/pillow?



To help develop the slouch, I’ll hang my bag from a hook by the handle when I’m home.


----------



## starkfan

fiulee123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does the strap of loewe medium really has a gap? This is my first loewe and i was not able to check this out when i was in store. But when i was trying the straps on now. I noticed the gaps when i adjust the straps


You might need to flip the strap around -- the flat side of the studs should be "inside" when you hold the bag by the strap this way in your pics, and the rounded part of the studs facing out. When I wear my medium Puzzle's strap this way, there's much less of a gap than what you have in your pics. HTH!


----------



## Greentea

crazybagfan said:


> Need advice here. I have a medium size puzzle in stone blue that I bought few years ago. I like this bag so much and intend to get one more in Tan color. I always adore Tan as my fav color. I found a Preloved one in excellent condition but surprisingly medium size without feet. I thought only small size has no feet at bottom. The seller told me latest model doesn’t c/w feet even for medium size. Is it true? Also another advice, should I get small size in tan instead since nowadays the trend is more towards small bag. I’m ok both size as I can adjust the stuff I carry according to size of the bag. but I heard small size not easy to access into the bag. What you all think? TIA


I have a small and personally don't mind the opening. I love it because it fits my essentials and more, but looks great crossbody and is not so large that you can't wear it out to a nice dinner. You really have to try the opening for yourself to be sure, though. I am not aware of any of the mediums coming without feet.


----------



## fiulee123

starkfan said:


> You might need to flip the strap around -- the flat side of the studs should be "inside" when you hold the bag by the strap this way in your pics, and the rounded part of the studs facing out. When I wear my medium Puzzle's strap this way, there's much less of a gap than what you have in your pics. HTH!


Thank you! Yes i figured this will create less or no gap at all. Thank you so much


----------



## bagolicious

despair said:


> As far as I know all medium Puzzles come with feet so I would approach this pre-owned bag with caution - it's either a smaller sized Puzzle being mislabeled as a medium or it's a fake entirely. As for sizing personally I do think the small is harder to get into than the medium but many people seem OK with it. I would say try a different size since you already have a medium!


Karen Brit Chick (Karen Blanchard)  discussed the Loewe Puzzle bags last year as she's a big fan of them. Her Loewe discussion is around 12 minutes into her video.


----------



## Navajo princess

crazybagfan said:


> Need advice here. I have a medium size puzzle in stone blue that I bought few years ago. I like this bag so much and intend to get one more in Tan color. I always adore Tan as my fav color. I found a Preloved one in excellent condition but surprisingly medium size without feet. I thought only small size has no feet at bottom. The seller told me latest model doesn’t c/w feet even for medium size. Is it true? Also another advice, should I get small size in tan instead since nowadays the trend is more towards small bag. I’m ok both size as I can adjust the stuff I carry according to size of the bag. but I heard small size not easy to access into the bag. What you all think? TIA


Hi, all the medium puzzles on the Loewe official website have feet, so I would agree with others in that it's either a small that's been incorrectly cited as a medium or it's a replica - and not a very good one if they've forgotten to add the feet.  Don't purchase it, wait for another preloved one to become available that has feet and is from a seller you can trust.


----------



## doni

fiulee123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does the strap of loewe medium really has a gap? This is my first loewe and i was not able to check this out when i was in store. But when i was trying the straps on now. I noticed the gaps when i adjust the straps


Looks like the strap is the other way round. This is designed to be on your shoulder and naturally the outside part needs to be bigger than the inner strap. And if it flips it becomes a gap and makes no sense.


----------



## Rouge pomme

lumkeikei said:


> No, I didn’t get the refund even after I received the email saying they cancelled my order and will refund my money. So apparently the DHL email I got was not for the compensation gift after all....
> 
> So I emailed Madrid back to tell them I received the coin purse and that hk office informed that the other 3 pieces are on their way. They replied they still need to check if that is true...
> 
> So I guess I will never know if I can receive my whole order.



Did your other Totoro pieces end up arriving? Hope you got to collect your dust bunnies coin purse!


----------



## lumkeikei

Rouge pomme said:


> Did your other Totoro pieces end up arriving? Hope you got to collect your dust bunnies coin purse!


I ordered 4 Totoro pieces in total but only 1 arrived at the store. They said I have to wait until the other 3 pieces arrives until I can take them home. However, I still have no news on when or if they will come...


----------



## dessertdays

Does anyone have SA contact info for the Loewe outlet in Woodbury? I'm thinking of getting a particular Basket bag from a previous season.


----------



## babyblu520

Navajo princess said:


> Hi, all the medium puzzles on the Loewe official website have feet, so I would agree with others in that it's either a small that's been incorrectly cited as a medium or it's a replica - and not a very good one if they've forgotten to add the feet.  Don't purchase it, wait for another preloved one to become available that has feet and is from a seller you can trust.



New medium Loewe bags don't have feet. I looked at one at Nordstrom this week and they no longer with feet. They made the leather on the bottom of the bag thicker.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My first  Loewe, it is freezing right now  but one day summer will return...


----------



## Navajo princess

babyblu520 said:


> New medium Loewe bags don't have feet. I looked at one at Nordstrom this week and they no longer with feet. They made the leather on the bottom of the bag thicker.


Hi, I've just looked at the medium puzzles on Nordstrom and they have feet!  Best thing would be for anyone concerned about buying one preloved without feet is to contact Loewe customer services and get the truth straight from the horse's mouth.  I personally would not purchase a medium puzzle without feet unless I heard it straight from Loewe that they no longer come with feet or the models illustrated on the official website no longer have feet.


----------



## LexAeterna

Hi! Did Loewe ever come out with a black Puzzle bag with gold hardware? I love the Puzzle so much but the only thing holding me back is it not having a black and gold combo!


----------



## lumkeikei

So the totoro saga finally ends. They were only able to deliver 1/4 item that I ordered during online presale. And after more than a month they refunded me the rest of the money.


----------



## necklace_of_raindrops

lumkeikei said:


> So the totoro saga finally ends. They were only able to deliver 1/4 item that I ordered during online presale. And after more than a month they refunded me the rest of the money.



I would be disappointed but I hope they refunded you any currency exchange fees too?!?  Anyway I am totally over it and have completely forgotten about missing out - botched launch by Loewe.

Also, after seeing a couple of women using the Totoro bags (including in the rain - they didn't care!!) it's put me off them altogether.  Those women weren't caring about their $$$$ purchases one bit - complete opposite of how I would have been if I was carrying such an expensive bag (that I had worked for in order to be able to afford).  Maybe those women had enough money to buy replacements!!


----------



## lumkeikei

necklace_of_raindrops said:


> I would be disappointed but I hope they refunded you any currency exchange fees too?!?  Anyway I am totally over it and have completely forgotten about missing out - botched launch by Loewe.
> 
> Also, after seeing a couple of women using the Totoro bags (including in the rain - they didn't care!!) it's put me off them altogether.  Those women weren't caring about their $$$$ purchases one bit - complete opposite of how I would have been if I was carrying such an expensive bag (that I had worked for in order to be able to afford).  Maybe those women had enough money to buy replacements!!



I was refunded in the same currency as I purchased the goods in. I still haven't seen anyone use the Totoro goods in HK yet.


----------



## Navajo princess

necklace_of_raindrops said:


> I would be disappointed but I hope they refunded you any currency exchange fees too?!?  Anyway I am totally over it and have completely forgotten about missing out - botched launch by Loewe.
> 
> Also, after seeing a couple of women using the Totoro bags (including in the rain - they didn't care!!) it's put me off them altogether.  Those women weren't caring about their $$$$ purchases one bit - complete opposite of how I would have been if I was carrying such an expensive bag (that I had worked for in order to be able to afford).  Maybe those women had enough money to buy replacements!!


Perhaps those women were from the school of thought whereby a bag is meant to be used and enjoyed regardless of the weather, afterall they cost a lot of money so why not use them and not be afraid of what the weather is or isn't doing.  I know lots of women who think like this - they want to get their money's worth from the bag by using it, rather than being afraid to use it and keeping it at home or taking pictures of it to post on Facebook or Instagram which to them is a total waste of money.  These bags are made from exceptionally good leather, and leather can handle the rain, and lots of people prefer leather when it has that lived in look as opposed to the pristine look of new leather which never stays like that once you start to use it.  Each to their own that's what I say.


----------



## pursekitten

LexAeterna said:


> Hi! Did Loewe ever come out with a black Puzzle bag with gold hardware? I love the Puzzle so much but the only thing holding me back is it not having a black and gold combo!



Yes, Selfridges has the black small puzzle with gold-tone hardware. I'm starting to think these gold-tone hardware puzzles are Selfridge exclusives (much like the Saks multi-color fringe Loewe puzzle bag) because I haven't seen the small black gold hardware puzzle combo or the mini light caramel gold hardware puzzle combo anywhere else except the Loewe website.




Extra question: How will Brexit affect taxes if buying from a British shop from the United States? I think the prices may increase but am unsure.


----------



## DAMER

I believe the Puzzle bag shown above is not black but dark navy with black strap and handle (and contrast white stitching). If I am correct, that one indeed comes with gold hardware as well as light caramel one.


----------



## pursekitten

DAMER said:


> I believe the Puzzle bag shown above is not black but dark navy with black strap and handle (and contrast white stitching). If I am correct, that one indeed comes with gold hardware as well as light caramel one.



I wonder if this puzzle bag is a color combo; a different color for underneath the puzzle pieces and a different color for the puzzle pieces themselves. The description is a little ambiguous "Midnight Blue/Back". The pulls appear very black but the leather appears off-black.


----------



## crazybagfan

Navajo princess said:


> Hi, all the medium puzzles on the Loewe official website have feet, so I would agree with others in that it's either a small that's been incorrectly cited as a medium or it's a replica - and not a very good one if they've forgotten to add the feet.  Don't purchase it, wait for another preloved one to become available that has feet and is from a seller you can trust.


Yes. I let go the bag already. The seller is suspicious at first telling me she’s sure it’s medium and all new design come without the feet. After I showed her all pictures new medium still has feet then only told me ya she’s confused it’s small. I think her bag is fake


----------



## chrissiewong

lumkeikei said:


> I was refunded in the same currency as I purchased the goods in. I still haven't seen anyone use the Totoro goods in HK yet.



I saw a lady wearing the dust bunny balloon bag on mtr once. It was the only day I saw 3-5 balllon bags on street!


----------



## sharcee

crazybagfan said:


> Yes. I let go the bag already. The seller is suspicious at first telling me she’s sure it’s medium and all new design come without the feet. After I showed her all pictures new medium still has feet then only told me ya she’s confused it’s small. I think her bag is fake


Good decision! I just received my new medium puzzle from 24s and I can confirm that it has feet! The one you talked about sounds like it was most likely a counterfeit


----------



## calyce

Hi guys, would you consider it weird for a guy to carry a Loewe hammock? In love with the below design but don't really want to get judged by other girls for carrying one as a dude...


----------



## despair

calyce said:


> Hi guys, would you consider it weird for a guy to carry a Loewe hammock? In love with the below design but don't really want to get judged by other girls for carrying one as a dude...
> 
> View attachment 4990408


I'm a guy and just tried this today at the boutique... I would say while it's fine for a guy to crossbody a Hammock, this particular design is rather hard to carry off because the Loewe monogram almost looks like a floral print + gold hardware. It's also a small size (at least the one I tried is a small size, not sure if there's any other sizing with the same design) so it means you can't really arm-sling the bag in the pictured manner, so the only other way to carry it is to hand-carry. YMMV though...


----------



## Navajo princess

crazybagfan said:


> Yes. I let go the bag already. The seller is suspicious at first telling me she’s sure it’s medium and all new design come without the feet. After I showed her all pictures new medium still has feet then only told me ya she’s confused it’s small. I think her bag is fake


I'm so pleased you didn't buy it.  A genuine one will come your way soon which you can love and enjoy for many, many years to come.


----------



## Navajo princess

pursekitten said:


> I wonder if this puzzle bag is a color combo; a different color for underneath the puzzle pieces and a different color for the puzzle pieces themselves. The description is a little ambiguous "Midnight Blue/Back". The pulls appear very black but the leather appears off-black.
> 
> View attachment 4989520
> View attachment 4989521


On the midnight blue puzzle the strap, handle and zip pulls are all in black with white stitching but the body of the bag is all in navy in soft grained leather.  There are a couple of YouTube videos on the midnight blue puzzle including the AnnaEdit and BeeRachael as well as a couple of other ones, which show the bag close up.  I would call it navy but of course depending on the light it can look black and certainly from a distance it will look black, so a very good option for someone that wants a dark puzzle with gold hardware.


----------



## soysheep

Greentea said:


> So cute! Can you share what fits in here?




Ohh, if you are interested in the micro puzzle, I did a video testing them instore xD! 10/10 for the look but functionality is ...


----------



## Greentea

soysheep said:


> Ohh, if you are interested in the micro puzzle, I did a video testing them instore xD! 10/10 for the look but functionality is ...



This is so helpful! I'd better stick with the mini instead of nano. Thank you!


----------



## bluegirl_123

The anagram tote looks so versatile! I’m going to wait until they release more colours


----------



## ghoulish

I am thrilled to say my dream bag has arrived! I’ve been lusting after the Puzzle what seemed like FOREVER (realistically probably 3-4 years, but who is counting ).
I was looking for the right color combo and here she is:




I can’t wait til she’s slouchy & smooshy.


----------



## sharcee

fiulee123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does the strap of loewe medium really has a gap? This is my first loewe and i was not able to check this out when i was in store. But when i was trying the straps on now. I noticed the gaps when i adjust the straps


I think you're holding the strap on the wrong side. Flip it and it should be fine!


----------



## Schon729

dessertdays said:


> Does anyone have SA contact info for the Loewe outlet in Woodbury? I'm thinking of getting a particular Basket bag from a previous season.


Hi. I just got a small puzzle from there over the weekend. Just give them a call. I called before I went asking about a specific color and whoever answered the phone was very helpful. When I went in store, both SA were super friendly and helpful.


----------



## waverlinda

Schon729 said:


> Hi. I just got a small puzzle from there over the weekend. Just give them a call. I called before I went asking about a specific color and whoever answered the phone was very helpful. When I went in store, both SA were super friendly and helpful.


I also bought 2x from the Loewe Cabazon outlet since this year. hehe.  The lady was very helpful and sent pictures and videos of the items.  Shipping fee is $15.


----------



## h2omarine

My friend finally came back to the US from Japan and dropped off my Loewe x Totoro items. I'm in love with the quality and design!

However, the heel bag is so small! How do you guys use your heel bags? I included a photo of everything I could put in it, which is not a lot (my samsung s20 doesn't fit).  

Regardless, it's so cute I'm determined to get plenty of use out of it, but not in the rain!


----------



## pursekitten

h2omarine said:


> My friend finally came back to the US from Japan and dropped off my Loewe x Totoro items. I'm in love with the quality and design!
> 
> However, the heel bag is so small! How do you guys use your heel bags? I included a photo of everything I could put in it, which is not a lot (my samsung s20 doesn't fit).
> 
> Regardless, it's so cute I'm determined to get plenty of use out of it, but not in the rain!
> 
> View attachment 4997254
> View attachment 4997255
> View attachment 4997256
> View attachment 4997258
> View attachment 4997259



These are stunning—congratulations! Thank you for the great photos—the close-ups really show off the leather marquetry. I had no idea the blue Totoro cardholder has a sliver of suede between the other types of leather.


----------



## yahoo33

Has anyone seen the mini bags box set yet? I wonder how much it will be.

https://popbee.com/accessories/hand...set-hammock-gate-flamenco-balloon-and-puzzle/

Sorry...the page is in Chinese.


----------



## doni

yahoo33 said:


> Has anyone seen the mini bags box set yet? I wonder how much it will be.
> 
> https://popbee.com/accessories/hand...set-hammock-gate-flamenco-balloon-and-puzzle/
> 
> Sorry...the page is in Chinese.


So cute. Is that a mini Balloon??


----------



## yahoo33

doni said:


> So cute. Is that a mini Balloon??



Yes!


----------



## dessertdays

yahoo33 said:


> Has anyone seen the mini bags box set yet? I wonder how much it will be.
> 
> https://popbee.com/accessories/hand...set-hammock-gate-flamenco-balloon-and-puzzle/
> 
> Sorry...the page is in Chinese.



The mini Puzzle is such a nice shade of green!  I'm assuming these are their usual mini sizes that they sell individually? So much more useful than the sets Chanel has done in seasons past


----------



## doni

dessertdays said:


> The mini Puzzle is such a nice shade of green!  I'm assuming these are their usual mini sizes that they sell individually? So much more useful than the sets Chanel has done in seasons past


Yes only so far there was no Balloon mini size! Loving the rust color too.
The Puzzle looks like it is in the new sage shade of green they are using this season... very nice.


----------



## amielamie

lumkeikei said:


> They said they will send a little compensation gift to me. I just received an email from DHL saying that I can go pick up the gift in store tomorrow.



Hi I just saw this--they also sent me an email that they will send me some compensation gift after the whole craze in ordering and refund (I did get a refund) but as of today, almost a month after that message, nothing showed up in my mailbox. WTH is going on? I am so fed up with them!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Can someone please give me advice on the tan Puzzle relating to hardware and leather type ?

I'm looking at the medium size with either gold tone or palladium hardware. Am I right in thinking that the palladium HW 'classic calf' leather is smooth https://www.loewe.com/int/en/women/bags/puzzle/puzzle-bag-in-classic-calfskin/322.30.S20-2530.html and the gold HW is grained calf https://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Loewe-Puzzle-leather-cross-body-bag-1386702

And is the leather in the tan Puzzle just a matter of personal preference or does it look better in one or the other and same with hardware? Is the grained leather more matte and is it tougher??? Apologies for the basic questions - I'm buying online and I'm not familiar with the grained calf.

My small water green Puzzle is smooth calf (with gold HW) so I'm familiar with that leather type, just wondering if the tan colour is preferable overall in a particular leather/ hardware combo.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gloomfilter

Have you guys seen the newish Mansur Gavriel multitude tote? It looks awfully familiar....


----------



## yz215

doni said:


> So cute. Is that a mini Balloon??


I’m soooo looking forward to the mini Balloon. Messaged my local SA but no response yet...


----------



## aksaiyo

yahoo33 said:


> Has anyone seen the mini bags box set yet? I wonder how much it will be.
> 
> https://popbee.com/accessories/hand...set-hammock-gate-flamenco-balloon-and-puzzle/
> 
> Sorry...the page is in Chinese.


My SA has texted to ask if I wanted one. Apparently it’s a very limited release, only 30 sets worldwide, and we can preorder for it to arrive August. Everything in the set is nano sized, of which only the Puzzle has already been released separately. The rest are all new, never released sizes. Unfortunately, we can’t pick colors as the set will only be sold in the colors in the pic. Finally (most frustratingly) the set is expected to cost around US$9-10k. Hth!


----------



## aksaiyo

doni said:


> New nano Puzzle:
> 
> View attachment 4972145
> View attachment 4972146
> View attachment 4972147
> View attachment 4972149


FYI, I got the nano puzzle! I actually got both the mini and the nano.


Greentea said:


> So cute! Can you share what fits in here?



 here’s what fits in a nano:


----------



## CrackBerryCream

As I have never held a Loewe bag in my hands: can anyone compare its feel to Hermès Swift leather? The reason I'm asking is I kept reading comments about how nice the Loewe leather is (the one on the puzzle bag), so I'm wondering how they compare. My attention was on the brand with the Totoro release (unfortunately I couldn't get anything) and I can't help but think about the puzzle bag. Liking the design a lot.


----------



## chinsumo

Received a special delivery from Spain today via the Loewe website. Introducing my new Amazona 28 in calfskin leather. I am IN LOVE.


----------



## Addicted to bags

CrackBerryCream said:


> As I have never held a Loewe bag in my hands: can anyone compare its feel to Hermès Swift leather? The reason I'm asking is I kept reading comments about how nice the Loewe leather is (the one on the puzzle bag), so I'm wondering how they compare. My attention was on the brand with the Totoro release (unfortunately I couldn't get anything) and I can't help but think about the puzzle bag. Liking the design a lot.


Loewe leather is not as fine grained or as smooth and supple as Swift but it is more durable IMO.


----------



## doni

CrackBerryCream said:


> As I have never held a Loewe bag in my hands: can anyone compare its feel to Hermès Swift leather? The reason I'm asking is I kept reading comments about how nice the Loewe leather is (the one on the puzzle bag), so I'm wondering how they compare. My attention was on the brand with the Totoro release (unfortunately I couldn't get anything) and I can't help but think about the puzzle bag. Liking the design a lot.



Loewe uses many leathers. The Puzzle comes in several. Loewe Napa is similar to Swift. The vintage Napa they used in the 90s/00s was extremely soft and puddly, the one today has a bit more body. The classic calfskin leather is more like a mix between Swift and Togo, thicker and with more body than Napa but smoother than Togo. The small grain calfskin is very much like Togo. They have another grained calfskin which is more like Clemence but I believe this is not used in the Puzzle.

Edit to say, I have checked and the men’s Puzzle comes in what I believe to be a bigger grain calfskin and in natural leather (equivalent to Barenia) but these are not available in the women collection.
Of course the Puzzle also comes in suede (a Loewe’s signature leather), different fabrics and various wicker/raffia versions.


----------



## doni

chinsumo said:


> Received a special delivery from Spain today via the Loewe website. Introducing my new Amazona 28 in calfskin leather. I am IN LOVE.


What a classic.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Addicted to bags said:


> Loewe leather is not as fine grained or as smooth and supple as Swift but it is more durable IMO.



Thank you!



doni said:


> Loewe uses many leathers. The Puzzle comes in several. Loewe Napa is similar to Swift. The vintage Napa they used in the 90s/00s was extremely soft and puddly, the one today has a bit more body. The classic calfskin leather is more like a mix between Swift and Togo, thicker and with more body than Napa but smoother than Togo. The small grain calfskin is very much like Togo. They have another grained calfskin which is more like Clemence but I believe this is not used in the Puzzle.
> 
> Edit to say, I have checked and the men’s Puzzle comes in what I believe to be a bigger grain calfskin and in natural leather (equivalent to Barenia) but these are not available in the women collection.
> Of course the Puzzle also comes in suede (a Loewe’s signature leather), different fabrics and various wicker/raffia versions.



Thank you so much for this detailed answer, it's super helpful!   As I have various H items in different leathers at home your description makes it so much easier to assess the options. I will look into the men's puzzle as well hearing they have leather similar to Barenia  do you know if it also gets a patina like Barenia? I love the darkening of natural leather and the unevenness of the colour that develops later


----------



## chinsumo

doni said:


> What a classic.




Thanks! She really is. I'm glad I finally bit the bullet, been wanting this for so long.


----------



## Greentea

doni said:


> Loewe uses many leathers. The Puzzle comes in several. Loewe Napa is similar to Swift. The vintage Napa they used in the 90s/00s was extremely soft and puddly, the one today has a bit more body. The classic calfskin leather is more like a mix between Swift and Togo, thicker and with more body than Napa but smoother than Togo. The small grain calfskin is very much like Togo. They have another grained calfskin which is more like Clemence but I believe this is not used in the Puzzle.
> 
> Edit to say, I have checked and the men’s Puzzle comes in what I believe to be a bigger grain calfskin and in natural leather (equivalent to Barenia) but these are not available in the women collection.
> Of course the Puzzle also comes in suede (a Loewe’s signature leather), different fabrics and various wicker/raffia versions.


Yup, this exactly. I just got a Puzzle in the smooth calf leather and I find it a lot more durable than Swift. Also, I saw a youtube video of a woman with the same bag and color who has had it far longer than me and she said it still looks new. I have three bags in Hermes Togo or Clemence, which is really similar to the pebbled leather Loewe uses as an option for their puzzles. I wanted something different in a slightly more "dressy" smooth grain this time and no regrets.


----------



## Greentea

chinsumo said:


> Received a special delivery from Spain today via the Loewe website. Introducing my new Amazona 28 in calfskin leather. I am IN LOVE.


A classic beauty! I love how it's like un understated Speedy!


----------



## yahoo33

aksaiyo said:


> My SA has texted to ask if I wanted one. Apparently it’s a very limited release, only 30 sets worldwide, and we can preorder for it to arrive August. Everything in the set is nano sized, of which only the Puzzle has already been released separately. The rest are all new, never released sizes. Unfortunately, we can’t pick colors as the set will only be sold in the colors in the pic. Finally (most frustratingly) the set is expected to cost around US$9-10k. Hth!




Jesus that's insane! Too bad I don't have an extra $11k laying around.


----------



## missmythology

aksaiyo said:


> My SA has texted to ask if I wanted one. Apparently it’s a very limited release, only 30 sets worldwide, and we can preorder for it to arrive August. Everything in the set is nano sized, of which only the Puzzle has already been released separately. The rest are all new, never released sizes. Unfortunately, we can’t pick colors as the set will only be sold in the colors in the pic. Finally (most frustratingly) the set is expected to cost around US$9-10k. Hth!



oh this looks cool, but the price tag is just


----------



## missmythology

still obsessing over Loewe x Totoro. I only decided in the last second to order something at all and now they´re some of my faves 
and I tried my new zoom lens on the gate pockets... if you still haven´t seen enough of those


----------



## yahoo33

missmythology said:


> still obsessing over Loewe x Totoro. I only decided in the last second to order something at all and now they´re some of my faves
> and I tried my new zoom lens on the gate pockets... if you still haven´t seen enough of those





I love the blue gate pocket!!


----------



## tamqnn

Hello! Does anyone know what is the name of this color combo? I saw it on Nordstrom and it’s mistakenly labeled as “Sand/Mink.”

It looks like the tan color but in grained leather with a different colored handle. The interior is brown as opposed to the normal white/natural color.

Thank you!


----------



## doni

aksaiyo said:


> My SA has texted to ask if I wanted one. Apparently it’s a very limited release, only 30 sets worldwide, and we can preorder for it to arrive August. Everything in the set is nano sized, of which only the Puzzle has already been released separately. The rest are all new, never released sizes. Unfortunately, we can’t pick colors as the set will only be sold in the colors in the pic. Finally (most frustratingly) the set is expected to cost around US$9-10k. Hth!



Extremely cute but the nano sizes... what would fit in that balloon, a couple of coins?   
I love the colors they have chosen, a bunch of minis would have made more sense to me.


----------



## Navajo princess

tamqnn said:


> Hello! Does anyone know what is the name of this color combo? I saw it on Nordstrom and it’s mistakenly labeled as “Sand/Mink.”
> 
> It looks like the tan color but in grained leather with a different colored handle. The interior is brown as opposed to the normal white/natural color.
> 
> Thank you!


Wow, how unusual!  I don't know what the colour combo is officially called but to my eyes it looks like the body of the bag is the light caramel in soft grained leather with gold hardware and the handle and strap look like they're in the mink colour, and then the zip at the back looks like its in the sand colour.  I may be wrong but that's how it looks to me.  The body of the bag is definitely light caramel rather than tan.  I have a tan puzzle and it's darker than this, and I've seen the light caramel version in the flesh and this one is exactly the same.  Interesting and probably perfect for someone who likes light caramel and mink together - they go well.


----------



## missmythology

me too!   


yahoo33 said:


> I love the blue gate pocket!!


----------



## ChillyBilly

If anyone is still after a piece from the Loewe X Totoro collection, I just saw that David Jones in Australia has the dust bunnies basket bag! It's so cute!


----------



## sharcee

Navajo princess said:


> Wow, how unusual!  I don't know what the colour combo is officially called but to my eyes it looks like the body of the bag is the light caramel in soft grained leather with gold hardware and the handle and strap look like they're in the mink colour, and then the zip at the back looks like its in the sand colour.  I may be wrong but that's how it looks to me.  The body of the bag is definitely light caramel rather than tan.  I have a tan puzzle and it's darker than this, and I've seen the light caramel version in the flesh and this one is exactly the same.  Interesting and probably perfect for someone who likes light caramel and mink together - they go well.


It kind of looks like the sand/mink in reverse (i.e., the handle is the lighter sand instead of mink, and the body is mink instead of sand)


----------



## sharcee

Straight-Laced said:


> Can someone please give me advice on the tan Puzzle relating to hardware and leather type ?
> 
> I'm looking at the medium size with either gold tone or palladium hardware. Am I right in thinking that the palladium HW 'classic calf' leather is smooth https://www.loewe.com/int/en/women/bags/puzzle/puzzle-bag-in-classic-calfskin/322.30.S20-2530.html and the gold HW is grained calf https://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Loewe-Puzzle-leather-cross-body-bag-1386702
> 
> And is the leather in the tan Puzzle just a matter of personal preference or does it look better in one or the other and same with hardware? Is the grained leather more matte and is it tougher??? Apologies for the basic questions - I'm buying online and I'm not familiar with the grained calf.
> 
> My small water green Puzzle is smooth calf (with gold HW) so I'm familiar with that leather type, just wondering if the tan colour is preferable overall in a particular leather/ hardware combo.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



The silver hardware comes in both smooth and grained. I think the gold hardware is only for the grained. I have the medium grained leather with silver hardware ordered from 24S. In the medium size, the grained leather will soften and slouch much more than the smooth leather. I personally think the SHW + tan makes the gold of the tan pop much better, but it does come down to personal preference. I think all but two of my bags are in GHW and for some reason, I liked this with SHW better than GHW


----------



## pursekitten

doni said:


> Extremely cute but the nano sizes... what would fit in that balloon, a couple of coins?
> I love the colors they have chosen, a bunch of minis would have made more sense to me.



What a beautiful color combo! Looks like their mink with sand handle and trim. One of the preview photos is the opposite; sand with mink trim.


----------



## heartfelt

Went to check out the newly opened Loewe store at South Coast Plaza over the weekend and asked if they had any Totoro items... was expecting a no since they just opened two weeks ago, but the SA pulled this out from the back and I couldn’t say no especially with it being in my size. 




Wasn’t expecting to buy two clothing items from this collab, but the embroidered Totoro on the hoodie is just too cute.


----------



## ellissaa

h2omarine said:


> My friend finally came back to the US from Japan and dropped off my Loewe x Totoro items. I'm in love with the quality and design!
> 
> However, the heel bag is so small! How do you guys use your heel bags? I included a photo of everything I could put in it, which is not a lot (my samsung s20 doesn't fit).
> 
> Regardless, it's so cute I'm determined to get plenty of use out of it, but not in the rain!
> 
> View attachment 4997254
> View attachment 4997255
> View attachment 4997256
> View attachment 4997258
> View attachment 4997259



I keep wistfully looking at the heel bag (not totoro ones though, as much as I'd love one the resell markup is so insane) but I didn't realise my phone wouldn't fit! This has made me rethink it.... I really thought I'd be able to juuust squeeze it in lol but my phone is the same dimensions as yours, roughly


----------



## heartfelt

ellissaa said:


> I keep wistfully looking at the heel bag (not totoro ones though, as much as I'd love one the resell markup is so insane) but I didn't realise my phone wouldn't fit! This has made me rethink it.... I really thought I'd be able to juuust squeeze it in lol but my phone is the same dimensions as yours, roughly



Not sure what kind of phone you have, but I have the iphone 11 pro max and it fits. It just _barely_ fits and takes up most of the room in the bag, but it does fit.


----------



## jennlt

LexAeterna said:


> Hi! Did Loewe ever come out with a black Puzzle bag with gold hardware? I love the Puzzle so much but the only thing holding me back is it not having a black and gold combo!


I have a black medium puzzle with gold hardware but it was a special edition from a few years ago. It is a mix of leathers and suede.


----------



## Addicted to bags

heartfelt said:


> Went to check out the newly opened Loewe store at South Coast Plaza over the weekend and asked if they had any Totoro items... was expecting a no since they just opened two weeks ago, but the SA pulled this out from the back and I couldn’t say no especially with it being in my size.
> 
> View attachment 5006678
> 
> 
> Wasn’t expecting to buy two clothing items from this collab, but the embroidered Totoro on the hoodie is just too cute.
> 
> View attachment 5006679


There's a Loewe store at SCP? I'm in trouble


----------



## Straight-Laced

sharcee said:


> The silver hardware comes in both smooth and grained. I think the gold hardware is only for the grained. I have the medium grained leather with silver hardware ordered from 24S. In the medium size, the grained leather will soften and slouch much more than the smooth leather. I personally think the SHW + tan makes the gold of the tan pop much better, but it does come down to personal preference. I think all but two of my bags are in GHW and for some reason, I liked this with SHW better than GHW


Awesome, thank you!!
From my research I’d wrongly concluded that the medium tan with SHW was only available in the smooth leather - which is acceptable - but my preference is for grained leather and definitely SHW, not gold.
I’m usually a fan of SHW more often than gold, with the exception of tan colour bags which seem to suit GHW, but the tan Puzzle with SHW is outstanding, a classic IMO. 
So now I know what I’m looking for - thanks again for your help


----------



## heartfelt

Addicted to bags said:


> There's a Loewe store at SCP? I'm in trouble



Yep! Just opened - took over the old space where Celine was. About time CA got our own store!


----------



## ellissaa

heartfelt said:


> Not sure what kind of phone you have, but I have the iphone 11 pro max and it fits. It just _barely_ fits and takes up most of the room in the bag, but it does fit.



Ooooh, well i have a huawei phone and it looks like it's about 3mm longer than the iPhone pro max, but it is a bit narrower... Maybe it would fit after all!


----------



## doni

heartfelt said:


> Went to check out the newly opened Loewe store at South Coast Plaza over the weekend and asked if they had any Totoro items... was expecting a no since they just opened two weeks ago, but the SA pulled this out from the back and I couldn’t say no especially with it being in my size.
> 
> View attachment 5006678
> 
> 
> Wasn’t expecting to buy two clothing items from this collab, but the embroidered Totoro on the hoodie is just too cute.
> 
> View attachment 5006679


Wow! How lucky.
I kind of regret not getting a tee or hoodie, I did not even realized on the first day it was embroidery.


----------



## yz215

Just saw this new bag on the Loewe website and quite like the simple design. But I want to ask if Loewe’s canvas quality is any good? Thanks!


----------



## Mimiiiz

Hi guys! I'm thinking of purchasing the Small Puzzle bag in Light Caramel from FWRD (Forward) by Elyse Walker as they seem to have the best price currently offered online. But I'm just hesitating as I've never purchased from the site before so not sure if authentic/legit, just kinda worried since it's a big purchase and also my first ever Loewe bag. Has anyone here purchased their Loewe bag (or any other purchase) from FWRD before? If so what were your experiences? Are their items authentic? Would really appreciate your help! Thanks!


----------



## doni

yz215 said:


> Just saw this new bag on the Loewe website and quite like the simple design. But I want to ask if Loewe’s canvas quality is any good? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5008011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008014


It is very nice, the canvas, but beware, it is NOT coated canvas, and Loewe will not offer cleaning when there are leather parts.


----------



## chinsumo

*not a bag but thought I’d share* 

Picked this up at the Loewe store in Soho over the weekend. This is what I want my future husband to smell like.


----------



## vinotastic

Question for folks here: I have been eyeing a hammock bag for quite a while and am thinking of grabbing one from the woodbury outlet.  Does anyone have any experience with shopping at the loewe store there?


----------



## GrRoxy

chinsumo said:


> *not a bag but thought I’d share*
> 
> Picked this up at the Loewe store in Soho over the weekend. This is what I want my future husband to smell like.
> 
> View attachment 5008629


It smells so good! Most of them are delicious.


----------



## jennlt

vinotastic said:


> Question for folks here: I have been eyeing a hammock bag for quite a while and am thinking of grabbing one from the woodbury outlet.  Does anyone have any experience with shopping at the loewe store there?


I purchased a Puzzle bag from them a few years ago. I called the store directly and then the SA sent me pictures of bags from her personal phone number. It was a fairly easy transaction, although, iirc I had to send them a picture of my driver's license and credit card.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Mimiiiz said:


> Hi guys! I'm thinking of purchasing the Small Puzzle bag in Light Caramel from FWRD (Forward) by Elyse Walker as they seem to have the best price currently offered online. But I'm just hesitating as I've never purchased from the site before so not sure if authentic/legit, just kinda worried since it's a big purchase and also my first ever Loewe bag. Has anyone here purchased their Loewe bag (or any other purchase) from FWRD before? If so what were your experiences? Are their items authentic? Would really appreciate your help! Thanks!


Yes I’ve bought plenty of designer pieces from FWRD, including Loewe, not so much recently though because the currency exchange isn’t the best for me and I usually do better buying from the UK and Europe. 
Definitely authentic, they ship fast and I never experienced a problem with returns/refunds.  I haven’t bought any major items from them for more than a year - just things like jeans, tees and belts - but I wouldn’t hesitate if the price was right.


----------



## Greentea

I am dying to know what one can generally find bag-wise at the outlet


----------



## pursekitten

Farfetch popped up with a pumpkin spice orange mini puzzle, but the photos don't look representative of the actual colors. 

Can someone who owns this color combo confirm if the bag is a tan/brown/low-key pumpkin? Or is it actually a really bright orange? Google Images shows every variety under the sun.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## doni

chinsumo said:


> *not a bag but thought I’d share*
> 
> Picked this up at the Loewe store in Soho over the weekend. This is what I want my future husband to smell like.
> 
> View attachment 5008629


I have this one and I found the smell is not strong at all, gets lost in a room. Maybe it is because it is the small size? Let me know how it works for you!
 I have the beetroot in the medium size and that smells strong (and wonderful) even if it is not well designed candle wise, the top never melts completely and makes holes. I hope they correct that because I LOVE these candles and they are beautiful.


----------



## chinsumo

doni said:


> I have this one and I found the smell is not strong at all, gets lost in a room. Maybe it is because it is the small size? Let me know how it works for you!
> I have the beetroot in the medium size and that smells strong (and wonderful) even if it is not well designed candle wise, the top never melts completely and makes holes. I hope they correct that because I LOVE these candles and they are beautiful.



I loved the beet root as well but I completely agree about the wax melting in an odd way. Completely different than my cire trudon or diptyque candles which melt evenly. And as far as the scent filling a room, I had it burning on my desk and was able to pick it up faintly but it definitely isn’t as intense as the candles I mentioned above.


----------



## chinsumo

Greentea said:


> I am dying to know what one can generally find bag-wise at the outlet



My friends and I went last summer after spending a weekend in Hudson. They had a lot of seasonal colors for the puzzle, hammock, and flamenco bags. Even the western cowboy puzzle in blue.


----------



## Greentea

chinsumo said:


> My friends and I went last summer after spending a weekend in Hudson. They had a lot of seasonal colors for the puzzle, hammock, and flamenco bags. Even the western cowboy puzzle in blue.


I am after a Mini Flamenco, so this is good to know. Seasonal colors are fine as long as one fits. Thanks!


----------



## doni

New Goya bag


----------



## yahoo33

The Goya bag is very Hermes Constance, but I love and need it!


----------



## Tltxx

The Goya bag is absolutely gorgeous! Such a classic and timeless design, obsessed already!


----------



## Yuki85

The Goya bag looks like the Celine classic.


----------



## Greentea

Yuki85 said:


> The Goya bag looks like the Celine classic.


If does! But I’ll bet you anything it’s way lighter in weight. I wonder about the price point of these


----------



## GrRoxy

I actually like goya, yes, it’s been done but I think it’s just a classic shape and I like loewe logo more than let’s say huge H or celine thing...


----------



## Yuki85

Greentea said:


> If does! But I’ll bet you anything it’s way lighter in weight. I wonder about the price point of these



Hopefully, I like my Celine classic but the weight is just painful . I am also wondering about the price point!


----------



## missmythology

Another Goya fan here  and did you see the new puzzle with a zig zag pattern ?


----------



## doni

yahoo33 said:


> The Goya bag is very Hermes Constance, but I love and need it!





Yuki85 said:


> The Goya bag looks like the Celine classic.



Indeed, it looks like the Celine Classic with the Constance strap .
I do actually own both of those bags and always wished the Classic had a different strap, and the Constance was less conspicuous... 
This does seem to be a less innovative design for JW Anderson, more readily commercial. The leather looks like it has a shine to it? We will have to see...


----------



## chrissiewong

doni said:


> Indeed, it looks like the Celine Classic with the Constance strap .
> I do actually own both of those bags and always wished the Classic had a different strap, and the Constance was less conspicuous...
> This does seem to be a less innovative design for JW Anderson, more readily commercial. The leather looks like it has a shine to it? We will have to see...


I feel that this will be one of the unpopular comments here...I like the sleek design of the Goya bag but as you said, it’s rather commercial.
I love Loewe bags to bits (I have a small puzzle and hammock) and I am planning to get a gate or a flamenco. However, as much as I felt excited about Goya at the first glance, it has lost Loewe’s playful soul. For a flap bag design, I would rather get a Barcelona instead!


----------



## doni

chrissiewong said:


> I feel that this will be one of the unpopular comments here...I like the sleek design of the Goya bag but as you said, it’s rather commercial.
> I love Loewe bags to bits (I have a small puzzle and hammock) and I am planning to get a gate or a flamenco. However, as much as I felt excited about Goya at the first glance, it has lost Loewe’s playful soul. For a flap bag design, I would rather get a Barcelona instead!


I do agree.
Also, it looked to me like all the latest bags from JW were efforts in elaborating on the possibilities of the no hardware bag, which I find really interesting and inspiring right now, so this rather basic plastering of the metal logo on the front seems somehow out of character. 

Still this is a good looking bag. Even if I don’t think it will distract me from considering the Balloon.


----------



## Greentea

It looks like the strap is removable and you can attach different ones. Also, this one looks like it's less fussy to get into vs the Celine. That's not my favorite clasp


----------



## daveloeweyou

chrissiewong said:


> I feel that this will be one of the unpopular comments here...I like the sleek design of the Goya bag but as you said, it’s rather commercial.
> I love Loewe bags to bits (I have a small puzzle and hammock) and I am planning to get a gate or a flamenco. However, as much as I felt excited about Goya at the first glance, it has lost Loewe’s playful soul. For a flap bag design, I would rather get a Barcelona instead!


This season will have a new Barcelona with the same leather than the Goya. Visit Loewe Instagram.


----------



## doni

If the Goya bag is a beautiful but not very imaginative take on the handbag, same cannot be said of the bracelet clutch


----------



## soysheep

I’m lattteeee buttt pls enjoy the show with moiii! This has to be one of my fav campaign since A Show in the Box!


----------



## soysheep

doni said:


> I do agree.
> Also, it looked to me like all the latest bags from JW were efforts in elaborating on the possibilities of the no hardware bag, which I find really interesting and inspiring right now, so this rather basic plastering of the metal logo on the front seems somehow out of character.
> 
> Still this is a good looking bag. Even if I don’t think it will distract me from considering the Balloon.



I’m so agreeing with you guys! I think this is a marketing tactic as they are trying to push Loewe more mainstream. 

Loewe has been such an underrated brand for so long even with its hit bags like the Puzzle and Hammock. Def this bag is sorta “basic” for the Loewe aesthetic but 1) they can attract more customers and 2) show off their leather workquality


----------



## lumkeikei

My compensation gift is here. It’s a totoro bead with the leather strap.


----------



## lumkeikei

It looks a bit empty right now. I might get two more beads to fill it up.


----------



## despair

lumkeikei said:


> My compensation gift is here. It’s a totoro bead with the leather strap.


That's nice! Even this bead was in extremely limited quantities (who knows why) so it's a good keepsake too!


----------



## DollyGirl

lumkeikei said:


> My compensation gift is here. It’s a totoro bead with the leather strap.



That's nice! I bought the bead myself and it was so limited.


----------



## Lurveydovey

Has anyone seen the Anagram tote bag IRL? it looks beautiful on the website! Love that it has both shoulder straps and top handles


----------



## despair

Lurveydovey said:


> Has anyone seen the Anagram tote bag IRL? it looks beautiful on the website! Love that it has both shoulder straps and top handles
> 
> View attachment 5016047


Yes my sister bought this! It's a very beautiful bag and the dual handles are extremely practical. Leather is very nice too!


----------



## despair

Duplicate post


----------



## Greentea

That Anagram tote is gorgeous! Loewe (and Hermes, but well) does the best tans!

Okay, does anyone have a Flamenco in a lighter color? Asking for a girl who wants a pale lime (which I see as the perfect lemon yellow)


----------



## despair

Just added these pre-owned pieces - XL Puzzle and XS Military Messenger - to my Loewe collection. Got them for a steal so really quite pleased with the purchase...


----------



## muchstuff

Has anyone seen this style? If so, is there anything you can tell me about it? TIA! (not a great photo but the best I could find, not sure if it's authentic as I can't seem to find any other photos).


----------



## chinsumo

Just wanted to share my outfit pic with my new Amazona. Wore this to the orthodontist lol.

Maison Margiela coat and shoes.
Jil Sander shirt
Acne pants
And my new fave Amazona


----------



## antreyes03

Just wanted to share my new-to-me medium Loewe puzzle bag! Got her for an amazing deal (about half off the price of medium puzzle bags these days)!


----------



## CJPC90292

Hi!
Does anyone know what year the feet on the small puzzle bag were removed? I’m trying to decide yes or no for feet. Thank you so much!


----------



## Lillianlm

CJPC90292 said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone know what year the feet on the small puzzle bag were removed? I’m trying to decide yes or no for feet. Thank you so much!



I think by 2017 or 2018. It’s more than just not having feet — it’s also the narrower strap and lack of D ring.


----------



## CJPC90292

Lillianlm said:


> I think by 2017 or 2018. It’s more than just not having feet — it’s also the narrower strap and lack of D ring.


Do you think getting the older style pre-loved is a better option than a new one? I’m concerned not having the feet because I’m interested in a light color bag. Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## Lillianlm

CJPC90292 said:


> Do you think getting the older style pre-loved is a better option than a new one? I’m concerned not having the feet because I’m interested in a light color bag. Thanks for your assistance!



I can only speak for myself, but I am on the lookout for an older small puzzle because I prefer all the features that are no longer available on the current ones. I want feet in case I put the bag down on the floor. I prefer the thicker strap, which doesn’t gap like the thin strap does (which also happens on my flamenco bag). I have used the D ring to make my medium puzzle a backpack, but that feature isn’t as important to me as the other two.


----------



## Addicted to bags

chinsumo said:


> View attachment 5018806
> 
> Just wanted to share my outfit pic with my new Amazona. Wore this to the orthodontist lol.
> 
> Maison Margiela coat and shoes.
> Jil Sander shirt
> Acne pants
> And my new fave Amazona


Is that the Amazona 28 size? I love it


----------



## CJPC90292

Lillianlm said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I am on the lookout for an older small puzzle because I prefer all the features that are no longer available on the current ones. I want feet in case I put the bag down on the floor. I prefer the thicker strap, which doesn’t gap like the thin strap does (which also happens on my flamenco bag). I have used the D ring to make my medium puzzle a backpack, but that feature isn’t as important to me as the other two.


Thank you for your insights. I was leaning toward looking for the older style and you have confirmed my decision. Thanks again


----------



## chinsumo

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that the Amazona 28 size? I love it



Thanks! Yes it is!


----------



## antreyes03

CJPC90292 said:


> Do you think getting the older style pre-loved is a better option than a new one? I’m concerned not having the feet because I’m interested in a light color bag. Thanks for your assistance!



A thousand times yes! I was debating between getting a brand new bag but decided on a preloved one because of all the features the newer ones didn't have. I like the option of wearing the bag different ways (with the d-ring) and the protection that the feet could offer. I also couldn't justify paying more for less features ‍♀️


----------



## jtpolaris

Feel like this isn't worth a separate thread: saw what I think is the Loewe Puzzle Rugby (?) in brown/white on a passerby this weekend, loved it a lot, tried to find it when I came home and couldn't find it anywhere new or pre-loved! Any tips/advice on this particular bag? I keep almost deciding on my first designer bag then something sways me haha!


----------



## ghoulish

I can't wait to see all of the Loewe eye candy!!

I'll go first, here's my small teal/blue/black multicolor puzzle.


----------



## despair

Heading into office today, so carrying my XL Puzzle together with the bunny cardholder (super cute but actually rather impractical to use for card holding lol)


----------



## gloomfilter

jtpolaris said:


> Feel like this isn't worth a separate thread: saw what I think is the Loewe Puzzle Rugby (?) in brown/white on a passerby this weekend, loved it a lot, tried to find it when I came home and couldn't find it anywhere new or pre-loved! Any tips/advice on this particular bag? I keep almost deciding on my first designer bag then something sways me haha!



I actually saw the mini bag Puzzle rugby was on sale at the Loewe Woodbury outlet in Jan. Not sure if it is still available! But you can call them and ask!


----------



## Christofle

Now that spring is around the corner it’s time to bring out this cheery little fellow.


----------



## Lillianlm

My flat puzzle pouch. Isn’t she pretty?


----------



## ghoulish

Lillianlm said:


> My flat puzzle pouch. Isn’t she pretty?


That she is! Love the rose detail.


----------



## despair

Out and about town this afternoon with my large Puzzle in tow.


----------



## despair

Quick lunch outside and carrying the XS Military Messenger. This is the 2018 model and it has since been improved with a magnetic flap closure and an easier clasp on the strap to adjust the length.


----------



## Christofle

Kicks today


----------



## despair

Christofle said:


> Kicks today
> 
> View attachment 5032495


Wow love the color and the retro vibe! What's this shoe called?


----------



## Christofle

despair said:


> Wow love the color and the retro vibe! What's this shoe called?


Um when I bought it years ago it came in a box that just said men’s panelled leather high tops... not exactly the most creative name. It came in a mixed media version like mine, all black leather and beige suede.


----------



## despair

Christofle said:


> Um when I bought it years ago it came in a box that just said men’s panelled leather high tops... not exactly the most creative name. It came in a mixed media version like mine, all black leather and beige suede.


Love the heft and the color! Time to do some Googling heh


----------



## momshj

My WOC and I love it.


----------



## rosewang924

Waiting for our morning Starbucks coffee, medium marine puzzle.


----------



## chinsumo

Amazona 28


----------



## Straight-Laced

Took my small water green Puzzle out for Sunday lunch


----------



## despair

Out for window shopping on a Sunday afternoon with the new-to-me tote


----------



## starrynite_87

balenciamags said:


> I can't wait to see all of the Loewe eye candy!!
> 
> I'll go first, here's my small teal/blue/black multicolor puzzle.
> 
> View attachment 5023630


Love the color combo


----------



## pursekitten

Mini puzzle with a dash of vintage color!


----------



## momshj

I now decided on a new Loewe instead of Hermes for my day bag. I am not in love with The Puzzle but did fall head over heels for The Barcelona. Any people here that can give me their review.... pros/cons? I am thinking of the Oat color for spring/summer and hoping it stays clean.


----------



## momshj

Just found this Barcelona Bag.... I wanted the Oat but this is on sale and may really cute for summer. Anyone else on here have pink Loewe bags?


----------



## pursekitten

Took the mini for a spring walk as the cherry blossom watch continues! Hoping for blossoms in ~1 week.




Bomber jacket: Zara (pre-loved at RAGTAG during a trip)
Shirt: Uniqlo x SPRZ NY
Skirt: Uniqlo
Belt: Marc Jacobs (pre-loved from The Real Real)
Suede Shoes: Sam Edelman


----------



## pony

I‘m just about to order the Gate Dual mini in yellow. It‘s 15% off. I don‘t need it but I like it so much...


----------



## phishfan

mini puzzle in pomodoro


----------



## pursekitten

phishfan said:


> mini puzzle in pomodoro



What a stunning color—congratulations!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Mini Puzzle in neon yellow basking in the sun.


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

Loewe Paula’s Ibiza bag. Love it!


----------



## gbourg425

I’m interested in a Loewe Puzzle small midnight navy (old style with feet) on Vestiaire Collective. I wasn’t sure if the old style was even made in the midnight navy color. Does anyone have experience buying from VC and the bags being 100% legit?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

gbourg425 said:


> I’m interested in a Loewe Puzzle small midnight navy (old style with feet) on Vestiaire Collective. I wasn’t sure if the old style was even made in the midnight navy color. Does anyone have experience buying from VC and the bags being 100% legit?


I've had mainly problems with VC because all three items I've bought from them were SNAD:s (one bag and two smaller slg significantly not as described, all returned, had to go to PayPal to get my refund for two of them). None of them were fakes though. I'd ask VC/the seller to specify the condition is as described, which will make it easier if there are problems and you have to return and escalate to PayPal. Take lots of pics in that case.


----------



## gbourg425

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've had mainly problems with VC because all three items I've bought from them were SNAD:s (one bag and two smaller slg significantly not as described, all returned, had to go to PayPal to get my refund for two of them). None of them were fakes though. I'd ask VC/the seller to specify the condition is as described, which will make it easier if there are problems and you have to return and escalate to PayPal. Take lots of pics in that case.


Thanks for the reply! Good to know. Her measurements are off even though she says it’s a small so I just questioned her about that.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

gbourg425 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Good to know. Her measurements are off even though she says it’s a small so I just questioned her about that.


Try and post it here and maybe someone can help you better than I can:





						*CLOSED* Authenticate This Loewe
					

Hello guys!  I am new here and an absolute purse lover. I recently found this bag on a online marketplace and wanted to know what you guys think! My only concern is that the puzzle pieces are too close together or am I being paranoid and it is passable? It also seems to be in a “used” condition...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Red Barchetta

My favorite small tan Puzzle keeping me company.


----------



## momshj

Straight-Laced said:


> Took my small water green Puzzle out for Sunday lunch
> 
> View attachment 5037518


That color... LOVE


----------



## lanimoya

sweetpotayto said:


> Has anyone else seen the new mini puzzle bag? I had my eye on the small but the mini is so cute


----------



## lanimoya

Can someone tell if my Loewe balloon bag is authentic? I just registered here i don’t know how to post


----------



## lanimoya

Here are the pics


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

lanimoya said:


> Here are the pics


Hello lanimoya and welcome!

Try posting your pics in this thread:




__





						*CLOSED* Authenticate This Loewe
					

Hello guys!  I am new here and an absolute purse lover. I recently found this bag on a online marketplace and wanted to know what you guys think! My only concern is that the puzzle pieces are too close together or am I being paranoid and it is passable? It also seems to be in a “used” condition...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Mini Hammock today


----------



## MrsSlocomb

With my Loewe sunnies


----------



## doni

lanimoya said:


> Here are the pics


There is an authentication thread were you can post it. We don’t have “official” authenticators but I just got a Balloon and could compare. Please also post the label.


----------



## lanimoya

doni said:


> There is an authentication thread were you can post it. We don’t have “official” authenticators but I just got a Balloon and could compare. Please also post the label.


----------



## phishfan

At the Loewe store with my green puzzle


----------



## phishfan

Forgot to attach the pic!


----------



## awheaton

Does anyone know if the Loewe basket bag raffia will change color over time? I just received a new basket bag in the mail and it has a bit of a green/yellowish tinge. I'm hoping that it changes to more of a natural beige color. If it doesn't, then I'm thinking I might want to return the bag.


----------



## Thea Rose

Hey Loewe lovers! I was wondering if anyone owns a Puzzle in midnight blue/black? Is it easy to style? Is it not too blue in real life? I am in need of a  black bag, and so was considering getting this one as an alternative to plain black. 

We don't have a boutique where I am, so my only option is to order online. There are also not so many youtube videos featuring this colour. 

I'd be also super grateful if you could post photos, if there are any. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## tamqnn

Thea Rose said:


> Hey Loewe lovers! I was wondering if anyone owns a Puzzle in midnight blue/black? Is it easy to style? Is it not too blue in real life? I am in need of a  black bag, and so was considering getting this one as an alternative to plain black.
> 
> We don't have a boutique where I am, so my only option is to order online. There are also not so many youtube videos featuring this colour.
> 
> I'd be also super grateful if you could post photos, if there are any. Many thanks in advance!



Hi Thea,

I don’t own the midnight/black combo but I did see it in store and tried it on. I was in the same boat trying to decide between this combo and plain black.

I think in pictures & videos, it does pass as black. However, I do see the navy in real life - it’s a very dark navy. My friend said under the store’s direct light, she saw a purple tint. I ultimately went with the plain black because I feel like the smooth leather gave it a nice “shine.” Versus the grained leather of the midnight made the color look a bit dull to me. Although the contrast stitching on the midnight & the gold combo were very nice.

I’ve attached some modshots of when I went to the store. Unfortunately I didn’t take pictures of the 2 colors side-by-side but hopefully it’ll help.

Midnight Navy:






Black:






(This is a picture of the bag charms but I think it captures the shine of the leather & color very well.)


----------



## Thea Rose

tamqnn said:


> Hi Thea,
> 
> I don’t own the midnight/black combo but I did see it in store and tried it on. I was in the same boat trying to decide between this combo and plain black.
> 
> I think in pictures & videos, it does pass as black. However, I do see the navy in real life - it’s a very dark navy. My friend said under the store’s direct light, she saw a purple tint. I ultimately went with the plain black because I feel like the smooth leather gave it a nice “shine.” Versus the grained leather of the midnight made the color look a bit dull to me. Although the contrast stitching on the midnight & the gold combo were very nice.
> 
> I’ve attached some modshots of when I went to the store. Unfortunately I didn’t take pictures of the 2 colors side-by-side but hopefully it’ll help.
> 
> Midnight Navy:
> View attachment 5082936
> 
> View attachment 5082937
> 
> 
> 
> Black:
> View attachment 5082938
> 
> View attachment 5082939
> 
> View attachment 5082940
> 
> (This is a picture of the bag charms but I think it captures the shine of the leather & color very well.)


Thank you so much, this is extremely helpful!


----------



## atoizzard5

Can anyone recommend a bag organizer or insert for the small puzzle? Thanks!!


----------



## despair

atoizzard5 said:


> Can anyone recommend a bag organizer or insert for the small puzzle? Thanks!!


Many people recommend Samorga or Zoomoni!


----------



## atoizzard5

despair said:


> Many people recommend Samorga or Zoomoni!



Thank you!

I just received my preloved small sand/mink puzzle from Brandear so I will get an organizer once I send to legit grails. I used legit grails recently for a bottega bag, I realized it was fake while they authenticated it...so I’m a bit nervous now from that experience! They were very nice and gave me a credit to use their service again so I will use it for the puzzle.

Everything on this puzzle looks good to me except the gold logo on the strap appears a bit crooked...I checked many pics online and it seems straps are not completely identical since it is handmade. The gold logo on the Loewe and Net a Porter sites are crooked too. I know we don’t have the official authentication thread anymore so I will search for other third party authentication.


----------



## totally

atoizzard5 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just received my preloved small sand/mink puzzle from Brandear so I will get an organizer once I send to legit grails. I used legit grails recently for a bottega bag, I realized it was fake while they authenticated it...so I’m a bit nervous now from that experience! They were very nice and gave me a credit to use their service again so I will use it for the puzzle.
> 
> Everything on this puzzle looks good to me except the gold logo on the strap appears a bit crooked...I checked many pics online and it seems straps are not completely identical since it is handmade. The gold logo on the Loewe and Net a Porter sites are crooked too. I know we don’t have the official authentication thread anymore so I will search for other third party authentication.
> 
> View attachment 5087285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087286



Oh wow, my experience with LegitGrails was the opposite at least for Loewe...they seemed to prefer ruling a bag to be fake if even 1 feature is off/unclear in photos.


----------



## atoizzard5

totally said:


> Oh wow, my experience with LegitGrails was the opposite at least for Loewe...they seemed to prefer ruling a bag to be fake if even 1 feature is off/unclear in photos.



yes I’ve only heard great things! The fake bottega seemed really good, I caught it because I checked the authenticate bottega thread and there was a fake bag posted there a little while ago with the same serial number! One of the Authenticators there said that this serial number has been used on a lot of fakes. I shared that with the legit grails team so they are aware in the future.


----------



## phoebe_chen

Out and about with not-from-current-season-but-new-to-me small puzzle bag in Stone blue!


----------



## Lillianlm

phoebe_chen said:


> Out and about with not-from-current-season-but-new-to-me small puzzle bag in Stone blue!
> View attachment 5094399



I love Stone Blue and have been keeping an eye open for a pre-loved small one, because I want the feet and D ring, not to mention the color. What I really need to do is confirm that I would be happy with the small size, but whenever I walk into Saks (the only store near me that carries Loewe), they don’t have any small puzzles on the floor.  I have a much-loved medium in tan and just want to be sure that I won’t find the opening of the small too cumbersome. 

Anyway, wear your new-to-you gorgeous bag in good health and thanks for sharing!


----------



## phoebe_chen

Lillianlm said:


> I love Stone Blue and have been keeping an eye open for a pre-loved small one, because I want the feet and D ring, not to mention the color. What I really need to do is confirm that I would be happy with the small size, but whenever I walk into Saks (the only store near me that carries Loewe), they don’t have any small puzzles on the floor.  I have a much-loved medium in tan and just want to be sure that I won’t find the opening of the small too cumbersome.
> 
> Anyway, wear your new-to-you gorgeous bag in good health and thanks for sharing!



Thank you! I had a large puzzle bag that I eventually let go, so I totally understand your concern about the opening! To me, it's not too bothersome but yeah, fitting a normal size book would requires tilting it a bit to get in (Gone are the days when I could just throw everything I need, heck, a 13 inch macbook air, to the large size)

That being said, I absolutely love the lightweight factor of the small size. I did worry once about missing the feet, but from a design standpoint, it is a cleaner look with the thin strap (which quite important to me). Also, the thin strap doesn't fall off my shoulder! (which was the case for me with the large puzzle, especially lugging it around over a thick coat during winter)

Lastly, I thought finding a mint condition in the older design (in stone blue) might be tougher since it's been around longer, which something that frustrates me more because I want the color so bad, but I do understand having feet would make using the bag a little more at ease. Nevertheless, with all those factors in, I decided to bit the bullet with the newer design and glad to report it's been an absolute bliss using it! Hope it helps


----------



## phoebe_chen

Checking out Gucci's multicolor collection w/ my small puzzle in Stone Blue!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

phoebe_chen said:


> Checking out Gucci's multicolor collection w/ my small puzzle in Stone Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095342


Do they have super mini multicolor there? Can you take a picture comparing it to your small puzzle?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Running errands with my Mini Hammock. Perfect summer mini bag!


----------



## atoizzard5

Finally warm enough to use this one


----------



## phoebe_chen

MrsSlocomb said:


> Do they have super mini multicolor there? Can you take a picture comparing it to your small puzzle?



Yes they do!! I actually managed to get one myself in the most stunning green! (IMO the best color in the collection followed by a tie between the striking light blue/pink). Some pics below!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

phoebe_chen said:


> Yes they do!! I actually managed to get one myself in the most stunning green! (IMO the best color in the collection followed by a tie between the striking light blue/pink). Some pics below!
> 
> View attachment 5095467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095469


Wow! I've been thinking of getting that as my first Gucci.  Can I ask what size phone you have and if it fits?  I need to fit my phone...


----------



## phoebe_chen

MrsSlocomb said:


> Wow! I've been thinking of getting that as my first Gucci.  Can I ask what size phone you have and if it fits?  I need to fit my phone...



ahahahaa it's actually also my first Gucci item! Can't resist the fun colors they have. I have Google pixel 4a and it fits comfortably with plenty of room (you can find the dimensions here https://store.google.com/ca/product/pixel_4a_specs?hl=en-GB) I believe it will fit slightly bigger phone bcs my phone by nowadays' standard is considered small! 

There's a ton of super mini marmont review on youtube with more popular phone choices (apple, samsung) being put onto the test. Hope that's helpful!


----------



## pursekitten

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 5095382
> 
> Running errands with my Mini Hammock. Perfect summer mini bag!



That's such a cute bag! What fits in your mini Hammock? I think there may be a mini or small hammock in my future when I make it to the Loewe flagship.


----------



## atoizzard5

The small surplus bag is adorable! My husband said it looks like a lunch bag though lol.

and here are is the Loewe section at Holt renfrew! The small avocado puzzle is stunning


----------



## Loewetwink

Luna said:


> Waaaah - can someone please take a looksy at their puzzle bag and check the tabs that hold the rectangle rings to see if they can spot cracking in the edge ink? Pretty please



I have the same problem as well! I know it’s from using the crossbody/shoulder strap and how it only attaches from one side so the hardware stretches the loops on the tab. Could be a problem for only the medium bags I believe, but I haven’t heard of anyone else having the same issues. Did you purchase yours new Instore?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

pursekitten said:


> That's such a cute bag! What fits in your mini Hammock? I think there may be a mini or small hammock in my future when I make it to the Loewe flagship.


So it fits my Samsung S20, wallet, keys, masks, and cosmetic case, and probably a small water bottle.  I don't carry alot.  I just LOVE this bag for summer


----------



## MrsSlocomb

phoebe_chen said:


> ahahahaa it's actually also my first Gucci item! Can't resist the fun colors they have. I have Google pixel 4a and it fits comfortably with plenty of room (you can find the dimensions here https://store.google.com/ca/product/pixel_4a_specs?hl=en-GB) I believe it will fit slightly bigger phone bcs my phone by nowadays' standard is considered small!
> 
> There's a ton of super mini marmont review on youtube with more popular phone choices (apple, samsung) being put onto the test. Hope that's helpful!


Thanks. My phone is 6.57 inches long. I think that is the size of the bag, but I can't find any videos on it. I thought if because it was a fabric bag it might stretch to fit it


----------



## despair

The FW men's collection and women's pre collection is now up on the website! There's a new Large Elephant bag!!!!


----------



## despair

Really really cute bag and the tan color is gorgeous but not the most practical. The interior is essentially a bucket bag but the structure of the elephant does make the bag really bulge from your side when slinging crossbody or shoulder carrying....


----------



## curiouscat4

hi everybody! i've been obsessed with loewe for years now.. i just got a preloved small tan puzzle and i think its a super fake. i'm kind of devastated. i've submitted photos to legit grails. i am on the edge of my seat waiting to hear what they say. i absolutely love this bag but i can't tolerate being fooled. anyone want to give their thoughts?


----------



## curiouscat4

a couple more pics..


----------



## totally

curiouscat4 said:


> hi everybody! i've been obsessed with loewe for years now.. i just got a preloved small tan puzzle and i think its a super fake. i'm kind of devastated. i've submitted photos to legit grails. i am on the edge of my seat waiting to hear what they say. i absolutely love this bag but i can't tolerate being fooled. anyone want to give their thoughts?





curiouscat4 said:


> a couple more pics..



Sent you a DM!


----------



## atoizzard5

curiouscat4 said:


> hi everybody! i've been obsessed with loewe for years now.. i just got a preloved small tan puzzle and i think its a super fake. i'm kind of devastated. i've submitted photos to legit grails. i am on the edge of my seat waiting to hear what they say. i absolutely love this bag but i can't tolerate being fooled. anyone want to give their thoughts?



Hi there! Legit grails is very good so they can let you know for sure. Where did you purchase this bag?


----------



## curiouscat4

poshmark and they authenticated it before shipping.


----------



## atoizzard5

curiouscat4 said:


> poshmark and they authenticated it before shipping.



I believe poshmark has an authenticity guarantee so you should get your money back if LegitGrails confirms it is a super fake.
I’m really sorry! It is sad to see how common this has become in the preloved market. It seems the safest ways to ensure authenticity are to buy directly from boutique or retails like fashionphile or do a secondary authentication before buying the item.

I hope you hear soon!


----------



## de_priss

Me and my small midnight/navy loewe in the train!


----------



## Evergreen602

My Amber / Light Oat Puzzle has been my short work week companion.


----------



## Sferics

Hi there, I hope you all doing well 
Is there anyone who has a Lazo bucket bag? Perhaps in wool? 
I'd like to see (model) pics and hear your experience with the bag.


----------



## despair

Not a bag but finally taking my new shoes out for a spin...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lillianlm said:


> My flat puzzle pouch. Isn’t she pretty?


this is gorgeous!


----------



## Lillianlm

Sunshine mama said:


> this is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## muggles

curiouscat4 said:


> poshmark and they authenticated it before shipping.


Any word from LegitGrail?


----------



## curiouscat4

muggles said:


> Any word from LegitGrail?


FAKE. based on inconsistent stitching. maybe they just give one reason. enough to call it.


----------



## atoizzard5

curiouscat4 said:


> FAKE. based on inconsistent stitching. maybe they just give one reason. enough to call it.



Sorry this happened! did you hear from poshmark on getting your money back? The seller should be banned.


----------



## jane

Me posing next to the bananas


----------



## muggles

curiouscat4 said:


> FAKE. based on inconsistent stitching. maybe they just give one reason. enough to call it.


Poshmark should have caught the fake and never sent it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

muggles said:


> Poshmark should have caught the fake and never sent it!


Poshmark authentication is notorious for being useless or complicate with the fraud. I've experienced the same thing myself with a super fake Puzzle bag.


----------



## earthygirl

phoebe_chen said:


> Thank you! I had a large puzzle bag that I eventually let go, so I totally understand your concern about the opening! To me, it's not too bothersome but yeah, fitting a normal size book would requires tilting it a bit to get in (Gone are the days when I could just throw everything I need, heck, a 13 inch macbook air, to the large size)
> 
> That being said, I absolutely love the lightweight factor of the small size. I did worry once about missing the feet, but from a design standpoint, it is a cleaner look with the thin strap (which quite important to me). Also, the thin strap doesn't fall off my shoulder! (which was the case for me with the large puzzle, especially lugging it around over a thick coat during winter)
> 
> Lastly, I thought finding a mint condition in the older design (in stone blue) might be tougher since it's been around longer, which something that frustrates me more because I want the color so bad, but I do understand having feet would make using the bag a little more at ease. Nevertheless, with all those factors in, I decided to bit the bullet with the newer design and glad to report it's been an absolute bliss using it! Hope it helps


I had a small puzzle in stone blue and sold it. It was such a lovely color but I sold it because I used my tan one more frequently. People get bored of colors more quickly than neutral tones so I would keep checking the preloved market. When I listed mine on eBay it sold within 3 days!


----------



## totally

curiouscat4 said:


> FAKE. based on inconsistent stitching. maybe they just give one reason. enough to call it.





muggles said:


> Poshmark should have caught the fake and never sent it!





Addicted to bags said:


> Poshmark authentication is notorious for being useless or complicate with the fraud. I've experienced the same thing myself with a super fake Puzzle bag.



I really hope Poshmark makes this right for you. I've seen some nice designer finds on Poshmark but if their authentication services are useless AND they don't take any responsibility for letting a fake slip through,* they are basically telling people to avoid buying anything high value on Poshmark.*

It's in their best interest to take your side, so people have confidence when buying designer items on Poshmark. I'm sure these high value luxury goods result in the best commissions for Poshmark. Otherwise sellers and buyers may as well stick to eBay, who have lower commissions and better recourse for the buyer through Paypal.


----------



## curiouscat4

curiouscat4 said:


> hi everybody! i've been obsessed with loewe for years now.. i just got a preloved small tan puzzle and i think its a super fake. i'm kind of devastated. i've submitted photos to legit grails. i am on the edge of my seat waiting to hear what they say. i absolutely love this bag but i can't tolerate being fooled. anyone want to give their thoughts?





curiouscat4 said:


> a couple more pics..





totally said:


> I really hope Poshmark makes this right for you. I've seen some nice designer finds on Poshmark but if their authentication services are useless AND they don't take any responsibility for letting a fake slip through,* they are basically telling people to avoid buying anything high value on Poshmark.*
> 
> It's in their best interest to take your side, so people have confidence when buying designer items on Poshmark. I'm sure these high value luxury goods result in the best commissions for Poshmark. Otherwise sellers and buyers may as well stick to eBay, who have lower commissions and better recourse for the buyer through Paypal.




The Saga continues.. Poshmark came back and deemed the bag authentic and closed my dispute case. They authenticated it before they shipped the bag to me and also had a third party called ****************** authenticate it (when i filed my dispute claim) based off the photos the seller had posted in the original poshmark listing. these photos do not show enough up close details of the bag and so, you get the idea.. quite outrageous and not the proper way to authenticate the bag. quite frustrating since i submitted several photos in the original case dispute process with poshmark and they didn't take note of them. i even paid legit grails to take a look at very clear photos i had taken of the bag and they deemed it a fake based on the inconsistent stitching pattern throughout the bag. i submitted this legit grails review to poshmark as well and that was also disregarded. so.. i reached back out to customer service after they closed the case requesting a manager respond to me because i simply refuse to accept this verdict on this bag! i paid $1,850. and for goodness sakes this bag is fake and i want my money back! to say i am shocked that they closed the case saying the bag is authentic is an under statement, i am beyond dumbfounded!
there are many other inconsistencies to note to deem the bag a fake besides just the inconsistent stitching that legit grails pointed out. i thought these comparison photos could be a great help to anyone wanting to learn the differences and to anyone considering to buy a pre-loved loewe small puzzle bag on how to recognize a fake. i have wanted this bag for so long and i can happily say i got one this week from fashionphile and legit grails said it's authentic! this is the loewe puzzle bag in size small in the color tan. it is the older original version from 2017 with the hardware feet and double wide shoulder strap. i took these photos to compare the bags and i just sent them to poshmark's customer service after they did reply to me this morning to look into the matter further. i hope these comparison photos can make it clear to poshmark on the differences between authentic vs. not authentic.
at this point i think I can say i do not recommend anyone to purchase a pre-loved loewe bag from poshmark or potentially any other luxury brand bag for that matter unless the seller provides enough detailed photos to convince you of authenticity and even still you run a risk. ask a lot of questions, ask for lots of photos! if ever in doubt submit photos to legit grails or any other outside authenticators. because thru my experience i am not impressed with poshmark's authenticity process. previous to this i thought poshmark was great and i really love the clothing items i have scored through their service. but boy, this experience.. what a nightmare!
also, to note: if the seller says it comes with it's dustbag and cards.. that is not enough to ease you that you are buying an authentic bag. 

note about these photos: 
1. consistent stitching: here the color of thread isn't even the same.
2. shape: here the side view is a dead giveaway.
3. logo on top: the fake shows the logo deeply embossed and should not be on classic calf loewe puzzle small models.
4. zipper end logos: these couldn't be more different, very obvious. the fake logo is upside down and reversed.
5. serial number tag: this original version (small with feet and wide strap) was not produced in 18. last year was 17. so, that's a dead giveaway here too.
6. strap hook letters: one is clean and precise, the other not.
7. loewe letters on inside tag and on zipper pulls and hooks, the different shape of the letters is subtle but there are differences!

buyers beware, be smart, get a good sale price or discount on pre-loved whenever possible and love your Loewe! they truly are gorgeous well made bags that we can cherish and enjoy for years and years!


----------



## atoizzard5

So sorry you went through this @curiouscat4 ! I hope you get your money back soon. Thank you for posting these pictures! The puzzle super fakes are rampant in the preloved market. And it’s great you have an authentic puzzle now!


----------



## ghoulish

curiouscat4 said:


> The Saga continues.. Poshmark came back and deemed the bag authentic and closed my dispute case. They authenticated it before they shipped the bag to me and also had a third party called ****************** authenticate it (when i filed my dispute claim) based off the photos the seller had posted in the original poshmark listing. these photos do not show enough up close details of the bag and so, you get the idea.. quite outrageous and not the proper way to authenticate the bag. quite frustrating since i submitted several photos in the original case dispute process with poshmark and they didn't take note of them. i even paid legit grails to take a look at very clear photos i had taken of the bag and they deemed it a fake based on the inconsistent stitching pattern throughout the bag. i submitted this legit grails review to poshmark as well and that was also disregarded. so.. i reached back out to customer service after they closed the case requesting a manager respond to me because i simply refuse to accept this verdict on this bag! i paid $1,850. and for goodness sakes this bag is fake and i want my money back! to say i am shocked that they closed the case saying the bag is authentic is an under statement, i am beyond dumbfounded!
> there are many other inconsistencies to note to deem the bag a fake besides just the inconsistent stitching that legit grails pointed out. i thought these comparison photos could be a great help to anyone wanting to learn the differences and to anyone considering to buy a pre-loved loewe small puzzle bag on how to recognize a fake. i have wanted this bag for so long and i can happily say i got one this week from fashionphile and legit grails said it's authentic! this is the loewe puzzle bag in size small in the color tan. it is the older original version from 2017 with the hardware feet and double wide shoulder strap. i took these photos to compare the bags and i just sent them to poshmark's customer service after they did reply to me this morning to look into the matter further. i hope these comparison photos can make it clear to poshmark on the differences between authentic vs. not authentic.
> at this point i think I can say i do not recommend anyone to purchase a pre-loved loewe bag from poshmark or potentially any other luxury brand bag for that matter unless the seller provides enough detailed photos to convince you of authenticity and even still you run a risk. ask a lot of questions, ask for lots of photos! if ever in doubt submit photos to legit grails or any other outside authenticators. because thru my experience i am not impressed with poshmark's authenticity process. previous to this i thought poshmark was great and i really love the clothing items i have scored through their service. but boy, this experience.. what a nightmare!
> also, to note: if the seller says it comes with it's dustbag and cards.. that is not enough to ease you that you are buying an authentic bag.
> 
> note about these photos:
> 1. consistent stitching: here the color of thread isn't even the same.
> 2. shape: here the side view is a dead giveaway.
> 3. logo on top: the fake shows the logo deeply embossed and should not be on classic calf loewe puzzle small models.
> 4. zipper end logos: these couldn't be more different, very obvious. the fake logo is upside down and reversed.
> 5. serial number tag: this original version (small with feet and wide strap) was not produced in 18. last year was 17. so, that's a dead giveaway here too.
> 6. strap hook letters: one is clean and precise, the other not.
> 7. loewe letters on inside tag and on zipper pulls and hooks, the different shape of the letters is subtle but there are differences!
> 
> buyers beware, be smart, get a good sale price or discount on pre-loved whenever possible and love your Loewe! they truly are gorgeous well made bags that we can cherish and enjoy for years and years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106618
> View attachment 5106619
> View attachment 5106621
> View attachment 5106622
> View attachment 5106623
> View attachment 5106625
> View attachment 5106626
> View attachment 5106628
> View attachment 5106629
> View attachment 5106630


This is soo detailed. Thanks for spreading the word on superfakes!


----------



## Addicted to bags

curiouscat4 said:


> The Saga continues.. Poshmark came back and deemed the bag authentic and closed my dispute case. They authenticated it before they shipped the bag to me and also had a third party called ****************** authenticate it (when i filed my dispute claim) based off the photos the seller had posted in the original poshmark listing. these photos do not show enough up close details of the bag and so, you get the idea.. quite outrageous and not the proper way to authenticate the bag. quite frustrating since i submitted several photos in the original case dispute process with poshmark and they didn't take note of them. i even paid legit grails to take a look at very clear photos i had taken of the bag and they deemed it a fake based on the inconsistent stitching pattern throughout the bag. i submitted this legit grails review to poshmark as well and that was also disregarded. so.. i reached back out to customer service after they closed the case requesting a manager respond to me because i simply refuse to accept this verdict on this bag! i paid $1,850. and for goodness sakes this bag is fake and i want my money back! to say i am shocked that they closed the case saying the bag is authentic is an under statement, i am beyond dumbfounded!
> there are many other inconsistencies to note to deem the bag a fake besides just the inconsistent stitching that legit grails pointed out. i thought these comparison photos could be a great help to anyone wanting to learn the differences and to anyone considering to buy a pre-loved loewe small puzzle bag on how to recognize a fake. i have wanted this bag for so long and i can happily say i got one this week from fashionphile and legit grails said it's authentic! this is the loewe puzzle bag in size small in the color tan. it is the older original version from 2017 with the hardware feet and double wide shoulder strap. i took these photos to compare the bags and i just sent them to poshmark's customer service after they did reply to me this morning to look into the matter further. i hope these comparison photos can make it clear to poshmark on the differences between authentic vs. not authentic.
> at this point i think I can say i do not recommend anyone to purchase a pre-loved loewe bag from poshmark or potentially any other luxury brand bag for that matter unless the seller provides enough detailed photos to convince you of authenticity and even still you run a risk. ask a lot of questions, ask for lots of photos! if ever in doubt submit photos to legit grails or any other outside authenticators. because thru my experience i am not impressed with poshmark's authenticity process. previous to this i thought poshmark was great and i really love the clothing items i have scored through their service. but boy, this experience.. what a nightmare!
> also, to note: if the seller says it comes with it's dustbag and cards.. that is not enough to ease you that you are buying an authentic bag.
> 
> note about these photos:
> 1. consistent stitching: here the color of thread isn't even the same.
> 2. shape: here the side view is a dead giveaway.
> 3. logo on top: the fake shows the logo deeply embossed and should not be on classic calf loewe puzzle small models.
> 4. zipper end logos: these couldn't be more different, very obvious. the fake logo is upside down and reversed.
> 5. serial number tag: this original version (small with feet and wide strap) was not produced in 18. last year was 17. so, that's a dead giveaway here too.
> 6. strap hook letters: one is clean and precise, the other not.
> 7. loewe letters on inside tag and on zipper pulls and hooks, the different shape of the letters is subtle but there are differences!
> 
> buyers beware, be smart, get a good sale price or discount on pre-loved whenever possible and love your Loewe! they truly are gorgeous well made bags that we can cherish and enjoy for years and years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106618
> View attachment 5106619
> View attachment 5106621
> View attachment 5106622
> View attachment 5106623
> View attachment 5106625
> View attachment 5106626
> View attachment 5106628
> View attachment 5106629
> View attachment 5106630


So sorry to hear Poshmark did this to you too. Can you dispute with your CC company and just send the bag back?


----------



## lanimoya

Please authenticate this basket bag


----------



## lanimoya

Please authenticate this basket bag


----------



## despair

curiouscat4 said:


> The Saga continues.. Poshmark came back and deemed the bag authentic and closed my dispute case. They authenticated it before they shipped the bag to me and also had a third party called ****************** authenticate it (when i filed my dispute claim) based off the photos the seller had posted in the original poshmark listing. these photos do not show enough up close details of the bag and so, you get the idea.. quite outrageous and not the proper way to authenticate the bag. quite frustrating since i submitted several photos in the original case dispute process with poshmark and they didn't take note of them. i even paid legit grails to take a look at very clear photos i had taken of the bag and they deemed it a fake based on the inconsistent stitching pattern throughout the bag. i submitted this legit grails review to poshmark as well and that was also disregarded. so.. i reached back out to customer service after they closed the case requesting a manager respond to me because i simply refuse to accept this verdict on this bag! i paid $1,850. and for goodness sakes this bag is fake and i want my money back! to say i am shocked that they closed the case saying the bag is authentic is an under statement, i am beyond dumbfounded!
> there are many other inconsistencies to note to deem the bag a fake besides just the inconsistent stitching that legit grails pointed out. i thought these comparison photos could be a great help to anyone wanting to learn the differences and to anyone considering to buy a pre-loved loewe small puzzle bag on how to recognize a fake. i have wanted this bag for so long and i can happily say i got one this week from fashionphile and legit grails said it's authentic! this is the loewe puzzle bag in size small in the color tan. it is the older original version from 2017 with the hardware feet and double wide shoulder strap. i took these photos to compare the bags and i just sent them to poshmark's customer service after they did reply to me this morning to look into the matter further. i hope these comparison photos can make it clear to poshmark on the differences between authentic vs. not authentic.
> at this point i think I can say i do not recommend anyone to purchase a pre-loved loewe bag from poshmark or potentially any other luxury brand bag for that matter unless the seller provides enough detailed photos to convince you of authenticity and even still you run a risk. ask a lot of questions, ask for lots of photos! if ever in doubt submit photos to legit grails or any other outside authenticators. because thru my experience i am not impressed with poshmark's authenticity process. previous to this i thought poshmark was great and i really love the clothing items i have scored through their service. but boy, this experience.. what a nightmare!
> also, to note: if the seller says it comes with it's dustbag and cards.. that is not enough to ease you that you are buying an authentic bag.
> 
> note about these photos:
> 1. consistent stitching: here the color of thread isn't even the same.
> 2. shape: here the side view is a dead giveaway.
> 3. logo on top: the fake shows the logo deeply embossed and should not be on classic calf loewe puzzle small models.
> 4. zipper end logos: these couldn't be more different, very obvious. the fake logo is upside down and reversed.
> 5. serial number tag: this original version (small with feet and wide strap) was not produced in 18. last year was 17. so, that's a dead giveaway here too.
> 6. strap hook letters: one is clean and precise, the other not.
> 7. loewe letters on inside tag and on zipper pulls and hooks, the different shape of the letters is subtle but there are differences!
> 
> buyers beware, be smart, get a good sale price or discount on pre-loved whenever possible and love your Loewe! they truly are gorgeous well made bags that we can cherish and enjoy for years and years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106618
> View attachment 5106619
> View attachment 5106621
> View attachment 5106622
> View attachment 5106623
> View attachment 5106625
> View attachment 5106626
> View attachment 5106628
> View attachment 5106629
> View attachment 5106630


Thanks for sharing the pics and it's clear it's a fake just based on the zipper hardware! Can you just dispute the charge with your credit card? Poshmark shouldn't have to put you through these paces if they sold you a fake bag that passed their clearly inadequate authentication process!


----------



## 336

Just picked this up today!


----------



## Sferics

Sferics said:


> Hi there, I hope you all doing well
> Is there anyone who has a Lazo bucket bag? Perhaps in wool?
> I'd like to see (model) pics and hear your experience with the bag.



I did it


----------



## IWICBTAll!

336 said:


> Just picked this up today!


Lovely!


----------



## despair

Sferics said:


> I did it
> 
> View attachment 5108358
> View attachment 5108359
> View attachment 5108360


Love the bold color and pattern!


----------



## phishfan

I got the watermelon puzzle. Couldn’t resist


----------



## curiouscat4

curiouscat4 said:


> The Saga continues.. Poshmark came back and deemed the bag authentic and closed my dispute case. They authenticated it before they shipped the bag to me and also had a third party called ****************** authenticate it (when i filed my dispute claim) based off the photos the seller had posted in the original poshmark listing. these photos do not show enough up close details of the bag and so, you get the idea.. quite outrageous and not the proper way to authenticate the bag. quite frustrating since i submitted several photos in the original case dispute process with poshmark and they didn't take note of them. i even paid legit grails to take a look at very clear photos i had taken of the bag and they deemed it a fake based on the inconsistent stitching pattern throughout the bag. i submitted this legit grails review to poshmark as well and that was also disregarded. so.. i reached back out to customer service after they closed the case requesting a manager respond to me because i simply refuse to accept this verdict on this bag! i paid $1,850. and for goodness sakes this bag is fake and i want my money back! to say i am shocked that they closed the case saying the bag is authentic is an under statement, i am beyond dumbfounded!
> there are many other inconsistencies to note to deem the bag a fake besides just the inconsistent stitching that legit grails pointed out. i thought these comparison photos could be a great help to anyone wanting to learn the differences and to anyone considering to buy a pre-loved loewe small puzzle bag on how to recognize a fake. i have wanted this bag for so long and i can happily say i got one this week from fashionphile and legit grails said it's authentic! this is the loewe puzzle bag in size small in the color tan. it is the older original version from 2017 with the hardware feet and double wide shoulder strap. i took these photos to compare the bags and i just sent them to poshmark's customer service after they did reply to me this morning to look into the matter further. i hope these comparison photos can make it clear to poshmark on the differences between authentic vs. not authentic.
> at this point i think I can say i do not recommend anyone to purchase a pre-loved loewe bag from poshmark or potentially any other luxury brand bag for that matter unless the seller provides enough detailed photos to convince you of authenticity and even still you run a risk. ask a lot of questions, ask for lots of photos! if ever in doubt submit photos to legit grails or any other outside authenticators. because thru my experience i am not impressed with poshmark's authenticity process. previous to this i thought poshmark was great and i really love the clothing items i have scored through their service. but boy, this experience.. what a nightmare!
> also, to note: if the seller says it comes with it's dustbag and cards.. that is not enough to ease you that you are buying an authentic bag.
> 
> note about these photos:
> 1. consistent stitching: here the color of thread isn't even the same.
> 2. shape: here the side view is a dead giveaway.
> 3. logo on top: the fake shows the logo deeply embossed and should not be on classic calf loewe puzzle small models.
> 4. zipper end logos: these couldn't be more different, very obvious. the fake logo is upside down and reversed.
> 5. serial number tag: this original version (small with feet and wide strap) was not produced in 18. last year was 17. so, that's a dead giveaway here too.
> 6. strap hook letters: one is clean and precise, the other not.
> 7. loewe letters on inside tag and on zipper pulls and hooks, the different shape of the letters is subtle but there are differences!
> 
> buyers beware, be smart, get a good sale price or discount on pre-loved whenever possible and love your Loewe! they truly are gorgeous well made bags that we can cherish and enjoy for years and years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106618
> View attachment 5106619
> View attachment 5106621
> View attachment 5106622
> View attachment 5106623
> View attachment 5106625
> View attachment 5106626
> View attachment 5106628
> View attachment 5106629
> View attachment 5106630




UPDATE**** 
After lengthy back and forth emails with customer service.. Poshmark issued a return shipping label. I sent the bag back to them for another review (and included print outs of the comparison photos showing clearly what was not authentic about their bag) and today they came back saying their team of expert loewe authenticators still deem the bag as authentic!!! BUT.. because i got a difference of opinion on the authenticity of the bag and because i did not feel comfortable with postmarks evaluation.. as a one-time exception they are providing me with a full refund. how about that everyone!? my goodness!!!


----------



## phoebe_chen

curiouscat4 said:


> UPDATE****
> After lengthy back and forth emails with customer service.. Poshmark issued a return shipping label. I sent the bag back to them for another review (and included print outs of the comparison photos showing clearly what was not authentic about their bag) and today they came back saying their team of expert loewe authenticators still deem the bag as authentic!!! BUT.. because i got a difference of opinion on the authenticity of the bag and because i did not feel comfortable with postmarks evaluation.. as a one-time exception they are providing me with a full refund. how about that everyone!? my goodness!!!




ughh obviously they won't admit that they have incompetent Loewe authenticators, so sorry you have to deal with their BS. But glad that at least you got full refund and this experience serves as a reminder how we shouldn't bother shopping on Poshmark for luxury goods (unless we're fully sure about the item we're getting)


----------



## despair

curiouscat4 said:


> UPDATE****
> After lengthy back and forth emails with customer service.. Poshmark issued a return shipping label. I sent the bag back to them for another review (and included print outs of the comparison photos showing clearly what was not authentic about their bag) and today they came back saying their team of expert loewe authenticators still deem the bag as authentic!!! BUT.. because i got a difference of opinion on the authenticity of the bag and because i did not feel comfortable with postmarks evaluation.. as a one-time exception they are providing me with a full refund. how about that everyone!? my goodness!!!


Not that I've bought from Poshmark before but this is a clear sign that I should never get anything from them at all. That you had so much evidence on hand and that their so-called experts can still deem it authentic is ridiculous to me! Glad it was resolved well for you though it must have taken a lot of effort to do so!


----------



## Sopu

de_priss said:


> Me and my small midnight/navy loewe in the train!



I am pondering between this bag and tan. Tan is a safe choice, it goes with everything. But the midnight navy is so beautiful. How do you find the color? Easy or difficult with different colour of clothes.


----------



## de_priss

Sopu said:


> I am pondering between this bag and tan. Tan is a safe choice, it goes with everything. But the midnight navy is so beautiful. How do you find the color? Easy or difficult with different colour of clothes.


This midnight navy color is wo dark, almost like black. It pairs with literally everything more than the tan does (in my opinion of course!).


----------



## totally

curiouscat4 said:


> UPDATE****
> After lengthy back and forth emails with customer service.. Poshmark issued a return shipping label. I sent the bag back to them for another review (and included print outs of the comparison photos showing clearly what was not authentic about their bag) and today they came back saying their team of expert loewe authenticators still deem the bag as authentic!!! BUT.. because i got a difference of opinion on the authenticity of the bag and because i did not feel comfortable with postmarks evaluation.. as a one-time exception they are providing me with a full refund. how about that everyone!? my goodness!!!



If these "expert" Loewe authenticators are so sure, they can bring it to a Loewe store and see if they get service...or get embarrassed out of the store because it's fake. I am wholly unimpressed with the tone of Poshmark's response, but glad that you ended up getting a refund.


----------



## Xaerahh

Mini puzzle mamas and papas please share your babies!
I’ve been wanting a puzzle bag for the longest time but have not found a combo that sings to me until now..
Found these gorgeous python mini on LUISAVIAROMA, I’ve always wanted a red and also an exotic leather one and this ticked all of those boxes!
I loved the cream colour too but decided it might be too precious to use!
What do you guys think? Do we love them?


----------



## pursekitten

Xaerahh said:


> Mini puzzle mamas and papas please share your babies!
> I’ve been wanting a puzzle bag for the longest time but have not found a combo that sings to me until now..
> Found these gorgeous python mini on LUISAVIAROMA, I’ve always wanted a red and also an exotic leather one and this ticked all of those boxes!
> I loved the cream colour too but decided it might be too precious to use!
> What do you guys think? Do we love them?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113951
> View attachment 5113952



I'm not even an exotics fan but I looooove these color combos! The soft white with gold-tone hardware would be my pick because it feels more multi-seasonal than the burgundy, but def pick the one that makes your heart sing.


----------



## Thea Rose

Hi Loewe lovers and owners,
I bought a puzzle bag from Netaporter a little over one month ago, and have used it 5-6 times so far. I started noticing small pieces of transparent film sticking out randomly on leather along the glazing border. Looks like glue residue, but not sure. When removed gently, it's Ok and both leather and glazing look fine. Has anyone faced it before? Should I start worrying and get in touch with Netaporter, or it's fine? Many many thanks in advance!


----------



## mi.kay

Thea Rose said:


> Hi Loewe lovers and owners,
> I bought a puzzle bag from Netaporter a little over one month ago, and have used it 5-6 times so far. I started noticing small pieces of transparent film sticking out randomly on leather along the glazing border. Looks like glue residue, but not sure. When removed gently, it's Ok and both leather and glazing look fine. Has anyone faced it before? Should I start worrying and get in touch with Netaporter, or it's fine? Many many thanks in advance!



i have the same issue with mine too, i also peel it off but doesn't seem to damage the glazing, so i just kept it.


----------



## Thea Rose

mi.kay said:


> i have the same issue with mine too, i also peel it off but doesn't seem to damage the glazing, so i just kept it.


Thanks a million, this is super useful and very reassuring!


----------



## ChillyBilly

Thea Rose said:


> Hi Loewe lovers and owners,
> I bought a puzzle bag from Netaporter a little over one month ago, and have used it 5-6 times so far. I started noticing small pieces of transparent film sticking out randomly on leather along the glazing border. Looks like glue residue, but not sure. When removed gently, it's Ok and both leather and glazing look fine. Has anyone faced it before? Should I start worrying and get in touch with Netaporter, or it's fine? Many many thanks in advance!


I had the same issue too and just gently rubbed it off. After half a year of regular use the glazing is still holding up. Hope it continues to do so!


----------



## Thea Rose

ChillyBilly said:


> I had the same issue too and just gently rubbed it off. After half a year of regular use the glazing is still holding up. Hope it continues to do so!


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Indiana

fsadeli said:


> Anyone has any horseshoe bag here? Seems like not a lot of fan on this particular model?


Wondering this too.. any feedback please, anyone?


----------



## ManyMoons

Hello, everyone! I purchased a small Loewe Puzzle in black smooth calf from Bergdorf Goodman online and the bag came from Dallas NM warehouse. One thing that .. puzzles me is that is has ZERO leather smell. I don’t have Covid LOL. So nothing is wrong with my smelling senses! I even asked my husband and my friend - they both agreed there’s absolutely no leathery smell.

 I tried a tan puzzle at the Saks once but smelling the bag didn’t come to mind LOL. Please tell me your puzzles don’t have any leather smell as well!


----------



## imunlisted

First of all, SUPER excited Loewe is an official thread now! I know it's old news at this point, but I've been MIA a while with work/family, so it was a pleasant surprise. 

Well... I'd been eyeing the Balloon bag (small is on sale now at loewe.com), but came across a small Puzzle (that's right, only 1) today at my local Nordstrom Rack (of all places ) and was VERY surprised that I... didn't _hate_ it?

When the OG Puzzle first came out, I HATED it - it seemed hard to get in-and-out of, and looked perpetually deconstructed (i.e. for casual looks only); the only Loewe bag I liked back then was the Amazona. I tried this small (in midnight blue) on today and it actually reminded me of a small version of my med Givenchy Pandora (which makes sense since they're both basically soft boxes).

Hemmed and hawed a little, but the price was too good to pass up (has dustbag and cards; maybe was a return?), so I snapped it up. Will post mod shots soon when I've got some time during daylight. Would love to know how the small pebbled Puzzle held up for those who already have it!


----------



## aerinha

By the time I knew of Loewe, the old style small Puzzle with feet was done, but today I scored a preloved one off ebay.  I am going to have to get the edging fixed at some point, but it’s usable once it arrives


----------



## fsadeli

ManyMoons said:


> Hello, everyone! I purchased a small Loewe Puzzle in black smooth calf from Bergdorf Goodman online and the bag came from Dallas NM warehouse. One thing that .. puzzles me is that is has ZERO leather smell. I don’t have Covid LOL. So nothing is wrong with my smelling senses! I even asked my husband and my friend - they both agreed there’s absolutely no leathery smell.
> 
> I tried a tan puzzle at the Saks once but smelling the bag didn’t come to mind LOL. Please tell me your puzzles don’t have any leather smell as well!



It could be a display piece or returned item. I personally like my bag brand new and purchasing online has one of its disadvantages, one of them is this, we can't control on what we'll be getting nor we can't choose the bag ourselves. My mini gate has a divine leather smell.


----------



## ManyMoons

fsadeli said:


> It could be a display piece or returned item. I personally like my bag brand new and purchasing online has one of its disadvantages, one of them is this, we can't control on what we'll be getting nor we can't choose the bag ourselves. My mini gate has a divine leather smell.


Agreed on the gate bag. I had a small gate and it is entirely different and has that “raw” suede like back of the leather on the flap. Mine smelled of leather as well! Puzzle is constructed differently though. Do you have a puzzle bag? It was very brand new looking - no signs of handling. Just no leather scent.


----------



## imunlisted

ManyMoons said:


> Hello, everyone! I purchased a small Loewe Puzzle in black smooth calf from Bergdorf Goodman online and the bag came from Dallas NM warehouse. One thing that .. puzzles me is that is has ZERO leather smell. I don’t have Covid LOL. So nothing is wrong with my smelling senses! I even asked my husband and my friend - they both agreed there’s absolutely no leathery smell.
> 
> I tried a tan puzzle at the Saks once but smelling the bag didn’t come to mind LOL. Please tell me your puzzles don’t have any leather smell as well!


My new small Puzzle smells quite strongly and beautifully of leather... maybe it's the finish? My Puzzle is pebbled leather; one of my Loewe drawstring Hammocks is the smooth finish, and also smells of leather but not as strongly.


----------



## ManyMoons

imunlisted said:


> My new small Puzzle smells quite strongly and beautifully of leather... maybe it's the finish? My Puzzle is pebbled leather; one of my Loewe drawstring Hammocks is the smooth finish, and also smells of leather but not as strongly.


Thank you! Yes, grained version is also not exactly what I have.
I’m seriously will be going into the store next week …. to smell smooth calfskin puzzle bags. Can’t believe I’m saying that! It’s probably is fine as the bag is fabulous. And I know for sure that Chanel 19 lambskin is treated to the point that there’s no leather smell as well. So, it’s not a new thing. Just need to make sure.


----------



## ManyMoons

jane said:


> Me posing next to the bananas
> 
> View attachment 5103099


Hi, what color is your puzzle? Love it. Looks like “Tundra” color.


----------



## jane

ManyMoons said:


> Hi, what color is your puzzle? Love it. Looks like “Tundra” color.



It is the Sand/Mink colorway, really perfect neutral taupe with tan strap and zipper pulls.


----------



## bellabailey564




----------



## muggles

Check out Mercari, hundreds of counterfeit Loewe! Be wary you can’t buy an authentic Loewe for $200 to $300 or less! Most sellers are brand new to the site! Some sellers with balls are trying to sell counterfeits for big bucks. You’ll notice all of there pics are taken off internet! They are all trying to pass off the crap as the real thing! I emailed Mercari they don’t care!


----------



## trishadmr

Hi all! I am planning to buy a secondhand small Loewe Puzzle Bag. The seller sent me these photos. Let me know your thoughts. Does it look legit? Any reply will be much appreciated!!


----------



## muggles

trishadmr said:


> Hi all! I am planning to buy a secondhand small Loewe Puzzle Bag. The seller sent me these photos. Let me know your thoughts. Does it look legit? Any reply will be much appreciated!!


Google authenticate Loewe bags
It will take you to Legit Grails

its a site that can help you with authentication


----------



## gloomfilter

imunlisted said:


> First of all, SUPER excited Loewe is an official thread now! I know it's old news at this point, but I've been MIA a while with work/family, so it was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Well... I'd been eyeing the Balloon bag (small is on sale now at loewe.com), but came across a small Puzzle (that's right, only 1) today at my local Nordstrom Rack (of all places ) and was VERY surprised that I... didn't _hate_ it?



I'm so jealous! It looks so good on you! How much did it end up being? (please further inspire my jealousy XD) I also see that Bottega Veneta bag you have


----------



## imunlisted

gloomfilter said:


> I'm so jealous! It looks so good on you! How much did it end up being? (please further inspire my jealousy XD) I also see that Bottega Veneta bag you have



Ha - thank you! Yes, I'm definitely mostly an old BV, previous season Givenchy, Saint Laurent bag fan... but obviously moving into Loewe.

A little hesitant to share how ridiculous my luck was, but... I paid just slightly over $1,000. Including tax. I saw it locked on a rack with some other less expensive bags the second I walked in the store and made a bee-line; once I confirmed what it was, I flagged down a staff member to ask someone with keys to unlock it for me and I stood next to it guarding it from any possible looky-loos until it was in my hot little hands. (Shockingly no one seemed to notice/care.) Trust me, I checked it over again and again to make sure there wasn't damage or missing pieces... totally fine. It's also the newer style. I really do think it was a return or a floor model...  I did see a small crease in the corner (you can see it in the pics), but after laying it on its back for a day, it smoothed out. I expect it to crease again and in other places anyways once I start really using it.

Hope that scratches your curiosity itch!


----------



## Addicted to bags

muggles said:


> Check out Mercari, hundreds of counterfeit Loewe! Be wary you can’t buy an authentic Loewe for $200 to $300 or less! Most sellers are brand new to the site! Some sellers with balls are trying to sell counterfeits for big bucks. You’ll notice all of there pics are taken off internet! They are all trying to pass off the crap as the real thing! I emailed Mercari they don’t care!


Same thing happens on Poshmark!! Tons of fakes!


----------



## Addicted to bags

imunlisted said:


> Ha - thank you! Yes, I'm definitely mostly an old BV, previous season Givenchy, Saint Laurent bag fan... but obviously moving into Loewe.
> 
> A little hesitant to share how ridiculous my luck was, but... I paid just slightly over $1,000. Including tax. I saw it locked on a rack with some other less expensive bags the second I walked in the store and made a bee-line; once I confirmed what it was, I flagged down a staff member to ask someone with keys to unlock it for me and I stood next to it guarding it from any possible looky-loos until it was in my hot little hands. (Shockingly no one seemed to notice/care.) Trust me, I checked it over again and again to make sure there wasn't damage or missing pieces... totally fine. It's also the newer style. I really do think it was a return or a floor model...  I did see a small crease in the corner (you can see it in the pics), but after laying it on its back for a day, it smoothed out. I expect it to crease again and in other places anyways once I start really using it.
> 
> Hope that scratches your curiosity itch!


Wow. it was your lucky day! I have 3 small puzzles and I love the bags.


----------



## fsadeli

I saw new small puzzle bags being released but the price is much higher than the old, is there a price increase on newer puzzle bags?


----------



## juanapaula__

Indiana said:


> Wondering this too.. any feedback please, anyone?





I bit the bullet on the small Horseshoe a couple of months ago, and I’m loving it! Unique, lightweight, and can fit quite a bit (at least sufficient for casual errands!)


----------



## bs178

Hi, I will be buying my first Loewe bag for my birthday. As I want to buy pre-loved, can someone please help me authenticate it? I don’t know if it’s just me, but the white logo seems a bit too thick to me (According to some guide, it’s supposed to be thin). However, it seems similar to the logo I saw from the store recently (the black puzzle bag attached). Your help will be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## atoizzard5

bs178 said:


> Hi, I will be buying my first Loewe bag for my birthday. As I want to buy pre-loved, can someone please help me authenticate it? I don’t know if it’s just me, but the white logo seems a bit too thick to me (According to some guide, it’s supposed to be thin). However, it seems similar to the logo I saw from the store recently (the black puzzle bag attached). Your help will be much appreciated. Thank you!



hello, happy birthday! You should send the pics into Legit Grails authentication service. They have helped many Loewe lovers on this forum(including me!) and can get back to you quickly.


----------



## rosewang924

Love this bag!!


----------



## banana1236

imunlisted said:


> First of all, SUPER excited Loewe is an official thread now! I know it's old news at this point, but I've been MIA a while with work/family, so it was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Well... I'd been eyeing the Balloon bag (small is on sale now at loewe.com), but came across a small Puzzle (that's right, only 1) today at my local Nordstrom Rack (of all places ) and was VERY surprised that I... didn't _hate_ it?
> 
> When the OG Puzzle first came out, I HATED it - it seemed hard to get in-and-out of, and looked perpetually deconstructed (i.e. for casual looks only); the only Loewe bag I liked back then was the Amazona. I tried this small (in midnight blue) on today and it actually reminded me of a small version of my med Givenchy Pandora (which makes sense since they're both basically soft boxes).
> 
> Hemmed and hawed a little, but the price was too good to pass up (has dustbag and cards; maybe was a return?), so I snapped it up. Will post mod shots soon when I've got some time during daylight. Would love to know how the small pebbled Puzzle held up for those who already have it!
> 
> View attachment 5127599
> 
> View attachment 5127600
> 
> View attachment 5127601


Lucky!


----------



## bitterpeach

Not me being influenced by this Instagram story at 6 am and buying this mini bag for vacation… 

I hope my iPhone can fit inside.


----------



## Danzie89

My first Loewe— small balloon bag in saffron yellow. The leather is magnificent!


----------



## Straight-Laced

bitterpeach said:


> Not me being influenced by this Instagram story at 6 am and buying this mini bag for vacation…
> 
> I hope my iPhone can fit inside.
> 
> View attachment 5154688
> View attachment 5154690


Not sure what size phone you use but I have this pouch bag and it fits my iPhone 12 pro, my keys and a card case easily with room leftover.
I used it so much that I bought a spare in the plain raffia - such a great little vacay bag for essentials


----------



## bitterpeach

Straight-Laced said:


> Not sure what size phone you use but I have this pouch bag and it fits my iPhone 12 pro, my keys and a card case easily with room leftover.
> I used it so much that I bought a spare in the plain raffia - such a great little vacay bag for essentials


So good to hear! I have the same phone and was also planning to use it with a card case. Thanks so much!


----------



## bitterpeach

I received my cylinder mini bag today. It is definitely tiny and the front leather piece is unfortunately scratched. I don’t think I would feel right keeping this- I’d rather spend a bit more and get a mini puzzle or something less delicate. I also had assumed the liner filled the entire inside to be more protective of the basket.

Size wise, for anyone curious, you can fit an iPhone 12 max inside, as well as a card case.

I have contacted Loewe to see if I can return/get store credit.


----------



## ajde.adam

Hi all, new to this thread! I’ve only browsed the most recent pages on this thread and I love all the Puzzle bags I’m seeing. It’s making me want to buy that small Puzzle in tan that I’ve been eyeing.

Anyways, I just wanted to share my new-to-me bag that I purchased from Fashionphile. I bought the small Gate bag in a fairly neutral tone, black/pecan. I love the shape of this bag and am already looking forward to getting another one in smoke/pecan colorway. I am so excited to use this bag during fall/winter!


----------



## daisy.b55

Thoughts on this color? Its like a creamy white...called Angora.


----------



## Pennycal

Eek I took the plunge on eBay as the deal was good and I figure I have PayPal protection. It was an AU seller which saves on import costs and looks in excellent condition 

are the pics below enough to send to legit gratis? Or should I wait til it arrives?
Really hope it’s legit


----------



## fsadeli

bitterpeach said:


> I received my cylinder mini bag today. It is definitely tiny and the front leather piece is unfortunately scratched. I don’t think I would feel right keeping this- I’d rather spend a bit more and get a mini puzzle or something less delicate. I also had assumed the liner filled the entire inside to be more protective of the basket.
> 
> Size wise, for anyone curious, you can fit an iPhone 12 max inside, as well as a card case.
> 
> I have contacted Loewe to see if I can return/get store credit.
> View attachment 5158048
> View attachment 5158049
> View attachment 5158050
> View attachment 5158051


too bad it doesn't work out for you, such a cute bag!


----------



## ajde.adam

So I started styling my Puzzle bag with my fall/winter outfits, and where the bag was sitting on me was just not working out. I prefer my bags to sit a little lower on me when worn crossbody so I had to make an adjustment. I was going to buy some O/D-rings and clasps so I could wear the bag where I want it. I might still do that, but instead I did this little hack for now, HAHA. I took out the leather piece from the little metal piece that’s supposed to be the gate hinge or whatever and used it to give me a little more length. Can someone take a look at it and let me know if it’s too tacky and if I should just buy the rings and clasps? LOL, thank you in advance.


----------



## ajde.adam

Meant to say Gate bag. I can’t get the Puzzle bag out of my mind from seeing everyone’s pictures here.


----------



## Jaimecoco

Does anyone own the Loewe Anagram Basket bag? Would love reviews and mod shots of it, if any


----------



## imunlisted

ajde.adam said:


> So I started styling my Puzzle bag with my fall/winter outfits, and where the bag was sitting on me was just not working out. I prefer my bags to sit a little lower on me when worn crossbody so I had to make an adjustment. I was going to buy some O/D-rings and clasps so I could wear the bag where I want it. I might still do that, but instead I did this little hack for now, HAHA. I took out the leather piece from the little metal piece that’s supposed to be the gate hinge or whatever and used it to give me a little more length. Can someone take a look at it and let me know if it’s too tacky and if I should just buy the rings and clasps? LOL, thank you in advance.



I think it looks cool! It's definitely intentional, but isn't that the "trying-but-not-really-trying", casual, practical, "rolled-out-of-bed-like-this" thing everyone's going for? It works!


----------



## Pennycal

Sadly bag was a fake as confirmed bu Legit grails already have the refund bit sad but at least a good outcome.

Will stick to sites like fashionphile and the real real even if I pay a premium at least I know it’s genuine


----------



## lomidomi

Hi! Anyone owns ikebana large tote? How do you find it?


----------



## ajde.adam

I’m sorry the bag ended up not being authentic. I loved the color too!



Pennycal said:


> Sadly bag was a fake as confirmed bu Legit grails already have the refund bit sad but at least a good outcome.
> 
> Will stick to sites like fashionphile and the real real even if I pay a premium at least I know it’s genuine


----------



## Pennycal

ajde.adam said:


> I’m sorry the bag ended up not being authentic. I loved the color too!



thank you I am still learning how to spot fakes this seller was over 1000 positive feedback and had sold a lot of designer items. She said she believed it authentic so I hope that’s true.
Anyway the search resumes


----------



## daveloeweyou

Pennycal said:


> Sadly bag was a fake as confirmed bu Legit grails already have the refund bit sad but at least a good outcome.
> 
> Will stick to sites like fashionphile and the real real even if I pay a premium at least I know it’s genuine


It was easy to know that bag was fake, becouse the dust bag is veeeery different to the legal ones.


----------



## Pennycal

daveloeweyou said:


> It was easy to know that bag was fake, becouse the dust bag is veeeery different to the legal ones.



Ah ok thanks will make note of that I am new to this and I know we can't ask for authentication on here as there is not an expert.


----------



## songan

The LOEWE color palette for 2021-2022... encapsulated in one photo:


In terms of color theory, these warm salmon pinks, sunshine yellows, coral, cherry reds, and pale brown colors perfectly suit those with a Spring complexion.​


----------



## ekrs81

Just a post to say the staff at Loewe New Bond Street, London are great. Went there today, not wearing my best gear (the trip to Loewe was en route to a day at Kew Gardens - so comfort was the style choice of the day) but the staff didn't batter an eyelid. Thank you Loewe xxx


----------



## farafeelo

Hi, I want to purchase the Loewe small puzzle bag and am really in love with the midnight blue color. Does anyone know if this color will come back in stock online or was it a seasonal color? And how often does Loewe restock? Thanks!


----------



## alisonanna

I totally ❤️ This bag!


----------



## daisy.b55

Thoughts on this on?!


----------



## Starlights3

My second Loewe. Very happy with the quality and relaxed style of the leather bags


----------



## daveloeweyou

Nobody is going to say anything about Loewe's new Amazon reborn?


----------



## potatonoodz

My new small balloon  I was debating between the mini and small  but ultimately settled for the small size so I can fit my umbrella inside.
I actually almost walked away though because the strap was quite long for my 5’3 frame and the bulkiness of the bag is awkward if it’s hanging too low. But then the staff said they can punch 3 more holes into the long strap so the length was perfect once it was shortened !


----------



## grismouette

Saw the cubi bag on mrbagss top 30 bags list. Does anyone have this bag? Please share pics


----------



## ghoulish

I have the small Cubi and it’s been my go-to bag since I purchased it. Honestly, it’s been really difficult to use anything else! It’s a great shoulder (armpit ) bag that also looks great hand carried or on the crook of my arm. The main strap can be shortened, but I prefer it on the longest setting. It’s slouchy like the Puzzle and super durable.


----------



## ghoulish

Can’t stop carrying this one!


----------



## Danzie89

My lovey saffron balloon bag ❤️


----------



## grismouette

balenciamags said:


> I have the small Cubi and it’s been my go-to bag since I purchased it. Honestly, it’s been really difficult to use anything else! It’s a great shoulder (armpit ) bag that also looks great hand carried or on the crook of my arm. The main strap can be shortened, but I prefer it on the longest setting. It’s slouchy like the Puzzle and super durable.
> 
> View attachment 5208722
> View attachment 5208723
> View attachment 5208724


Wow it’s so adorable!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## muggles

My hammock has been a constant companion!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Nineveli

muggles said:


> My hammock has been a constant companion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210094


Beautiful colour! I love this style so much! What size is this?


----------



## Nineveli

Love my braided small puzzle. So easy to wear at all seasons


----------



## MrsSlocomb

My Mini Hammock & my Thom Browne


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## badrussiangirl

Nineveli said:


> View attachment 5211162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my braided small puzzle. So easy to wear at all seasons


Wowza yours looks so dark! Here’s mine


----------



## de_priss

muggles said:


> My hammock has been a constant companion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210094


Stunning !!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

balenciamags said:


> I have the small Cubi and it’s been my go-to bag since I purchased it. Honestly, it’s been really difficult to use anything else! It’s a great shoulder (armpit ) bag that also looks great hand carried or on the crook of my arm. The main strap can be shortened, but I prefer it on the longest setting. It’s slouchy like the Puzzle and super durable.
> 
> View attachment 5208722
> View attachment 5208723
> View attachment 5208724


Love it and thanks for the review! 
I have a real crush on the Cubi and might break my ban to get this one or the anthracite/black.


----------



## gloomfilter

Been starting to use this bag more with the beginning of fall


----------



## earthygirl

badrussiangirl said:


> Wowza yours looks so dark! Here’s mine


Love that puzzle and also your rug! Where did you get it from?


----------



## rufinu

I just got this small size Gate tote second hand. I believe it's authentic from 2018. It's substantial but not too heavy. Workmanship is beautiful, the pebble leather and suede(?) lining leave gorgeous feel to my touch. Hail to the Hermes of Spain.


----------



## ghoulish

Straight-Laced said:


> Love it and thanks for the review!
> I have a real crush on the Cubi and might break my ban to get this one or the anthracite/black.


I don't think you will regret it, as it's super carefree! I love the anthracite color, too! I picked up this colorway because my wardrobe is mostly black, gray & dark colors, so it's a "pop" for me.


----------



## muggles

Nineveli said:


> Beautiful colour! I love this style so much! What size is this?


It’s the small!


----------



## Tltxx

Haven’t taken my gate out in a while, but every time I do I fall in love with it all over again


----------



## ajde.adam

Since it’s finally fall and getting somewhat cooler where I live, I decided to start using my small black/pecan Gate bag. I like it so much that I’m considering another one, but I think I’d rather save a little more for a small Puzzle.

I added a couple of O-rings and clasps to the strap as well because the bag was sitting too high for my liking, and with the adjustment it sits perfectly where I want it to.


----------



## sharcee

ajde.adam said:


> Since it’s finally fall and getting somewhat cooler where I live, I decided to start using my small black/pecan Gate bag. I like it so much that I’m considering another one, but I think I’d rather save a little more for a small Puzzle.
> 
> I added a couple of O-rings and clasps to the strap as well because the bag was sitting too high for my liking, and with the adjustment it sits perfectly where I want it to.
> 
> View attachment 5227168


how did you do this??????


----------



## ajde.adam

sharcee said:


> how did you do this??????



I just took two 25mm O-rings and hooked them to the bag where the original strap should’ve been attached to. Be careful with the leather when doing this, obviously. Then I added the two 3/4” swivel clasps to the leather straps, then attached it to the O-rings.


----------



## Lillianlm

My Flamenco knot bag on a crisp autumn morning


----------



## sandra5340

potatonoodz said:


> My new small balloon  I was debating between the mini and small  but ultimately settled for the small size so I can fit my umbrella inside.
> I actually almost walked away though because the strap was quite long for my 5’3 frame and the bulkiness of the bag is awkward if it’s hanging too low. But then the staff said they can punch 3 more holes into the long strap so the length was perfect once it was shortened !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197603


Wow I love this! Have never seen this style in person before. Can't decide if I want this now or the Loewe Cushion tote...


----------



## ajde.adam

I just received my preloved small puzzle bag from Fashionphile. I really like the shade of blue the bag is. I’m keeping the tag for a bit because while I really like the color, my first choice was tan. What do y’all think?


----------



## Stephanieg218

ajde.adam said:


> I just received my preloved small puzzle bag from Fashionphile. I really like the shade of blue the bag is. I’m keeping the tag for a bit because while I really like the color, my first choice was tan. What do y’all think?
> 
> View attachment 5235473


I think it’s beautiful!  I love the tan too but opted for black because my wardrobe is black and cool tones.     Tan just doesn’t go with what the majority of what I wear.  I think it depends on your wardrobe colors but if your heart is set on tan then don’t settle.


----------



## totally

How gorgeous is this iridescent pink Puzzle on Fashionphile?


----------



## ajde.adam

I think I’m just going to go ahead and keep it because I really do love the color, and the blue will add some color to my small bag collection. Plus a relative of mine actually gave me a vintage monogram LV crossbody bag so that’ll cover my need for a tan/brown for now. Kinda tempted to buy a medium size puzzle though to see if I like that size better, HAHA. 




Stephanieg218 said:


> I think it’s beautiful!  I love the tan too but opted for black because my wardrobe is black and cool tones.     Tan just doesn’t go with what the majority of what I wear.  I think it depends on your wardrobe colors but if your heart is set on tan then don’t settle.


----------



## Navajo princess

ajde.adam said:


> I think I’m just going to go ahead and keep it because I really do love the color, and the blue will add some color to my small bag collection. Plus a relative of mine actually gave me a vintage monogram LV crossbody bag so that’ll cover my need for a tan/brown for now. Kinda tempted to buy a medium size puzzle though to see if I like that size better, HAHA.


I think you've made the right decision, it's a lovely colour.  I have a stone blue puzzle which I would say is a shade lighter than your bag's blue, and I have to say it's a surprisingly good neutral that I can wear with almost anything, so your one will be even easier to pair with whatever clothes you're wearing.  Blue bags are very versatile and different, plus they're rarer as everyone opts for black or brown so you're less likely to see someone else carrying the same colour bag as you.


----------



## ajde.adam

Yes, I love the shade of blue it is because I think I’ll be able to use it throughout the year. The ocean blue puzzle was also on my radar, but I opted for a preloved piece to save me a little money. Now I’m eyeing some leather charms, but I might just hold off on those for now. I sorta kinda want the crab charm in calfskin for next summer, HAHA.

I might end up going to the Loewe store here in Las Vegas to get the metal ring for bag straps. The length of the strap for me is a little too short even though I’m only 5’8. Anybody else around my height think the bag strap is too short for crossbody?




Navajo princess said:


> I think you've made the right decision, it's a lovely colour.  I have a stone blue puzzle which I would say is a shade lighter than your bag's blue, and I have to say it's a surprisingly good neutral that I can wear with almost anything, so your one will be even easier to pair with whatever clothes you're wearing.  Blue bags are very versatile and different, plus they're rarer as everyone opts for black or brown so you're less likely to see someone else carrying the same colour bag as you.


----------



## Addy

I will be sharing my love for Loewe soon. Bought my first and its a preloved small Puzzle!


----------



## ajde.adam

Addy said:


> I will be sharing my love for Loewe soon. Bought my first and its a preloved small Puzzle!



Can’t wait to see what you’ve got!


----------



## Navajo princess

ajde.adam said:


> Yes, I love the shade of blue it is because I think I’ll be able to use it throughout the year. The ocean blue puzzle was also on my radar, but I opted for a preloved piece to save me a little money. Now I’m eyeing some leather charms, but I might just hold off on those for now. I sorta kinda want the crab charm in calfskin for next summer, HAHA.
> 
> I might end up going to the Loewe store here in Las Vegas to get the metal ring for bag straps. The length of the strap for me is a little too short even though I’m only 5’8. Anybody else around my height think the bag strap is too short for crossbody?


I got my stone blue puzzle preloved and recently bought a red one preloved too, and got great deals (particularly the red one which was less than half the price of what it costs to buy a new puzzle, I was well pleased, and would have paid more than the asking price but didn't need to), and both bags were in very good condition.  At the price point that the puzzles are now at to buy new, preloved is a great option for anyone and particularly if someone also wants one in a past season's colour or if they simply prefer to only shop sustainably and not buy new.  I'm 5'10 and wear my puzzles crossbody and think they're fine on me, but you should go with what feels right and comfortable for you and if they feel a little short then the beauty of this bag's design makes accessorising with different straps and charms so easy to do.


----------



## Quelbelle

Sharing my LOEWE Small Anagram Tote purchased a couple of months ago after a long hunt for the right tote.  It checked the following boxes for me:

1. Nothing ubiquitous.
2. Subtle logo.
3. Suede interior.
4. Carrying options.
5. Exceptional quality and craftsmanship.
6. Small and light.


----------



## ajde.adam

Navajo princess said:


> I got my stone blue puzzle preloved and recently bought a red one preloved too, and got great deals (particularly the red one which was less than half the price of what it costs to buy a new puzzle, I was well pleased, and would have paid more than the asking price but didn't need to), and both bags were in very good condition.


Red is my favorite color and I was tempted to look for it preloved, but I wanted something a little more toned down. I watched a YouTube video from Minks4all with her red puzzle bag and it was beautiful. I actually had the numbers pulled up for the Loewe outlets to try and find the same bag but had to stop myself and purchased the blue instead.


----------



## Addy

Quelbelle said:


> Sharing my LOEWE Small Anagram Tote purchased a couple of months ago after a long hunt for the right tote.  It checked the following boxes for me:
> 
> 1. Nothing ubiquitous.
> 2. Subtle logo.
> 3. Suede interior.
> 4. Carrying options.
> 5. Exceptional quality and craftsmanship.
> 6. Small and light.


That is gorgeous! Love the color and the charm is perfect!


----------



## Addy

ajde.adam said:


> I just received my preloved small puzzle bag from Fashionphile. I really like the shade of blue the bag is. I’m keeping the tag for a bit because while I really like the color, my first choice was tan. What do y’all think?



That color is stunning! Although tan is also fab, this blue shade is a head-turner for me.


----------



## ajde.adam

Addy said:


> That color is stunning! Although tan is also fab, this blue shade is a head-turner for me.



I’m glad to have gotten this blue then! Definitely not having second thoughts anymore with all the love for this color you have all shown. While I typically never purchase the same bag in different colors, I’m tempted right now to get the warm desert mink. I’ve been eyeing it on Saks and ugh, I love it too.


----------



## Quelbelle

Addy said:


> That is gorgeous! Love the color and the charm is perfect!


Thank you so much! I’m enjoying it, and turns out, I missed a price increase by only a month or so!


----------



## Quelbelle

ajde.adam said:


> I’m glad to have gotten this blue then! Definitely not having second thoughts anymore with all the love for this color you have all shown. While I typically never purchase the same bag in different colors, I’m tempted right now to get the warm desert mink. I’ve been eyeing it on Saks and ugh, I love it too.
> 
> View attachment 5238296


I really like the one you have; it’s gorgeous! I also understand why you’re drawn to another one, especially in that particular color block!


----------



## Navajo princess

ajde.adam said:


> I’m glad to have gotten this blue then! Definitely not having second thoughts anymore with all the love for this color you have all shown. While I typically never purchase the same bag in different colors, I’m tempted right now to get the warm desert mink. I’ve been eyeing it on Saks and ugh, I love it too.
> 
> View attachment 5238296


You know what - I saw this version of the bag in Selfridges last December and it's absolutely gorgeous! I was so tempted to get it then but didn't because the base of the bag is in the cream or the lightest colour of the three, I was concerned that without feet on the small size, dirt, colour transfer and other marks would show up really quickly or I'd have to constantly baby it.  But this bag is so stunning and even more so in the flesh - very warmed toned and just beautiful, the warm desert and mink colours go really well together.  You should get it without delay because it's a seasonal model.


----------



## azure5

songan said:


> The LOEWE color palette for 2021-2022... encapsulated in one photo:
> View attachment 5183501
> 
> In terms of color theory, these warm salmon pinks, sunshine yellows, coral, cherry reds, and pale brown colors perfectly suit those with a Spring complexion.​



I don't bother too much with the colour theory thing anymore. It's too restrictive.
What matters is the colour that's next to your face. 

Autumns might not be able to play with colour as much, but definitely as a Winter I find I can get away with most if I just am mindful to wear a winter colour near my face.

It helps that I have skin that has both warm and cool undertones. Apparently this is possible.
Too much of the colour theory is just too much good taste. IMO.


----------



## Quelbelle

So, this super gorgeous bag arrived yesterday! I know it isn’t new to the forums but it’s new to me and this sub is for sharing, right! I felt so self-indulgent considering what these bags cost, but the quality and aesthetic speak to me. My 4 bag collection is now complete! I honestly don’t want any more. Too many things around aggravate my OCD I’ve pared down to those I adore.

My husband said my smile during the try-on was priceless and that I should have seen it.


----------



## ajde.adam

Quelbelle said:


> So, this super gorgeous bag arrived yesterday! I know it isn’t new to the forums but it’s new to me and this sub is for sharing, right! I felt so self-indulgent considering what these bags cost, but the quality and aesthetic speak to me. My 4 bag collection is now complete! I honestly don’t want any more. Too many things around aggravate my OCD I’ve pared down to those I adore.
> 
> My husband said my smile during the try-on was priceless and that I should have seen it.


Congrats on your new bag! The more I see the tan puzzle, the more I want it. I have to be strong and resist the urge to pick up a tan bag HAHA


----------



## Stephanieg218

Quelbelle said:


> So, this super gorgeous bag arrived yesterday! I know it isn’t new to the forums but it’s new to me and this sub is for sharing, right! I felt so self-indulgent considering what these bags cost, but the quality and aesthetic speak to me. My 4 bag collection is now complete! I honestly don’t want any more. Too many things around aggravate my OCD I’ve pared down to those I adore.
> 
> My husband said my smile during the try-on was priceless and that I should have seen it.


Congrats on your new beauty!  My puzzle is my absolute favorite bag in my small collection.


----------



## Quelbelle

Stephanieg218 said:


> Congrats on your new beauty!  My puzzle is my absolute favorite bag in my small collection.


I’m so thrilled to hear that your puzzle is your favorite!  That is reassuring! I suspect it will be mine too. Shout out to another fellow keeper of a small collection!

I felt the ding to my bank account with these two recent LOEWE purchases, but I was really tired of the buy-sell cycle. I should’ve bought the ones I wanted from the beginning; would have saved so much time and money.  I feel a sense of contentment. The bag chase was exhausting!


----------



## Quelbelle

ajde.adam said:


> Congrats on your new bag! The more I see the tan puzzle, the more I want it. I have to be strong and resist the urge to pick up a tan bag HAHA


Thank you! I understand the struggle. The choice was easy for me only because I wanted a bag this color way before I ever heard of LOEWE or Puzzle! I cycled through so many to get to this point so no other colors were serious contenders. Otherwise, the color choices would have created a dilemma for sure.


----------



## ajde.adam

Brunch with my aunt and a little shopping, accompanied by my puzzle bag for the first time.


----------



## Evergreen602

ajde.adam said:


> Brunch with my aunt and a little shopping, accompanied by my puzzle bag for the first time.


Love the color of your Puzzle!


----------



## eunice1200

Anyone else impatiently waiting for the new Luna bag to hit stores? I’m obsessed


----------



## chloebagfreak

Lillianlm said:


> View attachment 5228957
> 
> 
> My Flamenco knot bag on a crisp autumn morning


I love this bag! So gorgeous!
Can you please let me know the color? Is it Warm Desert?
I’m about to get a mini size
Thanks!


----------



## Lillianlm

chloebagfreak said:


> I love this bag! So gorgeous!
> Can you please let me know the color? Is it Warm Desert?
> I’m about to get a mini size
> Thanks!



Thank you! It’s tan. 

Please post a photo when you get your mini!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Lillianlm said:


> Thank you! It’s tan.
> 
> Please post a photo when you get your mini!


Thanks so much! 
I’m not sure they have tan now, so I will try the warm desert! I have a tan mini puzzle and the SA sent me photos of the difference. Warm desert is definitely lighter.


----------



## earthygirl

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks so much!
> I’m not sure they have tan now, so I will try the warm desert! I have a tan mini puzzle and the SA sent me photos of the difference. Warm desert is definitely lighter.


I own the puzzle in warm desert and I used to own the tan puzzle.  The warm desert is definitely lighter than the tan and more yellow. It is more of a camel color.


----------



## chloebagfreak

earthygirl said:


> I own the puzzle in warm desert and I used to own the tan puzzle.  The warm desert is definitely lighter than the tan and more yellow. It is more of a camel color.


Thank you!!


----------



## badrussiangirl

earthygirl said:


> Love that puzzle and also your rug! Where did you get it from?


You won’t believe it, but it’s target


----------



## earthygirl

badrussiangirl said:


> You won’t believe it, but it’s target


Well, it’s gorgeous! Love Target!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Got the Mini Puzzle!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Now I'm in love with the new Puzzle Hobo. Have to go try it on.


----------



## ajde.adam

What a beautiful color combo!



Addicted to bags said:


> Got the Mini Puzzle!
> 
> View attachment 5253912


----------



## earthygirl

ajde.adam said:


> I’m glad to have gotten this blue then! Definitely not having second thoughts anymore with all the love for this color you have all shown. While I typically never purchase the same bag in different colors, I’m tempted right now to get the warm desert mink. I’ve been eyeing it on Saks and ugh, I love it too.
> 
> View attachment 5238296


I have the warm desert mink puzzle. I love this colorway. It is beautiful for Fall and Winter but works well in the Spring and Summer too! I usually prefer monochromatic bags, but I couldn’t resist this one.....the neutral colors beautifully complement one another. I love it more than I loved the tan puzzle and I catch people looking at it all of the time. Most probably don’t know what brand it is but it looks so luxe!


----------



## earthygirl

Navajo princess said:


> You know what - I saw this version of the bag in Selfridges last December and it's absolutely gorgeous! I was so tempted to get it then but didn't because the base of the bag is in the cream or the lightest colour of the three, I was concerned that without feet on the small size, dirt, colour transfer and other marks would show up really quickly or I'd have to constantly baby it.  But this bag is so stunning and even more so in the flesh - very warmed toned and just beautiful, the warm desert and mink colours go really well together.  You should get it without delay because it's a seasonal model.


I don’t baby my bags at all and haven’t had any issues after about 6 months frequent use, but I may spray the bottom with leather protector just in case. Thanks for drawing my attention to this potential issue!


----------



## azure5

earthygirl said:


> I have the warm desert mink puzzle. I love this colorway. It is beautiful for Fall and Winter but works well in the Spring and Summer too! I usually prefer monochromatic bags, but I couldn’t resist this one.....the neutral colors beautifully complement one another. I love it more than I loved the tan puzzle and I catch people looking at it all of the time. Most probably don’t know what brand it is but it looks so luxe!


The right colour tan is an excellent choice for all seasons, but all the more so with this very contemporary shape. In fact the puzzle is ageless.
I'm looking at a Celine right now and although it has pressed suede, the point is the colour which is really similar to the one you refer to in the ultra desirable Loewe. 
It really lifts a dark outfit. Who needs more black or more navy? Most of us already have more than enough of those in our wardrobes, time to let it sing! IMO.


----------



## earthygirl

azure5 said:


> The right colour tan is an excellent choice for all seasons, but all the more so with this very contemporary shape. In fact the puzzle is ageless.
> I'm looking at a Celine right now and although it has pressed suede, the point is the colour which is really similar to the one you refer to in the ultra desirable Loewe.
> It really lifts a dark outfit. Who needs more black or more navy? Most of us already have more than enough of those in our wardrobes, time to let it sing! IMO.


I couldn’t agree more on all your points and I think I love prefer the warm desert over the tan because it complements my skin tone more than the tan...but I still love the tan whenever I have a sighting IRL! I also have the Celine nano belt and though I love the design and suede interior, if I had to choose between the two bags hands down I’d choose the puzzle. In fact if I had to narrow my collection of fifteen luxury bags down to two bags, it would be the puzzle and the Chanel reissue size 225. I love reissue as much but use the puzzle more. It is such a comfortable, carefree and effortless bag!


----------



## Navajo princess

earthygirl said:


> I don’t baby my bags at all and haven’t had any issues after about 6 months frequent use, but I may spray the bottom with leather protector just in case. Thanks for drawing my attention to this potential issue!


No worries.  It's really good to know that you haven't had any issues after such frequent use.  I slightly regret not buying the bag last year now because it is so beautiful - in the shop I kept staring at it and taking a ton of pictures!  Often in the past I've not bought bags that I've really liked because they were in a very light colour, yet when I see other ladies carrying light coloured bags they look fine.  Like azure5 says: how many more black or navy bags do we need, especially when from a distance they are indistinguishable from each other.  Next time I see a cream or light coloured bag that I like I will buy it and throw caution to the wind!  I've always liked the sand/mink small puzzle as it's a very versatile neutral, but again have steered clear due to its lightness but I may take another look at it now (the latest version is all sand, they've removed the mink trimmings which of course makes the colour of the bag even lighter).


----------



## tarable901

Starlights3 said:


> My second Loewe. Very happy with the quality and relaxed style of the leather bags


Oh my goodness - is this the Anton backpack? How are you liking it?! So hard to find reviews on it.


----------



## Lillianlm

I’m curious about thoughts on the new Loewe color Atlantic. I was considering buying the small Puzzle in this shade, but the hardware is gold and  I’d much prefer it in silver. I wish I had purchased an old style (with feet and wider strap) small puzzle in stone blue and am wondering if Atlantic is as close as I can get (and obviously without feet, which is a big loss IMHO). Do you think Atlantic is a relatively useful/neutral shade?


----------



## Starlights3

tarable901 said:


> Oh my goodness - is this the Anton backpack? How are you liking it?! So hard to find reviews on it.



Yes it is! I love it. It is named ‘small’ but it is fairly large (and note this is not the ‘sling’ version which is much smaller). Even though it is large, I try not to put too much in it since it looks best when it is slouchy and not sticking out. I get a lot of compliments from it because it is low key but looks very luxurious and sculptural but also quite sporty with the single strap. It’s just a great bag and yes I found 0 reviews/commentary on the internet when deciding to get it but so glad I did.


----------



## despair

We have both the Anton sling (the very small one) and the Anton backpack. The backpack has lovely buttery leather but gets extremely heavy if you try to fully load it - and with the single strap carry it can press quite heavily on your chest and shoulder. It also looks quite different (in a bad way) if packed full and really looks best half full with the slouch of the flap. The closest cousin to this Anton backpack will be the Isar from Cote et Ciel (which we used to have as well) but two straps vs one makes a lot of difference in terms of load distribution. It's also a challenging bag to store - we ended up having to essentially store it half folded or it takes up too much space - so far no additional crease lines though. 

Wouldn't recommend the Anton sling - the conical nature of the bag means it actually can't hold much despite looking like it could, and is a bit fiddly to use. Its proportions also can look weird on some body frames.


----------



## Starlights3

despair said:


> We have both the Anton sling (the very small one) and the Anton backpack. The backpack has lovely buttery leather but gets extremely heavy if you try to fully load it - and with the single strap carry it can press quite heavily on your chest and shoulder. It also looks quite different (in a bad way) if packed full and really looks best half full with the slouch of the flap. The closest cousin to this Anton backpack will be the Isar from Cote et Ciel (which we used to have as well) but two straps vs one makes a lot of difference in terms of load distribution. It's also a challenging bag to store - we ended up having to essentially store it half folded or it takes up too much space - so far no additional crease lines though.
> 
> Wouldn't recommend the Anton sling - the conical nature of the bag means it actually can't hold much despite looking like it could, and is a bit fiddly to use. Its proportions also can look weird on some body frames.



Anton backpack - agree that it does not look good when it is full. It sticks out way too much when it is full especially when worn. This bag needs to drape and slouch to a look good. I do not really find this bag that heavy but I usually wear it on the shoulder and holding on the strap. I find that’s the best way it looks, more casual and sporty.




Anton sling - same here, I think the proportions are not the best.


----------



## richharris75

Large puzzle edge grained calf in the colour anthracite which I absolutely love especially with my cute octopus  bag charm.


----------



## totally

Lillianlm said:


> I’m curious about thoughts on the new Loewe color Atlantic. I was considering buying the small Puzzle in this shade, but the hardware is gold and  I’d much prefer it in silver. I wish I had purchased an old style (with feet and wider strap) small puzzle in stone blue and am wondering if Atlantic is as close as I can get (and obviously without feet, which is a big loss IMHO). Do you think Atlantic is a relatively useful/neutral shade?



I like the Atlantic colour more than Stone Blue to be honest! I loooove my cool-toned blues haha. I'd say Stone Blue is a warm light blue, whereas Atlantic looks like an icy, almost lavender-y light blue. IMO a light blue bag is basically a neutral with how many colours it goes with! I wear mine with a navy blue coat, but it matches grey, black, camel, burgundy, lilac...the list goes on.

I know people miss the wider strap and feet but personally I prefer the look of the newer small Puzzle bags...less busy.


----------



## phoebe_chen

Lillianlm said:


> I’m curious about thoughts on the new Loewe color Atlantic. I was considering buying the small Puzzle in this shade, but the hardware is gold and  I’d much prefer it in silver. I wish I had purchased an old style (with feet and wider strap) small puzzle in stone blue and am wondering if Atlantic is as close as I can get (and obviously without feet, which is a big loss IMHO). Do you think Atlantic is a relatively useful/neutral shade?



I'm feeling like the color Atlantic is somewhat close to Blueberry (which is the color of this Loewe charm I once had, inserting pic for reference). Next to it is the color stone blue



Hope this is somewhat helpful. I feel like you can't go wrong with either, personally I know stone blue serves me better bcs of my warm complexion (I think there's plenty of youtube vids explaining about how you determine which complexion you are and what shades of colors would suit you best, pretty interesting to check out)

And yeah totally agree with @totally that light blue is basically a neutral! Never have to think twice about what colors I'm wearing the stone blue always complements my outfit really well


----------



## gloomfilter

Quelbelle said:


> Sharing my LOEWE Small Anagram Tote purchased a couple of months ago after a long hunt for the right tote.



I love this tote and am thinking about getting it! Do you have any thoughts on how you chose the small over the medium size tote? Am debating between that, and would love to hear how you decided on the small size!


----------



## Quelbelle

gloomfilter said:


> I love this tote and am thinking about getting it! Do you have any thoughts on how you chose the small over the medium size tote? Am debating between that, and would love to hear how you decided on the small size!


Great question! I adore the bag even more than the much more popular puzzle! The grained leather is getting softer and dreamier over time.

Actually, recently considered purchasing the medium tote in tan classic calfskin as well.  However, I compared the sizes (small and medium) on the Loewe site and found the medium at almost 7 inches deep was far too wide(as in bulk) for my taste. Here are size comparisons so you don't have to do the work I've already done. I was still tempted for a bit, but I don't use organizers, don't carry much and didn't want my few items essentially tossed around like a salad all the time.

Medium: 11.8H 12.8W 6.9D
Small:      9.8H 11.4W 5.5D


----------



## scbarragan

Lillianlm said:


> I’m curious about thoughts on the new Loewe color Atlantic. I was considering buying the small Puzzle in this shade, but the hardware is gold and  I’d much prefer it in silver. I wish I had purchased an old style (with feet and wider strap) small puzzle in stone blue and am wondering if Atlantic is as close as I can get (and obviously without feet, which is a big loss IMHO). Do you think Atlantic is a relatively useful/neutral shade?


Replying about the Puzzle in Atlantic blue as useful. I have been in my Loewe shop yesterday searching for another model "Surplus leather woven basket" but I showed the puzzle in classic calfskin and flamenco in nappa calfskin  both in that Atlantic blue and are beautiful, the nappa with the adorable super soft touch. Color and utility is something very personal but I can tell you my experience with that tone in two handbags from other brands. The first time I bought that color was not my first choice, I wanted one model and there were not another color. It was such a great surprise  to observe how useful that color is for me. It is between light grey and baby blue and it matches nicely both with light jeans, or provides some light to a back coat or contract to a warm dark red coat, just some examples. After that experience, I search for years until I bought my Hermes Kelly in a tone as similar as possible to that one and there are very few years when Hermes has offered that one and I am very satisfy because it is very discrete, neutral and useful. Anyway, colors and utility is very personal.


----------



## scbarragan

I wondered if anyone has experience with the Surplus leather woven basket, the small one from this spring with mixture of colors and textures.
I wondered if the shoulder strap could feel too long as it is not adjustable and if you think that it is comfortable. Any opinion is appreciate because, this model is not available in the Loewe shop from my city so I would have to buy without seeing and I feel always uncertain of the feeling in the shoulder. Thanks.


----------



## Lillianlm

scbarragan said:


> Replying about the Puzzle in Atlantic blue as useful. I have been in my Loewe shop yesterday searching for another model "Surplus leather woven basket" but I showed the puzzle in classic calfskin and flamenco in nappa calfskin  both in that Atlantic blue and are beautiful, the nappa with the adorable super soft touch. Color and utility is something very personal but I can tell you my experience with that tone in two handbags from other brands. The first time I bought that color was not my first choice, I wanted one model and there were not another color. It was such a great surprise  to observe how useful that color is for me. It is between light grey and baby blue and it matches nicely both with light jeans, or provides some light to a back coat or contract to a warm dark red coat, just some examples. After that experience, I search for years until I bought my Hermes Kelly in a tone as similar as possible to that one and there are very few years when Hermes has offered that one and I am very satisfy because it is very discrete, neutral and useful. Anyway, colors and utility is very personal.



Thank you for this very helpful analysis. I just wish the hardware were silver colored, rather than gold. I feel silver blends better with the blue/gray.


----------



## Lillianlm

phoebe_chen said:


> I'm feeling like the color Atlantic is somewhat close to Blueberry (which is the color of this Loewe charm I once had, inserting pic for reference). Next to it is the color stone blue
> View attachment 5259224
> 
> 
> Hope this is somewhat helpful. I feel like you can't go wrong with either, personally I know stone blue serves me better bcs of my warm complexion (I think there's plenty of youtube vids explaining about how you determine which complexion you are and what shades of colors would suit you best, pretty interesting to check out)
> 
> And yeah totally agree with @totally that light blue is basically a neutral! Never have to think twice about what colors I'm wearing the stone blue always complements my outfit really well



Well, I just went ahead and ordered the small puzzle in Atlantic blue from Neiman Marcus! I pulled up the listing on my desktop (rather than my phone) and I just LOVE the color! Yes, I wish the hardware were silver but I’m afraid that if I wait much longer, the color will sell out. Plus, I had a 15% off coupon, which helped! 

I’ll report back when it arrives. Thanks to all who helped me make this decision. I love my medium tan puzzle; I think a small one will find a place in my rotation. The design of these bags just takes my breathe away.


----------



## ajde.adam

Lillianlm said:


> Well, I just went ahead and ordered the small puzzle in Atlantic blue from Neiman Marcus! I pulled up the listing on my desktop (rather than my phone) and I just LOVE the color! Yes, I wish the hardware were silver but I’m afraid that if I wait much longer, the color will sell out. Plus, I had a 15% off coupon, which helped!
> 
> I’ll report back when it arrives. Thanks to all who helped me make this decision. I love my medium tan puzzle; I think a small one will find a place in my rotation. The design of these bags just takes my breathe away.



I can’t wait to see your pictures of it. When I first spotted the new colorway last week I was immediately drawn to it because of how similar the color is to my steel blue one. Just like you, I do wish the hardware was palladium as it’s my preferred hardware tone.


----------



## AllieGao

It's so beautiful!!!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Hello! I'm wondering if someone can help measure the Nano Flamenco Knot clutch, would and iPhone XS Max fit?


----------



## Lillianlm

My Atlantic Blue small puzzle arrived and I’m loving it! I’ve never seen Stone Blue IRL but I’m guessing that Atlantic Blue has a touch more lavender in it. It’s not as red as the blueberry charm someone posted earlier. I’ll try to take another photo in sunlight and post it.


----------



## Indiana

Beautiful!  Especially with the gold hardware snd black edging..


----------



## MrChris

My new T Pouch arrived in this gorgeous caramel brown with my new life mantra as a lactose lover lol. Loving it, as outrageous as it is.


----------



## despair

MrChris said:


> My new T Pouch arrived in this gorgeous caramel brown with my new life mantra as a lactose lover lol. Loving it, as outrageous as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264999


This one is a cute cheeky one! I was quite impressed that Loewe bothered to use marquetry to do up the lettering rather than just print it on the leather. Did you get it on sale?


----------



## weezer

Hi, I am brand-new to Loewe, I made my  first Loewe purchase—puzzle in tan.

@Lillianlm I love your puzzle in that beautiful blue shade!!

I literally took these pics minutes after the DHL delivery came to my house 
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Lillianlm

Congratulations on your first Loewe. Tan is a fabulous color - my first Loewe was a medium puzzle in tan, which is an incredibly utilitarian (and beautiful) bag. I also have a flamenco in tan. It truly is an all-season color. Enjoy!


----------



## Straight-Laced

weezer said:


> Hi, I am brand-new to Loewe, I made my  first Loewe purchase—puzzle in tan.
> 
> @Lillianlm I love your puzzle in that beautiful blue shade!!
> 
> I literally took these pics minutes after the DHL delivery came to my house
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5266739
> View attachment 5266740


Fabulous classic - enjoy!! I have a tan medium and I love it to bits. 
Thank you for the beautiful garden setting too


----------



## weezer

Straight-Laced said:


> Fabulous classic - enjoy!! I have a tan medium and I love it to bits.
> Thank you for the beautiful garden setting too


Thank you! As much as I love all  handbags, I am also obsessed with gardening


----------



## viewwing

I’m new to Loewe and wondering how often do they do price increases? And how much are the increases usually? Can someone Pls enlighten me?


----------



## scbarragan

scbarragan said:


> I wondered if anyone has experience with the Surplus leather woven basket, the small one from this spring with mixture of colors and textures.
> I wondered if the shoulder strap could feel too long as it is not adjustable and if you think that it is comfortable. Any opinion is appreciate because, this model is not available in the Loewe shop from my city so I would have to buy without seeing and I feel always uncertain of the feeling in the shoulder. Thanks.



I was asking about Surplus leather woven basket a few weeks ago. 
I could not stop thinking about this bag, the color combination and the structure, and for the first time I decided to buy online without waiting for the model to arrive to my local shop. My local Loewe shop is not big and SA could not know if they would ever get it. I am very satisfy with this online process ( at least here in Europe). It has arrived in just a few days  with a very safe home-delivering system, calling and confirming the exact  day and time for delivering in only my hands.  

Surplus is medium size for my standards, and I am happily surprised because I was a bit worry that it could be too big for the type of size that I like. It looks perfect for my at a first view. 

Conclusions for online: very satisfactory.  I still prefer to go a try in the shop but it is an advantage to feel open to go for the specific color and model that you want when it is not available in the local shop. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Addy

scbarragan said:


> I was asking about Surplus leather woven basket a few weeks ago.
> I could not stop thinking about this bag, the color combination and the structure, and for the first time I decided to buy online without waiting for the model to arrive to my local shop. My local Loewe shop is not big and SA could not know if they would ever get it. I am very satisfy with this online process ( at least here in Europe). It has arrived in just a few days  with a very safe home-delivering system, calling and confirming the exact  day and time for delivering in only my hands.
> 
> Surplus is medium size for my standards, and I am happily surprised because I was a bit worry that it could be too big for the type of size that I like. It looks perfect for my at a first view.
> 
> Conclusions for online: very satisfactory.  I still prefer to go a try in the shop but it is an advantage to feel open to go for the specific color and model that you want when it is not available in the local shop. Enjoy your weekend.


Gorgeous! Can you please post a modeling pic? Thank you!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Addicted to bags said:


> Now I'm in love with the new Puzzle Hobo. Have to go try it on.
> 
> View attachment 5253913


Sort of interested in this brand and love the look of this bag but is there a problem with that zipper on the back side snagging your clothing?  Also, for the price the canvas  lining looks a little cheap - does it hold up?


----------



## sizz

Hi guys! I just got a loewe puzzle bag and I can‘t find the data code tag inside!! Do they still put them in? Where is it located?


----------



## totally

sizz said:


> Hi guys! I just got a loewe puzzle bag and I can‘t find the data code tag inside!! Do they still put them in? Where is it located?



See this post!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gourmetgal said:


> Sort of interested in this brand and love the look of this bag but is there a problem with that zipper on the back side snagging your clothing?  Also, for the price the canvas  lining looks a little cheap - does it hold up?


I haven't purchased this new Hobo Puzzle nor have I seen it in person yet but I do own 3 small puzzles and a mini. So far I've had no problems with the bags I own. The lining appears to be the same cotton twill they use in the regular puzzles and I've never had a problem with the lining. I am hesitating on this new Hobo Puzzle because the bag looks really long and I'm only 5'1 so I'm more concerned about the dimensions.


----------



## sizz

totally said:


> See this post!


Saw it after posting, now I feel a lil dumb haha. Thank you! ❤️


----------



## MeBagaholic

Hi!
A small or mini tan puzzle bag
Asking for my cousin ☺️


----------



## Addicted to bags

MeBagaholic said:


> Hi!
> A small or mini tan puzzle bag
> Asking for my cousin ☺


What does she regularly carry in her handbags? I have both sizes and I consider the small to be more practical. I have to switch down from a mini pochette to a micro pochette when I use the Mini. Other than that  I carry a small tube of hand lotion, a card holder, a small Bastia coin purse and my iPhone 11.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Addicted to bags said:


> What does she regularly carry in her handbags? I have both sizes and I consider the small to be more practical. I have to switch down from a mini pochette to a micro pochette when I use the Mini. Other than that  I carry a small tube of hand lotion, a card holder, a small Bastia coin purse and my iPhone 11.


For everyday
She doesn’t carry much just essentials 
I was looking at the sizes the mini is almost gucci soho disco size?


----------



## viewwing

MeBagaholic said:


> For everyday
> She doesn’t carry much just essentials
> I was looking at the sizes the mini is almost gucci soho disco size?


No...the disco is bigger than the mini but smaller than the small puzzle.


----------



## MeBagaholic

viewwing said:


> No...the disco is bigger than the mini but smaller than the small puzzle.


Yes i see dimensions it is.
How does the small sit crossbody


----------



## viewwing

MeBagaholic said:


> Yes i see dimensions it is.
> How does the small sit crossbody


I think it can be a bit bulky but that’s because I am very petite. I prefer to shoulder carry.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Got the Owl card case and the coin/card case today. Love the marquetry work on the owl


----------



## scbarragan

Gourmetgal said:


> Sort of interested in this brand and love the look of this bag but is there a problem with that zipper on the back side snagging your clothing?  Also, for the price the canvas  lining looks a little cheap - does it hold up?


I went to my Loewe shop to try the new Puzzle Hobo some weeks ago. I was initially excited because I have never been completely satisfied with the Puzzle in my shoulder and I hope a lot from this variation. Here my views.

In the positive side, it was easier to open and manipulate stuff in and out. It is medium but it looks smaller than the original Puzzle and is flexible and light.

In the less positive aspects ( for me the design is my most important) the beauty and uniqueness from the Puzzle irregular parallelepiped architecture was not visible, just dissapear when it is transformed in hobo and it required a wide shoulder strap. It looks like another  handbag model from Purificacion Garcia form  maybe 10 years ago. 
My personal conclusion is that if one person loves the unique Puzzle design, should go for the classic, this Hobo variation is not that as unique as the original Puzzle, I think.


----------



## Quelbelle

scbarragan said:


> I went to my Loewe shop to try the new Puzzle Hobo some weeks ago. I was initially excited because I have never been completely satisfied with the Puzzle in my shoulder and I hope a lot from this variation. Here my views.
> 
> In the positive side, it was easier to open and manipulate stuff in and out. It is medium but it looks smaller than the original Puzzle and is flexible and light.
> 
> In the less positive aspects ( for me the design is my most important) the beauty and uniqueness from the Puzzle irregular parallelepiped architecture was not visible, just dissapear when it is transformed in hobo and it required a wide shoulder strap. It looks like another  handbag model from Purificacion Garcia form  maybe 10 years ago.
> My personal conclusion is that if one person loves the unique Puzzle design, should go for the classic, this Hobo variation is not that as unique as the original Puzzle, I think.


Thank you very much for your detailed and substantive insight on this new bag from LOEWE. I've been so curious and slightly tempted, however, visiting a boutique isn't even a remote option. I was  able to imagine the bag in an almost tactile sense from your point of view. You are appreciated!


----------



## Quelbelle

Addicted to bags said:


> I haven't purchased this new Hobo Puzzle nor have I seen it in person yet but I do own 3 small puzzles and a mini. So far I've had no problems with the bags I own. The lining appears to be the same cotton twill they use in the regular puzzles and I've never had a problem with the lining. I am hesitating on this new Hobo Puzzle because the bag looks really long and I'm only 5'1 so I'm more concerned about the dimensions.


100% agree with your opinion on the lining. While I appreciate leather-lined bags, I am almost as pleased when the interior is well done in other quality material such as what LOEWE uses in the Puzzle. I much prefer this over microfiber that some other houses use; I cannot abide that stuff.


----------



## bagolicious

Does anyone know the name of my Loewe Hammock?  It came out in 2017. I recently bought it resale. I haven't seen any other ones like it.


----------



## bagolicious

Below are my Loewe Puzzles that I carry. In the past, I've posted both the medium orange one and the small fuchsia one on another Loewe thread. I was also lucky to find a blue, pre-owned Loewe fish charm. My large, black Puzzle is a newer one. It has a handle, shoulder strap, and metal feet. All of my Puzzles have metal feet.


----------



## atoizzard5

bagolicious said:


> Does anyone know the name of my Loewe Hammock?  It came out in 2017. I recently bought it resale. I haven't seen any other ones like it.
> View attachment 5273202
> View attachment 5273203
> View attachment 5273204



Nice find! This bag was part of a limited edition line celebrating Chinese New Year in 2018. Here’s the Loewe Facebook post announcing it:


----------



## bagolicious

atoizzard5 said:


> Nice find! This bag was part of a limited edition line celebrating Chinese New Year in 2018. Here’s the Loewe Facebook post announcing it:
> 
> View attachment 5273329


Thanks a million for identifying it and also the year. When I first saw it, I kept thinking that it must be both limited edition and also to celebrate a holiday. I like the colors in it and also the festive design. Plus, it was in mint condition....like new. Now to see if the bag charm might eventually pop up on a resale site. The bag will look great with some of my modern cheongsam dresses both store bought and custom made in Southeast Asia. I love my dresses as they fit in really well here in Los Angeles in the warm weather and are also really easy to wear.  Smiles.


----------



## Straight-Laced

A recent online purchase - Flamenco Pocket in Bright Purple.  
Undecided whether to keep or return. It's certainly very pretty and reasonably practical for a pocket sized pouch bag.


----------



## Straight-Laced

scbarragan said:


> I went to my Loewe shop to try the new Puzzle Hobo some weeks ago. I was initially excited because I have never been completely satisfied with the Puzzle in my shoulder and I hope a lot from this variation. Here my views.
> 
> In the positive side, it was easier to open and manipulate stuff in and out. It is medium but it looks smaller than the original Puzzle and is flexible and light.
> 
> In the less positive aspects ( for me the design is my most important) the beauty and uniqueness from the Puzzle irregular parallelepiped architecture was not visible, just dissapear when it is transformed in hobo and it required a wide shoulder strap. It looks like another  handbag model from Purificacion Garcia form  maybe 10 years ago.
> My personal conclusion is that if one person loves the unique Puzzle design, should go for the classic, this Hobo variation is not that as unique as the original Puzzle, I think.


Thank you for posting! 

Not living near a Loewe boutique I'm (almost) interested enough in the Puzzle Hobo to buy one online and see how it is in real life. I don't mind the look of the wide strap and the hardware free simplicity appeals, but I don't love the look of it and I do love my original Puzzles. Your conclusion that it's just not exceptional and unique (unlike the original) is well put.

I'm still considering it though and I'll probably always be wondering until I get to see one in real life and try it on.


----------



## viewwing

Straight-Laced said:


> A recent online purchase - Flamenco Pocket in Bright Purple.
> Undecided whether to keep or return. It's certainly very pretty and reasonably practical for a pocket sized pouch bag.
> 
> View attachment 5273845
> View attachment 5273847


That purple is gorgeous! Why are you hesitating?


----------



## Quelbelle

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you for posting!
> 
> Not living near a Loewe boutique I'm (almost) interested enough in the Puzzle Hobo to buy one online and see how it is in real life. I don't mind the look of the wide strap and the hardware free simplicity appeals, but I don't love the look of it and I do love my original Puzzles. Your conclusion that it's just not exceptional and unique (unlike the original) is well put.
> 
> *I'm still considering it though and I'll probably always be wondering until I get to see one in real life and try it on.*


Oh, but how true the bolded section of your comment! I must experience some things *in my hands* before I can get them *out of my head*!

Please come back and share your thoughts after you’ve put eyes and hands to one.


----------



## Straight-Laced

viewwing said:


> That purple is gorgeous! *Why are you hesitating*?


I think firstly the colour and second the price. Size is fine for purpose - it's bigger than the Paula's Ibiza raffia cylinder pouch I use all the time. 

If I was absolutely won over by the colour then the price would be fine, and if the price was several hundred dollars lower I'd probably keep it on the basis that occasional use was enough reason to err on the side of keeping it. 

But (to my eye) the Bright Purple (orchid pink-purple) has a lot of grey in it and in dull light I actually find it a bit gloomy  

So I have a feeling that it's likely to be one of those bags that I reach for and pack and then suddenly change my mind as I'm about to head out the door ... 

Still undecided though.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Quelbelle said:


> Oh, but how true the bolded section of your comment! *I must experience some things *in my hands* before I can get them *out of my head*!*
> 
> Please come back and share your thoughts after you’ve put eyes and hands to one.



You said it best !!


----------



## viewwing

Straight-Laced said:


> I think firstly the colour and second the price. Size is fine for purpose - it's bigger than the Paula's Ibiza raffia cylinder pouch I use all the time.
> 
> If I was absolutely won over by the colour then the price would be fine, and if the price was several hundred dollars lower I'd probably keep it on the basis that occasional use was enough reason to err on the side of keeping it.
> 
> But (to my eye) the Bright Purple (orchid pink-purple) has a lot of grey in it and in dull light I actually find it a bit gloomy
> 
> So I have a feeling that it's likely to be one of those bags that I reach for and pack and then suddenly change my mind as I'm about to head out the door ...
> 
> Still undecided though.


Well I do think purple is kind of hard to match n if it doesn’t pop, then,.... maybe another color? So many gorgeous ones to choose from if u like the style. I’m sure if u return this one, you’ll like something else better soon.


----------



## Lillianlm

What can I say — I fell hard for the colors and pattern!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lillianlm said:


> What can I say — I fell hard for the colors and pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274890
> View attachment 5274891


I saw this on the website and was intrigued. Do you mind me asking how you plan on using this? That's what I couldn't figure out for me.


----------



## Lillianlm

Addicted to bags said:


> I saw this on the website and was intrigued. Do you mind me asking how you plan on using this? That's what I couldn't figure out for me.




Last year, I bought an open top Loewe summer Rafa bag. I thought I’d use this as the drawstring pouch inside the bag. I used a drawstring organizer, which wasn’t great.

I’ll try it out and then decide if I keep it. This is not the first time I had an impulse Loewe purchase — I bought a preloved (but pristine) zipper pouch with a tooled Art Nouveau rose that I have yet to use, but I LOVE looking at it.


----------



## michelle217

scbarragan said:


> I was asking about Surplus leather woven basket a few weeks ago.
> I could not stop thinking about this bag, the color combination and the structure, and for the first time I decided to buy online without waiting for the model to arrive to my local shop. My local Loewe shop is not big and SA could not know if they would ever get it. I am very satisfy with this online process ( at least here in Europe). It has arrived in just a few days  with a very safe home-delivering system, calling and confirming the exact  day and time for delivering in only my hands.
> 
> Surplus is medium size for my standards, and I am happily surprised because I was a bit worry that it could be too big for the type of size that I like. It looks perfect for my at a first view.
> 
> Conclusions for online: very satisfactory.  I still prefer to go a try in the shop but it is an advantage to feel open to go for the specific color and model that you want when it is not available in the local shop. Enjoy your weekend.


This is the exact bag and colorway that's been haunting me lately.  Would you please consider posting more pictures and let us know how you like it after a week after purchase? It's something I'd have to buy online as well, so I'm trying to gather more info on this bag that isn't talked about much that I can find! Thanks so much!


----------



## MsRuckus

I adore elephants and admire their intelligence and loyalty. So I started with the yellow elephant years ago and it was immediate love; she was my literal everyday bag for over a year. The perfect pop of happy whimsy here in the snowy mountains where I live. She began showing her wear quite a bit (recently refurbished and looking like new) and the next winter I got the shearling bunny and now she has been my “most days” winter bag for about four years. Last winter I came across the large grey elephant and had to bring her home. Her leather is dreamy and she is so cute. Not the most practical (as you can see I usually use little bags) but so fun to carry when I do and always great to gaze upon  Then, last summer I found the woven elephant, proceeds from which save the elephants!!! And I have loved wearing her all the time, so light, easy and fun and carefree and makes people smile. And while I am back to my little bunny most days here in the snow, I am headed somewhere tropical and came across the perfect tote last week. My SA was able to send this floral love quickly across the country in time to make my holiday dreams come true ✨✨✨✨


----------



## despair

MsRuckus said:


> I adore elephants and admire their intelligence and loyalty. So I started with the yellow elephant years ago and it was immediate love; she was my literal everyday bag for over a year. The perfect pop of happy whimsy here in the snowy mountains where I live. She began showing her wear quite a bit (recently refurbished and looking like new) and the next winter I got the shearling bunny and now she has been my “most days” winter bag for about four years. Last winter I came across the large grey elephant and had to bring her home. Her leather is dreamy and she is so cute. Not the most practical (as you can see I usually use little bags) but so fun to carry when I do and always great to gaze upon  Then, last summer I found the woven elephant, proceeds from which save the elephants!!! And I have loved wearing her all the time, so light, easy and fun and carefree and makes people smile. And while I am back to my little bunny most days here in the snow, I am headed somewhere tropical and came across the perfect tote last week. My SA was able to send this floral love quickly across the country in time to make my holiday dreams come true ✨✨✨✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276078


I love the XL elephant bag and am thinking of ordering the new one in Apple Green. What are your thoughts on the usability? Does it lose its shape when you carry the bag? Does it protrude out a lot when you sling it as a crossbody, or do you use it mostly as a hand carried bag? 

Any other inputs would also be appreciated!


----------



## MsRuckus

despair said:


> I love the XL elephant bag and am thinking of ordering the new one in Apple Green. What are your thoughts on the usability? Does it lose its shape when you carry the bag? Does it protrude out a lot when you sling it as a crossbody, or do you use it mostly as a hand carried bag?
> 
> Any other inputs would also be appreciated!


Usually I hand carry it; it is a bit bulky to be Crossbody, fine if you need your hands, but I think super adorable hand carried. And, as for usability, despite the size it does not hold quite as much as you would think. This is because there is a lot of material in there to help it hold its shape and structure really well. There’s about enough room for me to put one of my smaller bags inside of it and have it nestled in comfortably without being restricted and maybe a couple other items like a sunglass case or water or something. That green is gorgeous


----------



## despair

MsRuckus said:


> Usually I hand carry it; it is a bit bulky to be Crossbody, fine if you need your hands, but I think super adorable hand carried. And, as for usability, despite the size it does not hold quite as much as you would think. This is because there is a lot of material in there to help it hold its shape and structure really well. There’s about enough room for me to put one of my smaller bags inside of it and have it nestled in comfortably without being restricted and maybe a couple other items like a sunglass case or water or something. That green is gorgeous


I was hoping that it would be able to hold a reasonable amount of things, maybe the same capacity as a medium puzzle, but sounds like it holds less than that. Thanks for the input!


----------



## MsRuckus

despair said:


> I was hoping that it would be able to hold a reasonable amount of things, maybe the same capacity as a medium puzzle, but sounds like it holds less than that. Thanks for the input!


I do think that it probably has the same capacity as the medium puzzle, just less capacity than its size would make you think.  The small elephants and rabbit hold a surprising amount but both are less structured than this piece.


----------



## viewwing

Anyone has the small flamenco ? Is the stud on your strap like this? It seems the hole and the stud are not aligned causing the strap to pull weirdly. Can someone pls help? Thanks


----------



## atoizzard5

viewwing said:


> Anyone has the small flamenco ? Is the stud on your strap like this? It seems the hole and the stud are not aligned causing the strap to pull weirdly. Can someone pls help? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5277865



hmm I have a flamenco knot bag so not the exact model but similar line … the stud fits perfectly and the handles are aligned.

I did find a photo of a flamenco which shows the studs similar to yours, so perhaps it does happen sometimes with the design: https://www.bragmybag.com/loewe-small-flamenco-petal-bag/

It might be worth emailing Loewe or returning in store to ask. Good luck!


----------



## Orellia

Does anyone have the Loewe Puzzle bum bag/belt bag? I see they come in Mini size for Women and Mini/Small for Men. I'm concerned my iPhone won't fit in a Mini but the Small looks pretty huge. I can't find any good cross-the-chest photos with a woman model.
Mini:






Small:


----------



## mangotango23

Has anyone used a twilly and wrapped around puzzle bag handle? To prevent oil / dirt transferring from hands - would love to see pix if so!


----------



## Indiana

mangotango23 said:


> Has anyone used a twilly and wrapped around puzzle bag handle? To prevent oil / dirt transferring from hands - would love to see pix if so!


That’s actually a nice idea!  Hopefully someone’s tried it..


----------



## Indiana

mangotango23 said:


> Has anyone used a twilly and wrapped around puzzle bag handle? To prevent oil / dirt transferring from hands - would love to see pix if so!


I’ve just searched back on this thread and there are a couple of pics - it can be done!


----------



## despair

Ahhhhhhh take my money now!! https://www.highsnobiety.com/p/spirited-away-studio-ghibli-loewe-collab-capsule/


----------



## despair

MsRuckus said:


> I do think that it probably has the same capacity as the medium puzzle, just less capacity than its size would make you think.  The small elephants and rabbit hold a surprising amount but both are less structured than this piece.


I went ahead and got it! Have to test what it can hold and it does have a 28 day free return window but I doubt it will go back. Somehow the leather feels even nicer than what I have on my puzzle and anton bags from Loewe:


----------



## chloebagfreak

viewwing said:


> Anyone has the small flamenco ? Is the stud on your strap like this? It seems the hole and the stud are not aligned causing the strap to pull weirdly. Can someone pls help? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5277865


I have the mini flamenco and was so baffled by the stud and strap issues that I called a bunch of Loewe stores
Basically they only put one stud on one side. When you double the strap both straps look uneven. When the strap is worn long it still moves on the side where there isn’t a stud. It’s really weird. I realized though, that I love the bag so much I can wear another chain strap when I want, or just deal with the movement. I even had a store send me a video of it!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Here is my mini flamenco and the strap weirdness! I love the bag so much though! Also pictured with my mini puzzle


----------



## atoizzard5

chloebagfreak said:


> I have the mini flamenco and was so baffled by the stud and strap issues that I called a bunch of Loewe stores
> Basically they only put one stud on one side. When you double the strap both straps look uneven. When the strap is worn long it still moves on the side where there isn’t a stud. It’s really weird. I realized though, that I love the bag so much I can wear another chain strap when I want, or just deal with the movement. I even had a store send me a video of it!



thanks for explaining this! The flamenco I have has studs on both sides so it makes sense why it doesn’t look like the minis. Your bag is beautiful and the flamenco is such a great bag!


----------



## chloebagfreak

atoizzard5 said:


> thanks for explaining this! The flamenco I have has studs on both sides so it makes sense why it doesn’t look like the minis. Your bag is beautiful and the flamenco is such a great bag!


Thank you!
I do think they will realize it is a design flaw, but it is what it is. Luckily, we all have strap options that I never really thought about before. Adding chain straps or thicker leather straps add to the wearability and allow for some real creative solutions.
The leather is absolutely scrumptious though


----------



## Greentea

Carrying my black small smooth calf Puzzle today (even though I'm just staying home to cook) because she's one year old today and I couldn't be happier with this bag.


----------



## ajde.adam

My order from 24S came much sooner than expected. Here’s my last bag purchase for the year! I wanted another puzzle and have been stalking a few websites this past week or so, but I figured I can’t go wrong with a different silhouette. I’m glad to have purchased this as it’s more utilitarian and totally gives a different vibe.


----------



## Straight-Laced

chloebagfreak said:


> Here is my mini flamenco and the strap weirdness! I love the bag so much though! Also pictured with my mini puzzle


The Flamenco colour is really lovely. Is this Warm Desert? 
And I love seeing your Puzzle and Flamenco cousins together - Loewe classics


----------



## despair

ajde.adam said:


> My order from 24S came much sooner than expected. Here’s my last bag purchase for the year! I wanted another puzzle and have been stalking a few websites this past week or so, but I figured I can’t go wrong with a different silhouette. I’m glad to have purchased this as it’s more utilitarian and totally gives a different vibe.
> 
> View attachment 5280837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280840


I have the first version of the XS military messenger, where it's actual buckles rather than the magnetic closures that you have on yours, and the strap is adjusted using two D rings on each side. It's a nice bag with great leather (as always for Loewe) but rather hard to get in and out of, so I think your version is a great improvement! Enjoy the bag!


----------



## viewwing

chloebagfreak said:


> Here is my mini flamenco and the strap weirdness! I love the bag so much though! Also pictured with my mini puzzle


Thank you for this! I’m glad I’m not the only one with the problem. I also love mine and will deal with the strap or just use another strap to change it up. Btw, which do you reach for more? The mini flamenco or mini puzzle? I’m contemplating a puzzle too ... but unsure which size. I know the mini holds significantly less than the small.


----------



## viewwing

atoizzard5 said:


> thanks for explaining this! The flamenco I have has studs on both sides so it makes sense why it doesn’t look like the minis. Your bag is beautiful and the flamenco is such a great bag!


Is yours an older model? I wonder why the changed the design of the strap To this weird style.


----------



## ajde.adam

despair said:


> I have the first version of the XS military messenger, where it's actual buckles rather than the magnetic closures that you have on yours, and the strap is adjusted using two D rings on each side. It's a nice bag with great leather (as always for Loewe) but rather hard to get in and out of, so I think your version is a great improvement! Enjoy the bag!



I noticed the difference last night when I was trying to see how the other colors looked. I actually liked the old strap better as it made it look more unique. I definitely would’ve been annoyed though if I actually did have to use the buckles instead of the magnetic closure. I’m still undecided whether I want to keep the black or exchange it for the tan. Decision, decisions..


----------



## scbarragan

ajde.adam said:


> My order from 24S came much sooner than expected. Here’s my last bag purchase for the year! I wanted another puzzle and have been stalking a few websites this past week or so, but I figured I can’t go wrong with a different silhouette. I’m glad to have purchased this as it’s more utilitarian and totally gives a different vibe.
> 
> View attachment 5280837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280840


Congratulations, it has an elegant, stylist but fresh and informal architecture for a medium size messenger. I think that should work fine from elegant to informal depending on the rest of the outfit. Moreover, it looks perfect for any gender and age. I actually were looking at the model but on messenger model, I use big sizes. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Straight-Laced said:


> The Flamenco colour is really lovely. Is this Warm Desert?
> And I love seeing your Puzzle and Flamenco cousins together - Loewe classics


Hi! Yes, it is Warm Desert. So stunning in real life. The leather is amazing. Similar to the Bottega Veneta pouch smooshy leather
Yes, the two minis are fun! The colors are both fulfilling my craving for low key brown and Carmel bags.


----------



## chloebagfreak

viewwing said:


> Thank you for this! I’m glad I’m not the only one with the problem. I also love mine and will deal with the strap or just use another strap to change it up. Btw, which do you reach for more? The mini flamenco or mini puzzle? I’m contemplating a puzzle too ... but unsure which size. I know the mini holds significantly less than the small.


You’re welcome! I actually haven’t worn either yet because of all this new variant madness 
I bought the small size, but sent it back. It is really great. It does stick out a bit when worn as a crossbody. 
I ended up with the mini because it sticks out less, and I love mini bags. It actually holds quite a bit. My LV mini pochette or Chanel mini O case, cell phone, key case and probably one more small item.


----------



## atoizzard5

viewwing said:


> Is yours an older model? I wonder why the changed the design of the strap To this weird style.



Yes mine is an older model from 2016-2017. It has similar adjustable straps to carry on shoulder or crossbody but the metal knobs are on both sides of the straps. It looks like this:




I wonder too! The only reason I can think of is that they changed the strap to work with this new mini size but who knows!


----------



## atoizzard5

Does anyone have or used to have the older amazona 23? I really love the newly released amazonas but I’ve seen a few preloved ones in great condition and in more colours!


----------



## scbarragan

atoizzard5 said:


> Does anyone have or used to have the older amazona 23? I really love the newly released amazonas but I’ve seen a few preloved ones in great condition and in more colours!


I have an Amazona 23 in the classic Golden suede and dark brown calfskin but it is not old. It is quite new from Dec 2020, last one year old. However, I tried for almost 6 months to get one available , calling Paris, Madrid and more  when I started thinking that that classic model in 23 cm ( that is a very comfortable small size compared to the original bigger Amazona) will not be available very long. I just gave up when suddenly one piece arrived to my local Loewe shop. I could not be more happy when I saw it in Loewe  when I was there in my way to buy a different model because I has accepted that I would never get my Amazona 23 golden brown. It was one of those serendipity moments. 

I love  that classic Amazona model, it is one the handbag design that I consider essential in a handbag collection. It is an unique reinvention from the doctorbag with a revolutionary view from the 70s. But it is not a 70s bag anyway, it is atemporal. It is made with this high quality suede that is only made in one place in the world and it made it flexible, light  but lyxurious. 

I have not tested the new models  but I guess are a bit less flexible as are made in nappa calfskin or grainded calfskin. From those 2 leather types, I would prefer nappa. The advantage of those type of leathers is that are hard to get damaged. The colors are adorable, I think. 

Regarding to the 23cm model and  the shoulder strap that is adjustable and perfect for crossbody. Howevet I prefer to feel the handbag shorter under my arm so I passed the strap through the ring in one side and lock both  closures to one side (the strap get as doubled) and perfect to my style.

I hope you would find one Amazona that fits you, new or pre-loved.


----------



## atoizzard5

scbarragan said:


> I have an Amazona 23 in the classic Golden suede and dark brown calfskin but it is not old. It is quite new from Dec 2020, last one year old. However, I tried for almost 6 months to get one available , calling Paris, Madrid and more  when I started thinking that that classic model in 23 cm ( that is a very comfortable small size compared to the original bigger Amazona) will not be available very long. I just gave up when suddenly one piece arrived to my local Loewe shop. I could not be more happy when I saw it in Loewe  when I was there in my way to buy a different model because I has accepted that I would never get my Amazona 23 golden brown. It was one of those serendipity moments.
> 
> I love  that classic Amazona model, it is one the handbag design that I consider essential in a handbag collection. It is an unique reinvention from the doctorbag with a revolutionary view from the 70s. But it is not a 70s bag anyway, it is atemporal. It is made with this high quality suede that is only made in one place in the world and it made it flexible, light  but lyxurious.
> 
> I have not tested the new models  but I guess are a bit less flexible as are made in nappa calfskin or grainded calfskin. From those 2 leather types, I would prefer nappa. The advantage of those type of leathers is that are hard to get damaged. The colors are adorable, I think.
> 
> Regarding to the 23cm model and  the shoulder strap that is adjustable and perfect for crossbody. Howevet I prefer to feel the handbag shorter under my arm so I passed the strap through the ring in one side and lock both  closures to one side (the strap get as doubled) and perfect to my style.
> 
> I hope you would find one Amazona that fits you, new or pre-loved.



Thank you this is so helpful! I haven’t seen the new models in person either but based on the photos I think you are correct as they do appear stiffer than the previous models. I’m so glad you found your bag!


----------



## viewwing

atoizzard5 said:


> Thank you this is so helpful! I haven’t seen the new models in person either but based on the photos I think you are correct as they do appear stiffer than the previous models. I’m so glad you found your bag!


I’ve not seen the older models of the Amazona, but I’ve tried the new 23 in store in sand color and it’s divine! The leather is substantial and thick without being stiff. It’s still a structured bag but feels smoosh to the touch. I love it too! Hence my dilemma of the Atlantic blue small puzzle vs the sand 23 Amazona. Help?!


----------



## atoizzard5

viewwing said:


> I’ve not seen the older models of the Amazona, but I’ve tried the new 23 in store in sand color and it’s divine! The leather is substantial and thick without being stiff. It’s still a structured bag but feels smoosh to the touch. I love it too! Hence my dilemma of the Atlantic blue small puzzle vs the sand 23 Amazona. Help?!



ooo it sounds lovely! I just checked Loewe’s site and I see they’ve added some “soft grained calfskin” amazonas like the sand one you’re describing! I can’t wait to see the new bags in person  the older models are very soft and less structured. I do like the small updates JW has made to the bag. Both old and new look great. Here’s an example: https://www.thefifthcollection.com/products/loewe-bolso-amazona-23-bag

As for the dilemma, it’s definitely hard with Loewe’s choices!  I’d say to go for the puzzle first  the Atlantic blue is so pretty and the puzzle has become the classic Loewe bag. It’s such a functional, long lasting bag. I do like the amazona as well but I can’t say it offers more than the puzzle. I have a sand/mink puzzle and hope to add an avocado green one soon. Of course go with what you love, and both bags are awesome choices  Have fun!


----------



## scbarragan

scbarragan said:


> I have an Amazona 23 in the classic Golden suede and dark brown calfskin but it is not old. It is quite new from Dec 2020, last one year old. However, I tried for almost 6 months to get one available , calling Paris, Madrid and more  when I started thinking that that classic model in 23 cm ( that is a very comfortable small size compared to the original bigger Amazona) will not be available very long. I just gave up when suddenly one piece arrived to my local Loewe shop. I could not be more happy when I saw it in Loewe  when I was there in my way to buy a different model because I has accepted that I would never get my Amazona 23 golden brown. It was one of those serendipity moments.
> 
> I love  that classic Amazona model, it is one the handbag design that I consider essential in a handbag collection. It is an unique reinvention from the doctorbag with a revolutionary view from the 70s. But it is not a 70s bag anyway, it is atemporal. It is made with this high quality suede that is only made in one place in the world and it made it flexible, light  but lyxurious.
> 
> I have not tested the new models  but I guess are a bit less flexible as are made in nappa calfskin or grainded calfskin. From those 2 leather types, I would prefer nappa. The advantage of those type of leathers is that are hard to get damaged. The colors are adorable, I think.
> 
> Regarding to the 23cm model and  the shoulder strap that is adjustable and perfect for crossbody. Howevet I prefer to feel the handbag shorter under my arm so I passed the strap through the ring in one side and lock both  closures to one side (the strap get as doubled) and perfect to my style.
> 
> I hope you would find one Amazona that fits you, new or pre-loved.


I am not at home those days to check the size of my model and I thought that was mine the medium was the smallest in the market. I was wrong. Now I realized that the original Amazona is 36 cm, so I was wrong about the size of mine, my model should be 28 cm and not as small as 23cm, I guess they have not made the suede model in that small size. Sorry but the rest of the comments were correct. You should be correct that the size 23 cm were not in the market in last years. There is a video somewhere about a back  amazona 23 cm,( now I remember) and it is from  around 2018 summer and it is smaller than mine. Apologizes.


----------



## atoizzard5

scbarragan said:


> I am not at home those days to check the size of my model and I thought that was mine the medium was the smallest in the market. I was wrong. Now I realized that the original Amazona is 36 cm, so I was wrong about the size of mine, my model should be 28 cm and not as small as 23cm, I guess they have not made the suede model in that small size. Sorry but the rest of the comments were correct. You should be correct that the size 23 cm were not in the market in last years. There is a video somewhere about a back  amazona 23 cm,( now I remember) and it is from  around 2018 summer and it is smaller than mine. Apologizes.



no need to apologize! Thank you for all the helpful info. I found an old fashionphile listing for the gold suede 23 so it does seem like they did produce it: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/loewe-suede-calfskin-amazona-23-gold-brown-402953


----------



## Addy

chloebagfreak said:


> Here is my mini flamenco and the strap weirdness! I love the bag so much though! Also pictured with my mini puzzle


Love them! I have a Mini Flamenco coming so I'll check the strap. Thanks for the alert!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Addy said:


> Love them! I have a Mini Flamenco coming so I'll check the strap. Thanks for the alert!


Thanks Addy!
Can’t wait to see! What color?


----------



## Addy

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks Addy!
> Can’t wait to see! What color?


Malbec which coincidentally is the only red wine I drink LOL


----------



## MsRuckus

despair said:


> I went ahead and got it! Have to test what it can hold and it does have a 28 day free return window but I doubt it will go back. Somehow the leather feels even nicer than what I have on my puzzle and anton bags from Loewe:
> 
> View attachment 5279868


I am sooooo happy for you! I hope you are loving   it. This color is everything!


----------



## HeatherL

This is my first Loewe purchase for my birthday. I did order a bag organizer as I’m not sure why it’s already starting to cave in on the side. I’ve only used it for a week so far but I now know what the hype is.  It’s gorgeous and so easy to use.  Total love.


----------



## Quelbelle

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 5284484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Loewe purchase for my birthday. I did order a bag organizer as I’m not sure why it’s already starting to cave in on the side. I’ve only used it for a week so far but I now know what the hype is.  It’s gorgeous and so easy to use.  Total love.


Congrats on your new bag! I wanted to mention that mine softened and slouched a bit on the sides before I even wore it a single time. It’s just the nature of the leather and design of the bag. It isn’t at all a structured bag and is even designed to be folded flat should you choose to do so for travel or storage. I personally wouldn’t/can't do that to this lovely bag! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Lillianlm

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 5284484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Loewe purchase for my birthday. I did order a bag organizer as I’m not sure why it’s already starting to cave in on the side. I’ve only used it for a week so far but I now know what the hype is.  It’s gorgeous and so easy to use.  Total love.



Embrace the Slouch!


----------



## HeatherL

Quelbelle said:


> Congrats on your new bag! I wanted to mention that mine softened and slouched a bit on the sides before I even wore it a single time. It’s just the nature of the leather and design of the bag. It isn’t at all a structured bag and is even designed to be folded flat should you choose to do so for travel or storage. I personally wouldn’t/can't do that to this lovely bag!
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you & Thanks so much for the info.  This is my very first Loewe and I know it’s soft and not structured but it’s only indenting on one corner, I wasn’t sure if that was natural.  I definitely feel better now knowing it is.   I am in love with this beauty already!


----------



## HeatherL

Lillianlm said:


> Embrace the Slouch!


I adore the slouch but was worried when only one side started indenting and so soon.  I’m hoping the organizer will help out the bottom only and I’ll still get the slouch from the top.  I can always remove it if I don’t like it.  It’s just such high quality and I’m really enjoying it So much already.


----------



## niwk_bag21

My first Loewe   




I got this Puzzle Mini in November and have been wearing it almost everyday for everything!

These are the things I carry and it’s still spacious (need some maneuvering to stuff my phone in). This grained leather is very durable for sure (while I have a wiggly toddler on me).


----------



## despair

Item arrived earlier than expected so it counts as a 2021 purchase, haha... Saw a brand new pre-owned Owl small cushion tote for almost half price and had to pull the trigger because I love this print (really surprising how this came on the pre-owned market barely a month after it launched). The item is almost pristine except for one small scratch on the piping and the entire bag seemingly smelling of either a rather sweet tobacco or a sandalwood/oud perfume. Hopefully it will clear up after a bit of airing but no real regrets getting it even though it isn't a size or carrying style that I usually go for as a guy.


----------



## Addy

chloebagfreak said:


> Here is my mini flamenco and the strap weirdness! I love the bag so much though! Also pictured with my mini puzzle


Here’s my new baby. I have no clue how to double the strap like yours as the strap hardware does not fit through the loop on the bag.


----------



## viewwing

Addy said:


> Here’s my new baby. I have no clue how to double the strap like yours as the strap hardware does not fit through the loop on the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5287170


Your strap looks different from the current flamenco design. Is it an older model?


----------



## Addy

viewwing said:


> Your strap looks different from the current flamenco design. Is it an older model?


Just bought it from Holt Renfrew. New. Could be new old stock.


----------



## viewwing

Addy said:


> Just bought it from Holt Renfrew. New. Could be new old stock.


I’m not familiar with the older thicker strap model as I’m quite new to Loewe. But it looks like the strap is thicker n can only carry crossbody?


----------



## chloebagfreak

Addy said:


> Here’s my new baby. I have no clue how to double the strap like yours as the strap hardware does not fit through the loop on the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5287170


Gorgeous, rich color!

Looks like your strap is different than mine. Mine has areas at the top/ middle of the strap to be worn long. If you can see on some of the LV bags the strap is similar. I think on the Neo Noe.
Enjoy!


----------



## Addy

viewwing said:


> I’m not familiar with the older thicker strap model as I’m quite new to Loewe. But it looks like the strap is thicker n can only carry crossbody?


The strap is thin and it’s crossbody only. It’s also removable.


----------



## Addy

chloebagfreak said:


> Gorgeous, rich color!
> 
> Looks like your strap is different than mine. Mine has areas at the top/ middle of the strap to be worn long. If you can see on some of the LV bags the strap is similar. I think on the Neo Noe.
> Enjoy!


I have the NeoNoe and I understand what you mean about the strap. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Classic Small Puzzle.


----------



## Addy

rx4dsoul said:


> Classic Small Puzzle.


Gorgeous! And I love the LV peeking out!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

My Loewe family


----------



## whitewalls

Quelbelle said:


> Sharing my LOEWE Small Anagram Tote purchased a couple of months ago after a long hunt for the right tote.  It checked the following boxes for me:
> 
> 1. Nothing ubiquitous.
> 2. Subtle logo.
> 3. Suede interior.
> 4. Carrying options.
> 5. Exceptional quality and craftsmanship.
> 6. Small and light.



So happy I found this as I'm thinking of purchasing this exact tote but in a different color! Right now, I'm stuck between this LOEWE tote in tan and CD small book tote in pink tdj embroidery. Does it fit a laptop?


----------



## Addy

MrsSlocomb said:


> My Loewe family



Love all, especially the Mini Hammock! Thinking of it as my next Loewe...


----------



## despair

Our Spirited Away purchases!


----------



## atoizzard5

despair said:


> Our Spirited Away purchases!
> View attachment 5293115



Amazing haul!!! Glad you picked these up after the awful experience you had last year!


----------



## despair

atoizzard5 said:


> Amazing haul!!! Glad you picked these up after the awful experience you had last year!


Yes it really more than made up for all the terrible stuff that happened last year. This year the only thing to suffer is my bank balance haha


----------



## Quelbelle

whitewalls said:


> So happy I found this as I'm thinking of purchasing this exact tote but in a different color! Right now, I'm stuck between this LOEWE tote in tan and CD small book tote in pink tdj embroidery. Does it fit a laptop?


Hello! I am just now seeing your message. I don’t think that the small tote would fit a laptop but the larger one certainly would if you require more capacity. 

I was also tempted by the tan but haven’t regretted my choice at all; the taupe color has been the perfect neutral, and I’m enjoying the grained leather.  I would probably singing a totally different song if I didn’t also have the tan medium Puzzle in smooth leather.


----------



## gloomfilter

Quelbelle said:


> Hello! I am just now seeing your message. I don’t think that the small tote would fit a laptop but the larger one certainly would if you require more capacity.



Thanks for your answer! Hope it’s okay if I join in on the conversation to ask a related question - could the small fit a Regular sized folder? Not sure if it would be too tight! TIA!


----------



## despair

gloomfilter said:


> Thanks for your answer! Hope it’s okay if I join in on the conversation to ask a related question - could the small fit a Regular sized folder? Not sure if it would be too tight! TIA!


You're referring to an A4 sized folder? Definitely too large for the small puzzle.


----------



## whitewalls

Quelbelle said:


> Hello! I am just now seeing your message. I don’t think that the small tote would fit a laptop but the larger one certainly would if you require more capacity.
> 
> I was also tempted by the tan but haven’t regretted my choice at all; the taupe color has been the perfect neutral, and I’m enjoying the grained leather.  I would probably singing a totally different song if I didn’t also have the tan medium Puzzle in smooth leather.



Ahh! Decisions, decisions! Thank you for letting me know! I'll think about getting the larger size idea as I have a petite frame. Taupe is definitely a great color! You made a good choice!


----------



## Quelbelle

gloomfilter said:


> Thanks for your answer! Hope it’s okay if I join in on the conversation to ask a related question - could the small fit a Regular sized folder? Not sure if it would be too tight! TIA!


You’re welcome, and of course you are most welcome to join the conversation! I’m not certain if a folder would fit in the small but leaning toward no. I will check later today.

Unfortunately, the small has some size limitations as a functional work/business tote. The medium would be perfect for that though! I literally just found a YT video so you can see how lovely these understated totes truly are!


----------



## Quelbelle

whitewalls said:


> Ahh! Decisions, decisions! Thank you for letting me know! I'll think about getting the larger size idea as I have a petite frame. Taupe is definitely a great color! You made a good choice!



Decisions indeed! Good news is, I really think the only way you can go wrong with this bag is by choosing a size too small or large for your needs. A post above, I’ve inserted a video in case you haven’t seen it. It displays this bag in all of its luxurious splendor. I know I went pretty far there with that description but hey, it’s one of my faves and sometimes is my fave.


----------



## gloomfilter

despair said:


> You're referring to an A4 sized folder? Definitely too large for the small puzzle.



Hahah thanks  I was asking about the anagram tote!! But I appreciate your help!



Quelbelle said:


> You’re welcome, and of course you are most welcome to join the conversation! I’m not certain if a folder would fit in the small but leaning toward no. I will check later today.
> 
> Unfortunately, the small has some size limitations as a functional work/business tote. The medium would be perfect for that though! I literally just found a YT video so you can see how lovely these understated totes truly are!



Oh, please let me know! I'm in the same position as @whitewalls and have a more petite frame, so am leaning towards the small size. I've tried them on in store in person and the regular size is a bit big! I've almost purchased the small version so, so many times but have hesitated since I have a rule of thinking about a bag for almost a year before buying one  but especially since seeing your initial post about it, the bag has been even more on my radar! I think that it doesn't fit a folder, it'll change my decision a lot about thinking about this tote a lot, so am thankful for your thoughts!


----------



## despair

gloomfilter said:


> Hahah thanks  I was asking about the anagram tote!! But I appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please let me know! I'm in the same position as @whitewalls and have a more petite frame, so am leaning towards the small size. I've tried them on in store in person and the regular size is a bit big! I've almost purchased the small version so, so many times but have hesitated since I have a rule of thinking about a bag for almost a year before buying one  but especially since seeing your initial post about it, the bag has been even more on my radar! I think that it doesn't fit a folder, it'll change my decision a lot about thinking about this tote a lot, so am thankful for your thoughts!


Oh haha yes makes much more sense now! I don't think the small anagram tote can fit a folder unless it's a soft folder (those that are designed to hold just a few sheets of paper), and it probably can't even accommodate most laptops, only tablets.


----------



## atoizzard5

My dream avocado is here!!!! Found for 30%! The hope was to buy it directly from a loewe boutique in Europe but covid had other plans. I am so happy it worked out!


----------



## Tarochan

I’m organizing my Loewe collection after getting the sprited away pieces. I love Loewe! Their quality is not less than any other fashion houses, and they have fun designs. I have many of their RTWs and their designs are very quirky and stylish. I love their fisherman hats so much too! Their customer service is very personalized, like they would call me from Spain to discuss about concerns and they always send gifts for various occasions. Here’s my collection and my current favorite jacket for this winter I wore almost daily.


----------



## viewwing

atoizzard5 said:


> My dream avocado is here!!!! Found for 30%! The hope was to buy it directly from a loewe boutique in Europe but covid had other plans. I am so happy it worked out!
> 
> View attachment 5296130


Wow! 30% is great! How did that happen?

edit: ok read your story in other thread.


----------



## despair

Tarochan said:


> I’m organizing my Loewe collection after getting the sprited away pieces. I love Loewe! Their quality is not less than any other fashion houses, and they have fun designs. I have many of their RTWs and their designs are very quirky and stylish. I love their fisherman hats so much too! Their customer service is very personalized, like they would call me from Spain to discuss about concerns and they always send gifts for various occasions. Here’s my collection and my current favorite jacket for this winter I wore almost daily.


I never knew they had a sheep bag! So cute!!


----------



## Tarochan

despair said:


> I never knew they had a sheep bag! So cute!!


Yes! The sheep bags are so cute. I tried to look up at my stories to see when it was released. It was Aug 2020! It has a matching keychain too.


----------



## Deschen

After eyeing the puzzle style for a while, I decided to get a neutral color for my first purchase. Definitely interested in getting a pop of color in the mini size in the future though 

Just got my order from Harrods this afternoon and noticed that one of the corner pieces seemed to have incomplete glazing (? at least it feels that way upon touch in comparison to the corner piece which I also included in pics ) and would appreciate any advice on whether this is an issue or if I’m just being too nitpicky, because I really want to start using and take her out!


----------



## gloomfilter

Tarochan said:


> I’m organizing my Loewe collection after getting the sprited away pieces. I love Loewe! Their quality is not less than any other fashion houses, and they have fun designs. I have many of their RTWs and their designs are very quirky and stylish. I love their fisherman hats so much too! Their customer service is very personalized, like they would call me from Spain to discuss about concerns and they always send gifts for various occasions. Here’s my collection and my current favorite jacket for this winter I wore almost daily.



I'm so jealous of your collection! I love it! I also love the strap for your puzzle bag -- is that from Loewe too?


----------



## Tarochan

gloomfilter said:


> I'm so jealous of your collection! I love it! I also love the strap for your puzzle bag -- is that from Loewe too?


Thank you! Yes the strap is from their SS21 collection.


----------



## atoizzard5

Deschen said:


> After eyeing the puzzle style for a while, I decided to get a neutral color for my first purchase. Definitely interested in getting a pop of color in the mini size in the future though
> 
> Just got my order from Harrods this afternoon and noticed that one of the corner pieces seemed to have incomplete glazing (? at least it feels that way upon touch in comparison to the corner piece which I also included in pics ) and would appreciate any advice on whether this is an issue or if I’m just being too nitpicky, because I really want to start using and take her out!
> 
> View attachment 5296555
> View attachment 5296556



I just checked my new puzzle and it does not have one unglazed corner. If possible to exchange you could consider that but I’m not sure it would bother me! Good luck!


----------



## Deschen

atoizzard5 said:


> I just checked my new puzzle and it does not have one unglazed corner. If possible to exchange you could consider that but I’m not sure it would bother me! Good luck!



Alright, I’ll look into it. Thanks!


----------



## Emgee2016

Have you guys seen the puzzle hobo? I love it! Has anyone on here purchased one yet?


----------



## scbarragan

Emgee2016 said:


> Have you guys seen the puzzle hobo? I love it! Has anyone on here purchased one yet?



I went to my local Loewe to try the model when it arrived and wrote my comments here in message #4657. I copied  my own messsage here so you do not need to search:

Message #4657:
"I went to my Loewe shop to try the new Puzzle Hobo some weeks ago. I was initially excited because I have never been completely satisfied with the Puzzle in my shoulder and I hope a lot from this variation. Here my views.

In the positive side, it was easier to open and manipulate stuff in and out. It is medium but it looks smaller than the original Puzzle and is flexible and light.

In the less positive aspects ( for me the design is my most important) the beauty and uniqueness from the Puzzle irregular parallelepiped architecture was not visible, just dissapear when it is transformed in hobo and it required a wide shoulder strap. It looks like another   handbag model from Purificacion Garcia form  maybe 10 years ago. 
My personal conclusion is that if one person loves the unique Puzzle design, should go for the classic, this Hobo variation is not that as unique as the original Puzzle, I think."


----------



## totally

Tarochan said:


> I’m organizing my Loewe collection after getting the sprited away pieces. I love Loewe! Their quality is not less than any other fashion houses, and they have fun designs. I have many of their RTWs and their designs are very quirky and stylish. I love their fisherman hats so much too! Their customer service is very personalized, like they would call me from Spain to discuss about concerns and they always send gifts for various occasions. Here’s my collection and my current favorite jacket for this winter I wore almost daily.



Your collection is too cute!!


----------



## Addy

scbarragan said:


> I went to my local Loewe to try the model when it arrived and wrote my comments here in message #4657. I copied  my own messsage here so you do not need to search:
> 
> Message #4657:
> "I went to my Loewe shop to try the new Puzzle Hobo some weeks ago. I was initially excited because I have never been completely satisfied with the Puzzle in my shoulder and I hope a lot from this variation. Here my views.
> 
> In the positive side, it was easier to open and manipulate stuff in and out. It is medium but it looks smaller than the original Puzzle and is flexible and light.
> 
> In the less positive aspects ( for me the design is my most important) the beauty and uniqueness from the Puzzle irregular parallelepiped architecture was not visible, just dissapear when it is transformed in hobo and it required a wide shoulder strap. It looks like another   handbag model from Purificacion Garcia form  maybe 10 years ago.
> My personal conclusion is that if one person loves the unique Puzzle design, should go for the classic, this Hobo variation is not that as unique as the original Puzzle, I think."


Thanks for the report about your experience as I don't have a Loewe nearby and can't actually "try" things on. I have the same thoughts as you... that uniqueness isn't quite there with the Hobo.


----------



## ajde.adam

I’ve shared this bag before already, I just wanted to share pics of it with the new bag charm I got for it. I


----------



## Addy

ajde.adam said:


> I’ve shared this bag before already, I just wanted to share pics of it with the new bag charm I got for it. I


Fab! Love that charm on there! Adds a nice pop of color without being too "loud".


----------



## baglici0us

Road trip with my spirited away bo puzzle!

It matches my Isabel Marant Gabriel coat perfectly.


----------



## ajde.adam

Addy said:


> Fab! Love that charm on there! Adds a nice pop of color without being too "loud".



Thank you! That’s exactly why I wanted to add the charm, to add a little pop color. I’m just slightly annoyed that the hardware color in my bag is palladium and the ring on the charm is gold. HAHA


----------



## viewwing

ajde.adam said:


> Thank you! That’s exactly why I wanted to add the charm, to add a little pop color. I’m just slightly annoyed that the hardware color in my bag is palladium and the ring on the charm is gold. HAHA


So you need to get a Loewe bag with gold hardware! Problem solved!


----------



## ajde.adam

viewwing said:


> So you need to get a Loewe bag with gold hardware! Problem solved!



Great minds think alike because I’ve been eyeing a few bags with gold hardware  I just can’t get myself to make the purchase because both bags I’m looking at will pass my current 2.5K limit for a bag purchase. HAHA. Attached are the three bags I’m eyeing.


----------



## viewwing

ajde.adam said:


> Great minds think alike because I’ve been eyeing a few bags with gold hardware  I just can’t get myself to make the purchase because both bags I’m looking at will pass my current 2.5K limit for a bag purchase. HAHA. Attached are the three bags I’m eyeing.
> View attachment 5306496
> View attachment 5306497
> View attachment 5306498


Tough choices. all so versatile especially with these neutral colors.


----------



## Greentea

Addicted to bags said:


> Got the Owl card case and the coin/card case today. Love the marquetry work on the owl
> 
> View attachment 5272881


I have the twin! Love it


----------



## mydearbags

Hello! First time to post here. I’m just wondering if anyone is aware whether Loewe has ever released an all black puzzle bag with gold hardware. This is my photo. I know this came out in midnight blue/black but it looks really black to me in person lol. I don’t know if I’m just blind. The seller I got it from informed me beforehand that  it’s all black and provided a certificate of authenticity (they also offer money back guarantee if proven fake) and I’m also currently waiting for Legit Grails to get back to me. I love the bag but of course I wanna make sure it’s authentic.


----------



## Emgee2016

atoizzard5 said:


> My dream avocado is here!!!! Found for 30%! The hope was to buy it directly from a loewe boutique in Europe but covid had other plans. I am so happy it worked out!
> 
> View attachment 5296130


GORGEOUS! How did you get the 30% off? Was it through a site like fashionphile?


----------



## Emgee2016

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 5284484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Loewe purchase for my birthday. I did order a bag organizer as I’m not sure why it’s already starting to cave in on the side. I’ve only used it for a week so far but I now know what the hype is.  It’s gorgeous and so easy to use.  Total love.


My brand new bag just arrived today and it looks identical with that that little indent on the corner. This pic is making me realize that it may be normal.


----------



## viewwing

Emgee2016 said:


> My brand new bag just arrived today and it looks identical with that that little indent on the corner. This pic is making me realize that it may be normal.


Yes, mine has it too.


----------



## atoizzard5

Emgee2016 said:


> GORGEOUS! How did you get the 30% off? Was it through a site like fashionphile?



Thank you so much! I found it on Italist! It was the last one from a luxury boutique in Milan.


----------



## joshilin

The damage to this year's budget! And then some...


----------



## scbarragan

Congratulations and thanks for the picture of the Amazona special edition. It is easy to admire the combination of artisan work in just one piece. If I would not try to be strong in my collection principles ( no more than one piece from any model and I already have an Amazona in my collection), I would have try to get that piece too.

Long life and joy for your new Amazona.


----------



## katawaredoki

Tarochan said:


> I’m organizing my Loewe collection after getting the sprited away pieces. I love Loewe! Their quality is not less than any other fashion houses, and they have fun designs. I have many of their RTWs and their designs are very quirky and stylish. I love their fisherman hats so much too! Their customer service is very personalized, like they would call me from Spain to discuss about concerns and they always send gifts for various occasions. Here’s my collection and my current favorite jacket for this winter I wore almost daily.



Omg I just noticed the Loewe x Totoro Small Hammock in your collection -  LOVE. That one item is my dream and I still regret not getting it last year!!! (and keep looking for it on every forum I see... )


----------



## Tarochan

katawaredoki said:


> Omg I just noticed the Loewe x Totoro Small Hammock in your collection -  LOVE. That one item is my dream and I still regret not getting it last year!!! (and keep looking for it on every forum I see... )


Thank you! That's my forever favorite piece. I remember my SA grabbed the last one available from UK back then. And that was already 2 days before it was launched online! I am glad there are so many more bags available for this year's Spirited Away collection.


----------



## Quelbelle

Hello! I’m sharing my small collection of bags. This is literally all I have and I love it this way.

I have finally learned that what works best for me is just very few good quality items that are neutral and a bit quiet. It’s my style. Took some time to get to this point, but I am enjoying handbag contentment. Hopefully, it will stick around a while.


----------



## ajde.adam

Quelbelle said:


> Hello! I’m sharing my small collection of bags. This is literally all I have and I love it this way.
> 
> I have finally learned that what works best for me is just very few good quality items that are neutral and a bit quiet. It’s my style. Took some time to get to this point, but I am enjoying handbag contentment. Hopefully, it will stick around a while.



Hi there! I noticed you have both the small and medium puzzle. Do you prefer one over the other? I want to add another puzzle bag to my collection, maybe a medium, but I’m not sure if it’s too big for every day bag. I don’t carry my bags too handle either.


----------



## Addy

Quelbelle said:


> Hello! I’m sharing my small collection of bags. This is literally all I have and I love it this way.
> 
> I have finally learned that what works best for me is just very few good quality items that are neutral and a bit quiet. It’s my style. Took some time to get to this point, but I am enjoying handbag contentment. Hopefully, it will stick around a while.


This seems to be the perfect collection! I couldn't agree with you more about a "very few good quality items that are neutral and a bit quiet." The problem is, in my case, my son doesn't want me to downsize my handbag collection. Somehow he thinks he'll inherit (and sell)! LOL


----------



## Christofle

joshilin said:


> The damage to this year's budget! And then some...


They are so pretty though


----------



## earthygirl

Quelbelle said:


> Hello! I’m sharing my small collection of bags. This is literally all I have and I love it this way.
> 
> I have finally learned that what works best for me is just very few good quality items that are neutral and a bit quiet. It’s my style. Took some time to get to this point, but I am enjoying handbag contentment. Hopefully, it will stick around a while.


I love your curated collection! It’s perfect!


----------



## Quelbelle

ajde.adam said:


> Hi there! I noticed you have both the small and medium puzzle. Do you prefer one over the other? I want to add another puzzle bag to my collection, maybe a medium, but I’m not sure if it’s too big for every day bag. I don’t carry my bags too handle either.



Hello. I can't even begin to say that I prefer one over the other. Now that I have both, I would never want to have to make that choice. They are seriously each perfect to me its own way; but, perhaps it will help if I share my thoughts when I am deciding which to wear. I'll do so without regard to color, just size.

The medium fits my Mini T-Pouch so when I want to use it with a bag, I grab that one. I also choose it when I want an exterior pocket that fits my phone completely and securely. I don't like big bags but this probably could be considered one based on dimensions alone.  But, its  features, profile, slouch and ease of use make it great for every day so I never see it as too big nor does it ever "feel" big or heavy. I picked it last weekend and today for a multi-errand run with lots of in and out of the car and walking; I had no regrets. I pick the small when I can do without pouches and am fairly sure that I won't need to add anything to my bag throughout the day. It's also a bit lighter but not so much that it's something I factor in when choosing. It would also be my choice for primarily crossbody wear but again..the medium looks good that way as well.

Hope this helps you in some way.


----------



## Quelbelle

Addy said:


> This seems to be the perfect collection! I couldn't agree with you more about a "very few good quality items that are neutral and a bit quiet." The problem is, in my case, my son doesn't want me to downsize my handbag collection. Somehow he thinks he'll inherit (and sell)! LOL


LOL Addy, I could not have seen that one coming!


----------



## Quelbelle

earthygirl said:


> I love your curated collection! It’s perfect!


Thanks so much! It's about time! I wasted quite of bit of time researching, buying, selling and yes, even fretting, to get to this point! As I've said before, it was pretty exhausting!


----------



## Addy

Quelbelle said:


> Hello! I’m sharing my small collection of bags. This is literally all I have and I love it this way.
> 
> I have finally learned that what works best for me is just very few good quality items that are neutral and a bit quiet. It’s my style. Took some time to get to this point, but I am enjoying handbag contentment. Hopefully, it will stick around a while.


How do you find the wear on the Tote? One thing that I am concerned about are the corners rubbing...


----------



## Greentea

Quelbelle said:


> Hello! I’m sharing my small collection of bags. This is literally all I have and I love it this way.
> 
> I have finally learned that what works best for me is just very few good quality items that are neutral and a bit quiet. It’s my style. Took some time to get to this point, but I am enjoying handbag contentment. Hopefully, it will stick around a while.


Does the tote fit a laptop?


----------



## Quelbelle

Addy said:


> How do you find the wear on the Tote? One thing that I am concerned about are the corners rubbing...


Ooh, with you on that! I’ve experienced corner wear on bags with folded corners but forgot all about it when I ordered this tote! 

I was somewhat relieved when I saw that the corners aren’t exactly folded on the anagram tote, at least not like it is with some bags.

Anyway, no corner wear or rubbing at all, and I haven’t taken great care with it. In fact, I needed something with easy access when I took my most rambunctious dog to the vet recently. I didn’t worry about it all. I’ve attached a picture that I just took of one corner and they all are in the same condition.

It’s so beautiful and I love that it’s a tote with top handles! The taupe color in the grained leather is simply exquisite. The size is so perfect - it’s small for a tote but still roomy enough to live up to the name. I highly recommend it! Can you tell?


----------



## Quelbelle

Greentea said:


> Does the tote fit a laptop?


I would’ve said no, but decided to test it and it fits my MacBook Air. I’m a little shocked. Added some interior photos for you; with the laptop and empty.


----------



## Addy

Quelbelle said:


> Ooh, with you on that! I’ve experienced corner wear on bags with folded corners but forgot all about it when I ordered this tote!
> 
> I was somewhat relieved when I saw that the corners aren’t exactly folded on the anagram tote, at least not like it is with some bags.
> 
> Anyway, no corner wear or rubbing at all, and I haven’t taken great care with it. In fact, I needed something with easy access when I took my most rambunctious dog to the vet recently. I didn’t worry about it all. I’ve attached a picture that I just took of one corner and they all are in the same condition.
> 
> It’s so beautiful and I love that it’s a tote with a top handle! I highly recommend it!


Thank you! This one is on my wish list now!


----------



## Greentea

Quelbelle said:


> I would’ve said no, but decided to test it and it fits my MacBook Air. I’m a little shocked. Added some interior photos for you; with the laptop and empty.


Thank you!


----------



## Jennylee001

Hi there, I am trying to authenticate a loewe holdall that I purchased many years ago, in a charity shop in the UK. I'm certain it is genuine, but need a specialist, any ideas? Thank you


----------



## Addy

Jennylee001 said:


> Hi there, I am trying to authenticate a loewe holdall that I purchased many years ago, in a charity shop in the UK. I'm certain it is genuine, but need a specialist, any ideas? Thank you


Welcome to tPF! Here is the link for you: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/closed-authenticate-this-loewe.187961/


----------



## lVfanatic2004

I just purchased the medium puzzle and I am absolutely obsessed. After many hours debating color selection (the Loewe tan makes my heart sing but I already have the small hammock in that color), I decided to take a risk and order it in the color “sand”. I am so happy with my choice. Pictures do not do this color justice. There is a subtle pink undertone that just does not show through accurately in photos for some reason. For those familiar with the nude color of Valentino rock studs, it’s actually closer to that color than beige. I have seen so many photos of this color online and they range from a beige to an almost stone gray. I have attached photos (in natural light) with the bag next to some other neutral shades to give you an idea of it’s true color. Included are Loewe tan, Givenchy gray, Dior rose poudre, and Valentino nude. Hope this helps anyone else on the fence about this color. It’s stunning in person but since there aren’t that many Loewe boutiques, at least not in the US where I’m from, I know some of us are stuck relying on photos.


----------



## Lillianlm

My new-to-me card holder. I’m a sucker for the rose design. I also have a zip pouch in the same pattern (but more colorful) that I love to look at but have never used. This card holder is tiny - it only fits 3 credit cards (plus another in the zip compartment) - but I think it will be useful when I travel and don’t take my full wallet of cards.


----------



## despair

A rather impulse buy but I did manage to bargain it down to a pretty decent price point on Vestiaire (about half of its original retail price) and it was a brand new unused piece... It was a Singapore-only release back in 2018 when the Loewe boutique opened at Marina Bay Sands, one of the two places that houses a casino in Singapore. I'm not a gambler but I loved how whimsical the design was - the green suede perfectly emulating a gambling table and rather interesting embroidery and patches being applied around the bag. I didn't have a medium puzzle myself (though my partner did purchase the Spirited Away boro puzzle which is a medium) so decided to pull the trigger. Really going off to ban island for a bit after this, but will probably look at new additions around my birthday in June


----------



## fettfleck

despair said:


> A rather impulse buy but I did manage to bargain it down to a pretty decent price point on Vestiaire (about half of its original retail price) and it was a brand new unused piece... It was a Singapore-only release back in 2018 when the Loewe boutique opened at Marina Bay Sands, one of the two places that houses a casino in Singapore. I'm not a gambler but I loved how whimsical the design was - the green suede perfectly emulating a gambling table and rather interesting embroidery and patches being applied around the bag. I didn't have a medium puzzle myself (though my partner did purchase the Spirited Away boro puzzle which is a medium) so decided to pull the trigger. Really going off to ban island for a bit after this, but will probably look at new additions around my birthday in June
> 
> View attachment 5343144
> 
> View attachment 5343145
> 
> View attachment 5343146
> 
> View attachment 5343147



Oh, I love it! How gorgeous is it!


----------



## cantabile24

Hello! May I know if anyone tried fitting a laptop into a medium hammock bag? Am looking for a work bag…


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

Sorry if this had been asked before but I cannot find in anywhere. Does the medium puzzle bag fit a 13-inch laptop? Thanks so much in advance for the help!!


----------



## quainterella

despair said:


> A rather impulse buy but I did manage to bargain it down to a pretty decent price point on Vestiaire (about half of its original retail price) and it was a brand new unused piece... It was a Singapore-only release back in 2018 when the Loewe boutique opened at Marina Bay Sands, one of the two places that houses a casino in Singapore. I'm not a gambler but I loved how whimsical the design was - the green suede perfectly emulating a gambling table and rather interesting embroidery and patches being applied around the bag. I didn't have a medium puzzle myself (though my partner did purchase the Spirited Away boro puzzle which is a medium) so decided to pull the trigger. Really going off to ban island for a bit after this, but will probably look at new additions around my birthday in June
> 
> View attachment 5343144
> 
> View attachment 5343145
> 
> View attachment 5343146
> 
> View attachment 5343147


What a veryyyy lucky find!!!!!!!! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## quainterella

Quelbelle said:


> Hello! I’m sharing my small collection of bags. This is literally all I have and I love it this way.
> 
> I have finally learned that what works best for me is just very few good quality items that are neutral and a bit quiet. It’s my style. Took some time to get to this point, but I am enjoying handbag contentment. Hopefully, it will stick around a while.


That's amazing! I want to get to that point as well. Currently have a lot of bags, all pre-owned. But still too many for me to put on rotation. I acknowledge my spending habits are a bit erratic but I can'tttt stoppppp. But I wish to get to your bag contentment status!


----------



## despair

lvmyhappyhobby said:


> Sorry if this had been asked before but I cannot find in anywhere. Does the medium puzzle bag fit a 13-inch laptop? Thanks so much in advance for the help!!


Is your laptop a MacBook or a windows laptop? I would say the answer would be a no on both honestly - it's already a bit of a struggle fitting my 13 inch Lenovo laptop into the large puzzle I have, and while a MacBook is slightly easier due to its shorter width, I don't think it would fit into the medium without significant risk of damaging the opening.


----------



## Greentea

lvmyhappyhobby said:


> Sorry if this had been asked before but I cannot find in anywhere. Does the medium puzzle bag fit a 13-inch laptop? Thanks so much in advance for the help!!


No but a large Flamenco would


----------



## Quelbelle

quainterella said:


> That's amazing! I want to get to that point as well. Currently have a lot of bags, all pre-owned. But still too many for me to put on rotation. I acknowledge my spending habits are a bit erratic but I can'tttt stoppppp. But I wish to get to your bag contentment status!


Well, I think, in fact I know, what helped me get to bag contentment, and will help me stay here a while, is that I am extremely picky and a bit vanilla in taste.

I am now self-aware enough to acknowledge that I am difficult to please, and won’t keep anything that isn’t perfect in condition and utility and suited to my taste. Therefore, my return and sell rates were off the charts and I wanted out of that cycle.

I am also clear on what I’m willing to spend and want the very best quality I can buy with those coins. That’s why all my bags are LOEWE. I do have a LV Coin Cardholder in Cobalt that I think is just *everything*, but that’s as “colorful” as I can be when it comes to bags and SLGs.


----------



## chenjennie

Hi everyone,
I took advantage of the Net-a-porter sale recently to purchase my first Loewe item (small puzzle bag, yay!), but when I received my new bag, I noticed it wasn’t packed properly so the leather was warped on the sides and there’s a deep crease on the top. There’s also a small piece of loose leather at the bottom, I didn’t pull it off because I wasn’t sure if it’s an actual damage. Am I overreacting? I know the puzzle bag leather is supposed to be soft and will soften with use, but this seems pretty unacceptable for a brand new item? Has anyone experienced this with NAP before?
Thanks!


----------



## ajde.adam

chenjennie said:


> Hi everyone,
> I took advantage of the Net-a-porter sale recently to purchase my first Loewe item (small puzzle bag, yay!), but when I received my new bag, I noticed it wasn’t packed properly so the leather was warped on the sides and there’s a deep crease on the top. There’s also a small piece of loose leather at the bottom, I didn’t pull it off because I wasn’t sure if it’s an actual damage. Am I overreacting? I know the puzzle bag leather is supposed to be soft and will soften with use, but this seems pretty unacceptable for a brand new item? Has anyone experienced this with NAP before?
> Thanks!



Oh, all those creases would bother me for sure especially the one on the top. The good thing you might not notice it much when wearing the bag crossbody. I have a crease on the bottom right on the back as well, but I also bought mine preloved and not brand new so I wasn’t expecting it to be perfect.


----------



## chenjennie

ajde.adam said:


> Oh, all those creases would bother me for sure especially the one on the top. The good thing you might not notice it much when wearing the bag crossbody. I have a crease on the bottom right on the back as well, but I also bought mine preloved and not brand new so I wasn’t expecting it to be perfect.



Thanks for confirming I’m not overreacting  I’ve requested an exchange with NAP. Hopefully the next one will be better packaged.


----------



## anatomyofafad

chenjennie said:


> Hi everyone,
> I took advantage of the Net-a-porter sale recently to purchase my first Loewe item (small puzzle bag, yay!), but when I received my new bag, I noticed it wasn’t packed properly so the leather was warped on the sides and there’s a deep crease on the top. There’s also a small piece of loose leather at the bottom, I didn’t pull it off because I wasn’t sure if it’s an actual damage. Am I overreacting? I know the puzzle bag leather is supposed to be soft and will soften with use, but this seems pretty unacceptable for a brand new item? Has anyone experienced this with NAP before?
> Thanks!



Omg! I also was super excited about the sale and bought a black small puzzle and was similarly disappointed. The one I received wasn't as extreme as yours but it seemed like the tag might have damaged the glazing. That was just one of a couple quality issues I had with the bag so back it went. Such a shame because it was a great deal. I wouldn't be okay with the bag you received so glad you're exchanging it, fingers crossed!


----------



## chenjennie

anatomyofafad said:


> Omg! I also was super excited about the sale and bought a black small puzzle and was similarly disappointed. The one I received wasn't as extreme as yours but it seemed like the tag might have damaged the glazing. That was just one of a couple quality issues I had with the bag so back it went. Such a shame because it was a great deal. I wouldn't be okay with the bag you received so glad you're exchanging it, fingers crossed!


Such a bummer you had similar experience! I thought NAP is a pretty reputable store, so very surprised this happened. Are you getting an exchange too?


----------



## anatomyofafad

chenjennie said:


> Such a bummer you had similar experience! I thought NAP is a pretty reputable store, so very surprised this happened. Are you getting an exchange too?



Same here! I was pretty over it at the time so just went ahead and sent it back as a return. If I'd given it more thought I probably would have tried the exchange as well given the discount, just was too impatient! Hoping my next try getting the black puzzle is more successful hehe. Please post updates on your new puzzle once it comes!


----------



## chenjennie

anatomyofafad said:


> Same here! I was pretty over it at the time so just went ahead and sent it back as a return. If I'd given it more thought I probably would have tried the exchange as well given the discount, just was too impatient! Hoping my next try getting the black puzzle is more successful hehe. Please post updates on your new puzzle once it comes!


Good luck to both of us


----------



## pinkrose398

chenjennie said:


> Hi everyone,
> I took advantage of the Net-a-porter sale recently to purchase my first Loewe item (small puzzle bag, yay!), but when I received my new bag, I noticed it wasn’t packed properly so the leather was warped on the sides and there’s a deep crease on the top. There’s also a small piece of loose leather at the bottom, I didn’t pull it off because I wasn’t sure if it’s an actual damage. Am I overreacting? I know the puzzle bag leather is supposed to be soft and will soften with use, but this seems pretty unacceptable for a brand new item? Has anyone experienced this with NAP before?
> Thanks!


Wow that sucks! I was really upset that I missed the NAP sale too, I guess now I can be less annoyed with myself. I was at the Loewe store last week and saw a brand new bag, they aren't supposed to have creases like that when it's still brand new. It almost looks like it was stored incorrectly, or maybe even used a bit by someone who then returned it. Hope you're able to get an exchange!


----------



## chenjennie

pinkrose398 said:


> Wow that sucks! I was really upset that I missed the NAP sale too, I guess now I can be less annoyed with myself. I was at the Loewe store last week and saw a brand new bag, they aren't supposed to have creases like that when it's still brand new. It almost looks like it was stored incorrectly, or maybe even used a bit by someone who then returned it. Hope you're able to get an exchange!


Yeah you didn’t miss much  I’ve been looking at 2nd hand puzzles and none looked as bad as the one I received, so as soon as I saw it I was like wth


----------



## viewwing

chenjennie said:


> Yeah you didn’t miss much  I’ve been looking at 2nd hand puzzles and none looked as bad as the one I received, so as soon as I saw it I was like wth


I guess now we know why it was on sale...


----------



## Emgee2016

Has anyone purchased the puzzle hobo bag? I am loving it but haven’t seen many pics or videos of other people wearing it.


----------



## ghoulish

Emgee2016 said:


> Has anyone purchased the puzzle hobo bag? I am loving it but haven’t seen many pics or videos of other people wearing it.


Visually, I ADORE this bag, but in use, it's not practical for me.

The strap isn't adjustable and it's too bottom heavy (it tapers wider towards the base of the bag, thinnest at the top), so it doesn't hold its shape at all, which I feel like over time will only look saggy (the strap, not the bag.)

The width is awkwardly long for its height, and the depth is pretty wide, so it doesn't sit well on your shoulder; it sticks out too much for my liking. Best I can equate it is like having a big shoe box underneath your armpit. 

I like how it's carried in the crook of the arm, but for the price, I'd pass and go with another style that has more versatility.

Sorry I didn't take any modshots when I tried it out!


----------



## chenjennie

Alright, as promised, here’s the exchange I received from NAP. The return/exchange was processed very quickly. I dropped off the return at UPS on Thurs, and received the exchange the following Weds. this time was much better! There’s a very minor mark on the back that is only visible when light hits it at a certain angle, but otherwise I’m happy with the condition of the bag so I’m now a first time Loewe owner! The leather is so soft and the bag so incredibly light, I can’t wait to use it!


----------



## ghoulish

chenjennie said:


> Alright, as promised, here’s the exchange I received from NAP. The return/exchange was processed very quickly. I dropped off the return at UPS on Thurs, and received the exchange the following Weds. this time was much better! There’s a very minor mark on the back that is only visible when light hits it at a certain angle, but otherwise I’m happy with the condition of the bag so I’m now a first time Loewe owner! The leather is so soft and the bag so incredibly light, I can’t wait to use it!


Very pretty! Since that's smooth calf leather, you may be able to buff out that small mark.


----------



## Quelbelle

chenjennie said:


> Alright, as promised, here’s the exchange I received from NAP. The return/exchange was processed very quickly. I dropped off the return at UPS on Thurs, and received the exchange the following Weds. this time was much better! There’s a very minor mark on the back that is only visible when light hits it at a certain angle, but otherwise I’m happy with the condition of the bag so I’m now a first time Loewe owner! The leather is so soft and the bag so incredibly light, I can’t wait to use it!


Yay! I’m happy for you! For me, there is just no better bag. Enjoy!


----------



## chenjennie

Quelbelle said:


> Yay! I’m happy for you! For me, there is just no better bag. Enjoy!


Thank you! I’m still amazed by how light it is


----------



## Greentea

chenjennie said:


> Alright, as promised, here’s the exchange I received from NAP. The return/exchange was processed very quickly. I dropped off the return at UPS on Thurs, and received the exchange the following Weds. this time was much better! There’s a very minor mark on the back that is only visible when light hits it at a certain angle, but otherwise I’m happy with the condition of the bag so I’m now a first time Loewe owner! The leather is so soft and the bag so incredibly light, I can’t wait to use it!


Gorgeous! I have a smooth one too and can often buff out those marks. The color is tdf


----------



## ainnieblabla

Puzzle mini is my dream bag


----------



## Greentea

ainnieblabla said:


> Puzzle mini is my dream bag


It's the cutest


----------



## tarable901

Lacquerista said:


> Oh my goodness, how did I only find this Loewe thread just now?! I love love love Loewe! I started with the Elephant bag (Electric Blue), then the Hammock (Apricot) after a few months, then a Puzzle (Narcissus Yellow) after another few months. Bought my mom the mermaid slingbacks from the Paula’s Ibiza collab, and a Hammock (tri-color pink) of her own and she says that it’s one of her top favorite bags and makes her really happy.
> 
> My next would most likely be a Flamenco.
> (Also LOVED the Ken Price collab and had been really tempted to pull the trigger on a piece or two, but I had just bought a Chanel...)



How has your puzzle held up? Looking at the small in narcissus yellow but not sure about it being a lighter color. Do you find it still goes with a lot?



Lacquerista said:


> Oh my goodness, how did I only find this Loewe thread just now?! I love love love Loewe! I started with the Elephant bag (Electric Blue), then the Hammock (Apricot) after a few months, then a Puzzle (Narcissus Yellow) after another few months. Bought my mom the mermaid slingbacks from the Paula’s Ibiza collab, and a Hammock (tri-color pink) of her own and she says that it’s one of her top favorite bags and makes her really happy.
> 
> My next would most likely be a Flamenco.
> (Also LOVED the Ken Price collab and had been really tempted to pull the trigger on a piece or two, but I had just bought a Chanel...)


----------



## Quelbelle

Oh, THAT? Just the best bag ever! 

I know this bag is new to no one in this thread but some days, I just have to take a new picture of it. Especially while it’s sitting there not only looking so very gorgeous, but indeed capable of whatever I might put it through. Bags are not for babying!

Without a doubt, it is my best wardrobe purchase ever!


----------



## Lacquerista

tarable901 said:


> How has your puzzle held up? Looking at the small in narcissus yellow but not sure about it being a lighter color. Do you find it still goes with a lot?



Oh yes, but that's because my wardrobe isn't neutral. Colors, colors, colors all the way! 
I've had it recolored (same shade of yellow) because I've been using it so much through different weather conditions (rain, snow, sun). I've just brought it out to use a couple of days ago since the recolor and while it's not as buttery soft as it was, it looks brand spanking new again.


----------



## whitewalls

Quelbelle said:


> I would’ve said no, but decided to test it and it fits my MacBook Air. I’m a little shocked. Added some interior photos for you; with the laptop and empty.


Is that the small tote? ♥️


----------



## Quelbelle

whitewalls said:


> Is that the small tote? ♥


Hello. Yes, it is the small tote.


----------



## Seeeca

My first Loewe! Small puzzle in ash grey/ marble green


----------



## ajde.adam

Seeeca said:


> My first Loewe! Small puzzle in ash grey/ marble green
> View attachment 5379721



Congrats on your first puzzle, the color looks amazing!


----------



## Clarence0869

My favourite item this year so far. Loewe X Spirited Away lantern bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Clarence0869 said:


> My favourite item this year so far. Loewe X Spirited Away lantern bag.
> View attachment 5382261


So cute! Does it hold much, such as a phone?


----------



## Greentea

Seeeca said:


> My first Loewe! Small puzzle in ash grey/ marble green
> View attachment 5379721


So pretty


----------



## Clarence0869

Addicted to bags said:


> So cute! Does it hold much, such as a phone?


Well, it is not a very big bag, you can put a phone inside, but your phone needs to be placed diagonally inside


----------



## pinkrose398

Quelbelle said:


> Oh, THAT? Just the best bag ever!
> 
> I know this bag is new to no one in this thread but some days, I just have to take a new picture of it. Especially while it’s sitting there not only looking so very gorgeous, but indeed capable of whatever I might put it through. Bags are not for babying!
> 
> Without a doubt, it is my best wardrobe purchase ever!
> 
> View attachment 5374688



The leather on your bag is BEAUTIFUL! I feel like mine is a bit too wrinkled, especially for that big patch at the front, but it definitely allows it to get that beautiful slouch.


----------



## Quelbelle

pinkrose398 said:


> The leather on your bag is BEAUTIFUL! I feel like mine is a bit too wrinkled, especially for that big patch at the front, but it definitely allows it to get that beautiful slouch.


Thank you! Amazing now to recall how much I was on the fence about this bag when it arrived. I thought the leather was far too uniformly smooth and soft! If I hadn’t come directly from Loewe, it would’ve gotten a skeptical side eye for sure! I expected some grain but nope, it’s super smooth all over.

I chalk that up to Loewe’s customer care excellence. This was a replacement for one that had a slight defect; customer service offered to have someone look it over to ensure it was perfect prior to shipping. The result was truly a perfect bag! I wouldn’t change a thing about it!


----------



## someonelikeyou

Seeeca said:


> My first Loewe! Small puzzle in ash grey/ marble green
> View attachment 5379721


----------



## someonelikeyou

Seeeca said:


> My first Loewe! Small puzzle in ash grey/ marble green
> View attachment 5379721



I have this in small also!! The color, especially in person, is stunning! I'm pretty careful (no jeans) but got some gray smudges on the back where it's white. Going to try some wipes. How is yours holding up?


----------



## Seeeca

someonelikeyou said:


> I have this in small also!! The color, especially in person, is stunning! I'm pretty careful (no jeans) but got some gray smudges on the back where it's white. Going to try some wipes. How is yours holding up?



To be honest, I have only used it once so far so I can't say yet. It's a beautiful bag and I'm hoping it holds up well. How long have you had yours? Other than the gray smudges, is it holding up well?


----------



## theyokohamalife

Hey, everyone! I bought my first Loewe bag a couple days ago, and I'm absolutely in love with it! I got the Beehive Basket bag as my go-to bag for the summer! I haven't seen anyone else share pictures of it or post an unboxing, so I have one here:



I lucked out, because this was the last one in Japan, and the SA said they likely wouldn't get anymore in, because the flight with their shipment was cancelled. What really drew me to this bag instead of their other basket bags was that it included a canvas pouch with leather drawstrings. It feels very thick and high quality! I hope Loewe will come out with more of these in different colors in the future!


----------



## kaimono.taro

theyokohamalife said:


> Hey, everyone! I bought my first Loewe bag a couple days ago, and I'm absolutely in love with it! I got the Beehive Basket bag as my go-to bag for the summer! I haven't seen anyone else share pictures of it or post an unboxing, so I have one here:
> 
> 
> 
> I lucked out, because this was the last one in Japan, and the SA said they likely wouldn't get anymore in, because the flight with their shipment was cancelled. What really drew me to this bag instead of their other basket bags was that it included a canvas pouch with leather drawstrings. It feels very thick and high quality! I hope Loewe will come out with more of these in different colors in the future!
> 
> View attachment 5388377



Hi  I bought this bag too! It's so cute! And it feels more versatile than a typical large basket bag (though I love those from Loewe too!!)


----------



## charlottawill

Seeeca said:


> My first Loewe! Small puzzle in ash grey/ marble green
> View attachment 5379721


That's such a pretty color - enjoy!


----------



## peasonly

My first small loewe puzzle bag!


----------



## someonelikeyou

Seeeca said:


> To be honest, I have only used it once so far so I can't say yet. It's a beautiful bag and I'm hoping it holds up well. How long have you had yours? Other than the gray smudges, is it holding up well?



I got mine early March! Holding up well, just the little bit of dirt on the white backside. I've used it probably at least 10x, but I'm careful not to use when raining or when I know I'll be in the park (grass stains? Shudder!) The colors are so stunning I hope you use yours more soon!

For what it's worth, I have a medium in tan and have 0 fears about using it in rain. Wipes right off! But I don't feel the same confidence with this colorway yet


----------



## sassification

My 1st loewe bag☆♡ that i fell in love with


----------



## Limelightlane

sassification said:


> My 1st loewe bag☆♡ that i fell in love with


LOOOVE, debating this shell one I have loved since last year or the white more conical upright one!


----------



## sassification

Chauwall said:


> LOOOVE, debating this shell one I have loved since last year or the white more conical upright one!


Which is the conical upright one? I m quite intrigued by loewe's design, esp the natural fibre bags.. so innovative and interesting! Need to control myself LOL


----------



## Limelightlane

sassification said:


> Which is the conical upright one? I m quite intrigued by loewe's design, esp the natural fibre bags.. so innovative and interesting! Need to control myself LOL





This one! Oh it's called small Square LOL.


----------



## sassification

Chauwall said:


> View attachment 5411189
> 
> This one! Oh it's called small Square LOL.



Ooh! Yes! I saw this when i was at the store too.. i like the look of it too but it is not a shoulder carry bag, which i prefer.. white is beautiful but i am.not confident of maintaining white leather products LoL

Its quite small too, and SA told me there is only 1 size? I thought tt was odd


----------



## Mirisaa

My first mini puzzle and matching card holder!  I really like this color combination


----------



## starlitgrove

My first Loewe footwear - flow runner in  gold/black. I switched the laces (originally white) and also browsing for beige/brown alternate laces.


----------



## Addicted to bags

starlitgrove said:


> My first Loewe footwear - flow runner in  gold/black. I switched the laces (originally white) and also browsing for beige/brown alternate laces.
> View attachment 5414292
> 
> View attachment 5414293


Your black laces fit the look better. Can't believe they used white laces.


----------



## viewwing

Mirisaa said:


> My first mini puzzle and matching card holder!  I really like this color combination
> 
> View attachment 5413641


Lovely! Are u able to put cash in this card holder? How many times do you have to fold the notes?


----------



## Mirisaa

viewwing said:


> Lovely! Are u able to put cash in this card holder? How many times do you have to fold the notes?



Hi! Thank you!
Yes you can, there is a zipper compartment so you can put in also some coins, notes and cards. But not many as it is quit compact. I guess it depends which notes, let’s say folded twice. I am kind of minimal with my wallet, before that I used a Chanel card holder. They also have a bigger version of the card holder that the zipper can fit more:








						Large coin cardholder in soft grained calfskin Rosemary/Tan - LOEWE
					

A coin and cardholder in contrasting colours with six card slots and an additional pocket. *Calfskin zip pull *Embossed Anagram




					www.loewe.com


----------



## viewwing

My tan mini riding shot gun with me today!


----------



## ajde.adam

viewwing said:


> My tan mini riding shot gun with me today!



 I love the bag strap you have for it!


----------



## someonelikeyou

Mirisaa said:


> My first mini puzzle and matching card holder!  I really like this color combination
> 
> View attachment 5413641



LOVE this color combo so much, mine's a small


----------



## despair

My partner surprised me with two birthday gifts this year, one from Loewe and the other from LV. The Loewe item is the anagram cut out bag from this year's Paula's Ibiza collection! 




It can't hold too much but surprisingly can actually house an iPad mini and a cardholder or slim wallet and airpods, and should make for a good bag to carry on beach or summer holidays!


----------



## ajde.adam

Here’s my new-to-me bag from Fashionphile. I was able to snag this small Goya for just a little over 1300 with tax. The size is smaller than the bags I’m used to carrying and I think the medium Goya would’ve been perfect, but I can’t complain when I saved over 2K on it had I purchased it retail.


----------



## xmochi80s

I’ve finally decided to go with this color block combo after debating on the sand color.


----------



## ManyMoons

Hello! Has anyone seen the new “asphalt grey” color in person? Is it pretty dark? 
My local NM doesn’t have any at the moment.


----------



## viewwing

xmochi80s said:


> I’ve finally decided to go with this color block combo after debating on the sand color.
> 
> View attachment 5431043


Congrats! Good choice! Definitely more outstanding than sand!


----------



## Rani

ManyMoons said:


> Hello! Has anyone seen the new “asphalt grey” color in person? Is it pretty dark?
> My local NM doesn’t have any at the moment.


I’ve been wondering about this too. I like that it has gold hardware.


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

My first bag from this brand


----------



## Lc001

Hi, 

I just purchased my first Loewe item.
I managed to pick up a medium puzzle bag in the Browns Fashion sale at 50% 
when I went on the site they only had one left in stock and to be honest I bought it quickly as I didn’t want to miss out. I actually thought it was tan (it was only described as brown on the site) but now it’s arrived it’s actually Caramel.

do any of you have caramel in the puzzle bag? What are your thoughts? I think I love it but just taking me a minute to get used to it as it isn’t what I was expecting!


----------



## ajde.adam

Lc001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased my first Loewe item.
> I managed to pick up a medium puzzle bag in the Browns Fashion sale at 50%
> when I went on the site they only had one left in stock and to be honest I bought it quickly as I didn’t want to miss out. I actually thought it was tan (it was only described as brown on the site) but now it’s arrived it’s actually Caramel.
> 
> do any of you have caramel in the puzzle bag? What are your thoughts? I think I love it but just taking me a minute to get used to it as it isn’t what I was expecting!
> 
> View attachment 5435491



I don’t have either colors but I think the caramel is still a beautiful color. My steel blue puzzle is in soft-grained leather and I love how hard-wearing it is. I know the tan is in a smooth calfskin so it might show scratches easier. I personally like the tan better though because of the silver hardware. Definitely going to add Browns Fashion to my bookmarks because you scored a great deal!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lc001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased my first Loewe item.
> I managed to pick up a medium puzzle bag in the Browns Fashion sale at 50%
> when I went on the site they only had one left in stock and to be honest I bought it quickly as I didn’t want to miss out. I actually thought it was tan (it was only described as brown on the site) but now it’s arrived it’s actually Caramel.
> 
> do any of you have caramel in the puzzle bag? What are your thoughts? I think I love it but just taking me a minute to get used to it as it isn’t what I was expecting!
> 
> View attachment 5435491


I have the tan small puzzle. Based on your photo, caramel doesn't look too different from tan. Just a little bit lighter.


----------



## Greentea

Lc001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased my first Loewe item.
> I managed to pick up a medium puzzle bag in the Browns Fashion sale at 50%
> when I went on the site they only had one left in stock and to be honest I bought it quickly as I didn’t want to miss out. I actually thought it was tan (it was only described as brown on the site) but now it’s arrived it’s actually Caramel.
> 
> do any of you have caramel in the puzzle bag? What are your thoughts? I think I love it but just taking me a minute to get used to it as it isn’t what I was expecting!
> 
> View attachment 5435491


I would choose caramel over tan! And that gold hw is beautiful


----------



## ManyMoons

Lc001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased my first Loewe item.
> I managed to pick up a medium puzzle bag in the Browns Fashion sale at 50%
> when I went on the site they only had one left in stock and to be honest I bought it quickly as I didn’t want to miss out. I actually thought it was tan (it was only described as brown on the site) but now it’s arrived it’s actually Caramel.
> 
> do any of you have caramel in the puzzle bag? What are your thoughts? I think I love it but just taking me a minute to get used to it as it isn’t what I was expecting!
> 
> View attachment 5435491


I also ordered a small grained light caramel puzzle last week. I was going for the new asphalt grey but need a lighter brown bag in my collection.

 Your bag looks gorgeous! I like that LOEWE substituted coated box leather light caramel puzzles used to have the zipper pulls & shoulder strap made out of for the soft grained leather all over. Yours is the “newer” version of the light caramel. 

Looks like Loewe might be phasing light caramel out as they are disappearing off the online retailer platforms (other than Loewe’s website).


----------



## Lc001

Thanks everyone for your responses. I do agree the gold HW is beautiful.
I honestly can’t believe what amazing quality the leather is, this isn’t my first designer bag but I’ve never had quality like this before.
since posting I’ve tried it on with a few outfits and it looks great so I think I’m sold 
@ManyMoons it does look as though the caramel may be coming to an end because I can’t think of any other reason why this bag would’ve had such a big reduction otherwise. Shame because it’s a lovely shade. At least we got ours just in time! Would love to see a pic of yours when it arrives.

@ajde.adam I’ll admit I don’t know the difference between all the leathers yet as I honestly didn’t think I could afford to buy a puzzle bag right now so hadn’t done much research but it does seem hard wearing. You should definitely keep an eye on Browns Fashion, I also got 10% cash back with Amex on the bag so the price is unbelievable


----------



## ManyMoons

Got my light caramel small puzzle yesterday. This is my second puzzle in soft grained puzzle and it is indeed similar to Hermes Togo leather. Love the lux softness of the grained leather on the handle! Loewe’s caramel color is in between Hermes’ Gold and Sesame colors. 

Unlike heavily treated Loewe’s smooth calf it reeks of rich leather odor and is buttery soft.  It is completely matte though. 

Puzzles are gorgeous everyday bags!


----------



## Lc001

Oh wow @ManyMoons its beautiful  and what a nice collection you have, perfect selection of staple colours!


----------



## pearlgrass

nxdinenxtxlin said:


> My first bag from this brand



Congrats on your Loewe Hammock! Love the color


----------



## pearlgrass

Lc001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased my first Loewe item.
> I managed to pick up a medium puzzle bag in the Browns Fashion sale at 50%
> when I went on the site they only had one left in stock and to be honest I bought it quickly as I didn’t want to miss out. I actually thought it was tan (it was only described as brown on the site) but now it’s arrived it’s actually Caramel.
> 
> do any of you have caramel in the puzzle bag? What are your thoughts? I think I love it but just taking me a minute to get used to it as it isn’t what I was expecting!
> 
> View attachment 5435491



Congrats! I think the caramel with gold h/w looks PERFECT   Enjoy your Puzzle in good health


----------



## pearlgrass

ManyMoons said:


> Got my light caramel small puzzle yesterday. This is my second puzzle in soft grained puzzle and it is indeed similar to Hermes Togo leather. Love the lux softness of the grained leather on the handle! Loewe’s caramel color is in between Hermes’ Gold and Sesame colors.
> 
> Unlike heavily treated Loewe’s smooth calf it reeks of rich leather odor and is buttery soft.  It is completely matte though.
> 
> Puzzles are gorgeous everyday bags!



Wow, gorgeous collection


----------



## Greentea

ManyMoons said:


> Got my light caramel small puzzle yesterday. This is my second puzzle in soft grained puzzle and it is indeed similar to Hermes Togo leather. Love the lux softness of the grained leather on the handle! Loewe’s caramel color is in between Hermes’ Gold and Sesame colors.
> 
> Unlike heavily treated Loewe’s smooth calf it reeks of rich leather odor and is buttery soft.  It is completely matte though.
> 
> Puzzles are gorgeous everyday bags!


I love it so much


----------



## Privik

peasonly said:


> My first small loewe puzzle bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394071


This is a beautiful color! I love it Last week I ordered the same one from Saks and I got it on sale too  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## BoubouS

Rani said:


> I’ve been wondering about this too. I like that it has gold hardware.


Hello Ladies!  Just got my new Small Puzzle in the Asphalt grey with gold hardware.  I’ll try to post pictures.  It’s stunning!  Put my mini black next to it for reference.  I would say have a bit of purple-ish undertones.


----------



## Rani

BoubouS said:


> Hello Ladies!  Just got my new Small Puzzle in the Asphalt grey with gold hardware.  I’ll try to post pictures.  It’s stunning!  Put my mini black next to it for reference.  I would say have a bit of purple-ish undertones.


Gorgeous


----------



## Lc001

BoubouS said:


> Hello Ladies!  Just got my new Small Puzzle in the Asphalt grey with gold hardware.  I’ll try to post pictures.  It’s stunning!  Put my mini black next to it for reference.  I would say have a bit of purple-ish undertones.



this such a gorgeous shade of grey. Almost seems to have a blue undertone to the grey. I love it.


----------



## k5ml3k

have to decide between the 2…which would you guys keep?


----------



## Evergreen602

k5ml3k said:


> have to decide between the 2…which would you guys keep?


I don't envy your decision.  I love them both!  The one on the left is probably more versatile, but it's also more readily available.  The one on the right is seasonal, and will be harder to find should you let it go now and wish to add it later.

I'd personally keep the one on the right because it's more unique, but you will want to consider how you will use the bag.  If you think the design on the right will lose appeal or limit your use, the bag on the left may work better for you.


----------



## k5ml3k

Evergreen602 said:


> I don't envy your decision.  I love them both!  The one on the left is probably more versatile, but it's also more readily available.  The one on the right is seasonal, and will be harder to find should you let it go now and wish to add it later.
> 
> I'd personally keep the one on the right because it's more unique, but you will want to consider how you will use the bag.  If you think the design on the right will lose appeal or limit your use, the bag on the left may work better for you.



Thank you so much! Do you know by any chance how much the Ghibli collaboration one sold for in the stores? I was trying to find it but couldn’t in USD. 

I’m normally a very classic type of gal but for some reason, the Ghibli collab just makes me smile, lol. Since the characters are not so well known, I don’t think I would get sick of it but of course, not 100% sure. Wish I could keep both but really can’t…


----------



## Greentea

BoubouS said:


> Hello Ladies!  Just got my new Small Puzzle in the Asphalt grey with gold hardware.  I’ll try to post pictures.  It’s stunning!  Put my mini black next to it for reference.  I would say have a bit of purple-ish undertones.


I’m a sucker for gray with gold hw


----------



## Evergreen602

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you so much! Do you know by any chance how much the Ghibli collaboration one sold for in the stores? I was trying to find it but couldn’t in USD.
> 
> I’m normally a very classic type of gal but for some reason, the Ghibli collab just makes me smile, lol. Since the characters are not so well known, I don’t think I would get sick of it but of course, not 100% sure. Wish I could keep both but really can’t…


I'm not sure of the pricing on the Spirited Away pieces, but I remember seeing a lengthy thread on this collection here in the Loewe subforum.  I would search there and see what you find.

If you cannot keep both, I would keep the one on the right and look at adding the bag on the left later.  I think the left one will continue to be available, and will be easier to find on the pre-loved market if Loewe decides to discontinue this style/color.


----------



## Litsa

Got the mini puzzle in avocado green today. My first Loewe item!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Litsa said:


> Got the mini puzzle in avocado green today. My first Loewe item!


Beautiful green. Love it on you.


----------



## shopnaddict

Just got my brown denim jacket from the sale. I love it. My first ready to wear.


----------



## ajde.adam

Litsa said:


> Got the mini puzzle in avocado green today. My first Loewe item!
> 
> View attachment 5443425
> 
> View attachment 5443426



Congrats on your first Loewe item! I’m sure it won’t be your last either. Once you start collecting Loewe I feel like it’s a little hard to stop, at least it is for me LOL.

Do you feel like the avocado green will be a good color even during fall and winter? I have the Goya in avocado green jacquard and have yet to use it.


----------



## Litsa

ajde.adam said:


> Congrats on your first Loewe item! I’m sure it won’t be your last either. Once you start collecting Loewe I feel like it’s a little hard to stop, at least it is for me LOL.
> 
> Do you feel like the avocado green will be a good color even during fall and winter? I have the Goya in avocado green jacquard and have yet to use it.


Yes! I’m actually most excited to use it in the fall because I wear a lot of neutrals like camel, cream, and black. I think it will match really well since it’s a nice mid tone green.


----------



## ajde.adam

Litsa said:


> Yes! I’m actually most excited to use it in the fall because I wear a lot of neutrals like camel, cream, and black. I think it will match really well since it’s a nice mid tone green.



I’m hoping that’s when I’ll get at least a couple uses out of my bag as well. The more I look at my Goya the more I think that it’s not the color that I’m struggling with but rather the size. I shouldn’t have snagged the item up just because it was discounted


----------



## pearlgrass

Litsa said:


> Got the mini puzzle in avocado green today. My first Loewe item!
> 
> View attachment 5443425
> 
> View attachment 5443426



Congrats! Looks PERFECT on you


----------



## iqaganda

I’m very happy to add this one to my collection! Finally after a long debate as I am not a slouchy bag person.. but this stole my heart!


----------



## k5ml3k

Evergreen602 said:


> I'm not sure of the pricing on the Spirited Away pieces, but I remember seeing a lengthy thread on this collection here in the Loewe subforum.  I would search there and see what you find.
> 
> If you cannot keep both, I would keep the one on the right and look at adding the bag on the left later.  I think the left one will continue to be available, and will be easier to find on the pre-loved market if Loewe decides to discontinue this style/color.



Thank you so much for your input! ❤️❤️


----------



## ihsu

Sharing my new balloon ruffles bag. Any suggestions on bag inserts? I want a bit more support for the bottom when I carry something heavy like a water bottle.


----------



## elly_fong

My first two Loewe (slg)!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

elly_fong said:


> My first two Loewe (slg)!


Beautiful pieces. I'm eyeing the second one.


----------



## elly_fong

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful pieces. I'm eyeing the second one.


Thanks! I was attracted by the cardholder at first too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

elly_fong said:


> Thanks! I was attracted by the cardholder at first too!


The complimenting colors was what appealed to me, plus how compact it looks. Enjoy your new SLGs.


----------



## Privik

elly_fong said:


> My first two Loewe (slg)!


I like them both very much! Oh the leather is divine   I bought the herbarium bag and matching wallet. Loewe handbag leather remind me of Hermes leather. Although Loewe Puzzle bags are expensive the quality and style are amazing!


----------



## mi.kay

ihsu said:


> Sharing my new balloon ruffles bag. Any suggestions on bag inserts? I want a bit more support for the bottom when I carry something heavy like a water bottle.
> 
> View attachment 5445013



Hi, I cannot give you a link to a bag insert for a bag organiser made to fit the specific bag above.
But if you only want a base shaper to prevent sagging, you could always just cut out a piece of thick cardboard. 
i've done that with my other bags and they've held up for years without the base ever sagging.
works wonders, weighs very little, and costs almost nothing.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Winter colour pop! Mini Puzzle with jacquard shoulder strap purchased separately.
Very new, all tags still on. Love it/them but it was a tough choice between this Orange colour with orange strap and the Lime Yellow mini with Avocado strap ...
Love both combinations but I think the Orange is probably going to be more versatile than the Lime combo.


----------



## bitterpeach

Straight-Laced said:


> Winter colour pop! Mini Puzzle with jacquard shoulder strap purchased separately.
> Very new, all tags still on. Love it/them but it was a tough choice between this Orange colour with orange strap and the Lime Yellow mini with Avocado strap ...
> Love both combinations but I think the Orange is probably going to be more versatile than the Lime combo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447188
> View attachment 5447189


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## zipporah

ihsu said:


> Sharing my new balloon ruffles bag. Any suggestions on bag inserts? I want a bit more support for the bottom when I carry something heavy like a water bottle.


I really want this bag! This or the green one. Do you find it sags easily when full then?


----------



## Greentea

Straight-Laced said:


> Winter colour pop! Mini Puzzle with jacquard shoulder strap purchased separately.
> Very new, all tags still on. Love it/them but it was a tough choice between this Orange colour with orange strap and the Lime Yellow mini with Avocado strap ...
> Love both combinations but I think the Orange is probably going to be more versatile than the Lime combo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447188
> View attachment 5447189


Such a happy color!


----------



## Katinahat

Straight-Laced said:


> Winter colour pop! Mini Puzzle with jacquard shoulder strap purchased separately.
> Very new, all tags still on. Love it/them but it was a tough choice between this Orange colour with orange strap and the Lime Yellow mini with Avocado strap ...
> Love both combinations but I think the Orange is probably going to be more versatile than the Lime combo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447188
> View attachment 5447189


Gorgeous! I’ve so envious. I really want an Loewe bag that comes with a strap like this. I’m saving up for the small gate but by the time I get there I expect they will have moved on. The puzzle looks fabulous in this colour with this strap. Enjoy!!


----------



## atlantique

Slim zip bifold wallet arrived today. It‘s so nice and functional!


----------



## supergreenlover

xmochi80s said:


> I’ve finally decided to go with this color block combo after debating on the sand color.
> 
> View attachment 5431043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a pretty and sophisticated color combination. I have been trying so hard to location this color combo in the mini size but couldn’t find it anywhere.May I know where is it still available? I even contacted official Loewe customer service and they told me this color belongs to their past collection. If any of you bag lovers know, please share! Thanks!!


----------



## supergreenlover

xmochi80s said:


> I’ve finally decided to go with this color block combo after debating on the sand color.
> 
> View attachment 5431043




Sorry I don't think I post it correctly previously. Hope this attempt works. I was wondering if you could share where you got your color block bag as I really admire this color combo and have absolutely no luck. Thanks again!


----------



## viewwing

Rosemary basket had a blast today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Rosemary basket had a blast today


Fabulous bag. Happy to hear you had a great time.


----------



## atlantique

Today I have bought my first ( but not ny last small Puzzle bag and a wallet. I‘m so excited about the leather of LOEWE!!


----------



## Lillianlm

atlantique said:


> Today I have bought my first ( but not ny last small Puzzle bag and a wallet. I‘m so excited about the leather of LOEWE!!
> 
> View attachment 5580785


Congratulations! I have the same puzzle bag and I pulled it out yesterday to wear in the rotation. It’s a fabulous bag and still brings a smile to my face when I see it. Enjoy your fab purchases!


----------



## atlantique

Lillianlm said:


> Congratulations! I have the same puzzle bag and I pulled it out yesterday to wear in the rotation. It’s a fabulous bag and still brings a smile to my face when I see it. Enjoy your fab purchases!


Thank you and enjoy your beuatiful Puzzle too


----------



## phoebe_chen

atlantique said:


> Today I have bought my first ( but not ny last small Puzzle bag and a wallet. I‘m so excited about the leather of LOEWE!!
> 
> View attachment 5580785


 Whoa congrats!!  Once you go for Loewe's leather you can't go back!!


----------



## fuschiapeony

Lillianlm said:


> Congratulations! I have the same puzzle bag and I pulled it out yesterday to wear in the rotation. It’s a fabulous bag and still brings a smile to my face when I see it. Enjoy your fab purchases!


It’s so gorgeous. Do you think it’ll slouch well over time? I love a slouchy bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> Today I have bought my first ( but not ny last small Puzzle bag and a wallet. I‘m so excited about the leather of LOEWE!!


Congrats! I love the colors you chose. Enjoy your new haul!


----------



## Lillianlm

fuschiapeony said:


> It’s so gorgeous. Do you think it’ll slouch well over time? I love a slouchy bag.


Yes, it’ll slouch. Not as much as the medium puzzle but it will slouch


----------



## atlantique

Thank you all for your kind answers!  
I love the Taurillon leather from Hermès, but the LOEWE leather is really to compare with it. I think I will be LOEWE addicted in the future


----------



## viewwing

Little tan went out for a tan today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Little tan went out for a tan today!


Love this adorable little one.


----------



## coolmelondew

Loving my first loewe piece! It holds more than I've expected. Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## hyakusaurus

My Susuwatari AirPods Pro case – I really like it!


----------



## xmochi80s

I got it from Harvey Nicole’s. I originally wanted this one but was sold out.


----------



## checkcheck

I'm a longtime Loewe admirer, and gladly took the plunge yesterday! Please welcome my lovely new Luna bag, in Anagram Jacquard:


----------



## cassouqc

Here is my puzzle from Loewe I bought from a Japan reseller. Took me 5 listings to find one real!
i'm so happy, the colour is exactly what I wanted and in my palette, plus the price was so good, and it is in an excellent state


----------



## ajde.adam

checkcheck said:


> I'm a longtime Loewe admirer, and gladly took the plunge yesterday! Please welcome my lovely new Luna bag, in Anagram Jacquard:
> View attachment 5591476



Woohoo, congrats on your Loewe purchase! It’s such a beautiful bag and the color is perfect! From the looks of it, it’s the medium right? How much can you fit in there? I’ve yet to see the bag in person.


----------



## checkcheck

ajde.adam said:


> Woohoo, congrats on your Loewe purchase! It’s such a beautiful bag and the color is perfect! From the looks of it, it’s the medium right? How much can you fit in there? I’ve yet to see the bag in person.


Yep, it's the Medium. I don't think I even tried on the smaller size. Here's what it can fit


----------



## Nikki24Nz

peasonly said:


> My first small loewe puzzle bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394071


I love this  ❤️ what is the colour name please?


----------



## Nikki24Nz

atlantique said:


> Today I have bought my first ( but not ny last small Puzzle bag and a wallet. I‘m so excited about the leather of LOEWE!!
> 
> View attachment 5580785


Fabulous  is the the Asphalt Grey?


----------



## peasonly

Nikki24Nz said:


> I love this  ❤️ what is the colour name please?



Thank you! I believe it’s called Atlantic blue ☺️


----------



## atlantique

Nikki24Nz said:


> Fabulous  is the the Asphalt Grey?


Thank you! Yes this Puzzle is the Asphalt Grey!


----------



## jocyaltii

Straight-Laced said:


> Winter colour pop! Mini Puzzle with jacquard shoulder strap purchased separately.
> Very new, all tags still on. Love it/them but it was a tough choice between this Orange colour with orange strap and the Lime Yellow mini with Avocado strap ...
> Love both combinations but I think the Orange is probably going to be more versatile than the Lime combo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447188
> View attachment 5447189


Congrats on this beauty! Love this purse in this size and color. It’s actually in my cart but haven’t pulled the trigger. How is it holding up so far? Have you been able to style it easily?


----------



## Straight-Laced

jocyaltii said:


> Congrats on this beauty! Love this purse in this size and color. It’s actually in my cart but haven’t pulled the trigger. How is it holding up so far? Have you been able to style it easily?


Thanks!
It’s such a great addition to my wardrobe. My only orange bag and it’s just the right amount of orange (in terms of size). Works through all seasons,  works with a multitude of  outfits (depending on how colour confident you are) and gives every outfit a lift, whether it’s a floral dress, beige trench, t-shirt and jeans, etc, etc.
Since buying it I’ve purchased two more Loewe shoulder straps (gold tone donut chain and black calf leather) to give the orange mini even more styling options.

So as you’ve probably worked out, I recommend it!


----------



## viewwing

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks!
> It’s such a great addition to my wardrobe. My only orange bag and it’s just the right amount of orange (in terms of size). Works through all seasons,  works with a multitude of  outfits (depending on how colour confident you are) and gives every outfit a lift, whether it’s a floral dress, beige trench, t-shirt and jeans, etc, etc.
> Since buying it I’ve purchased two more Loewe shoulder straps (gold tone donut chain and black calf leather) to give the orange mini even more styling options.
> 
> So as you’ve probably worked out, I recommend it!


PLaying with straps is the best part! So many different looks can be created although the straps are pricy!


----------



## Straight-Laced

viewwing said:


> PLaying with straps is the best part! So many different looks can be created although the straps are pricy!


Agree with everything you say!
I knew before I bought my mini Puzzle that the long strap wasn’t going to work for me, so buying the mini was kind of expensive because it meant buying another strap right away. But I have fun giving the same bag a different look with a strap that’s wider, shorter, a different colour and/or material.  
Of course carrying hand held no strap is great too. Many options, that’s what I like !!


----------



## turbotaz

checkcheck said:


> I'm a longtime Loewe admirer, and gladly took the plunge yesterday! Please welcome my lovely new Luna bag, in Anagram Jacquard:
> View attachment 5591476


How do you like the Luna bag so far?


----------



## zipporah

I want to share (and slightly complain about haha) my new-to-me flamenco bag! I really love the flamenco and have been wanting a larger one (I have the mini clutch but it's too small for everyday wear for me, not to mention it has a frog on it ...). After this year's purchases I didn't think I could justify it, though, so I went looking for the vintage style and found one in decent condition at a good price. 

I was a little worried I'd be disappointed because I prefer the new style flamenco in every way (the sleeker silhouette, the knots, the curlier logo) but honestly, I love it. If you stuff it full it takes on this nice boxy shape and if you don't you can cinch the drawstring like an old-fashioned money bag. The leather is very soft and much squishier than my new flamenco. Every other vintage flamenco I've seen has a dark fabric lining but this has the light herringbone fabric inside - it's easier to see stuff and the internal compartments are divided well. I like the way the strap adjusts and overall, I like that because it's used I don't feel nervous about taking it out and ruining it! Only thing I'm worried about is the magnetic closure is super strong; I don't want to deform the leather by yanking on it to open the bag.

Just a couple of complaints though:

- It was listed as pink and cherry red but the close-up photos suggested it was more pink and orange. Messaged the seller to check and they said red. Got it and it's definitely orange. Which is what I wanted, but I'd be annoyed if the red was important to me.
- There are pen marks on the front that were not flagged up in the listing! That is really not OK, right? I'm almost certain I'll keep the bag considering the overall condition and the price I paid, but I'm put off using this seller again (it's elady from Japan on VC; seems to be more a business than a random person selling off a couple of bags). I don't understand why they took a picture of a ding on the side that is barely noticeable in real life but missed the PEN MARKS. I also think they should have included close ups of the rather grubby middle section of the strap, and there are a couple of faint pale marks on the front too.

Does anyone have any advice about cleaning the bag? I'd love it if I could remove the pen marks or lighten the grime on the strap. I'm sure I read that this napa leather is quite absorbent or something and you have to be careful what you put on it. Is it weird for me to take it in to a Loewe boutique to ask for advice, even though it's an old second hand bag?


----------



## rnoshi

Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Loewe puzzle bag today from their flagship in Sydney. 

I got home and noticed that the leather is a bit bunched up on the top corner near the stitching and was wondering if this was something common with the bags/a defect worth asking for an exchange? I know it'll bother me a little since I'm a bit picky...

The reviews on the amazing quality of Loewe was what drew me to the brand but even the stitching seems inconsistent to me. I also noticed that the edge paint on the flap is already scratched (they literally took this out of the tissue paper packaging) for a new bag.

I didn't really notice in store since I always have social anxiety when shopping luxury and I don't want to seem nit picky and examine the bag for too long for fear of judgement… but if I get home and notice small defects, I start thinking about how I'm spending so much and should be happy with my purchase... but then agonise over being a "pain in the butt" customer if I go back in for an exchange. 

What would you do? I’m a bit torn but I’ll have time next weekend to go back to the store…


----------



## lastnametea

rnoshi said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Loewe puzzle bag today from their flagship in Sydney.
> 
> I got home and noticed that the leather is a bit bunched up on the top corner near the stitching and was wondering if this was something common with the bags/a defect worth asking for an exchange? I know it'll bother me a little since I'm a bit picky...
> 
> The reviews on the amazing quality of Loewe was what drew me to the brand but even the stitching seems inconsistent to me. I also noticed that the edge paint on the flap is already scratched (they literally took this out of the tissue paper packaging) for a new bag.
> 
> I didn't really notice in store since I always have social anxiety when shopping luxury and I don't want to seem nit picky and examine the bag for too long for fear of judgement… but if I get home and notice small defects, I start thinking about how I'm spending so much and should be happy with my purchase... but then agonise over being a "pain in the butt" customer if I go back in for an exchange.
> 
> What would you do? I’m a bit torn but I’ll have time next weekend to go back to the store…


I would be bothered by the tuck, circled in orange, as well. That's definitely a sewing mistake.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Return or exchange it if it bothers you. It would bother me.


----------



## phoebe_chen

rnoshi said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Loewe puzzle bag today from their flagship in Sydney.
> 
> I got home and noticed that the leather is a bit bunched up on the top corner near the stitching and was wondering if this was something common with the bags/a defect worth asking for an exchange? I know it'll bother me a little since I'm a bit picky...
> 
> The reviews on the amazing quality of Loewe was what drew me to the brand but even the stitching seems inconsistent to me. I also noticed that the edge paint on the flap is already scratched (they literally took this out of the tissue paper packaging) for a new bag.
> 
> I didn't really notice in store since I always have social anxiety when shopping luxury and I don't want to seem nit picky and examine the bag for too long for fear of judgement… but if I get home and notice small defects, I start thinking about how I'm spending so much and should be happy with my purchase... but then agonise over being a "pain in the butt" customer if I go back in for an exchange.
> 
> What would you do? I’m a bit torn but I’ll have time next weekend to go back to the store


I think that bunched up part will always be there (?) it's only a matter of whether it's too obvious (attaching a pic of mine, bought in 2018/2019). As for the scratched up part of the edge paint, that's definitely not normal


----------



## ajde.adam

rnoshi said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Loewe puzzle bag today from their flagship in Sydney.
> 
> I got home and noticed that the leather is a bit bunched up on the top corner near the stitching and was wondering if this was something common with the bags/a defect worth asking for an exchange? I know it'll bother me a little since I'm a bit picky...
> 
> The reviews on the amazing quality of Loewe was what drew me to the brand but even the stitching seems inconsistent to me. I also noticed that the edge paint on the flap is already scratched (they literally took this out of the tissue paper packaging) for a new bag.
> 
> I didn't really notice in store since I always have social anxiety when shopping luxury and I don't want to seem nit picky and examine the bag for too long for fear of judgement… but if I get home and notice small defects, I start thinking about how I'm spending so much and should be happy with my purchase... but then agonise over being a "pain in the butt" customer if I go back in for an exchange.
> 
> What would you do? I’m a bit torn but I’ll have time next weekend to go back to the store…


Return it and ask to see a new one. If it bothers you now it’ll continue to bother you later. You spent way too much money on that bag to settle for something that you’re not completely happy with.


----------



## ajde.adam

phoebe_chen said:


> I think that bunched up part will always be there (?) it's only a matter of whether it's too obvious (attaching a pic of mine, bought in 2018/2019). As for the scratched up part of the edge paint, that's definitely not normal
> View attachment 5617503


I love the color of your puzzle! Is this stone blue?


----------



## phoebe_chen

ajde.adam said:


> I love the color of your puzzle! Is this stone blue?


aww thanks, yup, it's the stone blue they released few years ago!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rnoshi said:


> What would you do? I’m a bit torn but I’ll have time next weekend to go back to the store…


If it bothers you now, it will continue to bother you each time you use it. I do not think that you are being picky but rather as a consumer, I do feel it is only right that you are throughly satisfied with your purchase. Do visit and request to see a new one. Hope you get an exchange.


----------



## rnoshi

Thank you so much for your encouragement and validation everyone! I’m still very much a newcomer to luxury bags so this has been a great lesson to thoroughly check before I purchase! Will definitely go back and ask for an exchange! I don’t know how to tag everyone who’s replied but thank you!!


----------



## watermelonpop

atlantique said:


> Today I have bought my first ( but not ny last small Puzzle bag and a wallet. I‘m so excited about the leather of LOEWE!!
> 
> View attachment 5580785


What color is your puzzle? I love it!


----------



## daveloeweyou

rnoshi said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased my first Loewe puzzle bag today from their flagship in Sydney.
> 
> I got home and noticed that the leather is a bit bunched up on the top corner near the stitching and was wondering if this was something common with the bags/a defect worth asking for an exchange? I know it'll bother me a little since I'm a bit picky...
> 
> The reviews on the amazing quality of Loewe was what drew me to the brand but even the stitching seems inconsistent to me. I also noticed that the edge paint on the flap is already scratched (they literally took this out of the tissue paper packaging) for a new bag.
> 
> I didn't really notice in store since I always have social anxiety when shopping luxury and I don't want to seem nit picky and examine the bag for too long for fear of judgement… but if I get home and notice small defects, I start thinking about how I'm spending so much and should be happy with my purchase... but then agonise over being a "pain in the butt" customer if I go back in for an exchange.
> 
> What would you do? I’m a bit torn but I’ll have time next weekend to go back to the store…


Please, go to the store. I'm sure they'll change it for you without any kind of problem. Its policy is for the customer to be satisfied.


----------



## atlantique

watermelonpop said:


> What color is your puzzle? I love it!


Thank you - it's really a nice and versatile color. The name is Asphalt grey.


----------



## kwoc91

Visited Madrid last week and of course made it a point to go to the Loewe flagship store. I did lots of research and it's a great time to buy if visiting from the US due to the current currency exchange rate (in addition to the VAT refund). The SA I worked with was extremely friendly and we ended up chatting for a while. The mens department was not busy - I went on a Wednesday afternoon which happened to be a national holiday in Spain.

Ended up purchasing the XS Military bag from the mens collection. In the US, it currently retails for $1900 plus tax, but I ended up paying approx. $1150 after the VAT refund (1350 euros minus 185 euros VAT refund). Approximately $1000 saved...incredible! It also helps that the US Customs agent did not make me pay the duty I technically owed upon my return 

I unfortunately had to ditch the shopping bag + box since it did not fit in my luggage, but I don't plan on selling this since it is my souvenir and reminder of the lovely week I had in Madrid!


----------



## rayshines

I got the basket bag in medium as an ‘emergency purchase’ during a trip to Como and have been wearing it to death over the summer since it’s so versatile!

The leather was so good I also ended up getting Goya bag during the same trip and joke that its my consolation Constance.


----------



## daveloeweyou

rayshines said:


> I got the basket bag in medium as an ‘emergency purchase’ during a trip to Como and have been wearing it to death over the summer since it’s so versatile!
> 
> The leather was so good I also ended up getting Goya bag during the same trip and joke that its my consolation Constance.
> 
> View attachment 5636973


Don’t feel bad. The differences between Goya and Constance are years of marketing, the quality is very similar.


----------



## rayshines

daveloeweyou said:


> Don’t feel bad. The differences between Goya and Constance are years of marketing, the quality is very similar.


Can’t speak to the similarities between the Constance and Goya as I don’t have a basis for comparison 

That said, I was super pleasantly surprised by the quality of Loewe and attention to detail — the interior of my beige Goya is a beautiful sage/avocado green and it makes me smile every time I use it. 

The outer leather really held up well over the summer, despite being a lighter tone… got caught in pouring rain, but the rain marks were gone as soon as it dried!


----------



## Greentea

*just picked up this mini in sand and have barely put it down! She will be getting the gold donut chain strap soon!*


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Greentea said:


> *just picked up this mini in sand and have barely put it down! *


I love sand and in this mini size, so adorable. It's a gorgeous neutral!


----------



## DiJe40

I went to Paris yesterday and bought the small Gate in autumn green. Got it from the beautiful store at Av. Montaigne. I had no intentions of buying a bag, but when I saw the Gate irl…I couldn’t resist. I love the leather, the  size is big enough for me. Only the crossbody strap is not very long.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DiJe40 said:


> I went to Paris yesterday and bought the small Gate in autumn green.


Beautiful color and style. For a green lover, I really like this hue too.


----------



## DiJe40

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful color and style. For a green lover, I really like this hue too.


Love it too..the green colour attracted me. Tan was lovely, but I already have a Puzzle in tan.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DiJe40 said:


> Love it too..the green colour attracted me. Tan was lovely, but I already have a Puzzle in tan.


I tried on the mini gate in ash grey and the small gate in this autumn green. Love both. Tan is beautiful too. I think you made a good choice with this green. You now own two versatile colors that goes with a lot of outfits.


----------



## danstyles

Hey everyone! Wanted to share my latest Loewe purchase from Bergdorfs. This is the mini flamenco in oynx blue. Loving the color, durability, and storage space of this bag! (It even fits my iPad mini)


----------



## atlantique

Just picked up the mini Flamenco in dark green. I‘m very excited about it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> Just picked up the mini Flamenco in dark green. I‘m very excited about it!


Green is my fav color. This green caught my eye too. Congrats on your new bag. I'm excited for you too.


----------



## atlantique

frenziedhandbag said:


> Green is my fav color. This green caught my eye too. Congrats on your new bag. I'm excited for you too.


Thank you so much! The color is really very nice! I have planned to have only a look at it - but I was so surprised about this little bag; it holds a lot and the leather is so soft.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> The color is really very nice! I have planned to have only a look at it - but I was so surprised about this little bag; it holds a lot and the leather is so soft.


I did not manage to see this bag in store, only saw the rosemary green. I'm a green lover and very intrigued by this green you got. May I ask if your pics depict the true color of the bag? A dark green with no olive green undertone? Despite its small size, this bag is delightfully roomy. I'm so very happy you bought it!


----------



## pearlgrass

DiJe40 said:


> I went to Paris yesterday and bought the small Gate in autumn green. Got it from the beautiful store at Av. Montaigne. I had no intentions of buying a bag, but when I saw the Gate irl…I couldn’t resist. I love the leather, the  size is big enough for me. Only the crossbody strap is not very long.
> 
> View attachment 5642962



Congrats! Such a gorgeous color


----------



## DiJe40

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! Such a gorgeous color


Thank you!


----------



## atlantique

frenziedhandbag said:


> I did not manage to see this bag in store, only saw the rosemary green. I'm a green lover and very intrigued by this green you got. May I ask if your pics depict the true color of the bag? A dark green with no olive green undertone? Despite its small size, this bag is delightfully roomy. I'm so very happy you bought it!


I think the comparison picture in the Flamenco thread shows the color very good. The pictures here in this thread are a little bit too dark. 
The green has a little little olive undertone, but its darker then my Anagram tote in khaki.
Hope this helps ( with my bad English)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> I think the comparison picture in the Flamenco thread shows the color very good.


It helps.  Thank you very much for sharing. I saw your comparison pic in the other thread and that is so helpful. Appreciate your time in responding.


----------



## livinginnw

Would a medium or large puzzle bag be a good size for a plus-sized figure?


----------



## jen_sparro

livinginnw said:


> Would a medium or large puzzle bag be a good size for a plus-sized figure?


I'm a plus-size gal and I ended up with the small puzzle which I think looks fine- I do prefer to hand carry my puzzle (the crossbody fits easily despite having a big bust etc.)- but I'd say medium would look best. The large is huge to my eyes.


----------



## earthygirl

livinginnw said:


> Would a medium or large puzzle bag be a good size for a plus-sized figure?


I think even a small puzzle would suit a plus-sized figure. I would buy the bag that has the capacity that you need. If you plan on wearing it crossbody, the small is a great size. The medium may also look good on you worn crossbody but it was overwhelming for my 5’4” frame. The medium also felt significantly heavier to me. Weight of the bag may be another consideration.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

My first Loewe ever... the small Luna in Light Oat! ✨ She's perfect!


----------



## livinginnw

jen_sparro said:


> I'm a plus-size gal and I ended up with the small puzzle which I think looks fine- I do prefer to hand carry my puzzle (the crossbody fits easily despite having a big bust etc.)- but I'd say medium would look best. The large is huge to my eyes.





earthygirl said:


> I think even a small puzzle would suit a plus-sized figure. I would buy the bag that has the capacity that you need. If you plan on wearing it crossbody, the small is a great size. The medium may also look good on you worn crossbody but it was overwhelming for my 5’4” frame. The medium also felt significantly heavier to me. Weight of the bag may be another consideration.




Thank you both!! This is exactly what I was wanting to find out!! I’m about 5’3 myself as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

PurseLoveSF said:


> My first Loewe ever... the small Luna in Light Oat! ✨ She's perfect!


So nice to see someone bought this bag. I personally like it too.


----------



## Addy




----------



## ghoulish

I couldn’t resist picking up one of these custom bag charms, they’re so cute!



Side note: this year’s holiday packaging is simple yet gorgeous.


----------



## alohaina

Gate


----------



## ajde.adam

PurseLoveSF said:


> My first Loewe ever... the small Luna in Light Oat! ✨ She's perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658646


Love this bag so much! How is the smooth calfskin holding up so far for you? Is it good for everyday-carry?


----------



## PurseLoveSF

ajde.adam said:


> Love this bag so much! How is the smooth calfskin holding up so far for you? Is it good for everyday-carry?


Hi there!  The smooth calfskin is actually holding up great! I do try to be careful with it bc I'd hate for it to be scratched, but I nonetheless carry it pretty casually and it has been knocked around a bit and looks great after a month! It has become my everyday casual carry and I am still loving it!


----------



## Addy

Colourblock Toque in Navy Blue and Khaki Green


----------



## grismouette

PurseLoveSF said:


> My first Loewe ever... the small Luna in Light Oat! ✨ She's perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658646


This is really cute! And the color is divine


----------



## atlantique

The coin cardholder in Anagram Avocado arrived today. It‘s so nice and perfect for my small bags like the Mini Flamenco. I‘m really excited about it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> The coin cardholder in Anagram Avocado arrived today.


The details... so beautiful. What a lovely pairing with your mini Flamenco. I'm a huge green lover and this is absolutely stunning!


----------



## atlantique

frenziedhandbag said:


> The details... so beautiful. What a lovely pairing with your mini Flamenco. I'm a huge green lover and this is absolutely stunning!


Thank you so much ❣️ I like green very much too!


----------



## shopnaddict

Early birthday present. First Loewe handbag.


----------



## Greentea

shopnaddict said:


> Early birthday present. First Loewe handbag.
> 
> View attachment 5674405


So gorgeous!


----------



## shopnaddict

Greentea said:


> So gorgeous!


Thank you! With all the price increases it was now or never.


----------



## joheinous

shopnaddict said:


> Early birthday present. First Loewe handbag.
> 
> View attachment 5674405


We are bag twins. I love how this color really goes with anything. Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shopnaddict said:


> Early birthday present. First Loewe handbag.


The perfect neutral. Gorgeous! Congrats on your first Loewe. More will follow.


----------



## jocyaltii

Still debating on this one but here is a look at the Mini Flamenco with the additional leather top handle that you can buy separately.


----------



## Casey703

Posted in the “guys and their Loewe” thread but thought I’d share pics of my collection here as well

1. Puzzle backpack
2. Puzzle belt bag
3. Gate satchel
4. Large Puzzle
5. T Pouch


----------



## viewwing

Casey703 said:


> Posted in the “guys and their Loewe” thread but thought I’d share pics of my collection here as well
> 
> 1. Puzzle backpack
> 2. Puzzle belt bag
> 3. Gate satchel
> 4. Large Puzzle
> 5. T Pouch


Love your choice of colors! all my fav muted neutrals! Well chosen!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jocyaltii said:


> Still debating on this one but here is a look at the Mini Flamenco with the additional leather top handle that you can buy separately.


I love the look of the mini with the short handle. Vintage khaki is such a gorgeous dark deep green, isn't it? I'm still debating on this as well. There is a new color; light celadon. Planning to go see it in person. Atlantic looks stunning too. Loewe makes it so tough to decide.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Love your choice of colors! all my fav muted neutrals! Well chosen!


+1


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the look of the mini with the short handle. Vintage khaki is such a gorgeous dark deep green, isn't it? I'm still debating on this as well. There is a new color; light celadon. Planning to go see it in person. Atlantic looks stunning too. Loewe makes it so tough to decide.


Atlantic is stunning but oos in sg. It was a past season color. Not sure if they can still order it for you. Celadon is actually pretty close to the LC celadon I have. It’s gorgeous but very light colored. You’ll need to be careful with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Atlantic is stunning but oos in sg. It was a past season color.


That's very helpful. Thank you for sharing. I don't think I had seen LC celadon in person as yet. Another color I had in mind was ash grey but I think it also sold out in SG. I love the subtle mint green undertone in the ash grey Goya I tried on. Not sure if it is the same for the ash grey flamenco. Atlantic has that lilac undertone which I adore too.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's very helpful. Thank you for sharing. I don't think I had seen LC celadon in person as yet. Another color I had in mind was ash grey but I think it also sold out in SG. I love the subtle mint green undertone in the ash grey Goya I tried on. Not sure if it is the same for the ash grey flamenco. Atlantic has that lilac undertone which I adore too.
> 
> View attachment 5676698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676699


I’m not sure what the colors in your pics are as the white balance is completely off. But celadon is available at ion as of now, in both mini and small sizes. I just checked.


----------



## DMVLux

New to me Avenue shoulder bag, loving the color but trying to figure out if the strap can be detached since I love to be able to add an extension.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> But celadon is available at ion as of now


Thank you. I'll be sure to pop by to take a look.


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

Happy holidays!! Joining with my large puzzle. I got it for 40% off at gilt but what do you guys think of the flowers? It is tacky? I got the large as I need tp fit my laptop for flight carry on.


----------



## dahliaofbags

Obsessed!!


----------



## atlantique

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's very helpful. Thank you for sharing. I don't think I had seen LC celadon in person as yet. Another color I had in mind was ash grey but I think it also sold out in SG. I love the subtle mint green undertone in the ash grey Goya I tried on. Not sure if it is the same for the ash grey flamenco. Atlantic has that lilac undertone which I adore too.
> 
> View attachment 5676698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676699


Both colors are beautiful! The second one (atlantic?) would be my favorite. It gives the bag more expression I think. But I like the first one too.


----------



## atlantique

lvmyhappyhobby said:


> Happy holidays!! Joining with my large puzzle. I got it for 40% off at gilt but what do you guys think of the flowers? It is tacky? I got the large as I need tp fit my laptop for flight carry on.
> 
> View attachment 5677466


The flowers on the black bag are so beuatiful! Enyoy it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> Both colors are beautiful! The second one (atlantic?) would be my favorite. It gives the bag more expression I think. But I like the first one too.


Coincidentally, it shared the same name as a BV favourite shade of mine (Atlantic). Although they are nowhere close, I do like the lilac undertone in Loewe's version. It is a hue that I do not yet own and thus very intriguing.


----------

